# Chinese Carbon Thread and Ebay direct version 5.0



## robpar

*Anybody has FM028 frameset?*

Looking for feedback on the FM028 ISP frameset (this is NOT the TT frame) from Greatkeen. Trying to decide between it and the Fm015 from Hongfu.
Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## T K

Ummm...... You could read the hundred pages on the "CARBON E BAY THREAD!"
Or not.


----------



## robpar

T K said:


> Ummm...... You could read the hundred pages on the "CARBON E BAY THREAD!"
> Or not.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have read all 27 pages and if you would read them, you will see that there are a few references to that frame but nobody has actually built one yet so that's why I'm asking in a separate thread. :mad2:


----------



## robpar

Nobody?


----------



## Coolhand

Put all your posts and pictures here:

Direct links to all the Chinese/eBay threads:

Version 1: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=198213
Version 2: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=217331
Version 3: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=225409
Version 4: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=234445

*If this is your first visit go to the upper right corner where it says Display Modes and select Linear Mode, it will be worth it.*


----------



## bcmf

Just to carry on a post from v 4.0
I am of the belief that Carbonzone on ebay is either Mina or Jenny as I had an email conversation about a frame that they (she!) said would not be a problem where as other sellers just gave the standard reply of 'not available'
Then after looking at the Hong-Fu site the price of the item I was requesting had gone up in price.


----------



## Coolhand

Interested in wheels- we have a sticky thread in the wheels forum for that (1.0 is 53 pages!):

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=241788


----------



## acme54321

bcmf said:


> Just to carry on a post from v 4.0
> I am of the belief that Carbonzone on ebay is either Mina or Jenny as I had an email conversation about a frame that they (she!) said would not be a problem where as other sellers just gave the standard reply of 'not available'
> Then after looking at the Hong-Fu site the price of the item I was requesting had gone up in price.


Mina works at Deng Fu not Hong Fu. I think Carbonzone buys from/sells for Deng Fu.


----------



## bcmf

acme54321 said:


> Mina works at Deng Fu not Hong Fu. I think Carbonzone buys from/sells for Deng Fu.


A quick google seems to reveal that you are correct. Seems Carbonzone is/sells for Deng-Fu


----------



## Hbock

My order from Dengfu arrived today. Shipped from China on 2/17 and picked up in the USA 2/24. FM018 non-ISP, aero bars and brake set. I'll do a rough fit tonight. Pics in the near future. Like most, I worked with Mina and she was awesome.


----------



## cokex

I sent my handle bars back to GK yesterday.. I'll post up a ride report of the RFM106 when I get them back.

-b


----------



## VanBrantegem

I have a question. I'm planning to buy a handlebar from China. Now I've had contact with Yishun. But I also had a look at aliexpress.

Aliexpress: http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...ith-stem-FF-B01-440-110mm-3K-wholesalers.html

Yishun: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/310110090/carbon_racing_handlebar.html

I had show the link from aliexpress to yishun. So they see the price different. She said it was not the same quality. What do you think? If it so or is it a seller trick?


----------



## acme54321

Hbock said:


> My order from Dengfu arrived today. Shipped from China on 2/17 and picked up in the USA 2/24. FM018 non-ISP, aero bars and brake set. I'll do a rough fit tonight. Pics in the near future. Like most, I worked with Mina and she was awesome.


If you dont mind me asking, where do you live? My FM028 shipped on 2/21, but tracking hasn't been updated since then. Hopefully it is well on it's way. I am wondering how long is normal to take to get to FL. I'll be out of town the week of the 7th so hopefully it comes before then!


----------



## persondude27

acme54321 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, where do you live? My FM028 shipped on 2/21, but tracking hasn't been updated since then. Hopefully it is well on it's way. I am wondering how long is normal to take to get to FL. I'll be out of town the week of the 7th so hopefully it comes before then!


Have you been checking the USPS website? Supposedly, after it hits the US, the USPS takes over.

Question regarding shipping from Hongfu: Did she (jenny) give you a tracking number or did you have to ask it? My stuff was supposed to ship in the past couple of days, but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## 92gli

Can someone tell me what "model" this frame is ? Thanks :thumbsup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350434532276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DiegoMontoya

acme54321 said:


> Mina works at Deng Fu not Hong Fu. I think Carbonzone buys from/sells for Deng Fu.


Fu's on first?


----------



## mattieoo

Hi guys. I recently purchased the RFM101 from great keen. I ordered the 52cm frame and then realized they are measured differently to the standard way. Im 5ft8inch. Will the bike be really small for me? i dont mind having a smaller frame for a more aggressive position but i dont want to be riding something about as big as a BMX


----------



## carlwithac

It seems like gotobike is no longer selling the Exocet frame. I can't find it on their site.

I'd like to pick one up but I'd like to order through ebay preferrably or paypal, but it seems like nobody is listing them on their sites anymore.

Can anyone post a link?

I've also been thinking about the P3 wannabe from carbonzone. Anyone tried their aerobars?

I've been looking at these for a while and now that Felt is trying to renege on my B16 warranty, I'm rather bitter.


----------



## equinoxx

Just a quick update, some of you may remember I had what appeared to be a crack on the inside of the seat tube on my FM015 (from Deng Fu)

I had some trouble emailing Mina with the pictures of the seat tube, but I believe they have gone through. Mina told me about a week ago that an engineer would review the pictures I sent and she would get back to me. I have not heard anything since despite a couple of a follow up emails...


----------



## acme54321

persondude27 said:


> Have you been checking the USPS website? Supposedly, after it hits the US, the USPS takes over.
> 
> Question regarding shipping from Hongfu: Did she (jenny) give you a tracking number or did you have to ask it? My stuff was supposed to ship in the past couple of days, but I haven't heard anything.



Yep just now checked USPS and it just updated, frame arrived in New York today. For whatever reason there were no "normal" shipping updates until it got to the US today.

Mine is from Deng Fu and I asked for tracking. Does anyone know if these require signature on delivery?


----------



## Hbock

acme54321 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, where do you live? My FM028 shipped on 2/21, but tracking hasn't been updated since then. Hopefully it is well on it's way. I am wondering how long is normal to take to get to FL. I'll be out of town the week of the 7th so hopefully it comes before then!


The EMS tracking website was helpful but didn't have a lot of updates. I could see the ship date of 2/17 and nothing until it arrived at JFK. Then more nothing on the EMS tracking website. I received a call from the post office the day before EMS updated with the data.
I live in Minnesota so I surprised to see the package delivered within a week.

You will need to sign for the package when you get to the post office. Open the package right away and have your invoice with you. Make sure all the items are in there before leaving the post office.


----------



## zender

acme54321 said:


> Mine is from Deng Fu and I asked for tracking. Does anyone know if these require signature on delivery?


Yes, they do at least in the US. Not sure about other coutries. If you trust it being left by your door, however, you can write a note to the USPS carrier with the tracking number and sign it authorizing them to leave it by your door. Leave the note in your mailbox in some way that is obvious. I went to pick up 1 frame at the Post office, was home for one delivery and left the note on a third.


----------



## Local Hero

tuffguy1500 said:


> I paid $840usd, and of that, 140 was shipping. Shipping seemed expensive but it did arrive in only four days.
> 
> Yes, I did get a headset, and it seated without any issues, and feels pretty smooth. The bike is 40% assembled, I'm hoping it will be finished by tomorrow night.
> 
> The brake mount is at the top of the seat stays, and can use a standard brake or the type that have the triangular mount (I've seen a few like this, but no clue what they are).
> 
> I'd give the whole transaction a solid Awesome rating. I was talking to sales & technical support (had some q's about the cabling, pics, etc) at the same time via skype, and I had the original price sheet that they sent me. They were pretty awesome all in all, and I couldn't be happier. I did just find out today that I can't use it for collegiate racing since it will have aerobars on it, but since I bought it for ITT and Tris it's not a big deal.


Thank you. I can't wait for the pictures. 

Is the cable routing internal?


----------



## srracer

*FM015 Design Feedback*

I've been communicating with Mina at DengFu for some time now and am about to place my order. They were very prompt to turn around a couple of designs based on a picture I sent them for a paintjob I wanted. I had some fun with a name and lettering and thought I'd throw them out here for some feedback. 

Which font do you think fits best?

-Chris


----------



## Local Hero

The second one.


----------



## kngr8

I like the last one. Good italian name:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesserue

I like the 3rd one, great name btw. Mind if I ask what program you used for your drawings?


----------



## beston

carlwithac said:


> It seems like gotobike is no longer selling the Exocet frame. I can't find it on their site.
> 
> I'd like to pick one up but I'd like to order through ebay preferrably or paypal, but it seems like nobody is listing them on their sites anymore.
> 
> Can anyone post a link?


You can find the TT233 'exocet' on ebay sold under the Stradailli label.
http://cgi.ebay.com/STRADALLI-PHANT...998?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f07644b26

http://www.carbonroadbikebicyclecycling.com/

Or you can search alibaba to get it cheaper from Sanming Wish Trade Co. (they take paypal).
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/372490601/carbon_TT_frame.html


----------



## Italianrider76

"Cattivoculo" doesn't really translate directly to "Badass" but rather it implies that your ass is not good by means of it being in bad shape or not in a good situation.


----------



## volvo fatboy

Does anyone know if the RFM101 Chinarello from GreatKeen bikes http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=64&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=0 has internal cable routing?

I've asked Ms Hu many times, but have had no answer.


----------



## Coolhand

Italianrider76 said:


> "Cattivoculo" doesn't really translate directly to "Badass" but rather it implies that your ass is not good by means of it being in bad shape or not in a good situation.


Which is even cooler!


----------



## carlwithac

I just placed my order for a TT frame from carbonzone. Here's to hoping it ships to the US as quickly as some of the orders I've been reading about!


----------



## srracer

Jesserue said:


> I like the 3rd one, great name btw. Mind if I ask what program you used for your drawings?


Mina sent me JPGs of the frame with the paint colors.. I just pulled the pics into power point and overlaid the text. I found a bunch of fonts to play with from www.dafont.com.


----------



## srracer

Italianrider76 said:


> "Cattivoculo" doesn't really translate directly to "Badass" but rather it implies that your ass is not good by means of it being in bad shape or not in a good situation.


That's interesting.. I had more figured that the direct translation was something like "Bad Donkey"... Maybe I'll have to figure something else out...of course, it's not like anybody I'd ride with would know any better.

Thanks for the lesson!



-Chris


----------



## providince

That looks great! Are they going to be doing a screen mould for that or all paint? Did they give you a price quote for that paint job? Which software did you use to create that image?

Finally, I like the last one.


----------



## srracer

providince said:


> That looks great! Are they going to be doing a screen mould for that or all paint? Did they give you a price quote for that paint job? Which software did you use to create that image?
> 
> Finally, I like the last one.


Mina said Deng Fu has a 'designer' that did the frame pictures. She gave me two options based on the photograph I sent her of the frame I wanted it to look like.

One option (the one I chose) required a more intricate pattern. For this one, it was $55 for the paint job and $65 more for decals to get the pattern I wanted. So, $120 overall.

She gave me a 2nd option that didn't have all the details I wanted that they could do for $55 for the paint and only $20 for the decals ($75 overall).

For $120, it's worth it to me to have them do all the paint and colored decals. The lettering is easy enough for me to do myself, and even though I have plenty of experience (and all the tools) to paint it myself, but it's hard to beat $120 once I consider the cost of the paint and my time.

After she gave me the JPGs I just played with them in Powerpoint to get the text overlaid..

-Chris


----------



## ntb1001

volvo fatboy said:


> Does anyone know if the RFM101 Chinarello from GreatKeen bikes http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=64&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=0 has internal cable routing?
> 
> I've asked Ms Hu many times, but have had no answer.



The new mold has internal rear brake cable only. That is what the Dogma they sent me was like.


----------



## athletic91

Im waiting for a chinarello dogma in team sky colours and i'll put the trigger, even though i dont need a new frame


----------



## volvo fatboy

ntb1001 said:


> The new mold has internal rear brake cable only. That is what the Dogma they sent me was like.


Thanks for the heads up on the internal cable routing.

I hope you don't mind me asking a few extra questions?,

Just how good is the paint job on the chinarello's, I am interested in these paint jobs:

http://range.wordpress.com/2010/07/31/2010-pinarello-dogma-di2-my-way/

http://sonicboomin.blogspot.com/2010/07/2010-pinarello-dogma-601-white-blue-463.html

or simply pearlescent white

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?632629-1er-Pdo.-Pinarello.-GreatKeenBike-por-500usd&


----------



## Local Hero

beston said:


> You can find the TT233 'exocet' on ebay sold under the Stradailli label.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/STRADALLI-PHANT...998?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f07644b26
> 
> http://www.carbonroadbikebicyclecycling.com/
> 
> Or you can search alibaba to get it cheaper from Sanming Wish Trade Co. (they take paypal).
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/372490601/carbon_TT_frame.html


Thank you. 

I wonder if Sanming Wish does custom paint jobs.


----------



## tuffguy1500

*Finaly a sunny day to take pics*



carlwithac said:


> It seems like gotobike is no longer selling the Exocet frame. I can't find it on their site.
> 
> I'd like to pick one up but I'd like to order through ebay preferrably or paypal, but it seems like nobody is listing them on their sites anymore.


They don't list the TT223 on their site due to it being a "UK Exclusive", although some of that seems to have changed a bit. I purchased my tt223 from them last week, and it arrive this week. Build is complete, I just have to get the steerer tube and seat tube cut to size and I can ride it!

Also, I did use paypal to pay, they're a pretty cool company to deal with.

Here are some halfway decent pics..


----------



## Local Hero

tuffguy1500 said:


> Here are some halfway decent pics..


It's looking really good. 

I'm having a difficult time deciding on my next big purchase. I can't decide between high end carbon wheels (Cosmic Carbon Ultimates?) or building up a chinese TT bike with china carbon wheels. Your build isn't making it easy.


----------



## acme54321

Got my FM-028 today!! It left China on Monday, Florida on Friday, not bad. Frame looks great. Can't wait to build it up.


----------



## neilh

Does anyone have a file with just the outline of an FM015? I'd like to have a go at doing some designs myself and it would really help.

Thanks.


----------



## petepeterson

http://cheapcarbonframes.com/2010/07/geometry-for-hongfu-fm015/


----------



## bruneti

Has anyone purchased an FM757 yet from gotobike? 

http://www.gotobike.com.cn/gs_detail.asp?id=501192&nowmenuid=500006&previd=500027

The FM757 looks somewhat similar to the FM015, but has longer wheelbase, different geometry, and tube shapes. I'm curious how it's ride compares to something like a Cervelo RS or R3.


----------



## petepeterson

Where did you source the geometry for FM757?


----------



## albertodealcudia

*5/6 years old orca to china frame?*

Hi,

I've been reading these china frames and wheels threads for quite a long time and I'd like to make you a question. Would changing my 5 year old carbon Orbea Orca frame to one of this china frames be a step down, an improvement, or I just wouldn't notice? Thanks


----------



## PBrooks

Hello All, Just finished my FM028 56cm ISP build and it came to 5925g with computer. Will take pics tomorrow, super happy!!!! now if I could just loose a little more it would be in the 12lb range, a boy can only wish.


----------



## albertodealcudia

*5 yr Old carbon frame to new china carbon frame*

Hi,

I've been reading these china frames and wheels threads for quite a long time and I'd like to make you a question. Would changing my 5 year old carbon Orbea Orca frame to one of this china frames be a step down, an improvement, or I just wouldn't notice? Thanks


----------



## volvo fatboy

PBrooks said:


> Hello All, Just finished my FM028 56cm ISP build and it came to 5925g with computer. Will take pics tomorrow, super happy!!!! now if I could just loose a little more it would be in the 12lb range, a boy can only wish.



Sounds very light!! Who did you buy the FM028 from?

Can you gives us a parts list and total cost, please? 

Cheers.


----------



## David Loving

I am new to this thread - never figured out how to reach the older ones - and this is probably old news to the china-philes of which I am one. I bought an RS2 frame from Pedal Force and it has turned out very well - great bike. Fav. review from Roadbike rev. etc. It's chinese carbon

https://pedalforce.com/online/


----------



## PBrooks

Quick parts list 
Frame/fork - FM028 56cm ISP - 3k matt - Dengfu
Handlebar - zipp contour sl(tuned)
stem - extralite road oc 100mm
headset - dengfu
expander/topcap - Tune
ISP topper - Tune cappy
seat - fizik 00
shifters - 09 sram force (tuned)
crank - 09 sram force
fd/rd - 10 sram force
BB - omniracer
brake cables - ilink
brakes - kcnc cb1
shift cables - mini ilink
rims - 38mm dengfu tubular
hubs - bikehubstore
spokes - dt-aerolite
tires - tufo s3 lite 215
skewers - kcnc
grip tape - easton
computer garmin 500 speed/cadence/heartrate

I think that is it. Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## bruneti

petepeterson said:


> Where did you source the geometry for FM757?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3079292&postcount=1063
Note: Anyone having problems with links to the old chinese carbon frame threads - YOU MUST HAVE YOUR THREAD DISPLAY MODE SET TO "LINEAR" FIRST for it to open properly. 

The FM757 was first mentioned on the page before the post in my link, but from post 1063 on is where the first good information on geometry and cost came in.


----------



## providince

PBrooks said:


> Quick parts list
> Frame/fork - FM028 56cm ISP - 3k matt - Dengfu
> Handlebar - zipp contour sl(tuned)
> stem - extralite road oc 100mm
> headset - dengfu
> expander/topcap - Tune
> ISP topper - Tune cappy
> seat - fizik 00
> shifters - 09 sram force (tuned)
> crank - 09 sram force
> fd/rd - 10 sram force
> BB - omniracer
> brake cables - ilink
> brakes - kcnc cb1
> shift cables - mini ilink
> rims - 38mm dengfu tubular
> hubs - bikehubstore
> spokes - dt-aerolite
> tires - tufo s3 lite 215
> skewers - kcnc
> grip tape - easton
> computer garmin 500 speed/cadence/heartrate
> 
> I think that is it. Will post more tomorrow.


Impressive! How much did everything cost you and of course, we need pics!


----------



## khsracer

*Rs 8*

I liked one frame from Great Keen RFM 106 also sold by Mendiz as RS6. I found on Mendiz web site a RS8 with integrated seat mast and it kooks alot like a BH G4. Has anyone found this frame for sale.


----------



## rudedog55

anyone ever assemble one of these china carbon TT frames??

A friend dropped one off to me to put together and he did not have a headset.

all the website shows is intergrated.

Will something like a cane creel is2 or is8 work??

anyone build one of these??

thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## Guymk

I raced my fm015 to a second place today . I might upload a few photos of me racing if people would like that.


----------



## octapotamus

Guymk said:


> I raced my fm015 to a second place today . I might upload a few photos of me racing if people would like that.


Has my vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero

Guymk said:


> I raced my fm015 to a second place today . I might upload a few photos of me racing if people would like that.


Congrats.


----------



## sfzoo

Anyone knows who makes this frame? Thanks in advanced. 



View attachment 224610


----------



## DiegoMontoya

sfzoo said:


> Anyone knows who makes this frame? Thanks in advanced.
> View attachment 224610


Chinarello Stradalli


----------



## sfzoo

DiegoMontoya said:


> Chinarello Stradalli



???? Can you let me know who makes the frame and the model #? Thanks!


----------



## paterberg

Guymk said:


> I raced my fm015 to a second place today . I might upload a few photos of me racing if people would like that.


Well done that man!! Let's see the pics and race details.


----------



## Flyfinn

volvo fatboy said:


> Does anyone know if the RFM101 Chinarello from GreatKeen bikes ] has internal cable routing?
> 
> I've asked Ms Hu many times, but have had no answer.


Mine has internal routing in the top tube


----------



## inifiniteloop

Does anybody know who makes the frames for Kuota Kharma or Kult?
And maybe a link to where i can buy it?


----------



## volvo fatboy

Can anyone confirm the standover heights for the following:

1.A greatkeen chinarello RFM101 in a 54cm frame?


2. A FM015 in a 53cm frame.

Cheers


----------



## bcmf

Guymk said:


> I raced my fm015 to a second place today . I might upload a few photos of me racing if people would like that.


Yep Lets see ya with a big grin on a China build.


----------



## bcmf

WIll be buying my second China frame in a few weeks. Have exchanged emails and the seller
has told me that I could 'book' frame and wheels if I need to. Anyone know what exactly they mean. Pay a deposit? How much? Anyone ever booked one?


----------



## Tubby1536

sfzoo said:


> ???? Can you let me know who makes the frame and the model #? Thanks!


Looks like the Fm028 to me. Deng fu makes it.

Edit : GuyMK is has a better suggestion below. After seeing the FM028 pics below, it is obvious that the seatstays are much thicker on the one you posted.


----------



## sideshowtodd

*Chinese frames*

Hi Im a newbie here and I thought that I would put down my experience with a company called Flyxii, that I have had. I came across this forum when I was looking for a frame to build a new bike with. And hopefully my experience will help out others. I first dealt with the Flyxii guys via e bay, as I had tried ali baba and ali express many times, and the e mail contacts that I received were pretty dodgy to say the least, and no one could send any real info that I considered credible. I admit I didn't try everyone so that is a general comment, but I considered my intuition correct and decided not to deal with any one on those two websites. I came across my bike on eBay, and asked many questions of the seller, and they cam,e back with all the right answers, quickly, politely. I had a great experience with them. I bought a 12k 56cm frame and fork combo, via pay-pal, and it was delivered to me in Mallorca, Spain from Hong Kong in 5 days flat. Its awesome! Before I do go too far, I did get a few of my cycling friends to check out the specs online, and well the cost of the frame including shipping didn't seem to risky, its not good to lose money if it turned out bad, but I still had my Ali bike if the deal went pear shaped. The bike store that built the bike, was impressed with the frame, and so were some composite guys that I showed as well. I put an Ultegra 6700 group set on it, with Mavic aksium wheels, and carbon bars. Like I said I am a newbie at the cycling game, but I know enough that the money I have saved by getting this frame, allowed me to buy good components, and this bike as it rides now, is light years ahead of my last bike with 105 on it. In all it was an excellent buy, and I love the bike. I cant say that all companies are the same, but the Flyxii guys have been honest, and great communicators along with easy to deal with. I have just place another order with them, and I am sure this deal will go well too.

This isnt an ad for them, its my experience, and I wanted to put a positive note up about this so I hope it helps others make the decision as well.


----------



## Guymk

sfzoo said:


> Anyone knows who makes this frame? Thanks in advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224610


Here you go
http://www.cyclingyong.com/goods-161-R1+Brand+new+full+carbon+road+frame+and+fork.html

I don't think anyone has bought from this vendor before though. Shoot them an email and see.


----------



## PBrooks

Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.




























Phillip


----------



## henrypvasquez

Hi what size is your frame? did you bought this from echo(carbonzone of ebay)?



PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip


----------



## PBrooks

It is a fm028 56cm isp 3k matt finish frame, fork and 38mm tubulars from Mina at Dengfu.


----------



## ub40

Beautiful looking bike, good photography by the way,love the way the light hits the bike and highlights it, nicely done.


----------



## PBrooks

Thank you, The ride is really good too. Just today she went 142km with over 1700m climbing.


----------



## ColoRoadie

sideshowtodd said:


> Hi Im a newbie here and I thought that I would put down my experience with a company called Flyxii, that I have had. I came across this forum when I was looking for a frame to build a new bike with. And hopefully my experience will help out others. I first dealt with the Flyxii guys via e bay, as I had tried ali baba and ali express many times, and the e mail contacts that I received were pretty dodgy to say the least, and no one could send any real info that I considered credible. I admit I didn't try everyone so that is a general comment, but I considered my intuition correct and decided not to deal with any one on those two websites. I came across my bike on eBay, and asked many questions of the seller, and they cam,e back with all the right answers, quickly, politely. I had a great experience with them. I bought a 12k 56cm frame and fork combo, via pay-pal, and it was delivered to me in Mallorca, Spain from Hong Kong in 5 days flat. Its awesome! Before I do go too far, I did get a few of my cycling friends to check out the specs online, and well the cost of the frame including shipping didn't seem to risky, its not good to lose money if it turned out bad, but I still had my Ali bike if the deal went pear shaped. The bike store that built the bike, was impressed with the frame, and so were some composite guys that I showed as well. I put an Ultegra 6700 group set on it, with Mavic aksium wheels, and carbon bars. Like I said I am a newbie at the cycling game, but I know enough that the money I have saved by getting this frame, allowed me to buy good components, and this bike as it rides now, is light years ahead of my last bike with 105 on it. In all it was an excellent buy, and I love the bike. I cant say that all companies are the same, but the Flyxii guys have been honest, and great communicators along with easy to deal with. I have just place another order with them, and I am sure this deal will go well too.
> 
> This isnt an ad for them, its my experience, and I wanted to put a positive note up about this so I hope it helps others make the decision as well.


Don't be shy....post some pictures!


----------



## volvo fatboy

*Chinese Carbon FM015 or Chinarello RFM101?*

I have a dilemma ;

I want to pull the trigger on a Chinese Carbon Fibre road bike but cannot decide between the FM015 or Chinarello RFM101.

Looking for peoples opinions and pros + cons on ride quality, i.e. frame flexing/rigidity, acceleration, handling etc.

Cheers.


----------



## cfred84

PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip


Sweet bike and SICK weight!! Nothing short of brilliant!


----------



## athletic91

Let me see how he got below the 6kg barrier without much exotic stuff..

Light stem
light handlebar
light pedals


----------



## vladvm

*Impressive sub 6kg bike*



PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip


That is very light! I can't get mine under 16lbs. even with full Dura-Ace and SL SSC wheels.

DA Groupset	2391	
OEM Frame 54cm	1300	
OEM carbon Fork	410	
OEM Seatpost 250	
Alias Saddle	273	
3T 80mm Stem	166	
OEM Handlebar	260	
Mavic SSC SL 1624	
Vredestein Tricomp 470	
A520 Pedals	330	
OEM Carbon cages	48	
NECO headset	140	
PRO handleber tape	80	
Cheap tire tube	260	

TOTAL Bike	8002g


----------



## providince

Doublepost.


----------



## providince

His components are much lighter:
Groupset: 200g lighter (at least even more with his tuned parts)
Frame: 200 g at least though not sure with ISP and topper
Saddle: 100 g
Stem: 80 g
handlebar: 70 g stock more as tuned
Wheels: My quick math has about 600g difference his lighter
tires/tubes: again his are lighter
That is 1200 just there off the top of my head. There is probably another 1k you can drop in tuning or other components.


----------



## wasya152

*Positive Experience with Hong Fu/ China Frame*

Hey, 

just wanted to post my positive experience with Hong Fu. I bought a full carbon frame and fork from them to build my new bicycle. They also did a custom paint job to my specs. When i got the bike, the quality and frame was awesome for the money. I used the bike for almost one season and was really happy with it. it rode and felt great. However, I think due to me overloading it or perhaps a defect, the frame had cracked on the crank side rear triangle. 

Originally, i bought the frame from Hong Fu because they were the only Chinese company that offered a 1 year warranty. I felt safe that if it was going to break, they would stand behind it and i would not be out of my money. So when it did crack, i contacted Jenny, provided her with all the pictures she requested and a new frame was ordered. Well, today, i received my new frame, exactly the same as the one that had broken. The best part is that i did not have to ship the old frame to them, and they did not charge me for the shipping of the new frame. It took a little longer than I would have wanted, but it's ok. They did have to remake the frame. 

So, I just wanted to post my positive feedback for those looking to buy a frame from them. They did stand behind their warranty and did ship me a new frame. I would recommend them for anyone that want's to build a bike on a budget. I've posted a pic of the bike as well.


----------



## wasya152

forgot the pics


----------



## vladvm

doublepost


----------



## Schnor

I think 5900 gram could be possible. Although its very very light. I compared PBrooks his bike with my bike. My FM015 is not jet finished. So some parts are still red because I didnt had them on my scale jet. Parts with - means that the weight is included in some other parts. 

Nice bike by the way!


----------



## Optimus

Pretty good looking ride!


----------



## DiegoMontoya

inifiniteloop said:


> Does anybody know who makes the frames for Kuota Kharma or Kult?
> And maybe a link to where i can buy it?


Martec in Taiwan makes Kuotas. You can buy one at your local Kuota dealer. I don't know who makes the fakes though.


----------



## fastfed

sweet looking bike!! Do those type of rims have problems with cross winds?? It bad enough now without rims like that.. I always wondered if the extra material on the rims would act as more of a wind sail..


----------



## robdamanii

Pretty nice looking job. How do you like the SRAM wheelset?

This post might go better in frames/forks though...


----------



## Coolhand

robdamanii said:


> Pretty nice looking job. How do you like the SRAM wheelset?
> 
> This post might go better in frames/forks though...


Moved! :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii

Coolhand said:


> Moved! :thumbsup:


Thanks Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter

PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip


this is gorgeous, simple and clean.


----------



## thefutureofamerica

Guymk said:


> I raced my fm015 to a second place today . I might upload a few photos of me racing if people would like that.


Yeah, they're popping up all over... I got 6th on my FM-015 in Memphis on Saturday... a junior on a Chinarello finished ahead of me, and a guy riding a white FM-757 with "PIMPIN" on the downtube was in the 1/2/3 field, but I'm not sure where he finished.


----------



## Guymk

I got another second place on Sunday in the junior RR. The fm015 felt great racing, though i wasn't really thinking about it at all really, since I was focused on the race. I had a few people ask me what it was and I usually respond, "I like to call it an Asian special".


----------



## civelldr

*what did I just buy?*

Hi y'all, new to the forum, but was lured by all the sexy stealth bikes, so decided to start my own project. here's the framset I picked up on ebay, and I'll build picts and a component list. anyone familiar with this frameset?


----------



## 92gli

I asked the same question a few pages ago, no one replied. I bought it anyway, last night.

Based on what I gathered its an older "model" thats a little heavier than what a lot of the people here are buying now, but as you know its cheaper.

I've been riding a fuji roubaix for the last 2 years so no matter what this is an upgrade from that frame. I'm just doing all black with Rival and my crappy alex wheels for now.


----------



## skygodmatt

*Okay.....I wanna play the build game too: *

FM-028 BB30 : The build--

FSA CF-40 Headset
Sram Red bb30 group w/force fd and DA 12-27 cog
3T team bars (44) and stem KCNC topcap
Alpha Q seatpost ( Colnago ) 192g 31.6 w kcnc clamp 13g
Specialized Romin Pro Saddle ( carbon railed) 163g
Look Keo Chromo pedals 230g
Easton 24/28 training wheels ( 1600g ) -cheap!
Conty 4000 tires 210g and heavy tubes 90g
Arundel cages 30g each w/alu bolts

RIde Weight: { 15 pounds 12 ounces } Frame 58cm {1118g} Fork uncut{ 391g}

I am content with this weight. It's bombproof for a big dude and relatively cheap to build. It is not exotic in it's components. It is 14 pounds 12 ounces with my nice carbon tubulars. 

Whats very funny is that everyone thinks I am testing a prototype of something. when I come up on them I get asked:" Is that a test Tarmac SL4?" " Is that a new 2012 Madone?" No...its a Hongfu. " A Hung--what?" Yeah, I paid $420. "Huh?" Ah...forget it. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ride report:

*The FM028 BB30 : A bike with a split personality*

After logging over 800 miles on it, I thought I would write a quick report. 

I adore the rear end and BB area. The BB30 feels light and stiff enough for my 195 pound weight. There is only a hint of flex which provides good comfort and feel. There is a reasonable amount of "pop" when you jump out--but not Cannondale stiff. The rear end never chattered loose and stayed hooked up. The seat and chain stays are long enogh for some great comfort without losing that race bike feel. I am going out on a limb and saying that the rear end feel is perfect--not too harsh and not too soft and mushy clouded from excessive flex like a Specialized. Great on a 110 miler yesterday. 

The front end gets interesting. They are using a very steep head angle. So the bike handles like a Porsche at low and moderate speeds-since your weight is over the front and the wheel is under you. The only downside is high speed handling. She's a touchy ship on fast descents. I don't mean it's unstable or shaky. It's not. I am simply saying that it's sensitive at speed. I usually descend like a cannonball. Not on this bike however. What I ended up doing is raising the bars a few cm's. Handling got better. Go figure? It didn't affect steep climbs as the front stayed on the ground on steep climbs. No doubt due to the steep head. It climbed just like my other 15 1/2 pound bikes. Italian stage geometry still remains my favorite in a frame however. 

In conclusion: If this bike were a dog, it would be a nice mutt. The rear end is a mellow golden retriever and the front is an energetic border collie. It's a solid value if you want a cheap "Trek Chindone". This fits in my stable as my "comfort race bike".
As Bicycling says: 

Buy it if: You want an upright and comfy quick feeling race bike. 

Forget it if: You travel at high speeds or hate touchy steering. 

My photos were just taken with my crappy phone. I'll edit them later with better ones. Sorry.


Hey Pbrooks---nice build there.

*EDIT: * Note: I used a KCNC topcap and alu bolt but NOT the expander in the fork. The wall thickness was too thick --so I used a Specialized mountain bike expander (26g). These forks come with thick walls. Also I found the FSA expander plug works well but I like the Specialized design better--it lines the fork tube completely against stem clamp forces.


----------



## ColoRoadie

Nicely written review Matt. Nice bike too.


----------



## ub40

wasya152 said:


> Hey,
> 
> just wanted to post my positive experience with Hong Fu. I bought a full carbon frame and fork from them to build my new bicycle. They also did a custom paint job to my specs. When i got the bike, the quality and frame was awesome for the money. I used the bike for almost one season and was really happy with it. it rode and felt great. However, I think due to me overloading it or perhaps a defect, the frame had cracked on the crank side rear triangle.
> 
> Originally, i bought the frame from Hong Fu because they were the only Chinese company that offered a 1 year warranty. I felt safe that if it was going to break, they would stand behind it and i would not be out of my money. So when it did crack, i contacted Jenny, provided her with all the pictures she requested and a new frame was ordered. Well, today, i received my new frame, exactly the same as the one that had broken. The best part is that i did not have to ship the old frame to them, and they did not charge me for the shipping of the new frame. It took a little longer than I would have wanted, but it's ok. They did have to remake the frame.


Good to see that Hongfu stand behind their product, thanks for sharing,


----------



## DiegoMontoya

PBrooks' bike is fantastic. Well done.


----------



## David Loving

very nice! I like these chinese frames


----------



## beston

PBrooks, Is this a 'matte' 3k finish?



PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.


----------



## rruff

skygodmatt said:


> Forget it if: You travel at high speeds or hate touchy steering.


I regularly go 50+ mph on mine (even in high winds) and it is as solid as I could ever want. I'd check your headset, wheels, tires.


----------



## wanabtawi

Hello All,

I ordered a bike from Dengfu (the FM015). They shipped it out on February 21st and I received it on February 26th. That is really fast. The package arrived with no damage and the contents was well wrapped and everything was there.
My experience with Dengfu was great! I worked with Mina and she was very helpful and responded quickly to all my emails. I ordered the frame, fork, stem, headset, handelbars, 2 cages and 2 extra hangers total with shipping and paypal service charge was $546. An amazing prize as far as I'm concerned.
I also ordered decals from Marco but he shipped out the wrong color. When I contacted him he said he would send me the correct ones and no charge and did not require me to send the other ones back. I'm a little disappointed I have to wait, but he is a good business man and is fixing the mistake.
The picture I have attached is what I received from Dengfu. When I get the decals and other parts to do my build I will post more pictures.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5512557116/


----------



## skygodmatt

rruff said:


> I regularly go 50+ mph on mine (even in high winds) and it is as solid as I could ever want. I'd check your headset, wheels, tires.


Yes. It is solid for sure. Just sensitive. Once I get used to that I will pick it up. The turn in is very fast that's all.


----------



## inifiniteloop

wanabtawi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I ordered a bike from Dengfu (the FM015). They shipped it out on February 21st and I received it on February 26th. That is really fast. The package arrived with no damage and the contents was well wrapped and everything was there.
> My experience with Dengfu was great! I worked with Mina and she was very helpful and responded quickly to all my emails. I ordered the frame, fork, stem, headset, handelbars, 2 cages and 2 extra hangers total with shipping and paypal service charge was $546. An amazing prize as far as I'm concerned.
> I also ordered decals from Marco but he shipped out the wrong color. When I contacted him he said he would send me the correct ones and no charge and did not require me to send the other ones back. I'm a little disappointed I have to wait, but he is a good business man and is fixing the mistake.
> The picture I have attached is what I received from Dengfu. When I get the decals and other parts to do my build I will post more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5489420660/


Do you have some contact info on this Marco?
Maybe a website?
And your picture is not shown..


----------



## GoingCarbon

Is this a FM015, FM028 or another? 

http://fuertebici.com/site/?p=195


----------



## petepeterson

GoingCarbon said:


> Is this a FM015, FM028 or another?
> 
> http://fuertebici.com/site/?p=195



FM015


----------



## GoingCarbon

petepeterson said:


> FM015



Thx


----------



## Local Hero

skygodmatt said:


> Ride report:
> 
> *The FM028 BB30 : A bike with a split personality*
> 
> After logging over 800 miles on it, I thought I would write a quick report.
> 
> I adore the rear end and BB area. The BB30 feels light and stiff enough for my 195 pound weight. There is only a hint of flex which provides good comfort and feel. There is a reasonable amount of "pop" when you jump out--but not Cannondale stiff. The rear end never chattered loose and stayed hooked up. The seat and chain stays are long enogh for some great comfort without losing that race bike feel. I am going out on a limb and saying that the rear end feel is perfect--not too harsh and not too soft and mushy clouded from excessive flex like a Specialized. Great on a 110 miler yesterday.
> 
> The front end gets interesting. They are using a very steep head angle. So the bike handles like a Porsche at low and moderate speeds-since your weight is over the front and the wheel is under you. The only downside is high speed handling. She's a touchy ship on fast descents. I don't mean it's unstable or shaky. It's not. I am simply saying that it's sensitive at speed. I usually descend like a cannonball. Not on this bike however. What I ended up doing is raising the bars a few cm's. Handling got better. Go figure? It didn't affect steep climbs as the front stayed on the ground on steep climbs. No doubt due to the steep head. It climbed just like my other 15 1/2 pound bikes. Italian stage geometry still remains my favorite in a frame however.
> 
> In conclusion: If this bike were a dog, it would be a nice mutt. The rear end is a mellow golden retriever and the front is an energetic border collie. It's a solid value if you want a cheap "Trek Chindone". This fits in my stable as my "comfort race bike".
> As Bicycling says:
> 
> Buy it if: You want an upright and comfy quick feeling race bike.
> 
> Forget it if: You travel at high speeds or hate touchy steering.
> 
> My photos were just taken with my crappy phone. I'll edit them later with better ones. Sorry.


Thanks for your report. I've heard a similar report from someone else. The FM015 is a great bike as long as you don't try to bomb any hills. I was considering it as a crit bike but settled on a used S-Works SL2. I descend with confidence and I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## mmatrix

vladvm said:


> That is very light! I can't get mine under 16lbs. even with full Dura-Ace and SL SSC wheels.
> 
> DA Groupset	2391
> OEM Frame 54cm	1300
> OEM carbon Fork	410
> OEM Seatpost 250
> Alias Saddle	273
> 3T 80mm Stem	166
> OEM Handlebar	260
> Mavic SSC SL 1624
> Vredestein Tricomp 470
> A520 Pedals	330
> OEM Carbon cages	48
> NECO headset	140
> PRO handleber tape	80
> Cheap tire tube	260
> 
> TOTAL Bike	8002g



what wheels are those . really great build looks Sweet


----------



## mattieoo

What are delivery times from great keen? I ordered mine 2 weeks ago and emailed twice for a tracking number but have got no response.


----------



## tabmaster

*Carbonzone TT01 (FM018)*

My TT bike from Carbonzone via ebay
Campag Record group with the exception of the chainset which is a Fulcrum offering and rear brake which is from TRP.
Bars & headset were from Carbonzone as well.
Wheels, Bora front & a Renn Multisport disc. 

Paul.


----------



## PBrooks

beston said:


> PBrooks, Is this a 'matte' 3k finish?



Yes, it's 3k matte finish


----------



## bizolt

tabmaster said:


> My TT bike from Carbonzone via ebay
> Campag Record group with the exception of the chainset which is a Fulcrum offering and rear brake which is from TRP.
> Bars & headset were from Carbonzone as well.
> Wheels, Bora front & a Renn Multisport disc.
> 
> Paul.


How do you like it so far? I'm debating on whether or not to get this model.


----------



## tabmaster

It is not the lightest frame going but given the price I paid for the frame, forks and tribars I think its pretty decent. The paint finish is not quite up to the standard of the major brands as there was a very small run in one area but this was covered by the chainset so I'm not bothered at all.

It was pretty straightforward to build with the following reservations:

I needed to fettle the paint on both front & rear dropouts to accept the wheels. 2 mins work with an emery board.

The rear brake was a bit of a pain but once set up has been trouble free. I am using a TRP with a noodle as it is not like a Specialized transition which has a bridge of sorts. It's certainly not the worlds most powerful brake, but then it is a TT bike so braking activity is minimal (it just has to work!)

Good points:

The wheel alignment is spot on.
The headset they supplied was $15, uses sealed cartridge bearings and fits perfectly. No need to shell out £40 for a record headset.

The internally routed cables (both gears and rear brake) have a preformed conduit inside the frame - no fishing around for the cable inners!

Ride quality is fine if not inspiring, but then it's not a Colnago or a Pinarello and it didnt cost £2000-£3000.

It is very stiff, which is what we want. Handling is good, slow steering for predictable steering when on the tribars. Does not turn a 10 into a 12.5 by making you zig-zag all the way.

When I said to a well known local shop that I was getting the frame & the told them how little it cost, they were a trifle worried! When they saw the fork in the flesh, they were impressed with the quality.

The BB shell didnt need any facing - was perfect!

Other points to note:

Uses a braze on front mech.

The Tribars that they sell are pretty good. They come with both straight and s-bend extensions and lots of spacers for the armrests

The ebay seller will paint it to your design for a few quid. I based my design on the rebranded Pinarellos that quickstep rode last year. I am not claiming that it is either a Merckx or a Pinarello but rather I am designing some stickers to go on it and am going to have these cut by a local signwriter.

It almost certainly is not wind tunnel tested. This is of no real concern since it is for evening 10's and my name isnt Fabian! That said, I do fancy having a go at the Duo Normand this year and as it is a UCI event and they have been reputed to be enforcing the 3:1 ratio rule I checked all the major tubes and it is within their parameters. Suck on my tribars, UCI bike checkers!!!

In conclusion, I think that this frame is good quality when one considers the minimal outlay involved. There will always be the naysayers who will deride its Chinese origins. However, it is worth considering that several major brands have their frames made in the far east, paint them in Europe & say they are made in Europe! It is also fair to say that there are some decent products made in China as well as some utter rubbish. I have taken the plunge and am very happy with the result.

Cut & paste!
Mine
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...3_450727398696_675758696_5277131_218275_n.jpg

Quickstep
https://bikekast.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/1273654083956-1lmp16f0xbhwq-500-90-500-70.jpg


----------



## athletic91

Just to side track abit.

Which of the chinese companies offer the lighterst carbon dropbar ? 

i would also prefer a rougher texture for the area to be clamp by the stem and shifters


----------



## shingaling

Hello new here, skimmed through most of the ebay carbon frame threads and I have some questions.

Has anyone purchased the handlebars? If so how are they?
Has anyone purchased the CF seatpost on ebay?


----------



## beston

shingaling said:


> Has anyone purchased the handlebars? If so how are they?


I haven't received the handlebars yet, but I just bought the traditionally shaped (e.g. rotundo) handlebars from Great Keen. The advertised weight is 180grams and the cost, including shipping was $70.


----------



## shingaling

Are you guys purchasing these from sites?

I am looking at http://dengfubikes.com/ currently and was wondering if this was the same site you guys are using?


----------



## providince

beston said:


> I haven't received the handlebars yet, but I just bought the traditionally shaped (e.g. rotundo) handlebars from Great Keen. The advertised weight is 180grams and the cost, including shipping was $70.


Let me know when you get them and if they weigh as advertised. If so, I found my new bars. Also curious how flexy they will be at that weight.


----------



## MX304

shingaling said:


> Are you guys purchasing these from sites?
> 
> I am looking at http://dengfubikes.com/ currently and was wondering if this was the same site you guys are using?


That's one of the vendors that has been used. There are others.


----------



## T0mi

I don't know why but the previous threads do not show up when I click the link, so excuse me if it has been asked already.

What about the 3k frames sold by e_baygoods at 299$ on ebay ? How do they compare to deng_fu's fm028 ?

It seems slightly heavier, with a longer wheelbase and it doesn't look as good but I don't really care if it delivers.

Here is a link :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350442687522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## petepeterson

T0mi said:


> I don't know why but the previous threads do not show up when I click the link, so excuse me if it has been asked already.
> 
> What about the 3k frames sold by e_baygoods at 299$ on ebay ? How do they compare to deng_fu's fm028 ?
> 
> It seems slightly heavier, with a longer wheelbase and it doesn't look as good but I don't really care if it delivers.
> 
> Here is a link :
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350442687522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



read the first post of this thread.


----------



## GoingCarbon

Anybody bought a frame from Miracle Trading (HK) Co Ltd?

I like the look of the MT-MC015


----------



## rudedog55

GoingCarbon said:


> Anybody bought a frame from Miracle Trading (HK) Co Ltd?
> 
> I like the look of the MT-MC015



This guy built one up, it is in one of the other threads

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2906782&postcount=407


----------



## mattieoo

2 and a half weeks and 2 emails to great keen asking for a tracking number for the bike and parts. No response. Beginning to get worried


----------



## beston

hmmm. 2 weeks is a little long. I got my tracking number from GK within 5 days of asking (even a few days of no-reply got me worried). However, I did get the tracking # and within two weeks, my shipment has arrived at customs.


----------



## bevo21

skygodmatt said:


> Yes. It is solid for sure. Just sensitive. Once I get used to that I will pick it up. The turn in is very fast that's all.


I can confirm that Matt. Mine (FM028, 56 cm) gives the same feeling. Comfortable, but sensitive in the front. I have Fulcrum 5 wheels, I have checked spoke tension and bearings, all OK. May bee I give it a try with my old 36 spoke Dura Ace/Open Pro front wheel, but I think it belongs to the bike. But if I compare it with my former bike, a Cube GTC the main difference is the head tube angle, now 73,5, the Cube 73. I really wonder if that could make the difference, my Cube was solid as a rock.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## providince

mattieoo said:


> 2 and a half weeks and 2 emails to great keen asking for a tracking number for the bike and parts. No response. Beginning to get worried


May also depend what you ordered. When I contacted them about the rfm101 in pinarello colors, they said 25-30 day wait. You might be caught in that.


----------



## persondude27

Received my FM015 from Hongfu (jenny) yesterday. Frame is awesome - had it painted matte black for an extra $40, and it looks incredible.

Having an issue getting the headset topcap on. It won't slide down over the fork. Ideas, suggestions? It looks like it's just a few fractions of a millimeter too small. Haven't tried any tricks yet - just seeing if it's me or everyone.


----------



## beston

persondude27 said:


> Received my FM015 from Hongfu (jenny) yesterday. Frame is awesome - had it painted matte black for an extra $40, and it looks incredible.


...Need pics! More show, less tell! I'm really digging the matte look. I was at the auto show last week and there were a number of higher end manufacturers producing matte cars. I guess it's the style of the times.


----------



## skygodmatt

bevo21 said:


> I can confirm that Matt. Mine (FM028, 56 cm) gives the same feeling. Comfortable, but sensitive in the front. I have Fulcrum 5 wheels, I have checked spoke tension and bearings, all OK. May bee I give it a try with my old 36 spoke Dura Ace/Open Pro front wheel, but I think it belongs to the bike. But if I compare it with my former bike, a Cube GTC the main difference is the head tube angle, now 73,5, the Cube 73. I really wonder if that could make the difference, my Cube was solid as a rock.
> ]


That won't make a difference. The combination of a longer chain stay and a steeper head angle and short wheelbase --means there's more weight up front. The other bike I rode which was similar was the Madone. Geometry wise they are almost identical. I am starting to get used to it and descending pretty fast now. I like the sensitivity on the flats and climbs a lot. 
It's all preference.

Edit: The ideal Chinese frame numbers would be the angles of the FM015 -but with the longer chain stay, seat stay and head tube length of the Fm028.
That's what the Italians use on the Colnago and Pinarellos mostly. Those are classic geo numbers from which cycling was born--and also the best in my opinion. Over time the steeper angles came about ( at least here in the USA) to make a more responsive bike and now we have frames with "American stage" geo. This is what seems to be sticking as the bike "feels" faster due to the quicker turn in. 
Trade offs...trade offs...


----------



## mattieoo

providince said:


> May also depend what you ordered. When I contacted them about the rfm101 in pinarello colors, they said 25-30 day wait. You might be caught in that.


Well that explains it! I guess there is no tracking number yet!


----------



## sfzoo

mattieoo said:


> Well that explains it! I guess there is no tracking number yet!



I sent you a PM.


----------



## providince

mattieoo said:


> Well that explains it! I guess there is no tracking number yet!


If you look at the invoice they email you, it should say something about creation time.


----------



## mattieoo

providince said:


> If you look at the invoice they email you, it should say something about creation time.


It is quoted as "lead time" which after a quick google search includes delivery time. If not then my bad :blush2:


----------



## Guymk

persondude27 said:


> Received my FM015 from Hongfu (jenny) yesterday. Frame is awesome - had it painted matte black for an extra $40, and it looks incredible.
> 
> Having an issue getting the headset topcap on. It won't slide down over the fork. Ideas, suggestions? It looks like it's just a few fractions of a millimeter too small. Haven't tried any tricks yet - just seeing if it's me or everyone.


I didn't have any problems with mine. Only thing i had an issue with was the lower bearing race.


----------



## bevo21

persondude27 said:


> Having an issue getting the headset topcap on. It won't slide down over the fork. Ideas, suggestions? It looks like it's just a few fractions of a millimeter too small. Haven't tried any tricks yet - just seeing if it's me or everyone.


I used grinding paper to take of a few of hundreds of mm (measured it with a digital slide gauge). I don't remember the exact value's but it was quite tight, I was afraid I had to hit to hard. But it wasn't the topcap, it was for the lower ring, the one you have to put on first on the fork.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MX304

bevo21 said:


> I used grinding paper to take of a few of hundreds of mm (measured it with a digital slide gauge). I don't remember the exact value's but it was quite tight, I was afraid I had to hit to hard. But it wasn't the topcap, it was for the lower ring, the one you have to put on first on the fork.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I had the same issue installing the lower ring. I had people telling not to sand or grind on the carbon for to avoid damage. That lead me to try an old trick I learned about installing press fit bearings into various things. I took the fork and put it in the freezer. After letting it cool and contract as much as it would I slightly heated the aluminum ring. I kept it to a little under 100 deg. to avoid damaging the carbon. Between the ring expanding slightly from the heat and the fork contracting slightly from the cold, I was able to just slip it right on.


----------



## Flyfinn

mattieoo said:


> 2 and a half weeks and 2 emails to great keen asking for a tracking number for the bike and parts. No response. Beginning to get worried


I wouldnt worry too much - try send them an email from a different email account - it may have ended up in the spam filter.

I didnt get the tracking number until after it arrived at my local post office


----------



## alexb618

GoingCarbon said:


> Anybody bought a frame from Miracle Trading (HK) Co Ltd?
> 
> I like the look of the MT-MC015


same frame as FM015 from deng fu etc


----------



## MrRogers

Does anyone know if these manufacturers produce cyclocross frames? I couldn't seem to find any but you guys seem to have more intimate knowledge of these products.

Thanks!
MrR


----------



## persondude27

Dry build of the FM015 - not very creative, but I'm certainly not fast enough to ride a bike with my own name on it. 

Don't have a scale, but I'll find one.

Build list:
From Hongfu:
FM015, 55cm
'ergo' handlebars, 42cm
stem, 100mm
seatpost
2x water bottle cages

From fleabay / craigslist:
Force brifters
Force rear deraileur
Rival Front (from a RBR classifieds member!)
Rival crankset 172.5 x 53/39
Force brakes
Arione saddle (also from RBR!)
Shimano 105 12-27 cassette (it's hilly around here!)
Will have either a KMC DX10 or SRAM 1070 chain, and black easton bar tape.

Total cost was exactly $1,423.49 USD, and the only thing I had was the bar tape. 

Also throwing a set of Planet X Alloy B wheels on there. Great wheels - 1650g on my scale, and sturdy so far.


----------



## MrRogers

*chinese carbon cyclocross frame??*

Just wondering if anyone has come across these frames in a cyclocross version? Seems as though some on here have good relationships with the sellers and indepth knowledge of their products.
Thanks for any assistance.
MrR


----------



## DiegoMontoya

MrRogers said:


> Just wondering if anyone has come across these frames in a cyclocross version? Seems as though some on here have good relationships with the sellers and indepth knowledge of their products.
> Thanks for any assistance.
> MrR


I bought two Trigon cross frames from Taiwan. Great frames. Very happy with them. I have one for sale now on eBay. I was going to list it here. I turned into a 16 lb. cross singlespeed. Love the bike, but got a Ridley X-night so I'm riding that more. 

Nothing but good things to say about the bike. It's labeled Token.


----------



## MrRogers

Thanks for the feedback Diego. May I ask where you purchased them from, and (if forum rules allow) what you paid for them?
Thanks very much 
MrR


----------



## dmabraham

Cool looking bike, I think i found the right one on Ebay. If for some reason it doesn't sell and you would pack up the frame and a set of wheels let me know, just cant swing the 1,100 right now.


----------



## bruneti

skygodmatt said:


> The ideal Chinese frame numbers would be the angles of the FM015 -but with the longer chain stay, seat stay and head tube length of the Fm028.


I am looking at the FM757 for this very reason. It has nearly exactly what you describe. I believe it is currently only available from gotobike.com. I have not seen it listed anywhere else yet, and I have not seen anyone post on here that has purchased one. It is available in English BB or BB30, and can also be purchased configured for Di2 routing as an option. It's also listed as available in 6 sizes from 49cm to 61cm, but I only found drawings for the sizes shown below. I would like to find out more about this frame.

https://www.gotobike.com.cn/gs_detail.asp?id=501192&nowmenuid=500006&previd=500027










I found the FM757 frame geometry posted in thread #3 of Chinese Carbon Frames: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3079292&postcount=1063


----------



## skygodmatt

Yes...I would swear I saw that FM757 frame on the new MASI line at the shop last week. 
The downtube is actually round. It's only the reflection that makes it look square. Haven't rode it. Looks comfy.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

MrRogers said:


> Thanks for the feedback Diego. May I ask where you purchased them from, and (if forum rules allow) what you paid for them?
> Thanks very much
> MrR


Samuel Li. I found him on Alibaba. Fantastic guy to deal with. He had limited stocks, but was able to get me some road and cross frames, wheels and bars from Trigon and Gigantex. 

Can't remember what I paid...I think it was something like 650 or so for frame/fork/seatpost/headset.

dm, if it doesn't sell, it'll sit in my garage for awhile. I'm not in a hurry to sell it, I just want more room in the garage.


----------



## makntracks

MX304 said:


> I had the same issue installing the lower ring. I had people telling not to sand or grind on the carbon for to avoid damage. That lead me to try an old trick I learned about installing press fit bearings into various things. I took the fork and put it in the freezer. After letting it cool and contract as much as it would I slightly heated the aluminum ring. I kept it to a little under 100 deg. to avoid damaging the carbon. Between the ring expanding slightly from the heat and the fork contracting slightly from the cold, I was able to just slip it right on.


you can just get pipe similar size and tap it on i took mine to lbs to get it on and thats all they did. pipe keeps it even.


----------



## makntracks

MrRogers said:


> Does anyone know if these manufacturers produce cyclocross frames? I couldn't seem to find any but you guys seem to have more intimate knowledge of these products.
> 
> Thanks!
> MrR


yeah they do.
http://www.e-hongfu-bikes.com/index...ath=86&zenid=cec7c5ac7a0fc6c0b55ae02d004ee671

I do all my dealing through jenny she is great to work with i bye a fair amount of there products over last year or so.
cheers
mick


----------



## makntracks

hong fu email jenny ccant go wrong.


----------



## mattieoo

anyone know if the RFM101 comes with a braze on or what size the downtube is so i can purchase a clamp on mech?


----------



## ntb1001

mattieoo said:


> anyone know if the RFM101 comes with a braze on or what size the downtube is so i can purchase a clamp on mech?



clamp on...34.9

I used a braze on derailleur with an adapter.


----------



## mattieoo

ntb1001 said:


> clamp on...34.9
> 
> I used a braze on derailleur with an adapter.


Thanks!


----------



## two9er

*bike design*

Hey there, two things... I can't find the schematics to the FM015-SPL from E-Hongfu. Can someone help? 

Alsp, how are you all designing your paint schemes and decals? Is there a program you're using or is this something that Jenny at Hongfu does for you?


----------



## carlwithac

Anybody know how long carbonzone shipping to the US usually takes?


----------



## figgskzoo

PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip


Given that this is the FM028, I assume you used the 38.35 mm dia. Tune Cappy . What did you use to shim out the seat mast to get it from 37mm dia. to 38-ish mm dia.? A couple wraps of electrical tape?


----------



## MrRogers

makntracks said:


> hong fu email jenny ccant go wrong.


?? What do you mean??

MrR


----------



## donttazmebro

I would love to find a carbon disc cross frame/fork


----------



## tuffguy1500

*Finally, a TT233 Ride Report!!11!!eleventy!!!1!*

knocked out my first ride on the recently purchased and build TT223 from gotobike, and I gotta say I was pleasantly surprised by how agile and stiff it was. All of my equipment on the bike is old hat, the only new things are brakes and chain, but the entire bike felt worlds apart from the Trek1500 I had converted to tt/tri duty. the steep headtube angle took some getting used to, and the bike felt way twitchier than anything I've previously ridden. I rode through nasty city streets, and smooth, fresh asphalt and although the asphalt experience was awesome, the city street performance was pretty damn good. The BB area feels really solid, and when I had to stand on the pedals to climb or accelerate, the bike felt like it was a step ahead of me and just wanted to go go go! I only threw down about 8-9 miles on it, but it was a varied stretch and the bike just felt awesome. 

Also, this is my first ever cf bike. I previously test rode the Fuji D6 (clearance model at my local Performance) and it was pretty damned awesome. The D6 acceleration felt quicker than the TT223, but once at speed, the TT223 was far more comfortable and just felt better. :thumbsup: 

Hope that helps anyone whose looking at one of these, or has one but hasn't yet ridden!

Enjoy!


----------



## makntracks

MrRogers said:


> ?? What do you mean??
> 
> MrR


http://www.e-hongfu-bikes.com/index...ath=86&zenid=5772126690561012981d1254bbd18a21

If you email jenny off this site she will sort you out.


----------



## persondude27

Alrighty, guys. One more question.

I have an FM015 from Jenny at Hongfu. The recessed bolt for the rear caliper won't even start to fit into the bridge of the frame. Are there different sizes of bolt? If not, how do I get this to work?

Cheers.


----------



## ColoRoadie

On my fm027 the clear coat had narrowed the hole just a tad. I used some sandpaper to narrow the lip on the bolt a little and it fit. If yours is tighter than that, you may have to remove some of the clear coat instead.


----------



## fyrefytr

*Paint and decals...Deng Fu*

Hi everyone. I'm in the process of ordering a frame from Deng Fu. Here's how the process has went for me so far... Just like many have said, Mina at Deng Fu has been excellent. I contacted her via Skype and she answers messages right away. Her English is very good so no worries about communication. I have contacted her a few times with various questions about what they have in stock, delivery times, additional parts and whatnot. She checked stock and let me know right away what they have available and every question so far has been answered promptly. In fact, for an order of a single frame I think her attention has been excellent.. For the design, I grabbed a few pictures of the frame off the internet and was able to do my own design by editing the pictures with the paint program on my computer. It's low tech and I'm no artist so it took a while to get the hang of coloring with my mouse and my workup was pretty amateur looking. I sent it over to Deng Fu and Mina had their designer work on it and two days later I had a file with my design professionally done, as well as a price for the frame and the other items I'm considering. It's two color paint with some decal striping. I'm going to think on it a bit before I pull the trigger but the process of communicating the idea was really easy. At this point, my questions have been answered and I'm pretty comfortable dealing with Mina. I'll post it all up when it's done but maybe this will help somebody out in the meantime.


----------



## hdn0380

*Gotobike WS01*

I haven't seen much on this bike, but it's very P3-ish. Does anybody have any experience with this frame? If you do, I am particularly interested to know if it can accept a HED C2 rim.


----------



## shadoweave

Anyone knows what's up with the Greatkeenbike website?


----------



## bobonker

shadoweave said:


> Anyone knows what's up with the Greatkeenbike website?


I'm on it now. I don't see a problem?

Bob


----------



## shadoweave

bobonker said:


> I'm on it now. I don't see a problem?
> 
> Bob


Okay. Just needed a cache cleansing. I kept getting redirected to my localhost ip. Thanks!


----------



## skygodmatt

civelldr said:


> Hi y'all, new to the forum, but was lured by all the sexy stealth bikes, so decided to start my own project. here's the framset I picked up on ebay, and I'll build picts and a component list. anyone familiar with this frameset?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


The geometry is perfect. It's classic Italian stage. That frame won't be stiffest,lightest, or most high tech --but the handling should be sublime. 
Let us know.


----------



## Fitzm

Which frame do you guys recommend?

I'm looking for comfort (narrow seat stays, maybe) and quality more that weight, I'm light enough. And it doesn't have to be a race geometry as I have my Cervelo S1 for that.

All recommendations welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeekster64

No matter how many of the chinese carbon fiber threads I read, I am still unsure if I can trust them


----------



## MX304

donttazmebro said:


> I would love to find a carbon disc cross frame/fork


When I got my road frame from seller "Carbonzone" on e-bay he told me they would have a disc cross frame sometime early this year. You might contact him to see if they have it ready yet.


----------



## config

Zeekster64 said:


> No matter how many of the chinese carbon fiber threads I read, I am still unsure if I can trust them


Then quit wasting your time.


----------



## boleiro

skygodmatt said:


> The geometry is perfect. It's classic Italian stage. That frame won't be stiffest,lightest, or most high tech --but the handling should be sublime.
> Let us know.



skygodmatt, so when you say "classic italian stage," are you referring to older italian geometry, long rides like stage races or...? Quickly looking at the geo on pinarellos, the head/seat angles are pretty much right on with the FM015 and several other chinese frames. and the 2011 pina dogma has a seat stay length equal to the FM015 at 406 and a longer front length of 577 compared to the 575 of the FM015. (Geometry compared between the FM015 55cm and Dogma 53cm since the headtubes were the closest). 

So unless I'm reading all this wrong (which is highly likely), the FM015 is closer to italian geo. I'm asking since I've been riding an '85 Basso Gap, with geometry comparable to what you're classifying as the classic italian stage. I really like this frame, super comfy and stable and just fun to ride. It has seat stay length of 410, front 576, seat/head angle 73/74. 

I'm still drudging up every detail I can choose which frame to get. I don't race, but I'm serious and ride lots of long rides up mountains and love a fast descent. I want performance, but still looking for some comfort since I don't need those precious extra seconds for racing.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Is there a thread here that discusses carbon bike parts (not frames). I was sure I saw a link in this particular thread but can't find it now I want it. I'm interested in finding out about Chinese handlebars, seat posts, stems etc.


----------



## berndrea

config said:


> Then quit wasting your time.


Haha. I recently got my carbon bars and stem. I'm not to sure how they should feel. But they seem to flex when I ride up hills. Is that normal?


----------



## ColoRoadie

Carbon will flex, since it's nature is to do so.....but some flex more than others. I have K-wing compacts and they certainly flex more than the alloy bars they replaced, but that flex soaks up road bumps so well that a bit of flex under power doesn't bother me. Some people hate all flex, and there is nothing wrong with that, but it likely means that carbon bars and stems are not for them. I've heard tale of noodle like bars that are far more flexy than is comfortable .... but it's all subjective unless of course they fail.


----------



## pavement_hurts

*has anyone run into this?*

 

i bought this from deng-fu about two months back. i finally finished gathering the parts i wanted and started to wrench. unfortunately i've run into this. it's not the wheel. i've verified that the problem isn't there using another frame. the right dropout appears to be twisted inwards, but i'm talking millimeters. tell me that i've overlooked something please.


----------



## bobonker

^^^

I saw that awhile back, but not sure if it was the same frame and/or company. Send the pic to them. I'm sure they'll take care of it.

Bob


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Dude, that's the new asymmetric frame from DengFu. You should count yourself lucky they didn't charge you extra.



pavement_hurts said:


> i bought this from deng-fu about two months back. i finally finished gathering the parts i wanted and started to wrench. unfortunately i've run into this. it's not the wheel. i've verified that the problem isn't there using another frame. the right dropout appears to be twisted inwards, but i'm talking millimeters. tell me that i've overlooked something please.


----------



## persondude27

There was a post a while back where someone's fork was several millimeters off - I think they sanded it down?

Either way - best of luck.


----------



## skygodmatt

pavement_hurts said:


> i bought this from deng-fu about two months back. i finally finished gathering the parts i wanted and started to wrench. unfortunately i've run into this. it's not the wheel. i've verified that the problem isn't there using another frame. the right dropout appears to be twisted inwards, but i'm talking millimeters. tell me that i've overlooked something please.


Hey, I know exactly what that is: 

The wheel is not seated in the right dropout. Mine did this EXACT thing....and I had to firmly wiggle it in while pulling on the chainstays just a bit. --Make sure the wheel axle is seated all the way up in the dropout. 

Now there is no problem taking it on and off. 

Good luck.


----------



## bevo21

Nothing to worry about. This is one of the things you have to do building your own bike. On my FM028 I grinded out the LEFT (non-chain side) dropout. The wheel travels to the right (=middle) then, problem solved. Good luck with it.


----------



## alexb618

might be a bit of resin in the dropouts

take a pic of the dropouts from each side with the wheel fitted as above and post the pics up


----------



## Guymk

Before you do any grinding do what skydogmatt said.


----------



## pavement_hurts

Thanks for the suggestions. I've built a dozen or so bikes up, but I hadn't run across this exact problem. I think I've found my culprit. I borrowed a micrometer and found that the left dropout starts to taper about 0.25" from the end. It's a little less than an tenth narrower at the end than the right dropout. It's just enough to limit travel. A little sanding or some careful dremeling and I should be good to go.


----------



## sand101

*Couple bike Drawings*

I haven't seen these drawings (and cheapcarbonframes appears to be stagnant), so I thought I'd post these here for folks. I can't decide between these two frames. If anyone has opinions on these I'm all ears.

Flyxii FR-008 (FR008):










GreatKeen RFM-106 (RFM106):


----------



## fazzman

Anyone run these bars? Is the price to good to be true? From the pictures the finish looks outstanding. Tempting. http://www.carbonroadbikebicyclecycling.com/road-bike-full-carbon-fiber-handlebars-w-17-420mm


----------



## persondude27

Fazz: They look very similar to the 'ergo' bars I bought from Hongfu. Mine are plain clearcoated carbon, 260g, and really, really nice. I paid $60 + shipping (which was covered, because I bought a bike).

They also appear to have the exact same shape as my bars - which seem to have the exact same shape as an FSA K-Force.

If the bars ARE the same, they are nice - a little flexy, but I'm a whopping 140 lbs at 5'11", so that's not an issue. The bike is having finishing touches put on it right now... so I'll have a ride report in a couple of days.


----------



## ultreia

Hello, I have a HongFu bikes carbon frame, FM001 and I have a problem mounting a FSA SL-K crankset (https://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230558468442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT )
Crankset come with:








And I have putted a black spacer as appear in this photo in the chainrings side of the crankset:








Do I need to put three spacers ? two at right side and one in left side ?
With one spacer the chain in the small chainring and in the small cassette is touching the big chainring, maybe the chainrings are in wrong possition and I need an extra spacer


----------



## fazzman

persondude27 said:


> Fazz: They look very similar to the 'ergo' bars I bought from Hongfu. Mine are plain clearcoated carbon, 260g, and really, really nice. I paid $60 + shipping (which was covered, because I bought a bike).
> 
> They also appear to have the exact same shape as my bars - which seem to have the exact same shape as an FSA K-Force.
> 
> If the bars ARE the same, they are nice - a little flexy, but I'm a whopping 140 lbs at 5'11", so that's not an issue. The bike is having finishing touches put on it right now... so I'll have a ride report in a couple of days.


Nic ethanks for the info. Im at 175. I run alu bars and they are nice and stuff. Had carbon before and they were flexy. Also do the bars have internal cable routing? The one i have the link for looks like it partial internal routing.


----------



## stevesbike

ultreia said:


> Hello, I have a HongFu bikes carbon frame, FM001 and I have a problem mounting a FSA SL-K crankset (https://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230558468442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT )
> Crankset come with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have putted a black spacer as appear in this photo in the chainrings side of the crankset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to put three spacers ? two at right side and one in left side ?
> With one spacer the chain in the small chainring and in the small cassette is touching the big chainring, maybe the chainrings are in wrong possition and I need an extra spacer


you should not use any spacers (they are for mtb frames). Make sure you are using the R side cup for the drive side and you need a wavy washer on the non-drive side (between the BB and the crank arm to take out any play). You should never have to adjust chainline this way in a geared bike.


----------



## natbla

I'm looking at the RM106 as my first purchase. If I understand the differences between these two. The FR-008 should be a more upright position, and the RM106 has a longer rake which should make it a little less twitchy on turning and descending. Is the a fair appraisal?

BTW, anyone have a ride review of the RM106 yet?


----------



## roadie01

Ouch!!! Before grinding any thing do as suggested and make sure the wheel is seated in the dropout so that the axle rests against the inner dropout surface. If your wheel still does not sit centered in the frame check the alignment of the drop outs and the frame before you grind anything. If the frame is out of alignment and you start grinding your chances of geting the manufacture to waranty the frame will be nil. 

To check frame alignment take a string, tie it to one dropout (with out the wheel) then pull it around the hed tube and back down to the opposite drop out. If the distance between the seat tube and the string is not equal on both sides your frame alignment is off. 

Next measure the bottom bracket drop from each dropout. To check the alignment make sure the bottom bracket shell is level left to right when looking down the center line of the frame. Raise the rear dropouts of the frame about 2" from your level surface, making sure the bottom bracket is still perpendicular to the level survace. Then measure the distance from the surface to each dropout, and the point where each dropout inserts into each chain stay. If they are not equal distances for both left and right sides your frame is out of alignment. 

The best advise I have if the wheel is seated properly and still not centered in the frame: TAKE IT TO A LOCAL SHOP to have the alignment checked. Call first to make sure they have the tools needed to properly check the alignment of a bare frame. This shouldn't cost you much $$. But if you know them and your frame is not properly alligned you may receive some ribbing for buying an import frame without the quality control of a known manufacture. 

Of course it could be as simple as the left dropout is thicker than the other and needs to be milled out to match the right. I still would use the bottom bracket drop measurement above to determine just how much material needed to be removed from the left drop out. Remember you can only remove the material once, if you go to far your going to have to remove some from the right dropout.

*dislaimer* I was a head mechanic at a LBS for 8 years prior to realizing it's better to ride bikes on Saturdays than to fix / sell them.


----------



## tuanmynsr

Cokex, any ride report from your RFM106? I want to order that frame too.


----------



## khsracer

I just ordered the RFM106 today.


----------



## cokex

tuanmynsr said:


> Cokex, any ride report from your RFM106? I want to order that frame too.


nope, waiting for my bars to return from China.

-b


----------



## sand101

khsracer said:


> I just ordered the RFM106 today.


What flavor did you get and what price were you quoted? I was quoted $420 for a 3k nude frame. Didn't know if that was standard or if I should dicker with them.


----------



## Eyon

Lost in the mine field that is China bike frame threads! Can someone help out here? I've read plenty of pages but out of the thousands that are here, its hard to get the info i want.

Looking for two things, and need recommendations on where to get it. First, full on racing style frame, light, stiff, ass in the air face on the ground style geometry. Integrated seat mast would be a plus as I love the look of them but not essential. Who makes the best frame and what frame to get? Been looking at Dengfu (Greatkeen) along with Carbonzone on ebay as their products look great, are they the same manufacturer (it looks it)?

Secondly, After a set of dished rims, 16H at front, 20H at the back so I can lace them to my Shimano hubs I have kicking about. Does anyone know what rim to buy/use? 58mm would be ideal as a "zipp 404 style" wheel on the cheap.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## khsracer

Sand101


> What flavor did you get and what price were you quoted? I was quoted $420 for a 3k nude frame. Didn't know if that was standard or if I should dicker with them.


I purchased the basic Mendiz painted style RFM106 for $400, headset $25, 2 extra derailleur hangers $5.00 each, Delivery to USA $80.00.

I didn't think the price was bad so I didn't try to dicker with them.


----------



## natbla

sand101 said:


> What flavor did you get and what price were you quoted? I was quoted $420 for a 3k nude frame. Didn't know if that was standard or if I should dicker with them.


I haven't pulled the trigger yet. But I have a quote in hand for a 3K frame for $350, $25 for headsets, and $80 for shipping. I'm assuming that some price variation is a result of currency fluctuations, and the rest would be related to supply and demand.


----------



## Dream Plus

Same size frames, one with a much smaller headtube.


----------



## Sweden-sport

Hi all!
My first post here. I don´t know the model of my bike but bought it from Ebay_gods.
Everything was fine but the headset is a mystery..
When i lift the bike in the handlebars i can feel the headset is loose.



I will put some pics here, should the upper bearing be +1 mm above the headtube like this?
Is it possible that my bike wants 45X36 instead of 45X45?

And yes, i have tried the search option but these carbon-threads is heavy...

Best regards Mikael


----------



## Guymk

Why did the threads become unstickied?


----------



## thefutureofamerica

Sweden-sport said:


> Hi all!
> My first post here. I don´t know the model of my bike but bought it from Ebay_gods.
> Everything was fine but the headset is a mystery..
> When i lift the bike in the handlebars i can feel the headset is loose.
> 
> I will put some pics here, should the upper bearing be +1 mm above the headtube like this?
> Is it possible that my bike wants 45X36 instead of 45X45?
> 
> And yes, i have tried the search option but these carbon-threads is heavy...
> 
> Best regards Mikael


The upper doesn't look so bad to me, but the lower doesn't look good. I don't see a crown race sitting against the fork crown. How did you set the crown race? Sorry if I'm over-explaining, but the crown race is the metal ring meant to press over the steering column and against the fork crown. It provides the surface against which the bearing sits. Also, how did you do the install? Did you snug up the headset before clamping the stem onto the steering column?


----------



## ColoRoadie

Doesn't look like the race is fully seated on the fork to me. Could be moving down a bit on every bump, which results in a loose headset that was previously tight?


----------



## alexb618

you havent put the crown race on the fork properly

and the top bearing looks to be installed ok, just try a different cap if you have one spare. the one i was supplied had the same gap, then i put a spare campy cap i had on and there was no more gap.


----------



## thefutureofamerica

ColoRoadie said:


> Doesn't look like the race is fully seated on the fork to me. Could be moving down a bit on every bump, which results in a loose headset that was previously tight?


I like this theory. How to fix it is explained elsewhere, but if it's not properly seated, either a)take it to a shop - they'll do it. My LBS charges 10 USD. b) go to your local home center - mine had a 3' section of 1.5" PVC pipe for $2.50 and a 61 cent coupling that sat on the end of it to make a perfect 1.5" crown race setter. It won't last as long as the Park version, but really it only needs to be single use for the price.


----------



## petepeterson

...or use the freezer method. It's science


----------



## doggatas

Yep as everyone else has stated the crown race is not fully seated on the fork steerer creating the large gap. Once this issue has been rectified by whatever method you need to, the headset needs to be compressed properly. A properly installed headset make the difference between the bike feeling sloppy to the bike feeling, well like a bike should.

Dust cover
Spacers if required
stem
more spacers if required to get you 2-3mm of gap over the top of the steerer
top cap and compression plug(carbon) or bolt if you have alu steerer

Tighten the bolt/compression plug until there is no play in the headset. No matter how much you torque the bolt the steering should not become stiff, if it does you need to add shims to your top bearing. go one at a time until your steering feels free and there is no play in headset. it might take a few goes at trial and error before your satisfied.

I recommend torquing until there is no play, then tighten the stem bolts. this is what keeps your stem on the steerer not the top cap.

Note: I am not a bike mech, but after much trial and error and reading i found this to be the most straight forward method. If someone else does it differently please let me know as well as i could be doing it wrong.


----------



## thefutureofamerica

petepeterson said:


> ...or use the freezer method. It's science


FWIW, the freezer method failed for me... that's why I sprang for the $3 setter at Lowe's... but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## Guymk

Eyon said:


> Lost in the mine field that is China bike frame threads! Can someone help out here? I've read plenty of pages but out of the thousands that are here, its hard to get the info i want.
> 
> Looking for two things, and need recommendations on where to get it. First, full on racing style frame, light, stiff, ass in the air face on the ground style geometry. Integrated seat mast would be a plus as I love the look of them but not essential. Who makes the best frame and what frame to get? Been looking at Dengfu (Greatkeen) along with Carbonzone on ebay as their products look great, are they the same manufacturer (it looks it)?
> 
> Secondly, After a set of dished rims, 16H at front, 20H at the back so I can lace them to my Shimano hubs I have kicking about. Does anyone know what rim to buy/use? 58mm would be ideal as a "zipp 404 style" wheel on the cheap.
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


I would get the fm015 ISP, I have the fm015 non ISP and its a great frame. Tapered head tube, huge down tube, bb30 if you want, and thin seat stays for comfort(i guess). The head tube angle is a little slack at 72.5 degrees, so its no turn on a dime crit bike, but it tracks very straight and is a great all around race bike. I have already 2 podium finishes on it.


----------



## tron

Freezer method for the crown race? I thOught that freezing contracted the metal like when you install non-integrated headsets. Freezing would seem to make it more difficult to install. I also went the PVC route after I chipped paint on my fork using an old stem. (made sense at the time)


----------



## Shuke

I would be very careful when installing a crown race with homemade tools. If it's not seated perfectly then the handling of the bike will be crappy forever. Take it to a shop, they'll do it and if they do it wrong then they're responsible.


----------



## MX304

tron said:


> Freezer method for the crown race? I thOught that freezing contracted the metal like when you install non-integrated headsets. Freezing would seem to make it more difficult to install. I also went the PVC route after I chipped paint on my fork using an old stem. (made sense at the time)


Freeze the fork itself and slightly heat the crown race.


----------



## doggatas

what if the fork has a carbon steerer


----------



## MX304

doggatas said:


> what if the fork has a carbon steerer


It still works. That's exactly how I did mine. Fork in the freezer and heated the race to about 100 deg. I didn't want to heat it to the point of hurting carbon steerer with too much heat. It slid right on first try.


----------



## doggatas

nice, thats good to know


----------



## Shuke

Sry Double post.


----------



## figgskzoo

khsracer said:


> Sand101
> 
> 
> I purchased the basic Mendiz painted style RFM106 for $400, headset $25, 2 extra derailleur hangers $5.00 each, Delivery to USA $80.00.
> 
> I didn't think the price was bad so I didn't try to dicker with them.


Nice man! - can't wait to see it!


----------



## amkesler26

*Questions on your build PBrooks*



figgskzoo said:


> Given that this is the FM028, I assume you used the 38.35 mm dia. Tune Cappy . What did you use to shim out the seat mast to get it from 37mm dia. to 38-ish mm dia.? A couple wraps of electrical tape?



Where do you buy the Tune seat post? What size was it? What chain did you use? Excellent build!!


----------



## Sweden-sport

thefutureofamerica said:


> The upper doesn't look so bad to me, but the lower doesn't look good. I don't see a crown race sitting against the fork crown. How did you set the crown race? Sorry if I'm over-explaining, but the crown race is the metal ring meant to press over the steering column and against the fork crown. It provides the surface against which the bearing sits. Also, how did you do the install? Did you snug up the headset before clamping the stem onto the steering column?


Aha well i could not get the crown race down all the way because the fork is a little bigger there, is this the fork crown?. And dont worry about overexplaining, i am Swedish and some words specific for the bike is quite hard to translate.

When i installed the headset i did snug it up and it was okey. But when i begin cycling it starts to loosen up a bit.

I am very greatful for the advice from everybody, i think i will take the bike to the LBS so they can fix it the right way.


----------



## PBrooks

The Tune cappy I got at starbike on the net. It was the 38mm one. Chain is a KMC 10spXL and thanks I like it a lot also but looking seriously at that new sram red(black) for the RD and maybe some lighter cranks and rings.


----------



## Sweden-sport

doggatas said:


> Yep as everyone else has stated the crown race is not fully seated on the fork steerer creating the large gap. Once this issue has been rectified by whatever method you need to, the headset needs to be compressed properly. A properly installed headset make the difference between the bike feeling sloppy to the bike feeling, well like a bike should.
> 
> Dust cover
> Spacers if required
> stem
> more spacers if required to get you 2-3mm of gap over the top of the steerer
> top cap and compression plug(carbon) or bolt if you have alu steerer
> 
> Tighten the bolt/compression plug until there is no play in the headset. No matter how much you torque the bolt the steering should not become stiff, if it does you need to add shims to your top bearing. go one at a time until your steering feels free and there is no play in headset. it might take a few goes at trial and error before your satisfied.
> 
> I recommend torquing until there is no play, then tighten the stem bolts. this is what keeps your stem on the steerer not the top cap.
> 
> Note: I am not a bike mech, but after much trial and error and reading i found this to be the most straight forward method. If someone else does it differently please let me know as well as i could be doing it wrong.


Ok thank you for great answer. I am just a little worried about crash the fork steerer when i will tourqe the expander. What do you think? 

Btw i did not know this about the freezer, we have snow here in Sweden so i can just put it out on the balcony. Hehe


----------



## VAMurph

thefutureofamerica said:


> FWIW, the freezer method failed for me... that's why I sprang for the $3 setter at Lowe's... but it seems like a good idea.


Yea, I went with this method and ended up returning the 3' pipe and coupling and got my money back.  Three smacks on the ground and I was in business.

VAMurph


----------



## wanabtawi

inifiniteloop said:


> Do you have some contact info on this Marco?
> Maybe a website?
> And your picture is not shown..


Sorry it took so long for me to respond....I fixed the picture link.
You can see info on Marco's work at: http://designstickers.blogspot.com/
If you email him use google translator, he does not speak english only portuguese.
I have finished the build will post some photos...


----------



## Sweden-sport

Hey guys! I think it worked. :thumbsup: I could press/smash the crown ring down the fork even more this time, and when i lifted the bike in the handlebar it´s feels perfect. (So far)...
Can´t get out and test it because it´s snowing right now.

Pic 1 is from what it looked like. Pic 2 is after i pressed the crown ring.
Well, how does it look? Should the crown ring be even lower?

Thanks everybody!! 
Ps, the fingerprints are mine, and yes i will wash the bike


----------



## wanabtawi

*Bike Built - Still waiting on red decals.*

Well I fixed my older post (the picture link has been fixed).
I have everything built up, just still waiting for the correct decals from Marco in Brazil.
I guess its Carnival week so I don't think I'll hear from him until next week.
So here are the pictures, it is my first build and I know already that my cable housings are to long...have to fix that. Oh its an FM15 from DengFu (worked with Mina, very helpful). I ordered the frame, fork, 2 cages, stem, handlebar, cap and 2 extra hangers. Total was $546 with the shipping and ebay fee. They sent it on a Monday I had it on Saturday (5 days from China to California...thats fast). I did not take pictures of the packaging, but it was excellent.
Here are the pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5512013443/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5512611500/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5512611234/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5512013705/


----------



## figgskzoo

Sweden-sport said:


> Hey guys! I think it worked. :thumbsup: I could press/smash the crown ring down the fork even more this time, and when i lifted the bike in the handlebar it´s feels perfect. (So far)...
> Can´t get out and test it because it´s snowing right now.
> 
> Pic 1 is from what it looked like. Pic 2 is after i pressed the crown ring.
> Well, how does it look? Should the crown ring be even lower?
> 
> Thanks everybody!!
> Ps, the fingerprints are mine, and yes i will wash the bike


I hate to say it, but it looks like you might have yet another milimeter to go to get that crown race all the way down to the bottom of the steer tube and flush with the fork crown.


----------



## Sweden-sport

figgskzoo said:


> I hate to say it, but it looks like you might have yet another milimeter to go to get that crown race all the way down to the bottom of the steer tube and flush with the fork crown.


Damn, will take a look at it tomorrow... I knew it was to good to be true


----------



## figgskzoo

Sweden-sport said:


> Damn, will take a look at it tomorrow... I knew it was to good to be true


Can you post another picture of the fork, removed from the head tube, to better show the position of the crown race on the steer tube?


----------



## Sweden-sport

figgskzoo said:


> Can you post another picture of the fork, removed from the head tube, to better show the position of the crown race on the steer tube?


Here you go! I did smash it down a little more.


----------



## skygodmatt

PBrooks said:


> The Tune cappy I got at starbike on the net. It was the 38mm one. Chain is a KMC 10spXL and thanks I like it a lot also but looking seriously at that new sram red(black) for the RD and maybe some lighter cranks and rings.


Hey weight weenie, 

You should replace the cable guide bolt on the BB with an aluminum water bottle bolt. -3 grams.

Also you can get a carbon front clamp for the front derailleur from ebay for $38. Saves about 10 grams. 

Go for 12 pounds even.


----------



## Shuke

Sweden-sport said:


> Here you go! I did smash it down a little more.


The bottom of the race should be perfectly flush with the top of the fork. To do this without breaking anything you need to apply a lot of perfectly distributed pressure on the race. You have a ways to go before that race is installed. 

How were you getting it on there? It the top of the race looks a bit damaged IMO.


----------



## figgskzoo

Shuke said:


> The bottom of the race should be perfectly flush with the top of the fork. To do this without breaking anything you need to apply a lot of perfectly distributed pressure on the race. You have a ways to go before that race is installed.
> 
> How were you getting it on there? It the top of the race looks a bit damaged IMO.


Yeah, still a mm or so to go. And unfortunately the crown race does look a little beat. Are there dents in the bevel around the top of the race? If so, that's not good and it should be replaced. Sorry for the bad news and the challenge you're having getting it installed but it's a must to have it right or it could be a real safety concern.


----------



## stevesbike

take it to a shop - it will take them 2 minutes to do it right.


----------



## PBrooks

skygodmatt said:


> Hey weight weenie,
> 
> Also you can get a carbon front clamp for the front derailleur from ebay for $38. Saves about 10 grams.
> 
> Go for 12 pounds even.


Sorry didn't mention it but I'm already using a Parlee front derailieur clamp, 10g with bolt. :mad2:


----------



## Bridgey

I had similar problems getting my crown race on flush. I just did some light sanding and it went on perfectly. Still tight. Be careful not to sand too much. Doesn't take much for the carbon to be sanded down.


----------



## Sweden-sport

I didn´t understand the crown ring was so important, maybe i should buy a new one, a Campagnolo type right?

Last evening i took a hammer (very careful though) and did some work. But i was very gentle with crown ring. Had a spacer upon it, well apperantly it was not a good idea.


----------



## mrbubbles

Dude, please take it to a shop. You don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Shuke

mrbubbles said:


> Dude, please take it to a shop. You don't know what you're doing.


+1, it looks like you've already damaged the steerer


----------



## Sweden-sport

Shuke said:


> +1, it looks like you've already damaged the steerer


I know, will take the fork to the LBS. But the steerer is fine, but i admit it looks damaged. Think its the camera - htc desire.


----------



## forfun

can anyone tell me who makes this frame or what the code is? i am thinking of building this one up for my wife


----------



## Jesserue

forfun said:


> can anyone tell me who makes this frame or what the code is? i am thinking of building this one up for my wife


I believe this is correct:

bicycle_999 = http://www.flyxii.com/

ebay name is carbon_bicycle and bicycle-maniac


----------



## Sweden-sport

Okey, my LBS fixed my fork today and now it´s perfect. It wasn´t damaged thank god. Greatful for all the help i got from you members. Will put some pics here later.


----------



## danny87

Hi guys it's my first post after trawling through these pages. 

I really want an FM015 Non-ISP in 3k clear coat.

I promise I have relly tried with the size calculator thing -and well I think I'm putting in the wrong 'Front Axle to Fork Crown' measurement... As its giving me a stack of 693.68mm lol and a reach of 342.52mm. 

Hence I guess I've gone drastically wrong! I'm 5''8 with an inside leg measurement of 30 inches and I currently ride a 54cm Specialized Allez which seems to fit nicely. All I want to know is what size frame is going to fit me!?!

Please help as its driving me up the wall trying to figure out what size frame I should get. I'm fearful that I'm going to end up with a frame either way too big or way too small..


----------



## Guymk

So your choices are either the 53cm fm015 or the 55cm fm015. I am 5'9" and I am on a 55cm and it fits me great but i have an inseam of 33". I am also 17 and still growing so i went with the bigger frame.For you I would suggest getting the 53cm fm015 and just run a longer stem and more seat post.


----------



## beston

danny87 said:


> I really want an FM015 Non-ISP in 3k clear coat.
> 
> Hence I guess I've gone drastically wrong! I'm 5''8 with an inside leg measurement of 30 inches and I currently ride a 54cm Specialized Allez which seems to fit nicely. All I want to know is what size frame is going to fit me!?!


To we keep things simple, how about just comparing a few dimensions:
http://cheapcarbonframes.com/2010/07/geometry-for-hongfu-fm015/
http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2009&sid=09Allez

Both the Allez (54) and the FM015 (55) share the same head tube (72.5deg) and seat tube (73.5deg) angles.

The horizontal Top-Tube length of the Allez (54) is 548mm
The horizontal TT length of the FM015 (55) is 547.8mm

Seat tube length on the Allez (54) is 500mm
Seat tube length on the FM015 (55) is 506.9mm (if I'm reading the drawing right)

Head tube length on the Allez (54) is 155mm
Head tube length on the FM015 (55) is 150mm

What does this tell me? The FM015 (55) is very similar in dimensions to your current Allez. I can't possibly see a fit difference between the two. Maybe I'm missing something? Perhaps someone else could confirm this too.


----------



## carlwithac

Anyone know what the deal is with Shenzen shipping center? I ordered my frame from carbonzone and the tracking info on EMS said it arrived there, then left, then arrived there again, then left again. There were 5 days in between the two updates. Anyone know why that is or when it should actually be leaving China for the US?


----------



## Guymk

My frame sat in chinese customs for 5 days. Don't worry about it.


----------



## carlwithac

I figured it would take a while to actually leave. I've been drooling at the stories of frames arriving to the us within a week but I know that mine will probably take much longer. I feel like $85 for shipping just isn't enough to scoot it over so quickly.


----------



## ColoRoadie

I think shipping was about that much for mine from dengfu....it was either 4 or 5 days from china to denver....two of those days being saturday and sunday. Simply Amazing.


----------



## carlwithac

ColoRoadie said:


> I think shipping was about that much for mine from dengfu....it was either 4 or 5 days from china to denver....two of those days being saturday and sunday. Simply Amazing.


That's just amazing! Did your tracking information update frequently?

It seems like most of these frames are coming from the same place, so they should take about the same time. And it seems that they have the frames in stock if they have something to ship.


----------



## ColoRoadie

As I recall it was fairly regular until it hit the US postal system....whose tracking is fairly pathetic.


----------



## shingaling

Ordered from Dengfu a week ago, Tony wont respond to my emails after I paid... anybody experience this? Not TOO concerned as Ive read reviews about lack of communication after payment.. just seems odd.


----------



## skygodmatt

shingaling said:


> Ordered from Dengfu a week ago, Tony wont respond to my emails after I paid... anybody experience this? Not TOO concerned as Ive read reviews about lack of communication after payment.. just seems odd.


Thats the way business is done with these Chinese frames. After they get your $ comunication lacks. Youll get your stuff though. They are working on larger orders. I know of a shop in my local area that are considering buying many of these frames in bulk with their graphics- after they saw my 14.5 pound fm-028 frame. The Chinese work in large orders. This 400$ for one item is small potatos.


----------



## danny87

beston said:


> To we keep things simple, how about just comparing a few dimensions:
> http://cheapcarbonframes.com/2010/07/geometry-for-hongfu-fm015/
> http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2009&sid=09Allez
> 
> Both the Allez (54) and the FM015 (55) share the same head tube (72.5deg) and seat tube (73.5deg) angles.
> 
> The horizontal Top-Tube length of the Allez (54) is 548mm
> The horizontal TT length of the FM015 (55) is 547.8mm
> 
> Seat tube length on the Allez (54) is 500mm
> Seat tube length on the FM015 (55) is 506.9mm (if I'm reading the drawing right)
> 
> Head tube length on the Allez (54) is 155mm
> Head tube length on the FM015 (55) is 150mm
> 
> What does this tell me? The FM015 (55) is very similar in dimensions to your current Allez. I can't possibly see a fit difference between the two. Maybe I'm missing something? Perhaps someone else could confirm this too.


What your saying makes sense. I think your right I overcomplicated it.
Would people agree with the above? Or is the previous post correct lol an I should go for a 53 with a bit more seatpost showing?


----------



## mattieoo

1 month from greatkeen. Money gone, no frame no contact


----------



## shingaling

mattieoo said:


> 1 month from greatkeen. Money gone, no frame no contact


greatkeenbikes or dengfu?


----------



## DiegoMontoya

I am amazed that people think that their $400 is going to buy them personal attention when buying ONE frame from China. Really.

As others have said, these manufacturers deal in bulk. You knew the deal when you bought the frame.


----------



## mattieoo

shingaling said:


> greatkeenbikes or dengfu?


 greatkeenbikes


----------



## providince

mattieoo said:


> greatkeenbikes


Hmmm, that is scary. I know that happened to a friend of mine as well and he finally just asked for his money back and got it. I want to pull the trigger on greatkeen but hesitant because of stuff like this.n Please keep us informed if you hear anything. Did you pay with Paypal and when does your protection run out?


----------



## shingaling

DiegoMontoya said:


> I am amazed that people think that their $400 is going to buy them personal attention when buying ONE frame from China. Really.
> 
> As others have said, these manufacturers deal in bulk. You knew the deal when you bought the frame.


And I am amazed that people think that it is acceptable not to get personal attention. If you decide to cater to individuals buying your frame than you should give them personal care.. even if its a simple "your frame is on the way"... takes 2 seconds.


----------



## providince

For those who have ordered from Greatkeen, is this normal and to be expected?


----------



## octapotamus

shingaling said:


> And I am amazed that people think that it is acceptable not to get personal attention. If you decide to cater to individuals buying your frame than you should give them personal care.. even if its a simple "your frame is on the way"... takes 2 seconds.


+1

I've ordered 3 frames now, and pulled out of one of those deals due to shyt communication and quoted lead time coming and going (Archteks).

I super recommend Sophia and Allyn at Gotobike, prompt and honest communication. So simple but some don't get it. Don't put up with crap, there're better distributors out there..


----------



## DiegoMontoya

shingaling said:


> And I am amazed that people think that it is acceptable not to get personal attention. If you decide to cater to individuals buying your frame than you should give them personal care.. even if its a simple "your frame is on the way"... takes 2 seconds.


LOL. Good luck with that. You didn't pay for it, so you don't get it. It's that simple. But go wait by your email anyway. 30 seconds or so to write an email multiplied by every person who orders a frame takes a lot of time. Or did you think you're the only one ordering a single frame?


----------



## shingaling

DiegoMontoya said:


> LOL. Good luck with that. You didn't pay for it, so you don't get it. It's that simple. But go wait by your email anyway. 30 seconds or so to write an email multiplied by every person who orders a frame takes a lot of time. Or did you think you're the only one ordering a single frame?


I didnt pay for it? there is a price I have to pay for customer service? 

I hope you dont run a business. Who said I thought i was the only one ordering a single frame? Like I said, if you decide to sell to individuals then you should take care of individuals.. how is that a hard concept to grasp? 

Microsoft's core business is commercial, they probably sell millions of software license at a time.. I guess they shouldnt care about their personal home computing market. 

What kind of idiot "waits" by their email?


----------



## mattieoo

a simple reply saying to wait 1 month is better than no reply at all


----------



## octapotamus

DiegoMontoya said:


> You didn't pay for it, so you don't get it. It's that simple.


They're distributors, distributing is a service, service should be expected and provided, if this is. too much for them they shouldn't cater to individuals. It's that simple.


----------



## providince

shingaling said:


> I didnt pay for it? there is a price I have to pay for customer service?
> 
> I hope you dont run a business. Who said I thought i was the only one ordering a single frame? Like I said, if you decide to sell to individuals then you should take care of individuals.. how is that a hard concept to grasp?
> 
> Microsoft's core business is commercial, they probably sell millions of software license at a time.. I guess they shouldnt care about their personal home computing market.
> 
> What kind of idiot "waits" by their email?



I think what Diego was trying to say is there is an opportunity cost to being able to buy a frame so cheap. Some of the things we pay for here in the states is that customer service experience. I think we just may have to accept that may not exist when buying such cheap chinese frames.
Diego, if I am wrong, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## shingaling

I understand what he is saying, they sell bulk.. individuals like us buying "samples" is usually put on the back burner, but then again why sell to individuals if it isnt profitable? Theyre still making money no matter how big the order size is, so long as they see a profit they should also provide a small amount of service.


----------



## providince

Obviously they don't believe they have to. That is our belief, not theirs. We can want it but doesn't mean the rest of the world operates that way.


----------



## beston

providince said:


> For those who have ordered from Greatkeen, is this normal and to be expected?


I ordered handlebars from GK. 
-Ordered on Feb 13th
-Asked for tracking # on the 18th
-Received tracking # on the 21st
-Handlebar made it to Canada on March 2nd.
-Customs took their sweet time with it and released it on the 7th. Declared value by GK was $5.
-Got it on the 8th.


----------



## providince

beston said:


> I ordered handlebars from GK.
> -Ordered on Feb 13th
> -Asked for tracking # on the 18th
> -Received tracking # on the 21st
> -Handlebar made it to Canada on March 2nd.
> -Customs took their sweet time with it and released it on the 7th. Declared value by GK was $5.
> -Got it on the 8th.


Very concerning then that he has not gotten a tracking # at least. Anyone else who ordered a dogma clone frame not get a tracking number or have this situation happen but still receive the frame?


----------



## 92gli

Just received my frame from ebay seller e_baygoods. No tracking # was given but it was 13 days to the philly area. Frame looks perfect so far. Haven't built it yet but I threw the rear wheel on and its straight.


----------



## slx01

I have got received my TT frame from China and it came with 4 bits of white plastic tube which look like they are something to do with the internal cables......what are they for??


----------



## redline76

*patience*



providince said:


> Very concerning then that he has not gotten a tracking # at least. Anyone else who ordered a dogma clone frame not get a tracking number or have this situation happen but still receive the frame?


I ordered a frame+handlebar from GK on Feb 9th- I've sent 3 emails asking about delivery times and MsHu has replied every time to me apologizing for the delay and extending it out another week. Annoying, but somewhat expected. Larger customers get priority, sorry, that's how it's done in a manufacturing economy like China.

Are you being polite or demanding? Be patient- you're getting a pretty damn good deal on a knockoff product. If you want 5 star service, buy a complete at your LBS.


----------



## petepeterson

anyone have a manufacturer that produces this frame?

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/velocite-magnus-first-look-29581


----------



## providince

redline76 said:


> I ordered a frame+handlebar from GK on Feb 9th- I've sent 3 emails asking about delivery times and MsHu has replied every time to me apologizing for the delay and extending it out another week. Annoying, but somewhat expected. Larger customers get priority, sorry, that's how it's done in a manufacturing economy like China.
> 
> Are you being polite or demanding? Be patient- you're getting a pretty damn good deal on a knockoff product. If you want 5 star service, buy a complete at your LBS.


That sounds much better. I agree, some inconvenience is to be expected at these prices. I was worried for the guy who had ordered and had no communication.

I have not ordered yet so I look forward to my anticipated wait.


----------



## zender

shingaling said:


> And I am amazed that people think that it is acceptable not to get personal attention. If you decide to cater to individuals buying your frame than you should give them personal care.. even if its a simple "your frame is on the way"... takes 2 seconds.


These vendors cater to individuals, true. But, more specifically they cater to individuals who don't put a priority on customer service or a ready-to-ride product. That is a trade-off.


----------



## octapotamus

This is true. Some of them are very good though, with great service before and after sale. If you want to put up with shyt (lies, delays, no comm) then go for it, I'd rather pay a fraction more and actually feel a little looked after. 
Fm031(015) + bits from Archteks - $505 & worst service eva - terminated after 1 month
Fm015 + bits from Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd. - $575 & friendly, prompt and honest comm. Frame should arrive next week. Will report back when it does, I think I might keel over with excitement!


----------



## octapotamus

Found out something interesting; I've ordered an FM015 from Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd., (Sophia - excellent) and an FM757 from Gotobike (Allyn Lin - also excellent), yet when I've paid for each the Paypal email address has been the same.. Both prices were identical (575). I think a few of these companies/distributors are just a 'skin', agents for a larger beast. I remember reading this somewhere else re some other companies, not sure if it was these two or not. Just an interesting tidbit.

A summary of my experience thus far:

*Yishun*, Kriss (Wheels, OEM Sram Red groupset, Bar, Stem & Cages ~$1800) Before and after sale service both excellent, attentive and honest. Shipped in two separate boxes due to wait on wheelset, only charged 1 shipping fee. Shipping from China to Australia took 2 days, I got the tracking number on the day of delivery in both cases. 10/10
*Archteks*, Henry (FM031(015) Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$505)
Before sale service excellent, quickly established price and expected lead time, 3-4 weeks. Once payment made communication dropped right off. At the end of 3 weeks I mailed asking for an update, ignored. A few days later did same, again ignored. I said to him if it was going to be another 2-4 weeks I would like my money back. Several hours later I was refunded. 4/10
*Gotobike*, Allyn Lin (FM757 Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$575)
Before and after sale service friendly and professional. Lead time not sugar-coated, was told could be up to 30 days but hopefully sooner. 10/10 so far
*Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd.* Sophia (FM015 Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$575)
Before and after sale service amazing. Was told frame in stock, ordered on thurs, (size 55, non isp, BB30, 12k clear) and to expect tracking# monday/tuesday. 10/10 so far

Hope this is of some help, or at least some interest. Will update when I receive frames and commence/complete builds.


----------



## octapotamus

dbl post, why this happen?


----------



## figgskzoo

*FM028 build*

Well y'all, here it is. About all I have left to do is put on my PBrooks-inspired Fizik 00 and my red anodized Tune Cappy - both ordered and on the way.

14.5 pounds as you see it.


----------



## khsracer

Looks good Figgs!!!


----------



## kleinboogie

Looking for a BB30 FM021 size 522 frameset. I ordered one from Dengfu back on Jan 7th and just heard yesterday that it will be another 30-45 days (I'm guessing at least the latter). Dengfu did great on my wheelsets but not so good on the frame. I'm guessing there's a big supply problem. 

Anyone got any ideas on where to get an FM021?

Thanks.


----------



## Zeekster64

I'm scared to buy a carbon frame from some random chinese manufacturer. Someone put me at ease so I can go ahead and just buy it already :S


----------



## petepeterson

hey RBR experts where do you clamp a isp frame properly? Or should you only use a workstand that clamps to fork/BB shell?


----------



## srracer

I ordered a frame, wheelset, and a bunch of other bits from Deng Fu a couple of weeks ago. The frame is getting custom paint and Mina told me 25 days just to get the frame ready, so I wasn't going to worry much about any of it until then. But my wheelset showed up today by themselves and they look great... unbelievable deal for ~$500 shipped (50mm carbon clinchers).

Can't wait to get the frame...

-Chris


----------



## Don Duende

PerformanceBike.com is selling Diamondbak Podium 5 with Shimano 105 for under $1299 with a real warranty. Tapered headtube and BB30, assembled, looks like a way better deal than any of the Chinese stuff on this thread.


----------



## alexb618

Zeekster64 said:


> I'm scared to buy a carbon frame from some random chinese manufacturer. Someone put me at ease so I can go ahead and just buy it already :S


there are about 5000+ posts that you can read on this forum to put you at ease


----------



## beston

Yep. There are definitely some good close out deals to be found. The one you pointed out is only available in a 58 though.

I have a friend that wants a new bike. I thought of suggesting a chinese frame, but then considered that he might want a known manufacturer with a reasonable warranty behind it. I ended up helping him buy a Giant TCR composite for $1650+tax at the Toronto bike show a few weeks back. When I thought about it, I'd be hard pressed to build a similar spec'd open mould chinese bike for that price... with no warranty either.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/tcr.composite/7425/44036/


----------



## amkesler26

*Awsome Ride Figgszoo*

Figgszoo,

Can you provide a complete built list of bike components and tell us what the final built weight was? If you dont mind would like to know where you purchased the parts as well.

Thanks, 

Andrew




figgskzoo said:


> Well y'all, here it is. About all I have left to do is put on my PBrooks-inspired Fizik 00 and my red anodized Tune Cappy - both ordered and on the way.
> 
> 14.5 pounds as you see it.


----------



## skygodmatt

Don Duende said:


> PerformanceBike.com is selling Diamondbak Podium 5 with Shimano 105 for under $1299 with a real warranty. Tapered headtube and BB30, assembled, looks like a way better deal than any of the Chinese stuff on this thread.



...and they are giving 10% off right now plus another 10% in team performance bucks = another 20% OFF that $1299 price.


----------



## jamman

Chinese Pinarello dogma's

has anyone bought or had experience with these frames ?

any recommendations ?

thanks

Jamman


----------



## Muztard

figgskzoo said:


> Well y'all, here it is. About all I have left to do is put on my PBrooks-inspired Fizik 00 and my red anodized Tune Cappy - both ordered and on the way.
> 
> 14.5 pounds as you see it.


:thumbsup: Nice

Is the FM028 comparable with any "name branded" i.e. Trek, Giant, Cayo frame? I'd like to see one close up before I place my order.

I'm happy about the quality and value I just want to see one in the flesh to help with my custom paint design


----------



## B16A2NR

Muztard said:


> :thumbsup: Nice
> 
> Is the FM028 comparable with any "name branded" i.e. Trek, Giant, Cayo frame? I'd like to see one close up before I place my order.
> 
> I'm happy about the quality and value I just want to see one in the flesh to help with my custom paint design


I heard the geometery or style is similar to the Madone. 


On a separate note. I ordered an FM028 and cannot fine a Tune Cappy integrated seat post cap or similar lightweight item in stock anywhere in the US. Has anybody recently sourced one availabe?


----------



## slx01

B16A2NR said:


> I heard the geometery or style is similar to the Madone.
> 
> 
> On a separate note. I ordered an FM028 and cannot fine a Tune Cappy integrated seat post cap or similar lightweight item in stock anywhere in the US. Has anybody recently sourced one availabe?


http://fairwheelbikes.com/tune-cappy-seat-mast-head-p-3347.html


----------



## PBrooks

If you can't get one through fairwheelbike, then starbike is very reputable. I mean they have the weight weenies site you can't beat that. For those interested on fairwheelbikes forum there is a section where they have all the weights from before 2006 and after 2006 for just about everything. There is also a bike weight calculator where you can add the weights of the components. Hope this helps
PBrooks


----------



## JPDynamics

Hey guys this is probably a dumb question but is the FM015 from Hongfu and Dengfu the same? I am sure they are but the pictures on their sites just look at bit different.


----------



## Spursrider

*TP-R808s*

Finally built! TP-R808S frame (UD finish), matching fork, integrated handlebar and seatpost from Shenzen Topride. Frame weight 1070g (size46). 50mm carbon clincher wheelset from Stefano. Final build weight 7.3kg with SRAM components


----------



## bruneti

octapotamus said:


> Found out something interesting; I've ordered an FM015 from Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd., (Sophia - excellent) and an FM757 from Gotobike (Allyn Lin - also excellent), yet when I've paid for each the Paypal email address has been the same.. Both prices were identical (575). I think a few of these companies/distributors are just a 'skin', agents for a larger beast. I remember reading this somewhere else re some other companies, not sure if it was these two or not. Just an interesting tidbit.
> 
> A summary of my experience thus far:
> 
> *Yishun*, Kriss (Wheels, OEM Sram Red groupset, Bar, Stem & Cages ~$1800) Before and after sale service both excellent, attentive and honest. Shipped in two separate boxes due to wait on wheelset, only charged 1 shipping fee. Shipping from China to Australia took 2 days, I got the tracking number on the day of delivery in both cases. 10/10
> *Archteks*, Henry (FM031(015) Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$505)
> Before sale service excellent, quickly established price and expected lead time, 3-4 weeks. Once payment made communication dropped right off. At the end of 3 weeks I mailed asking for an update, ignored. A few days later did same, again ignored. I said to him if it was going to be another 2-4 weeks I would like my money back. Several hours later I was refunded. 4/10
> *Gotobike*, Allyn Lin (FM757 Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$575)
> Before and after sale service friendly and professional. Lead time not sugar-coated, was told could be up to 30 days but hopefully sooner. 10/10 so far
> *Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd.* Sophia (FM015 Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$575)
> Before and after sale service amazing. Was told frame in stock, ordered on thurs, (size 55, non isp, BB30, 12k clear) and to expect tracking# monday/tuesday. 10/10 so far
> 
> Hope this is of some help, or at least some interest. Will update when I receive frames and commence/complete builds.



Thanks for posting this information. I am very interested in the FM757. It's good to see that your experience with Gotobike has been good so far. Could you give details on what you ordered (frame finish, bsa or bb30, std cables or di2)?


----------



## wevergo

jamman said:


> Chinese Pinarello dogma's
> 
> has anyone bought or had experience with these frames ?
> 
> any recommendations ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jamman


https://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/900790

Good store.
Excellent frame, good paintjob.


----------



## figgskzoo

B16A2NR said:


> I heard the geometery or style is similar to the Madone.
> 
> 
> On a separate note. I ordered an FM028 and cannot fine a Tune Cappy integrated seat post cap or similar lightweight item in stock anywhere in the US. Has anybody recently sourced one availabe?


VERY similar to the Madone. 

Fairwheel bikes doesn't have any of the 38.35mm dia Tune Cappys in stock right now (3/13/11), which is the size you'll need for the FM028. The guys there are very cool. I ordered mine from them and they expect their shipment to arrive in a few weeks. I believe starbike has them right now tho - but that's a bit of a wait too, with customs and intl shipping and all.


----------



## octapotamus

bruneti said:


> Thanks for posting this information. I am very interested in the FM757. It's good to see that your experience with Gotobike has been good so far. Could you give details on what you ordered (frame finish, bsa or bb30, std cables or di2)?


I ordered:

- 1 X FM757 Frame, BB30, Normal cable routing, Size L(560), 3K,12K or UD, Clear finish
- 1 X FK203 Fork, 3K Clear finish (Can you provide matching headset?)
- 1 X SP301 Seatpost (31.6mm) & Seatpost Clamp (if available?)
- 5 X headset Spacers. (1X20mm, 2X10mm, 2X5mm)

for $575USD shipping inclusive.

I dealt with Allyn Lin <[email protected]> and she was awesome. Even after settling payment she remains attentive and reassuring, I have no reason yet to be doubtful of the 30 days quoted. 
When I spoke to her they had size 520, normal cable-routing, BB30 in stock.


----------



## figgskzoo

amkesler26 said:


> Figgszoo,
> 
> Can you provide a complete built list of bike components and tell us what the final built weight was? If you dont mind would like to know where you purchased the parts as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


Front to back, top to bottom

Frame - FM028 - 58cm - eBay carbonzone
Bars - 40cm 'muscle' bars from e_baygoods
Tape - Bontrager 'carbon' - LBS
Computer - Specialized SpeedZone comp - LBS
Shifters - SRAM Red - eBay somewhere last year
Stem - Token TK939ACT 90mm from ProCyclingWorld
Seat - Bontrager Affinity RXL - 148mm - LBS
Seatmast head - boat anchor - came with FM028
Brakes - SRAM Force - LBS
Bottle cage - Token TK9471 - ProCyclingWorld
Wheels - Mavic Kysrium SL - LBS
Tires - Conti GP4000 - 700x23 - LBS
Front der. - SRAM Force braze-on with 30g clamp - LBS
BB - Aerozine ceramic - WheelAndSprocket - eBay
Cranks - FSA K-Light 175mm - compact 34/50 - eBay somewhere
Chain - SRAM PC-1090 - LBS
Rear der. - SRAM Red - LBS
Cassette - SRAM Red OG-1090 - 11-23 - eBay
Pedals - Time RXS - LBS

My scale is analog and not 100% accurate - my best guess is that it is somewhere right around 14.5 - 14.75#

I think that's everything. What am I missing?


----------



## Black37

*Fm757*

I along with quite a few others on this board are super excited to see an FM757 built up and to get a review. There have been many posts regarding this fram, but noone has yet to post any pics etc...

Thank you for the information. Anyone else out there rocking the 757?



octapotamus said:


> I ordered:
> 
> - 1 X FM757 Frame, BB30, Normal cable routing, Size L(560), 3K,12K or UD, Clear finish
> - 1 X FK203 Fork, 3K Clear finish (Can you provide matching headset?)
> - 1 X SP301 Seatpost (31.6mm) & Seatpost Clamp (if available?)
> - 5 X headset Spacers. (1X20mm, 2X10mm, 2X5mm)
> 
> for $575USD shipping inclusive.
> 
> I dealt with Allyn Lin <[email protected]> and she was awesome. Even after settling payment she remains attentive and reassuring, I have no reason yet to be doubtful of the 30 days quoted.
> When I spoke to her they had size 520, normal cable-routing, BB30 in stock.


----------



## ColoRoadie

Well, paint is done. Dengfu fm027. Cell pics show the cleared carbon as black but you get the general idea. I'll get better pics after the assembly is complete. Downtube graphic is paint, the rest are laser transfers...all under 3 coats of clear. 

House of kolor paints applied with hvlp and airbrush. It was my first paint job on a bike and first on anything using base/clear system. It's not perfect by any means, but turned out pretty well....whatcha think?


----------



## zender

Paint finish looks great! Grats.

That Performance deal (or any of the various carbon bikes on bikesdirect) makes perfect sense if you want a complete bike that's ready to ride. It's not worth ordering from China for that reason. The Chinese frames make more sense for those of us who have spare drivetrains, wheelsets and whatnot sitting around or want to build a bike with specific geometry, with particular components (that can also be bought used), finish/paint.


----------



## carlwithac

carbonzone frame purchased on 2/25 shipped 3/3 and just arrived at JFK today!

The funny thing is I figured my china frame wouldn't come for about a month, I bought a used QRoo CD 0.1 frame off slowtwitch on Friday, and Felt finally called me today and said they would send me a replacement frame!

I went from having zero frames to having three frames scheduled to arrive in the same week.

depending on what I decide to keep or sell once everything comes in, I might offer to sell my china TT frame to anyone who was already planning on ordering one.


----------



## hdn0380

carlwithac said:


> I might offer to sell my china TT frame to anyone who was already planning on ordering one.


Which chinese tt frame is it? got a pic/size?


----------



## B16A2NR

Has anybody mounted 50mm Hongfu or Dengfu Tubulars with bikehubstore.com $100 hubs? I'm looking to make a wheelset and need to know spoke length.


----------



## skygodmatt

B16A2NR said:


> I heard the geometery or style is similar to the Madone.


Yes. Geometry of my FM028 is the same as the Madone H2 and rides similar. 

The difference is the Madone is more refined in the steering and has a slightly plusher ride in the rear end. Probably due to the flex in their seat mast. Of course it's lighter. The FM028 is just right for me as far as comfort but it could use a tad more refining in the front. 
No whining anymore for the $ though.


----------



## Guymk

B16A2NR said:


> Has anybody mounted 50mm Hongfu or Dengfu Tubulars with bikehubstore.com $100 hubs? I'm looking to make a wheelset and need to know spoke length.


When i can get the funds together i am planning on building a set with hongfu 50mm tubular(350g/rim) and the bikhubstore.com 277g hubset. I would email brandon at bikehubstore and ask for all the hub specs, then email hongfu and ask for the erd for the 50mm tubular rim and then use a spoke calculator to figure out the spoke lengths.


----------



## Muztard

I'm hoping to order my FM028 frame this month and would like to design the paint job on my frame.

Does anyone have a frame template I can have to load into Photoshop?


----------



## carlwithac

hdn0380 said:


> Which chinese tt frame is it? got a pic/size?


It is this exact one. It actually just arrived today and seems to be in great condition! I'm not exactly sure if I want to sell it yet, but I'll keep you posted.

http://cgi.ebay.com/12KCarbon-Triat...70605480507?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b8e10a3b


----------



## thefutureofamerica

Black37 said:


> I along with quite a few others on this board are super excited to see an FM757 built up and to get a review. There have been many posts regarding this fram, but noone has yet to post any pics etc...
> 
> Thank you for the information. Anyone else out there rocking the 757?


I've raced against a guy from Memphis twice this spring who is on a white one with "PIMPIN" on the downtube and an anime character on the rear break bridge. You on here, dude?


----------



## Sweden-sport

Question: What are the odds that wrong frame ships to wrong person?  
What would you do if you got a different frame and not noticed it until 2 days...

I bought this one from E_baygoods. Don´t know if there is a price difference...


----------



## bruneti

I have some additional info to share on the FM757. I received this info today from Louice at Gotobike in response to some questions that I asked.

1. Geometry of the M(54), ML(56), and L(58) have been posted before (here). I have received CAD of the XL(61cm) that I will try to post below. They also list a 49cm and 52cm on their website.
2. Weights: Frame weight - 1050g for Medium (54cm), Fork weight - 340g
3. Carbon Fiber supplier and grade - Toray T800
4. Price for frame+fork is currently $500 USD in sample quantities. Current stock is gloss clearcoat.
5. Matte black paint is an additional $50 USD painting fee.
6. Di2 molds are not completed yet. I have sent a follow-up to see if she knows when these may be ready.
7. Di2 routing - I have also asked for more specifics on the planned Di2 wire routing. I sent a pdf to her showing the Shimano full-internal wiring spec (inside bottom bracket) using the EW-7975 internal wiring kit. I hope she can answer this question.
8. Headset - They specify the integrated FSA Orbit C-40 No.42 for this frame and sent me a pdf of that headset spec. They did not indicate that they sell the headset. I believe you have to source this on your own. 
FSA Headset Specs are:
Upper bearing = 1.125" , 45/45 ACB (angular contact bearing)
Lower bearing = 1.5", Industrial Bearing


Geometry of 61cm (XL) size:

View attachment 226019


Spec sheet for FSA Orbit C-40 No. 42 Headset


----------



## Tubby1536

Sweden-sport said:


> Question: What are the odds that wrong frame ships to wrong person?
> What would you do if you got a different frame and not noticed it until 2 days...
> 
> I bought this one from E_baygoods. Don´t know if there is a price difference...


Are you implying you ordered the bottom picture and got the top? Both appear to be the same frame model, just different sizes. Did you get the correct size you ordered?


----------



## bobonker

I got a tracking number from Victor at Great Keen Bike this morning.

Communication with him has been pretty consistent...usually takes 1-2 days to get a response, but he always responds and has been good about answering questions.

That said, anyone know what shipping company they use? He gave me the number, but didn't say which company and I figure I'll get a faster answer here.

Bob


----------



## Tubby1536

bruneti said:


> I have some additional info to share on the FM757. I received this info today from Louice at Gotobike in response to some questions that I asked.
> 
> 1. Geometry of the M(54), ML(56), and L(58) have been posted before (here). I have received CAD of the XL(61cm) that I will try to post below. They also list a 49cm and 52cm on their website.
> 2. Weights: Frame weight - 1050g for Medium (54cm), Fork weight - 340g
> 3. Carbon Fiber supplier and grade - Toray T800
> 4. Price for frame+fork is currently $500 USD in sample quantities. Current stock is gloss clearcoat.
> 5. Matte black paint is an additional $50 USD painting fee.
> 6. Di2 molds are not completed yet. I have sent a follow-up to see if she knows when these may be ready.
> 7. Di2 routing - I have also asked for more specifics on the planned Di2 wire routing. I sent a pdf to her showing the Shimano full-internal wiring spec (inside bottom bracket) using the EW-7975 internal wiring kit. I hope she can answer this question.
> 8. Headset - They specify the integrated FSA Orbit C-40 No.42 for this frame and sent me a pdf of that headset spec. They did not indicate that they sell the headset. I believe you have to source this on your own.
> FSA Headset Specs are:
> Upper bearing = 1.125" , 45/45 ACB (angular contact bearing)
> Lower bearing = 1.5", Industrial Bearing 45/45 ACB
> 
> 
> Geometry of 61cm (XL) size:
> 
> View attachment 226019


Interesting details about the bottom bearing needed. I am not sure that is accurate.The FSA "Industrial" bearing does not have a 45 degree frame interface. 

I ordered one of the Fm307 models and it states to use the same headset on the site. It shipped on Monday so I will confirm what the lower bearing actually is once I receive it.


----------



## octapotamus

bobonker said:


> That said, anyone know what shipping company they use? He gave me the number, but didn't say which company and I figure I'll get a faster answer here.
> 
> Bob


Prob EMS if your tracking number looks anything like EE123456789CN

Tracking here: http://www.ems.com.cn/english-main.jsp


----------



## bruneti

Tubby1536 said:


> Interesting details about the bottom bearing needed. I am not sure that is accurate.The FSA "Industrial" bearing does not have a 45 degree frame interface.
> 
> I ordered one of the Fm307 models and it states to use the same headset on the site. It shipped on Monday so I will confirm what the lower bearing actually is once I receive it.


After looking closer I believe you are right. I have edited my post to remove the 45/45 designation from the lower bearing. I just copied the description right from the header of the FSA spec sheet, and that's what it said but it clearly is not in the picture of the bearing or the CAD shown of the lower bearing interface with the headtube. I will convert & attach the FSA document to my previous post tomorrow to eliminate any confusion.


----------



## Sweden-sport

Tubby1536 said:


> Are you implying you ordered the bottom picture and got the top? Both appear to be the same frame model, just different sizes. Did you get the correct size you ordered?


Yes i ordered the bottom picture and got the top. Well it´s actually the correct size, 57cm, i thought i should get the frame just like it looked on the bottom pic, IMO it´s more beautyful.

So it´s not the wrong frame, are you sure about that? How can you tell?


----------



## Mumblesmiler

Sweden-sport said:


> Yes i ordered the bottom picture and got the top. Well it´s actually the correct size, 57cm, i thought i should get the frame just like it looked on the bottom pic, IMO it´s more beautyful.
> 
> So it´s not the wrong frame, are you sure about that? How can you tell?


Its the same frame its just yours is 57cm and the ebay picture is probably a 48cm one, they always look nicer in small sizes :wink5:


----------



## mattieoo

bobonker said:


> I got a tracking number from Victor at Great Keen Bike this morning.
> 
> Communication with him has been pretty consistent...usually takes 1-2 days to get a response, but he always responds and has been good about answering questions.
> 
> That said, anyone know what shipping company they use? He gave me the number, but didn't say which company and I figure I'll get a faster answer here.
> 
> Bob


What have you ordered and when did you order it? i ordered on Feb 12th and i have sent about 4 emails. The only one i got a response from was when i said i was making an order.


----------



## 92gli

Tubby1536 said:


> Are you implying you ordered the bottom picture and got the top? Both appear to be the same frame model, just different sizes. Did you get the correct size you ordered?


Sweden-sport - Definately the same frame. Yours is just a lot bigger. I'm sure they could sell you one with the short head tube but you might be a bit uncomfortable on it. :thumbsup:

I have the same frame, mine looks more like the pic because its a 51. Only one short ride so far but I'm really pleased with it. I'll post pics when the rest of my new parts come in.


----------



## henrypvasquez

here are my chinese sweethearts....


----------



## bobonker

mattieoo said:


> What have you ordered and when did you order it? i ordered on Feb 12th and i have sent about 4 emails. The only one i got a response from was when i said i was making an order.


I ordered on Feb 15th and got an RFM101 frame/fork, headset, seatpost, and bottle cages.

Who have you been emailing?

Bob


----------



## providince

bobonker said:


> I ordered on Feb 15th and got an RFM101 frame/fork, headset, seatpost, and bottle cages.
> 
> Who have you been emailing?
> 
> Bob


Did you have any special paint or a replica paint job/ I wonder if that affects shipping time.


----------



## bobonker

providince said:


> Did you have any special paint or a replica paint job/ I wonder if that affects shipping time.


Nope. No paint or anything like that. It has been a long wait, but they told me up front that because of Chinese New Year, they had a large backlog and that the wait would be 15-20 business days. I ordered on 2/15 and they shipped on 3/14, so 20 business days was about right.

Bob


----------



## providince

Excellent and who did you email at Greatkeen? You said they did give you a tracking #?


----------



## Crash_Enburn

*Re: Chinarello*



Fab4 said:


> I'm in the process of building a Chinarello single speed. It will look like the picture when it's all done.


This got me to thinking, what about non-Chinarello designs?

For a 'manufacturer': "*Chinelli*" (complete with a Chinese flag in the 'C' instead of the Italian flag)

For a model name: "*Molto Ingannevole*" ("Very Deceptive")

And, just a thought, I'd change the model name above; I certainly would not want to have 'Dogpoo' on my bike. Perhaps 'DOGMOM' or 'DOG'SMA'?

 You're welcome.


----------



## Sweden-sport

Mumblesmiler said:


> Its the same frame its just yours is 57cm and the ebay picture is probably a 48cm one, they always look nicer in small sizes :wink5:


Okay, in that case i don´t have to worry about it  Thanks


----------



## Sweden-sport

92gli said:


> Sweden-sport - Definately the same frame. Yours is just a lot bigger. I'm sure they could sell you one with the short head tube but you might be a bit uncomfortable on it. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have the same frame, mine looks more like the pic because its a 51. Only one short ride so far but I'm really pleased with it. I'll post pics when the rest of my new parts come in.


One short ride for me too, 7.5 km but it felt awsome. :thumbsup: Really good bike, can´t wait for the summer. The winter here in Sweden is driving me crazy right now..


----------



## mattieoo

bobonker said:


> I ordered on Feb 15th and got an RFM101 frame/fork, headset, seatpost, and bottle cages.
> 
> Who have you been emailing?
> 
> Bob


Emailing ms hu. But i've ordered it with dogma paint job. Cant take that long though, can it?


----------



## providince

I have emailed Ms Hu and sometimes skald replies. The response has not seemed the greates from either of them even presale. Does anyone have the email address from Victor? That seems to be yielding the best results.


----------



## ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx

Anybody know of a reliable supplier selling the RFM101 (Dogma clone) in a 58cm? The largest frame I can find is 56cm, with one supplier saying a 58cm would be along 'eventually.'

Also, I've been riding (for the past 4,500 miles) a much too big aluminum Specialized Allez in 62cm and several more knowledgeable bikers are encouraging me into a 58cm. I'm 6'2" with a 33 1/2" inseam and longish arms. Does this sound right? I think I may fall in that gray area between a 58 and 60cm. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## motoren

First post here after reading for about a month, read all about the chinarello frames as i would like to buy one. 

I have been talking with ms hu from greatkeenbike and she send me the frame geometri.

I just need alittle help on the frame size. Im gonna list my messurements.

Height: 176 Centimeters 
Sternum Notch: 143 Centimeters 
Inseam Length: 83 Centimeters 
Arm Length: 64 Centimeters these are the messures that Wrench science need

here are some from competitivecyclist.com

Gender: M
Inseam: 83 cm 
Trunk: 62 cm
Forearm: 36 cm
Arm: 64 cm
Thigh: 62 cm
Lower Leg: 56 cm
Sternal Notch: 143 cm
Total Body Height: 176 cm

As i can see when i push the numbers in, it points me to a 56frame with 100mm stem. The LBS said that they would get a size 52 with a 130 stem and last one of my friends who is a great bike rider told me to get a 54 frame with a 120 stem.

Best regards
Kent Sorensen
Denmark

Gonna upload the frame geometri prints

56 Frame









By motoren

54 frame









By motoren

52 frame









By motoren


----------



## LostCreekSooner

Great thread! Now time to buy a new bike.

What is the best way to contact Mina from DengFu and Jenny from Hongfu... they seem like very trusted people.

THANKS! I'll post pics and experience when I am done.


----------



## henrypvasquez

my chinarello breaks...its a good thing ive tried it first on the driveway...
:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## octapotamus

what were you doing when this occurred? scary shyt..


----------



## paterberg

That's really bad luck - hopefully no injuries. Did notice from the earlier photos that there were heck of a big stack of spacers above the headset, 4cm are reckoned to be the max. Would that have any impact?


----------



## henrypvasquez

octapotamus said:


> what were you doing when this occurred? scary shyt..



I was doing my first drive bout 10kmh in front of my house when i start to hear cracking noise on the fork, I stop and gave the front a bit of shoving then it breaks....


----------



## natbla

henrypvasquez said:


> I was doing my first drive bout 10kmh in front of my house when i start to hear cracking noise on the fork, I stop and gave the front a bit of shoving then it breaks....


I"m glad you weren't moving at the time - it would have been pretty bad otherwise.

Have you contacted the seller yet?


----------



## henrypvasquez

natbla said:


> I"m glad you weren't moving at the time - it would have been pretty bad otherwise.
> 
> Have you contacted the seller yet?


I dont know if it is worth contacting the seller...

yea im just so glad im not hurt or anything....

well i still have another china frame anyway.....i hope im lucky on this one....


----------



## paterberg

henrypvasquez said:


> I dont know if it is worth contacting the seller...
> 
> yea im just so glad im not hurt or anything....
> 
> well i still have another china frame anyway.....i hope im lucky on this one....


Henry can I ask you how you mounted the crown race onto the forks?


----------



## natbla

henrypvasquez said:


> I dont know if it is worth contacting the seller...
> 
> yea im just so glad im not hurt or anything....
> 
> well i still have another china frame anyway.....i hope im lucky on this one....


Was this an ebay purchase or a direct purchase from one of the standard sellers used her (Greatkeen, etc)?


----------



## Tubby1536

paterberg said:


> Henry can I ask you how you mounted the crown race onto the forks?


I am curious about this as well. Especially because it appears the damage appears to be just above where the crown race would sit. It is abviously not possible to tell from the pictures but I would think the crown race would still be attached unless it was not installed completely flush with the fork crown.

Henry, I should say that I am not trying to blame you for the damage. But it would make me feel safer riding my chinese forks if that was the case.


----------



## vladvm

henrypvasquez said:


> my chinarello breaks...its a good thing ive tried it first on the driveway...
> :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


How did you install the crown race? I remember you were having problems with installation. Did you sand the fork steerer too much? Did you force the crown race to fit? More information will be great.


----------



## skoyrtis

I own my ''kuota like'' frame a long time now, but since i just discovered the forum, i thought i should share some photos from my built too..


----------



## natbla

skoyrtis said:


> I own my ''kuota like'' frame a long time now, but since i just discovered the forum, i thought i should share some photos from my built too..


what's the weight on this bike after you finished it? It looks very nice, BTW.


----------



## inifiniteloop

What frame is this?


----------



## skoyrtis

natbla said:


> what's the weight on this bike after you finished it? It looks very nice, BTW.


thnks! it's about 8.1kg as you see it without the saddle bag..


----------



## skygodmatt

henrypvasquez said:


> my chinarello breaks...its a good thing ive tried it first on the driveway...
> :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


That's the craziest fork failure I've seen--in the driveway no doubt. 
Usually they separate at the crown juncture or above the top headset bearing.

It broke above the crown race race and lower bearing? Why is the race just laying there on the carpet? Did you make sure it was pressed on tight to the bottom of the steerer tube? 

The only thing that matter is if your okay. Did you get hurt?
Bikes are expendable. Bones are not.


----------



## MrPerkles

ColoRoadie said:


> Well, paint is done. Dengfu fm027. Cell pics show the cleared carbon as black but you get the general idea. I'll get better pics after the assembly is complete. Downtube graphic is paint, the rest are laser transfers...all under 3 coats of clear.
> 
> House of kolor paints applied with hvlp and airbrush. It was my first paint job on a bike and first on anything using base/clear system. It's not perfect by any means, but turned out pretty well....whatcha think?


awesome job,looks great


----------



## henrypvasquez

Tubby1536 said:


> I am curious about this as well. Especially because it appears the damage appears to be just above where the crown race would sit. It is abviously not possible to tell from the pictures but I would think the crown race would still be attached unless it was not installed completely flush with the fork crown.
> 
> Henry, I should say that I am not trying to blame you for the damage. But it would make me feel safer riding my chinese forks if that was the case.


well i must admit, I did a bit of sanding on the fork when installing the crown race, maybe it does affect the integrity of the fork....lesson learned...


----------



## ColoRoadie

MrPerkles said:


> awesome job,looks great


Thanks in large part to your timely advice. I really appreciate the help man. While it did not turn out as perfect as your projects, it did turn out pretty well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bridgey

I also sanded my fork to fit the crown race, but have had no issues whatsoever. I even oversanded mine a little and only the bottom part of the fork ended up tight enough to hold the crown race tightly. In saying this, I had no choice. It was too tight. Even the bikeshop didn't put it on properly the first time. Left a little gap. At least mine is flush now. I'm praying mind doesn't end up like yours. Racing tomorrow. Will be a little nervous, even though I've had it on for the last 4mths.


----------



## carliman56

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, was looking on eBay and lead me to this, amazing info here, 
has anybody ordered the NEW 2011 Aero Road frame ??? it looks beautiful... here is the link

http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=454


----------



## khsracer

carliman56 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum, was looking on eBay and lead me to this, amazing info here,
> has anybody ordered the NEW 2011 Aero Road frame ??? it looks beautiful... here is the link
> 
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=454


I like the looks of the frame, wish they had geometry listed.


----------



## Muztard

carliman56 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum, was looking on eBay and lead me to this, amazing info here,
> has anybody ordered the NEW 2011 Aero Road frame ??? it looks beautiful... here is the link
> 
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=454


Looks a little like the new Specialized McLaren Venge


----------



## bobonker

For you guys that have recently built up an RFM101 from Great Keen:

Did you use inline barrel adjusters or ones that attach to the downtube? From the pics, I can't tell which I will need.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bobonker

For you guys that have recently built up an RFM101 from Great Keen:

Did you use inline barrel adjusters or ones that attach to the downtube? From the pics, I can't tell which I will need. Some clearly have the ones on the downtube where others look like they'd need inline adjusters.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## vladvm

Bridgey said:


> I also sanded my fork to fit the crown race, but have had no issues whatsoever. I even oversanded mine a little and only the bottom part of the fork ended up tight enough to hold the crown race tightly. In saying this, I had no choice. It was too tight. Even the bikeshop didn't put it on properly the first time. Left a little gap. At least mine is flush now. I'm praying mind doesn't end up like yours. Racing tomorrow. Will be a little nervous, even though I've had it on for the last 4mths.


Henry tested his on his driveway and it failed, clearly something went wrong in the install, while yours has been built for 4 months. Goodluck with the race, let us know how the bke performed.


----------



## vladvm

henrypvasquez said:


> well i must admit, I did a bit of sanding on the fork when installing the crown race, maybe it does affect the integrity of the fork....lesson learned...


maybe take a close up where the fork steerer failed. original pictures looked blurry.


----------



## vladvm

Update: Took the bike for a ride on steep climbs yesterday. i found that the carbon handlebars were quite flexy.


----------



## vladvm

bobonker said:


> For you guys that have recently built up an RFM101 from Great Keen:
> 
> Did you use inline barrel adjusters or ones that attach to the downtube? From the pics, I can't tell which I will need. Some clearly have the ones on the downtube where others look like they'd need inline adjusters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


I use downtube barrel adjusters.


----------



## rudedog55

interesting aero bike


----------



## foofighter

check out the new "Range Rover" "designed bike"










has a lot of the design elements as some of the bikes on here. wonder if this was a mixed and matched mold desgin


----------



## Vee

Muztard said:


> Looks a little like the new Specialized McLaren Venge


Damn, you're right. They look very similar. I'd be willing to bet that this is modeled off of one of the prototypes of that new Specialized frame. Looks like Specialized may have tweaked a few areas that the china renderings do not have. Guess the geometry will be the true story teller.


----------



## stevesbike

henrypvasquez said:


> well i must admit, I did a bit of sanding on the fork when installing the crown race, maybe it does affect the integrity of the fork....lesson learned...


don't know if it contributed to the failure, but you also had a crazy amount of spacers on the steerer.


----------



## paterberg

henrypvasquez said:


> well i must admit, I did a bit of sanding on the fork when installing the crown race, maybe it does affect the integrity of the fork....lesson learned...


Guys, guys, guys - did your Mammies not tell you to never, ever, ever sand a carbon fork?! These Chinese carbon frames are great and appear to be fantastic value for money. BUT it's obvious that some lads on the forum have very little, if any, experience of building a bike up from scratch and carbon fibre is defo not the place to learn. Our friend Henry had a very lucky escape, he could easily have ended up in A&E (ER) having his noggin reconstructed.... So the message of this wee rant is simple - by all means buy your Chinese carbon frame but if you ain't got the wrenching skills get a mate or somebody else who can turn a spanner to build her up for you. You know it makes sense!


----------



## kk5551

I have seen this frame before. It's not the FM028... Which one is it?


----------



## tuanmynsr

I have ridden by my RFM101 for a month now and race it 3 times now with no issues. I didn't have to sand my fork steerer to install the crown. 
My friend who rides a 2009 Orbea Orca with Reynolds DV46 test rode my RFM with Reynolds SDV66 and said it was stiffer and more stable than his Orca.
So far the frame has been good. 



vladvm said:


> Henry tested his on his driveway and it failed, clearly something went wrong in the install, while yours has been built for 4 months. Goodluck with the race, let us know how the bke performed.


----------



## mrbubbles

tuanmynsr said:


> I have ridden by my RFM101 for a month now and race it 3 times now with no issues. I didn't have to sand my fork steerer to install the crown.
> My friend who rides a 2009 Orbea Orca with Reynolds DV46 test rode my RFM with Reynolds SDV66 and said it was stiffer and more stable than his Orca.
> So far the frame has been good.


How does it compare to your Giant and Cervelo?


----------



## indrek

It's the old (pre 2010) FM032 (with the integrated cable guides), but with some other fork and redesigned seat clamp.


----------



## fab4

paterberg said:


> Guys, guys, guys - did your Mammies not tell you to never, ever, ever sand a carbon fork?! These Chinese carbon frames are great and appear to be fantastic value for money. BUT it's obvious that some lads on the forum have very little, if any, experience of building a bike up from scratch and carbon fibre is defo not the place to learn. Our friend Henry had a very lucky escape, he could easily have ended up in A&E (ER) having his noggin reconstructed.... So the message of this wee rant is simple - by all means buy your Chinese carbon frame but if you ain't got the wrenching skills get a mate or somebody else who can turn a spanner to build her up for you. You know it makes sense!



Agree. If you don't have the building skills, take it to a shop.


----------



## figgskzoo

paterberg said:


> Guys, guys, guys - did your Mammies not tell you to never, ever, ever sand a carbon fork?! These Chinese carbon frames are great and appear to be fantastic value for money. BUT it's obvious that some lads on the forum have very little, if any, experience of building a bike up from scratch and carbon fibre is defo not the place to learn. Our friend Henry had a very lucky escape, he could easily have ended up in A&E (ER) having his noggin reconstructed.... So the message of this wee rant is simple - by all means buy your Chinese carbon frame but if you ain't got the wrenching skills get a mate or somebody else who can turn a spanner to build her up for you. You know it makes sense!


+1 - do it right or have it done right


----------



## takmanjapan

On Alibaba it was previously listed as FM-010 - lots of people are re-selling it so it must be an open mould. Brand names like - Rossetti, Velonia, Prestigio, Stren, Matrix, a local Japanese mail order place (Takizawa) to name a few. Other Alibaba vendors have it but don't refer to it as Fm-010. The only difference I can see is the seat mast cap. Earlier versions had an insertable type and now its a clampable cap.




foofighter said:


> check out the new "Range Rover" "designed bike"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has a lot of the design elements as some of the bikes on here. wonder if this was a mixed and matched mold desgin


----------



## kingozen

*gundam unicorn*

from japan


----------



## henrypvasquez

paterberg said:


> Guys, guys, guys - did your Mammies not tell you to never, ever, ever sand a carbon fork?! These Chinese carbon frames are great and appear to be fantastic value for money. BUT it's obvious that some lads on the forum have very little, if any, experience of building a bike up from scratch and carbon fibre is defo not the place to learn. Our friend Henry had a very lucky escape, he could easily have ended up in A&E (ER) having his noggin reconstructed.... So the message of this wee rant is simple - by all means buy your Chinese carbon frame but if you ain't got the wrenching skills get a mate or somebody else who can turn a spanner to build her up for you. You know it makes sense!



true indeed.....Im just so happy I was not hurt, forget bout the money....I'll make sure it wont happen to my 2nd chinarello....


----------



## ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx

My hand is twitching over the mouse to order one of these Chinarellos in 58cm, but am on the fence after seeing the busted fork pictures a couple of pages back and having looked at the link above, http://blog.livedoor.jp/gozen0721/.

Is this what one can expect in a fork? I ask because I've never owned a carbon bike nor done any work on forks. These pictures do not inspire confidence; in fact, they look horrible if not dangerous. To me (again, knowing nothing about carbon), I pretty sure I can see exactly where that fork will snap off under stress! As a Clyde I'm torn between never experiencing the supposed smoothness of a $500 China carbon frame and a $399 aluminum Ridley Compact.


----------



## Guymk

My carbon fork didn't look like that, but I didn't get a chinarello.


----------



## Vee

carliman56 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum, was looking on eBay and lead me to this, amazing info here,
> has anybody ordered the NEW 2011 Aero Road frame ??? it looks beautiful... here is the link
> 
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=454


I spoke with Jenny at HongFu about this frame. This is what she had to say:



> our 2011 new model FM039 will open size 50/52/54/56/58cm.
> the first size 56cm model will be complete in the end of this month.
> the price is : 525USD(include frame+fork+seatpost)+15USD(headset)+80USD(shipping cost)


I would love to compare this thing to the cost (unrevealed as of yet) of the Specialized Venge.


----------



## carliman56

Vee said:


> I spoke with Jenny at HongFu about this frame. This is what she had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to compare this thing to the cost (unrevealed as of yet) of the Specialized Venge.



thank you for that info, will be waiting to see the first takers.


----------



## carliman56

side by side pic of the specialized venge and the HongFu new FM039


----------



## Vee

carliman56 said:


> side by side pic of the specialized venge and the HongFu new FM039


It's kind of difficult to see all of similarities in a side by side, especially when one is a rendering. However, I think the TRUE tell tale sign that that chinese frame was, at least, a copy of the Venge (which was only announced a few days ago), is the cable routing. The Venge is claiming to use "Full Internal Routing for brake and shifter cables" and mentions one of the routes in detail. That route is the rear derailleur cable. Take a look:

Venge (note where the cables enter and exit, particularly the rear derailleur cable which is unique to the Venge):

















FM039:


----------



## fab4

ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx said:


> My hand is twitching over the mouse to order one of these Chinarellos in 58cm, but am on the fence after seeing the busted fork pictures a couple of pages back and having looked at the link above, http://blog.livedoor.jp/gozen0721/.
> 
> Is this what one can expect in a fork? I ask because I've never owned a carbon bike nor done any work on forks. These pictures do not inspire confidence; in fact, they look horrible if not dangerous. To me (again, knowing nothing about carbon), I pretty sure I can see exactly where that fork will snap off under stress! As a Clyde I'm torn between never experiencing the supposed smoothness of a $500 China carbon frame and a $399 aluminum Ridley Compact.


I have 2 RFM101 (Chinarello) bikes I bought from Greatkeen. Neither of them had fork problems. In fact they both came with split crown race making installation a breeze with no sanding or using a crown race tool.


----------



## fab4

Vee said:


> I spoke with Jenny at HongFu about this frame. This is what she had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to compare this thing to the cost (unrevealed as of yet) of the Specialized Venge.



The new Specialized Venge has some similarities to Greatkeen's RFM107 frame too.


----------



## Vee

fab4 said:


> The new Specialized Venge has some similarities to Greatkeen's RFM107 frame too.


The other two seem to have a much stiffer BB area, though.


----------



## duckm4n

I like the look of that range rover frame. Has anyone built up the oem version?


----------



## stevesbike

Vee said:


> It's kind of difficult to see all of similarities in a side by side, especially when one is a rendering. However, I think the TRUE tell tale sign that that chinese frame was, at least, a copy of the Venge (which was only announced a few days ago), is the cable routing. The Venge is claiming to use "Full Internal Routing for brake and shifter cables" and mentions one of the routes in detail. That route is the rear derailleur cable. Take a look:
> 
> Venge (note where the cables enter and exit, particularly the rear derailleur cable which is unique to the Venge):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM039:


it's pretty hard to tell just from pics whether an aero looking frame is really aero or not - lots of time trial frames are only mediocre when wind tunnel tested. The Venge is also claimed to be 950 grams - getting a frame aero and light is impressive.


----------



## MX304

ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx said:


> My hand is twitching over the mouse to order one of these Chinarellos in 58cm, but am on the fence after seeing the busted fork pictures a couple of pages back and having looked at the link above, ttp://blog.livedoor.jp/gozen0721/.
> 
> Is this what one can expect in a fork? I ask because I've never owned a carbon bike nor done any work on forks. These pictures do not inspire confidence; in fact, they look horrible if not dangerous. To me (again, knowing nothing about carbon), I pretty sure I can see exactly where that fork will snap off under stress! As a Clyde I'm torn between never experiencing the supposed smoothness of a $500 China carbon frame and a $399 aluminum Ridley Compact.


My fork did not look anything like that. If I had received something like that I would have never built it up.


----------



## fab4

*2012 New Prototype "Pinarello" Model*

Check out my new prototype "Pinarello" model straight from the factory in the Far East. Yes it's a UCI approved legal frameset.


----------



## 92gli

ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx said:


> My hand is twitching over the mouse to order one of these Chinarellos in 58cm, but am on the fence after seeing the busted fork pictures a couple of pages back and having looked at the link above, http://blog.livedoor.jp/gozen0721/.
> 
> Is this what one can expect in a fork? I ask because I've never owned a carbon bike nor done any work on forks. These pictures do not inspire confidence; in fact, they look horrible if not dangerous. To me (again, knowing nothing about carbon), I pretty sure I can see exactly where that fork will snap off under stress! As a Clyde I'm torn between never experiencing the supposed smoothness of a $500 China carbon frame and a $399 aluminum Ridley Compact.


Well, My $300 frame from ebay exhibits none of the poor finishing and construction that those pictures show. And I haven't seen anyone on here post any pics showing defects like that. I looked through all 4 editions of this thread and the only complaints about frames and forks I saw were regarding cable stops.


----------



## Ventruck

fab4 said:


> Check out my new prototype "Pinarello" model straight from the factory in the Far East. Yes it's a UCI approved legal frameset.


OMFG WIN


----------



## MX304

Ventruck said:


> OMFG WIN


That is freakin' funny as hell. Good looking frame.


----------



## vlad2010

1) Any of you guys over 200 riding this? I fluctuate between 180-210 so I'm wondering what the heavier guys are experiencing?

2) Also, any problems having a local LBS build one up? I'd rather have them build it for me.


----------



## fab4

vlad2010 said:


> 1) Any of you guys over 200 riding this? I fluctuate between 180-210 so I'm wondering what the heavier guys are experiencing?
> 
> 2) Also, any problems having a local LBS build one up? I'd rather have them build it for me.



My weight range is 198 to 208. I have a FM015 and an RFM101 bikes and both have held up well with no problems. A year and a half on the FM015 and 8 months on the RFM101. Both are fast bikes and soak up road vibrations well although you will feel the road on bigger bumps on both. The RFM101 is a better climber but the FM015 is a more stable descender. I've hit 65mph riding down on the FM015. I do my own wrenching and it's best to have your LBS to do the build if you're not confident. I don't see a reason why your LBS will have problems building you one. You're a paying customer and I'm sure they would want your business.


----------



## stig

fab4 said:


> Check out my new prototype "Pinarello" model straight from the factory in the Far East. Yes it's a UCI approved legal frameset.


Beautiful! Fat Pat can suck it!:thumbsup:


----------



## fab4

stig said:


> Beautiful! Fat Pat can suck it!:thumbsup:



I'm dedicating my built to all Chinarello haters out there. Nothing but love brothers, nothing but love!


----------



## skygodmatt

Fab4,

LMFAO. 

That's the funniest I've seen. The BS edition no doubt. 
What do the boys at the shop say?


----------



## vladvm

You can see some photos of the factory here...
http://scorpionodessa.io.ua/album406463


----------



## B16A2NR

Anybody know if the seatmast head on ISP frames is included in their frame spec weight? Specifically for the FM028 but any dengfu, hongfu, greenkeen ISP bike frame is probably the same. I presume its not but I would like to know.


----------



## skygodmatt

B16A2NR said:


> Anybody know if the seatmast head on ISP frames is included in their frame spec weight? Specifically for the FM028 but any dengfu, hongfu, greenkeen ISP bike frame is probably the same. I presume its not but I would like to know.


Nope...It's added weight of around 169 grams so most buyers are going with a Tune Cappy.


----------



## mtbboy41

Hi all from Australia! I've been following this thread with great interest but its pretty confusing with all the different names for the frames. Has anyone come across a frame with the same design as my Specialized Roubaix Pro. By this I mean with the taller head tube!
I'm after one with the taller head tube and slightly more relaxed geometry., no ISP and internal routing for brake and gear cables. Any links to specs and a supplier would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## henrypvasquez

mtbboy41 said:


> Hi all from Australia! I've been following this thread with great interest but its pretty confusing with all the different names for the frames. Has anyone come across a frame with the same design as my Specialized Roubaix Pro. By this I mean with the taller head tube!
> I'm after one with the taller head tube and slightly more relaxed geometry., no ISP and internal routing for brake and gear cables. Any links to specs and a supplier would be great.
> Thanks in advance.



which state are you? im from perth...


----------



## henrypvasquez

I've finished my second bike, ultegra 6700 components...no hussle installing the headset this time...


----------



## bmorunning

Any words on this frame? Not sure what its model after...http://www.flyxii.com/products_1.asp?menuid=308&id=500


----------



## Hennessy

bmorunning said:


> Any words on this frame? Not sure what its model after...http://www.flyxii.com/products_1.asp?menuid=308&id=500


I have ordered the same frame but with different fork this morning from them (FR-108) and was wondering too if anyone else have it. It need band derailleur mount but dont know 32 or 35mm ,so if anyone else have it please tell me


----------



## wevergo

Very nice!!I
It looks like my Trek Madone.

wevergo,
the Netherlands.


----------



## Rage_Cycling

fab4 said:


> I'm dedicating my built to all Chinarello haters out there. Nothing but love brothers, nothing but love!


That is pure Win!:thumbsup:


----------



## turbogrover

I'm waiting for an FM028 to show up soon.  
I ordered the headset along with the frameset. Is there anything else I need to get this bike rolling using my existing components? I have a new set of brake/shift cables, new bar tape, and a new 35mm band clamp for the front derailleur. Do I need to get new barrel adjusters for the shift cables? What is provided at the front of the frame for the shift cables? Are they just plain cable stops and the adjustment is only at the derailleur? I want to have everything ready, so I can build it up the same day I get it.


----------



## mtbboy41

Hi henrypvasquez I'm located in Hobart. Nice looking build!! What type of frame is that and where did you get it from?


----------



## Prostreet513

I am currently looking into getting a carbon frame. Probably a Fuji SST or I found this one on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350442688420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The price isn't bad at all but I was wondering if you guys think its a good idea to buy a frame like this from Ebay with no name. If so how has you experience been with them?


----------



## alexb618

turbogrover said:


> I'm waiting for an FM028 to show up soon.
> I ordered the headset along with the frameset. Is there anything else I need to get this bike rolling using my existing components? I have a new set of brake/shift cables, new bar tape, and a new 35mm band clamp for the front derailleur. Do I need to get new barrel adjusters for the shift cables? What is provided at the front of the frame for the shift cables? Are they just plain cable stops and the adjustment is only at the derailleur? I want to have everything ready, so I can build it up the same day I get it.


you will probably need some down tube cable stop adjusters depending on where you bought the frame from


----------



## Vee

Prostreet513 said:


> I am currently looking into getting a carbon frame. Probably a Fuji SST or I found this one on Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350442688420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The price isn't bad at all but I was wondering if you guys think its a good idea to buy a frame like this from Ebay with no name. If so how has you experience been with them?


You didn't take any time to read any of the past 4 threads on this topic or what is probably 100 thousand posts before you posted that did you?


----------



## Prostreet513

Vee said:


> You didn't take any time to read any of the past 4 threads on this topic or what is probably 100 thousand posts before you posted that did you?


I am reading this entire thread right now actually but I am not seeing anything on that specific frame or vendor at this point. Another guy asked about it but no one replied to him either. I am on mtbr.com and they have 1 thread for this mtb version and it's had rave reviews but I wanted to do my homework on here. I'm not trying to clog up the forum I just haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Vee

Prostreet513 said:


> I am reading this entire thread right now actually but I am not seeing anything on that specific frame or vendor at this point. Another guy asked about it but no one replied to him either. I am on mtbr.com and they have 1 thread for this mtb version and it's had rave reviews but I wanted to do my homework on here. I'm not trying to clog up the forum I just haven't seen anything yet.


Sorry, seemed like you were asking if we all thought it was okay to purchase a chinese no-name carbon frame.


----------



## Prostreet513

Vee said:


> Sorry, seemed like you were asking if we all thought it was okay to purchase a chinese no-name carbon frame.


No worries I wasn't offended :thumbsup:


----------



## berndrea

Newest pic of mine.


----------



## Prostreet513

berndrea said:


> Newest pic of mine.


How do you like that frame? Right now I have a Fuji Roubaix Pro and I am either going to get a frame like yours or a Fuji SST 2.0 Frame


----------



## DiegoMontoya

berndrea said:


> Newest pic of mine.


Your fork looks backwards though. Very nice otherwise.


----------



## fab4

fab4 said:


> I'm dedicating my built to all Chinarello haters out there. Nothing but love brothers, nothing but love!


Here's my Chinarello single speed built up. Just waiting for the chainring bolts to arrive.


----------



## MX304

fab4 said:


> Here's my Chinarello single speed built up. Just waiting for the chainring bolts to arrive.



What gearing are you running? Looks like your chain tension came out dead on.


----------



## persondude27

fab4 said:


> Here's my Chinarello single speed built up. Just waiting for the chainring bolts to arrive.


That is beautiful. Well built... I bet its in the low 16s.


----------



## turbogrover

alexb618 said:


> you will probably need some down tube cable stop adjusters depending on where you bought the frame from


Thanks for the response. This is a DengFu frameset I'm getting.
I haven't seen anything here about whether or not people have needed to supply their own downtube barrel adjusters, and if they did, what size is needed.


----------



## fab4

MX304 said:


> What gearing are you running? Looks like your chain tension came out dead on.


I'm using a 42t chainring and a 17t cog. I started with a16t cog but there was some chain slack so I switch to a 17t and it's spot on.


----------



## fab4

persondude27 said:


> That is beautiful. Well built... I bet its in the low 16s.


It's actually 15.15lbs according to my digital scale as pictured with no pedals.


----------



## providince

henrypvasquez said:


> I've finished my second bike, ultegra 6700 components...no hussle installing the headset this time...


It looks like the cable to the rear derailleur is too short.


----------



## vlad2010

DiegoMontoya said:


> Your fork looks backwards though. Very nice otherwise.


Thats what I thought.


----------



## alexb618

turbogrover said:


> Thanks for the response. This is a DengFu frameset I'm getting.
> I haven't seen anything here about whether or not people have needed to supply their own downtube barrel adjusters, and if they did, what size is needed.


The 2 frames I got from deng fu came without adjusters

I believe there is only one size

Ebay item 250790315524 is what you need

Or ask deng fu if they can supply them


----------



## turbogrover

alexb618 said:


> The 2 frames I got from deng fu came without adjusters
> 
> I believe there is only one size
> 
> Ebay item 250790315524 is what you need
> 
> Or ask deng fu if they can supply them


Cool! Thank you!


----------



## macming

fab4 said:


> Check out my new prototype "Pinarello" model straight from the factory in the Far East. Yes it's a UCI approved legal frameset.


LMAO I can't believe you actually went through with that idea :thumbsup: 

How is the construction quality and who did you order fro?

How long was the wait?

Cheers,

Ming


----------



## Jetwave

berndrea said:


> Newest pic of mine.


something doesnot look right with the fork.....otherwise nice bike!!


----------



## thefutureofamerica

That is so freakin' rad, dude. I'm psyched about your bike.

Edit... this is in response to the UCI approved Chinarello Dogpoo. That's so awesome.


----------



## turbogrover

Jetwave said:


> something doesnot look right with the fork.....otherwise nice bike!!


I thought the bars pointed up at a 45 degree angle looked more weird, than the forks.


----------



## octapotamus

fab4 said:


> Here's my Chinarello single speed built up. Just waiting for the chainring bolts to arrive.


This is the pinnacle of the Chinarello story so far, for me. Amazing work, superbly finished! 10/10 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crawf

fab4 said:


> Here's my Chinarello single speed built up. Just waiting for the chainring bolts to arrive.


Any chance of a pic of the rear sprocket and tensioner setup?
That must be one crazy light bike!
So tempted to build up a SS... must... resist.


----------



## skygodmatt

berndrea said:


> Newest pic of mine.
> ]


I really like the lines of your frame. Sweet. 

I hate to mention this but I feel like I should voice my opinion about the setup:

1) Aside from the fork being backwards, you're running a whole lot a spacers with a positive 10 degree stem. That's too much force and leverage on the steerer tube and could be dangerous. See if you can ride with a lower stack and keep it at a maximum of 4cm spacers ( including topcap) . If you can't --get a stem with more rise and pull a few spacers out. That will put the load closer to the bearing. 

2) Also, the bar drops are pointed to the ground so you're not going to able to stay in them on the downhills without your hands sliding off. Are you able to rotate the bars so the drops are pointed at the rear brake caliper bolt? 

3) The saddle looks very nose down. It may roll you on your goodies and also put a lot of weight on your arms. Are you okay with it?

Ride safe.


----------



## beston

skygodmatt said:


> 1) Aside from the fork being backwards, you're running a whole lot a spacers with a positive 10 degree stem. That's too much force and leverage on the steerer tube and could be dangerous. See if you can ride with a lower stack and keep it at a maximum of 4cm spacers ( including topcap) . If you can't --get a stem with more rise and pull a few spacers out. That will put the load closer to the bearing.
> Ride safe.



A lot of people have commented on the fork being backwards. But check out the 'Doogpoo' bike and you'll see that the fork is in the same orientation. The labeling of the 'Dogpoo' suggests that it is in the right orientation. ... although, It did look kind of odd to me at first too.

I can't agree more about the amount of leverage and spacers under the stem. Companies like Cervelo have had major recall issues of their Wolf SL fork because people were cracking their fork when using their bike with 8cm or more of steer tube above the head set. Be very careful!


----------



## Vee

Vee said:


> I spoke with Jenny at HongFu about this frame. This is what she had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to compare this thing to the cost (unrevealed as of yet) of the Specialized Venge.


Spoke with Jenny again and got some geometry charts to share for the FM039. She also had this to add about the FM039:


> we can do 3k/12/UD matte and gloss for you,do as your favour.
> the frame weight is about : 1000+_40g for size 50cm. each big size will be
> heavy 30-50g.


They only had 56cm geometry charts at the moment. 

https://conceyted.com/downloads/FM039-56.pdf
https://conceyted.com/downloads/FM039-56-ISP.pdf

The FM039 gemoetry seems to compare closely with the Venge, but the two are not absolutely identical, making the FM039 more likely a copy of the Venge than anything else.


----------



## fab4

macming said:


> LMAO I can't believe you actually went through with that idea :thumbsup:
> 
> How is the construction quality and who did you order fro?
> 
> How long was the wait?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ming


Construction quality of the frameset is excellent. I didn't have to do any sanding or modification to build it up aside from cutting the steerer tube. Because of the Chinese New Year it took 4 weeks from Greatkeen.


----------



## fab4

Crawf said:


> Any chance of a pic of the rear sprocket and tensioner setup?
> That must be one crazy light bike!
> So tempted to build up a SS... must... resist.


I got lucky I found the right chainring / cog combination that I didn't have to use any chain tensioner. I'm using a 42t chainring and a 17t cog.


----------



## fab4

octapotamus said:


> This is the pinnacle of the Chinarello story so far, for me. Amazing work, superbly finished! 10/10 :thumbsup:


Thanks. I built it for fun.


----------



## macming

fab4 said:


> Construction quality of the frameset is excellent. I didn't have to do any sanding or modification to build it up aside from cutting the steerer tube. Because of the Chinese New Year it took 4 weeks from Greatkeen.


Excellent! How much was it if you don't mind me asking? I'd like to put wacky logos on my frame too, thinking of a M3 logo


----------



## carliman56

Vee said:


> Spoke with Jenny again and got some geometry charts to share for the FM039. She also had this to add about the FM039:
> 
> 
> They only had 56cm geometry charts at the moment.
> 
> https://conceyted.com/downloads/FM039-56.pdf
> https://conceyted.com/downloads/FM039-56-ISP.pdf
> 
> The FM039 gemoetry seems to compare closely with the Venge, but the two are not absolutely identical, making the FM039 more likely a copy of the Venge than anything else.


nice, thanks, I wanna get this frame when it's available, it will be my first build, son I don't know if I should just take it to the shop and have them do it for me, How much would be an average for that??? thankss


----------



## berndrea

skygodmatt said:


> I really like the lines of your frame. Sweet.
> 
> I hate to mention this but I feel like I should voice my opinion about the setup:
> 
> 1) Aside from the fork being backwards, you're running a whole lot a spacers with a positive 10 degree stem. That's too much force and leverage on the steerer tube and could be dangerous. See if you can ride with a lower stack and keep it at a maximum of 4cm spacers ( including topcap) . If you can't --get a stem with more rise and pull a few spacers out. That will put the load closer to the bearing.
> 
> 2) Also, the bar drops are pointed to the ground so you're not going to able to stay in them on the downhills without your hands sliding off. Are you able to rotate the bars so the drops are pointed at the rear brake caliper bolt?
> 
> 3) The saddle looks very nose down. It may roll you on your goodies and also put a lot of weight on your arms. Are you okay with it?
> 
> Ride safe.


The fork is the correct view. lol. It's a 5 degree stem that i switch around when Im feeling in the race mode. the saddle isn't as nose down as it looks. I haven't been riding it much, the weather has been too shitty and I'm training right now for a fight coming up. Thanks for the info


----------



## d.stole

civelldr said:


> Hi y'all, new to the forum, but was lured by all the sexy stealth bikes, so decided to start my own project. here's the framset I picked up on ebay, and I'll build picts and a component list. anyone familiar with this frameset?


What model is that frame? FM-??? I would like to know, cause frame is really sweet.


----------



## Vee

carliman56 said:


> nice, thanks, I wanna get this frame when it's available, it will be my first build, son I don't know if I should just take it to the shop and have them do it for me, How much would be an average for that??? thankss


Not a clue. Anyone in here willing to divulge how much they paid their LBS to build their frame up?


----------



## B16A2NR

I've gotten quotes in the $150-250 range not including fitting. I've also gotten a quote of $80 from a local garage builder on craigslist. Before I go with a local guy I would be sure to ask tons of questions on their credibility, ability and attention to detail.


----------



## vladvm

carliman56 said:


> nice, thanks, I wanna get this frame when it's available, it will be my first build, son I don't know if I should just take it to the shop and have them do it for me, How much would be an average for that??? thankss


Was quoted $200, but did it all by myself, it is just a bike.


----------



## ntb1001

I had my LBS build it since I did not have all the tools. They charged a reasonable $100.00 plus any extras I needed like spacers, barrel adjusters..etc. The total was less than $150.00 including tax.
I have to pick up a few more tools and build the next one myself, I have completed 6 now, and growing.


----------



## weekendroadie

*Another Chinarello*

Haven't had a chance to ride this one yet.


----------



## fab4

Vee said:


> Not a clue. Anyone in here willing to divulge how much they paid their LBS to build their frame up?


Expect to pay between $80 to $150.


----------



## octapotamus

Hey gang, an update:

*Gotobike*, Allyn Lin (FM757 Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$575)
Before and after sale service friendly and professional. Lead time not sugar-coated, was told could be up to 30 days but hopefully sooner. 10/10 so far. 
*- Shipping this week I'm told*

*Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd*. Sophia (FM015 Frame, Fork, SP & bits ~$575)
Before and after sale service amazing. Was told frame in stock, ordered on thurs, (size 55, non isp, BB30, 12k clear) and to expect tracking# monday/tuesday. 10/10 so far 
*- Received yesterday. 5 bus days total  BSA BB not BB30 as ordered :yikes: . Waiting on solution, good comm so far.*

So, I was going to build up the first frame I received and save the other for when I had more bits (also hedging my bets a bit in case there was a stuff up with 1 of them). Thought it was going to be the 015 but in light of recent events, looks like we're going to see a built FM-757 sooner rather than later :biggrin5: (50mm carbon clinchers, SRAM RED), I'm actually quite happy about this despite the tear-jerking disappointment of the 'wrong BB' situation with the 015. It was the last part I unwrapped, I would've hit the roof if I hadn't already expected something wrong. 

I am now a very patient puppy and am not as anxious as I was before. It's been over 6 weeks since I started this journey, what's a week or two more.. A good communicating sales rep makes the world of difference I tells ya. 

The whole experience has been very 'zen' for me so far. It's either learn to roll with the punches and have some patience, or lose your mind worrying and trying to control shyt that is wayyy out of your hands..

Stay tuned..


----------



## rdiddy

Ordered my FM028 from Dengfu on 12 March arrived 21 March: 9 days to Melbourne, Australia, including 2 weekends.

I found the communication with Dengfu to be excellent. Quick email responses (probably helped by being in a similar timezone to Aus). The tracking number they sent me didn't seem to register on any international parcel trackers I could find, but in the end that didn't bother me given the quick delivery. I also initially thought they forgot to pack the headset, but after sending them an email they replied within 1 hour telling me that it was taped to the inside of the box (which it was!).

Total cost was $491 delivered to Australia, including 2 bottle cages and a headset.

Minor things to note (as others here have also): 
- no mounting hardware for bottle cages;
- no barrel adjusters for downtube.

I'll be building mine up with a mix of new and second hand parts: Fulcrum 5 wheelset, Veloce groupset. Total build cost around $1000. Will post finished pics.


----------



## bobonker

weekendroadie said:


> Haven't had a chance to ride this one yet.


Nice bike! Looks like the RFM101 (or something like it) with a 12K finish?

Bob


----------



## bobonker

My RFM101 (actually my Dad's) showed up today from Great Keen. It was well packed and survived the trip with no damage. There are couple of minor imperfections, but overall, the thing looks great. I'll post pics later.

I bought the headset from them as well. Did you guys use the star nut? I was under the impression that it was not ok to use a star nut inside a carbon steerer tube. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Prostreet513

I only use the compression cap in a carbon steerer tube not the star nut

So what model is this frame based off of?










I am really considering this instead of a Fuji SST. I can get this shipped for $375.00 and the Fuji for $600 and the seller said if anything happens within 8 months he would refund me or send me a replacement


----------



## khsracer

bobonker said:


> My RFM101 (actually my Dad's) showed up today from Great Keen. It was well packed and survived the trip with no damage. There are couple of minor imperfections, but overall, the thing looks great. I'll post pics later.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


How long of wait did you have and did they ever give a tracking number.
I ordered an RFM106 on 3-7-11 and have not received a tracking number.


----------



## bobonker

I ordered on 2/15 and it showed up yesterday (missed the mail man). I picked it up at the post office this morning. The wait was long because of the backlog from Chinese New Year. They said 1 month and that was a pretty accurate estimate.

Bob


----------



## bobonker

Prostreet513 said:


> I only use the compression cap in a carbon steerer tube not the star nut


I'm going to buy one of these:

http://webstore.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=estoreproduct&taxid=267&pid=424

For some reason, I thought the fork was carbon bonded to an aluminum steer. I didn't know that the steerer was carbon also. It's a nice surprise, but it'll take a little more caution IMO.

Bob


----------



## vlad2010

We seriously need a wiki for Chinese frames, there is so much useful information in these threads.


----------



## Prostreet513

bobonker said:


> I'm going to buy one of these:
> 
> http://webstore.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=estoreproduct&taxid=267&pid=424
> 
> For some reason, I thought the fork was carbon bonded to an aluminum steer. I didn't know that the steerer was carbon also. It's a nice surprise, but it'll take a little more caution IMO.
> 
> Bob


Yep that's what you need.


----------



## tuanmynsr

*star nut on carbon steerer*

I used the star nut on the carbon steerer for my RFM101 and previous bike with no problem. Only thing is it's harder to get it inside the carbon since the diameter inside carbon steerer is smaller than an aluminum one. 
Also the compression plug weighs more than the star nut, if anybody care about the weight.



bobonker said:


> My RFM101 (actually my Dad's) showed up today from Great Keen. It was well packed and survived the trip with no damage. There are couple of minor imperfections, but overall, the thing looks great. I'll post pics later.
> 
> I bought the headset from them as well. Did you guys use the star nut? I was under the impression that it was not ok to use a star nut inside a carbon steerer tube.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


----------



## beston

bobonker said:


> I'm going to buy one of these:
> 
> http://webstore.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=estoreproduct&taxid=267&pid=424
> 
> For some reason, I thought the fork was carbon bonded to an aluminum steer. I didn't know that the steerer was carbon also. It's a nice surprise, but it'll take a little more caution IMO.
> 
> Bob


I wouldn't buy that specific design. I've had good a bad luck with those. On a couple of occasions, I simply couldn't get the 'bung' to expand enough to get a good grip on the inside of the fork. As a result, the fork didn't sit tight in the headset (there was play).

This worked much better! The expander part extends all the way to the top of the fork and the sides have grooves in them that help 'hold' the inside of the fork. It comes in different colors too.










http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-SPEEDPARK-He...cling_Parts&hash=item2a0e7158fc#ht_1053wt_907


----------



## bobonker

Good info, Beston. Thanks. Unfortunately, I can't get one of those tomorrow. I'll get the FSA one at the LBS and if it doesn't work, I'll be ordering a couple of those Speed Park setups!

Bob


----------



## paterberg

tuanmynsr said:


> I used the star nut on the carbon steerer for my RFM101 and previous bike with no problem. Only thing is it's harder to get it inside the carbon since the diameter inside carbon steerer is smaller than an aluminum one.
> Also the compression plug weighs more than the star nut, if anybody care about the weight.


Any history of insanity in your family?!!!!


----------



## mattieoo

bobonker said:


> My RFM101 (actually my Dad's) showed up today from Great Keen. It was well packed and survived the trip with no damage. There are couple of minor imperfections, but overall, the thing looks great. I'll post pics later.
> 
> I bought the headset from them as well. Did you guys use the star nut? I was under the impression that it was not ok to use a star nut inside a carbon steerer tube.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


looking foreword to the pics


----------



## bobonker

*RFM101 from Great Keen*

Ok, here's the start of my RFM101 build along with some issues I've run into along the way.

First, the package. They did a good job with the packing.

















The goodies.

















The passage in the bottom bracket area for the front D cable had been sealed up. Easy enough to fix with a 3/32" drill bit. I didn't drill in very far (maybe 1/8" max) because it feels like there's a cable guide in there. You can also see that unlike some earlier Chinarellos, the cable guide is positioned properly.

















There was a decent amount of resin/CF "dust" in the bottom bracket threads. I used a pick that I sharpened to a razor point to clean out all of the threads. I used the tap (an M5 x 0.8mm) to clean up the threads for the water bottle cage mounting holes as well as the holes for the barrel adjusters. Anything threaded on this bike will get chased with a tap before installation because failure to do so is a great way to wreck the threads.

















Here's where it is now. The stem bolts are tightened finger tight (just to keep the fork from falling out) until I can get an expanding top cap like one of the ones discussed earlier. I'm using an aluminum Bontrager post for stand work since I can can't clamp the stand onto the tube as tight as I want and I also don't have to pay too much attention to how tight the seatpost clamp is (on the frame).









Bob


----------



## kylemalco

I've been reading through the forums lately and want to go for my first carbon bike. I've been looking at fm028 3k matt through dengfu the "pinarello" and bianchi would the fm015 be less twitchy 

http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/...arbon-Road-Bicycle-Frame-Bike-frame-fork.html 

Seems to be so many suppliers I would like to go through paypal but carbonzone frames on ebay are more expensive?


----------



## MX304

kylemalco said:


> I've been reading through the forums lately and want to go for my first carbon bike. I've been looking at fm028 3k matt through dengfu the "pinarello" and bianchi would the fm015 be less twitchy
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/...arbon-Road-Bicycle-Frame-Bike-frame-fork.html
> 
> Seems to be so many suppliers I would like to go through paypal but carbonzone frames on ebay are more expensive?


Send a message to Carbonzone through e-bay. He will cut you a deal to do the purchase outside of e-bay since he won't have to pay the fees. You can still pay him through pay-pal. That's what I did and I ended up getting my frame / fork for about $75 less than he had it on e-bay for.


----------



## tuanmynsr

Haven't had any problems and I don't see the problem. The bolt thru the stem cap tighten onto th star nut helps pull the fork up tight and snug and you tighten up the stem to hold it in place. 



paterberg said:


> Any history of insanity in your family?!!!!


----------



## fab4

bobonker said:


> Good info, Beston. Thanks. Unfortunately, I can't get one of those tomorrow. I'll get the FSA one at the LBS and if it doesn't work, I'll be ordering a couple of those Speed Park setups!
> 
> Bob


The FSA compressor plug will work just fine for your steere tube. I used it on two of my Chinarellos with no problem. Save a few bucks and order it from pricepoint.com.
http://bike-parts.pricepoint.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=compressor


----------



## aikendrum

*Deng Fu FM028 Bike Porn....*

Second chinese build - this time with paint and decals as per my design (Thanks Gordon for his CAD skills) , Deng Fu did an excellent job, results are better than I expected.  

Photos speak for themselves....

--> Initial CAD Design....

https://img508.imageshack.us/f/alexq3003.jpg/

--> Raw carbon + SRAM Red / White colours (No clear coat at this stage)

https://img848.imageshack.us/f/dsc03372p.jpg/

--> Finished product factory photo - paint + decals + clear coat finish.

https://img25.imageshack.us/f/sam0859v.jpg/

--> Fully built up with SRAM Force, SRAM 27AL, Ritchey Carbon

https://img163.imageshack.us/f/photo4ko.jpg/

https://img859.imageshack.us/f/photo3p.jpg/

https://img716.imageshack.us/f/photo2zu.jpg/

https://img688.imageshack.us/f/photoza.jpg/

Rode this in the Perth 60km bike hike last weekend - 1hour 21min - pipped at the post and came in second for Group A! :mad2:


----------



## fab4

bobonker said:


> Ok, here's the start of my RFM101 build along with some issues I've run into along the way.
> 
> First, the package. They did a good job with the packing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The passage in the bottom bracket area for the front D cable had been sealed up. Easy enough to fix with a 3/32" drill bit. I didn't drill in very far (maybe 1/8" max) because it feels like there's a cable guide in there. You can also see that unlike some earlier Chinarellos, the cable guide is positioned properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a decent amount of resin/CF "dust" in the bottom bracket threads. I used a pick that I sharpened to a razor point to clean out all of the threads. I used the tap (an M5 x 0.8mm) to clean up the threads for the water bottle cage mounting holes as well as the holes for the barrel adjusters. Anything threaded on this bike will get chased with a tap before installation because failure to do so is a great way to wreck the threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where it is now. The stem bolts are tightened finger tight (just to keep the fork from falling out) until I can get an expanding top cap like one of the ones discussed earlier. I'm using an aluminum Bontrager post for stand work since I can can't clamp the stand onto the tube as tight as I want and I also don't have to pay too much attention to how tight the seatpost clamp is (on the frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Nice. They really updated the design this year. My first RFM101 didn't come with internal rear brake cable routing.


----------



## fab4

aikendrum said:


> Second chinese build - this time with paint and decals as per my design (Thanks Gordon for his CAD skills) , Deng Fu did an excellent job, results are better than I expected.
> 
> Photos speak for themselves....
> 
> --> Initial CAD Design....
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/f/alexq3003.jpg/
> 
> --> Raw carbon + SRAM Red / White colours (No clear coat at this stage)
> 
> https://img848.imageshack.us/f/dsc03372p.jpg/
> 
> --> Finished product factory photo - paint + decals + clear coat finish.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/f/sam0859v.jpg/
> 
> --> Fully built up with SRAM Force, SRAM 27AL, Ritchey Carbon
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/f/photo4ko.jpg/
> 
> https://img859.imageshack.us/f/photo3p.jpg/
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/f/photo2zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/f/photoza.jpg/
> 
> Rode this in the Perth 60km bike hike last weekend - 1hour 21min - pipped at the post and came in second for Group A! :mad2:


NICE!!!


----------



## octapotamus

aikendrum said:


> Second chinese build - this time with paint and decals as per my design (Thanks Gordon for his CAD skills) , Deng Fu did an excellent job, results are better than I expected.
> 
> Photos speak for themselves....
> 
> --> Initial CAD Design....
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/f/alexq3003.jpg/
> 
> --> Raw carbon + SRAM Red / White colours (No clear coat at this stage)
> 
> https://img848.imageshack.us/f/dsc03372p.jpg/
> 
> --> Finished product factory photo - paint + decals + clear coat finish.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/f/sam0859v.jpg/
> 
> --> Fully built up with SRAM Force, SRAM 27AL, Ritchey Carbon
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/f/photo4ko.jpg/
> 
> https://img859.imageshack.us/f/photo3p.jpg/
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/f/photo2zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/f/photoza.jpg/
> 
> Rode this in the Perth 60km bike hike last weekend - 1hour 21min - pipped at the post and came in second for Group A! :mad2:



Lovely job! I really like the decals and the white on the chain stays. Have you weighed it?

Good work on the Freeway Bike Hike too, still a podium fin! :thumbsup: 

I did it in 1:41, which I feel pretty good about considering I only had my 53x15 fixie (was hoping to have my Chinese carbon up and running for it, alas), the legs didn't get a break AT ALL, great fun! The ride home on the other hand...:cryin:


----------



## macming

bobonker said:


> Bob



Hi Bob,

I'm on the verge to place an order, and am wondering if you could upload more pictures of the fork 

Thanks!

Ming


----------



## vlad2010

Where are you guys finding places to paint your bike? Or can you request them to paint it in China?


----------



## petepeterson

Hey Hong-Fu buyers,
Has anyone ordered a frame from Jenny/hong-fu in Matt 3k finish? I want to be sure they do a non-glossy finish. 

Thanks!


----------



## steinbach

petepeterson said:


> Hey Hong-Fu buyers,
> Has anyone ordered a frame from Jenny/hong-fu in Matt 3k finish? I want to be sure they do a non-glossy finish.
> 
> Thanks!


They do. really nice matt 3 k finish.


----------



## paterberg

I've had my FM015 for a while now but I can feel another Chinese carbon frame coming on! The FM015 is a super frame but not perhaps the lightest in the world at approx 1150-1200g (55cm). Off the top of heads does anyone know the lightest road frame available from the reputable dealers mentioned on our threads? Ta


----------



## octapotamus

partial dry build FM015 size 55. So close and yet, so far..


----------



## Vee

aikendrum said:


> Second chinese build - this time with paint and decals as per my design (Thanks Gordon for his CAD skills) , Deng Fu did an excellent job, results are better than I expected.
> 
> Photos speak for themselves....
> 
> --> Initial CAD Design....
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/f/alexq3003.jpg/
> 
> --> Raw carbon + SRAM Red / White colours (No clear coat at this stage)
> 
> https://img848.imageshack.us/f/dsc03372p.jpg/
> 
> --> Finished product factory photo - paint + decals + clear coat finish.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/f/sam0859v.jpg/
> 
> --> Fully built up with SRAM Force, SRAM 27AL, Ritchey Carbon
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/f/photo4ko.jpg/
> 
> https://img859.imageshack.us/f/photo3p.jpg/
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/f/photo2zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/f/photoza.jpg/
> 
> Rode this in the Perth 60km bike hike last weekend - 1hour 21min - pipped at the post and came in second for Group A! :mad2:


Very nice. Did they paint and clear over those decals or did you order them from our brazilian friend and put them on once you got the frame in?


----------



## aikendrum

I supplied the design and exact fonts to Deng Fu they painted added locally fabricated decals as per my fonts/ design then clearoated - they appear to be very thin decals as you can barely feel them under the clear coat


----------



## Vee

aikendrum said:


> I supplied the design and exact fonts to Deng Fu they painted added locally fabricated decals as per my fonts/ design then clearoated - they appear to be very thin decals as you can barely feel them under the clear coat


What did a paint job like that cost you from them?


----------



## aikendrum

Vee said:


> What did a paint job like that cost you from them?


Item	**********description	quantity	unit price(usd)	Amount(usd)
1	1xFM028 54cm 3K**Frame +Fork + Headset + Seatpost003	1	405	405
2	Seat clamp alloy- carbon	1	5	5
3	Headset spack 5/10/15/20 $5	1	5	5
4	paint red and white***3K gloss finish	1	55	55
5	screen mould cost	1	160	160
6	shipping cost**for frameset	1	85	85
7	paypal exces charge**3.7%	1	$27	$27
total	$742


----------



## thefutureofamerica

petepeterson said:


> Hey Hong-Fu buyers,
> Has anyone ordered a frame from Jenny/hong-fu in Matt 3k finish? I want to be sure they do a non-glossy finish.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I have one, and it looks gooooooooood.


----------



## philippec

Star-nutting a carbon fibre fork steerer tube is a good way to dramatically increase the odds of catastrophic failure of said tube. Don't believe that's the case? Fine, just do us all a favour and take out an organ donor card!


----------



## petepeterson

steinbach said:


> They do. really nice matt 3 k finish.


Thanks and great looking build you have there.


----------



## paterberg

philippec said:


> Star-nutting a carbon fibre fork steerer tube is a good way to dramatically increase the odds of catastrophic failure of said tube. Don't believe that's the case? Fine, just do us all a favour and take out an organ donor card!


Correctomundo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobonker

macming said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I'm on the verge to place an order, and am wondering if you could upload more pictures of the fork
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ming


Ming,

The bike is already together, so I can't post anything related to the fork steerer tube.

I do think the Great Keen headset is a good compromise between making it DIY friendly and reasonably quality.

That said, I still prefer to have a more traditional setup where the fork crown race locks firmly inside the lower headset bearing. 

I'm building this bike up for my dad. For myself, I'm thinking of maybe an FM015. 

The FM015 looks like a 5 series Madone to me (most notable are the super thin rear stays). The FM028 looks like a 4 series Madone. Is this a pretty fair comparison? 
Bob


----------



## Tubby1536

FM307 is officially in the house. I will post pictures and more details tonight or tomorrow. So far so good. Hear are some random observations. No damage, or evidence of poor quality other then the usual FD hole not lining up with the guide exactly which I half expected. Cable stops are aligned properly (note the down tube ones are not threaded to accept standard barrel adjusters). There are no clearence issues for brake caliper bolts in the frame or the fork. I have not checked wheel alignment yet, fingers crossed that there are no issues there. Gloss 3K finish is excellent. 

Frame size 56, BB30, 3K gloss weighs in at 1151g. This is with my Alu bottle bolts and the BB cable guide attached, add another 10g for the stock bottle bolts. Fork, uncut is 389g

The fork is beautiful and the crown race went on without a hitch. For the record the frame accepts the FSA 45/45 upper and 36/45 lower, part number 121-0466. 

I was not expecting it but they included a seat post clamp, which is a good thing as the frame takes a fairly non standard size clamp, 36mm. I am bummed because I had a nice 10g red clamp expecting it to be 34.9 and now I have to use the heavier one they sent. If any one knows a place to get a nice light 36mm clamp let me know. 

Service from gotobike was good. I ordered in Dec 14 and was given a lead time of 50 days as this is a new production for them. Depending on how you count the holidays and with Chinese new year in there the lead time was a good estimate. They responded quickly even after payment regarding questions I have. Highly recomended. I dealt with Cherry. Total cost frame fork $500, shipping 84 to Canada. No taxes applied to the package by customes. 

It will probably be a week or two before I build it up as I am still waiting for some odds and ends and I need to find the time to transfer the parts from my old ride without disrupting the training schedule. It is not like I could ride it anyway as we just got a dumping of snow today.

More to come later.


----------



## gpcyclist25

*Just some thoughts*

I don't know how I ended up here or how the hell I got interested in these frames - probably from looking at an eBay auction for a used Orbea Orca or something.

But I'm very intrigued, especially given the price and the quality assessments here. Just need to work out my geometry preferences and I'll probably go through with it - my current ride has a seat tube angle of 74.5, which is pretty steep and head angle of 73. I've gotten used to it, but I get the feeling that something slightly more relaxed would be better, but not certain.

As for the whole notion, my thinking over the last 24 hours has evolved this way - I was hit by a car last year, and I assume that most cyclists have this experience sooner or later. Mine was fine - old lady t-boned me at an intersection, both of us starting from a full stop, so it was injury-free for the most part, but she did broadside the bike and bounced it around a little. Between that a reading bustedcarbon.com, it occurs to me that blowing through $2500-$4000 on a carbon frame that is likely molded down the street from these is a fairly dangerous investment. I mean, crashworthiness of carbon is not exactly high, and I think its generally a matter of when a crash occurs, not if, so it sort of puts the ROI of a high-end carbon frame in question.

As for the service gripes from this thread 4.0, I don't think you can state that these frames are categorically worse than branded frames. Obviously with a $3000 frame you're paying for service, quality control at the corporate/dealer level, warranty, marketing, and some proprietary layup as well as potentially higher grades of carbon. And of course, a profit margin, which makes it worthwhile to engage in these activities in the first place. 

Like most things in capitalism, these things sort themselves out from a market standpoint - customers that don't want to pay for that service and certainty and warranty, then these factories provide a service, and frankly, customers probably shouldn't expect to have the handholding they might get from a LBS. That said, brands and LBS' need to demonstrate their value in order to retain customers who might otherwise jump to off-brands or no-brands.

Or to think of it in other terms, if, as I'm suggesting, that crashing is essentially fatal to carbon frames and not covered by warranty, then frame marketers will probably start to feel that as the customer base starts to re-evaluate the appropriateness of the material, at least at the premium prices we're talking about. At $400 a frame, the math starts to make a lot more sense, especially if all carbon frames are eventually expendable.


----------



## macming

bobonker said:


> Ming,
> 
> The bike is already together, so I can't post anything related to the fork steerer tube.
> 
> I do think the Great Keen headset is a good compromise between making it DIY friendly and reasonably quality.
> 
> That said, I still prefer to have a more traditional setup where the fork crown race locks firmly inside the lower headset bearing.
> 
> I'm building this bike up for my dad. For myself, I'm thinking of maybe an FM015.
> 
> The FM015 looks like a 5 series Madone to me (most notable are the super thin rear stays). The FM028 looks like a 4 series Madone. Is this a pretty fair comparison?
> Bob


Ahh. Thanks for getting back to me. Everything else looks top notch, and seeing how detail oriented you are, I think I'd definitely be happy with the build quality if you were happy with it.

I'm thinking of getting GreatKeen to paint mine, but label it as a Chinarello, and model "Six 14". I currently ride a Cannondal Six 13, and the Six 14 would just be a successor of my current frame 

Cheers!

Ming


----------



## scblur

*Seat mast topper for FM015*

Guys
The seat mast topper on the ISP FM015 is reported to be 36.9mm OD. 
I read one person used a Woodman 35.9 after sanding his carbon. 

Has anyone else sucessfully used or adapted a Ritchey or Woodman (cant seem to find these anywhere and I have no idea if they are economical at all) or any otther brand of mast topper?

The stock one is quite heavy and my next step will be to replace the steel bolts w/ Ti and get the weight down a hair.

Anyone familiar at all with this? I have done some searching, but I think the lack of a common term (seat post top, mast, topper etc) makes it a bit harder to find info.


----------



## PBrooks

Scblur, Please don't sand. The Woodman is out there in 38.x, it is produced by tenonten in Taiwan. I think the address is www.tenontentw.com or go to woodman website. There are other options more readily available also like: MCFK isp topper and Tune cappy both of these can be found at www.fairwheelbike.com. I you decide on the Tune you can also go to www.starbike.com. This is where I got mine from and it works like a charm. It does it's job and has not moved and only wieghs 74g vs original at 168g.


----------



## bobonker

macming said:


> Ahh. Thanks for getting back to me. Everything else looks top notch, and seeing how detail oriented you are, I think I'd definitely be happy with the build quality if you were happy with it.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting GreatKeen to paint mine, but label it as a Chinarello, and model "Six 14". I currently ride a Cannondal Six 13, and the Six 14 would just be a successor of my current frame
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ming


Ok, I had to shorten the steerer tube a bit more. I snapped some pics.

Here's the fork crown race and lower headset bearing. This is a self-centering setup vs the traditional setup where the race slips inside the lower bearing. Pros: Very easy to install. Cons: Places a premium on making sure that there is sufficient preload on the headset since the preload also keeps the fork centered.

















Fork pics:

































Specialized expanding top cap:









Explanation on why you must use an expanding plug and not a star nut. Honestly, Great Keen should NOT include that star nut in their head set kit. I noticed that Hong Fu uses an expanding plug.
https://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-514406.html

Bob


----------



## rdiddy

DengFu also includes an expander plug with the headset.


----------



## kylemalco

I am really going off the idea of an unbranded frame now, some people are suggesting communication is lacking after the sale. Well I have sent emails to dengfu hong fu speed li and carbon zone on ebay 48 hours ago and havent recieved a single reply


----------



## XR4Ti

bobonker said:


> Ok, I had to shorten the steerer tube a bit more. I snapped some pics.
> 
> Here's the fork crown race and lower headset bearing. This is a self-centering setup vs the traditional setup where the race slips inside the lower bearing. Pros: Very easy to install. Cons: Places a premium on making sure that there is sufficient preload on the headset since the preload also keeps the fork centered.


That's the compression ring for the top bearing, not the lower fork crown race.


----------



## cfred84

kylemalco said:


> I am really going off the idea of an unbranded frame now, some people are suggesting communication is lacking after the sale. Well I have sent emails to dengfu hong fu speed li and carbon zone on ebay 48 hours ago and havent recieved a single reply


Why not communicate to Mina @ Dengfubikes directly via MSN or Skype
[email protected]


----------



## beston

I've got to agree with the poster above. What you've got sitting on the fork is not the crown race (IMO). I've never seen a crown race with a slot in it. It should be a solid ring that take a bit of work to get firmly seated in place. This does look like a part of the upper assembly though.



bobonker said:


> Ok, I had to shorten the steerer tube a bit more. I snapped some pics.
> 
> Here's the fork crown race and lower headset bearing. This is a self-centering setup vs the traditional setup where the race slips inside the lower bearing. Pros: Very easy to install. Cons: Places a premium on making sure that there is sufficient preload on the headset since the preload also keeps the fork centered.


----------



## Crawf

Crown races with splits are common. It makes for easy installation.
There should be no issue with it... it doesn't seem to bother MTBers so I'd say your safe.


----------



## alexb618

that is definitely the crown race and you have installed it correctly


----------



## beston

... well, I guess I just learned something new today!


----------



## bobonker

XR4Ti said:


> That's the compression ring for the top bearing, not the lower fork crown race.


Trust me. It isn't. :wink5:

There's no way to mix the upper and lower up because the bearing sizes are different. The upper one is also split and as others have pointed out, the lower one is split for easy installation.

Bob


----------



## mst1969

I am new to the forums, and the whole reason I actually joined was because of this discussion.

I have been debating building a Carbon tri bike for some time now, I also have looked at buying a bike from a bike shop. The thing is I want a carbon bike, but I cant justify spending 2k+ to get one. That is why I have been looking at building one using an ebay (or another sites chinese) frames.

I went to the local bike shop the other day and got fitted on a couple bikes they have in stock, and was fitted on a Orbea Ora, and it fit like a glove, but I cant justify $2300 for it.

I was hoping to build a chinese bike frame for less then 1300 or so (If needed I could swap wheels from my road bike over, what about other components?)

Since I am new to this cycling for performance, I am not really sure as to the measurements, so I was wondering if anyone knew any of the chinese frames that fit close to that Orbea Ora, so the adjutstments wouldn be too much. The Ora ram size was a 54 cm.

If anyone can help me, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, how hard would it be to build the bike for under 1300 and have a good setup?


----------



## ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx

GreatKeen must be really busy. I have been trying to order an RFM101 Dogma clone for over a week, but I've found them painfully slow to respond - days for an email response and now zero response when I want to place an order. They've also ignored a couple of basic questions on clamp sizing etc. I'm a patient person and because of the language barrier have kept my emails super short and simple, but I can't even get them to send an invoice so I hand them my rapidly devaluing dollars. Too bad because their pricing is fantastic. These Chinese companies would own the whole marketplace if they could just get their website and ordering process fluid without the need to email for the most rudimentary thing.

I'm moving on to another company and probably a FM015 from Dengfu(?). Research begins all over again...gah


----------



## sand101

ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx said:


> GreatKeen must be really busy. I have been trying to order an RFM101 Dogma clone for over a week, but I've found them painfully slow to respond - days for an email response and now zero response when I want to place an order. They've also ignored a couple of basic questions on clamp sizing etc. I'm a patient person and because of the language barrier have kept my emails super short and simple, but I can't even get them to send an invoice so I hand them my rapidly devaluing dollars. Too bad because their pricing is fantastic. These Chinese companies would own the whole marketplace if they could just get their website and ordering process fluid without the need to email for the most rudimentary thing.
> 
> I'm moving on to another company and probably a FM015 from Dengfu(?). Research begins all over again...gah


No telling. I sent them an email last week that they have ignored. They removed the frame I was interested in from their site (RFM106) - no response on its current status. Pretty sure I am going to go with the RF108 from flyxii at this point - nice frame, 3k weave, and one heck of a lot cheaper than the 106. And I have consistently gotten answers within 24 hrs from them.


----------



## mountaincycle

I received my set of 88mm carbon clinchers from carbonzone Monday. fantastic communication - they replied to all of my emails. the wheels are awesome, super fast delivery... HOWEVER, I was told that they would ship my wheels within three days, well it was 18 days.. after receiving a tracking my wheel showed up in 5 days.. really cool!
here's my feedback: (Communication A++)(Wheels A++)(Shipping time A++ 5days)(Shipped out C- 18days)





bcmf said:


> Just to carry on a post from v 4.0
> I am of the belief that Carbonzone on ebay is either Mina or Jenny as I had an email conversation about a frame that they (she!) said would not be a problem where as other sellers just gave the standard reply of 'not available'
> Then after looking at the Hong-Fu site the price of the item I was requesting had gone up in price.


----------



## stevesbike

mst1969 said:


> I am new to the forums, and the whole reason I actually joined was because of this discussion.
> 
> I have been debating building a Carbon tri bike for some time now, I also have looked at buying a bike from a bike shop. The thing is I want a carbon bike, but I cant justify spending 2k+ to get one. That is why I have been looking at building one using an ebay (or another sites chinese) frames.
> 
> I went to the local bike shop the other day and got fitted on a couple bikes they have in stock, and was fitted on a Orbea Ora, and it fit like a glove, but I cant justify $2300 for it.
> 
> I was hoping to build a chinese bike frame for less then 1300 or so (If needed I could swap wheels from my road bike over, what about other components?)
> 
> Since I am new to this cycling for performance, I am not really sure as to the measurements, so I was wondering if anyone knew any of the chinese frames that fit close to that Orbea Ora, so the adjutstments wouldn be too much. The Ora ram size was a 54 cm.
> 
> If anyone can help me, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, how hard would it be to build the bike for under 1300 and have a good setup?


it's tricky sizing tri bikes based on stated frame sizes and even top tube measurements. The best measure is stack and reach - slowtwitch has a database of these measurements 
http://www.slowtwitch.com/stackreach.html Some frames are very "long and low" such as the cervelo p3. The 54 ora has a stack/reach of 52 and 409 mm, so that makes it toward the tall and short side of things (for comparison the Scott TT frames are very tall & short). The planet x exocet tri frame has a stack reach of 52 and 425 in size M. You would have to see what length stem the ora you tried had as you'd need a shorter stem on the planet x, which is available through a number of the chinese vendors 
http://www.xpa-cycling.com/products_data.php?htm=28.html&key=2 

The other frame that's popular, from deng fu, is pretty neutral in terms of stack/reach. I haven't seen stack/reach for the medium size. Maybe someone has that size and has measured it (I have the 56 - it's not bad, not sure how aero it really is, tube dimensions are OK).


----------



## yamaha__308

Hey guys,

I'm looking at buying an FM-015 from Mina at Dengfu. I wanted to get a non-ISP frame but after emails back and forth, they are out of stock for 7 weeks.
So I'm looking at the 55cm ISP frame, but I'm stuck on sizing.
I need a total seat height from BB to top of seat of ~850mm or about 815mm to the seat rails.
The 55cm frame has a seat tube length of 730mm which leaves me with 85mm.

*Does anyone know the length of the seat cap/post from Dengfu? I want to make sure that I can get enough seat post length.*

Here are my numbers if it interests:

Measurements
Inseam: 91
Trunk: 64
Forearm: 36
Arm: 67
Thigh: 64
Lower Leg: 59
Sternal Notch: 156
Total Body Height: 187

The Competitive Fit (cm)
Seat tube range c-c: 58.9 - 59.4
Seat tube range c-t: 60.8 - 61.3
Top tube length: 55.2 - 55.6 
Stem Length: 11.6 - 12.2
BB-Saddle Position: 82.2 - 84.2
Saddle-Handlebar: 54.9 - 55.5
Saddle Setback: 7.0 - 7.4


----------



## stevesbike

yamaha__308 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at buying an FM-015 from Mina at Dengfu. I wanted to get a non-ISP frame but after emails back and forth, they are out of stock for 7 weeks.
> So I'm looking at the 55cm ISP frame, but I'm stuck on sizing.
> I need a total seat height from BB to top of seat of ~850mm or about 815mm to the seat rails.
> The 55cm frame has a seat tube length of 730mm which leaves me with 85mm.
> 
> *Does anyone know the length of the seat cap/post from Dengfu? I want to make sure that I can get enough seat post length.*
> 
> Here are my numbers if it interests:
> 
> Measurements
> Inseam: 91
> Trunk: 64
> Forearm: 36
> Arm: 67
> Thigh: 64
> Lower Leg: 59
> Sternal Notch: 156
> Total Body Height: 187
> 
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> Seat tube range c-c: 58.9 - 59.4
> Seat tube range c-t: 60.8 - 61.3
> Top tube length: 55.2 - 55.6
> Stem Length: 11.6 - 12.2
> BB-Saddle Position: 82.2 - 84.2
> Saddle-Handlebar: 54.9 - 55.5
> Saddle Setback: 7.0 - 7.4


are you sure of the inseam measurement? It would mean you're extremely long-legged and short torso. Taylor Phinney, by comparison, is 6'4 and has a bb-top of saddle measurement of 818mm. I'm about your height and have a bb-saddle height of 800mm. I ride a 58-59, Phinney rides a 62. If they are accurate, getting on a 55 is going to mean you'll need an extremely long seatpost (I'd be surprised in an isp would fit but you should get them to confirm the max height measurement). You may also want to consider that the saddle setback sounds conservative (likely a kops estimate). My setback is 9.3cm. That will move you back further, meaning you'd need a short stem to fit.


----------



## mst1969

I went to competitve cyclist website and put my measurements in, this is what their calculator said:
Top Tube Range 53.8 - 55.8 
Stem Length Range 8.0 - 10.0 
Saddle-Bottom Bracket Position 73.2 
Saddle-Pedal Position 90.4 
Saddle-Ground Position 98.2 
Cranklength 172.5 
Aero Bar Size M 
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Minimal 4.8 
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Moderate 9.9 
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Intense 12.1 
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Maximal 15.8 
Pad-Ground Position Minimal 93.4 
Pad-Ground Position Moderate 88.3 
Pad-Ground Position Intense 86.1 
Pad-Ground Position Maximal 82.4 


Now I have a basic idea of what this stuff means, but no idea how to translate this into one of the chinese carbon frames? Would any of thos retailers be willing to tell me which frame they offer would best allow me to get those ranges?

Or does anyone here have a suggestion?


----------



## bobonker

*Finished*

All done. 

I couldn't find a rivet nut long enough for the front fork, so I made a longer one using two shorter ones and a small stud (and loctite red on the stud.

















17 lb 6 oz.









It could be in the 16's without much work (lighter saddle, different cassette, etc).

Bob


----------



## yamaha__308

stevesbike said:


> are you sure of the inseam measurement? It would mean you're extremely long-legged and short torso. Taylor Phinney, by comparison, is 6'4 and has a bb-top of saddle measurement of 818mm. I'm about your height and have a bb-saddle height of 800mm. I ride a 58-59, Phinney rides a 62. If they are accurate, getting on a 55 is going to mean you'll need an extremely long seatpost (I'd be surprised in an isp would fit but you should get them to confirm the max height measurement). You may also want to consider that the saddle setback sounds conservative (likely a kops estimate). My setback is 9.3cm. That will move you back further, meaning you'd need a short stem to fit.


Thanks for the reply and insight Steve. 
I'm sure of the inseam and the BB - saddle height was measured from my current steel frame. (63cm ST C2C, 57cm TT, 100m stem) (I am too stretched out on this)

I was more inclined to go for the 55cm frame due to the TT of the 58cm being the same as my current frame. I'm not sure how it translates between the different styles of both frames. I will measure the stack and reach on the steelie and go from there I think.

Is there a disadvantage of running a 55cm with a huge seat post? I'll have to move the seat more forward?


----------



## bobonker

yamaha__308 said:


> Is there a disadvantage of running a 55cm with a huge seat post? I'll have to move the seat more forward?


One of the main disadvantages is the saddle to bar drop. Unless you are 1) flexible and 2) a fan of riding that way, the bars will end up much lower than the saddle. 

You can counteract this by putting spacers under the stem, but with a carbon fork steerer, you can't put much more than about 35-40mm worth. I try to keep it under 30.

You can also run a high rise stem (like a +17), but that may not be "enough". 

Bob


----------



## MountainGoat92

Ive been following this thread off and on.... for the most part it seems like everyone talks about thier new bikes and post pics but i want to here about the reviews on the new bikes!!!!!!


----------



## ultraman6970

That's not the crownrace,, the one u have in there is the one that holds the headset together and goes in the upper part of the headset under the upper cup or whatever the name is... people still dont get it and would not surprise me that the manufacturer still cant figure it out either and is sending any junk or incomplete headsets to these poor Christians that looks like is the 1st time put a bike together.. 

Advice, buy a caliper and get the proper headset.

Good luck 



bobonker said:


> Ok, I had to shorten the steerer tube a bit more. I snapped some pics.
> 
> Here's the fork crown race and lower headset bearing. This is a self-centering setup vs the traditional setup where the race slips inside the lower bearing. Pros: Very easy to install. Cons: Places a premium on making sure that there is sufficient preload on the headset since the preload also keeps the fork centered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fork pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specialized expanding top cap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explanation on why you must use an expanding plug and not a star nut. Honestly, Great Keen should NOT include that star nut in their head set kit. I noticed that Hong Fu uses an expanding plug.
> https://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-514406.html
> 
> Bob


----------



## yamaha__308

bobonker said:


> One of the main disadvantages is the saddle to bar drop. Unless you are 1) flexible and 2) a fan of riding that way, the bars will end up much lower than the saddle.
> 
> You can counteract this by putting spacers under the stem, but with a carbon fork steerer, you can't put much more than about 35-40mm worth. I try to keep it under 30.
> 
> You can also run a high rise stem (like a +17), but that may not be "enough".
> 
> Bob


Cheers Bob, I'm not too concerned with saddle to bar drop. It'll be a race bike. I'm currently at about 150mm drop on the steelie.


----------



## stevesbike

ultraman6970 said:


> That's not the crownrace,, the one u have in there is the one that holds the headset together and goes in the upper part of the headset under the upper cup or whatever the name is... people still dont get it and would not surprise me that the manufacturer still cant figure it out either and is sending any junk or incomplete headsets to these poor Christians that looks like is the 1st time put a bike together..
> 
> Advice, buy a caliper and get the proper headset.
> 
> Good luck


yes, it's the crownrace. It is not the compression ring, which is the part whose name you don't know. I've installed virtually every brand of headset and some come with a split crown race. A compression ring will never sit on the fork properly - it would be almost impossible to install a compression ring as a crown race - the race matches the external diameter of the bearing whereas the compression ring has a smaller circumference


----------



## Tubby1536

*Fm307 pics*

Here are the photos


----------



## mrbubbles

For those who ordered the RFM101 from Greatkeen, how much did you pay?


----------



## turbogrover

Damn, I hope my frameset doesn't come with a split crown race. I don't want to buy a new headset.


----------



## Black37

Looks great! Some more details please. How long did it end up taking from order til delivery? What did you pay etc.

I am real excited to see this built up. Congrats!



Tubby1536 said:


> Here are the photos


----------



## bobonker

I actually wouldn't mind using a better headset. 

Most of the stuff I've looked at though uses the same size bearing top and bottom.

The Chinarello (RFM101) uses a 1 1/8" top and a 1 1/4" bottom. Hong Fu's FM015 uses a 1 1/8" top and a 1 1/2" bottom.

What other options are out there?

Bob


----------



## gpcyclist25

You guys are killing me . Reading through 3 of these threads now, I'm already planning my decals...

I'm leaning heavily towards ordering a frame sometime during the next couple of weeks. A few questions:

It seems that Hongfu and Dengfu are the lead vendors here. Is there a preference of one over the other - Dengfu seems to have a slightly larger selection. Also, I'm leaning towards the FM028 over the FM015 - any thoughts here? This seems to suggest that Dengfu is the place to go.

I'm prepared to wait to get either one with BB30 and UD or 3K matte. It seems I should stick with their fork, headset, and bar, and maybe a couple of bottle cages and derailleur hangers. Anything other recommendations - I've read elsewhere that going somewhere else for the seatpost/clamp is probably a good idea.

This is pretty cool...


----------



## Muztard

Tubby1536,

The frame looks great. What made you chose it over say the FM028 or FM015.

And does the frame supplier supply it painted if you want it so?


----------



## Muztard

Whoops, double post


----------



## mjb152

can I ask what frame sizes people are buying for FM028 or FM015 (and others if poss), I'm 5 11 with a 32" inside leg. Not sure what to go for.


----------



## macming

I'm on the edge of ordering a RM101 from GreatKeen, but I started to wonder. How does this frame ride comapred to say a Cervelo R3, Giant TCR SL or a Cannondale Super Six?

Owners have reported they were happy with the ride, but what am I missing from a big name manufacturer? Besides warranty, advertising ..etc

Thanks!

Ming


----------



## Bigno

I had been silently following this thread. Can't resist the price and bought one frame from Hongfu today.

Can't wait to build it up with some of my leftovers parts + 2nd hand stuff.


----------



## Tubby1536

@Black37 see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3273155&postcount=499 for more details.

@Muztard. I went this model for a couple reasons. The main one was to just get something a little difference then the sea of fm018 and fm028's in this thread. The other reason was that I was comfortable with the geometry on paper. I was shying away from the 028 becasue of the longish chainstays ( I am sure I would not have noticed but it would have nagged at me) and the 018 because of the short reach (I would have had to size up to the 58 and was looking for more of a compact frame.)

I believe gotobike does do painting however I did not ask for a quote for paint.


----------



## jkuo

You are correct that in that particular photo, it appears to be a split crown race. But it is possible to install a compression ring as a crown race. The diameter is smaller, but since it is split it will go on the fork just fine and it's easy to make that mistake. The error will of course be noticed when the headset won't go together properly after that. I made that mistake once and several of my friends have as well.



stevesbike said:


> yes, it's the crownrace. It is not the compression ring, which is the part whose name you don't know. I've installed virtually every brand of headset and some come with a split crown race. A compression ring will never sit on the fork properly - it would be almost impossible to install a compression ring as a crown race - the race matches the external diameter of the bearing whereas the compression ring has a smaller circumference


----------



## macming

ijksigikjdfajhfghjyfpdjfx said:


> GreatKeen must be really busy. I have been trying to order an RFM101 Dogma clone for over a week, but I've found them painfully slow to respond - days for an email response and now zero response when I want to place an order. They've also ignored a couple of basic questions on clamp sizing etc. I'm a patient person and because of the language barrier have kept my emails super short and simple, but I can't even get them to send an invoice so I hand them my rapidly devaluing dollars. Too bad because their pricing is fantastic. These Chinese companies would own the whole marketplace if they could just get their website and ordering process fluid without the need to email for the most rudimentary thing.
> 
> I'm moving on to another company and probably a FM015 from Dengfu(?). Research begins all over again...gah


They've been getting back to me once every two days or so. I'd be patient and stick it out


----------



## Muztard

Tubby1536 said:


> @Muztard. I went this model for a couple reasons. The main one was to just get something a little difference then the sea of fm018 and fm028's in this thread. The other reason was that I was comfortable with the geometry on paper. I was shying away from the 028 becasue of the longish chainstays ( I am sure I would not have noticed but it would have nagged at me) and the 018 because of the short reach (I would have had to size up to the 58 and was looking for more of a compact frame.)
> 
> I believe gotobike does do painting however I did not ask for a quote for paint.


Thx for the complete answer :thumbsup:


----------



## cfred84

R u sure about e top tube length?
According to the spec n geometry sheet on e FM015, e ETT is only 547.8
Just a thought forgive me if I'm wrong!

http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=8&classid=21

E spec sheets state 180mm for seatpost length on e ISP frames if dat helps!!
Do take note also on e headtube length day u will need.
Not wise runnin more than 40mm on it cuz it's carbon!!

Cheers




yamaha__308 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at buying an FM-015 from Mina at Dengfu. I wanted to get a non-ISP frame but after emails back and forth, they are out of stock for 7 weeks.
> So I'm looking at the 55cm ISP frame, but I'm stuck on sizing.
> I need a total seat height from BB to top of seat of ~850mm or about 815mm to the seat rails.
> The 55cm frame has a seat tube length of 730mm which leaves me with 85mm.
> 
> *Does anyone know the length of the seat cap/post from Dengfu? I want to make sure that I can get enough seat post length.*
> 
> Here are my numbers if it interests:
> 
> Measurements
> Inseam: 91
> Trunk: 64
> Forearm: 36
> Arm: 67
> Thigh: 64
> Lower Leg: 59
> Sternal Notch: 156
> Total Body Height: 187
> 
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> Seat tube range c-c: 58.9 - 59.4
> Seat tube range c-t: 60.8 - 61.3
> Top tube length: 55.2 - 55.6
> Stem Length: 11.6 - 12.2
> BB-Saddle Position: 82.2 - 84.2
> Saddle-Handlebar: 54.9 - 55.5
> Saddle Setback: 7.0 - 7.4


----------



## Black37

Tubby - do you have an email or msn messenger address for the person you dealt with? I know there are several individuals that people have reported working with. Seems like you had a great experience with whoever communicated with. Thanks



Tubby1536 said:


> @Black37 see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3273155&postcount=499 for more details.
> 
> @Muztard. I went this model for a couple reasons. The main one was to just get something a little difference then the sea of fm018 and fm028's in this thread. The other reason was that I was comfortable with the geometry on paper. I was shying away from the 028 becasue of the longish chainstays ( I am sure I would not have noticed but it would have nagged at me) and the 018 because of the short reach (I would have had to size up to the 58 and was looking for more of a compact frame.)
> 
> I believe gotobike does do painting however I did not ask for a quote for paint.


----------



## Bkelly

mjb152 said:


> can I ask what frame sizes people are buying for FM028 or FM015 (and others if poss), I'm 5 11 with a 32" inside leg. Not sure what to go for.


I'm 5'11" 32" inseam and am quite happy with my FM-105 @55CM from hong fu


----------



## d.stole

*Does anyone have picture of completed bike with FM006 frame?*

I like classic style, and geometry suits me well. So, I would like to see some pictures.:cryin: 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tubby1536

Black37 said:


> Tubby - do you have an email or msn messenger address for the person you dealt with? I know there are several individuals that people have reported working with. Seems like you had a great experience with whoever communicated with. Thanks


Here are the details.

[email protected] or [email protected] 
web:www.gotobike.com.cn

Lee


----------



## smokey0066

Could anyone provide me with contact info for Mina at Dengfu? I seem to be getting Tony and there are some communication issues with the finish and whats included on the frame purchase. 

thanks!


----------



## redline76

Got my RFM101 from GreatKeen bike yesterday- Ordered on the 14th of Feb- not bad.

I ordered a 56cm frame, handlebars, headset, and spare hangar; everything arrived in the package. 

I'm extremely impressed with the quality. Very little trash in the paint and the overall finish is excellent.

I would buy another (and may have to if this frame is too small).


----------



## acme54321

[email protected] is the email Mina used for communication with me. I did DL skype though and talked ot here on that, which was much faster/easier. She usually signs on around 9pm EST.


----------



## macming

redline76 said:


> Got my RFM101 from GreatKeen bike yesterday- Ordered on the 14th of Feb- not bad.
> 
> I ordered a 56cm frame, handlebars, headset, and spare hangar; everything arrived in the package.
> 
> I'm extremely impressed with the quality. Very little trash in the paint and the overall finish is excellent.
> 
> I would buy another (and may have to if this frame is too small).


Can you post some pictures? I "maybe" in search for a 56cm RM101 frame if yours is too small.

Thanks,

Ming


----------



## ms6073

Tubby1536 said:


>


AM I the only one that thinks that is a rather interesting approach to a 'tapered steerer' on that fork? I would have expected a more gradual taper from somewhere further up rather than the abrupt flare at the crown.


----------



## vladvm

ms6073 said:


> AM I the only one that thinks that is a rather interesting approach to a 'tapered steerer' on that fork? I would have expected a more gradual taper from somewhere further up rather than the abrupt flare at the crown.


i thought the same. that looks more like a step instead of a taper.


----------



## redline76

macming said:


> Can you post some pictures? I "maybe" in search for a 56cm RM101 frame if yours is too small.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ming


I'll have some up next week once the bike is built up. The frame is in my trunk about to get the bottom bracket threads chased before putting the cups on.


----------



## mattieoo

redline76 said:


> Got my RFM101 from GreatKeen bike yesterday- Ordered on the 14th of Feb- not bad.
> 
> I ordered a 56cm frame, handlebars, headset, and spare hangar; everything arrived in the package.
> 
> I'm extremely impressed with the quality. Very little trash in the paint and the overall finish is excellent.
> 
> I would buy another (and may have to if this frame is too small).


Interesting! i ordered a rfm101 with handlebars and headset on 13 Feb and have not even got a tracking number for mine yet! Did you have a specific paint job?


----------



## bobonker

mattieoo: Who have you been talking to at Great Keen? Responses to my emails generally take 1-2 days, but I've always gotten a response. Anything ending up in a junk/spam folder, perhaps?

Bob


----------



## mattieoo

bobonker said:


> mattieoo: Who have you been talking to at Great Keen? Responses to my emails generally take 1-2 days, but I've always gotten a response. Anything ending up in a junk/spam folder, perhaps?
> 
> Bob


i talk to mshu. I got a reply about 10 days ago when i posed as making a new order. When i ask about mine i get nothing. I also check my spam folder every day.


----------



## redline76

I didn't order it painted, I ordered gloss clear.


----------



## ravenmore

Man - just skimmed the whole thread. The FM039 (Venge copy) looks very intriguing. Anyone have a link for where to order one?


----------



## bobonker

Just talked to Jenny at Hong Fu (who has been excellent with her communication). The lead time on an FM015 is 45 days. Ouch!

Anyone tried this "Botecchia" frame? The frame/fork is already in the US, so that's appealling. It'd be a little heavier because the fork has an aluminum steerer. Includes decals and 5 year warranty.

https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Road-Bike-...Road_Bikes&hash=item27a8bd27ed#ht_11912wt_905

Geometry:
https://bikeisland.com/images/botgeom.jpg

Bob


----------



## 92gli

Here's the bike I just finished with the frame I got from ebay seller e_baygoods. I got the frame very quickly and in perfect condition. I recommend them if you don't want to go direct. I used the aluminum steerer fork from my old fuji roubaix and painted it flat black. It matches up to the frame perfectly, shape wise, color wise, not so much.

used Tiagra/105 9 speed drivetrain from my old fuji
used ultegra cassette
used Tektro brakes from the fuji
new Force crank
new EA70s
new bontrager RL post and RXL stem
new FSA pro wing bars
specialized avatar expert seat
kmc x10sl chain
fizik tape
conti ultra race tires
shimano 520 mountain pedals (i know... ha)

Going to upgrade the drivetrain at some point but for now I'm very happy with what I have and I don't have a ton of $ into it.


----------



## Vee

ravenmore said:


> Man - just skimmed the whole thread. The FM039 (Venge copy) looks very intriguing. Anyone have a link for where to order one?


http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Products.asp?Id=454

Email an email found on that contact page to order.


----------



## solarFlash

Wow! Its fantastic to see the complete bike with the components! She came out really nice :thumbsup: Good job on the race too!!

Gordon



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




aikendrum said:


> Second chinese build - this time with paint and decals as per my design (Thanks Gordon for his CAD skills) , Deng Fu did an excellent job, results are better than I expected.
> 
> Photos speak for themselves....
> 
> --> Initial CAD Design....
> 
> https://img508.imageshack.us/f/alexq3003.jpg/
> 
> --> Raw carbon + SRAM Red / White colours (No clear coat at this stage)
> 
> https://img848.imageshack.us/f/dsc03372p.jpg/
> 
> --> Finished product factory photo - paint + decals + clear coat finish.
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/f/sam0859v.jpg/
> 
> --> Fully built up with SRAM Force, SRAM 27AL, Ritchey Carbon
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/f/photo4ko.jpg/
> 
> https://img859.imageshack.us/f/photo3p.jpg/
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/f/photo2zu.jpg/
> 
> https://img688.imageshack.us/f/photoza.jpg/
> 
> Rode this in the Perth 60km bike hike last weekend - 1hour 21min - pipped at the post and came in second for Group A! :mad2:


----------



## vettracer

bobonker said:


> Just talked to Jenny at Hong Fu (who has been excellent with her communication). The lead time on an FM015 is 45 days. Ouch!
> 
> Anyone tried this "Botecchia" frame? The frame/fork is already in the US, so that's appealling. It'd be a little heavier because the fork has an aluminum steerer. Includes decals and 5 year warranty.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Road-Bike-...Road_Bikes&hash=item27a8bd27ed#ht_11912wt_905
> 
> Geometry:
> https://bikeisland.com/images/botgeom.jpg
> 
> Bob


I got one in January and built it up with SRAM Rival. It is a great frame, climbs and handles well. The ride is comfortable too. I only have a couple hundred miles on mine but I am very happy. 

If you buy direct from the Bike Island web site
https://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=777 
it is only $550 and has free shipping so you will save about $40 over the ebay price.

Cheers,

Lawrence


----------



## gpcyclist25

*Bike fit question*

So a stack/reach question.

My existing bike, a 52cm 2003 Specialized Allez (TT of 535mm), has a stack of 538.6 and reach of 385.6, which I run with 25mm of spacers, and a -17deg/100mm stem, which I've always felt was 10mm too long, but tolerable.

If I'm looking at the FM015, I'm trying to figure out if the 53cm makes sense or the 55cm. The 53cm has reach/stack of 549.7/371.9 and the 55cm has 564/381.

I'm 5'7" with an inseam of 31, so intuitively I would think the 53 works, but the reach suggests that 55 could work, but I'd obviously be higher.

What makes sense here?


----------



## Neverlandland

*Chinarello Dogmas*

Hi,

There seems to be a lot of people here with chinarello frames? I was wondering if there are many with Team Sky Dogmas? (pictures?)

How do they ride? All the frames seem to be 3k Carbon, so they can't really be Dogmas? Are they just Dogma look a likes? I imagine that its not a case of the frames being made in the same factory since the carbon is different


----------



## bkwrx

hi guys after viewing the related post here on the site, i made a purchase from Mina at dengfu. made the payment on March 02 for a painted FM028. i am starting to worry since it seem to be taking kinda long for my frame set to be shipped, she told me on Thursday that it would be shipped out this week but i have seen nothing. starting to worry.


----------



## raymonda

alexb618 said:


> there are 5 threads on this forum totalling something like 9000 posts discussing these frames, the paintjobs, if they are safe, where to buy them etc
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=241785


The poster was asking about a specific model frame, which would be near impossible to find in any of the past rambling, general topic threads. 

His question, and responses to it, deserves its own thread.


----------



## turbogrover

gpcyclist25 said:


> So a stack/reach question.
> 
> My existing bike, a 52cm 2003 Specialized Allez (TT of 535mm), has a stack of 538.6 and reach of 385.6, which I run with 25mm of spacers, and a -17deg/100mm stem, which I've always felt was 10mm too long, but tolerable.
> 
> If I'm looking at the FM015, I'm trying to figure out if the 53cm makes sense or the 55cm. The 53cm has reach/stack of 549.7/371.9 and the 55cm has 564/381.
> 
> I'm 5'7" with an inseam of 31, so intuitively I would think the 53 works, but the reach suggests that 55 could work, but I'd obviously be higher.
> 
> What makes sense here?


I'm surprised your inseam is so long for your height. You probably don't have a long reach, or you like to ride more upright, judging from your preferences.
If I were you, I'd be looking at something smaller than a 53, and run a stem that doesn't need so much spacers. If your current TT is 535mm, and you think your stem is 10mm too long, then you could ride a 525mm TT and use a zero degree 100mm stem to get a riding position you feel more comfortable with, and run less spacers.
I'm 5'7" with a 30" inseam, and I run a 52 cm frame with a 538mm TT and a 120mm stem, but my arms are long, and I like a low riding position.


----------



## alexb618

there are 5 threads on this forum totalling something like 9000 posts discussing these frames, the paintjobs, if they are safe, where to buy them etc

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=241785


----------



## gb155

Here we have my FM028, 60CM, None ISP, SRAM Rival/Force

Total cost was just under £600 as I had wheels, bars etc.

I have done a review on my website too:

https://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/2011/03/26/fm028-60cm-none-isp-sram-rivalforce-my-carbon-fibre-has-taken-its-maiden-voyage/


----------



## gb155

bkwrx said:


> hi guys after viewing the related post here on the site, i made a purchase from Mina at dengfu. made the payment on March 02 for a painted FM028. i am starting to worry since it seem to be taking kinda long for my frame set to be shipped, she told me on Thursday that it would be shipped out this week but i have seen nothing. starting to worry.



From ordering to delivery mine took just over 4 weeks, and there was one "missed" shipping date, I wasnt too bothered as I knew my money was safe in Paypal and I wanted them not to rush my frame, as you can see from the pic above, they did a great job


----------



## Neverlandland

I've read through most of the posts in the chinese frame threads Alex, but as you said, they are mainly about paintjobs/safety/delivery time/reliability of the websites.

What I am after is more detail about the frame physically, how it handles, stiffness, and how it compares to more expensive frames. I have not seen too much discussion about that.

I just thought that I'd ask for a picture of a team sky Chinarello, as I have not seen a single one yet. There have been a few people saying that they are in the process of making them, but AFAIK, they havent posted the results yet


----------



## khsracer

Recieved my RS6 yesterday. Paid on March 7th received March 26th. Couple things I noticed the lower derallieur cable guide will have to be modified due to alignment and the hole through the frame, around the bottom bracket, needs to be cleaned up. Everythingelse looks good but will inform further after complete build and training rides.


----------



## stevesbike

gb155 said:


> Here we have my FM028, 60CM, None ISP, SRAM Rival/Force
> 
> Total cost was just under £600 as I had wheels, bars etc.
> 
> I have done a review on my website too:
> 
> https://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/2011/03/26/fm028-60cm-none-isp-sram-rivalforce-my-carbon-fibre-has-taken-its-maiden-voyage/



looks good but that's a lot of spacers on the fork - many companies would advise against that


----------



## stevesbike

from park tools

"Threadless forks with carbon fiber steering columns have special concerns. There is a limit to the amount of spacers between the stem and the headset. Too many spacers may stress the carbon fiber and lead to failure. Contact the fork manufacturer for limits in regards to your fork. Generally, manufacturers recommend no more than 20mm additional stack height between stem and upper race."


----------



## weekendroadie

I know Easton recommonded no more than 40mm stack height of spacers, I've ran 35m
without any problems for awhile.


----------



## bobonker

stevesbike said:


> looks good but that's a lot of spacers on the fork - many companies would advise against that


Yeah...looks like 45mm based on the closeup in the blog.

Use this tool to figure out a better setup:
http://www.brightspoke.com/t/bike-stem-calculator.html

These numbers come out pretty close. I used a 100mm 6deg stem as a baseline.
100mm stem
6 deg rise
45mm spacers

100mm stem
17 deg reg
28mm spacers

110mm stem
17 deg rise
25mm spacers

You send up with a slightly longer reach with the 110/+17 and a slightly shorter reach with the 100/+17, but either way, you get the number of spacers under the stem down to a safer level.

Bob


----------



## bobonker

Pulled the trigger an a 54cm FM039 from Hong Fu. The wait time is pretty long, but I've got a bike to ride in the mean time. Jenny's communication was *excellent*...far better than what I got from Great Keen. Less of a language barrier and daily responses to emails. I'm really excited about the design of this frame. 

Bob


----------



## bkwrx

I guess i will just need some patience and wait but seems like it's taking forever, just can't wait to get my hands on a new toy. thanks will post pic when i get frame set,


----------



## rvendeg

hi guys, I already went through some times on this thread. I very like this topic. I am writing from Hungary, and I would like to order a chinarello from greatkeenbike.
Only one thing what hold me back. I am afraid if I would order a frame from outside EU, then I have to pay additional 25% VAT, and X% duty. Unfortunatly this is hungarian law.
What was your experience with this, when you guys ordered bike frame from China?
Did you have to pay due to this reason? If there is somebody from Hungary, who had experience, and would share with me. I would be greatful.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## vladvm

rvendeg said:


> hi guys, I already went through some times on this thread. I very like this topic. I am writing from Hungary, and I would like to order a chinarello from greatkeenbike.
> Only one thing what hold me back. I am afraid if I would order a frame from outside EU, then I have to pay additional 25% VAT, and X% duty. Unfortunatly this is hungarian law.
> What was your experience with this, when you guys ordered bike frame from China?
> Did you have to pay due to this reason? If there is somebody from Hungary, who had experience, and would share with me. I would be greatful.
> Thank you in advance!


No additional fees in Canada. Box shows "gift".


----------



## DiegoMontoya

gb155 said:


> Here we have my FM028, 60CM, None ISP, SRAM Rival/Force
> 
> Total cost was just under £600 as I had wheels, bars etc.
> 
> I have done a review on my website too:
> 
> https://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/2011/03/26/fm028-60cm-none-isp-sram-rivalforce-my-carbon-fibre-has-taken-its-maiden-voyage/


Disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## bobonker

dmabraham said:


> Hey, thinking about heading the same route. It will end up being a choice between the 54 and 56 size. What is you current ride? How long was the wait/lead time and what was the cost?
> 
> I was planning on dropping Jenny an email this evening with a few questions. If you have the 54cm geometry would you mind posting? I saw the 56 a few pages back, did I miss the 54?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


I currently ride a 54cm 2009 Trek Madone 4.7. It's a very nice bike, but I have it set up primarily for climbing (12-27 rear cassette, 50-34 crank).

The FM039 will be set up for going fast on flat ground. 53-39 crank and 11-23 cassette. 

I paid $535 for the FM039 non-ISP and that included the frame, fork, and the seatpost. it's a little more than the other frames. Some of the cost is probably in the blade-shaped seatpost. I liked the longer head tube of the 56cm, but the top tube was too long for me. 

I'm compiling a list of specs for all of the Chinese frames out there. If you've got something that you want me to host, feel free to PM me for my email address.

Great Keen "Chinarello" RFM101:
http://metal-matrix.com/bikes/chinarello

Hong Fu (currently only has the FM039):
http://metal-matrix.com/bikes/hong-fu

Bob


----------



## dmabraham

bobonker said:


> Pulled the trigger an a 54cm FM039 from Hong Fu. The wait time is pretty long, but I've got a bike to ride in the mean time. Jenny's communication was *excellent*...far better than what I got from Great Keen. Less of a language barrier and daily responses to emails. I'm really excited about the design of this frame.
> 
> Bob


Hey, thinking about heading the same route. It will end up being a choice between the 54 and 56 size. What is you current ride? How long was the wait/lead time and what was the cost?

I was planning on dropping Jenny an email this evening with a few questions. If you have the 54cm geometry would you mind posting? I saw the 56 a few pages back, did I miss the 54?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## mst1969

I am about to pull the trigger on a 54 cm tri frame set but have a few questions.

I posted my measurements a few pages back, and didnt get a response was wondering if the 54 size would be a good size for me? (Carbon-zone on e-bay seems to think it will be but they are also trying to make a sale)

Also is the braze on front derraileur (sp?) set up for a compact crank or a normal size crank? they sent me pic but never really answered the question. 

And lastly, I am new to building bikes (I am very mechanical, and know not to force anything, if I need to I will go to my LBS), but I dont wanna undergo this project and have the money just rack up, so I am trying to price out the parts I need before I make the purchase (partly to help me decide if I can also get some Carbon Clinchers, or if I am transferring tired from the road bike)

Any help in this would be greatly appreciated.

Here is the measurements from competitive cyclists website (so you dont have to look back):
Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 32
Trunk: 25
Forearm: 14
Arm: 27
Thigh: 24
Lower Leg: 21.5
Sternal Notch: 55.25
Total Body Height: 66


The Aero Fit
-------------------------------------------
Top Tube Range: 53.8 - 55.8 
Stem Length Range: 8.0 - 10.0 
Saddle-Bottom Bracket Position: 73.2
Saddle-Pedal Position: 90.4
Saddle-Ground Position: 98.2
Cranklength: 172.5
Aero Bar Size: M
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Minimal: 4.8
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Moderate: 9.9
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Intense: 12.1
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Maximal: 15.8
Pad-Ground Position Minimal: 93.4
Pad-Ground Position Moderate: 88.3
Pad-Ground Position Intense: 86.1
Pad-Ground Position Maximal: 82.4


----------



## gpcyclist25

bobonker said:


> I currently ride a 54cm 2009 Trek Madone 4.7. It's a very nice bike, but I have it set up primarily for climbing (12-27 rear cassette, 50-34 crank).
> 
> The FM039 will be set up for going fast on flat ground. 53-39 crank and 11-23 cassette.
> 
> I paid $535 for the FM039 non-ISP and that included the frame, fork, and the seatpost. it's a little more than the other frames. Some of the cost is probably in the blade-shaped seatpost. I liked the longer head tube of the 56cm, but the top tube was too long for me.
> 
> I'm compiling a list of specs for all of the Chinese frames out there. If you've got something that you want me to host, feel free to PM me for my email address.
> 
> Great Keen "Chinarello" RFM101:
> http://metal-matrix.com/bikes/chinarello
> 
> Hong Fu (currently only has the FM039):
> http://metal-matrix.com/bikes/hong-fu
> 
> Bob


Just out of curiosity, what weight figure, if any, did they give you for the 54cm?


----------



## JPDynamics

bkwrx said:


> hi guys after viewing the related post here on the site, i made a purchase from Mina at dengfu. made the payment on March 02 for a painted FM028. i am starting to worry since it seem to be taking kinda long for my frame set to be shipped, she told me on Thursday that it would be shipped out this week but i have seen nothing. starting to worry.


I am in the same boat, anxiously waiting for my FM015 to arrive. Ordered it on the 15th and Mina said it would ship this Wednesday. 

This wait has been tough since i dont have another bike and the weather has been so nice out. All i want to do is ride! 

Curious to hear what you all have done to make the time go by!


----------



## bobonker

gpcyclist25 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what weight figure, if any, did they give you for the 54cm?


No weight figure was given. 

I just took the RFM101 that I built on its first ride. I'm totally impressed! I went on a 10 mile loop that has good asphalt, bad asphalt, some climbs and fast descents, etc.

I rode my Madone first. I moved the wheels/tires over to the RFM101 and repeated the route. I think the ride is actually a little more comfortable on the RFM101. Didn't seem to have as much road buzz. Bottom bracket area is PLENTY stiff. 


















Bob


----------



## turbogrover

gb155 said:


> ....Here we have my FM028, 60CM.....


Looks nice, but I think you should've gone with a bigger frameset. Or, at least a stem with more rise.


----------



## vladvm

bobonker said:


> I think the ride is actually a little more comfortable on the RFM101. Didn't seem to have as much road buzz. Bottom bracket area is PLENTY stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Of course, it's a "$10,000+ Pinarello Prince" what else do you expect? 
You'd also find it very stable at higher speed decents. That frame is amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## weekendroadie

*Rmf101*

I have the same frame but in 12K and just had it out for a short ride. It's stiff, smooth
over rough roads and kinda lively for carbon. I was really surprised how nice this frameset
rides.


----------



## gpcyclist25

weekendroadie said:


> I have the same frame but in 12K and just had it out for a short ride. It's stiff, smooth
> over rough roads and kinda lively for carbon. I was really surprised how nice this frameset
> rides.


what's up with the seat?


----------



## weekendroadie

You mean the blue? not really concerned about colors just what works, I do have the same seat in black on 2 other bikes. Selle SMP seats just fit me right, and the pro model
which should be abit to big for a 150lb frame seems to work better then the smaller models.


----------



## gpcyclist25

weekendroadie said:


> You mean the blue? not really concerned about colors just what works, I do have the same seat in black on 2 other bikes. Selle SMP seats just fit me right, and the pro model
> which should be abit to big for a 150lb frame seems to work better then the smaller models.


Naw - I was wondering why the nose droops down so much.


----------



## Bridgey

Stops your knicks getting caught on the nose of the saddle as you go to sit back down on it. Also a bit easier on the jewels when low in the drops pounding away.


----------



## shingaling

FM028 from Dengfu, still doing adjustments on ride position. Logged a few circles around the block but no serious riding yet


----------



## petepeterson

Sick build glad you got your 028 without hassle in the end? 

I am waiting on a 028 from dengfu - will be the WW stelf look similar to yours. nice work.
Did they deliver on the original promised lead time? I was quoted 10-15 days.


----------



## dj_14

shingaling said:


> FM028 from Dengfu, still doing adjustments on ride position. Logged a few circles around the block but no serious riding yet


what wheels are those?


----------



## shingaling

petepeterson said:


> Sick build glad you got your 028 without hassle in the end?
> 
> I am waiting on a 028 from dengfu - will be the WW stelf look similar to yours. nice work.
> Did they deliver on the original promised lead time? I was quoted 10-15 days.


That sounds about right, I didnt ask for a lead time... just asked if it was in stock.

Wheels are from Yishun


----------



## smokey0066

I have some quick questions, hopefully people here can help and I don't have to wait for email from Mina.

What are the differences in finishes. 3k/12k/UD 
I think UD is the unidirectional with no weave right? what about the 3k/12k? is one wider weave?

Do these frames come with HS bearings?? caps on the ISP frames? or do you have to pay extra? 

I'd like a matte finish. Is that possible or do they only come in glossy black? I don't want to pay extra for graphics/paint. 

thanks for any help. I'm excited to get a new project started..


----------



## Vee

smokey0066 said:


> I have some quick questions, hopefully people here can help and I don't have to wait for email from Mina.
> 
> What are the differences in finishes. 3k/12k/UD
> I think UD is the unidirectional with no weave right? what about the 3k/12k? is one wider weave?
> 
> Do these frames come with HS bearings?? caps on the ISP frames? or do you have to pay extra?
> 
> I'd like a matte finish. Is that possible or do they only come in glossy black? I don't want to pay extra for graphics/paint.
> 
> thanks for any help. I'm excited to get a new project started..


These questions have all been answered in the past 5 threads!


----------



## smokey0066

Sorry but I've only read through V5 and haven't read through the previous 4 threads. I don't recall seeing anything in V5. Or maybe I glossed over it. 

I think it would help if someone created a sticky at the front of V5 and just stated some of the FAQs. Sorry for asking a redundant question. I will just email Mina.


----------



## Vee

You're definitely right. We need a FAQ. Unfortunately there seems to be little cooperation from the mods on that front.

This whole ordeal should have had it's own section a long time ago.


----------



## GoingCarbon

smokey0066 said:


> I think it would help if someone created a sticky .........


Might help more if someone created a Wiki :thumbsup: 

While I have know idea how to start one, I'd happily contribute when my frame arrives


----------



## petepeterson

smokey0066 said:


> I have some quick questions, hopefully people here can help and I don't have to wait for email from Mina.
> 
> What are the differences in finishes. 3k/12k/UD
> I think UD is the unidirectional with no weave right? what about the 3k/12k? is one wider weave?
> 
> Do these frames come with HS bearings?? caps on the ISP frames? or do you have to pay extra?
> 
> I'd like a matte finish. Is that possible or do they only come in glossy black? I don't want to pay extra for graphics/paint.
> 
> thanks for any help. I'm excited to get a new project started..


Carbon:
http://www.storckbicycle.com/usa/index.php?c=tech&s=carbonfiber

Headsets are around 15$ extra

They come with caps on the seatmast. Free and reportedly heavy


----------



## gb155

DiegoMontoya said:


> Disaster waiting to happen.



Ekkk, was set up by my (not very good it seems LBS) I have lowered it by 3 spacers now.

Thanks for pointing it out tho.


----------



## mattoid

shingaling said:


> FM028 from Dengfu, still doing adjustments on ride position. Logged a few circles around the block but no serious riding yet



Nice. :thumbsup: What size is that frame? How long the top tube?


----------



## mattoid

Has anybody had any experience of the smaller sizes in the RFM101? Some pages say it comes in 50cm and up, others say 46, 49, 52. Huh?
Didn't like these much until my local Evanscycles got a small framed one in and it looks great.

Also, has anybody bought an FM-R830SL from Wenzhou Sunday Trade Co? Thats the Planet X one.

mattoid


----------



## mattieoo

mattoid said:


> Has anybody had any experience of the smaller sizes in the RFM101? Some pages say it comes in 50cm and up, others say 46, 49, 52. Huh?
> Didn't like these much until my local Evanscycles got a small framed one in and it looks great.
> 
> Also, has anybody bought an FM-R830SL from Wenzhou Sunday Trade Co? Thats the Planet X one.
> 
> mattoid


Ive ordered a 52 with Ness bars and a seatpost. Will update when it arrives


----------



## mmatrix

*Fm039*



carliman56 said:


> side by side pic of the specialized venge and the HongFu new FM039



FM039 thinking of pulling the trigger, ha anyone else ordered this frame yet?


----------



## Vee

mmatrix said:


> FM039 thinking of pulling the trigger, ha anyone else ordered this frame yet?


It isn't even available, yet. They are getting the 56cm's in stock as we speak. If you fit a 56cm I say GO FOR IT! and please let us know how it goes with pictures and reviews.


----------



## bobonker

mmatrix said:


> FM039 thinking of pulling the trigger, ha anyone else ordered this frame yet?


I ordered a 54cm FM039. Waiting for Jenny to provide an ETA on delivery.

Bob


----------



## Vee

bobonker said:


> I ordered a 54cm FM039. Waiting for Jenny to provide an ETA on delivery.
> 
> Bob


Please keep us posted. What weave and finish did you order? ISP or non?


----------



## petepeterson

waiting to see an actual photo of the actual frame... rendering looks great though!


----------



## bobonker

Vee said:


> Please keep us posted. What weave and finish did you order? ISP or non?


I ordered a non ISP and haven't specified the finish yet. It'll either be 3K or UD. The link above talks about how 12k results in a stiffer frame than 3K. Where does UD stack up against the others?

Bob


----------



## Vee

bobonker said:


> I ordered a non ISP and haven't specified the finish yet. It'll either be 3K or UD. The link above talks about how 12k results in a stiffer frame than 3K. Where does UD stack up against the others?
> 
> Bob


I have actually always been under the impression that the finishing layer was just that, a finishing layer and that it had nothing to do with the actual carbon used in the layup. I could be wrong, and honestly, there is no real way to verify it, regardless of what they claim. I think the Specialized Venge is UD. If I was to order one tomorrow, I think I would be going with a UD matte finished frame. However, that is more of a personal preference than anything else.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

bobonker said:


> The link above talks about how 12k results in a stiffer frame than 3K. Where does UD stack up against the others?
> 
> Bob


3k and 12k are finishes. 12k is cheaper to manufacture. 

Look at the Venge. Just the raw UD finish. No need for 3k or 12k cheap weave to "improve" stiffness.


----------



## alexb618

ms6073 said:


> AM I the only one that thinks that is a rather interesting approach to a 'tapered steerer' on that fork? I would have expected a more gradual taper from somewhere further up rather than the abrupt flare at the crown.


easton tapered forks have a big step like that, it would appear to be a non issue structurally


----------



## dj_14

henrypvasquez said:


> Hi what size is your frame? did you bought this from echo(carbonzone of ebay)?


hey mate, 

fantastic build there, just wondering what wheels are they? and how do they rate?

Mitch


----------



## dj_14

*please help*

hey guys,

im from australia. i have a thread on my chinarello build on rotorburn 
http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?221476-Chinarello-Build-(fake-Pinarello-Build)-Phase-1.5-complete-Page-18

that has hit 8000 views.

i have one problem that you guys might be able to help me with. i have a Chinarello frame picture attached. rides great except a stiff headset, now i have a great working relationship with my LBS and have worked there in the past. we looked at the frame and the headset just yesterday to see what was wrong.

we came up with that the bearing was tapered when it didnt need to be and when pressed in was going in on an angle causing the stiffness in places. i went to 3 bearing shops and 3 bike shops today with no luck finding a bearing that i could use. i was hoping that someone could help. i got in contact with the eBay seller BikeBicycle99 (where i boought it from) and he is currently sending out another headset, which might help.

Thoughts?


----------



## vladvm

dj_14 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> im from australia. i have a thread on my chinarello build on rotorburn
> http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?221476-Chinarello-Build-(fake-Pinarello-Build)-Phase-1.5-complete-Page-18
> 
> that has hit 8000 views.
> 
> i have one problem that you guys might be able to help me with. i have a Chinarello frame picture attached. rides great except a stiff headset, now i have a great working relationship with my LBS and have worked there in the past. we looked at the frame and the headset just yesterday to see what was wrong.
> 
> we came up with that the bearing was tapered when it didnt need to be and when pressed in was going in on an angle causing the stiffness in places. i went to 3 bearing shops and 3 bike shops today with no luck finding a bearing that i could use. i was hoping that someone could help. i got in contact with the eBay seller BikeBicycle99 (where i boought it from) and he is currently sending out another headset, which might help.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have the same bearing, my frame has chamfered bottom headtube and it fits correctly. But regardless, if the bearig holes are aligned properly and fork goes in straight, the steering should be fine. Try different LBS to correctly install the headset, but first check that first LBS did not damage the bearing.


----------



## Guymk

The only thing I don't like about the fm039 is the way the down tube changes coming out of the head tube. It's not clean like the specialized Venge.


----------



## dj_14

vladvm said:


> I have the same bearing, my frame has chamfered bottom headtube and it fits correctly. But regardless, if the bearig holes are aligned properly and fork goes in straight, the steering should be fine. Try different LBS to correctly install the headset, but first check that first LBS did not damage the bearing.


its hard to explain, but the bearing actually doesnt fit, i will take your advise because how bearing press is **** house.


----------



## Tubby1536

dj_14 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> im from australia. i have a thread on my chinarello build on rotorburn
> http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?221476-Chinarello-Build-(fake-Pinarello-Build)-Phase-1.5-complete-Page-18
> 
> that has hit 8000 views.
> 
> i have one problem that you guys might be able to help me with. i have a Chinarello frame picture attached. rides great except a stiff headset, now i have a great working relationship with my LBS and have worked there in the past. we looked at the frame and the headset just yesterday to see what was wrong.
> 
> we came up with that the bearing was tapered when it didnt need to be and when pressed in was going in on an angle causing the stiffness in places. i went to 3 bearing shops and 3 bike shops today with no luck finding a bearing that i could use. i was hoping that someone could help. i got in contact with the eBay seller BikeBicycle99 (where i boought it from) and he is currently sending out another headset, which might help.
> 
> Thoughts?


Time to get out the caliper and do some measuring. 

Just to be clear, there is no bevel at all on the frame cup? it is had to tell from the pictures as they distort the perspective.

These chinarellos have a 1 1/4 lower assembly correct? The frame ID should be 47mm. FSA indicates the bearing OD is 46.8 so there should be no need to press the bearings in they should just slip into place. WHat does your frame and bearing measure?


----------



## dj_14

Tubby1536 said:


> Time to get out the caliper and do some measuring.
> 
> Just to be clear, there is no bevel at all on the frame cup? it is had to tell from the pictures as they distort the perspective.
> 
> These chinarellos have a 1 1/4 lower assembly correct? The frame ID should be 47mm. FSA indicates the bearing OD is 46.8 so there should be no need to press the bearings in they should just slip into place. WHat does your frame and bearing measure?


interesting, because the bearings both had to be pressed in. which is not uncommon with head set bearings. im considering buying the real pinarello bearings. i have the pinarello carbon top cap that goes over the bearings and the bb cable system. so im all most at the real pinarello stage


----------



## sand101

alexb618 said:


> easton tapered forks have a big step like that, it would appear to be a non issue structurally


Actually, that is a reasonably mild radius. The stress riser from that is going to be pretty small, percentage wise. I wouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## sand101

bobonker said:


> I ordered a non ISP and haven't specified the finish yet. It'll either be 3K or UD. The link above talks about how 12k results in a stiffer frame than 3K. Where does UD stack up against the others?
> 
> Bob


UD is special because it is very asymmetric in mechanical response. In terms of strength and strain capability in the direction of fiber UD>>1k>3k>12k. This is pretty straightforward because in the case of UD you have all the fibers in one direction rather than woven into two directions. The strength and stiffness of UD in the perpendicular to fiber direction, though, is essentially the properties of the epoxy (i.e. you go from 125ksi strength to 4ksi strength). When UD is used it is designed in multiple layers to accommodate off-axis loading. This is what gives bike designers the ability to tune the response - by altering the layer stackup of UD plies in the frame.


----------



## Tubby1536

dj_14 said:


> interesting, because the bearings both had to be pressed in. which is not uncommon with head set bearings. im considering buying the real pinarello bearings. i have the pinarello carbon top cap that goes over the bearings and the bb cable system. so im all most at the real pinarello stage


Not uncommon, no, but based on the measurements should be slip fit. However it appears the frame is not standard.

I found a site stating that Pinarello uses a proprietary heaset sizing so you are probabaly on the right track getting the pina ones. From the pic I found it appears they is no bevel on the bearings in which case they are probably pressfit.

http://www.bikyle.com/Headsets.asp. Last one on the page.


----------



## Vee

sand101 said:


> UD is special because it is very asymmetric in mechanical response. In terms of strength and strain capability in the direction of fiber UD>>1k>3k>12k. This is pretty straightforward because in the case of UD you have all the fibers in one direction rather than woven into two directions. The strength and stiffness of UD in the perpendicular to fiber direction, though, is essentially the properties of the epoxy (i.e. you go from 125ksi strength to 4ksi strength). When UD is used it is designed in multiple layers to accommodate off-axis loading. This is what gives bike designers the ability to tune the response - by altering the layer stackup of UD plies in the frame.


Sounds like you know a lot about the layup of carbon when making carbon frames. Knowing what you do about layup, do you feel at all concerned that these cheap frames are not being layered up properly? I know that is opinion, I am just curious about yours.


----------



## petepeterson

Guymk said:


> The only thing I don't like about the fm039 is the way the down tube changes coming out of the head tube. It's not clean like the specialized Venge.


Agreed!

Hopefully the actual mold/frame has a more elegant radius than that on the downtube.


----------



## Vee

petepeterson said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Hopefully the actual mold/frame has a more elegant radius than that on the downtube.


Take a look at the geometry charts I posted a few pages back. This is what the actual frame with look like verbatim.


----------



## vladvm

anyone know if there is a chinese equivalent of this frame?


----------



## tabmaster

I'm off to Belgium for De Panne & De Ronde shortly, so I look forward to all your comments!

Paul.


----------



## volvo fatboy

@ tabmaster,

nice bike. What/who's frame is that? Do you TT or would you ride that on any given ride?

How comfortable is it?

And what is its complete weight?

Cheers


----------



## smokey0066

Well I got a response from Mina last night regarding finishes. 3k and 12k are available and UD finish is not available for the FM028 even though its listed as being available. Sounds like the clear coat these frames? I asked for matte finish but she said its in clear coat. 

The communication isn't 100% clear but its good enough I guess.


----------



## gb155

I love my FM028, but Its a little too relaxed for my all out aggression.

My 2010 BB30 CAAD-9 Suits me to the ground, so what Carbon version is close to the CAAD9 ?

Thanks People 

Gaz


----------



## persondude27

Vee said:


> Sounds like you know a lot about the layup of carbon when making carbon frames. Knowing what you do about layup, do you feel at all concerned that these cheap frames are not being layered up properly? I know that is opinion, I am just curious about yours.


Let me preface this by saying it may very well all be marketing BS.

"layed up properly" is a dangerous phrase. Take the Trek Madone line, for example. The difference between the 4,5, and 6 series is not geometry or physical design of the bike, but the type of carbon. The most complex molds use tons of different types of carbon laid up in different ways to give specific characteristics in different places. Need a stiff-as-hell bottom bracket? More material. Need a little more forgiving seatstays? OK, we'll use less material or a slightly more forgiving blend there. And we believe this - this is why a 6 SSL outperforms a 6 which outperforms a 5. Yes, there are quantifiable differences (weight) but also less obvious ones - compliance, stiffness, even raciness and acceleration. But even a 4 series is "laid up well." It's laid up the way it should be.

Now, from my understanding, this is part of the reason why Chinese frames are so cheap. There's no hugely time consuming or costly layup schedule. Compare the Cervelo R3 to the FM015: same basic shape, same geometry, almost same details (oversized BB, seat tubes, head tubes, etc). Now compare ride quality (in my experience): The R3 is smooth over ANYTHING. Last week, I rode the FM015 over a road that I had never realized was rough and nearly had my teeth rattled out of my head. Granted, only most of the components were the same, but it demonstrates my point.

Having ridden nearly 400 miles on a Chinese frame in two weeks, I don't think it's going to explode. However, you're not going to have the most perfect race machine ever made. It's a quality bike, but it is definitely not a $3,000 Cervelo.

----

As for the naysayers: I've done four 75+ mile rides on this bike recently. One ride was through the mountains, including a 15-mile 40 MPH descent. I've done 50+ mph on this bike, and it is stable and stiff. It's not perfect, but it rides ALMOST as well as frames that cost 5x as much.


----------



## mattieoo

vladvm said:


> anyone know if there is a chinese equivalent of this frame?


Looks like a space rocket, not a bike


----------



## ColoRoadie

mattieoo said:


> Looks like a space rocket, not a bike



Roadbike for hipsters?


----------



## jnotv

*Starting to put together my GreatKeen RFM-106*

Just starting to put together my GreatKeen RFM-106. I went away from my original idea to outfit with my Shimano Ultegra off my Mercier Serpens...some of that went on my Tri bike the rest found its way to eBay. 

The only Shimano is the bottom bracket and the pedals. Why did I go away from Shimano, I really do not know! 

Should have it together for a ride later this week or this weekend and will give my report!

John


----------



## petepeterson

smokey0066 said:


> Well I got a response from Mina last night regarding finishes. 3k and 12k are available and UD finish is not available for the FM028 even though its listed as being available. Sounds like the clear coat these frames? I asked for matte finish but she said its in clear coat.
> 
> The communication isn't 100% clear but its good enough I guess.


There are plenty of people who have gotten matte 3K finished frames from Dengfu. See page 3 of this thread for what it looks like. I have one on order form Mina/Tony so they better have it! 

Don't think I've seen a UD finished FM015 or FM028... 

I find it's best to communicate in real time using a chat program. Mina is always online. You can ask multiple simple questions very quickly rather than exchanging an email a day.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

vladvm said:


> anyone know if there is a chinese equivalent of this frame?


Yep. It's called the POS101. Made by Dung Poo.


----------



## Guymk

petepeterson said:


> There are plenty of people who have gotten matte 3K finished frames from Dengfu. See page 3 of this thread for what it looks like. I have one on order form Mina/Tony so they better have it!
> 
> Don't think I've seen a UD finished FM015 or FM028...
> 
> I find it's best to communicate in real time using a chat program. Mina is always online. You can ask multiple simple questions very quickly rather than exchanging an email a day.


Here: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=234445&page=12

Scroll down for pictures of my UD finish fm015.


----------



## denzity

tabmaster said:


> I'm off to Belgium for De Panne & De Ronde shortly, so I look forward to all your comments!
> 
> Paul.


Wow that is one helluva bike!! I'm thinking of building a TT myself.

Who did you order it from and was the custom paintjob done by them?

Cheers


----------



## bkwrx

Hey Petepeterson i was also quoted 10-15 days paid for frame set on the 2 march. i am having paint work done, and i had requested for mina to send me a photo when the paint was done never got it, spoke to her via e-mail last week thursday and she said the frame set was completed and it would be shipped out this week which should have been last week. nothing, i checked paypal and no shipping update. like the other post say communications are great in the beginning but suck once your money is in hand. today is tuesday night.


----------



## smokey0066

Thanks I will have to chat with her tonight.


----------



## JPDynamics

bkwrx said:


> Hey Petepeterson i was also quoted 10-15 days paid for frame set on the 2 march. i am having paint work done, and i had requested for mina to send me a photo when the paint was done never got it, spoke to her via e-mail last week thursday and she said the frame set was completed and it would be shipped out this week which should have been last week. nothing, i checked paypal and no shipping update. like the other post say communications are great in the beginning but suck once your money is in hand. today is tuesday night.


The best way to talk to Mina is on Skype since she gets on every night around 9pm est. I have had no troubles communicating with her this way. She seems like she is super busy, so she probably misses/has no time to promptly reply to emails. Create a skype account and chat with dengfubike... you wont regret it.

Anyways i ordered my Dengfu FM015 with matte black finish on the 15th and it shipped on the 28th, cant wait to build it up!


----------



## octapotamus

Just received word that my FM757 shipped yesterday! (Tues Mar29). A miracle will have it to me by Fri, otherwise next week Mon/Tues. Sofarkingexcited! Size 560 (ML), UD, BB30. Gonna build it up with Sram Red and 50mm Carbon Clinchers. Aiming for sub 7kg, should work out ok I reckon..


----------



## petepeterson

bkwrx said:


> Hey Petepeterson i was also quoted 10-15 days paid for frame set on the 2 march. i am having paint work done, and i had requested for mina to send me a photo when the paint was done never got it, spoke to her via e-mail last week thursday and she said the frame set was completed and it would be shipped out this week which should have been last week. nothing, i checked paypal and no shipping update. like the other post say communications are great in the beginning but suck once your money is in hand. today is tuesday night.


ya i would get her on skype or the alibaba trade chat thing. All her chat contact info is in her signiture. She's responded quickly to me on there and has my $.


----------



## ub40

There seems to be a lot of confusion on how Carbon frames are manufactured, here's a link to an article on the Ibis Cycles website, that gives a basic overview of the process.

http://www.ibiscycles.com/support/technical_articles/all_about_carbon/


----------



## gpcyclist25

double post


----------



## gpcyclist25

I think about carbon fiber as analogous to steel-reinforced concrete in buildings.

That is, its SRC is steel rebar suspended in concrete, so that the concrete resists compression, while the rebar resists tensile forces.

It seems that carbon fiber works the same way as steel rebar, sitting in a epoxy resin matrix. The real question is whether the bikes should be called CF or resin polymer bikes, reinforced by CF.


----------



## asad137

gpcyclist25 said:


> It seems that carbon fiber works the same way as steel rebar, sitting in a epoxy resin matrix. The real question is whether the bikes should be called CF or resin polymer bikes, reinforced by CF.


I don't think that analogy is quite valid because the epoxy isn't very strong at all. The carbon fiber resists both compression and tension, with the epoxy keeping the individual fibers from buckling under compression by linking them to other fibers.

Asad


----------



## inifiniteloop

Does anyone know if there is a chinese equivalent of this frame?


----------



## providince

There are some that are close, especially in the top tube b I have not seen anything with a seatmast like that except for the new fm039.

I'd be curious if others have.


----------



## smokey0066

Well I chatted with Mina last night. Is it against the rules to post up pricing in the forums? it seems like it'd be nice to keep a price list on the forums. If its okay I can post up the prices on the various items I asked about. 

FYI to those thinking about ordering she said prices were going up on April 1st by ~$50


----------



## DiegoMontoya

inifiniteloop said:


> Does anyone know if there is a chinese equivalent of this frame?


That is the Chinese equivalent.


----------



## Bigno

How do you guys fit the crown race into the carbon steerer tube?


----------



## ultraman6970

Sand it a litle bit.. put some grease and whack it as with any fork.


----------



## Tubby1536

ultraman6970 said:


> Sand it a litle bit.. put some grease and whack it as with any fork.


Sanding is not recommended! It is not standard pratice and can weeken the fork as seen by the failure earlier in this thread. The crown race should take some force to seat properly. The professional tool for installing a race is basically a long pipe. You can use a PVC pipe as a cheap alternative just make sure the end is cut quare so it does not push the race on crooked. 

Grease the race and stear tube. Slide the race and then the pipe on to the stear tube. turn the fork upside down and hold it by the legs with one hand and prevent the pipe from falling of with the other. Tap/bang the pipe on the ground and race should be pushed onto the fork. It should sit completely flush with the fork crown. To make it a little easier you can heat the race up in the oven @ 100F to expand it a bit but this should also not be necessary.


----------



## Bigno

Tubby1536 said:


> Sanding is not recommended! It is not standard pratice and can weeken the fork as seen by the failure earlier in this thread. The crown race should take some force to seat properly. The professional tool for installing a race is basically a long pipe. You can use a PVC pipe as a cheap alternative just make sure the end is cut quare so it does not push the race on crooked.
> 
> Grease the race and stear tube. Slide the race and then the pipe on to the stear tube. turn the fork upside down and hold it by the legs with one hand and prevent the pipe from falling of with the other. Tap/bang the pipe on the ground and race should be pushed onto the fork. It should sit completely flush with the fork crown. To make it a little easier you can heat the race up in the oven @ 100F to expand it a bit but this should also not be necessary.


Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## ms6073

volvo fatboy said:


> @ tabmaster, nice bike. What/who's frame is that?


Well obviously that is tabmaster's frame!  Actually that is the DengFu FM018 Non-ISP whic was most likely painted by DengFu based on @tabmaster's design specs. Of course after seeing nice tabmaster's looks, I need to get mine re-painted although I suspect it would probably be cheaper to order another frame from DengFu than sending it to HotTubes or similar.


----------



## bkwrx

Well I got my tracking number today from Mina so that's great news. Will post pics.


----------



## Hbock

*Dengfu FM018*

I have this same Dengfu FM018, but not painted. Just clear coated. Its an awesome ride. I did a frame swap using the 105 9 speed group from my alum. tri bike. It turned out to be a huge upgrade. Only issue with the build was the rear brake that is under the BB shell. Very tight space and difficult to make any set up adjustments. It is truly an awesome TT frame.


----------



## 92gli

Tubby1536 said:


> Sanding is not recommended! It is not standard pratice and can weeken the fork as seen by the failure earlier in this thread. The crown race should take some force to seat properly. The professional tool for installing a race is basically a long pipe. You can use a PVC pipe as a cheap alternative just make sure the end is cut quare so it does not push the race on crooked.
> 
> Grease the race and stear tube. Slide the race and then the pipe on to the stear tube. turn the fork upside down and hold it by the legs with one hand and prevent the pipe from falling of with the other. Tap/bang the pipe on the ground and race should be pushed onto the fork. It should sit completely flush with the fork crown. To make it a little easier you can heat the race up in the oven @ 100F to expand it a bit but this should also not be necessary.


Just want to add 2 things.

1 - When using the method above be careful not to get your hand skin pinched between the race and the pipe as you strike it on the ground. This does not add to the fun factor of building your bike :thumbsup: (Even worse if you've done this procedure many times and you still do it.) 

2 - The headset I was sent with my ebay frame had a steel crown race, which was the first I'd seen since my bmx days. I wonder if some of the folks on here that have been having issues are receiving the same headset. This steel race was a mother and a half to get on to the alloy steerer fork that I used on my bike. I tried switching to an aluminum one I had from a cane creek headset but it didn't interface with the bearing correctly. I ended up having to use a dremel to slightly expand the I.D. of the race. It was definitely out of spec.


----------



## petepeterson

Those who have built frames with headsets from Dengfu... have you had problems with headset installs?


----------



## sand101

Vee said:


> Sounds like you know a lot about the layup of carbon when making carbon frames. Knowing what you do about layup, do you feel at all concerned that these cheap frames are not being layered up properly? I know that is opinion, I am just curious about yours.


I do not have any idea as to the particulars of how manufacturers layup their frames. Given that the technology is fairly mature, though, I am not terribly concerned about structural integrity of the frames being produced.


----------



## sand101

asad137 said:


> I don't think that analogy is quite valid because the epoxy isn't very strong at all. The carbon fiber resists both compression and tension, with the epoxy keeping the individual fibers from buckling under compression by linking them to other fibers.
> 
> Asad


This is true. For most carbon composites the stiffness in tension is about the same as it is in compression.


----------



## civelldr

Here's the complete build. I only have ~ 65 miles on it, but that's climbing and descending as well. I really don't know what kind of expert review I am qualified to give. it's my first carbon bike, and I really just have a Dura-ace'd out CAAD9 (and 08) to compare it with. That it's very comfortable, snappy and descending feels extremely stable. I wouldn't say it climbs better than my CAAD9 per se, but I do feel like more pressure on the pedal actually translate to moving the bike forward.


----------



## civelldr

wish I knew, but I don't, sorry. for $375 inc. shipping (took about 1.5 weeks from order to box in my house in CA) I think I got a hell of a deal, and I'm very happy with the finished product so far. This is who I got it from http://shop.ebay.com/e_baygoods/m.html


----------



## petepeterson

civelldr said:


> I really don't know what kind of expert review I am qualified to give.


glad to hear someone put that disclaimer there... too many way under qualified weekend warrior experts on the internets.


----------



## kleinboogie

Can anyone comment on the FM018 560? I usually ride a 57.5cm road bike and was going to hold out for the FM021 522 but that could be a month or two. My numbers say the 560 closely matches the P3 56cm and people who have a P3 say to get one size smaller than what I'd normally ride.

If the FM018 will work for me I'd just as soon get it and get on the road. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## bobonker

FM039 update:

I cancelled my order for the FM039 and bought another Chinarello except this time I got it from cyclingyong.com. Yong was VERY fast and responsive to email. My concern with the FM039 was the really long wait (est end of May ship time) and the fact that it's brand new and that they may have some bugs to work out in the initial batch.

I'm so impressed with the RFM101 that I figure why chance it with new unknown frame? So far, I'm liking this RFM101 a lot more than my Madone that cost me nearly 3x as much. I do think some of the finishing details of the RFM101 were a bit lacking, so I'm hoping for a little better quality with the P1 frame from cyclingyong.com.

Bob


----------



## smacdone

petepeterson said:


> Those who have built frames with headsets from Dengfu... have you had problems with headset installs?


We had problems with the headsets we ordered to with some FM027 we are building up currently. We ordered headsets from them just to try to reduce the chances they would be correct. 
The problem we had was they were the wrong angle on the bearings the ones we got were 45*45 when in reality you need the 36*45. It took several pictures and a detailed explanation later for her to admit they didn't have the correct ones in stock now.


----------



## providince

Just placed my order for the RFM101 from cyclingyong.com. I was ready to pull the trigger with Greatkeen but the communication was so much better here and based upon internet pictures, the paint quality looks a little better. 
It cost a little more but I felt better with the communication and risked it.


----------



## fab4

bobonker said:


> FM039 update:
> 
> I cancelled my order for the FM039 and bought another Chinarello except this time I got it from cyclingyong.com. Yong was VERY fast and responsive to email. My concern with the FM039 was the really long wait (est end of May ship time) and the fact that it's brand new and that they may have some bugs to work out in the initial batch.
> 
> I'm so impressed with the RFM101 that I figure why chance it with new unknown frame? So far, I'm liking this RFM101 a lot more than my Madone that cost me nearly 3x as much. I do think some of the finishing details of the RFM101 were a bit lacking, so I'm hoping for a little better quality with the P1 frame from cyclingyong.com.
> 
> Bob


Good decision. I bought an RFM101 frame July of last year and got another one this month. The manufacturer upgraded the design and put the rear cable routing internally. The FM039 is so new they might upgrade the design in 6 months.


----------



## alexb618

i had a minor headset issue

the headset that came with my fm015 was fine but the lower bearing was a pretty tight fit in the head tube. i had to remove the headset when i had the frame painted locally and i had to split the sealed bearing to get it out. i expected that though because the outer race (?) of the sealed bearing was recessed behind a lip in the headtube and it was always a very tight fit in there. 

i replaced the headset with one that ribble use on their rebranded chinese frame, but even though the lower bearing was 1.5", it didnt fit anywhere near as tight as the original from deng fu and the front end was a tiny bit clunky.

yesterday i received a replacement headset from deng fu and it is just like the first one, a very tight fit. i will have a look a the dimensions on both bearings when i get home and update the thread.


----------



## petepeterson

alexb618 said:


> i had a minor headset issue
> 
> the headset that came with my fm015 was fine but the lower bearing was a pretty tight fit in the head tube. i had to remove the headset when i had the frame painted locally and i had to split the sealed bearing to get it out. i expected that though because the outer race (?) of the sealed bearing was recessed behind a lip in the headtube and it was always a very tight fit in there.
> 
> i replaced the headset with one that ribble use on their rebranded chinese frame, but even though the lower bearing was 1.5", it didnt fit anywhere near as tight as the original from deng fu and the front end was a tiny bit clunky.
> 
> yesterday i received a replacement headset from deng fu and it is just like the first one, a very tight fit. i will have a look a the dimensions on both bearings when i get home and update the thread.


would appreciate. I recalled seeing a few posts about headset issues a while back but took the 14$ risk...

would also be great if anyone knows if the FM028 headset specs are 1-1/2 to 1-1/8 45x45 or 36x45?


----------



## alexb618

deng fu fm015 headset info 

top bearings are much of a muchness so i am only referring to the lower bearings here.

*deng fu headset*
marking on lower bearing :
*OG19 1.5
8Hx52x40x45x45*
correct and very snug fitting factory headset for fm015 provided by manufacturer - Neco H373 http://www.necoparts.com/Products.aspx?page=&cate=8&pid=6

*ribble headset*
marking on lower bearing* 
51.5x40x7*
this headset that DOES NOT fit the fm015. ordered via ribble, comes on their 'stealth' frame which is 1 1/8 top 1.5 lower and is also 45x45 degree. this bearing is not as tall as the factory bearing, and also not as snug fitting and when fitted just seems like it needs more preload. but it is not sitting in your headtube correctly because it is not the right size.

summary :
the important number is the 51.5 vs 52
if you are buying a replacement headset make sure it is 45x45 and the marking on the lower bearing is 52 (which i assume is the outside diameter). 

does anyone have a FSA or similar 1.5" lower bearing that is not on a bike so we can look at the numbers? would be good to see what bearings are truly compatible.

**for google searches the important dimension is 1-1/8";x52x39.8 hopefully this helps someone


----------



## bruneti

This is a spec sheet for the FSA Orbit C-40 headset. It was sent to me by GOTOBIKE as the headset that fits the FM757. 
It may be the same spec used on several other chinese frames with 1.5" lower bearings. YMMV.
It appears to have similar specs to the Neco H373 headset. 
Verify this is correct before trying it on your frame.

View attachment 227085


----------



## Tubby1536

alexb618 said:


> deng fu fm015 headset info
> 
> top bearings are much of a muchness so i am only referring to the lower bearings here.
> 
> *deng fu headset*
> marking on lower bearing :
> *OG19 1.5
> 8Hx52x40x45x45*
> correct and very snug fitting factory headset for fm015 provided by manufacturer - Neco H373 http://www.necoparts.com/Products.aspx?page=&cate=8&pid=6
> 
> *ribble headset*
> marking on lower bearing*
> 51.5x40x7*
> this headset that DOES NOT fit the fm015. ordered via ribble, comes on their 'stealth' frame which is 1 1/8 top 1.5 lower and is also 45x45 degree. this bearing is not as tall as the factory bearing, and also not as snug fitting and when fitted just seems like it needs more preload. but it is not sitting in your headtube correctly because it is not the right size.
> 
> summary :
> the important number is the 51.5 vs 52
> if you are buying a replacement headset make sure it is 45x45 and the marking on the lower bearing is 52 (which i assume is the outside diameter).
> 
> does anyone have a FSA or similar 1.5" lower bearing that is not on a bike so we can look at the numbers? would be good to see what bearings are truly compatible.
> 
> **for google searches the important dimension is 1-1/8";x52x39.8 hopefully this helps someone


The FSA bearing is 8 x 40 x 51.8 OD 36/45. Bearing # MR110, Compatible crown race is H6083. It falls right in between the Neco and the wiggle so ti might be just right.


----------



## fyrefytr

*My FM018- Paint update*

My frame shipped earlier this week with anticipated arrival early next week.
I started with a pic lifted from Dengfus cache of pics, then tried a bunch of ideas using microsoft paint. 8 or 9 versions later, I had a crude rendering of what I wanted. Sent it to Mina at Dengfu via Skype. 2 days later I had a nicely done drawing back from Mina for my approval, with an estimate of 21 days for painting and striping. Paid via Paypal and exactly 21 days later my frame was ready to ship. Mina was able to provide a pic of the finished frame prior to shipping. Communication with Mina has been super easy throughout. I've avoided email altogether (except for the Paypal invoice) and used Skype.


----------



## providince

The silver accents are really nice! Great job. How do you rate the overall quality of the paint job?


----------



## asianarnold1

*Jack, Jenny or Mina ?*

i'm in the process of ordering two FM015. i emailed Jack Chen(Miracle Trade), Jenny(Hongfu) and Mina(Dengfu) at midnight. Jack replied w/in 6hrs, Jenny Jenny w/in 1 day, but Mina in 3 days! Jack has been quick to reply and send designs and quotes. Jack and Jenny were w/in $2 of their quotes. Mina is cheaper, but still waiting on final quote. I used skype with Mina the other night, so much quicker after. 
Mina's quote should be about $80-100 less then the other two. I'll see. 

here are the 2 color designs:


----------



## gpcyclist25

asianarnold1 said:


> i'm in the process of ordering two FM015. i emailed Jack Chen(Miracle Trade), Jenny(Hongfu) and Mina(Dengfu) at midnight. Jack replied w/in 6hrs, Jenny Jenny w/in 1 day, but Mina in 3 days! Jack has been quick to reply and send designs and quotes. Jack and Jenny were w/in $2 of their quotes. Mina is cheaper, but still waiting on final quote. I used skype with Mina the other night, so much quicker after.
> Mina's quote should be about $80-100 less then the other two. I'll see.
> 
> here are the 2 color designs:


In the midst of the same as you - I'm finding Jenny to be 10% higher across the board than Mina. Trying to figure out if there's any compelling value reason to go with Jenny at this point, especially since she's quoted considerably longer lead times.


----------



## fyrefytr

providince said:


> The silver accents are really nice! Great job. How do you rate the overall quality of the paint job?


Thanks. The silver is decal that is supposed to be under the clear coat. I'll post an update and pictures when it arrives. At this point, all I have to go on are the pictures Mina sent. I thought they did a very good job of interpreting and replicating my sketchy artwork, tho.


----------



## bkwrx

Well I got my package from Mina today. Painted 
FM028.


----------



## octapotamus

bruneti said:


> This is a spec sheet for the FSA Orbit C-40 headset. It was sent to me by GOTOBIKE as the headset that fits the FM757.
> It may be the same spec used on several other chinese frames with 1.5" lower bearings. YMMV.
> It appears to have similar specs to the Neco H373 headset.
> Verify this is correct before trying it on your frame.


This is the headset I have for my 757 when it arrives. The lower bearing isn't angled so it must be a snug fit.

Have you ordered a 757? I really want to see one built up, or at least some photos of the frame/fork other than the 2 or 3 avail on Gotobike/Internets..


----------



## fyrefytr

duplicate post


----------



## turbogrover

bkwrx said:


> Well I got my package from Mina today. Painted
> FM028.


Sooo.....let's see some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## j4son

anyplace i can find a template of this frame so i can mess with some decal designs?


----------



## alexb618

what is everyone using for a rear light with ISP frames?

the normal clamp on types will scratch the sh*t out of the paint...


----------



## octapotamus

alexb618 said:


> what is everyone using for a rear light with ISP frames?
> 
> the normal clamp on types will scratch the sh*t out of the paint...


I've been using a candle tied on with barbed wire, no probs so far... seriously, a rear light fitted properly with a rubber pad between the strap and frame should not harm the clear-coat one bit, let alone the paint.


----------



## shabbasuraj

Those are some nice TT builds.


----------



## Black37

Did Jenny/Jack/Mina do your paint drawings or did you do them on your own and send them for review/quotes?

Looks really nice!



asianarnold1 said:


> i'm in the process of ordering two FM015. i emailed Jack Chen(Miracle Trade), Jenny(Hongfu) and Mina(Dengfu) at midnight. Jack replied w/in 6hrs, Jenny Jenny w/in 1 day, but Mina in 3 days! Jack has been quick to reply and send designs and quotes. Jack and Jenny were w/in $2 of their quotes. Mina is cheaper, but still waiting on final quote. I used skype with Mina the other night, so much quicker after.
> Mina's quote should be about $80-100 less then the other two. I'll see.
> 
> here are the 2 color designs:


----------



## GoingCarbon

Black37 said:


> Did Jenny/Jack/Mina do your paint drawings or did you do them on your own and send them for review/quotes?
> 
> Looks really nice!


I rendered mine using Photoshop trial version (had to learn as I went along) then emailed it to Mina, 48hrs later Mina emailed me their graphic of the frame which looked great.


----------



## bruneti

octapotamus said:


> This is the headset I have for my 757 when it arrives. The lower bearing isn't angled so it must be a snug fit.
> 
> Have you ordered a 757? I really want to see one built up, or at least some photos of the frame/fork other than the 2 or 3 avail on Gotobike/Internets..



I have not ordered a FM757 yet. I was kind of waiting on you to build yours up first.  

Mine is going to be a long term project. Right now I'm thinking I will order the di2 version of the 757 and slowly start to acquire parts for the build, but not finish until Ultegra di2 comes out next year.


----------



## asianarnold1

Black37 said:


> Did Jenny/Jack/Mina do your paint drawings or did you do them on your own and send them for review/quotes?
> 
> Looks really nice!


I picked one of Jack's examples from a whole bunch of paints schemes 
http://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-209302584/road_racing_frame_and_fork.html#products
then i wrote Jack with a list of 4-5 changes to it. He emailed me with the exact changes that i requested. Very easy for him.
I did the same for Mina and she was able to duplicate the same.


----------



## Bisgaard

Multiple posts...


----------



## Bisgaard

Multiple posts...


----------



## Bisgaard

Hi,

This is me first post here, so please dont flame . 

Like many of you guys/girls, i'm about to order a TT frame home from China. I've spend the last couple of days looking for the right frame. 

I had a a very nice chat with Sophia from Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd - and she made my an quit good offer.

But as I'm totaly new to buying form China, I don't know if this i a trust-worthy company? Does any of you have historie with them? Can you tell me about what i can expect if i place an order? 

I've also talked a bit with Mina, but the replays are way slower than the service i got from Sophia. 

So please, can anyone tell something? .

Kind regards
Kasper
Denmark


----------



## figgskzoo

Bisgaard said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is me first post here, so please dont flame .
> 
> Like many of you guys/girls, i'm about to order a TT frame home from China. I've spend the last couple of days looking for the right frame.
> 
> I had a a very nice chat with Sophia from Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd - and she made my an quit good offer.
> 
> But as I'm totaly new to buying form China, I don't know if this i a trust-worthy company? Does any of you have historie with them? Can you tell me about what i can expect if i place an order?
> 
> I've also talked a bit with Mina, but the replays are way slower than the service i got from Sophia.
> 
> So please, can anyone tell something? .
> 
> Kind regards
> Kasper
> Denmark


Kasper,

Welcome to the Forum! I personally ordered a c/f frame from China. I was pleased with the delivery time and the actual product. However, you will have to judge for yourself if they are trustworthy as the nature of trust is a very subjective matter. I suggest you thoroughly read all the posts in the several Chinese carbon frame topics on this board and afterward you will be able to make an informed decision on whether or not you personally feel they are trustworthy enough for you. Bear in mind that there are several layers of protection that you can offer yourself in the form of PayPal, eBay, etc.. I can't stress enough that this is a personal decision and that the more information you have, the better-equipped you will be. This forum has become a great resource for prospective buyers. If you choose to buy one, please follow-up on this board with feedback on your experience.

--bill


----------



## Bisgaard

figgskzoo said:


> Kasper,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum! I personally ordered a c/f frame from China. I was pleased with the delivery time and the actual product. However, you will have to judge for yourself if they are trustworthy as the nature of trust is a very subjective matter. I suggest you thoroughly read all the posts in the several Chinese carbon frame topics on this board and afterward you will be able to make an informed decision on whether or not you personally feel they are trustworthy enough for you. Bear in mind that there are several layers of protection that you can offer yourself in the form of PayPal, eBay, etc.. I can't stress enough that this is a personal decision and that the more information you have, the better-equipped you will be. This forum has become a great resource for prospective buyers. If you choose to buy one, please follow-up on this board with feedback on your experience.
> 
> --bill


Hi Bill, 

Thank you for a good answer . 

I have read alle threads i could find on china frames, but could not find anything about the company I talked to. That was way I made this post . 

I'm hoping someone here has experience with them, else i'm going for CarbonZone, who I can see gets great feedback.


----------



## bkwrx

Just to piggy back on the question about who to order from. I just got my frame set from mina yesterday. All seems okay by just visually looking. On the company you are inquiring about. Well if no one has made a purchase from them. Do you want to be the first. Mina seems to be a busy person so that could be why response time seems slow. You should try skype around 9 o'clock est.


----------



## Bisgaard

bkwrx said:


> Just to piggy back on the question about who to order from. I just got my frame set from mina yesterday. All seems okay by just visually looking. On the company you are inquiring about. Well if no one has made a purchase from them. Do you want to be the first. Mina seems to be a busy person so that could be why response time seems slow. You should try skype around 9 o'clock est.


Well, no i don't like to be the first - thats way i posted in the first place. 

Can I have Minas skype contacts? Can't seem to find her under "dengfubike" on Skype.


----------



## bkwrx

You have the correct skype name.dengfubike. And you can email her at this email address [email protected]. Good luck. Ask a lot of question so you get what you want. Cheers


----------



## vladvm

you can also buy from http://www.flyxii.com/


----------



## Surfr

My FM015 Has been getting lots of action recently. It's an awesome crit/road race bike. I've also done a triathlon and the first TT of the season on it where I shaved a whole 2 minutes and 7 seconds off my 10 mile PB from last season (I've done a fair bit of training over winter mind.


----------



## smoothie_biker

vladvm said:


> you can also buy from http://www.flyxii.com/


+1 and good price from this seller for those who don't need custom paint/logo. Their ebay names: e_baygoods and carbon_bicycle. Just pulled trigger on Chinarello frame and parts for $530 USD shipped: 

54cm - Brand New Full carbon 3K Road Bike Frame & Fork
Item# 250793658570

Full Carbon Road Bike Handlebar 42cm with stem 100mm
Item# 300541612631

Full Carbon - Road Bike MTB 31.6mm Seatpost * 400mm
Item# 250781807237

2 Full Carbon Mountain Bike Road Bottle Water Cage 003
Item# 250796155847


----------



## B16A2NR

Just a heads up for those with the FM-028 and FM-015 ISP frame, Fairwheel bikes has the 38mm Black Tune Cappy back in stock. I was told they only ordered 6. I ordered mine yesterday for $155 shipped. If you're in the market for a ISP topper, I highly suggest you buy it now or suffer waiting weeks to months again.


----------



## petepeterson

thanks gotta love how the topper costs more than a third of the frame....


----------



## B16A2NR

petepeterson said:


> thanks gotta love how the topper costs more than a third of the frame....


I totally agree with you. However in my quest for a sub 14lb build, the weight reduced by the Tune Cappy was on the cheaper side of $/gram.


----------



## figgskzoo

B16A2NR said:


> I totally agree with you. However in my quest for a sub 14lb build, the weight reduced by the Tune Cappy was on the cheaper side of $/gram.


My red 38mm tune cappy is supposed to be here tomorrow - FairWheelBikes rocks!

Finally get to perch my ass upon my Fikiz Antares 00 -- oh yesss!


----------



## petepeterson

...oh i'll be ordering one too for sure


----------



## Bisgaard

Mina seems not to respond to my emails today, and my timezone fits badly with China, so i'll just try here. 

How much is their clincher wheels? I'd like a 50mm front and a 88mm rear.


----------



## GoingCarbon

Bisgaard said:



> Mina seems not to respond to my emails today, and my timezone fits badly with China, so i'll just try here


I chatted to Mina on Skype this morning (UK time) she told me she was having problems getting to her email


----------



## Bisgaard

GoingCarbon said:


> I chatted to Mina on Skype this morning (UK time) she told me she was having problems getting to her email


That could explain it . Well, i'll just have to wait then. 

Anyone knows where you can get custom decals, ex for wheels?


----------



## smokey0066

The following were the quotes I received from Mina. Too bad there isnt a sticky on this thread with FAQ and prices from these wholesalers. 

the frameset FM028 isp price is $390 include frame,fork and intergrated seatpost with clear coating.
the frameset FM015 isp price is $370 include frame,fork and intergrated seatpost with clear coating.
the model Fm018 isp price is $498 include frame,fork and intergrated seatpost with clear coating.
the tubular wheelset 88mm price is $428 /pair with black hub.
the clincher wheelset 20mm price is $437/pair with black hub.
the clincher wheelset 50mm price is $467/pair with black hub.
for the shipping cost ,the frameset $120/2pcs,the wheelset $110/2pairs.


----------



## smokey0066

The following were the quotes I received from Mina. Too bad there isnt a sticky on this thread with FAQ and prices from these wholesalers. 

the frameset FM028 isp price is $390 include frame,fork and intergrated seatpost with clear coating.
the frameset FM015 isp price is $370 include frame,fork and intergrated seatpost with clear coating.
the model Fm018 isp price is $498 include frame,fork and intergrated seatpost with clear coating.
the tubular wheelset 88mm price is $428 /pair with black hub.
the clincher wheelset 20mm price is $437/pair with black hub.
the clincher wheelset 50mm price is $467/pair with black hub.
for the shipping cost ,the frameset $120/2pcs,the wheelset $110/2pairs.


----------



## srracer

So, not that it's necessary, but I can report another successful delivery from DengFu. After a a couple of weeks of email exchanges with Mina, we agreed on a paintjob and price for a handful of items:

FM015 Frame and fork
Headset
50mm Clincher set
x2 HB003 bars
x2 seatposts (different sizes)
100mm Stem
x4 bottle cages

I sent paypal on 2/28 and then after getting a tracking number this past Monday, my stuff arrived today. I am quite pleased with the quality that I can see on the surface from all the parts. I'll post some pictures after I get it built up. 

-Chris


----------



## carlwithac

If anyone(preferably in the US) is looking to purchase a chinese TT frame(54cm) I ordered one from carbonzone as backup, but I won't be needing it. Only been unboxed and then reboxed. Just popped the wheels in to make sure the dropouts and fork where square.

It's this exact frame:
http://cgi.ebay.com/12KCarbon-Triat...70605480507?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b8e10a3b

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## shadoweave

Anyone has any idea what to do if the wrong size is ordered? I ordered a RFM101 from GreatKeen and realised it was the wrong size for me when it arrived. Any chance it's exchangeable or do I just have to suck up the price?


----------



## weekendroadie

What size is it and what size do you need.


----------



## shadoweave

I got a 500mm when I actually needed a 520/540mm. Wasn't the best move on my part.


----------



## weekendroadie

Abit small for I as well, if it was a 54cm I'd buy it off you.


----------



## shadoweave

Thanks for thinking about it though.


----------



## octapotamus

Bisgaard said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is me first post here, so please dont flame .
> 
> Like many of you guys/girls, i'm about to order a TT frame home from China. I've spend the last couple of days looking for the right frame.
> 
> I had a a very nice chat with Sophia from Shanghai Hongying Trade Co., Ltd - and she made my an quit good offer.
> 
> But as I'm totaly new to buying form China, I don't know if this i a trust-worthy company? Does any of you have historie with them? Can you tell me about what i can expect if i place an order?
> 
> I've also talked a bit with Mina, but the replays are way slower than the service i got from Sophia.
> 
> So please, can anyone tell something? .
> 
> Kind regards
> Kasper
> Denmark


I ordered my FM015 through Sophia. I've posted about the process so just look for my posts on the matter a few pages back. You won't be the first, and they do deliver. Just don't order BB30 through them :thumbsup:


----------



## bobonker

A 50cm would fit a buddy of mine who is vertically challenged. PM me with a price for it.

Bob


----------



## bobonker

Surfr said:


> My FM015 Has been getting lots of action recently. It's an awesome crit/road race bike. I've also done a triathlon and the first TT of the season on it where I shaved a whole 2 minutes and 7 seconds off my 10 mile PB from last season (I've done a fair bit of training over winter mind.


This is great feedback! Keep it coming, folks. I've put about 100 miles on the RFM101 that I built. So far, so good!

Bob


----------



## srracer

Finished unpacking everything. For anybody who is interested, I took a boat load of pictures of the frame and fork. I must say, I am quite impressed so far... though I haven't yet assembled anything or ridden it. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/slideruleracer/NewBikeFrame#

-Chris


----------



## gb155

Can someone point me in the direction of a Chinarello-Pained in Team Sky Colours ?

Many Thanks 

Gaz


----------



## Bisgaard

I'm really colse to make a deal on the FM018, but i need you guys opinion on the size.

I'm 1.90m and got 85cm legs (dont know the exact english expression). Will the 56 frame be to small? 

I'm used to bike on my road Matrix F:35 which is 56. Will a 56 TT fit as well?


----------



## FTR

Bisgaard said:


> I'm really colse to make a deal on the FM018, but i need you guys opinion on the size.
> 
> I'm 1.90m and got 85cm legs (dont know the exact english expression). Will the 56 frame be to small?
> 
> I'm used to bike on my road Matrix F:35 which is 56. Will a 56 TT fit as well?


I am about your size and ride a 58cm effective top tube.


----------



## sand101

Bisgaard said:


> I'm really colse to make a deal on the FM018, but i need you guys opinion on the size.
> 
> I'm 1.90m and got 85cm legs (dont know the exact english expression). Will the 56 frame be to small?
> 
> I'm used to bike on my road Matrix F:35 which is 56. Will a 56 TT fit as well?


The calculator at wrenchscience.com will give you a pretty good idea what effective top tube length you will need.


----------



## malbecman

Am I correct in seeing that cyclingyong.com has the Chinarello frames on special for $100 USD??? Or am I crazy?  

Anyone dealt with them and their frames? I could not seem to find too much in the way of reviews. Thanks......

-M


----------



## Bisgaard

malbecman said:


> Am I correct in seeing that cyclingyong.com has the Chinarello frames on special for $100 USD??? Or am I crazy?
> 
> Anyone dealt with them and their frames? I could not seem to find too much in the way of reviews. Thanks......
> 
> -M


Thought that too, but read again. The 100$ is just the deposit - the frame is about 800$.


----------



## figgskzoo

FTR said:



> I am about your size and ride a 58cm effective top tube.


same height here - and I ride a 58cm eff. t/t


----------



## jkent59

Has anyone seem a full carbon lugged frame from China? If so, who makes them?


----------



## GoingCarbon

Yesterday I finally paid Dengfu via Paypal for my FM028 

Today my email to Mina bounced back with "Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:" 

So I tried Skype and Dengfubike is off-line 

Hopefully, it a short-term local issue and all will be fine


----------



## Bigno

shadoweave said:


> I got a 500mm when I actually needed a 520/540mm. Wasn't the best move on my part.


how tall are you ? inseam?


----------



## alexb618

GoingCarbon said:


> Yesterday I finally paid Dengfu via Paypal for my FM028
> 
> Today my email to Mina bounced back with "Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:"
> 
> So I tried Skype and Dengfubike is off-line
> 
> Hopefully, it a short-term local issue and all will be fine


i have bought a few things via mina but a cpl of weeks ago i was getting bounced emails so i just went straight to tony at deng fu via the contact us page on their website, all fine.


----------



## Hennessy

Hi ,my frameset from flyxii arrived yesterday :
https://img138.imageshack.us/f/frameset.png/
However i saw something that worried me ,it look like a scratch :
https://img802.imageshack.us/f/img0078vg.jpg/
Can this turn into a problem or its just a cosmetic issue ?


----------



## malbecman

Bisgaard said:


> Thought that too, but read again. The 100$ is just the deposit - the frame is about 800$.


 Ok, thanks. That price ($800) makes a LOT more sense. Heck, for $100 I'd buy 5 of them....


----------



## sand101

Hennessy said:


> Hi ,my frameset from flyxii arrived yesterday :
> https://img138.imageshack.us/f/frameset.png/
> However i saw something that worried me ,it look like a scratch :
> https://img802.imageshack.us/f/img0078vg.jpg/
> Can this turn into a problem or its just a cosmetic issue ?


Hard to tell with all the light reflections. Looks cosmetic, if I had to guess, tough. A little wax and it probably goes away.


----------



## PeteMadog

Has anyone pulled the trigger on the FM039?


----------



## PeteMadog

double post


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

PeteMadog said:


> Has anyone pulled the trigger on the FM039?


am wondering the same. am mad to get a review for one of these babies.


----------



## gpcyclist25

PeteMadog said:


> Has anyone pulled the trigger on the FM039?


It means you'd need to find some people willing to effectively be unpaid beta testers for the product.


----------



## beston

gpcyclist25 said:


> It means you'd need to find some people willing to effectively be unpaid beta testers for the product.


except for the fact that they really wouldn't ask for feedback!


----------



## providince

Bisgaard said:


> Thought that too, but read again. The 100$ is just the deposit - the frame is about 800$.


You can get the frame for less. If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## volvo fatboy

providince said:


> You can get the frame for less. If you have questions, let me know.


Would that be through the same seller (cyclingyong)?

Do you ride the chinarello? If so, how good is it to ride, and how good is the paint job?


----------



## JPDynamics

Hey everyone i have a question about the Neco headset that Dengfu sends out. I am about to cut my fork to size and i was just wondering if that silver cap (on the expansion plug) needs to be perfectly flush with the top of the steerer tube. Thanks.


----------



## PeteMadog

Quote from Jenny at Dengfu for the FM039

535USD(include FM039+SP039+fork+seatpost clamp)+15USD(headset)+80USD(shipping cost)
this model will open size 50/52/54/56/58cm,


----------



## figgskzoo

JPDynamics said:


> Hey everyone i have a question about the Neco headset that Dengfu sends out. I am about to cut my fork to size and i was just wondering if that silver cap (on the expansion plug) needs to be perfectly flush with the top of the steerer tube. Thanks.


Well, ideally the expansion plug should be located in the steer tube at or *just* below the location of the stem's steer tube clamp to minimize not only internal, outward pressure (from the plug), but also outside, inward pressure (from the stem clamp) - ya' know, opposing forces. So, wherever that puts your expansion plug's top relative to the top of the fork's steer tube is dependant upon how much steer tube you have extending above your stem. There are differing opinions on how much steer tube should extend above your stem, but in the early stages of fine-tuning your frame fit, you may have from 5 to 25mm (or more) of steer tube extending above your stem. For final fit, I would recommend no more than 10mm of steer tube protuding above your stem. Also bear in mind a (typical) maximum of 25mm of spacers between your headset top bearing and the bottom of your stem's steer tube clamp.

Hope this helps - it is only one opinion - others' may vary.


----------



## c.roots

Hi,

been lurnking and reading these threads for sometime and would like to order a FM15 or FM28. A little unsure about what size frame will suit me, my height is 172mm, and inseam 86.5mm. 

I was recomended the 55cm FM-15, any opinions/thoughts on this being suitable? and what would the equivalient sized FM-28 be?

cheers


----------



## c.roots

Hi,

been lurking and reading these threads for sometime and would like to order a FM15 or FM28. A little unsure about what size frame will suit me, my height is 172mm, and inseam 86.5mm. 

I was recomended the 55cm FM-15, any opinions/thoughts on this being suitable? and what would the equivalient sized FM-28 be?

cheers


----------



## petepeterson

c.roots said:


> Hi,
> 
> been lurking and reading these threads for sometime and would like to order a FM15 or FM28. A little unsure about what size frame will suit me, my height is 172mm, and inseam 86.5mm.
> 
> I was recomended the 55cm FM-15, any opinions/thoughts on this being suitable? and what would the equivalient sized FM-28 be?
> 
> cheers



I would compare the top tube lengths on the geometry charts.


----------



## gb155

I'd love to know how to get it cheaper PLEASE.


----------



## providince

gb155 said:


> I'd love to know how to get it cheaper PLEASE.


Ask them to sell it to you for less. That's what I did and it worked for me.


----------



## chaos2304

it is about 630$. my frame is on the way, painted in caisse de espargne colours. i can upload some high quality pics if you like. and when i have it in my hands;-)


----------



## Perico

Surfr said:


> My FM015 Has been getting lots of action recently. It's an awesome crit/road race bike. I've also done a triathlon and the first TT of the season on it where I shaved a whole 2 minutes and 7 seconds off my 10 mile PB from last season (I've done a fair bit of training over winter mind.


Hey your clubs kit maker messed up and forgot some vowels!:thumbsup:


----------



## dmabraham

*Purchase*

I bought a 54 cm Fm028 from Carbonzone on Ebay last night, should be getting a seat post, seat clamp, and headset as well. Total was $550 with shipping, only slightly more than when I bought my original size 56 Fm028 direct from Tony at Dengfu.

Ill post up some more when I get a tracking number and when it arrives. Assuming it does Ill be selling my size 56 ISP - frame, fork, headset.

Dan


----------



## Lucky77

Anyone got an image file with just the outline of a Deng Fu FM018 or Carbonzone TT01?

Would like to start looking at colour and graphic combos.


----------



## gb155

providince said:


> Ask them to sell it to you for less. That's what I did and it worked for me.



how much did they give it to you for?

&

What is the ride like ?


Any Pics ?

MANY Thanks 

Gaz


----------



## JPDynamics

Thanks for the information Figgs, i appreciate it.

Also question for anyone else who got the FM015 from Dengfu... Is there suppose to be a metal insert on the left chain stay where your skewers clamp down onto? I see the fork has these but my frame did not come with one so i was wondering if anyone elses frame came with this or if this is even a problem.


----------



## forfun

ok guys... i crashed my china bike  at 56km/h
i got off super lucky. 4 other blokes who stacked it got really hurt and broken $5000.00 dollar frames. the extent of my damage is sore back and i just have no skin on my butt at the moment.. i will be over it in a week or 2.

my question is, how big a scratch is a BAD scratch? they are extremely hard to photograph, and when i asked a local bike shop i got the ususal ramble about inferior quality blah blah blah.

can anyone help or make out my dodgy photos. i will try to photothem again in direct sunlight with a better camera and no flash in the next few days.

thanks for your help guys


----------



## config

I'm glad you're OK. It seems your bike faired pretty well especially at 56km/hr compared to those $5K frames. Makes you wonder which ones are really inferior. I can somewhat afford to replace a frame at $500 not $5K though. I had to replace one shifter after a minor spill and that cost me $250.

I can't tell from the pics but if they are just surface scratches and are not deep, I would still ride it.



forfun said:


> ok guys... i crashed my china bike  at 56km/h
> i got off super lucky. 4 other blokes who stacked it got really hurt and broken $5000.00 dollar frames. the extent of my damage is sore back and i just have no skin on my butt at the moment.. i will be over it in a week or 2.
> 
> my question is, how big a scratch is a BAD scratch? they are extremely hard to photograph, and when i asked a local bike shop i got the ususal ramble about inferior quality blah blah blah.
> 
> can anyone help or make out my dodgy photos. i will try to photothem again in direct sunlight with a better camera and no flash in the next few days.
> 
> thanks for your help guys


----------



## forfun

config said:


> I'm glad you're OK. It seems your bike faired pretty well especially at 56km/hr compared to those $5K frames. Makes you wonder which ones are really inferior. I can somewhat afford to replace a frame at $500 not $5K though. I had to replace one shifter after a minor spill and that cost me $250.
> 
> I can't tell from the pics but if they are just surface scratches and are not deep, I would still ride it.


cheers i would like to think it was super strength of the china, but i think i just got lucky on both body and bike accounts... yeah the scratches are deeper than surface clear, but not too deep.


----------



## srracer

JPDynamics said:


> Hey everyone i have a question about the Neco headset that Dengfu sends out. I am about to cut my fork to size and i was just wondering if that silver cap (on the expansion plug) needs to be perfectly flush with the top of the steerer tube. Thanks.


With the Neco expansion plug design, you need to cut your steerer such that the silver cap is at least 1/16" BELOW the top surface of your stem. Mine was maybe closer to 1/8". Since the silver cap is around .1" thick itself, it means you need to cut your steerer tube around .200" lower than the top of your stem. 

You don't want it flush because then when you tighten the nut for the black cap above the stem, you won't be able to provide any thrust forces on the steering stem bearings - which is necessary to keep them loaded and aligned properly.

And, in case it isn't obvious, you want to make sure that you leave the stem loose - Tighten the top cap bolt FIRST, then center and tighten your stem. If you tighten the stem first, then you'll be in the same position - you won't be applying any thrust loads on the stem bearings.

Hope this helps,
-Chris


----------



## figgskzoo

forfun said:


> cheers i would like to think it was super strength of the china, but i think i just got lucky on both body and bike accounts... yeah the scratches are deeper than surface clear, but not too deep.


Do any of the fibres appear cut?


----------



## 92gli

Sorta looks like that left chainstay took an impact from how the outer coating is peeling away. But its hard to tell from the pic...


----------



## providince

gb155 said:


> how much did they give it to you for?
> 
> &
> 
> What is the ride like ?
> 
> 
> Any Pics ?
> 
> MANY Thanks
> 
> Gaz


I will take pics and post when I receive. As far as ride quality, that is too subjective, could be great for me and terrible for you. Too many things factor in to give you a reasonably qualitative analysis. 
What I will do however is ride a real dogma 60.1 and try and keep all other factors the same. Seat, wheels tire pressure etc... I will also try and do a weigh in between the two and I will also highlight all other differences I find.


----------



## gb155

Appreciate your efforts man and will look forward to the pics and comparison verdict 

How much was it you managed to get it for ?


----------



## JPDynamics

Well i just finished building up my FM015 ISP 55cm. This is my first time building up a bike from scratch and i must say it was a blast and an awesome learning experience. Everything went smoothly except my cuts were not as nice as i would have liked them to be. I have some Easton EA70 wheels coming soon and i am going to drop down from 35mm to 25mm on my spacers. A special thanks to Figgskzoo for clearing up lots of my questions.

And finally here is a picture. Enjoy.


----------



## bobonker

^^^ b1tchin!!

Bob


----------



## vladvm

forfun said:


> ok guys... i crashed my china bike  at 56km/h
> i got off super lucky. 4 other blokes who stacked it got really hurt and broken $5000.00 dollar frames. the extent of my damage is sore back and i just have no skin on my butt at the moment.. i will be over it in a week or 2.
> 
> my question is, how big a scratch is a BAD scratch? they are extremely hard to photograph, and when i asked a local bike shop i got the ususal ramble about inferior quality blah blah blah.
> 
> can anyone help or make out my dodgy photos. i will try to photothem again in direct sunlight with a better camera and no flash in the next few days.
> 
> thanks for your help guys


Good luck on recovering. Unfortunately crashes are part of race, especially competitive sprints.....but here is a quick test - tap a coin on the frame and listen to sound variance. Basically, you want to hear a ring or bright plastic sound..if you hear a dull sound then the carbon has been compromised. If you hear ringing where the scratches are, then they are just superficial - ride the sucker!


----------



## shabbasuraj

That crashed frame is done.

Get another one.


----------



## carlwithac

Has anyone put a wheelcover on a chinese wheelset with any success?


----------



## forfun

ok crashed frame update. best photo i can get.. very hard to photograph

thanks very much everyone for your comments! 
i tried the coin thing - no change in noise. things looking good in that regard!
however,
the scratches are definately from some sort of serious side impact. there are very similair scratch/gouges in the quick release lever....

for the people who think just get another one.. is that just because that any seed of doubt is enough, or because all deeper scratches turn into problems?

if this frame is going to be trashed, i am happy to sacrifice the remains to anyones ideas of serious strength testing! 

thanks again


----------



## shabbasuraj

It is just not worth it.

My main concern is the location of that damage.

Really close to that dropout. i.e., the metal sleeve area.

Retire the frame, your dentist will thank you.

Get another one. As others have stated in this thread...

These frames are dirt cheap, so by that rationale... another one is also dirt cheap.

I have to admit, I have ridden crashed carbon before, but not with a gouged chainstay.


----------



## alexb618

i would replace it because that is the whole point of buying these frames

ride, crash, replace...


----------



## Guymk

If you do replace it I would cut it apart in several places and inspect the inside of it. Of course you could do that after some demolition tests.


----------



## figgskzoo

JPDynamics said:


> Well i just finished building up my FM015 ISP 55cm. This is my first time building up a bike from scratch and i must say it was a blast and an awesome learning experience. Everything went smoothly except my cuts were not as nice as i would have liked them to be. I have some Easton EA70 wheels coming soon and i am going to drop down from 35mm to 25mm on my spacers. A special thanks to Figgskzoo for clearing up lots of my questions.
> 
> And finally here is a picture. Enjoy.



Thanks for the thanks - your bike looks great - nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## octapotamus

Received my FM757 yesterday. 
Superbly packed with styrofoam lining the entire box, and the parts within all wrapped tidily in more foam. The first thing I checked was the BB and bingo! BB30 at last  
Fiddled around and did a rough partial assembly, pic attached. The frame/fork have some lovely lines to them, and the UD finish has a real organic marbly appearance up close, I'll take some better pics and post reports on rides once the build is done and I've seen some kms on it. 
Dropping off to Wembley Cycles this evening to get the fork cut, BB30 pressed in, Crank installed and FD mounted (I don't have a torque wrench so this last part I'm nervous about doing myself). Ding dong!


----------



## Tubby1536

Looking good Octapotamus. Here is a quick shot of my built up FM307.

Came to 16.4 lbs as pictured. No ride report yet. I have only had it on the trainer but so far so good.


----------



## forfun

Tubby1536 said:


> Looking good Octapotamus. Here is a quick shot of my built up FM307.
> 
> Came to 16.4 lbs as pictured. No ride report yet. I have only had it on the trainer but so far so good.


tubby1536 that bike looks sensational. 
would you mind telling me what spec those brake calipers are?
thanks


----------



## octapotamus

Tubby1536 said:


> Looking good Octapotamus. Here is a quick shot of my built up FM307.
> 
> Came to 16.4 lbs as pictured. No ride report yet. I have only had it on the trainer but so far so good.


Sweeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## vladvm

forfun said:


> ok crashed frame update. best photo i can get.. very hard to photograph
> 
> thanks very much everyone for your comments!
> i tried the coin thing - no change in noise. things looking good in that regard!
> however,
> the scratches are definately from some sort of serious side impact. there are very similair scratch/gouges in the quick release lever....
> 
> for the people who think just get another one.. is that just because that any seed of doubt is enough, or because all deeper scratches turn into problems?
> 
> if this frame is going to be trashed, i am happy to sacrifice the remains to anyones ideas of serious strength testing!
> 
> thanks again


Few test suggestion to break some myths about these Chinese carbon:
1. Test the fork strength
2. Cut the frame in half to see if wall thickness is consistent
3. See if you can drive a nail through a piece of carbon
4. See what max weight the frame can carry
5. Drop it from a height to see if carbon breaks like glass


----------



## shabbasuraj

6. Leave it in the mid-day sun to see if it melts.


----------



## Black37

The elusive 757 really does exist. I've been waitig to see one of these built up for awhile! Get to work Octapotamus!!! It looks great so far!

I do have a quick question for you as I am getting ready to order mine soon. Can you take a measurement from the center of the BB to the TOP of the seat tube for me? Their geometry charts show this frame quite a compact geometry, but your photos don't really show that. I also will be ordering a M/L. I would like to know this exact measurement. Thanks

Congrats!!



octapotamus said:


> Received my FM757 yesterday.
> Superbly packed with styrofoam lining the entire box, and the parts within all wrapped tidily in more foam. The first thing I checked was the BB and bingo! BB30 at last
> Fiddled around and did a rough partial assembly, pic attached. The frame/fork have some lovely lines to them, and the UD finish has a real organic marbly appearance up close, I'll take some better pics and post reports on rides once the build is done and I've seen some kms on it.
> Dropping off to Wembley Cycles this evening to get the fork cut, BB30 pressed in, Crank installed and FD mounted (I don't have a torque wrench so this last part I'm nervous about doing myself). Ding dong!


----------



## octapotamus

Black37 said:


> The elusive 757 really does exist. I've been waitig to see one of these built up for awhile! Get to work Octapotamus!!! It looks great so far!
> 
> I do have a quick question for you as I am getting ready to order mine soon. Can you take a measurement from the center of the BB to the TOP of the seat tube for me? Their geometry charts show this frame quite a compact geometry, but your photos don't really show that. I also will be ordering a M/L. I would like to know this exact measurement. Thanks
> 
> Congrats!!


Cheers! I can confirm BB Center to Top of ST is 520mm. The chart I was sent has been on the money for everything I've measured so far. I think the geo of my frame is distorted a bit in that photo due to the wide angle lens and standing relatively close. 
When I've got the chance I'll get it outside and shoot it from a good distance with plenty of zoom to try and remove most of the foreshortening. Stay tuned!


----------



## Lucky77

JPDynamics said:


> Well i just finished building up my FM015 ISP 55cm. This is my first time building up a bike from scratch and i must say it was a blast and an awesome learning experience. Everything went smoothly except my cuts were not as nice as i would have liked them to be. I have some Easton EA70 wheels coming soon and i am going to drop down from 35mm to 25mm on my spacers. A special thanks to Figgskzoo for clearing up lots of my questions.
> 
> And finally here is a picture. Enjoy.


JPD is your frame UD finish or matte black painted?


----------



## pburnett

octapotamus said:


> Received my FM757 yesterday.
> Superbly packed with styrofoam lining the entire box, and the parts within all wrapped tidily in more foam. The first thing I checked was the BB and bingo! BB30 at last
> Fiddled around and did a rough partial assembly, pic attached. The frame/fork have some lovely lines to them, and the UD finish has a real organic marbly appearance up close, I'll take some better pics and post reports on rides once the build is done and I've seen some kms on it.
> Dropping off to Wembley Cycles this evening to get the fork cut, BB30 pressed in, Crank installed and FD mounted (I don't have a torque wrench so this last part I'm nervous about doing myself). Ding dong!



More pics please!I am also considering this frame.


----------



## Tubby1536

forfun said:


> tubby1536 that bike looks sensational.
> would you mind telling me what spec those brake calipers are?
> thanks


Thanks. The brake calipers are TRP 950sl.


----------



## kip.duff

*Is there a carbon wheel thread somewhere??*

I bought an FM015 thru DengFu (excellent bike!). Ready to buy wheels (probably 38mm clinchers/Novatec hubs). May be getting them from Mina @ $532/set . I've been trying to find a thread in this forum or elsewhere specifically for China carbon wheels with no success. Trying to find out consensus on product and price. Can anyone direct me please?? Thanks, Kip..............


----------



## octapotamus

kip.duff said:


> I bought an FM015 thru DengFu (excellent bike!). Ready to buy wheels (probably 38mm clinchers/Novatec hubs). May be getting them from Mina @ $532/set . I've been trying to find a thread in this forum or elsewhere specifically for China carbon wheels with no success. Trying to find out consensus on product and price. Can anyone direct me please?? Thanks, Kip..............


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=241788&highlight=chinese+carbon+wheels


----------



## bruneti

Octapotamus - The 757 looks great! I'm anxiously awaiting more photos. Hopefully a ride report too.


----------



## natbla

jnotv said:


> Just starting to put together my GreatKeen RFM-106. I went away from my original idea to outfit with my Shimano Ultegra off my Mercier Serpens...some of that went on my Tri bike the rest found its way to eBay.
> 
> The only Shimano is the bottom bracket and the pedals. Why did I go away from Shimano, I really do not know!
> 
> Should have it together for a ride later this week or this weekend and will give my report!
> 
> John


So how did it ride, is it what you expected, what's it like descending etc.? I'm about to pull the trigger on this frame through ebay. How did the weight come out, and any issues with installing parts?


----------



## roadie01

octapotamus said:


> Received my FM757 yesterday.
> Superbly packed with styrofoam lining the entire box, and the parts within all wrapped tidily in more foam. The first thing I checked was the BB and bingo! BB30 at last
> Fiddled around and did a rough partial assembly, pic attached. The frame/fork have some lovely lines to them, and the UD finish has a real organic marbly appearance up close, I'll take some better pics and post reports on rides once the build is done and I've seen some kms on it.
> Dropping off to Wembley Cycles this evening to get the fork cut, BB30 pressed in, Crank installed and FD mounted (I don't have a torque wrench so this last part I'm nervous about doing myself). Ding dong!



 I hate to say it but your asking to ruin your new frame before ever getting it on the road. Never, Never, ever clamp a carbon frame in a work stand by one of the frame tubes. The wall thickness is not designed to handle the clamping force and can very easily crack. 
Always clamp carbon bikes in the stand by the seat post only. Even better is to use a euro style stand that clamps the bike by the frond dropout and supports the frame at the bottom bracket. 

*Ex LBS mechanic*


----------



## octapotamus

roadie01 said:


> I hate to say it but your asking to ruin your new frame before ever getting it on the road. Never, Never, ever clamp a carbon frame in a work stand by one of the frame tubes. The wall thickness is not designed to handle the clamping force and can very easily crack.
> Always clamp carbon bikes in the stand by the seat post only. Even better is to use a euro style stand that clamps the bike by the frond dropout and supports the frame at the bottom bracket.
> 
> *Ex LBS mechanic*


Oh is that what that crackling noise was, is that bad? JK. 
Duly noted and a very good point, ta. 
I'm not in the habit of clamping there, and in this case the clamping was very light. 
Rest assured, once I'm building it properly and need it held nice and firmly, seatpost it will be :thumbsup:


----------



## figgskzoo

roadie01 said:


> I hate to say it but your asking to ruin your new frame before ever getting it on the road. Never, Never, ever clamp a carbon frame in a work stand by one of the frame tubes. The wall thickness is not designed to handle the clamping force and can very easily crack.
> Always clamp carbon bikes in the stand by the seat post only. Even better is to use a euro style stand that clamps the bike by the frond dropout and supports the frame at the bottom bracket.
> 
> *Ex LBS mechanic*



Thanks. Previousy guilty of said grevious sin.


----------



## duck_05as

Hello guys... What you think about this frame?
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...ork-52Medium-520MM-BLACK-EPS-wholesalers.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...d-fork-52-Medium-520MM-WHITE-wholesalers.html


----------



## DaveT

duck_05as said:


> Hello guys... What you think about this frame?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...ork-52Medium-520MM-BLACK-EPS-wholesalers.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...d-fork-52-Medium-520MM-WHITE-wholesalers.html


Doubt that it's the real thing...counterfeit.....scam.......


----------



## duck_05as

DaveT said:


> Doubt that it's the real thing...counterfeit.....scam.......


Yes, I now...but it is a good replica!:thumbsup:


----------



## ultraman6970

Finally somebody with the 757, looks good, pictures please.


----------



## mrbubbles

duck_05as said:


> Hello guys... What you think about this frame?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...ork-52Medium-520MM-BLACK-EPS-wholesalers.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...d-fork-52-Medium-520MM-WHITE-wholesalers.html


Somebody needs to find the direct supplier, cyclingyong are middle men and they jack the price.


----------



## providince

I don't mind paying a middle man a little more if they can make the transaction easier and more convenient. For me the better communication with cyclingyong was MUCH better than with greatkeen. While I have not received the frame yet, the process up to this point has been much better.


----------



## FTR

roadie01 said:


> I hate to say it but your asking to ruin your new frame before ever getting it on the road. Never, Never, ever clamp a carbon frame in a work stand by one of the frame tubes. The wall thickness is not designed to handle the clamping force and can very easily crack.
> Always clamp carbon bikes in the stand by the seat post only. Even better is to use a euro style stand that clamps the bike by the frond dropout and supports the frame at the bottom bracket.
> 
> *Ex LBS mechanic*


While you are at it make sure you dont clamp on your front derailleur and if that is a carbon fork steerer dont clamp the stem to it. While we are at it you better not clamp it in the workstand by your carbon seatpost either.
Looks like you better just work on it standing against your wall.

*Current long term home bike mechanic and cynic*


----------



## fab4

providince said:


> I don't mind paying a middle man a little more if they can make the transaction easier and more convenient. For me the better communication with cyclingyong was MUCH better than with greatkeen. While I have not received the frame yet, the process up to this point has been much better.


Agreed. Greatkeen's communications has really sucked this year. They use to reply promptly but lately it takes 5 to a week for them to respond to emails and the english to chinese translation sometimes gets mixed up. I haven't done business with Cyclingyong but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## fab4

duck_05as said:


> Hello guys... What you think about this frame?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...ork-52Medium-520MM-BLACK-EPS-wholesalers.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...d-fork-52-Medium-520MM-WHITE-wholesalers.html


Damn! They look like the real thing. Should we call them "Colnaiwan" or "Tainago"?


----------



## fab4

JPDynamics said:


> Well i just finished building up my FM015 ISP 55cm. This is my first time building up a bike from scratch and i must say it was a blast and an awesome learning experience. Everything went smoothly except my cuts were not as nice as i would have liked them to be. I have some Easton EA70 wheels coming soon and i am going to drop down from 35mm to 25mm on my spacers. A special thanks to Figgskzoo for clearing up lots of my questions.
> 
> And finally here is a picture. Enjoy.


Super duper lookin' good bike.


----------



## mrbubbles

fab4 said:


> Damn! They look like the real thing. Should we call them "Colnaiwan" or "Tainago"?


Chinalgo.


----------



## forfun

hey can anyone tell me the code name for this frame:
thanks guys


----------



## fab4

mrbubbles said:


> Chinalgo.


"Chinalgo" sounds better. Does "EPS" mean Expensive Piece of $#!t?


----------



## octapotamus

The Gods are conspiring against me.. I'm getting my frame back from the LBS this evening BUT we have a birthday dinner tonight and are going to Rotto for the weekend so I won't actually be able to start the build until Sunday evening, and even then I won't be able to FINISH it as I'm still waiting on a carbon FD Clamp (the one I have is cheap crap and slightly ovalized and guaranteed to crush the shyt out of the ST)  until then, here are some more dodgy photos I took showing various areas/angles of the frame. This is an FM757 size 56 ML, BB30 in UD Gloss Clear. The DT squares off slightly on top around 1/3 way down, though the geo dwgs don't show this clearly.


----------



## shabbasuraj

fab4 said:


> "Chinalgo" sounds better. Does "EPS" mean Expensive Piece of $#!t?


Not so much.

They are exactly the opposite. They are cheap.


----------



## Spursrider

mrbubbles said:


> Chinalgo.


+1 :thumbsup: 

A 3K matt frame with 'Chinalgo' decals will look great


----------



## gpcyclist25

Ordered with Dengfu last Friday and PayPal'd payment to Tony at that time. Never got acknowledgment of payment/order, but wasn't terribly surprised. Thought I'd send an email today to the [email protected], but it bounced back, which is a little worrisome.

Not sure its time to get alarmed yet. Or is it? Then again, you never can tell with Chinese internetz.


----------



## FTR

gpcyclist25 said:


> Ordered with Dengfu last Friday and PayPal'd payment to Tony at that time. Never got acknowledgment of payment/order, but wasn't terribly surprised. Thought I'd send an email today to the [email protected], but it bounced back, which is a little worrisome.
> 
> Not sure its time to get alarmed yet. Or is it? Then again, you never can tell with Chinese internetz.


Congratulations, you are our weekly alarmist who has an email bounce and goes into panic mode.


----------



## GoingCarbon

gpcyclist25 said:


> Ordered with Dengfu last Friday and PayPal'd payment to Tony at that time. Never got acknowledgment of payment/order, but wasn't terribly surprised. Thought I'd send an email today to the [email protected], but it bounced back, which is a little worrisome.
> 
> Not sure its time to get alarmed yet. Or is it? Then again, you never can tell with Chinese internetz.


The same happened to me last w/e but 48hrs later Mina emailed me to confirm she had payment and my frame will be processed asap


----------



## gpcyclist25

FTR said:


> Congratulations, you are our weekly alarmist who has an email bounce and goes into panic mode.


Why thank you. 

I've read an alarming percentage of these threads, so I have read about this before. And since I hadn't heard of any actual non-fulfillments, I wasn't worried. Just thought I'd mention it and see what the normal resolution was.

Personally I blame Google. If they hadn't left China, Dengfu wouldn't be using Yahoo.


----------



## CabDoctor

Ok, how bout a question about Chinese aluminum frames? 

I've seen this frame from several manufactures and I was wondering if anyone has seen the OEM version of it.








What appears to be a slightly different version by the same manufacture under the Fetish Cycles banner


----------



## Anman

Hi,

I am considering buying a chinese frame. However I am pretty large and therefore need a frame size of at least 60 cm. These are pretty hard to find. Which frame would you recommend me?

Thanks,

Anman


----------



## dj_14

like my Pinarello Prince. built to a tee of what a real one is, still have to find which wheels to get. still have to get around to ordering white speedplay zeros and the force brakeset. but it weighs in at 7.0kgs, with 10 year old dt swiss 240 hugi's which wiegh about 2.5 kgs. easy sub 7, maybe even sub 6 if i try


----------



## duck_05as

dj_14 said:


> like my Pinarello Prince. built to a tee of what a real one is, still have to find which wheels to get. still have to get around to ordering white speedplay zeros and the force brakeset. but it weighs in at 7.0kgs, with 10 year old dt swiss 240 hugi's which wiegh about 2.5 kgs. easy sub 7, maybe even sub 6 if i try


Nice, only the sedele must be SELLE ITALIA SLR


----------



## dj_14

duck_05as said:


> Nice, only the sedele must be SELLE ITALIA SLR


i perfered the max flite, to the SLR hence the change.....


----------



## takmanjapan

*Fm013*

WenZhou Sunday Trade calls it the Fm013 but said it was their old model and not made anymore. Not many others offer it either. I do see it all over Ebay and some AliDirect sellers. Its a handsome frame. 



forfun said:


> hey can anyone tell me the code name for this frame:
> thanks guys


----------



## Bigno

forfun said:


> ok crashed frame update. best photo i can get.. very hard to photograph
> 
> thanks very much everyone for your comments!
> i tried the coin thing - no change in noise. things looking good in that regard!
> however,
> the scratches are definately from some sort of serious side impact. there are very similair scratch/gouges in the quick release lever....
> 
> for the people who think just get another one.. is that just because that any seed of doubt is enough, or because all deeper scratches turn into problems?
> 
> if this frame is going to be trashed, i am happy to sacrifice the remains to anyones ideas of serious strength testing!
> 
> thanks again


The rear chainstay look like a Kuota. What BB are you using? BB30?


----------



## Bisgaard

I've just ordered a FM018 TT frame with custom paintjob and a set of 88mm carbon clincher wheels to go with it . 

Really looking forward to try it on the road


----------



## srracer

*My FM015*

Other than the bar tape and some accessories, my build is basically finished.

I got a 55cm FM015 from Dengfu with the paintjob. The *only* nit I had was that the rear brake line in the top tube was a little 'crunchy' at first. The holes in the frame weren't large enough to use the shimano brake cable ferrules, so I inserted the cable directly. After a little fine tuning of the cable ends, it got better, but the the rear brake isn't quite as buttery smooth as the front brake.. It's a minor nit, though.

Everything else was perfect... absolutely no complaints. One thing I noticed is that the headset areas that others have complained about needing to sand had residue of what I believe was masking tape. I used adhesive remover to clean those up and after cleaning, those surfaces were as good as I would expect they could be made.. I mic'd them out and they were remarkably accurate. 

Overall, a big :thumbsup:from me for Deng Fu. I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality - it far exceeded my expectations.










-Chris


----------



## ColoRoadie

srracer said:


> Other than the bar tape and some accessories, my build is basically finished.
> 
> I got a 55cm FM015 from Dengfu with the paintjob. The *only* nit I had was that the rear brake line in the top tube was a little 'crunchy' at first. The holes in the frame weren't large enough to use the shimano brake cable ferrules, so I inserted the cable directly. After a little fine tuning of the cable ends, it got better, but the the rear brake isn't quite as buttery smooth as the front brake.. It's a minor nit, though.
> 
> Everything else was perfect... absolutely no complaints. One thing I noticed is that the headset areas that others have complained about needing to sand had residue of what I believe was masking tape. I used adhesive remover to clean those up and after cleaning, those surfaces were as good as I would expect they could be made.. I mic'd them out and they were remarkably accurate.
> 
> Overall, a big :thumbsup:from me for Deng Fu. I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality - it far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Chris


Beautiful!


----------



## rudedog55

srracer said:


> Other than the bar tape and some accessories, my build is basically finished.
> 
> I got a 55cm FM015 from Dengfu with the paintjob. The *only* nit I had was that the rear brake line in the top tube was a little 'crunchy' at first. The holes in the frame weren't large enough to use the shimano brake cable ferrules, so I inserted the cable directly. After a little fine tuning of the cable ends, it got better, but the the rear brake isn't quite as buttery smooth as the front brake.. It's a minor nit, though.
> 
> Everything else was perfect... absolutely no complaints. One thing I noticed is that the headset areas that others have complained about needing to sand had residue of what I believe was masking tape. I used adhesive remover to clean those up and after cleaning, those surfaces were as good as I would expect they could be made.. I mic'd them out and they were remarkably accurate.
> 
> Overall, a big :thumbsup:from me for Deng Fu. I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality - it far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Chris


That is actually a very nice paint scheme!!! Best of luck with the new bike!!


----------



## srracer

rudedog55 said:


> That is actually a very nice paint scheme!!! Best of luck with the new bike!!


Haha. Thanks! But I can't really take credit for the paintjob. I sent this photo to dengfu for the design:


----------



## carliman56

bobonker said:


> I ordered a 54cm FM039. Waiting for Jenny to provide an ETA on delivery.
> 
> Bob


Please pics when it arrives Bob!! thanks


----------



## Hbock

*FM018 TT frame*



Bisgaard said:


> I've just ordered a FM018 TT frame with custom paintjob and a set of 88mm carbon clincher wheels to go with it .
> 
> Really looking forward to try it on the road


I ride the FM018 TT bike. Its an awesome ride. Two things I discovered from this forum was the headset can be challenging to install. I had the LBS install mine. And the rear brake is difficult to install, adjust and really isn't all that good. My rear brake is fair at best but its a TT bike, how often do you hammer the rear brake? Overall its high quality ride that will see many many miles this season.

Enjoy the ride and share pictures, build details.


----------



## providince

srracer said:


> Other than the bar tape and some accessories, my build is basically finished.
> 
> I got a 55cm FM015 from Dengfu with the paintjob. The *only* nit I had was that the rear brake line in the top tube was a little 'crunchy' at first. The holes in the frame weren't large enough to use the shimano brake cable ferrules, so I inserted the cable directly. After a little fine tuning of the cable ends, it got better, but the the rear brake isn't quite as buttery smooth as the front brake.. It's a minor nit, though.
> 
> Everything else was perfect... absolutely no complaints. One thing I noticed is that the headset areas that others have complained about needing to sand had residue of what I believe was masking tape. I used adhesive remover to clean those up and after cleaning, those surfaces were as good as I would expect they could be made.. I mic'd them out and they were remarkably accurate.
> 
> Overall, a big :thumbsup:from me for Deng Fu. I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality - it far exceeded my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Chris


Did you crosschain in this picture?


----------



## mattieoo

just to update everyone on my order with greatkeenbike. I was originally quoted 25-30 days lead time. After 35 days passed i sent them an email requesting an update. 2 days later i got a response telling me they need another 20-25 days. 26 days later i asked and i received no response.......still waiting


----------



## srracer

providince said:


> Did you crosschain in this picture?


Did I violate some unwritten rule of bike posting ? :blush2:

Yes - I had just finished dialing in the derailleur and took its picture. 

-Chris


----------



## Lucky77

Bisgaard said:


> I've just ordered a FM018 TT frame with custom paintjob and a set of 88mm carbon clincher wheels to go with it .
> 
> Really looking forward to try it on the road


How did you order your paint job? Did they give you a template or something to colour in? I'm looking at the same frame, but worried about ordering the paint job given language barriers, etc.


----------



## MarQs

mattieoo said:


> just to update everyone on my order with greatkeenbike. I was originally quoted 25-30 days lead time. After 35 days passed i sent them an email requesting an update. 2 days later i got a response telling me they need another 20-25 days. 26 days later i asked and i received no response.......still waiting


Same thing for me. Orderd and payed on feb 16th... guoted 25 day lead time. Have send them one email every week asking about shippinginfo and so on... No response in 10 days. Last info the gave was that they had delays because the just started painting with "shiny/sparkling colour" But it would be shipped before the end of last week... 
Still waiting :mad2:


----------



## mattieoo

MarQs said:


> Same thing for me. Orderd and payed on feb 16th... guoted 25 day lead time. Have send them one email every week asking about shippinginfo and so on... No response in 10 days. Last info the gave was that they had delays because the just started painting with "shiny/sparkling colour" But it would be shipped before the end of last week...
> Still waiting :mad2:


Glad its coming with the sparkly colour though! Although perhaps not worth the wait


----------



## redline76

Greatkeen must be busy; it only took 35 days for mine.

Bike built up perfect, no problems however:

I also got the 180gm carbon classic bar in 42cm. Looked to be beautifully made, but once it was in the stem -crunch. I was using a 5Nm torque wrench and it never got to full torque values before crushing.

I was using a Control Tech Scored 99 stem- maybe the stem wasn't meant for carbon bars? In any event, I chose not to trust it and got a set of Ritchey WCS Evolution SLs and a leftover Orbea stem I had floating around. All good now.

I'll post a pic of the build in a minute


----------



## redline76

Greatkeen must be busy; it only took 35 days for mine.

Bike built up perfect, no problems however:

I also got the 180gm carbon classic bar in 42cm. Looked to be beautifully made, but once it was in the stem -crunch. I was using a 5Nm torque wrench and it never got to full torque values before crushing.

I was using a Control Tech Scored 99 stem- maybe the stem wasn't meant for carbon bars? In any event, I chose not to trust it and got a set of Ritchey WCS Evolution SLs and a leftover Orbea stem I had floating around. All good now.

I'll post a pic of the build in a minute


----------



## turbogrover

Just got my Dengfu FM028 and started to build it up. Looks great! I haven't have a single problem with it yet. Everything fits perfectly. I'm still waiting on a Ness handlebar, some white carbon bottle cages, and some 50mm carbon rims, so I'm gonna build it with whatever I have available 'til they show up.


----------



## petepeterson

To those whom have had frames/wheels delivered by EMS:

Does the EMS tracking info website continue to work once the package reaches Canada? I assume it gets delivered by someone else?


----------



## Tubby1536

petepeterson said:


> To those whom have had frames/wheels delivered by EMS:
> 
> Does the EMS tracking info website continue to work once the package reaches Canada? I assume it gets delivered by someone else?


Once it reaches Canada you will need to track it with Canada Post.


----------



## petepeterson

Tubby1536 said:


> Once it reaches Canada you will need to track it with Canada Post.



Thanks - same number?


----------



## Tubby1536

petepeterson said:


> Thanks - same number?


yes that is correct.


----------



## Bisgaard

Lucky77 said:


> How did you order your paint job? Did they give you a template or something to colour in? I'm looking at the same frame, but worried about ordering the paint job given language barriers, etc.


Hi Lucky77,

All i did was putting the frame into paint, drawing som colors on it and send it to Mina. My drawing skills is REALLY bad and it looked like something my 1 year old son would have done. She put her designer to work, and this was what he came up with - i'm thrilled: 










My theme is the LiveStrong concept, and i'm building it up with a lot of black/yellow details. I'm doing LiveStrong as i'm in a family where 7/10 gets cancer during their life, so i'm doing a lot of support for the cancer society.

(if you cannot see the pic, this is the link: https://img688.imageshack.us/i/livestrong.jpg/ )


----------



## mattieoo

have a tracking number from greatkeenbike at last! sent singapore speed post which is interesting! have i bought a singarello?


----------



## rudedog55

srracer said:


> Did I violate some unwritten rule of bike posting ? :blush2:
> 
> Yes - I had just finished dialing in the derailleur and took its picture.
> 
> -Chris



Actually, the rules are written down somewhere, but i can help

Drive side only
Cranks aligned with downtube or horizontal to floor
Crank in Big ring
rear Cassette in Small ring
Valve stems hidden by Seat stay and fork

That should be it.

I still love the paint scheme though, borrowed or not!!!


----------



## mmatrix

rudedog55 said:


> Actually, the rules are written down somewhere, but i can help
> 
> Drive side only
> Cranks aligned with downtube or horizontal to floor
> Crank in Big ring
> rear Cassette in Small ring
> Valve stems hidden by Seat stay and fork
> 
> That should be it.
> 
> I still love the paint scheme though, borrowed or not!!!


the only rules are " NO RULES"

no wait the only rules are" YOU MUST POST A PIC.
it's OK - you have complied


----------



## takmanjapan

A fresh design idea! Cool. Stickers or water-slide decals? Under or on the clear coat?


----------



## mst1969

So Im still torn between an Orbea Triton for 1200, or building up a chinese Carbon frameset.

I have been talking to a few people about this and gotten different view points. Some people would go chinese, and others the Triton. Some of the people that would go with the Triton talk about 'how do you know the chinese carbon is all carbon? and not fiberglass mixed in to cut costs?'

So my question is, has anyone that has wrecked one of these frames ever taken it apart to see if it is all Carbon, or has anything other then carbon and resin in it?


----------



## sand101

mst1969 said:


> So my question is, has anyone that has wrecked one of these frames ever taken it apart to see if it is all Carbon, or has anything other then carbon and resin in it?


Why would someone meld some of other material into the frame? What do you think would be gained by doing that?


----------



## mst1969

sand101 said:


> Why would someone meld some of other material into the frame? What do you think would be gained by doing that?


Simple, cost.....Fiberglass is MUCH cheaper then Carbon Fiber


----------



## turbogrover

mst1969 said:


> Simple, cost.....Fiberglass is MUCH cheaper then Carbon Fiber


It's also a lot heavier for the same strength as carbon fiber material. The frames would be heavy, and/or weak if there was fiberglass in it.


----------



## mst1969

turbogrover said:


> It's also a lot heavier for the same strength as carbon fiber material. The frames would be heavy, and/or weak if there was fiberglass in it.


i think I am going to go for the Triton anyway, mainly cause I would have it today, and I could start my training on it, rather then having to wait like 2 months, and I would have better components and about the same price.

Maybe down the line I will be looking into these frames again, or buying wheels, who knows.....


----------



## hiver2601

*Fm238?*

Hello all,

I am strongly considering a FM239 in the largest size, which I guess is called 568, but actually has an effective TT of 600,8

Has anyone ordered the FM239 or its brother with ISP, FM238?

I am looking for something with a fairly long TT (585-600) and BB30. Any other frames that come to mind than FM238/239?

Also, whats the latest verdict on who to order from? (I have read the first 3 megathreads back to back but was away for a while and now need to go through 2 more  )

Many thanks gents,

Mads


----------



## j4son

Ordered a RFM101 on Monday, so im gathering pieces to put it together...

Quick question: what is the clamp size for the FD on the RFM101?


----------



## fab4

j4son said:


> Ordered a RFM101 on Monday, so im gathering pieces to put it together...
> 
> Quick question: what is the clamp size for the FD on the RFM101?


Front derailleur clamp diameter is 34.9mm for the RFM101..


----------



## fyrefytr

*FM018 Update!*

My frame arrived today! Shipped on March 29. Arrived in San Francisco on Apr 6. At my door in Nebraska at 2 pm today. Box was in perfect condition. I had supplies at the ready to open, inspect and repackage (if necessary). Mailman allowed me to inspect quickly before signing. I had been advised by Mina to check the package before I signed, and return the whole thing if there was a problem. 
My experience with the tracking is that it may be useful to track down a lost package but not so much for tracking day to day progress. I had a tracking number from the beginning with some entries as the package was processed in China. I initially was tracking on the EMS shipping website but discovered that the same number worked on USPS website and displayed the same entries. Others have reported that their package didn't show up on USPS until it was in the US. Entries were few and far between in the beginning:

Foreign International Dispatch, March 29, 2011, 9:45 pm, SHENZHEN EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Foreign Acceptance, March 29, 2011, 7:22 pm

Then...nothing for a week, until:

Inbound Out of Customs, April 06, 2011, 2:31 pm
Inbound Into Customs
Inbound International Arrival, April 06, 2011, 6:17 am, ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)

This morning an update so I knew it would arrive today:

Out for Delivery, April 08, 2011, 8:14 am, LINCOLN, NE 68508
Sorting Complete, April 08, 2011, 8:04 am, LINCOLN, NE 68508
Processed through Sort Facility, April 08, 2011, 12:52 am, LINCOLN, NE 68508
Arrival at Post Office, April 08, 2011, 12:51 am, LINCOLN, NE 68508
Processed through Sort Facility, April 07, 2011, 4:35 pm, OMAHA, NE 68110

Everything was packaged very well and all parts were included. My initial impression is that the paint quality is better than I expected. There is one tiny blemish near the seat post clamp that I will try to touch up. Otherwise I see no runs or other imperfections. The decal stripes appear very symmetrical. Head tube may need just a little cleaning up before installing the bearings. Front and rear dropouts are clean and a hub slides in easily. all internal cable routing is clean with no obstructions or pinch points. I was pleasantly surprised to see the seat post painted as I expected it to be naked carbon. However, I will have to figure out a way to dial in the adjustment as I suspect as soon as it's clamped in there will be a mark in the paint so I don't want to have to make a bunch of adjustments. I have all parts for the build on hand except for the wheels so I plan to wax the frame and then start assembly in a day or two.


----------



## ryantaylor

*Rear Brake Problems*

Hello Everyone, 

My fm015 arrived a few days ago and I had the regular minor problems. Wheel didnt sit corrrectly in the dropout, I had to sand the fork little to get the extra resin off to slide the race on, but when I got to the rear brake....another reoccouring problem happend....

Ive read most of you guys have been running brake housing without cable ends, but with this batch of the FM015s there was plently of room for an end. When I cranked hard on the cable to stretch it, it almost pulled through the stop.....when I tightened it, again it happens. When inspecting the stops with a flashlight, the hole appears to be getting bigger inside te frame.....almost as if the stops arent strong enough.

So, have any of you delt with this before, or have any of you ran full length housing throughout? Keep in mind I tried it with a housing end, and without. 

thanks! -Ryan


----------



## Guymk

The housing should just sit there inside the stop, while the cable is tightened, unless somehow the cable is pulling the housing with it?


----------



## ryantaylor

*Cable problems*

Yeah, When you sqeeze the brake hard, it pulls the cable through the stop....I guess I dont really have much choice other than to run full length at this point....


----------



## turbogrover

Just put mine together, and I'm taking it out for its 1st ride.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

turbogrover said:


> Just put mine together, and I'm taking it out for its 1st ride.


Beautifully done. Very tasteful and classy build. Congrats!


----------



## AvantDale

Wow...turbo...thats an awesome example of what can be done to these frames with some creativity! :thumbsup:


----------



## turbogrover

DiegoMontoya said:


> Beautifully done. Very tasteful and classy build. Congrats!


Thanks! :thumbsup: 
1st ride report:
It's awesome! Compared to my old, tired Ritchey, this bike just does everything better. It's 3 lbs lighter, is very comfy while seated on the road, Doesn't rub the front derailleur when I'm standing up sprinting, and climbs efficiently. I'm most impressed with the seated, big gear hammering on long straights. It feels like more of my pedal effort is being transferred into power. For comparison sake, I used the same wheelset from the old bike, to be sure that wasn't going to skew my impression of the ride. 
The one thing I didn't get right on the build was the handlebar position. I thought I triple checked all my dimensions, but I still ended up with the bars too high and close for me. I need to find a stem with a negative rise since I'm at the bottom of the adjustment, and need about 5mm more reach.


----------



## FTR

That stem has negative rise if you turn it upside down.
I would wait until you have tried that before going longer too as dropping your bar height may see you needing you to reach further.


----------



## bkwrx

https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/bkwrx/?action=view&current=2011-04-09184735.jpg
https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/bkwrx/?action=view&current=fm281.jpg
https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/bkwrx/?action=view&current=fm282.jpg

hi guys here are pics of my completed FM028 from mina. cheers


----------



## bkwrx

https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/bkwrx/?action=view&current=2011-04-09184735.jpg
https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/bkwrx/?action=view&current=fm281.jpg
https://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a9/bkwrx/?action=view&current=fm282.jpg

Hi guys here are pics of my completed FM028 from Mina. cheers, sorry about the double post, i will be changing the seat post and adding some decals from Marco


----------



## turbogrover

FTR said:


> That stem has negative rise if you turn it upside down.
> I would wait until you have tried that before going longer too as dropping your bar height may see you needing you to reach further.


Lol, thanks but I think I would know if I have a reversable stem. That's the 1st thing I would've tried. It's a zero rise Thomsen stem. I'll borrow a couple stems and see what I like before I purchase another one, but the reach is definitely shorter.


----------



## FTR

turbogrover said:


> Lol, thanks but I think I would know if I have a reversable stem. That's the 1st thing I would've tried. It's a zero rise Thomsen stem. I'll borrow a couple stems and see what I like before I purchase another one, but the reach is definitely shorter.


Ahh sorry, the white colour threw me off it being a Thomson.


----------



## Bigno

put the bike on a floor trainer and see how it works on the stem length.


----------



## macken04

Hi all,
my first post, just to introduce myself, im Dave.

I am currently about to purchase this frame. My question to all is 1; does anyone know how the headset is fitted, i have not a clue of this, 2; is there a cheaper option?

I contacted the seller who informed me that the 56cm frame is for my size which is good. Thanks for the help 
Dave


----------



## Bigno

macken04 said:


> Hi all,
> my first post, just to introduce myself, im Dave.
> 
> I am currently about to purchase this frame. My question to all is 1; does anyone know how the headset is fitted, i have not a clue of this, 2; is there a cheaper option?
> 
> I contacted the seller who informed me that the 56cm frame is for my size which is good. Thanks for the help
> Dave


There you go (from the same link itself)
Headset Type : Integrated 1 1/8" 
Steerer Size : 1 1/8"


----------



## macken04

Bingo, thanks for your reply.
Sorry for being vague in my original post. The only part of the purchase I am stuck with is fitting the headset. I have to purchase a 1 1/8 inch integrated headset?. Is that all I need to get the headset working? Are these difficult to install? I have asked the ebay seller, however, I just receive vague replies. 

thanks


----------



## Bigno

macken04 said:


> Bingo, thanks for your reply.
> Sorry for being vague in my original post. The only part of the purchase I am stuck with is fitting the headset. I have to purchase a 1 1/8 inch integrated headset?. Is that all I need to get the headset working? Are these difficult to install? I have asked the ebay seller, however, I just receive vague replies.
> 
> thanks


not at all, integrated headset is easier to work with , just pop the bearings into the frame, the only part you may need a tool to fix is the crown race on the steerer tube. Some used PVC pipe to fix that.

And yes, you need to purchase a 1 1/8 integrated headset. Also if your steerer tube is carbon, star nut dun work. You need an expansion plug instead. I ordered mine together with the china carbon frame to save the trouble.


----------



## f3rg

What size front derailleur clamp for the FM015?


----------



## fab4

f3rg said:


> What size front derailleur clamp for the FM015?



34.9mm


----------



## slabber

Has anyone seen any new offerings in XS road frames? 

I'm looking for my wife who currently rides a 43 or 44cm frame. Top tube must be 50cm or less. The current road frame has a 49cm horizontal TT measurement.


----------



## kyroadguy

anyone found a good supplier of a decent tri spoke wheel?


----------



## HOLLYW00D

howdy,

would anyone know what name-brand frame/bike the FLYXII 009 frame most closely resembles (aesthetically and dimension-wise)? here's the link to the aforementioned frame and its dimensions:

http://www.flyxii.com/products_1.asp?menuid=308&id=478

ultimately i'd like to see some finished bikes using that frame and to see if it will clear a 25c/28c tire. thanks in advance.


----------



## Anman

Hi,

I got a quote from Dengfu for the following order:
FM-028 non isp 60 cm frame, 405 usd;
HB002 handlebar, 48 usd;
seat post 003(??? not on their website), 30 usd;
sadle, sd001(??? not on their website), 58 usd;
shipping cost, 115 usd;
paypal excess, 26 usd;

total 682 usd.

I am planning on combining this with campagnolo chorus 9v and mavic open pro wheels. Am i missing any parts and does this price seem reasonable?

Thanks


----------



## Doug.

macken04 said:


> Hi all,
> my first post, just to introduce myself, im Dave.
> 
> I am currently about to purchase this frame. My question to all is 1; does anyone know how the headset is fitted, i have not a clue of this, 2; is there a cheaper option?
> 
> I contacted the seller who informed me that the 56cm frame is for my size which is good. Thanks for the help
> Dave[/QUOTE
> Dave.
> Hello,$325 is a very cheap price.
> I think you will understand how the head set fits when you look at the components .
> Doug.


----------



## f3rg

Hongfu or Dengfu... what's the better option to go with? I know the bikes are essentially the same, but who gives better customer service or is more reliable?


----------



## providince

Just received eail from cyclingyong. My frame will be done in 4-5 days. They will send me a picture of completed frame with paint job for my approval prior to shipping. I am pretty excited.


----------



## turbogrover

Anman said:


> ...I am planning on combining this with campagnolo chorus 9v and mavic open pro wheels. Am i missing any parts and does this price seem reasonable?


You should've also ordered the headset which is a tapered 1 1/8" top 1 1/2" bottom.
You'll probably need a new front derailleur or new band clamp for it. 
Price sounds pretty typical to me. I think my frameset was $390 usd, +$45 for the white paint.


----------



## satanas

Octapotamus: Thanks for posting pics of the previously mythical FM757. I'm also in Oz and very seriously considering getting the exact same frame and size (except minus BB30) so your experience is reassuring.

Can't quite tell from your pictures what tyres you are running, so could you take a guess at what the widest tyres that would clear might be? The option of >23mm would be nice.

Thanks, and please post pics of the finished product!

BTW, the BB area looks very Lemond-esque...


----------



## satanas

Double post, so removed.


----------



## octapotamus

*Complete FM-757 has arrived*

OK, so here is the finished product.
FM-757, Size 56 M/L, BB30, UD Gloss.
SRAM Red Groupset
Yishun 50mm Carbon Clinchers w/ 23mm Conti Gator Hardshells
7.7kg. It could lose ~1kg with lighter wheels/tyres/a few other bits but for me it's light enough.. for now 

@satanas: There's definitely room for 25mm tyres, which I may be putting on next.

First impressions of the ride: Great. 
A little flex - FD rubs in borderline cross-chain combos under load, but I wouldn't notice if it weren't for the little noise (not that I'm a sicknuts pro or anything but I do have some legs) and this doesn't bother me. 
Also, I've never ridden a carbon bike other than my boss's Dogma (too small for me) so comparison-wise I don't have a lot to offer, though compared to my ~80's Gitane fixie-conversion the 757 is supernatural, and I love my Gitane. 
The steering is nice and neutral, and tracked well at the 60kmh I've maxed at so far (2 days, no hills yet).
Anyway, any questions; fire away.


----------



## octapotamus

*FM-757 - Complete*

Here are the pics


----------



## beaglesdadi

Wow Octa, that is bad-ass :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## srracer

Great job Octapotamus! I love the all black with red accents!

-Chris


----------



## mmatrix

*gold!*



octapotamus said:


> Here are the pics


sweet looking treddlie:thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter

that is a really great build Octa


----------



## smacdone

Finally got out for a few rides on my FM027 from Dengfu. It was custom painted and decaled there. Here are some pics if anyone was curious









At the mailbox of Steve Martin's old house
















sorry about glare: top reads "Sweat +Sacrifice=Success"


----------



## Spursrider

Nice bike! Love the mailbox too :thumbsup:


----------



## lawrencemonsters

I have built up 2 FM 015's and your new frame is awesome. It will be the next one that I get.


----------



## blend76

After bouncing back and forth some 20 emails with Jane from Hong Fu I finally placed an order and paid for my FM015 15.3.2011. The total cost for frame, fork, seat post and stem including postage to Finland was 520€ ($753). In addition I was prepared to pay the 23% added-value tax and 4,5% of customs fees. I also read somewhere that European Union (EU) has taken up anti-dumping measures against chinese bicycle products so I was afraid I might also face additional 48.5% customs tax. Fortunately I had to "only" pay about 150€ ($217) extra in the end. 

The frame and the parts were delivered 8.4.2011 and I'm now in the process of putting things together. I'm generally very happy with the frame, white paint and parts, but I'm having some trouble installing the headset and after reading through the horror stories I'm little worried. I want to put the bike together myself, but obviously I don't want to break anything (myself or the bike). I managed to install the crown race without too much effort. After cleaning the bottom bearing cup the headset I was able to squeeze in a cooled bottom bearing cassette. Now the problem is that there is 2-3mm gap between the frame and the fork. I think the problem might be related to incompatible headset and crown race. When I place the bearing cassette on top of the race there is the same 2mm gap. What is the experience others have had with the Neco (?) headsets supplied with FM015?


----------



## mattieoo

Anyone know the delivery times for greatkeenbike? Slightly confused why it was sent from singapore though :s


----------



## Spursrider

mattieoo said:


> Anyone know the delivery times for greatkeenbike? Slightly confused why it was sent from singapore though :s


My guess is probably a buyer in Singapore got the wrong sized frame and is sending it to you before getting a replacement frame from greatkeenbike


----------



## octapotamus

Spursrider said:


> My guess is probably a buyer in Singapore got the wrong sized frame and is sending it to you before getting a replacement frame from greatkeenbike


+1 to this


----------



## VAMurph

blend76 said:


> After bouncing back and forth some 20 emails with Jane from Hong Fu I finally placed an order and paid for my FM015 15.3.2011. The total cost for frame, fork, seat post and stem including postage to Finland was 520€ ($753). In addition I was prepared to pay the 23% added-value tax and 4,5% of customs fees. I also read somewhere that European Union (EU) has taken up anti-dumping measures against chinese bicycle products so I was afraid I might also face additional 48.5% customs tax. Fortunately I had to "only" pay about 150€ ($217) extra in the end.
> 
> The frame and the parts were delivered 8.4.2011 and I'm now in the process of putting things together. I'm generally very happy with the frame, white paint and parts, but I'm having some trouble installing the headset and after reading through the horror stories I'm little worried. I want to put the bike together myself, but obviously I don't want to break anything (myself or the bike). I managed to install the crown race without too much effort. After cleaning the bottom bearing cup the headset I was able to squeeze in a cooled bottom bearing cassette. Now the problem is that there is 2-3mm gap between the frame and the fork. I think the problem might be related to incompatible headset and crown race. When I place the bearing cassette on top of the race there is the same 2mm gap. What is the experience others have had with the Neco (?) headsets supplied with FM015?


I didn't have an issue with my FM015 Neco headset other than getting the crown race on but once I took a white plumbing pipe and knocked it two times the race went on right and eliminated the same gap you're speaking of. Have you made sure the race is on all the way and that you have the bearing turned the right way?


----------



## turbogrover

Finally got my carbon rims in, and I built up the wheels. Dati hubs, and 50mm carbon clinchers.


----------



## irf3

Has anyone else had trouble getting to the Dengfu website? I've finally decided to take the plunge but I can't get to the website and the email isn't working....

Also, that white fish bike is the coolest bike I've ever seen, hands down.


----------



## blend76

VAMurph said:


> I didn't have an issue with my FM015 Neco headset other than getting the crown race on but once I took a white plumbing pipe and knocked it two times the race went on right and eliminated the same gap you're speaking of. Have you made sure the race is on all the way and that you have the bearing turned the right way?


I guess I will need to give it a one more try. I uploaded couple of pictures up on my blog. If you can take a quick peek below I would definitely appreciate it. Thanks!








Here is a quick link to my blog if somebody wants to see some unpacking pictures.


----------



## persondude27

Turbo, I just want to say that this is one of the most beautiful and tasteful builds I've seen. You'll have to carry a rag on every ride to make sure it doesn't get dirty.


----------



## srracer

blend76 said:


> I guess I will need to give it a try. I uploaded couple of pictures up on my blog. If you can take a quick peek I would definitely appreciate it. Here is a quick link to a picture of the fork and headset. Thanks!


Blend,

That looks about right. On my FM015, the lower bearing was recessed up into the head tube enough that the gap between the lower surface of the race and the bearing was mostly inside the head tube. 

I used a rag with some adhesive remover to clean up some tape reside that was still inside the bearing surfaces of the head tube.. You will also want to make sure that there isn't any paint or anything preventing your bearing from moving into the headtube to it's proper depth. It shouldn't be hard to put into position - it's what we would call a running slip fit - not a press fit.

-Chris


----------



## Tri4fun73

Turbo-
How much did wheel build cost?


----------



## turbogrover

Tri4fun73 said:


> Turbo-
> How much did wheel build cost?


I think I spent $600 usd to get all the parts, and I built them myself.


----------



## VAMurph

srracer said:


> Blend,
> 
> That looks about right. On my FM015, the lower bearing was recessed up into the head tube enough that the gap between the lower surface of the race and the bearing was mostly inside the head tube.
> 
> I used a rag with some adhesive remover to clean up some tape reside that was still inside the bearing surfaces of the head tube.. You will also want to make sure that there isn't any paint or anything preventing your bearing from moving into the headtube to it's proper depth. It shouldn't be hard to put into position - it's what we would call a running slip fit - not a press fit.
> 
> -Chris


I would agree with srracer! The recessed bearing covers the gap. Your race looks spot on...I wouldn't give it another wack.


----------



## blend76

VAMurph said:


> I would agree with srracer! The recessed bearing covers the gap. Your race looks spot on...I wouldn't give it another wack.


Ok,
thanks a lot guys. I'm glad I asked. I guess I will need to do bit more measuring and cleaning. :mad2:


----------



## PLAYONIT

blend76 said:


> Ok,
> thanks a lot guys. I'm glad I asked. I guess I will need to do bit more measuring and cleaning. :mad2:


Does the race sit flush in the chamfer in the bottom of the bearing?? if it does, get a piece of pvc that is slightly longer then the head tube and the diameter of the bearing and tap it down until it's flush granted, you mic'd it and it's tolerances are correct. Reply with the numbers from the side of the bearing.. should be 8Hx52xØ40x45°x45° ------ Make sure the last dimension is not 36° .... the bearing is made with two versions -- 45° and 36° inside chamfer...


----------



## Tubby1536

blend76 said:


> I guess I will need to give it a one more try. I uploaded couple of pictures up on my blog. If you can take a quick peek below I would definitely appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick link to my blog if somebody wants to see some unpacking pictures.


From that pic I agree with the others. It looks fine on the fork. Now you need to provide a pick of just the bearing in the headtube so we can tell you if it fits in there properly. Like the other poster said it should slip in with no force necessary. if you find it is very tight you might have the wrong size bearing. There are a few different size 1 1/2 lower headset bearings and it would not be the first time one of these guys sent the wrong one. Are there any dimensions printed ont he bearing? How well does the top one fit? 


Also I noticed you titled your blog Chinarello. Technically the term Chinarello specifically refers to the Pinarello clones and not all chinese frames in general. So you don't actually own a Chinarello, you own a chinese carbon frame with no fun nickname.


----------



## mattieoo

Spursrider said:


> My guess is probably a buyer in Singapore got the wrong sized frame and is sending it to you before getting a replacement frame from greatkeenbike


I have ordered it with seatpost, intergrated handlebars and headset which makes me think its something else


----------



## blend76

PLAYONIT said:


> Does the race sit flush in the chamfer in the bottom of the bearing?? if it does, get a piece of pvc that is slightly longer then the head tube and the diameter of the bearing and tap it down until it's flush granted, you mic'd it and it's tolerances are correct. Reply with the numbers from the side of the bearing.. should be 8Hx52xØ40x45°x45° ------ Make sure the last dimension is not 36° .... the bearing is made with two versions -- 45° and 36° inside chamfer...


Yep,
That's the same bearing all right. It sure is a snug fit, I cleaned it with mineral spirits and it got little better, but still quite tight. The crown race had the inscription 373 AL 7075 Ø 39.8mm on it. I took some more pictures, but I will have to upload them later. Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## blend76

Tubby1536 said:


> From that pic I agree with the others. It looks fine on the fork. Now you need to provide a pick of just the bearing in the headtube so we can tell you if it fits in there properly. Like the other poster said it should slip in with no force necessary. if you find it is very tight you might have the wrong size bearing. There are a few different size 1 1/2 lower headset bearings and it would not be the first time one of these guys sent the wrong one. Are there any dimensions printed ont he bearing? How well does the top one fit?
> 
> Also I noticed you titled your blog Chinarello. Technically the term Chinarello specifically refers to the Pinarello clones and not all chinese frames in general. So you don't actually own a Chinarello, you own a chinese carbon frame with no fun nickname.


I took some more photos and will post them up later. The top bearing fits fine, it is only the bottom one I'm having trouble with. Any clues what to do with the metal spacers that come with headset? 

You are right that my bike isn't the wavy Dogma clone. To be honest I just couldn't think of a better working name when I started writing. The idea was that the blog should really be about documenting the whole plethora of chinese carbon bikes. I would like to invite people to contribute (pics, ideas, writings etc.) as I have my hands full with assembly at the moment and there is just so much knowledge on these forums.


----------



## Lucky77

Looking to purchase a TT01 from Carbonzone (or similar from somewhere else) with the rear brake mounted under the seat tube. Will a standard (SRAM/Shimano) brake fit under there or do I need a particular type? Just trying to work out what I need to buy in the way of components?


----------



## Tubby1536

PLAYONIT said:


> Does the race sit flush in the chamfer in the bottom of the bearing?? if it does, get a piece of pvc that is slightly longer then the head tube and the diameter of the bearing and tap it down until it's flush granted, you mic'd it and it's tolerances are correct. Reply with the numbers from the side of the bearing.. should be 8Hx52xØ40x45°x45° ------ Make sure the last dimension is not 36° .... the bearing is made with two versions -- 45° and 36° inside chamfer...



I am not so sure about that. Based on the frame specs the lower head tube ID is 52mm. If your bearing is 52mm then it will be a press fit interface. However the whole idea of the chamfered interface is that is does not require press fitting to work. I believe you should be using the 36/45 bearing which has an OD of 51.8 and would slip in.

This would match the top bearing interface tolerance. the frame has a head tube ID of 42 and I am willing to bet your bearing is a 41.8mm OD 45/45.


The micro spacers are to use in case the top cover rubs the frame. Usually not needed. But would be installed between the top cover and the compression ring.


----------



## minez01

Hi guys,

I've been lurking around this thread for quite a while now, and I've now made a few enquiries about getting a chinese carbon frame.

I'm jus curious about the headset installation - most of the issues I've seen seem to come from this. Is there any particular guide to headset installation that someone can point me to? I'm pretty familiar with building bikes, but I've only ever built onto frames with already-installed headsets, so I'm keen to learn how to do it.

Failing that, I suppose there is nothing different between these headsets supplied with the frame and normal ones? I can always take it down to the LBS to install and then self build later right?

Cheers!


----------



## Tubby1536

minez01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been lurking around this thread for quite a while now, and I've now made a few enquiries about getting a chinese carbon frame.
> 
> I'm just curious about the headset installation - most of the issues I've seen seem to come from this. Is there any particular guide to headset installation that someone can point me to? I'm pretty familiar with building bikes, but I've only ever built onto frames with already-installed headsets, so I'm keen to learn how to do it.
> 
> Failing that, I suppose there is nothing different between these headsets supplied with the frame and normal ones? I can always take it down to the LBS to install and then self build later right?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Minez, the trickiest piece of the puzzle seems to be finding the correct headset to install. All the frame I am aware of have an integrated system. meaning the cups are built into the frame head tube and the bearings are slipped or pressed into the head tube. There are frames that are 1 1/8 upper and lower, 1 1/8 upper, 1 1/4 lower and then 1 1/8 and 1 1/2 lower. Each of these has a number of different possible specifications and the frame makers are not doing that good of a job communicating the spec used. The exception to this being gotobike, they will send you the exact FSA headset diagram that matches each of their frames. The others are hit and miss and there have been a number of people that even get the wrong headset (usually lower bearing) when ordered with the frame. If you know what frame you are getting we can probably recommend the correct one to get.

Installation varies by frame as well. Depending on the spec used some are slip fit bearings and some use press fit. For press fit, best to take it to a shop unless you have a press at home. For slip fit, just slide the bearings in the frame. The other tricky part is the crown race. Rather then type out the DIY install for a crown race again search this thread and you will find a few posts that describe how to do it. There have been some recommendations to sand the fork to help the crown race install but that should not be necessary so ignore those posts.


----------



## minez01

Ok, thanks a heap. That was very helpful to me.

I'm not exactly sure which frame I'm going to be getting yet (still getting quotes and investigating etc), but I'll be sure to let you know when I do. Also, with regard to the crown race, I have looked through this whole thread and I did see a few of the issues others had with sanding the fork down...needless to say I hope I don't get into a situation like that.

In any case, thanks for your help, and I'll keep in touch with how things are going.


----------



## alexb618

minez01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been lurking around this thread for quite a while now, and I've now made a few enquiries about getting a chinese carbon frame.
> 
> I'm jus curious about the headset installation - most of the issues I've seen seem to come from this. Is there any particular guide to headset installation that someone can point me to? I'm pretty familiar with building bikes, but I've only ever built onto frames with already-installed headsets, so I'm keen to learn how to do it.
> 
> Failing that, I suppose there is nothing different between these headsets supplied with the frame and normal ones? I can always take it down to the LBS to install and then self build later right?
> 
> Cheers!


the headsets that come with the frames will fit (thats my experience anyway)

if you buy a different headset you need to make sure the lower bearing is the correct size

i had a problem because i bought the wrong headset, not all 1.5 lowers are the same.


----------



## mrbubbles

Somebody should give these a try. I'm not trusting lugged carbons from China just yet. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store...-frame-and-fork-52Medium-520MM-BLACK-EPS.html


----------



## minez01

Actually, I do have one more quick question:
I assume HongFu's FM-039 frame has internal shifter and brake cables (as shown on their pictures) -- can mechanical gruppo's be used with internal cabling? Or is it only Di-2 compatible? I've not used a bike with internal cables before!

Thanks again!

-minez


----------



## octapotamus

My FM-757 has internal shifter-cable routing. Just don't lose the plastic guide-snake inside the frame! I did and it was only through sheer luck that I wasn't hours trying to somehow feed it unassisted through the bowels of the DT to the hole at the other end. Somehow managed it on the 6th/7th try.

Cabling an internal cable-route frame:

1 - feed cable through guide-snake.
2 - pull guide-snake off cable

Reverse order to remove cables. Do NOT discard guide-snakes.


----------



## minez01

octapotamus said:


> My FM-757 has internal shifter-cable routing. Just don't lose the plastic guide-snake inside the frame! I did and it was only through sheer luck that I wasn't hours trying to somehow feed it unassisted through the bowels of the TT to the hole at the other end. Somehow managed it on the 6th/7th try.
> 
> Cabling an internal cable-route frame:
> 
> 1 - feed cable through guide-snake.
> 2 - pull guide-snake off cable
> 
> Reverse order to remove cables. Do NOT discard guide-snakes.


Ah ok gotchya. I assume they supply the guide snake with the frame. And the mechanical shifters work nicely with the internal cable routing?


----------



## octapotamus

minez01 said:


> Ah ok gotchya. I assume they supply the guide snake with the frame. And the mechanical shifters work nicely with the internal cable routing?


 Yep, works very well. The frame came with them installed. You can just make them out in the photo here http://gotobike.en.hisupplier.com/product-592938-FM757-Di2.html the white tubes that appear at either end of the cable routes.

This is my experience of the FM-757. Other frames may have a tube built/cast into the frame, negating the need for guide-snakes but adding a little weight, but this is just a guess on my part..


----------



## nero85

Great topic! Did some window shopping on Ebay and found this frame. Looks like a nice aero frame. Anyone any experience with this frame? Thanks!


----------



## Rookieme

*finally done it*

After lurking thru every posts for several months, thanks to you guys, i ve got the nerve to pull one thru. Ordered FM015 a complete frame set including seat post and head stem in 3K weave unpainted size 49 from carbonzone. Thankfully it was delivered as promise. with a helping hand from a friend managed to design and painted to my own preferences..... and here it is.. freshly assembled. Hopefully will do test ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## providince

Ow does the fm757 compare to the new Scott Foil? On first blush they look close.


----------



## Tubby1536

providince said:


> Ow does the fm757 compare to the new Scott Foil? On first blush they look close.



Are you looking at the same 2 frames I am??? The FM757 is not an aero frame. I don't see a resembalence to the Foil at all.

Considering the Foil is not available yet I am not sure what kind of comparison you are looking for. The foil is probably a pound lighter and much more aero, but probaly costs 4x the price. What does that mean on the road? Who knows.


----------



## chirobike

blend76 said:


> Ok,
> thanks a lot guys. I'm glad I asked. I guess I will need to do bit more measuring and cleaning. :mad2:


That looks right. Only thing you have to eyeball is if the race is flat on the fork crown...don't worry about the bearing b/c it will be up in the frame itself. 

Honestly, your box from Hong Fu looks 10x better than mine did from RealCyclist.com (a major online retailer) and I ordered a Litespeed Archon C1 for $3,000 USD. I could tell Litespeed had this built in China/Taiwan b/c of the wrapping when I unpacked it. Derailleur hanger bent to hell, mediocre paint, etc. 

My blog:
http://myfaitaccompli.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2010-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2011-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=2

Still love the frame. I've been looking at Hong Fu FM-039 size 52. Jane was nice enough to send specs on this size. $630 shipped to CONUS.









I'd love to see a real pic of a frame but so far nobody has one. Not sure about the bent down tube/head tube design. If it was straight I'd say it's a nicer design than the new Boardman Air frames. Although the common theme everyone seems to have is little trust in the chinese forks. I'm tempted to sleeve the fork crown area internally myself if I get one or just get a Easton fork. 

These people (Hong Fu) are nice and respond to emails fairly quick. No problems with communication other than translation is a bit off. Be patient. The lead time is 60 days I'm told so there is a good long wait.


----------



## smoothie_biker

*NECO headset and Chinarello*

I bought Chinarello frame + folk with headset frome E-baygoods. The bearings are extremely tight. I broke apart the top bearing while trying to remove it from the frame cup after uneven insertion. 

bottom bearing: 8H 47xx35x45x45 OL16
top bearing: 7Hxo41.8xo30.2x45x45 OHO6 6B

Is this the correct headset size?


----------



## minez01

octapotamus said:


> Yep, works very well. The frame came with them installed. You can just make them out in the photo here http://gotobike.en.hisupplier.com/product-592938-FM757-Di2.html the white tubes that appear at either end of the cable routes.
> 
> This is my experience of the FM-757. Other frames may have a tube built/cast into the frame, negating the need for guide-snakes but adding a little weight, but this is just a guess on my part..


Yep, could see them (barely) int he photo. that's good then, but I'll be sure to check with Jane when I order the frame to ensure it comes with all the stuff to make it run right.

I'm in the process now of finalising an order for an FM-039 with Jane from Hongfu. She has been very helpful so far in designing graphics to go on the bike, so as soon as it comes good I'll be sure to post a couple of pics and and a short comment about service and prices etc. As far as I know I haven't seen too many pics of the FM-039, but it looks pretty cool from the designs I'm being given. I'm also going with size 52, as my current roadie is slightly too big for me at size 53.5 (Giant TCR).


----------



## providince

Tubby1536 said:


> Are you looking at the same 2 frames I am??? The FM757 is not an aero frame. I don't see a resembalence to the Foil at all.
> 
> Considering the Foil is not available yet I am not sure what kind of comparison you are looking for. The foil is probably a pound lighter and much more aero, but probaly costs 4x the price. What does that mean on the road? Who knows.


Sure am. Didnt say it was a copy just similar. Look at the main triangle similarities between the foil and the fm757 in post 895 of this thread. The rear triangle is very different, specifically in the chain stay thickness and where the rear derailleur cable exits the frame. The foil is more similar to the Venge or fm039 in that triangle. 

So how did you figure the foil is about a pound lighter? I'm also guessing more than 4x the price. It is pretty though. 

Here's the website I was looking at for similarities. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...il-aero-road-bike-launched&mlc=news/article#3


----------



## Tubby1536

providince said:


> Sure am. Didnt say it was a copy just similar. Look at the main triangle similarities between the foil and the fm757 in post 895 of this thread. The rear triangle is very different, specifically in the chain stay thickness and where the rear derailleur cable exits the frame. The foil is more similar to the Venge or fm039 in that triangle.
> 
> So how did you figure the foil is about a pound lighter? I'm also guessing more than 4x the price. It is pretty though.
> 
> Here's the website I was looking at for similarities.
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...il-aero-road-bike-launched&mlc=news/article#3



I guess by that reasoning all frames are similar as they all have 2 triangles. To me I see these as completely different. Head tube shape different. The down tube on the 757 is round, basically a pop can. The Foil is more triangle shape. Foil has an integrated seat post clamp the 757 does not. As you said the rear triangle is completely different. The BB area on both is different as well.

As far as the pound difference that article has the frame weight lsited as 840g. I estimate the 757 at least 1100 -1200g, so anywhere from 260 to 360g or a bit shy of a pound.


----------



## Tubby1536

smoothie_biker said:


> I bought Chinarello frame + folk with headset frome E-baygoods. The bearings are extremely tight. I broke apart the top bearing while trying to remove it from the frame cup after uneven insertion.
> 
> bottom bearing: 8H 47xx35x45x45 OL16
> top bearing: 7Hxo41.8xo30.2x45x45 OHO6 6B
> 
> Is this the correct headset size?


Assuming the Chinarello is using the same headset spec at the real Pina's the bearing are press fit so it will be a tight fit. Check a few pages back another owner was having issues as well and I posted a link to a place to purchase the Pina bearings. Not sure if it worked out for him though.


----------



## smoothie_biker

Tubby1536 said:


> Assuming the Chinarello is using the same headset spec at the real Pina's the bearing are press fit so it will be a tight fit. Check a few pages back another owner was having issues as well and I posted a link to a place to purchase the Pina bearings. Not sure if it worked out for him though.


That makes a lot of sense. I thought I had researched all I needed to know about the headset issues Thanks, I'll find that link.


----------



## forfun

ok guys,
i am the rider who cracked his frame a few weeks ago.... after much consideration, i decided i wanted a different frame anyway so i just built another different one. its more or less a 105 build with a seat post of a scultura 909 and Pro Lite Bracciano 1480g wheelset.

hope you like it. i still have to stick some stickers on it and chop the fork properly.


----------



## LostCreekSooner

*Dengfu Bike Arrival*

I contacted Mina by e-mail at [email protected]. She generally responded after 9pm Central Time, usually daily, once it took a few days to get a response. (I hear she is easier to access on skype???) She eventually e-mailed an Excel spreadsheet as invoice that had an e-mail address to send money via PayPal. (The money went to Tony at GreatKeen.. which others have used and seems to be another distributor for DengFu.)

Placed order on March 28.
Received e-mail on March 31 that she had received payment.
Received 50mm carbon wheels on April 8. (Live in Austin Texas)
Received FM-028 Frame, Fork, Handlebars, Stem, Seatpost, Headset, Spacers April 14.

Everything exactly as ordered... Time to start building!    

Will post pictures / experience soon.


----------



## gpcyclist25

LostCreekSooner said:


> I contacted Mina by e-mail at [email protected]. She generally responded after 9pm Central Time, usually daily, once it took a few days to get a response. (I hear she is easier to access on skype???) She eventually e-mailed an Excel spreadsheet as invoice that had an e-mail address to send money via PayPal. (The money went to Tony at GreatKeen.. which others have used and seems to be another distributor for DengFu.)
> 
> Placed order on March 28.
> Received e-mail on March 31 that she had received payment.
> Received 50mm carbon wheels on April 8. (Live in Austin Texas)
> Received FM-028 Frame, Fork, Handlebars, Stem, Seatpost, Headset, Spacers April 14.
> 
> Everything exactly as ordered... Time to start building!
> 
> Will post pictures / experience soon.


You're more fortunate than me - I ordered 3 days after you, eventually got payment acknowledgment, but haven't heard anything since on my FM015 order.


----------



## ilconte

chirobike said:


> That looks right. Only thing you have to eyeball is if the race is flat on the fork crown...don't worry about the bearing b/c it will be up in the frame itself.
> 
> Honestly, your box from Hong Fu looks 10x better than mine did from RealCyclist.com (a major online retailer) and I ordered a Litespeed Archon C1 for $3,000 USD. I could tell Litespeed had this built in China/Taiwan b/c of the wrapping when I unpacked it. Derailleur hanger bent to hell, mediocre paint, etc.
> 
> My blog:
> http://myfaitaccompli.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2010-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2011-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=2
> 
> Still love the frame. I've been looking at Hong Fu FM-039 size 52. Jane was nice enough to send specs on this size. $630 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a real pic of a frame but so far nobody has one. Not sure about the bent down tube/head tube design. If it was straight I'd say it's a nicer design than the new Boardman Air frames. Although the common theme everyone seems to have is little trust in the chinese forks. I'm tempted to sleeve the fork crown area internally myself if I get one or just get a Easton fork.
> 
> These people (Hong Fu) are nice and respond to emails fairly quick. No problems with communication other than translation is a bit off. Be patient. The lead time is 60 days I'm told so there is a good long wait.



These are pictures i got from Jenny at Hongfu


----------



## octapotamus

siiiick! 

sheeeit, now I want one of these too. goddamit


----------



## Bridgey

Rookieme said:


> After lurking thru every posts for several months, thanks to you guys, i ve got the nerve to pull one thru. Ordered FM015 a complete frame set including seat post and head stem in 3K weave unpainted size 49 from carbonzone. Thankfully it was delivered as promise. with a helping hand from a friend managed to design and painted to my own preferences..... and here it is.. freshly assembled. Hopefully will do test ride tomorrow morning.


Awesome looking bike. It appears you put in a lot of time and effort into this one. What does the name of your frame mean? Looks cool. I wish I had your skill level with painting, etc. 

My bike is a Pedal Force CG1. Nice bike. But all black with just a little white from the sram force componetry and a half black and white seat. Pretty stealth looking. I love these factory direct frames. Can't imagine ever paying 1000's for a name brand.


----------



## flyor64

ColoRoadie said:


> Well, paint is done...


A bit late to the game but I wanted to throw you some props on the frame...

The WWP on the fork is an extremely nice touch btw

Cheers.


----------



## PeteMadog

Hi all

I've read the full 5 threads and I'll be ordering one of these beauties in the next few weeks. Sensible choice is the FM015 but that new FM039 looks the balls!

Anyways, the questions I have relates to building these things up.

A - How do you cut a carbon steerer? Just carefully with a good hacksaw?

B - This headset thing worries me a little. Is this a DIY job and can can you use a proper branded headset to fit the frames, specifically the FM015. I get confused by all the sizes but I'd rather use a branded on like FSA or something


----------



## f3rg

I placed an order for the FM015-ISP with Jenny today, hoping for the best. Lead time is 45 days when no stock is available, but she said they have 1 in stock earlier this week, so maybe I'll get lucky and get that one.

/crosses fingers


----------



## takmanjapan

*Nice!*

What size is it? I have been looking at one of these, too. The seat lug area seems to look less extreme on the bigger sizes. 

Takmanjapan



forfun said:


> ok guys,
> i am the rider who cracked his frame a few weeks ago.... after much consideration, i decided i wanted a different frame anyway so i just built another different one. its more or less a 105 build with a seat post of a scultura 909 and Pro Lite Bracciano 1480g wheelset.
> 
> hope you like it. i still have to stick some stickers on it and chop the fork properly.


----------



## tthome

PeteMadog said:


> A - How do you cut a carbon steerer? Just carefully with a good hacksaw?


You need this; Steer tube cutting guide plus hacksaw with new blade works best. Search nashbar for "steerer tube cutting guide" or I bought mine here http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_127337_-1___ cost me under $10 at the time. Same one my LBS's here use. Basically own the tool for the same price you'd pay the LBS to cut your tube once.



PeteMadog said:


> B - This headset thing worries me a little. Is this a DIY job and can can you use a proper branded headset to fit the frames, specifically the FM015. I get confused by all the sizes but I'd rather use a branded on like FSA or something


Bottom line, buy the headset from the same vendor when ordering the frame. This ensures you'll get the right onw and it will fit.

I own 3 of these Chinese carbons frames including the FM015. The FM015 is the only one I had some issues with getting the headset installed. *It wasn't difficult or hard*, it was simply the act of taking some super fine grit sandpaper and slowly and carefully removing some clear coat ovevspray that had been sprayed in the headset cups...took me about 3 minutes and not problems after that. Don't worry, many of us are here to help.

Here is the original post, almost a year ago http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2794508&postcount=888 the complete finished bike is the next post below it http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2794510&postcount=889

Good luck!


----------



## Tubby1536

PeteMadog said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've read the full 5 threads and I'll be ordering one of these beauties in the next few weeks. Sensible choice is the FM015 but that new FM039 looks the balls!
> 
> Anyways, the questions I have relates to building these things up.
> 
> A - How do you cut a carbon steerer? Just carefully with a good hacksaw?
> 
> B - This headset thing worries me a little. Is this a DIY job and can can you use a proper branded headset to fit the frames, specifically the FM015. I get confused by all the sizes but I'd rather use a branded on like FSA or something



A - along witht he guide a fine tooth blade (32T) is good to have as well.

B - Getting it from the seller is a good bet. Even if they send the wrong one it is only a $15 risk. For an after market on FSA CF-40 model 121-0466 it should fit the FM015.


----------



## chaos2304

*chinarello from cyclingyong...*

hi! i discovered the chinese frames in this forum, i read all 5 threads but was a little worried about the qualitity. but than i contacted peter liu from cyclingyong, he responded very fast and i ordered the bike. he told me first, it will take about two weeks to get it painted, size 54 was not in stock. i paid for it on 04.28 and a few days later peter contacted me via skype and told me that he was ready to ship the bike. took 2 weeks from china to my kitchen 

i made some pics of details, was really astonished about the quality, it definitly does not look like a cheap copy. if somebody wants the pics in higher resolution, just contact me!

cheers, klaus


----------



## bonz50

damn those chianrello's are sexy lookin machines...


----------



## athletic91

wow even a headtube badge is included!


----------



## mattieoo

chaos2304 said:


> hi! i discovered the chinese frames in this forum, i read all 5 threads but was a little worried about the qualitity. but than i contacted peter liu from cyclingyong, he responded very fast and i ordered the bike. he told me first, it will take about two weeks to get it painted, size 54 was not in stock. i paid for it on 04.28 and a few days later peter contacted me via skype and told me that he was ready to ship the bike. took 2 weeks from china to my kitchen
> 
> i made some pics of details, was really astonished about the quality, it definitly does not look like a cheap copy. if somebody wants the pics in higher resolution, just contact me!
> 
> cheers, klaus


Mega looking foreword to getting mine now!


----------



## Guymk

ilconte said:


> These are pictures i got from Jenny at Hongfu


I'm sorry but the down tube just ruins it. It seems like they used the head tube mold from the fm015 and then made it work with this frame. It would have been a winner if the down tube was wider near the head tube instead of kinking to meet the head tube.


----------



## fab4

chaos2304 said:


> hi! i discovered the chinese frames in this forum, i read all 5 threads but was a little worried about the qualitity. but than i contacted peter liu from cyclingyong, he responded very fast and i ordered the bike. he told me first, it will take about two weeks to get it painted, size 54 was not in stock. i paid for it on 04.28 and a few days later peter contacted me via skype and told me that he was ready to ship the bike. took 2 weeks from china to my kitchen
> 
> i made some pics of details, was really astonished about the quality, it definitly does not look like a cheap copy. if somebody wants the pics in higher resolution, just contact me!
> 
> cheers, klaus


Wow that was fast.


----------



## PeteMadog

@ Tubby and TThome

Thanks for the re-assuring comments


----------



## pinarello_man

Could you post a side on pic of the frame with the fork? Looks great!


----------



## satanas

Octapotamus: Looks good! How much of a PITA was it to fit the internal cables, and is the shifting okay? I've had only bad experiences with internal cables in the past, both with feeding them through and then having bad shifting afterwards due to excess friction. Hadn't realised the FM757 had internal cables until I saw your recent posts...

I've a couple more Q's for you:
1. Did you use the contact here: http://gotobike.en.hisupplier.com/product-592938-FM757-Di2.html when ordering the frame
2. Any thoughts about the BB30 cranks? I have Shimano 7800 now and would like to get more ankle clearance (and lower Q), so could go this way when I order the frame.


----------



## shabbasuraj

bonz50 said:


> damn those chianrello's are sexy lookin machines...


yes they are.. sexy like a fake rolex.


but who cares


ride it.


----------



## chaos2304

shabbasuraj said:


> yes they are.. sexy like a fake rolex.
> 
> 
> but who cares
> 
> 
> ride it.


hi! i´m on your side 
a strange thing to buy fake things. but on the other side: i spend 2 weekends on a custom design, at the end i have to say, i was not able to create something looking better than this.

i really dont care what other people think or say, my friends know it is a chinarello anyway. and people on the street may say: this is a nice bike..or not. pinarello says nothing to the majority of the people out there... its not like a ferrari.

cheers, klaus


----------



## chaos2304

pinarello_man said:


> Could you post a side on pic of the frame with the fork? Looks great!


will do so next week when i have fitted the headset.


----------



## Rookieme

Bridgey said:


> Awesome looking bike. It appears you put in a lot of time and effort into this one. What does the name of your frame mean? Looks cool. I wish I had your skill level with painting, etc.
> 
> My bike is a Pedal Force CG1. Nice bike. But all black with just a little white from the sram force componetry and a half black and white seat. Pretty stealth looking. I love these factory direct frames. Can't imagine ever paying 1000's for a name brand.



Thanks dude. Well yes, i did put a lot of thoughts in the designing process. Play around with color scheme until i m really satisfied. I ve named 'Achilles' to the bike cos, i ve injured mine playing badminton years ago . It is just to remind be to be moderate in sports as i used to be competitive   . 

These chinese carbon is really a bargain to have one. I also own Scott CR1 and for a comparison, Fm015 feels more responsive and handle well during climbing.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## config

chaos2304 said:


> will do so next week when i have fitted the headset.


chaos2304,
A tip when taking pictures, take the pic on each side (the normal way a bike is viewed). It's not natural to look at a bike on its side. In fact, no cyclist wants to see a bike laying down (means you've crashed ;-)


----------



## ericjacobsen3

*Variable radiu, aero top carbon bar source*

Folks,

I am looking for a direct from China (under $100) handlebar with the following features:

40mm wide c-c
Variable radius drop -no ergo flats
Flattened top shape
31.8mm clamp
Fairly normal drop and reach

The hongfu HF Hb002 is close but I don't think the top is flattened/aero for comfort.

Anyone have a good source for such a bar?


----------



## Bigno

I run into some problem installing the crown race on the carbon steerer which i bought together .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5623949065/










Should I be using the black one or the red one?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5623950403/

The black one is struck, can't go all the way down. Realised the fork has some "taper". It appears to be resin built up. Hammer the crown race down using PVC pipe method? Or should I sand the fork or the crown race first?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5623951455/


----------



## f3rg

Bigno, let's see some photos.


----------



## Bigno

f3rg said:


> Bigno, let's see some photos.


Trying to img it from my flickr account but doesn't seem to be appearing. I posted the link to the photos from my album directly.


----------



## chaos2304

config said:


> chaos2304,
> A tip when taking pictures, take the pic on each side (the normal way a bike is viewed). It's not natural to look at a bike on its side. In fact, no cyclist wants to see a bike laying down (means you've crashed ;-)


i am quite good in crashing motorbikes, but i think i will prefer not to go down without the leathersuite 
i just started riding bicycles( stepped on the bike end of last december, first time after 35years ) so i have to learn a lot...


cheers,klaus


----------



## f3rg

Jenny at Hong-Fu emailed me hours after I placed my FM015 order, and told me it'd be shipped today, so no 45-day wait. :thumbsup: I'm hoping it gets here next week, and I'll get some photos posted.

The build will include a mix of Sram Force and Rival, and custom wheels I'll build myself around Stan's 340 rims. Seems weight should come in around 15lbs, but I'll wait and see. I've been riding a SS roadie for a year and a half now, so this will be a refreshing change.


----------



## boliver10

Why get the Pinarello clone from cyclingyong for $900 when you can get it from others for half that? What am I missing?


----------



## vladvm

boliver10 said:


> Why get the Pinarello clone from cyclingyong for $900 when you can get it from others for half that? What am I missing?


I think they buy from factory (hongfu/flyxi), then resell at a higher price. Same as other eBay seller who are located in US who sell the same frame for $1k+. My suggestion is get it direct from factory.


----------



## petepeterson

LostCreekSooner said:


> I contacted Mina by e-mail at [email protected]. She generally responded after 9pm Central Time, usually daily, once it took a few days to get a response. (I hear she is easier to access on skype???) She eventually e-mailed an Excel spreadsheet as invoice that had an e-mail address to send money via PayPal. (The money went to Tony at GreatKeen.. which others have used and seems to be another distributor for DengFu.)
> 
> Placed order on March 28.
> Received e-mail on March 31 that she had received payment.
> Received 50mm carbon wheels on April 8. (Live in Austin Texas)
> Received FM-028 Frame, Fork, Handlebars, Stem, Seatpost, Headset, Spacers April 14.
> 
> Everything exactly as ordered... Time to start building!
> 
> Will post pictures / experience soon.



Interesting: I ordered a FM028 pretty much the same time as you and was told two weeks lead time - contacted Mina a few days ago and was told they needed to "reset paint shop" so my frame won't be ready until the end of april... maybe it was the size/finish (58 matte 3K) I ordered or something but it smells like an excuse. I'm a bit annoyed but at least she is responding to me on skype...


----------



## chocy

not only that for around $900 you could get a lot of carbon frames from US vendors with warranty. IE Pedal force.. I am all for people looking into these chinese frames, but these fake ones are too much. FYI I have moved on from Chinese frames and yes they are decent but if you have money get the real stuff.. In retrospect, for the money I spent on these carbon frames, I should have gone for CAAD 9 or 10. if you don't know me look up my old chinese build from thread 1 and 2.


----------



## chaos2304

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...rame-and-fork-54cm-wholesale-wholesalers.html

it is 618$ + 20$ for the headset as far as i remember.


----------



## mrbubbles

chaos2304 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...rame-and-fork-54cm-wholesale-wholesalers.html
> 
> it is 618$ + 20$ for the headset as far as i remember.


Hmm... I was quoted $590 from Greatkeenbike.com's ms.hu.


----------



## blend76

Tubby1536 said:


> From that pic I agree with the others. It looks fine on the fork. Now you need to provide a pick of just the bearing in the headtube so we can tell you if it fits in there properly. Like the other poster said it should slip in with no force necessary. if you find it is very tight you might have the wrong size bearing. There are a few different size 1 1/2 lower headset bearings and it would not be the first time one of these guys sent the wrong one. Are there any dimensions printed ont he bearing? How well does the top one fit?


I uploaded a picture of the bottom bearing inserted into the headtube like I promised. I think the situation improved with some cleaning and there is no movement so I'm fairly optimistic, but please let me know if this does not look right.


----------



## PLAYONIT

blend76 said:


> I uploaded a picture of the bottom bearing inserted into the headtube like I promised. I think the situation improved with some cleaning and there is no movement so I'm fairly optimistic, but please let me know if this does not look right.



Looks good.. Put in the race then fork and you should only have minimal clearance.. say, 1-2mm at most between fork and head tube.. post a pic of that and we will let you know how it looks then.. should look like pic below :thumbsup:


----------



## ChronoFish

*My Experience now in 2nd season*

So in general I have been please. The bike (DF-TT01 Time Trial bike) handles very well, corners great (for a time-trial bike) is solid, quiet, seems to be very energy efficient and seems faster than my Quintanna Roo Kilo that it replaced. 

First the order:

I bought the DF-TT01 from Tony at Great Keen. (and now with https://www.dengfubikes.com ??) Tony was extremely patient with me and we did all of our communication via email and chat over Skype. I asked a ton of questions and he sent me the blueprints, images, product recommendations, etc. In addition to the frame/forks I also bought the TT handlebars, headset, rear brake and extra derailleur hangers. Tony included a free water bottle cage, but didn't realize I wanted to buy a second (and I overlooked it on the order even though we had discussed it).

Delivery

1. Bike was ordered on a Friday night (my time) - and shipped about 8 hours later. 
2. Shipping could be tracked via EMS to JFK processing center. The SAME tracking number also works with USPS - which told me when it had arrived in town. It took longer to get out of JFK then it did to get from China to JFK.
3. Bike arrived in good order. But NO manual or directions - all parts came in clear bags - some double/triple bagged.

Building

1. Having no manual/directions means you're on your own for the most part. This includes no documentation on how much you can torque your screws and bolts. 
2. The headset was also not very straight forward. The fork steering tube flared at the bottom and the provided headset did not fit over the flared part. I sanded the part that flared out so that the headset would fit. The headset came with a number of thin washers that for the life of me made no sense, and I left them off.
3. Cutting! I used my existing bike and took many measurements of angles, heights, distances and side-by-side comparisons. I was really nervous about any cuts. The fork steerer was easy to cut, and I left enough space for about 15cm of raisers, the stem plus another 5-10cm for an additional spacer at the top. I cut the fork by wrapping a piece of tape where I wanted the cut to be, and then used a hack-saw - keeping the fork in a bench-vice. Once together it was smooth and solid and I haven't needed to adjust it since.
4. Cutting More! I used the same technique to cut the seat mast. This didn't work quite as well because I didn't have a way to keep the frame stationary. But it worked out. The seat cap is heavy and the it you need to raise it up - good luck. I ended up wrapping some plumbers tape (Teflon) to improve the tightness - I've not had to revisit it since I did this. Without the tape if you hold the bike by the seat, you risk the cap slipping off. Not that big of a deal - other than the potential to drop the bike.
5. TT bars. Because I had some older equipment I had to widen the holes for the brakes. And because of how I wanted the aerobars to be positioned, I had to widen those out for my bar-end shifters. I widened the holes by taking a section of PVC tubing and taping sandpaper around it. I then inserted the sandpaper end of the PVC into the hole that I wanted to widen. It was a tight fit, so simply twisting the PVC was enough to sand it out. But it took a long time and it results in a lot of black-carbon residue. This part of the build was the most time consuming.
6. Components. I had to rub down the bottom-bracket "socket" a number of times before I could thread the bottom-bracket fully into place. It was even harder with grease. But after inserting, removing, cleaning, inserting, removing cleaning.... eventually I was able to get the bottom-bracket into place and it has not given me any trouble since then. The bottom bracket came from my Quintana Roo Kilo. Derailleurs were easy to install as was the front brake. The rear brake, mounted behind the bottom bracket, was another issue. The brake fit in its mounting bracket easily an securely - but I could not find a way to keep the brake cable from being pulled (and there-fore NOT engaging the brake) without a modification. Initially I used a piece of PVC tubing with a hole drilled into it to act as a cable stay. Essentially it forces the brake cable to stay an inch (maybe 1.5") away from the bottom of the bike and this was sufficient to engage the brake. I rode all season with this solution, but was not satisfied with how soft the brake continued to be. This year I created a balsa-wood "stand off" mated to a piece of narrow PVC tubing bent in an arch. I hardened the balsa with glue and then wrapped the whole thing in carbon. This has made for a very nice stiff brake that engages quickly. I still can't lock up the back brake at speed, but that seems to be a common issue with center-pull brakes in general. 
7. Cable threading. The internal cable routing was pretty easy to use. There are three entry holes just behind the steerer tube - one goes to the rear-derailleur, one to the front derailleur (I had to fish the cable out because it gets stuck on the exit hole - but not a huge deal), and one to the rear brake. If you cable are brand new there is little issue working them through the bike. If the cables have been previously cut, you'll want to put some nail-polish at the ends to keep them from un-raveling. Once they begin to unravel you might as well through the cable away - they won't come out clean and you are likely to scratch up the cable guides.

Issues

1. Just in time for my first time trial I had a "squeak" with every down-stroke of my right leg. Nothing worse than that for bike that other-wise turns heads. I took some time to tighten things up and added lubricant here-and-there, but I never found the cause of the squeak. The squeak stopped and it's never come back.

2. I use a BBB aluminum stem and maybe that was the wrong choice. I could never get it tight enough to keep the handlebars from slipping when I hit a strong divot in the road. I tried adding some plumbers tape which "worked" but wasn't full proof. Eventually I cranked down really hard - too hard. After a while I noticed that the surface carbon had worked its way up into the gap between the stem and the stem face plate. I took pictures and contacted Tony and he was very amendable but the pictures just couldn't capture what I saw. At the end of the season I remove the bars completely and took pictures again. This time Tony told me to send the bars to him and he would replace them. I did this, but the bars were never picked up. EMS tried like a dozen time to deliver them. Eventually the bars were sent back to me. It appeared that the bars were strong (I tested them out for flex and creaking and found nothing the least-bit alarming). So I sanded down the carbon and then spent a lot of time re-enforcing the area with more carbon. I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS TO ANYONE - I have no idea how damaged the bars are. I feel safe on them - they seem solid - but I would be lying if I said I was care-free. I will probably replace the bars at the end of the season - if nothing else for piece of mind.


- CF





























See also: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=233095


----------



## ChronoFish

Bigno said:


> I run into some problem installing the crown race on the carbon steerer which i bought together .
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5623949065/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be using the black one or the red one?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5623950403/
> 
> The black one is struck, can't go all the way down. Realised the fork has some "taper". It appears to be resin built up. Hammer the crown race down using PVC pipe method? Or should I sand the fork or the crown race first?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5623951455/



I took the sanding down route (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3307126#post3307126). The only parts that I remember having left over were the thin washers that couldn't fit on anything. I think the red is used at the top of the steerer tube in conjunction with the cap if I'm not mistaken.

-CF


----------



## Radioactive Man

chaos2304 said:


> hi! i discovered the chinese frames in this forum, i read all 5 threads but was a little worried about the qualitity. but than i contacted peter liu from cyclingyong, he responded very fast and i ordered the bike. he told me first, it will take about two weeks to get it painted, size 54 was not in stock. i paid for it on 04.28 and a few days later peter contacted me via skype and told me that he was ready to ship the bike. took 2 weeks from china to my kitchen
> 
> i made some pics of details, was really astonished about the quality, it definitly does not look like a cheap copy. if somebody wants the pics in higher resolution, just contact me!
> 
> cheers, klaus


 These chinarellos are great PRINCE copies but crap Dogma copies. It makes me laugh when I see them painted as Dogma's.


----------



## Bigno

ChronoFish said:


> I took the sanding down route (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3307126#post3307126). The only parts that I remember having left over were the thin washers that couldn't fit on anything. I think the red is used at the top of the steerer tube in conjunction with the cap if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> -CF


Thanks ChronoFish, Do you have to whack it in using a PVC or crown race installer? Or u sand till it just slide it in itself without whacking.


----------



## chaos2304

Radioactive Man said:


> These chinarellos are great PRINCE copies but crap Dogma copies. It makes me laugh when I see them painted as Dogma's.


:mad2: so i bought the wrong copy?:mad2: 
i think, you got me wrong, maybe a problem with my english.
with " it does not look like a cheap copy" i did not mean, this frame looks exactly like a "real" dogma. everybody who knows a dogma will see the difference at first sight. round seatpost? dogma down the seatpost? i meant, the paintjob is well done. in austria, a painter would not even start his compressor for this kind of money.
the finish of a pinarello dogma frame is better, of course, for 5000$ it should!!!
i simply liked the paint scheme, i dont care if there is prince or dogma written on it. 

i have no plans to impress anybody with this bike, i think this will work better with my ducati 
i dont know about the us, but in austria the majority of people dont care that much about bicycles....

cheers,klaus


----------



## minez01

Ok, thought I'd post an update of my situation. I've been talking with Jane from Hongfu about the FM-039 frame (custom paint, see below). The quote is around $800ish for frameset/headset/seatpost and custom paint job. However, I'm still undecided as the lead time has been given at 90 days. Has anyone had any experiences with lead times being reduced or anything? I'm now looking into an FM-028 with the same paint, or a PX Nanolight Team (which I originally preferred) because I'm really unsure as to whether I want to wait 3-4 months for the frame. Having said that, I do love the frame and the cool stealth paintjob that has been quoted. Decisions, decisions.

For who is wondering, Jane has been very helpful and responsive, and produced the following design from my poorly constructed paint image that I sent her. It is basically a 3k finish with BoB decals and some nice highlights.










If anyone feels like helping me decide, feel free  

minez


----------



## Tubby1536

Bigno said:


> Thanks ChronoFish, Do you have to whack it in using a PVC or crown race installer? Or u sand till it just slide it in itself without whacking.




Don't sand!!!!! There is no need to. Yes use the PVC method, or better yet take it to a shop. The crown race will be a very tight fit and cannot be installed by just pushing it on with your hand. It also does not look like you have any grease on there. Lube it up a bit to help it seat properly.

This should give you an idea of the force required (first part of the video). Note the pressing of the cups is not applicable to these frames.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPX1sFm4kwg

You are using the correct ring. the read on is the compression ring for the top bearing.


----------



## Bigno

Tubby1536 said:


> Don't sand!!!!! There is no need to. Yes use the PVC method, or better yet take it to a shop. The crown race will be a very tight fit and cannot be installed by just pushing it on with your hand. It also does not look like you have any grease on there. Lube it up a bit to help it seat properly.
> 
> This should give you an idea of the force required (first part of the video). Note the pressing of the cups is not applicable to these frames.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPX1sFm4kwg
> 
> You are using the correct ring. the read on is the compression ring for the top bearing.


Thanks. I managed to fix it with a pvc pipe and a mallet with grease. 

Now there is a bit of play in the upper bearing. Part of it protruding out. With the rubber seal cap i wrap on it , seem okay but still can feel play in the headset. The bottom bearing fit in very well though. But I feel the play come from the bottom bearing. :mad2:


----------



## PLAYONIT

minez01 said:


> Ok, thought I'd post an update of my situation. I've been talking with Jane from Hongfu about the FM-039 frame (custom paint, see below). The quote is around $800ish for frameset/headset/seatpost and custom paint job. However, I'm still undecided as the lead time has been given at 90 days. Has anyone had any experiences with lead times being reduced or anything? I'm now looking into an FM-028 with the same paint, or a PX Nanolight Team (which I originally preferred) because I'm really unsure as to whether I want to wait 3-4 months for the frame. Having said that, I do love the frame and the cool stealth paintjob that has been quoted. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> For who is wondering, Jane has been very helpful and responsive, and produced the following design from my poorly constructed paint image that I sent her. It is basically a 3k finish with BoB decals and some nice highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone feels like helping me decide, feel free
> 
> minez


Unfortunately the wait game is the price of doing business especially with custom requests/ orders with these distributors. I was the first on this forum way back when to get the FM-015 and shortly thereafter they started offering BB30 and UD layups as an option. The people that opted for the BB30 and UD finishes were waiting 90-120 days for their frames. My frame was 20 days with no options..

With that said... If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't be the first to jump on a new frame and let a few hit the scene first... I am considering that frame also or maybe keeping my 015 and adding a Titanium bike instead...

The First 015


----------



## Tubby1536

Bigno said:


> Thanks. I managed to fix it with a pvc pipe and a mallet with grease.
> 
> Now there is a bit of play in the upper bearing. Part of it protruding out. With the rubber seal cap i wrap on it , seem okay but still can feel play in the headset. The bottom bearing fit in very well though. But I feel the play come from the bottom bearing. :mad2:



Is there play when dry fitted or when the stem and compression plug installed as well? There will be play until it is all tightened down.


----------



## carlwithac

I posted this before and got a few inquiries but the frame is still available.
This exact TT frame, 54cm, ISP, from carbonzone
http://cgi.ebay.com/12KCarbon-Triat...70605480507?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b8e10a3b

Awesome looking frame but I don't need it and can't afford to keep it. Never been built up. Just took it out of packaging to make sure everything fit right. $550 shipped in the US.

If you want to make a deal shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## silky

After months of serching and emailing people i bought a FM015 frame from a chinese company on Alibaba a in Nov 09. My intention was to paint the frame upon its arrival but a one year project has turned into two!!! 

here is progress so far. 

Im hoping to have her on the road in the next few weeks. well that is when i build up the courage to cut the seat tube!!


----------



## independentmind

silky said:


> After months of serching and emailing people i bought a FM015 frame from a chinese company on Alibaba a in Nov 09. My intention was to paint the frame upon its arrival but a one year project has turned into two!!!
> 
> here is progress so far.
> 
> Im hoping to have her on the road in the next few weeks. well that is when i build up the courage to cut the seat tube!!



Silky the project looks great! Did you clearcoat over the decals? The handlebars look really good.

When you cut the seat tube do small increments at a time. I did it myself on my TT bike without any issues, I'm sure you can manage just fine.


----------



## f3rg

*FM015* owners, does the frame come with barrel adjusters? I ordered mine a few days back, and never thought to ask, nor did Jenny mention them.


----------



## silky

Hi independent. 

yeah frame was clearcoated although it needs a few more coats. I didnt use decals i painted the bike white first then cut stencil/masks then painted over them.

Cheers for the advice on cutting my seatpost. i have measured from the center of my BB to top of saddle on all my other bikes and they are all about 70cm. so i was thinking measuring that to begin with and adding a few cm's.


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> *FM015* owners, does the frame come with barrel adjusters? I ordered mine a few days back, and never thought to ask, nor did Jenny mention them.



Nope......


----------



## silky

F3rg i think they are supplied without barrel adjusters. all i got with mine when i purchased was headset, replacement derailleur hanger and cable guide


----------



## f3rg

silky said:


> F3rg i think they are supplied without barrel adjusters. all i got with mine when i purchased was headset, replacement derailleur hanger and cable guide


 Ok, that's fine. Could you tell me what type to get? The frame should be here late next week, so I'd like to get some in before it arrives.

Edit: would something like this work? http://www.amazon.com/Jagwire-Rubber-Coated-Inline-Adjuster/dp/B0029LF24C/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> Ok, that's fine. Could you tell me what type to get? The frame should be here late next week, so I'd like to get some in before it arrives.
> 
> Edit: would something like this work? http://www.amazon.com/Jagwire-Rubber-Coated-Inline-Adjuster/dp/B0029LF24C/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5


What you are showing are in-line adjusters.... Look at part # BSA028 on the link below.....

http://www.jagwireusa.com/index.php/products/road/accessories/

Yep... Jagwire are great...just make sure you 
get M5 size...


----------



## f3rg

Thanks! I'll get a set of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/JAGWIRE-M5-Down...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa5d2ac0e


----------



## independentmind

silky said:


> Hi independent.
> 
> yeah frame was clearcoated although it needs a few more coats. I didnt use decals i painted the bike white first then cut stencil/masks then painted over them.
> 
> Cheers for the advice on cutting my seatpost. i have measured from the center of my BB to top of saddle on all my other bikes and they are all about 70cm. so i was thinking measuring that to begin with and adding a few cm's.


Thanks for the info, I'm thinking about getting some decals for my frame, but I don't have the paint tools to do a proper clear coat, somehow I think if I don't use a layer of clear over the decals they'll just fall off.

Your plan for cutting is about right, when I cut my seat post and fork I also placed thick layers of tape on both sides of the cut line to minimize damage, in case my handsaw slipped/jumped.


----------



## minez01

Sorry, think my link was broken in my previous post. Here is the design from Hongfu for the FM-039 with custom paint that I'm thinking about ordering...


----------



## DiegoMontoya

I'm sure this has been posted, but people know that HongFu/DengFu, etc. don't manufacture, they just resell, right? 

The stuff is made by Flybike.


----------



## PLAYONIT

DiegoMontoya said:


> I'm sure this has been posted, but people know that HongFu/DengFu, etc. don't manufacture, they just resell, right?
> 
> The stuff is made by Flybike.



Are you sure Flybike is not just another distributor?


----------



## FTR

Pretty sure that someone posted pics inside the Hongfu(?) factory a few threads back.


----------



## PLAYONIT

FTR said:


> Pretty sure that someone posted pics inside the Hongfu(?) factory a few threads back.



They all show pics inside their factory's.... Hong Fu - Greatkeen- Deng Fu and a host of others..... funny thing is they all look the same, all started on the same month and year...... And Flybike is no different... I just wonder if anyone has been to the factory where these bikes are really made??? that's the proof that would make me believe....... Not that I really care as long as I keep getting what I order correct which has been perfect to date!!!!


----------



## FTR

PLAYONIT said:


> They all show pics inside their factory's.... Hong Fu - Greatkeen- Deng Fu and a host of others..... funny thing is they all look the same, all started on the same month and year...... And Flybike is no different... I just wonder if anyone has been to the factory where these bikes are really made??? that's the proof that would make me believe....... Not that I really care as long as I keep getting what I order correct which has been perfect to date!!!!


No this was a forum member (and a guy that I actually know) so not just standard shots.


----------



## petepeterson

DiegoMontoya said:


> I'm sure this has been posted, but people know that HongFu/DengFu, etc. don't manufacture, they just resell, right?
> 
> The stuff is made by Flybike.



sources/explanation please


----------



## wevergo

chaos2304 said:


> :mad2: so i bought the wrong copy?:mad2:
> i think, you got me wrong, maybe a problem with my english.
> with " it does not look like a cheap copy" i did not mean, this frame looks exactly like a "real" dogma. everybody who knows a dogma will see the difference at first sight. round seatpost? dogma down the seatpost? i meant, the paintjob is well done. in austria, a painter would not even start his compressor for this kind of money.
> the finish of a pinarello dogma frame is better, of course, for 5000$ it should!!!
> i simply liked the paint scheme, i dont care if there is prince or dogma written on it.
> 
> i have no plans to impress anybody with this bike, i think this will work better with my ducati
> i dont know about the us, but in austria the majority of people dont care that much about bicycles....
> 
> cheers,klaus


Nothing wrong with the Dogma copy! I have* two* of them.
The frame is outstanding good, excellent comparing with my Cube GTC Pro, Trek Madone 5.2, Giant TCR and Willier Izoard. 
No complaints,its a high quality frame and paintjob. The frame is no fake at all. Yes, the name is not origional, but who cares in Holland. 
I do not have to impress other people because I have also the brandname bikes. It's just fun to ride this replica.

regards,
Albert, the Netherlands.


----------



## Bigno

Tubby1536 said:


> Is there play when dry fitted or when the stem and compression plug installed as well? There will be play until it is all tightened down.


ya there is play even when the compression plug is tightened all the way down also.:aureola:


----------



## Vee

New FM035 picture. This time it is not a render, but an actual frame that was built. It appears to be an ISP version. Check it out:









I am going to be emailing Jenny @ HongFu this week about information on the 54cm FM035.


----------



## 41ants

Great Looking frames!


----------



## 41ants

Are there any heavier riders on these frames. I noticed a few right at 200lbs, but my weight fluctuates from 215-235+ depending upon my weight training and diet. I am 6'1 and it seems that a 58cm is about the right size for me, but I am unsure if I should overlook these frames and opt for alum or something else given my weight.


----------



## turbogrover

41ants said:


> Are there any heavier riders on these frames. I noticed a few right at 200lbs, but my weight fluctuates from 215-235+ depending upon my weight training and diet. I am 6'1 and it seems that a 58cm is about the right size for me, but I am unsure if I should overlook these frames and opt for alum or something else given my weight.


Just my opinion, but I think an aluminum frame would be the worst choice for a heavier rider. The carbon will be stronger, (fatigue less) and a better ride. I'd go with carbon or titanium if I were a heavier rider looking for a lighter frame.


----------



## Tubby1536

PLAYONIT said:


> They all show pics inside their factory's.... Hong Fu - Greatkeen- Deng Fu and a host of others..... funny thing is they all look the same, all started on the same month and year...... And Flybike is no different... I just wonder if anyone has been to the factory where these bikes are really made??? that's the proof that would make me believe....... Not that I really care as long as I keep getting what I order correct which has been perfect to date!!!!



Here is the thread were the forum memeber went to the hong fu factory.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=227718&highlight=hong

Based on Deng fu and Hong Fu selling the same frames it is hypothesised that Deng fu is a distributer for Hong fu. As for the others who knows. Even if they are the same why do you think Flybike is at the top of the pyramid? Not that is matters. 

Do you have a link for Flybike? All I could find was a BMX companie with a similar name.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

minez01 said:


> Sorry, think my link was broken in my previous post. Here is the design from Hongfu for the FM-039 with custom paint that I'm thinking about ordering...


That sort of resembles a Giant Defy Advanced.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Tubby1536 said:


> Here is the thread were the forum memeber went to the hong fu factory.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=227718&highlight=hong
> 
> Based on Deng fu and Hong Fu selling the same frames it is hypothesised that Deng fu is a distributer for Hong fu. As for the others who knows. Even if they are the same why do you think Flybike is at the top of the pyramid? Not that is matters.
> 
> Do you have a link for Flybike? All I could find was a BMX companie with a similar name.


That's actually the Flybike factory. There was a long discussion of this on WeightWeenies.

Flybike is like Xpace. They manufacture. HongFu, DengFu, are resellers who purchase from Flybike. It's like Token, who buys stuff from Trigon in Taiwan.

Apparently some of the Flybike engineers came from Carbotec (who manufactures Pinarello's frames), hence the Chinarello copies.

Here's the discussion for you reading pleasure.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...&t=77534&sid=eb4d69908a6ac06f57482f6ac0448173


----------



## blend76

PLAYONIT said:


> Looks good.. Put in the race then fork and you should only have minimal clearance.. say, 1-2mm at most between fork and head tube.. post a pic of that and we will let you know how it looks then.. should look like pic below :thumbsup:


It is really hard to judge the gap between fork and frame on black frames. I think mine got better, but I'm still not 100% happy. There is no play or anything, but I think the bearing should be just a little higher on the front side.


----------



## providince

boliver10 said:


> Why get the Pinarello clone from cyclingyong for $900 when you can get it from others for half that? What am I missing?


I got it for close to greatkeens prices and I have had much better communication. I paid more from Cyclinyong because I was able to contact them. Greatkeen had been very bad about responding to my emails and pricing requests etc... I will pya a little more for service.


----------



## steve90068

anyone know the geometry of the Hongfu FM-039 or its availablity?

looks like a great frame


----------



## Vee

steve90068 said:


> anyone know the geometry of the Hongfu FM-039 or its availablity?
> 
> looks like a great frame


Search this thread for FM-039 geometry. I posted it a few pages back. 56cm geometry charts (isp and non-isp) were the only size available at the time. I have sent another email to Jenny this morning requesting 54cm availability and geometry charts, as she asked me to wait a month before emailing her on that size. I can only assume after the 54 is made available, the 52 will be next. More info will be posted as I receive it, or feel free to email Jenny yourself and please post up any and all information you receive on this frame.


----------



## PLAYONIT

blend76 said:


> It is really hard to judge the gap between fork and frame on black frames. I think mine got better, but I'm still not 100% happy. There is no play or anything, but I think the bearing should be just a little higher on the front side.


That tolerance is fine and won't get tighter. If the race is fully seated on the top of the fork and the bearing it topped out in the head tube then all is fine... and IMHO doesn't affect the aesthetics at all.. it looks great.... Now move on and finish that bike and get to riding.. your fine!!!


----------



## Lucky77

Does anyone know what (if anything) the TT-01/FM-018 is based on? Not wanting to do a full blown copy, but interested in colour/design schemes.


----------



## minez01

I've been emailed the 52cm and 54cm NON-ISP geometry charts (PDF) for the FM-039. Too big to post, but if you would like them, I can email them to whoever wants them.

Jane from Hongfu has quoted me 90 days for the lead time on custom painted FM-039's (such as the one I posted above, amtech). Lead time on unpainted frames is 70 days approximately. Cost for unpainted is somewhere around $600 USD.

Hope this helps


----------



## vladvm

IMO, To avoid long lead time, order your frame before spring so you don't miss any nice weather riding. I get really antsy waiting for a bicycle frame that long especially if the weather is nice outside. Goodluck!


----------



## Vee

minez01 said:


> I've been emailed the 52cm and 54cm NON-ISP geometry charts (PDF) for the FM-039. Too big to post, but if you would like them, I can email them to whoever wants them.
> 
> Jane from Hongfu has quoted me 90 days for the lead time on custom painted FM-039's (such as the one I posted above, amtech). Lead time on unpainted frames is 70 days approximately. Cost for unpainted is somewhere around $600 USD.
> 
> Hope this helps


Pm'ed. Will post these charts for everyone as soon as I get the email from him.


----------



## Vee

FM-039 Geometry

52CM
54CM
56CM 
56CM w/ISP


----------



## maxxevv

Vee said:


> FM-039 Geometry
> 
> 52CM
> 54CM
> 56CM
> 56CM w/ISP


The 54cm geometry is just sweet! Except the headtube which is a little on the short side.
And something really weird about the way its set up too. The wheelbase on the 54cm is actually longer than the 56cm!!


----------



## fab4

Vee said:


> FM-039 Geometry
> 
> 52CM
> 54CM
> 56CM
> 56CM w/ISP


Thanks for providing us the geometries.


----------



## f3rg

Vee said:


> FM-039 Geometry
> 
> 52CM
> 54CM
> 56CM
> 56CM w/ISP


Yikes, those are some long virtual top tube measurements. I'm glad I went with an FM015.


----------



## FTR

f3rg said:


> Yikes, those are some long virtual top tube measurements. I'm glad I went with an FM015.


Why?
The 56cm has a 555mm (55.5cm) ETT.
What is weird about that??


----------



## Vee

Specialized Venge Geometry vs FM-039


Code:


		Venge 54cm	Venge 56cm	FM039 54cm	FM039 56cm
Original Stack	544		566		551.63		568.16
Original Reach	386		395		383.82		386.7
ST C-T		507		527		540		560
HA		73°		73.5°		72.5°		73.5°
SA		73.5°		73.25°		74°		73.5°
TT horiz	548		565		542		555
HT		140		160		135		149.56
BB Drop		69		69		70		70
CS		405		405		406		406
Front Center	586		590		585.4	
Wheelbase	978		986		981.1		978.57

Not all that close, after all. :idea:


----------



## turbogrover

If anything, it looks like the top tubes are short across the board with the Chinese frames. The geometry on the 54cm frame looks more suited to a 52. The head tube angle seems pretty relaxed for a 54.


----------



## vladvm

anyone other seller besides cyclingyong sell this frame?


----------



## providince

vladvm said:


> anyone other seller besides cyclingyong sell this frame?


Colnago sells that frame too. You can also get it from COlnago dealers.


----------



## vladvm

providince said:


> Colnago sells that frame too. You can also get it from COlnago dealers.


yeah but they are expensive and I want it painted with my own design.


----------



## Hbock

Lucky77 said:


> Does anyone know what (if anything) the TT-01/FM-018 is based on? Not wanting to do a full blown copy, but interested in colour/design schemes.


Lucky77,

I own a Dengfu FM018 and the only thing I found that was close to it was the Ceepo Venom. Its not a perfect match but its close. Also the Cervelo P3 is similar. Again, not a perfect match but close.


----------



## providince

vladvm said:


> yeah but they are expensive and I want it painted with my own design.


Sorry, was trying to be funny. I had assumed that is what you were talking about. I spoke with them about it and they don't even have size large. He said the probably won't as they are probably going to start producing the cx1 colnago instead in all sizes.


----------



## chaos2304

vladvm said:


> anyone other seller besides cyclingyong sell this frame?


hi! peter liu(cyclingyong) told me, this frame will be available end of this month in size 54. dont know about other sizes. so far i can recommend cyclingyong, very fast at least in my case.

cheers,klaus


----------



## Tubby1536

turbogrover said:


> If anything, it looks like the top tubes are short across the board with the Chinese frames. The geometry on the 54cm frame looks more suited to a 52. The head tube angle seems pretty relaxed for a 54.


WHat do you base the comment on the short top tubes on? I mean the TT length on the 54 is only 4mm different. I would say the only short reach frames are the 55 and 58 FM-015 models. Other then that most are fairly standard. For example the FM028 and chinarello are identical to the analogous Trek and Pina geos so I don't think you can call those short. 

I do agree however that the head angle is a little relaxed for the 54


----------



## f3rg

FTR said:


> Why?
> The 56cm has a 555mm (55.5cm) ETT.
> What is weird about that??


The 52cm has an ETT of 537.2, which is what I was looking at. My current steel frame is a 53cm with an ETT of 533.

533 has always been about 10mm or so on the long side for me, so I went with the 51cm FM015, which has an ETT of 516.8.


----------



## gpcyclist25

Tubby1536 said:


> WHat do you base the comment on the short top tubes on? I mean the TT length on the 54 is only 4mm different. I would say the only short reach frames are the 55 and 58 FM-015 models. Other then that most are fairly standard. For example the FM028 and chinarello are identical to the analogous Trek and Pina geos so I don't think you can call those short.
> 
> I do agree however that the head angle is a little relaxed for the 54


The geometry question is an interesting one to me. Over at the WW board, one guy complained that his FM-015 design was evidence of amateur hour in that the ETT was about the same as the ST measure, which I always took to be pretty much "Italian" geometry. He said to be racy the ETT should be another 15mm or so, which to me is American/Asian race geometry.


----------



## turbogrover

Tubby1536 said:


> WHat do you base the comment on the short top tubes on? I mean the TT length on the 54 is only 4mm different. I would say the only short reach frames are the 55 and 58 FM-015 models. Other then that most are fairly standard. For example the FM028 and chinarello are identical to the analogous Trek and Pina geos so I don't think you can call those short.
> 
> I do agree however that the head angle is a little relaxed for the 54


I've never bothered to look at Trek geometry before. The TT on my other 52cm bike is 54cm, and fits me well. The TT on my new FM028 is 5mm shorter, and I needed a full 10mm longer stem, and negative 6 dgrees, to match the same riding position of my other bike. This is my 1st new road frame in over a decade, so it seems like the TT lengths are shorter than before, except for the old school Italian parallel frame geometry, which I was never comfortable on.


----------



## Lucky77

Ok - have now settled on Carbonzone's TT01 frame and have roughed out the paint/design. Will likely place the order early next week. Now for the costing.....

Having re-read the ad, it states that it uses a 68mm English bottom bracket. What bottom brackets are people using on these frames?


----------



## bonz50

has anyone tried any of the integrated handlebar sets on their frames??? what's the verdict on 'em??


----------



## f3rg

Lucky77 said:


> Ok - have now settled on Carbonzone's TT01 frame and have roughed out the paint/design. Will likely place the order early next week. Now for the costing.....
> 
> Having re-read the ad, it states that it uses a 68mm English bottom bracket. What bottom brackets are people using on these frames?


 I'm guessing they're using 68mm English-threaded bottom brackets. 

I have a Sram GXP anxiously awaiting my frame.


----------



## Lucky77

f3rg said:


> I'm guessing they're using 68mm English-threaded bottom brackets.
> 
> I have a Sram GXP anxiously awaiting my frame.


Ahh the wonders of cold and flu drugs...maybe I should re-read the sentence before starting the next. I think what I meant to ask is what brand/type of bottom bracket are people using. But then that is really answered in my question. Perhaps I should just take some more medicine and go back to sleep :crazy:


----------



## turbogrover

bonz50 said:


> has anyone tried any of the integrated handlebar sets on their frames??? what's the verdict on 'em??


So far, the verdict is.....Flippin' sweet! I'm just lucky that it fits me like a set of custom made gloves.


----------



## providince

turbogrover said:


> So far, the verdict is.....Flippin' sweet! I'm just lucky that it fits me like a set of custom made gloves.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is smoking hot! Great job. What saddle is that and are all the parts sourced from overseas? Wheels bar etc?


----------



## ms6073

turbogrover said:


>


I know the iLinks are lighter, but I ditched ilinks for Gore Ride On (just ordered deraileur and brakes in red for cx bike) and think that the Gore Ride On Professional cablesets in white would be a better match.


----------



## turbogrover

providince said:


> turbogrover said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the verdict is.....Flippin' sweet! I'm just lucky that it fits me like a set of custom made gloves.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is smoking hot! Great job. What saddle is that and are all the parts sourced from overseas? Wheels bar etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The rims and handlebars are from X-bike in China, and the saddle was and ebay find. I built the wheels myself using handpicked components. I've already had a couple offers to sell the bike, lol.
> A little creativity goes a long way!
Click to expand...


----------



## mrwirey

bonz50 said:


> has anyone tried any of the integrated handlebar sets on their frames??? what's the verdict on 'em??


Bonz50,
I hate to be the one to throw the proverbial 'turd in the punchbowl', but I purchased and 'gave away for free' the integrated bars I purchased from Dengfu for two reasons.
1. The steerer clamp tolerance was too big and I had to severely over torque the bolts to clamp down on the fork steerer. Even after I had overtorqued the bars I was able to twist the bars on the steerer without too much effort. I was not comfortable with this and the only reason I gave them away rather than tossing them out was the individual I passed them on to has an aluminum steerer on his bike and he promised not to use them on a carbon steerer; and, 
2. The cable holes in the bars did not allow me to position the brake levers where I prefer them. I tried to rotate the shifters up to my normal position, but this severely kinked (and ruined) my new set of Campagnolo Friction Free red cables (aaarrrrghhh). 
Bottom Line: I was not impressed with the quality control and unless they fit you perfectly or unless you are willing to conform to them I cannot recommend them.
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## bonz50

mrwirey said:


> Bonz50,
> I hate to be the one to throw the proverbial 'turd in the punchbowl', but I purchased and 'gave away for free' the integrated bars I purchased from Dengfu for two reasons.
> 1. The steerer clamp tolerance was too big and I had to severely over torque the bolts to clamp down on the fork steerer. Even after I had overtorqued the bars I was able to twist the bars on the steerer without too much effort. I was not comfortable with this and the only reason I gave them away rather than tossing them out was the individual I passed them on to has an aluminum steerer on his bike and he promised not to use them on a carbon steerer; and,
> 2. The cable holes in the bars did not allow me to position the brake levers where I prefer them. I tried to rotate the shifters up to my normal position, but this severely kinked (and ruined) my new set of Campagnolo Friction Free red cables (aaarrrrghhh).
> Bottom Line: I was not impressed with the quality control and unless they fit you perfectly or unless you are willing to conform to them I cannot recommend them.
> Very respectfully, Tim


I"m not specifically speaking of the generic ones, like CyclingYong has the Ness and Cinelli versions... but this is the honest feedback I wanna hear... so thanks!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## maxime

anyone has some good close-up pictures of the RFM 101 frames? like the assymetrical parts, top tube, internal cable routing, bottom bracket.

if possible, also some pictures of a matte finish RFM101(not sure if the one I saw in 1 of the 5 threads are matte).

And what size are you and what framesize did you pic? and did you order from Greatkeen

?
http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/home.php

Because I heard there are different greatkeen's, like alibaba etc... a site or an e-mail would be nice! I've sent a mail yesterday to greatkeenbike.com but haven't had a response yet

thanks


----------



## Lucky77

Following from last night's dribble, and excusing the probably ignorant question, but do I need to purchase a bottom bracket with the spindle/axel AND the BB cup set? It's about the only part of a bike I haven't worked with and I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing with it.


----------



## zender

Lucky77 said:


> Following from last night's dribble, and excusing the probably ignorant question, but do I need to purchase a bottom bracket with the spindle/axel AND the BB cup set? It's about the only part of a bike I haven't worked with and I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing with it.


Not all, but most current cranksets include the bottom bracket with external bearings. So there is no separate spindle, it is permanently fixed to the crankarm with the spider. The bearings thread into either side of the frame. Good news is, if you buy a new crank (Shimano, FSA etc), it will include very good instructions for how to do this. Also, watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d63JzMEkMeI&playnext=1&list=PL999E12843939AFA9

This is for a mt. bike, but the concept is the same.


----------



## independentmind

Fear not the bottom bracket. It will be the easiest install on the bike, just make sure you put some grease on the threads (mucho important). I use Phil Wood waterproof green grease, but the make doesn't matter all that much.

Edit: And don't go crazy with the torque, I did that on my first ever build years ago and I shredded the BB a year later when I was taking it out.


----------



## alexb618

copper grease on BB threads


----------



## fab4

maxime said:


> anyone has some good close-up pictures of the RFM 101 frames? like the assymetrical parts, top tube, internal cable routing, bottom bracket.
> 
> if possible, also some pictures of a matte finish RFM101(not sure if the one I saw in 1 of the 5 threads are matte).
> 
> And what size are you and what framesize did you pic? and did you order from Greatkeen
> 
> ?
> http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/home.php
> 
> Because I heard there are different greatkeen's, like alibaba etc... a site or an e-mail would be nice! I've sent a mail yesterday to greatkeenbike.com but haven't had a response yet
> 
> thanks


Here you go Maxime. A matte black RFM101.


----------



## maxime

Thanks for the pictures!

I'm hesitating of buying a 54 or 56 size... does it matter that much in what you buy? I'd like a bit more comfy position(I currently drive a 54 ridley heracles).


----------



## harmattan

anyone know frame rfm107 from greatkeenbike? I don´t have infomation about this frame

thanks


----------



## smhuey

I'm a taller rider and was interested in the RFM101, however I probably need at least a 60 cm. Has anyone had any experience with the larger keen/dengfu frames? I'm 6'4'' and it seems like most of the discussion have been about the 52-56cm bikes.....


----------



## mattieoo

The box for my RFM101 has arrived at my uni house and my flat mate sent me this image of it sitting in our living room! I shall be traveling 4 hours tomorrow morning to build it up! cant wait!


----------



## bobonker

fab4 said:


> Here you go Maxime. A matte black RFM101.


That's a lot of resin in the bottom bracket area. Make sure you clean that out or you will ruin your bottom bracket and the bottom bracket threads, too.

My RFM101 from Great Keen looked that way, too (though not quite as bad). 

Bob


----------



## dmabraham

Paid Spam

I have an ad in the classifieds with either a 54 or 56 cm fm-028 up for sale, full frame, headset, fork combo. Check it out if you are interested, I would like to move one along (so I can buy more bike crap!)


----------



## j4son

mattieoo said:


> The box for my RFM101 has arrived at my uni house and my flat mate sent me this image of it sitting in our living room! I shall be traveling 4 hours tomorrow morning to build it up! cant wait!


how long was your wait, from the day you paid to today? i ordered a frame along with handlebars, a seatpost, and a stem on the 5th of this month...cant wait!


----------



## fab4

bobonker said:


> That's a lot of resin in the bottom bracket area. Make sure you clean that out or you will ruin your bottom bracket and the bottom bracket threads, too.
> 
> My RFM101 from Great Keen looked that way, too (though not quite as bad).
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob. I always take my Chinese carbon frames to my LBS to have the BB chased before I build them up. It's worth the extra $20 for me.


----------



## Rob81

ready to pull the trigger on the FM039 when ready on size 50


----------



## mattieoo

half way through the build!


----------



## wevergo

And another Chinarello from the internet:


----------



## bobonker

^^^ Nice!

Bob


----------



## B16A2NR

Hi guys! I finished my ebay/China build. I set myself the goal of a 13.xx lb. build under $3000. Everything except for the saddle and brakes were purchased brand spanking new. 

Full build spec list:
brand grams
Frame Dengfu FM028	1099
Fork Dengfu FM028	399
Spacers Omni 9
Top Cap ControlTech	29
Headset Neco 80
Stem Control Tech	109
Handlebar	3t zepp xl	198
Handlebar Tape Cinelli Cork	30
Seat Mast Head Tune cappy 76
Saddle Selle Kit Carbonio	134
valve extension 50mm 5
50mm Wheels	Tubular 549+767 = 1316
Shifters sram red 325
Pads Corima 9
Brakes KCNC CB1	147	
Bottom Bracket Easton Ceramic 101
Crankset Compact Easton EC90	592
front derailleur Sram red 84
Rear Derailleur Sram red 144
Cassette Sram red 11-26	167
Chain KMC Xl0SL Gold	211
Skewers kcnc 44
Rim tape Zefal 18
tires tufu s3 lite 420
Cable Housing JagWire 200
Bottlecage bolts 5.5
Bottle Cages eBay 57
pedals look keo easy 211
pedal spindles save 44g	titanium 
computer cateye 45

*6264 grams or 13.8lbs (including pedals, cages, computer)*




50mm Matte Carbon Tubular wheelset. The finish on these rims is simply stunning. Very uniform and unflawed. These were ordered from Hongfu. So I ordered parts from both DengFu and Hongfu through skype chat and can vouch that they both are stand up sellers. 1315g after painting the spokes black (originally silver). I did have to do a small amount of wheel truing. The tires came in 5g under advertised weight each. 

50mm Matte Tubulars 1315g
Tufo S3 Lite 420g 




I went on a 30 mile ride yesterday. I thought their first ride would stress the spokes and require truing, but they are riding straight. Very fast wheels! I've never riden deep carbon rims before and can honestly say I can maintain a peak speed on flats for a longer distance. I broke my personal best on a 6 mile portion of flat road by 10 seconds. 

I swapped out the cheap $10 carbon pads from china with Corima Cork red pads (only 9 grams!) and have found a huge difference in overall braking performance and brake modulation. Much less clamping force to slow the bike down, quieter braking and red hotness to match my bike! Did I mention I saved 16 grams?

The bike as a whole was a pleasure to ride. Its my first full carbon build and can tell a honest difference in ride quality between my aluminum Felt with carbon fork and seat post and my new full carbon build. Much less NVH (noise, vibration, harshness) compared to aluminum. I can also feel a much quicker acceleration to crusing speed over my 20lb felt which should result in some easier mountain climbs. The Sram red components shift so quietly and effortlessly. 

A question about wheelsets and hill climbing... I know pros don't often ride aero wheelsets on mountain stanges. I have 1300g EA90 SLX easton clincher and 1300g 50mm carbon tubulars. The Carbon tubulars have much lighter tubular tires mounted and weight less fully mounted. Would the be acceptable for full on mountain climbs? Or is there a reason I should swap out pads and ride the Eastons? If it makes a difference, I weigh a Schlek like 135lbs and don't put massive amounts of power down to touch pad to rim.


----------



## Lucky77

^^That is one sweeet looking ride. I have just ordered and paid for a CarbonZone TT01 in matte black. Will be matching it with my 50mm Edge carbon clinchers - and what ever else I end up purchasing. Looking like SRAM Force/Red parts will be the majority. Will post pics once the frame arrives - and of course during the build.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Man, B16's bike is money. One of the best looking bikes on here. Well done.
That white one with the fish stickers and this one are my favorites.


----------



## Vee

B16, that bike is 3k matte finish, right? Nice build!


----------



## foofighter

I DIG the FLATLACE ref good sh1t!!!


----------



## gpcyclist25

DiegoMontoya said:


> Man, B16's bike is money. One of the best looking bikes on here. Well done.
> That white one with the fish stickers and this one are my favorites.


Agreed, and not only because I have a matte 3k FM015 and pair of 3k matte 50mm tubular rims on order  .


----------



## Bigno

Anyone got the size and specification of the integrated headset of a FM-001 from Hongfu, (Size 50)

I ordered the integrated headset from Jenny. The top fit in well but the bottom bearing is too small.


----------



## cs1

wevergo said:


> And another Chinarello from the internet:


That's too nice. I makes you wonder how many Pinarellos on ebay are actually Chinarellos.


----------



## B16A2NR

Vee said:


> B16, that bike is 3k matte finish, right? Nice build!


Yup, 3k matte frame and wheelset.


----------



## Lucky77

Found someone selling the TT01 as their own...

http://www.vossbikes.com/tri.htm

I have wheels already, but even buying a chinese carbon wheelset, I reckon I'd be building for around the $1200-1300 mark tops.

My build including frame will come in around $900-1000.


----------



## thesober

B16A2NR said:


> Yup, 3k matte frame and wheelset.


Very nice indeed, I love the matte finish with the black decals.


----------



## wchane

B16A2NR said:


>


HELLAFLUSH!!! well...needs more stretch, poke, and stance but dig it.


----------



## mrbubbles

cs1 said:


> That's too nice. I makes you wonder how many Pinarellos on ebay are actually Chinarellos.


Those wheels aren't Eastons either, they're China rims with stickers, the hubs look like Novatecs.


----------



## mattieoo

my finished RFM101...... went little ride around the village, it feels S$$T hot! Closer photos and 100k ride report tomorrow.


----------



## B16A2NR

mattieoo said:


> my finished RFM101...... went little ride around the village, it feels S$$T hot! Closer photos and 100k ride report tomorrow.


Hotness. Damn 100k report already? I think its time to replace your timing belt.


----------



## mattieoo

Doing my usual sunday 100k tomorrow! Will be its first proper ride!


----------



## slx01

mattieoo said:


> Doing my usual sunday 100k tomorrow! Will be its first proper ride!


Don't forget to do the dishes first!!


----------



## Andy STi

wchane said:


> HELLAFLUSH!!! well...needs more stretch, poke, and stance but dig it.


Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vee

People with painted FM015s, where did you order and what was your total order cost? Thanks.


----------



## turbogrover

So, I've put around 300 training miles on my FM028 since its build. I don't race on the road any longer, just off-road, and use this bike for training.
I have a lot of carbon everything on the bike including the integrated bars, seatmast, saddle, and 50mm deep section rims.
I'm super happy with the ride! :thumbsup: It's more comfortable, and yet more power efficient than my previous steel framed bike with 23mm alloy clinchers. I ride on some pretty beat up roads in northern Illinois, so I've definitely put the bike through some serious conditions.

Maybe it's just me, but I feel the need to alter my out-of-saddle climbing style, to suit the bike better. With the steel bike, I would be dancing quite a bit while standing, but on this bike, it seems to be more efficient to have less rocking motion. Part of it is because of the lack of flex in the bottom bracket. The pedals feel out of place if I rock the bike too much. On the steel bike, the frame flex would allow the pedals to be in a more neutral state while rocking the bike. So, the carbon frame requires less body movement from me to make it over the hill. If you have a hard time adjusting your riding style to match the subtleties of a different frame, you may be put off by that. Most people are very adaptable.

I don't have any long, winding descents to report on, but I HAVE taken it down some local hills at 40 mph through some corners, and the bike tracked smooth and stable. Very controlled. I was able to get down into the cockpit, and feel how the bike wanted to react.

It also does not have a "springy, lively feel" to it.
Because its more comfortable and and seems to dissipate the road shock and vibrations, there is no direct way to compare the road feel to the steel bike. The long carbon seatmast, and integrated bars are very good at isolating the road from the cockpit. Some people may not like that either, feeling isolated from the pavement buzz, but I am more interested in the riding postion comfort, than the amount of buzz I can feel. It's not like the bike is so plush that you feel disconnected from the road, its more like the crap is filtered out, and you can just experience more of the ride.

I really thought the deep section rims would beat me up, or that I'd have to put some 25mm tires on them to get some more comfort, but they're nicer to ride than my old aluminum FSA aero rims. I also noticed none of the "windsail effect" most people are worried about with deep rims. I have put a few rides in already with some pretty high (30 mph) wind gusts, so I have given them a good opportunity to show me if they were going to be a problem. Interestingly, I had a set of old Trek Matrix aero rims with 32/32 flat-blade spokes that seemed to catch more crosswind than these new wheels. Maybe the lack of spokes, and the round (not flat) spoke profile has a lot ot do with that. The rims are 418 gram 50mm carbon clinchers, and are built with DATI hubs, DT revolution (round butted) 20/24 spokes, and alloy nipples. They're lighter and definitely more aero than my FSA wheels, and the only drawback is the brake squeal. I might try some cork brake pads and see if I can make the squeal go away. They also stay true very well. Probably because they have so much cross-section. I built them radial in front, and radial/2 cross drive-side.

Overall, I feel like this is a definite improvement for me. It doesn't hurt that the carbon bike is 3 lbs lighter, and more aero than my old bike, making everything just a little easier, but it doesn't feel like the bike is too light and spindly. Just the opposite, it feels much more stable and supportive than the bike it replaced.


----------



## persondude27

mrbubbles said:


> Those wheels aren't Eastons either, they're China rims with stickers, the hubs look like Novatecs.


Damn! Very good catch... the decals look smooshed, so I guess their rim is a 50mm instead of a 56mm like Easton's older EC90 were.


----------



## dmabraham

*FM-028 From Carbonzone*

It took me a bit but i have my bike! I ordered a 56cm FM-028 a year ago from Tony, rode it and really liked it a lot but it always felt a size too big. This spring I ordered the same frame, without the ISP, from Carbonzone in a 54cm. The shipping and delivery was on time, though I did check-in in with Echo every night via skype. The 56 cm frame is up for sale (with fork and headset obviously). I have the old 56cm fork on the 54 frame right now just to speed up the build and try out the size before committing to the new size.

Fm-028 with full Sram Red
Payne Ebay 35mm carbon clinchers
3T ergosum bars
Easton ea30 stem, to be traded for a Deda zero soon
Adamo saddle, i move it over from my tt bike and have been liking it for road too.
Weight, plenty light enough for me.

Original 56cm build in Matte Black and ISP (no weave):
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ShanP9QImJuJTRp_63VJTQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_2iQUWL3AjOs/TbCGyIvRjKI/AAAAAAAAAkE/Qgw8li7wwCg/s800/photo.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=dmabraham&target=ALBUM&id=5594505479483472417&feat=embedwebsite"></a></td></tr></table>

Newer 54cm build in glossy 3k weave and new tires:
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uiNxhiMCtY8vEZab_xnrpQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_2iQUWL3AjOs/TbS9mTPhscI/AAAAAAAAAks/tvIOSHUlyRQ/s800/photo-54.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/dmabraham/Bike?feat=embedwebsite">Bike</a></td></tr></table>

56cm frame for sale (ad in classifieds, contact me about price):
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0RH1zOJ7QgHiR_ehfzZ_ig?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_2iQUWL3AjOs/TbS9ndWeZ7I/AAAAAAAAAkw/NTBsiyOvCuc/s800/photo-56.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/dmabraham/Bike?feat=embedwebsite">Bike</a></td></tr></table>

56cm frame fork:
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qM55EIH22BHI7YYTYguExA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_2iQUWL3AjOs/TbS926Qv_-I/AAAAAAAAAk4/pReh1-EPRGw/s640/photo-57.JPG" height="640" width="478" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/dmabraham/Bike?feat=embedwebsite">Bike</a></td></tr></table>

*edit for photo fail


----------



## LugHugger

Bigno said:


> Anyone got the size and specification of the integrated headset of a FM-001 from Hongfu, (Size 50)
> 
> I ordered the integrated headset from Jenny. The top fit in well but the bottom bearing is too small.


I've taken the plunge and ordered an FM015-ISP from Dengfu but I forgot to order the headset! It's a schoolboy error, I know.

Does anybody have any suggestions for aftermarket headsets which will fit? I believe that there is an FSA headset - Does the tune 1 1/8 - 1 1/4 fit? And is there a Cane Creek model which would work?

Appreciate any help with these questions or any other advice FM015 owners may have. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattieoo

I didn't quite manage 100k yesterday but the bike was awesome! Super light and super stiff! Climbing wise its a dream and the Ness handlebars are really comfortable when riding on the tops. Acceleration is incredible as well. I have to say its very twitchy but thats what you get with a fast bike i guess!


----------



## silky

Bike nearly complete. only thing holding up riding is new pedals oh and the small pin on my chain splitter bent when instaling the chain and put the chain link in at an angle!! will need to buy a new splitter and replace link. 

I got round to cutting the seat-post but have left about 3cm above my measured size. Going to wait for pedals to arrive then will sit the bike on my turbo trainer and ride the bike and cut the post in small increments until it feels right. 

One thing i did notice was the fork steerer tube has a few pitted areas roughly 1mm deep. has anyone had experience with this on there chinese purchased bikes or any carbon forks for that matter? 

Ps ignor the miss matched tyres. they will be getting changed! lol


----------



## Vee

silky said:


> Bike nearly complete. only thing holding up riding is new pedals oh and the small pin on my chain splitter bent when instaling the chain and put the chain link in at an angle!! will need to buy a new splitter and replace link.
> 
> I got round to cutting the seat-post but have left about 3cm above my measured size. Going to wait for pedals to arrive then will sit the bike on my turbo trainer and ride the bike and cut the post in small increments until it feels right.
> 
> One thing i did notice was the fork steerer tube has a few pitted areas roughly 1mm deep. has anyone had experience with this on there chinese purchased bikes or any carbon forks for that matter?
> 
> Ps ignor the miss matched tyres. they will be getting changed! lol


Love the paint. You did an awesome job. What was your total cost to do the paint yourself? I have no doubt I could spray mine proper, but it seems that the factories only want 65-125 bucks to paint these frames, which may be identical to my cost after paint.


----------



## Bigno

LugHugger said:


> I've taken the plunge and ordered an FM015-ISP from Dengfu but I forgot to order the headset! It's a schoolboy error, I know.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions for aftermarket headsets which will fit? I believe that there is an FSA headset - Does the tune 1 1/8 - 1 1/4 fit? And is there a Cane Creek model which would work?
> 
> Appreciate any help with these questions or any other advice FM015 owners may have. :thumbsup:


Tht is what I am trying to find out. The headset size.


----------



## silky

Cheers Vee 

I bought all the painting supplies with intention of painting a few more bikes so the initial cost will hopefully even out. But the factory painting seams like a good option at those prices. How complicated a design can you submit?

I roughtly spent about £200 on painting mine. 
paints and airbrush £100 (autoair paints and master airbrush bought from USA)
Mini airbrush compressor (£50)
masking tape, stencils, clear coat and other bits (£50)

The other thing you have to consider is the time it will take you to paint the frame. For me Painting the bike was a side project so was willing to spend a bit of time completing. but you could paint over a couple of weekends depending on how complex the design was.


----------



## Tubby1536

LugHugger said:


> I've taken the plunge and ordered an FM015-ISP from Dengfu but I forgot to order the headset! It's a schoolboy error, I know.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions for aftermarket headsets which will fit? I believe that there is an FSA headset - Does the tune 1 1/8 - 1 1/4 fit? And is there a Cane Creek model which would work?
> 
> Appreciate any help with these questions or any other advice FM015 owners may have. :thumbsup:



You need a 1 1/8 - 1 1/2. FSA model FSA CF-40 model 121-0466 should work.


----------



## Vee

silky said:


> Cheers Vee
> 
> I bought all the painting supplies with intention of painting a few more bikes so the initial cost will hopefully even out. But the factory painting seams like a good option at those prices. How complicated a design can you submit?
> 
> I roughtly spent about £200 on painting mine.
> paints and airbrush £100 (autoair paints and master airbrush bought from USA)
> Mini airbrush compressor (£50)
> masking tape, stencils, clear coat and other bits (£50)
> 
> The other thing you have to consider is the time it will take you to paint the frame. For me Painting the bike was a side project so was willing to spend a bit of time completing. but you could paint over a couple of weekends depending on how complex the design was.


I have yet to see them refuse a design based on complexity. Also, one quote I received for paint from them was calculated based on the number of colors, rather than the complexity of the design, which seemed rather odd to me.

Thank you for that cost estimate. I think I am going to absolutely go for a factory option or no paint at all.


----------



## independentmind

The guys that just finished up their Fm-028

You didn't happen to weigh your forks did you? I'm looking to replace the boat anchor of a fork one of my bikes came with.


----------



## silky

That sounds ok to me. how long do they quote for painting and delivery?

a cheaper option to mine would be using aerosol cans that you can get from any hardware store/car paint specialist. they do the trick and save expense of compressor and airbrush.


----------



## Vee

silky said:


> That sounds ok to me. how long do they quote for painting and delivery?
> 
> a cheaper option to mine would be using aerosol cans that you can get from any hardware store/car paint specialist. they do the trick and save expense of compressor and airbrush.


Honestly, that's where it begins to hurt. The wait times are only explained to be "very long". I have a compressor and can borrow a paint gun, so at least that wouldn't be bad. 

Chris


----------



## PLAYONIT

LugHugger said:


> I've taken the plunge and ordered an FM015-ISP from Dengfu but I forgot to order the headset! It's a schoolboy error, I know.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions for aftermarket headsets which will fit? I believe that there is an FSA headset - Does the tune 1 1/8 - 1 1/4 fit? And is there a Cane Creek model which would work?
> 
> Appreciate any help with these questions or any other advice FM015 owners may have. :thumbsup:


I just got one of these to replace the Neco HS that came with the bike.. I like it and the bearings and race fit great... although, I did have to modify the compression plug to fit the inside of the fork steer tube as it was a little large for the inside diameter .... it took about 20 minutes with a little filing to get it to fit.. Also make sure you use 1 1/8 - 1 1/2 not 1 1/8 - 1 1/4 !

http://shop.velocite-bikes.com/velocite-1.5-headset.html

You can see it mounted in post #983


----------



## zender

B16A2NR said:


> Hi guys! I finished my ebay/China build. I set myself the goal of a 13.xx lb. build under $3000. Everything except for the saddle and brakes were purchased brand spanking new.


That build looks super cleanDid you weigh that completed bike on a digital scale or is that number from adding up the bits? The reason I ask is I weighed a set of EA90SLX wheels (with factory installed rimstrips, not including skewers) that you are quoting at 1300g and they were 1500g not on a digital hanging. I didn't believe it, so I brough them to work on weighed them on a big dollar Metler bench scale - still 1500g for the pair.


----------



## bobonker

Tubby1536 said:


> You need a 1 1/8 - 1 1/2. FSA model FSA CF-40 model 121-0466 should work.


Great info.

Looks like CF-33 works for 1 1/8 and 1 1/4 down (Chinarello).

Has anyone tried using an FSA headset in place of the ones that the companies sell? 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Black37

A bit belated - Amazing job on the paint!! How did you cut your stencils? Did you cut them on an adhesive material so that there was not paint seeping underneath? Details please! 

Again.... Congrats!



silky said:


> After months of serching and emailing people i bought a FM015 frame from a chinese company on Alibaba a in Nov 09. My intention was to paint the frame upon its arrival but a one year project has turned into two!!!
> 
> here is progress so far.
> 
> Im hoping to have her on the road in the next few weeks. well that is when i build up the courage to cut the seat tube!!


----------



## athletic91

I wanted to order a dogma clone, whats holding me from pulling the trigger is that i realise it has a round seatpost instead of the original aero shape.. I also consider buying one in the prince paint schemes but it does not look as nice as the dogma .


----------



## bobonker

I had the same hangup, too. I got over it. ;-)

Bob


----------



## B16A2NR

zender said:


> That build looks super cleanDid you weigh that completed bike on a digital scale or is that number from adding up the bits? The reason I ask is I weighed a set of EA90SLX wheels (with factory installed rimstrips, not including skewers) that you are quoting at 1300g and they were 1500g not on a digital hanging. I didn't believe it, so I brough them to work on weighed them on a big dollar Metler bench scale - still 1500g for the pair.


Yes, the weight was done on a scale after the seat tube, steer tube, cable housing was all cut and mounted. The weight was with the 50mm china wheelset I had in my pictures. NOT the EA90SLX which I never weighed, I just went off their spec weight. The actual weight for the 50mm carbon tubulars is 1316g.



independentmind said:


> The guys that just finished up their Fm-028
> 
> You didn't happen to weigh your forks did you? I'm looking to replace the boat anchor of a fork one of my bikes came with.


My FM-028 fork cut weighed 400g exactly. I believe with the cut pieces it weighted 411.


----------



## silky

Black37 said:


> A bit belated - Amazing job on the paint!! How did you cut your stencils? Did you cut them on an adhesive material so that there was not paint seeping underneath? Details please!
> 
> Again.... Congrats!



Cheers Black 

My friend has a side business so i got him to cut the lettering using adhesive vinyl. all other masking was done by myself and i used 3m masking tape. 

I painted the bike in white 1st then applied the lettering. after i painted the red i pealed the stencils. i had a little seeping underneeth a few of the stencils but touched up the areas with the airbrushed. 

when i was getting the stencils cut i used a low-tag vinyl in fear or pulling the paint off!! 

I imagine there are better options available for masking and painting a bike but i used the options that where available to me and i felt comfortable using.


----------



## providince

Just got my EMS tracking # from cyclingyong. Ordered 3/31, tracking 4/26. Cannot wait to see it.


----------



## fab4

providince said:


> Just got my EMS tracking # from cyclingyong. Ordered 3/31, tracking 4/26. Cannot wait to see it.


Upload some pics when you receive it.


----------



## tuanmynsr

It's more like the prince. Jjust don't get it painted with the word DOGMA on it. You can get them to paint with similar scheme but without all the logos. 



athletic91 said:


> I wanted to order a dogma clone, whats holding me from pulling the trigger is that i realise it has a round seatpost instead of the original aero shape.. I also consider buying one in the prince paint schemes but it does not look as nice as the dogma .


----------



## zender

B16A2NR said:


> Yes, the weight was done on a scale after the seat tube, steer tube, cable housing was all cut and mounted. The weight was with the 50mm china wheelset I had in my pictures. NOT the EA90SLX which I never weighed, I just went off their spec weight. The actual weight for the 50mm carbon tubulars is 1316g.
> 
> 
> 
> My FM-028 fork cut weighed 400g exactly. I believe with the cut pieces it weighted 411.


Gotcha. The Easton EA90SLX I was referring to are aluminum clinchers with a rim strip = 1500g.


----------



## f3rg

I got my 51cm FM015-ISP from Hongfu today. I ordered on the 15th, got shipped the next day, and arrived on the 26th. Everything is perfect--including the cable guide (I know some people have had issues with those being oddly shaped)--and it was well packed. Jenny was a delight to work with and always responded to emails within a few hours.

A few pics:




























Weight is with the cable guide and derailer hanger, but not the seat mast topper.


----------



## f3rg

More weight photos:










Uncut steerer:


----------



## f3rg

f3rg said:


>


Those two metal rings go on top of the metal thing on the left, correct? It seems it gets flipped over relative to how it sits on the scale, presses down into the top bearing, then those rings sit directly on top of it. Is that right?


----------



## Tubby1536

f3rg said:


> Those two metal rings go on top of the metal thing on the left, correct? It seems it gets flipped over relative to how it sits on the scale, presses down into the top bearing, then those rings sit directly on top of it. Is that right?



Correct. Although they are only needed if the top cover rubs on the frame.


----------



## Lucky77

Frame purchased with matte clear coat on 23 April. Advised today that the frameset is painting now (sic) and that they may post to me on about 12 May.

2 weeks to throw some matte finish on? Is that normal?


----------



## PLAYONIT

Lucky77 said:


> Frame purchased with matte clear coat on 23 April. Advised today that the frameset is painting now (sic) and that they may post to me on about 12 May.
> 
> 2 weeks to throw some matte finish on? Is that normal?


You should consider yourself lucky........ That's really not that bad.. my frame was 30days..


----------



## gpcyclist25

Lucky77 said:


> Frame purchased with matte clear coat on 23 April. Advised today that the frameset is painting now (sic) and that they may post to me on about 12 May.
> 
> 2 weeks to throw some matte finish on? Is that normal?


I think I'm in the same boat (Dengfu) - got some cryptic email about their paint shop going down and delaying the matte finish. Don't know when my FM015 will be posted.


----------



## lljohansen

*Help with my crank box*

Hello

I could really need some help!

Have bought the KA-501 Road Crankarms with matching BB30 from miracle trade and installed it on my FM-R830SL frame from shangding.

https://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/viewimg/picture.html?picture=https://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/260196650/road_Crankarms_bike_crankarms.jpg
There is some play/looseness between the driveside pedal arm and the crank box, which makes a clicking noise!

Two of the local bike shops had never seen this type of crank set before and didn't have an answer to the problem.

Can some of you help me?


----------



## Tubby1536

lljohansen said:


> Hello
> 
> I could really need some help!
> 
> Have bought the KA-501 Road Crankarms with matching BB30 from miracle trade and installed it on my FM-R830SL frame from shangding.
> 
> https://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/viewimg/picture.html?picture=https://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/260196650/road_Crankarms_bike_crankarms.jpg
> There is some play/looseness between the driveside pedal arm and the crank box, which makes a clicking noise!
> 
> Two of the local bike shops had never seen this type of crank set before and didn't have an answer to the problem.
> 
> Can some of you help me?


The pic you linked to is not a BB30 crank, could that be the problem?

How about a pick on the bike.

How much play? small enough to be shimmed? If there is play I assume the wave washer is not compressed at all?


----------



## vladvm

mattieoo said:


> I didn't quite manage 100k yesterday but the bike was awesome! Super light and super stiff! Climbing wise its a dream and the Ness handlebars are really comfortable when riding on the tops. Acceleration is incredible as well. I have to say its very twitchy but thats what you get with a fast bike i guess!


i've got same frame, i don't find it twitchy. I can ride it with no hands. It could be that your headset is tight, or maybe you have to increase your speed 20mph+ 

glad you like the bike!


----------



## lljohansen

have attached some photos - hope they turn out allright 


It is only a minimum amount of play.

Have searched different forums for solutions and some recommend:

greasing the pedal arm even more

or

adding another spacer (very thin one) between the BB and the frame (there is one on each side already) to either the drive side or the none drive.

Any thoughts?

/Lasse.


----------



## chaos2304

i use the cf-33 for the chinarello!


----------



## asad137

lljohansen said:


> have attached some photos - hope they turn out allright


That's not a BB30 crank...Is the frame a BB30 frame? Do you have some sort of adapter in there?

Asad


----------



## bobonker

chaos2304 said:


> i use the cf-33 for the chinarello!


This one?
http://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?Prod=16721

Or this one?
http://www.amazon.com/FSA-Orbit-CF-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1303918467&sr=8-1

I assume the lower fork crown race is not split?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## providince

asad137 said:


> That's not a BB30 crank...Is the frame a BB30 frame? Do you have some sort of adapter in there?
> 
> Asad


The frame looks to be a bb30 frame and clearly that is not a bb30 crank. Good catch asad.


----------



## lljohansen

*about my frame*

The frame is the (Planet X Nanolight 'copy') FM-R830SL from Wenzhou Sunday Trade.

Planet X says it is a BSA 68mm shell.

The bottom bracket is a screw-together-type like a SRAM GXP.

I have put one spacer on each side (like in the attached picture) and everything fits together - except for the slight play.
Have read other places, that you might need to add some spacers to a SRAM GXP/BB30 to relieve the play. Has anybody any experience?

Thank you so far.
/Lasse.


----------



## bobonker

If you're sure that it's not a BB30 frame, then the spacers are usually a function of the frame itself and not the bottom bracket.

My 09 Madone 4.7 has a ~1.5mm spacer on the drive side of the bottom bracket. The bike came equipped with an Ultegra 6600 groupset. Last year, I switched to SRAM Force (GXP bottom bracket) and thought that I wouldn't need the spacer any more. I still needed it. Without it, there was noticeable play.

Bob


----------



## mjb152

strange thing, why do I get blank pages when I refresh these threads ? same happens in Safari and Firefox
ignore that .. I have to add "&mode=linear" onto the url .. sorry, doesn't seem to be sticky across the site.


----------



## bobonker

^^^ Logout and go to page 1 of this thread for an explanation on how to fix the blank pages.

Bob


----------



## LugHugger

Tubby1536 said:


> You need a 1 1/8 - 1 1/2. FSA model FSA CF-40 model 121-0466 should work.


Thanks for the info! :thumbsup: I've also emailed Merry at Dengfu asking for the upper and lower bore depths. Once I have them, I'll let people know which Cane Creek models are recommended from their online fit finder.


----------



## bobonker

I ordered the FSA CF-33 for my Chinarello. Got it from outsideoutfitters.com for $53 delivered.

If it's better than the one that's included with my Cyclingyong Chinarello, I'll use it. If not, I'll return it. I wasn't overly impressed with the headset included with the Great Keen Chinarello that I built.

Bob


----------



## f3rg

I cut 3.5" off my steerer today, and the cut piece weighed 37g. So, for anyone trying to figure out weight of the FM015 fork, it's 410g uncut, then about 10g lighter for every inch of steerer you remove.

Currently waiting on spokes so I can build up my wheelset, and then it'll be ready to ride.


----------



## petepeterson

gpcyclist25 said:


> I think I'm in the same boat (Dengfu) - got some cryptic email about their paint shop going down and delaying the matte finish. Don't know when my FM015 will be posted.


Ordered my FM028 exactly 4 weeks ago - shipped yesterday. Was originally quoted 15 days.


----------



## lljohansen

*Thanks everybody*

Just wanted to say thanks to those who have tried to answer my questions 

/Lasse


----------



## gb155

FM028, Decals Added


----------



## Bigno

LugHugger said:


> Thanks for the info! :thumbsup: I've also emailed Merry at Dengfu asking for the upper and lower bore depths. Once I have them, I'll let people know which Cane Creek models are recommended from their online fit finder.


My model FM-001

2.7mm upper bore depth, lower is 7.2mm


----------



## providince

gb155 said:


> FM028, Decals Added



More impressed with your great accomplishment on a healthy lifestyle and major changes. If you don't mind, I will be putting your blog on my fb wall.


----------



## fab4

gb155 said:


> FM028, Decals Added


Congratulations on loosing a lot of stones. I wish I could loose a few myself but I like to get stoned. Beautiful bike too. Keep it up.


----------



## athletic91

Recently there are several "dogma"s riding around in my area, i giggle to myself when i see a round seatpost.


----------



## bonz50

athletic91 said:


> Recently there are several "dogma"s riding around in my area, i giggle to myself when i see a round seatpost.


ya, only downside to those paint schemes... but, imho, the paint schemes on the dogma clones are, on the whole, better looking than the Prince clone schemes... but I think I'd buy a Prince clone simply because of the seatpost thing...


----------



## chaos2304

the fsa bearing is 7mm high, the neco is8. you get a nice narrow gap between headtube and fork with the fsa.


----------



## bobonker

bonz50 said:


> ya, only downside to those paint schemes... but, imho, the paint schemes on the dogma clones are, on the whole, better looking than the Prince clone schemes... but I think I'd buy a Prince clone simply because of the seatpost thing...


That's how I felt initially, too. I ordered mine (from Cyclingyong) with a blue "Prince" paint scheme. During the following days, I reviewed all of the paint schemes and just couldn't get past how much nicer the Dogma paint schemes are. So, I switched. Yep, the seatpost is a dead giveaway, but I'm ok with it now.  

Bob


----------



## PLAYONIT

Getting ready to start my second season on my FM-015 it's finally warmed up.. I took the bike down to frame to inspect everything and all looks fine. While I was at it I got the back brake cable working like it should and installed a new headset getting rid of the neco that came with it. With the neco I had to shim the top bearing between the bearing and it's inner mating surface (race) ... the new setup is tight and free of play.. 

I put about 2500 miles on it last season and my impression is it's a fine bike.... climbs and accelerates like a beast and for the most part very comfortable except for a little twitchy-ness when hammering while standing over the bars.. maybe a longer stem is needed?? After 1 year I have no problem with the frame and glad I made the purchase and enjoy the bike very much... here she is all ready for season #2


----------



## vladvm

athletic91 said:


> Recently there are several "dogma"s riding around in my area, i giggle to myself when i see a round seatpost.


----------



## bobonker

^^^ Sexy!

Bob


----------



## f3rg

gb155 said:


> FM028, Decals Added


FAKE! Everybody knows Armstrong rides Dura-Ace.


----------



## f3rg

PLAYONIT said:


> I put about 2500 miles on it last season and my impression is it's a fine bike.... climbs and accelerates like a beast and for the most part very comfortable except for a little twitchy-ness when hammering while standing over the bars..


I've heard a few people mention the steering is twitchy or at least a little too quick for them. Coming from a track frame with super steep angles, I'm hoping it's just as fast handling as what I'm used to. As far as I'm concerned, twitchy is good.


----------



## roadie01

f3rg said:


> FAKE! Everybody knows Armstrong rides Dura-Ace.


Where have you been? LA switched to SRAM while riding with Astana.


----------



## kngr8

f3rg said:


> FAKE! Everybody knows Armstrong rides Dura-Ace.


No, in the last three years Lance use Sram :thumbsup:


----------



## asianarnold1

athletic91 said:


> Recently there are several "dogma"s riding around in my area, i giggle to myself when i see a round seatpost.


D'oh!! you may have just made up my mind. My scale has now tipped to the Prince clone.
but i really do like the dogma paint scheme. Maybe i'll take VeloViet's advice of the dogma paint minus the pina name.


----------



## alexb618

cyclingyong will have new frame moulds and paint schemes out 'soon'


----------



## Spursrider

Speedy Li's price for unpainted Dogma frame on Aliexpress.com has gone up from $380.66 to $450.66 recently.Quite a hefty increase IMO.


----------



## fab4

alexb618 said:


> cyclingyong will have new frame moulds and paint schemes out 'soon'


New "Pinarello" clone moulds or a whole new different design?


----------



## bobonker

Spursrider said:


> Speedy Li's price for unpainted Dogma frame on Aliexpress.com has gone up from $380.66 to $450.66 recently.Quite a hefty increase IMO.


Supply and demand...and there's lots of demand.

Bob


----------



## alexb618

fab4 said:


> New "Pinarello" clone moulds or a whole new different design?


i dont know, the bigger sizes of the colnago EPS replica (lugged) they do are supposedly not far off also


----------



## Spursrider

alexb618 said:


> i dont know, the bigger sizes of the colnago EPS replica (lugged) they do are supposedly not far off also


Is the lugged frame available unpainted or without the colnago decals? I'm curious about the ride quality of a lugged carbon frame from China.


----------



## alexb618

yes available unpainted, but they only have up to about a 53 at the moment from memory


----------



## LugHugger

*FM015-ISP headset*

So, I think that my communication skills may be wanting because Merry at Dengfu is not getting that I'm after the headset/headtube bore depths! So....I played with the Cane Creek fit finder on their website and the following was suggested. Could any FM015 owners confirm or otherwise that this is the correct fitting?

quote
Based on the information you have provided, your headset falls within the tapered standard and requires:
Top Headset:
SHIS:IS42 - 1-1/8" Italian Integrated (ISi) Threadless
Bottom Headset:
SHIS:IS52/40 - 1.5" Integrated (IS)
unquote

Thanks and look forward to hearing from you! :thumbsup:


----------



## gb155

providince said:


> More impressed with your great accomplishment on a healthy lifestyle and major changes. If you don't mind, I will be putting your blog on my fb wall.


I dont mind at a all, thank you

Gaz


----------



## wevergo2

edit.


----------



## PLAYONIT

LugHugger said:


> So, I think that my communication skills may be wanting because Merry at Dengfu is not getting that I'm after the headset/headtube bore depths! So....I played with the Cane Creek fit finder on their website and the following was suggested. Could any FM015 owners confirm or otherwise that this is the correct fitting?
> 
> quote
> Based on the information you have provided, your headset falls within the tapered standard and requires:
> Top Headset:
> SHIS:IS42 - 1-1/8" Italian Integrated (ISi) Threadless
> Bottom Headset:
> SHIS:IS52/40 - 1.5" Integrated (IS)
> unquote
> 
> Thanks and look forward to hearing from you! :thumbsup:




I just put this headset in my 015..... it looks great and fit is very good with the exception of the compression plug which required some very minor filing to get it to fit the steer tube....

http://shop.velocite-bikes.com/velocite-1.5-headset.html


----------



## Vee

I see a lot of you running spacers on top of your stem, but many of you also mentioning you have compression plugs. If you are running compression plugs, won't that defeat the purpose of that top spacer, which is to prevent crushing the steerer tube when torquing the stem down?


----------



## PLAYONIT

Vee said:


> I see a lot of you running spacers on top of your stem, but many of you also mentioning you have compression plugs. If you are running compression plugs, won't that defeat the purpose of that top spacer, which is to prevent crushing the steerer tube when torquing the stem down?


I actually run the spacer under the stem... the stem is just sitting there for the photo.. and the spacer is left off in the pic.....


----------



## wevergo2

vladvm said:


>


Originally Posted by athletic91:_
Recently there are several "dogma"s riding around in my area, i giggle to myself when i see a round seatpost._



> I giggle too when I see an original Dogma knowing that it costs ten times more
> 
> update: new *round *Pinarello Most seatpost (from China), stem will come soon (from Italy).
> 
> (I get many mails asking where to buy this bike, please see other contributions in this topic, I am not a seller). :mad2:


----------



## lljohansen

*Torque specs. for carbon handlebar*

Hello

Those of you, who have bought and installed carbon handlebars (from China) on your bikes. How much torque did you use to mount the SDI-shifters?

Thank you very much.

/Lasse.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Can you ask them to put Chinarello instead of Pinarello? You know, get out of the closet and be real? 

I would totally build one up if I had the bread.


----------



## providince

mobilesleepy said:


> Can you ask them to put Chinarello instead of Pinarello? You know, get out of the closet and be real?
> 
> I would totally build one up if I had the bread.


Ask Pinarello to put Chinarello on their bikes and be real? I am not sure they would want to do that. Either way I like the look of the real and the replica.


----------



## mobilesleepy

So those are actual, bona-fide Pinarrello's? Same factory?


----------



## vladvm

Some would argue that the Chinarello is really the Opera brand, but if you look at the fork, the Opera bikes have one less S bend than the Chinarello which is more of FP7/Prince frame. I like the paint scheme though


----------



## irf3

providince said:


> Ask Pinarello to put Chinarello on their bikes and be real? I am not sure they would want to do that. Either way I like the look of the real and the replica.



You can find this one earlier in the thread (pg 16), one of the funniest things I've ever seen, great attention to detail.


----------



## mobilesleepy

That's what I'm talking about! 
Don't be faking!


----------



## vladvm

This Opare has same fork as chinarello, but the frame top tube is not the same.


----------



## providince

mobilesleepy said:


> So those are actual, bona-fide Pinarrello's? Same factory?


Can't be the same factory, right? Real pinarellos are made in Italy, the chinarellos are made in China? I don't think pinarello would be shady and put made in Italy if it wasn't true.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Same Carbon layup? 

Wow. Better contact the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Vee

providince said:


> Can't be the same factory, right? Real pinarellos are made in Italy, the chinarellos are made in China? I don't think pinarello would be shady and put made in Italy if it wasn't true.


Time to research bike manufacturing. "Made in" simply means at least 50% of the bike was assembled in the country. Almost every carbon frame now comes from China. Exceptions include Trek HM Madone's, and a few others.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Same Carbon layup? 

Wow. Better contact the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## providince

Vee said:


> Time to research bike manufacturing. "Made in" simply means at least 50% of the bike was assembled in the country. Almost every carbon frame now comes from China. Exceptions include Trek HM Madone's, and a few others.


Time to research sarcasm.


----------



## Vee

providince said:


> Time to research sarcasm.


Sarcasm on the internet is like winking on the phone.


----------



## ms6073

providince said:


> Real pinarellos are made in Italy, the chinarellos are made in China? I don't think pinarello would be shady and put made in Italy if it wasn't true.


Thats meant in jest, right?  Seriously though, I think it has been discussed that there exists a set of rules or quidelines regarding what percentage of 'in country' labor is required in order for products to be labeled as made in Italy and it is definitely no 100%.


----------



## Vee

ms6073 said:


> Thats meant in jest, right?  Seriously though, I think it has been discussed that there exists a set of rules or quidelines regarding what percentage of 'in country' labor is required in order for products to be labeled as made in Italy and it is definitely no 100%.


You missed the part where we were supposed to use our telepathic powers to know he was being sarcastic... through typeface.


----------



## providince

Vee said:


> You missed the part where we were supposed to use our telepathic powers to know he was being sarcastic... through typeface.


Good point. Maybe if Jonathan swift had known this, maybe A Modest Proposal wouldn't have been taken so seriously. Sadly facial expressions are the only way to convey satire.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Vee said:


> Time to research bike manufacturing. "Made in" simply means at least 50% of the bike was assembled in the country. Almost every carbon frame now comes from China. Exceptions include Trek HM Madone's, and a few others.


I'm guessing the poster was sarcastic with that comment.

Edit - Yeah, looks like I'm late to the party.


----------



## wevergo2

providince said:


> Can't be the same factory, right? Real pinarellos are made in Italy, the chinarellos are made in China? I don't think pinarello would be shady and put made in Italy if it wasn't true.


Do your homework and research:

the Pinarello frames are for sure made in Taiwan, Taichung.
Chinarellos are also made in Taichung, not the same fabric.
Just google and you know.
Even Mr. Pinarello himself admid this in interviews.
This is no news at all.


----------



## providince

wevergo2 said:


> Do your homework and research:
> 
> the Pinarello frames are for sure made in Taiwan, Taichung.
> Just google and you know.
> Even Mr. Pinarello himself admid this in interviews.
> This is no news at all.


Welcome to the forum my friend. Sometimes you will find what you are looking for if you just keep reading. Use this as a teachable moment. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

providince said:


> Welcome to the forum my friend. Sometimes you will find what you are looking for if you just keep reading. Use this as a teachable moment. Hope you have a great weekend.


LOL. Good stuff right there.


----------



## f3rg

Teaser pics of my FM015. Should be done early next week.


----------



## fab4

mobilesleepy said:


> Can you ask them to put Chinarello instead of Pinarello? You know, get out of the closet and be real?
> 
> I would totally build one up if I had the bread.


Here you go Mobilesleepy.


----------



## wevergo2

providince said:


> Welcome to the forum my friend. Sometimes you will find what you are looking for if you just keep reading. Use this as a teachable moment. Hope you have a great weekend.



Fausto Pinarello himself in an interview on Italian Cycling PRO magazine said all their frames are made in China.

Another article:

.....All Pinarellos are made in Taiwan in Taichung.....Why is this important? It’s important for pricing. Any frame made in the US and Europe can have a premium price attached to it. Frames that aren’t can’t breach a certain logical price limit. Obviously this isn’t true for every manufacturer, especially for some who don’t want you to find out that your bike was made in Asia, like the Prince by Pinarello......."

For example: when you by a Pinarello FP3, FP5 ore FP7 and more models there is a sticker on it: 'Made in Taiwan'.
The made in Taiwan sticker will mysteriously disappear before it leaves 99% of Bike shops.


















Interview Elviento, who works in the Italian 'factory':

'None of Pinarello's frames are actually "made" in Italy but all are made by a Chinese manufacturer (who, by the way, subcontracts out the lower to medium range models to sattlelite factories). So indeed, all the Pinarello's on the road, including my Prince, are actually made by these regular workers in China. The decals may have been applied by the passionate workers you were referring to, that's all. 
The craftsman era is no longer really here any more.'


Read this url:

https://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/09/fatta-da-pinarello-but-made-intaiwan.html
https://range.wordpress.com/2009/09/01/oem-carbon-fiber-bike-frame/

Here the frames are made (in Taiwan):

Carbotec Industrial Co., LTD

Their Taiwan office in Taichung:

No.﻿ 41, Kung 2nd Rd, Youth Industrial Park, Tachia Township,

43769 Taichung County, Taiwan ROC

Tel: 886-4-26815316 Fax: 886-4-26815326


----------



## providince

My friend. I knew that. That's why the long discussion on sarcasm. Also why I highlighted in pink. Clearly you read my first post and became so excited to try and correct me you didn't keep reading. I even told you to keep reading. Again, teachable moment for you. A sense of humor is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## wevergo2

providince said:


> My friend. I knew that. That's why the long discussion on sarcasm. Also why I highlighted in pink. Clearly you read my first post and became so excited to try and correct me you didn't keep reading. I even told you to keep reading. Again, teachable moment for you. A sense of humor is a terrible thing to waste.


No problem.
It's probably because of the language, I am Dutch, from the Netherlands.


----------



## LugHugger

LugHugger said:


> So, I think that my communication skills may be wanting because Merry at Dengfu is not getting that I'm after the headset/headtube bore depths! So....I played with the Cane Creek fit finder on their website and the following was suggested. Could any FM015 owners confirm or otherwise that this is the correct fitting?
> 
> quote
> Based on the information you have provided, your headset falls within the tapered standard and requires:
> Top Headset:
> SHIS:IS42 - 1-1/8" Italian Integrated (ISi) Threadless
> Bottom Headset:
> SHIS:IS52/40 - 1.5" Integrated (IS)
> unquote
> 
> Thanks and look forward to hearing from you! :thumbsup:


So, this was the response I received from Cane Creek's headset specialist:

quote
Go with the following set up in either the 40 or 110-Series IS42/28.6 TOP and IS52/40 BOTTOM – note, this setup is for a tapered fork. If you have a fork with a straight 1 1/8 steerer use the same top assembly and the IS52/30 BOTTOM.

Gary Maltby
Cane Creek Cycling Components
800-234-2725
unquote

That seems pretty clear then! Hope this info is of help to somebody. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigno

LugHugger said:


> So, this was the response I received from Cane Creek's headset specialist:
> 
> quote
> Go with the following set up in either the 40 or 110-Series IS42/28.6 TOP and IS52/40 BOTTOM – note, this setup is for a tapered fork. If you have a fork with a straight 1 1/8 steerer use the same top assembly and the IS52/30 BOTTOM.
> 
> Gary Maltby
> Cane Creek Cycling Components
> 800-234-2725
> unquote
> 
> That seems pretty clear then! Hope this info is of help to somebody. :thumbsup:


thanks.


----------



## octapotamus

Vee said:


> Sarcasm on the internet is like winking on the phone.


GOLD


----------



## DiegoMontoya

I'm a Prince owner and I think the idea of anyone paying $5k for a Dogma is laughable. I see these Pinarello chammy-sniffers yapping about "heritage" and "tradition" and whatever. 

What a bunch of morons. This stuff is all made in China. There's no "Italian" Pinarello. They're all Chinarellos.


----------



## GoingCarbon

Vee said:


> Sarcasm on the internet is like winking on the phone.


Quiet brilliant, mind if I steal this line for future use :thumbsup:


----------



## LugHugger

*FM015-ISP seatpost diameter*

Last question for a while! The technical drawing supplied to me by Dengfu for the FM015 ISP shows the seat tube diameter increasing from 34.9 to 37 mm. There is no diameter shown for the ISP however. 

Does anybody have the external diameter of the ISP on this model (size 53 if it matters)? 

Thank you.


----------



## kngr8

LugHugger said:


> Last question for a while! The technical drawing supplied to me by Dengfu for the FM015 ISP shows the seat tube diameter increasing from 34.9 to 37 mm. There is no diameter shown for the ISP however.
> 
> Does anybody have the external diameter of the ISP on this model (size 53 if it matters)?
> 
> Thank you.


Diameter 37 for 015 ISP
:thumbsup:


----------



## Vee

GoingCarbon said:


> Quiet brilliant, mind if I steal this line for future use :thumbsup:


Use it all you want. I stole it from somewhere else, anyway.


----------



## f3rg

kngr8 said:


> Diameter 37 for 015 ISP
> :thumbsup:


Correct, mine was the same, 37mm.


----------



## LugHugger

*FM015 ISP diameter*

Terrific. Thanks for the info. This leads me to my final (really) question for a while: Tune and Ritchey both supply mast caps in 38.35 and nothing in between 37.0 and 38.35. 

I notice that the Tune mast cap is popular. Are people shimming the post in any way to ensure a secure fit with the cap or is this unecessary?

Thanks for your time and apologies for the incessant enquiries :thumbsup:


----------



## PLAYONIT

LugHugger said:


> Terrific. Thanks for the info. This leads me to my final (really) question for a while: Tune and Ritchey both supply mast caps in 38.35 and nothing in between 37.0 and 38.35.
> 
> I notice that the Tune mast cap is popular. Are people shimming the post in any way to ensure a secure fit with the cap or is this unecessary?
> 
> Thanks for your time and apologies for the incessant enquiries :thumbsup:



I use a Ritchey Stubby and had to shim using a cut up soda can......


----------



## dmabraham

*Paid Spam Planet X TT Frame for Sale and Experience with Carbonzone*

I bought a planet x copy off an American ebay seller this winter, it is up for sale and in the classifieds, still raising funds for other fun projects!

Also, experience with Carbonzone,

I bought a 54cm FM-028 from him off ebay, and while the communication was okay, and took longer to get a tracking number after payment, it showed up within the specified time range and in excellent shape. I am riding the heck out of it here in cold, windy, and hailing as of right now eastern Idaho. I would buy from him again, I just wouldn't get myself so worked up about getting everything right away.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## providince

My bike frame is in US customs on the 27th. Getting pretty pumped for its arrival. Ordered 3/31, I guess the wait is not that long.


----------



## j4son

providince said:


> My bike frame is in US customs on the 27th. Getting pretty pumped for its arrival. Ordered 3/31, I guess the wait is not that long.


ordered from greatkeen?


----------



## bobonker

He ordered from Cyclingyong and I did, too. Mine just left customs in China, so it's a few days behind providince's, but I think we'll both be putting them together soon.

Bob


----------



## evilknot

*About to pull the trigger, been corresponding with Mina at dengfu*

.., looking at the FM020-NON-ISP.

I have a full 105 Specialized Allez in the following configuration, and intend to transfer everything I can to the new frame

Full 105/FD/RD/brifters/etc 9-speed with a triple crank
Kinesis carbon 2 fork
Carbon seatpost
Ritchey Carbon headset/bars

I've been quoted 415 + shipping for frame, fork and seatpost. 

I noticed that there is a FM018 in addition to the 020 for TT geometries. Is there any difference other than the seat connection? I chose the 018 since it looked similar to my Specialized Allez.

Can I skip getting the fork and seatpost since I already have those in carbon, or should I just bite the bullet and avoid confusion/fit problems?

What kind of fit problems can I expect in moving my components over? I'm having this done by a professional bike repair person, btw.

You've all been very helpful for my research!

Thanks!

Cam


----------



## mattieoo

new pics


----------



## mattieoo

more pics


----------



## mattieoo

last batch


----------



## carliman56

WOW that bike is sick!!!!!! how much did they charge you for all the paint /decal job???


----------



## octapotamus

Beautiful! Out of interest, do these chinarellos have asymetrical stays, as the numerous decals claim?


----------



## hiver2601

*PLease help me decide between these 2 frames....or suggest a 3rd *

Hiya Gents,

I have been following this thread (version 1-5) for a LOONG time, actually have been delaying my decision for more than a year now, and it has to stop , I need to decide on a frame now, so hoping you can give me some advice regarding these two specific frames (three including an extra size choice of one frame) I am trying to decide between (or , if you have a brilliant suggestion, another frame?)

Anyway, the PRIMARY criteria is that the top tube is close to 59 cm. I am 6'3 (193 cm) - and with a long torso/gorillaish arms. My previous roadbike was a Felt Z1, with 57,5 cm TT, that felt just a bit too short - so I think the 1,5 added cm's will be perfect.

Second criteria: as light as possible.

Usage will be 50-150 km training rides, to work up stamina for an Ironman in 1 years time. Expect to suppllement with a TT bike at some stage, so this is for training with others.

Frame 1: FM202 aka FM830 aka Planet X Nanolight
Head Angle (°) 73.5 (Fm202 lists 73)
Head Tube Length (mm) 200
Effective Top Tube Horizontal (mm) 595 (FM202 actually lists TT of 590,8)
Seat Angle (°) 73 (FM202: 72.69)
Seat Tube Length Centre to Top (mm) 580
Chainstay Length (mm) 410
Stack (mm) 601.8
Reach (mm) 413.8
Weight?

Frame 2: FM239 aka tp r808) - size 545
Head Angle (°) 73.3
TT Horiz: 583
Head Tube Length (mm) 182,7
Seat Angle (°) 72,9
Chainstay Length (mm) 406
Stack (mm) 585
Reach (mm) 403
Weight?

Frame 3: FM239 (same as above) - but one size larger - 568
Head Angle (°) 73.5
TT Horiz: 600,8
Seat Angle (°) 72,5
Head Tube Length (mm) 205
Chainstay Length (mm) 406
Stack (mm) 605
Reach (mm) 410
Weight?

Frame 4: Any suggestion you have of something light with TT around 59 cm's?


So guys, I am probably forgetting tons of info, but kind of lost - does anyone have any insight into any of these frames, or advice for me based on the above specs? Probably the fastest would be to soimply choose the lightest of the 2(3)

Many thanks!


----------



## mattieoo

carliman56 said:


> WOW that bike is sick!!!!!! how much did they charge you for all the paint /decal job???


 I think it was 40usd


----------



## providince

carliman56 said:


> WOW that bike is sick!!!!!! how much did they charge you for all the paint /decal job???


It is a flat cost from cyclingyong and greatkeen. Just choose which copy option and away you go. I am curious about the assymetric part as well.


----------



## Wantax

Mine!


----------



## irf3

That bike's hot. Few questions though. What model is that? FM028? What size? Also, are those decals or a paint job. Either way nice job.

Also, can anyone run down the pro/cons of getting an ISP. Would a seatpost/collar be lighter than an ISP+topper? Thanks.

Ian


----------



## foofighter

holy heck that's pretty darn good replica


----------



## Vee

irf3 said:


> That bike's hot. Few questions though. What model is that? FM028? What size? Also, are those decals or a paint job. Either way nice job.
> 
> Also, can anyone run down the pro/cons of getting an ISP. Would a seatpost/collar be lighter than an ISP+topper? Thanks.
> 
> Ian


It is all relative. The topper that comes with the frames on the ISP versions weighs nearly 180g. It is made of IRON (literally). For that reason, the non-ISP frames come in a little lighter for about the same expense. However, with a Tune seat cappy and a few strips of aluminum from a tin can acting as a shim, you can have a topper that is closer to 75g. I think it comes down to personal preference. The weight differences are not vast.


----------



## providince

Wantax said:


> Mine! ]


That is smoking hot! Did you put the stickers on yourself and who made them for you. Thanks.


----------



## Wantax

Hi There, Fm028, 50cm size, all Decals


----------



## providince

fm058 or fm028?


----------



## FazeOne

Does anyone have experience with the FM039? 
I tried searching but for some reason the threads keep coming up blank.


----------



## kngr8

FazeOne said:


> Does anyone have experience with the FM039?
> I tried searching but for some reason the threads keep coming up blank.


They are producing mine but I can tell something in early summer


----------



## Rob81

any news about FM039 aero frame?


----------



## gpcyclist25

petepeterson said:


> Ordered my FM028 exactly 4 weeks ago - shipped yesterday. Was originally quoted 15 days.


Mine shipped the 26th as well, got the email same day as above. Shipping info hasn't updated as of today (5/2) so who knows what's going on. Coincidentally ordered pair of 50mm tubular rims from Jenny at Hongfu and they were shipped out the same day, so I guess we'll see where we're at by the end of this week.


----------



## B16A2NR

So a little update. I put about 100 more miles on the bike, including a 3200' elevation mt. diablo climb with a 22% peak grade and fast descent. The bike rides great and I didn't die! No sudden explosion of chinese carbon. I ordered a roll of red vinyl and experimented with some small red accents along the frame center line, inner chain stays, and on back of the fork arms. I think it matches my Sram red group and Easton crank well. Let me know what you guys think. I want your honest impressions if I ruined my bike or if you think it flows well.


----------



## doggatas

I love it.

Where did you get your tune topper from and what size? Also did you need to shim it or anything?

Cheers
Dogga


----------



## Vee

B16A2NR said:


> So a little update. I put about 100 more miles on the bike, including a 3200' elevation mt. diablo climb with a 22% peak grade and fast descent. The bike rides great and I didn't die! No sudden explosion of chinese carbon. I ordered a roll of red vinyl and experimented with some small red accents along the frame center line, inner chain stays, and on back of the fork arms. I think it matches my Sram red group and Easton crank well. Let me know what you guys think. I want your honest impressions if I ruined my bike or if you think it flows well.


Honest opinion... you overdid it ever so slightly. Take the red off the handlebar tape. Leave it everywhere else. I am iffy about the inner chainstay red stripes, but I abosolutely love the behind the seatpost and inside the toptube area.


----------



## B16A2NR

doggatas said:


> I love it.
> 
> Where did you get your tune topper from and what size? Also did you need to shim it or anything?
> 
> Cheers
> Dogga


I got a lot of PM's regarding that Tune Cappy so I will do my best to answer all related questions. It drops about 95g over the POS topper that came with the bike. It was ordered from fairwheel bikes after a long wait. 38mm in black. 5mm Offset. Its 1.35mm to large. So I cut 3 strips each 1" wide from an aluminum soda can as a spacer between carbon and cappy. Make sure the aluminum has no rough edges and you should be fine. Make sure there is no play with the bolts tightened to spec, if there is, add another strip. For those weight weanies 95 grams for $155 is considered cheap. For those that aren't, $155 for a topper is robbery.

http://fairwheelbikes.com/tune-cappy-seat-mast-head-p-3347.html


----------



## f3rg

Vee said:


> Honest opinion... you overdid it ever so slightly. Take the red off the handlebar tape. Leave it everywhere else. I am iffy about the inner chainstay red stripes, but I abosolutely love the behind the seatpost and inside the toptube area.


Agreed for the most part, but I'd say definitely take it off the chainstays. Other than that, it looks awesome.


----------



## B16A2NR

Vee said:


> Honest opinion... you overdid it ever so slightly. Take the red off the handlebar tape. Leave it everywhere else. I am iffy about the inner chainstay red stripes, but I abosolutely love the behind the seatpost and inside the toptube area.


I completely respect your opinion and have been experimenting with stripe width and position on inner chain stay to make it more subtle. I might just run it across the bottom of that tube so its hidden.


----------



## doggatas

B16A2NR said:


> I got a lot of PM's regarding that Tune Cappy so I will do my best to answer all related questions. It drops about 95g over the POS topper that came with the bike. It was ordered from fairwheel bikes after a long wait. 38mm in black. 5mm Offset. Its 1.35mm to large. So I cut 3 strips each 1" wide from an aluminum soda can as a spacer between carbon and cappy. Make sure the aluminum has no rough edges and you should be fine. Make sure there is no play with the bolts tightened to spec, if there is, add another strip. For those weight weanies 95 grams for $155 is considered cheap. For those that aren't, $155 for a topper is robbery.
> 
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/tune-cappy-seat-mast-head-p-3347.html


Thanks for that, cheers


----------



## DiegoMontoya

B16A2NR said:


> I completely respect your opinion and have been experimenting with stripe width and position on inner chain stay to make it more subtle. I might just run it across the bottom of that tube so its hidden.


This bike is classy. It's well done and the red is subtle. Don't change it. The only red you can see from the side is in the shifters and the chainstay. It balances out.


----------



## Crawf

I just don't get the hassle of bothering to change the seat topper for 100g.
People dont worry about carrying 2 or more full water bottles weighing in at 1kg+ but freak out about the extra 100g in the seat top... Just take a dump before each ride and there's your 100g loss right there free! 


Nice job B16A2NR, not overdone by any stretch.


----------



## kngr8

Rob81 said:


> any news about FM039 aero frame?


Here you can found geometry and more photos
http://magicady.forumup.it/viewtopic.php?t=541&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0&mforum=magicady
:thumbsup:


----------



## texascyclist

Crawf said:


> I just don't get the hassle of bothering to change the seat topper for 100g.
> People dont worry about carrying 2 or more full water bottles weighing in at 1kg+ but freak out about the extra 100g in the seat top... Just take a dump before each ride and there's your 100g loss right there free!
> 
> 
> Nice job B16A2NR, not overdone by any stretch.


Try 350g!

http://www.ams.ac.ir/aim/0034/asl0034.html


----------



## foofighter

i dig the red accents especially behind the seatpost keeping it classy...how do you like/feel about using tubies as an everyday tire?


----------



## vladvm

Vee said:


> Honest opinion... you overdid it ever so slightly. Take the red off the handlebar tape. Leave it everywhere else. I am iffy about the inner chainstay red stripes, but I abosolutely love the behind the seatpost and inside the toptube area.


get rid of decals on rims, maybe put red tires and get rid of stem spacers. but otherwise it looks good.


----------



## Lucky77

B16A2NR said:


> So a little update. I put about 100 more miles on the bike, including a 3200' elevation mt. diablo climb with a 22% peak grade and fast descent. The bike rides great and I didn't die! No sudden explosion of chinese carbon. I ordered a roll of red vinyl and experimented with some small red accents along the frame center line, inner chain stays, and on back of the fork arms. I think it matches my Sram red group and Easton crank well. Let me know what you guys think. I want your honest impressions if I ruined my bike or if you think it flows well.


I personally love the red highlights - if you don't mind, it may be the inspiration for my matte finish TT bike when (if) it ever arrives. The wait is killing me


----------



## MarQs

Hear is my "chinarello" orderd it from greatkeenbike on feb 16 and got 3 weeks ago. Have about 500km on it now and it feels great!


----------



## MarQs




----------



## Rille

MarQs said:


>


It was a real beauty MarQs!
I'll post a picture of mine too soon ...

(See you on happymtb!)


----------



## aplitt86

LugHugger said:


> So, this was the response I received from Cane Creek's headset specialist:
> 
> quote
> Go with the following set up in either the 40 or 110-Series IS42/28.6 TOP and IS52/40 BOTTOM – note, this setup is for a tapered fork. If you have a fork with a straight 1 1/8 steerer use the same top assembly and the IS52/30 BOTTOM.
> 
> Gary Maltby
> Cane Creek Cycling Components
> 800-234-2725
> unquote
> 
> That seems pretty clear then! Hope this info is of help to somebody. :thumbsup:


That sounds about right. I bought an IS110 for my FM028 earlier this year. Perfect fit, well almost. The top cap is not as wide as the machined surface of the headtube. Not a deal breaker for me. I've been meaning to post some pics but haven't got around to it.


----------



## providince

First post and a new Brand? You are busy. I always like seeing peoples bikes, please post yours.


----------



## mrbubbles

MarQs said:


>



^^^

It's soooo obvious those wheels aren't Campy Boras.


----------



## providince

mrbubbles said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's soooo obvious those wheels aren't Campy Boras.



The fronts dont look bad but the rears have the wrong lacing pattern. Either way, I am sure he is happy with his bike.


----------



## providince

hampsten88 said:


> By brand I mean I created a name to put on my bike, not creating my own company.


I figured that but would love to see your bike. It is always nice to see peoples new creations.


----------



## vladvm

MarQs said:


>


Enjoy the ride. I hope you understand now why a lot of people buy the Chinarello! Simply superb frame and sublime ride!


----------



## vladvm

providince said:


> It is always nice to see peoples new creations.


Here's mine after 6 months of riding, 5000+km. Just awesome!


----------



## Vee

What is the total price you guys are paying, shipped to you, for these chinerellos? Painted or unpainted, please specify.

Thanks


----------



## vladvm

Vee said:


> What is the total price you guys are paying, shipped to you, for these chinerellos? Painted or unpainted, please specify.
> 
> Thanks


5 bucks includes unpainted frameset, seatpost, handlebar, headset, cablestop, extra derailleur hanger, 2 bottle cages. 10 days to my door.


----------



## Vee

5 bucks? Sign me up for 100 lol


----------



## rozzer32

I'm very very tempted to get one of these painted dogma look a-likes. Anyone say there is one best place to get one from? I have been looking at GreatKeen. Also how long was delivery roughly?


----------



## Rille

Here is my beauty from greatkeen!
Have only test ridden it yet but is already impressed.
I'm waiting for new wheels for my bike. The wheels in the picture is only borrowed ..


----------



## rozzer32

Rille said:


> Here is my beauty from greatkeen!
> Have only test ridden it yet but is already impressed.
> I'm waiting for new wheels for my bike. The wheels in the picture is only borrowed ..


How long did it take to arrive once you had paid your money?


----------



## Rille

rozzer32 said:


> How long did it take to arrive once you had paid your money?



About 45 days, but i live in Sweden... :thumbsup: 

In the meantime, I put my order they started to paint flake (metallic) in the stripes, because of that would it would take some extra time.
Once you have paid, they are not so happy too answer mail anymore, so making clear the whole business before you pay!

Do not forget to discuss the price! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## f3rg

Finally have it together, and took it for a shakedown run today around the neighborhood. The nose of the saddle needs tilted up just a bit, but other than that, everything felt perfect.

Hongfu FM015-ISP 51cm
Hongfu fork and headset
SRAM Force 53/39
SRAM Force rear derailer
SRAM Rival brakes
SRAM Rival front derailer
SRAM Rival shifters
Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
Shimano PD-A600 pedals
Stan's ZTR Alpha 340 rims 24/28
BikeHubStore hubs
DT Swiss Revolution (front and NDS rear) w/ alloy nipples
DT Swiss Competition (DS rear) w/ brass nipples
Profile Design Legra SS bar
Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II stem
Control Tech titanium bolt-on skewers
KMC X10SL gold chain
Sram PG-1070 11-23

Final weight: *15.6lbs*

*Pics:*


----------



## max pl

why is there such a large audience for knock off Pinarello's here?
are these basically the same thing as the authentics?

can't read the v.1 thread as the page gives me an error, but would like some info on the topic.


----------



## vladvm

max pl said:


> why is there such a large audience for knock off Pinarello's here?
> are these basically the same thing as the authentics?
> 
> can't read the v.1 thread as the page gives me an error, but would like some info on the topic.


It's all about the ride. The chinarellos do offer the same or even better ride as the painted/branded counterpart. Regardless of what color scheme or label you put on these OEM frameset, they are great bang for buck.


----------



## fab4

vladvm said:


> It's all about the ride. The chinarellos do offer the same or even better ride as the painted/branded counterpart. Regardless of what color scheme or label you put on these OEM frameset, they are great bang for buck.


I agree that it's all about the ride and the RFM101's (Chinarello) ride is very good for the price. I have one myself but unless you have an actual real Pinarello Prince or Dogma to compare with the RFM101 please don't say that it rides the same or better than the real Pinarello.


----------



## 1805078

With regards to decals...are you guys just applying directly to the bike rather then applying a clear coat over the top.

I have ordered decals but not sure when they should be applied


----------



## COstu

*New 'rello*

Been monitoring this thread for quite some time. Pulled the trigger back in March on a RFM 101. Building up with Force grouppo and Rol Race SL's. Will post more pics during the build, here's a crappy cell phone pic of frame right out of the box. 
One question, can anyone tell me the seat post and clamp size for the 101?


----------



## mrbubbles

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pinarello-Dog...K_Bikes_GL&hash=item2563366b3a#ht_2162wt_1141

Somebody trying to pass off a fake.


----------



## FTR

mrbubbles said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pinarello-Dog...K_Bikes_GL&hash=item2563366b3a#ht_2162wt_1141
> 
> Somebody trying to pass off a fake.


They do mention it is a replica twice in their ad so I dont think that is trying to pass it off.


----------



## B16A2NR

f3rg said:


>


Why is your speed sensor so low?


----------



## octapotamus

COstu said:


> Been monitoring this thread for quite some time. Pulled the trigger back in March on a RFM 101. Building up with Force grouppo and Rol Race SL's. Will post more pics during the build..


would you mind taking a pic of the rear chain stays, from behind and w/out the wheel? I and others are curious as to whether they really are assymetrical or not. Can you readily tell if they are or not? Cheers. Looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Mumblesmiler

vladvm said:


> It's all about the ride. The chinarellos do offer the same or even better ride as the painted/branded counterpart. Regardless of what color scheme or label you put on these OEM frameset, they are great bang for buck.


They are great bang for the buck :thumbsup: but they are a budget carbon frameset and shouldn't be compared to the real thing.

I've got an FM015, a chinarello and amongst other brands a Pinarello. The FM015 is a far far better frame than the chinarello.

At under £300 posted the FM015 is bargain but once you start paying more than that I don't think their worth it.

I've bought 5 frames from China now and haven't had any issues at all with build quality but the ride varies hugely between the models, anyone who says they all ride like high end bikes hasn't ridden a high end bike.

Of the frames I've had the chinarello has been the worst in terms of ride, its also been the one all my mates want me to build up for them  If you want to pose buy the chinarello if you want to ride get the FM015 :thumbsup:


----------



## f3rg

B16A2NR said:


> Why is your speed sensor so low?


I always put them low and angle them inward to stay out of the way.


----------



## vladvm

Mumblesmiler said:


> They are great bang for the buck :thumbsup: but they are a budget carbon frameset and shouldn't be compared to the real thing.
> 
> I've got an FM015, a chinarello and amongst other brands a Pinarello. The FM015 is a far far better frame than the chinarello.
> 
> At under £300 posted the FM015 is bargain but once you start paying more than that I don't think their worth it.
> 
> I've bought 5 frames from China now and haven't had any issues at all with build quality but the ride varies hugely between the models, anyone who says they all ride like high end bikes hasn't ridden a high end bike.
> 
> Of the frames I've had the chinarello has been the worst in terms of ride, its also been the one all my mates want me to build up for them  If you want to pose buy the chinarello if you want to ride get the FM015 :thumbsup:


Awesome review, I might get the FM015 next. What is the branded equivalent of the FM015?


----------



## PeteMadog

octapotamus said:


> would you mind taking a pic of the rear chain stays, from behind and w/out the wheel? I and others are curious as to whether they really are assymetrical or not. Can you readily tell if they are or not? Cheers. Looking good so far :thumbsup:


@ Octapotamus

I've been drooling over your FM737 but also read that you bough an FM015. Have you now built them both up? I'd be interested in a ride comparison.


----------



## Vee

Houston we have a problem. Of course this kind of thing has to happen to me...

I finally wanted to order my FM015-ISP. I need size 55cm and I wanted BB30. I also wanted custom paint. I spoke with Echo (CarbonZone on Ebay), Jenny @ HongFu, and DengFu. Echo was by far the easiest to get in touch with through Skype, but I later found out that Jenny uses MSN so she was also easily accessible. DengFu also uses skype. However, Echo seemed to understand English and speak English the best. He also, coincidentally, quoted the best prices.

Problem is, none of them have the FM015 in BB30 in stock. All of them have English BB in stock. I already ordered my BB30 crank. Not the biggest deal, as I ordered from a store that has a good return policy, but I really think I want BB30. I have read it is stiffer and a better design. Plus it is lighter. 

I asked what the wait period is for ordering a BB30 FM015-ISP frame. They all had different answers. Echo quoted me 30-45 days to manufacture a BB30 FM015-ISP frame + 16-17 days to paint. [email protected] quoted me 70 working days to manufacture one + 10 days to paint. Then of course we have shipping wait times from China, which is said to be 7-14 days.

What would you guys do? Should I bite the bullet and wait an extra 30-70 days for BB30? Or should I just suck it up and go with English BB/GXP and order a GXP crank instead?

Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## crewman

Rille said:


> Here is my beauty from greatkeen!
> Have only test ridden it yet but is already impressed.
> I'm waiting for new wheels for my bike. The wheels in the picture is only borrowed ..


As much as I would like to say it looks great you really have to look at the REAL version.

This is the Acid green version of the 2010 Dogma (size 55). The paint is way better than the knock-off, but yes I did pay a little more for mine


----------



## providince

Biggest difference is the size and font of the main Pinarello lettering. Beautiful bike.


----------



## rvendeg

Hi Chinarello fans,

I would like to order RFM 101 from greatkeen. I am a real begginer so I need some guidance to proceed this activity.
In January, I contacted to Victor Lee, his e-mail was :[email protected] That time he replied to me very quick, and sent quotation also. 
Nowadays I decided to order it and I wrote e-mail to Victor to actualize the quotation, and ask some help for the ordering process, but he is not available.
You guys who already get your chinarello, could you help me how should I do it? 
Your support would be appreciated!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rvendeg

Hi Chinarello fans,

I would like to order RFM 101 from greatkeen. I am a real begginer so I need some guidance to proceed this activity.
In January, I contacted to Victor Lee, his e-mail was :[email protected] That time he replied to me very quick, and sent quotation also. 
Nowadays I decided to order it and I wrote e-mail to Victor to actualize the quotation, and ask some help for the ordering process, but he is not available.
You guys who already get your chinarello, could you help me how should I do it? 
Your support would be appreciated!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## octapotamus

PeteMadog said:


> @ Octapotamus
> 
> I've been drooling over your FM737 but also read that you bough an FM015. Have you now built them both up? I'd be interested in a ride comparison.


Cheers. Yeah I got an FM015 as well. The BB was meant to be BB30, but it came threaded instead so I couldn't build it up with the gear I had (Sram Red BB30), which was frustrating because it looks beautiful (12k gloss). Now I think I'll either sell it or slowly build it up as bargains arise, although I really don't need two such similar bikes..
Anyway.. I would love to see how they compare too. If anybody lives in Perth, Western Australia, has an FM015 size 53/55 and wants to meet up for a bike swap/comparison ride I'd be up for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Vee

Yea I think I am going to bite the bullet and wait the "30-45 days" for BB30.


----------



## octapotamus

Vee said:


> Yea I think I am going to bite the bullet and wait the "30-45 days" for BB30.


yeah do it


----------



## Vee

octapotamus said:


> yeah do it


I just have this feeling its going to end up taking months rather than weeks. :mad2:


----------



## octapotamus

Vee said:
 

> I just have this feeling its going to end up taking months rather than weeks. :mad2:


you could always hedge your bets by ordering 2, one from each supplier, and cancelling the other when the first one ships/is ready for paint. just an idea. I ordered 2 for this reason, of course the first one was wrong spec but at least I had a back up..


----------



## Vee

octapotamus said:


> you could always hedge your bets by ordering 2, one from each supplier, and cancelling the other when the first one ships/is ready for paint. just an idea. I ordered 2 for this reason, of course the first one was wrong spec but at least I had a back up..


WIth my luck they would ship both. And regardless, of the two places I would order, one suggests 70 working days, the other suggests 30-45 working days. Even if the second place's wait times nearly doubled, I would still be where the first place's wait times began. 70 working days is a very long time. I bet I could learn how to layup carbon and layup my own frame in that amount of time. haha.


----------



## henrypvasquez

My new chinerello from greatkeen


































































my other chinerello


----------



## vladvm

henrypvasquez said:


> My new chinerello from greatkeen


Nice clean bike.


----------



## vladvm

crewman said:


> As much as I would like to say it looks great you really have to look at the REAL version.
> 
> This is the Acid green version of the 2010 Dogma (size 55). The paint is way better than the knock-off, but yes I did pay a little more for mine


Oops I thought this was fake. Lol. I can't tell the difference from henrypvasques bike above.


----------



## bobonker

vladvm said:


> Awesome review, I might get the FM015 next. What is the branded equivalent of the FM015?


In terms of geometry and look, the FM015 most closely matches the 5 and 6 series Trek Madone.

I have a 4 series Madone (which looks more like the FM028) and it has been a great bike.

My Chinarello from Cyclingyong is in customs in Los Angeles. Should be here real soon.

Bob


----------



## bobonker

Mumblesmiler said:


> Of the frames I've had the chinarello has been the worst in terms of ride, its also been the one all my mates want me to build up for them  If you want to pose buy the chinarello if you want to ride get the FM015 :thumbsup:


This is interesting to hear.

I built a Chinarello RFM101 (from Great Keen -- built for my dad) and thought that it rode nicer than my Madone 4.7, so I got another for myself.

Were wheels, tires, tubes, and pressure the same across all of your tests? We (as a group) tend to obsess over things like ride quality, but the 4 things I just mentioned can make such a huge difference. My Madone + Ksyrium SL wheels + Bontrager Race tires + standard tubes + 120 psi of pressure was a very harsh riding bike. The same bike + Soul 3.0 wheels + Conti GP 4000 tires + 100psi of pressure is a very nice riding bike.

Bob


----------



## asad137

Vee said:


> What would you guys do? Should I bite the bullet and wait an extra 30-70 days for BB30? Or should I just suck it up and go with English BB/GXP and order a GXP crank instead?


Here's the deal. Yes, BB30 is, from an engineering perspective, better. The larger spindle is stiffer and lighter, and it's narrower so you get more ankle clearance to the spindle.

The main question, though, is whether these differences actually _matter_: 

1) Can you actually detect any flex in a GXP crankshaft? If you can, are you sure it's not coming from the rings or the arms rather than the spindle? 

2) Will you actually notice the ~100g (or less) weight savings from a BB30 crank?

3) Do you have problems with hitting your ankles on the spindle of your outboard bearing crankset?

Now, I was in the same situation a while back, and I answered no to all of those questions. But I got a BB30 crankset anyway, but I already had a BB30 frame, and I like clean engineering. In your case, since it'd delay your frame significantly, I'm not sure I'd make the same decision.

Asad


----------



## HandyAndy

Has anyone got one of the Colnago EPS models from cyclingyong? IF so then how do they ride? How do any of these frames ride compared to the 'real' thing?


----------



## providince

hampsten88 said:


> Anyone?


I think people answered you, they like the look and the price. Is that really what you meant to ask?


----------



## max pl

Because people want others to think they're riding a $5000 bike.

I, for one, will now question the authenticity of all pinarello's after all the reading i've done here. These fakes really hurt the brand.


----------



## providince

Hmm, I have two $5000+ bike and am waiting on my $500 chinarello done up like a Dogma? So, your guess is wrong in my case. 
I wonder about the people who think they are something special because they have a $5000 bike or having it makes them special. What sort of accomplishment is owning a $5000 bike?


----------



## bobonker

I stopped caring about what other people think after I left high school.

I have a painted one and an unpainted one. I'll ride either one and won't care one way or the other about what people "think". I did choose a painted one because the paint job itself is a b-itchin.

Bob


----------



## fab4

max pl said:


> Because people want others to think they're riding a $5000 bike.
> 
> I, for one, will now question the authenticity of all pinarello's after all the reading i've done here. These fakes really hurt the brand.


Pinarello should really start thinking about redesigning their frames. The uniqueness has diminished with all the clone popping up.


----------



## petepeterson

crewman said:


> As much as I would like to say it looks great you really have to look at the REAL version.
> 
> This is the Acid green version of the 2010 Dogma (size 55). The paint is way better than the knock-off, but yes I did pay a little more for mine



yes it is beautiful but please stop clamping it....


----------



## DiegoMontoya

hampsten88 said:


> Anyone?


Was yours a British Pro Cycling color?


----------



## nickl75

*Fm-039*

Has anyone built a FM-039 up yet?


----------



## LugHugger

hampsten88 said:


> Anyone?


For everybody's information, hampsten88 has been banned on cyclingnews and is now trolling here. Don't feed the troll.


----------



## octapotamus

petepeterson said:


> yes it is beautiful but please stop clamping it....


hahaha, it was only a matter of time. I saw that pic and was just waiting for the inevitable clamping comment. Out of all sincere interest, is there any documented evidence of this being such a terrible crime? I really think that clamping a bare frame (next to no load) by almost any part of it should be fine, as long as the clamp isn't torqued down a stupid amount. IE you'd have to be trying to crush it. A complete bike on the other hand might be a problem of course due to the higher load, but all in all and in my brief experience carbon seems a lot stronger than we give it credit for.. If it was so delicate, why make a bicycle out of it?


----------



## mobilesleepy

max pl said:


> Because people want others to think they're riding a $5000 bike.
> 
> I, for one, will now question the authenticity of all pinarello's after all the reading i've done here. These fakes really hurt the brand.




Truth. People can deny. But it's lame. Those frames are blank canvasses, and yet some folks go out of their way to make it look like their more expensive brethren. Why all the fronting? 

I seen some pretty nice paint jobs on this thread, I don't get the copycat style.


----------



## octapotamus

^ I have to agree with this. It's like people that buy knock-off bags and watches, when for the same money you can get unique and ethically produced goods, most likely of a higher quality too. I don't see any other reason than poseur value, and it does harm the brand that is being mimicked .. Of course there's the people who have the real deal, and might want a knock off for more dirty/dangerous work like racing and wet riding. 
Oi vey, it's a big ol' can o worms.


----------



## vladvm

nickl75 said:


> Has anyone built a FM-039 up yet?


I'd like to see one too.


----------



## vladvm

HandyAndy said:


> Has anyone got one of the Colnago EPS models from cyclingyong? IF so then how do they ride? How do any of these frames ride compared to the 'real' thing?


I'd like to see one too. 

Generally, the paint does not change the ride of OEM frames, but might then a tad heavier if you are weight weenie. You can learn more if you read from the beginning of the 1.0 version thread


----------



## vladvm

octapotamus said:


> hahaha, it was only a matter of time. I saw that pic and was just waiting for the inevitable clamping comment. Out of all sincere interest, is there any documented evidence of this being such a terrible crime? I really think that clamping a bare frame (next to no load) by almost any part of it should be fine, as long as the clamp isn't torqued down a stupid amount. IE you'd have to be trying to crush it. A complete bike on the other hand might be a problem of course due to the higher load, but all in all and in my brief experience carbon seems a lot stronger than we give it credit for.. If it was so delicate, why make a bicycle out of it?


I've broken an 3T alum stem by over clamping my carbon handlebar as well as broken an Allen key from over tightening the carbon seatpost clamp onto a carbon seatpost. Carbon is very strong!


----------



## providince

Just unwrapped my chinarello dogma 60.1 replica. Here are first impressions. The boxing and wrapping was done very well and more than kept the frame safe. I had to pick the box up at USPS as they require someone to be at home to receive. Once the box hits US, you can track with the same number used on EMS at usps.com.
They did not include bottle cages as agreed on when ordered but I will get that straightened out.

Out to bike initial impressions. Quality of the paint and sticker work is superb. The only area I can tell a big difference is the white stripe is not perfect around the bottle cage bolts. It does have the Dogma 60.1 quote on the white stripe. Very surprised that it has the painting and the lettering around the bottom bracket threads as the real pinarello has. I was surprised by this as the pictures I was sent did not.The cable holes are clean and can thread easily and are lined up so I guess I lucked out there.

To answer the big question I hear a lot of people ask, this frame is NOT assymetrical. I will be taking this to a shop that has a real Dogma 60.1 for comparison bot both sides look EXACTLY the same to me. I also found a single microscopic bubble in the paint but is extremely hard to see.

I am lucky to be working for a major universities college of engineering. Showed this to our faculty member who does carbon fiber bridge design work. He had done some carbon fiber repair work for me on a crashed bike I had last fall (cosmetic only) and he said upon initial inspection, looks like fantastic work, he definately wanted to take a hacksaw to it to see the layup and inside, I gave him the website and quickly took the bike back.

I will post some pics tomorrow when I have more than my iPhone camera.


----------



## evilknot

@providence. Which vendor is this, hongfu or dengfu?


----------



## providince

Neither. cyclingyong.


----------



## vladvm

providince said:


> Just unwrapped my chinarello dogma 60.1 replica. Here are first impressions. The boxing and wrapping was done very well and more than kept the frame safe. I had to pick the box up at USPS as they require someone to be at home to receive. Once the box hits US, you can track with the same number used on EMS at usps.com.
> They did not include bottle cages as agreed on when ordered but I will get that straightened out.
> 
> Out to bike initial impressions. Quality of the paint and sticker work is superb. The only area I can tell a big difference is the white stripe is not perfect around the bottle cage bolts. It does have the Dogma 60.1 quote on the white stripe. Very surprised that it has the painting and the lettering around the bottom bracket threads as the real pinarello has. I was surprised by this as the pictures I was sent did not.The cable holes are clean and can thread easily and are lined up so I guess I lucked out there.
> 
> To answer the big question I hear a lot of people ask, this frame is NOT assymetrical. I will be taking this to a shop that has a real Dogma 60.1 for comparison bot both sides look EXACTLY the same to me. I also found a single microscopic bubble in the paint but is extremely hard to see.
> 
> I am lucky to be working for a major universities college of engineering. Showed this to our faculty member who does carbon fiber bridge design work. He had done some carbon fiber repair work for me on a crashed bike I had last fall (cosmetic only) and he said upon initial inspection, looks like fantastic work, he definately wanted to take a hacksaw to it to see the layup and inside, I gave him the website and quickly took the bike back.
> 
> I will post some pics tomorrow when I have more than my iPhone camera.


Yep, they are symmetrical, more of a "prince" frame. Enjoy your frame! Post pix when built up.


----------



## providince

Just unwrapped the front fork and there may be a problem. Not sure if the paint or the carbon is cracked. I am going to have it checked out today here at work. I have already contacted cyclingyong for a replacement. Looks like this will be their first customer service test.


----------



## twiggy

crewman said:


> As much as I would like to say it looks great you really have to look at the REAL version.
> 
> This is the Acid green version of the 2010 Dogma (size 55). The paint is way better than the knock-off, but yes I did pay a little more for mine



*shudders at clamping the seat sube of that beautiful frame*


----------



## cokex

ok, so I'm back from just lurking around .. here is an updated pic of the RFM106










Can anyone tell me if its safe to have the steerer tube like that ? I would like to cut it down but then I'd have to stretch a bit .. I was fitted to the bike and they left it like that.

I only rode around for a few minutes, but it rides great! I'm still pretty new to road bikes so my review of it probably doesn't mean much, but I've test road about 5 other carbon bikes that cost 4-5k and this rides pretty much the same but maybe a little less harsh since the wheels are carbon.. none of the test bikes I rode had carbon wheels.

I kinda want to get a chinerello now to complete the "wannabe status" 

-b


----------



## B16A2NR

For those looking to shave some grams. Control Tech makes a 1/8" carbon top cap and expander that saves 20 grams off the NECO expander and top cap that came with the $15 headset. This is valuable information as not all 1/8" top cap expanders fit our carbon fork as the internal diameter is smaller than other 1/8" carbon forks. $25 shipped on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Controltech-Car...aultDomain_0&hash=item1c1724e235#ht_735wt_857


----------



## fyrefytr

*FM018 owners...*

what are you torquing your seat mast clamp to? Are you using carbon paste with it? How bad does clamping mar the mast? Mine is painted and clear coated...I'm thinking I'll have to start high and adjust down cuz it's gonna leave a mark every time I tighten it down.


----------



## mattieoo

hampsten88 said:


> Anyone?


they look nice


----------



## foofighter

henrypvasquez said:


> My new chinerello from greatkeen


that integrated stem/bar's paint scheme is almost identical to the Pina/MOst bar wow. did you get it painted by them? or was that available


----------



## kngr8

nickl75 said:


> Has anyone built a FM-039 up yet?


I order it, but i know they are testing it now in size 56.


----------



## f3rg

Looking for a seat mast topper with zero offset for my FM015-ISP. I don't want the Tune because I'm unwilling to pay $155 for one, so what are some other options?


----------



## vladvm

cokex said:


> ok, so I'm back from just lurking around .. here is an updated pic of the RFM106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its safe to have the steerer tube like that ? I would like to cut it down but then I'd have to stretch a bit .. I was fitted to the bike and they left it like that.
> 
> I only rode around for a few minutes, but it rides great! I'm still pretty new to road bikes so my review of it probably doesn't mean much, but I've test road about 5 other carbon bikes that cost 4-5k and this rides pretty much the same but maybe a little less harsh since the wheels are carbon.. none of the test bikes I rode had carbon wheels.
> 
> I kinda want to get a chinerello now to complete the "wannabe status"
> 
> -b


If you feel comfortable, you should reduce to 4cm spacer between frame and stem. Otherwise you risk of steerer tube damage when you start pulling on handlebar during climb. But if you feel that the shop did it's job then don't worry.


----------



## flyor64

Anyone have experience with LT Bike Co, pos or neg?

http://ltbike.en.alibaba.com/

One additional question, does being a "Gold Supplier" on Alibaba actually mean anything? i.e. does it lend actual credibility to the company or is it just an interwebz "gold star"?


----------



## knef

flyor64 said:


> Anyone have experience with LT Bike Co, pos or neg?
> 
> http://ltbike.en.alibaba.com/
> 
> One additional question, does being a "Gold Supplier" on Alibaba actually mean anything? i.e. does it lend actual credibility to the company or is it just an interwebz "gold star"?


Just an interwebz gold star!
Don't know that trader, but could be legit... If I were you, I'd stick to the ones most frequently mentioned in these threads.


----------



## olli

Can we get a new thread? This one works only half the time


----------



## providince

First page will show you how to make it work.


----------



## blackstripes

providince said:


> First page will show you how to make it work.



The problem isn't having the thread view set to linear mode. The thread is literally not accessible half the time...


----------



## providince

Hmmm. That's weird. I haven't had that. Not saying it's not happening, guess I've just been lucky.


----------



## Vee

No, I will say it. It is not happening


----------



## bevo21

Crashed last sunday during a groupride because the people before me slowed down after a corner and steered to the right. The one before me took my frontwheel with him. My front tire got of the rim, never thought that was possible, inflated to 7 bar. The bike seems OK, as far I have seen now. My scapula is broken. lost some skin and my right wrist hurts, I think because I pushed to hard to get the tire of the rim. And I am so glad my edge 800 hasn't any damage!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## olli

providince said:


> Hmmm. That's weird. I haven't had that. Not saying it's not happening, guess I've just been lucky.


Yeah these large threads somehow get bugged after a while and stop working properly. I believe that's why we are on version 5.0 now and hopefully soon in 6.0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 92gli

bevo21 said:


> The bike seems OK, as far I have seen now.


You did see the shifter right ? Sorry about your luck. The most dangerous thing about group rides is all the other riders.


----------



## cokex

Just curious about this .. 

how many riders here have the front brake on the right ? I do and hardly use the rear brake..

-b


----------



## mattieoo

hampsten88 said:


> Can't you have the same paint job without the brand name?
> 
> 
> 
> LugHugger- Sorry, but I have never joined CyclingNews forums.


part of the reason it looks nice? its how it was was designed, pinarello put the brand name put there for a reason. Otherwise what's the point of putting a name on? Of course it is to show the brand but then what is the problem with riding with it on? Not riding a pinarello damages there sales but riding with a badge on does not affect them at all. thus buying a rfm101 with no logo is more damaging to pinarello than riding with the name on.

i ride mine and i always say it is a chinarello. It proves you can get a bike that is just as good as a pinarello for 300 quid and always provokes a laugh at the people who bother to buy the real ones rather than aimed at me for having a 'fake' one. The fact i have pinarello written on it just enhances this fact.


----------



## mattieoo

And yes i could have the paint job without the brand name but the fact is i didn't want to. I could of bought the real one (if i won the lottery) but why? Its not worth 3200 quid for a aerodynamic seatpost.


----------



## Mikebergy

I bought the non-ISP version, and am building it right now. Not sure if I can help you, but if you need any measuements or anything, let me know.


----------



## Ventruck

henrypvasquez said:


>


Wow, for a second I didn't think anyone had that same Spyder helmet :thumbsup:


----------



## PBrooks

f3rg said:


> Looking for a seat mast topper with zero offset for my FM015-ISP. I don't want the Tune because I'm unwilling to pay $155 for one, so what are some other options?


MCFK, New Ultimate, woodman, kcnc, but I think you will find that the 155 is not that bad. Good luck


----------



## vladvm

mattieoo said:


> thus buying a rfm101 with no logo is more damaging to pinarello than riding with the name on.


i doubt it does anything to Pinarello's sales, it does probably harm owners' egos. 

Who cares what other people say, it's your bike. Enjoy and ride it! Should be a nice day for a century tomorrow!


----------



## vladvm

hampsten88 said:


> Ok, I guess, to me, it just seems like people are trying to pass off their fake Pinarello (or Trek or any other brand in these threads) as if they are real by putting painting and labeling it as the brand. It reminds me of guy in college who got a kit car body that looked like a Ferrari and got all of the Ferrari logos in order to make people think he drove Ferrari. No offense to you or any others, but it seems kind of cheesy to me. I liked the idea of creating my own brand.


Don't let it bother you...to each his own, don't fret over labels, just ride your bike and enjoy the outdoors!


----------



## vladvm

bevo21 said:


> Crashed last sunday during a groupride because the people before me slowed down after a corner and steered to the right. The one before me took my frontwheel with him. My front tire got of the rim, never thought that was possible, inflated to 7 bar. The bike seems OK, as far I have seen now. My scapula is broken. lost some skin and my right wrist hurts, I think because I pushed to hard to get the tire of the rim. And I am so glad my edge 800 hasn't any damage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


One of the reasons I try to stay ahead of the peloton on group rides, too many uncontrollable variables if you follow. I much prefer solo rides, more peaceful and relaxing. The frame survived  great real life experiment! Hope you recover well and fast!


----------



## PLAYONIT

Does anyone know the guy from Brazil who does graphics website??


----------



## fab4

PLAYONIT said:


> Does anyone know the guy from Brazil who does graphics website??


He calls himself Marco Polo but I'm sure it's an alias. You can email him at [email protected].


----------



## Trout

I got the FM028 ISP from DengFuBike. Not sure if it's the same since you said it was from Greatkeen, but I love mine.

One side note, I'm looking for a new seat mast. The one it comes with isn't very good. It doesn't lock against rotation. So if you sit on the nose after standing, the seat starts to tilt.


----------



## gb155

I am looking at getting a fake Dogma

How would the ride "Style" compair to my Cannondale CAAD9 ?

I have the drawings of each model but I have no ideal how that would translate out on the open road and as I cant test ride it, I thought it best to ask here.

So as much help as you can give would be hugely appreciated.

Gaz


----------



## gb155

I do

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wor...-my-carbon-fibre-has-taken-its-maiden-voyage/

and

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/trek-madone-livestrong-1274/


----------



## adam_mac84

I have the non isp FM028 60cm. Have put about 600mi on it so far. Huge step up from my 64cm cross bike. Much less flexy, and it's more bike than I will need!!! Used Mina from Dengfu. No problems with transaction... very good communication, and I am considering a CF cross bike from them as well (as soon as i decide if CF is the route i want to go for cross racing)


Untitled by adam_mac84, on Flickr


----------



## gpcyclist25

*Do I need to worry about these*

to be fixed


----------



## blend76

almost done with FM015.


----------



## CXM

cokex said:


> Just curious about this ..
> 
> how many riders here have the front brake on the right ? I do and hardly use the rear brake..
> 
> -b


Well I have been thinking about it but I just can't do it. I grew up with the right one being the brake and I think I would mess up in emergency situations.
However, it is actually best to have the front brake on your 'strongest' side. If you're right handed you basically should have the front brake there. A lot of people brake wrong and think the rear brake stops you the fastest but but that's very wrong. Best thing is to have a fixie with just a front brake, it's an excellent learning experience.


----------



## mummer43

blend76 said:


> almost done with FM015.


Very nice. Where did you get this frame? What are the specs/total cost?


----------



## maxime

still waiting on my frame. They told me 1 week ago they'll ship it 1 week ago...

getting kinda annoid.

I specially ordered a non painted frame to not have to wait so long


----------



## mummer43

maxime said:


> still waiting on my frame. They told me 1 week ago they'll ship it 1 week ago...
> 
> getting kinda annoid.
> 
> I specially ordered a non painted frame to not have to wait so long


What colors do they offer?


----------



## kavo

Can anyone tell me which frame this is?
ebay clicky
I'm very interested in these frames and reading this forum has been very helpful


----------



## lamazion

Anyone know where to find the geometry for the RFM101? I've searched but no luck.


----------



## pyattbl

*Completed my FM-028 Build. Very happy!*

First, a HUGE thanks to all of you who posted about your experiences, trials, and successes as you built your Chinese carbon bikes. I got the Chinese "itch" back in November, but had no idea how to select a frame and supplier, get the best and correct components, and survive the buildup. The 5 "Chinese Carbon" threads got me through, and in the spirit of payback, I offer this rather lengthy post about my experience.

My other road bike is a 61cm, 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro SL with full DuraAce components (yeah, I upgraded the Ultegra brakes, front derailleur, and such). I really like the way the bike fits me, so the Tarmac geometry became my baseline. I searched the threads for potential manufacturers, and gathered all the frame geometry information I could piece together. I built up a chart that compared frame geometries (including calculated stack and reach) for Specialized, Trek, and many Chinese frames. The comparative math pointed me to the 60cm, Non-ISP, FM028 frame. (if anyone is interested, I'll share the geometry chart)

Next, I needed to decide on a supplier. I wanted a custom-designed paint job to reflect my family business (we own a brewery in NC). So I searched the threads for possibilities. Several folks mentioned working with DengFu, and most of the feedback was positive. Reading on, I became comfortable that DengFu would work with me on a design, then follow up with the product as quoted. Plus, nobody mentioned DengFu cheating them out of their money... very important!

I reached out to Mina at DengFu, and she was an angel. I only "talked" to her via email, but she was able to guide me through the entire process. I supplied her with a very rough sketch (MS Paint) of the coloring and labeling I wanted. Her designers cleaned it up, and after two or three iterations I was ready to pull the trigger. I ordered Frame, Fork, headset, cages, stem, seatpost, spacers, custom paint...via PayPal. Everything came to $822 delivered to North Carolina, USA. 

I knew the custom paint would take a little while, and Mina had prepared me for about 30 days waiting time. Because of their "paint shop reset", and general business volume, delivery was more like 50 days. I guess I didn't mind the delay, as Mina always responded with a "we're sorry, and we'll move as quickly as we can". There was no hint of being ignored even after DengFu got my money... which is good.

My shipment was delivered on May 5 (coincidentally, I was in Mexico...Happy Cinco de Mayo), but couldn't begin building until 5/7. I had spent the winter finding deals on components, and had accumulated a complete DuraAce group (11-28t, 50/34 compact crank, brakes, shifters...), Veulta Coursa Lite wheelset, Jagwire cables, John Cobb saddle, and other odds and ends. So on Saturday I tore into the task.

First of all, the paint job on the frame and fork was perfect. Lettering was all done as I specified, and the color lines are crisp and clean. All the other stuff was supplied as I ordered with only one exception. My bottle cages were supposed to be painted green (to match the frame accents). They were clear coated black carbon. I installed them anyhow and actually like the black better. 

I really didn't have any problems building the bike. I took my time and finished in about 9 or 10 hours over the weekend. Highlights: 

1. The NECO headset DengFu supplied had split races which greatly simplified installation. I didn't need the supplied spacer disks. Everything turns freely, and all feels solid. 
2. DuraAce shifters may be the easiest shifters I have ever installed. Just pull the cables and you're done.
3. The rear brake cable follows an internal routing path in the FM028. There is a guide tube installed inside the frame which made installation a breeze. 
4. The rear brake felt "squishier" than the one on my other bike. It isn't terrible, but I never got it as solid as the externally routed brake on my Tarmac.
5. Adjusting the DuraAce derailleurs took about 10 minutes. Shimano stuff seems to always work well for me.
6. I had no problems with paint in threads (bottom bracket, for example). I did have to drill some paint out of the brake mounting holes. No big deal. 
7. The shift cable guide at the bottom of the bottom bracket was correctly supplied, and correctly aligned. No issues.
8. I didn't weigh anything. I may get around to it some day, but given I'm a decent size guy anyhow (190 lbs), a pound of bike here and there doesn't matter to me. It feels lighter than the Tarmac, if that helps. 

I rode the bike around the driveway to make sure all the nuts and bolts were tightened, and then took the bike for its maiden cruise. I have a little 15 mile "everyday" ride along the French Broad river here in Asheville, and decided to use that as a shakedown. I know it's a new toy, and that new-toy energy often gets the best of all us boys... but the new bike just feels faster than the Tarmac. 

Impressions: 
1. First, I have it set up with a little longer reach than my Tarmac. That long/low position took about ten minutes to get used to... I rather liked it. 
2. The new bike seems to handle differently. Steering is more responsive without being twitchy. 
3. I only got up to around 32 MPH, but everything was pretty stable at speed (even with a side wind over a bridge). 
4. My gearing is identical on the two bikes, but I swear I climbed familiar hills a gear higher on the new ride (again, new toy). 
5. The FM028 and the Tarmac handle bumps and rough pavement about the same. I don't find either of them jarring to ride. 
6. I got a lot of looks, and had two very friendly red-light conversations with drivers. Maybe it's the green paint, or lime-green bar tape? It's a great rolling ad for the brewery.

I've uploaded some pictures (if the upload attach feature works). All in all I am very pleased with the new bike, and I couldn't have done it without Roadbike Review forum members. Cheers!


----------



## GarminEdge705

*FM018 (DengFu Sports)*

I ordered my FM018 Frame in Late January and finished my build in mid March.

The rear brake is very limited in its useage but I love the ride.

Still working on graphics package.


----------



## mummer43

pyattbl said:


> First, a HUGE thanks to all of you who posted about your experiences, trials, and successes as you built your Chinese carbon bikes. I got the Chinese "itch" back in November, but had no idea how to select a frame and supplier, get the best and correct components, and survive the buildup. The 5 "Chinese Carbon" threads got me through, and in the spirit of payback, I offer this rather lengthy post about my experience.
> 
> My other road bike is a 61cm, 2010 Specialized Tarmac Pro SL with full DuraAce components (yeah, I upgraded the Ultegra brakes, front derailleur, and such). I really like the way the bike fits me, so the Tarmac geometry became my baseline. I searched the threads for potential manufacturers, and gathered all the frame geometry information I could piece together. I built up a chart that compared frame geometries (including calculated stack and reach) for Specialized, Trek, and many Chinese frames. The comparative math pointed me to the 60cm, Non-ISP, FM028 frame. (if anyone is interested, I'll share the geometry chart)
> 
> Next, I needed to decide on a supplier. I wanted a custom-designed paint job to reflect my family business (we own a brewery in NC). So I searched the threads for possibilities. Several folks mentioned working with DengFu, and most of the feedback was positive. Reading on, I became comfortable that DengFu would work with me on a design, then follow up with the product as quoted. Plus, nobody mentioned DengFu cheating them out of their money... very important!
> 
> I reached out to Mina at DengFu, and she was an angel. I only "talked" to her via email, but she was able to guide me through the entire process. I supplied her with a very rough sketch (MS Paint) of the coloring and labeling I wanted. Her designers cleaned it up, and after two or three iterations I was ready to pull the trigger. I ordered Frame, Fork, headset, cages, stem, seatpost, spacers, custom paint...via PayPal. Everything came to $822 delivered to North Carolina, USA.
> 
> I knew the custom paint would take a little while, and Mina had prepared me for about 30 days waiting time. Because of their "paint shop reset", and general business volume, delivery was more like 50 days. I guess I didn't mind the delay, as Mina always responded with a "we're sorry, and we'll move as quickly as we can". There was no hint of being ignored even after DengFu got my money... which is good.
> 
> My shipment was delivered on May 5 (coincidentally, I was in Mexico...Happy Cinco de Mayo), but couldn't begin building until 5/7. I had spent the winter finding deals on components, and had accumulated a complete DuraAce group (11-28t, 50/34 compact crank, brakes, shifters...), Veulta Coursa Lite wheelset, Jagwire cables, John Cobb saddle, and other odds and ends. So on Saturday I tore into the task.
> 
> First of all, the paint job on the frame and fork was perfect. Lettering was all done as I specified, and the color lines are crisp and clean. All the other stuff was supplied as I ordered with only one exception. My bottle cages were supposed to be painted green (to match the frame accents). They were clear coated black carbon. I installed them anyhow and actually like the black better.
> 
> I really didn't have any problems building the bike. I took my time and finished in about 9 or 10 hours over the weekend. Highlights:
> 
> 1. The NECO headset DengFu supplied had split races which greatly simplified installation. I didn't need the supplied spacer disks. Everything turns freely, and all feels solid.
> 2. DuraAce shifters may be the easiest shifters I have ever installed. Just pull the cables and you're done.
> 3. The rear brake cable follows an internal routing path in the FM028. There is a guide tube installed inside the frame which made installation a breeze.
> 4. The rear brake felt "squishier" than the one on my other bike. It isn't terrible, but I never got it as solid as the externally routed brake on my Tarmac.
> 5. Adjusting the DuraAce derailleurs took about 10 minutes. Shimano stuff seems to always work well for me.
> 6. I had no problems with paint in threads (bottom bracket, for example). I did have to drill some paint out of the brake mounting holes. No big deal.
> 7. The shift cable guide at the bottom of the bottom bracket was correctly supplied, and correctly aligned. No issues.
> 8. I didn't weigh anything. I may get around to it some day, but given I'm a decent size guy anyhow (190 lbs), a pound of bike here and there doesn't matter to me. It feels lighter than the Tarmac, if that helps.
> 
> I rode the bike around the driveway to make sure all the nuts and bolts were tightened, and then took the bike for its maiden cruise. I have a little 15 mile "everyday" ride along the French Broad river here in Asheville, and decided to use that as a shakedown. I know it's a new toy, and that new-toy energy often gets the best of all us boys... but the new bike just feels faster than the Tarmac.
> 
> Impressions:
> 1. First, I have it set up with a little longer reach than my Tarmac. That long/low position took about ten minutes to get used to... I rather liked it.
> 2. The new bike seems to handle differently. Steering is more responsive without being twitchy.
> 3. I only got up to around 32 MPH, but everything was pretty stable at speed (even with a side wind over a bridge).
> 4. My gearing is identical on the two bikes, but I swear I climbed familiar hills a gear higher on the new ride (again, new toy).
> 5. The FM028 and the Tarmac handle bumps and rough pavement about the same. I don't find either of them jarring to ride.
> 6. I got a lot of looks, and had two very friendly red-light conversations with drivers. Maybe it's the green paint, or lime-green bar tape? It's a great rolling ad for the brewery.
> 
> I've uploaded some pictures (if the upload attach feature works). All in all I am very pleased with the new bike, and I couldn't have done it without Roadbike Review forum members. Cheers!


Very nice!


----------



## dmabraham

Chinese TT bike I built up this winter. Purchased from an eBay seller in Oregon. The frame, fork, and most everything else is up for sale in the classifieds. I figured I would put it here once more before going to ebay.


----------



## bevo21

Well done pyattbl. I have the same experience with Mina (Dengfu) and the FM 028. You have done a good job with the design.And if your taste for beer is the same high level; I'm sorry 
i live in Europe, I can't get it here I'm afraid.


----------



## maxxevv

pyattbl, 

that's a very nicely done up bike!


----------



## khsracer

GarminEdge705 said:


> I ordered my FM018 Frame in Late January and finished my build in mid March.
> 
> The rear brake is very limited in its useage but I love the ride.
> 
> Still working on graphics package.


What are the issues with the rear brake set up as I am contemplating building an FM018?


----------



## Vee

Anyone with FM015 or FM028 have any trouble with front derailleur clamp on? I have an FM015 on order, but can't decide whether I want to go with a Parlee FD Carbon Clamp or just a normal clamp on front derailleur. I am a bit worried that a normal clamp on front derailleur could damage the carbon frame.


----------



## beston

Vee said:


> Anyone with FM015 or FM028 have any trouble with front derailleur clamp on? I have an FM015 on order, but can't decide whether I want to go with a Parlee FD Carbon Clamp or just a normal clamp on front derailleur. I am a bit worried that a normal clamp on front derailleur could damage the carbon frame.


I've run into problems with a normal clamp. Alloy clamps are fine, but certainly don't torque it to 5Nm like I did!.

My advice is to get a carbon clamp, apply some carbon assembly (friction) paste, and torque it down to 3nm. You can find cheaper versions of the parlee clamp on ebay (I'm not saying that they are any better, just cheaper). It's money well spent IMO.

Here's my experience and solution.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240430&highlight=crack


----------



## Vee

beston said:


> I've run into problems with a normal clamp. Alloy clamps are fine, but certainly don't torque it to 5Nm like I did!.
> 
> My advice is to get a carbon clamp, apply some carbon assembly (friction) paste, and torque it down to 3nm. You can find cheaper versions of the parlee clamp on ebay (I'm not saying that they are any better, just cheaper). It's money well spent IMO.
> 
> Here's my experience and solution.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240430&highlight=crack


Beston, your thread is actually what made me consider getting a carbon clamp. However, I had no idea you were running a chinese carbon frame. What frame are you running? Do you think the carbon clamp could crack the frame the same way your alloy clamp did?


----------



## drhakinbush

Hello!
I wanted to say thanks to everyone for posting your experiences so thoroughly on this forum. As a result I was able to track down the carbon rims and pay with some degree of confidence.
I ended up deciding on a set of UD carbon tubular rims in 90mm, sold by Jenny at Hongfu. After more than a dozen emails answered in a timely manner, I finally pulled the trigger. The rims came quickly, were exactly the item promised, and far surpassed my expectations.
I was hesitant to go with the UD rims since not many people have bought them or posted about them, but I can say the finish is awesome and the rims are beautiful.
So here's another endorsement of jenny at hongfu!
:thumbsup:


----------



## beston

Vee said:


> Beston, your thread is actually what made me consider getting a carbon clamp. However, I had no idea you were running a chinese carbon frame. What frame are you running? Do you think the carbon clamp could crack the frame the same way your alloy clamp did?


I'm riding a Pedal Force RS2, which is just a chinese FM202 frame. I bought it used (not from pedal force).

I don't think that the carbon would crack the frame for few reasons.
1. it doesn't seem to create the same stress points as an alloy clamp. It 'wraps' around the frame and is less likely to 'dig-in' to the carbon.

2. The clamping force is applied to the derailleur mount. You are more likely to crush the carbon clamp itself before you apply enough force to the seat tube. ...I don't know if I'm getting my point across, but in my opinion, it's a better clamping design.

3. The max torque on the clamp is 3Nm. If your seat tube can't handle that torque, I think that there are bigger issues with the frame.

Here's the least expensive carbon clamp that I've found sold on e-bay (they are out of stock at the moment though).
http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=86&p=934&


----------



## pyattbl

Vee said:


> Anyone with FM015 or FM028 have any trouble with front derailleur clamp on? I have an FM015 on order, but can't decide whether I want to go with a Parlee FD Carbon Clamp or just a normal clamp on front derailleur. I am a bit worried that a normal clamp on front derailleur could damage the carbon frame.



I used a standard Shimano clamp, but only tightened it to the point that it wouldn't slip. I used a torque wrench set to about 3 Nm, but didn't even go all the way to a click. I was definitely wary. I think the Parlee would probably be safer (larger surface area), but I didn't have one around. Good luck!


----------



## sand101

kavo said:


> Can anyone tell me which frame this is?
> ebay clicky
> I'm very interested in these frames and reading this forum has been very helpful


FR004 from flyxii.com, if I judge right.


----------



## jkuo

The rear brake on that is behind the BB, so it has less braking power and is harder to set up properly. Most calipers don't fit down there, so I believe you are limited to a center pull brake which is what causes the issues.



khsracer said:


> What are the issues with the rear brake set up as I am contemplating building an FM017?


----------



## kavo

Hey does anyone know who is selling the chinnarello frames at the moment (with curvy seat stay)? i can only find 1 person on ebay with 54cm when i need a 50cm frame.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## kavo

double post


----------



## Spursrider

There you go, kavo :

http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=64&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=0

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...cycle-Frame-3K-clear-coating-wholesalers.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...-52-54-56-58cm-fork-headsets-wholesalers.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/806051


----------



## kavo

Spursrider said:


> There you go, kavo :
> 
> https://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=64&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=0
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/product-...cycle-Frame-3K-clear-coating-wholesalers.html
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/product-...-52-54-56-58cm-fork-headsets-wholesalers.html
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/806051


Cheers dude, I still can't work out how to use alibaba or aliexpress. Those sites just confuse me. 
Have many people used marco polo for stickers? https://designstickers.blogspot.com/
He seems cheap and pretty good. I'm looking at getting a custom branded pinarello in the colours of my family's motorcycle race team:








That was his first mock up but I want to change a few things


----------



## PLAYONIT

kavo said:


> Cheers dude, I still can't work out how to use alibaba or aliexpress. Those sites just confuse me.
> Have many people used marco polo for stickers? https://designstickers.blogspot.com/
> He seems cheap and pretty good. I'm looking at getting a custom branded pinarello in the colours of my family's motorcycle race team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was his first mock up but I want to change a few things



Just ordered from him today after a few back and forth e-mails.... I made it easier for him by translating my correspondence to Portuguese... $35 shipped ....heres a p-shopped pic of my bike and a file he sent me with my color choices......
View attachment 230043


View attachment 230044


----------



## kavo

PLAYONIT said:


> Just ordered from him today after a few back and forth e-mails.... I made it easier for him by translating my correspondence to Portuguese... $35 shipped ....heres a p-shopped pic of my bike and a file he sent me with my color choices......


Looks good mate. Do you tell him what size frame etc?are you planning on clearing over these decals?


----------



## PLAYONIT

Didn't tell frame size and will not clear coat....... I only gave dimensions for the top tube sticker as I wanted it smaller than his rendition showed and also asked that he not outline that one...


----------



## rvendeg

Hi folks

Last sunday I placed the order for my chinarello and sent the payment to greatkeen via paypal. So I hope the countdown have started.
What I little bit worried, because since than no any respond from Skald at Greatkeen.
I expected he will send at least order confirmation, and rough schedule for dispatch.
So you guys please make me calm, and tell me this is a normal way.

Robi


----------



## providince

I have not heard of anyone not getting their bike from greatkeen. I know mattieoo had some delays but I think it has worked out. I went with cyclingyong and paid more because they had better communication and I was willing to pay more for that piece of mind. Ultimately I think both take a while so you should be good in the end.


----------



## bobonker

Got my Cyclingyong Chinarello yesterday and have almost finished building it. So far, I'm much happier with the quality of this frame vs the Great Keen one that I got about 2 months ago. Fit and finish is superior.

Cyclingyong P1 frame with paint scheme #D3
Ultegra 6700 groupset (minus the crank/BB/chain)
Dura Ace 7800 crankset (50/39) + 7900 BB + KMC X10SL chain
3T Palladio seatpost + Specialized Romin saddle
Soul S3.0 Xpert wheelset + Vredestein Fortezza SE tires
Selcof 100mm x 10d stem + Specialized shallow drop expert bars
Speedpark top cap/expander

Bob


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler

bobonker said:


> Got my Cyclingyong Chinarello yesterday and have almost finished building it. So far, I'm much happier with the quality of this frame vs the Great Keen one that I got about 2 months ago. Fit and finish is superior.
> 
> Cyclingyong P1 frame with paint scheme #D3
> Ultegra 6700 groupset (minus the crank/BB/chain)
> Dura Ace 7800 crankset (50/39) + 7900 BB + KMC X10SL chain
> 3T Palladio seatpost + Specialized Romin saddle
> Soul S3.0 Xpert wheelset + Vredestein Fortezza SE tires
> Selcof 100mm x 10d stem + Specialized shallow drop expert bars
> Speedpark top cap/expander
> 
> Bob



i have prices from greatkeen and cycling yong now, yong is indeed much pricier, although you said you like the frame more from cyclingyong then from greatkeenbike ? you think they painted the frame by himself (yong). is greatkeenbike a foctory ?


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler

Spursrider said:


> There you go, kavo :
> 
> http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=64&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=0
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...cycle-Frame-3K-clear-coating-wholesalers.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...-52-54-56-58cm-fork-headsets-wholesalers.html
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/806051


jerybike is new seller (now 1 feedback) ?


----------



## bobonker

Haven't ridden the cyclingyong bike yet. The Great Keen Chinarello was a very nice riding bike.

The Great Keen bike needed a lot of finishing work:
- Tap run through holes for barrel adjusters and bottle cages
- Bottom bracket threads were caked with resin. I had to pick each thread clean. It was a pain in the *** though not terribly hard.
- The biggest beef: Rear derailleur hangar did not hang straight. It was bent inward with a slight twist. This is a very hard problem to correct. I was able to correct it with some shims, but was not happy about it.

I am not sure about this, but I believe that Great Keen and Cyclingyong are both middlemen that deal with a factory. I believe the factory produces the frame and then Great Keen/Yong paint them. The paint job on the Yong product is excellent. I'm not sure about Great Keen. I'm guessing that Yong charges more because he has tighter quality control. Yong is very responsive to email. I haven't had a problem with his stuff, but if I do, I feel pretty comfortable that he'll take care of it. With Great Keen, it was taking 3-5 days to get an answer to my emails and there was much more of a communications barrier.

Bob


----------



## sojourn

Can anyone tell me the seat tube diameter on the RFM101 supporting the FD derailleur?
I'm assuming that all of the Greatkeen bikes don't come with a braze on....
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fab4

sojourn said:


> Can anyone tell me the seat tube diameter on the RFM101 supporting the FD derailleur?
> I'm assuming that all of the Greatkeen bikes don't come with a braze on....
> Thanks in advance!


34.9mm


----------



## natbla

*I finally pulled the trigger on a Chinerello*

Well, after first looking at these in 2009, and then not pulling the trigger. I've spent the better part of last six months looking at different options. First I purchased and returned a damaged Stieger frameset, and then I waited until my sick leave bonus came along to finally pull the cord on purchasing a Chinerello. I bought it off ebay with pay pal for the extra protection.

I purchased it throught ebay_goods who is a seller of Flyte(misspelled) made frames as he sent me to that website when I asked about purchasing a couple other things.

He has a few 2010 Chinerellos with 12K finish he's selling at a slightly lower price right now. They are 80 grams heavier than the current run, and it includes the headset, a seat clamp, and an extra rear derailleur hanger for $330 plus $70 shipping.

Here is the picture used in the listing:










Hopefully, it will be here on schedule as the listing said between June 1 and June 14 for delivery. I can't figure out if I need an expansion plug if the headset is included, and I know I need a front derailluer clamp, and a seat post to fill out all of my parts. 

BTW, if anyone want to buy a used 270 mm long look fork, contact me as I have one I no longer need for my build.


----------



## henrypvasquez

I got the same frame your getting from maniac_bicycle and Ive encounter lots of problems, headset bearings very hard to fit, crown race wont fit, cable guide under bottom bracket incorrect, rear brake mounting hole incompatible for rear brakes. goodluck.



natbla said:


> Well, after first looking at these in 2009, and then not pulling the trigger. I've spent the better part of last six months looking at different options. First I purchased and returned a damaged Stieger frameset, and then I waited until my sick leave bonus came along to finally pull the cord on purchasing a Chinerello. I bought it off ebay with pay pal for the extra protection.
> 
> I purchased it throught ebay_goods who is a seller of Flyte(misspelled) made frames as he sent me to that website when I asked about purchasing a couple other things.
> 
> He has a few 2010 Chinerellos with 12K finish he's selling at a slightly lower price right now. They are 80 grams heavier than the current run, and it includes the headset, a seat clamp, and an extra rear derailleur hanger for $330 plus $70 shipping.
> 
> Here is the picture used in the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it will be here on schedule as the listing said between June 1 and June 14 for delivery. I can't figure out if I need an expansion plug if the headset is included, and I know I need a front derailluer clamp, and a seat post to fill out all of my parts.
> 
> BTW, if anyone want to buy a used 270 mm long look fork, contact me as I have one I no longer need for my build.


----------



## natbla

henrypvasquez said:


> I got the same frame your getting from maniac_bicycle and Ive encounter lots of problems, headset bearings very hard to fit, crown race wont fit, cable guide under bottom bracket incorrect, rear brake mounting hole incompatible for rear brakes. goodluck.


I hope my experience is better, as I think those two ebay names are the same individual. On the plus side, I was shocked to see that the seller is posting my frame as shipped today. Hopefully, I'll have a tracking number by next week. How quickly did your frame arrive?


----------



## natbla

Anyone had any issues using the token FD clamp on their Chinerello? I like the look and was planning on getting one, but I wanted to see if people had problems with slipping or shifting with that seat post derailleur clamp. 

Obviously, instillation is a big factor. So I'll be using carbon paste and only tightening it to the point that it doesn't slip N2 max on the torque wrench. But other than the carbon wrap Parlee clamp do people have success with this item?

Also, I have a seat post that I like but its not the right diameter. I can use a shim to make it work (I happen to have the right size in the part box). But have people had issues with the post slipping using a shim on these frames or should I just get the proper sized post and stop trying to use existing parts I have on hand?


----------



## Zootv

*If i got a chinarello*

I've always had yellow bikes, so if I got a chinarello is would look like this ...wonder how much more it would cost to have it painted that way. Also it would be cool is they offered the movistar paint scheme/design


----------



## Tubby1536

natbla said:


> Anyone had any issues using the token FD clamp on their Chinerello? I like the look and was planning on getting one, but I wanted to see if people had problems with slipping or shifting with that seat post derailleur clamp.
> 
> Obviously, instillation is a big factor. So I'll be using carbon paste and only tightening it to the point that it doesn't slip N2 max on the torque wrench. But other than the carbon wrap Parlee clamp do people have success with this item?
> 
> Also, I have a seat post that I like but its not the right diameter. I can use a shim to make it work (I happen to have the right size in the part box). But have people had issues with the post slipping using a shim on these frames or should I just get the proper sized post and stop trying to use existing parts I have on hand?


Can't comment on the post but for the FD clamp I don't see why the token one would be an issue. It is a lot heavier then the Parlee type though. I am using this one

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-CROSS-Full-C...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35b19e6bee

Which is not as pricy but just as nice as long as you don't ming the graphics.


----------



## natbla

Tubby1536 said:


> Can't comment on the post but for the FD clamp I don't see why the token one would be an issue. It is a lot heavier then the Parlee type though. I am using this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-CROSS-Full-C...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35b19e6bee
> 
> Which is not as pricy but just as nice as long as you don't ming the graphics.


I went with the token because I liked the look and the price was right $18.95 shipped from inside the US.


----------



## GoingCarbon

At last! Earlier today Mina from Dengfu emailed me to confirm my frame is ready to ship. 

It's not flashy (although the next one might be) nor a copy but it's exactly what I want.


----------



## tron

GoingCarbon said:


> At last! Earlier today Mina from Dengfu emailed me to confirm my frame is ready to ship.
> 
> It's not flashy (although the next one might be) nor a copy but it's exactly what I want.
> 
> God damn it. now i want one.


----------



## CrisGC

Is the color plain gloss white or pearl white? I'm thinking of ordering one but with Pearl white color.



GoingCarbon said:


> At last! Earlier today Mina from Dengfu emailed me to confirm my frame is ready to ship.
> 
> It's not flashy (although the next one might be) nor a copy but it's exactly what I want.


----------



## f3rg

*Shim??*

I got a Ritchey WCS seatmast topper for my FM015-ISP, but it came in 38.83mm, and my seatmast is 37mm. I tried making a soda can shim, but it slowly slips under my weight, and can be turned side to side with moderate force. Carbon paste didn't help.

I really hate the included topper due to its 25mm setback (the Ritchey model I got has 8mm setback), so I'd like to use the new one. Any ideas for a shim that will actually hold?


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> I got a Ritchey WCS seatmast topper for my FM015-ISP, but it came in 38.83mm, and my seatmast is 37mm. I tried making a soda can shim, but it slowly slips under my weight, and can be turned side to side with moderate force. Carbon paste didn't help.
> 
> I really hate the included topper due to its 25mm setback (the Ritchey model I got has 8mm setback), so I'd like to use the new one. Any ideas for a shim that will actually hold?


I use the stubby on mine and shimmed with a cut up soda can.... Take a piece about 2 inches wide and make 2 revolutions around on the inside of the topper.. pull about an inch out of the topper and place around the ISP and start to push and wiggle down the topper onto the post. This gives the topper the tightest fit... I can post some pics to show how I did it... Mine is tight and has no play or movement..


----------



## bobonker

Rode mine today (see post #1384) for the first time. What a sweet riding bike...much nicer ride than my Trek Madone. 

Bob


----------



## f3rg

PLAYONIT said:


> I use the stubby on mine and shimmed with a cut up soda can.... Take a piece about 2 inches wide and make 2 revolutions around on the inside of the topper.. pull about an inch out of the topper and place around the ISP and start to push and wiggle down the topper onto the post. This gives the topper the tightest fit... I can post some pics to show how I did it... Mine is tight and has no play or movement..


Yes, pics please! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> Yes, pics please! :thumbsup:





I will take some and put them up tomorrow.......


----------



## JPDynamics

Hey all so i got the FM015 a couple months back and i am starting to have issues with my FSA FD clamp slipping. This is the one i got http://www.amazon.com/FSA-Front-Derailleur-Adapter-Clamp/dp/B002LBC70C

I mounted it on fine and used my Ritchey Torque Key to tighten it but after riding a couple times it starts to slip down. In order to fix this i cut some rubber strips and glued it to the inside of the clamp. It doesnt slip anymore but should i be using some carbon paste or maybe switch to a carbon FD clamp + carbon paste?


----------



## CamW

Hi all

I'm trying to track down where might be the best place to source basically the blank version of the Planet X Exocet. I think it goes by the name of FF-R833 or FM-R833. Can anyone be of assistance to me? I have trolled through this thread but there is a lot of stuff here (and in the others). 

Thanks,
Cam


----------



## GoingCarbon

CrisGC said:


> Is the color plain gloss white or pearl white? I'm thinking of ordering one but with Pearl white color.



It's plain old white, Pearl never occurred to me but now that you've mentioned it, Pearl white who be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## XR4Ti

JPDynamics said:


> Hey all so i got the FM015 a couple months back and i am starting to have issues with my FSA FD clamp slipping. This is the one i got http://www.amazon.com/FSA-Front-Derailleur-Adapter-Clamp/dp/B002LBC70C
> 
> I mounted it on fine and used my Ritchey Torque Key to tighten it but after riding a couple times it starts to slip down. In order to fix this i cut some rubber strips and glued it to the inside of the clamp. It doesnt slip anymore but should i be using some carbon paste or maybe switch to a carbon FD clamp + carbon paste?


Yes, paste it. Should not need the rubber after that. No need to switch to a carbon clamp.


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler

so, everything i need order to Speedy Li.....frame seatpost, handlebar integrated stem and bottle cages....pictures follow within a month i guess.


----------



## CheGuedara

CamW said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to track down where might be the best place to source basically the blank version of the Planet X Exocet. I think it goes by the name of FF-R833 or FM-R833. Can anyone be of assistance to me? I have trolled through this thread but there is a lot of stuff here (and in the others).
> 
> Thanks,
> Cam


Found it manufactured by Xpace as the FM-R833 a few months back and made enquiries to see if it could be ordered. 

They were very quick and pleasant in replying but the answer from their contact Sherry was a one-liner unfortunately;



> Please contact with Planet X to purchase our product. Thanks.


Kinda put the brakes on tracking down a more affordable Exocet pretty abruptly with that one...


----------



## Spursrider

CamW said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to track down where might be the best place to source basically the blank version of the Planet X Exocet. I think it goes by the name of FF-R833 or FM-R833. Can anyone be of assistance to me? I have trolled through this thread but there is a lot of stuff here (and in the others).
> 
> Thanks,
> Cam



This frame from Shenzhen Topride looks like what you're looking for : 

http://topridecomp.en.alibaba.com/product/273022717-209393132/TP_R807_carbon_bicycle_frame.html

I've bought from Wallace before, he is quite reliable. Had to wait a while for my frame but I'm happy with the end product.


----------



## elesido

Does anyone recognize this frame?
http://www.thoemus.ch/sliker-ct-sl-tri-team/


----------



## rudedog55

elesido said:


> Does anyone recognize this frame?
> http://www.thoemus.ch/sliker-ct-sl-tri-team/


Yes, a few years old ADK technologies TT frame.

here is mine


----------



## elesido

rudedog55 said:


> Yes, a few years old ADK technologies TT frame.
> 
> here is mine


Thanks! How would you describe the riding characteristics?


----------



## rudedog55

elesido said:


> Thanks! How would you describe the riding characteristics?


slack and long for a pure TT rig, honestly I bought it prior to knowing anything about TT fit and a bike fitting. 

As for the ride, i have about 5k miles on it, it is stiff, transfers power well, and handles and tracks wonderfully, like most TT bikes it climbs like a pig. The fit and finish was great, the internal cabling is a pain in the ass, as it comes with cable routing tube, and if you have to re-cable the bike and threw those away, getting the cabling through the open top and down tubes is a chore. Wheels centered fine, seat tube has never slipped, rear derailleur hanger is obtainable from secondary sources if you bend it, i did. 

After my fitting we went to a 70cm stem from a 100cm, shortened the cranks one size, and raised my seat to accommodate my low hip flexibility (only 91*) and the front end got a bit twitchy, it is really the wrong size for me. If you are a TT'er or a serious Triathlete, i would say that this bike will be too slack, the seat tube angle is only 76*, and according to my fitting i need a TT 1-1.5cm shorter and a ST of 78.5*. These pretty much coincide with each other. I ended pushing the seat all the way forward as you can see in the pic, and i ride the nose to even get closer to where i need to be, while it is not perfect we have it very close this way. When i finally get around to figuring out what frame i will ride, i will probably convert this to a aero drop bar road bike.

it is available still if you look around, this was one of the first open mold frames that came out 3-4 years ago, i see them from time to time on ebay, Fezzari i think used or uses the same frame on their TT rigs, there are a few other companies that use them. While the Beyond Fab bike looks the same, they are not, they, i believe, changed a few of the issues with this bike on theirs, the seat stays are more aero etc.

i know this is more than you asked for, but i hope it helped.


----------



## elesido

Thanks a lot! You did help me here!


----------



## khsracer

Rudedog55 great feedback. I also appreciate it.


----------



## Gee3

GoingCarbon said:


>


Nice frame but what's with the silly mouse logo?


----------



## GoingCarbon

Gee3 said:


> Nice frame but what's with the silly mouse logo?


 

I call my 4yr old daughter by the nickname Little Mouse :blush2:


----------



## satanas

Pay no attention to Gee3 - I think it's cute and was wondering if the name referred to some kind of Japanese cartoon/manga character!

Maybe I can get mine with Scrooge McDuck on the head badge...


----------



## GoingCarbon

satanas said:


> Pay no attention to Gee3 - I think it's cute and was wondering if the name referred to some kind of Japanese cartoon/manga character!
> 
> maybe I can get mine with Scrooge McDuck as the head badge...


I don't mind Gee3 is entitled to his opinion. No doubt there will me many more similar comments, I knew that before I contacted Dengfu.

Well spotted on the Japanese link "Sukosi Mausu" is roughly translated from "Little Mouse"
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Satanpez

I really like the white with the all black mouse headbadge.

Did you just send them a jpeg image file or something like that for it?

Can I ask how much they charged you for the paint job? I may be ordering a bike from them in white and I think a black headbadge like that looks really nice. I'd have to think of something different than a mouse tho. Don't want to copy! 

-Steve in NJ


----------



## GoingCarbon

Satanpez said:


> I really like the white with the all black mouse headbadge.
> 
> Did you just send them a jpeg image file or something like that for it?
> 
> Can I ask how much they charged you for the paint job? I may be ordering a bike from them in white and I think a black headbadge like that looks really nice. I'd have to think of something different than a mouse tho. Don't want to copy!
> 
> -Steve in NJ


Thx Steve. I downloaded a trial version of Photoshop and knocked up the mouse as you can see it's only a few different sized circles and 3 straight lines. Saved it as a jpg and sent it to Mina at Dengfu along with the fonts.

They charged $45 to paint it and $80 for the mouse and words.


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> Yes, pics please! :thumbsup:



Here are the images....


----------



## f3rg

PLAYONIT said:


> Here are the images....


Thanks, man, I'll give it a try. Just need a soda can now...


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler

Gee3 said:


> Nice frame but what's with the silly mouse logo?


its a nice not overdone paintjob..:thumbsup:


----------



## blend76

*Rear axle slipping*

Hi guys,

I just built up my FM015 and one issue that has me bit worried is the carbon dropout on the non-drive side. I have developed a weird creak and I'm thinking there is a possibility that the back axle is moving and grinding the carbon anytime I get off the saddle. :cryin: Have you applied carbon installation gel also on the dropouts or figured out other ways to avoid this kind of behaviour?


----------



## maxxevv

blend76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just built up my FM015 and one issue that has me bit worried is the carbon dropout on the non-drive side. I have developed a weird creak and I'm thinking there is a possibility that the back axle is moving and grinding the carbon anytime I get off the saddle. :cryin: Have you applied carbon installation gel also on the dropouts or figured out other ways to avoid this kind of behaviour?


If that is indeed the case, just get a better quick release. Those with high clamping force. Very typical problem with poorly designed clamp mechanisms. Especially those that use a plastic cam wedge. Get one with a metal wedge or use the traditional Shimano/Campagnolo designs, those are well designed for maximum clamping force.


----------



## octapotamus

blend76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just built up my FM015 and one issue that has me bit worried is the carbon dropout on the non-drive side. I have developed a weird creak and I'm thinking there is a possibility that the back axle is moving and grinding the carbon anytime I get off the saddle. :cryin: Have you applied carbon installation gel also on the dropouts or figured out other ways to avoid this kind of behaviour?


I've also heard reg grease to dropouts can quiet things. Also, if you have a sram red cassette (og1090) they need grease on the freehub. Mine was being noisy and lbs solved this for me.


----------



## 41ants

Those that have done custom graphics after the order here domestically.... Where did you have it done?


----------



## 41ants

double post.


----------



## turbogrover

41ants said:


> Those that have done custom graphics after the order here domestically.... Where did you have it done?


That depends on where you live. You don't need a bicycle specific customizer to do paint and graphics. It would be a piece of cake for any custom car shop to do anything you wanted. Just pick one. Or try doing it yourself.


----------



## Bkelly

+1 I had a local guy who does vinyl for car advertising do mine. cost was about $60


----------



## turbogrover

I'm still waiting to see someone do a vinyl wrap on a bike frame. Or a frameset that was hydrographics dipped. All of the paint jobs I see getting done look like 70's or 80's car graphics. I want to see some more creativity.


----------



## Vee

Bkelly said:


> +1 I had a local guy who does vinyl for car advertising do mine. cost was about $60


Where are the pictures?


----------



## B16A2NR

octapotamus said:


> s. Also, if you have a sram red cassette (og1090) they need grease on the freehub. Mine was being noisy and lbs solved this for me.


Are you talking about greasing the splines on the freehub? I don't understand how this would make a cassette quieter. Reason I ask is because I do have an og1090 cassette and am trying to figure out the source of a slightly louder drivetrain.


----------



## FTR

B16A2NR said:


> Are you talking about greasing the splines on the freehub? I don't understand how this would make a cassette quieter. Reason I ask is because I do have an og1090 cassette and am trying to figure out the source of a slightly louder drivetrain.


Source of your slightly louder drivetrain is your OG1090 cassette.
I ditched mine within weeks of using SRAM Red (2 years ago or so.
Instant peace.


----------



## octapotamus

B16A2NR said:


> Are you talking about greasing the splines on the freehub? I don't understand how this would make a cassette quieter. Reason I ask is because I do have an og1090 cassette and am trying to figure out the source of a slightly louder drivetrain.


This Thread: http://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/S...in_their_BB30_bearing_installation_P2588810-2

This Post (on page 2of ^):
I never used the locktite. I actually found the problem to be in my cassette's, both of them. They are both Sram Red cassettes. The inner aluminum sleve was rubbin against the aluminum inner plate and the steel outer piece and causing the creak. I forced grease between the gaps with my finger and it hasn't made a sound since. I also put grease on the cassete body to make sure there is no rubbing. I have since swapped cranks from the Red BB30 crank to the Quarq Cinqo,and no noise at all. It totall baffled me. 
......over and out......

LBS tracked this down for me, did it and now my drivetrain is rock solid, smooth and QUIET. No need to ditch the Red cassette.. Grease eases friction, so if there is a TINY amount of movement, parts will slide instead of vibrating against eachother.
Give it a go.


----------



## nickl75

GoingCarbon said:


>


I love how clean this looks


----------



## GoingCarbon

nickl75 said:


> I love how clean this looks


:thumbsup: Cheers Nick, it should arrive this week then the the build starts and hopefully I'll finish by the end of the month


----------



## Bkelly

Vee said:


> Where are the pictures?



I published them on an earlier thread. Check my user gallery.


----------



## natbla

natbla said:


> I hope my experience is better, as I think those two ebay names are the same individual. On the plus side, I was shocked to see that the seller is posting my frame as shipped today. Hopefully, I'll have a tracking number by next week. How quickly did your frame arrive?


I have my tracking number as of Saturday, and the USPS online tracking shows:


Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.
Foreign International Dispatch, May 15, 2011, 7:36 am, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG
Foreign Acceptance, May 13, 2011, 1:57 pm, HONG KONG

If I understand right this means its being sent from Hong Kong to US now, was processed yesterday in Hong Kong, and picked up from the seller on the 13th right?

On a side note I find it interesting that the Hong Kong mail tracking system no longer shows it as of today. so I'm going to assume its to be in the US in the near future.


----------



## blend76

octapotamus said:


> I've also heard reg grease to dropouts can quiet things. Also, if you have a sram red cassette (og1090) they need grease on the freehub. Mine was being noisy and lbs solved this for me.


Thanks for the suggestions. I tried adding some installation gel, but I haven't had the chance to head out for a ride to try it out yet. I have Sram Force cassette so maybe I should try some greese as well. I found another totally unrelated snag though. I think the front wheel is making some noise so I will need to adjust spoke tension.


----------



## slx01

CheGuedara said:


> Found it manufactured by Xpace as the FM-R833 a few months back and made enquiries to see if it could be ordered.
> 
> They were very quick and pleasant in replying but the answer from their contact Sherry was a one-liner unfortunately;
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda put the brakes on tracking down a more affordable Exocet pretty abruptly with that one...


http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/229933441/BB30_carbon_tt_frame.html

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/328366857/2010_new_design_full_carbon_TT.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270739037989


----------



## robert9168

Ive brought a titanium frame fron Xian a few years ago, and been following this thread for a bit.
I was going to buy a Plane x stealth from Planet x - then figured i could take a risk and get an Exocet from china for the same price - so thought i would share my purchase for anyone thinking the same....

Getting it delivered to somewhere in Britain is the first problem -lots of companies seem to have the frame on Alibaba but wont ship to the UK -i tryed lots of emailing but no luck!

eventually i found shenzhen topride technology co ltd that would ship to me  

took about 2 weeks to arrive after paypal payment - frame (size 522)/fork/seatpost/headset 615USD shipping 98USD got some bottle cages while i was at it. i got it in UD but would have gone for 3k (just wanted the frame after trying so long to get someone who would ship to me) delt with Wallace via online chat to arrange things -found this to be easiest as at first he didnt email me back when i first contacted him.

frame wasnt amazingly well packed -but no damage and looks good -im happy but i guess i will know for sure when its built up and i get to put some miles in (unfortunatly due to work this wont be for a while)

frame 522 1400g
fork 387g
seatpost 328g
headset 71g


----------



## j4son

got my tracking number from greatkeen today after paying on the 5th of april. now phase 2 of the waiting game begins..


----------



## 41ants

j4son said:


> got my tracking number from greatkeen today after paying on the 5th of april. now phase 2 of the waiting game begins..


Waiting? What are you talking about? You have a lot of work to do. You need to figure out your wheel selection, searching classifieds/ebay for deals on groupsets, saddles, tires, bar, stem, etc... Hours and days of researching the reviews, looking for deals, etc. That way you can go immediately from unboxing to building to riding without any delays. Unless you already have all that figured out


----------



## j4son

lol! perhaps i was a bit too efficient with my waiting time...i already picked all that stuff up and im sitting here twiddling my thumbs and refreshing the hong kong post tracking page


----------



## natbla

natbla said:


> I have my tracking number as of Saturday, and the USPS online tracking shows:
> 
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.
> Foreign International Dispatch, May 15, 2011, 7:36 am, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG
> Foreign Acceptance, May 13, 2011, 1:57 pm, HONG KONG
> 
> If I understand right this means its being sent from Hong Kong to US now, was processed yesterday in Hong Kong, and picked up from the seller on the 13th right?
> 
> On a side note I find it interesting that the Hong Kong mail tracking system no longer shows it as of today. so I'm going to assume its to be in the US in the near future.


Well I have all my parts for the build:

Final parts list:

Frame: Chinerello Frame set ($330)
Fork: full carbon fork include w/ frame
headset: included with frame
Shifters: Dura ace 7801 10 speed ($120)
shifter/brake cables: Jagwire Cable set ($13.95)
seat post: FSA SL220 alloy ($17)
seat clamp: included w/ frame (0)
FD clamp: Token carbon cover ($15)
chain: Ultegra 10 speed came with derailluers (0)
seat: Specialized Alias from current bike (0)
pedals:Speedplay light action (traded for it)
cassette: SRAM 1070 11-28 (from current bike)
bar tape: F.U.B.A.R. red carbon (4.99)
Brake set: Tektro 570 w/ koolstop pads ($39.95
Front DR: Dura ace 7800 braze on (6.50)
Rear DR: Ultegra 6600 (19.50)
Handle bars: Dimension compact wing - (4.99)
Crankset; Truvativ Rouleur Carbon compact w/ BB ($55.12)
Rear wheel: H+Sons SL42 24h black iodized color built on a Reynolds rear hub ($187)
Front wheel: Reynold Alta Areorace from spare wheelset
Tires: Either Michelin Prorace 2s or Conti GP 4000 ($0) from current supply of tires

total cost so far: $865.98 ( $115.98 over budget)

Projected build weight: 7486 grams or 16.5 lbs

The frame set left Hong Kong for the States on the 15th according to the tracking. Hopefully it will appear in this country by the end of the week if I'm lucky.


----------



## natbla

j4son said:


> lol! perhaps i was a bit too efficient with my waiting time...i already picked all that stuff up and im sitting here twiddling my thumbs and refreshing the hong kong post tracking page


Same place I'm at too.


----------



## 41ants

Great budget build! Talk about bang for your buck!



natbla said:


> Well I have all my parts for the build:
> 
> Final parts list:
> 
> Frame: Chinerello Frame set ($330)
> Fork: full carbon fork include w/ frame
> headset: included with frame
> Shifters: Dura ace 7801 10 speed ($120)
> shifter/brake cables: Jagwire Cable set ($13.95)
> seat post: FSA SL220 alloy ($17)
> seat clamp: included w/ frame (0)
> FD clamp: Token carbon cover ($15)
> chain: Ultegra 10 speed came with derailluers (0)
> seat: Specialized Alias from current bike (0)
> pedals:Speedplay light action (traded for it)
> cassette: SRAM 1070 11-28 (from current bike)
> bar tape: F.U.B.A.R. red carbon (4.99)
> Brake set: Tektro 570 w/ koolstop pads ($39.95
> Front DR: Dura ace 7800 braze on (6.50)
> Rear DR: Ultegra 6600 (19.50)
> Handle bars: Dimension compact wing - (4.99)
> Crankset; Truvativ Rouleur Carbon compact w/ BB ($55.12)
> Rear wheel: H+Sons SL42 24h black iodized color built on a Reynolds rear hub ($187)
> Front wheel: Reynold Alta Areorace from spare wheelset
> Tires: Either Michelin Prorace 2s or Conti GP 4000 ($0) from current supply of tires
> 
> total cost so far: $865.98 ( $115.98 over budget)
> 
> Projected build weight: 7486 grams or 16.5 lbs
> 
> The frame set left Hong Kong for the States on the 15th according to the tracking. Hopefully it will appear in this country by the end of the week if I'm lucky.


----------



## robpar

So... a general question to all that have bought the chinese clones:
when compared to brand name bikes (Giant, Trek, Specialized, Cannondale), how do they REALLY compare?
What are the differences in ride quality (responsiveness, stiffness, vibration dampening) between FM028 and FM015? 
It appears (on looks only) that the FM015 would compare to an older Giant TCR C and the FM028 to a Trek Madone... How many of you have been able to compare them?

Thanks!


----------



## turbogrover

I borrowed a Trek Madone to see how I would like it, and then bought the FM028. I would say the ride is comparable, but hard to tell the difference, since they are spec'd so differently. (meaning the components). I really love the way my FM028 rides. It's a 15 lb. rocketship, and I have it set up to fit me like it was custom molded just for me. I have the integrated seatmast and handlebars on my ride. I would choose my personal bike over most any other bike out there.


----------



## petepeterson

robpar said:


> So... a general question to all that have bought the chinese clones:
> when compared to brand name bikes (Giant, Trek, Specialized, Cannondale), how do they REALLY compare?
> What are the differences in ride quality (responsiveness, stiffness, vibration dampening) between FM028 and FM015?
> It appears (on looks only) that the FM015 would compare to an older Giant TCR C and the FM028 to a Trek Madone... How many of you have been able to compare them?
> 
> Thanks!


most people (myself included) on these forums probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference. It's all placebo IMO.


----------



## sojourn

I'm going with a Shimano DA 7900 BB on my RFM101 from GreatKeen once it arrives.
Do I need a 68mm or 70mm BB? Thanks in advance!


----------



## f3rg

PLAYONIT said:


> Here are the images....


Nope, tried it just like you showed, and it still doesn't hold. I have the very same model mast topper as you, and my FM015-ISP's mast diameter is 37mm. It's just not going to hold.

I even tried two layers of soda can, and that also didn't clamp tight. I'm able to tighten the bolt so much that the two sides of the clamp come within about .1mm of touching each other, and it still moves.


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> Nope, tried it just like you showed, and it still doesn't hold. I have the very same model mast topper as you, and my FM015-ISP's mast diameter is 37mm. It's just not going to hold.
> 
> I even tried two layers of soda can, and that also didn't clamp tight. I'm able to tighten the bolt so much that the two sides of the clamp come within about .1mm of touching each other, and it still moves.


you have to get enough shim material in there where you really have to twist and push down to get it to hold. I will measure my mat and topper to see if those dimensions differ from yours... I will respond back shortly...




Alright.. measured my mast exactly 37mm and inside dia. of the topper is a tad over 38mm... I used roof flashing on mine bought a roll at Home Depot it's thicker than a soda can.. When mine is tightened to spec the two sides of the clamp come very close to each other....


----------



## f3rg

PLAYONIT said:


> Alright.. measured my mast exactly 37mm and inside dia. of the topper is a tad over 38mm... I used roof flashing on mine bought a roll at Home Depot it's thicker than a soda can.. When mine is tightened to spec the two sides of the clamp come very close to each other....


Cool, I'll try some roof flashing before I give up.


----------



## jeffxxxwhiteford

I got this from LTbike Company about a year ago, and am very happy with it. Not called an FM015, but it is.

Original set up with carbon clinchers. Current set up, 1 year on, with Ceramic open pros laced to DT swiss 240s.

Bike rides really nice, no problems at all. Have just noticed a possible crack on the tt, but may only be a chip. Fingers crossed.

The rear carbon clincher did crap itself however. Possibly a mixture of over inflation, hot temps, and and too much braking. The wheels rode perfectly for 6 months until one day the rear blew out and that was the end of those wheels. Ceramic open pros are winners anyway!


----------



## providince

Hopefully it didn't blow out and put you in a bad situation.


----------



## GoingCarbon

My FM028 (forks & headset) arrived today and looks great. 

It's been about 30yrs since I built a bike which was a single speed built up for my paper round from a frame I found in a skip. 

I'm assuming this FM028 with a BB30 will take a little more effort and concentration? 

Or do I ask the LBS?


----------



## natbla

41ants said:


> Great budget build! Talk about bang for your buck!


Yeah, I'm pretty pleased with the costs I've gotten so far. I may switch a couple items out and once the frame gets here.

I'm curious how long it will take to get the frame to my office. According to the tracking, it departed Customs here in the US this morning. Not bad for leaving Hong Kong on Sunday.


----------



## smoothie_biker

*My "Sinorello Frog"*

I got the frame, integrated stem/bar and seatpost from ebay. I have many problems that others encountered buying the chinarello frame from ebay. Headset was too tight...to a point that I thought it's a wrong size, the drilled hole for rear brake is too shallow, buttom cable guide was wrong etc..

I would not recommend buying chinarello the ebay route.


----------



## stevesbike

way too many spacers under stem...


----------



## Gee3

GoingCarbon said:


> I call my 4yr old daughter by the nickname Little Mouse :blush2:


Hey GC,

I hope I didn't offend you. I didn't know it was a custom logo you sent to have painted on the bike. My bad! 

I thought it was the "company logo" of the manufacturer. 

But now that I know the story behind it and found out it wasn't a company logo but for your daughter, than I apologize for my comment. 

As a father too I have done similar things with stickers my girl had given me. Kudos to you!


----------



## kleinboogie

I have the FM021 from Dengfu and need a new fork. Mina says they don't sell them seperately. The steerer is 1-1/8" to 1-1/4". The inner diameter of my bottom bearing is 1.33".

The guys at PlanetX have the Exocet fork and Charlie says it measures 1.35" (0.5mm wider than the ID of my bearing). They also have the Planet X Integrated Headset For Exocet (With Washer) that fits their steerer.

Question is, does anyone know if this headset will fit the FM021 or what the OD of the bearing or the bottom ID of the Exocet Head Tube?

I have the question out to PX but they take up to a week to respond with the answer. I think Charlie has to get time to find one and measure it. Great support just kinda slow.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## GoingCarbon

Gee3 said:


> Hey GC,
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you. I didn't know it was a custom logo you sent to have painted on the bike. My bad!
> 
> I thought it was the "company logo" of the manufacturer.
> 
> But now that I know the story behind it and found out it wasn't a company logo but for your daughter, than I apologize for my comment.
> 
> As a father too I have done similar things with stickers my girl had given me. Kudos to you!


Thx Gee3.... But there was really no need to apologize I took no offence.  

The frame arrived today, it looks great and both my daughter and I love it  

That said I'm sure I'll get many odd looks when people see a mouse like face on my head tube


----------



## satanas

^ They should all be oddly admiring looks!

(I wonder if I could get spiders painted on my frame. Hmmmm.....)


----------



## FTR

smoothie_biker said:


> I got the frame, integrated stem/bar and seatpost from ebay. I have many problems that others encountered buying the chinarello frame from ebay. Headset was too tight...to a point that I thought it's a wrong size, the drilled hole for rear brake is too shallow, buttom cable guide was wrong etc..
> 
> I would not recommend buying chinarello the ebay route.


I have to think your biggest issue with buying off ebay is that you bought a bike that really does not suit if you need to run that many spacers under the stem.
I


----------



## bobonker

FTR said:


> I have to think your biggest issue with buying off ebay is that you bought a bike that really does not suit if you need to run that many spacers under the stem.
> I


Yep.

He can run a +10 or +17 stem in conjunction with some shallow reach bars (which will allow you to run a longer stem) to get the bars up and number of spacers down.

This is a very useful tool for playing with stem length and spacers:

http://www.brightspoke.com/t/bike-stem-calculator.html

Bob


----------



## irf3

smoothie_biker said:


> I got the frame, integrated stem/bar and seatpost from ebay. I have many problems that others encountered buying the chinarello frame from ebay. Headset was too tight...to a point that I thought it's a wrong size, the drilled hole for rear brake is too shallow, buttom cable guide was wrong etc..
> 
> I would not recommend buying chinarello the ebay route.


Holy Spacers....


----------



## petepeterson

stevesbike said:


> way too many spacers under stem...



that should be the title of this thread


----------



## alexb618

petepeterson said:


> that should be the title of this thread


effing LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## octapotamus

petepeterson said:


> that should be the title of this thread


hahaHAHAHA


----------



## smoothie_biker

I knew I would get slammed on the spacers!!! I made a big mistake buying the integrated stem/bar. I prefer a more upright position, plus I have a short torso and long leg. Just a bad combination.

PS: spacers are now down to about 50mm now


----------



## PCMarcelino

smoothie_biker said:


> I knew I would get slammed on the spacers!!! I made a big mistake buying the integrated stem/bar. I prefer a more upright position, plus I have a short torso and long leg. Just a bad combination.
> 
> PS: spacers are now down to about 50mm now


Just an FYI, your front wheel looks like it was put on backwards.
...or your skewer is on the wrong side.


----------



## beaglesdadi

*It CRACKED on the first ride????*

So I researched the Chinese carbon forums and ordered a frame/paint from a well discussed manufacturer. Long story short, a crack developed within 10 miles of the first ride :cryin: I emailed the manufacturer and it's been almost a week without a response. I want to give them the first opportunity to make this right without releasing all the details.

Take a look at the pictures and tell me what you think. It's a 3k carbon frame that the manufacturer painted and clearcoated....what do you think cracked? Thanks, Matt

View attachment 230907


View attachment 230908


View attachment 230909


----------



## Vee

beaglesdadi said:


> So I researched the Chinese carbon forums and ordered a frame/paint from a well discussed manufacturer. Long story short, a crack developed within 10 miles of the first ride :cryin: I emailed the manufacturer and it's been almost a week without a response. I want to give them the first opportunity to make this right without releasing all the details.
> 
> Take a look at the pictures and tell me what you think. It's a 3k carbon frame that the manufacturer painted and clearcoated....what do you think cracked? Thanks, Matt
> 
> View attachment 230907
> 
> 
> View attachment 230908
> 
> 
> View attachment 230909


Looks like a scratch in the paint to me and not a crack. I see no fibers even deep in that scratch. Perhaps it isnt a crack, but has been there all along? Or maybe a screwdriver slipped when the bike was being built?


----------



## Urb

sorry this does look like a crack. Still joined together and folding inwards.


----------



## aplitt86

Here is my FM028 from DengFu after a 3 hour training ride in the rain and on dirt roads. I love this bike. Handles great on any terrain and is fast and responsive. It has been built the way you see it for about 6 months as I'm still saving for a Campy Chorus group which I will pull the trigger on in 1 month. 1000+ miles and still going strong.


----------



## Vee

aplitt86 said:


> Here is my FM028 from DengFu after a 3 hour training ride in the rain and on dirt roads. I love this bike. Handles great on any terrain and is fast and responsive. It has been the built the way you see it for about 6 months as I'm still saving for a Campy Chorus group which I will pull the trigger on in 1 month. 1000+ miles and still going strong.


I really like the simplicity of that paint scheme.


----------



## beaglesdadi

Vee said:


> Looks like a scratch in the paint to me and not a crack. I see no fibers even deep in that scratch. Perhaps it isnt a crack, but has been there all along? Or maybe a screwdriver slipped when the bike was being built?


The frame/paint was perfect when I got it in the mail and we were sooooo careful putting it together. It showed up at the 10 mile mark of a 35 mile ride. 

I would love for it to be a scratch but why would both ends of it show hair-line cracking? Wouldn't a scratch screwdriver be pretty blount at both ends? So bummed  

Thanks for the reply..... Matt


----------



## beaglesdadi

Urb said:


> sorry this does look like a crack. Still joined together and folding inwards.


That's my feeling too. Such a strange place to crack? One of the guys on the ride owns a auto body shop and he said it looks like it may have been cracked or there was an imperfection in the carbon overlay prior to being painted. I've marked both ends of the "crack" and have put another 50 miles on it without the crack growing.

Thanks for the reply...Matt


----------



## Urb

beaglesdadi said:


> That's my feeling too. Such a strange place to crack? One of the guys on the ride owns a auto body shop and he said it looks like it may have been cracked or there was an imperfection in the carbon overlay prior to being painted. I've marked both ends of the "crack" and have put another 50 miles on it without the crack growing.
> 
> Thanks for the reply...Matt


Without being able to do a physical analysis that would be my guess as well. I have a strong suspicion the crack will grow in time.


----------



## bobonker

Here's a link with the instructions I got with my Easton EC90 fork (for my Trek). There's some good general advice in it about dealing with carbon forks with a carbon steerer.

https://metal-matrix.com/bikes/easton-instructions.jpg

Bob


----------



## Crawf

beaglesdadi said:


> So I researched the Chinese carbon forums and ordered a frame/paint from a well discussed manufacturer. Long story short, a crack developed within 10 miles of the first ride :cryin: I emailed the manufacturer and it's been almost a week without a response. I want to give them the first opportunity to make this right without releasing all the details.
> 
> Take a look at the pictures and tell me what you think. It's a 3k carbon frame that the manufacturer painted and clearcoated....what do you think cracked? Thanks, Matt
> 
> View attachment 230907
> 
> 
> View attachment 230908
> 
> 
> View attachment 230909


Looks just about where you would clamp it on your stand?


----------



## beaglesdadi

Crawf said:


> Looks just about where you would clamp it on your stand?


We put the components on while the bike was in a rear wheel trainer. it was only clamped on the seat post once or twice during the build. The bike was perfect on the pre-ride inspection...that crack developed somewhere between mile 0-10. At this point I'm more upset not hearing back from the manufacturer than the crack itself. 

Thanks for the reply...Matt


----------



## rruff

smoothie_biker said:


> I knew I would get slammed on the spacers!!! I made a big mistake buying the integrated stem/bar. I prefer a more upright position, plus I have a short torso and long leg. Just a bad combination.


Many riders with this issue would be better served with a bigger frame and longer headtube, with a shorter stem.


----------



## yorke543

hey guys. 
ive ordered a FM015 and it should be coming later today. ive ordered it from hongfu along with their standard headset. ive never fitted a headset before, so forgive me if this is a stupid question. do i need a headset press? is there a specific order that the headset needs to be in that i should know about? 
thank you for your time.


----------



## Satanpez

You have to put the crown race on the fork. You can either use the special tool or use a piece of pipe that fits the crown race correctly.

I used a pipe, I would suggest spending the couple on having a shop do it. It's usually cheap and takes less than 5 minutes and there's no worries about hitting the carbon fork.

The rest of the "headset" is just bearings that fall into the frame. As long as the frame is made correctly the bearings will just sit in the frame. No issues with my FM015 from Deng Fu with the headset.

-Steve in NJ



yorke543 said:


> hey guys.
> ive ordered a FM015 and it should be coming later today. ive ordered it from hongfu along with their standard headset. ive never fitted a headset before, so forgive me if this is a stupid question. do i need a headset press? is there a specific order that the headset needs to be in that i should know about?
> thank you for your time.


----------



## f3rg

I didn't need a press to install the headset. Obviously, the race required a PVC pipe and a mallet, but it only took a few moderate hits to put it in place.

The parts that fit in the frame took nothing more but hand pressure, which was a first for me. Everything fits tight now that it's assembled, and there's zero play.


----------



## yorke543

thats brilliant, thanks guys.


----------



## Satanpez

Mine required more abusive hits. 

Maybe the OD of my steerer tube was a little large, hard to know. The bearings themselves fit snugly in. No real pressure.


----------



## octapotamus

The Token headset for my FM757 came with a split race so it slid on with no worries. The race is compressed by the lower bearing taper once everything is tightened up. I don't understand why they all don't come with split races.. If you can get your hands on a 1.5" split race, snap it up.


----------



## Lucky77

My frame (TT-01) from Carbonzone arrived today. Have pulled it out the of the box and it looks great in the matte black. I did notice that there is no cable guide for the rear brake however. Did those who have built up this or similar frames have a cable guide or add their own?


----------



## Lucky77

Further to the above, I have just had a quick look at the headset and realised I'm not so sure about the order everything stacks up. Using this pic,
View attachment 230930


can someone explain the order of the various bearings, washers, etc?

Much appreciated.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Lucky77 said:


> Further to the above, I have just had a quick look at the headset and realised I'm not so sure about the order everything stacks up. Using this pic,
> View attachment 230930
> 
> 
> can someone explain the order of the various bearings, washers, etc?
> 
> Much appreciated.


Black piece upper right corner is bottom bearing race - goes writing side down over fork tube.

Big bearing goes (outside) bevel side up over the steer tube slide fork up into head tube with race and bearing attached.

Little bearing goes outside bevel down into top of steer tube follow by the small split race going in with the thin sleeve side into the bearing.

silver thin washers add until top cap doesn't rub on top of frames head tube.

Last install top cap and your complete.


Although this shows a BMX bike it's integrated and shows the steps in order

http://www.danscomp.com/install/Integrated_Headset_Install.pdf


----------



## Lucky77

PLAYONIT said:


> Black piece upper right corner is bottom bearing race - goes writing side down over fork tube.
> 
> Big bearing goes (outside) bevel side up over the steer tube slide fork up into steer tube with race and bearing attached.
> 
> Little bearing goes outside bevel down into top of steer tube follow by the small split race going in with the thin sleeve side into the bearing.
> 
> silver thin washers add until top cap doesn't rub on top of frames steer tube.
> 
> Last install top cap and your complete.
> 
> 
> Even this shows a BMX bike it's integrated and shows the steps in order
> 
> http://www.danscomp.com/install/Integrated_Headset_Install.pdf


Thanks - champion! The build will hopefully be finished in 3 weeks or so once I finalise the specs. Pics will be up as soon as possible.


----------



## Doug.

*Split Race.*



octapotamus said:


> The Token headset for my FM757 came with a split race so it slid on with no worries. The race is compressed by the lower bearing taper once everything is tightened up. I don't understand why they all don't come with split races.. If you can get your hands on a 1.5" split race, snap it up.


The split bottom race can make the fitting easy.
If the race is far to tight to get it on to the bottom of the fork tube, with a hack saw cut threw one side of the race this will enable it to be placed in position.
The bearing will compensate for the gap and nip it up.
Doug.


----------



## Risk3233

I'm thinking of getting one of these bikes on Ebay, but want to use a Easton carbon fork I have laying around. Can I use my fork? It's 1 1/8" carbon steerer integrated.


----------



## natbla

natbla said:


> I have my tracking number as of Saturday, and the USPS online tracking shows:
> 
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.
> Foreign International Dispatch, May 15, 2011, 7:36 am, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG
> Foreign Acceptance, May 13, 2011, 1:57 pm, HONG KONG
> 
> If I understand right this means its being sent from Hong Kong to US now, was processed yesterday in Hong Kong, and picked up from the seller on the 13th right?
> 
> On a side note I find it interesting that the Hong Kong mail tracking system no longer shows it as of today. so I'm going to assume its to be in the US in the near future.


I just confirmed that my frame is out for delivery. SO that means when I get back from a contentious construction meeting it should be waiting for me. 

So I purchased it from ebay on May on May 11. It was shipped on May 13, left Hong Kong on May 15. Arrived and departed US Customs on the 17th and will be in my hand today, May 20th. 10 days door to door. Now lets hope its arrives w/o any issues on the frame set.


----------



## 92gli

octapotamus said:


> I don't understand why they all don't come with split races..


A mechanic friend of mine mentioned that a split race doesn't really help anything if the fork is not to spec. If the fork is too big a split race might slip on easily but it still won't interface with the bearing correctly. He just said he'd rather start with a headset from a company that is known for good tolerances.


----------



## PLAYONIT

Risk3233 said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these bikes on Ebay, but want to use a Easton carbon fork I have laying around. Can I use my fork? It's 1 1/8" carbon steerer integrated.



Depends on which frame you get..... if the frame has a tapered head tube 1.125 to 1.50 in. it will not work... for example the FM-015 frame has a tapered head tube and your fork won't work... check the frame specs before buying if you use your fork..


----------



## ms6073

natbla said:


> I just confirmed that my frame is out for delivery. SO that means when I get back from a contentious construction meeting it should be waiting for me.


Only if someone is available to sign for the package when the USPS comes by. Once in the US, the shipments are delivered by the USPS and treated the same as a USPS Express Mail package and requires a signature so if nobody is available to sign for it, they leave a notice after which you will need to go to your local USPS office to pick it up.


----------



## PLAYONIT

*Fm-039*

What's the latest on the FM-039?? anyone have one on the way?? My size 50cm won't be available for purchase until late July...so I'm told? I figure 54's and 56's should be good to go..


----------



## Satanpez

There are crown races available to work with a 1.5" bearing on a 1.125" steerer tube.

Competitive Cyclist had the Cane Creek ones for $10. Not sure if they all work with the Campy standard, I'm sure you can ask.

-Steve


----------



## Vee

Satanpez said:


> There are crown races available to work with a 1.5" bearing on a 1.125" steerer tube.
> 
> Competitive Cyclist had the Cane Creek ones for $10. Not sure if they all work with the Campy standard, I'm sure you can ask.
> 
> -Steve


They don't appear to be notched, though.


----------



## natbla

ms6073 said:


> Only if someone is available to sign for the package when the USPS comes by. Once in the US, the shipments are delivered by the USPS and treated the same as a USPS Express Mail package and requires a signature so if nobody is available to sign for it, they leave a notice after which you will need to go to your local USPS office to pick it up.


That's why I had it shipped to my office. It was waiting for me when I got in from my meeting. However, it appears they sent the wrong frame/box. The ebay listing was for a 12K finish w/ free headset, seat post clamp, and extra derailluer hanger. I received a 3K frame w/o a headset, hanger or clamp. 

I emailed both directly and through ebay to find out how they want to fix the situation. But I'm less than hopeful on the outcome. That said the 3k frame is beautiful and I'm very happy with the frame.

The box was in excellent condition and everything was well packaged inside. I unwrapped the frame and inspected the frame and there are no noticeable blemishes in the finish, and no resin in the bottom bracket. The only potential issue is the cable hole in bottom bracket was under the end of the cable guide. But by rotating the guide around 180 degrees everything lines up. If I need the plastic to go all the way to the hole, I can trim the race back to match. I'll take pictures and update later.


----------



## natbla

natbla said:


> That's why I had it shipped to my office. It was waiting for me when I got in from my meeting. However, it appears they sent the wrong frame/box. The ebay listing was for a 12K finish w/ free headset, seat post clamp, and extra derailluer hanger. I received a 3K frame w/o a headset, hanger or clamp.
> 
> I emailed a couple times with details both directly and through ebay to find out how they want to fix the situation. But I'm less than hopeful on the outcome. That said the 3k frame is beautiful and I'm very happy with the frame.
> 
> The box was in excellent condition and everything was well packaged inside. I unwrapped the frame and inspected the frame and there are no noticeable blemishes in the finish, and no resin in the bottom bracket. The only potential issue is the cable hole in bottom bracket was under the end of the cable guide. But by rotating the guide around 180 degrees everything lines up. If I need the plastic to go all the way to the hole, I can trim the race back to match. I'll take pictures and update later.


Upon additional review they sent me the newer version as the head tube at the top is smaller than the bottom of the tube and the fork tapers as well. Using a ruler in the office the bottom diameter is 2" and the top is 1.75". That should lake a 1 1/8 top and 1 1/4 head set right? 

It looks like they sent me the frame listed here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/54cm-New-Full-c...Road_Bikes&hash=item3f09929b96#ht_1631wt_1139

instead of the one I purchased here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Full-Carbo...Road_Bikes&hash=item5199087469#ht_2151wt_1139

Here is a picture of the frame, though it doesn't do the frame justice














Here is the issue that I can fix by shortening the cable guide:


----------



## kngr8

PLAYONIT said:


> What's the latest on the FM-039?? anyone have one on the way?? My size 50cm won't be available for purchase until late July...so I'm told? I figure 54's and 56's should be good to go..


I order a 56 from Hong fu and will be ready in july. I pay it at the end of march, she says me they need 75 work days for building it with bb30 and ud finish.:mad2:


----------



## smoothie_biker

natbla said:


> Upon additional review they sent me the newer version as the head tube at the top is smaller than the bottom of the tube and the fork tapers as well. Using a ruler in the office the bottom diameter is 2" and the top is 1.75". That should lake a 1 1/8 top and 1 1/4 head set right?
> 
> It looks like they sent me the frame listed here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/54cm-New-Full-c...Road_Bikes&hash=item3f09929b96#ht_1631wt_1139
> 
> instead of the one I purchased here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Full-Carbo...Road_Bikes&hash=item5199087469#ht_2151wt_1139
> 
> Here is a picture of the frame, though it doesn't do the frame justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the issue that I can fix by shortening the cable guide:



Natbla:

You received exactly the same frame that I bought from them. Request for the Neco headset and other missing part from them. The Neco will be a very tight fit. Or search a few posts back, someone was recommending FSA headset.


----------



## joris123

since a few weeks i am into the Chinese carbon thing. For building a second winter bike my budget is very limited and why pay more for a European branded frame rather then a Chinese non brand frame.
So i strolled the internet in search for a Chinese frame of my likings, one which is not so populair as the chinarello's or the deng fu's.
My search had as result two types of frames namely:
- the top-fire FM-R830 : http://top-fire.com/pro_info.asp?prid=41
- the ican sports equipements SP-AC001 : http://made-in-ican.en.alibaba.com/product/421560682-212056931/Road_Bicycle_Frame_Bicycle_Frames_SP_AC001.html

The latter frame is for my 190cm size 59 more suitable for my height i suppose. I asked for the geometry tables which can help me in the selection proces.

Is there anybody who has experience or has heard positive stories about these frames? Experiences are also welcome to build up my choice.

Aditional i am thinking of ordering a carbon wheelset to complete the road frame.

thanks in advance.


----------



## DrFragnasty

*56cm with wobbly forks*

My second Chinese Bike. Bought via DaoYong Huang from e_baygoods aka Flyxi.

$390 AUS ($375US) inc. Chinerello fork and seat post.

Also bought Neco headset from him as well which fitted snug after I filed a couple of high spots off the lower bearing mount face.

BB threads on the chainwheel side were stubborn so got the local bike tech to do it ($55).

This frame suits me better. The previous one 54.5CM needed a 110mm stem and my toes would hit the front wheel at deflecitons.

Ultegra carried over from the old frame.

Took it for a spin today; verdict: Rock solid and no noises. No creaks or ticks or rattles. The bike was pretty quiet too.

(soz for the crap photo)

Chris.


----------



## Doug.

*I think a crack .*



beaglesdadi said:


> We put the components on while the bike was in a rear wheel trainer. it was only clamped on the seat post once or twice during the build. The bike was perfect on the pre-ride inspection...that crack developed somewhere between mile 0-10. At this point I'm more upset not hearing back from the manufacturer than the crack itself.
> 
> Thanks for the reply...Matt


You must keep contacting them.
Good luck.
Henri


----------



## yorke543

hey guys, 

My frame has arrived and thanks to your help the headset is fitted. the only problem im now having is that the rear brake is very stiff and dosnt release the wheel. ive found the problem is the internal housing on the fm015. i think its rubbing somewhere either inside on on the connections going into it. the brake works perfectly if i skip the housing so i know that is the problem. has anyone else experienced this? or have any idea how to overcome this problem?

thanks

Alex


----------



## Ropes4u

Who is the most relaible eBay seller for the dogma frame sets? And if I understand I need to order a 58 instead of a 56 due to measurement differences?


----------



## Doug.

92gli said:


> A mechanic friend of mine mentioned that a split race doesn't really help anything if the fork is not to spec. If the fork is too big a split race might slip on easily but it still won't interface with the bearing correctly. He just said he'd rather start with a headset from a company that is known for good tolerances.


Yes so would I but if this is not the case my modification does work.


----------



## COstu

*My new Chinarello*

Just finished the build on my 101. Long process but well worth the wait. Got out for the first ride today, big step up from my Specialized Allez! Here's a rundown on the build:

Frame: RFM 101 (56), Great Keen
Handlebar, stem: 42cm and 100mm, Great Keen
Seatpost: Thomson
Saddle: Selle San Marco Concors Light
Wheels: Rol Race SL
Sram Force grouppo

Here are a few pics:


----------



## wevergo

Very nice bike!
I like the paintjob, coulors.


----------



## bobonker

I took my cyclingyong Chinarello on a century yesterday with lots of climbing and mixed terrain. The thing took a beating on some of the roads, but offered a very comfortable and predictable ride all day. Very happy with it.

Not a long-term report, but a report nonetheless.

Bob


----------



## Vee

What saw guide are you carbon ISP frame guys using to cut your seatpost and steerer? Park has quite a few available and I can't tell a difference between them.


----------



## volvo fatboy

Can anybody who has a 54cm Chinarello, please confirm the standover height for me.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## f3rg

Vee said:


> What saw guide are you carbon ISP frame guys using to cut your seatpost and steerer? Park has quite a few available and I can't tell a difference between them.


I didn't use a guide, just careful cutting with tape to show me where to cut.


----------



## turbogrover

Vee said:


> What saw guide are you carbon ISP frame guys using to cut your seatpost and steerer? Park has quite a few available and I can't tell a difference between them.


A piece of tape, a bandsaw, and 30 seconds later....all finished.


----------



## boleiro

Anyone FM015 owners remember what size seat clamp it takes? I'm thinking I'll need cable adjusters and a seat clamp. any other little missing pieces that I will need to pick up?


----------



## alexb618

boleiro said:


> Anyone FM015 owners remember what size seat clamp it takes? I'm thinking I'll need cable adjusters and a seat clamp. any other little missing pieces that I will need to pick up?


34.9 clamp for 31.6 post


----------



## boleiro

thank you alex. Only other question I guess is what cable adjusters are you using? I will be using campy ergos. most of the jagwire and ritchey downtube adjusters seem to be shimano/sram compatible. ideas? My current ride is a steel frame, so I have the cable adjusters that retrofit ergos to older frames.


----------



## alexb618

boleiro said:


> thank you alex. Only other question I guess is what cable adjusters are you using? I will be using campy ergos. most of the jagwire and ritchey downtube adjusters seem to be shimano/sram compatible. ideas? My current ride is a steel frame, so I have the cable adjusters that retrofit ergos to older frames.


as far as i know, a cable stop is a cable stop. you dont need the fancy ones that cover the DT shifter mounts, just the threaded screw. as far as i know you can just remove the threaded screw out of your existing DT shifter mount cable stops.


----------



## natbla

smoothie_biker said:


> Natbla:
> 
> You received exactly the same frame that I bought from them. Request for the Neco headset and other missing part from them. The Neco will be a very tight fit. Or search a few posts back, someone was recommending FSA headset.


I made the request. But the headset is out of stock and can't be shipped before May 30th w/ shipping time 2-3 weeks past that. So I'm going to be purchasing the headset and seat clamp myself, and we are negotiating what other 2 items they send me instead with the replacement derailluer. Not ideal, but manageable. 

So my question is for anyone who has this frame with the 1 1/4"~ 1 1/8" headset, what is the equivalent headset I can purchase from FSA or Ahead or any other reasonable priced company? I looked back through the post and can't find the info for the tapered head tube version of this bike. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ajl17

*Here is My build Ebay*

Sorry for the Crappy cell phone Pic:

Frame was from ebay from Flyxxie no problem's so far, paid 315 plus 80 in shipping, came with headset, extra rd hanger, seat clamp and also bought the handlebars from them as well.
Derailleurs are SRAM force
Shifters are SRAM rival 2011
brakes shimano 105
Crankset FSA Gossamer, will be switching out this winter
Wheels Vuelta Super Lite roads, these are everyday rim, ordered 56mm tubulars last night from carbonzone

have 200 miles on bike no problems with frame at all stiff responsive and love the fact that I built it and branded it.

A buddy of mine painted the bike he is a bodyshop guy and said never seen such nice carbon fibre.

Decals done by Marco Pollo great guy easy to work with.


----------



## smoothie_biker

natbla said:


> I made the request. But the headset is out of stock and can't be shipped before May 30th w/ shipping time 2-3 weeks past that. So I'm going to be purchasing the headset and seat clamp myself, and we are negotiating what other 2 items they send me instead with the replacement derailluer. Not ideal, but manageable.
> 
> So my question is for anyone who has this frame with the 1 1/4"~ 1 1/8" headset, what is the equivalent headset I can purchase from FSA or Ahead or any other reasonable priced company? I looked back through the post and can't find the info for the tapered head tube version of this bike. Any help would be appreciated.


Someone member uses FSA CF-33 headset http://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?Prod=16721 or http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=27941&category=726

If you get NECO headset from e-baygoods, I have a sneaky feeling that it's a press fit, so you may want to have a bike shop installing it for you.


----------



## natbla

smoothie_biker said:


> Someone member uses FSA CF-33 headset http://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?Prod=16721 or http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=27941&category=726
> 
> If you get NECO headset from e-baygoods, I have a sneaky feeling that it's a press fit, so you may want to have a bike shop installing it for you.


Is there a canecreek equivalent as well?


----------



## PLAYONIT

natbla said:


> I made the request. But the headset is out of stock and can't be shipped before May 30th w/ shipping time 2-3 weeks past that. So I'm going to be purchasing the headset and seat clamp myself, and we are negotiating what other 2 items they send me instead with the replacement derailluer. Not ideal, but manageable.
> 
> So my question is for anyone who has this frame with the 1 1/4"~ 1 1/8" headset, what is the equivalent headset I can purchase from FSA or Ahead or any other reasonable priced company? I looked back through the post and can't find the info for the tapered head tube version of this bike. Any help would be appreciated.




This should fit the bill...... just make sure to match it spec to spec...

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/321/NO44ECF


----------



## PLAYONIT

*Decals added*

Just got my decals from Marco... it was easy working with him even though he is in Brazil. Only change will be removing the "HM CARBONISTA" decal and replacing it with same wording but smaller with white script cursive writing.


----------



## natbla

*Rear brake mounting problem on Chinarello*

My next problem with my ebay chinerallo is with the rear brake install. 

The rear brake mount isn't large enough for the head of the nut to slip in to catch the brake's bolt. It looks like the gel coat ran into hole some as the bottom and top have enough clearance, but not the sides. 

Has anyone else had this problem, and if so what was your solution? Did you sand, or get a longer nut like the one on the front brake? I was able to mount the front brake but even the front bolt and nut were just barely long enough.


----------



## skyline377

natbla said:


> My next problem with my ebay chinerallo is with the rear brake install.
> 
> The rear brake mount isn't large enough for the head of the nut to slip in to catch the brake's bolt. It looks like the gel coat ran into hole some as the bottom and top have enough clearance, but not the sides.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem, and if so what was your solution? Did you sand, or get a longer nut like the one on the front brake? I was able to month the front brake but even the front bolt and nut were just barely long enough.




I have the same problem and I sand down the bolt so it would go into the hole for the rear brake.


----------



## j4son

my greatkeen parcel came in earlier today  !
<br>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23162000.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23162835.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23163258.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23163614.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23163632.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23164238.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23164900.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23165004.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23164936.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23165136.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23165853.jpg>
<br>
<img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23165924.jpg>


----------



## natbla

skyline377 said:


> I have the same problem and I sand down the bolt so it would go into the hole for the rear brake.


What type of sanding paper or equipment did you use for this? I was going to try using a pencil and and sand paper on the inside of the hole. But wasn't sure sanding the frame was a good idea even if all I was doing was removing gel coat.


----------



## skyline377

natbla said:


> What type of sanding paper or equipment did you use for this? I was going to try using a pencil and and sand paper on the inside of the hole. But wasn't sure sanding the frame was a good idea even if all I was doing was removing gel coat.


Don't Sand the frame!!! I just sand the outside of the bolt until it goes in. I am not sure what type of sand paper I used what ever I find in my tool box


----------



## 1805078

*Declas - Marco Pollo...I think*

Could someone give me Marco Pollo details please. I would like to get in contact with him regarding some decals for bike

thanks


----------



## 1805078

*Seat post*



Wantax said:


> Mine!


Can you tell me what seat post you are running with please


----------



## inifiniteloop

j4son said:


> my greatkeen parcel came in earlier today  !
> <br>


Hi J4son

How much did it cost you?


----------



## f3rg

1805078 said:


> Can you tell me what seat post you are running with please


Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II or Carbon Ti. I have one on my single speed and really like it.

http://carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=47&


----------



## robrollin

Hi first post and well Im in need of a headset for my Chi? So far I have SRAM red for the grouppo, intergrated handlebar/stem and a set of Gravity Zero wheels 50 and a 85. So its coming together but I dont know what sort of headset to purchase. 

Thanks


----------



## boleiro

1805078 said:


> Could someone give me Marco Pollo details please. I would like to get in contact with him regarding some decals for bike


Email him here: [email protected]

send him as much as you got. I sent him a simple mock up I did in illustrator of the bike frame with decals and a sticker sheet. I also sent him the cad drawings from Hongfu for sizing. 

He's very easy to work with and responds very quickly.


----------



## henrypvasquez

How's your frame mate?



natbla said:


> What type of sanding paper or equipment did you use for this? I was going to try using a pencil and and sand paper on the inside of the hole. But wasn't sure sanding the frame was a good idea even if all I was doing was removing gel coat.


----------



## natbla

henrypvasquez said:


> How's your frame mate?


Its a chinarello purchased from ebay_goods on ebay. Its the version that has a tapered head tube and steering tube.


----------



## j4son

inifiniteloop said:


> Hi J4son
> 
> How much did it cost you?


i payed 770. 

It did take almost 2 months to get to me. ordered in early april, recieved end of may - i was emailing them consistently asking for updates after the 4 week quoted time expired. They got back to my emails about 1-2 days after sending them so i wasnt too worried. However, they did forget the seatpost clamp. 

Frame+Fork+Painting 450USD
Headset 25USD
Integrated Handlebar with Most Paint 150USD
Seatpost with Most Paint 35USD
Shipping 85USD

total: 745USD

There also was a paypal fee of about 25USD

hope this helps.


----------



## kngr8

Here is my 039 size 56 ready to be shipped................ i'll don't sleep tonight


----------



## 1805078

*039*



kngr8 said:


> Here is my 039 size 56 ready to be shipped................ i'll don't sleep tonight


I would like to see this built up. I do like the shape of the frame. Are you putting any decals on it??


----------



## PLAYONIT

kngr8 said:


> Here is my 039 size 56 ready to be shipped................ i'll don't sleep tonight


I am digging those square chain stays.... can't wait to see it built .. I might get one when the 50cm is ready..


----------



## kngr8

PLAYONIT said:


> I am digging those square chain stays.... can't wait to see it built .. I might get one when the 50cm is ready..


I wait 60 days building but my size is 56 anda the start from that one. For other size another mount.:thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

Can someone please repost that big pic of the FM039 again?
I did not see it the first 3 times.


----------



## Vee

kngr8 said:


> Here is my 039 size 56 ready to be shipped................ i'll don't sleep tonight https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9576/dsc0285ts.jpg


is your 039 BB30 or English?


----------



## AvantDale

Very cool build...minus all the graphics.


----------



## mrcreosote

Does anyone know if they are doing a 58CM FM039? or have a geometry for one?


----------



## robrollin

Im looking for a traditional headset headset

1-1/8" 41.8x 30.5x 45x 45

Where can I source one from? Does Cane Creek or FSA etc make a model which will fit?


----------



## foofighter

j4son said:


> my greatkeen parcel came in earlier today  !
> <br>
> <img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23163614.jpg>
> <br>
> <img src=https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/j4son/2011-05-23163632.jpg>
> <br>


This bar would look great on my Pinarello...cant justify $600 for the read deal


----------



## jtimmer1

Really interested in the FM-039. Anyone have one yet?


----------



## joris123

Can anybody tell me which models are recommended for a person of 6'3. On which geometry characteristics do i have to pay attention to see if the frame fits me?

thanks.


----------



## teknohippy

I've read through all 5 of the *Charbon* threads now and there's been some lovely looking bikes.

Thanks to all those that have taken pictures of their builds, they are all very inspiring.

Now I don't need a new bike my Van Nicholas is running fine, I don't even need a new frame cos I've got a spare Airborne Zeppelin that needs the dropout fixing.

BUT...!

I'm very very tempted to get myself a nice Charbon frame of some sort or another.

As a graphic designer the thoughts of speccing my own paint job and decals is very very tempting!

Hmm...


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

At last... FM-039-ISP 56cm arrived at Danish custom.... arghhh can't wait to get my hands on it 

best regards


----------



## thomasfabry

Could you tell us FM039 frameset weight when you'll get it?


----------



## thomasfabry

Could you tell us FM039 frameset weight when you'll get it?


----------



## natbla

I purchased the FSA CF-33 headset from these guys http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=27941&category=726

I was able to fix my rear brake issue with 1.5 hrs of sanding on the brake's nut. Once I have the headset next week I'll be in great shape to finish the build by the first weekend of June.


----------



## jtimmer1

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> At last... FM-039-ISP 56cm arrived at Danish custom.... arghhh can't wait to get my hands on it
> 
> best regards


Please post pics, but more importantly, let us know how it rides!!!


----------



## Zootv

There is just something wierd about the downtube on the FM-039. I like every thing else but that. Need to see more pics before I pass any judgement though


----------



## ansetou

beaglesdadi said:


> We put the components on while the bike was in a rear wheel trainer. it was only clamped on the seat post once or twice during the build. The bike was perfect on the pre-ride inspection...that crack developed somewhere between mile 0-10. At this point I'm more upset not hearing back from the manufacturer than the crack itself.
> 
> Thanks for the reply...Matt


beaglesdadi, any update? 

everyone, can ppl raise hand if their frame from these chinese factory cracked/damaged within the first year? I'm trying to get a sense of how their quality is. thx.


----------



## ms6073

Wantax said:


> Mine!


Mind telling us which wheelset that is? Hubs look like C4 FH-45 or 55 front and RH-170 on the rear but appear to have carbon finish?


----------



## boleiro

So I finally made the jump and have ordered me some china carbon, the FM015 (55cm in 3K). 

So this is my first carbon frame. I've ridden steel exclusively since my introduction to cycling, so torquing requirements have never been an issue for me. But now, reading up on all the over torqued carbon hell threads, well, I'm a little concerned. I'm going to get a torque wrench this weekend (this is a whole research project in and of itself). However, I'd like to get some feedback from those of you with chinese carbon, and certainly you FM015 owners, as to what torques are working for you. 

I want to compile a list of the torque requirements for applicable parts. Let me know what is working for you all.

Seat Clamp:
Bottom Bracket:
Stem/Steerer:
Front Der Clamp:


----------



## texascyclist

You would really have a hard time messing things up with the Ritchey torque key. It is preset for 5nm. I have never seen any carbon that has torque requirements less than that. If for instance your seat post slips at 5nm, you could always readjust, use the torque key again and add a 1/4 turn with a hex key. Repeat. Add more the next time if it does it again.

What I have used for years is a harbor freight 1/4" clicker torque wrench. It is a pain because I have to always convert to nm, but it works. I do not trust Chinise QC, so I always give some margin between the max toque spec and what I actually torque to. If I had it to do all over again, I would buy the Ritchey torque key.

I do large items at the bottom bracket by feel.


----------



## boleiro

Funny, I was looking at both of your recommendations today, the harbor freight and the ritchey. I see your point about the harbor freight not reading in NM. From the parts manuals I've gotten so far, I need a 8nm for the stem/steerer and 25-30nm for the BB. So unless the seat clamp or front derailleur clamp need a 5nm torque, the ritchey is kind of useless for me. 

what are you torquing the seat and front der clamps at?


----------



## camber66

*My TT FM018 build*

Hello, it's my TT bycicle around China FM018 frame.
Fork - AlphaQ TS20 with 43 mm rake - I was afraid to use a noname carbon fork from FM018, AlphaQ fit good for this frame. The color doesn't disturb me, a bicycle for races only
Wheel front - Hylix tubular wheel, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, Novatec hub from Taiwan
Wheel rear ZIPP 900 tubular disk
Continental competition tubular
Derailer - Shimano Ultegra 6700
Chain KMC X10SL
Crankset - Fsa Vision 177,5 - 54/42 with Speedplay Zero Ti pedal
Vision Handlebar with integrated stem and brake levers
Dura Ace SL78 gear shifters
Brakes Tektro R725 come with frame,seatpost, headset.
Specialized TT saddle
Weight about 8,5 kg as a photo.

I have Giant TCR Advanced ISP L size also. (Campagnolo Centaur-Record 10S mix, Shamal tub., Specialized Toupe saddle... 6,8 kg weight)
I have high growth 6'2 ", and it was difficult to me to buy TT frameset the size necessary to me in Russia. Therefore I have decided to use China frameset. Mina has quickly answered all my questions, payment and delivery about two weeks has made. It is my the fourth carbon bicycle after Merida, Felt, Giant.... оооо the frame as though is made of pig-iron, very hard. Seatpost it is possible to use for blinding nails). I;m in cycling many years, and building bycicle haven't made problems. But I advise to nobody to buy it. To buy brand frameset on ebay much easier, especially living in the USA. 

The basic problems at building.
1) the tube insert between cups wasn't inserted because of a crosspiece in BB, used a file
2) All is covered by a varnish, seatpost badly keeps in frame. It "аэро" the cross-section doesn't correspond to an oval bore in a frame. And spacings - the clamp on two bolts M4 hardly draws cracks, it is not enough effort. Seatpost constantly fell, while I haven't processed a file and didn't use epoxy)))
3) Seatpost it was copy from Cervelo, but the width seatframe body is twice wider than the original. There is no difference in use of a front or rear bore for saddle fastening. Saddle rails simply not can move back and rest in seatpost. I could receive only 45 mm seatback from BB (I'm veteran rider and UCI rules don't threaten me).
4) Weight of a frame 1450 gr. Special charm is added by internal casing of cables, very hard friction. I compared with real brand Quota - at the same equipment - to slow down and switch drives very easily. In expectation of breakage Shimano shifters and Vision levers. I used lubricant, but it hasn't helped.
5) By manufacture it is used bad quality CF and pitch, outwardly all is beautiful, but has heavy weight and properties ALU frame - any advantages CF frame. Handling is rescues expensive AlphaQ fork.
6) Aero stem touches casing of cables on the top tube.

Nevertheless I have received that, for what I could pay. I participate in races - but these are all hobbies for me. All build cost with all shipping, wheels ~ 2500$. That me arranges.
I could buy for 3000$ Merida Time Warp 4 TT bike with a guarantee in my LBS. With cheap Shimano RS30 wheels and weight on 1 kg it is more. But I'm the high height guy and the size for me never isn't stock available, therefore my choice was ChinaVision).

Results of races this year approximately correspond last year's)) Then I used the road Giant with Cobra T2 + attached bar without tubular, disk and TT helmet. I all also nearby in total reports with the basic contenders. It is much more convenient to me to have 2 bicycles and to fulfill lover body position for TT. Back pains have decreased also - this main thing for me!

Sorry for poor English)
Best regards.


----------



## Sylvania

jtimmer1 said:


> Please post pics, but more importantly, let us know how it rides!!!





> Could you tell us FM039 frameset weight when you'll get it?


Yep, will do  ..

Best regards


----------



## kellettino

Joris123,

I am 6'2" and have a 58cm FM015 from Dengfu. Fits me nicely but I am not an expert on sizing or what to look out for.


----------



## damitamit

Hi all, been reading this thread for a while and I'm about to order the following from Dengfu:

FM028 ISP 54cm in Matt 3k finish
Headset
Spare rear hanger
Shipping
Paypal

total: $598.93

I've been emailing Merry at [email protected], but paypal address on the invoice is [email protected]. Is this normal? How does GreatKeen relate to Dengfu?

Also, is there anything else you think I should get that I've missed?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## Bigno

damitamit said:


> Hi all, been reading this thread for a while and I'm about to order the following from Dengfu:
> 
> FM028 ISP 54cm in Matt 3k finish
> Headset
> Spare rear hanger
> Shipping
> Paypal
> 
> total: $598.93
> 
> I've been emailing Merry at [email protected], but paypal address on the invoice is [email protected]. Is this normal? How does GreatKeen relate to Dengfu?
> 
> Also, is there anything else you think I should get that I've missed?
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


they are the same


----------



## khsracer

Thought I would share pictures of my RFM 106 from Great Keen, don't know why they don't carry this model any longer. I thought this bike would be lighter but it is a porky 16.5 lbs with pedals, same weight as my trusty 2006 Fuji Team SL aluminum bike. In comparing the two the RFM seems to hold speeds of 25 plus MPH better than the Fugi but the Fuji seems to climb better. Maybe this observation is just me I will probably race the RFM this weekend if the weather stays dry, otherwise the Fuji gets raced again. I race cat 3 if that makes any difference in my observations.

I have changed to a zero set back seat post since these pictures were taken.


----------



## cokex

khsracer said:


> Thought I would share pictures of my RFM 106 from Great Keen, don't know why they don't carry this model any longer. I thought this bike would be lighter but it is a porky 16.5 lbs with pedals, same weight as my trusty 2006 Fuji Team SL aluminum bike. In comparing the two the RFM seems to hold speeds of 25 plus MPH better than the Fugi but the Fuji seems to climb better. Maybe this observation is just me I will probably race the RFM this weekend if the weather stays dry, otherwise the Fuji gets raced again. I race cat 3 if that makes any difference in my observations.
> 
> I have changed to a zero set back seat post since these pictures were taken.


Nice to see another one.. :thumbsup:

-b


----------



## LostCreekSooner

damitamit said:


> Hi all, been reading this thread for a while and I'm about to order the following from Dengfu:
> 
> FM028 ISP 54cm in Matt 3k finish
> Headset
> Spare rear hanger
> Shipping
> Paypal
> 
> total: $598.93
> 
> I've been emailing Merry at [email protected], but paypal address on the invoice is [email protected]. Is this normal? How does GreatKeen relate to Dengfu?
> 
> Also, is there anything else you think I should get that I've missed?
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


I ordered my FM028 from Mina at [email protected]... and also sent money to [email protected]. Everything arrived in the US within 2 weeks. I also ordered seatpost, stem, bars, and seatpost clamp. Bike is awesome and I am very happy. Only issue was that the stem was not completely round on the internal side and I didn't want to ruin the handlebars... so I used a different stem. Good luck!


----------



## dcurzon

love the look of these frames (painted or unpainted), but, could anyone advise how 'full on' the geometry is? I'm looking to upgrade my daily (weather permitting) commute. 11 miles through London. Most roads are reasonable but some rough patches. My current commuter is around 12kg's so i'll be looking to trim that down considerably. Dont really want too much of a nose down race position. Also, what size would you recommend for a 5'11 slim rider?


----------



## bmorunning

DrFragnasty said:


> My second Chinese Bike. Bought via DaoYong Huang from e_baygoods aka Flyxi.
> 
> $390 AUS ($375US) inc. Chinerello fork and seat post.
> 
> Also bought Neco headset from him as well which fitted snug after I filed a couple of high spots off the lower bearing mount face.
> 
> BB threads on the chainwheel side were stubborn so got the local bike tech to do it ($55).
> 
> This frame suits me better. The previous one 54.5CM needed a 110mm stem and my toes would hit the front wheel at deflecitons.
> 
> Ultegra carried over from the old frame.
> 
> Took it for a spin today; verdict: Rock solid and no noises. No creaks or ticks or rattles. The bike was pretty quiet too.
> 
> (soz for the crap photo)
> 
> Chris.


I have the same frame and forks in 52cm, I love it the bike is very solid. Only problem I had is that the back rear brake cable stay was mounted backwards on the frame. I didn't want to risk cracking it off the frame so I just drilled out both front and rear and used a solid hosing all the way. Is this bike designed off of a name brand or is it one of flyxi designs?


----------



## jtimmer1

So, when is Pinarello going to crack down on this crap?


----------



## Vee

jtimmer1 said:


> So, when is Pinarello going to crack down on this crap?


Do you mean when are they going to design a new frame to set themselves apart?


----------



## bonz50

jtimmer1 said:


> So, when is Pinarello going to crack down on this crap?


i think you assume that this is hurting their sales... imho, the people that can actually afford an authentic Pin will buy one regardless... the folks buying the copies don't have the cash to buy them anyway or won't spend it even if they have it... I'd imagine they will crack down on it when they perceive that it is costing them sales... I don't suspect that it is myself...


----------



## providince

jtimmer1 said:


> So, when is Pinarello going to crack down on this crap?


I am not sure it is in their best interests to highlight the fact that their expensive frames are really Chinese cheapies. They are beautiful works of art to be sure but worth it? I think that is up to every consumer but some extra knowledge can devalue their line. 

I agree with everyone who says that these replicas do have the ability to dilute their brand. Having said that, they have options. Stop using outsourced production or make consistant line changes to stay ahead of this. 

Obviously this has not effected their profitibility enough to make either of those changes. It's probably a bigger deal to those who buy the real and want to use it as some sort of status symbol to make themselves feel better.

My $.02


----------



## providince

dcurzon said:


> love the look of these frames (painted or unpainted), but, could anyone advise how 'full on' the geometry is? I'm looking to upgrade my daily (weather permitting) commute. 11 miles through London. Most roads are reasonable but some rough patches. My current commuter is around 12kg's so i'll be looking to trim that down considerably. Dont really want too much of a nose down race position. Also, what size would you recommend for a 5'11 slim rider?


Here is what I would tell you on that. Go to competitive cyclist and do the fit calculator. Then look at the geometry blueprint and see what fits the best for you. Sizing is SO important and no two riders are the same. I have seen 3 5'11" guys fit on anything from 52-56. So many variables in how you get to that heighth. Spend the few moments up front to know what you need will make the years of riding later better.


----------



## dcurzon

providince said:


> Here is what I would tell you on that. Go to competitive cyclist and do the fit calculator. Then look at the geometry blueprint and see what fits the best for you. Sizing is SO important and no two riders are the same. I have seen 3 5'11" guys fit on anything from 52-56. So many variables in how you get to that heighth. Spend the few moments up front to know what you need will make the years of riding later better.


thanks, useful tool! i took the measurements that the fit-calculator threw back and compared to my current bike, lots wrong with my current bike! Presumably its never going to be perfect though, and things can/will need to be changed to make differences..
eg. longer stem if the top tube is slightly short, seat post height adjust to make up for long/short seat tube measurement.

here's what it tells me:
The Competitive Fit The Eddy Fit The French Fit 
Seat tube range c-c 53.8 - 54.3 55.0 - 55.5 56.7 - 57.2 
Seat tube range c-t 55.4 - 55.9 56.6 - 57.1 58.3 - 58.8 
Top tube length 54.2 - 54.6 54.2 - 54.6 55.4 - 55.8 
Stem Length 11.2 - 11.8 10.1 - 10.7 10.3 - 10.9 
BB-Saddle Position 75.8 - 77.8 75.0 - 77.0 73.3 - 75.3 
Saddle-Handlebar 52.3 - 52.9 53.1 - 53.7 54.8 - 55.4 
Saddle Setback 4.3 - 4.7 5.5 - 5.9 5.0 - 5.4 


now, need to look up the geometry measurements of all these frames!!


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

jtimmer1 said:


> So, when is Pinarello going to crack down on this crap?


Who's to say they aren't getting a piece of the action?


----------



## andigo93

Bought from Jenny @ Hong Fu. Been riding it for about 10 months.


----------



## Vee

andigo93 said:


> Bought from Jenny @ Hong Fu. Been riding it for about 10 months.


Nice. Is that a 50cm? Looks tiny.


----------



## andigo93

Vee said:


> Nice. Is that a 50cm? Looks tiny.


Yes it is a 50cm. Could have gotten one size bigger. Currently I'm using 110mm stem.


----------



## hdn0380

andigo93 said:


> bought from jenny @ hong fu. Been riding it for about 10 months.


nice!


----------



## slabber

yorke543 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> My frame has arrived and thanks to your help the headset is fitted. the only problem im now having is that the rear brake is very stiff and dosnt release the wheel. ive found the problem is the internal housing on the fm015. i think its rubbing somewhere either inside on on the connections going into it. the brake works perfectly if i skip the housing so i know that is the problem. has anyone else experienced this? or have any idea how to overcome this problem?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alex


Mine was similar - just a bit of extra drag. I ran just bare cable in/out a bunch, eg. routed it and then pulled it back and forth a bunch to try and wear down any rough patches in the internal routing. I think I also lubed up the cable some to help it slide better. It's not perfect but better than when I started...

Also, check from here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2876507&postcount=120


----------



## PLAYONIT

*New Decals*

My new decal set what a difference. In looks


----------



## mrmule

Hi all

first post from the UK.

This is a great thread and thanks for everyones efforts in posting their experience.

I am looking for some more info on the MTB frames the various Chinese suppliers offer, but there appears to be little info on here. Am I looking in the wrong place? Dependant on price I'd like a full sus, and a hard tail for the wife.

Can anyone offer anything on potential pitfalls of the full sus, compared to the hard tail, and anything else to look out for when selecting a size?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## mrmule

mrmule said:


> Hi all
> 
> first post from the UK.
> 
> This is a great thread and thanks for everyones efforts in posting their experience.
> 
> I am looking for some more info on the MTB frames the various Chinese suppliers offer, but there appears to be little info on here. Am I looking in the wrong place? Dependant on price I'd like a full sus, and a hard tail for the wife.
> 
> Can anyone offer anything on potential pitfalls of the full sus, compared to the hard tail, and anything else to look out for when selecting a size?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Also whether the Alfine hub will fit?


----------



## kuki_junior

Him can I ask if the front D is clamp on or braze ona nd what's the size for FM015. Im setting it up with a sram force set. Got a BB30 from Jenny and it was EXCELLENT condition. No probs with anything. Just got lucky as she/he got 1 BB30 left from a mass order..


----------



## hcarreathers

mrmule said:


> Hi all
> 
> first post from the UK.
> 
> This is a great thread and thanks for everyones efforts in posting their experience.
> 
> I am looking for some more info on the MTB frames the various Chinese suppliers offer, but there appears to be little info on here. Am I looking in the wrong place? Dependant on price I'd like a full sus, and a hard tail for the wife.
> 
> Can anyone offer anything on potential pitfalls of the full sus, compared to the hard tail, and anything else to look out for when selecting a size?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


There is a rather long thread about the mountain frames on mtbr.com


----------



## providince

Has anyone tried installing campagnolo chorus dual brakes? Mine don't seem to fit correctly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## texascyclist

You that there are different lengths of brake nuts for different thickness of frame and fork. This is where an LBS has a leg up on the internet. You can do it by ordering different sizes or guessing the correct length. In general, the rule of thumb is to have as much thread length as you have diameter.


----------



## texascyclist

are the down tube cable stops threaded on the FM028? If so, what size?


----------



## kuki_junior

Hi, Im urgently getting a groupset to set up my FM015.Can I ask if the front D is clamp on or braze ona nd what's the size for FM015. Im setting it up with a sram force set. Got a BB30 from Jenny and it was EXCELLENT condition. No probs with anything. Just got lucky as she/he got 1 BB30 left from a mass order.. I didnt get the bracket from Jenny though..

And What do u guys think 3k grossy frame with matt 3k carbon wheels.


----------



## octapotamus

kuki_junior said:


> Hi, Im urgently getting a groupset to set up my FM015.Can I ask if the front D is clamp on or braze ona nd what's the size for FM015.


FM015 is clamp-on, 34.9mm.


----------



## christoph1980

After 5 month, it's Done 

Here are the final pics:




























Greetz Chris


----------



## GreenLightGo

natbla said:


> I made the request. But the headset is out of stock and can't be shipped before May 30th w/ shipping time 2-3 weeks past that. So I'm going to be purchasing the headset and seat clamp myself, and we are negotiating what other 2 items they send me instead with the replacement derailluer. Not ideal, but manageable.
> 
> So my question is for anyone who has this frame with the 1 1/4"~ 1 1/8" headset, what is the equivalent headset I can purchase from FSA or Ahead or any other reasonable priced company? I looked back through the post and can't find the info for the tapered head tube version of this bike. Any help would be appreciated.


That is the same size headset as the current Giants, try a LBS that carries Giant bikes, they should have a few in stock, to include the carbon bearing cap, from Cane Creek.


----------



## bevo21

PLAYONIT said:


> My new decal set what a difference. In looks


Great bike, but I think it would even look better with handlebar tape in black or white.


----------



## xypzo

Any pictures of a built up FM039 yet?


----------



## ByeBye

can anyone tell me the name of the ebay shop for the decal kits?? i think hes in brazil! 

thanks


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

FM039 look alike ? https://www.bikyle.com/images/BikesRoad2009/Guerciotti_Rebellin_frame_09.jpg

Danish custom's is a pain in the a*s... my FM039 frame was out of China 20-5 and received by customs in denmark 22-5, they confirmed the value 26-5, and still no sign of the package :cryin:

best regards


----------



## Coyotexb12

christoph1980 said:


> After 5 month, it's Done
> 
> Here are the final pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz Chris


That's a nice looking bike:thumbsup:... are you planning on adding any graphics? How do you like the wheels?


----------



## Vee

kuki_junior said:


> Hi, Im urgently getting a groupset to set up my FM015.Can I ask if the front D is clamp on or braze ona nd what's the size for FM015. Im setting it up with a sram force set. Got a BB30 from Jenny and it was EXCELLENT condition. No probs with anything. Just got lucky as she/he got 1 BB30 left from a mass order.. I didnt get the bracket from Jenny though..
> 
> And What do u guys think 3k grossy frame with matt 3k carbon wheels.


wtf.. what size? I spoke with her about 2 weeks ago about a bb30 fm015 and she swore they had none in stock.


----------



## elviento

Actually I do think it's hurting their sales. As you can see, there are people here who put Di2 and Zipps on them as well as noobies with a tight budget. For the first category, many could well have bought the real thing. 

In addition, don't overlook the possibility that certain consumers could end up buying neither. In Asia, LV is knocked off so much that many people simply stay away from LV altogether to avoid the risk of being seen as having a fake. They go for Ferregamo and the like. 

Here, if you get a LOOK 695, you are probably safe but with a $5500 dogma, you'd feel pretty pissed with folks around you on fake ones. 

The bottom line, "dilution". 



bonz50 said:


> i think you assume that this is hurting their sales... imho, the people that can actually afford an authentic Pin will buy one regardless... the folks buying the copies don't have the cash to buy them anyway or won't spend it even if they have it... I'd imagine they will crack down on it when they perceive that it is costing them sales... I don't suspect that it is myself...


----------



## 1805078

*sizing*



hdn0380 said:


> nice!


I was looking at a 50cm as well. What height are you?????? this might change my sizing request

cheers


----------



## pyattbl

texascyclist said:


> are the down tube cable stops threaded on the FM028? If so, what size?


Yep they are threaded. I don't know the size but jagwire barrel adjusters fit perfectly. No issues.


----------



## hendriksend

I'm looking for a stiff unpainted china tt frame: anyone a good suggestion?


----------



## bobonker

pyattbl said:


> Yep they are threaded. I don't know the size but jagwire barrel adjusters fit perfectly. No issues.


They are M5 x 0.8mm.

It's a good idea to have this size tap on hand. Usually the barrel adjuster threads and/or the bottle cage threads need to be chased with the tap to get them nice and clean.

Bob


----------



## damnitjim

Anyone have issues with the fm028 ISP seatmast topper slipping? After taking it apart it seems like a poor design. Short of replacing the topper, which I will most likely do, anyone have any ideas to keep it from slipping?


----------



## doggatas

Not too sure what you mean by slipping, do you mean rotating?

Or by slipping do you mean the ISP has been cut a little short and your topper is not sitting flush with the top of the ISP or you have changed your saddle and now require the topper to be adjusted above the cut ISP? (same problem just different ways of reaching that problem)


----------



## Vee

doggatas said:


> Not too sure what you mean by slipping, do you mean rotating?
> 
> Or by slipping do you mean the ISP has been cut a little short and your topper is not sitting flush with the top of the ISP or you have changed your saddle and now require the topper to be adjusted above the cut ISP? (same problem just different ways of reaching that problem)


How about some Carbon Assembly Paste? Have you tried that?


----------



## damnitjim

By slipping I mean that I can't seen to be able to lock down the horizontal position of the saddle. It seems to hold for a bit, but if I hit a bump in the road for example the clamp is loosened and shifts the saddle either up or down.


----------



## damnitjim

I'll see if I can find some carbon assembly paste locally. I should have thought of that, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Vee

damnitjim said:


> I'll see if I can find some carbon assembly paste locally. I should have thought of that, thanks for the suggestion.


Just to be sure, you mean the mast slips on the post, right? Or are you saying the adjustments on the seat mast don't hold, allowing your saddle to tilt up or down as you put pressure on your saddle?


----------



## doggatas

damnitjim said:


> By slipping I mean that I can't seen to be able to lock down the horizontal position of the saddle. It seems to hold for a bit, but if I hit a bump in the road for example the clamp is loosened and shifts the saddle either up or down.


ah ha

I know the problem. happened to me on my FM015. Had to remove the saddle and reposition the rails, hasn't budged since. The topper is a really crappy design. Spending another $100 on a proper ISP topper is a really good idea!


----------



## damnitjim

I'll try the carbon paste for a cheap fix. Anyone find a direct replacement seatmast topper that fits? I read a post back of utilizing a Ritchey topper with some shims. When I took the included seatmast topper apart, I couldn't believe it didn't have any grooves for the clamp to bite into. I thought this was solved years ago!


----------



## Vee

doggatas said:


> ah ha
> 
> I know the problem. happened to me on my FM015. Had to remove the saddle and reposition the rails, hasn't budged since. The topper is a really crappy design. Spending another $100 on a proper ISP topper is a really good idea!


What do you mean by re-position the rails? Do you mean you slid the saddle back or forward more, effectively changing your fore-aft position?


----------



## doggatas

Vee said:


> What do you mean by re-position the rails? Do you mean you slid the saddle back or forward more, effectively changing your fore-aft position?


Sorry i should have been a little clearer.

I basically dissembled the topper, removing the round, cone shaped things that tighten onto the rails of the saddle. 

Upon reassembling the topper I had the rails in place and tightened the topper to the point where a forceful tap with the palm of the hand was required adjust fore-aft.

Now the next part is not very scientific.

Get your seat in the right position and bang the top of the saddle with your hand, bedding in the rails, now while apply continual downward pressure on the saddle tighten the bolts until secure. Mine hasn't budged since doing this.

It really is a horrible topper, there isn't a good point about it. Its heavy, hard to make minute adjustments. If i had my time again i would definitely get the non ISP for sure.


----------



## christoph1980

Coyotexb12 said:


> That's a nice looking bike:thumbsup:... are you planning on adding any graphics? How do you like the wheels?


Thanks a lot. The wheels are nice because they are not so expensive and they are really bombproof, but on the are site the wheelset is not very ligt (1850 gramms). comprising i would say the wheelsset ist :thumbsup:

iam not sure at the moment, but i think i will add some decals on the frame, something like CS Cycling or so


----------



## Vee

doggatas said:


> Sorry i should have been a little clearer.
> 
> I basically dissembled the topper, removing the round, cone shaped things that tighten onto the rails of the saddle.
> 
> Upon reassembling the topper I had the rails in place and tightened the topper to the point where a forceful tap with the palm of the hand was required adjust fore-aft.
> 
> Now the next part is not very scientific.
> 
> Get your seat in the right position and bang the top of the saddle with your hand, bedding in the rails, now while apply continual downward pressure on the saddle tighten the bolts until secure. Mine hasn't budged since doing this.
> 
> It really is a horrible topper, there isn't a good point about it. Its heavy, hard to make minute adjustments. If i had my time again i would definitely get the non ISP for sure.


Great.... I already ordered my FM015 in ISP. :mad2: If I had known this sooner I would have gone non-ISP. This is the first complaints I have heard against the adjustability of the seat mast. I have read that it was heavy, and that was something I was planning to deal with, but having the adjustment slip around will have me very unhappy.


----------



## damnitjim

Yeah I went against my better judgment and went with the ISP setup also on my FM028. Aside from looking cool, there's not much benefit. Ironically if I was buying a big $$$ carbon frame from another manufacturer, I definitely would have gone with a non-ISP setup. Ooh well, live and learn.


----------



## alexb618

i have been (ab)using a fm015 ISP for about 6 months and my only complaint about the ISP is that it makes it tricky to mount a rear light

the clamping setup has been fine


----------



## PLAYONIT

I like my ISP 015..... I have had no problems with it... I think it's stiffer then my non ISP bike especially while standing on the pedals going uphill...


----------



## teknohippy

PLAYONIT said:


> I like my ISP 015..... I have had no problems with it... I think it's stiffer then my non ISP bike especially while standing on the pedals going uphill...


Is your other bike a non-ISP FM015?


----------



## DrFragnasty

Hi BMORunning,
Glad to hear someone else has this frame. I love the fat down tubes and bottom bracket. They must use an enormous amunt of fabric on it. Sorry to hear the cable mount was dodgy. Running the cable outer was a good solution.

FYI I had to bend the edges of mine to fit the cable ends.

Not sure if the frame is a knock-off of anything.
My forks are Chinarellos though.

After 1 month of winter commuting it's flawless. Out of the saddle uphill grinding doesn't flex the frame at all. Just solid propulsion. 

If I had to change anything I'd go for disc brake front. I hate the wet weather rim scoring of conventional brakes.

I'm planning on building up a light MTB/commuter from the same ebay seller. Just have to sell the old frame first.

Chris.


----------



## PLAYONIT

teknohippy said:


> Is your other bike a non-ISP FM015?


No my other bike is a Lynskey R320..


----------



## virandociclista

Hi.

I bought a frameset and some bike parts at flyxii.com. All the bike parts OEM 3k carbon wave.

I would like to know: what is the correct torque to tighten the screws at the stem, handlebar, seatpost and in the Front Derailleur?

Can someone tell to me? I'm trying to ask to the chinese at flyxii.com but he just tell to me the price of the bike parts.

Thanks


----------



## providince

jtimmer1 said:


> So, when is Pinarello going to crack down on this crap?


Here is an interesting article with research on the effects of Chinese knock offs on the original brand. Not what I was expecting. Also outlines some suggestions for Pinarello.

http://www.slate.com/id/2294927/?GT1=38001


----------



## c.roots

Hi,

My FM28 frame arrived today from dengfu, I forgot to add the rear derailluer hanger to my order, will this be specific to the frame/dengfu or will my lbs be able to sort using another one?

j.


----------



## kngr8

c.roots said:


> Hi,
> 
> My FM28 frame arrived today from dengfu, I forgot to add the rear derailluer hanger to my order, will this be specific to the frame/dengfu or will my lbs be able to sort using another one?
> 
> j.


Normally when you buy a frame (I've a 028) they put the rear hager on the frames. They mistake? call Mina.
I always buy a second rear hager.


----------



## kngr8

Yesterday Jenny of Hong Fu shipped my 039. I hope at the end of next week (about 10-12 of july) will arrive to me.


----------



## boleiro

Another thumbs up for Jenny at Hong Fu. After several conversations by email, I placed my order for a 55cm FM015 in 3k. I was told it would take a week for them to get the frame in 3k and it was actually just 4 days till it shipped. It just cleared customs yersterday (a govt agency was working on a holiday?) and I'm hoping to get it by the weekend. 

For any out there like me that are researching these pages for reassurance, Hong Fu has been awesome to work with. Despite the time difference, never waited more than an hour for a response. And the frameset shipped out ahead of their quoted time.


----------



## boleiro

by the way, what torque in Nm are you guys using on the seat clamp on these frames? I got the requirements for pretty much everything but the seat clamp?


----------



## mrcreosote

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> FM039 look alike ? https://www.bikyle.com/images/BikesRoad2009/Guerciotti_Rebellin_frame_09.jpg
> 
> Danish custom's is a pain in the a*s... my FM039 frame was out of China 20-5 and received by customs in denmark 22-5, they confirmed the value 26-5, and still no sign of the package :cryin:
> 
> best regards


Actually, looks more like

https://www.yishunbike.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=184_185&products_id=179
or
https://www.toptech-bike.com/ProductShow.asp?ClassID=2&ID=318

also known as the 'Range Rover Evoque Concept Road Bike'


----------



## jeffxxxwhiteford

So yeah, 1 year on from getting my ltk006/fm015, she is starting to fall apart.

Never crashed, never raced. Ridden alot, and commuted on almost everyday for the last 5 months, but nothing crazy.

Noticed a crack on the tt/st junction of the ISP a few months ago. Then on the weekend I noticed cracks appearing around both of the internal routing guides for the rear brake. Then yesterday I was giving her a clean at work, and noticed a massive crack on the fork. Luckily I now work for a bike company and we had a compatible fork kicking around so I got the sketchy one off there quick fast.

So yeah, 11 months and she is starting to fall apart. Going to go back to the seller re warranty. They said 2 years at time of purchase, but who knows. I guess I will see if it is worth it.

Anyone else gone through the warranty process with these sellers?


----------



## FTR

jeffxxxwhiteford said:


> So yeah, 1 year on from getting my ltk006/fm015, she is starting to fall apart.
> 
> Never crashed, never raced. Ridden alot, and commuted on almost everyday for the last 5 months, but nothing crazy.
> 
> Noticed a crack on the tt/st junction of the ISP a few months ago. Then on the weekend I noticed cracks appearing around both of the internal routing guides for the rear brake. Then yesterday I was giving her a clean at work, and noticed a massive crack on the fork. Luckily I now work for a bike company and we had a compatible fork kicking around so I got the sketchy one off there quick fast.
> 
> So yeah, 11 months and she is starting to fall apart. Going to go back to the seller re warranty. They said 2 years at time of purchase, but who knows. I guess I will see if it is worth it.
> 
> Anyone else gone through the warranty process with these sellers?


So pretty much similar to what some of my mates have experienced with the likes of Scott and Merida then.


----------



## satanas

^ And many other brands if your request goes through when they're in a bad mood or it's the wrong day of the month, moon phase, etc. There have definitely been some "reputable" brands I wouldn't touch when I worked in bike shops. Part of this is how well the shop gets on with the rep - sometimes reps can make things either much easier or impossible, and with some of them you know they're going to make it impossible if there's any way they can do so.

The moral here is that if your LBS is a dealer for a brand but recommends against it, this may be why.


----------



## boleiro

booyah, got my FM015 today. Shipped Wednesday last week, got it today. Crazy considering it came from China? 

well, my one concern, the fork crown race. My experience has been with steel bikes, so I know the process is the same with a steel steer tube and a carbon one, but man this crown race seems crazy tight for a carbon steerer. Is it just me? 

Altogether the frame is in great shape, looks beautiful. Hard for me to accept carbon as strong enough since its my first CF frame. I'm sure I'll be keeping my descents low key for the first few rides until I get use to this crazy light frame. 

pics to come when i finish the build.


----------



## Jzr

Can anyone advise me which size to get for FM015.
Im 1.68m and still thinking if I order size 51 or size 49.

Thanks


----------



## satanas

The short answer to this is both yes and no. I'm sure people will be only too glad to suggest *something* but whether this might prove to be the right something for you is another question.

Really, *you* are in the best position to answer this question! We do not know:

1. How long your arms/legs/femurs/torso are
2. How flexible you are or are not
3. What you are going to use the bike for
4. What old injuries you might have
5. Your personal preferences regarding bike setup
6. Or indeed anything apart from your height

You should perhaps look at some of the online fit calculators, such as this one: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO, measure all the appropriate body parts, assess your flexibility/goals/idiosyncracies and then go from there. There are frame drawings available for all the Chinese frames, either in these threads, elsewhere online, or via application to the sellers. If these mean nothing to you then it would probably be safer to enlist the aid of somebody locally who can assist you.

Google is your friend!


----------



## Jzr

Ok Thanks, 
Because my current bike seat tube is 48 and effective top tube is 53.
So its like if I based on seat tube I will take the 49, if I based on top tube I will take 51.


----------



## satanas

The effective top tube lengths are only directly comparable if the seat tube angles are the same on both frames, otherwise you will need to work out what the difference really is; trigonometry is actually useful...

As long as you can get the bars and seat into the right locations fore/aft and up/down without needing to use any weird parts or maxing out adjustments it might well be that you could fit either frame size. Again, you should be able to figure this out better than us, especially since you have your old bike to measure/look at and we don't! If the top tube looks like being too short (causes fit problems rather than just shorter) on the smaller frame, then I'd be inclined to suggest getting the larger size, provided you can then get the bars low enough and have enough standover clearance, etc. Unfortunately, few frames are ideal for those people with longer torsos.


----------



## boleiro

Go with what Satanas said. Do the competitive cyclist fit. That will give you a good idea which size you should go with. 

Base your decision on the effective top tube length according to your results from the fit calculator. Its easier to adjust the saddle height than it is the reach.


----------



## satanas

^ Agreed, provided the bars can be adjusted to the correct height and everything else isn't too far out of whack.


----------



## pyattbl

c.roots said:


> Hi,
> 
> My FM28 frame arrived today from dengfu, I forgot to add the rear derailluer hanger to my order, will this be specific to the frame/dengfu or will my lbs be able to sort using another one?
> 
> j.


You'll get one rear hanger installed on the Dengfu FM028 frame. As many folks state, it may be a good idea to order a spare. But that omission won't stop your LBS from building up your new frame. Enjoy


----------



## satanas

Most likely you would be able to get a spare from these guys: http://wheelsmfg.com/content/section/4/27/


----------



## boleiro

so what downtube barrell adjusters are you guys using for the FM015? Didn't come with the frame and i've never had to buy these separate. Tried the ones from my old steel frame conversion, but they didn't seem to fit. Help?


----------



## Satanpez

MY LBS ordered me the Shimano ones meant for the conversions. Supposedly they come with the shifters also but they didn't have any laying around.

Were $13 I think? Swing by your LBS they may have some laying around.


----------



## natbla

A quick update on my ebay_goods Chinarello purchase and build:

I dropped off the partially completed bike for the shop on Tuesday to finish the build for me. With my limited tool supply and lack of faith in my own ability to get this perfect on install I was able to install the brakes, derailuers, seat and seat post, handlebars, stem, and shifters. 

I left the press fit of the headset, cable install, Bottom bracket and crankest, and handlebar tape to the shop to do.I should have it back in 5-10 days depending on if the LBS owner is right or the mechanic is right on the repair back log.

Here is the truly final Final parts list after I parted out my old bike and swapped in a couple items from that and a couple last second deal/modifications in the list:

Frame: Chinerello Frame set ($330)
Fork: full carbon fork include w/ frame
headset: FSA CF33 ($49)
Compression plug: Black ops compression plug ($9.99)
Shifters: Dura ace 7801 10 speed ($120)
shifter/brake cables: Jagwire Cable set ($13.95)
seat post: FSA SL220 alloy ($17)
seat clamp: metal non name from parts box until new carbon one arrives ($0)
FD clamp: Token carbon cover ($15)
chain: Ultegra 10 speed from current bike ($0)
seat: Specialized Alias from current bike (0)
tires: Michelin ProRace on swapped in wheels ($0) 
pedals:Speedplay light action from current bike ($0)
cassette: SRAM 1070 11-28 (from current bike)
bar tape: F.U.B.A.R. red carbon (4.99)
Brake set: Ultegra 6600 from current bike ($0)
Front DR: Dura ace 7800 braze on (6.50)
Rear DR: Ultegra 6600 from current bike ($0)
Handle bars: Deda Newton Compact - ($15)
Crankset; Truvativ Rouleur Carbon compact w/ BB ($55.12)
Rear wheel: H+Sons SL42 24h black iodized color built on a Reynolds rear hub ($187)
Front wheel: Reynold Alta Areorace from spare wheelset ($0)
Tires: Either Michelin Prorace 2s or Conti GP 4000 ($0) from current supply of tires

total cost so far: $870.03 ( $120.0 over budget)

Projected build weight (based on weight weenie charts): 7608 grams or 16.77 lbs

I'm hoping its done in time to take it with me next Wednesday when I head to Knoxville, TN for a job interview. 

Slightly off topic, but for those of you who are located in Knoxville, who is a trustworthy Realtor to contact so that I can look at relocation options?


----------



## tenderous

i'm dying to see someones posts of a fm039!!


----------



## cxl98904

boleiro said:


> so what downtube barrell adjusters are you guys using for the FM015? Didn't come with the frame and i've never had to buy these separate. Tried the ones from my old steel frame conversion, but they didn't seem to fit. Help?


Universal cycle.com is where i purchased mine or pricepoint.com


----------



## ac19951994

tenderous said:


> i'm dying to see someones posts of a fm039!!


same as you!!


----------



## joris123

*shipping costs*

hello,
i contacted a bicycle manufacturer for two of their products they quoted me 390USD FOB.
Because I don't know anything about shipping costs, is 390 USD a reasonable price for shipping from China to Holland?

They say they are using TNT delivery.


----------



## zender

joris123 said:


> They say they are using TNT delivery.




Sorry, I almost spit my coke at the screen when I read that... I pictured Wile E. Coyote with a big pile of TNT and the bike on top of it... BOOOM.. off to Amsterdam.

But seriously, the shipping to the USA is usually under $100USD for a frame and fork so if shipping alone is $380 to Holland, that sounds too high. If you mean the frame is $380 including shipping, that's a good deal.


----------



## bobonker

This has probably been posted already, but does anyone have any long term reports of their experiences with the 50mm carbon wheels?

Specifically, I'm looking at the 50mm carbon clinchers from Hong Fu. 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## PLAYONIT

bobonker said:


> This has probably been posted already, but does anyone have any long term reports of their experiences with the 50mm carbon wheels?
> 
> Specifically, I'm looking at the 50mm carbon clinchers from Hong Fu.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



I got some 50mm Tubular rims from Hong-Fu and built my own wheels using pillar spokes and Novatec hubs.... second season on them so far so good....


----------



## LugHugger

joris123 said:


> hello,
> i contacted a bicycle manufacturer for two of their products they quoted me 390USD FOB.
> Because I don't know anything about shipping costs, is 390 USD a reasonable price for shipping from China to Holland?
> 
> They say they are using TNT delivery.


technically, FOB (Free On Board) means that cost for shipping is your responsibility and the nomination of the carrier is yours. IF the shipper means to quote you FOB, you are under no obligation to use TNT as the carrier. 

a reasonable cost for global courier delivery ex China is approx US$ 80 per frame


----------



## joris123

LugHugger said:


> IF the shipper means to quote you FOB, you are under no obligation to use TNT as the carrier.
> 
> a reasonable cost for global courier delivery ex China is approx US$ 80 per frame


The supplier offered me an alternative method so what you said is correct i am not obliged to use TNT as shipper.

I was told EMS is delivering to Holland as well, in contrast to what the supplier told me earlier.

Thanks.


----------



## mjth2004

About to pull the trigger on the FM039 but got cold feet! As this will be my first self build, I sort of like the knowledge in this forum of those who have gone before me & have built FM015 and FM028 frames!

Should I play it safe & opt for the FM028 or roll the dice with the FM039?

I've read the FM039 is a close copy of the Spesh Venge - how accurate is this?

P.S I broke my collar bone racing two weeks ago & the five versions of this thread has kept me entertain over the past couple of days (slow internet connection), so cheers to all who posted!


----------



## DJT21

I dont suppose someone could confirm exactly which headset I need for an FM028 frame?

Ive seen numerous different ones mentioned, and Ive managed to find this a KCNC PT1860 No.42 (sorry I cant link to it as I have less than 10 posts!)

Would that work? And even better, anyone know of a cheaper one?

Thanks


----------



## mjth2004

Hey DJT21,

Can I ask who you ordered the frame from? Reason I ask is I've tried contact Dengfu over the past week with no luck.

On another note, what's the frame like in person - you happy with your order?


----------



## Vee

Dengfu is on Skype every night at 7PM CST like clockwork. If you need to speak with them I would suggest Skype. They were always very quick to answer me via Skype.


----------



## DJT21

mjth2004 said:


> Hey DJT21,
> 
> Can I ask who you ordered the frame from? Reason I ask is I've tried contact Dengfu over the past week with no luck.
> 
> On another note, what's the frame like in person - you happy with your order?


I ordered from deng fu about 3 weeks ago, the frame arrived in two weeks although they sent me the wrong one. I asked for a non ISP but the one I received was an ISP model. 

I've emailed Tony about the issue and he hasnt got back to me about returning it, and to be honest I dont think I can be bothered with the hassle. Im going to build it up, and it'll save me the cost of a new seatpost and clamp!

The quality seems good for the money, Ive seen a few issues on other peoples frames such as wonky cable guides, mis-aligned brake bolt holes and such like, but this one seems spot on. Worth it for £314 shipped to the UK


----------



## ericdmattson

I am looking to see what people are paying for a Hong Fu FM039 non-isp? Purchasing a crap load of stuff from Jenny and just curious what everyone else paid. Thanks!


----------



## mjth2004

Thanks for the super swift replies!

Will try contact through skype - probably one of the only few left without an account!

@DJT21 - kicker about the wrong frame! Can you cut the ISP yourself or too risky! Two weeks is pretty good, did you go for the standard finish?


----------



## DJT21

mjth2004 said:


> Thanks for the super swift replies!
> 
> Will try contact through skype - probably one of the only few left without an account!
> 
> @DJT21 - kicker about the wrong frame! Can you cut the ISP yourself or too risky! Two weeks is pretty good, did you go for the standard finish?


Im just going to use it with the ISP, I may have to get a longer ISP head to get the seat to the right height though, guess I'll only be able to tell once its built.

I could cut it right off, put a slot in it and run a normal seatpost if the worst comes to the worst. 

I went for the 3k finish as I reckon it looks nicer than the 12k and its lighter and cheaper than the matt finish


----------



## kngr8

ericdmattson said:


> I am looking to see what people are paying for a Hong Fu FM039 non-isp? Purchasing a crap load of stuff from Jenny and just curious what everyone else paid. Thanks!


What you want know? frame cost and shipping cost?:thumbsup:
My fm039 non isp size 56 is arrived in custom and, i hope, next week to recive it. I'll do some photos and i'll show on forum.


----------



## mjth2004

Best of luck with the build - seeing a neat little trick early in the forum about fitting the topper securely!

As for the fm039 frame - sweet frame (looks a little like the new spesh venge) but the only thing holding me back on ordering is i've seen no builds or ride comments & don't want to be that guniea pig! As for pricing here is what I was given:

FM039+seatpost SP039+fork+seatpost clamp:$435
headset: $15
shipping cost: $90
if you want to painted same as the photo, then the paint cost is : $85
the lead time is 45-60 days after confirm your payment if you want to do the paint job.


----------



## satanas

^ I don't recall anyone saying any of the Chinese carbon frames rode like crap, so I doubt you need to worry too much. The main thing IMHO is whether whichever frame you end up ordering will fit *you* acceptably - not how it looks!!! - and this is something for you to decide, nobody else.

So far, almost everyone has been happy with their purchases. Of course, this could mean nobody here is discerning, or that they're all lying or in denial...


----------



## Bridgestone

christoph1980 said:


> After 5 month, it's Done
> 
> Here are the final pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz Chris


White is right!


----------



## earlfoss

I'm getting pretty interested in buying one of the EPS frames from Cyclingyong but it seems after quite a bit of looking around online, there are zero reviews and photos from anyone. I wonder if he's actually sold any yet. From the quality reviews of their other frames, I would assume that this one would be right up there as well? 

Is there anyone here who has purchased one?


----------



## mjth2004

Just to correct my earlier post regarding the price of the FM039 frame, I got an email from HongFu with a revised price:

FM039+seatpost SP039+fork+seatpost clamp,58cm with BSA: $535

With headst, delivery & paint job the price is up near $750 with a 45 day lead in before it's ready to ship! With the 45 days has but me in a dilemma as I need a bike & at this price it is a similar price to the Canyon Ultimate AL (incl. race license discount) or for a same bit extra a CAAD9 or 10!

What would you do - any advice?


----------



## slabber

jeffxxxwhiteford said:


> So yeah, 1 year on from getting my ltk006/fm015, she is starting to fall apart.
> 
> Never crashed, never raced. Ridden alot, and commuted on almost everyday for the last 5 months, but nothing crazy.
> 
> Noticed a crack on the tt/st junction of the ISP a few months ago. Then on the weekend I noticed cracks appearing around both of the internal routing guides for the rear brake. Then yesterday I was giving her a clean at work, and noticed a massive crack on the fork. Luckily I now work for a bike company and we had a compatible fork kicking around so I got the sketchy one off there quick fast.
> 
> So yeah, 11 months and she is starting to fall apart. Going to go back to the seller re warranty. They said 2 years at time of purchase, but who knows. I guess I will see if it is worth it.
> 
> Anyone else gone through the warranty process with these sellers?


Doh. 

For those of us with FM015's, could you post pics of the cracks on the frame and fork? 

And let us know how the warranty process plays out please.


----------



## worklee

this is antonio come fm HK
a hk young rider bought the chinanollo dogma 60.1
he said feeling is good

keep monitoring..


----------



## Guymk

mjth2004 said:


> Just to correct my earlier post regarding the price of the FM039 frame, I got an email from HongFu with a revised price:
> 
> FM039+seatpost SP039+fork+seatpost clamp,58cm with BSA: $535
> 
> With headst, delivery & paint job the price is up near $750 with a 45 day lead in before it's ready to ship! With the 45 days has but me in a dilemma as I need a bike & at this price it is a similar price to the Canyon Ultimate AL (incl. race license discount) or for a same bit extra a CAAD9 or 10!
> 
> What would you do - any advice?


Get the canyon or either CAAD over the fm039. You will have a much better return when you sell the frame and The aluminum frames are probably stiffer.


----------



## providince

earlfoss said:


> I'm getting pretty interested in buying one of the EPS frames from Cyclingyong but it seems after quite a bit of looking around online, there are zero reviews and photos from anyone. I wonder if he's actually sold any yet. From the quality reviews of their other frames, I would assume that this one would be right up there as well?
> 
> Is there anyone here who has purchased one?


I have seen some good reviews from people on his facebook page.


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

At last, after 14days in custom... 

View attachment 232569

View attachment 232570


Well frame is a bit heavy: 1271gram, seat post 169gram, fork 418gram (uncut)

Best regards


----------



## octapotamus

:thumbsup:Nice!


----------



## snippy

jeffxxxwhiteford said:


> So yeah, 1 year...Noticed a crack...noticed a massive crack on the fork.


Post up photos please


----------



## ac19951994

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> At last, after 14days in custom...
> 
> View attachment 232569
> 
> View attachment 232570
> 
> 
> Well frame is a bit heavy: 1271gram, seat post 169gram, fork 418gram (uncut)
> 
> Best regards


Is it an aero-designed down tube?Can u plz upload some of the down tube features?thanks!


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



> Is it an aero-designed down tube?Can u plz upload some of the down tube features?thanks!


YEP.

View attachment 232586


View attachment 232587


----------



## Vee

I must say, for an aero frame, those seat stays sure don't look very aero.... I still love that frame, though. Please build it up immediately and post pictures  Did you get a BB30 frame?


----------



## Vee

By the way, the wood floor in your house looks absolutely awesome. I am a bit envious of that floor.


----------



## kngr8

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> At last, after 14days in custom...
> 
> View attachment 232569
> 
> View attachment 232570
> 
> 
> Well frame is a bit heavy: 1271gram, seat post 169gram, fork 418gram (uncut)
> 
> Best regards


Today a friend take my 039 nn isp and tomorrow probably he'll send me. Please send more photos if u can.


----------



## inifiniteloop

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a Chinarello and wanted to make sure I'm getting the right size. From the data below I guess I need a size 52, do you guys agree?

I've read that the Chinarello´s have some weird sizing measurements, so I hope you can help me choose the right size.

Here are my data from competitivecyclist.com:
Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 83
Trunk: 56
Forearm: 35
Arm: 62
Thigh: 61
Lower Leg: 55
Sternal Notch: 143
Total Body Height: 174


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 53.8 - 54.3
Seat tube range c-t: 55.4 - 55.9
Top tube length: 52.0 - 52.4
Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
BB-Saddle Position: 73.1 - 75.1
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.1 - 50.7
Saddle Setback: 5.1 - 5.5


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 55.0 - 55.5
Seat tube range c-t: 56.6 - 57.1
Top tube length: 52.0 - 52.4
Stem Length: 9.4 - 10.0
BB-Saddle Position: 72.3 - 74.3
Saddle-Handlebar: 50.9 - 51.5
Saddle Setback: 6.3 - 6.7


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 56.7 - 57.2
Seat tube range c-t: 58.3 - 58.8
Top tube length: 53.2 - 53.6
Stem Length: 9.6 - 10.2
BB-Saddle Position: 70.6 - 72.6
Saddle-Handlebar: 52.6 - 53.2
Saddle Setback: 5.8 - 6.2

And here is the sizing chart for the Chinarello:


----------



## Sylvania

Hi




> I must say, for an aero frame, those seat stays sure don't look very aero.... I still love that frame, though. Please build it up immediately and post pictures Did you get a BB30 frame?


Yes seat strays are a bit wide, picture can fool you, seat tube is just an inch wide. I selected a standard bsa, could not wait ) I am reusing ole wheels, an campy chorus groupset is Ready to be mounted ) . Will begin building in a few days.. 

Best regards


----------



## mreams99

Seeing these builds of Chinese carbon and ti bikes is giving me ideas.


----------



## Bigno

inifiniteloop said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on a Chinarello and wanted to make sure I'm getting the right size. From the data below I guess I need a size 52, do you guys agree?
> 
> I've read that the Chinarello´s have some weird sizing measurements, so I hope you can help me choose the right size.
> 
> Here are my data from competitivecyclist.com:
> Measurements
> -------------------------------------------
> Inseam: 83
> Trunk: 56
> Forearm: 35
> Arm: 62
> Thigh: 61
> Lower Leg: 55
> Sternal Notch: 143
> Total Body Height: 174
> 
> 
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 53.8 - 54.3
> Seat tube range c-t: 55.4 - 55.9
> Top tube length: 52.0 - 52.4
> Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
> BB-Saddle Position: 73.1 - 75.1
> Saddle-Handlebar: 50.1 - 50.7
> Saddle Setback: 5.1 - 5.5
> 
> 
> The Eddy Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 55.0 - 55.5
> Seat tube range c-t: 56.6 - 57.1
> Top tube length: 52.0 - 52.4
> Stem Length: 9.4 - 10.0
> BB-Saddle Position: 72.3 - 74.3
> Saddle-Handlebar: 50.9 - 51.5
> Saddle Setback: 6.3 - 6.7
> 
> 
> The French Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 56.7 - 57.2
> Seat tube range c-t: 58.3 - 58.8
> Top tube length: 53.2 - 53.6
> Stem Length: 9.6 - 10.2
> BB-Saddle Position: 70.6 - 72.6
> Saddle-Handlebar: 52.6 - 53.2
> Saddle Setback: 5.8 - 6.2
> 
> And here is the sizing chart for the Chinarello:


I have a longer inseam but same height as you. Using a 50cm frame and 100mm stem.


----------



## mmatrix

*any chance of detailed pics*



Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> At last, after 14days in custom...
> 
> View attachment 232569
> 
> View attachment 232570
> 
> 
> Well frame is a bit heavy: 1271gram, seat post 169gram, fork 418gram (uncut)
> 
> Best regards


hi Sylv.

thanks so much for posting the pics but as u are the first customer to purchase this frame would you mind posting some more detailed pic of the frame so us web purchasers can make a more informed decision about if this frame will be our next purchase.

thanks again for the 4 pics you have posted .


----------



## CCSracer13

Hi guys. Another long time lurker that has gone blind by reading every post in all 5 threads. I have taken the plunge and ordered an RFM101 from Ms Hu at GreatKeenBike. I am hoping that I can continue to lean on all of the great advice that I have seen from everybody. Now, I am very mechanically inclined (I build and race motorcycles), but I have never built a bicycle before. So, I have a few questions...

Here is what I ordered:
RFM101 frame and fork
Headset
Seatpost & clamp
Deralluer Hanger
Cages
Ergo Bar

Here is what I will use off my current bike:
Wheels
Seat

Here is what I still plan to order:
SRAM Force group
Jagwire set
Bar Tape
Barrel Adjusters
Spacers for the handlebar

Can anyone tell me if that covers everything that I would need to order? Does anybody know what size barrel adjusters to get? does anybody know of there are any special tools that I will need, and recommended torque settings? How about some good websites with bike assembly instructions in case I get stuck? Any other recommendations?

I know that is a lot of questions, so thanks in advance.

BTW, I ordered the bike with Ducati Corse logos, for those that know what that is. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCSracer13

CCSracer13 said:


> Here is what I still plan to order:
> SRAM Force group
> Jagwire set
> Bar Tape
> Barrel Adjusters
> Spacers for the handlebar


One more thing, do I need to order a compression plug for the headset? I have read posts stating they come with it, and that they don't. Anybody know? Thanks.


----------



## RC28

CCSracer13 said:


> Hi guys. Another long time lurker that has gone blind by reading every post in all 5 threads. I have taken the plunge and ordered an RFM101 from Ms Hu at GreatKeenBike. I am hoping that I can continue to lean on all of the great advice that I have seen from everybody. Now, I am very mechanically inclined (I build and race motorcycles), but I have never built a bicycle before. So, I have a few questions...
> 
> Here is what I ordered:
> RFM101 frame and fork
> Headset
> Seatpost & clamp
> Deralluer Hanger
> Cages
> Ergo Bar
> 
> Here is what I will use off my current bike:
> Wheels
> Seat
> 
> Here is what I still plan to order:
> SRAM Force group
> Jagwire set
> Bar Tape
> Barrel Adjusters
> Spacers for the handlebar
> 
> Can anyone tell me if that covers everything that I would need to order? Does anybody know what size barrel adjusters to get? does anybody know of there are any special tools that I will need, and recommended torque settings? How about some good websites with bike assembly instructions in case I get stuck? Any other recommendations?
> 
> I know that is a lot of questions, so thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW, I ordered the bike with Ducati Corse logos, for those that know what that is. :thumbsup:


Get yourself a torque wrench. Something like the BBB Torquefix or, at the very least, the Ritchey and Giant Torqkeys. Get some carbon paste.Get cable cutters. Get a BB cup tool (for one off jobs like these you can go with the Spin Doctor one from Performance).Get a pedal wrench (if your pedals don't have an hex key slot in the spindle)

Oh, and here's a good website for reference: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help
I believe they have a page with recommended torque settings for major components.


----------



## Zootv

I guess the slight bend in the bottom tube isn't as bad as I thought on the FM039. Slightly heavy frame though. Its the top tube flat on the top?


----------



## boleiro

CCSracer13 said:


> One more thing, do I need to order a compression plug for the headset? I have read posts stating they come with it, and that they don't. Anybody know? Thanks.


your headset will come with a compression plug, at least mine did. I'm thinking about getting another one though, the supplied plug I received is pretty heavy.


----------



## maxxevv

Hmmm... the FM039 sure looks a lot like this:


----------



## maxxevv

inifiniteloop said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on a Chinarello and wanted to make sure I'm getting the right size. From the data below I guess I need a size 52, do you guys agree?
> 
> I've read that the Chinarello´s have some weird sizing measurements, so I hope you can help me choose the right size.
> 
> Here are my data from competitivecyclist.com:
> Measurements
> -------------------------------------------
> Inseam: 83
> Trunk: 56
> Forearm: 35
> Arm: 62
> Thigh: 61
> Lower Leg: 55
> Sternal Notch: 143
> Total Body Height: 174
> 
> 
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 53.8 - 54.3
> Seat tube range c-t: 55.4 - 55.9
> Top tube length: 52.0 - 52.4
> Stem Length: 10.5 - 11.1
> BB-Saddle Position: 73.1 - 75.1
> Saddle-Handlebar: 50.1 - 50.7
> Saddle Setback: 5.1 - 5.5
> 
> 
> The Eddy Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 55.0 - 55.5
> Seat tube range c-t: 56.6 - 57.1
> Top tube length: 52.0 - 52.4
> Stem Length: 9.4 - 10.0
> BB-Saddle Position: 72.3 - 74.3
> Saddle-Handlebar: 50.9 - 51.5
> Saddle Setback: 6.3 - 6.7
> 
> 
> The French Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 56.7 - 57.2
> Seat tube range c-t: 58.3 - 58.8
> Top tube length: 53.2 - 53.6
> Stem Length: 9.6 - 10.2
> BB-Saddle Position: 70.6 - 72.6
> Saddle-Handlebar: 52.6 - 53.2
> Saddle Setback: 5.8 - 6.2
> 
> And here is the sizing chart for the Chinarello:


Interesting, you and I have only very minor differences in measures but the size recommendations are so different! 

I have an inseam of 84 and sternal of 145, height 176. But I ride closer to a size 54/56 based on their charts. Maybe because I have longer arms ?

My ideal tt length is 54cm +/- ~0.5cm after years of trials and affirmation.


----------



## inifiniteloop

maxxevv said:


> Interesting, you and I have only very minor differences in measures but the size recommendations are so different!
> 
> I have an inseam of 84 and sternal of 145, height 176. But I ride closer to a size 54/56 based on their charts. Maybe because I have longer arms ?
> 
> My ideal tt length is 54cm +/- ~0.5cm after years of trials and affirmation.



So what you´re saying is that size 52 will be the correct fit for me? A size 53 would be ideal, but that is not available.


----------



## tuanmynsr

BTW, I ordered the bike with Ducati Corse logos, for those that know what that is. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Cool, would love to see it build up. Always been a Ducati fan. My old Ducati had alot of Corse Stuff on it. 
Are you painting the frame in Ducati Red or just putting the Ducati Corse Logo on the frame only? Please post pic when you get it in. I built my RFM101 up and been riding and racing it for about 4 months now. So far so good.


----------



## ms6073

maxxevv said:


> Hmmm... the FM039 sure looks a lot like this:


Yep, looks like a dead ringer except for the straight top and down tubes on the Scapin versus arcing top and down tubes of the FM039


----------



## Crawf

After many, many months of gathering parts, my fm028 is ready.
Now to find time to ride it!...


----------



## CCSracer13

RC28 said:


> Get yourself a torque wrench. Something like the BBB Torquefix or, at the very least, the Ritchey and Giant Torqkeys. Get some carbon paste.Get cable cutters. Get a BB cup tool (for one off jobs like these you can go with the Spin Doctor one from Performance).Get a pedal wrench (if your pedals don't have an hex key slot in the spindle)


Good info. Thank you!



tuanmynsr said:


> Cool, would love to see it build up. Always been a Ducati fan. My old Ducati had alot of Corse Stuff on it.
> Are you painting the frame in Ducati Red or just putting the Ducati Corse Logo on the frame only? Please post pic when you get it in. I built my RFM101 up and been riding and racing it for about 4 months now. So far so good.


Will do. I ordered the red & black Pin paintjob and told them where I wanted the logos. I couldn't get Ms. Hu to provide a sample picture, so we will see what I actually get.


----------



## hiver2601

*TP-R808s*

Hi all,

Does anyone know if the TP-R808s exists under a FM name from various vendors? I have only been able to find it from Topride. (sorry not yet allowed to post links)

Topride dont seem very responsive, so would like to find alternative vendors...


thanks, M


----------



## joris123

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if the TP-R808s exists under a FM name from various vendors? I have only been able to find it from Topride. (sorry not yet allowed to post links)
> 
> Topride dont seem very responsive, so would like to find alternative vendors...
> 
> 
> thanks, M


looks like a pedal force rs3.


----------



## tron

I was looking around a bit on ebay for a Giant TCR frameset. I came across this
http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-GIANT-TCR-...20727418942?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c1bea383e

At first glance i was excited but in no way is this a TCR. (right?) It still looks good though, seller has a good rating.


----------



## tuffguy1500

There are a lot of nice TT frames to be had, I found several really nice offereings from Deng-fu, Miracle Trade and of course, the bike I purchased from gotobike (TT223/Planet X Exocet). Ive logged several miles and one triathlon so far and it just gets sweeter everytime I sit on it. Do a search for TT223 you'll see some pics and a few other guys who got one. I was too nervous to trust alibaba for anything after the big scandal, so I followed many before me and learned from the 1000s of posts in these threads.


----------



## furuyaj

*which TT frameset*

Hello ! I got my first OEM bike a year ago and after thousand of Kms including a tough week Mallorca I still very happy with it. I built it with SRAM Force and a Easton EC90 SLX Carbon for a total weight of 6.7Kg. 

I'm now thinking about getting a TT and discovered this forum !

I read several posts and basically looks like most agree the Dengfu FM018 (same as carbonzone TT01) is a good option except the braking that is not great.
hmm... as this is my first post I still can not post links or pictures... bur sure you will recognize the frame easily 

I was also researching on the gotobike WS01 but could not find any feedback. Any recommendation? 

There is also this TT701 from alibaba that looks similar to the specialized transition.. although I dont trust that much alibaba sellers...
carbon-products.en.alibaba.com/ product/287817963-200169941/carbon_time_trial_frame.html

Any recommendation? 

thanks !!!

btw.. I'll post the pic of my current chi-kuota kredo.. as soon as I get the the 10 posts


----------



## skoyrtis

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if the TP-R808s exists under a FM name from various vendors? I have only been able to find it from Topride. (sorry not yet allowed to post links)
> 
> Topride dont seem very responsive, so would like to find alternative vendors...
> 
> 
> thanks, M


Check ebay seller carbonzone... He/She sells the frame under RB004..(can't post links yet..)

Dimitris


----------



## Hbock

furuyaj said:


> Hello ! I got my first OEM bike a year ago and after thousand of Kms including a tough week Mallorca I still very happy with it. I built it with SRAM Force and a Easton EC90 SLX Carbon for a total weight of 6.7Kg.
> 
> I'm now thinking about getting a TT and discovered this forum !
> 
> I read several posts and basically looks like most agree the Dengfu FM018 (same as carbonzone TT01) is a good option except the braking that is not great.
> hmm... as this is my first post I still can not post links or pictures... bur sure you will recognize the frame easily
> 
> I was also researching on the gotobike WS01 but could not find any feedback. Any recommendation?
> 
> There is also this TT701 from alibaba that looks similar to the specialized transition.. although I dont trust that much alibaba sellers...
> carbon-products.en.alibaba.com/ product/287817963-200169941/carbon_time_trial_frame.html
> 
> Any recommendation?
> 
> thanks !!!
> 
> btw.. I'll post the pic of my current chi-kuota kredo.. as soon as I get the the 10 posts


I order the FM018 from Dengfu in February. Good communication from Mina at Dengfu and the shipping took about a week. The rear brake is soft and takes some time to get used to it. No other issues with the build and I used shimano 105. If you go with the FM018 consider a few extras. I ordered the OEM brakeset for $65 and the TT bars for $208. The bars are awesome, the brakes are fair at best.

Good luck.


----------



## ms6073

tron said:


> I was looking around a bit on ebay for a Giant TCR frameset. I came across this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-GIANT-TCR-...20727418942?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c1bea383e
> 
> At first glance i was excited but in no way is this a TCR. (right?) It still looks good though, seller has a good rating.


Its one thing for a remote asian manufacturer to duplicate Pinarello's from Italy and such but I suspect it is an entirely different matter should they try to copy from arguably the biggest bicycle manufacturer in the world who's headquarters is in many of those companies backyards. To your original question, did you try a google search? 2011 GIant TCR 0 Compact 
Here is a link to an E-commerce site offering the bike in the UK: TCR-0-Compact-Male-Road-Bike-2011


----------



## teknohippy

Crawf said:


> After many, many months of gathering parts, my fm028 is ready.


Spectacular looking build @Crawf, I like the look.

A bit of sharpie work and some decal removal and it'd look even nicer.


----------



## wevergo

tron said:


> I was looking around a bit on ebay for a Giant TCR frameset. I came across this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-GIANT-TCR-...20727418942?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c1bea383e
> 
> At first glance i was excited but in no way is this a TCR. (right?) It still looks good though, seller has a good rating.


I am not for sure it is a Giant TCR alu model 2011.
http://www.swinnertoncycles.co.uk/2011-Giant-Tcr-1-Triple.aspx
But it looks even beter than the original.


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

More FM039-isp pics:

View attachment 232756


View attachment 232757


View attachment 232758


View attachment 232759


View attachment 232760


best regards


----------



## mjth2004

Having spent the last week or so reading through this forum & seeing some smashing builds, along with Chinese frame builds across to weightweenies - I have a dilemma!

One part of me is telling me to go for a CAAD10 frameset to build but on calling LBS the frameset cannot be bought on it's own in Ireland! *Another part sees crawf's build today has me won over again but then sand101's post throws the cat amongst the pigeon!

As a green horn to bike building - which of the Chinese frames should I opt for & which supplier (hungfu or dengfu) - FM015 or FM028?? *Have ruled out the FM039 - cracking frame but as it's a new product I'm sure there will be teething problems!

I've changed my mind to many times at this stage so have set a deadline of Friday to pull the trigger on whichever frame!

Any help/advice is much appreciated.


----------



## abelbone

Hello


----------



## gpcyclist25

Vee said:


> No no, not as opposed to a star nut. A star nut is definitely not a good idea inside of these carbon steerers. I was considering using an expander plug like the specialized one instead of a compression plug like the style that comes with the Neco headset. Picture found here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand that Specialized expander plug correctly, it appears that you install that into the steerer tube and torque it to 60 in/lbs, then you can use a standard top cap and bolt to preload the headset. Having an aluminum plug reinforce the entire clamping area of the steerer tube would be ideal versus using a compression plug like the neco which just seems to preload the headset and not reinforce the steerer as good.


Vee, have you actually seen the Neco compression plug in person? I have one, and am going to start my build today or tomorrow - the plug does in fact expand upon torquing, and presumably supports the crush load of the steerer. My only concern with the plug, and its not a big one and I'd have to verify this, is that its not particularly deep, and doesn't appear to be as deep as the Specialized model, so it may not extend quite as far down the stem stack height as you might want ideally.


----------



## gpcyclist25

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> sand101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions requested. I got my frame in (after 2 months of waiting). It had a few issues, including an obstructed seat tube (cleaned it), a braze on FD mount that angled the FD the wrong way (a bit of filing took care of that), a 66mm BB shell rather than 68 (spacers takes car of that - threads were clean, though). Those are fairly minor and workable. The one I'm scratching my head over is a rear dropout issue. Picture 1 shows the dropouts as it likes to sit. With some adjustment I can get the wheel to sit like the second pic. With a bit of judicious paint removal and filing I can probably get it straight.
> 
> The manufacturer has said I can send it back, but if I can fix it I'd prefer to not incur the cost or delay. Anyone fiddled with anything like this? Worth it to try and fix or is this a return?=QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know. My frame is due to arrive in a day or two and I think this many "little" problems will be a deal breaker for me. Chasing some threads, sanding some clear coat I can deal with. Wrong size BB shell and a misaligned frame. No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly - this was the reason I went with Hongfu or Dengfu - I figured that they had the most throughput and had worked out all of the kinks by now. Then again, I'm only assuming that those two are the biggest.
Click to expand...


----------



## tron

Wrong thread for that I guess. I didn't read close enough to see that it was aluminum


----------



## Vee

Has anyone tried an expander plug in their FM015 or FM028 carbon steerer tube? I am specifically looking at going with this: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56854

Seems like it would be a great solution for reinforcing the steerer tube and removing the need for a spacer above the stem.


----------



## beston

... As opposed to a star nut? 

I hope that everyone is using an expander plug! These kinds of expander plugs are the ONLY thing you should use with a carbon tube. The specialized one does look like a good choice and the price is right.



Vee said:


> Has anyone tried an expander plug in their FM015 or FM028 carbon steerer tube? I am specifically looking at going with this: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56854
> 
> Seems like it would be a great solution for reinforcing the steerer tube and removing the need for a spacer above the stem.


----------



## dcurzon

why would you need a spacer above the stem?


----------



## Vee

beston said:


> ... As opposed to a star nut?
> 
> I hope that everyone is using an expander plug! These kinds of expander plugs are the ONLY thing you should use with a carbon tube. The specialized one does look like a good choice and the price is right.


No no, not as opposed to a star nut. A star nut is definitely not a good idea inside of these carbon steerers. I was considering using an expander plug like the specialized one instead of a compression plug like the style that comes with the Neco headset. Picture found here:









If I understand that Specialized expander plug correctly, it appears that you install that into the steerer tube and torque it to 60 in/lbs, then you can use a standard top cap and bolt to preload the headset. Having an aluminum plug reinforce the entire clamping area of the steerer tube would be ideal versus using a compression plug like the neco which just seems to preload the headset and not reinforce the steerer as good.


----------



## mmatrix

*thankyou*



Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> More FM039-isp pics:
> 
> View attachment 232756
> 
> 
> View attachment 232757
> 
> 
> View attachment 232758
> 
> 
> View attachment 232759
> 
> 
> View attachment 232760
> 
> 
> best regards


thanks. looks gr8


----------



## Vee

dcurzon said:


> why would you need a spacer above the stem?


Most manufacturers who produce forks with carbon steerers suggest putting at least 5mm (in Easton's case, at least 8mm) of spacer above the stem to allow the stem to clamp down on the full steerer tube and to assist in preventing crushing or deforming of the carbon steerer tube from clamping on the end of the tube. It has been discussed at length throughout the forum.


----------



## dcurzon

Vee said:


> Most manufacturers who produce forks with carbon steerers suggest putting at least 5mm (in Easton's case, at least 8mm) of spacer above the stem to allow the stem to clamp down on the full steerer tube and to assist in preventing crushing or deforming of the carbon steerer tube from clamping on the end of the tube. It has been discussed at length throughout the forum.


that makes sense. thanks


----------



## Vee

dcurzon said:


> that makes sense. thanks


Sure thing. Ritchey actually has a PDF that I found regarding carbon forks that only suggests the use of a spacer above the stem. However, in this PDF they also briefly touch on the different types of compression and expander plugs. The one illustrated in the PDF as installed in the steerer with the stem clamping on it appears to be the same style that the specialized one is, which is what I would prefer if I have a choice.

Here is the PDF I am referring to (Page 5 of 8): http://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/File/1003_CFFORKownersmanual041708.pdf


----------



## sand101

Opinions requested. I got my frame in (after 2 months of waiting). It had a few issues, including an obstructed seat tube (cleaned it), a braze on FD mount that angled the FD the wrong way (a bit of filing took care of that), a 66mm BB shell rather than 68 (spacers takes car of that - threads were clean, though). Those are fairly minor and workable. The one I'm scratching my head over is a rear dropout issue. Picture 1 shows the dropouts as it likes to sit. With some adjustment I can get the wheel to sit like the second pic. With a bit of judicious paint removal and filing I can probably get it straight.

The manufacturer has said I can send it back, but if I can fix it I'd prefer to not incur the cost or delay. Anyone fiddled with anything like this? Worth it to try and fix or is this a return?


----------



## Vee

What frame model and where did you buy?


----------



## sand101

Vee said:


> What frame model and where did you buy?


Flyxii FR008. Love the aesthetics of the frame. And it was 100g lighter than advertised (1045g). So not all is bad.


----------



## rwsads

*outdoorbikesales*

Has anyone purchased the FM018 form Fanny at outdoorbikesales.

I have seen others talk about carbonzone and someone else that I cant seam to find now.

I am getting ready to by one just want to make sure it is a good seller.

thanks 
Robert Smith


----------



## tron

ms6073 said:


> Its one thing for a remote asian manufacturer to duplicate Pinarello's from Italy and such but I suspect it is an entirely different matter should they try to copy from arguably the biggest bicycle manufacturer in the world who's headquarters is in many of those companies backyards. To your original question, did you try a google search? 2011 GIant TCR 0 Compact
> Here is a link to an E-commerce site offering the bike in the UK: TCR-0-Compact-Male-Road-Bike-2011


Yeah see above I already offered a mea culpa. I was not aware that Giant made a TCR in aluminum.


----------



## stevesbike

Vee said:


> I have not seen one in person. I know it expands. My fear is that it does no start expanding soon enough and will not support the entire clamping surface where the stem clamps onto the steering tube. Like you said, the specialized version goes much deeper. My plan is to start out with the neco compression cap and 15mm of spacers (combined between above and below) and, once I get everything adjusted, bring it down to no spacers on top or bottom and possibly swap to a specialized expander plug.


you do not need a lot of clamping force for the stem bolts - 4 Nm should be fine with some carbon paste assembly.


----------



## kngr8

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> More FM039-isp pics:
> 
> View attachment 232756
> 
> 
> View attachment 232757
> 
> 
> View attachment 232758
> 
> 
> View attachment 232759
> 
> 
> View attachment 232760
> 
> 
> best regards


THANKS, tomorrow i'll recived my 039 non isp and i'll made a photo service. :thumbsup:


----------



## hiver2601

Has anyone 'kept score' with regards to weights on these 5-6 most popular frame types? just wondering, before I start re-reading all 5 threads, what the lightest china road bike frame is? most of them seem to be around 1100-1200 grams? Does any of them stand out as a weight weenie compared to the others? or put another way, has anyone taken delivery or heard of a frame closer to 1000 grams or even below?


----------



## beston

I had a similar issues with my bike. the rear wheel sat very close to the Non-Drive-Side (NDS) chain stay. It was clear to me that there was a little 'play' (extra room) in the drive side drop out that was causing the wheel to sit like yours is.

My (current) solution was to add a 1-2mm thick layer of epoxy to the front edge of drive side drop out. This forces the wheel to sit further back in the drop out. The wheel is now much more centered. I've also heard of people using a J-B weld fill compound to build up the drop out too (it's probably a better solution than epoxy). 

I can try to take a picture of my handy work if you'd like. 



sand101 said:


> Opinions requested. I got my frame in (after 2 months of waiting). It had a few issues, including an obstructed seat tube (cleaned it), a braze on FD mount that angled the FD the wrong way (a bit of filing took care of that), a 66mm BB shell rather than 68 (spacers takes car of that - threads were clean, though). Those are fairly minor and workable. The one I'm scratching my head over is a rear dropout issue. Picture 1 shows the dropouts as it likes to sit. With some adjustment I can get the wheel to sit like the second pic. With a bit of judicious paint removal and filing I can probably get it straight.
> 
> The manufacturer has said I can send it back, but if I can fix it I'd prefer to not incur the cost or delay. Anyone fiddled with anything like this? Worth it to try and fix or is this a return?


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

sand101 said:


> Opinions requested. I got my frame in (after 2 months of waiting). It had a few issues, including an obstructed seat tube (cleaned it), a braze on FD mount that angled the FD the wrong way (a bit of filing took care of that), a 66mm BB shell rather than 68 (spacers takes car of that - threads were clean, though). Those are fairly minor and workable. The one I'm scratching my head over is a rear dropout issue. Picture 1 shows the dropouts as it likes to sit. With some adjustment I can get the wheel to sit like the second pic. With a bit of judicious paint removal and filing I can probably get it straight.
> 
> The manufacturer has said I can send it back, but if I can fix it I'd prefer to not incur the cost or delay. Anyone fiddled with anything like this? Worth it to try and fix or is this a return?=QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know. My frame is due to arrive in a day or two and I think this many "little" problems will be a deal breaker for me. Chasing some threads, sanding some clear coat I can deal with. Wrong size BB shell and a misaligned frame. No thanks.


----------



## furuyaj

thanks Hbock. If I order the FM018 I would go for a sram brakeset but good to know that the TT bars are great


----------



## Lucky77

furuyaj said:


> thanks Hbock. If I order the FM018 I would go for a sram brakeset but good to know that the TT bars are great


I think you'll find that SRAM (or Shimano for that matter) brakes won't work on the rear of a FM018/TT01. The rear brake sits under/behind the bottom bracket and needs a special brake for this. You can buy a Tektro brake from the seller (Carbonzone offered it to me for US$35) or use a TRP T925 (I think). Someone else on here used the TRP on their build and that's what I have ordered for mine.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

Vee said:


> Most manufacturers who produce forks with carbon steerers suggest putting at least 5mm (in Easton's case, at least 8mm) of spacer above the stem to allow the stem to clamp down on the full steerer tube and to assist in preventing crushing or deforming of the carbon steerer tube from clamping on the end of the tube. It has been discussed at length throughout the forum.


It is also a good idea for re-sale value of the frame/fork. Gives a potential buyer wiggle room for their particular fit needs. I've always cut mine with 10mm "extra space". Esthetically 10mm of spacer on top of the stem isn't great, but it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Vee

gpcyclist25 said:


> Vee, have you actually seen the Neco compression plug in person? I have one, and am going to start my build today or tomorrow - the plug does in fact expand upon torquing, and presumably supports the crush load of the steerer. My only concern with the plug, and its not a big one and I'd have to verify this, is that its not particularly deep, and doesn't appear to be as deep as the Specialized model, so it may not extend quite as far down the stem stack height as you might want ideally.


I have not seen one in person. I know it expands. My fear is that it does no start expanding soon enough and will not support the entire clamping surface where the stem clamps onto the steering tube. Like you said, the specialized version goes much deeper. My plan is to start out with the neco compression cap and 15mm of spacers (combined between above and below) and, once I get everything adjusted, bring it down to no spacers on top or bottom and possibly swap to a specialized expander plug.


----------



## lljohansen

*Frames under 1000g*



hiver2601 said:


> Has anyone 'kept score' with regards to weights on these 5-6 most popular frame types? just wondering, before I start re-reading all 5 threads, what the lightest china road bike frame is? most of them seem to be around 1100-1200 grams? Does any of them stand out as a weight weenie compared to the others? or put another way, has anyone taken delivery or heard of a frame closer to 1000 grams or even below?


I have bought the FM - R830 (http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/269212661/FM_R830SL_FK_R830_Road_Bike.html) which should weigh around 840g + fork.

It is the Planet - X nanolight copy/knock-off.


----------



## furuyaj

aha! very good to know ! thanks !


----------



## Hbock

Lucky77 said:


> I think you'll find that SRAM (or Shimano for that matter) brakes won't work on the rear of a FM018/TT01. The rear brake sits under/behind the bottom bracket and needs a special brake for this. You can buy a Tektro brake from the seller (Carbonzone offered it to me for US$35) or use a TRP T925 (I think). Someone else on here used the TRP on their build and that's what I have ordered for mine.


You are correct about the rear brake being under BB of the FM018. I used the Tektro from Dengfu which is a side pull brake. Not sure if SRAM makes a side pull road brake or not. 

Lesson learned from the FM018 build - install the rear brake before you install the crankset. It will give you the working space you need under the BB.


----------



## alexb618

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> It is also a good idea for re-sale value of the frame/fork. Gives a potential buyer wiggle room for their particular fit needs. I've always cut mine with 10mm "extra space". Esthetically 10mm of spacer on top of the stem isn't great, but it doesn't look too bad.


i cant think of a single person who would buy a used china no name frame when a brand new one is so cheap... i usually think about resale a bit but with my fm015 i am just chopping and abusing it and not worrying about it!


----------



## beston

lljohansen said:


> I have bought the FM - R830 (http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/269212661/FM_R830SL_FK_R830_Road_Bike.html) which should weigh around 840g + fork.
> 
> It is the Planet - X nanolight copy/knock-off.



It's not a knock off. It is what planet X uses. All of planet X bikes are simply chinese open mould bikes with their stickers put on. There are some pictures on the internet of Nanolight boxes sent to the planet X warehouse with the FM-R830 written on the outside.

The first production of the bikes were also substantially over advertised weight (I think it was around 200+ grams). I think that most of the weight issues have been corrected though and I hope yours comes in close to advertized weight.


----------



## satanas

The designer from Planet-X explained the process on a UK forum. Basically, they designed the frame with input from their team riders, and the Chinese manufacturers paid for the (expensive) moulds, on the basis that Planet-X would have exclusive rights to sales in the UK (and maybe Europe, I cannot remember now), while the Chinese would be free to sell the frames to the rest of the world.

Planet-X thus avoided capital costs on the moulds and the Chinese guys got solid input on the frame design, or at least that's the theory.


----------



## joris123

lljohansen said:


> I have bought the FM - R830 which should weigh around 840g + fork.
> 
> It is the Planet - X nanolight copy/knock-off.


When did you bought this frame and how much did you pay for it. I recently contacted 'Wenzhou Sunday Trade' they said the frame was not in stock any more.


----------



## Zootv

joris123 said:


> When did you bought this frame and how much did you pay for it. I recently contacted 'Wenzhou Sunday Trade' they said the frame was not in stock any more.


I researched this bike quite a bit in 8/2010, the FM-R830 is manufactured by Xpace (dont sell products direct to end users), however they told me De Rosa bought one of the molds of that model, there were a couple variations of it.

Try looking at swiftcarbon.com . They should have some 830's and their paint jobs are very well done, better than most even if it is a inspired by the BMC paint schemes.


----------



## LandShark'n

Zootv said:


> Try looking at swiftcarbon.com . They should have some 830's and their paint jobs are very well done, better than most even if it is a *inspired by the BMC paint schemes*.


You're not kidding "inspired". Even the logo looks like it should say BMC. Nice looking bike though...I'd ride it.


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

Finally got some hours to do some building  Hope to finish the FM-039isp this weekend.

View attachment 232921


View attachment 232922


Todo: Need to clean old wheelset (been away racing the last two days), seat tube need to be cut down, bar tape, chain, pedals... 

Only issue yet is the seatpost. This is made for 7mm round rails, but my new saddle has 7x9mm rails. Maybe i have to buy a spare seatmast and grind it to fit the rails 

Best regards


----------



## MOV

Very nice bike, can`t wait to see the complete built and a ride-review.

..also a nice amplifier aswell


----------



## mrwirey

*Double Post...sorry*

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## mrwirey

Sylvania said:


> "Only issue yet is the seatpost. This is made for 7mm round rails, but my new saddle has 7x9mm rails."


You may want to see if this will work as I have found the Bontrager head parts work perfectly, actually better, than the original parts supplied by the Chinese manufacturers. Bontrager Website: http://www.bontrager.com/model/06096
Part No. MSRP* Color Model Type 
272628 9.99 Black Single-Bolt Rotary Head Parts 
406923 11.99 Silver Single-Bolt Rotary Head Ears 7x9mm 
421564 11.99 Silver Single-Bolt Rotary Head Ears 7x10MM 


Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## joris123

Zootv said:


> I researched this bike quite a bit in 8/2010, the FM-R830 is manufactured by Xpace (dont sell products direct to end users), however they told me De Rosa bought one of the molds of that model, there were a couple variations of it.
> 
> Try looking at swiftcarbon.com . They should have some 830's and their paint jobs are very well done, better than most even if it is a inspired by the BMC paint schemes.


Thanks.

I know the frame is sold at "top-fire" (I cannot insert links yet). I contacted the contact person he quoted me the frame for $500. Is that a reasonable price?

Only the FOB $360 shipping costs to Holland seems to me on the high side, he said EMS delivers not to Holland.


----------



## ms6073

Sylvania said:


> Finally got some hours to do some building  Hope to finish the FM-039isp this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 232921


So I just have to ask this question. So I cant help but notive the fact that there is what appears to be a very expensive, tube-based/audiophile level power amplifier/stereo system in the background of the image - so is that the reason why you got a chinese carbon frameset?


----------



## mrwirey

ms6073 said:


> So I just have to ask this question. So I cant help but notive the fact that there is what appears to be a very expensive, tube-based/audiophile level power amplifier/stereo system in the background of the image


I thought that was a spice rack!: blush2:


----------



## willowthewhite

Well I've just spent the past 3 days reading through all the threads, and was all set to purchase the fm028, that was until the release of the fm039, it's just beautiful.

*Sylvania* could you give me the measurement from bb centre to top of the ISP seat clamp uncut please.

And *kngr8* would you be so kind as to post the same measuement but with the seat post set to it's highest point (within it's min limits) of your non ISP frame please.

I ask as I currently ride a 58cm Specialized Allez and would like to know if I could get away with the 56cm fm039

Would just like to add a big thank you to all those who have posted info in these threads you have been a great help.


----------



## providince

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Finally got some hours to do some building  Hope to finish the FM-039isp this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 232921
> 
> 
> View attachment 232922
> 
> 
> Todo: Need to clean old wheelset (been away racing the last two days), seat tube need to be cut down, bar tape, chain, pedals...
> 
> Only issue yet is the seatpost. This is made for 7mm round rails, but my new saddle has 7x9mm rails. Maybe i have to buy a spare seatmast and grind it to fit the rails
> 
> Best regards


Marantz or McIntosh by chance? Don't see many vacuum tube amps around nowadays. VERY NICE!


----------



## h2o-x

*Help needed finding frame...*

I want to build up a carbon hardtail 29r. The Sette Razzo Carbon frame has the exact geometry I am looking for. I suspect that this frame is just a rebadged Chinese/ebay carbon frame. And I am betting I can find it cheaper than $1000. Does anyone know where I can find this frame through a Chinese factory? I didn't see it at Hong Fu or Deng Fu bikes.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/22...--/Sette-Razzo-29er-Carbon-Hardtail-Frame.htm

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## PLAYONIT

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Finally got some hours to do some building  Hope to finish the FM-039isp this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 232921
> 
> 
> View attachment 232922
> 
> 
> Todo: Need to clean old wheelset (been away racing the last two days), seat tube need to be cut down, bar tape, chain, pedals...
> 
> Only issue yet is the seatpost. This is made for 7mm round rails, but my new saddle has 7x9mm rails. Maybe i have to buy a spare seatmast and grind it to fit the rails
> 
> Best regards



Liking the bike.... but the amp in the background really caught my attention.... I love the big bottle stuff. I build custom tube amps....

Also.... this may be an option to your seat rail dilemma

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98384


----------



## natbla

natbla said:


> A quick update on my ebay_goods Chinarello purchase and build:
> 
> I dropped off the partially completed bike for the shop on Tuesday to finish the build for me. With my limited tool supply and lack of faith in my own ability to get this perfect on install I was able to install the brakes, derailuers, seat and seat post, handlebars, stem, and shifters.
> 
> I left the press fit of the headset, cable install, Bottom bracket and crankest, and handlebar tape to the shop to do.I should have it back in 5-10 days depending on if the LBS owner is right or the mechanic is right on the repair back log.
> 
> 
> headset: FSA CF33 ($49)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well I need some help on the headset again. The shop called and there is a problem with the FSA CF33 headset's fit. Once installed, the bottom is not sitting straight. The back of the head tube is touching/rubing the top of the fork, and the front of the head tube has a couple mm gap above the surface of the fork.
> 
> Also, the lbs is telling me the streering tube is not bearing evenly on the top bearings of the headset even if the bottom bearing is removed to address the first item.
> 
> Any suggestions? Is there a different headset that people have used for this version of the Chinarello frame (1 1/8 & 1 1/4 tapered head and stearing tube)?


----------



## alexb618

everyone is just using the NECO headsets that come from the manufacturers, they all fit correctly


----------



## kngr8

willowthewhite said:


> Well I've just spent the past 3 days reading through all the threads, and was all set to purchase the fm028, that was until the release of the fm039, it's just beautiful.
> 
> *Sylvania* could you give me the measurement from bb centre to top of the ISP seat clamp uncut please.
> 
> And *kngr8* would you be so kind as to post the same measuement but with the seat post set to it's highest point (within it's min limits) of your non ISP frame please.
> 
> I ask as I currently ride a 58cm Specialized Allez and would like to know if I could get away with the 56cm fm039
> 
> Would just like to add a big thank you to all those who have posted info in these threads you have been a great help.


Ok my frames arrived yestarday. Later i'll insert seatpost and check. And post same photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## hiver2601

i am looking for a FM307 in size 58, but it seems gotobike does not carry/cannot get it. Does anyone know who else carries the fm307?

While I am at it, any experiences with the fm307? I will post geometry here soon when I am allowed


----------



## hiver2601

@willowthewhite - like me, you probably need a toptube around 580. Since the fm039 is not (yet?) made in size 58, I think your options are FM307 (like I am currently chasing), the fm28 and the FM202 (my runner up if fm307 is not available in 58)


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

Think the 7x9mm bontrager part 406923, will fit the carbon rails and the cups looks like the one's from hongfu. Thanx for the link 

Tube amp in the background is total diy, Transformeres are handmade (by myself), Tubes are from a russian MIG, running Single ended. 2x36wat 

Best regards


----------



## dimzaf

Hi guys! I am Dimitris from Greece.

I 've spend quite a few hours (days maybe) reading your posts and looking at your FANTASTIC china-bicycles. 
So .... I want one, too.!!
After searching a lot I have decided that I will either buy it from Hongfu-Bikes or from ebay.
I will sure need your help here.
Does anyone knows this seller "e_baygoods" (sorry but its my 1st post and i can't post links) and the frames he's selling? Prices look great I think...

cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Carbon-12K-Road-Bike-58cm-Frame-Fork-Handlebar-Set-/250818655035?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a65f4f33b#ht_1917wt_1139


----------



## dimzaf

dimzaf said:


> cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Carbon-12K-Road-Bike-58cm-Frame-Fork-Handlebar-Set-/250818655035?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a65f4f33b#ht_1917wt_1139


Just type http...etc in front of the link and you ll be able to see it..


----------



## dimzaf

dimzaf said:


> Hi guys! I am Dimitris from Greece.
> 
> I 've spend quite a few hours (days maybe) reading your posts and looking at your FANTASTIC china-bicycles.
> So .... I want one, too.!!
> After searching a lot I have decided that I will either buy it from Hongfu-Bikes or from ebay.
> I will sure need your help here.
> Does anyone knows this seller "e_baygoods" (sorry but its my 1st post and i can't post links) and the frames he's selling? Prices look great I think...
> 
> cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Carbon-12K-Road-Bike-58cm-Frame-Fork-Handlebar-Set-/250818655035?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a65f4f33b#ht_1917wt_1139


Sorry 3rd post in a row...

Just found out that *e_baygoods *is* flyxii.com*

Waiting for your help...


----------



## lljohansen

*My FM-R830*



joris123 said:


> When did you bought this frame and how much did you pay for it. I recently contacted 'Wenzhou Sunday Trade' they said the frame was not in stock any more.


I bought the frame in feb. from Wenzhou Sunday Trade and paid 780$ incl. shipping.

They were very nice and helpful - no problems.


----------



## CXM

dimzaf said:


> Sorry 3rd post in a row...
> 
> Just found out that *e_baygoods *is* flyxii.com*
> 
> Waiting for your help...


e_baygoods can be trusted and isn't too slow in communicating. However, you should send him a message about dealing outside of eBay, he will probably cut you a 'deal' as there are no eBay costs involved.


----------



## Lucky Brad

*FM022 or FM058 cross frame question*

Yet another long time lurker, but I found what I needed here, which was essentially the confidence to buy one of these frames. Actually I first found the confidence for my Dad to buy one of these frames. It is a FM006 from Jenny at Hongfu. Dad was a local pro here in Australia for a few years in the 50s (before getting distracted by cars and girls) but kept in interst in the bikes all his life. His shed includes a few Reynolds 531 frames and an old English titanium frame. He says this is hands down the best bike he has ever ridden. (Photo 1)
It is just his old gear from the shed, including Campy Record hubs with Rigida rims, and some old 70s stronglight cranks. He only rides the bike paths these days at 74 yrs old, so the flat bars do him fine. He does like the new Centaur brakes we needed to fit the frame though.
Speaking of old parts here is my MC015 from Miracle. (Photo 2)
Mostly 1999 105 with some ultra compact cranks to help me in the hills and Campy Chorus shifters fitting in via a Jtek Shiftmate. No I don't buy gear that often, look at my seat and pedals, but this frame has reinspired my cycling, despite a few hiccups.
Firstly when it arrived I could hear something rattling around inside the chain stay, yes, the _chainstay_. I could hear it rattle down the driveside, could place it at the BB, then shake it right down the non driveside. Suffice to say that after drilling a small hole, ie 2mm, into the cavity behind the bb, I had to take it out to 4mm, then 5mm and finally 6mm before what I'm assuming is a plastic bead used in bead blasting fell out onto the floor. So that was an iffy start to say the least. The next issue I was already prepared for, the infamous FM015 cable guide problem. Here is my solution, (Photo 3) time will tell if I made the right choice or not...
I must say communication with both Jenny at Hongfu and Jack at Miracle Trade was fantastic, especially when you consider how many enquiries they must be getting these days.
All up I'm very happy with my frame, even with the niggles. I'll also say dad's bike just fell together without any issue at all. He was just disappointed he couldn't use a downtube shift lever.


----------



## Vee

Lucky Brad said:


> Yet another long time lurker, but I found what I needed here, which was essentially the confidence to buy one of these frames. Actually I first found the confidence for my Dad to buy one of these frames. It is a FM006 from Jenny at Hongfu. Dad was a local pro here in Australia for a few years in the 50s (before getting distracted by cars and girls) but kept in interst in the bikes all his life. His shed includes a few Reynolds 531 frames and an old English titanium frame. He says this is hands down the best bike he has ever ridden. (Photo 1)
> It is just his old gear from the shed, including Campy Record hubs with Rigida rims, and some old 70s stronglight cranks. He only rides the bike paths these days at 74 yrs old, so the flat bars do him fine. He does like the new Centaur brakes we needed to fit the frame though.
> Speaking of old parts here is my MC015 from Miracle. (Photo 2)
> Mostly 1999 105 with some ultra compact cranks to help me in the hills and Campy Chorus shifters fitting in via a Jtek Shiftmate. No I don't buy gear that often, look at my seat and pedals, but this frame has reinspired my cycling, despite a few hiccups.
> Firstly when it arrived I could hear something rattling around inside the chain stay, yes, the _chainstay_. I could hear it rattle down the driveside, could place it at the BB, then shake it right down the non driveside. Suffice to say that after drilling a small hole, ie 2mm, into the cavity behind the bb, I had to take it out to 4mm, then 5mm and finally 6mm before what I'm assuming is a plastic bead used in bead blasting fell out onto the floor. So that was an iffy start to say the least. The next issue I was already prepared for, the infamous FM015 cable guide problem. Here is my solution, (Photo 3) time will tell if I made the right choice or not...
> I must say communication with both Jenny at Hongfu and Jack at Miracle Trade was fantastic, especially when you consider how many enquiries they must be getting these days.
> All up I'm very happy with my frame, even with the niggles. I'll also say dad's bike just fell together without any issue at all. He was just disappointed he couldn't use a downtube shift lever.


Are those token barrel adjusters? I bought some for my FM015, glad to see that fit, if so.


----------



## Lucky Brad

Yes they're Tokens from CRC. I'll admit I managed a once in a lifetime cable set up and haven't had to turn them even a quarter turn. That'll change once the cables stretch a bit.


----------



## ms6073

Sylvania said:


> Tube amp in the background is total diy, Transformeres are handmade (by myself), Tubes are from a russian MIG, running Single ended. 2x36wat


Wow; just wow that is really nice work. Good on ya.


----------



## chaos2304

providince said:


> I have seen some good reviews from people on his facebook page.


and it seems you have sent them back a cracked fork you bought in another shop??? you bought d3 and sent back p5? strange....


----------



## Vee

chaos2304 said:


> and it seems you have sent them back a cracked fork you bought in another shop??? you bought d3 and sent back p5? strange....


huh? wtf is going on here lol


----------



## chaos2304

Vee said:


> huh? wtf is going on here lol


just ordering something from cyclingyong. they told me that there is a liar on this forum. they are everywhere, nothing special
he asked me about the china frame, d3, i think he ordered one. than he wrote, he got a cracked fork. and sent back another fork(p5)???


----------



## rudedog55

h2o-x said:


> I want to build up a carbon hardtail 29r. The Sette Razzo Carbon frame has the exact geometry I am looking for. I suspect that this frame is just a rebadged Chinese/ebay carbon frame. And I am betting I can find it cheaper than $1000. Does anyone know where I can find this frame through a Chinese factory? I didn't see it at Hong Fu or Deng Fu bikes.
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/22...--/Sette-Razzo-29er-Carbon-Hardtail-Frame.htm
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


that is the same frame as the Axman, i believe they (Axman) are the MFG, they do not sell to individuals as far as i have been told. there is a similar thread to this one on MTBR.com talking about all the new carbon 29er frames coming out of China. you should go check that one out, there are some nice frames coming out right now.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

Frame and fork arrived today. Ordered from ebaygoods. There were some bumps along the way, like they sent me the wrong frame the first time but they made amends and it was handled quickly and professionally. Frame looks great. I through a wheel in and no alignment problems. Fit and finish look A+. BB threads look good. No gunk blocking up any holes. Appears to be a DengFU F004. The build will have to wait as I am basically doing a 100% transfer of components from my current bike. Gotta get through the weekend races and the Tuesday Nite World Championships first.


----------



## hiver2601

*Paint schemes*

Hi all,

I am getting close to ordering a frame, and need to decide on a paint scheme to order along with it.

Do you have any suggestions for sites to look at for inspiration? I am leaning towards the understated type with 1 contrast colour on inner part of fork and seat stays - have you seen any great looking frames recently of that type?

Thanks, M


----------



## Leech

Hey Guys

Like so many, I've been lurking here for while and have found some really useful info on here, so thanks for that 
(Also find myself wondering why this topic hasn't been given it's own sub-forum? considering how big this thread is)

I'm currently looking to build my first bike, and after reading through the thread i think i've narrowed my frame search down to the fm015 and fm028 (from DengFu)

Having trouble deciding between the two and was wondering if anyone could give some advice on pros/cons of the two frames? (or possibly suggest another frame i should be looking at?)

I want use the bike for road racing and hill climbs and i'm 180cm tall with 83cm inseam... (if it helps)

Thanks in advance,
J


----------



## hiver2601

joris123 said:


> looks like a pedal force rs3.


Thanks Joris and Dimitris for your assistance, will update once I have made a decision...


----------



## hiver2601

*available colours for saddles, bartape and perhaps wheels?*

Hi all,

I am considering a nice grass green colour as contrast colour for a black frame, intention beeing that saddle and bartape plus perhaps tires should be green as well. Just wondering if green will be too hard to find options in, would I be better off qith red or yellow? (prefer to avoid red, too common imo)

put another way,do you have any recommendations for green saddles? 

cheers, m


----------



## svard75

Hi All, New to this forum so hello to all. Thanks for starting and maintaining this thread. I'm sure many will benefit from the information here. After reading much about the generic frames on ebay I have decided to go with a HongFu bike build. Here are the parts that will go into this build...Ultegra 6600, Dura Ace mix groupo with easton circuit wheelset and ceramic bearings

I guess I can't post links yet 

and this is how the frame/fork/seatpost will be painted. HongFu will be doing the painting minus the writing and decals as they would be infringing on copywright....It's exactly like the red/black Rock Racing bikes.

I guess I can't post links yet 

I went with the FM039 non ISP, and HB003 handle bars.

I have a question about the handlebars. These are supposed to have internal cable routing and I have the Ultegra 6600 brake/shifters. Is it possible to still use these or should I look at the 6700's?

Many Thanks,
S


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

FM039isp ready for a spin 

View attachment 233048


After a short spin, i can say it runs great compared to my 3year "old" Bianchi Freccia Celeste. Will do a long test tomorrow or later today.
Two, maybe minor issue's, Distance between rear wheel and seat tube is som small that you have to remove quick release or let out some air, to remove the wheel. Second issue is my fork. Distance between fork end's is 102mm and not 100mm... i do remember seeing this issue before in the threads but can't find it, what did other people do with this issue. New Fork or do nothing?

View attachment 233049


View attachment 233050


Todo: Carbon seat and some titanium bling 

Best regards


----------



## speedlucky

*who to contact*

oppsie double post sorry


----------



## kngr8

willowthewhite said:


> Well I've just spent the past 3 days reading through all the threads, and was all set to purchase the fm028, that was until the release of the fm039, it's just beautiful.
> 
> *Sylvania* could you give me the measurement from bb centre to top of the ISP seat clamp uncut please.
> 
> And *kngr8* would you be so kind as to post the same measuement but with the seat post set to it's highest point (within it's min limits) of your non ISP frame please.
> 
> I ask as I currently ride a 58cm Specialized Allez and would like to know if I could get away with the 56cm fm039
> 
> Would just like to add a big thank you to all those who have posted info in these threads you have been a great help.


Here's my frames with temporary wheels, i'm waiting 44-60 tubolar. will arrive monday. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kngr8

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> FM039isp ready for a spin
> 
> View attachment 233048
> 
> 
> After a short spin, i can say it runs great compared to my 3year "old" Bianchi Freccia Celeste. Will do a long test tomorrow or later today.
> Two, maybe minor issue's, Distance between rear wheel and seat tube is som small that you have to remove quick release or let out some air, to remove the wheel. Second issue is my fork. Distance between fork end's is 102mm and not 100mm... i do remember seeing this issue before in the threads but can't find it, what did other people do with this issue. New Fork or do nothing?
> 
> View attachment 233049
> 
> 
> View attachment 233050
> 
> 
> Todo: Carbon seat and some titanium bling
> 
> Best regards


Later i'll check mine.


----------



## speedlucky

ok here we go first post

I already have a carbon frame setup I purchased it from ebay seller bike99. It's the kredo style frame. Ive had it about 2 years and commute on it every day on Sydney's terrible roads in all weather. Its got about 10,000k's on it and is still going strong.

But I've decided to part with it so its time to replace it. 

Ive decided to buy two framessets this time round, the best quality Pinarello Dogma copy I can get and what looks like a Trek Madone copy with isp. I'm wanting whole framessets including bars, forks, carbon saddle, seat posts etc

eg: 
Http ://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3334154&postcount=8
and
Http ://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3330650&postcount=16

nice to haves would be asymeteric stays on the chinarello and isp on the madone copy.

now my questions to you who should I contact (which seller and their details)?
can i get these from the same seller ?

Thanks All


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> FM039isp ready for a spin
> 
> 
> After a short spin, i can say it runs great compared to my 3year "old" Bianchi Freccia Celeste. Will do a long test tomorrow or later today.
> Two, maybe minor issue's, Distance between rear wheel and seat tube is som small that you have to remove quick release or let out some air, to remove the wheel. Second issue is my fork. Distance between fork end's is 102mm and not 100mm... i do remember seeing this issue before in the threads but can't find it, what did other people do with this issue. New Fork or do nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> Todo: Carbon seat and some titanium bling
> 
> Best regards


My current carbon fork on the Kona Jake the snake is also a touch wider. When I use the QR it compresses them together for a nice fit. This is a cyclocross bike and it's been through hell without breaking, although the steertube and dropouts are aluminum the rest is carbon. The bike looks very slick. I can't wait for mine to arrive. I had them paint it a bit. Have a look in my profile for images.

EDIT: I can't even upload images to my account. Even a 256k image is too big. How do I get more space?

Cheers and good riding.
S


----------



## svard75

kngr8 said:


> Here's my frames with temporary wheels, i'm waiting 44-60 tubolar. will arrive monday.


I really like it. Is that the 3k finish? Did you have to special request them finish in 3k? The sample Jenny from Hong Fu sent me is a 12k finish. Does the finish represent the actual rigidity of the frame?

Many Thanks,
S


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> FM039isp ready for a spin
> 
> View attachment 233048
> 
> 
> After a short spin, i can say it runs great compared to my 3year "old" Bianchi Freccia Celeste. Will do a long test tomorrow or later today.
> Two, maybe minor issue's, Distance between rear wheel and seat tube is som small that you have to remove quick release or let out some air, to remove the wheel. Second issue is my fork. Distance between fork end's is 102mm and not 100mm... i do remember seeing this issue before in the threads but can't find it, what did other people do with this issue. New Fork or do nothing?
> 
> View attachment 233049
> 
> 
> View attachment 233050
> 
> 
> Todo: Carbon seat and some titanium bling
> 
> Best regards


Sorry one more question to you. How did you find the internal cable routing on this frame? Is it a complete tube from one end to the other or do you have to keep the guide?

Now I'm second guessing those HB003 handlebars. Do they actually have internal cable routing at the bottom?

Many Thanks,
S


----------



## willowthewhite

*kngr8* Thank you for that, there is defiantly enough length for me, so now I've just got to wait for pay day and then I can put my order in.


----------



## natbla

alexb618 said:


> everyone is just using the NECO headsets that come from the manufacturers, they all fit correctly


This is well and good if they actually remember to put it in the box when the frame is shipped. I'm trying to not delay another 3 week time to get therigth NECO headset.

Out of curiousity, does anyone have the one I need (1 1/8 - 1 1/4 size) "laying around" here in the US that they would be willing to part with?


----------



## bobonker

Vee said:


> Has anyone tried an expander plug in their FM015 or FM028 carbon steerer tube? I am specifically looking at going with this: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56854
> 
> Seems like it would be a great solution for reinforcing the steerer tube and removing the need for a spacer above the stem.


That's the one I used when I built up a Great Keen RFM101. 

It's the best one to use IMO. It's light, cheap, and applies even pressure to the inside of the steerer tube as you tighten the bolt. 

I used Speedpark expanding plug for my Cyclingyong Dogma. It works fine, too. Nice and tall, but as you tighten it, it turns into more of cloverleaf shape than a perfect circle. It's also quite a bit heavier than the Specialized one.

Bob


----------



## damnitjim

Here's my FM028, I was able to resolve my seat clamp slipping issue with some carbon paste. I'm still dialing in my position, but other than that it is a great ride!


----------



## beston

This should be a non-issue once the skewer is tightened. Maybe I'm missing something important here... let me know if that's the case

I've worked on / owned a few 'brand names' bike in which I've had this, or the opposite (I've had to slightly open the fork to get the axle to fit) issues with the fork.



Sylvania said:


> Hi
> ... Distance between fork end's is 102mm and not 100mm... i do remember seeing this issue before in the threads but can't find it, what did other people do with this issue. New Fork or do nothing?
> 
> View attachment 233050


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



> Sorry one more question to you. How did you find the internal cable routing on this frame? Is it a complete tube from one end to the other or do you have to keep the guide?


There is a tube to guide the wire all the way  Installing the 4 wires was no problem. There is even room enough for a small diameter teflon tube also... I lubed the wires and pushed them trough, the braking cable in toptube sounded like it was touching the inside of the carbon, so it did get the teflon tube i found. Turned out that it is were the cable enters the frame that it is making noise (only when braking) Sound disappeared after using the brakes a few times.

To FM039 owners: remember to tighten/secure the Front Derailleur "braze on" thing !

Best regards


----------



## kngr8

willowthewhite said:


> *kngr8* Thank you for that, there is defiantly enough length for me, so now I've just got to wait for pay day and then I can put my order in.


I take max limit for you. After i'll send more photos.


----------



## kngr8

svard75 said:


> I really like it. Is that the 3k finish? Did you have to special request them finish in 3k? The sample Jenny from Hong Fu sent me is a 12k finish. Does the finish represent the actual rigidity of the frame?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> S



It's ud finish clear coated, bb30 size 56 non isp.  i must wait another mounth for this finish and bottom bracket.


----------



## vettracer

Sylvania said:


> Second issue is my fork. Distance between fork end's is 102mm and not 100mm... i do remember seeing this issue before in the threads but can't find it, what did other people do with this issue. New Fork or do nothing?
> 
> 
> View attachment 233050


Not a problem, of my 4 bikes only 1 fork is right at 100mm and none of the rear dropouts are exactly 130mm. They are between 1 to 2 mm large.


----------



## svard75

kngr8 said:


> It's ud finish clear coated, bb30 size 56 non isp.  i must wait another mounth for this finish and bottom bracket.


I heard BB30 requests take 70 days and BSA only 40. Luckily I am using Shimano Ultegra so BSA is fine so you say the finish took an extra month? What is ud finish anyway?

Thanks
S


----------



## pyattbl

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering a nice grass green colour as contrast colour for a black frame, intention beeing that saddle and bartape plus perhaps tires should be green as well. Just wondering if green will be too hard to find options in, would I be better off qith red or yellow? (prefer to avoid red, too common imo)
> 
> put another way,do you have any recommendations for green saddles?
> 
> cheers, m


I wasn't able to find a green saddle I liked when I was doing my build this spring. Brooks makes one, and if you google 'green bicycle saddles' you can find some low end stuff I went with white instead (my frame is white with green accents). Since then I discovered fizik allows custom configurations of their high end saddles. It ain't cheap but it looked good on screen. Maybe next time...


----------



## kngr8

svard75 said:


> I heard BB30 requests take 70 days and BSA only 40. Luckily I am using Shimano Ultegra so BSA is fine so you say the finish took an extra month? What is ud finish anyway?
> 
> Thanks
> S


LOOK HERE  
It's unidirectional carbon fiber no 1k or 3k or 12k. you can see better on photo 7 near seatpost clamp.


----------



## willowthewhite

Just stunning, looks great from every angle


----------



## gpcyclist25

*Well, finally finished, sort of*

Thanks for all the help, guys. I don't remember how I happened on this forum and consequently, the idea of building up a cheap chinese frame into a weightweenie bike, but after about 2.5 months, here it is.

Build details:
FM015 53cm
CF fork
HB003 handlebars
CF bottle cages
Neco headset
SRAM Force, except for KMC X10SL gold chain, SRAM Red levers
Fizik Arione CX saddle
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis alloy stem
Ritchey Pro Carbon seatpost
Thomson seat collar
Fizik Dual bar tape
Jagwire cabling
Chris King BB
Token downtube adjusters
Handbuilt wheels, from Hongfu 50mm rims, Bitex hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Look Keo 2 Max pedals

Weight estimate - 15.4 lbs

Notes:
Made a few mistakes, as this was my first build ever. Stripped the head of the pinch bolt on the RD, despite using a torque wrench. Part is on order at LBS, but not critical, as stripped in final setting. Otherwise, SRAM very easy to install, also had Park Tool repair book on tap as well. Steerer a little tricky to cut, as the Neco compression plug has 2mm lip on it, so even if using a spacer, need to cut down an additional 2mm, which I didn't do. Sanding was taking too long, so I opted for 2x5mm spacers instead of 1x5mm and said screw it. Used carbon paste and greased all threads, bought too much grease, so now have both a 1lb Park Tool can of grease and chemically identical 1lb can of Liquidwrench bearing grease. So I'm set for grease until about the year 2100.

Frame came in pretty good shape, except for a little "flaking" on the seatpost clamp area, which apparently wasn't cut well, so the layering was uneven, with a small crack through. My LBS indicated that he wasn't too concerned when I showed him (he built the wheels), but I decided to McGyver it and go to Lowes and pick up some epoxy, which I layered over both sides of the crack. Seemed to do the job quite nicely.

Originally wrapped the Dual tape with the Fizik logo showing, which was just too much red, backed it out and re-wrapped it to be more subtle.

Wheels - Didn't mean to show this with "race" wheels, but the purchase of my training wheels has become its own saga, one that may end very badly if my concerns come to pass. Vendor is well-known here so I won't open it up until I'm certain that something is amiss, at which point I'll relate the experience.


----------



## 41ants

Very nice build. What size frame is that?


----------



## tippyshooter

new guy to bikes about to ask a noob question.

im trying to get as much bang for the buck in a road bike as possible. I saw this thread and really like the chinese carbon frames/forks. 

if i purchased something like a dawes lightning 2300 of bikesdirect (shimano tiagra/105 mix) now, would it be possible to replace the frame and fork with, say a fm015 later down the road and just reuse everything else from this bike?

i was going to just build up a bike on one of these frames, but i would have to find a complete groupset for <200 to stay in budget. even if it was sora/2300 stuff

thanks


----------



## octapotamus

tippyshooter said:


> if i purchased something like a dawes lightning 2300 of bikesdirect (shimano tiagra/105 mix) now, would it be possible to ... reuse everything else from this bike?
> 
> thanks


Absolutely, prob a good way to go too if you're new to road-bikes. Learn the basics (riding and wrenching) on a basic frame with less expensive components before building up a carbon frame, although they're not quite the fragile time-bombs that some would make out there is an extra level of care required when tightening bolts and things (you've prob read this at various points in these threads). There've been some shockers on here whose creators really should've spent a bit more time learning before jumping into building a carbon "racing" bike.. 

I can't think of anything too tricky about swapping the bits over. If you're going to do it yourself, do plenty of research, take your time and at the end be sure to get it all checked/serviced by your LBS - potentially life-saving for a few $.

Good plan, have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## octapotamus

kngr8 said:


> LOOK HERE


Fantastique! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I love the FM-039 non-ISP, but I also love 700x25 tyres which seem to be prohibited due to the crazy tight ST/RearTyre clearance, alas, relegated to admiring from afar :cryin:

As a general aside, I'd LOVE to see a white FM-039. Anybody planning one?


----------



## tippyshooter

oo, thats good to hear. I will probably go that route then. may even grab some of their carbon wheels further down the road as well. thanks!


----------



## octapotamus

gpcyclist25 said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. I don't remember how I happened on this forum and consequently, the idea of building up a cheap chinese frame into a weightweenie bike, but after about 2.5 months, here it is.


Great post and a beautiful bike. I particularly like the Gold/Yellow cable ends, they pop nicely amid all the red and black :thumbsup:


----------



## gpcyclist25

octapotamus said:


> Great post and a beautiful bike. I particularly like the Gold/Yellow cable ends, they pop nicely amid all the red and black :thumbsup:


Thanks - I'm still noodling about the handlebar/shifter position. Probably need to rotate the bars a few degrees forward. I don't want to move the shifters because the wrap is such a pain in the ass. Hopefully won't need to. Or I could just cheat and use the SRAM reach adjustment.


----------



## looigi

willowthewhite said:


> Just stunning, looks great from every angle


+1. Really sharp looking. (kngr8's unidir FM039) 

IMO, logos, stripes, etc. would only take away from it.


----------



## Sylvania

> LOOK HERE
> It's unidirectional carbon fiber no 1k or 3k or 12k. you can see better on photo 7 near seatpost clamp.


Nice


----------



## Sylvania

*Fm039-isp*

Hi

Again a short test ride  front derailleur didn't shift correctly :mad2: ... Looks like the small braze on iron is very soft and bends a bit and mounting hole is getting wider. Great that it is easy to replace/repair :aureola:

View attachment 233207


View attachment 233208


Best regards


----------



## bcmf

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Again a short test ride  front derailleur didn't shift correctly :mad2: ... Looks like the small braze on iron is very soft and bends a bit and mounting hole is getting wider. Great that it is easy to replace/repair :aureola:
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


I see by the pics that you are running campy 11. The FD has to be set up properly ie the cable has to run a slightly different way then normal. This may be the prob. Have a quick check on the Campagnolo section here.


----------



## bcmf

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=171968

this may be of some help.


----------



## kngr8

looigi said:


> +1. Really sharp looking. (kngr8's unidir FM039)
> 
> IMO, logos, stripes, etc. would only take away from it.


I'm studing a special graphic  but with decals no paint. after i'll show the other china frame fm028 painted.


----------



## Andre007

I'm confused! Anyone know much about cyclingyong.com ? They seem to be selling complete carbon frame/fork of various makes including "pinnarello prince" for $100..... seems too low to be true????


----------



## beston

If you read the item description, the $100 is only a deposit. It also states that the total cost is $828, although I believe people on this forum have paid less from cyclingyong.




Andre007 said:


> I'm confused! Anyone know much about cyclingyong.com ? They seem to be selling complete carbon frame/fork of various makes including "pinnarello prince" for $100..... seems too low to be true????


----------



## svard75

kngr8 said:


> LOOK HERE
> It's unidirectional carbon fiber no 1k or 3k or 12k. you can see better on photo 7 near seatpost clamp.


Wow that looks fantastic. That's exactly what I want. I have asked Jenny if they can do it and how long it will take. Waiting for a reply.

EDIT: Unidirectional carbon. Does that mean it's not quite as strong as the 3k, 12k? I read that the 12k weave seems to be the strongest because of the amount of fibre running in each direction.

Thanks,
S


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Again a short test ride  front derailleur didn't shift correctly :mad2: ... Looks like the small braze on iron is very soft and bends a bit and mounting hole is getting wider. Great that it is easy to replace/repair :aureola:
> 
> View attachment 233207
> 
> 
> View attachment 233208
> 
> 
> Best regards


That's discouraging. Are these hangers available from any LBS or is it specific to this frame? I don't use the front shifters that often so hopefully it won't bend for me.

S


----------



## beston

I see that cyclingyong.com is now knocking off Cervelo... and they are doing a pretty bad job of the graphics! So many differences with a true Cervelo (the font / font size looks off, 'cervelo' on seat tube is huge, black 'e' on head tube, 'vroomen white design' on both inside and outside of chain stays, the pin striping is different).

... I'd rather buy the frame without the cervelo logos on it.


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



> I see by the pics that you are running campy 11. The FD has to be set up properly ie the cable has to run a slightly different way then normal. This may be the prob. Have a quick check on the Campagnolo section here.


Disassembled the Frame/Braze/FD and wacked the "Braze" with a hammer untill the slot was parallel and made a perfect fit with the Campy FD, reassemble with correct torque and adjustment as in link.. :thumbsup: perfect  

View attachment 233215


View attachment 233216



Best regards


----------



## Wantax

gpcyclist25 said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. I don't remember how I happened on this forum and consequently, the idea of building up a cheap chinese frame into a weightweenie bike, but after about 2.5 months, here it is.
> 
> Build details:
> FM015 53cm
> CF fork
> HB003 handlebars
> CF bottle cages
> Neco headset
> SRAM Force, except for KMC X10SL gold chain, SRAM Red levers
> Fizik Arione CX saddle
> Ritchey WCS 4-Axis alloy stem
> Ritchey Pro Carbon seatpost
> Thomson seat collar
> Fizik Dual bar tape
> Jagwire cabling
> Chris King BB
> Token downtube adjusters
> Handbuilt wheels, from Hongfu 50mm rims, Bitex hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes
> Look Keo 2 Max pedals
> 
> Weight estimate - 15.4 lbs
> 
> Notes:
> Made a few mistakes, as this was my first build ever. Stripped the head of the pinch bolt on the RD, despite using a torque wrench. Part is on order at LBS, but not critical, as stripped in final setting. Otherwise, SRAM very easy to install, also had Park Tool repair book on tap as well. Steerer a little tricky to cut, as the Neco compression plug has 2mm lip on it, so even if using a spacer, need to cut down an additional 2mm, which I didn't do. Sanding was taking too long, so I opted for 2x5mm spacers instead of 1x5mm and said screw it. Used carbon paste and greased all threads, bought too much grease, so now have both a 1lb Park Tool can of grease and chemically identical 1lb can of Liquidwrench bearing grease. So I'm set for grease until about the year 2100.
> 
> Frame came in pretty good shape, except for a little "flaking" on the seatpost clamp area, which apparently wasn't cut well, so the layering was uneven, with a small crack through. My LBS indicated that he wasn't too concerned when I showed him (he built the wheels), but I decided to McGyver it and go to Lowes and pick up some epoxy, which I layered over both sides of the crack. Seemed to do the job quite nicely.
> 
> Originally wrapped the Dual tape with the Fizik logo showing, which was just too much red, backed it out and re-wrapped it to be more subtle.
> 
> Wheels - Didn't mean to show this with "race" wheels, but the purchase of my training wheels has become its own saga, one that may end very badly if my concerns come to pass. Vendor is well-known here so I won't open it up until I'm certain that something is amiss, at which point I'll relate the experience.


Very nice build

But checking how much seatpost you have out and the stem lenght I think this frame is too big for you

Anyway enjoy it!


----------



## svard75

Wantax said:


> Very nice build
> 
> But checking how much seatpost you have out and the stem lenght I think this frame is too big for you
> 
> Anyway enjoy it!


I think it's a perfect fit. You want the seat to be as close to the top tube as possible for aerodynamics. It's not a Mountain Bike where you need the extra top tube clearance when dismounting on a hill. I ride a 60cm KONA right now and had to move the seat forward a bit and put a 70mm stem on it but top tube height is perfect and I'm only 6'1".

S


----------



## gpcyclist25

svard75 said:


> I think it's a perfect fit. You want the seat to be as close to the top tube as possible for aerodynamics. It's not a Mountain Bike where you need the extra top tube clearance when dismounting on a hill. I ride a 60cm KONA right now and had to move the seat forward a bit and put a 70mm stem on it but top tube height is perfect and I'm only 6'1".
> 
> S


I've thought about that when I was ordering/sizing, in terms of stack and reach. The top tubes on the FM015 tend to be a little shorter than standard American sizing, more akin to classic Italian sizing, as I understand it, and the overall geometry is less compact than frequently seen today. This would've yielded a considerably shorter top tube if I had gone a size down. For reference, my current bike has a 535mm top tube, in compact geometry, with a 100mm stem and 120mm head tube. 

The 53cm, which I bought, has a 53cm top tube, but a 135mm head tube and a slacker head angle, so the net was a bit of a shorter reach and a higher stack. That said, my old bike had more spacers on it, so I could reduce the spacers, lowering the 100mm stem, which is -17 degs, and end up with a slightly shorter reach, which I was comfortable with, and I'll have to see if I feel the cockpit is low enough.

Cosmetically, part of what you're seeing is the fact that the frame is less compact than say, Giant frames or Specialized (my old ride), which tend in general to show more seatpost regardless of fit. In other words, you might be right, but to size down, I'd probably end up with a 120mm stem and more seatpost in order to get roughly the same fit that I have now. I was fine with this, and to be honest I wasn't all that comfortable in the drops with my old bike so this probably makes the drops a bit more accessible.

That said, the HB003 bars are considerably more compact than my 8 year old bike's, so there are frankly a lot of fit variables that kick in. It took a bit of work and thinking and some guessing to make sure I bought what was likely to work for me. It also explains why I was okay with the process taking 10 or 12 weeks, which is completely contrary to my lack of patience.


----------



## bvhaute

Does anyone have any experiences with this frame from greatkeenbike.com:
frame RFM104
I think its a very nice design, but I find it strange that there is so little feedback about it. I couldn't find any info in this whole thread.


it looks alot like the ISAAC Proton, but the RFM104 has apparently a full inner cable system, whereas the ISAAC does not.


Also, does anybody have any experiences with orders made there? I allready found out they are not the same as greatkeen bikes on alibaba.


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> I think it's a perfect fit.


Agreed.
I would love to have a bike that fit me and looked like that.
I always seem to end up with too much seatpost showing.


----------



## Andre007

beston said:


> If you read the item description, the $100 is only a deposit. It also states that the total cost is $828, although I believe people on this forum have paid less from cyclingyong.


Ahhh! Thanks beston. Sorry for the noob question!


----------



## svard75

gpcyclist25 said:


> I've thought about that when I was ordering/sizing, in terms of stack and reach. The top tubes on the FM015 tend to be a little shorter than standard American sizing, more akin to classic Italian sizing, as I understand it, and the overall geometry is less compact than frequently seen today. This would've yielded a considerably shorter top tube if I had gone a size down. For reference, my current bike has a 535mm top tube, in compact geometry, with a 100mm stem and 120mm head tube.
> 
> The 53cm, which I bought, has a 53cm top tube, but a 135mm head tube and a slacker head angle, so the net was a bit of a shorter reach and a higher stack. That said, my old bike had more spacers on it, so I could reduce the spacers, lowering the 100mm stem, which is -17 degs, and end up with a slightly shorter reach, which I was comfortable with, and I'll have to see if I feel the cockpit is low enough.
> 
> Cosmetically, part of what you're seeing is the fact that the frame is less compact than say, Giant frames or Specialized (my old ride), which tend in general to show more seatpost regardless of fit. In other words, you might be right, but to size down, I'd probably end up with a 120mm stem and more seatpost in order to get roughly the same fit that I have now. I was fine with this, and to be honest I wasn't all that comfortable in the drops with my old bike so this probably makes the drops a bit more accessible.
> 
> That said, the HB003 bars are considerably more compact than my 8 year old bike's, so there are frankly a lot of fit variables that kick in. It took a bit of work and thinking and some guessing to make sure I bought what was likely to work for me. It also explains why I was okay with the process taking 10 or 12 weeks, which is completely contrary to my lack of patience.


Perfect someone who bought the BH003 handlebars. Do these bars have integrated cable routing within them?

S


----------



## svard75

Here is a mock up of the FM039 painted. I am going to wait till tomorrow to see what Jenny says about UD finish so imagine this paint pattern on a UD finish FM039 frame.










I know everyone uses Red, Black but I like it. They can't do any decals because it is a copywright thing so I'm having ROCK RACING decals done by a friend in the sign business. Stoked to build it up.


----------



## gpcyclist25

Not sure what you mean by internal routing - I could be mistaken, but I'm not familiar with road bars with that. If you mean grooves on the front and back of the bar to guide cable routing, then yes it has those grooves, which are pretty helpful. Hope that helps.


----------



## alexb618

you are going to lose the top part of the paint job on the seat post when you cut it remember


----------



## svard75

alexb618 said:


> you are going to lose the top part of the paint job on the seat post when you cut it remember


This is just an example. I actually ordered the FM039 non ISP version. They will also make a few modifications as per my specificity and the unpainted parts of the frame will be UD so it'll look quite nice IMO.


----------



## svard75

gpcyclist25 said:


> Not sure what you mean by internal routing - I could be mistaken, but I'm not familiar with road bars with that. If you mean grooves on the front and back of the bar to guide cable routing, then yes it has those grooves, which are pretty helpful. Hope that helps.


Internal Cable Routing


















Note the holes in the bars.

S


----------



## f3rg

kngr8 said:


>


That doesn't seem to be enough clearance should you pick up some road debris. Hit a small patch of sticky tar on a road seam in the summer, and a second later you'll pick up the first rock you roll over. If it's sharp enough, or just pressed between the tire and frame enough, the frame is going to be damaged.


----------



## octapotamus

svard75 said:


> Here is a mock up of the FM039 painted. I am going to wait till tomorrow to see what Jenny says about UD finish so imagine this paint pattern on a UD finish FM039 frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone uses Red, Black but I like it. They can't do any decals because it is a copywright thing so I'm having ROCK RACING decals done by a friend in the sign business. Stoked to build it up.


Very S&M looking :devil:

I like it! 

Just wondering what it would look like with the graphics flipped, so the solid is on the leading edge of HT, DT, ST and Fork, and on top of TT (like the chainstays). mm ideas, that's it; I'm getting some decals done. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> That doesn't seem to be enough clearance should you pick up some road debris. Hit a small patch of sticky tar on a road seam in the summer, and a second later you'll pick up the first rock you roll over. If it's sharp enough, or just pressed between the tire and frame enough, the frame is going to be damaged.


That's a very good point. Reminds me of tt frames. How do they deal with that?

S


----------



## Finbar

Hi
Just bought a Chinarello off ebay - similar to the one in post- #1505.
I have the same issue with the BB cable guide - no big deal!
The price for frame, fork, headset, seatpost, seat collar, gear cable adjusters & 2 bottle cages including postage was £292 and delivery took less than a week!
I have not built the frame yet, still waiting on groupset & other bits.

In checking the frame I have noticed a few small imperfections in the clearcoat but I plan to get some decals made up and will cover the imperfections that way. 

There seems to be a problem with the guide for the front mech cable. I have tried to put a gear cable through the hole (from the bottom and the top) and it just stops! There seems to be something blocking the cable run.

Has anyone else had this issue? If so - what was your solution?

I don't want to have to send the frame back - can't be bothered with the hassle! Any input would be appreciated!

F.


----------



## dcurzon

Finbar said:


> Hi
> Just bought a Chinarello off ebay - similar to the one in post- #1505.
> I have the same issue with the BB cable guide - no big deal!
> The price for frame, fork, headset, seatpost, seat collar, gear cable adjusters & 2 bottle cages including postage was £292 and delivery took less than a week!
> I have not built the frame yet, still waiting on groupset & other bits.
> 
> In checking the frame I have noticed a few small imperfections in the clearcoat but I plan to get some decals made up and will cover the imperfections that way.
> 
> There seems to be a problem with the guide for the front mech cable. I have tried to put a gear cable through the hole (from the bottom and the top) and it just stops! There seems to be something blocking the cable run.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? If so - what was your solution?
> 
> I don't want to have to send the frame back - can't be bothered with the hassle! Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> F.


hi there, UK here also and undecided on which frame i want to get. Could you tell me who you ordered from, and the size? not sure wether to go with the fm101 (chinarello), fm015 or fm028, and even if i manage to make a decision on which to go with (aesthetically) i then have to work out the sizing! cheers


----------



## svard75

octapotamus said:


> Very S&M looking :devil:
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Just wondering what it would look like with the graphics flipped, so the solid is on the leading edge of HT, DT, ST and Fork, and on top of TT (like the chainstays). mm ideas, that's it; I'm getting some decals done. Thanks for the inspiration


Actually to be honest this is just a direct copy of the X-2 from Rock Racing. I fell in love with that bike and hence the design like this. My decals will all say Rock Racing so it's basically a replica.

Now I just have to save up for a new groupo. I love SRAM RED Black. Anyone have any things to say for/against?

Cheers,
S


----------



## svard75

Finbar said:


> Hi
> Just bought a Chinarello off ebay - similar to the one in post- #1505.
> I have the same issue with the BB cable guide - no big deal!
> The price for frame, fork, headset, seatpost, seat collar, gear cable adjusters & 2 bottle cages including postage was £292 and delivery took less than a week!
> I have not built the frame yet, still waiting on groupset & other bits.
> 
> In checking the frame I have noticed a few small imperfections in the clearcoat but I plan to get some decals made up and will cover the imperfections that way.
> 
> There seems to be a problem with the guide for the front mech cable. I have tried to put a gear cable through the hole (from the bottom and the top) and it just stops! There seems to be something blocking the cable run.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? If so - what was your solution?
> 
> I don't want to have to send the frame back - can't be bothered with the hassle! Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> F.


Just to clarify. The frame in 1505 has external derailleur routing with the guides at the bottom. So you can't slide the cabling through that small section? I would just use a small screw driver tool to push through first. 

S


----------



## Finbar

S

thanks for the reply - no my issue is where the front mech cable feeds through the actual frame.

You can see the small hole in the picture in the other post - there is another hole above the BB area where the cable comes out and goes to the front mech (or at least it's supposed to).

The cable seems to be blocked inside the frame and because the holes are so small it's very difficult (impossible for me) to see inside.

dcurzon - I'll need to check the purchase details when I get home - I don't have access to the ebay at work! The frame is a 47cm (I'm only wee!) I should point out that the frame has external rear brake routing - NOT internal like some of the other 'Chinarello' and that the seatpost I bought doesn't have enough setback for me although I do sit much further back than most (Arione saddle pushed right back on the rails on a 25mm setback seatpost).

I had considered the fm015 but was put off when I saw the Bikeradar review of the Australian Apollo Artec bike (I can't post links yet but Google is your friend!) which looks just like a painted up fm015. I don't like the look of the fm028 so I was left with the 'chinarello' which will be decalled as "Finarello".

F.


----------



## Vee

Finbar said:


> S
> 
> thanks for the reply - no my issue is where the front mech cable feeds through the actual frame.
> 
> You can see the small hole in the picture in the other post - there is another hole above the BB area where the cable comes out and goes to the front mech (or at least it's supposed to).
> 
> The cable seems to be blocked inside the frame and because the holes are so small it's very difficult (impossible for me) to see inside.
> 
> dcurzon - I'll need to check the purchase details when I get home - I don't have access to the ebay at work! The frame is a 47cm (I'm only wee!) I should point out that the frame has external rear brake routing - NOT internal like some of the other 'Chinarello' and that the seatpost I bought doesn't have enough setback for me although I do sit much further back than most (Arione saddle pushed right back on the rails on a 25mm setback seatpost).
> 
> I had considered the fm015 but was put off when I saw the Bikeradar review of the Australian Apollo Artec bike (I can't post links yet but Google is your friend!) which looks just like a painted up fm015. I don't like the look of the fm028 so I was left with the 'chinarello' which will be decalled as "Finarello".
> 
> F.


That Apollo Artec is not an FM015.


----------



## Bkelly

Finbar said:


> S
> 
> I had considered the fm015 but was put off when I saw the Bikeradar review of the Australian Apollo Artec bike (I can't post links yet but Google is your friend!) which looks just like a painted up fm015. I don't like the look of the fm028 so I was left with the 'chinarello' which will be decalled as "Finarello".
> 
> F.


Actually the fm015 is alot closer to the Cube Lightening than the Apollo model. similiar tubing shapes, slightly different geometry


----------



## Finbar

Ok- fair enough, there seems to be a range of fm015 style bikes out there.

Maybe I was just put off by a review of the wrong one!

Anyway - does anyone have an answer to the cable through the frame issue???

F.


----------



## Sylvania

> That doesn't seem to be enough clearance should you pick up some road debris. Hit a small patch of sticky tar on a road seam in the summer, and a second later you'll pick up the first rock you roll over. If it's sharp enough, or just pressed between the tire and frame enough, the frame is going to be damaged.



Hope that some 3M protection tape will be able to protect the frame. There is <1mm between tape and vredestein 23/700c 9bar . EDIT: the Vredestein 23/700C seems to be oversized, Michelin Krylion Carbon and Schwalbe Ultremo have a bigger clearance 3-4mm. 



Best regards


----------



## Finbar

I Like that tight clearance!!!!

Reminds me of my old Italian steel frame - it had tyre marks on the seat tube!


----------



## PLAYONIT

f3rg said:


> That doesn't seem to be enough clearance should you pick up some road debris. Hit a small patch of sticky tar on a road seam in the summer, and a second later you'll pick up the first rock you roll over. If it's sharp enough, or just pressed between the tire and frame enough, the frame is going to be damaged.


This is something that should be shared with Jenny/Hong-Fu......... It's not right and needs to be fixed in the mold... I want this frame but won't buy it unless this is corrected... Because of road conditions here where I live I ride a 25 tire most of time and a 21 or 23 when away to ride (there's no way it looks like a 25 will fit)... I suspect this could cost them a lot of sales when people that are considering buying the fm039 start seeing this clearance...


----------



## beston

-1
I don't like that tight clearance. It's likely to cause issues on hills. 

However, a 19 or 20mm tire should leave more clearance in there. Maybe the frame was designed around the assumption that it would be used with a narrow (and smaller diameter) tire(?).


----------



## svard75

Finbar said:


> Ok- fair enough, there seems to be a range of fm015 style bikes out there.
> 
> Maybe I was just put off by a review of the wrong one!
> 
> Anyway - does anyone have an answer to the cable through the frame issue???
> 
> F.


Are you referring to this frame?











If yes then I don't see any routing through the frame in this photo. Would you be able to take a shot yourself and post it?


----------



## svard75

PLAYONIT said:


> This is something that should be shared with Jenny/Hong-Fu......... It's not right and needs to be fixed in the mold... I want this frame but won't buy it unless this is corrected... Because of road conditions here where I live I ride a 25 tire most of time and a 21 or 23 when away to ride (there's no way it looks like a 25 will fit)... I suspect this could cost them a lot of sales when people that are considering buying the fm039 start seeing this clearance...


Email sent to Jenny.

Will post reply.

S


----------



## Sylvania

Hi

Good idea to email Jenny/Hongfu, did you include a picture in your email? , i wonder what will happen when the 23mm tires are at max pressure 12bars and a bumpy road... 



> svard75 Quote:
> Originally Posted by PLAYONIT
> This is something that should be shared with Jenny/Hong-Fu......... It's not right and needs to be fixed in the mold... I want this frame but won't buy it unless this is corrected... Because of road conditions here where I live I ride a 25 tire most of time and a 21 or 23 when away to ride (there's no way it looks like a 25 will fit)... I suspect this could cost them a lot of sales when people that are considering buying the fm039 start seeing this clearance...
> 
> Email sent to Jenny.
> 
> Will post reply.


Best regards


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Good idea to email Jenny/Hongfu, did you include a picture in your email? , i wonder what will happen when the 23mm tires are at max pressure 12bars and a bumpy road...
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


I have and actually I sent her a link to your previous post with the image showing how close the tire actually is. This may mean I either go with another frame or will have to wait who knows how long to get this one made lol looking like this will be next years ride.

S


----------



## big000000

PLAYONIT said:


> This is something that should be shared with Jenny/Hong-Fu......... It's not right and needs to be fixed in the mold... I want this frame but won't buy it unless this is corrected... Because of road conditions here where I live I ride a 25 tire most of time and a 21 or 23 when away to ride (there's no way it looks like a 25 will fit)... I suspect this could cost them a lot of sales when people that are considering buying the fm039 start seeing this clearance...



You are correct it does not fit a 25. I built up my fm039 with 25 and sadly discovered it rubbing. It was not rubbing enough to create smoke, but any rubbing is too much. Only a 23 will fit on the back.


----------



## Urb

beston said:


> I see that cyclingyong.com is now knocking off Cervelo... and they are doing a pretty bad job of the graphics! So many differences with a true Cervelo (the font / font size looks off, 'cervelo' on seat tube is huge, black 'e' on head tube, 'vroomen white design' on both inside and outside of chain stays, the pin striping is different).
> 
> ... I'd rather buy the frame without the cervelo logos on it.


If you didn't have the original to compare I'd say most could not tell the difference. The fit and finish seem pretty good. Has the aero seat post and the "3t" forks. I'm interested in how much this thing weighs. My money says it's heavier than a s2.


----------



## bvhaute

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Good idea to email Jenny/Hongfu, did you include a picture in your email? , i wonder what will happen when the 23mm tires are at max pressure 12bars and a bumpy road...
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


I fell in love with the FM039 and wanted to order it, but that tight clearance made me reconsider, since I'm doing lots of kilometers on my bike and there are alot of bumps and small pebbles on the roads. I'm now on the lookout for some other frame with inner cabling system (RFM104 from greatkeen maybe)


----------



## gpcyclist25

svard75 said:


> Internal Cable Routing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the holes in the bars.
> 
> S


Oy. Nope. HB003 routs cables externally, albeit through gentle grooves.


----------



## gpcyclist25

svard75 said:


> Are you referring to this frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yes then I don't see any routing through the frame in this photo. Would you be able to take a shot yourself and post it?


The FM015 does in fact rout the front derailleur cable through the frame from the bottom, through the hole underneath the BB. This is presumably because the entire BB area is pretty large and there's simply no way to rout that cable around it, at least not in a straight line.

I had no problem routing the cables through the frame - either that one or the rear brake cable. I suppose its one reason to go with a FM015 over say a FM039 - you figure by this point they've gotten those particular details right, especially with some of the bigger manufacturers with presumably larger throughput.


----------



## svard75

gpcyclist25 said:


> Oy. Nope. HB003 routs cables externally, albeit through gentle grooves.


Thanks for confirming that. These are really sweat handlebar/stem units. $300 from ebay!!!


----------



## svard75

gpcyclist25 said:


> The FM015 does in fact rout the front derailleur cable through the frame from the bottom, through the hole underneath the BB. This is presumably because the entire BB area is pretty large and there's simply no way to rout that cable around it, at least not in a straight line.
> 
> I had no problem routing the cables through the frame - either that one or the rear brake cable. I suppose its one reason to go with a FM015 over say a FM039 - you figure by this point they've gotten those particular details right, especially with some of the bigger manufacturers with presumably larger throughput.


gp I believe Finbar was referring to the frames as in post 1505 (Fake Pinarello's). That shot was take directly from that post.

The more I look at the clearance for the FM039 frame the more I want to cancel that frame and go with another one. 23 size tires are readily available I don't know about anything smaller and why should we have to accommodate them, they should be accommodating us the consumer.

S


----------



## ozarkbikeracer1

Great looking decals. Where did you get them?


----------



## kngr8

f3rg said:


> That doesn't seem to be enough clearance should you pick up some road debris. Hit a small patch of sticky tar on a road seam in the summer, and a second later you'll pick up the first rock you roll over. If it's sharp enough, or just pressed between the tire and frame enough, the frame is going to be damaged.


this is a 22mm tubolar, with 23 mm clinker, it's very near but i use this frame with tubolar wheel for circuit race, not for long distance race.


----------



## f3rg

kngr8 said:


> this is a 22mm tubolar, with 23 mm clinker, it's very near but i use this frame with tubolar wheel for circuit race, not for long distance race.


That's fine for your needs, but not for everyone. I think most of us prefer 25c tires nowadays, and I would suspect many are looking to buy a new frame for the bulk of their riding, not just circuit races.


----------



## Finbar

Sorry for the delay - I was in the garage fettling!
Yes - the picture above does show the frame I have - if you look carefully you can see a small hole in the BB area - if the cable guide was running straight it would cover the hole.
THe BB area is a huge lump of aluminium with a hole running through it for the front changer cable. There was some debris in the way - I just poked it out with an old spoke. Easy enough in the end!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2011-Full-Car...I&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=627312366102075985 - this is the seller, mine was smaller. Total price inc 2 bottle cages, seatpost, seat collar & postage was £292. Delivery took a week.
I'll write a full review when I get the thing built up!
F.


----------



## bobonker

^^^ The $100 is just a deposit.

I got my Chinarello Dogma from them and so far, I love it. Email cyclingyong for a better price than what is posted on his web site.

Bob


----------



## 41ants

FM028 ordered and at the house in 5 biz days. Not too bad. I took it to my LBS to do the headset, but am wondering if this space is normal. I was also questioning the king bottom bracket install with all the bare material exposed, but it looks like a few others have that as well. Also, I have seen other matte finishes on these frames and you can still see the carbon weave, but you are unable on mine. Is this normal?


----------



## gpcyclist25

41ants said:


> FM028 ordered and at the house in 5 biz days. Not too bad. I took it to my LBS to do the headset, but am wondering if this space is normal. I was also questioning the king bottom bracket install with all the bare material exposed, but it looks like a few others have that as well. Also, I have seen other matte finishes on these frames and you can still see the carbon weave, but you are unable on mine. Is this normal?


Sure - it just means you have UD matte, not 3k or 12k matte.
I have the CK BB as well - totally normal.


----------



## gpcyclist25

*First ride report - FM015*

OK, the weather relented so I went on my first ride with the newly built bike.

Part of the thing is that the preceding bike is so old and different, its hardly a comparison - the old one is an '03 Specialized Allez, which with the stock Shimano R540 wheels was around 21 lbs. The bike was a 52/42/30 triple, and the wheels are those low spoke jobs - 16/18, so the weight is all in the rims. So the bikes are relatively speaking, night and day.

Anyway, the ride started out fine, except for dropping the chain about 3 miles into it, which didn't happen again. Then I noticed that there was some chain rub in the gears where you shouldn't have chain rub. This is where building your own bike comes in handy - I figured it had to be the FD limit screw, so I hopped off, fixed it, and decided to reinstall the FD later tonight anyway because I noticed that it was slightly rotated last night.

Otherwise, the bike is certainly stiffer, which is largely unnoticeable until you start climbing out of saddle and you notice that the front end isn't wandering around and you can hear every pedal stroke cleanly transfer through the drivetrain. And the drivetrain - SRAM Force with KMC chain, was pretty quiet, contrary to reputation, although I understand the chain has something to do with it. As for comfort, its hard to deconstruct that since I was riding 50mm carbon tubs at 105 psi.

I do like the SRAM shifters, although they take a few minutes to get used to. I'm glad I got the Red shifters - Zero Loss on the right is good to have. I'm also happy with the 50/34 compact cranks - I'm running 11-26 in back so I find that the 50 ring gives me pretty good useful range and the 34/26 is a bailout. The triple was frustrating in that I almost never went into the 30 ring unless I was facing a 15% incline - otherwise I was taunted by the 42.

The bike is more than 5 lbs lighter than the Specialized, and I'm about 147 - I'm of the opinion that the % weight argument about bike weight is wrong. That is, I think the weight on the bike, and obviously the rims, is more important for a couple of reasons - first is that you are accustomed to your own body weight. Second is that dropping bike weight affects not only weight and acceleration, but also perceptibly shifts the center of gravity of the whole assembly upwards, which changes the feel of the bike considerably.

I like the HB003 bars with the Dual tape - with the cables underneath it gives a nice broad platform for the hands

The bike is obviously more solid, which probably has more to do with the age of the Allez, which had all the rattles, etc. that you hear in a bike that age. Probably more to do with the relaxing spring tension in an older bike, as well as the softening frame. I'm surprised/impressed with the solidity of the bike, mostly because I wrenched it myself and of course because the jury's still out on the overall "quality" of the frames.

Anyway, its definitely a fast bike although I didn't have good legs today, especially with the 50mm tubs on it. If nothing else, I won't be able to blame the bike for poor climbing performance.:thumbsup:


----------



## ozarkbikeracer1

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Finally got some hours to do some building  Hope to finish the FM-039isp this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 232921
> 
> 
> View attachment 232922
> 
> 
> Todo: Need to clean old wheelset (been away racing the last two days), seat tube need to be cut down, bar tape, chain, pedals...
> 
> Only issue yet is the seatpost. This is made for 7mm round rails, but my new saddle has 7x9mm rails. Maybe i have to buy a spare seatmast and grind it to fit the rails
> 
> Best regards


Beautiful bike!


----------



## andywong8088

Beautiful bike! 
How about the bike assemble and the ride feel?


----------



## svard75

gpcyclist25 said:


> OK, the weather relented so I went on my first ride with the newly built bike.
> 
> Part of the thing is that the preceding bike is so old and different, its hardly a comparison - the old one is an '03 Specialized Allez, which with the stock Shimano R540 wheels was around 21 lbs. The bike was a 52/42/30 triple, and the wheels are those low spoke jobs - 16/18, so the weight is all in the rims. So the bikes are relatively speaking, night and day.
> 
> Anyway, the ride started out fine, except for dropping the chain about 3 miles into it, which didn't happen again. Then I noticed that there was some chain rub in the gears where you shouldn't have chain rub. This is where building your own bike comes in handy - I figured it had to be the FD limit screw, so I hopped off, fixed it, and decided to reinstall the FD later tonight anyway because I noticed that it was slightly rotated last night.
> 
> Otherwise, the bike is certainly stiffer, which is largely unnoticeable until you start climbing out of saddle and you notice that the front end isn't wandering around and you can hear every pedal stroke cleanly transfer through the drivetrain. And the drivetrain - SRAM Force with KMC chain, was pretty quiet, contrary to reputation, although I understand the chain has something to do with it. As for comfort, its hard to deconstruct that since I was riding 50mm carbon tubs at 105 psi.
> 
> I do like the SRAM shifters, although they take a few minutes to get used to. I'm glad I got the Red shifters - Zero Loss on the right is good to have. I'm also happy with the 50/34 compact cranks - I'm running 11-26 in back so I find that the 50 ring gives me pretty good useful range and the 34/26 is a bailout. The triple was frustrating in that I almost never went into the 30 ring unless I was facing a 15% incline - otherwise I was taunted by the 42.
> 
> The bike is more than 5 lbs lighter than the Specialized, and I'm about 147 - I'm of the opinion that the % weight argument about bike weight is wrong. That is, I think the weight on the bike, and obviously the rims, is more important for a couple of reasons - first is that you are accustomed to your own body weight. Second is that dropping bike weight affects not only weight and acceleration, but also perceptibly shifts the center of gravity of the whole assembly upwards, which changes the feel of the bike considerably.
> 
> I like the HB003 bars with the Dual tape - with the cables underneath it gives a nice broad platform for the hands
> 
> The bike is obviously more solid, which probably has more to do with the age of the Allez, which had all the rattles, etc. that you hear in a bike that age. Probably more to do with the relaxing spring tension in an older bike, as well as the softening frame. I'm surprised/impressed with the solidity of the bike, mostly because I wrenched it myself and of course because the jury's still out on the overall "quality" of the frames.
> 
> Anyway, its definitely a fast bike although I didn't have good legs today, especially with the 50mm tubs on it. If nothing else, I won't be able to blame the bike for poor climbing performance.:thumbsup:


Excellent write up of first impressions. I have built a few bikes and always use blue loctight for things like BB cups, braze on screw, on MTB's all the rear suspension link bolts. From both Sylvania and your comments both indicate some sort of issue with the FD area although yours seems to be more due to adjustments.

I'm glad to hear the HB003 bars feels great. Is there much flex during power punches?

Unfortunately no response from Jenny after yesterday's email. I'm wondering if she has forwarded that email to the engineers for review and waiting for a response prior to getting back to me, or she's sick of replying to me :lol:

I've already paid a $500 deposit do you think they have begun manufacturing the frame or do they wait until I approve the painting design then begin?

Cheers,
S


----------



## lljohansen

*?'s about your handlebar*



gpcyclist25 said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. I don't remember how I happened on this forum and consequently, the idea of building up a cheap chinese frame into a weightweenie bike, but after about 2.5 months, here it is.
> 
> Build details:
> FM015 53cm
> CF fork
> HB003 handlebars
> CF bottle cages
> Neco headset
> SRAM Force, except for KMC X10SL gold chain, SRAM Red levers
> Fizik Arione CX saddle
> Ritchey WCS 4-Axis alloy stem
> Ritchey Pro Carbon seatpost
> Thomson seat collar
> Fizik Dual bar tape
> Jagwire cabling
> Chris King BB
> Token downtube adjusters
> Handbuilt wheels, from Hongfu 50mm rims, Bitex hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes
> Look Keo 2 Max pedals
> 
> Weight estimate - 15.4 lbs
> 
> Notes:
> Made a few mistakes, as this was my first build ever. Stripped the head of the pinch bolt on the RD, despite using a torque wrench. Part is on order at LBS, but not critical, as stripped in final setting. Otherwise, SRAM very easy to install, also had Park Tool repair book on tap as well. Steerer a little tricky to cut, as the Neco compression plug has 2mm lip on it, so even if using a spacer, need to cut down an additional 2mm, which I didn't do. Sanding was taking too long, so I opted for 2x5mm spacers instead of 1x5mm and said screw it. Used carbon paste and greased all threads, bought too much grease, so now have both a 1lb Park Tool can of grease and chemically identical 1lb can of Liquidwrench bearing grease. So I'm set for grease until about the year 2100.
> 
> Frame came in pretty good shape, except for a little "flaking" on the seatpost clamp area, which apparently wasn't cut well, so the layering was uneven, with a small crack through. My LBS indicated that he wasn't too concerned when I showed him (he built the wheels), but I decided to McGyver it and go to Lowes and pick up some epoxy, which I layered over both sides of the crack. Seemed to do the job quite nicely.
> 
> Originally wrapped the Dual tape with the Fizik logo showing, which was just too much red, backed it out and re-wrapped it to be more subtle.
> 
> Wheels - Didn't mean to show this with "race" wheels, but the purchase of my training wheels has become its own saga, one that may end very badly if my concerns come to pass. Vendor is well-known here so I won't open it up until I'm certain that something is amiss, at which point I'll relate the experience.


Nice looking bike

Could you tell me the reach and drop of those handlebars - e-hongfu bikes does not list them on their website.

Thank you


----------



## maxxevv

41ants said:


> FM028 ordered and at the house in 5 biz days. Not too bad. I took it to my LBS to do the headset, but am wondering if this space is normal. I was also questioning the king bottom bracket install with all the bare material exposed, but it looks like a few others have that as well. Also, I have seen other matte finishes on these frames and you can still see the carbon weave, but you are unable on mine. Is this normal?


For the BB it is normal. But that doesn't look right for the headset. 

If you have a vernier caliper, would be good to check out CaneCreek's website on the different standards for integrated headsets. It might be case or either improper installation or wrong headset used altogether. 

Here's the link: 

http://www.canecreek.com/manuals/Headset Tech Specs Rev E.pdf


----------



## Vee

41ants said:


> FM028 ordered and at the house in 5 biz days. Not too bad. I took it to my LBS to do the headset, but am wondering if this space is normal. I was also questioning the king bottom bracket install with all the bare material exposed, but it looks like a few others have that as well. Also, I have seen other matte finishes on these frames and you can still see the carbon weave, but you are unable on mine. Is this normal?


Looks like they assumed you wanted Matte Black paint and not Matte Clear over your carbon. That is why it is black. If it was UD Carbon, you would see it glisten, as all carbon does, in the sun.


----------



## dcurzon

he4adset dont look right


----------



## jkuo

I don't think it's a design defect? Who buys an aero frame and slaps a 25 mm tire on it? There are TT frames that won't fit anything bigger than a 21 and several won't even fit the new wider carbon wheels. If you're going to "fair" the rear wheel like that, it needs to be close which is what they did. 



PLAYONIT said:


> This is something that should be shared with Jenny/Hong-Fu......... It's not right and needs to be fixed in the mold... I want this frame but won't buy it unless this is corrected... Because of road conditions here where I live I ride a 25 tire most of time and a 21 or 23 when away to ride (there's no way it looks like a 25 will fit)... I suspect this could cost them a lot of sales when people that are considering buying the fm039 start seeing this clearance...


----------



## XavierM

*Jerry-Bike*

Has anyone purchased or had any experience from Jerry-Bikes via ali express?

http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/206707


----------



## svard75

jkuo said:


> I don't think it's a design defect? Who buys an aero frame and slaps a 25 mm tire on it? There are TT frames that won't fit anything bigger than a 21 and several won't even fit the new wider carbon wheels. If you're going to "fair" the rear wheel like that, it needs to be close which is what they did.


If this truly is a TT frame then why do they list it in the road frames category. Also the rear wheel clearance should be specified on the website so everyone interested will know ahead instead of after. It's insufficient information IMO.

I have Easton Circuits with 23's that will be going on the FM039 and I need to run at least 110psi for my weight (205lbs). Running 22's or 21's would just make my ride even rougher on these terrible Toronto roads.

S


----------



## Zootv

Svard - you were one of the first to get a FM039, so wasn't too much to research. You would have had to get the schematics and figured out the wheel/tire, ect. While i love the look of this frame, I may not get one now ... 

I used to ride my 91 klein with Continental 18s all the time. Dont think they even make them anymore!


----------



## PLAYONIT

jkuo said:


> I don't think it's a design defect? Who buys an aero frame and slaps a 25 mm tire on it? There are TT frames that won't fit anything bigger than a 21 and several won't even fit the new wider carbon wheels. If you're going to "fair" the rear wheel like that, it needs to be close which is what they did.


I appreciate what your saying.. but, this an Aero frame not a TT frame. Although aero... it's still a utility bike where as TT bike serves a singular purpose. You can see from the photo above in the thread even with the smaller 23 tire it's extremely tight and would bet all the way down to a 21 would still be very tight. As I stated I only ride a 25 because the roads are horrible where I live so what ever frame I buy it has to be able to except the comfier tire and keep me from becoming a soprano. 

I can understand the concept of tucking the tire up close behind the seat tube for the sake of aerodynamics. But doubt that it was arrived at through a thorough wind tunnel testing regimen:wink:


----------



## zachismisitok

I am trying to find somewhere to buy the chinarello in all white. Does anyone know where I can find it?

46HM3K


----------



## svard75

Zootv said:


> Svard - you were one of the first to get a FM039, so wasn't too much to research. You would have had to get the schematics and figured out the wheel/tire, ect. While i love the look of this frame, I may not get one now ...
> 
> I used to ride my 91 klein with Continental 18s all the time. Dont think they even make them anymore!


no no. Actually Sylvania and kngr8 appear to be one of the first who have ordered and are currently using it. I just placed the order last week and was told 40 days lead time for build and painting. I just hope they haven't begun making it yet.


----------



## svard75

zachismisitok said:


> I am trying to find somewhere to buy the chinarello in all white. Does anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> 46HM3K


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3399096&postcount=1885


----------



## zachismisitok

Thanks! Got a quote and time frame from Jerry. Hopefully this will happen later this month.

further question- what kind of bottom bracket does that take? What is "most croxover" ???


----------



## svard75

Jenny Replied about the clearance issue.

"thanks for your email!
please do not worry, now enclosed some photo to you.
these photo are we take today after get our another customer's photo.
our engineer already comfirm no problem. I do not know if the wheels building not correct or somethings else.
in the future there will have 10mm spacer between the seat tube and wheels.
so will no any problem.do not so worry.
so I hope you can keeping order our FM039 frame
do not worry, if do have problem then we will changed our model for all of our customer.
thanks!"

She also sent a few photos. Take a look at that rear tire 
1. does that look properly inflated? 
2. does that look like a 23?


----------



## svard75

zachismisitok said:


> Thanks! Got a quote and time frame from Jerry. Hopefully this will happen later this month.
> 
> further question- what kind of bottom bracket does that take? What is "most croxover" ???


BSA English is the standard external cup and is most widely used, For example Shimano Ultegra. It's most commonly known as English or Italian thread and 68mm wide. BB30 and other sizes are a newer standard, that I believe involve press fit cups. Either way if you don't have a crankset, ensure you know what you're getting prior to ordering a frame because you can't change that after. Although there are BB30 to BSA adapters, but who knows if they are as tight as the right fit.

S


----------



## PeteMadog

Does anyone know if you can get one of these frames in a really small size, ideally with a 48cm top tube and for 650c wheels?

Thanks


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



svard75 said:


> Jenny Replied about the clearance issue.
> 
> "thanks for your email!
> please do not worry, now enclosed some photo to you.
> these photo are we take today after get our another customer's photo.
> our engineer already comfirm no problem. I do not know if the wheels building not correct or somethings else.
> in the future there will have 10mm spacer between the seat tube and wheels.
> so will no any problem.do not so worry.
> so I hope you can keeping order our FM039 frame
> do not worry, if do have problem then we will changed our model for all of our customer.
> thanks!"
> 
> She also sent a few photos. Take a look at that rear tire
> 1. does that look properly inflated?
> 2. does that look like a 23?


The 4mm in the picture would be okay for me, 10mm a bit to much, the small distance looks great... but as you ask is it a inflated 23mm tire in picture? 
1: i run Vredestein and the will take 12bars! not 6 or 8. 
2: 23 tire.... Don't know, could be 20, Vredestein is a bit big in casing, i will try mounting another tire and post pics.

Ouote Jenny: "I do not know if the wheels building not correct or somethings else." wheels are Campagnolo factory build wheels, not a homebuildt wheel !!

EDIT:

Just tried mounting a Schwalbe Ultremo r.1 23/700c with the old Campy Vento wheel.. 8bar and the clearance is 3-3,5mm so it must be the Vredestein there is oversize.

Best regards


----------



## jp434

After having lurked for the last 3 months I thought I should share my story. Back in March I went back and forth trying to decide between an fm028, fm015, or some frame off of eBay. i decided to go with a fm028 from Deng Fu because I liked the geometry and Deng Fu had a good record among posters here, from what I could tell. 

I went back and forth with Mina over paint options and ISP vs non ISP. I placed my order and payed April 8. It seemed as though prices went up $50 that week, but i could live with that. I went with a non-ISP because Mina said that it would be faster and I chose a fairly simple paint job. I wanted to be understated, but not totally plain. I was quoted 10-15 days lead time.

Each time that I contacted Mina, she told me it would ship next week. She never mentioned the "paintshop reset" that everyone was citing around that time. I didn't get too worried until the 45 day mark approached, since I would no longer be able to dispute the payment on PayPal. I was relieved when I finally received a tracking number May 26th. Bike arrived here in Austin on June 3, only 1 day after clearing customs.

I built it with the low end parts I had on my last bike. I have ridden it daily since then. This is my first carbon bike and I am pleased the most by the stiffness at the BB compared to my old aluminum junker. It also feels stable in fast corners and smoother on chip sealed roads. I am totally pleased with the construction, the paint, ease of assembly and overall quality. Next time I order from China, I will take the "lead time" with a grain of salt.

Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## gpcyclist25

svard75 said:


> Excellent write up of first impressions. I have built a few bikes and always use blue loctight for things like BB cups, braze on screw, on MTB's all the rear suspension link bolts. From both Sylvania and your comments both indicate some sort of issue with the FD area although yours seems to be more due to adjustments.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the HB003 bars feels great. Is there much flex during power punches?
> 
> Unfortunately no response from Jenny after yesterday's email. I'm wondering if she has forwarded that email to the engineers for review and waiting for a response prior to getting back to me, or she's sick of replying to me :lol:
> 
> I've already paid a $500 deposit do you think they have begun manufacturing the frame or do they wait until I approve the painting design then begin?
> 
> Cheers,
> S


I didn't detect any flex on the bars, but as a general rule carbon bars flex more than AL bars, but are obviously considerably lighter - see Velonews' testing from a couple of months ago. I don't know how their manufacturing process works. To be honest, before I ordered, I sort of conceded to myself that the process was going to be opaque, take awhile, and have an element of adventure to it. As long as you've done what you need to do in terms of relaying your wishes, I'd recommend that as a perspective.


----------



## gpcyclist25

lljohansen said:


> Nice looking bike
> 
> Could you tell me the reach and drop of those handlebars - e-hongfu bikes does not list them on their website.
> 
> Thank you


Okay - I should apologize here. Apparently I got the *HB002 *bars, not HB003. I hope that doesn't screw anybody up.

For the HB002 bars, the drop is 150mm and reach is 80mm.

I got my frame parts from Dengfu - wheel rims from Hongfu.


----------



## Zootv

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> The 4mm in the picture would be okay for me, 10mm a bit to much, the small distance looks great... but as you ask is it a inflated 23mm tire in picture?
> 1: i run Vredestein and the will take 12bars! not 6 or 8.
> 2: 23 tire.... Don't know, could be 20, Vredestein is a bit big in casing, i will try mounting another tire and post pics.
> 
> Ouote Jenny: "I do not know if the wheels building not correct or somethings else." wheels are Campagnolo factory build wheels, not a homebuildt wheel !!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just tried mounting a Schwalbe Ultremo r.1 23/700c with the old Campy Vento wheel.. 8bar and the clearance is 3-3,5mm so it must be the Vredestein there is oversize.
> 
> Best regards


Love the Ultremo R1's but too expensive for everyday use. I use 23s Vredesteins Fortezzas at almost 8.6 - 10 bars on my rears now, I wonder when they will change the spacing as Im still a few months out ordering the bike.


----------



## enzo269

mrbubbles said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's soooo obvious those wheels aren't Campy Boras.


LOL... Spoke pattern is way off on the Boras 

Extremely obvious that the frame is a Chinarello too.. This is one of the better copies, but you can still pick it apart quite easily..


----------



## RC28

zachismisitok said:


> Thanks! Got a quote and time frame from Jerry. Hopefully this will happen later this month.
> 
> further question- what kind of bottom bracket does that take? What is "most croxover" ???


That frame has an English/BSA BB. It just happens to copy the labeling of the MOst Croxover found in the real Pinarello frames (which, btw, use Italian BBs)


----------



## sand101

svard75 said:


> Wow that looks fantastic. That's exactly what I want. I have asked Jenny if they can do it and how long it will take. Waiting for a reply.
> 
> EDIT: Unidirectional carbon. Does that mean it's not quite as strong as the 3k, 12k? I read that the 12k weave seems to be the strongest because of the amount of fibre running in each direction.
> 
> Thanks,
> S


UD just means that all the carbon fiber is in one direction. This makes it by far the strongest in the direction of fiber (perpendicular to fiber it is very weak). The woven fibers are reinforced in both directions, but aren't quite as strong because the fibers are split between 0 and 90 degrees. Of the woven materials 1k>3k>12k in strength. You don't see 1k often at all because it is pretty expensive to make, just because of the number of tows that are typically involved. And (IMO) it is such a tight pattern it really isn't all that visible.

But also note that the outer layer is a finishing layer and doesn't represent what is underneath (which is typically UD oriented in the directions that they want to reinforce). So the fact that a frame has a 12k finish doesn't mean it is weaker. Purely aesthetics.


----------



## 41ants

dcurzon said:


> he4adset dont look right


That's what I said to the LBS, but they told me it is fine. I guess I could take it to another shop and pay them to try and figure it out. Cane creek headset didn't have instructions


----------



## petepeterson

the neco that came with my FM028 had a couple spacers that allow you to close the gap between frame/cap... maybe there are some in there. Shitty bike shop to just install it like that and say it's fine. Also some here have complained of residual resin in the frames integrated cups. Bearing could not be fully seated.
Or could just be the wrong headset in that the bearings are too tall for the frame.....

Also you got matte black painted... definitely need to specify when ordering that you want matte 3K/12K etc if you want to see the weave.... here's the best photo I have of my neco headset that mina sent with my matte 3K fm028. I'm waiting on a tune cappy then I'll post the whole build even though it's now been made obsolete by those 039's....


----------



## alexb618

headset 2 posts above will work fine, just the top cap of those headsets isnt designed correctly IMO 

get a replacement top bearing cover (or whatever it is called) from a different shop

im using a campy record cap with the neco bearings, fits fine


----------



## wipower

Hi guys,

I'm a new forum member 

I'd like to buy a ISP frame for racing. 

What do you suggest me? Which is he more performance frame at the moment?

Thanks in advance

wipower


----------



## Vee

For anyone searching for a carbon front derailleur clamp in 31.8 or 34.9 mm, chain reaction cycles just got a shipment in of Ratio UD carbon FD clamps in both sizes. The best part? It's $33 usd plus shipping.

Edit: Link here: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61287


----------



## svard75

wipower said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a new forum member
> 
> I'd like to buy a ISP frame for racing.
> 
> What do you suggest me? Which is he more performance frame at the moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> wipower


There are soo many options out there if you're looking for cheap Chinese carbon.

Try these websites for more information and a look at different types.

http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1

http://dengfubikes.com/

You can even search through alibaba.com for all kinds of suppliers. Here is another link
http://www.alibaba.com/products/carbon_road_bike_frames/TW--122203.html

I filtered it by Taiwanese manufacturers as I've been told they produce more consistent and better quality frames/forks.

I would search through this thread and get an idea of the frames which are the most popular and read about responses. That's usually the best advice.

Cheers,
S


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> There are soo many options out there if you're looking for cheap Chinese carbon.
> 
> Try these websites for more information and a look at different types.
> 
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1
> 
> http://dengfubikes.com/
> 
> You can even search through alibaba.com for all kinds of suppliers. Here is another link
> http://www.alibaba.com/products/carbon_road_bike_frames/TW--122203.html
> 
> I filtered it by Taiwanese manufacturers as I've been told they produce more consistent and better quality frames/forks.
> 
> I would search through this thread and get an idea of the frames which are the most popular and read about responses. That's usually the best advice.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


I would suggest being very careful just openly buying anything from people on Alibaba. One of the many reasons we have these threads is that certain vendors have established a positive reputation on these forums and throughout the community after many positive transactions. IMO, go with a vendor you see listed in these threads and avoid all others.


----------



## svard75

I just noticed something. On the http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/index.asp main Hong Fu website the FM039 ISP and non ISP are not there anymore. It is still showing on the http://www.e-hongfu-bikes.com/

Does anyone remember if this frame was on their main website? I thought it was. If you recall something Jenny said in her email that makes me think they are pulling sales of this frameset for now was this... "_in the future there will have 10mm spacer between the seat tube and wheels._"

S


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> I would suggest being very careful just openly buying anything from people on Alibaba. One of the many reasons we have these threads is that certain vendors have established a positive reputation on these forums and throughout the community after many positive transactions. IMO, go with a vendor you see listed in these threads and avoid all others.


Words of Wisdom +++


----------



## Sylvania

*Fm039*

Hi

Just mounted a Michelin Krylium Carbon tyre, lots of space with the FM039 frame.

Michelin:
View attachment 233450

Michelin:
View attachment 233451



Best regards


----------



## RC28

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Just mounted a Michelin Krylium Carbon tyre and spot the difference  *lots of space* with tyre with the FM039 frame.
> 
> ]
> 
> Best regards


I don't know if I would call that "lots of space". It looks kinda tight still...


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



RC28 said:


> I don't know if I would call that "lots of space". It looks kinda tight still...


About 3mm space and there is a 0,4mm protection tape on the frame also... not enough 
for a 25mm tyre. Have raced about 100km, with the Vredestein, and there is no "skid"marks on the Frame/tape.. 

Best regards


----------



## Vee

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> About 3mm space and there is a 0,4mm protection tape on the frame also... not enough
> for a 25mm tyre. Have raced about 100km, with the Vredestein, and there is no "skid"marks on the Frame/tape..
> 
> Best regards


I was wondering what that line was... protection tape! Nice. Where did you locate/purchase that?


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



Vee said:


> I was wondering what that line was... protection tape! Nice. Where did you locate/purchase that?


It's 3M "pressure sensitive tape", got it for free at a car garage, they use it to protect paint. It is easy to cut into shape and folds easy around odd shapes

Best regards


----------



## 41ants

petepeterson said:


> the neco that came with my FM028 had a couple spacers that allow you to close the gap between frame/cap... maybe there are some in there. Shitty bike shop to just install it like that and say it's fine. Also some here have complained of residual resin in the frames integrated cups. Bearing could not be fully seated.
> Or could just be the wrong headset in that the bearings are too tall for the frame.....


Yeah I am really pissed off considering they charged me $90 to do the damn headset, and bottom bracket. They could have at least used some lube before they bent me over!

I'm happy with the finish and prefer it to the carbon weave. Could have been the wrong headset? THis is the one that I actually purchased : http://cgi.ebay.com/250800860984


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Just mounted a Michelin Krylium Carbon tyre and spot the difference  lots of space with tyre with the FM039 frame.
> 
> Michelin:
> View attachment 233450
> 
> Michelin:
> View attachment 233451
> 
> Vredestein (same size):
> View attachment 233452
> 
> 
> Best regards



Great to know, although I am thinking of getting the FM015 frame instead. Mainly due to this clearance plus the fact that they quoted me 45-60 work days to be finished. That puts me into September until they ship. So basically I'm forking out the money now for something I will be riding next season. Not cool.

S


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



svard75 said:


> Great to know, although I am thinking of getting the FM015 frame instead. Mainly due to this clearance plus the fact that they quoted me 45-60 work days to be finished. That puts me into September until they ship. So basically I'm forking out the money now for something I will be riding next season. Not cool.
> 
> S


I was also quoted 45 days, i payed Jenny the 30apr and received TT number 25may from our mail (out of China 20may :thumbsup: Taxoffice 22may :mad2: 14 days later in my livingroom 7june)

10mm spacer between the seat tube and wheels... Think that is to much, the close setup looks great, and how often does your wheel pick up tarmac greater than 1-2mm?

.


Best regards


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I was also quoted 45 days, i payed Jenny the 30apr and received TT number 25may from our mail (out of China 20may :thumbsup: Taxoffice 22may :mad2: 14 days later in my livingroom 7june)
> 
> 10mm spacer between the seat tube and wheels... Think that is to much, the close setup looks great, and how often does your wheel pick up tarmac greater than 1-2mm?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Best regards


I paid Jenny last week and I still haven't even finalized the paint design. She's been slow in responding once every day and a half and her answers spawn new questions in my head then I ask again and day after day.

S


----------



## svard75

On this note would someone tell me if I currently ride a 60cm Jake the Snake cyclocross with this geometry:









What size should I be looking at? I thought 58cm but reading further back in v4 of this thread I saw the numbers are off quite a bit. Plus I had to get a shorter stem and moved my seat forward so I'm more comfortable on my Jake.

Cheers,
S


----------



## beston

That is an ample amount of clearance for an aero wheel cutout! As long as the thickness of a credit card can pass between the frame and tire (3mm), you'll be fine. This is the UCI limit that is used in TT races.



Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> Just mounted a Michelin Krylium Carbon tyre and spot the difference  lots of space with tyre with the FM039 frame.
> 
> Michelin:
> View attachment 233450


----------



## Sylvania

GREAT 


beston said:


> That is an ample amount of clearance for an aero wheel cutout! As long as the thickness of a credit card can pass between the frame and tire (3mm), you'll be fine. This is the UCI limit that is used in TT races.


@svard75: Take a look at this site:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO 

Nice size guide

Best regards


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> GREAT
> 
> 
> @svard75: Take a look at this site:
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
> 
> Nice size guide
> 
> Best regards


Ooo thank you!

S


----------



## Zootv

svard75 said:


> Ooo thank you!
> 
> S


here is a site i also use, good to use more than 1. Need to create an account first though

https://www.wrenchscience.com/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Secure/Fit/Height.aspx


----------



## wipower

svard75 said:


> There are soo many options out there if you're looking for cheap Chinese carbon.
> 
> Try these websites for more information and a look at different types.
> 
> You can even search through alibaba.com for all kinds of suppliers. Here is another link
> 
> I filtered it by Taiwanese manufacturers as I've been told they produce more consistent and better quality frames/forks.
> 
> I would search through this thread and get an idea of the frames which are the most popular and read about responses. That's usually the best advice.
> 
> Cheers,
> S



thank you very much 

I found 4 frames that I like:

FM039 ISP
RFM107 ISP
FM035 NO ISP
FM-R838 

it's very hard to choose


----------



## joris123

*dilemma*

i am facing a dilemma maybe you can help me out, I am just a fraction away from buying a swiftcarbon R838ISP but yesterday i was scanning this forum and it seems this frame is also available at topride and [email protected] is selling this frame too.

The price of the swiftcarbon is higher than the other frames, only swiftcarbon is painted and the others are just carbon black. Since swiftcabon is a 'retailer' like other internet retailers i have a better feeling ordering a frame @ swiftcarbon.

Is my feeling right? Are these frames the same of the same quality or is the original source (producer) of all these frames the same?

Thanks.


----------



## svard75

OMG thanks for the measurement calculators. I thought I would be 58 based off my KONA but these measurements are telling me that I should be getting a 55cm frame. That was a close call.

Thank You for those two sites Sylvania and Zootv!


----------



## mmatrix

*ultegra Di2 any news?*

has anyone heard anything about the Ultegra Di2 coming out in 2012? think it could work well on the fm039


----------



## sojourn

Got the frame Monday afternoon and took a shakedown ride today...still dialing it in.
Thanks for all of the posts here, its helped a lot!


----------



## Spursrider

joris123 said:


> i am facing a dilemma maybe you can help me out, I am just a fraction away from buying a swiftcarbon R838ISP but yesterday i was scanning this forum and it seems this frame is also available at topride and [email protected] is selling this frame too.
> 
> The price of the swiftcarbon is higher than the other frames, only swiftcarbon is painted and the others are just carbon black. Since swiftcabon is a 'retailer' like other internet retailers i have a better feeling ordering a frame @ swiftcarbon.
> 
> Is my feeling right? Are these frames the same of the same quality or is the original source (producer) of all these frames the same?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the non-ISP version from Topride. I built it up with SRAM components and have ridden about 300km and it has been good so far, but I have not ridden the other similar looking bikes (eg. De Rosa R838, Ribble Stealth or Swiftcarbon 838) for comparison. 
What is the price of the Swiftcarbon 838? It certainly has the best paintjob I've seen for this frame.


----------



## f3rg

Sylvania said:


> Vredestein (same size):
> View attachment 233452


I emailed Jenny and asked if they were going to do anything about the clearance on future frames, and she said yes. They're going to make sure there's enough room to fit a 25c with more clearance than what you currently have with a 23c.


----------



## Jarryd

Your frame looks awesome. Great job!

I am looking at getting a FM028 however paint choices are confusing.

From your photos it looks blackish but you can still see the carbon weave. I presume this glistens in the sunlight?

I have been given the impression that this paint/finish combination is caused by chooseing a Matt 3k carbon finish? 

Is that what you requested with your order?

Thank you!





gpcyclist25 said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. I don't remember how I happened on this forum and consequently, the idea of building up a cheap chinese frame into a weightweenie bike, but after about 2.5 months, here it is.
> 
> Build details:
> FM015 53cm
> CF fork
> HB003 handlebars
> CF bottle cages
> Neco headset
> SRAM Force, except for KMC X10SL gold chain, SRAM Red levers
> Fizik Arione CX saddle
> Ritchey WCS 4-Axis alloy stem
> Ritchey Pro Carbon seatpost
> Thomson seat collar
> Fizik Dual bar tape
> Jagwire cabling
> Chris King BB
> Token downtube adjusters
> Handbuilt wheels, from Hongfu 50mm rims, Bitex hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes
> Look Keo 2 Max pedals
> 
> Weight estimate - 15.4 lbs
> 
> Notes:
> Made a few mistakes, as this was my first build ever. Stripped the head of the pinch bolt on the RD, despite using a torque wrench. Part is on order at LBS, but not critical, as stripped in final setting. Otherwise, SRAM very easy to install, also had Park Tool repair book on tap as well. Steerer a little tricky to cut, as the Neco compression plug has 2mm lip on it, so even if using a spacer, need to cut down an additional 2mm, which I didn't do. Sanding was taking too long, so I opted for 2x5mm spacers instead of 1x5mm and said screw it. Used carbon paste and greased all threads, bought too much grease, so now have both a 1lb Park Tool can of grease and chemically identical 1lb can of Liquidwrench bearing grease. So I'm set for grease until about the year 2100.
> 
> Frame came in pretty good shape, except for a little "flaking" on the seatpost clamp area, which apparently wasn't cut well, so the layering was uneven, with a small crack through. My LBS indicated that he wasn't too concerned when I showed him (he built the wheels), but I decided to McGyver it and go to Lowes and pick up some epoxy, which I layered over both sides of the crack. Seemed to do the job quite nicely.
> 
> Originally wrapped the Dual tape with the Fizik logo showing, which was just too much red, backed it out and re-wrapped it to be more subtle.
> 
> Wheels - Didn't mean to show this with "race" wheels, but the purchase of my training wheels has become its own saga, one that may end very badly if my concerns come to pass. Vendor is well-known here so I won't open it up until I'm certain that something is amiss, at which point I'll relate the experience.


----------



## gpcyclist25

41ants said:


> Yeah I am really pissed off considering they charged me $90 to do the damn headset, and bottom bracket. They could have at least used some lube before they bent me over!
> 
> I'm happy with the finish and prefer it to the carbon weave. Could have been the wrong headset? THis is the one that I actually purchased : http://cgi.ebay.com/250800860984


Dude that's seriously rough - you can buy the Park Tool torque wrench and bottom bracket tool and maybe the full Park Tool bit set for $90 and did it yourself in about 10 minutes.


----------



## gpcyclist25

Jarryd said:


> Your frame looks awesome. Great job!
> 
> I am looking at getting a FM028 however paint choices are confusing.
> 
> From your photos it looks blackish but you can still see the carbon weave. I presume this glistens in the sunlight?
> 
> I have been given the impression that this paint/finish combination is caused by chooseing a Matt 3k carbon finish?
> 
> Is that what you requested with your order?
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks - I just got new wheels and the rims are red with black hubs, so the reverse of what's shown there now.

The finish is matte 3k carbon, which does not glisten - it isn't glossy, hence matte. The weave is visible everywhere except for the bottom bracket area. I like it better than the glossy - looks less plastic to me.


----------



## bobonker

sojourn said:


> Got the frame Monday afternoon and took a shakedown ride today...still dialing it in.
> Thanks for all of the posts here, its helped a lot!


Looks good. Greatkeen ?

Bob


----------



## wipower

*RFM107 Greatkeen*

Hi,

someone has already bought this frame?

What do you think about it?


----------



## bvhaute

I was also considering buying the 838 frame from swiftcarbon. I received a price quotation from them: 

"Dear Bart: The price of R838 ISP is USD$2446 FOB."

Is this possible? At first I thought it was the price for the completed bike and I e-mailed them back, but they confirmed it is the price for the frame only!!!! :cryin:

Joris: did you receive a price quotation from swiftcarbon?





joris123 said:


> i am facing a dilemma maybe you can help me out, I am just a fraction away from buying a swiftcarbon R838ISP but yesterday i was scanning this forum and it seems this frame is also available at topride and [email protected] is selling this frame too.
> 
> The price of the swiftcarbon is higher than the other frames, only swiftcarbon is painted and the others are just carbon black. Since swiftcabon is a 'retailer' like other internet retailers i have a better feeling ordering a frame @ swiftcarbon.
> 
> Is my feeling right? Are these frames the same of the same quality or is the original source (producer) of all these frames the same?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> Frame and fork arrived today. Ordered from ebaygoods. There were some bumps along the way, like they sent me the wrong frame the first time but they made amends and it was handled quickly and professionally. Frame looks great. I through a wheel in and no alignment problems. Fit and finish look A+. BB threads look good. No gunk blocking up any holes. Appears to be a DengFU F004. The build will have to wait as I am basically doing a 100% transfer of components from my current bike. Gotta get through the weekend races and the Tuesday Nite World Championships first.


Build went smoothly. Took her out for a ride yesterday. No issues. 100% satisfied with this frame and fork. Bike weighs in at 16.5, with no weight-weenie components. A mix of Campag Record, Chorus and Daytona stuff the from the early to mid 2000s. Aluminum bar and stem. Fairly light set of clinchers.


----------



## svard75

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> Build went smoothly. Took her out for a ride yesterday. No issues. 100% satisfied with this frame and fork. Bike weighs in at 16.5, with no weight-weenie components. A mix of Campag Record, Chorus and Daytona stuff the from the early to mid 2000s. Aluminum bar and stem. Fairly light set of clinchers.


Great post. 

See posts like this should be coming in not only immediately after riding it for a few hours but a few weeks later and so on just to keep the reassurances up. Who knows how many people are lurking here reading this stuff but don't take the plunge because of the lack of long term reviews.

Is there anyone out there from perhaps v1 of this thread who is riding a frame and is still completely satisfied?

S


----------



## henrypvasquez




----------



## henrypvasquez




----------



## sojourn

bobonker said:


> Looks good. Greatkeen ?
> 
> Bob


Yes, assembled with very minor problems...thread chasing mostly.


----------



## PLAYONIT

svard75 said:


> Great post.
> 
> See posts like this should be coming in not only immediately after riding it for a few hours but a few weeks later and so on just to keep the reassurances up. Who knows how many people are lurking here reading this stuff but don't take the plunge because of the lack of long term reviews.
> 
> Is there anyone out there from perhaps v1 of this thread who is riding a frame and is still completely satisfied?
> 
> S



I got my bike just prior to v1...I was the first one to buy the FM-015 from Hong-Fu still a pleasure to ride in it's second season... no problems with frame or wheels... it took me awhile to get comfortable with the handling.... but realized I was just being tentative with it's quick handling ... bike weighs 15lbs. in it's current configuration and 16.4lbs. with my Neuvation R28X wheels....


----------



## XavierM

*CyclingYong*

So I just paid CyclingYong a $100 deposit for a 54 Pinarello Prince BoB. I decided to give it a shot as as He has had great email communication with me in regards to placing the order. Estimated paint time is 10-15 days and shipping time is also 10-15 days. He agreed to send me image once paint was done before final payment was sent.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## svard75

PLAYONIT said:


> I got my bike just prior to v1...I was the first one to buy the FM-015 from Hong-Fu still a pleasure to ride in it's second season... no problems with frame or wheels... it took me awhile to get comfortable with the handling.... but realized I was just being tentative with it's quick handling ... bike weighs 15lbs. in it's current configuration and 16.4lbs. with my Neuvation R28X wheels....


Wow fantastic. 15 lbs with SRAM RED!? Geeze mine will likely be more like 17 then. I have Ultegra 6600 SL/6700 (I love the gunmetal look) mix plus the wheels are Easton Circuit's, a Specialized toupe saddle and am planning on full carbon all other components.

S


----------



## ashpelham

I just cannot believe how awesome this bike looks. How are the designs applied to the bike? They look almost like a stainless steel overlay, but I'm sure they are just stickers. Who cut the stickers for you? Any concerns that Shimano might not like using their proprietary grouppo name on a no-name carbon bicycle? THE BIKE IS AWESOME LOOKING!


----------



## ultraman6970

Is the R838 the same than the pedal force??? Anybody knows?? Thanks.


----------



## svard75

henrypvasquez said:


>


Fantastic. What frame is that?

S


----------



## Rob81

Fm039 tyre clearance...isn't the vertical tube shaped in such a way that it's cave=what we see from outside is the tube "embracing" the tire? in real there should be more clearence between the edge of the tyre and the the tube itself. Atleast it looked like that in pics without wheel mounted but i could be wrong.


----------



## petepeterson

svard75 said:


> Fantastic. What frame is that?
> 
> S


It's a FM028


----------



## boleiro

*New FM015 Owner*

Thanks to this thread and a decent tax return, I finally made the purchase of a 55cm FM015 in 3K. Got it from Jenny at Hong Fu, they were great, the purchase couldn't have been easier. Received the frameset/headset in 6 days. Came in perfect condition, the build was academic, no issues. Everything fit and it was set up in a single days work. With the maiden voyage out of the way, I can say I am very impressed with this frame. It performed awesome all around; decents, climbing and flats. Its just a very fun ride. Looking forward to many miles on chinese carbon. 

Notes from my experience for those in FM015 research mode, the Neco headset fits great. Once the bearings were pre loaded, gaps were nonexistent. The headset is very smooth and quiet. The crown race provided was typically difficult to install but was easily fitted by using a section of 1.5" pvc pipe and a hammer. the internal routing for the rear brake was easily installed. Just push in the brake wire and out it comes the other end. Just make sure the brake wire is cut cleanly and isn't fraying or it will snag and get stuck or unravel it worse as it goes through the internal wire guide. the down tube barrel adjusters are not included, but standard adjusters work. got a generic pair at my LBS for a buck. Be sure you're torquing correctly, invest in a torque wrench. BB cable guide is included, mine was aligned correctly. Get an extra derailleur hanger. They are aluminum and very easily cross threaded (yes, direct from my experience). The rest, was as expected.


----------



## ultraman6970

Is the R838 the same than one of the pedal force RS3??????? Anybody knows?? Thanks.


----------



## svard75

boleiro said:


> Thanks to this thread and a decent tax return, I finally made the purchase of a 55cm FM015 in 3K. Got it from Jenny at Hong Fu, they were great, the purchase couldn't have been easier. Received the frameset/headset in 6 days. Came in perfect condition, the build was academic, no issues. Everything fit and it was set up in a single days work. With the maiden voyage out of the way, I can say I am very impressed with this frame. It performed awesome all around; decents, climbing and flats. Its just a very fun ride. Looking forward to many miles on chinese carbon.
> 
> Notes from my experience for those in FM015 research mode, the Neco headset fits great. Once the bearings were pre loaded, gaps were nonexistent. The headset is very smooth and quiet. The crown race provided was typically difficult to install but was easily fitted by using a section of 1.5" pvc pipe and a hammer. the internal routing for the rear brake was easily installed. Just push in the brake wire and out it comes the other end. Just make sure the brake wire is cut cleanly and isn't fraying or it will snag and get stuck or unravel it worse as it goes through the internal wire guide. the down tube barrel adjusters are not included, but standard adjusters work. got a generic pair at my LBS for a buck. Be sure you're torquing correctly, invest in a torque wrench. BB cable guide is included, mine was aligned correctly. Get an extra derailleur hanger. They are aluminum and very easily cross threaded (yes, direct from my experience). The rest, was as expected.


Love it. Can't wait to get mine. I went with the ISP in the end and HongFu will paint it for me. When you power up a hill do you feel any flex?

Cheers,
S


----------



## boleiro

Svard, climbing is where I really felt the frames stiffness. Can't say I really noticed the stiffness on flats, it's just very comfy. going out of the saddle I felt no give. And it tracks awesome on downhill runs. You'll love it.


----------



## slabber

I'm still looking for an extra small frame for my wife. Something with a TT length in the 500mm range. 

One of our local shops (Pecco's) has their own branded frames with two x-small options - actual TT lengths in the 495mm range, with effective TT between 505 and 510mm. 

Has anyone seen a frame with similar dimensions from any of the reputable suppliers?

I've already checked with HongFu, Dengfu, Yishun, Flyxii. 

Anywhere else I should try?


----------



## Lucky77

Well, the bike is now assembled and all that's left is the final fitting and the decals.

The frame is a carbonzone TT-01 (FM-018) painted in matte black. I asked for a matte finish 3K carbon weave, but that got lost in translation. Still very happy with the end product. The wheels (which I already owned) are de-stickered 45mm Edge carbon rims; saddle is a Fizik Arione Tri2; and the bars are Vision Tri Max. Running gear is SRAM Force with SRAM Red crankset (and TT chainring). 

I will post final pics once the decals are on and the steerer tube cut. I'll do a full rundown on the specs and cost when I post the final result, but I think it cost around the A$1100 mark all up.

PS - I realise the bars aren't sitting straight. I'll straighten it up when I cut the tube.


----------



## lljohansen

*500mm TT*



slabber said:


> I'm still looking for an extra small frame for my wife. Something with a TT length in the 500mm range.
> 
> One of our local shops (Pecco's) has their own branded frames with two x-small options - actual TT lengths in the 495mm range, with effective TT between 505 and 510mm.
> 
> Has anyone seen a frame with similar dimensions from any of the reputable suppliers?
> 
> I've already checked with HongFu, Dengfu, Yishun, Flyxii.
> 
> Anywhere else I should try?


I have bought the FM-R830 frame and fork from Wenzhou Sunday Trade (it is the Planet X Nanolight):
http://shangding.en.alibaba.com/pro..._R830_Road_Bike_Super_Light_Carbon_Frame.html

They should have the size you need - mine is also size 49 or 51. Great company, super light frame.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## dcurzon

lljohansen said:


> I have bought the FM-R830 frame and fork from Wenzhou Sunday Trade (it is the Planet X Nanolight):
> 
> They should have the size you need - mine is also size 49 or 51. Great company, super light frame.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


what was the real weight of the frame/forks? planetX state 999g and 375g, Wenzhou state 820/340?


----------



## walamt

I've been reading through these threads and haven't found an answer to this question. Is there a reference guide that details what brand/model frames you can get from the various suppliers?

The most obvious frame is the Pinarello Dogma and Colnago. Has anyone come accross a Willier Cento Uno copy for instance?


----------



## Vee

Lucky77 said:


> Well, the bike is now assembled and all that's left is the final fitting and the decals.
> 
> The frame is a carbonzone TT-01 (FM-018) painted in matte black. I asked for a matte finish 3K carbon weave, but that got lost in translation. Still very happy with the end product. The wheels (which I already owned) are de-stickered 45mm Edge carbon rims; saddle is a Fizik Arione Tri2; and the bars are Vision Tri Max. Running gear is SRAM Force with SRAM Red crankset (and TT chainring).
> 
> I will post final pics once the decals are on and the steerer tube cut. I'll do a full rundown on the specs and cost when I post the final result, but I think it cost around the A$1100 mark all up.
> 
> PS - I realise the bars aren't sitting straight. I'll straighten it up when I cut the tube.


Nice bike! Is this the same frame that people are having problems with the rear break mounts/cable routing? Did you have those issues? Did you use an OEM brake from them or did you use one of your own? Please also post a build list when you post your final results. Thanks!


----------



## bkwitche

Is there any reason I cannot seem to get any answer at all from Mina with Deng Fu? I've sent two inquiries about am FM028 frame and fork price and have heard nothing back. Once was about two weeks ago and then again yesterday.

I'm considering no longer going this route. I know many have had good experiences, but if I can't even get an answer BEFORE they have my money, I'd hate to see why happens after I pay.


----------



## lljohansen

dcurzon said:


> what was the real weight of the frame/forks? planetX state 999g and 375g, Wenzhou state 820/340?


I must admit I have forgotten the exact numbers, but I think Planet X's numbers are for a painted frame and fork. Wenzhou is probably just with the clear coat. 

Mine is just naked 3K carbon with gloss clear coat and the numbers from Wenzhou are pretty accurate, as far as I can remember. It is a real lightweight frame for sure.


----------



## svard75

lljohansen said:


> I must admit I have forgotten the exact numbers, but I think Planet X's numbers are for a painted frame and fork. Wenzhou is probably just with the clear coat.
> 
> Mine is just naked 3K carbon with gloss clear coat and the numbers from Wenzhou are pretty accurate, as far as I can remember. It is a real lightweight frame for sure.


more than 100g's in paint?! that's allot of paint but then again who knows maybe they use lead based :lol:

S


----------



## slabber

slabber said:


> I'm still looking for an extra small frame for my wife. Something with a TT length in the 500mm range.
> 
> One of our local shops (Pecco's) has their own branded frames with two x-small options - actual TT lengths in the 495mm range, with effective TT between 505 and 510mm.
> 
> Has anyone seen a frame with similar dimensions from any of the reputable suppliers?
> 
> I've already checked with HongFu, Dengfu, Yishun, Flyxii.
> 
> Anywhere else I should try?





lljohansen said:


> I have bought the FM-R830 frame and fork from Wenzhou Sunday Trade (it is the Planet X Nanolight):
> http://shangding.en.alibaba.com/pro..._R830_Road_Bike_Super_Light_Carbon_Frame.html
> 
> They should have the size you need - mine is also size 49 or 51. Great company, super light frame.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


Thanks *lljohansen*,

From what I can tell, the smallest is the 49 and that has an effective top tube of 525mm. I neglected to include the actual frame size reference in my original post - my wife's cyclocross is a 44cm Bianchi, and her road is a 43cm aluminum frame and she is 5'2" (~157cm) in height.

So, I'm looking for full carbon 43 or 44cm frame that isn't compact geometry. Should have an actual TT length around 490mm.


----------



## Sylvania

*FM-039 ISP carbon seat, oversize rails*

Hi

At last  The Bontrager 272628 + 406923 http://bontrager.com/model/06096 fits the FM039isp seatmast perfectly :thumbsup:

View attachment 233557


Took a longer ride today, frame is behaving very good, its comfy and stiff. Turns precise and accelarating + climbing feels speedy. Much better than my 3year old Bianchi Freccia Celeste... 

Best regards


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> At last  The Bontrager 272628 + 406923 http://bontrager.com/model/06096 fits the FM039isp seatmast perfectly :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 233557
> 
> 
> Took a longer ride today, frame is behaving very good, its comfy and stiff. Turns precise and accelarating + climbing feels speedy. Much better than my 3year old Bianchi Freccia Celeste...
> 
> Best regards


The hardware that came with the FM039 weren't good? I went with the FM015ISP frame instead. Jenny told me the next version of the FM039 will have 10mm gap but my thoughts on that are they will just stretch the mold out. What about R&D? If they increase the wheelbase just a bit won't that affect the ride? Anyway the FM015 seems to be tried and true so I went with that instead.

S


----------



## svard75

My final list from HongFu

HF-FM015-SPL frame/fork size 55cm Painted as per designed red/carbon gloss finish
38mm clincher wheels complete with red hubs, spokes, QR skewers and 2 pairs of carbon brake pads
HF-HB003 Handlebar
HF-SPC001 Spacer kit
100mm Road Alloy+Carbon stem
Headset 1 1/8" top 1 1/2" bottom
HD009 Bottle Cages

The rest is Ultegra this season and SRAM Red next season. Will have it built around August 2011.

Cheers,
S


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> My final list from HongFu
> 
> HF-FM015-SPL frame/fork size 55cm Painted as per designed red/carbon gloss finish
> 38mm clincher wheels complete with red hubs, spokes, QR skewers and 2 pairs of carbon brake pads
> HF-HB003 Handlebar
> HF-SPC001 Spacer kit
> 100mm Road Alloy+Carbon stem
> Headset 1 1/8" top 1 1/2" bottom
> HD009 Bottle Cages
> 
> The rest is Ultegra this season and SRAM Red next season. Will have it built around August 2011.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Nice. Seeing you mention August for the completion date has me a bit annoyed, as I ordered my FM015 in BB30 a month and a week ago and won't have it till begining of July. BB30 + Custom Paint seemed to extend my wait times considerably.

Be sure to post pictures once you get it built.


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Nice. Seeing you mention August for the completion date has me a bit annoyed, as I ordered my FM015 in BB30 a month and a week ago and won't have it till begining of July. BB30 + Custom Paint seemed to extend my wait times considerably.
> 
> Be sure to post pictures once you get it built.


For me it was a budgeting thing. I paid 500 this month and will pay around 700 for the rest next month. The FM015 with bsa was in stock they just have to paint it for me. I will definitely posy pics in between my rides . 

S


----------



## svard75

Posy?! Stupid blackberry!


----------



## Hbock

Lucky77 said:


> Well, the bike is now assembled and all that's left is the final fitting and the decals.
> 
> The frame is a carbonzone TT-01 (FM-018) painted in matte black. I asked for a matte finish 3K carbon weave, but that got lost in translation. Still very happy with the end product. The wheels (which I already owned) are de-stickered 45mm Edge carbon rims; saddle is a Fizik Arione Tri2; and the bars are Vision Tri Max. Running gear is SRAM Force with SRAM Red crankset (and TT chainring).
> 
> I will post final pics once the decals are on and the steerer tube cut. I'll do a full rundown on the specs and cost when I post the final result, but I think it cost around the A$1100 mark all up.
> 
> PS - I realise the bars aren't sitting straight. I'll straighten it up when I cut the tube.



Lucky77 - very nice TT build. Looking forward to a ride report and pics for the final build.


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



svard75 said:


> The hardware that came with the FM039 weren't good? I went with the FM015ISP frame instead. Jenny told me the next version of the FM039 will have 10mm gap but my thoughts on that are they will just stretch the mold out. What about R&D? If they increase the wheelbase just a bit won't that affect the ride? Anyway the FM015 seems to be tried and true so I went with that instead.
> 
> S


The "hardware" is fine as is, but are designed fore 7mm rails, The Carbon rails on Merek Saddle is oversize 7mm x 9mm. Thats why i exchanged them with the bontrager kit 

10mm gap? think they will just modify the frame a bit so that the 25mm tires will have a 3-4mm clearance.. The Vredestein 23mm seems to be oversized, close to 25mm from rim to tarmac.

Best regards


----------



## kings

View attachment 233639

Has anyone built from this frame? I'm interested in building something like 
View attachment 233642


Is there a better frame? I read some warnings about not buying from Ebay. Would they paint this from me?
Would it be cheaper/safer to buy a Nuevation FC 500 for $2500ish
Anyone trying these china frames weight more that 250? Is it safe? I asked Nuevation guys and they said my 265lb butt is ok on their frame/ trigon, made in Taiwan. 
Thanks


----------



## Lucky77

Vee said:


> Nice bike! Is this the same frame that people are having problems with the rear break mounts/cable routing? Did you have those issues? Did you use an OEM brake from them or did you use one of your own? Please also post a build list when you post your final results. Thanks!


I think some people had issues with the rear brake - based on others comments here, I went with the TRP T925. There's a front and rear option, but as the front brakes on this frame mount to the front of the fork, you need to use a rear brake on it. Decided against the OEM brakes as they told me they were Tektro - and I've never really liked them.

No issues installing on the mount or with the routing.


----------



## beast123

I have 2 questions.

1. Does anyone know how much Flyxii charges for shipping? It is not posted on the site?

2. Has anyone tried the chinese carbon saddles? If so, are they actually comfortable?


----------



## skoyrtis

Sylvania said:


> View attachment 233557


Is this saddle comfy? there is no padding on it and i was wondering how it feels at long rides..?
I was thinking of buying the white one form [email protected] but i eventually did not..
What is your review?

Dimitris


----------



## wipower

*Rfm-107*

does anyone know this frame ,RFM107 from greatkeenbike ?


----------



## pete2528ca

I am new here. I just wanted to say I got [email protected] on alibaba. I figured I would be a cheapa$$ and save a few hundred dollars and buy a Campagnolo gruppo from there. I knew the deal was good, but obviously too good to be true. $700 for Chorus. Anyway, I sent the money and I've gotten nothing. Live and learn. What I did end up doing is buying a Veloce gruppo from a brick and mortar shop for $700. Basically spent $1400 on Veloce. If I was smart, I could have bought my Chorus gruppo for that much in the first place.

My only saving grace is that the company in China sent all their mailing, and bank information for a wire transfer I was supposed to do.

I figure EVERY rich uncle from Nigeria that needs a bank account to transfer $10million dollars to will get all the info they need this week. I think I have saved up about 170 junk emails. Should be fun!


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



skoyrtis said:


> Is this saddle comfy? there is no padding on it and i was wondering how it feels at long rides..?
> I was thinking of buying the white one form [email protected] but i eventually did not..
> What is your review?
> 
> Dimitris


No long rides yet :-/ maybe tomorrow  My guess is that the comfy will be the shorts you are wearing, as the seat is hard as a brick.

best regards


----------



## dimzaf

skoyrtis said:


> Is this saddle comfy? there is no padding on it and i was wondering how it feels at long rides..?
> I was thinking of buying the white one form [email protected] but i eventually did not..
> What is your review?
> 
> Dimitris


I don't think it's going to fell comfortable at all. It will sure be a "light" choice though!


Why do I get the feeling you re Greek too? Maybe because we have the same name? 

I ve just bought a frame from China. Excactlly the same you have! The FR05.
I am sendind you my phone with PM. I am desperate for some feedback.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dimzaf

dimzaf said:


> I don't think it's going to fell comfortable at all. It will sure be a "light" choice though!
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you re Greek too? Maybe because we have the same name?
> 
> I ve just bought a frame from China. Excactlly the same you have! The FR05.
> I am sendind you my phone with PM. I am desperate for some feedback.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I can't sent PMs .... (I must have over 15 posts to do that)


----------



## skoyrtis

dimzaf said:


> I can't sent PMs .... (I must have over 15 posts to do that)


check your visitor messages..


----------



## svard75

pete2528ca said:


> I am new here. I just wanted to say I got [email protected] on alibaba. I figured I would be a cheapa$$ and save a few hundred dollars and buy a Campagnolo gruppo from there. I knew the deal was good, but obviously too good to be true. $700 for Chorus. Anyway, I sent the money and I've gotten nothing. Live and learn. What I did end up doing is buying a Veloce gruppo from a brick and mortar shop for $700. Basically spent $1400 on Veloce. If I was smart, I could have bought my Chorus gruppo for that much in the first place.
> 
> My only saving grace is that the company in China sent all their mailing, and bank information for a wire transfer I was supposed to do.
> 
> I figure EVERY rich uncle from Nigeria that needs a bank account to transfer $10million dollars to will get all the info they need this week. I think I have saved up about 170 junk emails. Should be fun!


Oh man. That sux. Sorry to hear that! You should read through the beware of the desperado thread. It'll make you feel a bit better that it was only 700 you lost. If you know someone who's Chinese and they frequently visit back home maybe you could pay them a bit of money to find out who they are. I also would not have paid via wire transfer or western union. Just paypal or through alibaba. Don't they have buyer protection as well?

S


----------



## skoyrtis

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> No long rides yet :-/ maybe tomorrow  My guess is that the comfy will be the shorts you are wearing, as the seat is hard as a brick.
> 
> best regards


I was afraid of that..
Looks nice though!


----------



## robpar

pete2528ca said:


> I am new here. I just wanted to say I got [email protected] on alibaba. I figured I would be a cheapa$$ and save a few hundred dollars and buy a Campagnolo gruppo from there. I knew the deal was good, but obviously too good to be true. $700 for Chorus. Anyway, I sent the money and I've gotten nothing. Live and learn. What I did end up doing is buying a Veloce gruppo from a brick and mortar shop for $700. Basically spent $1400 on Veloce. If I was smart, I could have bought my Chorus gruppo for that much in the first place.
> 
> My only saving grace is that the company in China sent all their mailing, and bank information for a wire transfer I was supposed to do.
> 
> I figure EVERY rich uncle from Nigeria that needs a bank account to transfer $10million dollars to will get all the info they need this week. I think I have saved up about 170 junk emails. Should be fun!


 Did you read the alibaba threads? NEVER PAY BY WIRE TRANSFER or WU.... always use paypal or credit card...

Sorry for your troubles...


----------



## Jarryd

pete2528ca said:


> I am new here. I just wanted to say I got [email protected] on alibaba. I figured I would be a cheapa$$ and save a few hundred dollars and buy a Campagnolo gruppo from there. I knew the deal was good, but obviously too good to be true. $700 for Chorus. Anyway, I sent the money and I've gotten nothing. Live and learn. What I did end up doing is buying a Veloce gruppo from a brick and mortar shop for $700. Basically spent $1400 on Veloce. If I was smart, I could have bought my Chorus gruppo for that much in the first place.
> 
> My only saving grace is that the company in China sent all their mailing, and bank information for a wire transfer I was supposed to do.
> 
> I figure EVERY rich uncle from Nigeria that needs a bank account to transfer $10million dollars to will get all the info they need this week. I think I have saved up about 170 junk emails. Should be fun!


Did you pay with paypal? Name and shame the seller!
I spoke with a couple of people selling group sets, I told one of them I didn't feel comfortable using a bank deposi/western union etc. They offered to let me pay 75 up front, 25 after arrival.


Bottom line is - I wouldnt have paid the 25, because I would have received nothing for my 75%. You could barter them down, they would take nearly anything they can get.


----------



## Mackers

Double post, sorry


----------



## Mackers

Lucky77 said:


> I think some people had issues with the rear brake - based on others comments here, I went with the TRP T925. There's a front and rear option, but as the front brakes on this frame mount to the front of the fork, you need to use a rear brake on it. Decided against the OEM brakes as they told me they were Tektro - and I've never really liked them.
> 
> No issues installing on the mount or with the routing.


Tektro=no and Tektro Racing Products=yes?


----------



## wipower

ultraman6970 said:


> Is the R838 the same than one of the pedal force RS3??????? Anybody knows?? Thanks.


I'm also looking for suggestions and comments about this frame


----------



## metalmtn

bkwitche said:


> Is there any reason I cannot seem to get any answer at all from Mina with Deng Fu? I've sent two inquiries about am FM028 frame and fork price and have heard nothing back. Once was about two weeks ago and then again yesterday.
> 
> I'm considering no longer going this route. I know many have had good experiences, but if I can't even get an answer BEFORE they have my money, I'd hate to see why happens after I pay.


.....


----------



## svard75

metalmtn said:


> .....


Why not try HongFu. I have been corresponding with Jenny regularly. We even chat via MSN.

S


----------



## duc916

im 180cm tall...i currently ride a traditional 58cm colnago dream, i think the top tube i 56.3 with a 110cm stem. Im looking a buying the fm028 non-isp what size should i go for ???


----------



## mrwirey

duc916 said:


> im 180cm tall...i currently ride a traditional 58cm colnago dream, i think the top tube i 56.3 with a 110cm stem. Im looking a buying the fm028 non-isp what size should i go for ???


Hello,
The only real choice for you is the 56cm frame. The virtual top tube on the FM028 58cm frame is 57.5cm I believe...way too long. You may want to compare the FM028 headtube length to that on your Colnago to ensure you are not getting a bar drop you will not be comfortable with. This probably won't be an issue though as the FM028 has a pretty tall headtube. Best of luck.
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## bkwitche

svard75 said:


> Why not try HongFu. I have been corresponding with Jenny regularly. We even chat via MSN.
> 
> S


Exactly what I did. And Jenny responded nearly immediately. But the lead time on the frame I want is 45 days


----------



## wipower

hi,

what do you team about frames with internal cable routing? 

ISP or no ISP?

thanks
wipo


----------



## mrwirey

wipower said:


> hi,
> 
> what do you team about frams with internal cable routing?
> 
> ISP or no ISP?
> 
> thanks
> wipo


Wipo,
Things to consider with ISP. 
1. Saddle height. It will change over time due to your flexibility. Ensure you have some ability to move the saddle up and down 20mm or so.
2. Saddle choice. Saddles have different 'rail to top' measurements and their measurements can vary considerably. Either pick a saddle and stick with it or see #1 above.
3. Pedal/cleat/shoe choice. Pedals/cleats/shoes have different stack heights. Either pick a pedal/cleat/shoe combination and stick with it or see #1 above.

Something to consider with internal cable routing. Potential complexity of replacing the inner cable housing used for internal cable routing if it should fail.

Finally I would add, "simpler is usually better."
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## wipower

mrwirey said:


> Wipo,
> Things to consider with ISP.
> 1. Saddle height. It will change over time due to flexibility. Ensure you have some ability to move the saddle up and down 20mm or so.
> 2. Saddle choice. Saddles have different 'rail to top' measurements and their measurements can vary considerably. Either pick a saddle and stick with it or see #1 above.
> 3. Pedal/cleat/shoe choice. Pedals/cleats/shoes have different stack heights. Either pick a pedal//cleat/shoe combination and stick with it or see #1 above.
> 
> Something to consider with internal cable routing. Potential complexity of replacing the inner cable housing used for internal cable routing if it should fail.
> 
> Finally I would add, "simpler is usually better."
> Very respectfully, Tim


Hi Tim,

thank you very much for your reply 

I got your suggestions!!!

This is my first bike from china ,now I have a Giant TCR advanced 2006, good bike ,light frame.

There are so many china frames model in the market ,it's very difficult to make a choice.


----------



## kngr8

Small preview, I'm still at work, but will definitely be ready for the weekend. Complete with graphics, I hope.


----------



## Lucky77

Mackers said:


> Tektro=no and Tektro Racing Products=yes?


Sorry - not sure what you mean. The Tektro brakes carbonzone offered were priced around $35 each, and I assume that that means they are at the lower end of the spectrum for Tektro products. Based on this, and the positive reviews of the TRP - I went with TRP.


----------



## ilovejuve

check out my rfm101. a thing of beauty and a joy forever. you may need to view it in firefox. took it with my iphone. will send more jpegs later. mine took one month to reach from greatkeen. i was getting worried but it finally arrived. it is super stiff in the front end, just like i like it. i could not be happier with the performance. people pull up and comment on what a lovely dogma. i dont have the heart to tell them its a clone. it would make them depressed to know it costs one tenth of the price of the rigs they are riding, with a minimal performance increase................i sold my original dogma 60.1 once i rode this clone. i am now TOTALLY CONVINCED that the price pinarello and other companies put up is a complete rip off. my clone rides only marginally inferior to my original dogma 60.1 . there is no way that the original rides $5000 better than my clone. it simply cannot be justified. i hope the poor sap who bought my original dogma 60.1 is having a good time on it, cuz i am having a ball on my clone. long live chinarello's!!


----------



## geronimo

has anyone come into contact with one of the china carbon cyclocross frames? I have seen them on dengfu, hongfu, and cyclingyong.


----------



## duc916

Thanks for that...the guy from denfu said a 60cm would suit me but i didnt think that was right !! i was thinking the 56 or 58...i'll check the top tube of my colnago and try to get the one that is closest to it. 

Cheers.


----------



## plh1964

*Fit of GreatKeen RFM101 Chinarello*

I'm planning to order a RFM101 frame / fork and integrated handlebar-stem from GreatKeen and am trying to determine the size I need. I used the fit calculator from Competitive Cyclist and came up with these numbers:

redo below

The measurement I really don't understand is the top tube length. I currently ride (for 15 years) an older Italian columbus steel bike that measures 52cm x 52cm with a 90mm stem. Much smaller than Comp Cycle says I should fit.

Suggestions please

Thanks much


----------



## mrwirey

plh1964 said:


> I'm planning to order a RFM101 frame / fork and integrated handlebar-stem from GreatKeen and am trying to determine the size I need. I used the fit calculator from Competitive Cyclist and came up with these numbers:
> 
> Top tube length 61.9 - 62.3
> Stem Length 12.7 - 13.3
> 
> 
> The measurement I really don't understand is the top tube length. I currently ride (for 15 years) an older Italian columbus steel bike that measures 52cm x 52cm with a 90mm stem. Much smaller than Comp Cycle says I should fit.
> 
> Suggestions please
> 
> Thanks much


Hello,
I would redo the fit calculator. Remember the old saying, "measure twice cut once". I would measure your trunk a second time as I think you may have measured incorrrectly (way too long) and you are therefore being told you need an extra long top tube. There is just no way on this earth you will fit an effective top tube of 61.9-62.3 unless you plan on riding in the Graham Obre 'Superman' position. I will bet your trunk measurement is off by about 10". Bottom Line: I suggest a do over as it is free.
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## trixster_87

Hi been reading the threads and am thinking of buying HF-FM001 just had a superficail question about the downtube is it indented or flat? Anyone get it yet?


----------



## plh1964

mrwirey said:


> Hello,
> I would redo the fit calculator. Remember the old saying, "measure twice cut once". I would measure your trunk a second time as I think you may have measured incorrrectly (way too long) and you are therefore being told you need an extra long top tube. There is just no way on this earth you will fit an effective top tube of 61.9-62.3 unless you plan on riding in the Graham Obre 'Superman' position. I will bet your trunk measurement is off by about 10". Bottom Line: I suggest a do over as it is free.
> Very respectfully, Tim


Thanks, couldn't figure out why I was being mistaken for a monkey. Daughter and I missed the measure location in the video.

Here are the corrected results:

Gender M
Inseam 32.5625 in
Trunk 22.75 in
Forearm 13.1875 in
Arm 25.1458 in
Thigh 24.1875 in
Lower Leg 24.1875 in
Sternal Notch 55.25 in
Total Body Height 66.5 in

I am looking at a frame for Competitive fit so these are the calculated dimensions:
Seat tube range c-c 53.6 - 54.1
Seat tube range c-t 55.2 - 55.7
Top tube length 54.9 - 55.3 
Stem Length 10.6 - 11.2
BB-Saddle Position 84.2 - 86.2
Saddle-Handlebar 50.2 - 50.8
Saddle Setback 1.7 - 2.1

So I am feeling better...

56CM frame? and 100mm stem?


----------



## plh1964

56 or 54?


----------



## mrwirey

plh1964 said:


> 56 or 54?


I deleted this text...I am writing a correction.
Very respectfully, Tim:blush2:


----------



## trixster_87

Does anyone have marco pollo's email address? I want to get some of those awesom decal sets but the link I found on this forum just wants to take me to a blogging site.


----------



## mrwirey

plh1964 said:


> 56 or 54?


Hello,
I somehow thought you were researching an FM028...my bad. I believe you are correct in that the 56cm Chinarello is the size you would need based on the dimensions from your fit calculation. Stem will probably be around 110mm. Good luck! :thumbsup:
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## maxxevv

plh1964 said:


> Thanks, couldn't figure out why I was being mistaken for a monkey. Daughter and I missed the measure location in the video.
> 
> Here are the corrected results:
> 
> Gender M
> Inseam 32.5625 in
> Trunk 22.75 in
> Forearm 13.1875 in
> Arm 25.1458 in
> Thigh 24.1875 in
> Lower Leg 24.1875 in
> Sternal Notch 55.25 in
> Total Body Height 66.5 in
> 
> I am looking at a frame for Competitive fit so these are the calculated dimensions:
> Seat tube range c-c 53.6 - 54.1
> Seat tube range c-t 55.2 - 55.7
> Top tube length 54.9 - 55.3
> Stem Length 10.6 - 11.2
> BB-Saddle Position 84.2 - 86.2
> Saddle-Handlebar 50.2 - 50.8
> Saddle Setback 1.7 - 2.1
> 
> So I am feeling better...
> 
> 56CM frame? and 100mm stem?


56cm kinda looks a stretch based on what I see amongst most riders for your measurements. I'm almost 3" taller than you're but a size 54 would fit me better but I do have poor flexibility. Seriously, unless you're already a very fit or has very good overall flexibility, think your original Italian steel bike dimensions (52x52) look like they fit you better. 

My suggestion? Try 'Wrenchscience.com' for their fit calculator. In my opinion, they are better for the 'average person' when accounted for flexibility and maybe fitness. 

In my opinion (that is only mine of course, I may not be right here ..) A frame with an effective top-tube of probably 52-52.5cm would fit you better. And a 100-110mm stem added into the mix. 

Or, if you can, find 1 or 2 riding buddies with bikes in 52, 54, 56cm top-tubes to try for a 10-30min spin and see if their fit is anywhere near what 'feels comfortable' for you. My bet is that the one with an ~52cm TT and 110mm stem is gonna be the closest. 

Hope it will be of help. :thumbsup:


----------



## satanas

Re internal shift cables: Best avoided IME as shifting is almost invariably worse due to the - usually considerable! - extra friction. With some frames (old Kleins are about the worst) it's almost impossible to get reliable shifting. Low friction cables like Gore RideOn can help considerably.

IMHO ISPs suck. There's little weight saving, more stiffness there => harder ride, the bike is harder to transport, there is little adjustability in seat height, plus reselling the frame is more difficult. Seatpost caps are not available in as wide a range of offsets as are normal posts and if the frame has a non-round seatmast angling the saddle slightly to one side is also impossible, both of which can complicate fitting for some riders. The only advantages I can see are pose value, aerodynamics on TT frames, and that making the frame different and/or harder to resell increases sales of new frames and/or bikes, which is good only for manufacturers.


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



skoyrtis said:


> Is this saddle comfy? there is no padding on it and i was wondering how it feels at long rides..?
> I was thinking of buying the white one form [email protected] but i eventually did not..
> What is your review?
> 
> Dimitris


Did a 1 hour ride yesterday, tire pressure @ max, some bumpy roads and a pair of Assos shorts... comfy ride so far.

best regards


----------



## PLAYONIT

trixster_87 said:


> Does anyone have marco pollo's email address? I want to get some of those awesom decal sets but the link I found on this forum just wants to take me to a blogging site.




[email protected]

He doesn't speak English.... so I found it helpful to write down what I wanted to say in Microsoft word and translated it to Portuguese then pasted that on the e-mail as well as the English wording..... worked well and I got exactly what I wanted..


----------



## wipower

satanas said:


> Re internal shift cables: Best avoided IME as shifting is almost invariably worse due to the - usually considerable! - extra friction. With some frames (old Kleins are about the worst) it's almost impossible to get reliable shifting. Low friction cables like Gore RideOn can help considerably.
> 
> IMHO ISPs suck. There's little weight saving, more stiffness there => harder ride, the bike is harder to transport, there is little adjustability in seat height, plus reselling the frame is more difficult. Seatpost caps are not available in as wide a range of offsets as are normal posts and if the frame has a non-round seatmast angling the saddle slightly to one side is also impossible, both of which can complicate fitting for some riders. The only advantages I can see are pose value, aerodynamics on TT frames, and that making the frame different and/or harder to resell increases sales of new frames and/or bikes, which is good only for manufacturers.


thank you guy


----------



## svard75

plh1964 said:


> Thanks, couldn't figure out why I was being mistaken for a monkey. Daughter and I missed the measure location in the video.
> 
> Here are the corrected results:
> 
> Gender M
> Inseam 32.5625 in
> Trunk 22.75 in
> Forearm 13.1875 in
> Arm 25.1458 in
> Thigh 24.1875 in
> Lower Leg 24.1875 in
> Sternal Notch 55.25 in
> Total Body Height 66.5 in
> 
> I am looking at a frame for Competitive fit so these are the calculated dimensions:
> Seat tube range c-c 53.6 - 54.1
> Seat tube range c-t 55.2 - 55.7
> Top tube length 54.9 - 55.3
> Stem Length 10.6 - 11.2
> BB-Saddle Position 84.2 - 86.2
> Saddle-Handlebar 50.2 - 50.8
> Saddle Setback 1.7 - 2.1
> 
> So I am feeling better...
> 
> 56CM frame? and 100mm stem?


I'm fairly close to you maybe a bit taller and am going with a 55cm frame

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 32
Trunk: 23
Forearm: 14.5
Arm: 25.5
Thigh: 32
Lower Leg: 22.5
Sternal Notch: 59
Total Body Height: 71.5

The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 52.6 - 53.1
Seat tube range c-t: 54.3 - 54.8
Top tube length: 51.6 - 52.0
Stem Length: 11.2 - 11.8
BB-Saddle Position: 69.5 - 71.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 52.3 - 52.9
Saddle Setback: 11.6 - 12.0

S


----------



## maxxevv

svard75 said:


> I'm fairly close to you maybe a bit taller and am going with a 55cm frame
> 
> Measurements
> -------------------------------------------
> Inseam: 32
> Trunk: 23
> Forearm: 14.5
> Arm: 25.5
> Thigh: 32
> Lower Leg: 22.5
> Sternal Notch: 59
> Total Body Height: 71.5
> 
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: 52.6 - 53.1
> Seat tube range c-t: 54.3 - 54.8
> Top tube length: 51.6 - 52.0
> Stem Length: 11.2 - 11.8
> BB-Saddle Position: 69.5 - 71.5
> Saddle-Handlebar: 52.3 - 52.9
> Saddle Setback: 11.6 - 12.0
> 
> S


You do realise that you're 5" taller ? That's like 12cm! Which is a lot ! 
Your sternal crotch is 4" higher, which is 10cm! 

Other than your inseam, trunk and arm length, I wouldn't say the rest of your measurements are anywhere near his though! :eek6::eek6::eek6:

But looking at it again, I think one of you got your "trunk" or "inseam" measurements off by a big margin of error. 

Both of your got very close measurements of inseam and trunk, but your sternal crotch and overall height differ by between 4"-5", where did the rest of the figures come from ?

I'm assuming so as the latter 2 measurements are very easy to get right but its often mis-measured for inseam and trunk. Seriously, do relook at your figures again ....


----------



## svard75

maxxevv said:


> You do realise that you're 5" taller ? That's like 12cm! Which is a lot !
> Your sternal crotch is 4" higher, which is 10cm!
> 
> Other than your inseam, trunk and arm length, I wouldn't say the rest of your measurements are anywhere near his though! :eek6::eek6::eek6:
> 
> But looking at it again, I think one of you got your "trunk" or "inseam" measurements off by a big margin of error.
> 
> Both of your got very close measurements of inseam and trunk, but your sternal crotch and overall height differ by between 4"-5", where did the rest of the figures come from ?
> 
> I'm assuming so as the latter 2 measurements are very easy to get right but its often mis-measured for inseam and trunk. Seriously, do relook at your figures again ....


My wife measured me up with a tape measure. I am 6'1" tall and pretty proportional (i.e. I don't have longer legs and a shorter torso or the other way around).

I guess I'll have her remeasure tonight. My buddy is close to my height/dimensions and he got fitted to a 55-56cm frame.

S


----------



## maxxevv

svard75 said:


> My wife measured me up with a tape measure. I am 6'1" tall and pretty proportional (i.e. I don't have longer legs and a shorter torso or the other way around).
> 
> I guess I'll have her remeasure tonight. My buddy is close to my height/dimensions and he got fitted to a 55-56cm frame.
> 
> S


svard, 

for your height, and measurements, its a pretty common size at 55-56cm. I know of a few riders with your proportions who ride such sizes and are happy with it. 

I'm just saying your measurements are not close to "plh1964" as based on his measurements, he's 169cm tall. Which assuming proportional body, is very different sizing. Which is why I think the 'trunk' or 'inseam' measurements are off for one of you. But in this case, I do think his is more likely to be off since your bike sizing is a lot closer to the 'norm' based on your size and overall height. :thumbsup:


----------



## satanas

^ Maybe one of them has no neck - it's very common with footballers here in Oz.

I'd be looking at *all* the frame dimensions, not just the nominal size, as everything else can vary considerably between different models. From what I've seen there are only 2-3 of these frames that would fit me acceptably, and none of them are common or particularly easy to get hold of. Hopefully I can order one soon, provided I can unload some other stuff. -(


----------



## PointMergeArrival

plh1964 said:


> Gender M
> Inseam 32.5625 in
> 
> I am looking at a frame for Competitive fit so these are the calculated dimensions:
> BB-Saddle Position 84.2 - 86.2
> 
> So I am feeling better...
> 
> 56CM frame? and 100mm stem?


check your inseam vs BB- saddle. I think you made some erroneous input as according to this result your legs wont even reach the BB. 
32.56 inches equals 82.7 cm !


----------



## Rob81

in your opinion which is the most sloping geometry frame available ATM?


----------



## satanas

^ It's tempting to make a very non-PC joke here but I will resist! In any case, I haven't seen any of these frames rigged out with sails yet so will wait to see what others have to say...


----------



## bcmf

trixster_87 said:


> Hi been reading the threads and am thinking of buying HF-FM001 just had a superficail question about the downtube is it indented or flat? Anyone get it yet?


It is indented.


----------



## plh1964

PointMergeArrival said:


> check your inseam vs BB- saddle. I think you made some erroneous input as according to this result your legs wont even reach the BB.
> 32.56 inches equals 82.7 cm !


I'll try the wrench science calculator and see how that measures me up. Not sure if the 2 drawings above are very readable due to reduction, here is what they say:

Frame Size 56
BB center to Seat Post Top - 56cm
Top Tube Length center to center - 54.9cm

Frame Size 54
BB Center to Seat Post Top - 54cm
Top Tube Length center to center - 53.3cm

I didn't post it but for reference
Frame Size 52
BB Center to Seat Post Top - 52cm
Top Tube Length center to center - 52.2cm


----------



## plh1964

Wrench Science Results
WS Recommended Road Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 54 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 55 cm
Overall Reach: 64.76 cm
Saddle Height: 73.02 cm
Handlebar Width: 46 cm

wrench science
Your Measurements 
Height: 66.50 in
Sternum Notch: 55.25 in
Inseam Length: 32.56 in
Arm Length: 25.15 in
Shoulder Width: 18.00 in
Flexiblity: 7
Weight: 168.00 lbs
Foot Size: 8.50 USMens


So now I am really thinking 54??? I want to get the best fit. I know the geometry measurements of my steel 52 x 52 is very different than these modern carbon frames. More suggestions please.


----------



## trixster_87

thanks, just got the specs from jenny and think I'll order one next week.


----------



## trixster_87

thanks, just got the specs from jenny and think I'll order one next week.


----------



## wipower

what do you think about the frame of Miracle M0088? The version I like is ISP model.


----------



## paule11

Looks nice


----------



## f3rg

plh1964 said:


> So now I am really thinking 54??? I want to get the best fit. I know the geometry measurements of my steel 52 x 52 is very different than these modern carbon frames. More suggestions please.


My singlespeed road bike is a 53cm, and my FM015 is a 51cm, and they both fit me perfectly. Go with the overall measurements, and ignore the stated size. Basically, I just compared top tube lengths and went with what was closest to my current (singlespeed) bike, and the rest worked itself out.


----------



## svard75

wipower said:


> what do you think about the frame of Miracle M0088? The version I like is ISP model.


Looks exactly like the FM015 from HongFu bikes. At least they have a warranty to back their frames with and they've been around under the same name for a few years. I would go with a reputable company.

I just bought an FM015-ISP but mine is getting a special paint scheme. Photos to come soon.

Cheers,
S


----------



## wipower

other choice is FM109 by GreatkeenBike:


----------



## svard75

wipower said:


> other choice is FM109 by GreatkeenBike:


That's an interesting design. How much does it weigh? Looks like the FM028. Does this model have internal cable routing?

The FM015ISP weighs in at 1200g. 

S


----------



## wipower

svard75 said:


> That's an interesting design. How much does it weigh? Looks like the FM028. Does this model have internal cable routing?
> 
> The FM015ISP weighs in at 1200g.
> 
> S


I really don't know the weight , anyway I'm going to ask this. I think this frame has cable internal routing but I will ask also this!!

ciao


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



svard75 said:


> I just noticed something. On the http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/index.asp main Hong Fu website the FM039 ISP and non ISP are not there anymore. It is still showing on the http://www.e-hongfu-bikes.com/
> 
> Does anyone remember if this frame was on their main website? I thought it was. If you recall something Jenny said in her email that makes me think they are pulling sales of this frameset for now was this... "_in the future there will have 10mm spacer between the seat tube and wheels._"
> 
> S


Look -> products -> road frames http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1

Got an email from Jenny (hongfu) the spacing has been modified on the FM039 frame so there shoulden't be any issue.. I hope that the tubular carbon wheels fits my FM039ISP-"Beta" frame 

Best regards


----------



## dcurzon

wipower said:


> other choice is FM109 by GreatkeenBike:


i'd hold out until they can post a picture of the actual frame that doesn't look like its been gaffa taped together...


----------



## Zootv

? on the FM-039 I hadn't thought of. I use an ISM Adamo seat which isn't 100% horizontal on the bike. I've rotated the seat post about 3-4degrees to the left to align my 'nerve bundle' as they call it  If its 100% aligned straight on the bike i get a lot of pain. 

So is there an aero seat post that allows horizontal alignment as well, cause it looks like you can't move the seat post from side to side.


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Look -> products -> road frames http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1
> 
> Got an email from Jenny (hongfu) the spacing has been modified on the FM039 frame so there shoulden't be any issue.. I hope that the tubular carbon wheels fits my FM039ISP-Beta frame
> 
> Best regards


Ask Jenny if they would be willing to swap frames with you. For some reason I doubt it but ask anyway.

S


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

*Fm-015*

I'm onsidering getting an FM-015 from DengFu or HongFu provided I get a buyer for my existing bike. Not sure on a few critical things. Here are a few things I'm not sure of.

1: Frame size - I'm currently using a 54cm frame. So I guess I would be needing a 53 or 55cm frame. I am 182cm )67.7in) tall with an inseam of 82cm (32.3in). What are the critical dimensions on the bike geometry I need to consider? Have read Sheldon Brown re bike sizing but it's all a bit confusing to me. 

2: I would like to put a Shimano Ultegra Groupset on the bike. Will I need a BB30 for this (first time bike builder)? Haven't asked the question but do both supply the frames with the BB30 option?

3: I've read a fair bit of the threads and the most common issues I see are: 
a) problem with internal cable routing and the rear brake cable. Apparently, it's very tight. Is it all internal cable routing on the FM015 or just on the rear brake cable? 
b)Have seen a few problems with the BB as well. People had to bring it to LBS to get it faced. What's this mean? Also gunk inside BB. Will a quick sanding remove this? Does a BB30 need to be press fitted? Is this hard to do?
c) Problems with the headset. Will the standard headset they provide work or do I need to order one off eBay. Remember some people saying not to use a compression fit and to use a star nut or something to that effect. Could anyone clarify this?

Any other major issues that I should take into consideration before taking the plunge?

4: The finish - Is it possible to get a 3K glossy white finish and still see the 3K weave or does the white paint finish cover the weave? Also, someone posted in the version 2 thread about 3K being weaker than 12K. Anyone have any problems with 3K frames cracking?


----------



## sojourn

Anyone deal with Jing Cycling Co?

They seem to offer some pretty good frames...any info would be appreciated!


----------



## ultraman6970

Have not seeing you riding ever so it is hard to know, those frame tools can give you an estimate but if you look, apparently your atala is too small, looking at the atala picutre i would say that is a tad small but i have not seeing you riding either so is hard to say.

Look for a carbon frame between 52 and 53 virtual top tube and it will fit just fine, small size is around that.

Good luck.



plh1964 said:


> Wrench Science Results
> WS Recommended Road Sizes
> Frame Size center-to-center: 54 cm
> Frame Size center-to-top: 55 cm
> Overall Reach: 64.76 cm
> Saddle Height: 73.02 cm
> Handlebar Width: 46 cm
> 
> wrench science
> Your Measurements
> Height: 66.50 in
> Sternum Notch: 55.25 in
> Inseam Length: 32.56 in
> Arm Length: 25.15 in
> Shoulder Width: 18.00 in
> Flexiblity: 7
> Weight: 168.00 lbs
> Foot Size: 8.50 USMens
> 
> 
> So now I am really thinking 54??? I want to get the best fit. I know the geometry measurements of my steel 52 x 52 is very different than these modern carbon frames. More suggestions please.


----------



## asad137

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> 2: I would like to put a Shimano Ultegra Groupset on the bike. Will I need a BB30 for this (first time bike builder)? Haven't asked the question but do both supply the frames with the BB30 option?


You don't want BB30 if you're putting Ultegra on it. Shimano does not have any BB30 crank options. Get a frame with a standard English bottom bracket (which may then need to have the threads chased and the bottom bracket faced).

Asad


----------



## ms6073

wipower said:


> other choice is FM109 by GreatkeenBike:


I like that - sort of Ridley esque lines to it. Would be nice to know whether or not the frame uses internal cable runs as well as additonal production images.


----------



## kngr8

svard75 said:


> Ask Jenny if they would be willing to swap frames with you. For some reason I doubt it but ask anyway.
> 
> S





Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Look -> products -> road frames http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1
> 
> Got an email from Jenny (hongfu) the spacing has been modified on the FM039 frame so there shoulden't be any issue.. I hope that the tubular carbon wheels fits my FM039ISP-"Beta" frame
> 
> Best regards


Sorry, but i don't undestand what svard say. They want change our frames?


----------



## svard75

kngr8 said:


> Sorry, but i don't undestand what svard say. They want change our frames?


I was purely suggesting that you attempt to contact Jenny at HongFu bikes to see if they would be willing to swap the old design of FM039 for the new design of the FM039 with 10mm gap between the seattube and rear wheel. That is if you want to or if the gap concerns you.

S


----------



## kngr8

Thursday I will try the case and will contact jenny if I have problems : Thumbsup:
Thanks


----------



## f3rg

The rear derailer hanger on my FM015 bent, just under pressure of the cable/derailer, not because it ever came in contact with anything. Just super cheap and flexy aluminum, I guess.

Anyway, it's back on the bike now (fixed it in my bench vise for now), so does anyone know which type of hanger this frame uses. This one looks like it may be the right one, but since mine is back on the bike, I can't really compare. I could just go back to Hong-Fu for one, but I'd like to see if I could get one faster on eBay.


----------



## svard75

I found someone who buildup the FM015 with the same wheelset and groupo I will be using so I made some colouring effects to it to make it look more like how mine will be painted.

Thoughts?


----------



## mrwirey

svard75 said:


> I found someone who buildup the FM015 with the same wheelset and groupo I will be using so I made some colouring effects to it to make it look more like how mine will be painted.
> 
> Thoughts?


Svard,
I like the black and red; however, I am partial to the look of the Specialized Venge like the one here: https://charleswhitmire.files.wordp...amatic_specialized_mclaren_venge_5025_600.jpg
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## plh1964

ultraman6970 said:


> Have not seeing you riding ever so it is hard to know, those frame tools can give you an estimate but if you look, apparently your atala is too small, looking at the atala picutre i would say that is a tad small but i have not seeing you riding either so is hard to say.
> 
> Look for a carbon frame between 52 and 53 virtual top tube and it will fit just fine, small size is around that.
> 
> Good luck.


The GreatKeen 54 measures 52.3 top tube.


----------



## Purt

wipower said:


> I really don't know the weight , anyway I'm going to ask this. I think this frame has cable internal routing but I will ask also this!!
> 
> ciao


I've sent them an email last year sometime about it. They said they only have the 52 mould and they don't have a clue when they will have a 56 or similar. 

Shame because it looks awesome....


----------



## Minjin

Anyone ballsy enough to try those hundred dollar full carbon forks that are on ebay?


----------



## beast123

This might sound like a stupid question, but if I get one of these frames, is there a certain way you need to put the decals on? I mean, do you need to sand like you would if you were painting? Do you just stick them on? Do you stick them on then clearcoat it? etc.


----------



## geronimo

geronimo said:


> has anyone come into contact with one of the china carbon cyclocross frames? I have seen them on dengfu, hongfu, and cyclingyong.


just so it doesnt get lost in the thread, has anyone used one of the chinese carbon cyclocross frames and if so how was it? or even seen/heard about one?


----------



## maxxevv

plh1964 said:


> The GreatKeen 54 measures 52.3 top tube.


You read wrong ... that's the top-tube measurement. Not the effective top-tube length. For a sloping frameset, the top-tube measurement will be shorter than the "effective" or "virtual" measurement. Which is the actual one you should be concerned about. If you look at it, there is a "533.1" above the "523.1". That then is the correct measurement you should be looking at. 

Its listed here, the top tube/ effective top-tube lengths. (The 2nd number being the effective length) 

http://www.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=64&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=9


----------



## svard75

mrwirey said:


> Svard,
> I like the black and red; however, I am partial to the look of the Specialized Venge like the one here: https://charleswhitmire.files.wordp...amatic_specialized_mclaren_venge_5025_600.jpg
> Very respectfully, Tim


No doubt its very classy and clean. Around here every Tom, Dick and Harry ride a specialized. I wanted to copy one that I likely won't ever see. But yeah that bike is beautiful. 

Cheers,
S


----------



## svard75

beast123 said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but if I get one of these frames, is there a certain way you need to put the decals on? I mean, do you need to sand like you would if you were painting? Do you just stick them on? Do you stick them on then clearcoat it? etc.


My experience with decals has been to just ensure the surface they will be going on is clean then apply them directly to the finish. Some people have sanded a bit down, however good quality vinyl stickes should last the lifetime depending on where you put them. If its an area where you rub then they may only last a few weeks. In that case you probably should sand down the entire area clean apply then clear coat if you can match the existing clear coat or just sand the entire frame down. Use a 800 grit then work your way up to a 1000. So its smooth. 

Or just replace the decals every now and then. 

S


----------



## svard75

geronimo said:


> just so it doesnt get lost in the thread, has anyone used one of the chinese carbon cyclocross frames and if so how was it? or even seen/heard about one?


Not I. The headtube is an area of concern for me esp in cyclocross. Also take a look at the top tube and down tubes where they join the headtube. Inn a proper cyclocross I think they should be greater in size there. 

My opinion of course. 

S


----------



## plh1964

maxxevv said:


> You read wrong ... that's the top-tube measurement. Not the effective top-tube length. For a sloping frameset, the top-tube measurement will be shorter than the "effective" or "virtual" measurement. Which is the actual one you should be concerned about. If you look at it, there is a "533.1" above the "523.1". That then is the correct measurement you should be looking at.
> 
> Its listed here, the top tube/ effective top-tube lengths. (The 2nd number being the effective length)


Thanks for clarifying. 53 top tube should still be OK for me.


----------



## fab4

The new 2012 Ultegra electronic group will look good on that bike.


----------



## satanas

Is everyone here only interested in looks or am I imagining it? The most important reason for choosing a frame is fit! It doesn't matter much how it looks - if you are buying it to ride - if it doesn't fit you as well as possible. There are very significant differences in geometry between many of these frames, and geometry that fits the particular rider should be the number one criterion for making a choice, not cosmetics. :-(


----------



## beston

If you actually take the time to read through the threads, you'll see that a number of people have commented on the ride / fit characteristics of the frames here. Sure, it's not every post, but then again, I wouldn't expect it to be as such.

Secondly, I am of the opinion that an INFORMED cyclist can choose a variety of frames with differences in frame geometry and still achieve a consistent fit. A different head tube length can be corrected for with by carefully choosing a stem of the appropriate length. The setback of a seatpost and the saddle position is also fairly adjustable. This is all with using a bit of common sense though... I'm never going to fit on a typical 50cm or 58cm frame!

When I've switched bikes, I always made a record of the distances between contact points (saddle, handlebars, and pedals), distance to the ground, and the angle of contact to help re-create the same fit. I've done this with 3 road bikes and 2 TT bikes with good success.

And finally... We all like drooling over sexy bikes. get over it!



satanas said:


> Is everyone here only interested in looks or am I imagining it? The most important reason for choosing a frame is fit! It doesn't matter much how it looks - if you are buying it to ride - if it doesn't fit you as well as possible. There are very significant differences in geometry between many of these frames, and geometry that fits the particular rider should be the number one criterion for making a choice, not cosmetics. :-(


----------



## satanas

Yes, *some* people have commented on ride characteristics - and that's been helpful. However, I'd rather see a dimensioned drawing of the frame geometry than read someone's opinion thanks very much.

And yes, an informed person can do various things successfully, but I'm inclined to think that a significant number of those posting here are not informed, based purely on comments made and questions asked. BTW, not everyone has common sense, however one may choose to define it.

Keeping records of how one fits on a bike is only sensible but I am far from convinced that everyone here has any idea: a) how well their bike fits b) how to figure out if it fits c) what they should measure d) that it isn't a better idea just to ask here and accept whatever answer is given rather than bother trying to think. That may be a bit harsh and certainly does not apply to everyone, but there have been some "interesting" posts here, and many people would quite likely be better served by going to a decent bike shop and being fitted properly by somebody who has some clue what they're doing. (And no, not all bike shops have a clue about fitting.)

I cannot honestly say "sexy" is a word that would ever have occurred to me to apply to a bicycle, despite ~30 years in the business. "Interesting" or "clever" or "unusual" perhaps. I'm afraid only somewhat more animated objects qualify as "sexy" for me, but then maybe I have the wrong fetish(es) for this website!


----------



## beston

If you want geometry, go here.
http://cheapcarbonframes.com/category/frames/

There are several posts scattered about this forum of the geometry of the most typical frames bought here. The website above summarizes most of that into one common place.

A geometry maybe sufficient for you, but many here have not had the opportunity to try different STA / HTA combinations, tube lengths, etc., nor would they know how these variables contribute to the ride characteristics. Opinions are helpful in giving the 'layman' some way of interpreting geometry information.

Sexy is another word for 'appealing'. Get your mind out of the gutter! If you've spent 30 years in the business and never came across this term, you've missed something!


----------



## svard75

satanas said:


> Yes, *some* people have commented on ride characteristics - and that's been helpful. However, I'd rather see a dimensioned drawing of the frame geometry than read someone's opinion thanks very much.
> 
> And yes, an informed person can do various things successfully, but I'm inclined to think that a significant number of those posting here are not informed, based purely on comments made and questions asked. BTW, not everyone has common sense, however one may choose to define it.
> 
> Keeping records of how one fits on a bike is only sensible but I am far from convinced that everyone here has any idea: a) how well their bike fits b) how to figure out if it fits c) what they should measure d) that it isn't a better idea just to ask here and accept whatever answer is given rather than bother trying to think. That may be a bit harsh and certainly does not apply to everyone, but there have been some "interesting" posts here, and many people would quite likely be better *served by going to a decent bike shop* and being fitted properly by somebody who has some clue what they're doing. (And no, not all bike shops have a clue about fitting.)
> 
> I cannot honestly say "sexy" is a word that would ever have occurred to me to apply to a bicycle, *despite ~30 years in the business*. "Interesting" or "clever" or "unusual" perhaps. I'm afraid only somewhat more animated objects qualify as "sexy" for me, but then maybe I have the wrong fetish(es) for this website!


I take it by these two sentences you own a bike shop? Touche...


----------



## 92gli

Minjin said:


> Anyone ballsy enough to try those hundred dollar full carbon forks that are on ebay?


Virtually everyone in this thread has a full carbon fork that came with their frame.


----------



## satanas

For the record:
1. I know where to find the geometry - it's been written up in these threads before.
2. Sexy is not - or should not be - a general purpose adjective applied to inanimate objects. Just because marketers have co-opted the term does not make it the correct one to use. I'm sure some people find guns and bombs "sexy" too...
3. I do not own a bike shop, never have, and have never had a wish to do so.
4. My concern is that some people are going to end up with things which do not suit them very well if their only means of arriving at a decision is a quick glance at what's said here. However much many people appear to detest bike shops some of them (but not all) can actually be useful, and can help with things like (for instance) fitting.
5. I realise that admitting one has worked in the bike industry is tantamount to an admission of guilt/dishonesty/sociopathy/murderous intent, etc, to a lot of people here. Nonetheless I have yet to serve any jail time.
[sigh]
I'm outta here!


----------



## beston

Well, you can't stop everyone from making an ill informed decision about a bike fit! To try and do so would only result in frustration.

Give good advice when you can, and don't worry about the rest!


----------



## svard75

satanas said:


> For the record:
> 1. I know where to find the geometry - it's been written up in these threads before.
> 2. Sexy is not - or should not be - a general purpose adjective applied to inanimate objects. Just because marketers have co-opted the term does not make it the correct one to use. I'm sure some people find guns and bombs "sexy" too...
> 3. I do not own a bike shop, never have, and have never had a wish to do so.
> 4. My concern is that some people are going to end up with things which do not suit them very well if their only means of arriving at a decision is a quick glance at what's said here. However much many people appear to detest bike shops some of them (but not all) can actually be useful, and can help with things like (for instance) fitting.
> 5. I realise that admitting one has worked in the bike industry is tantamount to an admission of guilt/dishonesty/sociopathy/murderous intent, etc, to a lot of people here. Nonetheless I have yet to serve any jail time.
> [sigh]
> I'm outta here!


I'll agree with all but point 2. 

"[sek-see] Show IPA
–adjective, sex·i·er, sex·i·est.
1.
concerned predominantly or excessively with sex; risqué: a sexy novel.
2.
sexually interesting or exciting; radiating sexuality: the sexiest professor on campus.
*3.
excitingly appealing; glamorous: a sexy new car. *"

Taken from http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sexy

Don't go you can share valuable information here...


----------



## tarzan13

Hi,

Does anyone know if this frame is available direct from China? I haven't come it across so doubt it but just in case anyone knows ...

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/products-pictures/800/h1-asset_40187925.jpg

Thanks,


----------



## madmaxfield23

I purchased a bike from cyclingyong.com toward the end of April (Pinarello Dogma)
Took it out for a ride after assembly and found a crack in the steer tube that was not there at assembly. I have been in touch with Yong since 5/13 and I am still waiting for a fork. Four times "I will have it in 3 days" (or a week, or it is in my hands) still no fork.
Beautiful frame though.


----------



## Vee

Real sorry to hear that. Best of luck with getting your replacement and please keep us posted!


----------



## madmaxfield23

I purchased a bike from cyclingyong.com toward the end of April (Pinarello Dogma)
Took it out for a ride after assembly and found a crack in the steer tube that was not there at assembly. I have been in touch with Yong since 5/13 and I am still waiting for a fork. Four times "I will have it in 3 days" (or a week, or it is in my hands) still no fork.
Beautiful frame though. :mad2:


----------



## Vee

madmaxfield23 said:


> I purchased a bike from cyclingyong.com toward the end of April (Pinarello Dogma)
> Took it out for a ride after assembly and found a crack in the steer tube that was not there at assembly. I have been in touch with Yong since 5/13 and I am still waiting for a fork. Four times "I will have it in 3 days" (or a week, or it is in my hands) still no fork.
> Beautiful frame though. :mad2:


How did you find that crack after a ride? Did you tear it back down for a reason?


----------



## plh1964

fab4 said:


> The new 2012 Ultegra electronic group will look good on that bike.


Will be Campagnolo Super Record 11


----------



## madmaxfield23

Vee said:


> How did you find that crack after a ride? Did you tear it back down for a reason?


Bike was creaking during a fairly short but burly climb. On the way home I traced it to the head set. The washers under the stem were still tight (as in the spacers did not rotate when I tried to spin them) but when the wheel/fork was turned 90 degrees it had appreciable play (and not from the wheel). 
Pulled the fork, saw the crack, grabbed my trusty PT kit (I race karts and cars on the side) and confirmed the crack.

On the one hand, Yong admitted fault immediately and agreed to ship a new fork. On the other hand, the delivery has been very poor. Lately rousting him on email (after the fourth failed commitment of a date on his part) is difficult.

Tried to work it through paypal....after 40 days you are SOL even if you follow thier instructions to the letter and try to work it through with the vendor. On a positive note, I paid thru paypal with a credit card and I have recourse through my credit card company.

(BTW if he just sent me a new fork painted correctly, I would be totally happy)


----------



## BillyJoe

*Large size frames*

Having read through these threads, and looked at the webshops, it appears that only the FM028 frame comes in size 60 (top tube 58.6).

Is this the case, that this is the only model with a toptube of more than 58.5cm?

Thanks, 
B


----------



## svard75

tarzan13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if this frame is available direct from China? I haven't come it across so doubt it but just in case anyone knows ...
> 
> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/products-pictures/800/h1-asset_40187925.jpg
> 
> Thanks,


Very similar to the FM039 frame by hongfu bikes. Sylvania has one of the early models. They have increased the space between the rear wheel and seattube since but the wait time for that frame is 45 days. 

Cheers,
S


----------



## Rob81

anyone with this (MC025)?


----------



## Bisgaard

Just got my TT frame and wheels from Dengfu. Fast shipping and fantastic service all through the procces. Tell me what you think. The theme is LiveStrong. 


















https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/imag0264bp.jpg/


----------



## RC28

Bisgaard said:


> Just got my TT frame and wheels from Dengfu. Fast shipping and fantastic service all through the procces. Tell me what you think. The theme is LiveStrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/imag0264bp.jpg/


Not a LiveStrong (or anything Lance Armstrong related) fan...but I have to admit that is one pretty frame! Enjoy it!


----------



## Bisgaard

RC28 said:


> Not a LiveStrong (or anything Lance Armstrong related) fan...but I have to admit that is one pretty frame! Enjoy it!


I'm not a Armstrong fan at all, but a big fan of the fight against cancer, and as i'm been collecting money for the cancer fight on my endurance rids, i thought it would be a fun project to make a livestrong bike . 

Really looking forward to getting it assembled.


----------



## svard75

Rob81 said:


> anyone with this (MC025)?


Looks exactly like the FM039 frame from hongfu. Sylvania has that frame. 

EDIT: Sorry it actually does not look exactly but similar. The FM039 has internal cable routing and I noticed this one is external. Looks very aero. One thing that several FM039 people noticed is how close the rear wheel was to the seatstay. It was almost too close and would not fit anything larger than a number of 23c tires. Read back a few pages and you'll see the posts.

Cheers,
S


----------



## svard75

Bisgaard said:


> Just got my TT frame and wheels from Dengfu. Fast shipping and fantastic service all through the procces. Tell me what you think. The theme is LiveStrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/imag0264bp.jpg/


It's really nice. Let us know if you have any issues around rear brake mounting. I hear that these Chinese TT frames do something weird down there.

S


----------



## dimzaf

Bisgaard said:


> Just got my TT frame and wheels from Dengfu. Fast shipping and fantastic service all through the procces. Tell me what you think. The theme is LiveStrong.
> 
> ......



Looks more than GREAT.!!


----------



## CXM

dimzaf said:


> Looks more than GREAT.!!


Got me jealous. Loving the colors!


----------



## Evangelion

gpcyclist25 said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. I don't remember how I happened on this forum and consequently, the idea of building up a cheap chinese frame into a weightweenie bike, but after about 2.5 months, here it is.
> 
> Build details:
> FM015 53cm
> CF fork
> HB003 handlebars
> CF bottle cages
> Neco headset
> SRAM Force, except for KMC X10SL gold chain, SRAM Red levers
> Fizik Arione CX saddle
> Ritchey WCS 4-Axis alloy stem
> Ritchey Pro Carbon seatpost
> Thomson seat collar
> Fizik Dual bar tape
> Jagwire cabling
> Chris King BB
> Token downtube adjusters
> Handbuilt wheels, from Hongfu 50mm rims, Bitex hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes
> Look Keo 2 Max pedals
> 
> Weight estimate - 15.4 lbs
> 
> Notes:
> Made a few mistakes, as this was my first build ever. Stripped the head of the pinch bolt on the RD, despite using a torque wrench. Part is on order at LBS, but not critical, as stripped in final setting. Otherwise, SRAM very easy to install, also had Park Tool repair book on tap as well. Steerer a little tricky to cut, as the Neco compression plug has 2mm lip on it, so even if using a spacer, need to cut down an additional 2mm, which I didn't do. Sanding was taking too long, so I opted for 2x5mm spacers instead of 1x5mm and said screw it. Used carbon paste and greased all threads, bought too much grease, so now have both a 1lb Park Tool can of grease and chemically identical 1lb can of Liquidwrench bearing grease. So I'm set for grease until about the year 2100.
> 
> Frame came in pretty good shape, except for a little "flaking" on the seatpost clamp area, which apparently wasn't cut well, so the layering was uneven, with a small crack through. My LBS indicated that he wasn't too concerned when I showed him (he built the wheels), but I decided to McGyver it and go to Lowes and pick up some epoxy, which I layered over both sides of the crack. Seemed to do the job quite nicely.
> 
> Originally wrapped the Dual tape with the Fizik logo showing, which was just too much red, backed it out and re-wrapped it to be more subtle.
> 
> Wheels - Didn't mean to show this with "race" wheels, but the purchase of my training wheels has become its own saga, one that may end very badly if my concerns come to pass. Vendor is well-known here so I won't open it up until I'm certain that something is amiss, at which point I'll relate the experience.


excellent


----------



## allenpg

Bisgaard said:


> Just got my TT frame and wheels from Dengfu. Fast shipping and fantastic service all through the procces. Tell me what you think. The theme is LiveStrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/imag0264bp.jpg/


Nice frame! I wanted to get one, but I've read it won't with the newer Hed Jet/Stinger discs. BTW, that dresser looks familiar...IKEA....


----------



## petepeterson

it will be interesting to see what happens to Liestrong after this whole fed investigation flames him. Just something I think about - threadjack over.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Commemorative "Drugstrong" branded Chinarellos?


----------



## Jarryd

I have a Dengfu frame on order. Was quoted 10-15 days for painting then it would be posted. This was a week ago and I now have a shipping code!  
So far so good. Picked up the 105 group set from PBK on Special for 391 dollars, got some bars on their way over for 60 bucks. Currently unsure about what I will do for wheels.

I am keen on the idea of 38 or similar carbon clinchers - Many people running the chinese wheels? How is the quality? what price did you pay etc?

Thanks!


----------



## satanas

mobilesleepy said:


> Commemorative "Drugstrong" branded Chinarellos?


You mean "Pharmstrong" branded Twrecks, surely?


----------



## wipower

Jarryd said:


> I have a Dengfu frame on order. Was quoted 10-15 days for painting then it would be posted. This was a week ago and I now have a shipping code!
> So far so good. Picked up the 105 group set from PBK on Special for 391 dollars, got some bars on their way over for 60 bucks. Currently unsure about what I will do for wheels.
> 
> I am keen on the idea of 38 or similar carbon clinchers - Many people running the chinese wheels? How is the quality? what price did you pay etc?
> 
> Thanks!


did you order a FM039 frame? How much did you pay for painting?


----------



## Jarryd

45 for painting.
FM028 sorry!


----------



## teknohippy

I always loved those old Reynolds stickers.

As I'm considering how to decorate either a R838 or R830 from Xpace, I've started to design some decals. Thought some of you may enjoy this.


----------



## ms6073

allenpg said:


> Nice frame! I wanted to get one, but I've read it won't with the newer Hed Jet/Stinger discs.


Where exactly did you read that? I may be off base as I use a 2009 Zipp 909 for TT's but it seems to me the clearance on the chainstays would be adequate for a Zipp Super 9. Or is that slant more to do with flex of some newer discs like the Zipp Sub 9 which would rub the stays on Cervelo's and other TT frames with tight clearances on the rear end?


----------



## PeteMadog

teknohippy said:


> I always loved those old Reynolds stickers.
> 
> As I'm considering how to decorate either a R838 or R830 from Xpace, I've started to design some decals. Thought some of you may enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just ordered the R838 through carbonzone on ebay with a custom paint job. I like your decal design, how/where would you get this printed?


----------



## satanas

teknohippy said:


> I always loved those old Reynolds stickers.]


Another option would be a set of those fake "Guaranteed not built with Reynolds 531" stickers that used to be available. A quick Google didn't turn up any... :-(


----------



## tarzan13

satanas said:


> Another option would be a set of those fake "Guaranteed not built with Reynolds 531" stickers that used to be available. A quick Google didn't turn up any... :-(


 are you referring to this one?

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_-l2C8nYm...sk9T9IKxJX4/s320/NOT_BuiltWithReynolds531.jpg


----------



## jtsunoda

My FM015 shipped a few days ago! I set up the wheels today.

I have a question about using carbon paste to build up the frame. Is it necessary? If so, where should it be used?


----------



## jtsunoda

Here are the piccs so far.

View attachment 234098


View attachment 234099


----------



## Jarryd

How you finding the wheels?


----------



## svard75

jtsunoda said:


> My FM015 shipped a few days ago! I set up the wheels today.
> 
> I have a question about using carbon paste to build up the frame. Is it necessary? If so, where should it be used?


From my understanding it should be applied to any two carbon surfaces which meet. Check this guide out for some tips.

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/BikeNoiseIG_JUL09.pdf


----------



## svard75

jtsunoda said:


> Here are the piccs so far.
> 
> View attachment 234098
> 
> 
> View attachment 234099


Where did you get those wheels from? btw I have the exact same pump


----------



## jtsunoda

Thanks for the quick responses.
The wheels are from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse.


----------



## Jarryd

This question goes out to anyone running an FM028 - 
What size decals did you use on your bike? 
I have a name for my bike in mind however I want to order the stickers now whilst I am waiting for the frame but obviously want it to be the right size!

Thank you!

PS I would PM some of the guys individually however I have not been a member long enough/enough posts so sorry!


----------



## teknohippy

PeteMadog said:


> teknohippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just ordered the R838 through carbonzone on ebay with a custom paint job. I like your decal design, how/where would you get this printed?
Click to expand...

The Brazilian guy that's mentioned all over these threads would probably be most people's recommendation, I don't know the email of the top of my head, would have to hunt through.

If you would like the full quality illustrator file then drop me a PM and I'll be pleased to oblige.


----------



## j4son

anyone know a seller of this frame? same style as the planet x exocet i think.


----------



## Jarryd

stevesbike said:


> $800 for the planet x stealth isn't a good value these days - it was good when there were fewer options, but the frame is just OK (cables are external etc). You can find the new planet x frame (exocet) on alibaba (the sites mentioned in this thread) as frame FM-R833. You can find stack reach data on the us planet x site. You can find parts for a time trial frame on the cheap off of ebay - you don't need carbon bars unless you are riding hilly courses, you don't need $300 shifters for a good budget build.


I think if you search for a FF-R833 or FM-R833 on google you will find links to a supplier. 
Or search this thread for those codes.


----------



## j4son

awesome! thanks a lot man.


----------



## satanas

tarzan13 said:


> are you referring to this one?


That's the one, but I couldn't find any for sale. I guess 531 has well and truly had its day.


----------



## Jarryd

Slow day in my world but does anyone think this frame looks very similar to the FM028?


----------



## beast123

Jarryd said:


> Slow day in my world but does anyone think this frame looks very similar to the FM028?


It looks somewhat similar, except for the fact that the frame in the picture has all the cables internally housed, and the FM-028 only has one cable internally housed. Other than that, it's pretty much exactly the same


----------



## hcarreathers

satanas said:


> You mean "Pharmstrong" branded Twrecks, surely?


That is the funniest thing I've read all day! I'm gonna have to quote that one next weekend.


----------



## kngr8

Jarryd said:


> Slow day in my world but does anyone think this frame looks very similar to the FM028?


I found the exatly frame, after i search it and post link. : Thumbsup:


----------



## kngr8

here's , look here: http://fibertek.en.alibaba.com/product/381593479-210781050/New_Light_Road_Bicycle_Frame.html


----------



## kngr8

Another seller http://farsports.en.alibaba.com/pro...Bicycle_full_carbon_road_frame_with_BB30.html : D


----------



## kngr8

Another http://enjoybicycle.en.alibaba.com/product/426530933-212039908/carbon_fiber_road_frame.html : D: D


----------



## tarzan13

kngr8 said:


> I found the exatly frame, after i search it and post link. : Thumbsup:


I checked out the website, which is listed on that photo. Here is that frame, incl geo

http://www.fbcomp.com/Pro_info.aspx?Productsid=9&CateID=50

and if someone is interested in their product catalogue, have a look here
http://www.fbcomp.com/Upload/FibertekCatalogCarbonBicycle(Bike)-13550022809.pdf


----------



## MoreCowbell82

LOVE the paintjob! How's it ride?


----------



## plh1964

maxxevv said:


> 56cm kinda looks a stretch based on what I see amongst most riders for your measurements.
> 
> Or, if you can, find 1 or 2 riding buddies with bikes in 52, 54, 56cm top-tubes to try for a 10-30min spin and see if their fit is anywhere near what 'feels comfortable' for you.


My other Atala is stamped 57, but measures 56 C-T Seat tube and 56 C-C Top tube. It is converted to a single speed and is only used for very casual riding - really too big for me. Wife says it needs to go if I plan to build a Chinarello. It will head to ebay soon. Anyone interested in a full chrome Columbus SL frame?


----------



## dcurzon

plh1964 said:


> My other Atala is stamped 57, but measures 56 C-T Seat tube and 56 C-C Top tube. It is converted to a single speed and is only used for very casual riding - really too big for me. Wife says it needs to go if I plan to build a Chinarello. It will head to ebay soon. Anyone interested in a full chrome Columbus SL frame?


funny how wags (wives and girlfriends) come out with sh*t like that... Try reversing it and saying 'well honey, you dont really need a new expensive hairdo as your hair is just fine' or 'well if you want new shoes, your gunna have to get rid of some of the ones you already have'...


----------



## f3rg

dcurzon said:


> funny how wags (wives and girlfriends) come out with sh*t like that... Try reversing it and saying 'well honey, you dont really need a new expensive hairdo as your hair is just fine' or 'well if you want new shoes, your gunna have to get rid of some of the ones you already have'...


Agreed. My wife has never once made any sort of statement about my bikes or abundance of bike parts, and I can't imagine she ever would.


----------



## Rob81

when carbon wives from china? LOL


----------



## SBH1973

*Most Comfortable Geometry from China?*

Can anyone tell me which frame model has the most comfortable geometry, one that comes close to replicating, say, Cannondale's Synapse? I'm considering building one up for my father-in-law.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

asad137 said:


> You don't want BB30 if you're putting Ultegra on it. Shimano does not have any BB30 crank options. Get a frame with a standard English bottom bracket (which may then need to have the threads chased and the bottom bracket faced).
> 
> Asad


Cheers Asad. So BSA30 is it?


----------



## plh1964

duplicate


----------



## plh1964

dcurzon said:


> funny how wags (wives and girlfriends) come out with sh*t like that... Try reversing it and saying 'well honey, you dont really need a new expensive hairdo as your hair is just fine' or 'well if you want new shoes, your gunna have to get rid of some of the ones you already have'...


Its not the expense, its the space. She keeps me from creating a garbage house. Probably a good thing. 3 of us in the house. 7 bikes. 3 for me, 2 for her, 2 for daughter. We all ride.


----------



## turbogrover

wipower said:


> other choice is FM109 by GreatkeenBike:












The seatstays look enormous! I don't see that frame having any vertical compliance at all.
Look at that frame compared to the pencil-thin seatstays on the FM-015.


----------



## Jarryd

They are big but they also look pretty sick in a beefy phat kinda way.
Almost batmanish!


----------



## 1805078

turbogrover said:


> The seatstays look enormous! I don't see that frame having any vertical compliance at all.
> Look at that frame compared to the pencil-thin seatstays on the FM-015.


I have made the decision to go with this frame. I have attached picture of current paint job. frame still under construction through Miracle Trade


----------



## cats

chinease carbon?


----------



## 1805078

cats said:


> chinease carbon?


Yes mate...all the way


----------



## tarzan13

1805078 said:


> I have made the decision to go with this frame. I have attached picture of current paint job. frame still under construction through Miracle Trade


nice design.... good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## octapotamus

*FM-757s in stock*

I just recieved this email:

Dear Customer,

We have new coming road frameFM757 in stock now.

The spec. of FM757 ,please see to the attach photo and geometry.
slim seat tube design,BB30 or BSA 68mm optional,Di2 or normal cable routing optional,headset FSA-Orbit-C40-No.42 compatible,size 490mm 520mm match 50mm offset fork,size 540mm 560mm 580mm 610mm match 45mm offset fork
size:490/520/540/560/580/610mm
Here is the stocks information, if you have any needed,please feel free to contact with the quantity and the size you need .Then I will release a invoice for you to pay.
FM757	3K,490mm toptube	4 sets
FM757	3K,520mm toptube	7 sets
FM757	3K,540mm toptube	4 sets
FM757	3K,560mm toptube	4 sets
Hope to get get your reply soon.

Best regards,

Allyn Lin

I'll post a more comprehensive review of mine soon, but in short, it is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## wipower

1805078 said:


> I have made the decision to go with this frame. I have attached picture of current paint job. frame still under construction through Miracle Trade


is it a FM039?


----------



## vladvm

Have been away for awhile. still enjoying my chinarello...

and for those looking for chinarello with italian thread bottom bracket, they are available on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Full-Carbon-3K-W...R&hash=item45f8a1e082&clk_rvr_id=244349023657


----------



## Rainerhq

Hello!
I found a chinese roadbike frame from ebay(seller: carbonzone), but it has weird geometry - 545mm seat tube and 583mm toptube.
I think it´s weird, because my current Scott Speedster has 560 ST and 560 TT. I like this ebay frame because it´s matt black and BB30. What to you think of this geometry?
Sry, can´t post the link.

Rainer


----------



## dcurzon

whats the item number? that'll help people find it


----------



## MiniVanMan

octapotamus said:


> I just recieved this email:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> We have new coming road frameFM757 in stock now.
> 
> The spec. of FM757 ,please see to the attach photo and geometry.
> slim seat tube design,BB30 or BSA 68mm optional,Di2 or normal cable routing optional,headset FSA-Orbit-C40-No.42 compatible,size 490mm 520mm match 50mm offset fork,size 540mm 560mm 580mm 610mm match 45mm offset fork
> size:490/520/540/560/580/610mm
> Here is the stocks information, if you have any needed,please feel free to contact with the quantity and the size you need .Then I will release a invoice for you to pay.
> FM757	3K,490mm toptube	4 sets
> FM757	3K,520mm toptube	7 sets
> FM757	3K,540mm toptube	4 sets
> FM757	3K,560mm toptube	4 sets
> Hope to get get your reply soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Allyn Lin
> 
> I'll post a more comprehensive review of mine soon, but in short, it is awesome. :thumbsup:


Looks like the frame Performance uses for their Scattante frames.

Beefy looking for sure.


----------



## Rainerhq

dcurzon said:


> whats the item number? that'll help people find it


Item number:	160608538849


----------



## ms6073

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Cheers Asad. So BSA30 is it?


What is BSA30? Is that an combination of BB30 and BSA24?


----------



## kngr8

ms6073 said:


> What is BSA30? Is that an combination of BB30 and BSA24?


you can fit a standard frame with bottom bracket bsa with a bb30 crankset : Thumbsup:


----------



## Purt

wipower said:


> is it a FM039?


fm107.

Very keen to see how it works out, I've been eying them off.


----------



## Purt

1805078 said:


> I have made the decision to go with this frame. I have attached picture of current paint job. frame still under construction through Miracle Trade


How much were you quoted for the frame, custom paint and shipping?


----------



## 1805078

wipower said:


> is it a FM039?


Miracle Trade call it MC021.


----------



## 1805078

Quoted roughly $600US including frame, fork, paint, decals and delivery.

They owed be discount as there were painting issues with my previous frame. I fould that the clear coat was cracking underneath. It was visable in the sunlight. I sent photo's to the manufacturer. We agreed to drop the painting fee for my next frame

And as requested before, it is not the FM039. 

This frame is form Miracle trade - MC021


----------



## fab4

1805078 said:


> Quoted roughly $600US including frame, fork, paint, decals and delivery.
> 
> They owed be discount as there were painting issues with my previous frame. I fould that the clear coat was cracking underneath. It was visable in the sunlight. I sent photo's to the manufacturer. We agreed to drop the painting fee for my next frame
> 
> And as requested before, it is not the FM039.
> 
> This frame is form Miracle trade - MC021


What sizes are available from Miracle Trade? What's their website. Thanks.


----------



## 1805078

Web address below. Don't know what other sizes they have in stock. 

http://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## 1805078

I confirm they are reputable sellers.

I have bought the following from them
1. 2 x road frames
2. 1 x pair 50mm carbon clinchers
3. 1 x pair 85mm carbon clinchers

They will match prices from other suppliers if you can prove to them


----------



## tzonis

Hi Everyone,

I must have spent days worth of time reading these threads. Now I am looking for if anyone knows which frame has the largest head tube to top tube (horizontal) ratio.

Looking for a new frame for my wife and the best I see so far is the 757 which has a 54.5 TT and a 16 head tube.

Any input is greatly appreciated!!! Also your bikes look truly amazing so my next concern is the color scheme!

Thanks again for the guidance.

-Tz


----------



## wipower

do you know if MC021 is avaiable with BB30? Has it also the internal cable routing?


----------



## 1805078

Mate

Best to ask them the questions. All I know is that all the cables are on the outside of the frame which is the only downside. I know that it fits a Dura ace 7900 bottom bracket to which I have.
I doubt that this frame would come in BB30 to what I understand BB30 to means

cheers


----------



## Rainerhq

tzonis said:


> Now I am looking for if anyone knows which frame has the largest head tube to top tube (horizontal) ratio.


Why is this important?


----------



## tzonis

Rainerhq said:


> Why is this important?


It is important because currently she is riding a 54.5 horizontal top tube and 14 head tube with a huge pile of spacers and one of those upturned stems. She is long legged and has a short torso (currently on a giant size M mens OCR2 from 2006) and not a very flexible lower back. Therefore these aggressive new frame styles don't fit her well. The Kestrel RT1000 has a good geometry and the Felt ZW6 in a tall is about what she has now.

The goal is to hopefully remove some of the spacers from her ride. Thanks for the question and feedback!

-TZ


----------



## dcurzon

tzonis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I must have spent days worth of time reading these threads. Now I am looking for if anyone knows which frame has the largest head tube to top tube (horizontal) ratio.
> 
> Looking for a new frame for my wife and the best I see so far is the 757 which has a 54.5 TT and a 16 head tube.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!!! Also your bikes look truly amazing so my next concern is the color scheme!
> 
> Thanks again for the guidance.
> 
> -Tz


according to the geo pics...

fm028 size 54 has 542.3mm TT/150mm HT
fm015 size 55 has 547.8mm TT/150 HT


----------



## robpar

tzonis said:


> It is important because currently she is riding a 54.5 horizontal top tube and 14 head tube with a huge pile of spacers and one of those upturned stems. She is long legged and has a short torso (currently on a giant size M mens OCR2 from 2006) and not a very flexible lower back. Therefore these aggressive new frame styles don't fit her well. The Kestrel RT1000 has a good geometry and the Felt ZW6 in a tall is about what she has now.
> 
> The goal is to hopefully remove some of the spacers from her ride. Thanks for the question and feedback!
> 
> -TZ


Most of these are race geo; the FM028 has a "slightly" longer head tube. Or you may have to go one size larger (longer head tube) and use a shorter stem. I have the same problem and "wisdom" says I should ride a 56 but all my bikes are 57 or 58 depending on the geo and have shorter stems than the "standard" 110/120mm....


----------



## vladvm

tzonis said:


> The goal is to hopefully remove some of the spacers from her ride. Thanks for the question and feedback!
> 
> -TZ


You can buy stems with extremely high angle and also buy steerer risers for cheap. This will eliminate spacers.


----------



## Jesserue

vladvm said:


> Have been away for awhile. still enjoying my chinarello...
> 
> and for those looking for chinarello with italian thread bottom bracket, they are available on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Full-Carbon-3K-W...R&hash=item45f8a1e082&clk_rvr_id=244349023657


I bought this frame, verified that it was Italian threads beforehand with the seller, and received a frame with English threads. Be very careful with this buyer. Frame needed major work on the dropouts, rear brake mount, had a chip in the seat stay, clearcoat was very poor. I would not buy from them again.


----------



## tzonis

robpar said:


> Most of these are race geo; the FM028 has a "slightly" longer head tube. Or you may have to go one size larger (longer head tube) and use a shorter stem. I have the same problem and "wisdom" says I should ride a 56 but all my bikes are 57 or 58 depending on the geo and have shorter stems than the "standard" 110/120mm....


Rob,
Thanks for the response. She currently rides with one of those "adjustable" angle stems which is pretty upright as well as Salsa Short bars (to accommodate for a larger top tube than desired). Looks like my best bet are the ones previously listed.

I will update everyone once I pull the trigger!

-Tz


----------



## ms6073

tzonis said:


> She is long legged and has a short torso (currently on a giant size M mens OCR2 from 2006) and not a very flexible lower back.
> 
> The goal is to hopefully remove some of the spacers from her ride. Thanks for the question and feedback!


Why not consider Giant's 2011/2012 women-specific designed bikes like the TCR Advanced W or the Avail Advanced?


----------



## GoingCarbon

At last. It's taken a lot longer than I expected but I have my first ride on my FM028 last night.

My first ride ever on a carbon frame and I was hugely impressed. While I love/like all my other aluminium bikes for various reasons I was genuinely surprised how smooth this frame rode.

There are some minor adjustments required to the cables/derailleurs and I gonna change the tyres before my ride tomorrow. But my first impression is 8/10 maybe tomorrow will bring a high nine


----------



## vladvm

Consider yourself warned! 
_"Especially when I'm on my (real) Dogma... If someone showed up on our local house of pain "love ride" on a knock off, we'd most likely change the time and place of the ride without informing them."_


----------



## XavierM

vladvm said:


> Consider yourself warned!
> _"Especially when I'm on my (real) Dogma... If someone showed up on our local house of pain "love ride" on a knock off, we'd most likely change the time and place of the ride without informing them."_


BLASPHEMY!!! Doesn't matter what bike you ride, as long as you ride it hard! (No pun). Now if said rider gets dropped within the first 15min then he shouldn't be at the "house of pain" ride to begin with. I've seen plenty of riders on China frames lead our HOP ride at 28mph+. Its the rider not the bike!!


----------



## xypzo

Why can't I reach the Brazilian Sticker King anymore on his blogspot website anymore?
Anyone has his email? I need the man!


----------



## jtsunoda

*FM015 build*

Here it is. Bottom crown on fork was a pain to get on. I used an old piece of wood and alot of banging till it was sitting flush.


----------



## PLAYONIT

xypzo said:


> Why can't I reach the Brazilian Sticker King anymore on his blogspot website anymore?
> Anyone has his email? I need the man!


[email protected]


----------



## jtsunoda

*Indention on seat tube FM015*

For those of you who have a FM015, is there an indention at the bottom of the seat tube?


----------



## sand101

GoingCarbon said:


> At last. It's taken a lot longer than I expected but I have my first ride on my FM028 last night.
> 
> My first ride ever on a carbon frame and I was hugely impressed. While I love/like all my other aluminium bikes for various reasons I was genuinely surprised how smooth this frame rode.
> 
> There are some minor adjustments required to the cables/derailleurs and I gonna change the tyres before my ride tomorrow. But my first impression is 8/10 maybe tomorrow will bring a high nine


Love the finish on this. I'm ready to buy one if Dengfu would actually return an email. Four emails spread over a couple weeks, one unhelpful response to start and nothing since. How does anyone order from these guys when they refuse to get back?


----------



## MiniVanMan

sand101 said:


> Love the finish on this. I'm ready to buy one if Dengfu would actually return an email. Four emails spread over a couple weeks, one unhelpful response to start and nothing since. How does anyone order from these guys when they refuse to get back?


THANK YOU!!!! It's nice to know I'm not alone in this. I finally talked to Tony via Skype, and he asked me to email him my request. I did. The next day I asked him via Skype if he'd seen the email and he asked me to resend the email. 

I haven't heard anything from him since sending a third email to Dengfu.

I also contacted FLYXII because I like the FR-108 they have, and they returned the email promptly stating they couldn't decal or paint the frame at this time.

I'm now waiting for Jenny from Hongfu to reply. The Hongfu website doesn't have a frame I actually want, though I could settle on the FM001 if necessary, but I'm going to see if she can get a FM028 or FR-108 and paint it for me.


----------



## alexb618

jtsunoda said:


> For those of you who have a FM015, is there an indention at the bottom of the seat tube?


yes, for front derailleur


----------



## jtsunoda

alexb618 said:


> yes, for front derailleur


ok, thanks.


----------



## GoingCarbon

sand101 said:


> Love the finish on this. I'm ready to buy one if Dengfu would actually return an email. Four emails spread over a couple weeks, one unhelpful response to start and nothing since. How does anyone order from these guys when they refuse to get back?


Try contacting them using Skype (dengfubike or tony_yangd) I found they respond almost instantly (if they are on-line)


----------



## Jarryd

jtsunoda said:


> For those of you who have a FM015, is there an indention at the bottom of the seat tube?


I got one on my FM028. 

Initially I was a bit worried but yea, as mentioned by another user, its for the front deraileur!


----------



## Jarryd

Just add [email protected] 

Talk to Mina. When she is online she replies very quickly and was nothing but helpful with me. 
I was told it would take 10-15 days to get my frame painted. After about a week I asked for a progress update and Mina gave me a shipping tracking code.
Frame arrived shortly after, all was very nice. No issues with it at all.


----------



## GoingCarbon

sand101 said:


> Love the finish on this. I'm ready to buy one if Dengfu would actually return an email. Four emails spread over a couple weeks, one unhelpful response to start and nothing since. How does anyone order from these guys when they refuse to get back?


Thx Sand. I must say it has turned out better than I expected. While it's plain and simple (just black on white) it both looks and rides great


----------



## svard75

alexb618 said:


> yes, for front derailleur


What size clamp?

Thanks,
S


----------



## Jarryd

https://cheapcarbonframes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/HF-FM015-SPL-550.jpg

34.9 according to the frame info on that page.


----------



## Juusio

I received today my order from Dengfu. After I went to my carage to build the frame I was shocked to notice that instead of FM028 frame-set, the package contained 20 handlebars with integrated stems. 

The handlebars have X-byke logos on them but some of the logos are reversed. I am not sure if they send me wrong items for covering their mistake to messing with handlebars logos.

I tried to contact Tony with this matter. He used to answer my questions within 30 mins in Skype but now I was left without answer for over 5 hours of waiting until he logged out.

I will keep you updated how things work out.


----------



## Jarryd

Juusio said:


> I received today my order from Dengfu. After I went to my carage to build the frame I was shocked to notice that instead of FM028 frame-set, the package contained 20 handlebars with integrated stems.
> 
> The handlebars have X-byke logos on them but some of the logos are reversed. I am not sure if they send me wrong items for covering their mistake to messing with handlebars logos.
> 
> I tried to contact Tony with this matter. He used to answer my questions within 30 mins in Skype but now I was left without answer for over 5 hours of waiting until he logged out.
> 
> I will keep you updated how things work out.


Find yourself a logo/brand, set up an ebay account and start flogging them off....

Will be interested to see how you go. 

I stressed to Mina I was worried as I had heard about people getting the wrong stuff and she assured my that I would get what I ordered, (and I did) Hope they are able to sort things out for you.


----------



## Vee

I want to see a picture of this box of handlebars / stems. Sounds awesome! You've probably got a couple grand worth of handlebars sitting in that box. Think, 150 bucks a piece x 20. Worst case, you sell them off on ebay and buy a new frame elsewhere...


----------



## Juusio

Hmm sound like good idea to sell the off ebay if there are not any faults on them. Atleast I might be in good position to negotiate who pays the re-shipment fees.

I weighted 2 handlebars and both of them are exactly 450g.


----------



## Purt

That is awesome. 

You might be able to afford a real pinarello now instead.


----------



## ultraman6970

jtsunoda said:


> For those of you who have a FM015, is there an indention at the bottom of the seat tube?


Yes it must be there or the FD arm will hit the seat tube man!...


----------



## Juusio

Do anyone have this kind of chinese handlebars? They feels pretty good, but are their qualified enough to resell. Definitely I will not pay 200$ shipping fees just to correct their mistake. 

I paid total of about 600€(693$+taxes). Unfortunately I do not currently own any frame so I am losing the best season here in Finland.


----------



## tis

Someone I know has some of these integrated Chinese bars and is very pleased. I could potentially be interested if you decided to sell rather than return them.


----------



## Urb

Juusio said:


> Do anyone have this kind of chinese handlebars? They feels pretty good, but are their qualified enough to resell. Definitely I will not pay 200$ shipping fees just to correct their mistake.
> 
> I paid total of about 600€(693$+taxes). Unfortunately I do not currently own any frame so I am losing the best season here in Finland.


You do have options. You could make a tidy sum if they choose to be tardy in thier course of actions. Ofcourse that leaves you out in the cold for a frame for the short term.

No way should you have to pay anything whatsoever. If anything they should compensate you for time spent correcting thier mistake. Maybe a free set of integrated bars? hehe.


----------



## Juusio

Urb said:


> You do have options. You could make a tidy sum if they choose to be tardy in thier course of actions. Ofcourse that leaves you out in the cold for a frame for the short term.
> 
> No way should you have to pay anything whatsoever. If anything they should compensate you for time spent correcting thier mistake. Maybe a free set of integrated bars? hehe.


I have a feeling that they send wrong package for reason. They had handlebars with messed logos laying around their stock, so they wanted to get rid of these unsalable items.

I might be wrong, but let's see how they are ready to take the responsibility for this matter...


----------



## PeteMadog

Juusio said:


> I have a feeling that they send wrong package for reason. They had handlebars with messed logos laying around their stock, so they wanted to get rid of these unsalable items.
> 
> I might be wrong, but let's see how they are ready to take the responsibility for this matter...


If you happen to have a set 40cm wide with a 90mm stem size I might be interested


----------



## GoingCarbon

Hi Juusio.... l don't envy you, I defo rather have the right frame that the wrong bars even if the bars look that good.

What is the distance in millimeters from the centre of the stem opening to the front of the "virtual" stem? If you have one either black or white that is 110mm I'd be interested in a price to ship it to the UK?

Alternatively you might want to contact this individual as he might have a frame in a box that he wasn't expecting 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/fullcarbonekybx


----------



## andy600rr

They've sent you the wrong box for sure. The shipping label even states 'Frame and Fork', so maybe they've attached the wrong shipping label to the wrong box.

Seems like you've got a mix of stem length's there too. I can see 120mm and 110mm in that pic.


----------



## jtsunoda

*FM015 finished*

Thanks for all the help on this forum.
Here it is all done. I did some of the build and had my LBS do the rest.
Weight without pedls 15.27 lbs.


----------



## MiniVanMan

I'm finally talking to someone, and getting ready to fork out the money. So far, HongFu has been the most helpful and most responsive. So, that means, it's an FM039 as opposed the FM028 I originally thought I'd get. 

On another plus side, I have geometry drawings for all FM039 sizes. I don't know if they've been posted anywhere yet, but if anybody wants them, I'll be happy to post them. (That is, once I get to 10 posts).


----------



## Spursrider

MiniVanMan, what is the smallest available size for FM039?


----------



## colorado_felix

Your FM015 is awesome, jtsunoda.

Love the matte paint. I've seen a couple of other examples with matte black and for some reason it looks just right with the FM015 frame style.

Normally I prefer no decals on the components, but the red decals on yours work very well together.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Spursrider said:


> MiniVanMan, what is the smallest available size for FM039?


Looks like 50 cm. 

I was sent 5 files, 50 - 58 cm in even number increments.


----------



## kuki_junior

Hi, just build up a fm015. But having problems with the top tube internal cable routing. tried the method in other thrends but doesnt seem to be working. Any idea how how to correct the problem without drilling?


----------



## Juusio

GoingCarbon said:


> Hi Juusio.... l don't envy you, I defo rather have the right frame that the wrong bars even if the bars look that good.
> 
> What is the distance in millimeters from the centre of the stem opening to the front of the "virtual" stem? If you have one either black or white that is 110mm I'd be interested in a price to ship it to the UK?
> 
> Alternatively you might want to contact this individual as he might have a frame in a box that he wasn't expecting


Just got answer from Tony:
Hello, friend:

I am very sorry for our mistake.
I am sorry for the later reply.

Those handlebar intergrated stem will be shipped to spain( my other customer).

Now I am research the mistake.
I will send your email quickly.

My skype ID is tony_yangd .

If you online ,we can talk with skype.
Best regards
Tony


----------



## Jarryd

I will post a couple of pics of my FM028.
The wheels shown on it are from my Tri bike, I have 50mm matte clinchers on order to go on this bike.
It was ordered from Dengfu, arrived quickly, communication was good. Finish is very good. 
I moved the deraileur guide over and so far it does not appear as though it will cause me any issues, next week when the rest of my build arrives I guess I will find out!


----------



## jtsunoda

colorado_felix said:


> Your FM015 is awesome, jtsunoda.
> 
> Love the matte paint. I've seen a couple of other examples with matte black and for some reason it looks just right with the FM015 frame style.
> 
> Normally I prefer no decals on the components, but the red decals on yours work very well together.


Thank you. The paint looks alto better in person. The carbon weave shows through the matte.


----------



## wipower

at the end my final decision is MC008 size 52 ISP (I'm tall 1,72cm 70,5cm inseam) custom painted.

In the next day I will finalize the order


----------



## PLAYONIT

MiniVanMan said:


> Looks like 50 cm.
> 
> I was sent 5 files, 50 - 58 cm in even number increments.


Can you post the 50cm file when you get a chance..... Thanks....


----------



## Satanpez

I wouldn't assume that Tony/DengFu is screwing you with the handlebars. I'm willing to be it's a simple mistake.

I ordered an FM015 from DengFu, no issues. I just ordered/received a Carbon 29er frame from them and I ordered 5 extra derailleur hangers. They sent 5 hangers that fit the FM015 frame, not my 29er frame. 

Lots of confusion back and forth, she kept saying that they'll work...until I sent good pictures. Now they're airmailing me 5 hangers. 

With all the emails/skype/custom paint jobs and MASSIVE language barrier I'm amazed we get anything resembling what we want the first time around. 

Meanwhile I'm sitting on a bunch of FM015 derailleur hangers. If anyone banged theirs up and needs one, I have a bunch for cheap. 

-Steve


----------



## MiniVanMan

PLAYONIT said:


> Can you post the 50cm file when you get a chance..... Thanks....


This is my 10th post, so maybe I can do it with this one...

Nope.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Well, hopefully the mods won't see this as spamming. Just trying to help the community here. I know, huge faux pas for double posting.

Anyway, here's the 50 cm drawing.










I added in the text on the top right due to it being so small as to be unreadable. Hopefully this helps.

Let me know if there's interest in any others.


----------



## eygmar

Just ordered the FM039 frame with hongfu , can't wait to get it delivered


----------



## [email protected]@P-Cycler

received material from Speedy li on alli, also yishun tubulars with C50 stickerset..

not everything ok, seatpost is not that round, she promissed me to send new one..

i've seen also little whole in frontfork..see picture, she told me its not functional to have problems, if you have problems you can earn new one..but few pages before on this topic i saw someone with crack on the fork on almost same place ??

any suggestions about the fork ?


https://img17.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dscf3212th.jpg

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dscf3210q.jpg


----------



## mroek

I'm building a fm028 (60 cm size) at the moment (got the frame this evening), but I am not satisified with the top tube cable routing. Threading the inner cable works as it should (ie it comes out the other end), but there is way too much resistance in there. To ensure that the brake would return properly I had to increase the spring tension on the caliper, but still the action is quite rough. You can hear kind of a grinding noise from within the top tube, and the roughness can also be felt when operating the lever.

I've tried lubricating the cable guide within the top tube, but it doesn't make much of a difference. Has anyone else had this problem, and what did you do to fix it? It is pretty annoying.


----------



## pyattbl

mroek said:


> I'm building a fm028 (60 cm size) at the moment (got the frame this evening), but I am not satisified with the top tube cable routing. Threading the inner cable works as it should (ie it comes out the other end), but there is way too much resistance in there. To ensure that the brake would return properly I had to increase the spring tension on the caliper, but still the action is quite rough. You can hear kind of a grinding noise from within the top tube, and the roughness can also be felt when operating the lever.
> 
> I've tried lubricating the cable guide within the top tube, but it doesn't make much of a difference. Has anyone else had this problem, and what did you do to fix it? It is pretty annoying.


I built the same frame a month or so ago, and had a similar (but not identical) experience. I didn't have any issue with the brake failing to return properly. But I did hear the grinding noise. And the rear brake just isn't as solid as on my other bike (Tarmac). I tried to flush out the inner guide with air, then WD40/air, then Tri-Flow, but nothing seemed to help. I have learned to live with it - but I didn't have to do anything to my brake spring tension.

If you do find something that makes it better, please post. I'm currently building the same frame (smaller size) for my wife. 

Sorry I offer more sympathy than help on this one!


----------



## mrwirey

mroek said:


> 'You can hear kind of a grinding noise from within the top tube, and the roughness can also be felt when operating the lever."


mroek,
I had the same issue on the first FM028 I built. I had put cable ferrule's on both ends of the cable where they went in to and came out of the frame. After experiencing the noise and roughness of the cable when pulled I decided to take those ferrules off to see if that was contributing to the problem. Once I removed the ferrules the cable ran smooth and silent. I think the problem is the holes, which run through the frame are not exactly centered thereby necessitating a certain amount of play between the outer cable housing and the frame. The ferrules eliminated this necessary play and caused the cable to rub hard against the edge of the frames cable holes. I guess this is a long way of saying, "if you have cable ferrules on the ends of your cables where they pass through the frame; remove them and see if this solves your problem." 
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Evangelion

how much import duty is charged for a road bike frame when importing from china to the US?


----------



## mrwirey

Evangelion said:


> how much import duty is charged for a road bike frame when importing from china to the US?


Evangelion,
I have purchased and received three frames, all on separate orders, and I have yet to be charged any import fees.
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## bobonker

Evangelion said:


> how much import duty is charged for a road bike frame when importing from china to the US?


I've ordered 2 frames. I didn't pay any customs fees on the first one and had to pay $108 on the 2nd one (ouch).

I think it's luck of the draw, really. 

Bob


----------



## mroek

mrwirey said:


> mroek,
> I had the same issue on the first FM028 I built. I had put cable ferrule's on both ends of the cable where they went in to and came out of the frame. After experiencing the noise and roughness of the cable when pulled I decided to take those ferrules off to see if that was contributing to the problem. Once I removed the ferrules the cable ran smooth and silent. I think the problem is the holes, which run through the frame are not exactly centered thereby necessitating a certain amount of play between the outer cable housing and the frame. The ferrules eliminated this necessary play and caused the cable to rub hard against the edge of the frames cable holes. I guess this is a long way of saying, "if you have cable ferrules on the ends of your cables where they pass through the frame; remove them and see if this solves your problem."
> Very respectfully, Tim


Thank you for the tip, but unfortunately I don't have ferrules on the cables. They are still a relatively snug fit, so you may still be right that the problem lies in the centering. I'll try to inspect this closely, and see if there is anything I can do to fix it.


----------



## geosonic

nice bike!!!


----------



## Purt

mroek said:


> Thank you for the tip, but unfortunately I don't have ferrules on the cables. They are still a relatively snug fit, so you may still be right that the problem lies in the centering. I'll try to inspect this closely, and see if there is anything I can do to fix it.


Found this while reading v2:



MooseDawg said:


> I had the same issue -- a rough, even catching, rear brake cable initially. I did 4 things to address the problem: (1) used Teflon coated cable; (2) used the more expensive flexible cable housing ($1.25/ft rather than $1.00/ft); (3) used a tiny camel bak brush to clean out both ends of the frame tube (a bunch of gunk came out); and (4) used an over-sized ferrel on the cable that connected to the forward hole on the frame and then slightly bored-out the ferrel (just used the tip of some scissors) on the rearward end leaving the frame--this allows for smoother/less sharp angles of entry and exit, thus reducing cable friction. One more thing: the length of the cable housing btwn the frame and brake was really hard to dial in. I burned several feet of cable housing getting it right--very finicky on this frame.
> 
> Works smooth as silk now.


----------



## bevo21

mroek said:


> I'm building a fm028 (60 cm size) at the moment (got the frame this evening), but I am not satisified with the top tube cable routing. Threading the inner cable works as it should (ie it comes out the other end), but there is way too much resistance in there. To ensure that the brake would return properly I had to increase the spring tension on the caliper, but still the action is quite rough. You can hear kind of a grinding noise from within the top tube, and the roughness can also be felt when operating the lever.
> 
> I've tried lubricating the cable guide within the top tube, but it doesn't make much of a difference. Has anyone else had this problem, and what did you do to fix it? It is pretty annoying.


On my FM 28 I had the same problem, but it is easy to solve by using a piece of outer brake cable. Take out the teflon liner and guide it, with the inner cable in it, through the frame.


----------



## Lucky77

edited


----------



## mrwirey

mroek said:


> Thank you for the tip, but unfortunately I don't have ferrules on the cables. They are still a relatively snug fit, so you may still be right that the problem lies in the centering. I'll try to inspect this closely, and see if there is anything I can do to fix it.


mroek,
One last thing. If you can find some thinner outer brake housing like the housing used by Campagnolo (called 'Ultra Low Friction'); that may help. Both of my FM028s have Campagnolo brake housing and my FM015 uses Nokon housing.
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## xypzo

I just got the FM039 58cm drawing from Jenny. I'm affraid I won't fit.. The distance between the front wheel center and the top of the headtube is about 8 cm to small for me.
I'm really to stiff and big for the chinese bikes...


----------



## FTR

xypzo said:


> I just got the FM039 58cm drawing from Jenny. I'm affraid I won't fit.. The distance between the front wheel center and the top of the headtube is about 8 cm to small for me.
> I'm really to stiff and big for the chinese bikes...


Huh??
8cm?
Cannot understand how that could possibly be correct.
The 58cm FM028 is 10mm taller at the HT and 10mm shorter in reach than my 59cm Moots Compact and the 60cm is is 30mm taller with the same reach.


----------



## Purt

Lucky77 said:


> Having finished the build of my TT-01, I have now found I need to drop my saddle down. Only problem is the seat post is as far down as it will go. I have tried to remove it from the frame so I can cut the seat post down, but the seat post is stuck fast. Tried wiggling back and forth, tried pulling as hard as I can - but nothing. Anyone got any suggestions?


http://tinyurl.com/69muoe8

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ritchey-liquid-torque/


----------



## xypzo

FTR said:


> Huh??
> 8cm?
> Cannot understand how that could possibly be correct.
> The 58cm FM028 is 10mm taller at the HT and 10mm shorter in reach than my 59cm Moots Compact and the 60cm is is 30mm taller with the same reach.


It's even more.
My 62cm Bulls Desert Falcon 2 has 66 cm from wheel center to top of headtube.
According to the drawing this bike has 55 cm...

BTW, the 62 is too big for me, I should have a 60..


----------



## FTR

xypzo said:


> It's even more.
> My 62cm Bulls Desert Falcon 2 has 66 cm from wheel center to top of headtube.
> According to the drawing this bike has 55 cm...
> 
> BTW, the 62 is too big for me, I should have a 60..


Try this:
http://cheapcarbonframes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/sizing.html

Looks like the 60cm might be better.


----------



## Lucky77

edited - wrong post


----------



## xypzo

FTR said:


> Looks like the 60cm might be better.


Yeah, but I really like the FM039, and that only goes to 58cm...


----------



## Purt

Lucky77 said:


> Wow - that google thing is amazing. I wonder if it will catch on? Imagine the possibilities...
> 
> I did google it first, but couldn't find an appropriate answer - the seat post isn't round, so clamping in a vice and twisting won't work; there is no drain hole in the BB to drain coke/other out; and whacking the nose of the saddle has done nothing but tilt the saddle.


eh, aero seatpost would make it even more of a *****. 

When mine got stuck I got a syringe filled with vege oil and squirted some around the top. waited 10 minutes then did it again. Came out rather easily with a swift hit from the side, but it's going to be harder with an aero post...


----------



## mroek

And here's the finished result. FM028 (60 cm):










It hasn't been tuned yet, but it should be fairly close, I think. First ride will be tonight, I think.
Those wheels are quite heavy, so it ended up at 8.1 kg. I had hoped for sub 8, but with new wheels it will.


----------



## wipower

mroek said:


> And here's the finished result. FM028 (60 cm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been tuned yet, but it should be fairly close, I think. First ride will be tonight, I think.
> Those wheels are quite heavy, so it ended up at 8.1 kg. I had hoped for sub 8, but with new wheels it will.


1 pair of 50/60mm wheels and will be perfect!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dakota

mroek said:


> And here's the finished result. FM028 (60 cm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been tuned yet, but it should be fairly close, I think. First ride will be tonight, I think.
> Those wheels are quite heavy, so it ended up at 8.1 kg. I had hoped for sub 8, but with new wheels it will.


Mroek,

I really like the look. Very understated. A couple of questions if I may. Which vendor did you get it from? What weave and paint? I think I need a 60cm for the reach but am concerned about the standover. Have you measured it? Will it handle 25mm tires? 28?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## mroek

dakota said:


> Mroek,
> 
> I really like the look. Very understated. A couple of questions if I may. Which vendor did you get it from? What weave and paint? I think I need a 60cm for the reach but am concerned about the standover. Have you measured it? Will it handle 25mm tires? 28?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Thanks for the nice comments!
I got it from carbonzone (Echo) on eBay. It is 3k with only clear coating. I though about having it painted, but actually I like the way it looks without.

The standover height is around 82 cm measured from the middle of the top tube. I have an inseam of 96 cm, so I have heaps of clearance.

I'm pretty sure 25 mm tires would work, but 28 may be too much. However, I haven't tried, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## kuki_junior

bevo21 said:


> On my FM 28 I had the same problem, but it is easy to solve by using a piece of outer brake cable. Take out the teflon liner and guide it, with the inner cable in it, through the frame.


Care to provide some pics or explain in more detail? Im a newbie here~


----------



## bevo21

kuki_junior said:


> Care to provide some pics or explain in more detail? Im a newbie here~


I try to make it visible;
Take a outer cable (brake) with inner liner en cut of the plastic housing.


Take of the wrapped iron , don't pull to hard, but turn it around to take it of. If you have luck you can pul out the teflon liner.


Cut of the length you need and put the liner over the inner cable. If the liner comes out on the backside slide it back with the last part outer cable wich goes to the brake.





In my case this works perfect, no rasping sounds any more when you touch the brake.


----------



## ekgregory

Hello, long-time lurker with a quick, dumb question.

Just picked up an FM028 (54) from Dengfu - everything looks great so far. How should I orient my seatpost collar? I know the standard thinking for carbon frames is to orient the bolt to the opposite side of the collar split, but since both the front and back of the seat tube are split, that's not going to work unless I turn it sideways, which is just goofy.

Looks like a lot of people just set the seatpost collar with the bolt facing backwards - any advice?


----------



## mroek

I have a dumb question too:
On my frame the rear dropouts seems to be made entirely out of carbon. The derailleur hanger is aluminium, obviously, but the dropouts does not seem to have any metal in them. This has me slightly worried, I would have expected some metal in there. On the fork the dropouts have some metal embedded in them.


----------



## paulg

*Neasty Frames*

Anyone know anything about these frames? Many are showing up on Ebay. Here's the weblink to the manufacturer: 

http://www.neastybike.com/_d268742252.htm

Anyone ride one or have any feedback? I checked many of the earlier posts and did a search, but nothing came up.

They look nice and it seems many on this forum are happy with the Chinese carbon frames.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## svard75

paulg said:


> Anyone know anything about these frames? Many are showing up on Ebay. Here's the weblink to the manufacturer:
> 
> http://www.neastybike.com/_d268742252.htm
> 
> Anyone ride one or have any feedback? I checked many of the earlier posts and did a search, but nothing came up.
> 
> They look nice and it seems many on this forum are happy with the Chinese carbon frames.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


It looks like the older carbon frames painted. I would suggest looking at one of the top resellers HongFu, DengFu, Carbonzone, etc and take a look at their newer product lines. Then you can have them paint it however you want.

Neasty? was it meant to say Nestle or Nasty? Get a custom paint job with your own logo.

S


----------



## svard75

bevo21 said:


> I try to make it visible;
> Take a outer cable (brake) with inner liner en cut of the plastic housing.
> 
> 
> Take of the wrapped iron , don't pull to hard, but turn it around to take it of. If you have luck you can pul out the teflon liner.
> 
> 
> Cut of the length you need and put the liner over the inner cable. If the liner comes out on the backside slide it back with the last part outer cable wich goes to the brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case this works perfect, no rasping sounds any more when you touch the brake.


Love you colour scheme! Thanks for this tip too. I am waiting for my FM015 to be shipped. I will assume the same will apply to me with the internal top brake cable.

Many Thanks,
S


----------



## ptsbike55

COstu,
What is the weight on your bike? Any idea?


----------



## tdlogan

Dude, that has to be one of the most ingenious fixes of all time! Seriously, I spent several hours trying every posted solution to the dreaded rear brake cable binding problem in my FM-015 -- with no success. I took the bike to my LBS, and they couldn't do any better.

Your solution worked brilliantly! Many, many thanks!


----------



## dakota

mroek said:


> Thanks for the nice comments!
> I got it from carbonzone (Echo) on eBay. It is 3k with only clear coating. I though about having it painted, but actually I like the way it looks without.
> 
> The standover height is around 82 cm measured from the middle of the top tube. I have an inseam of 96 cm, so I have heaps of clearance.
> 
> I'm pretty sure 25 mm tires would work, but 28 may be too much. However, I haven't tried, so I can't say for sure.


Thanks for the info. Good to hear about the standover. My inseam is about 86cm, so 82 would work well.


----------



## PeteMadog

teknohippy said:


> The Brazilian guy that's mentioned all over these threads would probably be most people's recommendation, I don't know the email of the top of my head, would have to hunt through.
> 
> If you would like the full quality illustrator file then drop me a PM and I'll be pleased to oblige.


Hey

Can I take you up on that offer of the illustrator file for the reynolds style decal. Great design 

My email address is peter ( at ) babipur.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## mrcreosote

xypzo said:


> I just got the FM039 58cm drawing from Jenny. I'm affraid I won't fit.. The distance between the front wheel center and the top of the headtube is about 8 cm to small for me.
> I'm really to stiff and big for the chinese bikes...


Just out of interest, what is the HTT measurement for the FM039 58cm?


----------



## bradf24

I am 5'1" male and riding an 11 year old Look frame (49cm) that I got from a friend 11 years ago when he worked for the Look distributor. Anyway, I have ridden this aluminum frame for a ton of miles and now want to upgrade to carbon. I know that Orbea has been making small frames for generations for the Spanish Basque pro riders, many of whom are small, so Orbea has the small frame geometry down to a science. Only trouble is their frame sets are $3,000 US and I don't have that kind of money so I am now trying to settle on one of these Chinese direct carbon frames. I am wondering if anyone knows which of these frames have geometry similar to the Orbea Orca 48cm frames.
Thanks for any help you can be.
Brad


----------



## mud390

What is considered to be the best options for a fast/comfortable frame for all day riding/centuries? I've been eyeing the Pinarello clones and the geometry seems to be a little slacker than the rest. Thoughts?


----------



## pyattbl

bevo21 said:


> I try to make it visible;
> Take a outer cable (brake) with inner liner en cut of the plastic housing.
> 
> 
> Take of the wrapped iron , don't pull to hard, but turn it around to take it of. If you have luck you can pul out the teflon liner.
> 
> 
> Cut of the length you need and put the liner over the inner cable. If the liner comes out on the backside slide it back with the last part outer cable wich goes to the brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case this works perfect, no rasping sounds any more when you touch the brake.


Great solution. I will try this next time I am working on my bike!

Just FYI... I completed my wife's fm028 build yesterday and the rear brake is flawless. It require no special treatment at all. Maybe the problem is isolated to the larger size (60 cm versus her 58)? But I appreciated not having to deal with the issue.


----------



## pyattbl

bevo21 said:


> I try to make it visible;
> Take a outer cable (brake) with inner liner en cut of the plastic housing.
> 
> 
> Take of the wrapped iron , don't pull to hard, but turn it around to take it of. If you have luck you can pul out the teflon liner.
> 
> 
> Cut of the length you need and put the liner over the inner cable. If the liner comes out on the backside slide it back with the last part outer cable wich goes to the brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case this works perfect, no rasping sounds any more when you touch the brake.


Great solution. I will try this next time I am working on my bike!

Just FYI... I completed my wife's fm028 build yesterday and the rear brake is flawless. It required no special treatment at all. Maybe the problem is isolated to the larger size (60 cm versus her 58)? But I appreciated not having to deal with the issue.


----------



## Jarryd

pyattbl said:


> Great solution. I will try this next time I am working on my bike!
> 
> Just FYI... I completed my wife's fm028 build yesterday and the rear brake is flawless. It require no special treatment at all. Maybe the problem is isolated to the larger size (60 cm versus her 58)? But I appreciated not having to deal with the issue.


I have the frame in a 56 and was worried about the issues with braking friction however I set up the rear brake today and have not had any issue.

Huge thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge and suggestions just the same.

On a side note, one of my downtube adjusters was not threaded correctly and in turn at the moment I have the inside part of a Jagwire barrel adjuster on both sides however one of they will not be functional for anything other than guiding the cable.

I will post photos after I have finished the build.

Other than that all is going well!


----------



## sojourn

mroek said:


> I have a dumb question too:
> On my frame the rear dropouts seems to be made entirely out of carbon. The derailleur hanger is aluminium, obviously, but the dropouts does not seem to have any metal in them. This has me slightly worried, I would have expected some metal in there. On the fork the dropouts have some metal embedded in them.


I don't think it's a dumb question as I have the same concerns with my RFM101.
Any of the gurus here have any info/concerns about this situation?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevesbike

sojourn said:


> I don't think it's a dumb question as I have the same concerns with my RFM101.
> Any of the gurus here have any info/concerns about this situation?
> Thanks in advance!


many frames have all carbon dropouts - you're fine, just avoid over-tightening the quick release. If concerned, use one with an external cam as these apply lower tightening force (most skewers are external cams. Shimano are internal).


----------



## sojourn

stevesbike said:


> many frames have all carbon dropouts - you're fine, just avoid over-tightening the quick release. If concerned, use one with an external cam as these apply lower tightening force (most skewers are external cams. Shimano are internal).


Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rouleur88

*Beautiful Bike Henry!*

Did you have the Ultegra graphics custom made, or is there a link to a site to purchase?


----------



## LugHugger

*FM015 tyre clearances*

Could I tap into the wealth of experience here and ask what the tyre clearances are like front and rear on the FM015? I'm considering Vittoria Pave's 24 front / 27 rear. Does anybody know if this will cause clearance issues? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gb155




----------



## Crawf

gb155 said:


>


Woah, you need to rejig your bar and shifter positioning.
Your bar needs to be rotated down and your shifters need to come up.


----------



## satanas

+1 That brake lever and bar position would be weird even on a Fargo. Something is definitely badly wrong if this yields a comfortable position.


----------



## ptsbike55

What does your bike weigh in at?


----------



## Vee

Just got info from Echo (Carbonzone) that my FM015 BB30 in matte 3k with custom paint is finished after a solid wait. They were completely on schedule with their time estimates and have been fairly easy to deal with thus far. Fingers crossed that what comes in is what I ordered. I am super excited!


----------



## Jarryd

Vee said:


> Just got info from Echo (Carbonzone) that my FM015 BB30 in matte 3k with custom paint is finished after a solid wait. They were completely on schedule with their time estimates and have been fairly easy to deal with thus far. Fingers crossed that what comes in is what I ordered. I am super excited!


Waiting is so annoying! I have nearly my whole bike built up but am waiting on the seatpole, a different cable set, (that I can set up later), my set of wheels, and a torque wrench for peace of mind! 

Hope your build goes well!


----------



## Vee

Jarryd said:


> Waiting is so annoying! I have nearly my whole bike built up but am waiting on the seatpole, a different cable set, (that I can set up later), my set of wheels, and a torque wrench for peace of mind!
> 
> Hope your build goes well!


Thanks so much. I just realized I have a saddle order I am still waiting on. Hope the saddle beats the frame or I am going to be real miserable. :thumbsup:


----------



## zyzzx

I was wondering if anyone has bought the cervelo frames from cyclingyong


----------



## gb155

satanas said:


> +1 That brake lever and bar position would be weird even on a Fargo. Something is definitely badly wrong if this yields a comfortable position.


crap bike shop, and got charged a fortune (£160, approx $300) 

I'll not be going back there again !!!!!


----------



## satanas

gb155 said:


> crap bike shop, and got charged a fortune (£160, approx $300)


I've no idea what current UK labour rates are, but they could at least have put the handlebars and brifters in a more normal position... :-(

(BTW, I saw your blog a while back - good work!)


----------



## maxxevv

gb155 said:


> crap bike shop, and got charged a fortune (£160, approx $300)
> 
> I'll not be going back there again !!!!!


You've got to be kidding ! :yikes: 

My LBS charges less than half that if he doesn't need to put in extras for the assembly!


----------



## FTR

Has your LBS ever worked on road bikes before??
That is a pigs breakfast.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Hi all,

Think I might have a buyer for my eisting frame so looking at theFM039. I believe the frame has been updated since to give more spacing between the downtube and the rear wheel. Would current owners (are there many?) recommend the bike? Whar does it ride like (uphil, downhill, on the flat), is it stiff, what was is the craftmanship like etc. 

Are there any issues like with the FM015 where the rear break cable is rubbing on the frame internally due to hole not being concentric? Also, is there a way of finding out how many posts I've put up as I can't send PMs yet. Would like to PM some FM039 owners.

Regards,

Phil.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Think I might have a buyer for my eisting frame so looking at theFM039. I believe the frame has been updated since to give more spacing between the downtube and the rear wheel. Would current owners (are there many?) recommend the bike? Whar does it ride like (uphil, downhill, on the flat), is it stiff, what was is the craftmanship like etc.
> 
> Are there any issues like with the FM015 where the rear break cable is rubbing on the frame internally due to hole not being concentric? Also, is there a way of finding out how many posts I've put up as I can't send PMs yet. Would like to PM some FM039 owners.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Phil.


ok i see it on the left under my username. 6 posts now.

another question - is it only hongfu that sell the FM039. do dengfu do it?


----------



## petepeterson

only hongfu does the 039
dengfu is the only one that sells the 028


----------



## petepeterson

those who have a tune cappy on a 028 - what have you used for shims?


----------



## fab4

gb155 said:


> crap bike shop, and got charged a fortune (£160, approx $300)
> 
> I'll not be going back there again !!!!!


Damn! The labor charge to build the bike is almost the same price as the frameset itself and they didn't even do it right. Find yourself another bike shop mate.


----------



## jilld980

New to the forum and wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the info! I have been riding MTB for a long time and have been using it to complete some sprint Tri. I figured an FM015 frame would make a fun 1st road bike. I am ready to buy one of these frames but after doing the fit calculator. im not sure if I can fit on one of these frames. Seeing that most frames only go to 58cm what are my options. Here is what the calculator had to say.Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 91
Trunk: 65.5
Forearm: 38.5
Arm: 69.75
Thigh: 64.5
Lower Leg: 59
Sternal Notch: 151.5
Total Body Height: 186


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.9 - 59.4
Seat tube range c-t: 60.8 - 61.3
Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4 
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 81.5 - 83.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 57.4 - 58.0
Saddle Setback: 7.2 - 7.6


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 60.1 - 60.6
Seat tube range c-t: 62.0 - 62.5
Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4
Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7
BB-Saddle Position: 80.7 - 82.7
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.2 - 58.8
Saddle Setback: 8.4 - 8.8


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 61.8 - 62.3
Seat tube range c-t: 63.7 - 64.2
Top tube length: 58.2 - 58.6
Stem Length: 11.3 - 11.9
BB-Saddle Position: 79.0 - 81.0
Saddle-Handlebar: 59.9 - 60.5
Saddle Setback: 7.9 - 8.3

I would appreciate any experience on this.

thanks
Matt


----------



## snippy

jilld980 said:


> NIm not sure if I can fit...
> 
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4
> Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
> Saddle-Handlebar: 57.4 - 58.0
> 
> The Eddy Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4
> Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7
> Saddle-Handlebar: 58.2 - 58.8
> 
> The French Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Top tube length: 58.2 - 58.6
> Stem Length: 11.3 - 11.9
> Saddle-Handlebar: 59.9 - 60.5


I've extracted what are the most important fit characteristics - the cockpit length. The 58cm has a top tube length (ett) of 56.8 cm. That's pretty close to your fit. The seat tube length can be made up (within reason) with a longer seatpost.

You might want to check the geometry of the 60cm, but to add a little real world perspective, I agonized between the 55 and 58 because I should have a 56 - 57. I went with the smaller of the two, the 55 and it fits me beautifully. Now there are many variables, but I believe a slightly smaller frame is better than a slightly larger frame.
-jw


----------



## petepeterson

the 58 will probably be long enough for you if you are 186 cm tall but make sure you have enough seat tube length if you are going ISP


----------



## slabber

Satanpez said:


> I ordered an FM015 from DengFu, no issues. I just ordered/received a Carbon 29er frame from them and I ordered 5 extra derailleur hangers. They sent 5 hangers that fit the FM015 frame, not my 29er frame.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm sitting on a bunch of FM015 derailleur hangers. If anyone banged theirs up and needs one, I have a bunch for cheap.
> 
> -Steve


Sending you a PM. Already bent one, have one spare left. Interested in one or possibly two depending on price.


----------



## jilld980

*size*

Thanks for the info I really appreciate it. Im not going ISP so I think I should be able to raise the seat tube to make up 2 cm. What about the handlebar height? With the raised seat tube I don't want to be in an overly aggressive position.Do I just leave the steer tube long? What is the recommended max height that I can use spacers. Also do I need to adjust the stem length?

thanks again
Matt

"Original Post"
New to the forum and wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the info! I have been riding MTB for a long time and have been using it to complete some sprint Tri. I figured an FM015 frame would make a fun 1st road bike. I am ready to buy one of these frames but after doing the fit calculator. im not sure if I can fit on one of these frames. Seeing that most frames only go to 58cm what are my options. Here is what the calculator had to say.Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 91
Trunk: 65.5
Forearm: 38.5
Arm: 69.75
Thigh: 64.5
Lower Leg: 59
Sternal Notch: 151.5
Total Body Height: 186


The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.9 - 59.4
Seat tube range c-t: 60.8 - 61.3
Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4 
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 81.5 - 83.5
Saddle-Handlebar: 57.4 - 58.0
Saddle Setback: 7.2 - 7.6


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 60.1 - 60.6
Seat tube range c-t: 62.0 - 62.5
Top tube length: 57.0 - 57.4
Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7
BB-Saddle Position: 80.7 - 82.7
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.2 - 58.8
Saddle Setback: 8.4 - 8.8


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 61.8 - 62.3
Seat tube range c-t: 63.7 - 64.2
Top tube length: 58.2 - 58.6
Stem Length: 11.3 - 11.9
BB-Saddle Position: 79.0 - 81.0
Saddle-Handlebar: 59.9 - 60.5
Saddle Setback: 7.9 - 8.3

I would appreciate any experience on this.

thanks
Matt


----------



## rokmnky

I have a few questions. 

1, where is this fit calculator that people are using that tells them the different ranges for types of fit?

2, I've been seriously researching (like most on here) the frames available and have narrowed it down to 3. My top pick is the FM-R830. Can anyone direct me to a reliable seller for this frame? Also I haven't seen many people who have bought it, can anyone with this frame chime in as to its performance? Build pics would be a big bonus as well.


----------



## beston

The max steer tube height depends on the manufacturer. I would go with 3T's advice though:

"Warning: A maximum of 40mm of spacers may be used below the stem with the funda. This is in addition to the upper bearing "volcano' cover which can measure up to 15mm tall. Do not exceed this maximum spacer limit"


----------



## rwsads

*Just finished*

My frame form carbonzone.


----------



## CrisGC

*My FM028 is here*

Ordered on June 23rd and it arrived today (July 6th) via EMS (East Coast, USA).

Ordered from Mina from Dengfu. My paypal payment actually was made to Tony @ greatkeen.

FM028 Non-ISP 54cm 3K English BB
Custom paint with Matte Pearl White and Matte Carbon
includes Headset and seatpost collar
Total with Shipping (and paypal fee) is $575

Initial impressions:
1. Custom painting is exactly what I designed it to be. 
2. The frameset could use some additional final sanding. I can see spots where it the finish is not flat. Also, since I opted for Matte pearl white and matte carbon, the finish is not smooth to touch (compared to gloss finish).

I'll be transferring the parts from my current bike to this and update this post later.


----------



## jilld980

*Fit calculator*

here is the calc I used. I found it useful and easy to use. Hope it helps.
I dont have enough post to paste the link it was at 

competitivecyclist.com


----------



## rokmnky

Thanks for the Calculator.

Very nice bike, I really like the pearl white. I just wish it went with my team colors. I'm planning on building my frame right away and painting it next winter. I'm kinda in a rush since I just broke my old frame (K2 Mod) last week.


----------



## tzonis

rwsads said:


> My frame form carbonzone.


Looks good. Were there any issues when building it up?

-Tz


----------



## rokmnky

Can anyone comment on dealing with Wenzhou Sunday Trade, or XPACE? They both have the frame I want but I'm hoping for some confirmation that they are reputable.


----------



## FTR

jilld980 said:


> Thanks for the info I really appreciate it. Im not going ISP so I think I should be able to raise the seat tube to make up 2 cm. What about the handlebar height? With the raised seat tube I don't want to be in an overly aggressive position.
> thanks
> Matt



I would be careful buying the FM015 if you do not want an aggressive position.
It has a much lower stack height at 584mm than the FM028 at 607mm and even the 57cm FM006 at 598mm.
I am looking to get a carbon frame at some point for my racebike and was keen on the FM015 but the stack numbers just do not work for me.

http://cheapcarbonframes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/sizing.html


----------



## carliman56

anybody in Florida (Weston or near) knows how much shipping will be???


----------



## mroek

Along with my FM028 I ordered a suitable headset (got a Neco), but it isn't a perfect fit. The lower bearing was a perfect slip-fit in the integrated bearing cup in the head tube, but the top bearing was a slightly loose fit. Initially I just assembled it anyway, thinking that since both the cup and the bearing are conical, the bearing would sit tight when I tightended it down. This was wrong, and on the first ride I had some sharp noises coming from the area both when braking and in bumps. I figured this was due to the bearing moving inside the cup, and to fix it I wrapped some thread seal tape (plumber's tape) around the outer bearing shell before dropping it back into the top cup. This cured the problem for me. Not sure if this is a common issue, but I thought I'd post it as a heads up in case anyone else comes across the same.

I've now had a couple of rides on the bike, and I'm sorry to say, but I'm not overly impressed by it. It is OK when I'm just gliding along, but if I am sprinting or climbing, it feels as if it is too flexible. If I lean the bike over and push down on the pedal, the bottom bracket moves quite a lot with only moderate pressure. Since it is a big frame (60 cm) it is only natural that it flexes more than a small frame, but I really feel that it is too flexible.


----------



## Vee

CrisGC said:


> Ordered on June 23rd and it arrived today (July 6th) via EMS (East Coast, USA).
> 
> Ordered from Mina from Dengfu. My paypal payment actually was made to Tony @ greatkeen.
> 
> FM028 Non-ISP 54cm 3K English BB
> Custom paint with Matte Pearl White and Matte Carbon
> includes Headset and seatpost collar
> Total with Shipping (and paypal fee) is $575
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 1. Custom painting is exactly what I designed it to be.
> 2. The frameset could use some additional final sanding. I can see spots where it the finish is not flat. Also, since I opted for Matte pearl white and matte carbon, the finish is not smooth to touch (compared to gloss finish).
> 
> I'll be transferring the parts from my current bike to this and update this post later.


I must say, that looks excellent. My fm015 is coming in any day now and should be matte white matte carbon and matte red. I am excited to see mine considering how great yours came out.

What do you mean by not smooth to touch. Does it have a coarse feeling to it as if it does not have any clear over it at all? I asked for matte just like you but assumed they would be applying a matte clear to the frame that would smooth out the top coat.


----------



## svard75

mroek said:


> Along with my FM028 I ordered a suitable headset (got a Neco), but it isn't a perfect fit. The lower bearing was a perfect slip-fit in the integrated bearing cup in the head tube, but the top bearing was a slightly loose fit. Initially I just assembled it anyway, thinking that since both the cup and the bearing are conical, the bearing would sit tight when I tightended it down. This was wrong, and on the first ride I had some sharp noises coming from the area both when braking and in bumps. I figured this was due to the bearing moving inside the cup, and to fix it I wrapped some thread seal tape (plumber's tape) around the outer bearing shell before dropping it back into the top cup. This cured the problem for me. Not sure if this is a common issue, but I thought I'd post it as a heads up in case anyone else comes across the same.
> 
> I've now had a couple of rides on the bike, and I'm sorry to say, but I'm not overly impressed by it. It is OK when I'm just gliding along, but if I am sprinting or climbing, it feels as if it is too flexible. If I lean the bike over and push down on the pedal, the bottom bracket moves quite a lot with only moderate pressure. Since it is a big frame (60 cm) it is only natural that it flexes more than a small frame, but I really feel that it is too flexible.


Do you mind posting your weight/height. I'm around 207lbs but only 6'1" and went with a 55cm. I hope this doesn't happen to me.

S


----------



## CrisGC

The clear coat is matte...it's not as smooth as say a glossy finish. 




Vee said:


> I must say, that looks excellent. My fm015 is coming in any day now and should be matte white matte carbon and matte red. I am excited to see mine considering how great yours came out.
> 
> What do you mean by not smooth to touch. Does it have a coarse feeling to it as if it does not have any clear over it at all? I asked for matte just like you but assumed they would be applying a matte clear to the frame that would smooth out the top coat.


----------



## Jarryd

I have my frame in matte. I also have a tri frame in gloss. The gloss is very smooth and shiny as others have said.I really like my matte frame. It is a slightly unique feeling frame, not rough but not smooth.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

I got my FM015SPL from WWW.SLHBIKES.COM of Canada. Steven is a very trust-worthy guy with alot of experience when it comes to knowing bikes and racing. As for the bike, I'm loving it. I got mine built up with full Campy Chorus and Campy Shamal wheels and Zip bar and stem. Full weight with pedals and carbon bottle cages on a UPS scale came to 15.2 pounds. The bike is very balanced. It's stiff laterally but is comfortable on long periods in the saddle. I've own quite a few top end bikes over the years and I like this one the best so far. 

On another note, I can't understand how my local bike shop can have a Cervelo R5 frame and fork hanging on the wall and is asking $10,000 yes $10,000 for it. My FM015SPL looks almost identical and I'm sure there can't be that much of a difference in the ride quality. You got to wonder, at least I do, I paid $500 for the frame, fork, and headset, and everybody involved in bring this bike to me made money. How much greed is involved on Cervelo"s name.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5916949376/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5916948070/in/photostream


----------



## mroek

svard75 said:


> Do you mind posting your weight/height. I'm around 207lbs but only 6'1" and went with a 55cm. I hope this doesn't happen to me.
> 
> S


I'm 190 cm (6'3") tall and 83 kg (183 lbs).


----------



## Tonk84

*chinese carbon*

Just ordered A MT-Mc0080-ISP from Mircale trade , photos and ride info to come.
Cheers for all the feedback , does & donts and tips within this forum.


----------



## Vee

To those of you that have received shipment of your frame from China, when you are shipped the frame I believe they are using standard post. Does this mean that the package is being handled and delivered in the United States by USPS? Or does it go to a shipper like UPS or FedEx? Just curious what to expect. My post office generally sucks at safe package handling.


----------



## ekgregory

Vee said:


> To those of you that have received shipment of your frame from China, when you are shipped the frame I believe they are using standard post. Does this mean that the package is being handled and delivered in the United States by USPS? Or does it go to a shipper like UPS or FedEx? Just curious what to expect. My post office generally sucks at safe package handling.


I've ordered 2 bike shipments from China, and in both instances, they've been shipped via EMS out of China, then USPS within the US to my door. In both cases the boxes were in good shape.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

mroek said:


> Along with my FM028 I ordered a suitable headset (got a Neco), but it isn't a perfect fit. The lower bearing was a perfect slip-fit in the integrated bearing cup in the head tube, but the top bearing was a slightly loose fit. Initially I just assembled it anyway, thinking that since both the cup and the bearing are conical, the bearing would sit tight when I tightended it down. This was wrong, and on the first ride I had some sharp noises coming from the area both when braking and in bumps. I figured this was due to the bearing moving inside the cup, and to fix it I wrapped some thread seal tape (plumber's tape) around the outer bearing shell before dropping it back into the top cup. This cured the problem for me. Not sure if this is a common issue, but I thought I'd post it as a heads up in case anyone else comes across the same.
> 
> I've now had a couple of rides on the bike, and I'm sorry to say, but I'm not overly impressed by it. It is OK when I'm just gliding along, but if I am sprinting or climbing, it feels as if it is too flexible. If I lean the bike over and push down on the pedal, the bottom bracket moves quite a lot with only moderate pressure. Since it is a big frame (60 cm) it is only natural that it flexes more than a small frame, but I really feel that it is too flexible.


Does anyone know if the FM-105 or FM-039 flex much? I'm 172cm tall and 67kg. I'm going for either a 55cm fM-015 or 54cm FM-039 if I ever sell my exisitng bike.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

CrisGC said:


> Ordered on June 23rd and it arrived today (July 6th) via EMS (East Coast, USA).
> 
> Ordered from Mina from Dengfu. My paypal payment actually was made to Tony @ greatkeen.
> 
> FM028 Non-ISP 54cm 3K English BB
> Custom paint with Matte Pearl White and Matte Carbon
> includes Headset and seatpost collar
> Total with Shipping (and paypal fee) is $575
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 1. Custom painting is exactly what I designed it to be.
> 2. The frameset could use some additional final sanding. I can see spots where it the finish is not flat. Also, since I opted for Matte pearl white and matte carbon, the finish is not smooth to touch (compared to gloss finish).
> 
> I'll be transferring the parts from my current bike to this and update this post later.


how much did the paint job cost?


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Vee said:


> Just got info from Echo (Carbonzone) that my FM015 BB30 in matte 3k with custom paint is finished after a solid wait. They were completely on schedule with their time estimates and have been fairly easy to deal with thus far. Fingers crossed that what comes in is what I ordered. I am super excited!


i didn't realise you could buy the FM-015 on eBay. can you provide a link?


----------



## Vee

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> i didn't realise you could buy the FM-015 on eBay. can you provide a link?


I actually did not buy via ebay, but the FM015 is all over ebay. 

Carbon Zones items:
Fm015 in 12k
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-12k-f...70622028082?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b9dd8932


For all sellers:
http://desc.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1


----------



## aplitt86

My FM028 version 2.0 with 2011 Chorus 11spd.


----------



## dcurzon

@aplitt86 - what headset is that?


----------



## aplitt86

dcurzon said:


> @aplitt86 - what headset is that?


Cane Creek IS110


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

do the FM-105 and FM-039 have carbon or aluminium steerers? are carbon steerers as strong as aluminium or the same but just lighter?


----------



## svard75

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> do the FM-105 and FM-039 have carbon or aluminium steerers? are carbon steerers as strong as aluminium or the same but just lighter?


I'll say just this. De-lamination - Do a google search on what this means and then you'll have a better idea if Carbon steerer's are better than aluminum.

S


----------



## rwsads

tzonis said:


> Looks good. Were there any issues when building it up?
> 
> -Tz


There were no issues with the build up.

I purchased the new headset and rear brake form him as well.

I recieved the frame 7 days after I ordered it.


----------



## knef

little warning: isp seatmast topper is not Speedneedle compatible rrr:


----------



## carliman56

I have not seen any reviews on the FM0039 yet?? seen pictures and builds but not ride revieewws???


----------



## CrisGC

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> how much did the paint job cost?


fm028 frame w/ fork is $405
Custom paint is $45
headset is $14
seatpost clamp is $5
Shipping via EMS is $85
Plus paypal fee of 21


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

I like the look of KCNC brakes. Does anyone have a set and if so what are they like performance wise?


----------



## carliman56

CrisGC said:


> fm028 frame w/ fork is $405
> Custom paint is $45
> headset is $14
> seatpost clamp is $5
> Shipping via EMS is $85
> Plus paypal fee of 21


Where r u located? for shipping ..


----------



## Vee

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> I like the look of KCNC brakes. Does anyone have a set and if so what are they like performance wise?


I don't mean to be this way, but this is not the "The_Marquis_of_Carabas" ask a bunch of non-related questions thread. Please don't clutter this thread up with all of these non-related questions. The forum has a lot of answers to be found and if you have trouble finding an answer, by all means, start a new thread.


----------



## Vee

carliman56 said:


> Where r u located? for shipping ..


Shipping from most of the manufacturers in China to anywhere in the USA is around 85 dollars. Rarely have I seen this vary. They don't seem to quote shipping by state, more by country, it would appear.


----------



## carliman56

Vee said:


> Shipping from most of the manufacturers in China to anywhere in the USA is around 85 dollars. Rarely have I seen this vary. They don't seem to quote shipping by state, more by country, it would appear.


Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptsbike55

Nice! What does it weigh? I see frames that look the same, but the weights vary greatly.


----------



## aschja

What about the Dengfu Wheels/Rims?
Im looking for a good wheelset, but cant seem to find any reviews of Chinese wheels..

Also, are full-carbon wheels any good?


----------



## Jarryd

There is a whole thread on Chinese Carbon Wheels.

Also if you use the 'Search this thread' option trying various searches you should come up with something.

I have a pair that are being posted from a little known seller I found on Alibaba. I will post a review if them when they arrive. So far their service and communication has been awesome, hopefully the product matches the rest of their service and I will be a very happy man!


----------



## MiniVanMan

Please excuse my awful artistic skills, but the final design has finally been submitted and paid for. I love it, they send you a blank photo of the frame and you apply your design to it using your favorite editing program. 

If you think this is bad, you should have seen my first attempts, which were my first attempts ever at anything like this. Took me a couple of weeks.

Giva is a combination of my children's names using the first two letters of each name. The font is Tiesto, which looks great IMO. The name is not in chronological order of birth date, but if I did go with the oldest child first then the bike name would be "Vagi" and that just seemed wrong. However, I did tell my wife that if we have a third it will be named Nathan or Natalie, just so I can name the next frame chronologically.


----------



## mroek

I've had a PM request for details about my order from Carbonzone, but unfortunately the forum does not allow me to reply to the PM due to my low post count. I'll just answer here instead:

@Vee: I live in Norway, and my order was shipped June 21st and was delivered to my door July 1st. The package was sent by EMS, and was trackable both on the EMS web site, and also by Norway Post (similar to USPS in the US), which takes over when the package reaches Norway. Shipping cost was $80.


----------



## mickiii

Hi, 

Long time lurker on this thread - and I have finally convinced myself that I will buy a Chinarello now, so I can get my time back 

I am thinking of buying a Dogma frame, but since I don't know much about bike mechanics, I have a few questions:

I currently have a 2010 PX Pro Carbon, fully SRAM Red equipped - will it be okay to take all these items and move them to onto this frame?

Which dealer is currently the best? I have seen cyclingyong, speedy li and jerry bike mentioned in here, but which is generally recommended?

My BB cups says 51-09 BSA - what does this mean in relation to the bottom bracket? How can I see whether my Red chainset i BB30 or not?

I see that some of the dealers advertise the dogma frame as being available for internal cable routing - is this recommended, and does it mean anything when moving the groupset from my current bike?

Anything else I should be aware of before ordering the frame?

As I said, I do not know much about bike mechanics, so please bare with me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vee

mroek said:


> I've had a PM request for details about my order from Carbonzone, but unfortunately the forum does not allow me to reply to the PM due to my low post count. I'll just answer here instead:
> 
> @Vee: I live in Norway, and my order was shipped June 21st and was delivered to my door July 1st. The package was sent by EMS, and was trackable both on the EMS web site, and also by Norway Post (similar to USPS in the US), which takes over when the package reaches Norway. Shipping cost was $80.


Thanks, Mroek. Glad to hear it came in quick. I had not asked Carbonzone for my tracking number, but perhaps I should.


----------



## seanharvey

IS THIS THING ON? Tried a post and nothing showing up


----------



## Vee

seanharvey said:


> IS THIS THING ON? Tried a post and nothing showing up


:thumbsup:


----------



## seanharvey

hello? Why can't I post under Chinese Carbon Thread and Ebay direct.


----------



## hiver2601

*Very close to pushing the trigger for FM757 frame*

Hi all,

I am finally getting ready to order, having changed my mind lots of times. The choice is (probably) made for the FM757 in size 580, BB30. Will order from Gotobike.

Question: Does anyone have anything bad to say about the 757, is it heavier than other frames?

Finally, as i need an effective TT of 58 cm - any other frames you think I should consider? 

Thanks, Mads


----------



## MiniVanMan

I test drove that 757 frame at my local Performance Bike shop. It's the same frame as the Scattante house brand at Performance (from all appearances), and it rides really nice. Looks bulky, and I can't comment on weight, but it's stable and I felt no flex when hammering down.

Seems to be a pretty good frame.


----------



## octapotamus

757 is excellent. My size 55 weighed 1200g bare. 7.5kg built up with sram red and 50mm carbon clinchers. Not heavy at all. Lovely to ride, about to head out now on this sunny winters day


----------



## GiantTCR

*Madonesk?*

More Madone looking frame....

Model number is MT-MC008


----------



## f3rg

Just another photo of my FM015-ISP from Hong-Fu, before I got the Ritchey topper:


----------



## GiantTCR

f3rg said:


> Just another photo of my FM015-ISP from Hong-Fu, before I got the Ritchey topper:


That is a sick looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## f3rg

Thanks! It looks even better when you can see the 3K weave, but it doesn't show up in photos unless it's in direct sunlight.


----------



## fab4

f3rg said:


> Thanks! It looks even better when you can see the 3K weave, but it doesn't show up in photos unless it's in direct sunlight.


Nice bike. How much does it weight as pictured?


----------



## wipower

f3rg said:


> Just another photo of my FM015-ISP from Hong-Fu, before I got the Ritchey topper:


what's the size of the ritcey topper?


----------



## mrwirey

*Thought it was time to post current pics of my Chinese bikes*

Hello all,
I have been riding more than reading, but I have also been 'tinkering' so I thought it would be good to post the latest versions of my two FM028s (56cm) and my FM015 (58cm). 
One of the FM028s has a 'SRAM-ag-no' grouppo...SRAM Red Rear Derailleur, Shimano 7900 rear cassette, Campy Chorus Front Derailleur, Campy Record 10 Speed Crankset, and Campy Centaur 10 Speed Shifters. It works great and the bike is about 15.5lbs.
The second FM028 started life as a single speed, but I wanted to purchase a new 2011 Campy Chorus group so there you have it. It also weighs in at a svelte 15.5lbs or so.
The FM015 is also about 15.5lbs and has a full 2010 Campy Chorus group.
ENJOY!!!!
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## f3rg

wipower said:


> what's the size of the ritcey topper?


It's 38.83mm, and the mast is 37mm. I made a shim out of a piece of sheet aluminum I bought at Lowes and it works great. I tried the soda can shim before that and it wouldn't tighten down enough to hold.


----------



## Frith

Hey guys, I follow this thread from time to time just because I like to keep up on what's new. I happened across this ad on craigslist and my spidey senses are telling me that it's a china carbon frame marked way up with a story to make it seem real. I don't know the characteristics of the china frames well enough so I was hoping you experts could have a look.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/2484526711.html

Of course it's entirely possible that the Marinoni vr4 is a rebadged china carbon. But if this dude is trying to sell it as a Marinoni and it in fact isn't then that's not cool.


----------



## hiver2601

MiniVanMan said:


> I test drove that 757 frame at my local Performance Bike shop. It's the same frame as the Scattante house brand at Performance (from all appearances), and it rides really nice. Looks bulky, and I can't comment on weight, but it's stable and I felt no flex when hammering down.
> 
> Seems to be a pretty good frame.





octapotamus said:


> 757 is excellent. My size 55 weighed 1200g bare. 7.5kg built up with sram red and 50mm carbon clinchers. Not heavy at all. Lovely to ride, about to head out now on this sunny winters day


Thanks guys, sounds great. Just need to find out the measurements and availability of the size 58 FM039 - only potential alternative - and then I will get the bike ordered.

Which reminds me - does anyone have the geometry/measurements of the size 58 FM039? Esp interested in Horiz Top Tube lenght

Thanks, Mads


----------



## Purt

mrwirey said:


> but I have also been 'tinkering' so I thought it would be good to post the latest versions of my two FM028s (56cm) and my FM015 (58cm).


How do you find them? Much difference in ride between the fm015 and fm028?

In other news I loled: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150625273116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## wevergo

Frith said:


> Hey guys, I follow this thread from time to time just because I like to keep up on what's new. I happened across this ad on craigslist and my spidey senses are telling me that it's a china carbon frame marked way up with a story to make it seem real. I don't know the characteristics of the china frames well enough so I was hoping you experts could have a look.
> 
> https://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/2484526711.html
> 
> Of course it's entirely possible that the Marinoni vr4 is a rebadged china carbon. But if this dude is trying to sell it as a Marinoni and it in fact isn't then that's not cool.


Nothing special, just T700 HM carbon, like so many cheap (good) Asian frames.
https://www.velomag.com/vm/guide_achat2011_tableau.php?code=Route
For sure the Vr2 is an Asian "open mold" frame/bike, the Vr4 probably......
See this "Vellum", "AeroCat" and "Marinoni Vr2":


----------



## mrbubbles

Looks like Marinoni has gotten into the Chinese open mold game too.


----------



## Vee

My FM015 ordered from Carbonzone (not through ebay) has arrived! The shipping box was in immaculate condition, the frame inside was undamaged, as well. Best part of all, my frame left Carbonzone's hands just 6 days ago! According to tracking information, the frame was actually first leaving the city that Carbonzone lives in on Wednesday 7/6, and as of last night, the frame was released from US Customs. Boy, was I shocked when this morning around 9:30 AM, my postman is knocking at the door with a large package in hand. My only thought on the fast shipping would be that perhaps China merchandise comes through the New Orleans, LA port, and I live within 15 miles of New Orleans, so that may explain the quick delivery.

Anyways, the bike itself looks great. My only hang up so far is that I asked for Matte paint entirely, and I stressed this, but I ended up getting glossy. Honestly, though, I am not going to cause a huge fuss because the glossy really does look nice and I was really taking a chance with the matte finish over decal and white paint. I am happy with it.

Before I started building...









In terms of building, the headset and bottom bracket (BB30) went in with relative ease. Clearances look pretty good all around, except near the infamous crown race. I was able to knock the crown race into place and it is sitting flat on the bottom of the fork. It can go no further. However, even with the crown race installed properly, I still have a 1-2mm gap between the bottom of the head tube and the top of the fork. Below are some photos to illustrate both the crown race installed and the gap. I guess the bearings just don't sit far enough into the head tube. I tried somewhat lightly pressing in the headset bearings further using a press, but they are as far as they are going to go. They are properly seated.



















More to come as I build.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> I like the look of KCNC brakes. Does anyone have a set and if so what are they like performance wise?


sorry to be stepping on your toes but I saw a couple of bikes with KCNC brakes (see post 1075 for example, also saw a red anodised set on a bike but can't find the thread number) and didn't see the harm in enquiring. had sent a PM to bike builder but got no reply and figured he/she might be following this thread and might reply here.


----------



## enkidubr8

Purt said:


> How do you find them? Much difference in ride between the fm015 and fm028?


+1000
Tim, puleeeease! Give us some light! I think half of the readers on this thread have been endlessly waiting for someone who has riden both 28 and 15.


----------



## Jarryd

Purt said:


> How do you find them? Much difference in ride between the fm015 and fm028?
> 
> In other news I loled: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150625273116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Is that frame legit or fake? 
I emailed the seller asking, they have a good seller rating however they do not seem to mention that the frame is A) Genuine, B) A Pinarello, C) |A minimum price... hhhhrrrmmm


----------



## Vee

Almost done! Here is a teaser.










Currently sitting at 15.3 lbs. w/ ISP not cut, and missing saddle, and bar tape.


----------



## Jarryd

Vee said:


> Almost done! Here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently sitting at 15.3 lbs. w/ ISP not cut, and missing saddle, and bar tape.


Dont waste much time do you mate?

Looks good!


----------



## Vee

Jarryd said:


> Dont waste much time do you mate?
> 
> Looks good!


Been busting my butt most of the day getting this thing together. I think I am done for the day. Time to kick back with a beer and eat some dinner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarryd

Vee said:


> Been busting my butt most of the day getting this thing together. I think I am done for the day. Time to kick back with a beer and eat some dinner. :thumbsup:


Liking the DIY bike stand also! Might think about copying your design,


----------



## Vee

Thanks. Give me till tomorrow and I will give you the schematics and a shopping list for that stand. It's super sturdy and cheap to boot.


----------



## seanharvey

I haven't had the opportunity to go through all 90 pages here but I believe I know the answer.

I'm curious about the durability, stiffness etc of the CF frames. I know that some cheap Chinese carbon fiber components are just that, cheap. But I also know that some are actually are of high quality...just don't have a high end brand name. I found this experience with my RC helicopter blades. While many were of very low quality, a few were great...maybe not for pro level 3D flying but great for the sport flier.

I've found the following on the bay and was wondering if they are suitable for say, 50 - 100 miles a week for a couple years. Personally I don't see a point in spending a grand or more on a frame at this time when I won't use what it has to offer.

I'll be comparing the ride to my current bike, leader LD-736R...probably the stiffest frame I've been on. It's very fast, a little twitchy...even being a bit oversized for me.

the following are what I found on the bay...what are your opinions.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190543566122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260802476306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270740942944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Carbo...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27bc055008

http://cgi.ebay.com/KHS-Flight-750-...-/300574908179?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item45fba91


----------



## Purt

Jarryd said:


> Is that frame legit or fake?
> I emailed the seller asking, they have a good seller rating however they do not seem to mention that the frame is A) Genuine, B) A Pinarello, C) |A minimum price... hhhhrrrmmm


Has to be fake, he would have mentioned something about pinarello if it wasn't. He has enough feedback to know how to list things on eBay. People just seem to be assuming that it's real.


----------



## vladvm

seanharvey said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to go through all 90 pages here but I believe I know the answer.


Search 3k 54cm (or any size) on EBay. Find what you like and buy it. You won't know the answer until you ride one. There is a reason why they are gaining popularity, they are real bargain. I have first hand experience with over 3000km on mine, and I will buy another frame if I have to do it again. My suggestion is to spend most of your money on excellent wheelset and tires for your build. Next get top of the line components on which ever brand you prefer. Enjoy!


----------



## wevergo

I haven't had the opportunity to go through all 90 pages here but I believe I know the answer.
I'm curious about the durability said:


> Over 8000 km without problems, 2 years, winter and summer.
> Very stiff and solid frame, T700 carbon.
> I have two of them (china frames), good quality frames.
> Frame rfm 101
> 7.4 kg = 16.3 lbs with Mavic Ksyrium Elite.
> 
> _".......As long as Pinarello put "made in Italy" on their frames you can put "Pinarello" on yours......."_


----------



## Jarryd

Purt said:


> Has to be fake, he would have mentioned something about pinarello if it wasn't. He has enough feedback to know how to list things on eBay. People just seem to be assuming that it's real.


I have reported this and encourage others to do so also, these frames are great but selling them for a profit pretending that they are something that they are not!


----------



## Purt

Jarryd said:


> I have reported this and encourage others to do so also, these frames are great but selling them for a profit pretending that they are something that they are not!


Why? 

What's he doing wrong? 

He's not pretending it's something it's not, he has told the complete truth everyone bidding seems to be assuming. After all we should never assume because it makes an ass out of u and me.


----------



## Jarryd

Purt said:


> Why?
> 
> What's he doing wrong?
> 
> He's not pretending it's something it's not, he has told the complete truth everyone bidding seems to be assuming. After all we should never assume because it makes an ass out of u and me.



I asked him if it was genuine or a chinese copy and his only reply is that all frames are made in China.

Hence fraud.


----------



## svard75

A source told me that frames for most of the large bike brands used to be made in Taiwan but have since moved to other parts of china due to cost, however I watched a video of pinarello and they manufacture their own frames so I agree with jarryd that is not an assumption.


----------



## Jarryd

Here is a copy of my emails - 

First email - 

G'day

Is this a legitimate Pinarello prince frame or is it a painted chinese carbon frame?
It looks exactly the same as many of the copy versions coming from China.

If so I do not believe you have made this obvious in your posting.

Thank you

Reply:
"Hi, It is as Listed. If you do a bit of homework you will find all the big name Frames are made in China, cheers." 


Second email -

Dear !!!bojangles!!!,

I am very much aware that the majority of frames are made from China however if you refer back to my initial email I have asked you if the frame is a Genuine Pinarello frame sold from a licenced Pinarello dealer or if it is a fake chinese frame.
If this is not the genuine pinarello frame I believe that your listed item falls under the category of False Advertising.

Thank you

So far I have not received any reply and I am doubtful that I will.


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Almost done! Here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently sitting at 15.3 lbs. w/ ISP not cut, and missing saddle, and bar tape.


Very nice. Let us know how the top internal brake cable routing goes. I read some people are experiencing rough/rubbing during braking.

My fm015-isp is still being painted. Hopefully will ship this week.

S


----------



## Purt

Jarryd said:


> I asked him if it was genuine or a chinese copy and his only reply is that all frames are made in China.
> 
> Hence fraud.


Go and sue the chinese factories for making it.

As he said it's as listed he hasn't made any claim that it is a genuine pina. 

I don't see the problem.


----------



## Jarryd

Purt said:


> Go and sue the chinese factories for making it.
> 
> As he said it's as listed he hasn't made any claim that it is a genuine pina.
> 
> I don't see the problem.


Being that it is a bike that is being sold in Australia by someone who knows that the bike is not what it is being portrayed as then there is a responsibility placed on the seller of the particular bike, nothing to do with the companies in China.

The Chinese bike companies will paint your bike up to be whatever you pay them to paint on it however they are not selling them giving the end buyer this misconception that they are purchasing a legit item.

Edit - I also asked if it was genuine and he didn't provide me with a straight answer, only that most bikes are made in China.


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> Let us know how the top internal brake cable routing goes. I read some people are experiencing rough/rubbing during braking.
> S


No issues on my FM015 with the rear brake cable.


----------



## beston

Purt said:


> I don't see the problem.


hmm... this is a slippery slope. By not acknowledging that this is a fake (or real for that matter), he's allowing people to make assumptions. Believe it or not, not every one knows that there are fake Pinarellos floating around. 

This guy is just trying to get around the ebay rules and he's hoping that he doesn't get called out on it. It's definitely not on the up and up.


----------



## Vee

f3rg said:


> No issues on my FM015 with the rear brake cable.


Me either. Rear breaking isn't as smooth through the frame as it is through Gore Cabling, but that is to be expected as the internal cabling isn't running a teflon insert. I bet running a teflon insert like the one found in the Gore Ride On cables through that internal cable routing would yeild great results, but it isn't noticible enough for me to put effort into trying to "fix".

I had another minor issue with my frame. The barrel adjuster area on the frame is too close to the head tube, causing the cables to run very tight near that area. This wouldn't be an issue if my barrel adjusters didn't have such tight clearances. It is very hard to turn the barrel adjusters without playing with the cables, too. Minor, but an annoyance.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

eygmar said:


> Just ordered the FM039 frame with hongfu , can't wait to get it delivered


what's your delivery time. think I'm going to order one tomorrow. do they supply seatposts as well. they must considering the shape of the frame.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

MiniVanMan said:


> Please excuse my awful artistic skills, but the final design has finally been submitted and paid for. I love it, they send you a blank photo of the frame and you apply your design to it using your favorite editing program.
> 
> If you think this is bad, you should have seen my first attempts, which were my first attempts ever at anything like this. Took me a couple of weeks.
> 
> Giva is a combination of my children's names using the first two letters of each name. The font is Tiesto, which looks great IMO. The name is not in chronological order of birth date, but if I did go with the oldest child first then the bike name would be "Vagi" and that just seemed wrong. However, I did tell my wife that if we have a third it will be named Nathan or Natalie, just so I can name the next frame chronologically.


cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## plh1964

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> what's your delivery time. think I'm going to order one tomorrow. do they supply seatposts as well. they must considering the shape of the frame.


I placed an order from Great Keen on 6/28 for a RFM101. At that time they quoted 25 days build time and 10 shipping. I can't to get it!


----------



## f3rg

Vee said:


> I had another minor issue with my frame. The barrel adjuster area on the frame is too close to the head tube, causing the cables to run very tight near that area. This wouldn't be an issue if my barrel adjusters didn't have such tight clearances. It is very hard to turn the barrel adjusters without playing with the cables, too. Minor, but an annoyance.


Yeah, I hate that, too. Turning those things is next to impossible unless you pull up on the housing and relieve a little stress against the barrel adjuster. Even then, there's not enough room to work easily. They need to move those down another inch on future frames.


----------



## Jarryd

Vee said:


> Thanks. Give me till tomorrow and I will give you the schematics and a shopping list for that stand. It's super sturdy and cheap to boot.


Cheers!


----------



## Vee

Jarryd said:


> Cheers!


Here you are: https://conceyted.com/downloads/diystand.png

Shopping list:

- 118.0" of straight 3/4" PVC (they come in 10 foot strands so if you don't mess up you only need one)
- 8x 3/4" tees
- 2x 45 degree
- 6x 90 degree


If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## vladvm

wevergo said:


> Over 8000 km without problems, 2 years, winter and summer.
> Very stiff and solid frame, T700 carbon.
> I have two of them (china frames), good quality frames.
> Frame rfm 101
> 7.4 kg = 16.3 lbs with Mavic Ksyrium Elite.
> 
> _".......As long as Pinarello put "made in Italy" on their frames you can put "Pinarello" on yours......."_


That's light, can't get mine under 17lbs with SSC SL's and dura ace components. Did you modify anything?


----------



## wevergo

vladvm said:


> That's light, can't get mine under 17lbs with SSC SL's and dura ace components. Did you modify anything?


7,4 kg without pedals.
Latex tubes.
FSA carbon stem, seatpost.
Carbon handlebar.
Schwalbe Ultremo
BBB Saddle CompDesign CTL
Combination of Sram Apex and FSA components
Bontrager Race X-Lite Titanium QR skewers
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 1550 gram
Sram XG 1099 cassette 185 gram
B.t.w. the picture is not up to date (2010).

Your frame is not the same as mine
You have another clone (user gallery).
See the shape of the chainstay, the toptube and headset.


----------



## paule11

Jarryd said:


> Being that it is a bike that is being sold in Australia by someone who knows that the bike is not what it is being portrayed as then there is a responsibility placed on the seller of the particular bike, nothing to do with the companies in China.
> 
> The Chinese bike companies will paint your bike up to be whatever you pay them to paint on it however they are not selling them giving the end buyer this misconception that they are purchasing a legit item.
> 
> Edit - I also asked if it was genuine and he didn't provide me with a straight answer, only that most bikes are made in China.



I Think thats pretty poor should admit its a replica


----------



## tnajner

wevergo said:


> 7,4 kg without pedals.
> Latex tubes.
> FSA carbon stem, seatpost.
> Carbon handlebar.
> Schwalbe Ultremo
> BBB Saddle CompDesign CTL
> Combination of Sram Apex and FSA components
> Bontrager Race X-Lite Titanium QR skewers
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite 1550 gram
> Sram XG 1099 cassette 185 gram
> B.t.w. the picture is not up to date (2010).
> 
> Your frame is not the same as mine
> You have another clone (user gallery).
> See the shape of the chainstay, the toptube and headset.
> 
> [/IMG]


I would say the upper frame is the perfect replica (in tearms of shape of headtube, ribbing and chainstays) of pinarello prince, whereas lower frame is a mixture of dogma and paris.


----------



## andyw23

*Where do I order from?!?!*

Hi, I have been looking around for a TT frame, TT bars & wheelset from china.

Looking at what is most commonly refered to as a FM018. Everyone seems to rate it.

I have found several suppliers carbonzone on ebay, dengfu and yishun (any others that you might recommend?).

The wheels from yishun seem to quite a bit more expensive, I'm after 88mm tubs. Think they have different hubs.

The carbonzone wheels come in the heaviest at 1807g, dengfu 1710g and yishun 1577g.

Would you choose one supplier over the other?

Anyone had any wheels from dengfu, if so are they quick, light, robust?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## vladvm

wevergo said:


> 7,4 kg without pedals.
> Latex tubes.
> FSA carbon stem, seatpost.
> Carbon handlebar.
> Schwalbe Ultremo
> BBB Saddle CompDesign CTL
> Combination of Sram Apex and FSA components
> Bontrager Race X-Lite Titanium QR skewers
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite 1550 gram
> Sram XG 1099 cassette 185 gram
> B.t.w. the picture is not up to date (2010).
> 
> Your frame is not the same as mine
> You have another clone (user gallery).
> See the shape of the chainstay, the toptube and headset.



i got the top one. my pedals PD-A530's (383 grams) are included when i measure. So I do have it under 17lbs @ 16.88lbs without pedals, (frame is 54cm)

Weights are from Internet:
OEM Frame 54cm 1300g
OEM Fork 410g
OEM Seatpost 250g
OEM Handlebar 260g
OEM Carbon cages 48g
NECO headset 140g	
Mavic SSC SL Wheelset 1624g
Vredestein Tricomp 700x23 Tires 470g
2 Cheap inner tube 260g	
7800 Groupset 2391g
Specialized Alias Saddle 273g
3T Stem	166g
A520 Pedals 383g
PRO handlebar tape 80g	
TOTAL	8055g

but i did gain 5lbs over the past 3 months...haha


----------



## vladvm

andyw23 said:


> Hi, I have been looking around for a TT frame, TT bars & wheelset from china.
> 
> Looking at what is most commonly refered to as a FM018. Everyone seems to rate it.
> 
> I have found several suppliers carbonzone on ebay, dengfu and yishun (any others that you might recommend?).
> 
> The wheels from yishun seem to quite a bit more expensive, I'm after 88mm tubs. Think they have different hubs.
> 
> The carbonzone wheels come in the heaviest at 1807g, dengfu 1710g and yishun 1577g.
> 
> Would you choose one supplier over the other?
> 
> Anyone had any wheels from dengfu, if so are they quick, light, robust?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


type 3k 54cm(or any size) on ebay.


----------



## albertodealcudia

*Another fm028 from Mallorca (Spain)*

Hi all, after long time reading these threads, thinking of painting my old 1st gen Orbea Orca, and luckily being able to see the fm015 of a Scottish? rider that came here on his holidays (thank you, unknown rider...) I decided to pull the trigger on a new frame and wheels. Got them from Mina and I'm very happy with the decision I made, only problem I had was two spokes broken on my rear wheel. As I'm a very heavy rider I decided to change spokes (on both wheels, 30 € each) and I'm quite satisfied with the result. I'm not a great rider, 100 km rides on Sundays and a pair of 50 to 75 km rides during the week, so I can't tell you much about the ride. The more important thing I've noticed is that I feel the bike much more solid, stiffer than my previous Orca. Here you have some photos... 

PS: many thanks to everybody who shared tehir experiences :thumbsup:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfa3KDNTSGN9kmtFwn9CLQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IPry0-DBHPY/Ths1Ft523cI/AAAAAAAAABI/sw479bssh_w/s144/bicichina%252520005.JPG" height="144" width="108" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UopzS-52ICwIDtJtu7OOaQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qH96yQNanB4/Ths1IPu_YrI/AAAAAAAAABM/uv1-Ll2ttPo/s144/bicichina%252520001.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aOE961aIFsd8cLTJ5zA-5Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-0jUsJeyhO0Y/Ths1ITaXAxI/AAAAAAAAABQ/kVG-BlzZjJI/s144/bicichina%252520004.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O-yNlZ-pQHPtIc3MFI_KDQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TuJJVk1lp6M/Ths1O9jS6yI/AAAAAAAAABU/-6yEqddZs9g/s144/bicichina%252520007.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## rokmnky

Just paid for my fm028 from deng fu. Mina was very helpful but I found the waiting for emails (due to time difference) arduous. I even tried making myself available during their working hours so that some of the discussion could be completed quickly but that didn't work out. I'm awaiting shipping and will write back a report when with pictures later. 

On a side note. I emailed with hong fu about a fm 015 and they were good to deal with but I decided on the 028 instead. I also emailed Xpace about an fm r830. They said they are only an OE and do not sell to the public. They did have one that was my size that a buyer had custom painted but backed out on (or something to that note) that they offered to sell me. I passed since I wanted my own paint. The 830 was also 50% more than the 028 and 015. I asked as well for contact info for a dealer but recieved no reply. I also asked as to the difference between the 830 and 830sl and was told that the only difference was the weight (SL being 100g less) I was hoping for something relating to stiffness, durability, ride quality, where the weight loss came from, but I didnt get any of that info. The 830 seems to be the same frame as the Planet X nanolight and the 830SL is the lighter version. I expect there is a reason Planet X brands the heavier frame. Perhaps next time I'll try it but the extra $ wasn't worth the weight loss at this point, nor the hassle of dealing with someone else. I need a bike now.


----------



## rokmnky

I'm going to attempt to start a picture only thread so that we dont have to dig as much.


----------



## hiver2601

*TT lenght of of FM039 size 58?*

Hi all,

Does anyone know the Top Tube lenght of the larger sizes of the FM039? I need it to be 58 cm, but based on the smaller sizes I fear it is less...

Thanks, M


----------



## paterberg

albertodealcudia said:


> Hi all, after long time reading these threads, thinking of painting my old 1st gen Orbea Orca, and luckily being able to see the fm015 of a Scottish? rider that came here on his holidays (thank you, unknown rider...) I decided to pull the trigger on a new frame and wheels. Got them from Mina and I'm very happy with the decision I made, only problem I had was two spokes broken on my rear wheel. As I'm a very heavy rider I decided to change spokes (on both wheels, 30 € each) and I'm quite satisfied with the result. I'm not a great rider, 100 km rides on Sundays and a pair of 50 to 75 km rides during the week, so I can't tell you much about the ride. The more important thing I've noticed is that I feel the bike much more solid, stiffer than my previous Orca. Here you have some photos...
> 
> PS: many thanks to everybody who shared tehir experiences :thumbsup:
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfa3KDNTSGN9kmtFwn9CLQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IPry0-DBHPY/Ths1Ft523cI/AAAAAAAAABI/sw479bssh_w/s144/bicichina%252520005.JPG" height="144" width="108" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UopzS-52ICwIDtJtu7OOaQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qH96yQNanB4/Ths1IPu_YrI/AAAAAAAAABM/uv1-Ll2ttPo/s144/bicichina%252520001.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aOE961aIFsd8cLTJ5zA-5Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-0jUsJeyhO0Y/Ths1ITaXAxI/AAAAAAAAABQ/kVG-BlzZjJI/s144/bicichina%252520004.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O-yNlZ-pQHPtIc3MFI_KDQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TuJJVk1lp6M/Ths1O9jS6yI/AAAAAAAAABU/-6yEqddZs9g/s144/bicichina%252520007.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>


Hello Alberto - do you recognize this bike....?










It really is a very small world!!! I'm the guy (Irish) you met on the road between Puerto Pollenca and Alcudia back in April when I was on holidays. I was in the process of taking this photo when you stopped to ask me about my bike. I certainly enjoyed our conversation and apologies for my non-existent Spanish! Glad to see you've pulled the trigger on the Chinese frame and I must say your bike looks absolutely excellent. I wish you good health to enjoy it. Hopefully we'll meet on the road again the next time I'm in Mallorca! 

Regards,
Liam


----------



## f3rg

rokmnky said:


> I'm going to attempt to start a picture only thread so that we dont have to dig as much.


What we need is for this thread to be locked, and a *version 6.0* started.


----------



## Jarryd

If you do a picture thread you should put rules up the top.
ie - Post complete bike, model name and full parts list so it doesnt get clogged up with people making requests for parts.

Great idea tho.

"Chinese Candy"


----------



## f3rg

Jarryd said:


> If you do a picture thread you should put rules up the top.
> ie - Post complete bike, model name and full parts list so it doesnt get clogged up with people making requests for parts.
> 
> Great idea tho.
> 
> "Chinese Candy"


Unfortunately, picture threads instantly become pages full of people quoting photo posts, so you have to see the same bike--from all 10 angles--re-posted through a quote about a hundred times.


----------



## FTR

f3rg said:


> Unfortunately, picture threads instantly become pages full of people quoting photo posts, so you have to see the same bike--from all 10 angles--re-posted through a quote about a hundred times.


Kinda like this thread really.


----------



## satanas

If anyone is going to start a picture thread then please, please keep the pictures to a reasonable size and don't post any here - or quote the wretched things!!! A maximum width of less than 1200 pixels (or less) would mean way less scrolling.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

albertodealcudia said:


> Hi all, after long time reading these threads, thinking of painting my old 1st gen Orbea Orca, and luckily being able to see the fm015 of a Scottish? rider that came here on his holidays (thank you, unknown rider...) I decided to pull the trigger on a new frame and wheels. Got them from Mina and I'm very happy with the decision I made, only problem I had was two spokes broken on my rear wheel. As I'm a very heavy rider I decided to change spokes (on both wheels, 30 € each) and I'm quite satisfied with the result. I'm not a great rider, 100 km rides on Sundays and a pair of 50 to 75 km rides during the week, so I can't tell you much about the ride. The more important thing I've noticed is that I feel the bike much more solid, stiffer than my previous Orca. Here you have some photos...
> 
> PS: many thanks to everybody who shared tehir experiences :thumbsup:
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jfa3KDNTSGN9kmtFwn9CLQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IPry0-DBHPY/Ths1Ft523cI/AAAAAAAAABI/sw479bssh_w/s144/bicichina%252520005.JPG" height="144" width="108" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UopzS-52ICwIDtJtu7OOaQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qH96yQNanB4/Ths1IPu_YrI/AAAAAAAAABM/uv1-Ll2ttPo/s144/bicichina%252520001.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aOE961aIFsd8cLTJ5zA-5Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-0jUsJeyhO0Y/Ths1ITaXAxI/AAAAAAAAABQ/kVG-BlzZjJI/s144/bicichina%252520004.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O-yNlZ-pQHPtIc3MFI_KDQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TuJJVk1lp6M/Ths1O9jS6yI/AAAAAAAAABU/-6yEqddZs9g/s144/bicichina%252520007.JPG" height="108" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/103734057299114215200/1107201103?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">11/07/2011</a></td></tr></table>


I think this is the coolest bike I've seen on here in Thread 5. Lovely decals. Love it. What kind of bar tape is on it? Goes really well with white I think.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Just ordered my FM-039 non-ISP, 54cm in matte black. this is my first bike build so hopefully it all goes well. I've been quoted 10-15 days before bike is ready to be shipped so fingers crossed I'll get in a bit of racing before season's end. In the meantime it's painful sessions on the turbo on a Dawes bike I'm borrowing. 

I remember seeing an excel format bike list on this thread but can't find it in the search function and don't have time to trawl through again. Anyone have a copy of it?

Also, what type of bike cabling do people recommend me to use?


----------



## albertodealcudia

It really is a very small world!!! I'm the guy (Irish) you met on the road between Puerto Pollenca and Alcudia back in April when I was on holidays. I was in the process of taking this photo when you stopped to ask me about my bike. I certainly enjoyed our conversation and apologies for my non-existent Spanish! Glad to see you've pulled the trigger on the Chinese frame and I must say your bike looks absolutely excellent. I wish you good health to enjoy it. Hopefully we'll meet on the road again the next time I'm in Mallorca! 

Regards,
Liam[/QUOTE]

Hi Liam, yes I recognize it. Many thanks for your help. Sure we'll meet again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## albertodealcudia

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> I think this is the coolest bike I've seen on here in Thread 5. Lovely decals. Love it. What kind of bar tape is on it? Goes really well with white I think.


Thanks for the comments!! Brooks bar tape. Expensive (I think 40€) but I love it. Made of leather, I think it gives a nice touch to the bike. At least it's different to all those white or black bar tapes on Orbeas and Specialized bikes I see here in Mallorca everyday. Only the first step, when I have enough money I'll change that fizik seat for a cool Brooks if I can ever make up my mind to buy a seat that costs as much as half of my frame!!


----------



## svard75

Photos are what make this thread what it is, however I agree to limit the size of the photo.

Here is my frame (FM015 from HongFu) painted and waiting for shipment to me. Jenny has been amazing, communicating within one business day even after payment has been made and she even went out of her way to take these photos as requested.

Cheers,


----------



## svard75

paterberg said:


> Hello Alberto - do you recognize this bike....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a very small world!!! I'm the guy (Irish) you met on the road between Puerto Pollenca and Alcudia back in April when I was on holidays. I was in the process of taking this photo when you stopped to ask me about my bike. I certainly enjoyed our conversation and apologies for my non-existent Spanish! Glad to see you've pulled the trigger on the Chinese frame and I must say your bike looks absolutely excellent. I wish you good health to enjoy it. Hopefully we'll meet on the road again the next time I'm in Mallorca!
> 
> Regards,
> Liam


Dude. Love your bike! I'm a fan of red/black colour schemes  What components are on it?
Are those tubs? Do you mind me asking how much you weigh? Have you used them on large descents? Where did you buy them?

S


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Can someone tell me what size stem I need for HB-003 handlebars and FM-039 fork. Will it be handlebar clamp 31.8 x fork clamp 28.6?


----------



## jonis

[IMGx]httx://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ZSmAokAqhX4/ThxHSwu5hBI/AAAAAAAAAT0/Cq-20_ugQpI/s1024/DSC_0326.JPG[/IMGx]

My almost done FR-109 with 60mm clincher carbon wheels.. 

// j


----------



## dcurzon

jonis said:


> [IMGx]httx://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ZSmAokAqhX4/ThxHSwu5hBI/AAAAAAAAAT0/Cq-20_ugQpI/s1024/DSC_0326.JPG[/IMGx]
> 
> My almost done FR-109 with 60mm clincher carbon wheels..
> 
> // j


nice  is the rear brake routing internal or external on these?


----------



## jonis

dcurzon said:


> nice  is the rear brake routing internal or external on these?


Its internal on this one. Took a few minutes to route.. 

// j


----------



## dcurzon

jonis said:


> Its internal on this one. Took a few minutes to route..
> 
> // j


odd. when i search fr109 on ebay, they all show external cable routing. Where did you purchase?

thanks


----------



## jonis

dcurzon said:


> odd. when i search fr109 on ebay, they all show external cable routing. Where did you purchase?
> 
> thanks


True, but the one I got from carbon_bicycle (ebay) do have internal routing on the rear brake. Bought the kit with item number: 250837591116

This is how it looks like: httpx://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XuzvUE0ril4/ThxZyquXHvI/AAAAAAAAAUQ/UTdiKSqe48s/s1280/2011-07-12-16-26-37-030.jpg


----------



## mickiii

I noticed that the real Dogma has an aero seatpost / downtube, whereas the FM101 does not. Is this true, or does some dealers provide the frame with the aero seatpost/downtube?


----------



## svard75

svard75 said:


> Photos are what make this thread what it is, however I agree to limit the size of the photo.
> 
> Here is my frame (FM015 from HongFu) painted and waiting for shipment to me. Jenny has been amazing, communicating within one business day even after payment has been made and she even went out of her way to take these photos as requested.
> 
> Cheers,


Update on my project. Ordering SRAM Red Black edition to go on this bike and a gold KMC XL10 chain. Wheels are coming as well. They are Kinlin XR-300 rims 28/32h f/r with black/silver spokes and red hubs. I just need to think of some decals.

Cheers,
S


----------



## vladvm

mickiii said:


> I noticed that the real Dogma has an aero seatpost / downtube, whereas the FM101 does not. Is this true, or does some dealers provide the frame with the aero seatpost/downtube?



FM101 are not dogmas, think FP3/Prince


----------



## rpe

vladvm said:


> i got the top one. my pedals PD-A530's (383 grams) are included when i measure. So I do have it under 17lbs @ 16.88lbs without pedals, (frame is 54cm)
> 
> Weights are from Internet:
> OEM Frame 54cm 1300g
> OEM Fork 410g
> OEM Seatpost 250g
> OEM Handlebar 260g
> OEM Carbon cages 48g
> NECO headset 140g
> Mavic SSC SL Wheelset 1624g
> Vredestein Tricomp 700x23 Tires 470g
> 2 Cheap inner tube 260g
> 7800 Groupset 2391g
> Specialized Alias Saddle 273g
> 3T Stem	166g
> A520 Pedals 383g
> PRO handlebar tape 80g
> TOTAL	8055g
> 
> but i did gain 5lbs over the past 3 months...haha


I have recently purchased the same frame from FLYXI and have found the bottom bearing race to be very, very tight (measures 47mm for a 46.2 mm bore in the head tube). Did you have a similar problem with the NECO headset?


----------



## 1805078

Has anyone delt with cyclingyong. He is offering original Fondriest frame and fork. After seing the pictures, I would agree that it is original. Unpainted though which is fine for me.
he is offering one to me for $865 delivered to Australia

Anyone recommend him to me please


----------



## robdamanii

1805078 said:


> Has anyone delt with cyclingyong. He is offering original Fondriest frame and fork. After seing the pictures, I would agree that it is original. Unpainted though which is fine for me.
> he is offering one to me for $865 delivered to Australia
> 
> Anyone recommend him to me please


Considering Fondriest is still built in Italy, I would agree that he's a lying sack.


----------



## Purt

1805078 said:


> Has anyone delt with cyclingyong.


Yes, people have.

http://tinyurl.com/6jdq8an


----------



## providince

robdamanii said:


> Considering Fondriest is still built in Italy, I would agree that he's a lying sack.


Like Pinarellos are "made" in Italy? I'm not sure where fondriest are really made but I'm sure people could find out. If it doesn't come with a serial number, it's not a real but a replica. 
Having said that, replica, contrary to some people's opinion, is not necessarily synonymous with bad. 
I've dealt with cyclingyong and have had very good experiences. I know some people have had less than positive experiences. Realize you won't probably have the same level of customer service as you may in a brick and mortar store, though that may not be true either as there are some horrible shops out there. The service may be your opportunity cost however for paying about 1/8 the cost. Hope this helps.


----------



## robdamanii

providince said:


> Like Pinarellos are "made" in Italy? I'm not sure where fondriest are really made but I'm sure people could find out. If it doesn't come with a serial number, it's not a real but a replica.
> Having said that, replica, contrary to some people's opinion, is not necessarily synonymous with bad.
> I've dealt with cyclingyong and have had very good experiences. I know some people have had less than positive experiences. Realize you won't probably have the same level of customer service as you may in a brick and mortar store, though that may not be true either as there are some horrible shops out there. The service may be your opportunity cost however for paying about 1/8 the cost. Hope this helps.


Fondriest frames are constructed in Italy, not just painted there.

It's not a real frame. He's lying.


----------



## mrbubbles

robdamanii said:


> Fondriest frames are constructed in Italy.


Incorrect sir. Fondriest have used oem frames from Asian manufacturers before. Like Pinarello and Colnago, they're desperately clinging on to the "Made in Italy" "pedigree".


----------



## mrbubbles

providince said:


> I've dealt with cyclingyong and have had very good experiences.


Likewise. They agree to the price you bargain for, and they deliver what you want. No non-sense dealing.


----------



## providince

robdamanii said:


> Fondriest frames are constructed in Italy, not just painted there.
> 
> It's not a real frame. He's lying.


Hmmm. Maybe so or maybe not. Sorry if this bursts your bubble. 
http://www.bikecyclingreviews.com/Fondriest_TF1_Frame_is_it_Italian.html
Having said that, even if it's from the same factory that makes the real ones, if it does not have a serial number it's a replica. 
Interesting article on where each brand of bikes are made. (what did we do before google?)
http://allanti.com/articles/where-was-my-bike-made-pg328.htm


----------



## robdamanii

providince said:


> Hmmm. Maybe so or maybe not. Sorry if this bursts your bubble.
> http://www.bikecyclingreviews.com/Fondriest_TF1_Frame_is_it_Italian.html
> Having said that, even if it's from the same factory that makes the real ones, if it does not have a serial number it's a replica.
> Interesting article on where each brand of bikes are made. (what did we do before google?)
> http://allanti.com/articles/where-was-my-bike-made-pg328.htm


Thanks, your link proves that the bikes are assembled (built) in Italy. 

FYI, nobody except BMC and TIME weave their own carbon, so it all comes from the far east. Raw material origin does not qualify the bike as being built in china. Sorry.

Your second link doesn't tell me anything I didn't know before. I've read it before, and it doesn't even mention Fondriest. How is it applicable?


----------



## providince

robdamanii said:


> Thanks, your link proves that the bikes are assembled (built) in Italy.
> 
> FYI, nobody except BMC and TIME weave their own carbon, so it all comes from the far east. Raw material origin does not qualify the bike as being built in china. Sorry.
> 
> Your second link doesn't tell me anything I didn't know before. I've read it before, and it doesn't even mention Fondriest. How is it applicable?


In an earlier post, you said constructed, now you are saying assembled after you were shown different information. It is ok to be wrong from time to time. In no way does this dilute or invalidate your hatred for replicas. It's ok.


----------



## 1805078

*Fondriest frames*

Since posting my last comment, research tells me that these 'could' be made in Asia. certainly these days but who will ever know

Cyclingyong has other stuff on sale through Aliexpress. A lot of the fake Pinnallo's and Cervleo's.

Leads me to believe that he does actually send stuff like he says and he is not actually a scam.

Whether or not he is accurate in this being genuine or not....don't know. Even if it is not, the frame is very much like the original and that would not bother me.

comments??


----------



## mrbubbles

robdamanii said:


> Thanks, your link proves that the bikes are assembled (built) in Italy.
> 
> FYI, nobody except BMC and TIME weave their own carbon, so it all comes from the far east. Raw material origin does not qualify the bike as being built in china. Sorry.
> 
> Your second link doesn't tell me anything I didn't know before. I've read it before, and it doesn't even mention Fondriest. How is it applicable?


Assembled =/= built. We all know your hate-boner for Asian frames and that you believe in the "prestige" and "heritage" mythology of cycling brands. Unbunch your panties sometime will ya?


----------



## mrbubbles

Anyhoo, here's my cyclingyong Chinago.


----------



## robdamanii

providince said:


> In an earlier post, you said constructed, now you are saying assembled after you were shown different information. It is ok to be wrong from time to time. In no way does this dilute or invalidate your hatred for replicas. It's ok.


Since you need a lesson in word definitions:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/constructed


> con·struct (kn-strkt)
> tr.v. con·struct·ed, con·struct·ing, con·structs
> *1. To form by assembling or combining parts; build.*
> 2. To create (an argument or a sentence, for example) by systematically arranging ideas or terms.
> 3. Mathematics To draw (a geometric figure) that meets specific requirements.


http://thesaurus.com/browse/constructed


> constructed - 10 of 57 thesaurus results
> Main Entry:	construct
> Part of Speech:	verb
> *Definition:	assemble, build*
> Synonyms: build up, cobble up, compose, compound, constitute, cook up, create, design, dream up, elevate, engineer, envision, erect, establish, fabricate, fashion, forge, form, formulate, found, frame, fudge together, hammer out, hoke up, imagine, invent, make, manufacture, organize, prefab, produce, put out, put together, put up, raise, rear, set up, shape, throw together, throw up, trump up, uprear, whip up
> Antonyms: annihilate, break, demolish, destroy, dismantle, raze, ruin


You're the only one splitting hairs about materials origin. This is perfectly clear that these bikes are assembled, constructed, built, whatever wording you prefer to use, in Italy.

In your own words,


> It is ok to be wrong from time to time.


Thanks for playing.


----------



## mrbubbles

robdamanii said:


> FYI, nobody except BMC and TIME weave their own carbon, so it all comes from the far east.


Giant also weaves their own carbon. Merida probably does it too as Giant and Merida are the two biggest vertically integrated bike makers in the world (Merida also has a stake in Specialized). BMC also source from Taiwan, they don't have the manufacturing capacity to meet the demand for their entire product line to do it all in house. But clearly to you, Europe = good, Asia = crap.


----------



## octapotamus

*perfect reply*



Purt said:


> Yes, people have.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6jdq8an


+rep :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

providince said:


> Hmmm. Maybe so or maybe not. Sorry if this bursts your bubble.
> http://www.bikecyclingreviews.com/Fondriest_TF1_Frame_is_it_Italian.html


How would that burst anyone's bubble? It doesn't provide any information at all. In fact here is a direct quote "so the frame maybe manufactured in Italy". Nowhere does it say that Fondriest are made in Asia.
Regardless of where they are made that link is pretty lame and I don't understand why you would use it to back up your argument.



> Interesting article on where each brand of bikes are made. (what did we do before google?)
> http://allanti.com/articles/where-was-my-bike-made-pg328.htm


The list in that link is pretty old. Brands (like Colnago, Pinarello etc) do shop around on a regular basis, so their builder can and will change.


----------



## zyzzx

1805078 said:


> Has anyone delt with cyclingyong. He is offering original Fondriest frame and fork. After seing the pictures, I would agree that it is original. Unpainted though which is fine for me.
> he is offering one to me for $865 delivered to Australia
> 
> Anyone recommend him to me please


I dont see any Fondriest frames listed on cyclingyong's website. May i know where did you find it?


----------



## maxxevv

Fact is Fondriest bikes, specifically its carbon ones, in its current incarnation of a brand are manufactured in Asia, namely Taiwan and China. If you must ask, I get the information direct from my local importer/distributor.


----------



## theStig

nice. is the ultegra logo on the downtube vinyl or paint?



henrypvasquez said:


> ...


----------



## wevergo

Fondriest, "open mold" frames, made in Asia.
Made by Xpace Industrial.

















The first thing is that the Fondriest name was sold in 2006. Esperia Group.
On the packaging box: 'Manufactured in Taiwan'


----------



## Jarryd

wevergo said:


> Fondriest, "open mold" frames, made in Asia.
> On the packaging box: 'Manufacturered in Taiwan'.
> Again wrong mister Robdamanii.


Would you be able to post some more photos to support your arguement?


----------



## Purt




----------



## svard75

svard75 said:


> Update on my project. Ordering SRAM Red Black edition to go on this bike and a gold KMC XL10 chain. Wheels are coming as well. They are Kinlin XR-300 rims 28/32h f/r with black/silver spokes and red hubs. I just need to think of some decals.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


Yet another update.

Ordered the following for this frame:

2011 SRAM Red Black Groupset 175 - 34/50 - 11-26
KMC X10 SL 10 Speed Chain Gold
Michelin Pro 3 Race - Colours Black/Black - Any comments re tires?
Schwalbe 700c x18-28 Presta Tube SVS15 Long Valve
Ratio Carbon Front Derailleur Clamp - 34.9mm
Ti carbon cage bolts
Ti/Ceramic Red derailleur pulleys
GIRO PROLIGHT ROAD HELMET RED BLACK
RITCHEY WCS 1-BOLT MAST TOPPER 34.9
ALLIGATOR i-LINK Ultralight Cable Set: BRAKE- BLACK

I still need pedals. I don't want to spend over $100 on road pedals as I still need shoes anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks,
S


----------



## FTR

Well after almost a year of procrastination I have finally jumped in.
Just waiting for final drafts of my paint job so that I can confirm my order of my FM028 along with seatpost, seat clamp, headset and a couple of bottle cages.
Pics to follow in a couple of weeks I guess.


----------



## vladvm

rpe said:


> I have recently purchased the same frame from FLYXI and have found the bottom bearing race to be very, very tight (measures 47mm for a 46.2 mm bore in the head tube). Did you have a similar problem with the NECO headset?


I've built this bike a long time ago, I sanded the steerer a bit and the crown race bottom a bit to fit the chamfer contour of the steerer tube. Or you can use a local shop to fit it for you.


----------



## wevergo

Robdamanii:
_........."You're the only one splitting hairs about materials origin. *This is perfectly clear that these bikes are assembled, constructed, built, whatever wording you prefer to use, in Italy...."
*_
You are totally wrong:
Esperia Group designs all Fondriest bikes.
Esperia Spa: Torpado, Fondriest road bikes, Carratt and 4 US.

*Fondriest: ASIA, Xpace Industrial, TAIWAN.*
No.27, Jhongsin St., West District, Taichung City 403, Taiwan (R.O.C.)


----------



## vladvm

What do you guys think of this chinarello?


----------



## spelletier

I am looking into getting a FM015 from Hong-Fu. Just wondering if anyone has one and can share some initial thoughts as to stiffness and quality of the frame. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

vladvm said:


> What do you guys think of this chinarello?


You know prefectly well that's not a Chinarello! 

It's on Micheal Barry's blog as well as Velonews. Noah does outstanding work.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

FWIW there is an old Cyclesport interview with some riders from Cofidis. It is just after Cofidis stopped using Fondriest frames. A couple of riders are pretty blunt about the aluminum Fondriest frames being absolute crap and prone to breakage.
It's not like Fondriest himself had anything to do with their manufacture anyway, even when they were made in Italy. He was just a second-tier rider who had a lucky shot at being world champion, and a mediocre businessman in retirement.
Even Eddy Merckx farmed out carbon manufacturing, first to Italy and then Taiwan. And he really did have a factory of his own.


----------



## svard75

spelletier said:


> I am looking into getting a FM015 from Hong-Fu. Just wondering if anyone has one and can share some initial thoughts as to stiffness and quality of the frame.
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered one from HongFu and am waiting for it to be shipped. Once it arrives I'll be certain to post that info here.

S


----------



## spelletier

svard75 said:


> I ordered one from HongFu and am waiting for it to be shipped. Once it arrives I'll be certain to post that info here.
> 
> S


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Backflush

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have been reading all 5 versions of this thread. I just love the pictures you guys are posting of your bikes built from these Chinese frames.


----------



## paterberg

svard75 said:


> Dude. Love your bike! I'm a fan of red/black colour schemes  What components are on it?
> Are those tubs? Do you mind me asking how much you weigh? Have you used them on large descents? Where did you buy them?
> 
> S


Many thanks for your comments svard75. The components are:

Frame: FM015 from Carbonzone
Wheels: 38mm tubs from Carbonzone
Derailleurs, shifters & cassette: DA 7900 (still the best shifting 10 speed made to date)
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XP
Bars & stem: Deda Zero 100
Brakes: TRP 920 with Swisstop Yellows
Tubs: Vittoria CX Evo 23mm
Pedals: Look Keo Max II carbon
Bottle cages: Zipp
Chain: KMC 10SL
Skewers: Tune AC14

Since that photo was snapped in Mallorca I've changed the seatpost topper to a Tune Cappy which saved about 90g. Weight is just over 7kgs. I used the bike on some very hairy descents during that training week in Mallorca and then more recently over a weekend on the Flandrian cobbles. Now I obviously didn't use the carbon wheels in Flanders but in both Mallorca and Belgium (and on the equally dodgy northern Irish roads!) the bike behaved impeccably. I reckon if a bike can withstand the Oude Kwaremont and the Paterberg it's a helluva good bike. And tremenduous value for money!


----------



## jimlmackjr

*Dogma major frame diff;.*

Beside the person that posted about the paint colors 
what the major diff in the Frame design or the Pinacello Dogma 

can someone that has one look and say hey that a knock off or would you have to get down and dirty to tell


----------



## enkidubr8

mrwirey said:


> Hello all,
> I have been riding more than reading, but I have also been 'tinkering' so I thought it would be good to post the latest versions of my two FM028s (56cm) and my FM015 (58cm).
> One of the FM028s has a 'SRAM-ag-no' grouppo...SRAM Red Rear Derailleur, Shimano 7900 rear cassette, Campy Chorus Front Derailleur, Campy Record 10 Speed Crankset, and Campy Centaur 10 Speed Shifters. It works great and the bike is about 15.5lbs.
> The second FM028 started life as a single speed, but I wanted to purchase a new 2011 Campy Chorus group so there you have it. It also weighs in at a svelte 15.5lbs or so.
> The FM015 is also about 15.5lbs and has a full 2010 Campy Chorus group.
> ENJOY!!!!
> Very respectfully, Tim


Hi Tim, as long as I have been reading this thread, you are the first I saw to own both FM015 and FM028. Could you tell us the riding differences between them?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

jimlmackjr said:


> can someone that has one look and say hey that a knock off or would you have to get down and dirty to tell


Easy to tell.


----------



## stevesbike

many open mold frames can be ordered in different layup options with various CF grade options (usually designated as SL, etralight, etc). So, comparing two frames from the same mold doesn't tell you everything unless you also know the details of the layup - even whether less of a lower grade CF is used to match the weight of a higher grade one. QC is tricky for this.


----------



## config

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Easy to tell.


As far as I notice, where the top-tube joins the seat stays, the tube thickness does not change dramatically with the 'real' Dogmas (the real one also curves a bit more as the fakes are more at an angle). The fake Dogmas are more identical to the Paris, FP3 models.

More noticeable are the seat-tubes (including the seat posts). The fake ones are round and the real ones are aero shaped. 

On another note, on Cyclingyong's website it appears he no longer carries the Pinarello line. Either that or he's all sold out.


----------



## mrbubbles

config said:


> On another note, on Cyclingyong's website it appears he no longer carries the Pinarello line. Either that or he's all sold out.


His aliexpress site has it. 

They work fast. The national champ color is out. 










The paintjob on this Prince replica is fantastic. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store...ad-bicycle-frame-and-fork-56cm-wholesale.html


----------



## FTR

Order confirmed and payment sent.


----------



## FTR

Just got a response back from Mina stating my order will be with me in 20 - 25 days which seemed strange given the recent 4 - 5 day stories I have been reading.
Is it standard for them to quote long and then deliver in a far shorter period of time?

It is what it is and I am not complaining but I thought someone may be able to advise if this was the standard.


----------



## Italianrider76

vladvm said:


> What do you guys think of this chinarello?



If it had "Chinarello" on the downtube rather than "Pinarello" then I would say it was cool. Having "Pinarello" on it is lame.


----------



## RC28

Italianrider76 said:


> If it had "Chinarello" on the downtube rather than "Pinarello" then I would say it was cool. Having "Pinarello" on it is lame.


Why? It IS a real Pinarello being auctioned off for charity by Michael Barry. So why would it be lame?


----------



## Jarryd

Italianrider76 said:


> If it had "Chinarello" on the downtube rather than "Pinarello" then I would say it was cool. Having "Pinarello" on it is lame.


See Link - http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/07/news/michael-barry-auctioning-custom-painted-pinarello-to-benefit-right-to-play_183222


----------



## pyattbl

FTR said:


> Just got a response back from Mina stating my order will be with me in 20 - 25 days which seemed strange given the recent 4 - 5 day stories I have been reading.
> Is it standard for them to quote long and then deliver in a far shorter period of time?
> 
> It is what it is and I am not complaining but I thought someone may be able to advise if this was the standard.



I have received two fm028 frames from Mina this year. Each time the quoted ship interval was 30 days. One took 45, one took about twenty. It is just one of the many appealing quirks you experience dealing with Chinese suppliers. The only advice I can offer is Jamaican: mon, soon come. Patience!


----------



## FTR

pyattbl said:


> I have received two fm028 frames from Mina this year. Each time the quoted ship interval was 30 days. One took 45, one took about twenty. It is just one of the many appealing quirks you experience dealing with Chinese suppliers. The only advice I can offer is Jamaican: mon, soon come. Patience!


Bugger.
I will just have to put up with the Moots for a bit longer.


----------



## rafalwspin

*Vee*, what handlebar do you have, looks nice, but reach is not short as with typical compact handlebar is?


----------



## svard75

My new build

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=60b2a9e0ebfe97d1&page=play&resid=60B2A9E0EBFE97D1!203&authkey=7UtuWqJxP7o%24


----------



## hiver2601

*About to order FM757 from Gotobike..*

So, as topic states - I am close to ordering a FM757 from Gotobike.

Just wondering from those who ordered a frame from them, what accessories did you get? 

I am being offered handlebar HD303, and seatpost SP901. Has anyone else ordered these, and knows how much they weigh? 

Any alternative accessory recommendations from Gotobike? Will need stem, handlebar, headset, saddlepost, bottle cage.

PS: I am dealing with Loice (Very nice and responsive) So far highly recommended!

PPS: I previously asked for the TT lenght of the FM757 Geo in the largest size 545 - I finally got it, it is 581 mm....perfect! (for me at least )

Rgds, Mads


----------



## Benotti69

no updates on carbon frames from china?


----------



## svard75

Benotti69 said:


> no updates on carbon frames from china?


Hasn't been shipped yet. Some time this week hopefully.

S


----------



## Vee

rafalwspin said:


> *Vee*, what handlebar do you have, looks nice, but reach is not short as with typical compact handlebar is?


FSA pro compact. 

The reach is very short, but the lengthy stem I am running probably gives you the illusion that it is not as short as you normally see them.


----------



## beast123

Just bought a FR-008 frame from flyxii, and am planning on building it up with Sram Rival. Pictures will be posted as soon as it's done. 
I'm also thinking about getting some custom decals from that Brazilian guy everyone seems to use, but I'm having some trouble thinking of a name for my bike, any suggestions?


----------



## f3rg

Very happy with my FM015-ISP and I think I'm finally done buying parts for it. Just put on some Wellgo MG-8 pedals today, and I'm pleased with the overall weight, especially considering it cost way less than a Trek 2.3.


----------



## Satanpez

I'm willing to bet it's not in stock and they have to fabricate it. I wouldn't worry.

I originally wanted an FM028 and they didn't have them in stock and quoted 30 days or so. Being nervous at the time I bought an in stock FM015 and it arrived in a few days. 

Just bought a 29er frame from Mina and it arrived in a few days. I'd trust them to not run away with the money...

-Steve in NJ



FTR said:


> Just got a response back from Mina stating my order will be with me in 20 - 25 days which seemed strange given the recent 4 - 5 day stories I have been reading.
> Is it standard for them to quote long and then deliver in a far shorter period of time?
> 
> It is what it is and I am not complaining but I thought someone may be able to advise if this was the standard.


----------



## Vee

f3rg said:


> Very happy with my FM015-ISP and I think I'm finally done buying parts for it. Just put on some Wellgo MG-8 pedals today, and I'm pleased with the overall weight, especially considering it cost way less than a Trek 2.3.


Nicely done!

A few questions.

What did you use as a shim for your ritchey seat mast?

Do you have a build list? 

What size frame?

I built a Red equipped fm015 and came in at nearly the same weight as you.


----------



## f3rg

Vee said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> What did you use as a shim for your ritchey seat mast?
> 
> Do you have a build list?
> 
> What size frame?
> 
> I built a Red equipped fm015 and came in at nearly the same weight as you.


Thanks!

For the shim, I used a 1mm thick piece of aluminum sheet I bought at Lowes. I think I used about a 1.75" (tall) x 2" wide section, so it doesn't wrap around the entire mast. It was actually too shick to wrap all the way around and still get the topper to slide down on it, but the way it ended up, it's staying in place very nicely.

Frame size is 51cm.

I don't know why yours weighs the same, unless your wheels are heavier? Mine are 545g front and 742g rear, and cost about $400 because I built them myself. 
*
Wheel build:*

Rims: Stan's 340 ZTR
Hubs: 24/28 from BikeHubStore
Front and NDS spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
DS spokes: DT Swiss Competition
DS nipples are brass, all others are alloy

*Full bike build:*

FM015-ISP (51cm) frame fork, headset
Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
SRAM Force 53/39 crankset
SRAM GXP bottom bracket
SRAM PG-1070 11-23 cassette
Ritchey topper w/ shim
Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II stem (80mm)
Profile Design Legra SS handlebar
Bontrager bar tape
SRAM Rival shifters
SRAM Rival front derailer
SRAM Force rear derailer
KMC X10SL gold chain
Wellgo MG-8 pedals
SRAM Rival brakes
Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires w/ Panaracer Flataway liners
Cateye Strada Wireless
Kenda tubes
Control Tech Ti bolt-on skewers
Velox rim tape
Jagwire M5 barrel adjusters
Jagwire Pro Road Lite brake pads
Jagwire Racer housing kit


----------



## Vee

f3rg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For the shim, I used a 1mm thick piece of aluminum sheet I bought at Lowes. I think I used about a 1.75" (tall) x 2" wide section, so it doesn't wrap around the entire mast. It was actually too shick to wrap all the way around and still get the topper to slide down on it, but the way it ended up, it's staying in place very nicely.
> 
> Frame size is 51cm.
> 
> I don't know why yours weighs the same, unless your wheels are heavier? Mine are 545g front and 742g rear, and cost about $400 because I built them myself.
> *
> Wheel build:*
> 
> Rims: Stan's 340 ZTR
> Hubs: 24/28 from BikeHubStore
> Front and NDS spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
> DS spokes: DT Swiss Competition
> DS nipples are brass, all others are alloy
> 
> *Full bike build:*
> 
> FM015-ISP (51cm) frame fork, headset
> Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
> SRAM Force 53/39 crankset
> SRAM GXP bottom bracket
> SRAM PG-1070 11-23 cassette
> Ritchey topper w/ shim
> Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II stem (80mm)
> Profile Design Legra SS handlebar
> Bontrager bar tape
> SRAM Rival shifters
> SRAM Rival front derailer
> SRAM Force rear derailer
> KMC X10SL gold chain
> Wellgo MG-8 pedals
> SRAM Rival brakes
> Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires w/ Panaracer Flataway liners
> Cateye Strada Wireless
> Kenda tubes
> Control Tech Ti bolt-on skewers
> Velox rim tape
> Jagwire M5 barrel adjusters
> Jagwire Pro Road Lite brake pads
> Jagwire Racer housing kit


Thanks again. My wheels are a bit heavier. My frame is larger. And a few of my parts are quite a bit heavier. That explains that


----------



## FTR

Satanpez said:


> I'm willing to bet it's not in stock and they have to fabricate it. I wouldn't worry.
> 
> I originally wanted an FM028 and they didn't have them in stock and quoted 30 days or so. Being nervous at the time I bought an in stock FM015 and it arrived in a few days.
> 
> Just bought a 29er frame from Mina and it arrived in a few days. I'd trust them to not run away with the money...
> 
> -Steve in NJ


Yeah, I am not worried about them running away with the money but I originally wanted UD.
Mina told me it was not in stock but that they had 3K or 12K weave available.
I decided to go with 3K.
Now that is going to take 20 working days.
I am getting custom paint but would not have thought that would take 20 days to do.
Anyway, no big deal.
This is a 2nd road bike for me so it is not as if I cannot ride in the meantime.


----------



## paule11

Jarryd said:


> Is that frame legit or fake?
> I emailed the seller asking, they have a good seller rating however they do not seem to mention that the frame is A) Genuine, B) A Pinarello, C) |A minimum price... hhhhrrrmmm


He is at it again has another for sale
made a good markup on the first one


----------



## Jarryd

Same deal as last time please guys.

Take a few minutes to report this item. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/350477565098

Links are not working - item number is - 350477565098


----------



## andy600rr

I reported it yesterday.......


----------



## dcurzon

just bid it up to a ridiculous figure...


----------



## Purt

1 was ok, pushing the line now.

Trouble is though even if people report eBay most probably won't do **** about because of 2 reasons 1. he technically isn't doing anything wrong, misleading maybe and 2. he has pretty big feedback 100%.


----------



## ushnikov

Hi everyone,

Great thread and invaluable information.

1st post on the forum but I wondered if anyone had upgraded from an older bike to a chinese carbon frame?

What I am wondering is how the ride would compare to my current bike which is a 2000 model year Giant TCR in aluminium?

I have never ridden carbon and when I lent my bike to a friend he commented how harsh it was.

I was also planning on swapping my groupset which is Campagolo 9 Speed Record mixed with some Mavic brakes and an FSA carbon frameset. I currently ride Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels from 2003. All realtively oldschool now but good at the time.

What interests me is wether it would be worth swapping this stuff to a Chinarello. Would the riding experience of today beat my 10 year old frame.

Any opinions would be great.


----------



## vladvm

ushnikov said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great thread and invaluable information.
> 
> 1st post on the forum but I wondered if anyone had upgraded from an older bike to a chinese carbon frame?
> 
> What I am wondering is how the ride would compare to my current bike which is a 2000 model year Giant TCR in aluminium?
> 
> I have never ridden carbon and when I lent my bike to a friend he commented how harsh it was.
> 
> I was also planning on swapping my groupset which is Campagolo 9 Speed Record mixed with some Mavic brakes and an FSA carbon frameset. I currently ride Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels from 2003. All realtively oldschool now but good at the time.
> 
> What interests me is wether it would be worth swapping this stuff to a Chinarello. Would the riding experience of today beat my 10 year old frame.
> 
> Any opinions would be great.


yes, the chinarello will have a much better ride quality than your 2000 frame. 
Mine is better than my 2001 specialized festina (this was a very fast climber) http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...d=Specialized&Model=S-Works+M4+Road&Type=bike , built later with Dura Ace and Mavic SSC SL's. I just transfered all parts to chinarello.


----------



## PeteMadog

*My R838 from Carbonzone*

I feel I owe it to this forum to post a pic of my build. Not quite finished as I need some down tube barrel adjusters









The frame quality and paint finish is superb, I mean really fecking sweet!

Installing headset, BB30 bottom bracket bearings and cutting carbon steerer were all easy jobs I could do myself. No sanding or struggling, everything slotted together smoothly and sweetly. :thumbsup:

Things to note - These frames do not come with any bottle cage bolts or down tube barrel adjusters. Only small things but the barrel adjusters have just put my build back a few days as I wait for them to arrive. Itching to ride this bike now. 

This frame is the same as the De Rosa R838 and the Ribble stealth and the Pedalforce RS3. Frame weight came out at 1100grams and uncut fork was 400grams. I'll be getting some decals and when I can afford I'll get some carbon clinchers 50mm from carbonzone as their service was top notch


----------



## PeteMadog

One question

Does anyone know where you can get headtube badges for bikes? Can't seem to find any.


----------



## Satanpez

What kind?

For custom I've seen this place come up often:

http://www.tangerinetreehouse.com/headbadges/

-Steve in NJ



PeteMadog said:


> One question
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get headtube badges for bikes? Can't seem to find any.


----------



## Jesserue

PeteMadog said:


> One question
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get headtube badges for bikes? Can't seem to find any.


I've been looking here:

http://www.headbadges.com/

Seems to be high quality stuff, would be interested in some feedback if anyone has done biz with them before.


----------



## svard75

Jesserue said:


> I've been looking here:
> 
> http://www.headbadges.com/
> 
> Seems to be high quality stuff, would be interested in some feedback if anyone has done biz with them before.


Here too

http://www.bikesdecals.com/


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For the shim, I used a 1mm thick piece of aluminum sheet I bought at Lowes. I think I used about a 1.75" (tall) x 2" wide section, so it doesn't wrap around the entire mast. It was actually too shick to wrap all the way around and still get the topper to slide down on it, but the way it ended up, it's staying in place very nicely.
> 
> Frame size is 51cm.
> 
> I don't know why yours weighs the same, unless your wheels are heavier? Mine are 545g front and 742g rear, and cost about $400 because I built them myself.
> *
> Wheel build:*
> 
> Rims: Stan's 340 ZTR
> Hubs: 24/28 from BikeHubStore
> Front and NDS spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
> DS spokes: DT Swiss Competition
> DS nipples are brass, all others are alloy
> 
> *Full bike build:*
> 
> FM015-ISP (51cm) frame fork, headset
> Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
> SRAM Force 53/39 crankset
> SRAM GXP bottom bracket
> SRAM PG-1070 11-23 cassette
> Ritchey topper w/ shim
> Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II stem (80mm)
> Profile Design Legra SS handlebar
> Bontrager bar tape
> SRAM Rival shifters
> SRAM Rival front derailer
> SRAM Force rear derailer
> KMC X10SL gold chain
> Wellgo MG-8 pedals
> SRAM Rival brakes
> Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires w/ Panaracer Flataway liners
> Cateye Strada Wireless
> Kenda tubes
> Control Tech Ti bolt-on skewers
> Velox rim tape
> Jagwire M5 barrel adjusters
> Jagwire Pro Road Lite brake pads
> Jagwire Racer housing kit


What size ritchey mast topper did you buy? I found one and bought it off ebay and it states 34.9mm

C


----------



## rokmnky

I just recieved my frame. Everything looks great except it has the wrong bottom bracket. I asked for bb30 and recieved threaded. I'll post pics when I have a chance to upload them. It is a 56cm FM028 from deng fu.


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> What size ritchey mast topper did you buy? I found one and bought it off ebay and it states 34.9mm
> 
> C


38.83, since the mast is 37.0.


----------



## Italianrider76

RC28 said:


> Why? It IS a real Pinarello being auctioned off for charity by Michael Barry. So why would it be lame?


I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was the real thing. The original poster of the photo did however call it a Chinarello.


----------



## providince

Italianrider76 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was the real thing. The original poster of the photo did however call it a Chinarello.


That's the point. It's the same frame as the chinarellos and this one is real.


----------



## 1805078

*Fondriest*



zyzzx said:


> I dont see any Fondriest frames listed on cyclingyong's website. May i know where did you find it?


I was emailing him regaring the cervelo frames he had for sale. I was asking him about the gear cables entering the top tube rather then the down tube......anyhoo, he then emailed me the fondriest frame and said that it was original. he sent me pictures and I compared them to the fondriest website. They are identical in every way

I asked about sizing and he resoponded by saying "hello,sir,the attachment is fondriest,because it is original,you can see the geometrical diagram in the fondriest website!"


He offers them blank carbon and for $865 delivered to Australia. I am trying to upload picture for all to see.

I have taken the plunge so will see what is sent to me


----------



## mrbubbles

The popular "Kestrel/Orbea" style seat is starting to pop up in these oem frames.

The constant copying reminds me of this video. 

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/johanna_blakley_lessons_from_fashion_s_free_culture.html

Which discusses the transfer of ideas between different parties among the industry, I'm guessing the bike frame industry operates very similarly to fashion. Essentially, copyright doesn't really exist in the bike industry, but rather, trademarks (TMs), hence you see fancy sounding acronyms, lots of revered stories and "heritage", etc, cause no one can copyright or patent a diamond frame bicycle. Sure, some companies can patent various methods or techs, but for general shapes, colorways, paint style? Too murky or "utilitarian". Just food for thought in case any diehards try the old "counterfeit this or that" line.


----------



## zyzzx

1805078 said:


> I was emailing him regaring the cervelo frames he had for sale. I was asking him about the gear cables entering the top tube rather then the down tube......anyhoo, he then emailed me the fondriest frame and said that it was original. he sent me pictures and I compared them to the fondriest website. They are identical in every way
> 
> I asked about sizing and he resoponded by saying "hello,sir,the attachment is fondriest,because it is original,you can see the geometrical diagram in the fondriest website!"
> 
> 
> He offers them blank carbon and for $865 delivered to Australia. I am trying to upload picture for all to see.
> 
> I have taken the plunge so will see what is sent to me


Thanks for replying about the Fondriest frames. Yea i was wondering about cyclingyong's cervelo frames' cable routing as well. Do they run though the downtube or the toptube? Sorry i'm unable to pm you because of the 15 post requirement :mad2:

I hope the frame turns out great for you :thumbsup:


----------



## carliman56

*wow*



1805078 said:


> I was emailing him regaring the cervelo frames he had for sale. I was asking him about the gear cables entering the top tube rather then the down tube......anyhoo, he then emailed me the fondriest frame and said that it was original. he sent me pictures and I compared them to the fondriest website. They are identical in every way
> 
> I asked about sizing and he resoponded by saying "hello,sir,the attachment is fondriest,because it is original,you can see the geometrical diagram in the fondriest website!"
> 
> 
> He offers them blank carbon and for $865 delivered to Australia. I am trying to upload picture for all to see.
> 
> I have taken the plunge so will see what is sent to me



wow what a beauty, I liked the M039 but this one is sexier!


----------



## Backflush

One thing that reading through all the versions of this thread made me come to realize is that pretty much anyone can start their own carbon bicycle company. Just get the frames from China, get them painted and branded with your own logo, get parts from a distributer for cost and your set. Just start an on-line website and your good to go.

Backflush Bicycle Manufacturing LLC - how's that sound.


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> 38.83, since the mast is 37.0.


Oh **** really?! I should have asked you prior to ordering my mast. Damn. So Ritchey doesn't make one in that odd size?

So the mast is exactly 37? Ritchey sells a 37mmx50mmx8mm.

S


----------



## svard75

I ordered the 37mm mast topper now. Anyone need a 34.9mm Ritchey WCS mast topper? It's wet black.


----------



## f3rg

Could you post a link to the 37mm topper?


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> Could you post a link to the 37mm topper?


I bought it from these guys http://www.activesport.co.uk/

Its interesting because its not listed as an available size on the ritchey website 

S


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> I bought it from these guys http://www.activesport.co.uk/
> 
> Its interesting because its not listed as an available size on the ritchey website
> 
> S


Damn, that would have made my life a whole lot easier. Thanks for giving us all the heads up.


----------



## rynogee

*Fm015 bb30*

Has anyone on thread ordered a deng-fu hong-fu, etc, with a BB30? I have an FM015 and am interested in ordering the same frame with BB30 (also considering a cyclocross FM058 frame as well). 

I was told I would have to wait for BB30, so I'm assuming they either haven't done a mould, or don't have any in stock.

Has anyone got BB30 from any of these companies? Can you comment on the quality of the mould and fit of the bearings? I think its a bit of a higher risk that a traditional english BB. Any close up pics if anyone has one?

Thanks.


----------



## 1805078

For the cervelo, the gear cables go through the down tube NOT the top tube. 

I suppose it will still be a good frame as it looks quite solid around the botom bracket.....just looks silly with the S3 written on the side when the cables go through the down tube


----------



## bug_me_not

Hey folks, 

I just bought a Dengfu FM020 TT frame (same as pedalforce TT01). It came with 4 small plastic tubes. I imagine that these are guides to stick into the internal cable routing holes; however, there are only 4. The frame has an internally routed rear derailleur, front derailleur, and rear brake. The front only has one end that would need a guide, so that leaves 5 places I could use a guide tube and only 4 tubes. Where do they go?

Here is an example photo (4 plastic tubes in the bottom left hand corner of the photo)r:

eBay item number: 350458441967

(sorry, I cannot post links)


----------



## svard75

bug_me_not said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just bought a Dengfu FM020 TT frame (same as pedalforce TT01). It came with 4 small plastic tubes. I imagine that these are guides to stick into the internal cable routing holes; however, there are only 4. The frame has an internally routed rear derailleur, front derailleur, and rear brake. The front only has one end that would need a guide, so that leaves 5 places I could use a guide tube and only 4 tubes. Where do they go?
> 
> Here is an example photo (4 plastic tubes in the bottom left hand corner of the photo)r:
> 
> eBay item number: 350458441967
> 
> (sorry, I cannot post links)


4 tubes. one in left ear one in right ear one in left nostril one in right nostril. Sorry I couldn't resist. Honestly if these tubes were intended to be used as guides they should have been much longer to go from each opening to the other end. How will you route your cables internally if the pipes are outside like that?!

S


----------



## wevergo

Fondriest TF2 and Cycleyong: identical frame.
This proofs again the 'open' mold practice in bicycle industry, mister Robdamanii.
And Fondriest is made in Taiwan and not in Italy!!!!!!!
Read this:

https://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/106-fondriest/564-focus-on-tf2-fondriest-10.html

It's no fake ore crap at all.
You might as well say "Fondriest" is fake...........

























Fondriest TF2 €628,- = $888,- including paintjob.
Without paintjob +/- $ 730,-.

The marketing language: 

_The TF2 provides the maximum of design expression and of technical contents: this frame is on the forefront as far as its structure is concerned, with its important technical solutions. The fibre used is the 3K, in a prepreg 4x4 twill with a high module that provides the frame with a high level of stiffness, however, at the same time the special design of the seat stay provides a high capacity for absorbing the shocks. Following is a list of other key technical features for the TF2: the fork, designed with angles opposite to current standards, differential head set, integrated cables system, integrated seat clamp becoming part of the shape of the frame, drop seat post with differential thickness, monolithic bottom bracket shell, carbon dropouts, 7 sizes available, setup for electronic group Di2 (on request). An important technical accompanied by a frame shape very aggressive and captivating. This frame offers performance on the verge of a competitive level, but at the same time easy to ride on every kind of course and in all weather condition._


----------



## carliman56

wevergo said:


> Fondriest TF2 and Cycleyong: identical frame.
> This proofs again the 'open' mold practice in bicycle industry, mister Robdamanii.
> And Fondriest is made in Taiwan.
> Same quality, buy it yourself on the internet.
> It's no fake ore crap at all.


ANybody contacted them for pricing on this frame???


----------



## carliman56

just found this http://www.karbona.com/news.htm they seem pretty solid, anybody deal with them before???


----------



## bradf24

*FM015 from Dengfu*

First, I want to thank one and all for the great information and guidance I found on this thread. Lurking for quite a while trying to figure all this out and I think I have finally decided on the FM015 from Dengfu in a size 490, no isp. I am a 5"1" male rider and have been riding for many years but this is my first carbon frame and, obviously, my first time ordering from China. So far my order will look like this:
FM015 no isp, threaded bb $385
two-color paint $55
HB002 handle bars $48
seat post sp003 $30
2 bottle cages $18
2 extra derailer hangers $4
headset $14
seat post clamp $5
shipping $80
Paypal charge $24
Total $663

I will move my components (Dura-Ace shifters, brakes, front and rear derailer, crank set that were new in Sept of 2010) from my LOOK that I first built up in 2001. I want to see the frame myself before deciding on a stem. I can get cable housing and adjusters at my LBS. My saddle is still good from 2 years ago. I will start my with my existing mavic wheels but upgrade as funding comes through. The paint I requested is a white and red with 3K carbon showing. It mimics the current crop of LOOK frames but without the LOOK logos.

Am I missing anything for this build?

I want the "brand name" for this frame to be "ACME". Can anyone recommend a decal maker that could imitate the decal set for a LOOK frame to instead by ACME?

Thanks for all the help.
bradf24


----------



## brs1986

I have a quick question. I am currently trying to decide between the dengfu fm015 and fm028 and am looking at the frame geometry's. I am 6'1 with a 32.5'' inseam and am of average proportions. I would consider myself more flexible then average. I have noticed that the fm015 is more aggressive thus i am leaning more towards the fm028 non isp. What is a general fit for you similar riders of the fm028. I currently ride a 56" and feel like it fits me well. I believe it has a 120 mm stem on it. should i go for the dengfu 58 or 56.


----------



## bug_me_not

svard75 said:


> 4 tubes. one in left ear one in right ear one in left nostril one in right nostril. Sorry I couldn't resist. Honestly if these tubes were intended to be used as guides they should have been much longer to go from each opening to the other end. How will you route your cables internally if the pipes are outside like that?!
> 
> S


The cables have internal guides the full length of the frame, I just think these are to guide the cables at the openings.


----------



## FTR

brs1986 said:


> I have a quick question. I am currently trying to decide between the dengfu fm015 and fm028 and am looking at the frame geometry's. I am 6'1 with a 32.5'' inseam and am of average proportions. I would consider myself more flexible then average. I have noticed that the fm015 is more aggressive thus i am leaning more towards the fm028 non isp. What is a general fit for you similar riders of the fm028. I currently ride a 56" and feel like it fits me well. I believe it has a 120 mm stem on it. should i go for the dengfu 58 or 56.


If you look at this calculator you will see that the FM015 is considerably more aggressive than the FM028.
Use the custom feature to input your current bikes geometry and then compare to the FM015 and FM028 in both sizes.

http://cheapcarbonframes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/sizing.html


----------



## svard75

bug_me_not said:


> The cables have internal guides the full length of the frame, I just think these are to guide the cables at the openings.


Or perhaps to put them in the openings and keep them there to further reduce rubbing? I would run the inside of a cable housing the full length of the route to ensure it's as smooth as possible.

S


----------



## svard75

I'm stoked. Jenny (HongFu) is shipping my FM015-ISP this week. She's using EMS for shipping. Has anyone else in North America received a package from EMS? I'm specifically interested in shipping time.

Cheers,
S


----------



## f3rg

I think EMS is the company they always go with. I vaguely remember seeing that logo on my bike box, now that you mention it.

Mine shipped from Hong-Fu in something like 5-6 work days.


----------



## beast123

Thinking about ordering some decals like this for my frame. Opinions?


----------



## beast123

beast123 said:


> Thinking about ordering some decals like this for my frame. Opinions?


πνευμα means spirit in Greek, I just thought it sounds cool.


----------



## slowpoke888

for the people with a fm015, what size would you recommend for someone that is 5'6.5" with a 28-29" inseam? I currently have a 09 allez that's a 54cm that fits decently enough, but does feel a tad stretched out.


----------



## beast123

slowpoke888 said:


> for the people with a fm015, what size would you recommend for someone that is 5'6.5" with a 28-29" inseam? I currently have a 09 allez that's a 54cm that fits decently enough, but does feel a tad stretched out.


I don't know about the sizing for the fm015, but I am 5'6" with about 30" inseam, and I ride a 52 cm. From what I've found, sizing tends to be similar from frame to frame, so I would suggest getting a 52cm.


----------



## bradf24

Beast,
How do you get the decals included on your bike? I see you are developing some custom decals. I am about to order a FM015 from Dengfu and would like some decals that say ACME or possibly PRANA. Do the Chinese frame companies have the ability to put those decals on or do you put them on after taking delivery?
Thanks,
bfuller24


----------



## beast123

bradf24 said:


> Beast,
> How do you get the decals included on your bike? I see you are developing some custom decals. I am about to order a FM015 from Dengfu and would like some decals that say ACME or possibly PRANA. Do the Chinese frame companies have the ability to put those decals on or do you put them on after taking delivery?
> Thanks,
> bfuller24


I've heard of people having Dengfu doing custom paint jobs on their frames. Of course, it costs extra, not sure how much though. I ordered my frame from Flyxii.com, but I don't know if they offer that service. 
If I decide to get the decals, I will be ordering from a guy in Brazil named Marco Pollo. A lot of people have used him to get custom decals, and the ones I've seen look really good.


----------



## bradf24

Slowpoke,
I am 5'1" and currently ride a 49cm LOOK frame from 2001 or so. I measured the frame I have and then converted those measurements to cm's and then started looking at frames to see which ones are similar. The 490 FM015 looks to be very close but a little shorter top tube so I will not be as stretched out. This newer frame that I am about to order will handle more aggressively than my LOOK due to the slightly different geometry but I anticipate it to be a little more comfortable. First thing you have to do is nail down the geometry and measurements of your current frame and then see how the various frames compare.
I hope this helps.
Brad


----------



## bradf24

Thanks Beast,
I just wrote to Mina at Dengfu and she just said the charge to design and add the custom logo is $130 so I am going to go with my desired paint and add logos after I get everything set up and a few more dollars roll my way. I guess the vinyl decals can go on after the paint.
Brad


----------



## slowpoke888

bradf24 said:


> Slowpoke,
> I am 5'1" and currently ride a 49cm LOOK frame from 2001 or so. I measured the frame I have and then converted those measurements to cm's and then started looking at frames to see which ones are similar. The 490 FM015 looks to be very close but a little shorter top tube so I will not be as stretched out. This newer frame that I am about to order will handle more aggressively than my LOOK due to the slightly different geometry but I anticipate it to be a little more comfortable. First thing you have to do is nail down the geometry and measurements of your current frame and then see how the various frames compare.
> I hope this helps.
> Brad


Thanks for the advice! Where are you planning on ordering yours from?


----------



## bug_me_not

svard75 said:


> Or perhaps to put them in the openings and keep them there to further reduce rubbing? I would run the inside of a cable housing the full length of the route to ensure it's as smooth as possible.
> 
> S


Do internally routed cables normally have cable liner their entire length? I have never had a frame with internal routing. As I mentioned, this frame has a full-length guide so I won't have to fish anything.


----------



## bradf24

Slowpoke,
You're certainly welcome. The tricky part is getting the measurements off your old bike. I asked Mina at Dengfu for a diagram, she e-mailed it to me, and then I made the measurements of my bike while looking at the diagram. I think tonight is the night that I pull the trigger at Dengfu for the FM015. Frame, paint, bars, stem, headset, and pieces for $663.
Brad


----------



## sand101

beast123 said:


> Thinking about ordering some decals like this for my frame. Opinions?


I just hope your frame ends up better than what I ended up with when I bought that model. Rear dropouts misaligned, bottom bracket too small, FD bracket misaligned, seat tube wouldn't pass a seatpost, and some smaller things. A freakin' mess.

And Flyxii was pretty chinchy about a refund.


----------



## bradf24

*Feedback or Warnings re Dengfu?*

I am about to place my order with Dengfu for a 49cm FM015. Does anyone have any concerns or warnings about doing business with Dengfu? I guess I have to go Paypal even though I have never used that service before. I would also like positive feedback about them if you have some. I am getting the custom painting and otherwise the frame is in stock and ready to ship as soon as it gets painted. We'll see how long that all takes.
Thanks for all your help.
Brad


----------



## FTR

bradf24 said:


> I am about to place my order with Dengfu for a 49cm FM015. Does anyone have any concerns or warnings about doing business with Dengfu? I guess I have to go Paypal even though I have never used that service before. I would also like positive feedback about them if you have some. I am getting the custom painting and otherwise the frame is in stock and ready to ship as soon as it gets painted. We'll see how long that all takes.
> Thanks for all your help.
> Brad


Have you read any of the 5 threads about Chinese frames?
Many many many positive posts about dealings with Dengfu amongst them.


----------



## bradf24

Thanks FTR. I have read through several pages and searched for Dengfu but it seems to be kind of a mixed bag and lots of comments do not relate to the actual product delivered. Sometimes the follow on posts seem like they might be about Dengfu or another and they are not so flattering. The predominate positive feedback I see is what steered me to Mina at Dengfu in the first place but this is getting to crunch time for me so I wanted to get any final words of warning.
Brad


----------



## jtsunoda

beast123 said:


> I don't know about the sizing for the fm015, but I am 5'6" with about 30" inseam, and I ride a 52 cm. From what I've found, sizing tends to be similar from frame to frame, so I would suggest getting a 52cm.


I'm 5'6'' and just built a 51cm FM015. It fits perfectly.


----------



## petepeterson

Here's my 58cm FM028-ISP. 

I love this bike and I have to thank those who have contributed to this thread for the info. Wheels are 50mm YS-NP tubulars from Yishun/stefano who was great. The FM028-ISP frameset is from Dengfu in Matte 3K finish. Mina at Dengfu was great (on skype chat) however the frame was promised in two weeks but took more like five. No complaints on the frame finish quality or ride characteristics; unfortunately after 4 rides I've concluded it is a hair too small for me. I was right on the bubble between 58cm and 60cm and I should have ordered the 60. As a result I am selling this frameset and the Tune Cappy I bought to go with it. The Tune Cappy is far superior to the stock seat mast cap that comes with the frameset as you may have read a few times in the previous 100 pages. Going to order a 60 non-ISP frame so here's an opportunity for someone to get one of these quickly and for a good deal. 

Cheers

Link to my classified ad:

https://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=25694&title=58cmdengfu-fm028-isp-w-2f-tune-cappymint&cat=5


----------



## petepeterson

svard75 said:


> I'm stoked. Jenny (HongFu) is shipping my FM015-ISP this week. She's using EMS for shipping. Has anyone else in North America received a package from EMS? I'm specifically interested in shipping time.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


EMS will hand it over to USPS when it gets to america. I think it's usually a week once it ships. You can track it through the USPS website the whole way.


----------



## FTR

petepeterson said:


> Here's my 58cm FM028-ISP.


Pete
Thanks for giving me an idea of what mine will look like.
What bar and stem is that.
I can see it is Deda (which is what I have bought for mine) but I cannot tell which version.


----------



## petepeterson

The Bar is Deda RMH02
Stem is Deda Quattro 1

Cheers


----------



## FTR

petepeterson said:


> The Bar is Deda RMH02
> Stem is Deda Quattro 1
> 
> Cheers


Cool
I have the RHM01 coming along with the Zero1 stem.
Bar is the same shape but with the round tops rather than the aero shape.


----------



## f3rg

slowpoke888 said:


> for the people with a fm015, what size would you recommend for someone that is 5'6.5" with a 28-29" inseam? I currently have a 09 allez that's a 54cm that fits decently enough, but does feel a tad stretched out.


I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam and the 51cm with 80mm stem fits perfectly.


----------



## bug_me_not

bug_me_not said:


> Do internally routed cables normally have cable liner their entire length? I have never had a frame with internal routing. As I mentioned, this frame has a full-length guide so I won't have to fish anything.



Anyone?


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> Damn, that would have made my life a whole lot easier. Thanks for giving us all the heads up.


Check this out... I guess 37mm is popular. I wonder if it's for sale elsewhere. I did ask if he's got the 38mm in stock. I could live with a shim. Just wondering does your mast topper rotate on occasion? Are you concerned with the compression in that area to the carbon?

"Hello
It is with great regret we have cancelled this sale due to supplier
shortages and the popularity of the product.
(Refund payment if taken)
I thank you for your order and apologize for not being able to supply it.
In hard times like these we need to complete every order we get.
If there is anything else we may be able to assist you with please feel free
to email us.
Your card payment will not be charged if we do not have the product in stock
and if you have paid with paypal this will be refunded by the end of the
day.
Thank You
Mark Anthony Bikes Direct 115 Spring Gardens Buxton Derbyshire SK17 6BX tel
: warehouse 01298 22002 or 01298 72114"


----------



## wipower

who sells the frame 015 with BB30? 

I know Miracle, others?

thanks in advance


----------



## Vee

wipower said:


> who sells the frame 015 with BB30?
> 
> I know Miracle, others?
> 
> thanks in advance


I ordered mine from Carbonzone through Skype. It had to be ordered, because none were in stock.


----------



## brs1986

Petepeterson, how tall are you and what is your ISP cut off at? I am interested in this frame as well but like you am undecided between the 58 or 60. if you are slightly taller then me then i would be very interested in your frame. im 6'1 with propertional leg to torso lengths.


----------



## petepeterson

brs1986 said:


> Petepeterson, how tall are you and what is your ISP cut off at? I am interested in this frame as well but like you am undecided between the 58 or 60. if you are slightly taller then me then i would be very interested in your frame. im 6'1 with propertional leg to torso lengths.


I am 6'-2.5" and I have not cut the ISP at all. I would say it will fit you perfectly. Link to classified ad in my sig. Cheers


----------



## brs1986

petepeterson said:


> I am 6'-2.5" and I have not cut the ISP at all. I would say it will fit you perfectly. Link to classified ad in my sig. Cheers


how are those yn-sp tubulars going for you? are they what usualyl stays on the bike for every day riding or are you using them only for events.


----------



## petepeterson

brs1986 said:


> how are those yn-sp tubulars going for you? are they what usualyl stays on the bike for every day riding or are you using them only for events.


So far so good but really with wheels time will tell. If I get a couple years out of them I'm good with that. Can't complain about that with $500 wheels that look/weigh this good. 

Yup I ride them every day!


----------



## jlagerqvist

I'm into buying a FM039 for myself from Hong Fu. In other forums, I have come across people who have had issues in the ordering process of this frame. One person having waited 80 days, still no frame, and no satisfying answers from Jenny/Jane at Hong Fu. This scares me a bit and I start wonder how serious this dealer is?

I've heard that they have had problems with the mould regarding the little distance between the rear wheel and the frame. Could this be what is causing the delay? How long did you wait for your frame (to which country did you have it shipped)?

My main question really, is - can Hong Fu be viewed as a serious dealer, can you trust that you will receive what you pay for?


----------



## svard75

petepeterson said:


> So far so good but really with wheels time will tell. If I get a couple years out of them I'm good with that. Can't complain about that with $500 wheels that look/weigh this good.
> 
> Yup I ride them every day!


Wait a sec... You're 6'4" and your riding on carbon tubs? How much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking?

Where did you buy your tubs from?

S


----------



## Vee

jlagerqvist said:


> I'm into buying a FM039 for myself from Hong Fu. In other forums, I have come across people who have had issues in the ordering process of this frame. One person having waited 80 days, still no frame, and no satisfying answers from Jenny/Jane at Hong Fu. This scares me a bit and I start wonder how serious this dealer is?
> 
> I've heard that they have had problems with the mould regarding the little distance between the rear wheel and the frame. Could this be what is causing the delay? How long did you wait for your frame (to which country did you have it shipped)?
> 
> My main question really, is - can Hong Fu be viewed as a serious dealer, can you trust that you will receive what you pay for?


I would say Hong Fu is one of the more trust worthy vendors people are working with for Chinese carbon frames. Hong Fu gives you a time frame up front and they are generally very honest in their estimations. I don't think you can go wrong with them. I suggest talking to Jenny on Skype through instant messaging and asking her these questions. She will answer them.


----------



## petepeterson

svard75 said:


> Wait a sec... You're 6'4" and your riding on carbon tubs? How much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Where did you buy your tubs from?
> 
> S


I am actually just over 6'2" and I weigh 210. What's the problem?

Got them from Stefano and he was very good to deal with just be very clear about what you want.


----------



## Vee

[No message]


----------



## petepeterson

Vee said:


> I would say Hong Fu is one of the more trust worthy vendors people are working with for Chinese carbon frames. Hong Fu gives you a time frame up front and they are generally very honest in their estimations. I don't think you can go wrong with them. I suggest talking to Jenny on Skype through instant messaging and asking her these questions. She will answer them.


Yup Hongfu and Dengfu seem to have the best track records. You will get your frame but the delivery time is a bit of an unknown. Some have seen long delays, others not. Buy the frame if you're not in an urgent rush to get it.

I used 4 layers of coke can with a little gap to allow the clamp area to compress. Also used carbon assembly paste. 

Cheers


----------



## svard75

jlagerqvist said:


> I'm into buying a FM039 for myself from Hong Fu. In other forums, I have come across people who have had issues in the ordering process of this frame. One person having waited 80 days, still no frame, and no satisfying answers from Jenny/Jane at Hong Fu. This scares me a bit and I start wonder how serious this dealer is?
> 
> I've heard that they have had problems with the mould regarding the little distance between the rear wheel and the frame. Could this be what is causing the delay? How long did you wait for your frame (to which country did you have it shipped)?
> 
> My main question really, is - can Hong Fu be viewed as a serious dealer, can you trust that you will receive what you pay for?


I'll be honest with my response as I chose HongFu (Jenny) for my order.

When I began the ordering process back in mid May I originally wanted the FM039 so I began the process with them and paid a $500 deposit. A few weeks into the process I received the first CAD design with my paint decals so I can approve of them. I changed my mind because I realized that by the time the frame is shipped to me the summer is over so I asked Jenny which frames they had in stock in a size 55cm. She told me the FM015-ISP so I went with that instead. Now I am not certain if this delay was because I hadn't payed the rest due until July 8th or not but they still haven't shipped me my frame and other goodies. Last week I received a picture of the frame painted and done probably waiting to be finished off and cleaned up prior to sending it out. Jenny promised it would be shipped out today. Today came and went and still nothing. Maybe tomorrow?! I went with HongFu originally because I liked the frequency of communication from Jenny. Even now after they have full payment she still takes time to write back.

My honest advice is if you really want the FM039 wait until the winter to order it because 1. they have recently changed the mold to extend the rear seatstays and chainstays out to provide greater clearance from the back of the seat tube and the rear tire and 2. you'll have more patience waiting for it to be done. Since these frames are relatively new they won't have stock so they're built as their ordered.

Cheers,
S


----------



## svard75

petepeterson said:


> I am actually just over 6'2" and I weigh 210. What's the problem?
> 
> Got them from Stefano and he was very good to deal with just be very clear about what you want.


I'm 6'1" and weigh 215lbs. Are you not concerned with them delaminating under your weight?! I was looking at clinchers because of the ease of changing a tube if flat but I originally wanted carbon wheels just shy'd away since reading the plethora of posts stating heavy riders stay away from carbon rims.

S


----------



## FTR

Pete
What is the measurement you have from the centre of BB spindle to the top of your saddle?
I am guessing you have long legs if you did not cut the ISP.
I am your height and run 79.5cm on that measurement (175mm cranks).


----------



## FTR

jlagerqvist said:


> My main question really, is - can Hong Fu be viewed as a serious dealer, can you trust that you will receive what you pay for?


Yet another "new " member who must not have read the threads to see that Hong-fu has a very good track record with buyers.


----------



## f3rg

bug_me_not said:


> Do internally routed cables normally have cable liner their entire length? I have never had a frame with internal routing. As I mentioned, this frame has a full-length guide so I won't have to fish anything.


Nope, the housing stops on the outside of the frame, only the cable itself runs through in inside.


----------



## turbogrover

f3rg said:


> I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam and the 51cm with 80mm stem fits perfectly.


....and I'm 5' 7" with 29" inseam, and ride a 52cm, with a 120mm stem and the seat pushed back on the seatpost in order to make it long enough for me.

Shouldn't be doing bike-fit over the 'net. Everyone is a little different.


----------



## bug_me_not

f3rg said:


> Nope, the housing stops on the outside of the frame, only the cable itself runs through in inside.



Thank you so much! I am mid-build RIGHT NOW and checked one last time to see if someone answered!


----------



## atwabn

Anybody know if there is a Madone 5 series or the Trek Cronus frame in the chinese carbon market......thanks


----------



## f3rg

turbogrover said:


> ....and I'm 5' 7" with 29" inseam, and ride a 52cm, with a 120mm stem and the seat pushed back on the seatpost in order to make it long enough for me.
> 
> Shouldn't be doing bike-fit over the 'net. Everyone is a little different.


Sounds like you have a much longer torso than I do. Besides, he was asking specifically about the FM015, and it doesn't come in a 52cm, just 51 and 53.


----------



## mrcreosote

svard75 said:


> Check this out... I guess 37mm is popular. I wonder if it's for sale elsewhere. I did ask if he's got the 38mm in stock. I could live with a shim. Just wondering does your mast topper rotate on occasion? Are you concerned with the compression in that area to the carbon?
> 
> "Hello
> It is with great regret we have cancelled this sale due to supplier
> shortages and the popularity of the product.
> (Refund payment if taken)
> I thank you for your order and apologize for not being able to supply it.
> In hard times like these we need to complete every order we get.
> If there is anything else we may be able to assist you with please feel free
> to email us.
> Your card payment will not be charged if we do not have the product in stock
> and if you have paid with paypal this will be refunded by the end of the
> day.
> Thank You
> Mark Anthony Bikes Direct 115 Spring Gardens Buxton Derbyshire SK17 6BX tel
> : warehouse 01298 22002 or 01298 72114


www dot winstanleysbikes dot co dot uk /product/27882/Ritchey_WCS_Stubby_8mm_OS_Seatpost

shows

Name:
Ritchey WCS Stubby 8mm OS Seatpost 
Colour Options:	Black
Seatpost Lengths:	50mm
Seatpost Size:	37.0mm
Price: GBP Sterling £59.99, Saving £10.00 (14%) on RRP (£69.99)
Product Code: BBW6754
Availability: None in Stock - Normally Available to Order and Dispatched within 2-7 Days


----------



## petepeterson

FTR said:


> Pete
> What is the measurement you have from the centre of BB spindle to the top of your saddle?
> I am guessing you have long legs if you did not cut the ISP.
> I am your height and run 79.5cm on that measurement (175mm cranks).


The Tune Cappy and SLR carbonio are really squat compared to the stock topper and most saddles. 

If I were to use the stock topper and most saddles I would need to cut the ISP.


----------



## mrcreosote

mrcreosote said:


> www dot winstanleysbikes dot co dot uk /product/27882/Ritchey_WCS_Stubby_8mm_OS_Seatpost
> 
> shows
> 
> Name:
> Ritchey WCS Stubby 8mm OS Seatpost
> Colour Options:	Black
> Seatpost Lengths:	50mm
> Seatpost Size:	37.0mm
> Price: GBP Sterling £59.99, Saving £10.00 (14%) on RRP (£69.99)
> Product Code: BBW6754
> Availability: None in Stock - Normally Available to Order and Dispatched within 2-7 Days



or maybe something like this

www dot chainreactioncycles dot com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59624

Ratio Tacto ISP Integrated Seatpost

with a 31.6-34.9 shim (from what I can see of the ISP frames, the internal diameter of the ISP is 34.9 - matching the non-isp seat tube)


----------



## octapotamus

more on !!!bojangles!!! dodgy eBay listing. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...98&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_600wt_971

Dear !!!bojangles!!!,

is this a genuine Pinarello Prince frame, or a replica? Don't tell me something ambiguous like "they're all made in China". Yes or no, Genuine Pinarello?

- octapotamus

Dear octapotamus,

Hi, Frame is as Listed, cheers.

- !!!bojangles!!!

Dear !!!bojangles!!!,

hahaha, nice way to dodge the question  I'll try one more time; Is this a genuine Pinarello Prince frame? Tick a box. Y[] N[]

- octapotamus

Dear octapotamus,

Hi, Made in the same OEM Factory in China where all the big name Frames are made now, cheers.

- !!!bojangles!!!

Dear !!!bojangles!!!,

ah OK, so it's NOT a genuine Pinarello Prince frame. Why didn't you just say that? Are you relying on someone thinking that it is, and paying much more for it than it is worth? I thought so. Best of luck. Your buyers need to know that it is a replica, otherwise you are being deceptive and fraudulent by omission.

- octapotamus

no further replies.

and... reported. Buying a knock-off frame painted to look like something it is not is one thing (IE Laaaame), but trying to pass it off as genuine, or avoiding any question as to its authenticity in order to make $ off suckers is downright fraudulent.


----------



## Jarryd

Reporting an item on Ebay is seemingly a waste of time- none of my efforts have come to much.

I have an FM028 and the cable guide tread down one end is no good. 
Mina is sending me over a new cable guide however I would like to hear from anyone who has replaced the cable guides themself.

What size rivet did you use? Were there any difficulties in the process? 

Thank you!


----------



## maxxevv

Jarryd said:


> Reporting an item on Ebay is seemingly a waste of time- none of my efforts have come to much.
> 
> I have an FM028 and the cable guide tread down one end is no good.
> Mina is sending me over a new cable guide however I would like to hear from anyone who has replaced the cable guides themself.
> 
> What size rivet did you use? Were there any difficulties in the process?
> 
> Thank you!


You probably just need an M5 Thread Tap to run it through and it will be fine.


----------



## Jarryd

maxxevv said:


> You probably just need an M5 Thread Tap to run it through and it will be fine.


Please elaborate more!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Purt

Jarryd said:


> Reporting an item on Ebay is seemingly a waste of time- none of my efforts have come to much.


.....


Purt said:


> Even if people report it, ebay most probably won't do **** about it because of 2 reasons 1. he technically isn't doing anything wrong, misleading yes, but no reason for ebay to do anything about it and 2. he has pretty big feedback and 100%.


----------



## dcurzon

Jarryd said:


> Please elaborate more!!
> 
> Cheers!


local hardware store should be able to supply a 5mm tap, looks a bit like this:









it literally just bolts into the threads, cutting through any paint/crap that might be in them.


----------



## mickiii

Just saw this Prince / Dogma from a new mold with an aero seat tube (pics at the bottom):

www aliexpress com/fm-store/602090/210466295-341814400/NEW-Aero-Seat-tube-NEW-MD-structure-LESS-WEIGHT-Carbon-Fiber-Frame-Carbon-Road-Frame-JING.html

A shame that it still does not look like a real Dogma frame, now more sort of like a hybrid between a Prince and a Dogma


----------



## paule11

Purt said:


> .....



I reported that one as well ebay is not supposed to sell counterfeit items . I guess one of the customers will end up complaining about counterfeit items before anything is done . I have reported counterfeit watches before and they have been removed.


----------



## satanas

Some people seem to have good success with having stuff removed from eBay. For instance, Speedplay usually manage to get get everything Speedplay-like obliterated, whether it's genuine, aftermarket or otherwise. :-(


----------



## svard75

svard75 said:


> I'll be honest with my response as I chose HongFu (Jenny) for my order.
> 
> When I began the ordering process back in mid May I originally wanted the FM039 so I began the process with them and paid a $500 deposit. A few weeks into the process I received the first CAD design with my paint decals so I can approve of them. I changed my mind because I realized that by the time the frame is shipped to me the summer is over so I asked Jenny which frames they had in stock in a size 55cm. She told me the FM015-ISP so I went with that instead. Now I am not certain if this delay was because I hadn't payed the rest due until July 8th or not but they still haven't shipped me my frame and other goodies. Last week I received a picture of the frame painted and done probably waiting to be finished off and cleaned up prior to sending it out. Jenny promised it would be shipped out today. Today came and went and still nothing. Maybe tomorrow?! I went with HongFu originally because I liked the frequency of communication from Jenny. Even now after they have full payment she still takes time to write back.
> 
> My honest advice is if you really want the FM039 wait until the winter to order it because 1. they have recently changed the mold to extend the rear seatstays and chainstays out to provide greater clearance from the back of the seat tube and the rear tire and 2. you'll have more patience waiting for it to be done. Since these frames are relatively new they won't have stock so they're built as their ordered.
> 
> Cheers,
> S


My items were shipped yesterday as promised the second time. I'll update once I receive the items (Live in Toronto, Canada).

S


----------



## svard75

mrcreosote said:


> or maybe something like this
> 
> www dot chainreactioncycles dot com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59624
> 
> Ratio Tacto ISP Integrated Seatpost
> 
> with a 31.6-34.9 shim (from what I can see of the ISP frames, the internal diameter of the ISP is 34.9 - matching the non-isp seat tube)


Not sure I understand. Are you saying this 31.6 will expand to fit the 34.9 ID and that our ISP masts which are 37 ED would accept this?

I already have the Ritchey 34.9 coming my way. Do you guys think I could modify it some way to make it fit? Like cut around the rim of the top expand use a larger bolt and then re-weld it?

S


----------



## wipower

unfortunatly 015 is not in stock (miracle or dengfu) I have to wait. For this reason I move to FM032 or TP808L.

Does someone know these frames?

Suggestions?

thanks


----------



## svard75

wipower said:


> unfortunatly 015 is not in stock (miracle or dengfu) I have to wait. For this reason I move to FM032 or TP808L.
> 
> Does someone know these frames?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> thanks


Did you try HongFu?

S


----------



## wipower

svard75 said:


> Did you try HongFu?
> 
> S


yes I've tried but is not in stock too.

thanks


----------



## Vee

wipower said:


> yes I've tried but is not in stock too.
> 
> thanks


Are you look specifically for a certain BB, say BB30? I had this same issue and ended up ordering a BB30 FM015 because no one had one in stock. You may want to see if any of them have an FM028 in stock in BB30, instead, as that could be a good second choice.


----------



## wipower

F028 unfortunatly is not good form my geometry. anyway I like it!!!


----------



## zyzzx

has anyone checked out the RFM102 frame on greatkeenbike? looks pretty sweet


----------



## bradf24

*Finally Pulled the Trigger*

Hello All,
With all the helpful information gleaned from this thread I was finally able to pull the trigger on a replacement for my 10 year old LOOK AL385. Ordered the FM015 from Mina at Dengfu. Here is my order:

FM015 no isp, threaded bb $385
two-color paint $55 (colors from LOOK's high end frames)
HB002 handle bars $48
seat post sp003 $30
2 bottle cages $18
2 extra derailer hangers $4
headset $14
seat post clamp $5
shipping $80
Paypal charge $24
Total $663

Mina says 10-15 days to paint and 6 or 7 days to ship so if I have it in anything less than three weeks, I will be ecstatic. I placed the order and paid on Sunday so now the waiting begins. I have read about others' waiting pain and now I think I will get a taste of it. Hope to post pictures (if I can get permission and figure out how) when the frame arrives and after it is built.

Thanks again for all the help and advice.
Brad


----------



## mrcreosote

svard75 said:


> Not sure I understand. Are you saying this 31.6 will expand to fit the 34.9 ID and that our ISP masts which are 37 ED would accept this?
> 
> I already have the Ritchey 34.9 coming my way. Do you guys think I could modify it some way to make it fit? Like cut around the rim of the top expand use a larger bolt and then re-weld it?
> 
> S


Actually, I got it wrong - looking again at a non-isp frame, it takes a 31.6 seatpost, and 34.9 collar, but the seat tube is a 37mm OD. My guess is that since the ISP is a continuation of the 37mm OD, therefore it should have a 31.6mm ID (or near enough to) - so you shouldn't need a shim it should just go straight in and the expander will sit tight.


----------



## mrcreosote

mrcreosote said:


> Actually, I got it wrong - looking again at a non-isp frame, it takes a 31.6 seatpost, and 34.9 collar, but the seat tube is a 37mm OD. My guess is that since the ISP is a continuation of the 37mm OD, therefore it should have a 31.6mm ID (or near enough to) - so you shouldn't need a shim it should just go straight in and the expander will sit tight.


Also seems XACD can make toppers for ISP in both internal and external styles - they say they can make them in custom sizes

www dot xacd dot com dot cn/product.asp?rpag=3&rootcl=1&cls=4 

(i would ignore the sizing they show - seems like it is just a hangover from all the other standard seatpost descriptions)


----------



## teknohippy

wipower said:


> unfortunatly 015 is not in stock (miracle or dengfu) I have to wait. For this reason I move to FM032 or TP808L.
> 
> Does someone know these frames?
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> thanks


The Topride TP808L is the same as the Xpace FM-R838L.

That's the same frame then as the DeRosa R838 / Ribble Stealth BUT it's got an ISP.

Xpace FM-R838L details
Topride TP-808L details

The non-ISP version though is very hard to get hold of. It's referred to as the FM-R838S or TP808S. A number of people have told me DeRosa have a monopoly on the mold.

It's a well thought of frame though some good reviews.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ.../review-ribble-stealth-11-custom-build-44609/


----------



## wevergo

teknohippy said:


> The Topride TP808L is the same as the Xpace FM-R838L.
> 
> That's the same frame then as the DeRosa R838 / Ribble Stealth BUT it's got an ISP.
> 
> Xpace FM-R838L details
> Topride TP-808L details
> 
> The non-ISP version though is very hard to get hold of. It's referred to as the FM-R838S or TP808S. A number of people have told me DeRosa have a monopoly on the mold.
> 
> It's a well thought of frame though some good reviews.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ.../review-ribble-stealth-11-custom-build-44609/


See my contribution.
It is an "open mold".
Everybody can buy this frame, there is no monopoly.
The owner of the mold is the manufacturer and not De Rosa.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3332289&postcount=56


----------



## teknohippy

I was just going by what I've been told by the chinese dealers. Plenty of ISP versions people want to sell me, no one can get the non-ISP version for me though.

There's been a few non-ISP on eBay but never the size I want 

I've decided to track down an FM-R816 instead now.


----------



## svard75

mrcreosote said:


> Also seems XACD can make toppers for ISP in both internal and external styles - they say they can make them in custom sizes
> 
> www dot xacd dot com dot cn/product.asp?rpag=3&rootcl=1&cls=4
> 
> (i would ignore the sizing they show - seems like it is just a hangover from all the other standard seatpost descriptions)


Thanks for this. I've sent them an email requesting a quote for the internal type. 

Which type do you think is a better type? Internally the product works by expanding and pressing outwards on the Carbon tubes. External works by pressing inward on the outside of the carbon tubes. I would think the external is better because the natural strength in a circle is force from the outside towards the inside vs force from the inside towards the outside. 

Thoughts? Rebuttals?
S


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> Thanks for this. I've sent them an email requesting a quote for the internal type.
> 
> Which type do you think is a better type? Internally the product works by expanding and pressing outwards on the Carbon tubes. External works by pressing inward on the outside of the carbon tubes. I would think the external is better because the natural strength in a circle is force from the outside towards the inside vs force from the inside towards the outside.
> 
> Thoughts? Rebuttals?
> S


Looking inside my FM015 seat tube on my ISP frame, the layup is not 100% smooth on the inside. That would sway me to go with an external type versus an internal type.


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Looking inside my FM015 seat tube on my ISP frame, the layup is not 100% smooth on the inside. That would sway me to go with an external type versus an internal type.


Good point.

S


----------



## gb155

Sorry to ask

but I have now got a FM015

What size seat post clamp do I need?


----------



## independentmind

Does anyone have a lead on the person that was making custom decals out of Brazil? I need to put in a order but I'm having issues reaching his site (goes to a blogger login page). I think his name was Marco (???) and quite a few people on here ordered from him. 

Thanks


----------



## FTR

A *very *quick search of this very thread came up with this post:



PLAYONIT said:


> [email protected]
> 
> He doesn't speak English.... so I found it helpful to write down what I wanted to say in Microsoft word and translated it to Portuguese then pasted that on the e-mail as well as the English wording..... worked well and I got exactly what I wanted..


----------



## mrcreosote

svard75 said:


> Thanks for this. I've sent them an email requesting a quote for the internal type.
> 
> Which type do you think is a better type? Internally the product works by expanding and pressing outwards on the Carbon tubes. External works by pressing inward on the outside of the carbon tubes. I would think the external is better because the natural strength in a circle is force from the outside towards the inside vs force from the inside towards the outside.
> 
> Thoughts? Rebuttals?
> S


personally, from a purely aesthetic POV, I would prefer an internal over an external, but I agree that structurally, external is probably the way to go, along with the issue of the finish on the inside of the tube not being up to scratch.


----------



## plh1964

FTR said:


> A *very *quick search of this very thread came up with this post:


He understands English fine. It took about 10 days from order to reciept for me (USA)


----------



## Blue Bird

mickiii said:


> Just saw this Prince / Dogma from a new mold with an aero seat tube (pics at the bottom):
> 
> www aliexpress com/fm-store/602090/210466295-341814400/NEW-Aero-Seat-tube-NEW-MD-structure-LESS-WEIGHT-Carbon-Fiber-Frame-Carbon-Road-Frame-JING.html
> 
> A shame that it still does not look like a real Dogma frame, now more sort of like a hybrid between a Prince and a Dogma


Not bad!


----------



## Blue Bird

I built up an FM020 as an aero road bike...I think it turned out pretty good! I am definitly farther forward, and the bars are at about the minimum height that I find comfortable, but it works pretty well. The bike is VERY fast, and rock-solid even when standing. Here is a crappy cell phone pic (10 minutes after I finished the build...at 11:30 last night):










I know that is a lot of spacers under the bars (40mm), but I feel it will be fine.


----------



## ericTheHalf

petepeterson said:


> I am 6'-2.5" and I have not cut the ISP at all. I would say it will fit you perfectly. Link to classified ad in my sig. Cheers


I'm a couple of days behind on this thread.

Petepeterson, the 58cm is a hair to small for you. In what way is it to small? Can you not get the seat high enough, or far enough back. Or can't get the handle bar high enough? 

I'm right between the 2 sizes as well. Compared to my current bike, the 58 will have a toptube a little short, and the 60 a little long.


----------



## petepeterson

ericTheHalf said:


> I'm a couple of days behind on this thread.
> 
> Petepeterson, the 58cm is a hair to small for you. In what way is it to small? Can you not get the seat high enough, or far enough back. Or can't get the handle bar high enough?
> 
> I'm right between the 2 sizes as well. Compared to my current bike, the 58 will have a toptube a little short, and the 60 a little long.


the ISP is too short when I use the Tune Cappy and my slr carbonio. Stock ISP is taller than the tune.

length is fine when you use a 130mm stem


----------



## bradf24

I have corresponded with Marco regarding my custom decals and he has been responding within 24 hours to all of them. I use the e-mail address "[email protected]" and he got right back to me. I paid $35 including shipping for decals that look exactly like I asked, at least in his graphic representation. Waiting for delivery ("about 3 weeks" was the quote he gave me) and will post some info once I see them.
bradf24


----------



## bibbleton

henrypvasquez said:


>


looks awesome


----------



## maxime

A small update from my experiences with CyclingYong:


I have made my initial payment on April 28th for a blank carbon Pinarello 58 size with a carbon handle bar. It was promised to ship within a week.
After 1 month it was said to me that they thought I wanted a painted version, and that there was a mixup. therefore the long wait.
I said that I wanted to continue the transaction if it was possible to ship the package in 1 weeks time. 
On which he replied that I could trust him and that he would do all that is possible...
3 weeks later he again promised it would be shipped within 3 days.

I am now allmost 3 Months in with this nonsense.

I thus sent him a mail on Tuesday this week that if he could not ship the frame by next monday I would ask him a full refund.

I haven't had any response since...

I have been very patient, but this cuts the cake


----------



## Vee

Blue Bird said:


> I built up an FM020 as an aero road bike...I think it turned out pretty good! I am definitly farther forward, and the bars are at about the minimum height that I find comfortable, but it works pretty well. The bike is VERY fast, and rock-solid even when standing. Here is a crappy cell phone pic (10 minutes after I finished the build...at 11:30 last night):
> 
> I know that is a lot of spacers under the bars (40mm), but I feel it will be fine.


First of all, I am pretty sure that that is a TT frame, not a road frame. http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=16&classid=22 As you can see, even DengFu classifies it as a TT/Tri frame. This is probably the reason you feel so far forward. That is generally how TT frame geometry is versus Road geometry.

Second, the amount of spacers you have there, which seems much higher than 40mm, is too much, IMO. I would not ride a bike like that. Perhaps you purchased the wrong frame in the wrong size?


----------



## satanas

teknohippy said:


> The Topride TP808L is the same as the Xpace FM-R838L. The non-ISP version though is very hard to get hold of. It's referred to as the FM-R838S or TP808S. A number of people have told me DeRosa have a monopoly on the mold.


This is not true. The 838 was in fact designed by Planet-X with input from their racing team and the mould paid for by Xspace, on the basis that Planet-X would get exclusive rights to sell it in the UK (and maybe limited rights in Europe?), while Xspace would be free to sell the frame in other markets.

This was stated quite categorically on the bikeradar forums some months ago by the Planet-X designer. Planet-X got the frame they wanted without having to pay for the moulds, while Xspace got a good design at no cost to them, so win-win for those two parties.


----------



## svard75

maxime said:


> A small update from my experiences with CyclingYong:
> 
> 
> I have made my initial payment on April 28th for a blank carbon Pinarello 58 size with a carbon handle bar. It was promised to ship within a week.
> After 1 month it was said to me that they thought I wanted a painted version, and that there was a mixup. therefore the long wait.
> I said that I wanted to continue the transaction if it was possible to ship the package in 1 weeks time.
> On which he replied that I could trust him and that he would do all that is possible...
> 3 weeks later he again promised it would be shipped within 3 days.
> 
> I am now allmost 3 Months in with this nonsense.
> 
> I thus sent him a mail on Tuesday this week that if he could not ship the frame by next monday I would ask him a full refund.
> 
> I haven't had any response since...
> 
> I have been very patient, but this cuts the cake


I am going to assume here so take this with a grain of salt.

The initial order communication was not done correctly either on your end or theirs and they produced a pinarello copy including the paint for your order. These guys are just middlemen so they probably paid for this frame ahead of production. Because those funds were used up he's possibly trying to set it off ebay so he gets the money to buy a blank one for your order hence the waiting without a response.

Again I am just assuming here!!!

S


----------



## maxime

I initially informed for a painted frame, but since the time leadtime was excessive I sais I wanted a blank non-painted carbon frame. This was clear.

They thought I inquired a Matte frame and that it was in paint..

After that I said since they were busy with the matte, that they could make a Black on Black paintjob onto it. he said no problem within 1 week.


This is becoming unacceptable, and certainly that I haven't heard anything from them in 3 days... I don't like to being treated like this.


----------



## Backflush

mickiii said:


> Just saw this Prince / Dogma from a new mold with an aero seat tube (pics at the bottom):
> 
> www aliexpress com/fm-store/602090/210466295-341814400/NEW-Aero-Seat-tube-NEW-MD-structure-LESS-WEIGHT-Carbon-Fiber-Frame-Carbon-Road-Frame-JING.html
> 
> A shame that it still does not look like a real Dogma frame, now more sort of like a hybrid between a Prince and a Dogma


I was just at the LBS admiring the Dogma frames and this frame looks just like it, and the seatpost now has the same shape from what I could tell. What did you notice that is different.


----------



## RC28

Backflush said:


> I was just at the LBS admiring the Dogma frames and this frame looks just like it, and the seatpost now has the same shape from what I could tell. What did you notice that is different.


If you take a closer look at the pics, the painted one is the existing Dogma/Prince clone that cyclingyong, greatkeen , etc, sell. The closeups are of a different frame and frankly it seems like the "aero" part of the seat tube goes from the top to the middle of the seat tube. In the original Dogmas I'm pretty sure the whole seat tube is ovalized.


----------



## svard75

maxime said:


> I initially informed for a painted frame, but since the time leadtime was excessive I sais I wanted a blank non-painted carbon frame. This was clear.
> 
> They thought I inquired a Matte frame and that it was in paint..
> 
> After that I said since they were busy with the matte, that they could make a Black on Black paintjob onto it. he said no problem within 1 week.
> 
> 
> This is becoming unacceptable, and certainly that I haven't heard anything from them in 3 days... I don't like to being treated like this.


I totally agree that it is unacceptable. That's why I ordered from HongFu because they have been around for several years. I know they don't have all the frame types that you guys might want so that's a negative. Did you order this from ebay? Can you do a resolution via paypal?

Edit: I did something similar with HongFu. I initially asked for an FM039 and she even sent me the CAD drawing with my paint design which I approved, then I thought about it for a couple of days and decided to see which frames she had in stock because lead time on the FM039 was something like 65 days painted. She had no issue changing my order for me after the fact and it's now enroute to me.

S


----------



## Backflush

RC28 said:


> If you take a closer look at the pics, the painted one is the existing Dogma/Prince clone that cyclingyong, greatkeen , etc, sell. The closeups are of a different frame and frankly it seems like the "aero" part of the seat tube goes from the top to the middle of the seat tube. In the original Dogmas I'm pretty sure the whole seat tube is ovalized.


Yes, the painted bikes are the same as the old frames, it says that on the website, I see what you mean about the seatpost. If you look at the 13th picture down from the top, it looks there is a wheel cutout like on time trial frames. Dogma does not have this. Makes me wonder what the geometry of this frame is. They should have a picture of the side view of the frame.


----------



## teknohippy

satanas said:


> This is not true. The 838 was in fact designed by Planet-X with input from their racing team and the mould paid for by Xspace, on the basis that Planet-X would get exclusive rights to sell it in the UK (and maybe limited rights in Europe?), while Xspace would be free to sell the frame in other markets.
> 
> This was stated quite categorically on the bikeradar forums some months ago by the Planet-X designer. Planet-X got the frame they wanted without having to pay for the moulds, while Xspace got a good design at no cost to them, so win-win for those two parties.


Err I'm confused? Do you mean the R830 not the R838?


----------



## jimlmackjr

could u post where u can get this frame


----------



## jimlmackjr

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235730&stc=1&d=1310791782
where can buy this frame from


----------



## carliman56

jimlmackjr said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235730&stc=1&d=1310791782
> where can buy this frame from


read page 100, it was the first post about it.


----------



## FTR

mickiii said:


> Just saw this Prince / Dogma from a new mold with an aero seat tube (pics at the bottom):
> 
> www aliexpress com/fm-store/602090/210466295-341814400/NEW-Aero-Seat-tube-NEW-MD-structure-LESS-WEIGHT-Carbon-Fiber-Frame-Carbon-Road-Frame-JING.html
> 
> A shame that it still does not look like a real Dogma frame, now more sort of like a hybrid between a Prince and a Dogma


Wish I could get that link to open so that I could see what you are talking about.


----------



## f3rg

carliman56 said:


> read page 100, it was the first post about it.


"page 100" isn't the same for everyone, depending on your forum settings.


----------



## svard75

I'm verifying each part as I receive it. Lookin pretty decent so far.


----------



## 1805078

jimlmackjr said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=235730&stc=1&d=1310791782
> where can buy this frame from


You can buy from cyclingyong. I have placed order so wait untill get it first to make sure it is what it is.

Try me again in a week or so


----------



## Blue Bird

Vee said:


> First of all, I am pretty sure that that is a TT frame, not a road frame. https://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=16&classid=22 As you can see, even DengFu classifies it as a TT/Tri frame. This is probably the reason you feel so far forward. That is generally how TT frame geometry is versus Road geometry.
> 
> Second, the amount of spacers you have there, which seems much higher than 40mm, is too much, IMO. I would not ride a bike like that. Perhaps you purchased the wrong frame in the wrong size?


It is a TT frame, I know. For a TT frame, however, it is pretty slack. It has a 75.5 seat tube angle and a 73 degree head tube. My previous road bike frame (bottecchia USA) has a 74 deg seat and a 72 degree head tube. The new frame also has a low-offset fork, so it is within 1mm of the trail of my old road bike frame and handles very similarly. It also has a similar seat-tube length and a 21mm longer top tube, another source of the laid out feeling. The old frame was a little too small for me, there was significant toe overlap and my knees would occasionally strike the handlebars when I stood. On some steeper hills I would even get some...uhh...interference with my headset:










The new frame even rides pretty well...I think it actually rides better over small road grain and imperfections, but worse over the big stuff.

I decided to try it out as an "aero road" build...basically, I bought a larger frame (since I won't be riding on my elbows on aerobars) and threw my regular handlebars on it. I am indeed a bit father forward and stretched out, but thankfully I have not gotten any hand/back/neck/"undercarriage" discomfort with the lower position. 

The frame is rock-solid stiff, especially when standing on a climb. This was my number one goal, because I am about 200 lbs and can really man-handle a bike up a hill. I am still getting used (only 60 miles so far) to the different dynamics with a little more weight on the front wheel, but it takes a great set through corners and the added stiffness is a huge plus. I can honestly feel the aero advantage on the flats, but I am sure the lower position is a big part of that.

Also, I assure you, that is 40mm worth of spacers up front. It looks like a lot more because the head tube is only 90mm long. I know it is marginal, the tiny head tube is my least favorite part of this frame; another artifact of the TT origins.

This is kind of an experiment. With how (comparitively) cheap these ebay frames are, I figured if I didn't like it I could sell it and go back to my old frame, or a buy real road bike frame.


----------



## jkuo

It is a TT frame, not aero road. You're right about the TT geometry; it's also why he has 40mm or more of spacers under there. TT frames generally have shorter headtubes than road frames. I have a TT bike that I've considered putting road bars on, but I wonder how comfortable it would be. It's fine to ride low in the aero bars since I'm resting on my elbows. But I don't know how comfortable to ride that low while holding the hoods or in the drops.



Vee said:


> First of all, I am pretty sure that that is a TT frame, not a road frame. http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=16&classid=22 As you can see, even DengFu classifies it as a TT/Tri frame. This is probably the reason you feel so far forward. That is generally how TT frame geometry is versus Road geometry.
> 
> Second, the amount of spacers you have there, which seems much higher than 40mm, is too much, IMO. I would not ride a bike like that. Perhaps you purchased the wrong frame in the wrong size?


----------



## maxime

I ordered it through mail and kept all mail transfer.

I paid through paypal.

I'll give them 1 last chance on monday and see what Yong says.
I don't understand why they keep telling: yes I can ship in 3 days, 1 week, I promise you, blablabla

I'd much rather have it that they give me a true shipping date like: it's ready in 4 weeks and it will be shipped.

I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## mickiii

FTR said:


> Wish I could get that link to open so that I could see what you are talking about.


Just insert some dots in the right places - I have not posted so much in here, so I am not allowed to post links. 

Anyways, I wrote the seller and requested some additional pictures of both the frame and the seatpost. He has not replied yet though...


----------



## svard75

maxime said:


> I ordered it through mail and kept all mail transfer.
> 
> I paid through paypal.
> 
> I'll give them 1 last chance on monday and see what Yong says.
> I don't understand why they keep telling: yes I can ship in 3 days, 1 week, I promise you, blablabla
> 
> I'd much rather have it that they give me a true shipping date like: it's ready in 4 weeks and it will be shipped.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted


Well that's good at least you can open a dispute...or can you?! It's been over 45 days hasn't it? Damn I would speak to someone in Paypal about this situation maybe you still can.

S


----------



## transamman1999

can anyone tell me the main differences between the FM015 and the FM028? 
i know there's one guy who owns one of each and ppl asked him to compare the 2 but i have yet to find his or anyone else's comparison.

would either(or both) be well suited as a crit bike?


----------



## svard75

transamman1999 said:


> can anyone tell me the main differences between the FM015 and the FM028?
> i know there's one guy who owns one of each and ppl asked him to compare the 2 but i have yet to find his or anyone else's comparison.
> 
> would either(or both) be well suited as a crit bike?


Looking at the two geo charts I noticed that the FM028 seems to be a slacker geo (meaning more upright while riding) then the FM015. The FM028 also seems to be a lighter frame.

I used a 54cm as reference

FM015 http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=8&classid=21

Headtube angle 72.5
Lenght 981.3
Weight 1200g

FM028 http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=1&classid=21

Headtube andle 72.6
Length 981.1
Weight 1090g


----------



## anduvar

Is the geometry of the FM028 similar to a major brand? I love the look of it but would like to see how it fits.


----------



## svard75

anduvar said:


> Is the geometry of the FM028 similar to a major brand? I love the look of it but would like to see how it fits.


I am actually new to road bikes and do not know many brands or the geo on them, however I do know you can most likely find geo charts for most if not all brands of frames then just compare the two.

S


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> I'm verifying each part as I receive it. Lookin pretty decent so far.


Yeah, I always do that, too, and without fail, my bikes always end up weighing more after they're assembled. I figure it's probably lube or an invisible burger that's sitting on my frame, but they're always about .25 to .30lbs heavier when built.


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> Yeah, I always do that, too, and without fail, my bikes always end up weighing more after they're assembled. I figure it's probably lube or an invisible burger that's sitting on my frame, but they're always about .25 to .30lbs heavier when built.


Yeah that could be a bit annoying. I actually overestimated weights on most of the components. For as much $$$ as I spent on this project it better be 15 or less lbs! For example the weight of the seatpost topper is 245 estimated, I just ordered a ritchey seatpost topper which I know is approximately 140gs. Then my weights on most of the components includes the packaging. I didn't want to remove any of the protective film until I actually begin installation so that is also extra. Finally the GORE cables which came with the SR I will be swapping for the Alligator 45g housing and PTFE coated stuff.

We shall see what the outcome is.

S


----------



## turbogrover

anduvar said:


> Is the geometry of the FM028 similar to a major brand? I love the look of it but would like to see how it fits.


Mine is very similar to a high-end Trek Madone in both ride quality and geometry.
I test rode a Madone, and bought my FM028 based on that bike. I wasnt disappointed!


----------



## petepeterson

this may be against rules on this board... but I wanted to broadcast that I am selling a tune cappy in 38.3mm which works for FM028 or 015. They are not all that easy to get so I thought I'd let you all know. 

If this is illegal let me know I'll take it down. Link to my bike ad is below looks like I may be selling the cappy separate.


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> Looking at the two geo charts I noticed that the FM028 seems to be a slacker geo (meaning more upright while riding) then the FM015. The FM028 also seems to be a lighter frame.
> 
> I used a 54cm as reference
> 
> FM015 http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=8&classid=21
> 
> Headtube angle 72.5
> Lenght 981.3
> Weight 1200g
> 
> FM028 http://dengfubikes.com/product.asp?id=1&classid=21
> 
> Headtube andle 72.6
> Length 981.1
> Weight 1090g


God I wish they would make this stuff a sticky.

Using this calculator you can see that the 55cm FM015 will have reach of 381mm and a stack height of 564mm; the 53cm will have a reach of 371mm and a stack of 549mm; and the 54cm FM028 will have a reach of 371 with a stack of 565mm.

So the FM028 will have basically identical stack as the 55cm FM015 but with a 4mm shorter reach.

Use the calculator to do custom calculations vs other bikes you like to get an idea of how these compare.


----------



## petepeterson

transamman1999 said:


> can anyone tell me the main differences between the FM015 and the FM028?
> i know there's one guy who owns one of each and ppl asked him to compare the 2 but i have yet to find his or anyone else's comparison.
> 
> would either(or both) be well suited as a crit bike?


who needs a "crit bike"? What makes a crit bike? steep angles and deep wheels? who owns specific bikes for crits?


----------



## paule11

Turbogrover are they transfers or stickers on your frame?
Also where did you get them


----------



## ericTheHalf

petepeterson said:


> who needs a "crit bike"? What makes a crit bike? steep angles and deep wheels? who owns specific bikes for crits?


I think that might be the same people who own specific climbing bikes.


----------



## Creakyknees

I think most of these bikes would qualify as crit bikes, especially when compared to the old steel designs.


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> Yeah that could be a bit annoying. I actually overestimated weights on most of the components. For as much $$$ as I spent on this project it better be 15 or less lbs! For example the weight of the seatpost topper is 245 estimated, I just ordered a ritchey seatpost topper which I know is approximately 140gs. Then my weights on most of the components includes the packaging. I didn't want to remove any of the protective film until I actually begin installation so that is also extra. Finally the GORE cables which came with the SR I will be swapping for the Alligator 45g housing and PTFE coated stuff.
> 
> We shall see what the outcome is.
> 
> S


Mine came to 15.18lbs in my spreadsheet, every part weighed on my scale for accuracy. After it was built, 15.44lbs, a .26lb difference. I even weigh my cables after they're cut: basically, install everything, cut to length, take them back off, and re-weigh. No big deal, that's just the way it's been since I began counting grams back on my first MTB in '99.


----------



## Crawf

The missus FM015 with made up decals...


----------



## maxxevv

Crawf, 

Very nicely done indeed! Sweet looking bike there!


----------



## Evangelion

Crawf said:


> The missus FM015 with made up decals...


look good !!
what size is this?


----------



## albertodealcudia

*Campagnolo bike*

Hi all,

Im posting this message as I'm not able to send PM yet. kk551 and fun2none asked me about the decals. I didn't made or order them. I just sent the .jpg files I found on the internet and Mina from Dengfu did all the work, so I can't thell you the font of the "modern" campagnolo logo on the top and diagonal tube, sorry.I just googled campagnolo and searched for images...

By the way I love the work they did

This is the bike

:


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> Mine came to 15.18lbs in my spreadsheet, every part weighed on my scale for accuracy. After it was built, 15.44lbs, a .26lb difference. I even weigh my cables after they're cut: basically, install everything, cut to length, take them back off, and re-weigh. No big deal, that's just the way it's been since I began counting grams back on my first MTB in '99.


Hmm how did you weigh the final product? Could be the difference in scale accuracy. Or a bit of that with the added grease. I definitely won't install then remove to re-weigh.

You came out with 15.44 on a FM015 frame? That's pretty good I think. I would have gone with some lighter wheels but many people in the sport told me to not get the ZTR archs because they'll flex under sprints so I went with the heavier kinlin xr-300's. I think those add about 350g weight penalty. Would you list your parts so I can compare?

Cheers,
S


----------



## Crawf

Evangelion said:


> look good !!
> what size is this?


Thanks, it's a 51.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Crawf said:


> The missus FM015 with made up decals...


Badass bike right there. Where did you get the decals?


----------



## Bkelly

Crawf said:


> The missus FM015 with made up decals...
> 
> 
> Very nice. Good to see someone get away from the all black stealth look


----------



## jonis

Crawf said:


> The missus FM015 with made up decals...
> 
> ..images


Nice!


----------



## Backflush

mickiii said:


> Just saw this Prince / Dogma from a new mold with an aero seat tube (pics at the bottom):
> 
> www aliexpress com/fm-store/602090/210466295-341814400/NEW-Aero-Seat-tube-NEW-MD-structure-LESS-WEIGHT-Carbon-Fiber-Frame-Carbon-Road-Frame-JING.html
> 
> A shame that it still does not look like a real Dogma frame, now more sort of like a hybrid between a Prince and a Dogma



I noticed today when I went back to the website that all these new frames are no longer available. Maybe we just got a sneek peek at what the next version of the Dogma is going to look like.

Bummer, I sent them an e-mail asking for more details and wanted to get a 50cm frame, but now it looks like I'm out of luck.


----------



## ptsbike55

Has anyone delt with Raylike Sports?


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> Hmm how did you weigh the final product? Could be the difference in scale accuracy. Or a bit of that with the added grease. I definitely won't install then remove to re-weigh.
> 
> You came out with 15.44 on a FM015 frame? That's pretty good I think. I would have gone with some lighter wheels but many people in the sport told me to not get the ZTR archs because they'll flex under sprints so I went with the heavier kinlin xr-300's. I think those add about 350g weight penalty. Would you list your parts so I can compare?
> 
> Cheers,
> S


I weigh about 145, so I haven't felt any flexing in the ZTRs.

My 51cm frame weighs 1,119g with a cut seat mast, and my fork is 373g, with a very short steerer; I don't use any spacers.


*Wheel build:*

Rims: Stan's 340 ZTR
Hubs: 24/28 from BikeHubStore
Front and NDS spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
DS spokes: DT Swiss Competition
DS nipples are brass, all others are alloy

*Full bike build:*

FM015-ISP (51cm) frame fork, headset
Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
SRAM Force 53/39 crankset
SRAM GXP bottom bracket
SRAM PG-1070 11-23 cassette
Ritchey topper w/ shim
Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II stem (80mm)
Profile Design Legra SS handlebar
Bontrager bar tape
SRAM Rival shifters
SRAM Rival front derailer
SRAM Force rear derailer
KMC X10SL gold chain
Wellgo MG-8 pedals
SRAM Rival brakes
Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires w/ Panaracer Flataway liners
Cateye Strada Wireless
Kenda tubes
Control Tech Ti bolt-on skewers
Velox rim tape
Jagwire M5 barrel adjusters
Jagwire Pro Road Lite brake pads
Jagwire Racer housing kit 

I posted this photo a few pages back, but here it is again in final form. For more pics of the build, here's the set: https://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/sets/72157626437470449/


----------



## bradf24

CrawF
Great paint job and the decals are sweet. I ordered an FM015 last week from Mina. Just waiting for the paint and then the shipping. How does your wife like the ride of the FM015? Some have mentioned they think this frame geometry is "aggressive" which makes me a little concerned my 49cm frame may be squirrely and uncomfortable for my long rides. Any feedback from her on the ride characteristics?
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## dcurzon

albertodealcudia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im posting this message as I'm not able to send PM yet. kk551 and fun2none asked me about the decals. I didn't made or order them. I just sent the .jpg files I found on the internet and Mina from Dengfu did all the work, so I can't thell you the font of the "modern" campagnolo logo on the top and diagonal tube, sorry.I just googled campagnolo and searched for images...
> 
> By the way I love the work they did
> 
> This is the bike
> 
> :


i can make these if required.


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> I weigh about 145, so I haven't felt any flexing in the ZTRs.
> 
> My 51cm frame weighs 1,119g with a cut seat mast, and my fork is 373g, with a very short steerer; I don't use any spacers.
> 
> 
> *Wheel build:*
> 
> Rims: Stan's 340 ZTR
> Hubs: 24/28 from BikeHubStore
> Front and NDS spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
> DS spokes: DT Swiss Competition
> DS nipples are brass, all others are alloy
> 
> *Full bike build:*
> 
> FM015-ISP (51cm) frame fork, headset
> Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
> SRAM Force 53/39 crankset
> SRAM GXP bottom bracket
> SRAM PG-1070 11-23 cassette
> Ritchey topper w/ shim
> Carbon Cycles eXotic Matrix II stem (80mm)
> Profile Design Legra SS handlebar
> Bontrager bar tape
> SRAM Rival shifters
> SRAM Rival front derailer
> SRAM Force rear derailer
> KMC X10SL gold chain
> Wellgo MG-8 pedals
> SRAM Rival brakes
> Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires w/ Panaracer Flataway liners
> Cateye Strada Wireless
> Kenda tubes
> Control Tech Ti bolt-on skewers
> Velox rim tape
> Jagwire M5 barrel adjusters
> Jagwire Pro Road Lite brake pads
> Jagwire Racer housing kit
> 
> I posted this photo a few pages back, but here it is again in final form. For more pics of the build, here's the set: https://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/sets/72157626437470449/


Hey that's a very respectable weight for sram force! I'm almost wondering if I should have gone with that groupo instead of red black! Would you mind posting the groupo weights?

Thanks so much!

S


----------



## beast123

Just got my FR008 frame from Flyxii. Everything looks good, except for a few imperfections in the 3k finish, but they're just cosmetic imperfections, so I won't really complain. If I can get a clear picture with my camera, I will post some pictures.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Hi, just finished reading all FIVE threads. I've noticed there's a lot less posts saying stuff like "there's epoxy in my threads" "the cable hole is 4 inches off to where it should be" etc. Has the general quality improved with time then?

I can't decide between a FM028 and the FM039. While the FM015 looks almost like the 028, the seatstays look too thin for my 200lb+ weight.



f3rg said:


> Imagine a photo of an awesome bike here, it won't let me quote you.


Did you mention that this is clearcoat 3k, and not gloss black 3k? I was 100% about getting a matte black 3k until I saw this photo!

I've got so many decisions to make... 30mm wheels for lightness, 90mm for aero, or 50mm for best of both, plus the MTB I'm riding now is I think a 58cm, and I'm 5' 8", and from what I've seen people post, would put me down for a 55cm?


----------



## eqtrian

svard75 said:


> Hey that's a very respectable weight for sram force! I'm almost wondering if I should have gone with that groupo instead of red black! Would you mind posting the groupo weights?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> S


SRAM Force Weights (most from Bikeradar, and my scale confirmed the same weights):

SRAM Force DoubleTap levers, pair, w/o cables - 315g
SRAM Force rear derailleur - 173g
SRAM Force front derailleur, braze-on - 89g
SRAM Force GXP crankset, 172.5mm, 53/39T - 695g
2011 SRAM Force GXP Compact crankset, 172.5mm, 50/34T - 664g
2011 SRAM Force GXP bottom bracket - 107g
SRAM Force brake calipers, pair, w/pads and hardware - 287g
SRAM PG-1070 cassette, 11-25T -  230g
SRAM PC-1070 chain, 114 links, w/PowerLock - 260g
SRAM PC-1070 chain, cut down by 5 full links w/PowerLock - 233g


----------



## svard75

eqtrian said:


> SRAM Force Weights (most from Bikeradar, and my scale confirmed the same weights):
> 
> SRAM Force DoubleTap levers, pair, w/o cables - 315g
> SRAM Force rear derailleur - 173g
> SRAM Force front derailleur, braze-on - 89g
> SRAM Force GXP crankset, 172.5mm, 53/39T - 695g
> 2011 SRAM Force GXP Compact crankset, 172.5mm, 50/34T - 664g
> 2011 SRAM Force GXP bottom bracket - 107g
> SRAM Force brake calipers, pair, w/pads and hardware - 287g
> SRAM PG-1070 cassette, 11-25T - 230g
> SRAM PC-1070 chain, 114 links, w/PowerLock - 260g
> SRAM PC-1070 chain, cut down by 5 full links w/PowerLock - 233g


Interestingly close. I'm wondering how that alloy cassette will work. It's super light but I hear dreaded things about it's shifting!

I don't have any detailed descriptions on this spreadsheet right now but the VER weights were verified by my kitchen digital scale.










If you would like to see the bits you can view all the photos on the scale here
http://svard75.pinkbike.com/album/Weights/


----------



## f3rg

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Hi, just finished reading all FIVE threads. I've noticed there's a lot less posts saying stuff like "there's epoxy in my threads" "the cable hole is 4 inches off to where it should be" etc. Has the general quality improved with time then?


Seems to have improved a lot, yeah. That's why I waited for all the early adopters to have the issues, so hopefully I wouldn't have any.



> I can't decide between a FM028 and the FM039. While the FM015 looks almost like the 028, the seatstays look too thin for my 200lb+ weight.


They're thin, but I don't think they'll have an issue holding up. They're actually very similar to the FM028. I'm short, and the 015 comes with a shorter top tube, otherwise I would have gotten the 028.



> Did you mention that this is clearcoat 3k, and not gloss black 3k? I was 100% about getting a matte black 3k until I saw this photo!


Nope, forgot to mention that. I originally wanted matte 3k, but then I got the Force crankset on discount, and it's gloss 3k. I also had the gloss 3k stem, and decided just to make it all match. I like both finishes equally, but I can't stand the 12k.



> I've got so many decisions to make... 30mm wheels for lightness, 90mm for aero, or 50mm for best of both, plus the MTB I'm riding now is I think a 58cm, and I'm 5' 8", and from what I've seen people post, would put me down for a 55cm?


I thought about getting some aero rims, but I have so many issues with crosswinds, I decided a lighter, lower profile rim would work best.


----------



## independentmind

bradf24 said:


> I have corresponded with Marco regarding my custom decals and he has been responding within 24 hours to all of them. I use the e-mail address "[email protected]" and he got right back to me. I paid $35 including shipping for decals that look exactly like I asked, at least in his graphic representation. Waiting for delivery ("about 3 weeks" was the quote he gave me) and will post some info once I see them.
> bradf24


Any idea what happened to his website/blog though? I was starting to wonder if he had stopped making the decals. I guess not

Thanks


----------



## eqtrian

svard75 said:


> Interestingly close. I'm wondering how that alloy cassette will work. It's super light but I hear dreaded things about it's shifting!
> 
> I don't have any detailed descriptions on this spreadsheet right now but the VER weights were verified by my kitchen digital scale.
> 
> If you would like to see the bits you can view all the photos on the scale here...


Man, that cassette is stupid light!

The Red group doesn't appear to be all that much lighter than the Force group overall. I'm really surprised that there is only 20g difference in the crank weight.


----------



## eqtrian

f3rg said:


> Nope, forgot to mention that. I originally wanted matte 3k, but then I got the Force crankset on discount, and it's gloss 3k. I also had the gloss 3k stem, and decided just to make it all match. I like both finishes equally, but I can't stand the 12k.


I agree. I have an FM015 in gloss 3k weave (because it was in-stock at HongFu) and it looks amazing with the SRAM Force group and all 3k gloss weave accessories. I am running a white saddle and white bar tape, and with the white accents on the Force group it looks really, really sexy.


----------



## forfun

hey guys a freind told me that these bikes:

rossoitaliaracing.com

are indeed china frames.
can anyone confirm this? i have another freind who is thinking about buying one.... i just told him to buy a e hong fu special like i have done....


----------



## beston

eqtrian said:


> Man, that cassette is stupid light!


I've used one of those stupid light cassettes. The one I had was a Recon 11-23. It shifted like crap and I would never get one again. The SRAM RED is IMO, the best combination of weight and shifting performance. The noise of the SRAM RED cassette, however...


----------



## maxxevv

beston said:


> I've used one of those stupid light cassettes. The one I had was a Recon 11-23. It shifted like crap and I would never get one again. The SRAM RED is IMO, the best combination of weight and shifting performance. The noise of the SRAM RED cassette, however...


For the price of the Red cassette, you'll be better served with a Dura-Ace 7900 one. Not much heavier but shifts much better and virtually silent set up right.


----------



## FTR

For the price of the DA cassette I would buy 3 Ultegra ones.


----------



## slowpoke888

how much did you guys pay for your force groupsets?


----------



## carliman56

forfun said:


> hey guys a freind told me that these bikes:
> 
> rossoitaliaracing.com
> 
> are indeed china frames.
> can anyone confirm this? i have another freind who is thinking about buying one.... i just told him to buy a e hong fu special like i have done....


here you go, 
http://flyxii.com/products_1.asp?menuid=330&id=531

http://flyxii.com/products_1.asp?menuid=330&id=368


----------



## beij

I took out my Swift Carbon 838 ISP for it's maiden ride today - same mould as my FM028 but uses different carbon and layup process. Weighs the same (1220gm size 54) but Very different ride, solid and smooth. Very stable at speed downhill which was a problem with the FM028 despite using same wheel set. I ordered directly from the factory in Taiwan after contacting the director in South Africa and arrived within two weeks. $900 US includes shipping frame fork headset headset spacers Ritchey Seat clamp and cable adjuster barrels. I haven't stopped smiling. Very impressed overall and will be looking to purchase their carbon 29er when it is available next year.


----------



## svard75

eqtrian said:


> Man, that cassette is stupid light!
> 
> The Red group doesn't appear to be all that much lighter than the Force group overall. I'm really surprised that there is only 20g difference in the crank weight.


I agree. Although there is a certain point where cost and weight begin to separate greatly. For example the SRAM force groupo is around $900 whereas the red is about $1000 more yet the weight savings is minimal. If I knew this before I bought the group I would have gone with the force instead!

The cassette I bought, purely for trial, is the recon 11-23T TiNi coated apparently. I read up on poor shifting performance with these, however the one I received must be a new generation because it has all the cutouts around the pins for better shifts. I'll take a comparative photo between that and the 1070 I have to see if they've done a better job.

S


----------



## ekgregory

Crawf said:


> The missus FM015 with made up decals...


Great looking bike, very nice paint scheme and graphics.


----------



## ekgregory

Just finished up a FM028 for my gf actually... 54 cm, matte 3K frame (from Deng Fu), full Rival build, FSA aluminum cockpit, Aksium wheelset. About $1500 at the end of the day. Took it for a quick spin around the block after finishing the build, and it feels nimble and solid. Can't wait for her to ride it.

Now we've got a Chinese Ti build and a Chinese carbon build in the apt!


----------



## pandoro

bella complimenti, ma avrei non pubblicizzato Shimano!!!


----------



## dcurzon

Ok, quick question for the fm028 owners... I hear the fm028 is almost identical in geometry as the trek madone, but when I compare the geo, the listings on dengfu site show much taller sear tubes than the Madone size equivalent. Could someone check theirs for me? Non ISP. Thanks


----------



## eqtrian

slowpoke888 said:


> how much did you guys pay for your force groupsets?


I paid $930 on eBay for mine (but I had a bunch of eBay bucks to use anyway). Apparently you can/could piece one together from Art's Cyclery with the "SAVE15" coupon for around $900. I saw a thread recently that said Texas Cycle Sports had the Force groupsets for $870-$880 shipped.

Good luck!


----------



## ptsbike55

What is a good source for headsets? I need a 1 1/8" x1 1/4".


----------



## 9-18 Fast

*Chinese companies on Alibaba selling Sram and Shimano road groupos*

Has anyone ever ordered a Sram and Shimano road groupo from one of the companies off of Alibaba?


----------



## petepeterson

9-18 Fast said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a Sram and Shimano road groupo from one of the companies off of Alibaba?


I know people have ordered sram red from yishun successfully - I would be really careful to make sure you are ordering from an established/reputable supplier.

talk to stefano - I would recommend him.


----------



## hooj1

Interesting thread


----------



## hooj1

XavierM said:


> Has anyone purchased or had any experience from Jerry-Bikes via ali express?



I was looking there too. They seem to have some good products. Thinking about taking the plunge.


----------



## Rainerhq

ekgregory said:


> Just finished up a FM028 for my gf actually... 54 cm, matte 3K frame (from Deng Fu), full Rival build, FSA aluminum cockpit, Aksium wheelset. About $1500 at the end of the day. Took it for a quick spin around the block after finishing the build, and it feels nimble and solid. Can't wait for her to ride it.
> 
> Now we've got a Chinese Ti build and a Chinese carbon build in the apt!


Very nice!
What was the weight for frame and fork?


----------



## B16A2NR

ekgregory said:


>


What handlebars are those and what is the style called? I love the bend of those drops.


----------



## Crawf

B16A2NR said:


> What handlebars are those and what is the style called? I love the bend of those drops.


My money's on FSA Omega Compacts?


----------



## beij

*Swift Carbon*

Posting this as I have had request re how I got my Swift Carbon frame but am unable to PM. I got in contact with Mark (email address is on the Swift Carbon website) and he directed me to the Taiwan guy. I'm not sure if they have a distrubutor in Australia so I think that's why I got onto the factory direct. Very straight forward and got my frame within 10 days of payment. Hope this helps.
Cheers


----------



## wipower

does someone know chinese companies that sell compact integrated handlebars (reach +- 125 drop +-77)?

thanks


----------



## carliman56

anybody hear any updates on the FM039 frame?? I read somewhere here they had issues with it?? I talked to jenny yesterday on prices for it. it's that or the FM028


----------



## carliman56

*FM039 update*

anybody heard any updates on the FM039 frame?? I read somewhere here they had issues with it?? I talked to jenny yesterday on prices for it. it's that or the FM028


----------



## 9-18 Fast

Thanks for the info *petepeterson*


----------



## ekgregory

Crawf said:


> My money's on FSA Omega Compacts?


Yup, nailed it! It is indeed a FSA Omega Compact, 42 cm.



Rainerhq said:


> Very nice!
> What was the weight for frame and fork?


As for the weight of the frame / fork, unfortunately, I don't have a scale, and was too excited to hold up the build and drive to the bike shop, so I didn't end up weighing it. If it helps, it was really, really light - seriously. I'll try and weigh the full build soon and report back.


----------



## sojourn

hooj1 said:


> I was looking there too. They seem to have some good products. Thinking about taking the plunge.


I have not posted enough to respond to PM's but did not want to leave you hanging!

I went with an English threaded BB as I'm a Shimano guy. My build was on the cheap so I went with existing parts from my Felt Z25. This consisted of DA 7800 components but my shifters were shot and I needed brakes so went with the Ultegra 6700 as it was compatible with DA 7800.
I ordered the headset when I purchased the bike but went with a Nahbar fork plug as the starnut plug included in the headset should not be used with a carbon steerer (greatkeen purchase).
I highly recommend Ultegra 6700 groupset as it looks great, lasts forever, and the quality is every bit as good as DA (IMHO) for a lot less. If you shop around, an Ultegra groupset should be available for under a grand!
Good luck on your build and ride safe!


----------



## MiniVanMan

carliman56 said:


> anybody heard any updates on the FM039 frame?? I read somewhere here they had issues with it?? I talked to jenny yesterday on prices for it. it's that or the FM028


I recently ordered one. I haven't heard anything since I handed over $800.00 to them. It is getting custom graphics so that'll take some time.


----------



## jonnyfive

Hi,
I've had a good read through much of this thread and what a great source of information on these Chinese frames etc...! 
I'm now pretty confident in the quality even though people have had problems after a couple of years. I've even had an aluminum frame break on me and a well known manufacturer want nothing to do with it, so for the price I reckon they look like good value. 

My race bike is a Merlin works CR Ti, sram red, deda finishing kit etc..., a lovely machine which is going to be pretty hard, (and expensive) to top. I also have a true winter bike with mud guards etc.. so I'm really looking to build something which fits in between for summer training. I've been wanting to try out a carbon frame for a while now but just cannot justify spending up to £3000 on a Cervelo or equivalent on a frame which after a few years will start to become less rigid etc... and eventually be worthless! (In part why I bought the Merlin!)

So, with the frames on offer I've narrowed it down to the FM015, and the FM028 and have made inquiries with Hongfu and Dengfu who have both quickly returned my emails.

I'm leaning towards the FM015 (white gloss paint) for the cleaner lines and skinny stays but both suppliers are saying there is a 70 day lead time for a BB30 on this frame. I was wondering if anyone had ordered the 15 with a BB30, how did it work out? I'm also interested if anyone thinks the BB30 really makes much difference other than the obvious weight saving? I'm not in any hurry but my thinking is if the production line model is with an English BB, then it may be wise to stick with that to avoid any problems with a one off special order?

Also if anyone has an opinion on the pro's and con's of the angles and dimensions of the FM015 and the FM028 I'd be really interested to hear them. The frames are cheap, but not that cheap once you've sprayed them and built them in to a bike, so I'm keen to get it right first time! (I'm 6'3" and race regularly)

Any feedback most welcome,

J


----------



## petepeterson

wipower said:


> does someone know chinese companies that sell compact integrated handlebars (reach +- 125 drop +-77)?
> 
> thanks


dengfu, yishun sell them. Probably hongfu too. 

You can check alibaba or ebay seach "carbon integrated handlebar"


----------



## petepeterson

The 015 probably won't be big enough for you... 58 is the largest size they make. 

get a 60cm 028 it will go faster than the merlin. those are for middle aged weekend warriors with hairy legs not for racing. Just my opinion




jonnyfive said:


> Hi,
> I've had a good read through much of this thread and what a great source of information on these Chinese frames etc...!
> I'm now pretty confident in the quality even though people have had problems after a couple of years. I've even had an aluminum frame break on me and a well known manufacturer want nothing to do with it, so for the price I reckon they look like good value.
> 
> My race bike is a Merlin works CR Ti, sram red, deda finishing kit etc..., a lovely machine which is going to be pretty hard, (and expensive) to top. I also have a true winter bike with mud guards etc.. so I'm really looking to build something which fits in between for summer training. I've been wanting to try out a carbon frame for a while now but just cannot justify spending up to £3000 on a Cervelo or equivalent on a frame which after a few years will start to become less rigid etc... and eventually be worthless! (In part why I bought the Merlin!)
> 
> So, with the frames on offer I've narrowed it down to the FM015, and the FM028 and have made inquiries with Hongfu and Dengfu who have both quickly returned my emails.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the FM015 (white gloss paint) for the cleaner lines and skinny stays but both suppliers are saying there is a 70 day lead time for a BB30 on this frame. I was wondering if anyone had ordered the 15 with a BB30, how did it work out? I'm also interested if anyone thinks the BB30 really makes much difference other than the obvious weight saving? I'm not in any hurry but my thinking is if the production line model is with an English BB, then it may be wise to stick with that to avoid any problems with a one off special order?
> 
> Also if anyone has an opinion on the pro's and con's of the angles and dimensions of the FM015 and the FM028 I'd be really interested to hear them. The frames are cheap, but not that cheap once you've sprayed them and built them in to a bike, so I'm keen to get it right first time! (I'm 6'3" and race regularly)
> 
> Any feedback most welcome,
> 
> J


----------



## jonnyfive

Thanks for the feedback although the 58 FM015 is bigger than my compact CR!

And, ha ha, but does this look like a "weekend warrior" to you? 

Cheers,

J


----------



## Rainerhq

> I went with an English threaded BB as I'm a Shimano guy. My build was on the cheap so I went with existing parts from my Felt Z25. This consisted of DA 7800 components but my shifters were shot and I needed brakes so went with the Ultegra 6700 as it was compatible with DA 7800.
> I ordered the headset when I purchased the bike but went with a Nahbar fork plug as the starnut plug included in the headset should not be used with a carbon steerer (greatkeen purchase).
> I highly recommend Ultegra 6700 groupset as it looks great, lasts forever, and the quality is every bit as good as DA (IMHO) for a lot less. If you shop around, an Ultegra groupset should be available for under a grand!
> Good luck on your build and ride safe!


I´m also a Shimano guy and was looking for Ultegra 6700 G (glossy grey) gruppo. It´s glossy, but I think it will suit with my matte carbon frame.
Does the headset which comes with chinese frame, include starnut, not expander?


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Does anyone have any photos of a finished FM039? I can't decide between an FM028 or an FM039.


----------



## petepeterson

jonnyfive said:


> Thanks for the feedback although the 58 FM015 is bigger than my compact CR!
> 
> And, ha ha, but does this look like a "weekend warrior" to you?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J



Hey great looking build-except the Ti frame.... I'm sorry they just look so dated for me personally. Also try photoshopping out the decals on rims you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Blaster0007

I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a greatkeen fm101 or an fm015 and swapping the components from my motobecane grand sprint bike.


will the parts all transfer over or is there some things I need to watch for? 


Thanks.


----------



## Rainerhq

Show your current components list


----------



## sojourn

Rainerhq said:


> I´m also a Shimano guy and was looking for Ultegra 6700 G (glossy grey) gruppo. It´s glossy, but I think it will suit with my matte carbon frame.
> Does the headset which comes with chinese frame, include starnut, not expander?


Mine came with a starnut so went with an expander type from Nashbar (http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Catalo...ortBy=Dollar+Rank//1&cn1=&searchTerm=NS-SEP-1).
I think some came with expander types and some didn't. Good luck with your build, the Ultegra will look great!


----------



## paule11

That Titanium bike looks great what did it cost to build?


----------



## FTR

jonnyfive said:


> Hi,
> I've had a good read through much of this thread and what a great source of information on these Chinese frames etc...!
> I'm now pretty confident in the quality even though people have had problems after a couple of years. I've even had an aluminum frame break on me and a well known manufacturer want nothing to do with it, so for the price I reckon they look like good value.
> 
> My race bike is a Merlin works CR Ti, sram red, deda finishing kit etc..., a lovely machine which is going to be pretty hard, (and expensive) to top. I also have a true winter bike with mud guards etc.. so I'm really looking to build something which fits in between for summer training. I've been wanting to try out a carbon frame for a while now but just cannot justify spending up to £3000 on a Cervelo or equivalent on a frame which after a few years will start to become less rigid etc... and eventually be worthless! (In part why I bought the Merlin!)
> 
> So, with the frames on offer I've narrowed it down to the FM015, and the FM028 and have made inquiries with Hongfu and Dengfu who have both quickly returned my emails.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the FM015 (white gloss paint) for the cleaner lines and skinny stays but both suppliers are saying there is a 70 day lead time for a BB30 on this frame. I was wondering if anyone had ordered the 15 with a BB30, how did it work out? I'm also interested if anyone thinks the BB30 really makes much difference other than the obvious weight saving? I'm not in any hurry but my thinking is if the production line model is with an English BB, then it may be wise to stick with that to avoid any problems with a one off special order?
> 
> Also if anyone has an opinion on the pro's and con's of the angles and dimensions of the FM015 and the FM028 I'd be really interested to hear them. The frames are cheap, but not that cheap once you've sprayed them and built them in to a bike, so I'm keen to get it right first time! (I'm 6'3" and race regularly)
> 
> Any feedback most welcome,
> 
> J


Your question with regard to comparison of the 2 frames was answered a couple of pages back with regard to a smaller size than you need. However, the calculator will show that in all sizes the FM015 has a lower stack height than the FM028. AS a result I went with the FM028 as I did not want to be running a stack of spacers.



FTR said:


> God I wish they would make this stuff a sticky.
> 
> Using this calculator you can see that the 55cm FM015 will have reach of 381mm and a stack height of 564mm; the 53cm will have a reach of 371mm and a stack of 549mm; and the 54cm FM028 will have a reach of 371 with a stack of 565mm.
> 
> So the FM028 will have basically identical stack as the 55cm FM015 but with a 4mm shorter reach.
> 
> Use the calculator to do custom calculations vs other bikes you like to get an idea of how these compare.


----------



## FTR

petepeterson said:


> The 015 probably won't be big enough for you... 58 is the largest size they make.
> 
> get a 60cm 028 it will go faster than the merlin. those are for middle aged weekend warriors with hairy legs not for racing. Just my opinion


Sorry Pete you cannot possibly make this call.
I bought the 58cm 028.
It has the same stack as my 59cm Moots Compact but with a 10mm shorter reach (which I will make up for with a 120mm stem rather than a 110 on the Moots.
The seat tube is also 3cm longer than my Moots.
Absolutely no way I would get the 60cm for me as it has a 20mm higher stack again than the 58cm.

And ti bikes are for middle aged weekend warriors??
Yeah right.


----------



## hooj1

double post


----------



## jonnyfive

Thanks! It's been a bit of a labor of love! I kind of lost track on purpose but the frame retailed at about £2000, although I got a good deal and paid about £1200.

All in I'm guessing around £4000 with the discount. I only use the deep sections for racing though as they're tubs. I have a pair of DT Swiss 1850's which also look great in the bike. It really is amazing to ride and it's nice to have something a little different. No paint to chip, virtually indestructible and will never loose any rigidity. (or so they say!) The engineering is beautiful, the welding is perfection and the little logo engravings throughout the frame make it a work of art.

Carbon seems so 'throw away' in comparison but I'm turning the corner and need to scratch the itch! Fm015 or the FM028, that's the question! 

Cheers,

J


----------



## hooj1

Anybody know of any BMC like bikes being produced by a good China supplier?


----------



## ericTheHalf

jonnyfive said:


> Carbon seems so 'throw away' in comparison but I'm turning the corner and need to scratch the itch! Fm015 or the FM028, that's the question!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> J


Carbon isn't "throw away". 1992 Lemond (Calfee). Raced in road races and crits for 6 years, and remains my regular ride. (as I have evolved into a middle aged, hairy legged, guy) ...And that 25 year warranty seemed so short when I bought it...

-eric


----------



## GiantTCR

srracer said:


> I've been communicating with Mina at DengFu for some time now and am about to place my order. They were very prompt to turn around a couple of designs based on a picture I sent them for a paintjob I wanted. I had some fun with a name and lettering and thought I'd throw them out here for some feedback.
> 
> Which font do you think fits best?
> 
> -Chris


Very nice paint job, subtle but nice.


----------



## petepeterson

FTR said:


> Sorry Pete you cannot possibly make this call.
> I bought the 58cm 028.
> It has the same stack as my 59cm Moots Compact but with a 10mm shorter reach (which I will make up for with a 120mm stem rather than a 110 on the Moots.
> The seat tube is also 3cm longer than my Moots.
> Absolutely no way I would get the 60cm for me as it has a 20mm higher stack again than the 58cm.
> 
> And ti bikes are for middle aged weekend warriors??
> Yeah right.


I commented because I found my 58cm to be too small for a guy that is 188cm tall.
Some things to consider...
-the guy is 6'3" and he's supposed to ride a bike with a top tube that is 57cm? 
-the guy is 6'3"; I am 6'2" and my uncut 58cm 028-ISP does not give me enough seat height when I use a Tune Cappy.... I would be very careful if I was him. 

I know its kind of a prerequisite of this thread but you could always try running a stem w/out spacers... you've got at least 20mm there.... 

look at the headtube length vansummeren is running!


----------



## FTR

Well I am 6'2.5" tall and there is not a chance in hell I would want to ride a 60cm.
I have 15mm of spacers on the Moots plus another 15mm of stack from the Chris King headset upper assembly.
The 58cm FM028 has 11mm more stack and the headset provides another 11mm (off the top of my head).
My estimates are that I will need to run 10mm give or take to get the same position and will run a 110 - 120mm stem (most likely 120mm).

As I said you cannot tell from his height what he needs or does not need.
I reckon you must have a very long inseam if you are running an uncut ISP and still feel you need a bigger frame.
I run 79.5cm from the BB to the top of saddle and have a 35.5" cycling inseam.

I would run a slammed stem but I am obviously not "Pro" enough for that.


----------



## RC28

ericTheHalf said:


> Carbon isn't "throw away". 1992 Lemond (Calfee). Raced in road races and crits for 6 years, and remains my regular ride. (as I have evolved into a middle aged, hairy legged, guy) ...And that 25 year warranty seemed so short when I bought it...
> 
> -eric


Always loved those bikes!


----------



## Jarryd

Stupid question, I am running a jagwire cable kit and jagwire cable adjusters.

Do you keep the metal cap on or take it off, the metal cap seems to be rather long?

Any idea?
View attachment 236485


----------



## svard75

Jarryd said:


> Stupid question, I am running a jagwire cable kit and jagwire cable adjusters.
> 
> Do you keep the metal cap on or take it off, the metal cap seems to be rather long?
> 
> Any idea?
> View attachment 236485


You can do either. I usually keep those on where ever the cable housing meets a frame connection. It makes it look cleaner. If you're a minimalist then you can consider removing them but make sure the housing is nice and smooth. I use a fine file to ensure there are no jagged edges that could get caught in the adjuster.

S


----------



## svard75

Update from HongFu.

I just opened up the box my frame/fork and parts we shipped in and am astounded by the quality and finish! The paint job was actually stickers overlayed with clearcoat but I'm very happy with the finish. It's perfect in every way! I don't have my camera here to take photos but will when I get home tonight. It was packaged properly with all the plastic braces in tack and padded wrap around all parts of the frame plus double wrapped in bubble wrapping. The handlebars are fantastic as well as all other parts. Everything was in the box as requested (No missing parts etc) plus they added the bottle cage bolts. I am being a little premature in my excitement because I haven't begun assembly so I don't know if the fit will be exact esp with the headset and brake mounting bolts. As soon as I have more info I'll share it here.

Cheers,
S


----------



## beston

Jarryd said:


> Stupid question, I am running a jagwire cable kit and jagwire cable adjusters.
> 
> Do you keep the metal cap on or take it off, the metal cap seems to be rather long?
> 
> Any idea?
> View attachment 236485


If possible, keep the metal cap on. Under some circumstances, the inner housing (the steel part) can get pulled through the cable stop if the cap is not on. I know this because it has happened to me!


----------



## wipower

svard75 said:


> Update from HongFu.
> 
> The handlebars are fantastic as well as all other parts.


Is it a compact handlebar?


----------



## svard75

wipower said:


> Is it a compact handlebar?


Not sure. What defines a compact handlebar? I have the 440mm.

S


----------



## svard75

beston said:


> If possible, keep the metal cap on. Under some circumstances, the inner housing (the steel part) can get pulled through the cable stop if the cap is not on. I know this because it has happened to me!


True that could or even the inner liner. I always use the end caps anyway.

S


----------



## gb155

9-18 Fast said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a Sram and Shimano road groupo from one of the companies off of Alibaba?


I got a Ultegra and 105 Groupo from Cycling Young


----------



## Rainerhq

svard75 said:


> Not sure. What defines a compact handlebar? I have the 440mm.
> S


For example FSA compact handlebars...

Compact handlebars are designed to provide a more comfortable hand position in the drops for riders who have smaller hands, reach too far or have problems with the forearms hitting the bar-tops while sprinting.
Reach: 80mm
Drop: 125mm


----------



## beston

gb155 said:


> I got a Ultegra and 105 Groupo from Cycling Young


Price? 
... and do you mean 'Cycling Yong' (not Young)?


----------



## gb155

beston said:


> Price?
> ... and do you mean 'Cycling Yong' (not Young)?



Price is on their website dude !


----------



## wipower

Rainerhq said:


> For example FSA compact handlebars...
> 
> Compact handlebars are designed to provide a more comfortable hand position in the drops for riders who have smaller hands, reach too far or have problems with the forearms hitting the bar-tops while sprinting.
> Reach: 80mm
> Drop: 125mm


yeeees:thumbsup:


----------



## wipower

gb155 said:


> Price is on their website dude !


is he a trusted seller? 

F.e. the jerseys are originals (not fake?)?

thanks 

wipo


----------



## mrcreosote

forfun said:


> hey guys a freind told me that these bikes:
> 
> rossoitaliaracing.com
> 
> are indeed china frames.
> can anyone confirm this? i have another freind who is thinking about buying one.... i just told him to buy a e hong fu special like i have done....


I think this is the one you are after

http://enjoybicycle.en.alibaba.com/product/426524402-212039908/Carbon_road_frame.html


----------



## Sylvania

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Does anyone have any photos of a finished FM039? I can't decide between an FM028 or an FM039.


My FM039 : 

View attachment 236571


Best regards


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



MiniVanMan said:


> I recently ordered one. I haven't heard anything since I handed over $800.00 to them. It is getting custom graphics so that'll take some time.


Same here, didn't get a track&trace or a notice about shipment. Only a letter from local mail office that it had arrived...  

best regards


----------



## svard75

Rainerhq said:


> For example FSA compact handlebars...
> 
> Compact handlebars are designed to provide a more comfortable hand position in the drops for riders who have smaller hands, reach too far or have problems with the forearms hitting the bar-tops while sprinting.
> Reach: 80mm
> Drop: 125mm


I'm still not sure what you mean, however here is a side shot of the HB003 from HongFu.


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, didn't get a track&trace or a notice about shipment. Only a letter from local mail office that it had arrived...
> 
> best regards


You can IM jenny and ask for a tracking number. They use EMS, and it's kind of like Xpresspost here in Canada so it's pretty quick. They shipped mine on the 18th and I received it on the 25th cleared through customs into my hands.

However since you are getting it customized it will take some time so be patient. They had my frame in stock but I wanted a custom paint job so in reality mine arrived a month after I placed the order.

S


----------



## svard75

Here's an update on build. Had a bit of a struggle getting the brake bolts in but I just assume that's due to normal new frame expectations. I also will not attempt to install the crown race myself as it seems excessively tight for carbon so I'm taking it to a LBS to have them press it on. I also have to hand over the wheels to get built so it'll be some time before this is all done.

S


----------



## Rainerhq

svard75 said:


> I'm still not sure what you mean, however here is a side shot of the HB003 from HongFu.


I can´t post any links.
Visit fullspeedahead.com and click: products->handlebars->road handlebars. Then choose any compact handlebar and you´ll see "Technical FAQ" on right side of page.


----------



## vladvm

Sylvania said:


> My FM039 :
> 
> View attachment 236571
> 
> 
> Best regards



Nice! Tell us about the build, any place you had to modify? And give us a ride report when you have accumulated some distance.


----------



## svard75

Rainerhq said:


> I can´t post any links.
> Visit fullspeedahead.com and click: products->handlebars->road handlebars. Then choose any compact handlebar and you´ll see "Technical FAQ" on right side of page.


Based on that I doubt the HongFu's are compact. Although they have that ergo bend in the drop but I still don't think these are compact.

S


----------



## steinbach

vladvm said:


> Nice! Tell us about the build, any place you had to modify? And give us a ride report when you have accumulated some distance.


Yes please! FM039 is very interesting and reviews are very welcome!


----------



## transamman1999

Sylvania said:


> My FM039 :
> 
> Best regards


any more pics? 

that rear wheel clearance looks pretty close, can you take a close up pic of the clearance from the left side please?


how do you like it? thoughts/feelings/opinions on the ISP? frame stiffness?

how did the build go? any complications?


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

svard75 said:


> Here's an update on build. Had a bit of a struggle getting the brake bolts in but I just assume that's due to normal new frame expectations. I also will not attempt to install the crown race myself as it seems excessively tight for carbon so I'm taking it to a LBS to have them press it on. I also have to hand over the wheels to get built so it'll be some time before this is all done.
> 
> S


What I love most about these bikes is that it's YOUR bike. You picked the frame, the wheels, the groupset, and the custom paint. It's something you pictured in your head and now it's in your hands.

I don't think I can go for an ISP version though. What if I change shoes or realize I'm not as short as I thought??

Also I can't choose between an FM028 or an FM039. 
I did email DengFu and ask is it possible to sell the FM028 with the FK006 forks, which look awesome.

[edit] Aaaw, just checked my email and tony_yangd said the FK006 doesn't fit the FM028


----------



## beston

svard75 said:


> I'm still not sure what you mean, however here is a side shot of the HB003 from HongFu.


Nice bars, That's not a compact handlebar though. A compact handlebar usually has a short & shallow drop when compared to standard handlebars. Your bars have an ergonomic design, but a standard drop. Nothing wrong with that! 

(compact bars)


----------



## Blaster0007

Rainerhq said:


> Show your current components list


Fork


Aero Kinesis Pro Carbon Fiber with 1.125 inch aluminum steerer tube
50/52/54/56/58/60/62cm = 176/186/196/206/216/231/261mm

Headset


Cane Creek Threadless Aheadset 1.125 inch, Rubber Sealed Ball Bearing

Derailleurs


Shimano NEW Ultegra 6700 20spd front and rear

Shifters


NEW Ultegra 6700 20spd STI, carbon composite (integrated brake+shift levers)

Brakes


NEW CANE CREEK SCR3, Black Polished Aluminum Calipers

Hubs


Free Factory UPgrade to Vuelta XRP Pro SL hubs with precision bearings (Wheelset Lists for $799 at www.vueltaxrpwheels.com)

Rims


Free Factory UPgrade to Vuelta XRP Pro SL rims (Wheelset Lists for $799 at www.vueltaxrpwheels.com)

Crank


FACTORY UPGRADE FSA SLK-Lite MegaEXO Hollow Carbon Fiber Crankset 53/39T (List $450) 48-52/54-56/58-64cm = 170/172.5/175mm

Bottom Bracket


FSA Sealed Cartridge Mega EXO, external bearing system

Cassette


NEW Shimano CS-6700 10spd 11-28T

Chain


NEW Shimano CN-6700 20spd

Saddle


M-Wings Systeme Racing V-cut

Seatpost


Ritchey Comp Road Aluminum 27.2x300mm, black finish

Handlebars


Ritchey BIOMAX II Aluminum 31.8mm


----------



## Blaster0007

Blaster0007 said:


> Fork
> 
> 
> Aero Kinesis Pro Carbon Fiber with 1.125 inch aluminum steerer tube
> 50/52/54/56/58/60/62cm = 176/186/196/206/216/231/261mm
> 
> Headset
> 
> 
> Cane Creek Threadless Aheadset 1.125 inch, Rubber Sealed Ball Bearing
> 
> Derailleurs
> 
> 
> Shimano NEW Ultegra 6700 20spd front and rear
> 
> Shifters
> 
> 
> NEW Ultegra 6700 20spd STI, carbon composite (integrated brake+shift levers)
> 
> Brakes
> 
> 
> NEW CANE CREEK SCR3, Black Polished Aluminum Calipers
> 
> Hubs
> 
> 
> Free Factory UPgrade to Vuelta XRP Pro SL hubs with precision bearings (Wheelset Lists for $799 at www.vueltaxrpwheels.com)
> 
> Rims
> 
> 
> Free Factory UPgrade to Vuelta XRP Pro SL rims (Wheelset Lists for $799 at www.vueltaxrpwheels.com)
> 
> Crank
> 
> 
> FACTORY UPGRADE FSA SLK-Lite MegaEXO Hollow Carbon Fiber Crankset 53/39T (List $450) 48-52/54-56/58-64cm = 170/172.5/175mm
> 
> Bottom Bracket
> 
> 
> FSA Sealed Cartridge Mega EXO, external bearing system
> 
> Cassette
> 
> 
> NEW Shimano CS-6700 10spd 11-28T
> 
> Chain
> 
> 
> NEW Shimano CN-6700 20spd
> 
> Saddle
> 
> 
> M-Wings Systeme Racing V-cut
> 
> Seatpost
> 
> 
> Ritchey Comp Road Aluminum 27.2x300mm, black finish
> 
> Handlebars
> 
> 
> Ritchey BIOMAX II Aluminum 31.8mm


I would like to put the above component list on either and FM101 or an FM015. Would there be any problems I would run into?


----------



## f3rg

ericTheHalf said:


> Carbon isn't "throw away". 1992 Lemond (Calfee). Raced in road races and crits for 6 years, and remains my regular ride. (as I have evolved into a middle aged, hairy legged, guy) ...And that 25 year warranty seemed so short when I bought it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -eric


But, but, but... don't you know carbon will always break, and it's only a matter of when, not if? I mean, 80-200 years down the road, one of your descendants could be riding that frame when all of a sudden it snaps for no reason at all. _It's a rolling deathtrap!!_


----------



## svard75

Blaster0007 said:


> I would like to put the above component list on either and FM101 or an FM015. Would there be any problems I would run into?


Unfortunately the fork would not work on the FM015 as it's headtube is 1 1/8" top and 1 1/2" bottom, however it appears that the FM101 would. Also re: headset. I would order the headset off the same manufacturer for fear of not being able to find one compatible. Or maybe someone here has some experience with that.

S


----------



## svard75

beston said:


> Nice bars, That's not a compact handlebar though. A compact handlebar usually has a short & shallow drop when compared to standard handlebars. Your bars have an ergonomic design, but a standard drop. Nothing wrong with that!
> 
> (compact bars)


Thanks. I thought that little squiggle in there could have passed as an attempt at compact lol.


----------



## svard75

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> What I love most about these bikes is that it's YOUR bike. You picked the frame, the wheels, the groupset, and the custom paint. It's something you pictured in your head and now it's in your hands.
> 
> I don't think I can go for an ISP version though. What if I change shoes or realize I'm not as short as I thought??
> 
> Also I can't choose between an FM028 or an FM039.
> I did email DengFu and ask is it possible to sell the FM028 with the FK006 forks, which look awesome.
> 
> [edit] Aaaw, just checked my email and tony_yangd said the FK006 doesn't fit the FM028


I think you've hit the nail on the head! This thread is a godsend for like open minded individuals who just can't sit around and stare at the mainstream large company offerings and be satisfied. We thrive on custom and individualism!

Both are very sexy but you're limited to the 1.25 and 1.5 tapered forks. I've noticed some of the main stream manufacturers have some tapered fork options, however haven't seen an aero fork in that option.

S

Edit: Actually I just searched for Tapered TT fork and that brought up a few options.


----------



## jdubb12

ordered a bike from jenny, shipped out on the 26th and its been sitting at Shenzhen for the last 2 days anyone know why it isnt moving?


----------



## Blaster0007

svard75 said:


> Unfortunately the fork would not work on the FM015 as it's headtube is 1 1/8" top and 1 1/2" bottom, however it appears that the FM101 would. Also re: headset. I would order the headset off the same manufacturer for fear of not being able to find one compatible. Or maybe someone here has some experience with that.
> 
> S


Okay so to be safe frame fork and headset?


----------



## ekgregory

jdubb12 said:


> ordered a bike from jenny, shipped out on the 26th and its been sitting at Shenzhen for the last 2 days anyone know why it isnt moving?


It's probably already left Shenzen. Once it's shipped from there, EMS stops tracking the shipment. If you live in the US, go to USPS.com and track it there - I bet it's already in the states.


----------



## Blaster0007

Does Greatkeen do the petrol colored fm101


----------



## jdubb12

USPS says it hasn't left china yet.


----------



## Blaster0007

jdubb12 said:


> USPS says it hasn't left china yet.


Have you tried to contact Jenny? From what I have read from these threads she is very good to deal with.


----------



## ptsbike55

Natbla,
Where did you get your frame?


----------



## ptsbike55

j4son,
How is the build going? Do you have a weight on your bare frame and fork? I was wondering if the weights listed are anywhere close to what they actually are?


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



transamman1999 said:


> any more pics?
> 
> that rear wheel clearance looks pretty close, can you take a close up pic of the clearance from the left side please?
> 
> 
> how do you like it? thoughts/feelings/opinions on the ISP? frame stiffness?
> 
> how did the build go? any complications?


This is the first FM039 versdion, so wheel is pretty close, i have ordered a second frame, the new frames has more clearance.
Building was straight forward, the front derailliuer bracket had to be adjusted/locktite, else no issues.. Building took only a few hours 
Feeling.. compared to a very stiff alu frame it might feel a bit flexi in the crowntube, but it turns great and feels much more stable. The flexi feeling when putting a lot of load in the handlebar could also be the fork, don't know. I Have tried driving high speed with no hands an hit the top tupe sideways with my fist, frame wobbles a bit but runs straight... if it was not stable, i would normaly be bleeding. 
opinions on the ISP... none, offset is 20mm (from what i remember), Bontrager parts will fit if you want it to fit oversize carbon rails. 
If you search my post's you will find more pictures 

Best regards


----------



## jdubb12

Blaster0007 said:


> Have you tried to contact Jenny? From what I have read from these threads she is very good to deal with.


I haven't talked to her since it shipped, but I will tonight.


----------



## eqtrian

jdubb12 said:


> ordered a bike from jenny, shipped out on the 26th and its been sitting at Shenzhen for the last 2 days anyone know why it isnt moving?


Are you using USPS tracking? On the USPS tracking website you won't see it ever leave Shenzen (until it arrives in the U.S.). It will just say "Processed through sort facility." That means it is on its way to the U.S.

On the EMS-Tracking.net website you will see: "Despatch from sorting centre" from Shenzen. That means the same thing... on its way to the U.S.


----------



## svard75

Blaster0007 said:


> Okay so to be safe frame fork and headset?


Fork maybe but not really necessary the forks steertube is standard 1 1/8 and 1.5 so any fork with the tapered steertube will work esp if you want that aero look. The headset I say yes because it's dirt cheap and down the road if you want a better quality at least you have the exact fit bearings and top cap so you can go by that. 

I'm slowly building my FM015 and found the headset they sell fit perfectly top and bottom, however what I also found was the crown race is uncut. * Don't attempt to mount the crown race as is on the carbon fork it'll put way too much pressure on the steertube at that joint and will most likely snap*. Put the crown race into a vice and cut a slit into one side with a hacksaw. It will then just slide on without any pressure.

S


----------



## Blaster0007

svard75 said:


> Fork maybe but not really necessary the forks steertube is standard 1 1/8 and 1.5 so any fork with the tapered steertube will work esp if you want that aero look. The headset I say yes because it's dirt cheap and down the road if you want a better quality at least you have the exact fit bearings and top cap so you can go by that.
> 
> I'm slowly building my FM015 and found the headset they sell fit perfectly top and bottom, however what I also found was the crown race is uncut. * Don't attempt to mount the crown race as is on the carbon fork it'll put way too much pressure on the steertube at that joint and will most likely snap*. Put the crown race into a vice and cut a slit into one side with a hacksaw. It will then just slide on without any pressure.
> 
> S


Are you talking for the FM101 only with the fork or either the fm101 or fm015

I would love to be able to just pickup the fm015 frame and headset and fit everything else.


----------



## stevesbike

Park makes a crown race tool for a tapered fork. You don't need to saw it, which will put too large a gap in it.


----------



## svard75

Here's my build so far.










Still waiting on my barrel adjusters and wheels!

Something interesting happened last night. I ordered ultralight Ti/Ce rd pulleys in red and they arrived, however I noticed that the SRAM upper pulley used a smaller bolt diameter! I had a hard time figuring this one out because the normal washer/spacers wouldn't work on these Ti/Ce pulleys since the bearing inner race is much larger. Finally figured it out and it's perfect. Shaved 6 grams of the RD weight lol.

S


----------



## Vee

I think the crown race would have come slotted of it was intended to be slotted. My fm015 crown race was tight but a very light sanding plus some force with a crown race setting tool (diy pvc) did the trick.


----------



## eqtrian

svard75 said:


> Fork maybe but not really necessary the forks steertube is standard 1 1/8 and 1.5 so any fork with the tapered steertube will work esp if you want that aero look. The headset I say yes because it's dirt cheap and down the road if you want a better quality at least you have the exact fit bearings and top cap so you can go by that.
> 
> I'm slowly building my FM015 and found the headset they sell fit perfectly top and bottom, however what I also found was the crown race is uncut. * Don't attempt to mount the crown race as is on the carbon fork it'll put way too much pressure on the steertube at that joint and will most likely snap*. Put the crown race into a vice and cut a slit into one side with a hacksaw. It will then just slide on without any pressure.
> 
> S


No need to slot it... and it's probably a bad idea to slot it anyway.

The easy & cheap way is to get a 2' long piece of 2" PVC (less than $3 at Lowes) and use a half round file to bevel the inside of one end to match the bevel on the outside of the crown race. Extra bonus points if you then smooth the bevel on the PVC with some sand paper. Then stand the PVC up on a hard surface, hold the fork upside down with a hand on each leg and bang it down on the PVC until the crown race seats fully. I like to rotate the fork around around a bit in a different orientation each time I smack it down in order to help the crown race seat evenly.

If you're a wimp it might take a dozen hits or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## bradf24

jdubb12
I am waiting for my frame from Dengfu. The tracking number on the EMS website contained the exact information that eqtrain posted. There was also a link to the left of the status field on the EMS website that is "tracking links" and when I clicked that link, pulled down to "United States" and clicked it took me to the USPS tracking page. I simply put the same tracking number I used with EMS into the USPS tracking page and domestic information regarding my package appeared on the USPS site. The latest status on the USPS site says "Acceptance - July 28, 2011, 7:15 pm - CHINA PEOPLES REP". Now I take all this to mean that USPS has "accepted" the package into its system. That may have happened in China and that may have happened in the US but I am now confident it is in the hands of USPS. All good news.
Brad "learning to wait" F


----------



## svard75

eqtrian said:


> No need to slot it... and it's probably a bad idea to slot it anyway.
> 
> The easy & cheap way is to get a 2' long piece of 2" PVC (less than $3 at Lowes) and use a half round file to bevel the inside of one end to match the bevel on the outside of the crown race. Extra bonus points if you then smooth the bevel on the PVC with some sand paper. Then stand the PVC up on a hard surface, hold the fork upside down with a hand on each leg and bang it down on the PVC until the crown race seats fully. I like to rotate the fork around around a bit in a different orientation each time I smack it down in order to help the crown race seat evenly.
> 
> If you're a wimp it might take a dozen hits or so. :thumbsup:


I understand this process and have done it to all of my MTB forks but the steertube there is aluminum. Carbon steertubes are really sensitive esp at that joint area. I would be pretty weary about putting that much stress around that area. What I noticed after cutting the steertube was I happen to find a void in the carbon layups. So it's a spot where air bubbles got in and were not pushed out. Carbon is full of these and unless you xray the entire area there's no way to know this. Imagine if the steertube to fork contains those voids and then the introduction of the additional stress. The slit while on the fork only stretches about 1mm apart and the bearing is a sealed cartrige so you won't even fell the difference. As for sanding the fork down?! OMG I would never do that. Be safe bro and check that thing out with an xray machine esp after sanding.

S


----------



## bradf24

*Checking Package from Dengfu?*

I know several folks hereabout have received packages from the Chinese companies that use EMS and USPS. Mina at Dengfu sent me a message asking me to "Pls check the goods first when you receive it, then sign your name on the paper because we will not deal with the problem about the transport broken after you signed you name on the list." Now I am wondering if this means I need to open the box and examine the contents inside to assure nothing was damaged in the shipping process and do all of this before signing the slip accepting the USPS package. Does anyone have any experience that can help me with this? The package is expected in the next 4-6 days.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Sylvania

Hi



svard75 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by eqtrian
> No need to slot it... and it's probably a bad idea to slot it anyway.
> 
> The easy & cheap way is to get a 2' long piece of 2" PVC (less than $3 at Lowes) and use a half round file to bevel the inside of one end to match the bevel on the outside of the crown race. Extra bonus points if you then smooth the bevel on the PVC with some sand paper. Then stand the PVC up on a hard surface, hold the fork upside down with a hand on each leg and bang it down on the PVC until the crown race seats fully. I like to rotate the fork around around a bit in a different orientation each time I smack it down in order to help the crown race seat evenly.
> 
> If you're a wimp it might take a dozen hits or so.
> 
> 
> I understand this process and have done it to all of my MTB forks but the steertube there is aluminum. Carbon steertubes are really sensitive esp at that joint area. I would be pretty weary about putting that much stress around that area. What I noticed after cutting the steertube was I happen to find a void in the carbon layups. So it's a spot where air bubbles got in and were not pushed out. Carbon is full of these and unless you xray the entire area there's no way to know this. Imagine if the steertube to fork contains those voids and then the introduction of the additional stress. The slit while on the fork only stretches about 1mm apart and the bearing is a sealed cartrige so you won't even fell the difference. As for sanding the fork down?! OMG I would never do that. Be safe bro and check that thing out with an xray machine esp after sanding.
> 
> S


Don't cut it if ain't cut! I have disassembled both a Scott and Bianchi and they use press fit with carbon steerer, and was allmost impossible to remove... The parts from china is cheap and you might have to polish the inside of the ring with very fine sandpaper (500-1000grit), mine looked like it had a joint in the metal and a bit of polishing made it smooth. test that the ring fit's the steering tube, you can not push it to correct position with you fingers, but test if it will fit the first 1/2 - 1mm. You can heat the metal part a bit with a hairdryer and use a tube, as descriped, to wack it into place. Did not take much force to do it.
Upper ring has a cut as this ring does not have the same load, and it has to move a bit when the "top cap" is adjusted.

when i cut the steering tube i also found a small air void, but it looks like it's between the Carbon and a thin layer inside the tube made of (maybe) glassfiber.

Best regards


----------



## svard75

bradf24 said:


> I know several folks hereabout have received packages from the Chinese companies that use EMS and USPS. Mina at Dengfu sent me a message asking me to "Pls check the goods first when you receive it, then sign your name on the paper because we will not deal with the problem about the transport broken after you signed you name on the list." Now I am wondering if this means I need to open the box and examine the contents inside to assure nothing was damaged in the shipping process and do all of this before signing the slip accepting the USPS package. Does anyone have any experience that can help me with this? The package is expected in the next 4-6 days.
> Thanks,
> Brad


They all suggest that but the reality is the mail delivery service will not always allow you to open the box. All you need to know when it arrives if the outside box is in good shape with no gouges etc the insides will usually be good as well.

For example my box was around 3.5feet x 3.5feet x 6 inches thick and it contained a frame, fork, hb, bottle cages, headset, spacers extra derailleur and packaging. HongFu double wraps their frames. All the main parts of the frame are wrapped with a thick spongy foam type material and the rear drop outs have the plastic braces plus there was a small plastic protective cap on the deraiileur hanger. Plus there was plastic plugs on the headtube openings and BB shell. The entire frame and fork were then double wrapped in a bubble wrap sleeve and packaged carefully in the box. Definitely take it all out and inspect it. If there is a crack somewhere on the frame or you're not happy with the finish let Mina know that usually isn't from shipping, anyway I'm rambling sorry.

S


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cut it if ain't cut! I have disassembled both a Scott and Bianchi and they use press fit with carbon steerer, and was allmost impossible to remove... The parts from china is cheap and you might have to polish the inside of the ring with very fine sandpaper (500-1000grit), mine looked like it had a joint in the metal and a bit of polishing made it smooth. test that the ring fit's the steering tube, you can not push it to correct position with you fingers, but test if it will fit the first 1/2 - 1mm. You can heat the metal part a bit with a hairdryer and use a tube, as descriped, to wack it into place. If mounted correctly it will work :thumbsup:
> 
> Upper ring has a cut as this ring does not have the same load, and it has to move a bit when the "top cap" is adjusted.
> 
> Best regards


You mentioned load. I'm interested in more details on that. I'm not a pro builder or anything but when I look at the crown race it has the tapered lip which fits into the bearing race. Won't that along with the compression from the stem and top cap keep that in line so it won't expand or move around?

S


----------



## eqtrian

svard75 said:


> I understand this process and have done it to all of my MTB forks but the steertube there is aluminum. Carbon steertubes are really sensitive esp at that joint area. I would be pretty weary about putting that much stress around that area. What I noticed after cutting the steertube was I happen to find a void in the carbon layups. So it's a spot where air bubbles got in and were not pushed out. Carbon is full of these and unless you xray the entire area there's no way to know this. Imagine if the steertube to fork contains those voids and then the introduction of the additional stress. The slit while on the fork only stretches about 1mm apart and the bearing is a sealed cartrige so you won't even fell the difference. As for sanding the fork down?! OMG I would never do that. Be safe bro and check that thing out with an xray machine esp after sanding.
> 
> S


The stress I can put on the base of the steerer tube with a little metal ring and a PVC pipe is about 100x less than when my front tire hits a big crack on a descent. I don't expect the fork will break then either.

You're worrying about something that isn't an issue.


----------



## svard75

Since we're talking tech here I wanted to share my experiences so far with the build and things that I found purely by forum posts and/or experimenting.

For example don't assume the BB shell is 68mm or even if it is don't assume you don't need spacers.
In my case the sram red black compact crankset had this sort of tapered section on the NDS which would make direct contact with the inside of the NDS bearing. I just could not get it to pass through and closer inspection made me discover it's in fact quite a bit larger so it was by design. 1 DS spacer did the trick and now everything's nice and flush and tight as should be.

Also if buying custom pulleys for the rear derailleur make sure you know the pulley bolt sizes. In my case I ordered a sweet set of Ti/Ce red aluminum pulleys and to my dismay the SRAM upper pulley bolt is much smaller than the standard so I actually spent quite a bit of time trying to figure out how to make this work. Finally figured it out and we're good.

That's about all I have for now.

S


----------



## svard75

eqtrian said:


> The stress I can put on the base of the steerer tube with a little metal ring and a PVC pipe is about 100x less than when my front tire hits a big crack on a descent. I don't expect the fork will break then either.
> 
> You're worrying about something that isn't an issue.


I won't argue that... but do you see anything wrong with putting a slit in the ring?

S


----------



## Sylvania

Hi Svard75

All i know is, that if you cut the ring you will have a "weak spot" betwwen the Carbon steering tube and the bearing .. and this ring is the first thing to transfer shock's from the fork and direct them into the bearing. 


Best regards


----------



## ms6073

svard75 said:


> As for sanding the fork down?! OMG I would never do that.


Agree 100% - no sanding of fork crown! If the crown race cannot be inserted using a make shift PVC, then time to go to a shoip with the proper crown race installation tool. By comparison, the crown race that was supplied with my 2011 Ridley X-Night CX frameset was not very cooperative during installation even with the use of a Park Tool crown race tool but I was not about to start removing material from the fork crown to get the task done.


----------



## svard75

Sylvania said:


> Hi Svard75
> 
> All i know is, that if you cut the ring you will have a "weak spot" betwwen the Carbon steering tube and the bearing .. and this ring is the first thing to transfer shock's from the fork and direct them into the bearing.
> 
> 
> Best regards


I've just spent some time reading other forums on splitting crown races and many many people have done this with no adverse effect. If this is the case why wouldn't all crown races come with a slit? I feel so much better that I don't have this additional load on my fork even though I understand the fork should be able to withstand impacts of much greater force it's just going to have that much less stress in that area.


Anyway I don't want to derail this thread so I'll stop talkin about it.

Cheers,
S


----------



## petepeterson

bradf24 said:


> I know several folks hereabout have received packages from the Chinese companies that use EMS and USPS. Mina at Dengfu sent me a message asking me to "Pls check the goods first when you receive it, then sign your name on the paper because we will not deal with the problem about the transport broken after you signed you name on the list." Now I am wondering if this means I need to open the box and examine the contents inside to assure nothing was damaged in the shipping process and do all of this before signing the slip accepting the USPS package. Does anyone have any experience that can help me with this? The package is expected in the next 4-6 days.
> Thanks,
> Brad


Yeah the idea is that if it's damaged you can refuse it and then postal will have to send it back on their dime. I was instructed to do so by Mina as well but they didn't let me do it at the post office without signing.


----------



## bradf24

Thanks svard75 and peterpeterson. I will make sure nothing is amiss with the packaging before taking off the hands of the USPS and will hope for the best when I open the box.
bradf


----------



## zender

petepeterson said:


> Yeah the idea is that if it's damaged you can refuse it and then postal will have to send it back on their dime. I was instructed to do so by Mina as well but they didn't let me do it at the post office without signing.


Yep, they all suggest you open it and inspect it for damage before signing. I've ordered 3 separate carbon frames over the years. One I picked up at the post office, but there was no way they were letting me unpack that box on the counter before signing. Just not policy. Yeah, I guess you could make a stink, but the PO is not a good place to cause drama given their history. I didn't even want to try and imagine what kind of grief I would have to endure to bounce the whole shipment back to China on USPS's dime.

Needless to say, the next two frames, I just left a signed note in my mailbox with the tracking number on it for them to just leave it at the front of the door. The frame is pretty sturdy and well packed, if a bottle cage is broken or the headset is missing, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Currently waiting on my FM039. Due to ship next week Jenny said.Placed order on 12 July. 

One thing I'm getting conflicting advice on is whether to use grease on headset and carbon steerer? Some say it will cause carbon to delaminate while others say it will squeak if it's not greased. Apparently there's special Shimano Dura Ace grease but again not sure if it is compatible with carbon. 

My first bike build so does anyone have any links to installing internal cabling? JUst concerned about that. 

Got Ultegra 6700 gruppo on bike24.de by the way for €599


----------



## paule11

bradf24 said:


> Thanks svard75 and peterpeterson. I will make sure nothing is amiss with the packaging before taking off the hands of the USPS and will hope for the best when I open the box.
> bradf


 I have opened items to check if there ok ask and see what they say sometimes couriers are interested depending on what you are recieving.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Posted reply but seems to have disappeared. Ordered FM039 July 12. Due to ship out next week.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

What's the story? I want this reply to be in the Chinese carbon frames thread. Why is it on its own?


----------



## paule11

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> What's the story? I want this reply to be in the Chinese carbon frames thread. Why is it on its own?[/QUOT]
> 
> Have you got display mode in linear mode on the top right hand corner of thread


----------



## jdubb12

bradf24 said:


> jdubb12
> I am waiting for my frame from Dengfu. The tracking number on the EMS website contained the exact information that eqtrain posted. There was also a link to the left of the status field on the EMS website that is "tracking links" and when I clicked that link, pulled down to "United States" and clicked it took me to the USPS tracking page. I simply put the same tracking number I used with EMS into the USPS tracking page and domestic information regarding my package appeared on the USPS site. The latest status on the USPS site says "Acceptance - July 28, 2011, 7:15 pm - CHINA PEOPLES REP". Now I take all this to mean that USPS has "accepted" the package into its system. That may have happened in China and that may have happened in the US but I am now confident it is in the hands of USPS. All good news.
> Brad "learning to wait" F


Yeah I was checking USPS and that's exactly what mine said for 2 days and finally as of last night it showed up in San Fran in customs, I'm hoping early to mid next week it will be here.


----------



## kip.duff

*head set advice please*

I ordered an FM015/English BB from DengFu about 9 months ago for my daughter (very nice!)- getting ready to order one for me. The headset that came with it was Neco brand. LBS had difficulty installing it. What are you guys using if not the one supplied with the frame?


----------



## eqtrian

kip.duff said:


> I ordered an FM015/English BB from DengFu about 9 months ago for my daughter (very nice!)- getting ready to order one for me. The headset that came with it was Neco brand. LBS had difficulty installing it. What are you guys using if not the one supplied with the frame?


The Neco that came with my bike from HongFu works great. It looks like every other Neco that I've seen come with these frames (expander plug type for carbon steerers).

I had no problems installing it... have you considered that your LBS may be giving you grief because you're bringing a bunch of parts from outside for them to put together? Just curious.


----------



## eqtrian

svard75 said:


> For example don't assume the BB shell is 68mm or even if it is don't assume you don't need spacers.
> In my case the sram red black compact crankset had this sort of tapered section on the NDS which would make direct contact with the inside of the NDS bearing. I just could not get it to pass through and closer inspection made me discover it's in fact quite a bit larger so it was by design. 1 DS spacer did the trick and now everything's nice and flush and tight as should be.


The SRAM GXP cranks don't go together like any other crankset that I can think of. They capture the inner race of the NDS bearing between the bevel you found on the shaft (inside of the splines) and the crank arm that you bolt on to the outside. The DS of the spindle just floats in the DS bearing. It's a neat design because there is no side loading added to either of the bearings.

Adding spacers on the DS could actually cause problems if you added too many spacers. I don't know how many spacers you could add to the road cranksets, but on the MTB cranksets they will usually tolerate a couple of spacers without causing any issues. Either way, if adding spacers doesn't cause problems then it isn't solving any problems either. Like I said, the drive side of the spindle just floats inside of the bearing.

I would guess that if you took out the DS spacer you added and then re-installed the NDS crank arm a few times you would get it to seat flush the same as it is now with the spacer.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

If I want to get Sram Force, or Red, do I need to get a BB68 or BB30?


----------



## JezBike

I would like to replace the Neco headset on my dengfu fm028. 
From the forums I know the FSA Orbit cf-40 or c-40 are a good fit, but they seem to be hard to come by at a good price

Does anyone know of alternatives that will fit??


----------



## Rainerhq

Why you want to replace it? Weight? How much it weights?
I wait mine to arrive.


----------



## JezBike

No, the weight is not an issue. My bike is not a weight weenie 
It's more about the appearance as I don't find the Neco headset to be very pretty
And I need a reason to go and tinker in the shed


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

eqtrian said:


> No need to slot it... and it's probably a bad idea to slot it anyway.
> 
> The easy & cheap way is to get a 2' long piece of 2" PVC (less than $3 at Lowes) and use a half round file to bevel the inside of one end to match the bevel on the outside of the crown race. Extra bonus points if you then smooth the bevel on the PVC with some sand paper. Then stand the PVC up on a hard surface, hold the fork upside down with a hand on each leg and bang it down on the PVC until the crown race seats fully. I like to rotate the fork around around a bit in a different orientation each time I smack it down in order to help the crown race seat evenly.
> 
> If you're a wimp it might take a dozen hits or so. :thumbsup:


you could hardly post up pictures of this technique. I find it hard to visualise. Cheers.


----------



## kip.duff

I don't think it was an attitude issue- I'm very diplomatic, and when bringing a job in like this, I am somewhat apologetic- had an auto repair shop for years, and when a customer brings in their own parts, I know it can cause problems in several different ways. The guy was actually happy to do the job, but expressed the fact that it gave him a tuff time. They do all sorts of work (Performance Bike in Fountain Valley CA), and they are not a road bike only store- could also be part of the problem. I guess I need to take a look at this closely: as I look at these bearing sets, they appear more complex than I had imagined. I see some concern in this forum about some component of the headset being too tight: I'm not clear at this point what they're referring to exactly. Maybe if I study installation instructions (I think I have found an FSA installation guide), I'll have a better idea. I think I'll order the Neco set ($14) with the bike, and have a go at it myself- if problems, can get a different brand- price and convenience on the Neco hard to beat- no big deal if I'm out $14.


----------



## kip.duff

eqtrian said:


> The Neco that came with my bike from HongFu works great. It looks like every other Neco that I've seen come with these frames (expander plug type for carbon steerers).
> 
> I had no problems installing it... have you considered that your LBS may be giving you grief because you're bringing a bunch of parts from outside for them to put together? Just curious.


I don't think it was an attitude issue- I'm very diplomatic, and when bringing a job in like this, I am somewhat apologetic- had an auto repair shop for years, and when a customer brings in their own parts, I know it can cause problems in several different ways. The guy was actually happy to do the job, but expressed the fact that it gave him a tuff time. They do all sorts of work (Performance Bike in Fountain Valley CA), and they are not a road bike only store- could also be part of the problem. I guess I need to take a look at this closely: as I look at these bearing sets, they appear more complex than I had imagined. I see some concern in this forum about some component of the headset being too tight: I'm not clear at this point what they're referring to exactly. Maybe if I study installation instructions (I think I have found an FSA installation guide), I'll have a better idea. I think I'll order the Neco set ($14) with the bike, and have a go at it myself- if problems, can get a different brand- price and convenience on the Neco hard to beat- no big deal if I'm out $14.


----------



## Rainerhq

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> you could hardly post up pictures of this technique. I find it hard to visualise. Cheers.


Internet hepls...
mtbresource.com/CrownRaceSetter.html


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

paule11 said:


> The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story? I want this reply to be in the Chinese carbon frames thread. Why is it on its own?[/QUOT]
> 
> Have you got display mode in linear mode on the top right hand corner of thread
> 
> 
> 
> Doh. Never copped that. Thanks. Apologies for 3 posts in a row.
Click to expand...


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Rainerhq said:


> Internet hepls...
> mtbresource.com/CrownRaceSetter.html


Thanks a mill.


----------



## shabbasuraj

Anyone got a source for gruppos? No one has brought up the issue in a while...

thanks.!


----------



## eqtrian

shabbasuraj said:


> Anyone got a source for gruppos? No one has brought up the issue in a while...
> 
> thanks.!


SRAM Force:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3470084#post3470084


----------



## eqtrian

kip.duff said:


> I don't think it was an attitude issue- I'm very diplomatic, and when bringing a job in like this, I am somewhat apologetic- had an auto repair shop for years, and when a customer brings in their own parts, I know it can cause problems in several different ways. The guy was actually happy to do the job, but expressed the fact that it gave him a tuff time. They do all sorts of work (Performance Bike in Fountain Valley CA), and they are not a road bike only store- could also be part of the problem. I guess I need to take a look at this closely: as I look at these bearing sets, they appear more complex than I had imagined. I see some concern in this forum about some component of the headset being too tight: I'm not clear at this point what they're referring to exactly. Maybe if I study installation instructions (I think I have found an FSA installation guide), I'll have a better idea. I think I'll order the Neco set ($14) with the bike, and have a go at it myself- if problems, can get a different brand- price and convenience on the Neco hard to beat- no big deal if I'm out $14.


Yes, get the Neco. It's a good (maybe even great) headset considering how little they charge!!

Here's a neat picture of the headset parts. You can hover over the items to get the description, then read down in the comments at the bottom of the page for the assembly order:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/5659593258/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/5659023287/

The part we were talking about being a tight fit is the crown race (top right in the first picture, labeled as "lower race"). They are designed to be an extremely tight - some people argue too tight - press fit in the last 1/2" or so.

In case it's hard to decifer the notes from the image, the correct order from bottom to top for the headset is: Crown race, lower bearing, upper bearing, compression ring, shims (as many as you need to allow the upper seal to move freely), upper seal. 

Then you will have steerer tube spacers above that (up to 35mm or so to get your stack where you want it), and then your stem, then another 5mm steerer tube spacer at least (a carbon steerer tube should ideally have a spacer above the stem), and then the headset expander plug in the top of the steerer tube.


----------



## eqtrian

Rainerhq said:


> Internet hepls...
> mtbresource.com/CrownRaceSetter.html


Note that I prefer to set the race with the entirely assembly upside down from that photo - especially with these carbon forks. No hammers involved. Just slam the fork down onto the PVC. Also, don't use a round cap on the end of the PVC when doing this upside down because you want the PVC to be able to stand up straight on the hard surface without someone else having to hold it vertical.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3477825&postcount=2750


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

eqtrian said:


> Yes, get the Neco. It's a good (maybe even great) headset considering how little they charge!!
> 
> Here's a neat picture of the headset parts. You can hover over the items to get the description, then read down in the comments at the bottom of the page for the assembly order:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/5659593258/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/5659023287/
> 
> The part we were talking about being a tight fit is the crown race (top right in the first picture, labeled as "lower race"). They are designed to be an extremely tight - some people argue too tight - press fit in the last 1/2" or so.
> 
> In case it's hard to decifer the notes from the image, the correct order from bottom to top for the headset is: Crown race, lower bearing, upper bearing, compression ring, shims (as many as you need to allow the upper seal to move freely), upper seal.
> 
> Then you will have steerer tube spacers above that (up to 35mm or so to get your stack where you want it), and then your stem, then another 5mm steerer tube spacer at least (a carbon steerer tube should ideally have a spacer above the stem), and then the headset expander plug in the top of the steerer tube.


Legend. Thanks very much for this info.


----------



## svard75

So far


----------



## f3rg

eqtrian said:


> Here's a neat picture of the headset parts. You can hover over the items to get the description, then read down in the comments at the bottom of the page for the assembly order:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/5659593258/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/one9us/5659023287/
> 
> The part we were talking about being a tight fit is the crown race (top right in the first picture, labeled as "lower race"). They are designed to be an extremely tight - some people argue too tight - press fit in the last 1/2" or so.
> 
> In case it's hard to decipher the notes from the image, the correct order from bottom to top for the headset is: Crown race, lower bearing, upper bearing, compression ring, shims (as many as you need to allow the upper seal to move freely), upper seal.
> 
> Then you will have steerer tube spacers above that (up to 35mm or so to get your stack where you want it), and then your stem, then another 5mm steerer tube spacer at least (a carbon steerer tube should ideally have a spacer above the stem), and then the headset expander plug in the top of the steerer tube.


Hey, those are my photos. I guess I should have posted them here, but I guess they're easy enough to find with a Google search, so thanks for posting.

As for the headset, it may be cheap, but it's light enough and works great. Installation could not have been easier, and I only used a $5 DIY headset press to install it. I really don't understand why anyone--especially a mech at an LBS--would have issues installing it. As for the lower race: *people, stop cutting the damn things!* Install with a PVC pipe by hammering down on it with a rubber mallet. It literally took less than 10 seconds--and probably only 4-5 whacks--to seat it. No sanding is necessary, and nothing needs to be slotted. Seriously, does no one spend 30 seconds going to YouTube for a how-to?


----------



## f3rg

*PVC lower race tool*

Okay, here's what you use for the lower bearing race. The pipe is marked as 1.25", but the internal diameter is actually 1 5/16. The opposite end is flared out to 1 5/8". Use the smaller end for standard 1 1/8" headsets, and the flared end for 1.5" headsets, like what we all have on the *FM015* frame/fork. **For the record, this is the very pipe I used to seat the race on my FM015 fork**

Holding the fork in your hand under the crown (where the legs meet the steerer), slide the race down as far as you can by hand, then slide the pipe down on top of it. Use a rubber mallet or dead-blow hammer to gently seat it. DON'T set the fork legs on the ground while you hit it.

The pipe is cut to about 17" end-to-end, which is long enough for most steerers. Cut yours longer if you see fit.


----------



## eqtrian

f3rg said:


> Okay, here's what you use for the lower bearing race. The pipe is marked as 1.25", but the internal diameter is actually 1 5/16. The opposite end is flared out to 1 5/8". Use the smaller end for standard 1 1/8" headsets, and the flared end for 1.5" headsets, like what we all have on the *FM015* frame/fork. **For the record, this is the very pipe I used to seat the race on my FM015 fork**


Thanks for the pictures, btw! I like both your Flick'r photostream and your blog. I indeed found them on Google when I was looking to build my FM015.

Earlier I said that I used a piece of 2" PVC.... I went and found it and it's actually 1.5" Schedule 40 PVC pipe. (That makes more sense anyway...)

I still prefer standing the PVC pipe on the ground and slamming the fork onto it upside down...


----------



## eqtrian

svard75 said:


> So far


Killer! Now stop posting and get it finished! :thumbsup:

When I got my parts from HongFu a couple weeks ago I stayed up till 4am building mine up... then slept 3 hours and got up to go for a ride. 

I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## eqtrian

A couple pictures of my FM015 from HongFu.... SRAM Force groupset, HB003 bars, BWW Blackset Race 11 wheels. Total weight as shown is 15.7 lbs without pedals.


----------



## svard75

eqtrian said:


> Killer! Now stop posting and get it finished! :thumbsup:
> 
> When I got my parts from HongFu a couple weeks ago I stayed up till 4am building mine up... then slept 3 hours and got up to go for a ride.
> 
> I'll post some pictures later.


Can't wait to see them. I would have finished it trust me. The problem is I haven't received all my parts yet. The barrel adjusters are stuck in customs for some reason! 

S


----------



## f3rg

You could have gotten barrel adjusters (M5-type) on Amazon for a few bucks.


----------



## PCMarcelino

svard75 said:


> So far
> ...snip...


Awesome build, svard!

Great Job Man!


----------



## svard75

PCMarcelino said:


> Awesome build, svard!
> 
> Great Job Man!


Thanks! I will admit I screwed up royally. I measured the post 3 times and still cut it too short. Its 4cm too short! Urgh. I know exactly why too. Stupid mistake. When I measured my inseam I wore shoes and the measurement was 87 cm. I then measured and marked it. Later I realized that the topper is not accounted for. I measured the topper to the top of the seat and it was 6cm. Stupid me instead of measuring from the inside top of the topper to the seat and using that number I chopped off the entire 6cm!!! So let's talk about cutting the isp mast totally off and installing a seatpost. Has anyone here done it? I found a 37mm clamp but what size seatpost do I need? What length should I get?

S


----------



## kip.duff

eqtrian said:


> Yes, get the Neco. It's a good (maybe even great) headset considering how little they charge!!
> 
> Here's a neat picture of the headset parts. You can hover over the items to get the description, then read down in the comments at the bottom of the page for the assembly order:
> 
> 
> The part we were talking about being a tight fit is the crown race (top right in the first picture, labeled as "lower race"). They are designed to be an extremely tight - some people argue too tight - press fit in the last 1/2" or so.
> 
> In case it's hard to decifer the notes from the image, the correct order from bottom to top for the headset is: Crown race, lower bearing, upper bearing, compression ring, shims (as many as you need to allow the upper seal to move freely), upper seal.
> 
> Then you will have steerer tube spacers above that (up to 35mm or so to get your stack where you want it), and then your stem, then another 5mm steerer tube spacer at least (a carbon steerer tube should ideally have a spacer above the stem), and then the headset expander plug in the top of the steerer tube.



Thanks so much for making this simpler for me. I'll post questions if I have any more problems. Kip.........................


----------



## kip.duff

eqtrian said:


> Yes, get the Neco. It's a good (maybe even great) headset considering how little they charge!!
> 
> Here's a neat picture of the headset parts. You can hover over the items to get the description, then read down in the comments at the bottom of the page for the assembly order:
> 
> 
> The part we were talking about being a tight fit is the crown race (top right in the first picture, labeled as "lower race"). They are designed to be an extremely tight - some people argue too tight - press fit in the last 1/2" or so.
> 
> In case it's hard to decifer the notes from the image, the correct order from bottom to top for the headset is: Crown race, lower bearing, upper bearing, compression ring, shims (as many as you need to allow the upper seal to move freely), upper seal.
> 
> Then you will have steerer tube spacers above that (up to 35mm or so to get your stack where you want it), and then your stem, then another 5mm steerer tube spacer at least (a carbon steerer tube should ideally have a spacer above the stem), and then the headset expander plug in the top of the steerer tube.



The upper and lower bearings: how do they fit in the bikes head tube? Is it an interference (tight) fit? Tap into bike's head tube with proper size PCV or rubber mallet?

Kip............


----------



## f3rg

kip.duff said:


> The upper and lower bearings: how do they fit in the bikes head tube? Is it an interference (tight) fit? Tap into bike's head tube with proper size PCV or rubber mallet?
> 
> Kip............


Google how to make a DIY headset press (it'll cost $5), or go buy one from Park Tools. I built my DIY version in 1999, and still use it on every bike I build.


----------



## jimlmackjr

*Which frame*

Which frame is a copy to the 2010 CANNONDALE SUPER SIX 
i would like to find it and have the designed in black and yellow


----------



## svard75

eqtrian said:


> A couple pictures of my FM015 from HongFu.... SRAM Force groupset, HB003 bars, BWW Blackset Race 11 wheels. Total weight as shown is 15.7 lbs without pedals.


Sexy man! 

I found a solution to my too short ISP. The Ratio Tacto. It's 190mm in length where 100mm is the internal length and 90mm is external. The external length can be adjusted between 60mm and 90mm. I bought one of CRC just now. Pretty expensive mistake :cryin:

I think I would have preferred the matching ritchey wet red seatpost but the internal diameter is a hair over 31.8 and I looked down into the seattube and it's got all sorts of junk in there from the resin and carbon layups I wouldn't even be able to fit it very far so I think this adjustable ISP topper is the better option here.

S


----------



## paterberg

*Deng Fu webpage?*

Anyone know what's happened to the Deng Fu website? Been trying to load it up for a couple of days now but no joy. Only seem to be able to contact them through alibaba which isn't ideal.


----------



## FTR

It intermittently goes down.
Perhaps because the Chinese Govt disables the internet?


----------



## Klitgaard

*Longer toptube*

wich bike to go for with a long toptupe and ISP? My alu bikes toptube is 59.5cm.
My height is 186 inseam is 89cm will normally fit but my overbody is a little long.


----------



## PeteMadog

Nearly finished, just need a new saddle and some new wheels but they'll have to wait.


----------



## Rainerhq

Nice! Which frame is this and who did the painting?


----------



## svard75

kip.duff said:


> The upper and lower bearings: how do they fit in the bikes head tube? Is it an interference (tight) fit? Tap into bike's head tube with proper size PCV or rubber mallet?
> 
> Kip............


I pushed mine in with my fingers.

S


----------



## beston

svard75 said:


> Sexy man!
> 
> I found a solution to my too short ISP. The Ratio Tacto. It's 190mm in length where 100mm is the internal length and 90mm is external. The external length can be adjusted between 60mm and 90mm. I bought one of CRC just now. Pretty expensive mistake :cryin:
> S


I'm sorry it had to come as a result of a bad mistake, but that is a pretty neat solution! My biggest concern with ISP frames is the lack of adjustability (at least going up!). Even switching saddles would be a difficult task. This seat post topper would give more than enough flexibility.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

beston said:


> I'm sorry it had to come as a result of a bad mistake, but that is a pretty neat solution! My biggest concern with ISP frames is the lack of adjustability (at least going up!). Even switching saddles would be a difficult task. This seat post topper would give more than enough flexibility.


I love the look of the ISP version but I just can't buy one. It's not just changing the saddle, but more changing my shoes.

Talking of saddles, I was thinking of buying one of these for my (future) FM028.

Selle Italia CX Zero, you'll have to google image search as I'm still new here. It's 81 grams.

Or if you want a more softer ride, there's the Selle Italia CX Zero Teknologika version which is 96 grams.

Does anyone here own one? What are they like?

Also, how trust worthy are the Chinese handlebars that match the bikes? It's not gonna snap on me while I'm hunkering along in the drops during a sprint, is it?


----------



## beston

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Also, how trust worthy are the Chinese handlebars that match the bikes? It's not gonna snap on me while I'm hunkering along in the drops during a sprint, is it?


I had a set of carbon handlebars (traditional bend) from Great Keen bikes. They were light (<200g), but I never felt completely comfortable / confident with them. I've since returned to aluminum bars. Not only have I found a shape that I'm more comfortable with, but I'm also confident in the quality of them. The aluminum bars are about 80g heavier, but that is an insignificant price to pay.

I've also found that you can get some good quality aluminum stems that weigh and cost substantially less than most carbon stems out there (the Shimano PLT and Uno stems come to mind).


----------



## gb155

Looking for a decal set for my almost finished fm015

My fm028 is livestong and I love it but considering something different for the 015

Thoughts & links please gentlemen


----------



## f3rg

Klitgaard said:


> wich bike to go for with a long toptupe and ISP? My alu bikes toptube is 59.5cm.
> My height is 186 inseam is 89cm will normally fit but my overbody is a little long.


The FM028 has a much longer top tube than the FM015, which is why I went for the 015. Check the specs here and see what comes close to your current frame: http://cheapcarbonframes.com/2010/07/fm028-frame-geometry/


----------



## PeteMadog

Rainerhq said:


> Nice! Which frame is this and who did the painting?


More details here

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12792939


----------



## f3rg

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> I love the look of the ISP version but I just can't buy one. It's not just changing the saddle, but more changing my shoes.


The OEM seat mast topper on the FM015 (and perhaps others) is definitely not adjustable for height once you get it in place. It has that dumb cutout on the side, so if you were to raise it, you'd see the top edge of the seat mast.

I went to a Ritchey topper, and it's very adjustable for height, maybe by as much an an inch. The better one to get is the 70mm, since it'll allow for the most adjustment; the 50mm model obviously doesn't allow as much. Both are lighter than OEM.


----------



## Eyon

I'm looking at placing an order for a FM015-ISP in the next week or so. I really need some help on sizing though. I'm 6'1", with a 34.5" inside leg and 28" inside leg to sternal notch. I'm thinking a 58cm will be right?

Split between Hongfu and Dengfu and if i want matte 3k, gloss 3k or painted.

Will be running a "budget" setup of Rival and Aksiums

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Eyon

f3rg said:


> Hongfu was incredibly good to me.
> 
> Do you have a current road bike to compare geometry with?


Yes I ride a basic Specialized Secteur 56cm, with the seatpost on the max extension mark, but it just doesn't feel right, I think I need a longer frame with less seatpost showing (or saddle-bar drop), hence the size up to 58? I also want something racier, hence the FM015


----------



## f3rg

Eyon said:


> I'm looking at placing an order for a FM015-ISP in the next week or so. I really need some help on sizing though. I'm 6'1", with a 34.5" inside leg and 28" inside leg to sternal notch. I'm thinking a 58cm will be right?
> 
> Split between Hongfu and Dengfu and if i want matte 3k, gloss 3k or painted.
> 
> Will be running a "budget" setup of Rival and Aksiums
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


Hongfu was incredibly good to me.

Do you have a current road bike to compare geometry with?


----------



## FTR

Eyon said:


> I'm looking at placing an order for a FM015-ISP in the next week or so. I really need some help on sizing though. I'm 6'1", with a 34.5" inside leg and 28" inside leg to sternal notch. I'm thinking a 58cm will be right?
> 
> Split between Hongfu and Dengfu and if i want matte 3k, gloss 3k or painted.
> 
> Will be running a "budget" setup of Rival and Aksiums
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


FM015 will give you a much greater saddle to bar drop than FM028 or even the FM006 in a 57cm.
Nearly every FM015 I have seen here has a stack of spacers under the stem as a result.

Will post this calculator  yet again so that you can see what I mean.


----------



## mrcreosote

Eyon said:


> I'm looking at placing an order for a FM015-ISP in the next week or so. I really need some help on sizing though. I'm 6'1", with a 34.5" inside leg and 28" inside leg to sternal notch. I'm thinking a 58cm will be right?
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


http://www.bikeforest.com/CAD/bikeCAD.php

This is a java app, but one of the tools allows you to input your body measurements and it will come up with a recommended geometry


----------



## kip.duff

*FM015 in BB30 in stock anywhere??*

I'm in touch with Mina a Dengfu- no BB30 in stock (53cm). I've looked in this forum, and it seems there is very little stocking of BB30. Am I missing something? Thanks, Kip.....


----------



## Eyon

mrcreosote said:


> This is a java app, but one of the tools allows you to input your body measurements and it will come up with a recommended geometry


Doesnt seem to be working for me, I add in my details and it only gives me 4 reading, for saddle height, crank length, bar width and ST length :mad2:

I think I'll just order a 58, cant be too wrong.


----------



## c.roots

hi,

My FM28 is just about sorted, one question regarding the seatpost, I purchased the carbon seatpost from dengfu, but find the saddle tilts up due to the groves in the top of the seatpost where the rails of the saddle sit.........which i'm not too keen on. I've removed the saddle completely to check but didnt see anything that could be adjusted.

Have i missed smething, can the tilt actually be adjusted or is it fixed? and if it cant be adjusted what diameter seatpost is siutable if I didnt want to use a shim? 

many thanks

J


----------



## Rainerhq

c.roots said:


> if it cant be adjusted what diameter seatpost is siutable if I didnt want to use a shim?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> J


You have the seatpost in your hands? Why don´t you measure it?


----------



## kuotabike

*my hong fu 2010 build*

built this up last year cant fault it in any way, :thumbsup:


----------



## Aleesa

im kinda new to building a bike from the ground up, im looking at the fm018 model that states it has a 68mm english threaded bottom bracket, if i were to buy a bottom bracket would I only be looking for english threaded kind and what kind of crankset would i be looking for to match the bottom bracket?


----------



## Rainerhq

Yes, your frame needs BSA = english threaded bottom bracket.
It depends on your budget which BB and crankset you gonna buy. I´m Shimano man, so I suggest Ultegra 6700


----------



## Aleesa

thanks rainer, i had my eye set on sram red for a while so i was looking at this:
[http]://cgi.ebay.com/2010-2011-Sram-Red-TT-Groupset-Complete-/250746807161?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D15%26pmod%3D250746810934%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1760466823280438801#ht_852wt_1139

it says it comes with bb cups, im not sure what exactly that means, do i need to purchase something else to complete the build?


----------



## Rainerhq

You cant´t use SRAM bottom bracket and crank on frame that has BSA.
SRAM needs frame which has BB30. If you already have the frame with BSA then no SRAM, but if you don´t have frame yet and want to use SRAM crankset, then search frame with BB30.


----------



## beston

Rainerhq said:


> You cant´t use SRAM bottom bracket and crank on frame that has BSA.
> SRAM needs frame which has BB30. If you already have the frame with BSA then no SRAM, but if you don´t have frame yet and want to use SRAM crankset, then search frame with BB30.



No. This is not correct. SRAM usually produces two different versions of each series crank set. The GXP version is BSA compatible, and the BB30 version is meant for BB30 bottom brackets.


----------



## steve90068

I just signed up for the Pedal Force group buy on their new frame. not sure what model it is in Dengfu terms but it looks awesome http://pedalforce.com/online/product_info.php?products_id=20494

plus you get to work with an american company and get a 5 year warranty.

$550 for the frame/fork is a steak


----------



## config

Rainerhq said:


> You cant´t use SRAM bottom bracket and crank on frame that has BSA.
> SRAM needs frame which has BB30. If you already have the frame with BSA then no SRAM, but if you don´t have frame yet and want to use SRAM crankset, then search frame with BB30.


This information is incorrect! SRAM has English (BSA), Italian, BB30, & BB86 bottom brackets available. They even have a BB30 to BSA adaptor kit. You should be able to use a SRAM crank with just about any SRAM compatible BB combination.


----------



## FTR

Sure is a lot of people who are playing with fire in this thread recently.
The mechanical ineptitude is astounding.


----------



## octapotamus

^^no kidding. It's a bike thread that is now rapidly turning into a newbs building bikes they know eff all about thread. There's been a dramatic increase in dumbhattery of late, and not nearly enough searching done before piping up. 5 minutes of Googling or searching the forums here could save much embarrassment. I wonder if folks that are so lazy would even ride their terrifying poorly assembled wheelchairs in waiting.
My FM757 is so freaking sweet (token topical post). Do a search for it.


----------



## f3rg

Rainerhq said:


> You cant´t use SRAM bottom bracket and crank on frame that has BSA.
> SRAM needs frame which has BB30. If you already have the frame with BSA then no SRAM, but if you don´t have frame yet and want to use SRAM crankset, then search frame with BB30.


Really?  Then why the hell do I have a SRAM Force BSA on my FM015?

The frame can be had with either, and the Red crankset he linked to would work perfectly.




FTR said:


> Sure is a lot of people who are playing with fire in this thread recently.
> The mechanical ineptitude is astounding.


I agree, when did this become a how-to thread? We have how many pages full of info on these bikes, and most people seem to be completely ignoring them, then going on to ask (mechanical and other technical) questions that would be better suited for other sections of the forum.


----------



## FTR

f3rg said:


> I agree, when did this become a how-to thread? We have how many pages full of info on these bikes, and most people seem to be completely ignoring them, then going on to ask (mechanical and other technical) questions that would be better suited for other sections of the forum.


Half the problem is that the threads are just too big and it can be hard to find what you want easily.
The forums search function is a bit crappy but it is useable.
But stuff like people managing to cut off their ISP 4cm short and people stating that you cannot use SRAM with BSA BB's and people not being able to get a seatpost to work.
Seriously, if you are struggling with this stuff then building bikes is probably not for you.
I have read some of the most stupid questions here and have held my tongue previously.
Also the number of times I have seen a question about geometry differences between the FM015 and FM028 is getting ridiculous. My answers to this question seem to fall on deaf ears based on the number of FM015's I have seen with about 40mm of spacers under the stem.

Oh yeah, and if you do have to ask dumb/newbie mechanical questions, this might be a better place to do it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=98


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Half the problem is that the threads are just too big and it can be hard to find what you want easily.
> The forums search function is a bit crappy but it is useable.
> But stuff like people managing to cut off their ISP 4cm short and people stating that you cannot use SRAM with BSA BB's and people not being able to get a seatpost to work.
> Seriously, if you are struggling with this stuff then building bikes is probably not for you.
> I have read some of the most stupid questions here and have held my tongue previously.
> Also the number of times I have seen a question about geometry differences between the FM015 and FM028 is getting ridiculous. My answers to this question seem to fall on deaf ears based on the number of FM015's I have seen with about 40mm of spacers under the stem.
> 
> Oh yeah, and if you do have to ask dumb/newbie mechanical questions, this might be a better place to do it:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=98


Hey! Cutting the isp too short is a common mistake. I simply wanted to share my mistake so no one else makes it and where better to post it. 

Although I agree posting stuff like sram is not bsa compatible or any statement as a fact without the proper research is ignorance. 

S


----------



## f3rg

FTR said:


> Also the number of times I have seen a question about geometry differences between the FM015 and FM028 is getting ridiculous. My answers to this question seem to fall on deaf ears based on the number of FM015's I have seen with about 40mm of spacers under the stem.


Who needs a bunch of silly spacers anyway? ut:


----------



## FTR

Ferg
Yours is one of the very few here that does not run a mile of spacers.


----------



## ptsbike55

Has anyone had any dealings with Jing Cycling? They are advertising a new style dogma frame that weighs 1000 gms. Can't seem to get a response from them.


----------



## k.ron

steve90068 said:


> I just signed up for the Pedal Force group buy on their new frame. not sure what model it is in Dengfu terms but it looks awesome [pedalforce.com/online/product_info.php?products_id=20494][/url]
> 
> plus you get to work with an american company and get a 5 year warranty.
> 
> $550 for the frame/fork is a steak


----------------------------

It looks like a FM757.


----------



## octapotamus

*sort of*



k.ron said:


> ----------------------------
> 
> It looks like a FM757.


but it definitely isn't. 

there are many details that are different from the 757 at first glance.

- headtube
- FD cable routing (757 doesn't have a small hole in the BB, the cable pops straight up adjacent to the ST)
- fork is completely different
- 757 seat stays are way thinner

I'm sure there are heaps more but that's all I can be hatted pointing out for now.


----------



## Rainerhq

beston said:


> No. This is not correct. SRAM usually produces two different versions of each series crank set. The GXP version is BSA compatible, and the BB30 version is meant for BB30 bottom brackets.


I´m really sorry for this wrong information:mad2:, very grateful for this lesson.
So if I want to use SRAM crankset on frame with BSA, I must have GXP bb? Heard very bad things about GXP, maybe now they´re OK.
Do you suggest BB30 over GXP?

EDIT: also sorry for the offtopic in this thread


----------



## dcurzon

f3rg said:


> Who needs a bunch of silly spacers anyway? ut:


ah man, this would look AWESOME with 40-50mm of spacers!


----------



## Backflush

ptsbike55 said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with Jing Cycling? They are advertising a new style dogma frame that weighs 1000 gms. Can't seem to get a response from them.


I've tried contacting them a few times. I would not place any orders as it's probably a scam.


----------



## f3rg

Rainerhq said:


> I´m really sorry for this wrong information:mad2:, very grateful for this lesson.
> So if I want to use SRAM crankset on frame with BSA, I must have GXP bb? Heard very bad things about GXP, maybe now they´re OK.
> Do you suggest BB30 over GXP?
> 
> EDIT: also sorry for the offtopic in this thread


Early GXP bottom brackets had issues, but I think it's all worked out now. They had more issues on mountain bikes than road bikes, due to dirt, mud and water.



dcurzon said:


> ah man, this would look AWESOME with 40-50mm of spacers!


Too bad I already chopped the steerer so short. God I'm so_ stupid!_ :mad2:


----------



## alexb618

half the people in this thread would be better off with touring type bikes rather than race bikes, based on most of the unreal setups i have seen lately


----------



## svard75

alexb618 said:


> half the people in this thread would be better off with touring type bikes rather than race bikes, based on most of the unreal setups i have seen lately


Please elaborate on why you feel this way. I'm interested to know which setups you see here are unreal.

S


----------



## ptsbike55

I have read post on here about only using the vendors most highly talked about on here, but what is the concern about going through Alibaba?


----------



## B05

nice bikes


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

I notice the yishunbike site has changed. It's harder to navigate now. Plus, what's the differnce between *CP* 88mm Carbon Clincher and *CC* 88mm Carbon Clincher?



ptsbike55 said:


> I have read post on here about only using the vendors most highly talked about on here, but what is the concern about going through Alibaba?


The fact that they do money transfers and trade using Western Union means if you don't get your bike, you can't get your money back.


----------



## Jaytron

I just wanted to say thank you for all your feedback. I read through most of this 110 page thread and am convinced that I'm ok with this frame to replace my wrecked Scott. Most of my components are reusable, so a cheap frame is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Sylvania

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> I notice the yishunbike site has changed. It's harder to navigate now. Plus, what's the differnce between *CP* 88mm Carbon Clincher and *CC* 88mm Carbon Clincher?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they do money transfers and trade using Western Union means if you don't get your bike, you can't get your money back.


CC carbon rim, china spokes
CP carbon rim, pillar spokes ( lower weight )


----------



## edmuggles

well after close to a week of reading... i've pushed the button on a FM015 from hongfu, as there seemed to be the fewest communication errors with her. i am really excited to finally put those two shoe boxes of components that i have collected on to a new frame. 
thank you to every one that has posted your bikes and reviews of the dealings with the chinese bike industry. 

promise to do my part and post pics and a review of my new bike when its finished


----------



## FTR

alexb618 said:


> half the people in this thread would be better off with touring type bikes rather than race bikes, based on most of the unreal setups i have seen lately


Actually all they really need is to use and understand the calculator that I have posted about half a dozen times and they would see that the FM015 has a low stack height and so will build with an aggressive position.
If they do not have good flexibility this will not suit.
Hell, I am hyper-flexible (can touch my hands flat on the floor) and decided that the FM015 was too low a stack height for me.
The 58cm FM015 has a 23mm lower stack than the same sized FM028.
That would see many of these guys using a much more reasonable 10 - 15mm of spacers rather than 40mm or so and/or flipped stems that are prevalent.


----------



## Local Hero

I'm seriously considering a FM039 with S-WORDS on the downtube, reVENGE on the chainstay and a replacing mclauren with my name. 








Of course, it would have this paint scheme: 









And I can swap the BB30 with an eccentric BB, run it single speed, and smash flat course criteriums.

Oh...how nice it is to fantasize. It's between a SS crit crusher and a SS cyclocross machine.


----------



## joris123

Trends for 2012.
besides of the aero bike trend, are there other trends for next year? which supplier sells the newest type bike frames?


----------



## uhnooffensebut

The FM039 looks really nice, although I found out about it just after pulling the trigger on an FLY-FR-005 (aka FM001) from flyxii.com.

I may end up still getting one if for some reason I don't like the FLY-RF-005, it looks awesome!


----------



## Local Hero

Has anyone seen the fake Colnagos?


----------



## FTR

Local Hero said:


> Has anyone seen the fake Colnagos?


Not since the last time this question was asked.


----------



## Local Hero

Well I like the way those bars look. They are really tempting. 

I just ordered a flat bar for my townie. 










If all goes well I'll post some pictures of what I get in the mail.


----------



## petepeterson

FTR said:


> Not since the last time this question was asked.


Has anyone actually successfully bought and received a cyclingyong 'nago?


----------



## mrbubbles

petepeterson said:


> Has anyone actually successfully bought and received a cyclingyong 'nago?


Yes. It does exist.


----------



## koniek

Hello to all.
I´m new in this forum. I´m interested in the FM028 frame in size 60, Can anybody tell me something about if this frame is flexible or rigid?
regards


----------



## blend76

Hi guys,

Anybody willing to share their bike for a test ride? I made a map where the interested should be able to add your bike model, size and preferred contact details.

Map

I have FM015 in 580 size that I can give out, but would like to try the same frame in 550 model. Also I would be keen to try the Chinarello.


----------



## 9-18 Fast

So does anyone know what “Open mold” Ritte Bikes is using for their new road frame? (The white one with the internal cable routing) I know it looks like a FM015 But that frame does not come with the internal cable routing.


----------



## wevergo

Local Hero said:


> Has anyone seen the fake Colnagos?


See this topic:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=246410


----------



## Rob81

as ugly as the original Colnagos...


----------



## Klitgaard

*Frames in size 60-62cm?*

anyone know chinese company making this size of frames?
I know about the FM028 but looking for others.


----------



## Eyon

blend76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anybody willing to share their bike for a test ride? I made a map where the interested should be able to add your bike model, size and preferred contact details.
> 
> I have FM015 in 580 size that I can give out, but would like to try the same frame in 550 model. Also I would be keen to try the Chinarello.


Great idea, shame you're in Finland, I'd like to try a 58cm FM015!


----------



## vladvm

for chinarello forks....5mm spacer on top of stem, yay or nay?


----------



## beston

vladvm said:


> for chinarello forks....5mm spacer on top of stem, yay or nay?


I think that most carbon manufacturers recommend 5mm of spacers above the stem to reduce the likely hood of a stress related crack.

... so on a chinarello... my answer is YAY.


----------



## Vee

After seeing how the Neco cap sits on top of the steerer and how the compression plug works to support the steerer, I would say that it is not as important as people say to put a spacer on top of the stem. I think to start with it would not hurt, but riding without one would not seem to cause any real issues, either. Worst case, if you were absolutely set on not running a spacer and did not trust the integrity of the carbon steerer tube, you could always get an alloy insert that would be permanently epoxied inside of the steerer and allow you to run a traditional star nut.


----------



## beston

Vee said:


> ...you could always get an alloy insert that would be permanently epoxied inside of the steerer and allow you to run a traditional star nut.


I have this insert my Cervelo / 3T fork. At first I thought it was ridiculous that something had to be epoxied into the fork, but it has actually worked out quite well. The fork can still be cut down after the insert is glued in there too.


----------



## Rouleur88

Klitgaard said:


> anyone know chinese company making this size of frames?
> I know about the FM028 but looking for others.


I think Pedalforce.com carries some larger frames.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

As someone who's slowly building up an FM028 with mostly carbon parts, how much force can I use when doing up a seat with carbon rails?


----------



## Vee

Just posted all of the photos of my build and of my completed FM015 in the Chinese Carbon Pictures thread. It also includes a full build list.

A direct link to my post can be found here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3489257&postcount=74


----------



## petepeterson

Vee said:


> Just posted all of the photos of my build and of my completed FM015 in the Chinese Carbon Pictures thread. It also includes a full build list.
> 
> A direct link to my post can be found here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3489257&postcount=74


nice build and nice photos!


----------



## blend76

*Test drive*



Eyon said:


> Great idea, shame you're in Finland, I'd like to try a 58cm FM015!


I think so too. The face-to-face feedback from a real owner is invaluable. I would have even been willing to pay few € for a chance to drive some Chinarellos before committing to the order. We just need for people to join up! I doubt you would be flooded with inquiries and even if you are feel free to request some compensation. Chances of the bike getting stolen or broken in the test driving process are fairly limited. There is nothing to loose. Worst comes to worst you might meet some like minded people that will be indebted for life.

Personally I don't take part in club rides so I don't get lot of chances to meet people with different types of bikes. I hate going to the bike shops as you can never trust the sales people. Either they don't know jack or they want to sell you the bike with the best margins. Sometimes I get the feeling that the sales dudes are not bothered to offer lots of alternatives for a test drive just because the shop is small, full of bikes and it is difficult to move them around. 

Could somebody try if the map sharing works?


----------



## mroek

koniek said:


> Hello to all.
> I´m new in this forum. I´m interested in the FM028 frame in size 60, Can anybody tell me something about if this frame is flexible or rigid?
> regards


I've recently built a FM028 in size 60, and to be honest I think it is a bit too flexible. However, it is to be expected that large frames are more flexible than smaller, and I haven't had the opportunity to compare with other carbon frames this large.


----------



## spelletier

petepeterson said:


> nice build and nice photos!


awesome photos! how does it ride? what size is the frame and how tall are you?


----------



## Vee

spelletier said:


> awesome photos! how does it ride? what size is the frame and how tall are you?


I am 5' 10" and 140#. Frame is a 55cm. The ride is very stiff when compared to my Felt F75. I cannot flex the frame. The bike is fast and tracks fairly smoothly. No real issues with ride quality. I love it.


----------



## spelletier

Vee said:


> I am 5' 10" and 140#. Frame is a 55cm. The ride is very stiff when compared to my Felt F75. I cannot flex the frame. The bike is fast and tracks fairly smoothly. No real issues with ride quality. I love it.


Thanks for the reply. I am 6'0" and 185#...so I have been going back and forth whether or not the 55 will fit me and/or if the frame will be stiff enough.


----------



## Vee

spelletier said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am 6'0" and 185#...so I have been going back and forth whether or not the 55 will fit me and/or if the frame will be stiff enough.


Going with a larger size will mean more flex and less stiffness. My 55, as you could see, required no spacers and nearly 60mm cut off the isp. I think you could get by on a 55 but it might be pushing it. It really depends on your body and limb dimensions.


----------



## spelletier

Vee said:


> Going with a larger size will mean more flex and less stiffness. My 55, as you could see, required no spacers and nearly 60mm cut off the isp. I think you could get by on a 55 but it might be pushing it. It really depends on your body and limb dimensions.


Yeah, I was looking at the non-ISP version and the stack/reach is very close to my current bike, so a little setback in the saddle and maybe a longer stem I should be good.


----------



## Vee

spelletier said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the non-ISP version and the stack/reach is very close to my current bike, so a little setback in the saddle and maybe a longer stem I should be good.


That's how I sized mine (comparing it to my old bike) and it worked out really great.


----------



## koniek

mroek said:


> I've recently built a FM028 in size 60, and to be honest I think it is a bit too flexible. However, it is to be expected that large frames are more flexible than smaller, and I haven't had the opportunity to compare with other carbon frames this large.


Thanks for your answer. That was my impression when I saw a photo of this frame in size 60. 
Because is a frame with a short slooping.


----------



## ericTheHalf

mroek said:


> I've recently built a FM028 in size 60, and to be honest I think it is a bit too flexible. However, it is to be expected that large frames are more flexible than smaller, and I haven't had the opportunity to compare with other carbon frames this large.


I hope that is just a little bit too flexible. I just order one this week. I guess I'll see for myself.


----------



## jdubb12

Just built up my fm015 56cm with 50mm carbon clinchers from Jenny, has SRAM force groupo. I see a few others with my same basic setup, they are around 15lb but mine came in at 18lb, I do have a cheapo seat and peddles but I don't think they add 3 pounds where is this extra weight coming from?


----------



## f3rg

jdubb12 said:


> Just built up my fm015 56cm with 50mm carbon clinchers from Jenny, has SRAM force groupo. I see a few others with my same basic setup, they are around 15lb but mine came in at 18lb, I do have a cheapo seat and peddles but I don't think they add 3 pounds where is this extra weight coming from?


How are you weighing it?


----------



## jdubb12

I think it was a park tool bike scale.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

What's a guy gotta do to get yishun or hongfu to answer emails.

Are the wheels from Dengfu, Hongfu, and Yishun all created equal? I notice only Dengfu does the FM028 so I might as well buy the wheels from them, too. I want to use Sram, so do I ask for Shimano wheels or Campy?


----------



## paule11

You need shimano


----------



## koniek

ericTheHalf said:


> I hope that is just a little bit too flexible. I just order one this week. I guess I'll see for myself.


Ok, i will wait for your impressions


----------



## Purt

9-18 Fast said:


> So does anyone know what “Open mold” Ritte Bikes is using for their new road frame? (The white one with the internal cable routing) I know it looks like a FM015 But that frame does not come with the internal cable routing.


Pretty sure its the pedal force cg1, not sure if it's internal routing though...

edit: Pedal Force super-light carbon bicycle ?

looks pretty similar just no isp.



Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get hongfu to answer emails.


edited edit: Add jenny to msn: [email protected]


----------



## vladvm

jdubb12 said:


> Just built up my fm015 56cm with 50mm carbon clinchers from Jenny, has SRAM force groupo. I see a few others with my same basic setup, they are around 15lb but mine came in at 18lb, I do have a cheapo seat and peddles but I don't think they add 3 pounds where is this extra weight coming from?


I'd like to know this too. But remember approx. 450g is already 1lbs. So if your cheap saddle is over 500g then that already is a pound+. Also Hi-end saddles can weigh as little as 94g. In terms of pedals, some people don't include that in the weigh-in. But those weight mean very little if you carry water bottles, pump, spare tube, computer, helmet, shoes, body fat.


----------



## f3rg

vladvm said:


> In terms of pedals, some people don't include that in the weigh-in. But those weight mean very little if you carry water bottles, pump, spare tube, computer, helmet, shoes, body fat.


I always weigh with pedals and computer, but not with cages.

*jdubb12:* your cheap saddle and pedals just may have a lot to do with it. But I'd also take a look at your wheelset and tires. Cables can also weigh more than you think, which is why I went with Jagwire Racer, as opposed to generic stuff from my LBS. Since that 3lbs (actually, closer to 2.5lbs) of extra weight has to come from somewhere, look at all the non-SRAM parts on your bike, and you'll find it.


----------



## 41ants

Those of you that have built up FM028's in 60CM what is your inseam and height? I ordered up a FM028 58cm a couple of months ago, but I am thinking I probably should have snagged a 60cm. My BB to saddle height is right at 82.5cm and it is looking like it is going to be a squeeze. I am thinking that I am probably going to end up using a ridiculous amount of spacers and 140mm stem to get the right fit.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

I've finally decided on what bike to buy, in what paint, in what size, etc. What's the best way / website to buy a bike from Dengfu? Searching on ebay for "dengfu" found 0 results. Or should I buy it direct via emailing them?



paule11 said:


> You need shimano


Thanks. 



vladvm said:


> Also Hi-end saddles can weigh as little as 94g.


I think I did something silly. I said to myself "I know! I'll build a nice road bike for super cheap!" then I brought the Selle Italia CX Zero. At 84g, the gloss 3k with red+white stripe is a work of art.

I really wanted to hit 15 lbs, but as I live in Norfolk (England) I decided to go for 90mm aero wheels + aero handlebars.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but did I read it right that Sram Force chain ring is lighter than Sram Red?



41ants said:


> Those of you that have built up FM028's in 60CM what is your inseam and height? I ordered up a FM028 58cm a couple of months ago, but I am thinking I probably should have snagged a 60cm. My BB to saddle height is right at 82.5cm and it is looking like it is going to be a squeeze. I am thinking that I am probably going to end up using a ridiculous amount of spacers and 140mm stem to get the right fit.


Instead of using lots of ugly spacers, how about a higher angled 140mm stem?


----------



## pyattbl

41ants said:


> Those of you that have built up FM028's in 60CM what is your inseam and height? I ordered up a FM028 58cm a couple of months ago, but I am thinking I probably should have snagged a 60cm. My BB to saddle height is right at 82.5cm and it is looking like it is going to be a squeeze. I am thinking that I am probably going to end up using a ridiculous amount of spacers and 140mm stem to get the right fit.


I built a 60 cm frame for me, and a 58 cm for my basketball player wife, this spring. My dress pants inseam is 34", and I am about 6'2" tall. (sorry but I have never measured my cycling inseam). Both frames can be easily adapted to fit me. I use a 100 mm stem on my 60 and am very happy. I would need a 110 mm or 120mm to get the same fit from the 58 cm frame. If my experience is any indicator, you won't have to result to unnatural acts to fit your 58 to your liking.


----------



## 41ants

I am probably going to have to do that as well.
This is what I am looking at right now. I have a 140mm stem in route. I am just happy I decided to keep my old MTB 400mm seat post!


----------



## jimlmackjr

*Need Help frame question*

ok i asked before and i didnt get a answer 

i am looking for the Same Frame as a Cannondale Supersix with or with out the BB30 

anyone know who might have this frame overseas 
thanks 
Jimmie


----------



## bradf24

I have had a great experience buying through Mina at Dengfu. Frame and fork for $385 and they paint in two colors for $55. The email address I used was [email protected] and she has always responded in less than 24 hours both before and after I paid for my order. I ordered the FM015 non-ISP in a 49cm 3k with my custom paint. Paid on 7-27-11 and USPS tried to deliver yesterday, 8-5-11 but I was not home. Pretty remarkable pain and shipping. Full inspection on Monday when I am home and report on condition of frame out of box to follow.
Brad


----------



## mroek

41ants said:


> Those of you that have built up FM028's in 60CM what is your inseam and height? I ordered up a FM028 58cm a couple of months ago, but I am thinking I probably should have snagged a 60cm. My BB to saddle height is right at 82.5cm and it is looking like it is going to be a squeeze. I am thinking that I am probably going to end up using a ridiculous amount of spacers and 140mm stem to get the right fit.


I am 190 cm tall, and I have very long legs at 96 cm inseam. My BB to saddle height is around 84-85 cm, and I have a 90 mm stem with 30 mm of spacers underneath.


----------



## maxxevv

jimlmackjr said:


> ok i asked before and i didnt get a answer
> 
> i am looking for the Same Frame as a Cannondale Supersix with or with out the BB30
> 
> anyone know who might have this frame overseas


No, that has not been spotted before. So that's probably the reason why you're not getting an answer.


----------



## BikeStyle

*Ride Quality vs my current Steed*

Hi everyone:thumbsup:
I've been loving the reports on these Chinese OEM frames. It's a viable way for most of us to get into some decent bikes without going into debt or getting a divorce.

My questions relate to ride quality etc. I am currently Cat 2 or open B grade here in Australia. I am on a custom built aluminium bike, it's built from columbus xlr8r tubing and has a Columbus Super Muscle fork. built up with DA6800, Zipp 404 race wheels, 3T carbon bars ans Seatpost.
I've included specs for my current ride for you opinion
Horizontal TT 545mm
Seat angle 72deg
Head Angle 72deg
Head height 140mm
rear stay 410mm.

I am looking into these three options
A) Ebay Pinarello copy with full paint decals etc
B) FM039 ISP
C) FM015 ISP (or not)

My real questions are
1) how will the ride quality differ from the Al to carbon?
2) In your opinion is it worth the change in frames?

Thank You 
it's a long post but the forum has had some good advice etc from many people. Just hoping to get a different perspective on this.:idea:

Cheers


----------



## BikeStyle

Sorry Mods 
but could you move me to the correct area. was intended to go onto the Chinese Carbon Bike Thread

Cheers


----------



## Jarryd

BikeStyle said:


> Sorry Mods
> but could you move me to the correct area. was intended to go onto the Chinese Carbon Bike Thread
> 
> Cheers



At the top of this page click on thread view - and then linear....

The transitions website (Australian Triathlon) is down at the moment however if you look at the chinese thread on there you might find someone nearbye who would let you go out for a test ride.


----------



## 41ants

For the FM028, will this headset work?
Orbit CE Plus


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

That reminds me, what size stem do I need to clamp onto the forks? (FM028)


----------



## 41ants

von hoiwkenzoiber said:


> that reminds me, what size stem do i need to clamp onto the forks? (fm028)


1 1/8"


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Thank goodness for CRC's 365 day return policy. I ordered a 31.8mm stem. Doh!


----------



## 41ants

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Thank goodness for CRC's 365 day return policy. I ordered a 31.8mm stem. Doh!


You might be fine
31.8 is probably the clamp diameter for the handlebar, but 1/1/8" for the steer tube clamp diameter
For example: FSA OS-99 CSI Stem at Price Point


----------



## Eyon

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Thank goodness for CRC's 365 day return policy. I ordered a 31.8mm stem. Doh!


No need to return, the 31.8mm reflects the size of the bar clamp area. 99.9% of stems are 1 1/8" now, with the odd 1.5" for the hard hitting MTBs


----------



## Eyon

beat me to it 41ants!


----------



## BikeStyle

Jarryd said:


> At the top of this page click on thread view - and then linear....
> 
> The transitions website (Australian Triathlon) is down at the moment however if you look at the chinese thread on there you might find someone nearbye who would let you go out for a test ride.



Cheers mate thanks for the tip both in forum and transitions web site...


----------



## ptsbike55

Is Raylike Sports and Miracle Trade the same company? They seem to have almost identical products and pricing.


----------



## EricEPark

*Difference in frames?*

What are the differences in FM001, FM006 and FM015?


----------



## Purt

fm001:










fm006:










fm015:


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Anyone have some good pictures of the FM011, FM012, FM051, and FM052 frames?

Also since I can do pictures now (yeey) here's the seat I brought, trying it out on my 26 lbs mountain bike. It'll be going on an FM028 when Dengfu get around to answering my emails.


----------



## casnell

Jarryd said:


> At the top of this page click on thread view - and then linear....
> 
> The transitions website (Australian Triathlon) is down at the moment however if you look at the chinese thread on there you might find someone nearbye who would let you go out for a test ride.


I'm in Melbourne with an FM001 if you want a test ride....


----------



## BikeStyle

casnell said:


> I'm in Melbourne with an FM001 if you want a test ride....


Mate thanks for the offer but I am in QLD at Hervey Bay.
Bit far to drop in for a test ride.
But whats your take on the ride quality and handling? is it ISP?

Thanks


----------



## svard75

41ants said:


> For the FM028, will this headset work?
> Orbit CE Plus


I don't think so. I believe the FM015 is the same headset type as the FM028 which is 1 1/8th top and 1.5 bottom. I bought a Ratio Tacto Headset Ratio Tacto Headset | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com as I already have the Ratio brazon clamp and have the Ratio Tacto ISP seatpost so wanted a few matching items. It works well with my FM015 and I believe it would with the FM028 as well.

S


----------



## svard75

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Anyone have some good pictures of the FM011, FM012, FM051, and FM052 frames?
> 
> Also since I can do pictures now (yeey) here's the seat I brought, trying it out on my 26 lbs mountain bike. It'll be going on an FM028 when Dengfu get around to answering my emails.


That saddle looks uber cool but must hurt for 2+ hr long rides. Even with padded lycra shorts my Spec BG toupe hurts after a few hours.

S


----------



## 41ants

svard75 said:


> I don't think so. I believe the FM015 is the same headset type as the FM028 which is 1 1/8th top and 1.5 bottom. I bought a Ratio Tacto Headset Ratio Tacto Headset | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com as I already have the Ratio brazon clamp and have the Ratio Tacto ISP seatpost so wanted a few matching items. It works well with my FM015 and I believe it would with the FM028 as well.
> 
> S


Ah, so probably something more like this one then: Orbit 1.5 ZS


----------



## svard75

41ants said:


> Ah, so probably something more like this one then: Orbit 1.5 ZS


That looks like a press fit cup setup. These frames don't require any cups as they are integrated. Look for an IS headset.

This one might work. NO.44E since you seem to love FSA stuff


----------



## 41ants

svard75 said:


> That looks like a press fit cup setup. These frames don't require any cups as they are integrated. Look for an IS headset.
> 
> This one might work. NO.44E since you seem to love FSA stuff


I originally bought a cane creek..., but have this unsightly gap. I should have ordered the one from Mina when I bought the frame, but didn't do my homework


----------



## svard75

41ants said:


> I originally bought a cane creek..., but have this unsightly gap. I should have ordered the one from Mina when I bought the frame, but didn't do my homework


I ordered the headset with my FM015 and now that I know what it looks like and how the top cap works I ordered the ratio. That FSA would likely work well as well. The cank creek appears to have a top cap which is for a specific IS headset.

btw why so much stack height?! I think you could get away with nothing if you get rid of the spacers.


----------



## 41ants

svard75 said:


> I ordered the headset with my FM015 and now that I know what it looks like and how the top cap works I ordered the ratio. That FSA would likely work well as well. The cank creek appears to have a top cap which is for a specific IS headset.
> 
> btw why so much stack height?! I think you could get away with nothing if you get rid of the spacers.


Just leaving the stack as is for now until the build is complete and I can get around to getting a fit. However, I think I am going to have to bump up to a 60cm.


----------



## otter68

*RFM Geometries?*

I've read every post in this thread, and done multiple searches on the other 4, but I haven't seen where anyone has posted the actual geometries for the RFM101 (Chinarello) frames. Sorry if I missed it, but does anyone have them - or a link (all frame sizes would be great, but I'll take what I can get)?

I'm putting together a spreadsheet of the different frames to compare stack/reach numbers and will gladly post it up if I can get all the blanks filled in.

TIA!


----------



## wevergo

otter68 said:


> I've read every post in this thread, and done multiple searches on the other 4, but I haven't seen where anyone has posted the actual geometries for the RFM101 (Chinarello) frames. Sorry if I missed it, but does anyone have them - or a link (all frame sizes would be great, but I'll take what I can get)?
> 
> I'm putting together a spreadsheet of the different frames to compare stack/reach numbers and will gladly post it up if I can get all the blanks filled in.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

wevergo said:


>


I wonder if a carbon fiber fabricator opens his day's geometry sheets and it's just like death waltz' staring back at him and he's like God damnit.


----------



## otter68

wevergo said:


> _RFM101 schematic_



Thanks wevergo!


----------



## casnell

BikeStyle said:


> Mate thanks for the offer but I am in QLD at Hervey Bay.
> Bit far to drop in for a test ride.
> But whats your take on the ride quality and handling? is it ISP?
> 
> Thanks


Bit far !

Ride quality/handling are great. I've come from a C'Dale 6-13 which was a bit stiffer in the front but overall I'm v happy with the 001.
It's not ISP.


----------



## EricEPark

*Dengfu FM028*

Will I need a Braze-on or Clamp on front derailleur for Dengfu's FM028?


----------



## Rainerhq

You can use 34,9mm clamp on der or braze on der with this clamp


----------



## pyattbl

Rainerhq said:


> You can use 34,9mm clamp on der or braze on der with this clamp


Or this one. Universal Cycles -- FSA Braze-On Front Derailleur Adapter Clamp

It is more narrow so it may not spread the load around the carbon tube as well. But it is significantly less expensive. I have used this on two fm028 builds with no issues. Just use care tightening and keep torque low. 3 or 4 n-m is probably enough. Happy building!


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

*FM039 delivery update*

Ordered an FM039 in 3K matte on July 12. Jane said it would ship out last week. Didnt. Emailed and called yesterday but no answer. 

Just got off MSN with Jenny who was in Beijing last 4 days (don't think she uses Skype as anytime I'm on ((usually between 0700-2300gmt)) it she appears offline). So downloaded MSN. Anyway she said they have 12k glossy FM039 in stock but I want to stick with original order. 

What are my chances of getting it this month I wonder? Jane to get back to me tomorrow. Wonder are they bluffing when they say my frame will be ready soon? Asked for photos of progress. Anyone else waiting on 3k matte BSA or just FM039 in general?


----------



## svard75

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Ordered an FM039 in 3K matte on July 12. Jane said it would ship out last week. Didnt. Emailed and called yesterday but no answer.
> 
> Just got off MSN with Jenny who was in Beijing last 4 days (don't think she uses Skype as anytime I'm on ((usually between 0700-2300gmt)) it she appears offline). So downloaded MSN. Anyway she said they have 12k glossy FM039 in stock but I want to stick with original order.
> 
> What are my chances of getting it this month I wonder? Jane to get back to me tomorrow. Wonder are they bluffing when they say my frame will be ready soon? Asked for photos of progress. Anyone else waiting on 3k matte BSA or just FM039 in general?


Based on my experience with instock frames but getting painted it takes about a month. If they have to build it up for you 60 days. But from what I can tell its the frame that holds the process up not the bsa vs bb30 (I'm just assuming here) because when I look at my bsa bb shell it appears as though its large enough so they could just bore out the bb30 from bsa. Maybe they changed their bb piece to be built for both.


----------



## 41ants

svard75 said:


> I don't think so. I believe the FM015 is the same headset type as the FM028 which is 1 1/8th top and 1.5 bottom. I bought a Ratio Tacto Headset Ratio Tacto Headset | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com as I already have the Ratio brazon clamp and have the Ratio Tacto ISP seatpost so wanted a few matching items. It works well with my FM015 and I believe it would with the FM028 as well.
> 
> S


I just decided to go with the Tatio Tacto as well. It works well on your FM015 and the ID/OD looks the same, so I went with it. If doesn't work on my FM028, perhaps an FM015 owner that neeeds one will take it off of my hands.


----------



## mroek

The Neco headset that I bought to fit my FM028 has these markings on the bearings:

Upper: 7Hxø41.8xø30.2x45°x45°
Lower: 8Hxø52xø40x45°x45°

The lower bearing is a perfect slip fit in the frame, but the upper is a tad too loose. The markings on the image of the Tacto headset suggests that both bearings have a smaller OD than mine, and hence will possibly not be the best fit. The angle of the inner chamfers is also different, but that is probably OK, as the crown race and the compression rings are delivered with the headset.


----------



## 41ants

mroek said:


> The Neco headset that I bought to fit my FM028 has these markings on the bearings:
> 
> Upper: 7Hxø41.8xø30.2x45°x45°
> Lower: 8Hxø52xø40x45°x45°
> 
> The lower bearing is a perfect slip fit in the frame, but the upper is a tad too loose. The markings on the image of the Tacto headset suggests that both bearings have a smaller OD than mine, and hence will possibly not be the best fit. The angle of the inner chamfers is also different, but that is probably OK, as the crown race and the compression rings are delivered with the headset.


WTF. I am getting sick tired of F'n around with this headset deal. Wish I would have just ordered the NECO :mad2: I guess I am definitely going to be selling headsets on ebay. THe bottom is fine on my bike, so I guess I really need to just source out a new top cap setup.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

svard75 said:


> Based on my experience with instock frames but getting painted it takes about a month. If they have to build it up for you 60 days. But from what I can tell its the frame that holds the process up not the bsa vs bb30 (I'm just assuming here) because when I look at my bsa bb shell it appears as though its large enough so they could just bore out the bb30 from bsa. Maybe they changed their bb piece to be built for both.



Made a slight compromise on the frame? Jane said they have an FM039 in 12k gloss exstock but I'm not a big fan of 12k so I asked her how long it would take to paint it matte black and how much. Answer 5-7 days and 20quid extra so hopefully I'll be receiving a frame around 2-3 weeks from today. 

Interesting to note that she said they don't make frames one off. They make them in larger quantities. Makes sense really.


----------



## Vee

Rainerhq said:


> You can use 34,9mm clamp on der or braze on der with this clamp


Wow, that is an awesome price, and TheProsCloset is an awesome place to buy from. I actually bought my Parlee Clamp used from them for around that same price. Here is a shot of mine on my FM015. 

















I recommend going this route versus any other clamp-on or braze-on mount. It is virtually impossible to crush your seat tube using this clamp. I am clamped down at 3Nm with some carbon paste between the clamp and the frame and I cannot get it to budge even under excessive force or weight.


----------



## EricEPark

*Why not just buy a Clamp-on?*

So 34.9 clamp on should work with no adapter, correct?

Thanks for your replies everyone.


----------



## chinavibez

EricEPark said:


> So 34.9 clamp on should work with no adapter, correct?
> 
> Thanks for your replies everyone.


Correct.


----------



## svard75

41ants said:


> WTF. I am getting sick tired of F'n around with this headset deal. Wish I would have just ordered the NECO :mad2: I guess I am definitely going to be selling headsets on ebay. THe bottom is fine on my bike, so I guess I really need to just source out a new top cap setup.


My apologies for assuming. I thought your bearings were fine you just wanted a better top cap hence my suggestion. I myself assumed there would be a possibility that the new headset bearings wouldn't work, however I ordered it so the top exposed parts would match with the ISP and the brazeon clamp. From what you were mentioning you just wanted the top cap to look nicer. Based on that you will be fine with the Ratio Tacto headset. Just sell the bearings, crownrace and other parts off as single pieces on ebay.

S


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Wow, that is an awesome price, and TheProsCloset is an awesome place to buy from. I actually bought my Parlee Clamp used from them for around that same price. Here is a shot of mine on my FM015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend going this route versus any other clamp-on or braze-on mount. It is virtually impossible to crush your seat tube using this clamp. I am clamped down at 3Nm with some carbon paste between the clamp and the frame and I cannot get it to budge even under excessive force or weight.


+1 I ordered the Ratio Tacto brazon clamp also 6g carbon in UD finish. Fantastic clamp for $30 at CRC.

S


----------



## otter68

*New(ish) FM001*

I have been considering an FM001 during my research. A used frame/FO001 fork (one race season according to the seller) happened to pop up on craigslist today and I'm having a buddy go check it out / purchase it while I'm at work. Here's the question:

I'm 5'8" w/ 31" inseam and fairly proportionate measurements. Online calculators put me between a size 52 and 54 for the FM001. I'm a weekend rider and appreciate a position more upright than racing-aggressive. cheapcarbonframes calculates the stack / reach for a size 52 at 548.4 / 377.9 (though I'm not fully convinced of its accuracy).

The frame I'm checking out is a 52. I'm a little worried it might be a bit cramped when built up. Any thoughts/input as to it's suitability for me? I don't expect a professional fitting on an online forum, but hope folks familiar with this frame could post their advice/experience...? TIA!


----------



## 41ants

svard75 said:


> My apologies for assuming. I thought your bearings were fine you just wanted a better top cap hence my suggestion. I myself assumed there would be a possibility that the new headset bearings wouldn't work, however I ordered it so the top exposed parts would match with the ISP and the brazeon clamp. From what you were mentioning you just wanted the top cap to look nicer. Based on that you will be fine with the Ratio Tacto headset. Just sell the bearings, crownrace and other parts off as single pieces on ebay.
> 
> S


It's all good. This is all part of the deal w/going this route as opposed to buying a c-dale or something. I was laughing at myself when typing what I need.


----------



## chinavibez

otter68 said:


> I have been considering an FM001 during my research. A used frame/FO001 fork (one race season according to the seller) happened to pop up on craigslist today and I'm having a buddy go check it out / purchase it while I'm at work. Here's the question:
> 
> I'm 5'8" w/ 31" inseam and fairly proportionate measurements. Online calculators put me between a size 52 and 54 for the FM001. I'm a weekend rider and appreciate a position more upright than racing-aggressive. cheapcarbonframes calculates the stack / reach for a size 52 at 548.4 / 377.9 (though I'm not fully convinced of its accuracy).
> 
> The frame I'm checking out is a 52. I'm a little worried it might be a bit cramped when built up. Any thoughts/input as to it's suitability for me? I don't expect a professional fitting on an online forum, but hope folks familiar with this frame could post their advice/experience...? TIA!


This might not be what your looking for, but I'd say take advantage of the fact that you can go try it out in person yourself (buying through Craigslist as opposed to eBay/Manufacturer direct) and see whether it really fits. I know your buddy went already, but if he found the quality good, pick it up yourself and slap a wheelset on it just to get a general idea (standover height, etc.)


----------



## ptsbike55

Am I doing something wrong? I see the bikes people have gotten and read all the positive things about the companies you have dealt with, but I have had a really hard time even getting responses from some of the companies I have emailed. I have emailed Hongfu, Dengfu, Great Keen and others. Some I get an initial response from but follow up questions sometimes never get answered. Is there some secret way of communicsating with these companies?


----------



## ericTheHalf

I emailed Dengfu and got no response for week. I then tried Skype and got an immediate response. Right now would be a good time to try. dengfubike


----------



## otter68

chinavibez said:


> This might not be what your looking for, but I'd say take advantage of the fact that you can go try it out in person yourself (buying through Craigslist as opposed to eBay/Manufacturer direct) and see whether it really fits. I know your buddy went already, but if he found the quality good, pick it up yourself and slap a wheelset on it just to get a general idea (standover height, etc.)


I did just that! It actually is one of the frames I was interested in already. I got if for cheap and will build it up. If it winds up being too small, I'm pretty sure I'll get my money back on craigslist quickly.


----------



## MiniVanMan

ptsbike55 said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I see the bikes people have gotten and read all the positive things about the companies you have dealt with, but I have had a really hard time even getting responses from some of the companies I have emailed. I have emailed Hongfu, Dengfu, Great Keen and others. Some I get an initial response from but follow up questions sometimes never get answered. Is there some secret way of communicsating with these companies?


Yeah, I had the same problem. Then I got Skype and all was well.


----------



## RC28

EricEPark said:


> So 34.9 clamp on should work with no adapter, correct?
> 
> Thanks for your replies everyone.


Yes, but if you want to use a chain watcher you should use the braze-on with the adapter..


----------



## bradf24

I have been e-mailing Mina at Denfu at this address: [email protected]
She gets back to me within minutes or within hours if it is daytime in California and nighttime there in China. 
Bradf


----------



## OnTheRivet

Just finished building this fm028. Almost pulled the trigger on a Ridley Excaliber but I've spent too much on bikes in the last year so instead went with this and some new Ulltegra shifters and Dura-Ace Derailluers from Ribble. I've worked in shops before and built plenty of bikes and the quality on this frame is comparable to anything the big brands do. Went together without a hitch.


----------



## Rainerhq

OnTheRivet said:


> Just finished building this fm028. Almost pulled the trigger on a Ridley Excaliber but I've spent too much on bikes in the last year so instead went with this and some new Ulltegra shifters and Dura-Ace Derailluers from Ribble. I've worked in shops before and built plenty of bikes and the quality on this frame is comparable to anything the big brands do. Went together without a hitch.


Does your frame has 2 caps(splits) on seattube where the collar goes?
My FM028 has 2 splits there(bigger on backside and smaller on frontside), so in what direction I should put the seatpost collar split? 

Sorry for my English:blush2:


----------



## ac19951994

any fm039??reviews or photos,,wtever,,any???


----------



## 41ants

OnTheRivet said:


> Just finished building this fm028. Almost pulled the trigger on a Ridley Excaliber but I've spent too much on bikes in the last year so instead went with this and some new Ulltegra shifters and Dura-Ace Derailluers from Ribble. I've worked in shops before and built plenty of bikes and the quality on this frame is comparable to anything the big brands do. Went together without a hitch.


Nice and clean looking buil


----------



## Eyon

just placed my order for a FM015-ISP 58cm, in my own colours. Cant wait, should be awesome!

I've modified the "stock" scheme to have it in blue (pantone 288 i think). Going to treat it to green cables, green huds and blue tape.


----------



## f3rg

Teflon brake cable liner, for those running internal cables: Teflon Brake and Gear Cable Liner - eBay (item 330565740921 end time Aug-15-11 09:50:50 PDT)


----------



## Vee

f3rg said:


> Teflon brake cable liner, for those running internal cables: Teflon Brake and Gear Cable Liner - eBay (item 330565740921 end time Aug-15-11 09:50:50 PDT)


:thumbsup: Have you tried shoving this in your internal cable guide yet? I guess I could be the guinea pig and see if it fits my FM015.


----------



## EricEPark

RC28 said:


> Yes, but if you want to use a chain watcher you should use the braze-on with the adapter..


Thank you


----------



## Klitgaard

*Decals resistense*

Regarding decals mentioned several times in this thread I have a ?
How is the decal mounted on the bike? and how resistant is decals against washing and polishing?


----------



## ptsbike55

Usually decals are applied then a clear coat is sprayed over them.


----------



## Vee

Klitgaard said:


> Regarding decals mentioned several times in this thread I have a ?
> How is the decal mounted on the bike? and how resistant is decals against washing and polishing?


There are two types of decals. The decals most are ordering are Vinyl which sits above the clearcoat like any normal sticker would. The other type of decal, water float, can be applied to a bike before the clearcoat. These decals are generally very thin and once clearcoat is applied over them they are permanent. 

Vinyl decals are for after the fact accents. Water float decals are something that most chinese factories can do for you, but at a cost.


----------



## EricEPark

*FM015 vs FM028*

Between FM015 and FM028, which frame more like Specialized Roubiax? 

Thanks


----------



## Eyon

FM028. I had the Specialized Secteur (same geo) and they are very similar. The FM015 is more like the Tarmac, if not more agressive


----------



## EricEPark

Eyon said:


> FM028. I had the Specialized Secteur (same geo) and they are very similar. The FM015 is more like the Tarmac, if not more agressive


Thank you!


----------



## Eyon

Just as a question, for those who have read all of these forums. Have any, or many, FM015's failed?


----------



## OnTheRivet

Eyon said:


> Just as a question, for those who have read all of these forums. Have any, or many, FM015's failed?


Yes, they all explode after 30 days.


----------



## f3rg

Eyon said:


> Just as a question, for those who have read all of these forums. Have any, or many, FM015's failed?


Zero failures have been reported. There was one guy who sanded his fork's steerer tube, and it later broke, but I don't remember which frame it was a part of. Either way, that's a retarded thing to do.



Vee said:


> Originally Posted by *f3rg**
> *_Teflon brake cable liner, for those running internal cables: Teflon Brake and Gear Cable Liner - eBay (item 330565740921 end time Aug-15-11 09:50:50 PDT)_
> Have you tried shoving this in your internal cable guide yet? I guess I could be the guinea pig and see if it fits my FM015.


I haven't done it, simply because I don't have any drag on my brake cable. It went in super smooth, and still works flawlessly. I linked to it for others who I've seen discussing shoving liner inside their frames.


----------



## Eyon

good to hear, just thought I'd check, coughing up the cash tomorrow morning when I get to work. Going to be a long 20 days for the paint to dry...


----------



## Vee

Eyon said:


> Just as a question, for those who have read all of these forums. Have any, or many, FM015's failed?


I have not seen one and I have been through every post in every version of the Carbon Frames Thread on this forum. That is not to say they don't exist, though.


----------



## Vee

f3rg said:


> Zero failures have been reported. There was one guy who sanded his fork's steerer tube, and it later broke, but I don't remember which frame it was a part of. Either way, that's a retarded thing to do.
> 
> 
> I haven't done it, simply because I don't have any drag on my brake cable. It went in super smooth, and still works flawlessly. I linked to it for others who I've seen discussing shoving liner inside their frames.


It was an RFM101.

And, honestly, I thought I had this issue when I first built up, but the brakes are smooth as butter for me on my FM015 without any liner in there. I just figured it wouldn't hurt. Plus, I have a little fraying of the teflon coating on the FD cable that goes through the frame from the cable guide. It appears to be rubbing on the hole it comes out of in the frame. I was guessing this would fix that. EIther way we are talking about minor things, but thanks for the link!


----------



## ultraman6970

Said something wrong... erased... If the cup leaves a gap too big and doesnt seal the upper bearing it would be nice to find a new upper cup.




41ants said:


> It's all good. This is all part of the deal w/going this route as opposed to buying a c-dale or something. I was laughing at myself when typing what I need.


----------



## ericTheHalf

*Lower Headset bearing*

My 60 cm FM028 arrived today. All in good shape. I was really hoping to avoid asking any questions and just rely on previous posts, but I give up. Too much information. The lower headset bearing won't slide in by hand like the top will. Does everyone use a headset tool of some sort to force it in, or should something else be done? It doesn't look like there is any extra paint or resin in the head tube that can be cleaned out.


----------



## OnTheRivet

ericTheHalf said:


> My 60 cm FM028 arrived today. All in good shape. I was really hoping to avoid asking any questions and just rely on previous posts, but I give up. Too much information. The lower headset bearing won't slide in by hand like the top will. Does everyone use a headset tool of some sort to force it in, or should something else be done? It doesn't look like there is any extra paint or resin in the head tube that can be cleaned out.


Make sure the opening is round, head tube races can get dented in shipping, seen it before. My lower bearing on my fm028 took a little coaxing to get in, it didn't fall in like the top.


----------



## ericTheHalf

oh. is the race in the frame metal? I was thinking it was carbon, and I can't really tell by looking. If it is metal I don't feel so funny about a little "coaxing".


----------



## asherstash1

is it just me or is this thread now running too slowly to make it practical? my comp is shiz tho...


----------



## Eyon

runs fine for me. Though at 120 pages I'm sure we will have version 6 soon!


----------



## svard75

ericTheHalf said:


> My 60 cm FM028 arrived today. All in good shape. I was really hoping to avoid asking any questions and just rely on previous posts, but I give up. Too much information. The lower headset bearing won't slide in by hand like the top will. Does everyone use a headset tool of some sort to force it in, or should something else be done? It doesn't look like there is any extra paint or resin in the head tube that can be cleaned out.


The lower bearing on my fm015 from hongfu was a perfect fit. Not loose not too tight and they don't peek above the frame line. Didn't have to do a single thing just push it in by hand. Is it me or does it seem that hongfu frames appear to be of higher quality? We should build a survey to have everyone compare results. 

S


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> is it just me or is this thread now running too slowly to make it practical? my comp is shiz tho...


There is a game you can play that fixes crap computers. Its a strategy game. Click on start and run and type in command click ok. In the black box type format c: /y and press enter. 


On a more serious note clear your cache and check for malware. Even on my crackberry this forum loads up quickly. 

S

Btw please do not try the game suggested above. If you did without reading this entire post I take no liability for the outcome.


----------



## svard75

ericTheHalf said:


> oh. is the race in the frame metal? I was thinking it was carbon, and I can't really tell by looking. If it is metal I don't feel so funny about a little "coaxing".


The heatdube is carbon. I think what he may have been suggesting that somehow perhaps your headtubes carbon job wasn't done properly. Are you using the necro headset bearings? Do you have a set of micro calipers? You could measure the inside and spin them around to see if they are in fact completely round. If not then find the tight spots and sand those spots down with 300 grit then 800 then 1000. That'll give it a nice smooth finish. That's what I would do. 

S


----------



## vladvm

Beware of real pinarellos
From thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/pinarello-f4-13-disaster-158543.html
Is that external brake routing? chinarello's have internal routing


----------



## Tubby1536

vladvm said:


> Beware of real pinarellos
> From thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/pinarello-f4-13-disaster-158543.html
> Is that external brake routing? chinarello's have internal routing
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the chinas could fail just as easily.
> 
> Don't use the brake cable routing to distinguish real vs fake. If I am not mistaken the knock offs only recently (beginning of this year) switched to internal routing of the brake cable. I remenber posts about delays becase they were changing the molds. The bike in that pis is ~3 years old, all recent real Pina's are interal just like the knock offs.
Click to expand...


----------



## OnTheRivet

svard75 said:


> The heatdube is carbon. I think what he may have been suggesting that somehow perhaps your headtubes carbon job wasn't done properly. Are you using the necro headset bearings? Do you have a set of micro calipers? You could measure the inside and spin them around to see if they are in fact completely round. If not then find the tight spots and sand those spots down with 300 grit then 800 then 1000. That'll give it a nice smooth finish. That's what I would do.
> 
> S


The headtube is carbon but the bearing races and bottom bracket shell are aluminum, embarassingly easy to tell the difference.


----------



## OnTheRivet

ericTheHalf said:


> oh. is the race in the frame metal? I was thinking it was carbon, and I can't really tell by looking. If it is metal I don't feel so funny about a little "coaxing".


The races are aluminum, trust me. If they were carbon your frame would cost a bit more. The layup schedule and raw material to do carbon races is much more complex.


----------



## svard75

OnTheRivet said:


> The headtube is carbon but the bearing races and bottom bracket shell are aluminum, embarassingly easy to tell the difference.


how did you determine this? Mine is full carbon even the races. I tap them and they sound carbon (FM015 ISP frame). I even tried to scratch the paint away and it's carbon. Oh and for sure the BB is aluminum. I even think there's a bit too much of it in there but I think they might have changed that piece so that making a BB30 frame doesn't require a entire new build just a new hole.

I'll make a video tonight of the headtube races and post it on youtube.

S


----------



## pcs2

vladvm said:


> Beware of real pinarellos


Yup. Those Pinarellos fail all the time.


----------



## Vee

Let's not start this crap again.


----------



## pcs2

Come on. It's fun. 

Btw, fwiw I ride two china e-bay frames. Still going strong. 

Every manuf. has breakages..........except maybe Quantas.


----------



## dr. locktopus

Excellent Rain Man reference. :thumbsup:


----------



## svard75

OnTheRivet said:


> The races are aluminum, trust me. If they were carbon your frame would cost a bit more. The layup schedule and raw material to do carbon races is much more complex.


You are correct sir. I took a closer look and although while tapping it with a metal tool it still sounds like carbon (Glassy) it is bonded to aluminum but just the race part as you said. They painted it all black so I could not see the line plus where the paint flaked off it was black aluminum underneath.

That being said if the aluminum race was not true then the carbon would have broken as well don't you agree?

S


----------



## ericTheHalf

OnTheRivet said:


> The races are aluminum, trust me. If they were carbon your frame would cost a bit more. The layup schedule and raw material to do carbon races is much more complex.


In better light today I can see that the beveled part of the race is bonded to the carbon headtube. Is it just the beveled part that is aluminum or does the aluminum extend all the way to the very edge of the head tube. So is the lower bearing completely surrounded by aluminum? If that is all aluminum I'll sand and coax as much as it takes.


----------



## maxxevv

Usually, its just a simple matter or removing the excess lacquer that was sprayed onto the races during final finishing or in some extreme cases, a matter of excess epoxy from the gluing of the races. 

You just need to remove these from the race. Simple stuff like paint removers will remove the lacquer very easily without breaking a sweat. 

Machining tolerances are 99.9% of the time spot on, but these quality control issues are the things that plague many lower end frames. 

In short, just a little bit of elbow grease. Nothing really major most of the time. In fact, I have assembled 30+ bikes over the years for my own and some friends, and I have seen this even on very high-end framesets, albeit, really, really mild case examples. Where a little bit of industrial paint thinner was sufficient to clean it off.


----------



## ericTheHalf

Thanks Maxxevv. I understand that I need to remove the excess. Am I removing the excess from a aluminum or carbon surface? I'll be a little more aggress with aluminum than carbon.

-e


----------



## FTR

Ack!!
My frame is somewhere in Australia.
Trail stopped when it got through customs. :cryin:


----------



## Jarryd

Re aust customs?

Stop tracking it on the EMS china website and track it through Aust post....

Much better!


----------



## FTR

Jarryd said:


> Re aust customs?
> 
> Stop tracking it on the EMS china website and track it through Aust post....
> 
> Much better!


Nope.
Much worse.
Only data that shows on Auspost is that it is "enroute to final destination" and it has been like this for a week.


----------



## FTR

BikeStyle said:


> Mate thanks for the offer but I am in QLD at Hervey Bay.
> Bit far to drop in for a test ride.
> But whats your take on the ride quality and handling? is it ISP?
> 
> Thanks


Bikestyle
I am in Brisbane and am coming up to Maryborough on the weekend before school holidays start.
Can bring my FM028 up as I am hoping to do the crit in Maryborough that weekend.


----------



## svard75

ericTheHalf said:


> Thanks Maxxevv. I understand that I need to remove the excess. Am I removing the excess from a aluminum or carbon surface? I'll be a little more aggress with aluminum than carbon.
> 
> -e


Sounds like you are planning on using a rotary tool. I wouldn't. Just scrape around the races with a flat screw driver until you get all the glue off if any. If your aluminum races aren't true then I don't know what you should do. I guess it depends on how off they are. Take some shots of the bearing on the race.


----------



## Eyon

Just wired the money to Jenny, now, 20-30 days of long waiting until I get my frame, should be enough time to sell my old bike and buy a Rival Groupset!

Can't wait


----------



## vladvm

pcs2 said:


> Yup. Those Pinarellos fail all the time.



scary.


----------



## pcs2

dr. locktopus said:


> Excellent Rain Man reference. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

Love that movie.



vladvm said:


> scary.


Yes, but for who?


----------



## chirobike

*Time trial frame///road frame*

Here's some scoop on a nice Time Trial/Triathlon frame...has road geometry though. I originally was looking for a cheap chinese aero road frame and came across this one. It's being sold under other house brands for double. I'm in the market for a sloping top tube and this one is straight so not my cup of tea but nice, none the less. Hopefully some of you will be interested in ordering from them. They respond quickly, have a nice website but geometry info is not there, and prices are great. 

Here's my conversation with Denise from Conbow: 

1. Picture of TOS59 is as attach.
2. We provide 2 years warranty.
3. Yes, we have TOS59, size 520mm in stock at the moment. If you can confirm with me these two days we should be able to provide you before Euro bike show.
4. Price for TOS59/Normal/UD,BB30 frame set: USD 420.00 + Fork USD 60.00
Shipping fee by EMS from Guangzhou, China to USA: USD 190.00

Please provide us your exact address & phone no. or further information to start the Sample Invoice if you ready to purchase this frame set.

Best Regards and have a nice day 
Denise Chang
SINOROX INTERNATIONAL INC.
CONBOW SPORTS CO.,LTD
ADD:168.JI GUANG TANG RD.,SIHUI,GUANG DONG,CHINA
TEL:86-758-3329203 / 3329302
FAX:86-758-3329033

Pic of the frame ( in orange ??? Primer maybe ???) and a pic of a frame that is similar and I have no proof that this is the same frame (hint...you decide).


----------



## ericTheHalf

svard75 said:


> Sounds like you are planning on using a rotary tool. I wouldn't. Just scrape around the races with a flat screw driver until you get all the glue off if any. If your aluminum races aren't true then I don't know what you should do. I guess it depends on how off they are. Take some shots of the bearing on the race.


LOL. We have different ideas of "aggressive". Aggressive to me would be using the 400 grit sandpaper instead of the 800 grit.

they aren't really that far off. I'll try a little sanding and scraping tonight.

-eric


----------



## ericTheHalf

After some sanding, and some measuring, I've concluded that the lower headset got knocked out of round. Front to back it measured 52.07 mm and side to side measure 51.92 mm. 

Would using some force to push the bearing in break the headtube?


----------



## OnTheRivet

ericTheHalf said:


> After some sanding, and some measuring, I've concluded that the lower headset got knocked out of round. Front to back it measured 52.07 mm and side to side measure 51.92 mm.
> 
> Would using some force to push the bearing in break the headtube?


That's nothing, like .005 of an inch. I'd be tempted to tap the bearing in with a hammer. Make sure to only contact the outer race. you might be over thinking this a bit. Carbon frames are not fragile, think about the forces driving up into that race when you have your full weight on the bike and you hit a bump or hole.


----------



## Spursrider

chirobike said:


> Here's some scoop on a nice Time Trial/Triathlon frame...has road geometry though. I originally was looking for a cheap chinese aero road frame and came across this one. It's being sold under other house brands for double. I'm in the market for a sloping top tube and this one is straight so not my cup of tea but nice, none the less. Hopefully some of you will be interested in ordering from them. They respond quickly, have a nice website but geometry info is not there, and prices are great.
> 
> Here's my conversation with Denise from Conbow:
> 
> 1. Picture of TOS59 is as attach.
> 2. We provide 2 years warranty.
> 3. Yes, we have TOS59, size 520mm in stock at the moment. If you can confirm with me these two days we should be able to provide you before Euro bike show.
> 4. Price for TOS59/Normal/UD,BB30 frame set: USD 420.00 + Fork USD 60.00
> Shipping fee by EMS from Guangzhou, China to USA: USD 190.00
> 
> Please provide us your exact address & phone no. or further information to start the Sample Invoice if you ready to purchase this frame set.
> 
> Best Regards and have a nice day
> Denise Chang
> SINOROX INTERNATIONAL INC.
> CONBOW SPORTS CO.,LTD
> ADD:168.JI GUANG TANG RD.,SIHUI,GUANG DONG,CHINA
> TEL:86-758-3329203 / 3329302
> FAX:86-758-3329033
> 
> Pic of the frame ( in orange ??? Primer maybe ???) and a pic of a frame that is similar and I have no proof that this is the same frame (hint...you decide).


Reasonable price for frame+fork but USD190 shipping fee?


----------



## svard75

Spursrider said:


> Reasonable price for frame+fork but USD190 shipping fee?


Don't mean to bash them but 190 for shipping is insane! I paid 90 for a frame, fork, handlebars, stem, headset, bottle cages and it arrived via ems in 5 days to Canada.


----------



## bradf24

I agree thatis too much for shipping unless they are using FedEx or DSL. Also, my quote from Dengfu was 385 for frame AND fork.
Brad


----------



## svard75

chirobike said:


> Here's some scoop on a nice Time Trial/Triathlon frame...has road geometry though. I originally was looking for a cheap chinese aero road frame and came across this one. It's being sold under other house brands for double. I'm in the market for a sloping top tube and this one is straight so not my cup of tea but nice, none the less. Hopefully some of you will be interested in ordering from them. They respond quickly, have a nice website but geometry info is not there, and prices are great.
> 
> Here's my conversation with Denise from Conbow:
> 
> 1. Picture of TOS59 is as attach.
> 2. We provide 2 years warranty.
> 3. Yes, we have TOS59, size 520mm in stock at the moment. If you can confirm with me these two days we should be able to provide you before Euro bike show.
> 4. Price for TOS59/*Normal*/UD,BB30 frame set: *USD 420.00 + Fork USD 60.00*
> Shipping fee by EMS from Guangzhou, China to USA: USD 190.00
> 
> Please provide us your exact address & phone no. or further information to start the Sample Invoice if you ready to purchase this frame set.
> 
> Best Regards and have a nice day
> Denise Chang
> SINOROX INTERNATIONAL INC.
> CONBOW SPORTS CO.,LTD
> ADD:168.JI GUANG TANG RD.,SIHUI,GUANG DONG,CHINA
> TEL:86-758-3329203 / 3329302
> FAX:86-758-3329033
> 
> Pic of the frame ( in orange ??? Primer maybe ???) and a pic of a frame that is similar and I have no proof that this is the same frame (hint...you decide).



I'd also be willing to bet that Normal means unpainted carbon look probably in 12k which IMO looks fugly.


----------



## ericTheHalf

OnTheRivet said:


> That's nothing, like .005 of an inch. I'd be tempted to tap the bearing in with a hammer. Make sure to only contact the outer race. you might be over thinking this a bit. Carbon frames are not fragile, think about the forces driving up into that race when you have your full weight on the bike and you hit a bump or hole.


I'm guilty of over thinking this. Just a good push by hand got it in. In a previous post by someone else, he mentioned that the lower bearing pushed right in and he then thought the top bearing was too loose. I'm sure if I pushed the lower bearing in first I also would have thought the top too loose.

In this case it was user error, no fault of the frame.


----------



## stevesbike

chirobike said:


> Here's some scoop on a nice Time Trial/Triathlon frame...has road geometry though. I originally was looking for a cheap chinese aero road frame and came across this one. It's being sold under other house brands for double. I'm in the market for a sloping top tube and this one is straight so not my cup of tea but nice, none the less. Hopefully some of you will be interested in ordering from them. They respond quickly, have a nice website but geometry info is not there, and prices are great.
> 
> Here's my conversation with Denise from Conbow:
> 
> 1. Picture of TOS59 is as attach.
> 2. We provide 2 years warranty.
> 3. Yes, we have TOS59, size 520mm in stock at the moment. If you can confirm with me these two days we should be able to provide you before Euro bike show.
> 4. Price for TOS59/Normal/UD,BB30 frame set: USD 420.00 + Fork USD 60.00
> Shipping fee by EMS from Guangzhou, China to USA: USD 190.00
> 
> Please provide us your exact address & phone no. or further information to start the Sample Invoice if you ready to purchase this frame set.
> 
> Best Regards and have a nice day
> Denise Chang
> SINOROX INTERNATIONAL INC.
> CONBOW SPORTS CO.,LTD
> ADD:168.JI GUANG TANG RD.,SIHUI,GUANG DONG,CHINA
> TEL:86-758-3329203 / 3329302
> FAX:86-758-3329033
> 
> Pic of the frame ( in orange ??? Primer maybe ???) and a pic of a frame that is similar and I have no proof that this is the same frame (hint...you decide).


I don't think this frame would be very aero. The tapered headtube makes for a large frontal profile and the downtube is very wide, resulting in a poor aspect ratio. As you mention, the geometry is also odd for a TT frame. Building it up as an aero road frame would likely result in a brutally stiff and uncomfortable frame judging by that rear triangle. The open mold planet x exocet is probably the most aero of the tt frames available.


----------



## beston

I also like the gotobike WS01 TT frame. Maybe even more than the Exocet (FM021). The WS01 has cable routing behind the stem, a shaped head tube and a more pronounced rear wheel cut out. It's also got a front wheel cut out on the downtube, but I've read some comments from Gerrard (at Cervelo) that downtube cutouts don't really make a frame faster. I guess that's why we don't see them on any of their current bikes.


----------



## 41ants

I finally found a headset that works well with the FM028. Another thing I noticed is that 700x25 is a very close fit!


----------



## LcSmt

For more clearance better use a "Vredestein Fortezza" tyre.


----------



## OnTheRivet

41ants said:


> I finally found a headset that works well with the FM028. Another thing I noticed is that 700x25 is a very close fit!


Not a fork issue, more like a tire/caliper problem. If it was the frame you'd have the brake pads run up higher into the adjustment slots. On my fm028 the Ultegra caliper has higher clearance than the fork which has 1/2" with a 23 on it.


----------



## hiver2601

*Finally ordered...*

Hi all,

After following these threads for more than a year, I finally decided and ordered a FM757 from Gotobike.

Does anyone know if the FM757 is prepared for Braze on, or should I go for Clamp?

Will update once it arrives with pics

Thanks, M


----------



## 41ants

OnTheRivet said:


> Not a fork issue, more like a tire/caliper problem. If it was the frame you'd have the brake pads run up higher into the adjustment slots. On my fm028 the Ultegra caliper has higher clearance than the fork which has 1/2" with a 23 on it.


It's not a problem unless it rubs, which it doesn't appear that it will.


----------



## svard75

Here's my FM015ISP so far. Still waiting on some decals.


----------



## Eyon

41ants, off topic, but what camera did you use for those photos? Its beautifully sharp!


Back on topic. When people have placed orders with Hongfu, did people find Jenny goes a little quiet?


----------



## 41ants

Eyon said:


> 41ants, off topic, but what camera did you use for those photos? Its beautifully sharp!


Pentax K5 body
Pentax D-FA wr 100mm macro


----------



## ptsbike55

ISP owners. How much height adjustment is there with the cap that goes over the post?


----------



## f3rg

ptsbike55 said:


> ISP owners. How much height adjustment is there with the cap that goes over the post?


On the FM015-ISP, it's basically none. Get a Ritchey topper in 70mm length for much more adjustment.


----------



## maxxevv

41ants said:


> I finally found a headset that works well with the FM028. Another thing I noticed is that 700x25 is a very close fit!


That's without the brake cables installed. Install them and properly tension them, the clearance will be fine. 

In fact, that's how most calipers would look without the cables installed too.


----------



## Vee

ptsbike55 said:


> ISP owners. How much height adjustment is there with the cap that goes over the post?


+1 you get 5mm or less with the chinese seatmast.


----------



## k.ron

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After following these threads for more than a year, I finally decided and ordered a FM757 from Gotobike.
> 
> Does anyone know if the FM757 is prepared for Braze on, or should I go for Clamp?
> 
> Will update once it arrives with pics
> 
> Thanks, M



I bought the same frame, you need to use a clamp..


----------



## trihard1

I have to say I've been researching this thread for a while now. It's given me all the info needed to go about my own build. Decided on the rfm101 from greatkeen. The quality was great. Just a bit of overspray in the bottom bracket but didn't take too long to clean out. I also got 50mm carbon clinchers from YISHUNBIKE. Karen was really helpful even followed up with me to make sure everything arrived and I was happy. The wheels look amazing! Got a good price on SRAM red black edition for $1,500 aud. The bike looks an absolute beast all in carbon fibre no decals. Real head turner. As soon as I work out how to upload a photo of it I will.

Just found out I need 7 more posts before I can add a link or photo!?!?! Try below for now... just fix the http..

hxxp://i.imgur.com/EkRdS.jpg
hxxp://i.imgur.com/mSeF2.jpg


----------



## f3rg

trihard1 said:


> I have to say I've been researching this thread for a while now. It's given me all the info needed to go about my own build. Decided on the rfm101 from greatkeen. The quality was great. Just a bit of overspray in the bottom bracket but didn't take too long to clean out. I also got 50mm carbon clinchers from YISHUNBIKE. Karen was really helpful even followed up with me to make sure everything arrived and I was happy. The wheels look amazing! Got a good price on SRAM red black edition for $1,500 aud. The bike looks an absolute beast all in carbon fibre no decals. Real head turner. As soon as I work out how to upload a photo of it I will.


Upload the photo (re-size it first, maybe 1,000px wide) to imgur.com and insert the link here. No need to upload to RBR.


----------



## Purt

trihard1 said:


> I have to say I've been researching this thread for a while now. It's given me all the info needed to go about my own build. Decided on the rfm101 from greatkeen. The quality was great. Just a bit of overspray in the bottom bracket but didn't take too long to clean out. I also got 50mm carbon clinchers from YISHUNBIKE. Karen was really helpful even followed up with me to make sure everything arrived and I was happy. The wheels look amazing! Got a good price on SRAM red black edition for $1,500 aud. The bike looks an absolute beast all in carbon fibre no decals. Real head turner. As soon as I work out how to upload a photo of it I will.
> 
> Just found out I need 7 more posts before I can add a link or photo!?!?! Try below for now... just fix the http..
> 
> hxxp://i.imgur.com/EkRdS.jpg
> hxxp://i.imgur.com/mSeF2.jpg





















Pretty damn nice, can't say I'm a fan of the bar tape and seat though...


----------



## zyzzx

> Pretty damn nice, can't say I'm a fan of the bar tape and seat though...


Nice bike mate! Your chain seems stretched a bit


----------



## Purt

zyzzx said:


> Nice bike mate! Your chain seems stretched a bit


It's tryhards I just posted the pictures for him. Yeah might wanna take out a few links tryhard...


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After following these threads for more than a year, I finally decided and ordered a FM757 from Gotobike.
> 
> Does anyone know if the FM757 is prepared for Braze on, or should I go for Clamp?
> 
> Will update once it arrives with pics
> 
> Thanks, M






k.ron said:


> I bought the same frame, you need to use a clamp..


I was thinking of getting a "Parlee Carbon Front Derailleur Clamp", to help spread the load of the clamp. Plus they look awesome.

Also, very nice bike tryhard. But yeah, there's too much chain in your chain.


----------



## mickiii

Nice bike trihard :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> I was thinking of getting a "Parlee Carbon Front Derailleur Clamp", to help spread the load of the clamp. Plus they look awesome.
> 
> Also, very nice bike tryhard. But yeah, there's too much chain in your chain.


Will this parlee clamp for braze-on FD fit the FM039 does anyone know?


----------



## trihard1

Purt said:


> It's tryhards I just posted the pictures for him. Yeah might wanna take out a few links tryhard...


Thanks! Very happy with my first build. And yes I've fixed the chain since the photo.


----------



## excelerator

*Be careful*



Local Hero said:


> It's looking really good.
> 
> I'm having a difficult time deciding on my next big purchase. I can't decide between high end carbon wheels (Cosmic Carbon Ultimates?) or building up a chinese TT bike with china carbon wheels. Your build isn't making it easy.


I've been burned by two chinese frames now and its not worth it. The money I saved went right to my LBS for having to fix/modify/jury rig the bikes to be safe and operable. Just sayin'.


----------



## FTR

excelerator said:


> I've been burned by two chinese frames now and its not worth it. The money I saved went right to my LBS for having to fix/modify/jury rig the bikes to be safe and operable. Just sayin'.


Yep, if you are not skilled at working on your own bikes then I would agree that Chinese frames may not be for you.


----------



## bradf24

*Confession Time*

Thank you all for being here to hear this...received my FM015, non-ISP and parts from DengFu on Monday, 8-8-11. Been reading and collecting tools, advice and pieces all week intending to do the build over this weekend. Anxiety set in after a friend related his DIY nightmare from just a few weeks ago. Yesterday I stopped by my favorite bike shop and sheepishly approached the owner/operator/mechanic whose work I trust thoroughly. When he enthusiastically expressed a willingness to do the build for me with his torque wrenches, headset press, etc. and all at a very reasonable rate, I relented and turned it over to him. I will be there every evening this week after work to get in on all that I can but he expects to have it for me on Thursday. Will post pics when it it is ready to ride.
Thanks to all of you for all the info posted here.
Brad


----------



## FTR

Here it is.
Finally showed up this morning so I thought I would snap a crappy camera phone pic for you.
Now just waiting for logo's.


----------



## OnTheRivet

excelerator said:


> I've been burned by two chinese frames now and its not worth it. The money I saved went right to my LBS for having to fix/modify/jury rig the bikes to be safe and operable. Just sayin'.


Elaborate please. It's a frame with ZERO moving parts, it either works or it doesn't and doesn't would have to entail carbon failure which I'm pretty sure you local 16 year old shop rat isn't going to be a whole lot of help with.


----------



## Rainerhq

FTR said:


> Here it is.
> Finally showed up this morning so I thought I would snap a crappy camera phone pic for you.
> Now just waiting for logo's.


Your frame has my country flag colors...


----------



## FTR

I dont see any pink on your flag.


----------



## Purt

Copy of the ritte paint scheme? 

I've got a shopped picture of a fm015 sitting in waiting for when I order in exactly the same scheme as you just in different colours....

Gotta say ritte does some amazing graphics work.


----------



## FTR

Yep, based on their design.
There designs are eye catching.
I looked at the FM015.
Stack height is too low (which is why you see so many here sporting 40mm or so of spacers).
I am hoping to keep my spacer stack under 10mm.


----------



## mmatrix

*Bar?*

what bar is that?

Great build Love it


----------



## alexb618

FTR said:


> I looked at the FM015.
> Stack height is too low (which is why you see so many here sporting 40mm or so of spacers).


not for me :thumbsup:

it is pretty simple, people running 40 odd mill of spacers have bought a frame that does not fit them


----------



## svard75

I'm not following the comments here about if we have spacers the frame doesn't fit. I see plenty of high end frames/bikes with spacers and when you go get fit they will either add or subtract spacers. What's the big deal? What if you are flexible enough and get an FM015 without spacers but then gain some budda belly and can no longer reach? Buy a new frame?

Enough with the not the right fit already.

https://www.bicyclesroadbikes.com/Road-Bikes/Pinarello-Bikes/Pinarello-Prince.html Oh no not the right fit!

New Trek 5200-complete Road Bike Clearly an idiot because he's got spacers and the stem is flipped!

https://hengyutrade.com/product/20110419/Scott_Addict_R1_Road_Bike88183.jpg WTF Scott! there are spacers in there. What a dumb manufacturer.

RS Murthi - Boonen's new TT bike invites UCI scrutiny Geeze even a TT bike with spacers. What is this world coming too?!


----------



## FTR

alexb618 said:


> not for me :thumbsup:
> 
> it is pretty simple, people running 40 odd mill of spacers have bought a frame that does not fit them


Well I was trying not to be quite that blunt.


----------



## alexb618

svard75 said:


> I'm not following the comments here about if we have spacers the frame doesn't fit. I see plenty of high end frames/bikes with spacers and when you go get fit they will either add or subtract spacers. What's the big deal? What if you are flexible enough and get an FM015 without spacers but then gain some budda belly and can no longer reach? Buy a new frame?
> 
> Enough with the not the right fit already.
> 
> Bicycles Road Bikes > Road Bikes - Pinarello Prince Bikes - Pinarello Prince Road Bikes Information and Deals > Oh no not the right fit!
> 
> New Trek 5200-complete Road Bike Clearly an idiot because he's got spacers and the stem is flipped!
> 
> https://hengyutrade.com/product/20110419/Scott_Addict_R1_Road_Bike88183.jpg WTF Scott! there are spacers in there. What a dumb manufacturer.
> 
> RS Murthi - Boonen's new TT bike invites UCI scrutiny Geeze even a TT bike with spacers. What is this world coming too?!


i am not seeing any 40+mm stacks of spacers in your links but the trek with the erection stem is interesting...


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> I'm not following the comments here about if we have spacers the frame doesn't fit. I see plenty of high end frames/bikes with spacers and when you go get fit they will either add or subtract spacers. What's the big deal? What if you are flexible enough and get an FM015 without spacers but then gain some budda belly and can no longer reach? Buy a new frame?
> 
> Enough with the not the right fit already.
> 
> Bicycles Road Bikes > Road Bikes - Pinarello Prince Bikes - Pinarello Prince Road Bikes Information and Deals > Oh no not the right fit!
> 
> New Trek 5200-complete Road Bike Clearly an idiot because he's got spacers and the stem is flipped!
> 
> https://hengyutrade.com/product/20110419/Scott_Addict_R1_Road_Bike88183.jpg WTF Scott! there are spacers in there. What a dumb manufacturer.
> 
> RS Murthi - Boonen's new TT bike invites UCI scrutiny Geeze even a TT bike with spacers. What is this world coming too?!


Sorry the only bike I see there that is set up poorly is the Trek.
the rest would possibly have 20mm.
My Moots has 15mm so I am not saying the stem should be slammed, but 40mm (nearly 2") is a bit much and could easily have been averted by buying a frame with more stack height.

Here is the update for my FM028.
Nearly built but I realised I did not have a long enough front brake bolt and that the painted seatpost meant that the tolerance was out so I could not install it properly. Looks like I will be removing some of the paint so that I can insert it.
No major issues in the build other than those an certainly no more issues than I had with my Moots, Blacksheep or Santa Cruz. And yes, that is grease on the post which will be cleaned off so that I can clean up the paint.
Also the bars and levers need some work.


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Sorry the only bike I see there that is set up poorly is the Trek.
> the rest would possibly have 20mm.
> My Moots has 15mm so I am not saying the stem should be slammed, but 40mm (nearly 2") is a bit much and could easily have been averted by buying a frame with more stack height.
> 
> Here is the update for my FM028.
> Nearly built but I realised I did not have a long enough front brake bolt and that the painted seatpost meant that the tolerance was out so I could not install it properly. Looks like I will be removing some of the paint so that I can insert it.
> No major issues in the build other than those an certainly no more issues than I had with my Moots, Blacksheep or Santa Cruz. And yes, that is grease on the post which will be cleaned off so that I can clean up the paint.
> Also the bars and levers need some work.


Bike lookin great so far. 

I don't think I've seen any bikes with 40mm spacers. If anything that may be more a safety issue. Wouldn't that cause the steerer to snap? In any case I thought you guys were beating on anyone using spacers.


----------



## Vee

FTR said:


> Sorry the only bike I see there that is set up poorly is the Trek.
> the rest would possibly have 20mm.
> My Moots has 15mm so I am not saying the stem should be slammed, but 40mm (nearly 2") is a bit much and could easily have been averted by buying a frame with more stack height.
> 
> Here is the update for my FM028.
> Nearly built but I realised I did not have a long enough front brake bolt and that the painted seatpost meant that the tolerance was out so I could not install it properly. Looks like I will be removing some of the paint so that I can insert it.
> No major issues in the build other than those an certainly no more issues than I had with my Moots, Blacksheep or Santa Cruz. And yes, that is grease on the post which will be cleaned off so that I can clean up the paint.
> Also the bars and levers need some work.


That is a real unique looking bike you have there. I am looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> Bike lookin great so far.
> 
> I don't think I've seen any bikes with 40mm spacers. If anything that may be more a safety issue. Wouldn't that cause the steerer to snap? In any case I thought you guys were beating on anyone using spacers.


There is one, in particular, a few pages back that is a TT frame that a guy built up as a road bike. Because of the short headtube, he used 40+ mm of spacers on to get his handlebars to sit at what would be considered to be a relaxed position for a road bike.


----------



## kngr8

alexb618 said:


> not for me :thumbsup:
> 
> it is pretty simple, people running 40 odd mill of spacers have bought a frame that does not fit them


wonderfull this headset close. who produce it? thanks


----------



## excelerator

Well, the frame and fork move independantly from one another. And as you'll see below, I had an issue with what wasn't supposed to be a moving part that turned into one.

One frame had a design flaw in the head tube. The headset would never seat correctly and the fork continuously knocked against the head tube. Carbon ain't so strong against impacts! On the other, the inside of the head tube was so poorly built there was carbon and resin sticking out all over the place. The "shop rat" had to bore out the space just to get the head set in there. On the same bike the BB30 bottom bracket casing actually separated inside the BB area. $$$ spent to take the bike apart, send back to manufacturer and then build up the new one. The drailleur hanger was so flimsy just tourquing on the skwere caused it to bend. Had to fit a new one that was not designed for the bike.

Like I said, not worth it. I have found too often that you get what you pay for. A $500 frameset will be just that, a cheap piece of carbon that may leave you high and dry.


----------



## Urb

excelerator said:


> Well, the frame and fork move independantly from one another. And as you'll see below, I had an issue with what wasn't supposed to be a moving part that turned into one.
> 
> One frame had a design flaw in the head tube. The headset would never seat correctly and the fork continuously knocked against the head tube. Carbon ain't so strong against impacts! On the other, the inside of the head tube was so poorly built there was carbon and resin sticking out all over the place. The "shop rat" had to bore out the space just to get the head set in there. On the same bike the BB30 bottom bracket casing actually separated inside the BB area. $$$ spent to take the bike apart, send back to manufacturer and then build up the new one. The drailleur hanger was so flimsy just tourquing on the skwere caused it to bend. Had to fit a new one that was not designed for the bike.
> 
> Like I said, not worth it. I have found too often that you get what you pay for. A $500 frameset will be just that, a cheap piece of carbon that may leave you high and dry.



Could you share just a bit more information. Who was the seller and what frame models did you buy? I tried searching your other posts buy you haven't posted any build infomation.


----------



## turbogrover

excelerator said:


> Well, the frame and fork move independantly from one another. And as you'll see below, I had an issue with what wasn't supposed to be a moving part that turned into one.
> 
> One frame had a design flaw in the head tube. The headset would never seat correctly and the fork continuously knocked against the head tube. Carbon ain't so strong against impacts! On the other, the inside of the head tube was so poorly built there was carbon and resin sticking out all over the place. The "shop rat" had to bore out the space just to get the head set in there. On the same bike the BB30 bottom bracket casing actually separated inside the BB area. $$$ spent to take the bike apart, send back to manufacturer and then build up the new one. The drailleur hanger was so flimsy just tourquing on the skwere caused it to bend. Had to fit a new one that was not designed for the bike.
> 
> Like I said, not worth it. I have found too often that you get what you pay for. A $500 frameset will be just that, a cheap piece of carbon that may leave you high and dry.


That's really unfortunate. My frameset on the other hand, built up perfectly, rides like a dream, and after 1600 miles of hard use, is equal to a frameset worth 10x the cost of what I paid for mine.


----------



## ericTheHalf

Has anyone who has used a Sram GXP bottom bracket found a good substitute tool for a dedicated GXP bottom bracket tool? I'm a good hour from my most local shop and wouldn't be able to get there until next weekend.


----------



## alexb618

kngr8 said:


> wonderfull this headset close. who produce it? thanks


campagnolo record


----------



## FTR

ericTheHalf said:


> Has anyone who has used a Sram GXP bottom bracket found a good substitute tool for a dedicated GXP bottom bracket tool? I'm a good hour from my most local shop and wouldn't be able to get there until next weekend.


A standard Shimano external BB tool is what you need.
That is what I just finished using on my frame last night and is the tool I have used on my GXP BB in my Moots for the past 3 years or so.


----------



## FTR

turbogrover said:


> That's really unfortunate. My frameset on the other hand, built up perfectly, ......


Ditto


----------



## Local Hero

On another note, Speedy li on Aliexpress shipped me this for $43: 










I'm making a carbon fiber sram red/ XO townie.


----------



## Speedmenace

Hi guys, I've had a quick browse through this thread and decided I want to make a TT bike
Is this frame made for track of TT road use? Please recommend some more TT Chinese frames.


----------



## beston

Speedmenace said:


> Hi guys, I've had a quick browse through this thread and decided I want to make a TT bike
> Is this frame made for track of TT road use? Please recommend some more TT Chinese frames.
> ]


The picture on the top is of a TT frame. 

I would not think that it was a Track frame as there are obvious holes for internal cable routing, front derailleur, and brakes... all things that would not be on a track bike. 

The picture on the bottom is an example of someone trying to make this frame into a road bike. To the horror of many, he had to add a number of spacers under the stem because the head tube is so short (typical of TT frames).


----------



## Speedmenace

Thanks beston.


----------



## ds3000

I've looked and can't see to find any info on whether the FM028 has clearance for 25mm tyres or not. Could anyone tell me?

Thanks.


----------



## FTR

ds3000 said:


> I've looked and can't see to find any info on whether the FM028 has clearance for 25mm tyres or not. Could anyone tell me?
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty sure they will fit.
I have 23mm Conti 4 Seasons in mine at the moment with room to spare.
The 4 Seasons are much taller than some others I have used.


----------



## ds3000

nice, thanks for your reply


----------



## Trevor Ash

Speedmenace said:


>


Looks hard to take a swig while riding.

Can someone point me to a link that explains "carbon wrapping" or whatever it's called? I'm not a carbon person (don't own or plan to own any) but that frame seems especially, well, I'll be kind and say the "weave is big" and reminds me of a wicker basket. I assume the size of it impacts quality or ride?


----------



## Speedmenace

Trevor Ash said:


> Looks hard to take a swig while riding.
> 
> Can someone point me to a link that explains "carbon wrapping" or whatever it's called? I'm not a carbon person (don't own or plan to own any) but that frame seems especially, well, I'll be kind and say the "weave is big" and reminds me of a wicker basket. I assume the size of it impacts quality or ride?


looks like 12k

there's two different types of carbon, 3k and 12k, each processes different properties within strength, stiffness, and weight. I can't remember but I think 12k is the best type


----------



## FTR

Speedmenace said:


> looks like 12k
> 
> there's two different types of carbon, 3k and 12k, each processes different properties within strength, stiffness, and weight. I can't remember but I think 12k is the best type


I believe that the weave is just aesthetic.
My Santa Cruz Tallboy is made with UD carbon.
If 12k is the best I would think that Santa Cruz would have used it.


----------



## Trevor Ash

Thanks guys/gals. Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Speedmenace

FTR said:


> I believe that the weave is just aesthetic.
> My Santa Cruz Tallboy is made with UD carbon.
> If 12k is the best I would think that Santa Cruz would have used it.


Oh i'm not too certain on whats the best, maybe it comes down to personal preference



Trevor Ash said:


> Thanks guys/gals. Sorry for the thread hijack.


no problem, your question is relevant to this thread


----------



## OnTheRivet

Speedmenace said:


> looks like 12k
> 
> there's two different types of carbon, 3k and 12k, each processes different properties within strength, stiffness, and weight. I can't remember but I think 12k is the best type


There is no "best type". like all engineered materials there is what's best for the application. Carbon fiber is a complex material that goes beyond mere weaving patterns. look here. 

Toray Carbon Fibers America - Products


----------



## paterberg

Any other UK forum members had to pay Customs Duty on their Chinese frames and wheels? I've previously purchased a FM015 frame from Carbonzone and also a set of wheels from the same vendor. Surprisingly I didn't have to pay duty on either occasion. Now I'm awaiting delivery of a FM058 cyclocross frame, again from Carbonzone, but it's been sitting in UK Customs for over 2 days and I'm just wondering has my luck run out this time round! Anyone else have any experiences good or bad? Thanks.


----------



## svard75

I saw someone familiar with carbon engineering listed carbon weave in order of strongest to weakest:

UD
1K
3K
12K

These frames are all made with 3K nano tubes and joints. The finishing weave is 12K, 3K or UD which means the last layup over the other layers. This is what I read off someone in another forum a few months back. He stated that he works with cf products so I assume he's an expert but it makes sense to me.


----------



## svard75

Trevor Ash said:


> Looks hard to take a swig while riding.
> 
> Can someone point me to a link that explains "carbon wrapping" or whatever it's called? I'm not a carbon person (don't own or plan to own any) but that frame seems especially, well, I'll be kind and say the "weave is big" and reminds me of a wicker basket. I assume the size of it impacts quality or ride?


Now I see a bike with 40+mm of spacers! *gasp* this guys looking for trouble. He made a weak spot imo. Imagine riding down a steep technical descent when the steerer snaps!


----------



## BikeStyle

FTR 
thanks for you pm I am too new to reply to you yet.
send me a new one with a private email and we'll talk further..

Cheers


----------



## Eyon

the outer layer of a bike is usually just for decoration. I much prefer 3k over 12k, but its likely the inside of the frame is made of the same stuff!

paterberg: I'll tell you in a few weeks when mine arrives!


----------



## maxime

Could someone tell me exactly what headset I need to order for my CyclingYong Pinarello? He sent me 1 1/8- 1 1/4, but my dealer tells me he needs to know a certain angle for the headset also. 

Or can I just go to a Pinarello dealer and ask for a Prince headset?

Yong told me after the package was sent the headset weren't in stock anymore. And I don't intend waiting another 3 months for a headset from him...

thank you for your help


----------



## wipower

*jerseys and pants from Cycling Yong*

What about the quality? are they fakes?


----------



## Vee

wipower said:


> What about the quality? are they fakes?


Chinese Carbon Thread and Ebay direct version 5.0 :mad2:


----------



## beston

wipower said:


> What about the quality? are they fakes?


Definitely not genuine! 
I'm all about open mould chinese frames and generally speaking, the quality is good. However, I'm not a fan of slapping some stickers on a frame to try to pass it off as the real deal. The fake Cervelo that he is selling is a pretty poor copy. The Head tube is different, internal cable routing is different and the decals are 'off'. Some of the other frames seem to look a little better though.

...I'd rather buy a non-painted frame than a knock-off.


----------



## turbogrover

wipower said:


> What about the quality? are they fakes?


If you want to know about jerseys and shorts, then I'd suggest starting a thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## svard75

Hey just bought a sink at home depot. It's stainless steel and was wondering if anyone has any experience?












JK


----------



## ntb1001

svard75 said:


> Hey just bought a sink at home depot. It's stainless steel and was wondering if anyone has any experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK


Actually, I just bought a new kitchen sink tap...a fancy one with a pull out spout. I think that a new fangled stainless sink is in order too.:


----------



## gpcyclist25

*Question for FM015 owners re: headset specs*

So I've had a FM015 for a few months now.

My issue is that I've always felt that the headset is a little loose. At a very rainy century this weekend, the club mechanic grabbed my bike and confirmed it. He claims its because I cut the steerer the wrong length, which is true, but I don't think that's the reason.

Rather, I think its because the headset that I got with the frame is the wrong spec. Does anybody know the precise specs for the headtube of the FM015? This includes diameters, bore depths, etc. The reason is that Cane Creek has an online tool that helps you choose headsets, and I suspect I may need this - my upper bearing seems too tall for the bore depth, which I estimate at a little over 2mm, but I'm not positive - the bearing is at least 4mm tall.

Cane Creek Cycling Components :: Headset Fit Finder


----------



## FTR

gpcyclist25 said:


> So I've had a FM015 for a few months now.
> 
> My issue is that I've always felt that the headset is a little loose. At a very rainy century this weekend, the club mechanic grabbed my bike and confirmed it. He claims its because I cut the steerer the wrong length, which is true, but I don't think that's the reason.
> 
> Rather, I think its because the headset that I got with the frame is the wrong spec. Does anybody know the precise specs for the headtube of the FM015? This includes diameters, bore depths, etc. The reason is that Cane Creek has an online tool that helps you choose headsets, and I suspect I may need this - my upper bearing seems too tall for the bore depth, which I estimate at a little over 2mm, but I'm not positive - the bearing is at least 4mm tall.
> 
> Cane Creek Cycling Components :: Headset Fit Finder


I am wondering whether you have enough gap above the steerer so that the headset can compress properly.
You should have a few mm of spacer/stem above the top of the steerer.
If you dont the headset cannot compress and will always feel loose.


----------



## gpcyclist25

FTR said:


> I am wondering whether you have enough gap above the steerer so that the headset can compress properly.
> You should have a few mm of spacer/stem above the top of the steerer.
> If you dont the headset cannot compress and will always feel loose.


I've had 10mm of spacers above the cap, as well as another 10 above the stem. Are we talking about compressing the race?

I guess my question is whether the upper bearing should protrude above the top of the headtube by 2mm, as mine does. Is this the correct fitting?


----------



## 9-18 Fast

*This is my new FM0028*

I have got 3-4 good rides on it now and I have to say I am very impressed. Before this bike I was riding a 2010 Scott CR1 Elite and I will take this bike over the Scott any day. The build is not complete though, I have a set of 38mm carbon clinchers on the way.


----------



## FTR

gpcyclist25 said:


> I've had 10mm of spacers above the cap, as well as another 10 above the stem. Are we talking about compressing the race?
> 
> I guess my question is whether the upper bearing should protrude above the top of the headtube by 2mm, as mine does. Is this the correct fitting?


Do you have both of the thin spacers under the top headset cover?
I had a gap with both of these installed but removed one and it was all OK after that.

And what I am saying is that the fork steerer should not extend to the top of the spacers/stem.
The spacers/stem should extend a few mm above the top of the steerer.


----------



## Speedmenace

Question for everyone 
What was the most difficult part about building a bike for you?


----------



## FTR

9-18 Fast said:


> I have got 3-4 good rides on it now and I have to say I am very impressed. Before this bike I was riding a 2010 Scott CR1 Elite and I will take this bike over the Scott any day. The build is not complete though, I have a set of 38mm carbon clinchers on the way.


Nice looking build.
Post it to the Chinese picture thread too.


----------



## gpcyclist25

FTR said:


> Do you have both of the thin spacers under the top headset cover?
> I had a gap with both of these installed but removed one and it was all OK after that.
> 
> And what I am saying is that the fork steerer should not extend to the top of the spacers/stem.
> The spacers/stem should extend a few mm above the top of the steerer.


I have none of thin spacers in - the top cap appears to contact the race directly, and since the bearing protrudes, teh top cap doesn't rub the headtube. Is this okay?

As for the spacers/stem, they do protrude, although I have to saw the steerer down 2mm to make the fit better. But even this way, the compression plug cap was pressing down on the spacers/stem, which should have compressed the headset. Just not sure what's going on here.


----------



## f3rg

9-18 Fast said:


> I have got 3-4 good rides on it now and I have to say I am very impressed. Before this bike I was riding a 2010 Scott CR1 Elite and I will take this bike over the Scott any day. The build is not complete though, I have a set of 38mm carbon clinchers on the way.


Looks like a great build!

BTW, anyone wanting a light, strong carbon post for not a lot of money, the one on this bike is the way to go. I have one on my steel singlespeed, and I love the thing. I really wish I'd gone non-ISP just so I could be running one of these right now on my FM015.

Can be found here: CarbonCycles.cc


----------



## pianopiano

9-18 Fast said:


> I have got 3-4 good rides on it now and I have to say I am very impressed. Before this bike I was riding a 2010 Scott CR1 Elite and I will take this bike over the Scott any day. The build is not complete though, I have a set of 38mm carbon clinchers on the way.


Very nice looking bike! Btw, the front QR is on backwards.


----------



## 9-18 Fast

piano said:


> Very nice looking bike! Btw, the front QR is on backwards.


Thanks for Noticing the details. :blush2:


----------



## kk5551

Very nice!! The design of your decals/logos look great. Both on the bike and the seat post. Are they stickers/vinyl?


----------



## Tonk84

Hi guys. Just finish My build on a Miracle Trade MC008. Photos to come soon. Similar experiences as most on here. Communication was a problem. Received frame and accessories as requested , did take some time. Quality was AWSOME , few minor problems nothing that hasnt been encountered in these chinese carbon threadsin the past. I aimed to build this bike as something different. NOT a project to save $$$$ and stick it to the man , more so to do something I love in cycling and build up a complete bike that suited me.
Id recommend dealing with miracle trade. I have gone for the cliche carbon stealth look , and completed it with some of my own decals. Im really happy with the outcome , yeh ive copped some flack from fellow bunch riders but hey ive achieved my intended goal and im happy so im not really fussed. Time to get out there and test it.


----------



## Purt

For those people who have cut their isp to short or want more movement and didn't buy non-isp, why don't you just do what this guy did and put a seatpost inside the isp?


----------



## svard75

Purt said:


> For those people who have cut their isp to short or want more movement and didn't buy non-isp, why don't you just do what this guy did and put a seatpost inside the isp?


I thought of doing this, however putting a seatpost into an isp doesn't always look good. Plus you need a clamp. My solution is adjustable by 30mm. The only thing is its very expensive @190! I just finished painting my ratio tacto isp to matc the frame. Once I get all my decals done and applied ill post a pic.


----------



## FTR

Nearly done but somehow managed to cut my brake housings too short.
Could not believe it as I have built dozens of bikes.
Oh well.
Cheap to fix.


----------



## eqtrian

f3rg said:


> Looks like a great build!
> 
> BTW, anyone wanting a light, strong carbon post for not a lot of money, the one on this bike is the way to go. I have one on my steel singlespeed, and I love the thing. I really wish I'd gone non-ISP just so I could be running one of these right now on my FM015.
> 
> Can be found here: CarbonCycles.cc


I like the two-bolt clamp design and weight, but it would be nice if they offered a version with that clamp that had some setback.


----------



## Rainerhq

gpcyclist25 said:


> I have none of thin spacers in - the top cap appears to contact the race directly, and since the bearing protrudes, teh top cap doesn't rub the headtube. Is this okay?


My upper bearing protrudes about 2mm, but fork feels rigid, when twist with hands(bike isn´t complete yet)


----------



## mattias

I recently got my FM028 delivered and it seems like the holes for the brake wire isn't centered inside where the cable housing meets the frame.
Anyone got some experience and think that it's possible to drill those holes to make it fit or will it fail because the guide inside the top tube is still bad positioned?


----------



## mmatrix

*congrats*



FTR said:


> Nearly done but somehow managed to cut my brake housings too short.
> Could not believe it as I have built dozens of bikes.
> Oh well.
> Cheap to fix.


looks good but maybe try black bar tape, might look a bit cleaner up front.


----------



## mroek

mattias said:


> I recently got my FM028 delivered and it seems like the holes for the brake wire isn't centered inside where the cable housing meets the frame.
> Anyone got some experience and think that it's possible to drill those holes to make it fit or will it fail because the guide inside the top tube is still bad positioned?


My FM028 has the same problem, and because of it the rear brake is slightly rough. I would advice against trying to drill those holes, you'll probably just end up with a loose inner guide in the top tube.

Some people has had success with removing the inner cable guide from a brake cable and inserting this into the guide in the frame, but in my case this didn't work.


----------



## FTR

Sorry. I dont do black bar tape.


----------



## speedlucky

I've had a chinese carbon frame for about 2.5 years now. Ive put probably 12k on it, and judging by the condition of most of Sydney, Australia's roads I could almost claim that it was a cyclocross bike. Its one of the Kuota Kredo mould style frames.

The thing has been bomb proof, including being thrown off three times by taxis, another Sydney hazard. On at least one occasion a passenger exited a taxi by throwing the rear door open into a clear lane. From 35-40km sudden stop ripped the door off the taxi (no im not exaggerating) and I broke my collar bone but the bike has done another 4k since then without the slightest damage. 

The thing I want though and I know the chinese distributors read these forums and have reps in here INNOVATE here is your chance!

You clearly make most of the worlds frames you have the skill, the technology and the manufacturing capacity, 

Why not start with all internal cable routing, disc brakes, and make a wheel that actually has thinner sidewalls as you dont need the braking surface. Seriously take the cycling world by storm. 

failing that just copy this design -> volagi.com/bikes

View attachment 237953


----------



## steve90068

speedlucky said:


> I've had a chinese carbon frame for about 2.5 years now. Ive put probably 12k on it, and judging by the condition of most of Sydney, Australia's roads I could almost claim that it was a cyclocross bike. Its one of the Kuota Kredo mould style frames.
> 
> The thing has been bomb proof, including being thrown off three times by taxis, another Sydney hazard. On at least one occasion a passenger exited a taxi by throwing the rear door open into a clear lane. From 35-40km sudden stop ripped the door off the taxi (no im not exaggerating) and I broke my collar bone but the bike has done another 4k since then without the slightest damage.
> 
> The thing I want though and I know the chinese distributors read these forums and have reps in here INNOVATE here is your chance!
> 
> You clearly make most of the worlds frames you have the skill, the technology and the manufacturing capacity,
> 
> Why not start with all internal cable routing, disc brakes, and make a wheel that actually has thinner sidewalls as you dont need the braking surface. Seriously take the cycling world by storm.
> 
> failing that just copy this design -> volagi.com/bikes
> 
> View attachment 237953


I was blown away by this company. Very innovative frame and the disc brakes are incredible. They will be on all high end road bikes in the next few years


----------



## mfuchs

*On their way!!*

I read through this thread and decided to pull the trigger on a fake Pinarello Dogma. I have my flamesuit on so I'm ready. I looked around and my biggest hesitation was putting out a bunch of money upfront. Looking on Alibaba I found this store KODE TECHNOLOGY (HONGKONG) CO LTD - carbon bike parts and started a chat with Ruby. It seems that she is always there and answers almost instantly on chat. Anyway my neighbor and I both wanted to order frames and once we figured which paint we wanted and settled on a price, I was ready to pay but she told me to wait until the frames were ready and she would send me pictures of the completed frames. Then, after I approve, I could pay her. The frames were not in stock and I ordered on 6/29 and was told 4 -5 weeks until ready to ship. There was a slight delay and a last minute change on one of the paint schemes but I got the pictures on Monday and they shipped today 8/17. A little later than originally told but not too bad but really liked not having to pay upfront. The best part is that I got 2 framesets w/ headset and one seatpost for a total of $950 shipped. I should have them next week.


----------



## speedlucky

So I've decided to go counterfeit Pinarello route. 

I want the red frame I've been quoted $780 delivered for; frame & fork, headsets, bars, seat-post, clamp. Is this about right price-wise, from greatkeenbike, are all the sellers pretty much the same quality? 

I also want a set of 50mm carbon clinchers, greatkeenbike don't sell wheels, so I've been looking at yishunbike. Does anybody have any experience with them, are they ok and what price did you pay?

cheers all


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

What kind of torque wrench numbers am I looking at for stuff like FD, seat post clamp, etc? I don't wanna crush my frame. (FM028)

Also, you get bonus points if you have Chinarello writen down the side instead of Pinarello.


----------



## beston

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> What kind of torque wrench numbers am I looking at for stuff like FD, seat post clamp, etc? I don't wanna crush my frame. (FM028)


FD = 3Nm
Seat post clamp = 4.5-5Nm
Stem to fork = 4.5-5Nm
Stem to handlebar depends on the bar / stem combo. Usually it's 5Nm, but that depends on materials used and the number of bolts on the face plate. I use an alloy bar and stem (with 4 bolts) and it is torqued to 6Nm.

-Always use carbon paste to increase grip (friction) between parts
-Use common sense / feel in addition to torque. If you feel like it's tight enough, stop cranking it down (even if you don't hear the torque 'click'). In fact, usually if the torque spec calls for 5Nm, I'll set the torque wrench to 3Nm first, before moving to higher torque values, just to get a feel for how much I'm tightening things. Then I'll go to 4Nm, 4.5Nm etc. I know this is overkill, but I've made mistakes in the past by relying too much on torque and not enough on feel.


----------



## Vee

beston said:


> FD = 3Nm
> Seat post clamp = 4.5-5Nm
> Stem to fork = 4.5-5Nm
> Stem to handlebar depends on the bar / stem combo. Usually it's 5Nm, but that depends on materials used and the number of bolts on the face plate. I use an alloy bar and stem (with 4 bolts) and it is torqued to 6Nm.
> 
> -Always use carbon paste to increase grip (friction) between parts
> -Use common sense / feel in addition to torque. If you feel like it's tight enough, stop cranking it down (even if you don't hear the torque 'click'). In fact, usually if the torque spec calls for 5Nm, I'll set the torque wrench to 3Nm first, before moving to higher torque values, just to get a feel for how much I'm tightening things. Then I'll go to 4Nm, 4.5Nm etc. I know this is overkill, but I've made mistakes in the past by relying too much on torque and not enough on feel.


+1 on all of these torque specs.

And this is the exact reason I prefer beam over click style torque wrenches. With the beam, you have to monitor your pressure as you go, but with click you get used to just cranking down till it clicks. Beam style is where it is at! (cheaper too!)


----------



## SLC_Specialized

*FM-28 and BB30*

FM-28 and BB30
Lurker, finally taking the plunge and getting an FM-28 non-isp for the wifey.

Shot an e-mail to Jenny to get the latest prices, etc.

A couple quick questions,

What kind of BB30 do I need to purchase, BB30 or Pressfit30??, will be going SRAM Force

How do they measure their handlebars?, C-C, E-E?,

My wife's current bike has an eff top tube of 533mm, so I am thinking a 51 or 53cm??

Happy with their 50mm carbon clinchers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## satanas

steve90068 said:


> I was blown away by this company. Very innovative frame and the disc brakes are incredible. They will be on all high end road bikes in the next few years


It's not going to happen on road bikes. Discs are massively over-hyped for this application and offer mainly extra weight, complexity, poorer ride and a wider Q factor while delivering nothing useful that isn't there with rim brakes. People that want MTBs or motorcycles should just buy them and get over the whole disc-brakes-on-road-bikes thing. :-(


----------



## Eyon

How does a disc increase Q factor? Whats wrong with a larger Q factor anyway? If you understand simple biomechanics, narrow isnt always better. As for advantages, I dare say half the stopping distance in the wet is one of them! More weight, yes, but for a winter bike IMO it would be perfect!

The downside? Well, radial wheels look so much cooler than 3x!


----------



## plh1964

speedlucky said:


> So I've decided to go counterfeit Pinarello route.
> 
> I want the red frame I've been quoted $780 delivered for; frame & fork, headsets, bars, seat-post, clamp. Is this about right price-wise, from greatkeenbike, are all the sellers pretty much the same quality?
> 
> I also want a set of 50mm carbon clinchers, greatkeenbike don't sell wheels, so I've been looking at yishunbike. Does anybody have any experience with them, are they ok and what price did you pay?
> 
> cheers all


I bought my frame from Great Keen. He delivered well about 45 days with plain 3k finish. I happen to be in China this week on other business. Was in Shenzhen earlier this week. Requested to visit the factory but was turned down. My colleague (Chinese guy) guesses he is a middleman. No idea for sure.

Bought my wheels from Miracle. Extremely good to deal with. 7 days from order until arrival at my house in USA. I also requested a factory visit. They said sure, you are welcome to visit any time. Unfortunately my free time was limited and Shenzhen is a very large city. The Miracle factory was 3 hours by taxi from my other meetings so I could not fit it my schedule.

To do it again I would order both frame and wheels from Miracle.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

beston said:


> FD = 3Nm
> Seat post clamp = 4.5-5Nm
> Stem to fork = 4.5-5Nm
> Stem to handlebar depends on the bar / stem combo. Usually it's 5Nm, but that depends on materials used and the number of bolts on the face plate. I use an alloy bar and stem (with 4 bolts) and it is torqued to 6Nm.
> 
> -Always use carbon paste to increase grip (friction) between parts
> -Use common sense / feel in addition to torque. If you feel like it's tight enough, stop cranking it down (even if you don't hear the torque 'click'). In fact, usually if the torque spec calls for 5Nm, I'll set the torque wrench to 3Nm first, before moving to higher torque values, just to get a feel for how much I'm tightening things. Then I'll go to 4Nm, 4.5Nm etc. I know this is overkill, but I've made mistakes in the past by relying too much on torque and not enough on feel.


Thanks. One more question, the FM028's seattube's 34.9 acording to the geometry specs, so the brazeon clamp size I should get is 34.9, right? I mean, I don't know if they measure from the inside of the clamp or outside etc etc.


----------



## ultraman6970

Thats how it should be, then u put the compression ring and then the cone cup, the cone cup should have a seal at the edge and kind'a indentation inside that is like 2.5 mm deep and the bearing lays just in there. If the upper cup is supper flat u can get another one in the LBS for sure. But the cup should cover the bearing and the seal at the edge seal the headset.

As for the fork feeling rigid, maybe u are thighting too much the center bolt?? it must be tighten just enough to get the play off the fork Maybe u have the lower bearing backwards?? seen that before and from a mechanical engineer . 

BMC system use a heavy duty pre load spring that works fantastic, u dont even need a torque wrench, just tight a tiny bit, tight the stem bolts and ready to go. Wish they sell that in open market.





Rainerhq said:


> My upper bearing protrudes about 2mm, but fork feels rigid, when twist with hands(bike isn´t complete yet)


----------



## mattias

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Thanks. One more question, the FM028's seattube's 34.9 acording to the geometry specs, so the brazeon clamp size I should get is 34.9, right? I mean, I don't know if they measure from the inside of the clamp or outside etc etc.


That is correct. I have an FM028 myself with a 34.9 mm Shimano clamp and it fits like a glove!

The measure in the specs is outside diameter on frame ( = inside diameter on clamp).


----------



## svard75

Rainerhq said:


> My upper bearing protrudes about 2mm, but fork feels rigid, when twist with hands(bike isn´t complete yet)


You know those flimsey washers that came with the headset? You can use those on top of the top compression ring before installing the top cap. Sounds like its the top cap that's creating friction.


----------



## mikep

speedlucky said:


> So I've decided to go counterfeit Pinarello route.
> 
> I want the red frame I've been quoted $780 delivered for; frame & fork, headsets, bars, seat-post, clamp. Is this about right price-wise, from greatkeenbike, are all the sellers pretty much the same quality?


That is about the same i paid from cyclingyong. You can take a look at my finished bike,
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3508928

The frame quality is perfect but delay occurs dealing with him...


----------



## azhu

So I ordered a full carbon frame from Hong Kong and it arrived this week. I noticed there is a big dent on the seat tube near where the front derailleur is supposed to be. Is this normal?


----------



## mmatrix

*pink*



FTR said:


> Sorry. I dont do black bar tape.


Pink?

white makes the design too messy, pink might tie the forks into the rest of the bike.

end of the day it is your bike , do what you want , it looks good but i think it could look better


----------



## FTR

mmatrix said:


> Pink?
> 
> white makes the design too messy, pink might tie the forks into the rest of the bike.
> 
> end of the day it is your bike , do what you want , it looks good but i think it could look better


Actually I only do white bar tape.
I have seen a few bikes with pink bar tape and have to say I think it looks ridiculous.
Same for blue and red.
I think it looks awesome just the way it is.


----------



## Urb

FTR said:


> Actually I only do white bar tape.
> I have seen a few bikes with pink bar tape and have to say I think it looks ridiculous.
> Same for blue and red.
> I think it looks awesome just the way it is.


No justification needed. It's your bike and only your opinion matters.


----------



## mmatrix

*enjoy*



FTR said:


> Actually I only do white bar tape.
> I have seen a few bikes with pink bar tape and have to say I think it looks ridiculous.
> Same for blue and red.
> I think it looks awesome just the way it is.


good for you - enjoy riding it


----------



## mattias

azhu said:


> So I ordered a full carbon frame from Hong Kong and it arrived this week. I noticed there is a big dent on the seat tube near where the front derailleur is supposed to be. Is this normal?


Yes this is a feature, install your front der. and you will see why.


----------



## alexb618

mikep said:


> That is about the same i paid from cyclingyong. You can take a look at my finished bike,
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3508928
> 
> The frame quality is perfect but delay occurs dealing with him...


how long did you wait?


----------



## ultraman6970

U arent the 1st one complaining about it. The tubes are pretty oversized, then how in the world the FD leg is going to work right if doesnt have room?? Probably will make sense when u get the bike together  If you still think is broken I'll buy the frame from you hehe 



azhu said:


> So I ordered a full carbon frame from Hong Kong and it arrived this week. I noticed there is a big dent on the seat tube near where the front derailleur is supposed to be. Is this normal?


----------



## azhu

ultraman6970 said:


> U arent the 1st one complaining about it. The tubes are pretty oversized, then how in the world the FD leg is going to work right if doesnt have room?? Probably will make sense when u get the bike together  If you still think is broken I'll buy the frame from you hehe


Hehe, I'd sell you the frame if it wasn't for the fact that it looks so darn good~! I wish I could post a pic but this is pretty much my 2nd post here even tho i've been following this thread for a while.


----------



## FTR

azhu said:


> Hehe, I'd sell you the frame if it wasn't for the fact that it looks so darn good~! I wish I could post a pic but this is pretty much my 2nd post here even tho i've been following this thread for a while.


If you are a new member you cannot even link pics from somewhere like photobucket?
What a silly rule that is if that is the case.


----------



## azhu

FTR said:


> If you are a new member you cannot even link pics from somewhere like photobucket?
> What a silly rule that is if that is the case.


Yeah I just tried again and it says I need 10 posts... perhaps you can ask me a few questions?.... *hint hint* LOL


----------



## FTR

azhu said:


> Yeah I just tried again and it says I need 10 posts... perhaps you can ask me a few questions?.... *hint hint* LOL


All I can see that doing is have people post whoring just so that they can post a pic.


----------



## Purt

just put a space between the http or www and the actual link.


----------



## azhu

FTR said:


> All I can see that doing is have people post whoring just so that they can post a pic.


Yeah I suppose you're right. Anyways, is it safe to use rubbing alcohol to clean the carbon frame? I find using isopropyl alcohol is sometimes more effective than just plain soap and water.


----------



## ultraman6970

Np man have enough with the one I got a few days ago. Doesn't say where it was made tho, assume Switzerland then?  Hopefully tonite i'll ride it a few minutes, saturday 100 miles for sure 



azhu said:


> Hehe, I'd sell you the frame if it wasn't for the fact that it looks so darn good~! I wish I could post a pic but this is pretty much my 2nd post here even tho i've been following this thread for a while.


----------



## svard75

azhu said:


> So I ordered a full carbon frame from Hong Kong and it arrived this week. I noticed there is a big dent on the seat tube near where the front derailleur is supposed to be. Is this normal?


This is by design. Approximately where the FD mounts right?


----------



## svard75

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m59O1S2kpgQUvfVF_buG3xakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA8SgkOSfeg/TkxZPZHg9OI/AAAAAAAAACE/sd1djIToIWI/s800/DSC04239.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>

No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> You know those flimsey washers that came with the headset? You can use those on top of the top compression ring before installing the top cap. Sounds like its the top cap that's creating friction.


Yep, without one of those washers my bars did not turn freely.


----------



## mikep

alexb618 said:


> how long did you wait?


Frame 2 weeks. That was Quick!
Headset+handlebar: 8 weeks


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Yep, without one of those washers my bars did not turn freely.


Funny cause I just swapped the Neco top cap with a Ratio top cap and needed to use both spacers whereas with the neco top cap I didn't need any spacers. BTW the ratio top cap sits perfectly on the Neco bearings.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qsOglrdq-Sph5DqeZb_wZw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-xo94EZkku6Y/TkxZNIebtxI/AAAAAAAAACA/EmG4OKVZBbQ/s800/DSC04238.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## mrcreosote

svard75 said:


> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m59O1S2kpgQUvfVF_buG3xakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA8SgkOSfeg/TkxZPZHg9OI/AAAAAAAAACE/sd1djIToIWI/s800/DSC04239.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


Well, now that you mention it.....:smilewinkgrin:

Also, notice you are using the Ratio ISP seat post - did you have to do anything on the ISP to get it to fit - ie any cleanup required?


----------



## azhu

My new frame! Loving it. All I'm missing now is the front derailleur. 
Does anyone know the style of this frame? Like which major manufacturer did they copy this from?


----------



## FTR

Svard

Bike looks great but you need to clean up your verandah.


----------



## tthome

*2 of my 3 Chinese Carbon Bikes*

These were posted back around Thread V2.0. Thought I'd throw them in the rotation. I own the FM001 which I themed to LiveSTRONG, a simple FM015 that I call my SR71 Blackbird and then some unknown frame that I themed to SRAM. Here are two of the pictures.


----------



## hdn0380

svard75 said:


> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m59O1S2kpgQUvfVF_buG3xakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA8SgkOSfeg/TkxZPZHg9OI/AAAAAAAAACE/sd1djIToIWI/s800/DSC04239.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


Your bike is so awesome, I just didn't have any words to express it with...but serious, nice ride.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Very nice looking bike, svard75. 



azhu said:


> My new frame! Loving it. All I'm missing now is the front derailleur.
> Does anyone know the style of this frame? Like which major manufacturer did they copy this from?


...Why does your bike look like a tinnny tiny model?


----------



## Purt

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> ...Why does your bike look like a tinnny tiny model?


Could be tiltshift, makes objects look small, looks like he's just blurred the background though...

Example of tiltshift:











OT: svard your picture didn't load for me when you first posted it....


----------



## Ventruck

svard75 said:


> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m59O1S2kpgQUvfVF_buG3xakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA8SgkOSfeg/TkxZPZHg9OI/AAAAAAAAACE/sd1djIToIWI/s800/DSC04239.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


I liked the colorway and design to Rock Racing's stuff (bike does look good), but why'd you choose go with the branding? It's not like taboo, but I'm lost to the necessity in adding it.

Only guesses of the top of my head is 1) You have the matching kit or 2) this is a super seekrit sourcing by the reviving team?

Looks good, though, and it's the first time I've seen rather effective use of the red Ritchey stem.


----------



## maxxevv

Its not tilt shift, that was just an extremely shallow depth of field with a fullframe sensor and a 50mm lens and f/2 aperture. 

It would look even "stranger" with a 85mm lens and f/1.2 aperture.


----------



## mmatrix

*very nice*



svard75 said:


> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m59O1S2kpgQUvfVF_buG3xakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA8SgkOSfeg/TkxZPZHg9OI/AAAAAAAAACE/sd1djIToIWI/s800/DSC04239.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


first time i have seen it built your previous pictures didn't load.

Awesome looking steed.


----------



## Rainerhq

ultraman6970 said:


> As for the fork feeling rigid, maybe u are thighting too much the center bolt?? it must be tighten just enough to get the play off the fork Maybe u have the lower bearing backwards?? seen that before and from a mechanical engineer .


I hope the lower bearing is like it should be...









Rigid - when I push front brake and move bike then the fork does´t move - like it should be. But because the bike is not complete(no brakes etc.), I twist the fork with hands and it feels OK.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## Rainerhq

svard75 said:


> You know those flimsey washers that came with the headset? You can use those on top of the top compression ring before installing the top cap. Sounds like its the top cap that's creating friction.


Yes, there was a bit of friction and I didn´t use those washers. I´ll try today.


----------



## azhu

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> ...Why does your bike look like a tinnny tiny model?


It's a 50cm. I'm 5'8" but I guess I have short legs? haha


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

9-18 Fast said:


> I have got 3-4 good rides on it now and I have to say I am very impressed. Before this bike I was riding a 2010 Scott CR1 Elite and I will take this bike over the Scott any day. The build is not complete though, I have a set of 38mm carbon clinchers on the way.


where did you get the decals and how much?


----------



## 9-18 Fast

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> where did you get the decals and how much?


I have a friend that does this kind of work. Send me a PM and I will give you his info. They do great work!!!


----------



## 9-18 Fast

kk5551 said:


> Very nice!! The design of your decals/logos look great. Both on the bike and the seat post. Are they stickers/vinyl?


They are vinyl.


----------



## paule11

[
No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?[/QUOTE]


Svard It looks great like most of the bikes in this thread


----------



## svard75

mrcreosote said:


> Well, now that you mention it.....:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Also, notice you are using the Ratio ISP seat post - did you have to do anything on the ISP to get it to fit - ie any cleanup required?


Thanks for noticing. Where I cut the isp a few cm on the inside there was a glue band that I scrapped a bit. It came off without a problem. Most of the upper isp is fairly smooth. When I learned I cut my isp too short I immediately thought of cutting it down to the top tube and using a seatpost, however after inserting a 31.6 seatpost I found two issues. The first was it was still a bit too small for the isp and two there was a mess of resin and fibre layups at the joint. So much so that if I used a drill with a hole cutting bit that size (even if it existed) I probably would have ruined the integrity of that joint. So I picked up the ratio. Thankfully with the additional 30mms its now perfect. In hindsight I will never order isp again. Now that its complete I think it looks good. The isp seems to be strong enough (I've already been on a 60k ride) no creaks as long as you use carbon paste. Not related but I failed to use blue loctite on the bolts used to secure the handlebars and half way through the ride they vibrated loose. 

I think over this winter ill order a different frame and have a more subtle paint job done. Something original too. I thought it would be neat to copy the rock racing x-2 but its obviously not even close lol


----------



## svard75

azhu said:


> My new frame! Loving it. All I'm missing now is the front derailleur.
> Does anyone know the style of this frame? Like which major manufacturer did they copy this from?


Wow I love the geo of that frame. Which one is it?


----------



## svard75

tthome said:


> These were posted back around Thread V2.0. Thought I'd throw them in the rotation. I own the FM001 which I themed to LiveSTRONG, a simple FM015 that I call my SR71 Blackbird and then some unknown frame that I themed to SRAM. Here are two of the pictures.


Is the one on the left the fm001? Loving the geo of that frame. Both look fantastic!


----------



## svard75

hdn0380 said:


> Your bike is so awesome, I just didn't have any words to express it with...but serious, nice ride.


Thank you sir for those kind comments.


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Svard
> 
> Bike looks great but you need to clean up your verandah.


I knew someone would notice that lol its a balcony. I live in a highrise and the cage is for our siamese cats. I don't really have any good spots to take a nice photo tbh and whenever I go outside I'm riding so never take the camera lol. Anyway thanks for the kind words about the bike. I really appreciate them.


----------



## svard75

Ventruck said:


> I liked the colorway and design to Rock Racing's stuff (bike does look good), but why'd you choose go with the branding? It's not like taboo, but I'm lost to the necessity in adding it.
> 
> Only guesses of the top of my head is 1) You have the matching kit or 2) this is a super seekrit sourcing by the reviving team?
> 
> Looks good, though, and it's the first time I've seen rather effective use of the red Ritchey stem.


Thank you sir. I really fell in love with the colour scheme as well but after building it up without decals I noticed it was missing something turns out it looks better with the decals then without. I think the pattern on the frame screams too much and without decals its like a scream with no voice. Its definitely not the source for rock and republics frame (not even the same geo). In hindsight I would have gone with a different frame and paint design. My friend tried to start his own shop selling carbon bikes with taiwanese sourced frames and had ideas for logos which ill have him do up on my next frame.


----------



## svard75

paule11 said:


> [
> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?



Svard It looks great like most of the bikes in this thread[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I agree all of the bikes here look fantastic. I am not a fan of the 12k look but nothing a good paintjob couldn't fix


----------



## otter68

svard75 said:


> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


First time I've noticed your bike with the stickers. I thought the paint job was ok before, but I quite like it with the stickers. They kinda pull it all together. Nice build.


----------



## svard75

otter68 said:


> First time I've noticed your bike with the stickers. I thought the paint job was ok before, but I quite like it with the stickers. They kinda pull it all together. Nice build.


Thank you sir. It does look more together with the decals. I have a friend making up the headtube badge and proper downtube Rock Racing decals about 16" long. At least it'll look a bit more genuine, however like I said earlier I will spend my winter ordering a new frame (Different geo) and an original paint job with my buddies original logos. It was an experiment that didn't go too well. Anyway I'm glad these frames are as cheap as they are.


----------



## azhu

svard75 said:


> Wow I love the geo of that frame. Which one is it?


I wanna know which style this is too in terms of which major brand it was copied off of. Anyone know?

But here's the link to the ebay item. I bought it for $299 but it's lower now at $269... grrrrr
eBay link


----------



## Vee

azhu said:


> I wanna know which style this is too in terms of which major brand it was copied off of. Anyone know?
> 
> But here's the link to the ebay item. I bought it for $299 but it's lower now at $269... grrrrr
> eBay link


Warning, no fork included. Also, is the listed weight pretty close to what you actually received?


----------



## azhu

Vee said:


> Warning, no fork included. Also, is the listed weight pretty close to what you actually received?


OHHH! No wonder it's cheaper. hahaha. Mine came with the fork so that's why it's $30 more. Anyway, yes the frame and fork weighed near the advertised weight. At least mine did.. I'd probably give a margin of error of +/- 100g though.


----------



## svard75

azhu said:


> OHHH! No wonder it's cheaper. hahaha. Mine came with the fork so that's why it's $30 more. Anyway, yes the frame and fork weighed near the advertised weight. At least mine did.. I'd probably give a margin of error of +/- 100g though.


That's the FM001 frame I think unless someone else can confirm. Which frame is this one...


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

So I'm gonna pick up some Finish Line carbon paste for stuff like seat post, stem, etc, but I heard it's a bad idea to use for bottom brackets? Should I get some Finish Line Teflon Grease for that?


----------



## svard75

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> So I'm gonna pick up some Finish Line carbon paste for stuff like seat post, stem, etc, but I heard it's a bad idea to use for bottom brackets? Should I get some Finish Line Teflon Grease for that?


Aluminum to aluminum I would just use a common bike assembly grease nothing fancy. Definitely not the carbon paste.


----------



## ultraman6970

AL to AL with carbon paste it works, the nice about carbon paste is that sand that has in it that helps you with the torque because increase the friction. But it depends of where are u putting the grease too. In a seatpost or in a stem I would put the carbon one, in other places regular works fine.



svard75 said:


> Aluminum to aluminum I would just use a common bike assembly grease nothing fancy. Definitely not the carbon paste.


----------



## Rob81

My 4th Chinese (after 1 ebay and 2 Fm015) ready to be build up.








I'll just add name decals.
I don't find a reasonable price for Ultegra (after 3 bikes with Sram Rival), so I'm tempted to give MicroShift a try.


----------



## svard75

Carbon paste on the bb threads will make it difficult to remove. You don't need anything but grease and the proper torque. Remeber the bb threads are designed to tighten in the direction of forward pedaling.


----------



## svard75

Rob81 said:


> My 4th Chinese (after 1 ebay and 2 Fm015) ready to be build up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just add name decals.
> I don't find a reasonable price for Ultegra (after 3 bikes with Sram Rival), so I'm tempted to give MicroShift a try.


Ultegra is still expensive, unless you can find 6600 SL parts. They are pretty cheap and are almost the same weight. Only difference the 6600 SL shifters do not have the hidden derailleur cables. What about the newer 105 groupo?


----------



## bat711

Trevor Ash said:


> Looks hard to take a swig while riding.
> 
> Can someone point me to a link that explains "carbon wrapping" or whatever it's called? I'm not a carbon person (don't own or plan to own any) but that frame seems especially, well, I'll be kind and say the "weave is big" and reminds me of a wicker basket. I assume the size of it impacts quality or ride?


That is what is called a 12k weave versus the more standard 3k weave in most CF products. 12k is generally cheaper to build with and results in a stiffer product.


----------



## Vee

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> So I'm gonna pick up some Finish Line carbon paste for stuff like seat post, stem, etc, but I heard it's a bad idea to use for bottom brackets? Should I get some Finish Line Teflon Grease for that?


The point of carbon paste is to CAUSE friction between two parts. Do not use this on your bottom bracket. Use carbon paste in areas that you attach carbon to carbon. In aluminum to carbon applications, this paste may not be necessary, but can be used.


----------



## Vee

Rob81 said:


> My 4th Chinese (after 1 ebay and 2 Fm015) ready to be build up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just add name decals.
> I don't find a reasonable price for Ultegra (after 3 bikes with Sram Rival), so I'm tempted to give MicroShift a try.


I would like to hear your impression of this frameset versus your FM015s when you finish your build.


----------



## KAALPURUSH

Hi all

After riding my Windsor Fens for last 2 years I've decided to pull trigger for a FM028 frameset. Coming from a traditional frame geometry I'm a little bit baffled by this sloping geo of FM028. Currently I'm using a 52cm Windsor Fens which fits me pretty good. I'm kind of torn between 50cm and 52cm on a FM028, can anyone would shed some light on this. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cyclevt

*Just for the sake of curiousity.....*

How does one go about getting a chinarello/chiwanese frames painted and how much would that cost?

I mean, if I where to buy one of these Hong-fu/Deng-Fu black thingies, I'd want to have it painted as I'm not a huge fan of the Naked Carbon Revolution that has taken over cycling. I happen to think a nicely painted bike is a work of art.

So, doing the back-of-the-envelop (who uses envelops these days?) math, I get this:

$600-ish for a frame/fork/hs/ISP, shipped to the US

$200-ish for paint (ya know, something better than what I can do in my garage with 3 cans of Krylon spray paint)

$800-ish total?

Who paints frames and how/where do you get the design from?

So, is it really that much of a huge difference to buy something like a Rossetti, Stradalli, etc, given the extra time, effort and design work?

I'm very serious about the question. I don't have any stake in any of these companies, factory or middle-man...


----------



## Eyon

my FM015 on order, with a 2 colour paint job was about $650 delivered to UK with fork, ISP, Headset and hangers

I mean, in my money, £50 to get the paint done by them was a no brainer!


----------



## svard75

+1 I had the same thing done and it looks fantastic. I don't believe you could find a mainstream full carbon frame for less than $1500. I mean mainstream not neuvation or anything like that I guess in my mind mainstream is Specialized, Trek, Giant, Cannondale,the Italian manufacturers etc etc the bigger name companies.


----------



## mrcreosote

Rob81 said:


> My 4th Chinese (after 1 ebay and 2 Fm015) ready to be build up.
> 
> I don't find a reasonable price for Ultegra (after 3 bikes with Sram Rival), so I'm tempted to give MicroShift a try.


Have you tried https://www.bike-components.de/ or https://www.bike24.net/ ?


----------



## ericTheHalf

Trevor Ash said:


> Looks hard to take a swig while riding.
> 
> Can someone point me to a link that explains "carbon wrapping" or whatever it's called? I'm not a carbon person (don't own or plan to own any) but that frame seems especially, well, I'll be kind and say the "weave is big" and reminds me of a wicker basket. I assume the size of it impacts quality or ride?


It is just the outermost layer of carbon. Attached is a shot inside my headtube, you can see the innermost layer is something other than the 12k. Some say the outer layer is cosmetic, but I think of it as sacrificial. That is the layer that will get scratched and dinged from use so best build in a layer just for that.

There is also the UD option, which is unidirectional. The unidirectional only offers strength in the direction of the fibers. If the outer layer was there for any structural purpose, you wouldn't be given an option to choose a weave OR unidirectional carbon. I would even go so far as to say the outer layer did matter, we wouldn't be given a choice at all.

-eric


----------



## Purt

cyclevt said:


> How does one go about getting a chinarello/chiwanese frames painted and how much would that cost?
> 
> I mean, if I where to buy one of these Hong-fu/Deng-Fu black thingies, I'd want to have it painted as I'm not a huge fan of the Naked Carbon Revolution that has taken over cycling. I happen to think a nicely painted bike is a work of art.
> 
> So, doing the back-of-the-envelop (who uses envelops these days?) math, I get this:
> 
> $600-ish for a frame/fork/hs/ISP, shipped to the US
> 
> $200-ish for paint (ya know, something better than what I can do in my garage with 3 cans of Krylon spray paint)
> 
> $800-ish total?
> 
> Who paints frames and how/where do you get the design from?


I assume you mean painting by a local once you get the framed shipped to you, but just in case. 

You send through your own design or a picture of a frame paint you like, they quote it. The quotes I got from deng and hong for a 3 colour paint were:

dengfu: 80usd
hong fu: 120usd


A total of $580 (from dengfu) for a fm015 isp and shipping. (haven't actually ordered yet)


----------



## gpcyclist25

*Headset - FM015*

I know we've dabbled in this topic here and there with respect to the Chinese frames.

However, since I've gone on a couple of fairly nasty rain rides, it turns out that my headset is starting to corrode, probably since I didn't clean it out properly after the first rain ride. I anticipate replacing it this winter.

Does anybody have the precise specs for the headset/headtube of the FM015, preferably with drawings?


----------



## mrcreosote

Speedmenace said:


> looks like 12k
> 
> there's two different types of carbon, 3k and 12k, each processes different properties within strength, stiffness, and weight. I can't remember but I think 12k is the best type


I wonder if I could get a frame made up with this as the outer layer?

Carbotex | Advanced Designed Carbon Fabrics - Japanese 3K / UD Carbon Yarn Woven With PET | Composites.JP

or maybe one of these?

FUKUOKA - Special Material on Request | Combining Cutting-Edge Technology with Traditional Kyoto Craftmanship and Techniques | Composite.JP


----------



## azhu

mrcreosote said:


> I wonder if I could get a frame made up with this as the outer layer?
> 
> Carbotex | Advanced Designed Carbon Fabrics - Japanese 3K / UD Carbon Yarn Woven With PET | Composites.JP
> 
> or maybe one of these?
> 
> FUKUOKA - Special Material on Request | Combining Cutting-Edge Technology with Traditional Kyoto Craftmanship and Techniques | Composite.JP


Those are some really cool designs! And I love how there's a hint of color too! Awesome. Thanks for the share =]


----------



## takmanjapan

ah, Japanese technology!


----------



## Eyon

One of the coolest composite materials I've come across/used is something called Texalium. Essentially, each strand of glass fibre is coated with a microscopically thin layer of aluminium, then it is weaved.

Essentially it is silver glass fibre. It's not all that light, and its quite a stiff material to use, and its very expensive, but it just looks cool!! Also, remember alu can be anodised.....


----------



## svard75

mrcreosote said:


> I wonder if I could get a frame made up with this as the outer layer?
> 
> Carbotex | Advanced Designed Carbon Fabrics - Japanese 3K / UD Carbon Yarn Woven With PET | Composites.JP
> 
> or maybe one of these?
> 
> FUKUOKA - Special Material on Request | Combining Cutting-Edge Technology with Traditional Kyoto Craftmanship and Techniques | Composite.JP


Holy crap! did you see cost? 20m x 1.5m for $1200USD!!! That would make your frame the most expensive Chinese unbranded frame I've ever come across


----------



## teknohippy

PeteMadog said:


>


The "reynolds" decal looks really cool in real life there! Nice retro look overall. Glad I could help that little bit.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Yey my FM028 came today! Looks amazing. I got them to send a headset too, but er, the package didn't include the bearing cups, I guess they're already in the frame?

Also, there's 2 metal spacers? (not the compression ring) What are those for?


----------



## joris123

Does anybody know something about Xiamen Carbonal? they sell this nice frame.
Nice frame.


----------



## bushidokawi

so i just ordered a rfm1010 from greatkeen in 56cm but now i'm wondering if i should have went with a 58cm since the 56cm from gk is more like a 54cm on pinarellos website. even if the frame does end up being a 54 cm "size" do you think it should still be ok? I'm 5'10


----------



## teknohippy

I'm thinking about this on a decal for my china frame.


----------



## Vee

teknohippy said:


> I'm thinking about this on a decal for my china frame.


HAhahahahaha! DO IT!


----------



## turbogrover

KAALPURUSH said:


> Hi all
> 
> After riding my Windsor Fens for last 2 years I've decided to pull trigger for a FM028 frameset. Coming from a traditional frame geometry I'm a little bit baffled by this sloping geo of FM028. Currently I'm using a 52cm Windsor Fens which fits me pretty good. I'm kind of torn between 50cm and 52cm on a FM028, can anyone would shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just compare the top tube length, and head tube height, to your current frame. That means getting out a tape measure, and doing a little more work than just asking on the internet. Pick the size that you feel would best suit you, compared to your current ride.
Or pay someone to do it for you, with a size fitting session.


----------



## paule11

joris123 said:


> Does anybody know something about Xiamen Carbonal? they sell this nice frame.
> Nice frame.


I got a quote for a bike from them full carbon and carbon wheels 105 $2320 and then I am up for 10% gst on top .$1549 if supplied with aluminium rims


----------



## running

paule11 said:


> I got a quote for a bike from them full carbon and carbon wheels 105 $2320 and then I am up for 10% gst on top .$1549 if supplied with aluminium rims


They have some good looking frames, does anyone have one of this.

They have 3 type of road frames ROAD 1, ROAD 2 and a frame wich they do for an Italian brand called, CORSA.


----------



## Speedmenace

I'm looking to get some carbon wheels, the ones I want are for 9/10/11 speed, will it be OK to use a spacer to fit my 8 speed cassette?


----------



## DRAwpt

*Cycling Yong cervelo ''replica''*

Anybody gotten one of these:
2011 Cervelo S3 UCI Champion carbon road bike frame & fork _Frame_Cycling_Wholesale SALE Pinarello Road Bikes Bicycles & Frames Pinarello Dogma 60.1 Di2 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 Pinarello KOBH 60.1 Di2 - Wrench Science Custom Bike Builder Bicycles & Fram

Also, what do you think of this:
Cervelo S5 Bicycle - Detailed info for Cervelo S5 Bicycle,Cervelo S5 Bicycle,Cervelo S5 Bicycle, on Alibaba.com

Thanks!


----------



## forfun

azhu said:


> My new frame! Loving it. All I'm missing now is the front derailleur.
> Does anyone know the style of this frame? Like which major manufacturer did they copy this from?


i have one of these also.
the closest brand name frame i can find is the colnago clx. kinda the same thing just no lug at the back like on the colnago. i have had an fm001 before this one and i must say i am way happier on this one.


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> Remember the bb threads are designed to tighten in the direction of forward pedaling.


*Wrong.* You thread them forward to remove them, thread toward the rear of the bike to tighten.


----------



## ntb1001

f3rg said:


> *Wrong.* You thread them forward to remove them, thread toward the rear of the bike to tighten.


It depends, if the frame has Italian, or English threads. On the drive side, the English is a reverse thread...turn right to loosen , Italian is normal...turn left to loosen.


----------



## Rob81

It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)


----------



## asherstash1

could we please have a new version of this thread, my comp cant handle it, takes hours to load and makes this thread practically unusable? im about to order a new frame fairly soon, no1s got it yet i dont think and id id like to share it with this community but i had to wait for like 15 mins for this thread to make this post!! please?


----------



## nicola5154

Rob81 said:


> It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
> Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)


Cool! please, can you report your ride impressions?

Bye


----------



## Evangelion

Rob81 said:


> It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
> Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)


what size is this?


----------



## Spursrider

Rob81 said:


> It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
> Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)


Nice looking brakes.


----------



## vipergts

svard75 said:


> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m59O1S2kpgQUvfVF_buG3xakHc9UY0GOX8SfxAs6Pqk?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA8SgkOSfeg/TkxZPZHg9OI/AAAAAAAAACE/sd1djIToIWI/s800/DSC04239.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/108490568652855162950/NewRoadie?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCNLS5frMirWFTw&feat=embedwebsite">new roadie</a></td></tr></table>
> 
> No one noticed my bike a few posts back. I wonder is it because its ugly?


Really slick setup!


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

asherstash1 said:


> could we please have a new version of this thread, my comp cant handle it, takes hours to load and makes this thread practically unusable? im about to order a new frame fairly soon, no1s got it yet i dont think and id id like to share it with this community but i had to wait for like 15 mins for this thread to make this post!! please?


Set the display mode to Linear view.


----------



## Rob81

Evangelion said:


> what size is this?


50 cm


----------



## Bigno

My March 2011 FM001 from Hong fu frame deraileur hanger broke into two today on a straight coasting road. Maybe it is the weakest link of the frame to me. 

Let see whether Hong fu provide any warranty support for a frame that is barely 5 months old.


----------



## Purt

Warranty for a frame?

You mean a dropout broke?!


----------



## Eyon

good luck! Warranty = 0.

Just fork out the $5 for a hangar. Or do the sensible thing and fork out $20 and buy 4 or something.


----------



## PeteMadog

Bigno said:


> My March 2011 FM001 from Hong fu frame deraileur hanger broke into two today on a straight coasting road. Maybe it is the weakest link of the frame to me.
> 
> Let see whether Hong fu provide any warranty support for a frame that is barely 5 months old.



Yeah just get a new hanger. Do you really want hong fu to replace the hanger with another cheapy cr4p one that will break again. Buy a new hanger and move on.


----------



## joris123

running said:


> They have some good looking frames, does anyone have one of this.
> 
> They have 3 type of road frames ROAD 1, ROAD 2 and a frame wich they do for an Italian brand called, CORSA.


I have got a quote from carbonal $459 for the road 2 frame. i think it is reasonable? didn't ask him yet about shipping costs etc.


----------



## RC28

Make sure that the hangers are screwed on tight to the frame when you receive them from the Chinese vendors. Seems several have come in with the hangers screwed only 70% of the way in.Which would definitely be a cause for issues.


----------



## jhat

*Hongfu Carbon Rims/Wheels*

I have noticed that some of you have used the carbon rims/wheels from Hongfu. I am interested in what your experiences have been. First did you just order the rims or the entire wheel set? How do the carbon rims brake? Are they smooth or do you get some pulsing as is the case with many carbon rims? How is the wet weather braking?

Their pricing is very good so I am interested in what people think after using them.


----------



## asherstash1

ahhh, fixed it all working proper again, i assumed my comp would be on linear because ive been using threads since like v.2 but it had turned itsself off. 
i have them brakes in gold on my chinnapisso, theyre only about 50 quid and really good bits of kit.

btw this is the frame im hoping to have by mid-next month... birthday bike


----------



## svard75

vipergts said:


> Really slick setup!


Are you referring to the cat cage?


----------



## Grabeef

gpcyclist25 said:


> I know we've dabbled in this topic here and there with respect to the Chinese frames.
> 
> However, since I've gone on a couple of fairly nasty rain rides, it turns out that my headset is starting to corrode, probably since I didn't clean it out properly after the first rain ride. I anticipate replacing it this winter.
> 
> Does anybody have the precise specs for the headset/headtube of the FM015, preferably with drawings?


I had the same problem with mine. Summer use only so I can't blame winter road grit / salt. Was on the bike and could hear all these creaks. Didn't sound like a knackered bearing so feared the worst. Got home and removed the front fork. The bottom bearing came apart leaving the inner race on the fork and the outer very firmly stuck in the headtube. That took some time to get out.
I take it that you have the Neco headset so replacing it with FSA is not on unless you replace the crown race. I used a Deda headset which fitted great and feels miles better than the Neco ever did. The Deda bearings are slightly thinner than Neco but still fit so I had to add an extra spacer under the stem.
Got the headset from Ribble.

Deda Headset 1 1/8 1 1/2 Hidden 45x45


----------



## FTR

RC28 said:


> Make sure that the hangers are screwed on tight to the frame when you receive them from the Chinese vendors. Seems several have come in with the hangers screwed only 70% of the way in.Which would definitely be a cause for issues.


Yep, found that yesterday.


----------



## Purt

jhat said:


> I have noticed that some of you have used the carbon rims/wheels from Hongfu. I am interested in what your experiences have been. First did you just order the rims or the entire wheel set? How do the carbon rims brake? Are they smooth or do you get some pulsing as is the case with many carbon rims? How is the wet weather braking?
> 
> Their pricing is very good so I am interested in what people think after using them.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...rect-carbon-wheel-thread-2-0-a-241788-12.html


----------



## gpcyclist25

Grabeef said:


> I had the same problem with mine. Summer use only so I can't blame winter road grit / salt. Was on the bike and could hear all these creaks. Didn't sound like a knackered bearing so feared the worst. Got home and removed the front fork. The bottom bearing came apart leaving the inner race on the fork and the outer very firmly stuck in the headtube. That took some time to get out.
> I take it that you have the Neco headset so replacing it with FSA is not on unless you replace the crown race. I used a Deda headset which fitted great and feels miles better than the Neco ever did. The Deda bearings are slightly thinner than Neco but still fit so I had to add an extra spacer under the stem.
> Got the headset from Ribble.
> 
> Deda Headset 1 1/8 1 1/2 Hidden 45x45


Thanks buddy. I don't have a problem replacing the crown race - mine was split, so yanking it off shouldn't be terribly difficult.


----------



## B05

*Can someone tell me the exact frame that was used by Rossetti?*










Vertigo Road Bike - Rossetti Bikes

I'm going to somewhat copy this bike. I'll be going to HK next year (I'll try to get the components shipped @ my buddy's place) and I'm planning to do my own build (OR if I get impatient I'll just get it from Rossetti)


----------



## svard75

B05 said:


> *Can someone tell me the exact frame that was used by Rossetti?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertigo Road Bike - Rossetti Bikes
> 
> I'm going to somewhat copy this bike. I'll be going to HK next year (I'll try to get the components shipped @ my buddy's place) and I'm planning to do my own build (OR if I get impatient I'll just get it from Rossetti)


Take it from me. Don't try to copy an existing manufacturer because it will never look exactly the same. I tried and failed so I am passing on the advice should you choose to accept it. In any case that frames geo is almost the same as the FM015 non ISP (Almost).


----------



## B05

oh I wont copy everything for sure. I plan on getting some more red on it.

Component wise, I kinda know what groupset+wheel I'm getting

I have to make a decision based on how much time I'm willing to put on this project or else I may just have to get the Rossetti and get it painted for more red.


----------



## cyclevt

*Thank GOD for iPhone bar code readers!*



teknohippy said:


> I'm thinking about this on a decal for my china frame.


You should get stickers made and sell them ... I'd put one every bike I own!


----------



## foofighter

that'd be a good jersey logo


----------



## jimlmackjr

can some one tell me why i cant get pass page 125 and i dont see anymore posted


----------



## MiniVanMan

jimlmackjr said:


> can some one tell me why i cant get pass page 125 and i dont see anymore posted


Go to "Display Mode" at the top right of the thread and pick "Linear Mode".


----------



## ChrisL

Finished my FM028 build today. I ordered my 50cm FM028 3K matt from Dengfu on the 11th August, delivered in the UK via ParcelForce on the 19th August. Service from Mina at Dengfu was good and I also ordered headset and handlebars which seem fine so far.

Picture here: flickr.com/photos/chrislarvin/6070670671/in/photostream

I built the frame and fork up with a Shimano 105 groupset salvaged from my recently cracked Bianchi 928. Quite weighty (thought not from the frame) not helped by the fact I'm currently running Mavic Aksiums - should have some Shimano RS80s soon which should be a big improvement. When I scrape together the pennies I'll be upgrading to the groupset; I've got my eye on Ultegra Di2.

No real problems with the build, all good fun. Looking forward to racking up some miles on the hills around Derbyshire. 

Thanks to all the previous posters for the helpful tips. 

Chris


----------



## danny87

ChrisL said:


> Finished my FM028 build today. I ordered my 50cm FM028 3K matt from Dengfu on the 11th August, delivered in the UK via ParcelForce on the 19th August. Service from Mina at Dengfu was good and I also ordered headset and handlebars which seem fine so far.
> 
> Picture here: flickr.com/photos/chrislarvin/6070670671/in/photostream
> 
> I built the frame and fork up with a Shimano 105 groupset salvaged from my recently cracked Bianchi 928. Quite weighty (thought not from the frame) not helped by the fact I'm currently running Mavic Aksiums - should have some Shimano RS80s soon which should be a big improvement. When I scrape together the pennies I'll be upgrading to the groupset; I've got my eye on Ultegra Di2.
> 
> No real problems with the build, all good fun. Looking forward to racking up some miles on the hills around Derbyshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the previous posters for the helpful tips.
> 
> Chris


Nalt wrong with 105  just use that extra weight down the hills! Nice tidy bike, like the look of the FM028, but if I do ever get round to buying one of these I'd buy a FM015 as it's got a more aggressive geometry. Wether it'd be better at tackling the hills over the FM028 I don't know however.


----------



## FTR

A question for people about paint from Dengfu.
I got them to paint my frame and asked for it to be Matte.
I assumed that they would use a Matte clearcoat over the paint but after inspecting in the sunlight I do not believe that they have put any clearcoat over the paint at all.
Has anyone else had this issue.
It is a bit of a bummer as I had basically completed the build at night indoors and had not noticed.
Now I am wondering what to do. I dont want to have to pull everything off again so that I can get it clearcoated but on the other hand I have concerns about the resilience of the paint without it.
Anyone have any ideas on protecting the paint other than clearcoat?


----------



## stonerose72

*Fm015*

Hi all! Been lurking for almost a year and having had my FM015,55cm matte black, isp delivered waaaaay back in Feb. I am almost ready to unveil to the world. Just need to get the isp cut after a pro-fitting this week as well as getting a cassette and chain fitted. 

Have really enjoyed the Chinese carbon thread and have seen some stunning builds particularly from owners of the FM-15 and FM-028. Keep em coming!!!

My build list is roughy....

Hongfu-FM15 isp 55cm matte black

Hongfu carbon bars 42cm

Microshift Arsis 10 speed groupset

Shimano 105 Black 10 speed chainring (decal removed)

Jagwire blue cables

Specialized Toupe saddle

Pair Ryde Carat RC-1 clincher wheels fitted to Schwalbe Lugano tyres

Pair Superleggera XL50 carbon clincher wheels (will be fitted to Schwalbe Ultremo tyres)

Ultegra 10 speed cassette and chain

Cheapo Shimano clipless pedals until I have the funds for a more lightweight pair.


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> A question for people about paint from Dengfu.
> I got them to paint my frame and asked for it to be Matte.
> I assumed that they would use a Matte clearcoat over the paint but after inspecting in the sunlight I do not believe that they have put any clearcoat over the paint at all.
> Has anyone else had this issue.
> It is a bit of a bummer as I had basically completed the build at night indoors and had not noticed.
> Now I am wondering what to do. I dont want to have to pull everything off again so that I can get it clearcoated but on the other hand I have concerns about the resilience of the paint without it.
> Anyone have any ideas on protecting the paint other than clearcoat?


Pulling it all appart again would be a bummer. You can use a protective film like crankskins to cover the downtube and back of the seattube where shone chips may occur. These stickers are heavy tho so if you're a weight weenie forget about it. btw how can you tell there's no clearcoat? There is such a thing as matt coloured clear coat.


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> Pulling it all appart again would be a bummer. You can use a protective film like crankskins to cover the downtube and back of the seattube where shone chips may occur. These stickers are heavy tho so if you're a weight weenie forget about it. btw how can you tell there's no clearcoat? There is such a thing as matt coloured clear coat.


Well I have managed to chip the paint and scratch the paint with the cables while installing them which makes me think that there is no clear coat.
Going by feel too the finish is rough. I would think it would feel smooth if it was clearcoated.
A couple of my friends have also looked at it and do not believe that there is any clearcoat installed.


----------



## jimlmackjr

Thanks switching to Linear mode worked


----------



## ryantaylor

*Anyone ridden this frame?*

Hey everyone, 
I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about this frame. They seem to be available most places, Ebay included, but Ive never seen one built up. Has anyone ridden one? Miracle seems to be the cheapest place to get them right now..... Any imput would be great! Thanks!

PS The second frame with the lower-head-tupe jut out, I knoe De Rosa uses the mold, but I cant seem to find a cheapish retialer selling them(from Alibaba etc)


----------



## Spursrider

ryantaylor said:


> PS The second frame with the lower-head-tupe jut out, I knoe De Rosa uses the mold, but I cant seem to find a cheapish retialer selling them(from Alibaba etc)


I bought one without ISP from Shenzen Topride last year. It's a good frame.
Topride has disappeared from Alibaba but their products are now sold under another company named Luckybaby

TP-R808L carbon bike frame - Detailed info for TP-R808L carbon bike frame,carbon bike frame,TP-R808L carbon bike frame,TP-R808L on Alibaba.com


----------



## 1805078

ryantaylor said:


> Hey everyone,
> I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about this frame. They seem to be available most places, Ebay included, but Ive never seen one built up. Has anyone ridden one? Miracle seems to be the cheapest place to get them right now..... Any imput would be great! Thanks!
> 
> PS The second frame with the lower-head-tupe jut out, I knoe De Rosa uses the mold, but I cant seem to find a cheapish retialer selling them(from Alibaba etc)


I had one made for me and only just received it. I got mine from Miracle Trade. However, they gave me the wrong headset. The fork is actually tapered. 1 1/8 to 1 1/4. I am just now getting one sent to me but I had to pay for the extra postage becasue they stuffed up. It was taking too long so I just agreed to pay


----------



## asherstash1

that looks nice, im just about to buy one from a co. called kode bikes, as i was really stuggling to find sellers for this frame, although a company called farfly auto parts sells the frame and forks seperate and enjoy bikes has a similar frame . i cant find it on miracle trades alibaba store but their product gallerys are dreadful like so many alibabas!


----------



## amorro

i have ordered one (MC021-SPL) through Miracle as well, they say it will be shipped tomorrow.. can't wait. i ordered it on 19/7, taken a while but contact has been very good with them, through email. the price was good and the painting was cheap compared to what i have read others are, so will see how it turns out, 1805078 your one looks great !


----------



## toxdog

*bike build in Perth/WA*

Hi guys has any of you had his bike built by one of the LBS in Perth/Western Australia or can you recommend somebody locally? cheers Dirk


----------



## asherstash1

found it on miracle now, never mind, comms with kode have been excellent and she has my size and finish in stock so will prob go with them and should recieve early sept, what price have you been quoted from miracle?


----------



## amorro

i was quoted originally $415usd for the frame and fork with a clear coat finish plus $60 freight. i decided on a two colour paint job with a Matte finish, it cost me:

$505usd for all that
$15 for the headset 
$60 for freight 
$26usd paypal fee

Totak of $606usd i thought that was pretty good


----------



## mic mic

*First Build*

Hi, I found this forum after buying a carbon frame on ebay as a winter build project,my aim was to make the bike from all Chinese parts,well mostly,here is my build report.

Frame and Fork FM 01 but from Flyxii ebay store(ebaygoods)

Headset Flyxii

Stem Flyxii

Bars Flyxii 40cm 

Shifters Microshift Arsis
Front and Rear derailiur Microshift

Crankset and BB S Shun Zillion 53 -39

Brakes no name look like Oval Concepts 236grms

Seatpost Flyxii

Chain Kmc light
Ultegra Cassette 11-25

Saddle Selle Italia had already

KMC red alloy spacers and seat clamp

Front wheel 56mm Flyxii Tubular
Rear Wheel 88mm Flyxii Tubular

Vittoia tyres
I have now ridden about one thousand Ks and love it it goes very well and the Microshift hasn't missed a beat front or back changing,will race this yeat in the local crits.
Have already ordered a fm015 from Jane at Hongfu with custom paint for my son.The next build will be easier thanks to the wealth of knowlegde I have found here.Look for me on the roads in Melbourne the bike is named Mic MIc


----------



## Bigno

Eyon said:


> good luck! Warranty = 0.
> 
> Just fork out the $5 for a hangar. Or do the sensible thing and fork out $20 and buy 4 or something.


got a reply from Hongfu and was informed the metal part are not covered for the frame. So i guess only the carbon frame part is covered.

5 for the hangar and 20 for shipping.


----------



## mfuchs

*Kode Bikes*



asherstash1 said:


> that looks nice, im just about to buy one from a co. called kode bikes, as i was really stuggling to find sellers for this frame, although a company called farfly auto parts sells the frame and forks seperate and enjoy bikes has a similar frame . i cant find it on miracle trades alibaba store but their product gallerys are dreadful like so many alibabas!


I just received my frames from Kode bike. Ruby was easy to work with and the quality is high. Best thing is she didn't want any money until the frame was ready to ship.


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Well I have managed to chip the paint and scratch the paint with the cables while installing them which makes me think that there is no clear coat.
> Going by feel too the finish is rough. I would think it would feel smooth if it was clearcoated.
> A couple of my friends have also looked at it and do not believe that there is any clearcoat installed.


In that case I would pull apart and have it properly re-painted and clear coated. It will look terrible when you start to ride it regularly. The worst case is you'll need new cables and crimps, however if you do it carefully maybe not.


----------



## kabex

What's the lightest generic/highly available frameset (Inc. Fork) at the moment?

I read that the fm202/830 is 850-900 grams with 360 gram fork, so that's ~1250 total but it's hardly available.

Supposedly the fm028 is 1100gm but with 400gm fork so it's pretty heavy.

Thanks.


----------



## asherstash1

mfuchs said:


> I just received my frames from Kode bike. Ruby was easy to work with and the quality is high. Best thing is she didn't want any money until the frame was ready to ship.


that is exactly what i wanted to hear... she has been v prompt and easy to talk to. glad to hear the goods are as promised. i cant wait to get fresh shiny carbon!


----------



## mfuchs

*kode*



asherstash1 said:


> that is exactly what i wanted to hear... she has been v prompt and easy to talk to. glad to hear the goods are as promised. i cant wait to get fresh shiny carbon!


She told me 4 - 6 weeks for mine since it was not in stock. It shipped right at six weeks and arrived at my house in Georgia 3 days after it was shipped. I have not built it yet but that is on the agenda for the weekend.

Her prices were lower than any I found also. My neighbor and I ordered together. We both got painted Chinarello Dogmas and our total for 2 framesets, 2 headsets, one seatpost, shipping and paypal fees was $950. Greatkeen quoted $1170 for the same. Her is a picture of mine on my messy workbench.

I just realized that I got some negative rep from the robdamanii counterfeit police from an earlier post. I guess I will get more with this one. What an @$$.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

svard75 said:


> Thank you sir. I really fell in love with the colour scheme as well but after building it up without decals I noticed it was missing something turns out it looks better with the decals then without. I think the pattern on the frame screams too much and without decals its like a scream with no voice. Its definitely not the source for rock and republics frame (not even the same geo). In hindsight I would have gone with a different frame and paint design. My friend tried to start his own shop selling carbon bikes with taiwanese sourced frames and had ideas for logos which ill have him do up on my next frame.


WHat happened the bike shop?


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Rob81 said:


> It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
> Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)


What kind of saddle is that? Looks wafer thin.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

FTR said:


> A question for people about paint from Dengfu.
> I got them to paint my frame and asked for it to be Matte.
> I assumed that they would use a Matte clearcoat over the paint but after inspecting in the sunlight I do not believe that they have put any clearcoat over the paint at all.
> Has anyone else had this issue.
> It is a bit of a bummer as I had basically completed the build at night indoors and had not noticed.
> Now I am wondering what to do. I dont want to have to pull everything off again so that I can get it clearcoated but on the other hand I have concerns about the resilience of the paint without it.
> Anyone have any ideas on protecting the paint other than clearcoat?


I ordered my frame protection from biketart in The Uk. Haven't got my frame yet so can't comment on it but the packaging is cool I can assure you. 

Didn't want a gloss finish so got matte black. You have to specify matte black gloss finish if you want the gloss.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> I ordered my frame protection from biketart in The Uk. Haven't got my frame yet so can't comment on it but the packaging is cool I can assure you.
> 
> Didn't want a gloss finish so got matte black. You have to specify matte black gloss finish if you want the gloss.


Didn't realise that without the gloss finish the frame is susceptible to cosmetic damage. Will just use plenty of that bike tape so.


----------



## asherstash1

ive got a paypal invoiice for $530 for frame fork (unpainted) seatmast topper and headset, plus P+P to uk waiting for payday, and ruby has it all packed and ready to send when money hits! shes been ace tbh. i was started off talking to another comp but found there rep v rude so kept looking, glad i did! i hope kode bikes gets more business after this, people are v wary of using new companys but some of the "tried and tested" ones from this site are not always that good!


----------



## BikeStyle

kabex said:


> What's the lightest generic/highly available frameset (Inc. Fork) at the moment?
> 
> I read that the fm202/830 is 850-900 grams with 360 gram fork, so that's ~1250 total but it's hardly available.
> 
> Supposedly the fm028 is 1100gm but with 400gm fork so it's pretty heavy.
> 
> Thanks.


+1 to that very interested to hear about the ride quality of the so called lighter options.
Cheers


----------



## BikeStyle

mfuchs said:


> She told me 4 - 6 weeks for mine since it was not in stock. It shipped right at six weeks and arrived at my house in Georgia 3 days after it was shipped. I have not built it yet but that is on the agenda for the weekend.
> 
> Her prices were lower than any I found also. My neighbor and I ordered together. We both got painted Chinarello Dogmas and our total for 2 framesets, 2 headsets, one seatpost, shipping and paypal fees was $950. Greatkeen quoted $1170 for the same. Her is a picture of mine on my messy workbench.
> 
> I just realized that I got some negative rep from the robdamanii counterfeit police from an earlier post. I guess I will get more with this one. What an @$$.


These frames certainly look the part that's for sure:wink5:. How far away are you from finishing it?
Keep us informed I'd want to know as much about these things as possible before I pull the trigger so far I keep coming back to the 015 for a racing rig, generally doing crits and road under 100km.
any suggestions from the punters outhere for an alternate weapon er.. frame of choice


----------



## mfuchs

BikeStyle said:


> How far away are you from finishing it?


I have been resisting the urge to start building. I have taken all measurements from my current bike and have installed the headset. I have been getting everything ready so hopefully I won't run into any surprises. I am riding on Saturday morning and once I get home my neighbor and I are having a building party. I will be tearing down my Look 555 and moving everything over to this. It will have a mix of Record and Chorus 10 speed. Pictures will come soon after.


----------



## ryantaylor

*Hey 1805078*

Hey 1805078
Did you get a chance to build up your new frame? Any problems with the build process? Pics? Thanks!!! -Ryan


----------



## turbogrover

kabex said:


> What's the lightest generic/highly available frameset (Inc. Fork) at the moment?
> 
> I read that the fm202/830 is 850-900 grams with 360 gram fork, so that's ~1250 total but it's hardly available.
> 
> Supposedly the fm028 is 1100gm but with 400gm fork so it's pretty heavy.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a 52cm FM028 with ISP that weighs less than 1100 grams, and the fork is 330 grams. The complete bike is under 15 lbs.


----------



## beston

BikeStyle said:


> +1 to that very interested to hear about the ride quality of the so called lighter options.
> Cheers


I have the FM202 and I am really happy with the ride quality. It's much more stable and comfortable than the Specialized Allez Expert that I had before (same components and wheels). The ride is so good that I have no desire to even look at what else is out there right now. I really feel that I have things dialed in just where I want it too. 

As far as stiffness goes, I do a weekly group ride that puts me at about ~100% of my FTP (functional threshold power) and even at my max power output (around 975 watts... but I'm sure it's only for a brief moment), I don't notice any flex in the frame / BB area.

I can't comment on the actual weight of the frame / fork since I can't be bothered to pull the components off the frame at this point. My bike currently weighs 15.8lbs including a Powertap SL+ hub. I don't think there is any benefit in making the bike lighter, but I think I could easily get it under 15lbs with just a few changes here and there (lighter tires, wheels, handlebar, saddle... etc.)


----------



## Clarionista

Loving the bike. I'm looking to do something similar - where did you get the decals?


----------



## macken04

Hi All,

Just got my bike built up and after taking for a spin realized the rear tier is rubbing off the frame. I took it to my LBS and he showed my that the dropouts or not in correctly and have been bonded in place. He told me this is what was causing the rubbing when I pushed out of the saddle. While he said there is a few things that can be done to fix this issue, they would have some associated risks and to try get it replaced first.

Does anyone know if this has been an issue in the past? there is a visible gap between the right dropout and the frame where you can see some epoxy material.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## V3L0X

beston said:


> I have the FM202 and I am really happy with the ride quality.


I'm totally new at this stuff and have been trying to gather as much info as possible. I'm interested in the FM202 you have. Did you get it from GOTOBike? If you could send me a link to your build thread, if you have one I would appreciate it.

So I've found out a bunch about the Chinese frames and all, but any info on the Chinese components such as winspace? or where people are getting deals on sram and shimano gruppos mave evaded me. By the way what is ISP in reference to frames?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1805078

I have not yet built it up at this stage. Still waiting on headset from supplier.

Was going to buy one locally but no bike shop carries this particular size.


----------



## bradf24

*My FM 015 Build*

Hi Guys,
My FM015 arrived very quickly from Dengfu. Paid on 7-25-11 and it arrived on 8-4-11 when I was out of town. Charge was $375 for the frame and fork and $55 for a two color paint job. I picked it up at the Post Office and there was some damage to the box but I decided to accept it. Brought it home and the frame, paint, fork, headset, bottle cages, handlebars (002), stem, seat post, and seat post clamp were all in perfect condition. I also ordered and received two derailer hangers on the advice of others on this thread. My favorite local bike shop took my dura-ace components off my LOOK and moved them to the FM015 and did the build for me after I became concerned from the various problems experienced by folks around here with much more experience than me at building frames. Bike shop did the build for $75 plus some parts (cassette 100, derailer 15 cables, new chain 17, front derailer clamp 25). Well worth it in my book. New Easton EA90SLX wheelset and the bike is complete. I will post pictures when I get my decals and get them on.
Thanks to all of you.
Brad


----------



## bradf24

"ISP" means integrated seat post. Cut it once and that is the height of your seat for that frame from then on unless you can find different caps to put on the integrated post that can add height. You can save some weight this way as you do not have post in your seat tube.
I ordered my FM015 in the non-ISP and have yet to cut off my post. My bike is at 15.9lbs right now including pedals and seat. I can get it below 15.5 when I cut the post. 
Brad


----------



## berndrea

After reading these pages again, Im ready to build another chinese carbon. Anyone know where I can get one with eyelets for fenders??


----------



## asherstash1

V3L0X said:


> I'm totally new at this stuff and have been trying to gather as much info as possible. I'm interested in the FM202 you have. Did you get it from GOTOBike? If you could send me a link to your build thread, if you have one I would appreciate it.
> 
> So I've found out a bunch about the Chinese frames and all, but any info on the Chinese components such as winspace? or where people are getting deals on sram and shimano gruppos mave evaded me. By the way what is ISP in reference to frames?
> Any help would be appreciated.


i think theres two sorts of builders here, those doing it just out of interest who are taking components of some of their other bikes or buying new and those trying to get more bike for their money than bike comps will sell them! i am second (poor  kind so got my spotless used force shifters and ders for £250 on fleabay and went wild on new force cranks off same, massive saving over any new group though. if your second type then its standard ebay practice, just be patient!


----------



## mic mic

Nice job,how do you finding the Microshift work?


----------



## DrFragnasty

FYI
Finished my 3rd Chinese carbon bike. I'm zoning -in on the perfect fit.

57cm top tube, 185mm head tube.

I'm 5'10" and long torso.

Build went stress-free despite a couple of beerstakes (since remedied).

Neco headset went in perfectly, ditto the BB (UN54 Shimano sq drive)

Even came with a BB cable guide although I did have to lop 1/4" off the retaining bolt so it wouldn't clash with the BB cartridge.

Seems strong enough after 2 days of commuting.

FSA Team Issue Carbon cranks are a vast improvement over the Ultegra I had. Stiffer and noiseless.

The frame was deilvered in 5 days from Hong Kong (ebaygoods) to Tasmania and $415AUS with forks.

I'm well pleased.


----------



## svard75

Hey all. Beautiful builds here. Remember mine with the rock racing logos? Something very interesting happened. I was searching for a new set of proper decals for the frame wheelset when I decided to contact rock racing directly. I received a response quite quickly stating they wanted to see my bike. I sent them an image and they quickly responded "nice bike but the decals are horrible!" Lol. He then said "I'm sending you a complete set of bike decals send me your address". So long story short he's sending me the x-2 frame original decal pack free of charge! Isn't that awesome of them? Btw don't know how many of you are following them but since the fiasco of 2010 rock racing is under new ownership and although they lost their uci license they'll be back soon! Oh and their headquarters are now in italia! Woohoo for them I'm a fan!


----------



## skoyrtis

DrFragnasty said:


> FYI
> Finished my 3rd Chinese carbon bike. I'm zoning -in on the perfect fit.
> 
> 57cm top tube, 185mm head tube.
> 
> I'm 5'10" and long torso.
> 
> Build went stress-free despite a couple of beerstakes (since remedied).
> 
> Neco headset went in perfectly, ditto the BB (UN54 Shimano sq drive)
> 
> Even came with a BB cable guide although I did have to lop 1/4" off the retaining bolt so it wouldn't clash with the BB cartridge.
> 
> Seems strong enough after 2 days of commuting.
> 
> FSA Team Issue Carbon cranks are a vast improvement over the Ultegra I had. Stiffer and noiseless.
> 
> The frame was deilvered in 5 days from Hong Kong (ebaygoods) to Tasmania and $415AUS with forks.
> 
> I'm well pleased.


Your crankset is the one with an isis spindle is it?


----------



## DrFragnasty

Nope. Square taper. 

Image from Sheldon Brown.


Chris.

ps. Svard: nice of Rock Racing...great PR!


----------



## svard75

skoyrtis said:


> Your crankset is the one with an isis spindle is it?


It says SQ in the BB description. That's square taper. Why do you ask?


----------



## svard75

DrFragnasty said:


> FYI
> Finished my 3rd Chinese carbon bike. I'm zoning -in on the perfect fit.
> 
> 57cm top tube, 185mm head tube.
> 
> I'm 5'10" and long torso.
> 
> Build went stress-free despite a couple of beerstakes (since remedied).
> 
> Neco headset went in perfectly, ditto the BB (UN54 Shimano sq drive)
> 
> Even came with a BB cable guide although I did have to lop 1/4" off the retaining bolt so it wouldn't clash with the BB cartridge.
> 
> Seems strong enough after 2 days of commuting.
> 
> FSA Team Issue Carbon cranks are a vast improvement over the Ultegra I had. Stiffer and noiseless.
> 
> The frame was deilvered in 5 days from Hong Kong (ebaygoods) to Tasmania and $415AUS with forks.
> 
> I'm well pleased.


I love that PRO griptape. Had it on my CX bike and it was amazing. No slips even when wet. Enjoy your beautiful bike.


----------



## skoyrtis

svard75 said:


> It says SQ in the BB description. That's square taper. Why do you ask?


I 've found a vendor in alibaba that is selling some of these but with isis i think..(not sure, i should check again..)...i am interested in buying one set but i am a little skeptic about isis or square taper..


----------



## skoyrtis

DrFragnasty said:


> Nope. Square taper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.
> 
> ps. Svard: nice of Rock Racing...great PR!


Thank you chris!


----------



## svard75

skoyrtis said:


> I 've found a vendor in alibaba that is selling some of these but with isis i think..(not sure, i should check again..)...i am interested in buying one set but i am a little skeptic about isis or square taper..


Why be skeptic about them? Do you have a BB now? I've had ISIS on my MTB before and it's solid. I've also had SQ taper before and it's just as good. Don't worry too much about this part as all moving parts wear. The SQ taper bb's are pretty cheap ($24 here) but are harder to source. The ISIS is a bit more but easier to source and external is the newer style. Or you can think about something fancy such as BB30 or larger. Whatever BB technology you choose you need the matching crankset technology. I've discovered that some cranksets are compatible with other manufacturers BB's and vice versa but it's trial and error.


----------



## skoyrtis

svard75 said:


> Why be skeptic about them? Do you have a BB now? I've had ISIS on my MTB before and it's solid. I've also had SQ taper before and it's just as good. Don't worry too much about this part as all moving parts wear. The SQ taper bb's are pretty cheap ($24 here) but are harder to source. The ISIS is a bit more but easier to source and external is the newer style. Or you can think about something fancy such as BB30 or larger. Whatever BB technology you choose you need the matching crankset technology. I've discovered that some cranksets are compatible with other manufacturers BB's and vice versa but it's trial and error.


I have shimano octalink on my mtb and both english bb68 and bb30 on my 2 road bikes...
I was just thinking of change my shimano fc-r600 (englishbb) to fsa slk carbon isis..
My skepticism is bout the fact that in the road bike industry isis is not used lately plus the isis shell has smaller bearings which may have ''shorter'' life..
So i don't know if moving from r600 to slk is an upgrade or down grade...
The only think for sure is that slk is much lighter...and i like the looks of it much better than r600..


----------



## svard75

skoyrtis said:


> I have shimano octalink on my mtb and both english bb68 and bb30 on my 2 road bikes...
> I was just thinking of change my shimano fc-r600 (englishbb) to fsa slk carbon isis..
> My skepticism is bout the fact that in the road bike industry isis is not used lately plus the isis shell has smaller bearings which may have ''shorter'' life..
> So i don't know if moving from r600 to slk is an upgrade or down grade...
> The only think for sure is that slk is much lighter...and i like the looks of it much better than r600..


Actually I found my ISIS to be more reliable than SQ taper and I'm a heavy rider. I would jump on that deal it it's lighter.


----------



## Rob81

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> What kind of saddle is that? Looks wafer thin.


San Marco Aspide Carbon
but on my last build (and probably definitive) I used a normal padded San Marco SKN


----------



## skoyrtis

svard75 said:


> Actually I found my ISIS to be more reliable than SQ taper and I'm a heavy rider. I would jump on that deal it it's lighter.


well i will do some research in the net about isis durability.. but eventually i think i will pull the trigger on that..


----------



## svard75

Rob81 said:


> San Marco Aspide Carbon
> but on my last build (and probably definitive) I used a normal padded San Marco SKN


Sweet lookin ride. Was always curious what does the sticker say on the carbon wheelset. Decals for the wheels?


----------



## Dankbeme

thanks


----------



## beston

V3L0X said:


> I'm interested in the FM202 you have. Did you get it from GOTOBike? If you could send me a link to your build thread, if you have one I would appreciate it.


I bought my FM202 (Pedal Force) frameset and fork used. However, I have contacted them about purchasing another FM202 frame and Fork.

-Gotobike (Allyn Lyn) quoted me $500 for the Frame and Fork + $95 EMS shipping
-Sanming Wish Trade Co. also sells these bikes. 
carbon bicycle frame - Detailed info for carbon bicycle frame,carbon frame,carbon bicycle frame, on Alibaba.com
If you look closely at the picture, you can see the edge of the pedalforce logo on the headtube. They also sell it with the same fork that Pedal Force sells (the fork from Gotobike looks different).

Here's a picture of my build.
-Dura Ace Shifters and Derailleurs
-Ultegra 11-25 cassette and pedals
-Non-branded CNC brakes from ebay (very good stopping power and only 235g)
-FSA SL-K compact crankset
-Easton EA90 SLX wheelset, PowerTap SL+ rear hub, bontrager Ti Skewers, Vittoria CX tires.
-Black Ops seat post
-Specialized Toupe Gel saddle
-Pro PLT stem
-Zipp Alloy SL bars


----------



## petepeterson

svard75 said:


> Sweet lookin ride. Was always curious what does the sticker say on the carbon wheelset. Decals for the wheels?


it's a warning sticker


----------



## svard75

petepeterson said:


> it's a warning sticker


Are you planning any decals for the wheels? I know it's a warning sticker but what does it actually say?


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

What size fork race crown press tool do I need for an FM028?


----------



## k.ron

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After following these threads for more than a year, I finally decided and ordered a FM757 from Gotobike.
> 
> Does anyone know if the FM757 is prepared for Braze on, or should I go for Clamp?
> 
> Will update once it arrives with pics
> 
> Thanks, M



tried replying to your message, but at the moment I'm limited to posting only. Anyways, the clamp size is 34.9 and I bought it from CRC ~Ratio Carbon Clamp for around $34.00


----------



## hiver2601

k.ron said:


> tried replying to your message, but at the moment I'm limited to posting only. Anyways, the clamp size is 34.9 and I bought it from CRC ~Ratio Carbon Clamp for around $34.00


Thanks!


----------



## InsanityBeckons

I have a 2006 Giant OCR full 105. Its to large of a bike for my wife and I was thinking of swapping everything over to a frame. What frame are you guys using that may have the sizing for women?


----------



## khsracer

khsracer said:


> Thought I would share pictures of my RFM 106 from Great Keen, don't know why they don't carry this model any longer. I thought this bike would be lighter but it is a porky 16.5 lbs with pedals, same weight as my trusty 2006 Fuji Team SL aluminum bike. In comparing the two the RFM seems to hold speeds of 25 plus MPH better than the Fugi but the Fuji seems to climb better. Maybe this observation is just me I will probably race the RFM this weekend if the weather stays dry, otherwise the Fuji gets raced again. I race cat 3 if that makes any difference in my observations.
> 
> I have changed to a zero set back seat post since these pictures were taken.


Update from a season of racing:
Well I raced this bike for most of the season and a monster has just raised it's head. When riding at 20 plus MPH and I shake/ twist the bars from left to right I can send the bike into a front end whip. It's not the fork or headset it"s the front half of the triangle is flexing really bad. Has anyone else experienced this, is it possible that my gorgeous carbon bike is failing?


----------



## OnTheRivet

khsracer said:


> Update from a season of racing:
> Well I raced this bike for most of the season and a monster has just raised it's head. When riding at 20 plus MPH and I shake/ twist the bars from left to right I can send the bike into a front end whip. It's not the fork or headset it"s the front half of the triangle is flexing really bad. Has anyone else experienced this, is it possible that my gorgeous carbon bike is failing?


You can do that with pretty much any bike.


----------



## FTR

OnTheRivet said:


> You can do that with pretty much any bike.


:thumbsup:

Cure is not to shake/ twist the bars from left to right.


----------



## jhat

While you can do that with any bike, the amount you can do it has a lot to do with torsional stiffness. The top tube may not be stiff enough, and maybe never was stiff enough but you are now fast enough to notice. It may have always been there but your fitness was not high enough to notice earlier in the year. 

The other frame option is that the bike is starting to break down and is becoming more flexible. Look closely for cracks developing. Try putting another set of wheels on the bike and see if there is a difference. I would tend to think that one year would not be enough to break down the bike but stranger things have happened


----------



## Vee

OnTheRivet said:


> You can do that with pretty much any bike.


Most call it speed wobble. Are you sure this just started happening and was not always the case? I have read that simply leaning your body weight into the wobble (forward) will stop it. Google or search this forum for speed wobble and start there.


----------



## Rainerhq

*My FM028 matte black build list*

Here is my build list. I already got the frame, fork, wheels, seatpost, clamp etc and waiting for drivetrain parts. 
Wheels, saddle and pedals will be taken from my current bike.

*Frameset	* 
Frame: FM028	
Fork:	F007	

*Frame misc.* 
Headset:	Neco	
Expander:	FRM Team	
Top Cap:	FRM Team	
Spacers:	Ebay CF	
Seat clamp:	Token 
Bottlecage Bolts:	Scott 
Cbl. Tensioners:	Jagwire	
Chainstay protector:	Proline	

*Cockpit	* 
Stem:	Scott, 110mm	
Bars:	FSA Omega Compact	
Bartape:	FSA Kork Ultra-Gel	
Barplugs:	FSA	
Seatpost:	Omni Racer	
Saddle:	Fi:zik Arione	

*Gear&Brake* 
Shifters:	ST-6700	
Crankset:	FC-6700 G 
BB:	SM-BB6700	
Front Der:	FD-6700 G	
Rear Der:	RD-6700 G	
Brakes:	BR-6700 G 
Chain:	CH-7901	
Cassette:	CS-7900 12-23	
Cables/housing:	Shimano	

*Wheels* 
Wheelset:	Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL	
Rim Strip:	No Tubes	
Tyres:	Vittoria Rubino Pro	
Tubes:	Maxxis Ultralight	
Skewers:	Planet X	
Spoke magnet:	Polar	

*Misc.* 
Pedals:	PD-5700	
Bottle Cages:	Ebay CF	
Computer: Polar CS400


----------



## mic mic

Nice Build,looks fast


----------



## asherstash1

stanley79finn said:


> Interested in wheels.


fancy elaborating on that?


----------



## khsracer

jhat said:


> While you can do that with any bike, the amount you can do it has a lot to do with torsional stiffness. The top tube may not be stiff enough, and maybe never was stiff enough but you are now fast enough to notice. It may have always been there but your fitness was not high enough to notice earlier in the year.
> 
> The other frame option is that the bike is starting to break down and is becoming more flexible. Look closely for cracks developing. Try putting another set of wheels on the bike and see if there is a difference. I would tend to think that one year would not be enough to break down the bike but stranger things have happened


I agree with your theory of the top tube not being stiff enough. I can actually put my knee on the side of the top tube and pull on the head tube and seat tube and see the flex. I have numerous bikes: Redline conquest pro cross bike, Fuji SL, Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra and a Kestral 200 SCI even the old bikes don't flex like this. Your also correct that it might have done it the whole time and I am just starting to notice it. I have changed to a different set of wheels I have disassembeled the complete bike, cleaned it and inspected for cracks or any stress lines in the paint and have found nothing. My choice is now to either send it to Calfee to have the top tube redeisgned or scrap it and make it into wall art.

For others:
It's not a choice of making it wobble it's why it wobbles and if it happens on a fast descent or in a sprint finish during a crit taking myself and others out would not be pretty (yes I can feel it in a hard sprint). My back ground on high speed wobbles is I used to race motorcycle road race for 8 plus years and have learned that when the occasional wobble happens let it go it will come back, don't fight it cause then it will throw you to the ground.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

Got my FM039 yesterday. Pics to come soon and ride report.


----------



## InsanityBeckons

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Got my FM039 yesterday. Pics to come soon and ride report.


I was looking at the FM039 also, can you tell me how much and what site you got it from?
Thanks.


----------



## MiniVanMan

InsanityBeckons said:


> I was looking at the FM039 also, can you tell me how much and what site you got it from?
> Thanks.


I haven't gotten mine yet. But I paid just under $800.00 for frame, custom paint, seat post and head set, with shipping. 

I think the paint quote was $180.00. 

Glad to see somebody got their's. I got an email on Aug 4th asking me to confirm the paint scheme and lettering. So, it shouldn't be too much longer. 

Oh, and the important question is you get the frame from Hong Fu Bikes. You want to use Skype. They are notoriously bad with emails, but with Skype they're very responsive, given they're working. Remember it is China, and there is a time difference.


----------



## MiniVanMan

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Got my FM039 yesterday. Pics to come soon and ride report.


You got yours before I got mine. :cryin: That's not fair.

Oh well, I did get paint done. You went for the 3k matte finish right?

PICTURES!!!!


----------



## turbogrover

khsracer said:


> I agree with your theory of the top tube not being stiff enough. I can actually put my knee on the side of the top tube and pull on the head tube and seat tube and see the flex. I have numerous bikes: Redline conquest pro cross bike, Fuji SL, Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra and a Kestral 200 SCI even the old bikes don't flex like this. Your also correct that it might have done it the whole time and I am just starting to notice it. I have changed to a different set of wheels I have disassembeled the complete bike, cleaned it and inspected for cracks or any stress lines in the paint and have found nothing. My choice is now to either send it to Calfee to have the top tube redeisgned or scrap it and make it into wall art.
> 
> For others:
> It's not a choice of making it wobble it's why it wobbles and if it happens on a fast descent or in a sprint finish during a crit taking myself and others out would not be pretty (yes I can feel it in a hard sprint). My back ground on high speed wobbles is I used to race motorcycle road race for 8 plus years and have learned that when the occasional wobble happens let it go it will come back, don't fight it cause then it will throw you to the ground.


The solution is don't ride it any more. Get something you'd feel more comfortable with riding. My bike is light and I like it just the way it is. it works for me. If it didn't, I'd get something else.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Does anyone know what size crown race tool I need? (FM028) The diameter I think, is 39.788mm.


----------



## mmatrix

*having trouble with paint options?*

this may help. felt have a paint option interactive and you can try out different combos.






Felt Bicycles


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

MiniVanMan said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet. But I paid just under $800.00 for frame, custom paint, seat post and head set, with shipping.
> 
> I think the paint quote was $180.00.
> 
> Glad to see somebody got their's. I got an email on Aug 4th asking me to confirm the paint scheme and lettering. So, it shouldn't be too much longer.
> 
> Oh, and the important question is you get the frame from Hong Fu Bikes. You want to use Skype. They are notoriously bad with emails, but with Skype they're very responsive, given they're working. Remember it is China, and there is a time difference.


Hongfu are the only sellers of the FM039. I was dealing with Jane and found her easy to deal with via email or Skype. Longest it took to get an email reply was 2 days but bear in mind communication slows down once order has been placed but don't let that put you off. 
Web: hongfu-bikes.com
Email: [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype: hongfu-bikes
MSN: [email protected]

Altogether I paid $805. This included frame (matte black finish over 12k gloss), fork, seatpost, handlebars, headset&spacers, 4 dropouts spares (1came on bike so got 5), 2x bottle cages & shipping.

Quality of everything is excellent. Couldn't ask for anymore of the packaging. They wrapped it very well and had plastic moulds/plugs to support frame in various parts. Tracked my package all the way to local sorting office on EMS. 

Assembly is going well. A little difficulty with lower crown race as per other posts. Didn't touch carbon steerer but sanded crown race using wet&dry 800grit sandpaper on a drill. Took a while though as crown race made from Aluminum 7075 (hard grade of aluminium). Didn't want to be forcing the race down the last few mm. If the end it slid down perfectly. 

Minor prob with right hand fork dropout. Wouldn't take the wheel as was undersized by about 0.2mm so just filed it manually. No problem. 5 min job. 

One thing that is a bit annoying is that there doesn't seem to be any tilt adjustment for saddle in The seat clamp. By looking at the clamp I assumed there was some sort of mechanism there for adjusting but the part is press fitted it seams. Will pm Sylvania to ask her about her bike. 

Just working on cables next. All internal. Rear brake seems a bit tight. Using JAGwire cables. I remember Sylvania gave good advice way back around page 75-85 if I remember correctly. For now time for bed and photos to come soon.


----------



## ultraman6970

If yoi uare in the US, take the fork to home depot, go to the aisle where the plastic tubing is sold and find one that fits the fork steering tube, I guess is 1 1/4 inches but i really cant remember, buy the piece u need,put the crownrace at home and dont lose the pvc tube.



Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Does anyone know what size crown race tool I need? (FM028) The diameter I think, is 39.788mm.


----------



## RC28

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Assembly is going well. A little difficulty with lower crown race as per other posts. *Didn't touch carbon steerer but sanded crown race using wet&dry 800grit sandpaper on a drill. Took a while though as crown race made from Aluminum 7075 (hard grade of aluminium). Didn't want to be forcing the race down the last few mm. If the end it slid down perfectly.* .



A couple of questions:
1) Did your crown race had a notch on it ( a split crown race)? If it didn't then it is NOT supposed to slide down easily. It is supposed to be forced down until it contacts the crown.
2)Related to the above, I wouldn't be sanding the fork crown at all.

When you mention that you "didn't want to be forcing the race down the last few mm", again, if it is NOT a split crown race, that is EXACTLY what you are supposed to do. Again, headset fork crown races are NOT supposed to just slide down (unless they're split).

For reference: Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Threadless Headset Service (look under "Pressing Fork Crown Race")
I actually do it a little bit differently from what Park says. I use a length of PVC tubing as my Crown Race Press tool (still going strong after 6-7 years) but instead of hammering the tubing onto the fork I put the tubing against the floor and hit the tubing WITH the fork upside down. What that does is allow me to exert the adequate force on it to seat it while not impacting the fork tips. Another way to do it would be to do it as the Park tool suggests but holding the fork between your legs so that the fork tips do not strike the ground as you hammer the fork crown race in place).


----------



## FTR

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Assembly is going well. A little difficulty with lower crown race as per other posts. Didn't touch carbon steerer but sanded crown race using wet&dry 800grit sandpaper on a drill. Took a while though as crown race made from Aluminum 7075 (hard grade of aluminium). Didn't want to be forcing the race down the last few mm. If the end it slid down perfectly.


You did WHAT?????
Hope you dont like your teeth.
It is supposed to be basically banged onto the fork steerer.
You do not sand it down.
Seriously there are some accidents to happen show up in this thread.




The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> One thing that is a bit annoying is that there doesn't seem to be any tilt adjustment for saddle in The seat clamp. By looking at the clamp I assumed there was some sort of mechanism there for adjusting but the part is press fitted it seams. Will pm Sylvania to ask her about her bike.


Pull out the black pieces that the clamp mechanisms bolt onto.
Apply grease to the internal side.
Re-assemble.
It should then rotate.


----------



## jhat

FTR is right, there are some really scary practices going on here and people are going to get hurt. Sourcing a frame out of China is a good way to save some money and building up the bike yourself can be very rewarding, but if you do not KNOW what you are doing, STOP. Ask questions before you just move forward and solve the problem yourself. Crown races must NOT just slide to the bottom of the fork unless they are split races. 

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas, you must start over with a new race, yours is no longer safe, the movement that will be in the fork to race connection will likely cause a steerer tube failure, and put you on your face with a broken fork.

Please folks, if you do not KNOW what your are doing ask questions. There is plenty of help here on this board and others to solve your problems.


----------



## OnTheRivet

jhat said:


> Please folks, if you do not KNOW what your are doing ask questions. There is plenty of help here on this board and others to solve your problems.


"Scary practices" is right. It's like someone opening the hood of their car and beating the motor with a hammer trying to fix something because they have no clue what they are doing. Ask if you have a problem for crying out loud, that's what the forums is for.


----------



## asherstash1

had an interesting visit to evans manchester before, not only did i discover that they have sod all women specific bikes in for the missus to look at (and what was there was entry entry level); i ended up selling our chinabikes to the salesman, told him to have a gand at these pages. if you are, hello danny lol


----------



## svard75

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Hongfu are the only sellers of the FM039. I was dealing with Jane and found her easy to deal with via email or Skype. Longest it took to get an email reply was 2 days but bear in mind communication slows down once order has been placed but don't let that put you off.
> Web: hongfu-bikes.com
> Email: [email protected]
> [email protected]
> Skype: hongfu-bikes
> MSN: [email protected]
> 
> Altogether I paid $805. This included frame (matte black finish over 12k gloss), fork, seatpost, handlebars, headset&spacers, 4 dropouts spares (1came on bike so got 5), 2x bottle cages & shipping.
> 
> Quality of everything is excellent. Couldn't ask for anymore of the packaging. They wrapped it very well and had plastic moulds/plugs to support frame in various parts. Tracked my package all the way to local sorting office on EMS.
> 
> Assembly is going well. A little difficulty with lower crown race as per other posts. Didn't touch carbon steerer but sanded crown race using wet&dry 800grit sandpaper on a drill. Took a while though as crown race made from Aluminum 7075 (hard grade of aluminium). Didn't want to be forcing the race down the last few mm. If the end it slid down perfectly.
> 
> Minor prob with right hand fork dropout. Wouldn't take the wheel as was undersized by about 0.2mm so just filed it manually. No problem. 5 min job.
> 
> One thing that is a bit annoying is that there doesn't seem to be any tilt adjustment for saddle in The seat clamp. By looking at the clamp I assumed there was some sort of mechanism there for adjusting but the part is press fitted it seams. Will pm Sylvania to ask her about her bike.
> 
> Just working on cables next. All internal. Rear brake seems a bit tight. Using JAGwire cables. I remember Sylvania gave good advice way back around page 75-85 if I remember correctly. For now time for bed and photos to come soon.


Hey good to hear. Re: the seat clamp those two parts are not press fitted. Unscrew the seatclamp screw all the way then remove the outer clamping parts and you'll see those two round inner parts rotate but you'll need to sand them down smooth as they are cast and are rough.


----------



## RC28

jhat said:


> The_Maraquis_of_Carabas, you must start over with a new race, yours is no longer safe, the movement that will be in the fork to race connection will likely cause a steerer tube failure, and put you on your face with a broken fork.
> 
> Please folks, if you do not KNOW what your are doing ask questions. There is plenty of help here on this board and others to solve your problems.



Yes , plenty of people here don't have a clue of what they're doing which makes the quality of their builds questionable at best.

Re-reading the Marquis's post I think that what he meant to say was that he sanded the actual race, not the crown area of the fork. In that case, I need to revise my original suggestion. The fork might be fine BUT he definitely needs a new race .A solid one or a split one but it has to be new so that it fits the way it is supposed to fit.


----------



## svard75

I don't understand why putting a slit in the crown race could cause the fork steer tube to fail? Please explain with evidence

Firstly, when a manufacturer of a tubular carbon component suggests using a specific amount of Nm of force while securing that tubular carbon component to another component such as a handlebar or seatpost can I ask you guys to think about why there is a limited amount of pressure assigned to a tubular carbon part? Because too much pressure causes delamination and failure. Now superimpose that on the carbon steerer and your crown race. How many Nm's do you think the crown race creates on that location near the fork? You can't answer this because it's not the same each time. Do you see the logic so far?

Secondly. Putting a slit into the crown race will not cause the steerer to move here is why. The crown race has a tapered section around the inside nearest to the fork. Did anyone care to notice the exact same taper in the opposite direction on the lower bearing where the crown race meets? Think about how the crown race, when the appropriate amount of pressure from the compression nut and top cap is applied, sits inside that lower bearing and those two tapered sections how they are designed to keep the crown race from moving or slipping due to the taper. If you were to look at it from the side this is what the two would look like 

//------------\\

And lastly I got this advice from a bike shop mechanic which has been building roadies for a very long time.

So my friends take whatever advice you choose. I have made mine.


----------



## RC28

svard75 said:


> I don't understand why putting a slit in the crown race could cause the fork steer tube to fail? Please explain with evidence
> 
> Firstly, when a manufacturer of a tubular carbon component suggests using a specific amount of Nm of force while securing that tubular carbon component to another component such as a handlebar or seatpost can I ask you guys to think about why there is a limited amount of pressure assigned to a tubular carbon part? Because too much pressure causes delamination and failure. Now superimpose that on the carbon steerer and your crown race. How many Nm's do you think the crown race creates on that location near the fork? You can't answer this because it's not the same each time. Do you see the logic so far?
> 
> Secondly. Putting a slit into the crown race will not cause the steerer to move here is why. The crown race has a tapered section around the inside nearest to the fork. Did anyone care to notice the exact same taper in the opposite direction on the lower bearing where the crown race meets? Think about how the crown race, when the appropriate amount of pressure from the compression nut and top cap is applied, sits inside that lower bearing and those two tapered sections how they are designed to keep the crown race from moving or slipping due to the taper. If you were to look at it from the side this is what the two would look like
> 
> //------------\\
> 
> And lastly I got this advice from a bike shop mechanic which has been building roadies for a very long time.
> 
> So my friends take whatever advice you choose. I have made mine.


What happens is that the Marquis did not put a slit in the race. He sanded it down. So now it slides down the fork without issues but I would suspect there has to be a minuscule amount of play. However, the issue is that he states that he didn't want to apply pressure to make the crown race go the last few mm. WHAT? That is EXACTLY how it is supposed to be installed. If the race has a slit in it, then no issues, but if it doesn't , it HAS to be "force fed" to the fork crown.


----------



## BikeStyle

*Software Ideas*

OK guys I am about to go for it and get me one of these frames to play with.

What I am looking for is some advice or suggestions as to where you are doing the sketch ups for your paint schemes?
I've been searching around and other than the manufactures web sites like the Felt one mentioned in an earlier post. I can't seem to find much.
are you all just going through photoshop or corell draw?

Ideas would be appreciated.

FTR looking foward to meeting you and your ride soon. You are still planning to come up? The Crit now looks like an all in affair so should be fast and fun.

thanks everyone:thumbsup:


----------



## MiniVanMan

BikeStyle said:


> OK guys I am about to go for it and get me one of these frames to play with.
> 
> What I am looking for is some advice or suggestions as to where you are doing the sketch ups for your paint schemes?
> I've been searching around and other than the manufactures web sites like the Felt one mentioned in an earlier post. I can't seem to find much.
> are you all just going through photoshop or corell draw?
> 
> Ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> FTR looking foward to meeting you and your ride soon. You are still planning to come up? The Crit now looks like an all in affair so should be fast and fun.
> 
> thanks everyone:thumbsup:


I'm a Linux user, so I used GIMP, but yeah, your favorite paint program. I had NO experience with doing anything like that, but I figured it out, and while not professional, was enough to give to the professionals. 

Start with finding a font that you like on dafonts.com. Then add your splashes of color. 

You can get blank frame pictures from the manufacturer. 

This is what I submitted to Hongfu for an FM-039.










I should have it soon, so we'll know how close they got to the picture.


----------



## mic mic

BikeStyle said:


> OK guys I am about to go for it and get me one of these frames to play with.
> 
> What I am looking for is some advice or suggestions as to where you are doing the sketch ups for your paint schemes?
> I've been searching around and other than the manufactures web sites like the Felt one mentioned in an earlier post. I can't seem to find much.
> are you all just going through photoshop or corell draw?
> 
> Ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> FTR looking foward to meeting you and your ride soon. You are still planning to come up? The Crit now looks like an all in affair so should be fast and fun.
> 
> thanks everyone:thumbsup:


I used Neilpryde Bikes site it gave me some ideas.


----------



## FTR

BikeStyle said:


> FTR looking foward to meeting you and your ride soon. You are still planning to come up? The Crit now looks like an all in affair so should be fast and fun.
> 
> thanks everyone:thumbsup:


Yep, still planning to be there. Any idea what time the crit will start and where?
Email me some details if you have them.


----------



## RC28

MiniVanMan said:


> I'm a Linux user, so I used GIMP, but yeah, your favorite paint program. I had NO experience with doing anything like that, but I figured it out, and while not professional, was enough to give to the professionals.
> 
> Start with finding a font that you like on dafonts.com. Then add your splashes of color.
> 
> You can get blank frame pictures from the manufacturer.
> 
> This is what I submitted to Hongfu for an FM-039.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have it soon, so we'll know how close they got to the picture.


Looks nice. But you do realize that the "CARBON" decal on the seat tube is facing the wrong way, right? The way it is right now, it cannot be read from left to right. For some reason, many people always miss this. At least the one on the fork blades has the right orientation.


----------



## gb155

Here are my current 2 (and old 1) I have really enjoyed them all but after a couple of spills Im too worried about damaging the frame, as such I am now going to sell/trade both for a MTB and a Steel Road Bike, its been a blast and well worth the effort (its also taught me how to build a bike) but im moving on now

FM015 (Shimano 105) Radioshack Livery










And my Sunday best "Pina Dogma" with Ultegra










and my , now sold, FM028, in the Livestrong Livery


----------



## MickeH

RC28 said:


> Looks nice. But you do realize that the "CARBON" decal on the seat tube is facing the wrong way, right? The way it is right now, it cannot be read from left to right. For some reason, many people always miss this. At least the one on the fork blades has the right orientation.


In swedish this is really funny because reading the main name the wrong way, it says avig, which can mean inside out or backwards.


----------



## svard75

RC28 said:


> What happens is that the Marquis did not put a slit in the race. He sanded it down. So now it slides down the fork without issues but I would suspect there has to be a minuscule amount of play. However, the issue is that he states that he didn't want to apply pressure to make the crown race go the last few mm. WHAT? That is EXACTLY how it is supposed to be installed. If the race has a slit in it, then no issues, but if it doesn't , it HAS to be "force fed" to the fork crown.


I read that after my post. Sanding down the race is not what you should do. I put a slit in mine and was stating there's nothing wrong with putting a slit in the cr to make it fit by hand and reduce the pressure there. 


@[email protected] - I've got an extra crown race which I could send you post. Pm me your address. I just hope you didn't sand the actual steerer.


----------



## svard75

gb155 said:


> Here are my current 2 (and old 1) I have really enjoyed them all but after a couple of spills Im too worried about damaging the frame, as such I am now going to sell/trade both for a MTB and a Steel Road Bike, its been a blast and well worth the effort (its also taught me how to build a bike) but im moving on now
> 
> FM015 (Shimano 105) Radioshack Livery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Sunday best "Pina Dogma" with Ultegra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my , now sold, FM028, in the Livestrong Livery


Those are some really nice builds. Are you really selling because you're worried it will fail during a ride or are you a clyde that is worried about carbon in general? I ask because I too have that in the back of my mind each ride and am worried its affecting my performance. I'm 215lbs btw. 

My first ride was filled with creaks and pings etc but then I learned about carbon paste and once I rebuilt using that with proper torque its nice and quiet. Although I now notice how much more I have to push to keep the bike up to speed. I'm associating that to either the sticky pro 3 tires or the light weight of the bike. My heavy cx bike just rolls and it seems requires less effort?! Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## svard75

MiniVanMan said:


> I'm a Linux user, so I used GIMP, but yeah, your favorite paint program. I had NO experience with doing anything like that, but I figured it out, and while not professional, was enough to give to the professionals.
> 
> Start with finding a font that you like on dafonts.com. Then add your splashes of color.
> 
> You can get blank frame pictures from the manufacturer.
> 
> This is what I submitted to Hongfu for an FM-039.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have it soon, so we'll know how close they got to the picture.


Don't worry about it. They'll match your paint scheme. Ask whomever your dealing with there for a photo of your parts just prior to having it shipped. I think because I asked for the photo the frame was done perfectly and there were no issues with any dropouts or brake hole routing or imperfections in the cc finish.


----------



## f3rg

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Does anyone know what size crown race tool I need? (FM028) The diameter I think, is 39.788mm.


See my post on this from a few weeks back: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3479693-post2792.html


----------



## gb155

svard75 said:


> Those are some really nice builds. Are you really selling because you're worried it will fail during a ride or are you a clyde that is worried about carbon in general? I ask because I too have that in the back of my mind each ride and am worried its affecting my performance. I'm 215lbs btw.
> 
> My first ride was filled with creaks and pings etc but then I learned about carbon paste and once I rebuilt using that with proper torque its nice and quiet. Although I now notice how much more I have to push to keep the bike up to speed. I'm associating that to either the sticky pro 3 tires or the light weight of the bike. My heavy cx bike just rolls and it seems requires less effort?! Can anyone comment on this?




I'm now 180 so it's nothing weight related

I used them ( apart from the Pina) as commuters and after a couple of spills I just got spooked by the potential for damage but was lucky 

Now just have the Pina left, got a SS, cx and mtb now , want to replace the Pina for a nice steel


----------



## RC28

gb155 said:


> Here are my current 2 (and old 1) I have really enjoyed them all but after a couple of spills Im too worried about damaging the frame, as such I am now going to sell/trade both for a MTB and a Steel Road Bike, its been a blast and well worth the effort (its also taught me how to build a bike) but im moving on now
> 
> FM015 (Shimano 105) Radioshack Livery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Sunday best "Pina Dogma" with Ultegra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my , now sold, FM028, in the Livestrong Livery


Those look great. However, the two "Treks" have the same issue I mentioned before. THe seat tube decals are on backwards. I know that the official version of the LiveStrong bike has that 1274 on backwards as well, probably because nobody noticed when they were doing the art.

Other than that, they look great!


----------



## uhnooffensebut

After months of lurking, waiting, and building I took my bike for the inaugural ride today......

The frame is a 54cm FR-FLY-001 from flyxii.com. I worked with Yanglin the entire time and they had amazing communication. After 2 weeks of waiting, it turns out the original frame i wanted was out of stock so i settled with this one and received it 9 days later (they estimated 9-18 day delivery). The frame came in perfect condition, except for some resin in the BB threads. The build went great with no manufacturing defects found along the way. I built this up with primarily Campagnolo components, and it has a full Record 11 group.

Normally i ride a 56cm on the track, but luckily i used the many fit calculators referred to in this thread which recommended a 53-54, and it fit perfectly. The ride quality was great, smooth on the bumps, and stiff during climbs/sprints. I'll have to report back after a few more weeks of riding.

(BTW: Photo attached, and yes i know the headset spacers are excessive, it's just to find the proper fit before my final cut.)


----------



## fab4

Sweet build Rob81. Did you get a chance to weight the bike as pictured?


----------



## Anthony3

Hey guys I'm new to the forum but I'm really curious how all the builds are going are most of the people seem to have nothing bad to say about the Chinese carbon frames. Are there really not and bad problems with these I am thinking of maybe just possibly purchasing one of them and building a bike or the Tommaso team carbon frame from giantnerd or going to my lbs and buying a bike for under 1k which should I do I have a very large bike store in the area.


----------



## larrygormanslo

*Larger sizes available?*

It seems that most of the chinese carbon frames are only offered in size 58, and smaller, and from what I understand, these measures run large, i.e. a 58 is really more like a 56, since the chinese measure, not to the center of the top tube, bur rather to the very top of the seat tube. So... given that I think I need a chinese 60 (a "real world" 58)... I'm 6' 0" (183 cm) with a standover height of 32.5" (82.5 cm).... I want a more relaxed (upright) ride... so I was leaning toward an FM028, or Pinarello clone (RFM001) - not so much the more aggessive FM-015. Any ideas / suggestions? Much thanks.


----------



## FTR

larrygormanslo said:


> It seems that most of the chinese carbon frames are only offered in size 58, and smaller, and from what I understand, these measures run large, i.e. a 58 is really more like a 56, since the chinese measure, not to the center of the top tube, bur rather to the very top of the seat tube. So... given that I think I need a chinese 60 (a "real world" 58)... I'm 6' 0" (183 cm) with a standover height of 32.5" (82.5 cm).... I want a more relaxed (upright) ride... so I was leaning toward an FM028, or Pinarello clone (RFM001) - not so much the more aggessive FM-015. Any ideas / suggestions? Much thanks.


Maybe I am the odd man out but I NEVER look at the seat tube length when I buy bikes.
I only consider the ETT; the reach and the stack.
At 6' I would be very surprised if you need any bigger than a 58cm.
I am 6'2" and am on that size FM028.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

RC28 said:


> A couple of questions:
> 1) Did your crown race had a notch on it ( a split crown race)? If it didn't then it is NOT supposed to slide down easily. It is supposed to be forced down until it contacts the crown.
> 2)Related to the above, I wouldn't be sanding the fork crown at all.
> 
> When you mention that you "didn't want to be forcing the race down the last few mm", again, if it is NOT a split crown race, that is EXACTLY what you are supposed to do. Again, headset fork crown races are NOT supposed to just slide down (unless they're split).
> 
> For reference: Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Threadless Headset Service (look under "Pressing Fork Crown Race")
> I actually do it a little bit differently from what Park says. I use a length of PVC tubing as my Crown Race Press tool (still going strong after 6-7 years) but instead of hammering the tubing onto the fork I put the tubing against the floor and hit the tubing WITH the fork upside down. What that does is allow me to exert the adequate force on it to seat it while not impacting the fork tips. Another way to do it would be to do it as the Park tool suggests but holding the fork between your legs so that the fork tips do not strike the ground as you hammer the fork crown race in place).



Thanks for pointing that out. You live and learn (will probably get slated for that comment). I don't fully understand why it needs to be a press fit though? Can you explain? As I said I Didnt sand the fork and don't ever plan to. 

Good advice about seating the crown race.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

FTR said:


> You did WHAT?????
> Hope you dont like your teeth.
> It is supposed to be basically banged onto the fork steerer.
> You do not sand it down.
> Seriously there are some accidents to happen show up in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull out the black pieces that the clamp mechanisms bolt onto.
> Apply grease to the internal side.
> Re-assemble.
> It should then rotate.


AFraid it wasn't just a matter of pulling them out. They were stuck in there solid. I had to drill existing holes to suit an M10 tap and tap them. This allowed me to grip them . Then I got a pliers (can imagine eyes rolling) and pulled on the tap and they eventually came out. Haven't sanded them yet, just greased them but thing I.will sand them as they are rough alright (maybe a cast part hence roughness with hole machined out)


----------



## FTR

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> AFraid it wasn't just a matter of pulling them out. They were stuck in there solid. I had to drill existing holes to suit an M10 tap and tap them. This allowed me to grip them . Then I got a pliers (can imagine eyes rolling) and pulled on the tap and they eventually came out. Haven't sanded them yet, just greased them but thing I.will sand them as they are rough alright (maybe a cast part hence roughness with hole machined out)


Mine were stuck too but I did not take that drastic an action.
Unscrewed both alloy sections.
Put a Philips head screwdriver into the hole where the bolt went in and levered it out.
Greased the interface and voila!!


----------



## jhat

Maraquis, the lower race of the headset takes almost all of the blow every time you hit something with the front wheel, which is every bump on the road. Imagine hitting a set of railroad tracks or a reasonable sized pothole at speed. Almost all of the force from that impact goes through the lower bearing in the headset starting with the fork steerer to race interface. Any movement between the race and the fork steerer is going to erode away at the carbon as it is the softer of the two materials. Every bump you hit, will create a little movement which will erode the steerer over time. Now we know that once you have a stress riser in carbon, that is where you will likely get a break. Given this is such a highly stressed part, the lower race (if not a split race) is a drive to fit part. A split race is a pinch to fit type of application. Both applications, the crown race to steerer cannot have any movement in them no matter how much force you apply.

I once hit a brick (the kind that you put on your house) at close to 40 mpg when the guy in front of me in a paceline was not paying attention, gapped and had his head down trying to close the hole. You can probably envision how much stress went through that headset. The guy in front of me when down, I went over the brick and bunny hopped him. I had two trashed wheels but the frame, fork and headset (Chris King) were fine. 

Take up svard75's most generous offer and you will be good to go with a new race and a new bike. On a side note, I am really close to pulling the trigger on a fm015 based on the feedback here.


----------



## mfuchs

*Almost finished*

I tore down my old bike after my ride on Saturday to start the build on my Kode Bike Chinarello Dogma. I had an issue getting to bottom bracket out of the old frame and ended up destroying the splines that the tool engages to insert and remove the bracket so I had to order a new one which will be in this week. I put the old BB in just hand tight so I could get some adjustments done and get the overall look of the final build.

Yokozuna cables are are real pain to route through the bars but it look great when done. I still need to wrap the bars but I'm not sure if I want to go white or black with the tape. What do you think for tape color, white or black? I also might shorten the cables a little but that will wait until everything is dialed in.

I also have a new stem coming this week, a white deda zero same length (120mm) as this one I painted this old stem to get the look of a white stem on the bike.

Here are a couple pictures


----------



## svard75

mfuchs said:


> I tore down my old bike after my ride on Saturday to start the build on my Kode Bike Chinarello Dogma. I had an issue getting to bottom bracket out of the old frame and ended up destroying the splines that the tool engages to insert and remove the bracket so I had to order a new one which will be in this week. I put the old BB in just hand tight so I could get some adjustments done and get the overall look of the final build.
> 
> Yokozuna cables are are real pain to route through the bars but it look great when done. I still need to wrap the bars but I'm not sure if I want to go white or black with the tape. What do you think for tape color, white or black? I also might shorten the cables a little but that will wait until everything is dialed in.
> 
> I also have a new stem coming this week, a white deda zero same length (120mm) as this one I painted this old stem to get the look of a white stem on the bike.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures


Those are some pretty cool HB's. Which FSA is that?


----------



## mfuchs

*Bars*

They are FSA k-wing


----------



## ms6073

uhnooffensebut said:


> After months of lurking, waiting, and building I took my bike for the inaugural ride today......


Nice bike but how did oyu manage a test ride? That photo looks like it was taken from in front of the steps at the museum in Philly made famous by 'Rocky', which from the national news outlets, made it sound like you guys got some really severe weather over the weekend.


----------



## bushidokawi

do any of these chinese manufacturers offer a womens frame? or what do you guys recommend would be the closest to awomens frame is possibly a 44 or 46? fm-028, fm-001, etc? I'm looking around all these chinese carbon manufactuerers and cant find anything in women sizing. a few on ebay offer size 44's but I'm not sure how it would fit my wife


----------



## ultraman6970

44 or 46??? your wife is that short?? U cant get a bike that small in 700C wheels, for that u have to go 650 wheels.

The smallest fm-028 is 50 cm top tube, thats 7 cm longer that what you are looking for and probably everything else is around that size top tube. For obvious reasons u cant get frames smaller than 48 but in all these chinese stuff never seen one shorter than 49 virtual top tube. 44 is just insanely short and probably after 5 mins your wife will have an accident because the toe overlap and something that short is just ridiculous, women complain too much too so overlap toe is maybe way to complicated before hearing the complains. U are married sure u know that 

No idea if the chinese guys have name a 650 frame, those can get smaller maybe up to 45. Maybe your best bet is go custom or buy a Pennarola or maybe an argon18 junior frame or bikes, those come in 26 wheels and in aluminum, nobody buys a carbon bike for a 12 y/o kid. No offense ok?, so probably thats the reason all those super small racing bikes are made in aluminum. I wouldnt buy a carbon bike for my kid, too much of a risk.

Good luck.

Pennarola > Racing Junior > Zircone 26"


----------



## tthome

bushidokawi said:


> do any of these chinese manufacturers offer a womens frame? or what do you guys recommend would be the closest to awomens frame is possibly a 44 or 46? fm-028, fm-001, etc? I'm looking around all these chinese carbon manufactuerers and cant find anything in women sizing. a few on ebay offer size 44's but I'm not sure how it would fit my wife


My wife is 4'10". I too did some research on a possible carbon frame but came up empty. I ended up buying her a Fuji Finest 3.0 XS (44cm). The seat is about as low as it can go but the wheels re 700c. That was my requirement. I didn't want her to be on a group ride with others and not have the availability of a kind passerby giving her the correct 700c tube. 

Fuji Bikes | WOMEN'S SERIES | SPORT ROAD | FINEST 3.0

Good luck with your hunt. If you find a carbon this small let me know.


----------



## bushidokawi

here's what the problem is. She's 5'2.5, alsmot 5'3. Currently she rides a fuji finest 3.0 but an older model, like the 2009, and its super heavy. The weird thing is, that bike is listed as a 15, meaning 15 inches. I converted to cm and got 38cm, but that can't be right, it's too small. So I figured a 44 would be equivalent, but it seems even that may be too small. Her bike looks like this 

it's super heavy and sucks. I am building a new bike with ultegra/dura ace and was thinking of giving her my old wheels, tiagra/105 components and build her a new bike with my old parts, and sell her POS fuji. What size should I aim for?


----------



## ultraman6970

She is 1,60 meters tall... u have to find something that is around 45 to 47 virtual top tube??, there is nothing in the market that short in the top tube, so basically u have to deal with a 49 to 51 top tube. The smallest finest 3.0 is rated to a 47 cm but if you notice the top tube is 51 cm long. 

Another option is to find one of those old alan or vitus frames that used a 650 wheel in the front, those were like 47x47 the issue is that the handling wasnt that good, so if the chick did not have any experience and her handling sucked... well u know what i mean.

This is the XS in the fuji, the top tube is 50 cm long. Your other option is go custom, hope you have the money.

SIZE XS(44cm) 
SEAT TUBE- CENTER TO TOP A 440.0 560.0 
EFFECTIVE TOP TUBE LENGTH B 500.0

ps: too late to give her grow hormones right?


----------



## trihard1

uhnooffensebut said:


> After months of lurking, waiting, and building I took my bike for the inaugural ride today......
> 
> The frame is a 54cm FR-FLY-001 from flyxii.com. I worked with Yanglin the entire time and they had amazing communication. After 2 weeks of waiting, it turns out the original frame i wanted was out of stock so i settled with this one and received it 9 days later (they estimated 9-18 day delivery). The frame came in perfect condition, except for some resin in the BB threads. The build went great with no manufacturing defects found along the way. I built this up with primarily Campagnolo components, and it has a full Record 11 group.
> 
> Normally i ride a 56cm on the track, but luckily i used the many fit calculators referred to in this thread which recommended a 53-54, and it fit perfectly. The ride quality was great, smooth on the bumps, and stiff during climbs/sprints. I'll have to report back after a few more weeks of riding.
> 
> (BTW: Photo attached, and yes i know the headset spacers are excessive, it's just to find the proper fit before my final cut.)


Great work. Looks brilliant and love the clean stealth look!


----------



## bushidokawi

ultraman6970 said:


> She is 1,60 meters tall... u have to find something that is around 45 to 47 virtual top tube??, there is nothing in the market that short in the top tube, so basically u have to deal with a 49 to 51 top tube. The smallest finest 3.0 is rated to a 47 cm but if you notice the top tube is 51 cm long.
> 
> Another option is to find one of those old alan or vitus frames that used a 650 wheel in the front, those were like 47x47 the issue is that the handling wasnt that good, so if the chick did not have any experience and her handling sucked... well u know what i mean.
> 
> This is the XS in the fuji, the top tube is 50 cm long. Your other option is go custom, hope you have the money.
> 
> SIZE XS(44cm)
> SEAT TUBE- CENTER TO TOP A 440.0 560.0
> EFFECTIVE TOP TUBE LENGTH B 500.0
> 
> ps: too late to give her grow hormones right?


I will probably just take her to a LBS and have her try a few bikes to figure out her size then used that as a guide to see if any of the chinarello frames fit her profile.


----------



## trihard1

mfuchs said:


> I tore down my old bike after my ride on Saturday to start the build on my Kode Bike Chinarello Dogma. I had an issue getting to bottom bracket out of the old frame and ended up destroying the splines that the tool engages to insert and remove the bracket so I had to order a new one which will be in this week. I put the old BB in just hand tight so I could get some adjustments done and get the overall look of the final build.
> 
> Yokozuna cables are are real pain to route through the bars but it look great when done. I still need to wrap the bars but I'm not sure if I want to go white or black with the tape. What do you think for tape color, white or black? I also might shorten the cables a little but that will wait until everything is dialed in.
> 
> I also have a new stem coming this week, a white deda zero same length (120mm) as this one I painted this old stem to get the look of a white stem on the bike.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures


I'd go with black bar tape. White just doesn't look good after a while when grubby hands get to it


----------



## PauliG

*Small frame*

Hi ,
Been reading through this thread and find it very informative. This is my first post. Trying to decide best frame for me and then best supplier. There seems to be big differences in prices between suppliers for similar frames. I have been researching also with a view to a big order and from the info I have seen from some manufacturers if the order is big, these frames sell for just over $200. As to what the really big guys pay is another question.
For the guy who posted looking about small frames, I have seen 46cm frames available from China, and also 650cc ones. Will post more info later when back at my pc. 
Meanwhile still cycling my trusty Columbus sl-now 20yrs old. Heavy by today's standards but 20 years ago it went faster than I can make it go now ;-)


----------



## ericTheHalf

larrygormanslo said:


> It seems that most of the chinese carbon frames are only offered in size 58, and smaller, and from what I understand, these measures run large, i.e. a 58 is really more like a 56, since the chinese measure, not to the center of the top tube, bur rather to the very top of the seat tube. So... given that I think I need a chinese 60 (a "real world" 58)... I'm 6' 0" (183 cm) with a standover height of 32.5" (82.5 cm).... I want a more relaxed (upright) ride... so I was leaning toward an FM028, or Pinarello clone (RFM001) - not so much the more aggessive FM-015. Any ideas / suggestions? Much thanks.





FTR said:


> Maybe I am the odd man out but I NEVER look at the seat tube length when I buy bikes.
> I only consider the ETT; the reach and the stack.
> At 6' I would be very surprised if you need any bigger than a 58cm.
> I am 6'2" and am on that size FM028.


I'm with FTR on not looking at the seat tube length, or the stand over for that matter. After comparing the 58 and 60 FM028 with measurements of the different bikes I have and how they are set up, I went with the 60. I'm 6'2" and the 60 works for me but I wouldn't want it any larger in any dimension. If I was doing it over I would be tempted to get the 58 but the 60 is fine.


----------



## mrcreosote

*Branding*

Been thinking about branding for when I finally get around to ordering and building my Dengfu 'cross frame. Have had a few different ideas, and played around with them in different fonts, but then came across this










since I already have a KG461 for my road bike, this may be the winner.


----------



## asherstash1

ive decided to get some decals made up for this new one, **** me theres too much choice on dafonts!


----------



## svard75

mrcreosote said:


> Been thinking about branding for when I finally get around to ordering and building my Dengfu 'cross frame. Have had a few different ideas, and played around with them in different fonts, but then came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I already have a KG461 for my road bike, this may be the winner.


Very similar to this


----------



## Rob81

fab4 said:


> Sweet build Rob81. Did you get a chance to weight the bike as pictured?


7,4Kg as in picture, I just bought 24mm carbon wheels so it could become a little less.


----------



## dr. locktopus

Since the OP owns a KG461 I think he knew that.


----------



## V3L0X

mrcreosote said:


> Been thinking about branding for when I finally get around to ordering and building my Dengfu 'cross frame. Have had a few different ideas, and played around with them in different fonts, but then came across this
> 
> 
> since I already have a KG461 for my road bike, this may be the winner.


Love it! Keep the Look branding colors too or at least the blocks and turn them different shades so no one outside the community confuses it with KOOL cigarettes


----------



## svard75

dr. locktopus said:


> Since the OP owns a KG461 I think he knew that.


:blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## asherstash1

has any1 had issues tracking parcels from hk? the normal ems tracking is ace but the hk post one is garbage???


----------



## mrcreosote

V3L0X said:


> Love it! Keep the Look branding colors too or at least the blocks and turn them different shades so no one outside the community confuses it with KOOL cigarettes


Agreed. - I was thinking of something along the lines of the new Mondrian paint job Look has, just change the order of the colours around. 

and top it off with this

http://prollyisnotprobably.com/ANZEN-MONDRIAN-PINP.php


----------



## svard75

chilax man! People come here for advice if you're gonna call them names think about the forum lurkers and what they'll think. I agree it was not the best move but you can provide constructive criticism.


----------



## maxxevv

mrcreosote said:


> Agreed. - I was thinking of something along the lines of the new Mondrian paint job Look has, just change the order of the colours around.
> 
> and top it off with this
> 
> http://prollyisnotprobably.com/ANZEN-MONDRIAN-PINP.php


I very frankly have to add, that saddle looks horrid .... :frown2:

It will look worse when the surface gets a little worn, and the colour shades start to fade. Typically, for longevity, solid colours look the best on bikes after 6 months and more ....


----------



## salsa smurf

im shocked how well built things frames are turning out to be! great looking bike by the way


----------



## mfuchs

*Done!!*

I decided to go with white tape. Cables trimmed and all adjustment made. Just need to find time to ride


----------



## asherstash1

svard75 said:


> chilax man! People come here for advice if you're gonna call them names think about the forum lurkers and what they'll think. I agree it was not the best move but you can provide constructive criticism.


what it does show is the wisdom of browsing these threads though, back around page 28-32 sumwhere a guy sanded his fork coz didnt appreciate the inteference fit issue and his chinarello fork straight up snapped on his drive at 10 kph, he came to forum with the "crappy build qual" mindset and after some gentle questioning went away with more of a "need to buy zinn" mindset, but he was very lucky it didnt happen while out and about. but point is to everyone doing this, these threads (as obvioulsy people arent even browsing all of this one, theres also v's1-4) are an incredible rescource and will save serious hassle and in this case, danger...

nice build btw ^


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> what it does show is the wisdom of browsing these threads though, back around page 28-32 sumwhere a guy sanded his fork coz didnt appreciate the inteference fit issue and his chinarello fork straight up snapped on his drive at 10 kph, he came to forum with the "crappy build qual" mindset and after some gentle questioning went away with more of a "need to buy zinn" mindset, but he was very lucky it didnt happen while out and about. but point is to everyone doing this, these threads (as obvioulsy people arent even browsing all of this one, theres also v's1-4) are an incredible rescource and will save serious hassle and in this case, danger...
> 
> nice build btw ^


I remember! I do not recall anyone calling him a f-ing idiot for doing that which imo is worst than sanding the crown race down. But anyway I find the best approach to these situations is to provide feedback such as everyone did. This comment was just unnecessary and kind of out of place since I think he got the point a page or so ago. 

@mfuchs That chinarello looks fantastic! Looks authentic italian. Good job!


----------



## teknohippy

Thinking about some decal designs. Thoughts?


----------



## BikeStyle

teknohippy said:


> Thinking about some decal designs. Thoughts?


Mate I like it not bad for Pink

but what I really wanna know is how the hell did you do that? It looks sweet:thumbsup:

I am trying to design something but mine just look crap:mad2:


----------



## teknohippy

BikeStyle said:


> but what I really wanna know is how the hell did you do that? It looks sweet:thumbsup:
> 
> I am trying to design something but mine just look crap:mad2:


I used photoshop, the decal layers have their blend mode set to "lighten", which gives them the "actually attached to the frame" look.

There's lots to learn about photoshop, but learning about blend modes can really open up a lot for you.

I've been using PS for 15 years now and I still find things I didn't know now and then.


----------



## teknohippy

Here's a view of the difference between the two blend modes.

The highlighting and shading that makes it look curved are all just showing through from the original frame picture.

You don't need to go to these lengths for a paint job though, just rough something up and the guy doing the paint job or decals will sort it all out for you.


----------



## charmette1261

great bike ! what weight ?


----------



## mfuchs

*Weight*



charmette1261 said:


> great bike ! what weight ?


If you are asking about my Pinarello I don't know. It's light enough for me. It seems as light as my last bike which was in the 16.5 -17 lb range. It's a 58 cm so it has a weight penalty anyways. The real weight that counts is the 50 lbs of fat that I lost over the last 8 months and the fitness that I have gained as a result. A tuned engine trumps bike weight any day.


----------



## forfun

i just rebuilt mine again..... 7kg. 
this time with SRAM RIVAL, which i must say makes FSA gossamer and 105 look pretty ordinary.
if anyone is interested in the cost....

my rival cost 610aus bucks slane cycles
frame fork post(swapped with wifes bike) bars 380 ex ebay
wheels 320 bargain off ebay.
tyres ribble for 33 aus
stem, pedals, saddle were off other bikes i have had.

for under 1400bucks aus.
i have now done 3000km on the frame - its fast and holding up perfect.


----------



## BikeStyle

@ technohippy Thanks heaps for the tips some good advice there.

Now to go back and see what I can do :7:

Cheers:biggrin5:


----------



## wevergo

My new Chinese, Sram Apex.
Wheels will be replaced.

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s22/wevergo/Bianchicarbontech.jpg


----------



## BikeStyle

wevergo said:


> My new Chinese, Sram Apex.
> Wheels will be replaced.
> 
> https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s22/wevergo/Bianchicarbontech.jpg


looks nice 
please post ride impressions and build quality etc looking forward to hearing about it..


----------



## asherstash1

mines pending customs inspection as we speak... only approx 5 sleeps till it arrives


----------



## DrFragnasty

With 3 Chinese Carbon road bikes under my belt, I'm looking at building up a flat bar commuter. I need a front disc mount fork, rear disc lugs, pannier mounts but haven't seen anything like this from our Chinese friends.

I'm aware of Trigon forks (that have disc mounts). That's one problem solved (although $200+).


Chris.


----------



## musicmaster

Which one of these frames is most like the Tarmac?


----------



## turbogrover

DrFragnasty said:


> With 3 Chinese Carbon road bikes under my belt, I'm looking at building up a flat bar commuter. I need a front disc mount fork, rear disc lugs, pannier mounts but haven't seen anything like this from our Chinese friends.


I don't think any of those companies are interested in the carbon touring bike market. Your best bet is getting a carbon CX frameset.

Carbon Cyclocross/Touring Frame - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## DrFragnasty

Hi turbogrover,
Thanks for the link. That's pretty much what I'm after. 
Chris.


----------



## jhat

Musicmaster, I think the general consensus is the Hongfu/Dengfu FM015 is the closest.


----------



## musicmaster

Which model does the FM001 line up to?

Brand New Full Carbon 3k Road Bike Frame 52cm , Fork | eBay

$375 shipped for frame/fork/headset.

Its tempting. Would getting the setup that has the carbon seatpost for $25 more be worth it?


----------



## mic mic

*Fm 001*



musicmaster said:


> Which model does the FM001 line up to?
> 
> Brand New Full Carbon 3k Road Bike Frame 52cm , Fork | eBay[/url]
> 
> $375 shipped for frame/fork/headset.
> 
> Its tempting. Would getting the setup that has the carbon seatpost for $25 more be worth it?



This frame is from flyxii,I have one and its the Kouta Kredo clone,nice stiff frame,this company has been good to deal with I buy direct and pay via paypal with no extra charge for paypal as some do! At this price I use it for a crit bike because sooner or later you end up crashing.


----------



## mic mic

Next project on Order,here is the costs

ok,the total price is:
frame+fork:415USD 58cm non-isp 3k BSA
headset:15USD
seatpost:38USD
paint cost:100USD
ship cost:75USD
4% for charge:25USD
Total is:665USD is ok.
From Jane at Hongfu


----------



## stutheweak

FTR said:


> You did WHAT?????
> Hope you dont like your teeth.
> It is supposed to be basically banged onto the fork steerer.
> You do not sand it down.
> Seriously there are some accidents to happen show up in this thread.
> 
> Pull out the black pieces that the clamp mechanisms bolt onto.
> Apply grease to the internal side.
> Re-assemble.
> It should then rotate.


I had to hammer my race onto the fork when assembling my FM039. I used a hammer and bottom bracket tool. No grease, but that would have been a great idea.

Kinda wish I had gone with a FM202. Would have saved a minimum of 200g...just more weight weenie of a frame. The ride quality is great on the FM039. 

With that said the rear is too tight for a 28c tire and you have to use a tight hub assembly using 25c tires else you'll get frame rub.

Just my experience.


----------



## stutheweak

*Fm039*

Here's my FM039...

SRAM Red, Niobium, Velocity Race rear hub, AC Micro front hub, Specialized seat, Token bar, Ritchey WCS stem, Zero Gravity brakes...

6,759g


----------



## wevergo

BikeStyle said:


> looks nice
> please post ride impressions and build quality etc looking forward to hearing about it..


Very good frame. Finish is perfect again. Paint is fine.
Internal cable routing, very nice finish.
Frame is pretty stiff, all in all the quality is better than my other chinarello's.

There is also a frame number in the bracket.
Runs fine, I made ​​several trips of three/four hours.
Very suitable for long trips. Frame gives you a good feeling.
Solid, balanced frame, steering head and bearings
fit well.

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s22/wevergo/Bianchicarbontech.jpg


----------



## DeeEight

turbogrover said:


> I don't think any of those companies are interested in the carbon touring bike market. Your best bet is getting a carbon CX frameset.


Bzzzzt Wrong! But thanks for playing....

I'm about to stick a spam ad for one in here, its already in the classifieds, and I stuck it up on mtbr yesterday already. But a local shop has their own brands, and this year they added a full carbon hybrid to the line to go with their carbon cross & touring frames they already offered. I happened to be asked by them to stick one of their sample frames they got when choosing which asian manufacturer to use for the new model and its very much a carbon touring compatible frame. 54cm ST, 57cm TT, tons of eyelets and mounts, nothing unusual in sizing, even takes the 41.8 campy intergrated 1 1/8 headset bearing size.


----------



## mmatrix

*any more picks maybe large file*



stutheweak said:


> Here's my FM039...
> 
> SRAM Red, Niobium, Velocity rear hub, AC Micro front hub, Specialized seat, Token bar...
> 
> 6,759g


STu.
been waiting to see how the FM039 turns out. do you have more pics you could post pls


----------



## musicmaster

So I can't decide between an FM001 and FM028 (nor what size to get, between a 52/54). I'm currently riding a Fuji Newest, size M (compact frame) with the following geometry


DESCRIPTION M(50CM)
SEAT TUBE, CENTER TO TOP	500
EFFECTIVE TOP TUBE LENGTH	545
CHAIN STAY	420
BB DROP	71.1
FORK OFFSET	45
HEAD TUBE ANGLE	72.5
SEAT TUBE ANGLE	73.5
WHEEL BASE	994
STAND OVER HEIGHT	773.7
HEAD TUBE LENGTH	161
REACH	390
STACK	572.5
TRAIL	57
STEM LENGTH	100
STEM ANGLE	-7
HANDLEBAR WIDTH	440
HANDLEBAR RISE	NA
CRANK LENGTH	175
TOE CLIP SIZE	M
SEAT POST DIAMETER	27.2


The frame is a little too large for me (I'm using an 80mm stem)

Basically, in the new frame, I'm looking for a little more aggressive ride that fits me better. I'm looking at the geometry of the FM001 and FM028, but with the different angles, I'm getting really lost.

Thanks


----------



## beston

If you're using an 80mm stem, I would think that you should focus on a shorter top tube. 

In this case the 52cm FM028 provides you with a top tube that is over 2cm (521mm) shorter than your Fuji. 

How many spacers do you have on your fuji? I ask because the fuji has a lot of head tube and achieving the same fit with one of these carbon bikes would not be easy. The 52cm FM028 has a head tube that is 3cm shorter than your fuji. This would certainly help you get into a more aggressive fit.


----------



## stutheweak

Should have mentioned too I replaced the Red brakes with Zero Gravity. They stop on a dime...don't know why people bad mouth ZG brakes.


----------



## stutheweak

You should consider the FM202...200 grams lighter.


----------



## musicmaster

beston said:


> If you're using an 80mm stem, I would think that you should focus on a shorter top tube.
> 
> In this case the 52cm FM028 provides you with a top tube that is over 2cm (521mm) shorter than your Fuji.
> 
> How many spacers do you have on your fuji? I ask because the fuji has a lot of head tube and achieving the same fit with one of these carbon bikes would not be easy. The 52cm FM028 has a head tube that is 3cm shorter than your fuji. This would certainly help you get into a more aggressive fit.


15mm at the moment. I was never fit professionally. I've just kind of made small adjustments here and there when something didn't feel right.


----------



## mppaine

Can you give me some examples of headsets that are compatible. I'm building up a Dengfu fm-028, and the cane creek upper had too much play. The lbs measured the upper ID at 41.85. I checked out some websites but couldn't find any yet. Any ideas or ways you could steer me? Thanks


----------



## OnTheRivet

mppaine said:


> Can you give me some examples of headsets that are compatible. I'm building up a Dengfu fm-028, and the cane creek upper had too much play. The lbs measured the upper ID at 41.85. I checked out some websites but couldn't find any yet. Any ideas or ways you could steer me? Thanks


This is the one I use on my FM028 and it works great. Needs to be 45 degree (Campy) taper

Ritchey Pro Drop-in Tapered Headset 1.5 to 1-1/8 15mm


----------



## asherstash1

that 039 frameset is very similar to the bianchi thats posted in another thread atm, but skinnier forks


----------



## octall

What materials are used on these frames? I know most use T700 carbon as that is cheaper than stronger T800 etc.

I think the FM757 is the only one using T800...If someone can confirm this?


----------



## jonis

Anyone know of any shops/markets in Beijing for shopping carbon over the counter?
Or can this stuff be found in Pearl/Silk market area?
Leaving for Beijing tonight...

Kind regards // C


----------



## plh1964

jonis said:


> Anyone know of any shops/markets in Beijing for shopping carbon over the counter?
> Or can this stuff be found in Pearl/Silk market area?
> Leaving for Beijing tonight...
> 
> Kind regards // C


I have not been to Beijing often, but frequent Shanghai and Shenzhen. Never have seen any bike components in the "markets". Majority of the carbon factories are in the south. Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Xiamen. Something like 95% exported. Let us know what you find and have a good trip!


----------



## jonis

plh1964 said:


> I have not been to Beijing often, but frequent Shanghai and Shenzhen. Never have seen any bike components in the "markets". Majority of the carbon factories are in the south. Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Xiamen. Something like 95% exported. Let us know what you find and have a good trip!


Thanks, thats what I thought. Only bikeshop I heard of in Beijing so far is NATOOKE. 
So if anybody know of any other please let me know..


----------



## turbogrover

DeeEight said:


> Bzzzzt Wrong! But thanks for playing....


Thanks you are really swell. 

After I posted a link to help you sell your frame too...


----------



## beast123

FR-008 from flyxii.com. I built it up with the new 2012 Sram Rival, and bought some Bontrager Race X-Lite wheels. It weighs 17 lbs 2 oz. Total cost was about $1500


----------



## Flasger

deleted


----------



## Flasger

Hi guys. 

Really hope that you can guide/help a bit. 

I've got the opportunity to make an order from focus-carbon.com

1. Does anyone have any experiences dealing with this company? 

2. After reading a bunch of post on this forum it seems that the FM015 from hongfu-bikes is really popular. (The geometry and look is pretty much what i am after for too) 
Fokus-carbon sells a frame that looks exactly like FM015 
( focus-carbon.com/ProductShow.asp?id=534 ) - google tells me that the geometry on the FM015 and FF-R016 is alike but since i've got no experience buying chinese frames i am still a bit worried ordering from Fokus-carbon without anything about them. Seems like Hongfu-bikes is THE place to buy no-name china.

Is it possible that the FF-R016 (40 USD cheaper that the FM015) is a copy of a copy? Does it matter what company the frame sells from when they are 'a like'? Is it possible that the frames are made in the same factory? 

Really hope you can give me some advice on this one. 

Thanks


----------



## Dynastar

Since you have all 3 bikes most people look at could you compare & contrast the three models. I am very interested in how each bike rides compared to the others as these are the 3 that I am interested in. Thanks.






gb155 said:


> Here are my current 2 (and old 1) I have really enjoyed them all but after a couple of spills Im too worried about damaging the frame, as such I am now going to sell/trade both for a MTB and a Steel Road Bike, its been a blast and well worth the effort (its also taught me how to build a bike) but im moving on now
> 
> FM015 (Shimano 105) Radioshack Livery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Sunday best "Pina Dogma" with Ultegra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my , now sold, FM028, in the Livestrong Livery


----------



## chogma

Hi all

I have been reading the threads with interest for a while and "pulled the trigger" today on a chinarello from kode bikes, who were mentioned here a couple of posts back. I have to say from my experience with them so far they have been very good. I spoke to their rep called Ruby, who was very prompt with her responses to my questions. Now just hoping it gets here! will keep you posted but was quoted a week today.
I've also had a go at ordering through CarbonXSports who are not so good from my experience. I have had no response to them after ordering a seatpost at least 2 weeks ago (i was being cautious and before i happened upon this thread). I think they seem to be more middlemen, as most of their prices are bumped up a bit as well. not sure if anyone else has tried them.
I've more of a mountain biker and am converting to road to shave some time off my commute in, so would like to know your thoughts on my proposed setup as am new to the road building game.

kode frame KD-CB-R-001-01 (english thread)
Mavic Kysrium Elite Wheels
SRAM rival groupset
most integrated handlebar

I haven't ordered the other bits yet, so if I am doing anything daft would appreciate your advice.
Anyway once its up an running this bike is going to get some serious punishment so I'll let you know how long it lasts.
my daily commute is 26 miles per day on london roads and I weigh between 15-16 stone and am 6"4" so I should be a good test for the durability.
Anyway, I'm sure I've bored you all to tears now, so i'll bugger off.

Cheers


----------



## musicmaster

I think I'm scratching the FM028 idea. I got a quote of $550ish, making it about $150 more than the FM001 from eBay

Is there anything "wrong" with the FM001, or anything worth the extra money to get the FM028?
I know the FM001 seems to be a little bit more aggressive due to the 5mm shorter headtube and 4mm shorter top tube.

The other option is the chinerello, but the eBay seller doesn't have a lot of feedback
2011 Brand New Full Carbon Road Bike 52cm Frame + Fork | eBay


----------



## sebstian_nurmela

*My CylingYong cervlo S3*

Got a 51 S3 3 weeks ago after ordering it 20th may. Problem was that i didn't get the seatpost and the wrong seatpost collar too. Unfortunately it seems that i probably never get the seatpost cus they keep telling me that they did send it and they have stopped answer my mail and cus its unique shape a cervelo s2/3 seatpost wont fit, tried already

Anyway yesterday i took some photos of the frame and i realized that it looked quite small so i measured the toptube to 510mm, 20mm less then their geometry chart for that frame size. So now i dont need the seatpost anyway cus i cant use the frame. Thats my 900usd thrown away..


----------



## baptizare

*Frame size and brand options*

Hi guys,
I'm also new in Road biking although I've been an active MTB rider almost a decade. After silently monitoring the threat for almost a month, it becomes contagious 

I have the same confusion in choosing the right frame base on price, geometry etc :blush2: I tried to make a comparison for the frame options to help me decide. 

1st option FM039-ISP from Hong - Fu in 3k matte finish
2nd option FLX-FR-305 form Flyxii in 3k gloss finish
3rd option RFM-101 from Great Keen in Dogma matte finish

Still haven't decided yet...any input ?

I also need an input on the frame size, I'm 174 cm high with 143 cm sternum notch height and 84 cm inseam. Base on the "on-line" bike fitting links form this threat the frame size suggested is 56 cm (center to top). I wonder if one of you guys that have the same build could confirm that this is the right size for me.

Ride Strong


----------



## asherstash1

the only possible issue u may hav chogma is the intergrated hbar leaves little room for flexibility regarding set-up, no stem length or angle change or handlebar rotation option, which seen as its gonna all be new could be issue, i certainly didnt like how my first bike was set up out the box in the cockpit area and when i built my second i made sure i changed all that.
ruby is good isnt she, although they must maintain a constant "ruby" prescence or she is literally phetted up and never sleeps given the crazy times weve had convos!


----------



## mfuchs

*ride report*

I just rode around 75 miles on my new Kode Bikes Chinarello and I must say that I am very impressed. The ride is much better than my Look 555. It is stiff enough that I didn't feel any frame flex on sprints or climbs but not so stiff as to be uncomfortable. I actually felt better after the hard ride than after the same ride on my previous bike. I have it dialed in almost perfectly and will soon do the final trimming of the steerer tube. I give the bike an A+++


----------



## Eyon

My FM015 should be getting sent from Hongfu today, but typically Jenny is very unresponsive (has been since I placed the order). Fingers crossed I will have my frame in a week


----------



## svard75

sebstian_nurmela said:


> Got a 51 S3 3 weeks ago after ordering it 20th may. Problem was that i didn't get the seatpost and the wrong seatpost collar too. Unfortunately it seems that i probably never get the seatpost cus they keep telling me that they did send it and they have stopped answer my mail and cus its unique shape a cervelo s2/3 seatpost wont fit, tried already
> 
> Anyway yesterday i took some photos of the frame and i realized that it looked quite small so i measured the toptube to 510mm, 20mm less then their geometry chart for that frame size. So now i dont need the seatpost anyway cus i cant use the frame. Thats my 900usd thrown away..


Oh man! Sorry to hear that. I was hoping some positive experiences would have come out of cyclingyong because I really like what they sell. I guess it just goes to show a website means nothing. Frankly I haven't heard of cyclingyong until just recently on this thread. It's good to know this and we should put emphasis on this company to warn current and future lurkurs.


----------



## svard75

Eyon said:


> My FM015 should be getting sent from Hongfu today, but typically Jenny is very unresponsive (has been since I placed the order). Fingers crossed I will have my frame in a week


do you have her on MSN chat? She's typically online and responds via MSN. She's been very communicative during my 3 month ordeal. What I would always recommend is a deposit upon placing the order then full payment once photos of the product are sent to you and the item is ready for shipping. You have the right and HongFu has complied in the past.

I'm sure it's on its way.


----------



## zyzzx

sebstian_nurmela said:


> Got a 51 S3 3 weeks ago after ordering it 20th may. Problem was that i didn't get the seatpost and the wrong seatpost collar too. Unfortunately it seems that i probably never get the seatpost cus they keep telling me that they did send it and they have stopped answer my mail and cus its unique shape a cervelo s2/3 seatpost wont fit, tried already
> 
> Anyway yesterday i took some photos of the frame and i realized that it looked quite small so i measured the toptube to 510mm, 20mm less then their geometry chart for that frame size. So now i dont need the seatpost anyway cus i cant use the frame. Thats my 900usd thrown away..


wow the cervelo's frame paintjob doesnt match with its fork. Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Flasger

deleted


----------



## chogma

asherstash1 said:


> the only possible issue u may hav chogma is the intergrated hbar leaves little room for flexibility regarding set-up, no stem length or angle change or handlebar rotation option, which seen as its gonna all be new could be issue, i certainly didnt like how my first bike was set up out the box in the cockpit area and when i built my second i made sure i changed all that.
> ruby is good isnt she, although they must maintain a constant "ruby" prescence or she is literally phetted up and never sleeps given the crazy times weve had convos!


Thanks for the advice asherstash - I probably should have just ordered a handlebar from kode bikes with my order and bought a stem later. nevermind. 
Yeah that Ruby is amazing isn't she. never sleeps the poor girl. It's good to see some positive kode chinarello talk from other customers as well.
anyone got any advice on any good stem and handlebar options? better get a move on with that. Also wondering if anyone has any suggestions for hard wearing wheels. I was thinking mavic kysrium elite but they are breaking my budget a bit at 400 smackers. and decent alternatives for around £300 that can take a hammering?
Still no response from carbonXsports, not sure whats going on there.
Hope mfuchs puts some photos up.


----------



## chogma

mfuchs said:


> I just rode around 75 miles on my new Kode Bikes Chinarello and I must say that I am very impressed. The ride is much better than my Look 555. It is stiff enough that I didn't feel any frame flex on sprints or climbs but not so stiff as to be uncomfortable. I actually felt better after the hard ride than after the same ride on my previous bike. I have it dialed in almost perfectly and will soon do the final trimming of the steerer tube. I give the bike an A+++


Hi mfuchs, just ordered one of these, glad you are pleased with it - could you give me some advice on your headset/handlebar/stem setup? cheers


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

*FM039 bike build link*

Very busy recently hence slow in posting this. 
First Time Bike Build - boards.ie

Any questions please PM me as I can't view this site since reverting to Windows xp. Have to use my mobile or go to library hence no pictures. Picasa link on page 4 of bike build thread though for anyone interested. Can't fault frame in the slightest, oonly praise it.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

chogma said:


> Thanks for the advice asherstash - I probably should have just ordered a handlebar from kode bikes with my order and bought a stem later. nevermind.
> Yeah that Ruby is amazing isn't she. never sleeps the poor girl. It's good to see some positive kode chinarello talk from other customers as well.
> anyone got any advice on any good stem and handlebar options? better get a move on with that. Also wondering if anyone has any suggestions for hard wearing wheels. I was thinking mavic kysrium elite but they are breaking my budget a bit at 400 smackers. and decent alternatives for around £300 that can take a hammering?
> Still no response from carbonXsports, not sure whats going on there.
> Hope mfuchs puts some photos up.


Have a look at cycleTaiwan.com for affordable Al wheelsets. Not sure of quality though. Kysirium Elites have bad rim rep. Witnessed this myself. Bought one 2nd hand and soon after it developed an internal rattle. A part of the rim at the spoke hole collapsed. Try googling this prob.


----------



## beston

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Have a look at cycleTaiwan.com for affordable Al wheelsets. Not sure of quality though. Kysirium Elites have bad rim rep. Witnessed this myself. Bought one 2nd hand and soon after it developed an internal rattle. A part of the rim at the spoke hole collapsed. Try googling this prob.


I've bought carbon wheels from cycles taiwan before. They were gigantex rims, and good quality at that.


----------



## DRAwpt

You might want to try this supplier: Carbon frameset road bicycle frame - Detailed info for Carbon frameset road bicycle frame,carbon frame ,Carbon frameset road bicycle frame, on Alibaba.com

Looks like the same frame. Maybe they can get you a seatpost.


----------



## EricEPark

Is there a specific torque spec for the compression nut on the headset?

thanks


----------



## mfuchs

*Photos*



chogma said:


> .
> Hope mfuchs puts some photos up.


I have posted photos. But here they are again


----------



## steelrpm

CabDoctor said:


> Ok, how bout a question about Chinese aluminum frames?
> 
> I've seen this frame from several manufactures and I was wondering if anyone has seen the OEM version of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What appears to be a slightly different version by the same manufacture under the Fetish Cycles banner


I built up a fetish street bike about 5 years ago - it held up well and took a ton of abuse - welds were also very good.


----------



## chogma

mfuchs said:


> I have posted photos. But here they are again


Damn your bike is looking good, thanks for reposting. Did you go for one of those expander non starnut headsets that I've seen mentioned in the thread?
Thanks to the maraquis of carabas and beston for your wheel advice. Think I will go for the aero 38mm aero aluminium wheelset which should save me a bit. Will report back on quality and durability after they have done some miles.


----------



## mfuchs

*Headset*



chogma;3546379. Did you go for one of those expander non starnut headsets that I've seen mentioned in the thread?
[/QUOTE said:


> It comes with an expander nut. I did switch it out for an FSA that I already had and used the FSA top cap also instead of the standard one that came with the headset.


----------



## mfuchs

chogma said:


> Hi mfuchs, just ordered one of these, glad you are pleased with it - could you give me some advice on your headset/handlebar/stem setup? cheers


I have an FSA K- wing carbon, stock headset bearings/race with FSA carbon top cap, FSA expander nut, and Deda Zero 1 stem 120mm.

Which color are you going with? How long until they ship it? "Ruby" was easy to deal with. If you don't mind me asking how much did she quote you for the frame? My neighbor and I each got a frame and I got the seatpost and our total shipped to Atlanta, Ga was $950.

I have some Zipp 303's coming next week.


----------



## baptizare

*FLX -FR 305 ISP from flyxii*

On the final stage of placing the order for FLX-FR-305 from flyxii Price:$420
I'm still waiting their confirmation if the shipment cost does included on the price

flyxii wrote : "2011/9/6 if you order FLX-FR-305 , we can send headset and extra hanger to you for gift .the frame need normal 68mm english BB , 
if you like , please email me, thanks"


----------



## 1805078

sebstian_nurmela said:


> Got a 51 S3 3 weeks ago after ordering it 20th may. Problem was that i didn't get the seatpost and the wrong seatpost collar too. Unfortunately it seems that i probably never get the seatpost cus they keep telling me that they did send it and they have stopped answer my mail and cus its unique shape a cervelo s2/3 seatpost wont fit, tried already
> 
> Anyway yesterday i took some photos of the frame and i realized that it looked quite small so i measured the toptube to 510mm, 20mm less then their geometry chart for that frame size. So now i dont need the seatpost anyway cus i cant use the frame. Thats my 900usd thrown away..


I find sometimes it is easier to pay for the extras as they always do not accept any liability for what they send. 
If you had seatpost, you may be able to sell on ebay as replica????


----------



## gb155

Dynastar said:


> Since you have all 3 bikes most people look at could you compare & contrast the three models. I am very interested in how each bike rides compared to the others as these are the 3 that I am interested in. Thanks.


I intend to do that on my blog , once done I'll post up in here !


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

I'm having a little bit of trouble with routing my cables.

The cable stops(?) that's attached to the frame at the top of the downtube, what kind of ferrule is meant to be used? I have both kinds of these, but the thing attached to the frame is threaded and looks like you screw something into it.

SRAM Full Metal Jacket Brake Cable Ferrules | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Goodridge Brake Cable Tip Ferrule | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## musicmaster

Whats the difference between the generic FM-001 and the fr-309

the 309 looks the same as the 001, but has a longer TT, shorter Wheelbase and the angles are slightly more aggressive.

Anyone with experience?

FR309
FLYXI


----------



## bushidokawi

just got shipping confirmation for my rfm101 from greatkeenbike. ordered last month on the 15th. Can't wait for it to get here. will post pics of the build


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

Did you know the ferrule for a gear cable housing is thinner than the ferrule for the brake cable housing and so won't fit no matter what?

Took me an hour to work it out! No harm done.

[edit] Still to do, cut fork stem, wrap bars, add the chain, install rear brake cable + front gear cable (waiting for a Derailleur Clamp. Was gonna get a Parlee, but at £100 ($160) I thought stuff that) Add some Keo carbons I got, and that's it I think.


----------



## danny87

Von Hoiwkenzoiber 

What size frame is that and how tall are you? Also must be the deep dish wheels throwing me but is that not an FM028?


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

I'm 5'4", it's a 50cm, and yup FM028. Ignore the seat hight, I haven't set it to my height yet.


----------



## chogma

mfuchs said:


> I have an FSA K- wing carbon, stock headset bearings/race with FSA carbon top cap, FSA expander nut, and Deda Zero 1 stem 120mm.
> 
> Which color are you going with? How long until they ship it? "Ruby" was easy to deal with. If you don't mind me asking how much did she quote you for the frame? My neighbor and I each got a frame and I got the seatpost and our total shipped to Atlanta, Ga was $950.
> 
> I have some Zipp 303's coming next week.


Hi mfuchs, thanks for that info- reckon I will go for a 120mm stem as well. Mines on the way, should be here next week. I paid $470 for frame fork headset and delivery. That worked out very well compared to some others I was looking at. By the way, Did you go for a "braze on" front derailleur or not? Cheers


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas

*FM039 rebuild*

Purchased a 2nd FM039 today from Hongfu. Very positive about first one. Easy to deal with Jane from Hongfu. She answers all questions quickly and efficiently.Usually use Skype. Going for matte black again.

Was out for an hour today and I'm delighted with the frame. The acceleration is savage. I got up to 50kmhr in the small ring on the flat really quickly. The carbon clinchers help I guess. So comfortable to ride also and no flex whatsoever. I'm 68kg and Didnt have any issues either with my last carbon frame (Paganini generic) so maybe flex is a weight thing?


----------



## svard75

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> Did you know the ferrule for a gear cable housing is thinner than the ferrule for the brake cable housing and so won't fit no matter what?
> 
> Took me an hour to work it out! No harm done.
> 
> [edit] Still to do, cut fork stem, wrap bars, add the chain, install rear brake cable + front gear cable (waiting for a Derailleur Clamp. Was gonna get a Parlee, but at £100 ($160) I thought stuff that) Add some Keo carbons I got, and that's it I think.


Wow! Looks great. I hope you have a second set of wheels for the windy days  Nice setup!


----------



## _Jokix_

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Purchased a 2nd FM039 today from Hongfu. Very positive about first one. Easy to deal with Jane from Hongfu. She answers all questions quickly and efficiently.Usually use Skype. Going for matte black again.
> 
> Was out for an hour today and I'm delighted with the frame. The acceleration is savage. I got up to 50kmhr in the small ring on the flat really quickly. The carbon clinchers help I guess. So comfortable to ride also and no flex whatsoever. I'm 68kg and Didnt have any issues either with my last carbon frame (Paganini generic) so maybe flex is a weight thing?


Any diference in the tightness of the seat tube and wheel. Its another revision or not. Thanks and good rides


----------



## FTR

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Was out for an hour today and I'm delighted with the frame. The acceleration is savage. I got up to *50kmhr in the small ring* on the flat really quickly.


Someone should let Mark Cavendish know to watch his back.


----------



## mfuchs

chogma said:


> By the way, Did you go for a "braze on" front derailleur or not? Cheers


I didn't know that was an option. I used a Campagnolo hanger for the front. Did you get a painted one or just plain black? It took me six weeks to get mine but at least Ruby didn't want any money until it was ready to ship.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Completed my budget bike, the coolest part is I have roughly $1000.00 less into it than a Specialized Venge frameset goes for. 

-FM028 Dura Ace, Ultegra, SRAM, Planet-x brakes
-Hong Fu 38mm Carbon clinchers w/bikehubstore.com hubs, Sapim Lasers. 
(Pleasantly surprised by the quality of the Hong Fu carbon clincher rims and bikehubstore.com hubs.) 
16.5lbs


----------



## maxxevv

Just wondering, since those are aero carbon clinchers, why didn't you go with Sapim CX-Rays instead ??


----------



## OnTheRivet

maxxevv said:


> Just wondering, since those are aero carbon clinchers, why didn't you go with Sapim CX-Rays instead ??


38mm isn't really "aero" and I don't think the minimal gain is worth the extra $130.00 in spokes on a 600.00 wheelset, hence the use "budget bike" in my first post.


----------



## Rainerhq

This fuzzy picture is taken of my FM028 seattube. There are 2 slots. In what direction should I put the seatpost collar?
On my MTB there is 1 slot and I put the collar slot to opposite direction.


----------



## svard75

Rainerhq said:


> This fuzzy picture is taken of my FM028 seattube. There are 2 slots. In what direction should I put the seatpost collar?
> On my MTB there is 1 slot and I put the collar slot to opposite direction.


Install it so the pinch bolt is facing forward. Mind the torque specs and use plenty of carbon paste! Enjoy.


----------



## Rainerhq

svard75 said:


> Install it so the pinch bolt is facing forward. Mind the torque specs and use plenty of carbon paste! Enjoy.


I thought it also that way, because the bigger slot will be then opposite side of pinch bolt.
Does every FM028 has 2 slots like mine?
Carbon paste made things more slippery on my MTB (carbon+carbon). I cleaned the seattube and seatpost and add little dust, now it´s fine.


----------



## asherstash1

my frame has now been sat in uk customs for 7 days... :S


----------



## otter68

Rainerhq said:


> ...Carbon paste made things more slippery on my MTB (carbon+carbon). I cleaned the seattube and seatpost and add little dust, now it´s fine.


Are you sure it was carbon paste? It should feel gritty, not slick like grease. The grit actually creates the friction between the carbon pieces. I would think that purposely adding "dust" would result in more material being ground away in the long run...


----------



## Flasger

Hi.

I am placing an order at either hongfu or dengfu next week for a fm-015.

can anyone share the frame prices you got offered/the price you paid. It seems they vary ALOT. 


Thank you.


----------



## BacDoc

Flasger said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am placing an order at either hongfu or dengfu next week for a fm-015.
> 
> can anyone share the frame prices you got offered/the price you paid. It seems they vary ALOT.
> Thank you.


I am ready to order and my choices are Deng Fu FM028 or Hong Fu FM039 both non-ISP.and 3k gloss

Prices (ship to Florida) with headset/seat post/derailleur hanger/shipping/PayPal charges are:

FM028 from Deng Fu - $700 USD

FM039 from Hong Fu - $660 USD

Anyone want to share an opinion on these two frame sets?
Geometries are similar - any major differences between these?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

I have followed these threads for a long time but I can never seem to figure out the difference between hong fu and deng fu. It appears they sell many of the same frames, even part numbers.

Is there a difference?


----------



## musicmaster

I decided!

I'm going with this

FLYXI

$380 shipped for the frame +$25 for FSA headset and extra hanger

It has a tapered headtube and full internal cable routing (derailleurs too!)


----------



## mppaine

Ontherivet- i ordered the ritchey pro headset and the race still has almost an inch to go down to sit flat. Everything else fits fine. I've heard of other guys sanding down the resin and pounding down with PVC pipe over the fork. The race from the Cane creek and lower headset fit perfect, only the race is beat up from the previous owner. I feel like I have 3 choices, hunt for another headset that fits and return the ritchey, sand down the resin as much as possilble and pound down the race, or smooth out the race on the Cane Creek. I'm kinda wary of sanding and pounding since I've never worked with carbon, and seems like there's a lot to take off. Ideas? Thanks


----------



## mic mic

Flasger said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am placing an order at either hongfu or dengfu next week for a fm-015.
> 
> can anyone share the frame prices you got offered/the price you paid. It seems they vary ALOT.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I went with Hongfu $415 non isp 3 k because replies were always very prompt more so than dengfu,price may have been a bit higher but for me it was piece of mind.Should be here soon.


----------



## BacDoc

musicmaster said:


> I decided!
> 
> I'm going with this
> 
> FLYXI
> 
> $380 shipped for the frame +$25 for FSA headset and extra hanger
> 
> It has a tapered headtube and full internal cable routing (derailleurs too!)


Does that include shipping PayPal fees and seat post?
Sounds like the best price by far!

Hong Fu and Deng Fu have good rep - how does flyxii compare?

I might go that route if that is total shipped price:thumbsup:


----------



## mic mic

otter68 said:


> Are you sure it was carbon paste? It should feel gritty, not slick like grease. The grit actually creates the friction between the carbon pieces. I would think that purposely adding "dust" would result in more material being ground away in the long run...


I agree should feel like liquid sand,but works well,carbon paste and a torque wrench can't go wrong.


----------



## mic mic

BacDoc said:


> Does that include shipping PayPal fees and seat post?
> Sounds like the best price by far!
> 
> Hong Fu and Deng Fu have good rep - how does flyxii compare?
> 
> I might go that route if that is total shipped price:thumbsup:


I have dealt with Yangli from Flyxii alot and had good results more with rims and parts have never paid paypal fee,also dealt with Jane at Hongfu who has been good also.


----------



## musicmaster

BacDoc said:


> Does that include shipping PayPal fees and seat post?
> Sounds like the best price by far!
> 
> Hong Fu and Deng Fu have good rep - how does flyxii compare?
> 
> I might go that route if that is total shipped price:thumbsup:


Total price, although there is no seatpost and no painting options.

Still the cheapest FM001 I could find on eBay was $370 with a headset, so for $35 more to get a more modern design (although a little less aggressive) I'll bite.


----------



## baptizare

Paid yesterday for FLX-FR-305 frame set for 420$ including the shipping, the seat post and they gave the headset and extra RD hanger for free. No extra fee for pay pal :thumbsup:

Just received a news from Mandy at flyxii : show details 11:38 AM (23 minutes ago)
yes, it include postage, we have frameset in stock, shipping takes about 9~18 days to arrive, thanks.





BacDoc said:


> Does that include shipping PayPal fees and seat post?
> Sounds like the best price by far!
> 
> Hong Fu and Deng Fu have good rep - how does flyxii compare?
> 
> I might go that route if that is total shipped price:thumbsup:


----------



## mic mic

baptizare said:


> Paid yesterday for FLX-FR-305 frame set for 420$ including the shipping, the seat post and they gave the headset and extra RD hanger for free. No extra fee for pay pal :thumbsup:
> 
> Just received a news from Mandy at flyxii : show details 11:38 AM (23 minutes ago)
> yes, it include postage, we have frameset in stock, shipping takes about 9~18 days to arrive, thanks.


Sounds like a good deal with postage included


----------



## hiver2601

Hi all, considering a TT frame - is the planet X 'Exocet' the newest/best frame available, or do you know of any 2011/2012 models from the usual chinese vendors?

thanks, M


----------



## chogma

mfuchs said:


> I didn't know that was an option. I used a Campagnolo hanger for the front. Did you get a painted one or just plain black? It took me six weeks to get mine but at least Ruby didn't want any money until it was ready to ship.


I went for the black option as will be using it as a commute bike and don't want it getting stolen. Ive just checked and its in customs now. I was quite lucky because they had one of my size in stock. Sorry to keep asking you questions but is your seatpost 31.6mm? I'm about to place a big order with cycle Taiwan for wheels, bar, stem and want to add in the seatpost clamp while I'm at it (which I'm assuming doesn't come with)
Also while am at it has anyone got any tips for a good deal on an SRAM Rival groupset? Cheapest I can find is £425 which looks OK. I know some of the Chinese sites offer groupsets but can anyone comment on quality?
Thanks


----------



## Radioactive Man

sebstian_nurmela said:


> Got a 51 S3 3 weeks ago after ordering it 20th may. Problem was that i didn't get the seatpost and the wrong seatpost collar too. Unfortunately it seems that i probably never get the seatpost cus they keep telling me that they did send it and they have stopped answer my mail and cus its unique shape a cervelo s2/3 seatpost wont fit, tried already
> 
> Anyway yesterday i took some photos of the frame and i realized that it looked quite small so i measured the toptube to 510mm, 20mm less then their geometry chart for that frame size. So now i dont need the seatpost anyway cus i cant use the frame. Thats my 900usd thrown away..


Yep I warn everyone to stay away from CyclingYong I have just had a similar poor experience of delays then missing items and frame defects even for a chinese frame. I have bought other frames from China without a problem. DO NOT part with your hard earned to CyclingYong..... :mad2:


----------



## musicmaster

chogma said:


> I went for the black option as will be using it as a commute bike and don't want it getting stolen. Ive just checked and its in customs now. I was quite lucky because they had one of my size in stock. Sorry to keep asking you questions but is your seatpost 31.6mm? I'm about to place a big order with cycle Taiwan for wheels, bar, stem and want to add in the seatpost clamp while I'm at it (which I'm assuming doesn't come with)
> Also while am at it has anyone got any tips for a good deal on an SRAM Rival groupset? Cheapest I can find is £425 which looks OK. I know some of the Chinese sites offer groupsets but can anyone comment on quality?
> Thanks


ebay or craigslist. I got my rival group for $420 shipped on CL


----------



## speedlucky

*not the greatest photos ... but here they are*

just finished my replica Pinarello and my 2yr old replica Kuota has been sold to mate.

View attachment 240588


View attachment 240589


----------



## nbwallace

*I'd be interested to know the weight of the frame and fork*



mic mic said:


> Sounds like a good deal with postage included





musicmaster said:


> I decided!
> 
> I'm going with this
> 
> $380 shipped for the frame +$25 for FSA headset and extra hanger
> 
> It has a tapered headtube and full internal cable routing (derailleurs too!)


Can you weigh it when it arrives. I'm looking for a fairly relaxed geometry with internal routing. This frame could be the ticket. Or maybe an FM-039 with a 17 degree stem


----------



## beston

hiver2601 said:


> Hi all, considering a TT frame - is the planet X 'Exocet' the newest/best frame available, or do you know of any 2011/2012 models from the usual chinese vendors?
> 
> thanks, M


The Exocet is a pretty good choice. Also take a look at the WS01 from gotobike. It's got a more aggressive rear wheel cut out and internal cable routing behind the stem.


----------



## BirdLikeClimber

Radioactive Man said:


> Yep I warn everyone to stay away from CyclingYong I have just had a similar poor experience of delays then missing items and frame defects even for a chinese frame. I have bought other frames from China without a problem. DO NOT part with your hard earned to CyclingYong..... :mad2:


I got my frame from CyclingYong in 6 days. Cannot fault them at all. It was well packed and exactly as described. They were great communicators either via email or on their chat thing on the site and were pretty open about giving info on the frame


----------



## foofighter

saw an ebay frame today on my ride and it looked pretty good in person:thumbsup:


----------



## asherstash1

innit lovely when every now and again you see an unbranded frame whizz past and you realise how big this is, globally, bike co's must hate it lol..,


----------



## Radioactive Man

BirdLikeClimber said:


> I got my frame from CyclingYong in 6 days. Cannot fault them at all. It was well packed and exactly as described. They were great communicators either via email or on their chat thing on the site and were pretty open about giving info on the frame


You got lucky then you win some you lose some I guess, buyer beware of CyclingYong still!


----------



## aikendrum

*TT FM018 Sizing*

Any of you guys out there with TT frames purchased from Carbonzone / DengFu or HongFu willing to share your sizing and measurements. 
I'm looking for a fairly aggresive TT rig Knee-Elbow and currently erring on the side of a 52cm small frame.
I ride a 54cm FM028 which is just right, height 178cm....thoughts comments


----------



## mfuchs

chogma said:


> Sorry to keep asking you questions but is your seatpost 31.6mm?


Yes it is a 31.6 seatpost. 34.9 clamp size.


----------



## Hbock

aikendrum said:


> Any of you guys out there with TT frames purchased from Carbonzone / DengFu or HongFu willing to share your sizing and measurements.
> I'm looking for a fairly aggresive TT rig Knee-Elbow and currently erring on the side of a 52cm small frame.
> I ride a 54cm FM028 which is just right, height 178cm....thoughts comments


I ride a 54c FM018 from Dengfu. It fits like a glove. My road bike is a 54c Cannondale CAAD. The FM018 has a huge amount of adjustment to the seat, just take a hard look at the seat post. The top tube is the key measurement for the TT bike for the agressive fit and feel. I could set up my FM018 for long course IM's or super agressive TT's. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## petercycling

*Frame from Mina/Dengfu*

I've bought the frame for the winter at Dengfu with seat post, handlebars and Bottle Holders from Hangzhou farfly siht, well out of the part but I still need a design irgrndwie
SRAM Force on it and I have Veloce brakes.


----------



## petercycling

*Frame from Mina/Dengfu*








I've bought the frame for the winter at Dengfu with seat post, handlebars and Bottle Holders from Hangzhou farfly siht, well out of the part but I still need a design irgrndwie
SRAM Force on it and I have Veloce brakes.


----------



## uhnooffensebut

mic mic said:


> I have dealt with Yangli from Flyxii alot and had good results more with rims and parts have never paid paypal fee,also dealt with Jane at Hongfu who has been good also.


I'm seconding Mic Mic's recommendation. Other than a mishap with their stock, they were great with communication, and the frame came in 9 days like they estimated. Overall the frame was in excellent shape, the paint job was great, and there were no manufacturing flaws. One thing to watch out for though (as most people experience) is to make sure the BB/hangar threads are chased and smoothed out before attempting to install a BB or deraileur. On the good side though, the BB threads were faced perfectly on both sides to a perfect 68mm.

I would definitely buy another frame from them, it's ridden great so far.


----------



## Rainerhq

otter68 said:


> Are you sure it was carbon paste? It should feel gritty, not slick like grease. The grit actually creates the friction between the carbon pieces. I would think that purposely adding "dust" would result in more material being ground away in the long run...


Yes it was Carbon paste but I didn´t use torque wrench.


----------



## mic mic

*Ready for Crits*

Here is my finished winter project,I really like the Microshift and the S Shun Zillion Cranks

ATTACH]240681[/ATTACH]


----------



## maxxevv

mic mic said:


> Here is my finished winter project,I really like the Microshift and the S Shun Zillion Cranks
> 
> ATTACH]240681[/ATTACH]


The Microshift shifters are fine when new ... but start deteriorating pretty quickly compared to its price equivalents like Tiagra and 105. But that was with the early generation ones I've seen. No idea if they have resolved those issues by now... ?


----------



## MogUk

Hello,

First post here after lurking and reading for several weeks.

This post relates to Degfu directly.

I recently placed an order for an FM018 direct with Dengfu, dealing with Tony via email ( I'm in the UK ) After several emails an order was placed and payment sent via Paypal. I was told at the time that the frame would ship 5days after payment was received. Fine no problems.
5 days passed and I was told due to public holidays in China there was a slight delay. Another few days pass and I'm then told that due to the large amount of orders they are just taking there time to ensure all orders were correct.
It is now 3 weeks since payment was made and today I get an email from Tony saying that I'll need to dispute the payment with paypal, as they are having there paypal account reviewed! And if I had used western union as he suggested ( I have every email sent/received and this was never raised ) this would not have been a problem.
So, one dispute lodged with Paypal and a potential 45days until I get my money back. If I get my money back that is!

I can't help but feel disappointed as all my research indicated that Dengfu and Tony were a safe bet! Have I missed something in my research? Does anyone else have or had any issues dealing direct with Dengfu?

Cheers


----------



## petepeterson

Try communicating with Mina directly via Skype chat... i did that it's the best way to get instant answers. This is strange as DedngFu has a pretty great record as i know. 




MogUk said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here after lurking and reading for several weeks.
> 
> This post relates to Degfu directly.
> 
> I recently placed an order for an FM018 direct with Dengfu, dealing with Tony via email ( I'm in the UK ) After several emails an order was placed and payment sent via Paypal. I was told at the time that the frame would ship 5days after payment was received. Fine no problems.
> 5 days passed and I was told due to public holidays in China there was a slight delay. Another few days pass and I'm then told that due to the large amount of orders they are just taking there time to ensure all orders were correct.
> It is now 3 weeks since payment was made and today I get an email from Tony saying that I'll need to dispute the payment with paypal, as they are having there paypal account reviewed! And if I had used western union as he suggested ( I have every email sent/received and this was never raised ) this would not have been a problem.
> So, one dispute lodged with Paypal and a potential 45days until I get my money back. If I get my money back that is!
> 
> I can't help but feel disappointed as all my research indicated that Dengfu and Tony were a safe bet! Have I missed something in my research? Does anyone else have or had any issues dealing direct with Dengfu?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## BacDoc

Tony told me via email about the PayPal review but said it was resolved. I am ready to buy and both Deng Fu and Hong Fu are my options. Thanks for this info-I'm sure you'll get your money back but delay is painful. Guess the risk is why we pay a third the price.

Tony does seem to reply by email quickly. Please keep us updated on your situation and good luck!


----------



## FTR

MogUk said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here after lurking and reading for several weeks.
> 
> This post relates to Degfu directly.
> 
> I recently placed an order for an FM018 direct with Dengfu, dealing with Tony via email ( I'm in the UK ) After several emails an order was placed and payment sent via Paypal. I was told at the time that the frame would ship 5days after payment was received. Fine no problems.
> 5 days passed and I was told due to public holidays in China there was a slight delay. Another few days pass and I'm then told that due to the large amount of orders they are just taking there time to ensure all orders were correct.
> It is now 3 weeks since payment was made and today I get an email from Tony saying that I'll need to dispute the payment with paypal, as they are having there paypal account reviewed! And if I had used western union as he suggested ( I have every email sent/received and this was never raised ) this would not have been a problem.
> So, one dispute lodged with Paypal and a potential 45days until I get my money back. If I get my money back that is!
> 
> I can't help but feel disappointed as all my research indicated that Dengfu and Tony were a safe bet! Have I missed something in my research? Does anyone else have or had any issues dealing direct with Dengfu?
> 
> Cheers


The problem with these guys is that their inventory fluctuates quickly.
1 minute they have frames in stock and the next they are gone.
That being said I was told up front when I actually placed my order by Mina that my frame would need to be built from scratch as they were out of stock and would take 3 - 4 weeks (it was detailed on my invoice). When I originally spoke to her a couple of days prior they had what I wanted in stock and could ship it within 2 weeks (after custom painting).


----------



## hiver2601

*WS01 experiences?*

Has anyone ordered and built the WS01 TT frame from Gotobike or others? Very interested especially in rear wheel clearance...wondering if it is worse or similar as the Exocet / FM018 frame...

Any other TT frame recommendations than WS01 or Exocet? Seems those 2 are the newest designs...

Thanks, M


----------



## hiver2601

beston said:


> The Exocet is a pretty good choice. Also take a look at the WS01 from gotobike. It's got a more aggressive rear wheel cut out and internal cable routing behind the stem.


Sorry Beston, missed your response. By agressive, do you mean the WS01 has even tighter clearance on the rear wheel? As I understand the Exocet takes no wider than 21 mm rear tire (clincher). Ideally, I would like a TT bike to support a 23 mm clincher tire for training, but maybe thats just me needing to HTFU..

Thanks, M


----------



## db394

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum (been reading a while though!) and just wondered if anyone can answer a couple of questions:

- I'm very close to placing an order for a FM028 ISP from DengFu / Greatkeen (they're the same, right?) along with a set of integrated carbon handlebars. I've seen a few pictures of the frames on here, but none of the integrated handlebars, does anyone have experience with them? I just want to know if they're both stiff - I'm pretty big (6'3, ~84kg) so need a stiff ride!

- Does the FM028 ISP come with all the bits needed to build up, I'm thinking specifically headset and seatpost cap?

- I've asked Mina at greatkeen.com.cn (the banner at the top of the page says DengFu sports equipment - go figure!) for a quote, is it acceptable / encouraged to haggle this price?

thanks everyone for all the great posts here already and any help with these questions!

Dave


----------



## BirdLikeClimber

Haggle away, I did with cyclingyong!


----------



## Offline

I was going to order a FM-015 from hongfu but they say their paypal is not working and to use westernunion.com

*RED FLAG* or no?

hi, Offline

thanks for your mail. we have a little problem with our bank account so it is affecting our paypal account. you can make a western union payment online by going to. Money Transfer | Western Union

you are to make the payment to the information below.

Name: John Sterman
Address: LongGang Town, Shenzhen City, China


----------



## beston

hiver2601 said:


> Sorry Beston, missed your response. By agressive, do you mean the WS01 has even tighter clearance on the rear wheel? As I understand the Exocet takes no wider than 21 mm rear tire (clincher). Ideally, I would like a TT bike to support a 23 mm clincher tire for training, but maybe thats just me needing to HTFU..
> 
> Thanks, M


Aggressive was probably the wrong word to use. The wheel cut out on the ws01 more closely contours the rear wheel (similar to the cervelo p3 or p4). The wheel cut out on the slice is more like the cervelo p2 or cannondale slice.

You are correct about the rear wheel restriction of the Exocet. From what i've read, it's tight back there. I haven't heard anything said about said about the ws01, but I couldn't say for sure.

I've never had a problem with a 19-21mm tire on a tt bike. Cornering feels fine. If I was doing a crit, I might want something a little wider though.


----------



## f3rg

Offline said:


> I was going to order a FM-015 from hongfu but they say their paypal is not working and to use westernunion.com
> 
> *RED FLAG* or no?
> 
> hi, Offline
> 
> thanks for your mail. we have a little problem with our bank account so it is affecting our paypal account. you can make a western union payment online by going to. Money Transfer | Western Union
> 
> you are to make the payment to the information below.
> 
> Name: John Sterman
> Address: LongGang Town, Shenzhen City, China


I'd wait until their banking issues are no longer getting in the way of using Paypal. I bought through Hongfu and it was a great experience, but I really don't trust straight money transfers. Also, who is this John Sherman guy?


----------



## baptizare

I dealt with Mandy Yang from flyxii and was sent a paypal invoice under bestgift85.
After settling the payment to make sure I sent e-mail to Mandy and the sales. 
Both of them did reply and now is the waiting part if they really sent as promised.


----------



## musicmaster

made a change. Got the 50cm. I've been using a 80mm stem. I figured with the new bike I'd also be using an 80cm stem so it made sense to get the 50 that had a tt of 525 instead of 540 [reduction of 20mm from my current frame that is 545] hoping I would be able to use the 100mm stem, also making the bike a little more aggressive.

at least thats the theory? Am I wrong? Geometry below 52 vs 50


----------



## Offline

f3rg said:


> I'd wait until their banking issues are no longer getting in the way of using Paypal. I bought through Hongfu and it was a great experience, but I really don't trust straight money transfers. Also, who is this John Sherman guy?


Pretty much my viewpoint. The contact person from the emails is "Jane". And she's being pretty insistent about the sale. Perhaps I have the wrong email for hongfu?

I'm talking to [email protected]


----------



## MickeH

I bought 50mm rims from Hongfu and I talked to Jenny at hongfubikes(at)126.com. That is the email address that is on their webpage as well. Where did you get the email address that you are using?


----------



## Offline

MickeH said:


> I bought 50mm rims from Hongfu and I talked to Jenny at hongfubikes(at)126.com. That is the email address that is on their webpage as well. Where did you get the email address that you are using?


Good question. I'll have to check my email archives


----------



## Offline

Obviously I had the wrong email as I'm talking to Jenny now


----------



## MickeH

Good thing you didn´t send any money to that other fellow then.


----------



## Offline

No kidding

51cm fm015 ordered from the real hongfu/Jenny


----------



## baptizare

Offline said:


> No kidding
> 
> 51cm fm015 ordered from the real hongfu/Jenny


good to hear that you're finally deal with the right person, There's a lot of scam nowadays by using the e-mail address that look almost "similar" to the original. Sometime you missed typed a wrong address.
I prefer using paypal that have the protection, unless you really trust them and have dealt with them previously.


----------



## maxxevv

Offline said:


> No kidding
> 
> 51cm fm015 ordered from the real hongfu/Jenny


Now that sounds like a close call!


----------



## PauliG

Offline said:


> Pretty much my viewpoint. The contact person from the emails is "Jane". And she's being pretty insistent about the sale. Perhaps I have the wrong email for hongfu?


*That was a close call. * All the hallmarks of a scam. Pressure to send, alternative payment, similar email address and similar contact name.
Have you figured out how your initial communication with hongfu got derailed or hijacked by this 'Jane' person, or were you conversing with non hong Fu people all the time?


----------



## BacDoc

Wow!

I am ready to order and have been communicating with "Jane"(Hong Fu) and Tony(Deng Fu) and now I see some bad feedback regarding both. Jane seems legit with no pressure and she had a tracking number for handle bar and stem I ordered from the Hong Fu site. Says she works for Jenny and lists PayPal as:

[email protected]

Is this the legit Hong Fu PayPal?

Both Tony and Jane have reduced price after some haggling with Tony(Deng Fu) coming in lower. Really like that FM039 but need to verify if "Jane" and this PayPal are real. If Jane is a scammer she is very sophisticated!


----------



## MickeH

I talked to Jenny at HongFu and I used ayi998(at)126.com for the paypal transaction. Use skype or MSN to verify that you are talking to someone at HongFu. They have contact info on their website (hongfu-bikes.com).

[Edit: Spelling]


----------



## MogUk

Update

After Tony confirmed in an email that I needed to recall the money from Paypal, I went ahead and raised a dispute with Paypal. Paypal are still after 24hrs waiting for 'Tony' to respond!

I've since emailed Tony politely reminding him that Paypal are waiting for a response. For the first time in a month he hasn't responded..

To anyone dealing with Tony, please be careful, yes he is quick to reply, but over the last month I've been told one story after another and now cannot trust a word he says/types...

Watch this space........


----------



## BacDoc

MogUk

Thanks for that!

On another note Jenny from Hong Fu has confirmed "Jane" as legit.


----------



## MickeH

Since there are some red flags going up I might as well raise a small red flag for carbonzone on eBay. I know some people here have had good experiences dealing with that seller (which was why I chose them in the first place). But, if there is a problem it will most likely be impossible to resolve it with this seller, since they refuse to reply to e-mails.
I think someone here made a connection between DengFu and carbonzone, I don´t know if they actually are connected.
To make a long story short. In my dealings with carbonzone I got wheels that were so poorly built that the rear rim had to be discarded (still unglued). I only got a reply from carbonzone when I finally gave up on resolving the issue and gave negative feedback for the deal. I was immediately promised a new rim if I changed the feedback to ”top positive” which I did. After that I did not get any more replies to emails or on Skype.
I ended up buying new rims from HongFu which went smoothly. Swift replies and service both before and after payment. Fairly quick delivery too.
I have been interested in the DengFu FM028, but if there is any connection between DengFu and carbonzone I will definitely stay away from them. Now this PayPal trouble really adds more doubt as well.


----------



## PauliG

Seems to be issues with both hongfu and dengfu paypal then?
If hongfu Jane is legit-what was the idea behind going western union?
Watching this thread for a while with a view to buying. Now two of the top sellers have payment or delivery/quality issues or both in dengfu's case.


----------



## MickeH

I actually bought new rims from HongFu 3 weeks ago. They were delivered about a week and a half ago. So 3 weeks ago HongFu did not have any PayPal problems.


----------



## hiver2601

beston said:


> Aggressive was probably the wrong word to use. The wheel cut out on the ws01 more closely contours the rear wheel (similar to the cervelo p3 or p4). The wheel cut out on the slice is more like the cervelo p2 or cannondale slice.
> 
> You are correct about the rear wheel restriction of the Exocet. From what i've read, it's tight back there. I haven't heard anything said about said about the ws01, but I couldn't say for sure.
> 
> I've never had a problem with a 19-21mm tire on a tt bike. Cornering feels fine. If I was doing a crit, I might want something a little wider though.


Ok, sounds good. I will just start using 21 m tires then. Now, to select which of the 2 frames? Will probably go for WS01...do you know of any brand that uses this in their lineup? Like Planet X & Exocet...

Thanks, M


----------



## db394

MickeH said:


> I think someone here made a connection between DengFu and carbonzone, I don´t know if they actually are connected.


I asked Mina at DengFu (contacted through greatkeen.com.cn) this exact question yesterday and she said:

_"the "Carbon Zone" is our customer,not our company.we company only sell the frameset on Alibaba OR aliexpress."
_
Hope that helps clear that up a bit. It seems DengFu is the company, with multiple websites:

*dengfubikes.com* - only a product page, items can't be bought direct. Main contact is Tony Yang
*greatkeen.com.cn* - Alibaba sales page, main contact is Tony Yang, however if you go into some products and use the contact form at the bottom of the page this goes to Mina
*dengfu.en.alibaba.com* - Identical in every way to the above

*myworld.ebay.co.uk/carbonzone/* - reseller, separate entity to DengFu

On a separate note, sorry to nag, but does anyone know how stiff the DengFu integrated carbon handlebars are? The stiffer the better... :thumbsup:


----------



## Satanpez

Just info again for DengFu as I've mentioned before from experience when buying from [email protected] (Two purchases so far)

I dealt with Mina at [email protected]
Paypal was to [email protected]

Both times never had a communications issue. I even had a problem where they sent me the wrong derailleur hangers and she kept in constant communications and eventually sent me the correct ones. (Which are stuck in US Customs so I got screwed but I'm not worried about that $10)

-Steve in NJ


----------



## MickeH

Satanpez said:


> *myworld.ebay.co.uk/carbonzone/* - reseller, separate entity to DengFu


Good to know. FM028 is a good looking frame. I was about to rule it out.


----------



## chogma

Hi all quick update on my suppliers:
Kode bikes chinarello: ordered 05/09/2011 frame in stock, sent tracking code next morning 06/09, frame arrived 13/09 - very impressed with the speed- the frame was actually in the UK by the 7th and the rest of the time clearing customs. Contact was v good with the company and Paypal offered. Will try and post some pics soon but very satisfied with the build and finish of the frame and well packaged.
Ordered SRAM rival groupset from fudge cycles: very speedy delivery with tracking and time specific delivery time. Cheapest I could find except for roadbikeparts.co.uk but they had limited group options.
Got some top tips from the forum on wheels and ordered wheels, bar, stem from cycletaiwan.com
Spoke to a helpful contact there called Victor who was very helpful with reccomendations and technical stuff - the day after paying via paypal a tracking number was supplied - waiting for that to arrive.
Ironically the first item I ordered - a Most seatpost from CarbonXSports is the only thing that has screwed up. Website said in stock, so ordered. 2 weeks later no tracking number or contact. Sent email to supplied contact email, still no response. Chased down via Facebook page, told to use another email. Emailed that, waited another couple of days then finally received email saying item had been out of stock for 3 weeks (despite saying in stock on the website) and it "might" be in stock next week. In short, I wouldn't bother with them and dont be fooled by the snazzy website.
Hope that helps


----------



## asherstash1

cleared customs, only took 13 days!! not here for ma bday but who cares, pics by tomorrow lunch all being well


----------



## Eyon

are people in the UK getting charged when it passes through customs?


----------



## Offline

I actually think 'Jane' works with Jenny at hongfu.

no idea why she was pressuring for westernunion other than.. maybe cuz im in alaska and thought they could get away with it?

looks like Jenny sent my initial request from august to 'jane'

I sent my paypal to Jenny at HongFu and I used ayi998(at)126.com as well


----------



## ahson

I find Yishun has the best customer service, and the most reliable company. It also seems they are a bigger company than other suppliers. That's just my opinion


----------



## svard75

MogUk said:


> Update
> 
> After Tony confirmed in an email that I needed to recall the money from Paypal, I went ahead and raised a dispute with Paypal. Paypal are still after 24hrs waiting for 'Tony' to respond!
> 
> I've since emailed Tony politely reminding him that Paypal are waiting for a response. For the first time in a month he hasn't responded..
> 
> To anyone dealing with Tony, please be careful, yes he is quick to reply, but over the last month I've been told one story after another and now cannot trust a word he says/types...
> 
> Watch this space........


It is possible that his paypal account was hacked hence the issues with it now. Also by his not responding paypal will automatically complete the dispute in your favour, minus the paypal dispute processing fee which I think is 10% (Someone confirm). When you paid via paypal did you mark it as gift or for goods or services? Always mark these transactions through paypal as goods or services to avoid any dispute issues later.

My transaction with HongFu went smoothly. I paid a deposit via paypal and only after, I saw photos of the parts prior to shipment, did I pay the rest. Also when communicating with the individual always ensure you are on their website and have the proper email address. Never rush into any transaction. Criminals lurk these forums trying to find a way to scam people. Also never use western union because that's the easiest way to get away with it. Credit cards have protection usually by the issuing bank and paypal has buyer protection or at least you can dispute within 45 days. That brings about another thought. If they tell you the frame needs to be built provide them with a $100 deposit via paypal first and promise the rest upon completion because if after 45 days the frame is not done and they keep giving you excuses you cannot dispute the payment at least you only lost $100.

Always assume you will be ripped off in order for you to play safe shopping over the internet.

I wish you guys the best of luck with all and enjoy your bikes


----------



## f3rg

Offline said:


> No kidding
> 
> 51cm fm015 ordered from the real hongfu/Jenny


Oh thank God that worked out! As soon as I saw you mention Jane, after mentioning John, I was beginning to worry. You came extremely close to getting scammed.


----------



## Rainerhq

MickeH said:


> I only got a reply from carbonzone when I finally gave up on resolving the issue and gave negative feedback for the deal. I was immediately promised a new rim if I changed the feedback to ”top positive” which I did. After that I did not get any more replies to emails or on Skype.


Can you change the feedback back to negative?


----------



## MickeH

Rainerhq said:


> Can you change the feedback back to negative?


Well, eBay are not very responsive either. It is taking much longer than I expected for them to deal with this case, but in the end I really hope that I can change the feedback back to the initial negative feedback. People need to know that there is no hope of resolving any problems with carbonzone if they occur.


----------



## MogUk

svard75 said:


> It is possible that his paypal account was hacked hence the issues with it now. When you paid via paypal did you mark it as gift or for goods or services? Always mark these transactions through paypal as goods or services to avoid any dispute issues later.


He is/was claiming that his paypal is under review!

It's interesting that the very first invoice he sent me had the paypal address: bornagainx2ATaol.com I then made some changes to the order and he resent a new invoice making a point that I used a different paypal address: adegbengalekanAThotmail.com This is the address that the paypal payment was sent to, marked as goods or services.

Seems to me Tony is juggling money through different paypal accounts! 

He has until the 22nd September to respond to Paypal, he hasn't at the moment and considering he told me to start the dispute in the first place I find this totally out of order. Hopefully Paypal will resolve the problem.

Safe to say when I do get my frame I'll pay a premium and get one from the UK. Lesson learnt the hard way.


----------



## steve-waters

DrFragnasty - you should look into a Chinese Carbon 29er for your flat bar commuter.

Either the GOTO MTB854 - bit expensive or the LTK023.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## ahson

Can anyone who did order from Yishun to confirm about this?

I've been exchanging emails with the person named Kevin, he claimed he's from Yishun. I requested him to send me an invoice for a set of wheels. He's asking me to send payment to his paypal email: lovelyzhilin[at]126[dot]com. Is that legitimate?! Also he put a PayPal charge, an extra $33USD on the invoice. Can anyone who had ordered from Yishun before can confirm about this? Thanks


----------



## pcs2

ahson said:


> ..... email: lovelyzhilin[at]126[dot]com.....


Yep, when I ordered my Yishun wheels that's who I sent it to. The extra fee is to cover their paypal expense. No fee if you do a bank transfer. I did the paypal route to cover myself.


----------



## amenzies

Eyon said:


> are people in the UK getting charged when it passes through customs?


I purchased an RB002 same as FM028 from carbonzone on Ebay, frame arrrived 7 days after I placed the order in perfect condition and no tax to pay 

Alan


----------



## asherstash1

Eyon said:


> are people in the UK getting charged when it passes through customs?


last time no, see what happens this time...


----------



## asherstash1

well, a quick check reveals in fact that yes, i owe charges... some companys put down values of packages as almost nothing which attract no duty, others are more honest and they do... good old honest Kode bikes  hope it doesnt cost too much


----------



## Guitarplayer

hi there guys, this is my 1st post here :thumbsup:

a couple of days ago i ordered a 3k 54cm roadframe & forks + headset from carbonzone and my dealings were with somebody called echo. i am 5 ft 8 inches with 29 inch inside leg. the chart says that the 54cm model has a 543cm top tube and id be setting the bike up with the racing comfort fit of 25mm gap between saddle and headset. 

do the frames which carbonzone sell tend to fit on the long or short side ? i went to a fitter to get measured and get a bikefitting diagram for set up and it said that i get a 54cm frame with 543cm top tube, which is exactly what the carbonzone 54cm frame has. 

im hoping that this new frame blows my mind , the trek 1000 is a bit of a boat anchor in terms of weight,but it has served me well. the components to be carried over to the new frame include

handlebars from the trek 1000
sora shifters
shimano hollowtech 170mm double compact crank
handbuilt 32 spoke mavic wheels with open pro rims
tiagra 8 speed rear deraillure
fsa front deraillure
shimano m520 spd pedals
synthetic leather charge spoon saddle 280g

what about the sizing and should i notice a fair reduction in weight ? thanks for any contributions :thumbsup:


----------



## kk5551

Same as I did w my 50mm Clinchers. I had a problem with skewer color and called Yishun directly. Kevin was the one who I spoke with and he sent me the correct skewer right away. I also payed via Paypal. Worth the extra $ to feel secure in your purchase. LOVE my wheels. 2000+ miles so far and they are true and sturdy.




ahson said:


> Can anyone who did order from Yishun to confirm about this?
> 
> I've been exchanging emails with the person named Kevin, he claimed he's from Yishun. I requested him to send me an invoice for a set of wheels. He's asking me to send payment to his paypal email: lovelyzhilin[at]126[dot]com. Is that legitimate?! Also he put a PayPal charge, an extra $33USD on the invoice. Can anyone who had ordered from Yishun before can confirm about this? Thanks


----------



## FTR

Guitarplayer said:


> hi there guys, this is my 1st post here :thumbsup:
> 
> a couple of days ago i ordered a 3k 54cm roadframe & forks + headset from carbonzone and my dealings were with somebody called echo. i am 5 ft 8 inches with 29 inch inside leg. the chart says that the 54cm model has a 543cm top tube and id be setting the bike up with the racing comfort fit of 25mm gap between saddle and headset.
> 
> do the frames which carbonzone sell tend to fit on the long or short side ? i went to a fitter to get measured and get a bikefitting diagram for set up and it said that i get a 54cm frame with 543cm top tube, which is exactly what the carbonzone 54cm frame has.
> 
> im hoping that this new frame blows my mind , the trek 1000 is a bit of a boat anchor in terms of weight,but it has served me well. the components to be carried over to the new frame include
> 
> handlebars from the trek 1000
> sora shifters
> shimano hollowtech 170mm double compact crank
> handbuilt 32 spoke mavic wheels with open pro rims
> tiagra 8 speed rear deraillure
> fsa front deraillure
> shimano m520 spd pedals
> synthetic leather charge spoon saddle 280g
> 
> what about the sizing and should i notice a fair reduction in weight ? thanks for any contributions :thumbsup:


Frames will not be long or short.
They will be what the measurements say that they are.
Compare the measurements to a frame that you know will fit you and you should be right.
Even better use this calculator to work out the stack and reach of each.

Still no sticky which would go a long way to solving these sorts of questions on every second page. :mad2:


----------



## Offline

Honestly I can see the need to turn the carbon threads into their on sub with threads on 
1 -"which headsets fit XXX frame"
2. carbonzone thread
3. denfu/hongfu thread
4. complete bikes
5. FM-XXX closely resembles the ride of.... ????

but that is my .02 since trying to search through 3500 posts to find the info you need really sucks.


----------



## BacDoc

Guitarplayer

From your parts list I think you will end up spending a lot of money for very little performance gain and definitely not a frame that"blows your mind". Sora/tiagra/8speed is not worth the effort and expense of putting them on a carbon frame. The result might be better than your current ride but not much lighter.

You might do better keeping the bike as a spare and getting the new frame and china wheelset and a 9 or 10sp (Ultegra or Force) group off ebay. This will "blow your mind" type of ride and get you about or under 17lbs. Probably drop about $1800-2000 with total build.

Second option is to buy brand new something like Neuvation CF500 with Ultegra and have a warranty, no risk, no build issues/delay and end up dropping about $2500.

Getting a china frame and putting your parts on it will take time and money plus delay and I doubt the result would be worth it and probably over 19lbs. Just my 2 cents but good luck on your search!


----------



## Offline

Guitarplayer said:


> hi there guys, this is my 1st post here :thumbsup:
> 
> a couple of days ago i ordered a 3k 54cm roadframe & forks + headset from carbonzone and my dealings were with somebody called echo. i am 5 ft 8 inches with 29 inch inside leg. the chart says that the 54cm model has a 543cm top tube and id be setting the bike up with the racing comfort fit of 25mm gap between saddle and headset.
> 
> do the frames which carbonzone sell tend to fit on the long or short side ? i went to a fitter to get measured and get a bikefitting diagram for set up and it said that i get a 54cm frame with 543cm top tube, which is exactly what the carbonzone 54cm frame has.
> 
> im hoping that this new frame blows my mind , the trek 1000 is a bit of a boat anchor in terms of weight,but it has served me well. the components to be carried over to the new frame include
> 
> handlebars from the trek 1000
> sora shifters
> shimano hollowtech 170mm double compact crank
> handbuilt 32 spoke mavic wheels with open pro rims
> tiagra 8 speed rear deraillure
> fsa front deraillure
> shimano m520 spd pedals
> synthetic leather charge spoon saddle 280g
> 
> what about the sizing and should i notice a fair reduction in weight ? thanks for any contributions :thumbsup:


I'm 5'9 31" inseam, i orderd a 51cm frame because...

i have 'short legs and a long torso" when i did my BG fitting my trunk angle was almost 40 deg so... the fitter suggested going with a shorter stack frame and longer stem to get my torso angle forward more (more aero and also into a better position to use glutes)

once i have the saddle fitted (per the measurements from the bg) im going to get my upper body position figured out and see what length stem to order.

I to am upgrading from a trek 1.1 .. I plan on selling it once i build my carbon instead of re-using entry level parts.

check the hot deals section for vendors that have sales on gruppo. you can find really awesome deals if you look around. i'm sure you can find inexpensive 105 or better (shimano) or force or better (sram) group sets within your budget that you will be much happier with. I personally am switching to sram.. cheaper at the quality level than shimano and im not invested in either yet so.. YMMV.

the classified have good used gear (bars etc) that i'd get that will be big upgrades over stock trek 1.1

upgrading to a 10 speed cassette gives me more gearing options to work with, especially in the mid range where I run. with my fitness im bouncing between the 19 and 17 cogs with my compact (obviously an 18 would be ideal) but sram doesn't make one. the 19 is not enough for me, and im not quite in shape enough to spin the 17 at 90 rpm for long so I checked the gear inches of a 50/18 and found a 52/19 is about the same.. so i got a 52/36 and a 53/38 ring to play with when I finish my build..


----------



## Dankbeme

Happy trails


----------



## amenzies

*FM028 Cable routing*

Hi,

I hve the FM028 frame for the rear brake cable is the housing suppose to go through the frame or just the cable itself

Thanks
Alan


----------



## willowthewhite

Well FM039 ordered last Thursday, arrived this morning, 7 days from payment to delivery, purchased from Hong-fu, and Jenny was quick to respond to my e-mails.

One or two small blemishes to the finish, only noticeable if really looking for them, but I'm planing to strip the frame back and spray my own design, so not to worried. 

Would happily recommend Hong-fu.


----------



## svard75

Offline said:


> Honestly I can see the need to turn the carbon threads into their on sub with threads on
> 1 -"which headsets fit XXX frame"
> 2. carbonzone thread
> 3. denfu/hongfu thread
> 4. complete bikes
> 5. FM-XXX closely resembles the ride of.... ????
> 
> but that is my .02 since trying to search through 3500 posts to find the info you need really sucks.


I can't speak for the moderators or board owner but it makes sense to me that they would like to be rid of the Chinese threads altogether. My thoughts are because this board exists and is supported by vendor advertisements. If enough of the vendors pull out due to the Chinese threads and the popularity they're gaining the board will have to do something. I already noticed the only top ad is the FRANCO BALCOM and it's been there for a while. I also noticed we're not getting a V6 thread and there are lot's of good stickies in here that are not being posted.

one more thing to add. The Chinese guys are getting plenty of advertising via this forum but that's not fair to the board owners. They should pitch in and pay for some advertising space IMO.


----------



## svard75

Dankbeme said:


> I have just built a FLX-FR-302 56cm 3k weave from Flyxii (bicycle_999 on eBay) and so far it has been a good to great experience. Yang Lin's communication has been good to excellent. I have had the best luck with him on MSN, backed up by email. I ordered the frame, fork, cages, stem, handle bars, seat post, seat post clamp and headset. $540 including shipping to the US. The shipping took 9 days. The other parts, mostly Campagnolo and Neuvation wheels, were new or take-off from my Look KG 286 that will be retired.
> 
> I've taken photos and video through out the unpacking and the build and will post all this weekend. All parts were weighed.
> 
> I took it out on a quick 20 mile maiden voyage with 1400ft of rough road climbing and I could not be more pleased with the ride and acceleration.
> 
> I am still tweaking the fit so there are way too many spacers, the bars are way too high, and the saddle nose is also too high, but that will soon be remedied.
> 
> Much more to follow... Happy trails


Cool! It's looking more like a cyclocross. With the stem up and what size tires are those?


----------



## FTR

amenzies said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hve the FM028 frame for the rear brake cable is the housing suppose to go through the frame or just the cable itself
> 
> Thanks
> Alan


Cable only and from experience do not put an end cap on the housing at the 2 sections that enter the frame.
I had horrible drag when i first installed mine (the brakes would not return at all).
took the 2 end caps off and it disappeared.


----------



## Dankbeme

svard75 said:


> Cool! It's looking more like a cyclocross. With the stem up and what size tires are those?


700/23 Continental GP 4000s - Standard stuff.


----------



## BacDoc

Dankbeme

Nice build!

I like the SMP saddles and will go with the pro for my build. Your price was almost $200 cheaper than my price for FM039 and the same parts. Hong Fu will negotiate but their low price is still higher than most, but I think they are the only ones with the FM039, which is the frame I want.


----------



## Black37

+1 for not putting the end cap on the housing where it enters the frame. I had the same issue that FTR had until I removed the 2nd section cap. Works perfectly now. I left the cap on where it enters the TT, but if you are having drag I would remove them both.




FTR said:


> Cable only and from experience do not put an end cap on the housing at the 2 sections that enter the frame.
> I had horrible drag when i first installed mine (the brakes would not return at all).
> took the 2 end caps off and it disappeared.


----------



## vladvm

Dankbeme said:


> I have just built a FLX-FR-302 56cm 3k weave from Flyxii (bicycle_999 on eBay) and so far it has been a good to great experience. Yang Lin's communication has been good to excellent. I have had the best luck with him on MSN, backed up by email. I ordered the frame, fork, cages, stem, handle bars, seat post, seat post clamp and headset. $540 including shipping to the US. The shipping took 9 days. The other parts, mostly Campagnolo and Neuvation wheels, were new or take-off from my Look KG 286 that will be retired.
> 
> I've taken photos and video through out the unpacking and the build and will post all this weekend. All parts were weighed.
> 
> I took it out on a quick 20 mile maiden voyage with 1400ft of rough road climbing and I could not be more pleased with the ride and acceleration.
> 
> I am still tweaking the fit so there are way too many spacers, the bars are way too high, and the saddle nose is also too high, but that will soon be remedied.
> 
> Much more to follow... Happy trails


you will love this bike. i have 6000+km on mine, still awesome. 

On a very calm day (no wind) you will really enjoy the acceleration and stability at high speeds. On climbs you will find yourself surprized if you mash your way up, power transfer from the pedals to the rear wheel is just amazing. The reward awaits when you bomb down hills (make sure your wheels are up to it)


----------



## Ajl17

*Flyxi*

I have had a frame from Flyxi since April, I loved it at first but feel that the BB flexes just way to much. I am 180lbs and I had a buddy of mine ride it was well and he felt the flex as well. I am going to upgrade any one have any suggestions on any of the frames on here that are uber stifff? I have the flyxi Kuota clone, built with Sram Force/Rival, FSA gossamer crankset, chinese carbon tubs for racing (love them), vuelta super lights for training.

Open to suggestions I love Crit racing, some RR but mostly crits in this area.


----------



## vladvm

Ajl17 said:


> I have had a frame from Flyxi since April, I loved it at first but feel that the BB flexes just way to much. I am 180lbs and I had a buddy of mine ride it was well and he felt the flex as well. I am going to upgrade any one have any suggestions on any of the frames on here that are uber stifff? I have the flyxi Kuota clone, built with Sram Force/Rival, FSA gossamer crankset, chinese carbon tubs for racing (love them), vuelta super lights for training.
> 
> Open to suggestions I love Crit racing, some RR but mostly crits in this area.


maybe try replacing your FSA crankset with something stiffer.


----------



## Ajl17

I wish I could just do that, you can see the frame moving a little, and both front and back brakes rub when i stomp on the pedals


----------



## thefutureofamerica

Ajl17 said:


> I wish I could just do that, you can see the frame moving a little, and both front and back brakes rub when i stomp on the pedals


Brake rub is usually a function of wheel stiffness, not frame, and you can see any frame move if you hold it in place and stomp on the pedal... my FM-015 moves a little more than my teammates' supersixes, but not a whole lot.


----------



## Ajl17

Maybe its a mix of a couple of things, Thanks for the replies


----------



## thefutureofamerica

Ajl17 said:


> Maybe its a mix of a couple of things, Thanks for the replies


Sure thing - this is a good time of year to pick up a new crankset - I think I just saw an FSA SLK on one of the RBR banner ads for like $199... pretty good deal. And you can probably find someone to let you tool around a little on a pair of ksyriums or something just to see what a relatively stiff wheelset feels like... it's a lot less effort and expense than switching frames... just the cables, housing, and bar tape that you'll have to replace will set you back $100.


----------



## parik

*swift*

hi, do you know what is this frame? 

View attachment 240977


Their other models are on frame fm838l and fm830sl.
David


----------



## bikensteve901

This is a proprietary mold, Swift Carbon has made the investment to go with their own molds for 2012, the 2 frames you mention above were open mold and are being phased out.


----------



## amenzies

FTR said:


> Cable only and from experience do not put an end cap on the housing at the 2 sections that enter the frame.
> I had horrible drag when i first installed mine (the brakes would not return at all).
> took the 2 end caps off and it disappeared.


Cheers thats the way I have done the cables just checking


----------



## Ady

First post on here for me. My question is I have bought a caron frame and for from 88bikefun which came with a Neco headset (1 1/8"), what can I buy as an aftermarket headset that will fit?And as it's recommended to have a 5mm spacer above the stem where can I get a top cap bigger than the spacer?


----------



## FTR

Ady said:


> First post on here for me. My question is I have bought a caron frame and for from 88bikefun which came with a Neco headset (1 1/8"), what can I buy as an aftermarket headset that will fit?And as it's recommended to have a 5mm spacer above the stem where can I get a top cap bigger than the spacer?


Why do you want a different headset as there is nothing wrong with the Neco that comes with these frames.
Most top caps that I have seen fit over the top of the spacer as the spacer is the same diameter as the hole in the stem that the steerer passes through.


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Why do you want a different headset as there is nothing wrong with the Neco that comes with these frames.
> Most top caps that I have seen fit over the top of the spacer as the spacer is the same diameter as the hole in the stem that the steerer passes through.


I used the necro bearings but replaced the top lid with a nicer looking one.










Oh and I addressed proper carbon fork installation in another thread. In other words never leave an amount of carbon above the stem. That headset expansion plug has a major purpose in protecting the carbon steerer from failure. Read all about proper carbon fork installation here: https://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/08_Fork_Installation_Guide_r2.pdf


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> I used the necro bearings but replaced the top lid with a nicer looking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I addressed proper carbon fork installation in another thread. In other words never leave an amount of carbon above the stem. That headset expansion plug has a major purpose in protecting the carbon steerer from failure. Read all about proper carbon fork installation here: https://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/08_Fork_Installation_Guide_r2.pdf


Some documents state to never put a spacer above the stem, like this one at Cannondale: https://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2006_cannondale_carbon_fork_headset_stem_technote_en.pdf

While others state to leave a 10mm space above the stem like these from Easton, Ritchey, Trek, Enve:
https://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/fork_non-ITT-v11-EN.pdf
https://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/File/1003_CFFORKownersmanual041708.pdf
https://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/carbon_care/10TK_Carbon_Steerer_Info.pdf
Welcome to Enve Composites

Who is right? I think it is hard to say. The type of compression plug that comes with the Neco headset does appear to support the inner dimensions of the fork very well. If memory serves me correct, the plug is 45mm, so your stem would need to be over 35mm in stack height with a 10mm spacer above the stem before it would put any pressure on any part not supported by the plug. However, seeing how well the plug supports the steerer, I would not have any problem bringing my fork down below the top of the stem

However, it is worth noting that cutting your fork too small can be a problem if you ever plan on raising your bar height. My bike is currently set up with 10mm of space above the stem, which I kept while dialing in my position. I will probably keep the space above at 5mm just in case I ever decide to change the bar height a little.


----------



## Vee

I am glad we discussed carbon steerers again, because it reminded me to go check Specialized's website to see if their carbon steerer expander plug was back in stock (it has been out for a couple months). Low and behold, they are back in stock! IMO, this plug is the best designed plug I have found for carbon steerers. A plus is that, at 26-29 grams, they are lighter than the Neco by a couple grams. Add a lighter weight top cap and you can end up shaving 12 or more grams off while further strengthening your carbon steed!


----------



## Dankbeme

Great post! Very valuable information 

_Oh and I addressed proper carbon fork installation in another thread. In other words never leave an amount of carbon above the stem. That headset expansion plug has a major purpose in protecting the carbon steerer from failure. Read all about proper carbon fork installation here_:


----------



## Cardinal200607

Its def case by case. I've bought accessories from China...gets ya by, but if I were you I wouldn't risk buying a bike from them.


----------



## hiver2601

*Exocet frame from Gotobike*

Update from Gotobike on the Exocet frame: Their mold is broken(?) so they cannot deliver it anymore (TT233)

Did anyone order a Exocet Clone from another vendor than Gotobike they can recommend?


----------



## FTR

Cardinal200607 said:


> Its def case by case. I've bought accessories from China...gets ya by, but if I were you I wouldn't risk buying a bike from them.


???

Are you trying to get your post count up or something??


----------



## Ady

If I fit a 5mm spacer above the stem the neco cap will fit but the cut edge of the spacer is still visable! what I was hoping for was a slightly larger top cap that would conceal the sawn edge. As I would be buying a new top cap I thought I would go the whole hog and buy a new headset (nothing against the Neco headset)


----------



## svard75

Ady said:


> If I fit a 5mm spacer above the stem the neco cap will fit but the cut edge of the spacer is still visable! what I was hoping for was a slightly larger top cap that would conceal the sawn edge. As I would be buying a new top cap I thought I would go the whole hog and buy a new headset (nothing against the Neco headset)


The NECO top cap edges will rest on the carbon spacers used above the stem. It's large enough to hide the steerer.


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Some documents state to never put a spacer above the stem, like this one at Cannondale: http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2006_cannondale_carbon_fork_headset_stem_technote_en.pdf
> 
> While others state to leave a 10mm space above the stem like these from Easton, Ritchey, Trek, Enve:
> http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/fork_non-ITT-v11-EN.pdf
> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/File/1003_CFFORKownersmanual041708.pdf
> http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/carbon_care/10TK_Carbon_Steerer_Info.pdf
> Welcome to Enve Composites
> 
> Who is right? I think it is hard to say. The type of compression plug that comes with the Neco headset does appear to support the inner dimensions of the fork very well. If memory serves me correct, the plug is 45mm, so your stem would need to be over 35mm in stack height with a 10mm spacer above the stem before it would put any pressure on any part not supported by the plug. However, seeing how well the plug supports the steerer, I would not have any problem bringing my fork down below the top of the stem
> 
> However, it is worth noting that cutting your fork too small can be a problem if you ever plan on raising your bar height. My bike is currently set up with 10mm of space above the stem, which I kept while dialing in my position. I will probably keep the space above at 5mm just in case I ever decide to change the bar height a little.


:thumbsup: Very valuable information. Thanks.


----------



## asherstash1

Cardinal200607 said:


> Its def case by case. I've bought accessories from China...gets ya by, but if I were you I wouldn't risk buying a bike from them.


ahahaha theres over 7000 posts in these threads and as far as i can remember the only failures have been due to poor wrenching!! add to that maybe 4/5 misalignment issues usually sorted quickly and maybe 20/30 poor customer service issues, which is a bloody subjective topic anyway! all for peanuts money, if thats too risky for you, do you ever leave your house?
my second frame is sat i front of me, im changing not because i dont like my chinarello, just coz i fancy summat new, and for £300 i can do it, name one us/uk/french/italian (who get their bikes from where we do anyhow lol) that sell framesets for £300?
Maybe were just crazy adrenaline junkies? didnt someone build a flatbar up for his 70 yr old dad a while back, that sort of risk might void his life cover...


----------



## Eyon

Not happy!

10 days after my confirmed delivery date and Jenny @ Hongfu has gone silent on me. They admitted a mistake with the paint scheme, and said they will make me a new frame, but two weeks on and I can barely get a word out of her apart from "we are very busy". I am a patient man but when there is no communication I do not like it.

Lets hope she will respond to my latest email with a date or I will have to put a paypal dispute up. I dont mind waiting the time from the order, but its going to be two weeks late on sending out soon and with no word, I am getting impatient.

Two weeks may not be long, but its £400 of my money gone to a person who has pretty much vanished.

Ian


----------



## Ady

Having read the Specialized headset/stem installation instructions I have decided to ditch the 5mm "above stem" spacer and go ahead with the Neco headset, my question now is where do the two thin washers go?


----------



## asherstash1

right ive just unpacked my kode bikes snappily named KD-CB-R-004-01 and it looks even nicer in the flesh than the pics
*communication*
excellent throughout, very prompt, v good english, sent pics to illustrate her emails to help clarify and to put my mind at ease
*delivery*
superfast, however i think it was a bad time to be going through customs if you see what i mean, it also was held and customs charges imposed, although the declared value was £120 not £300 and therefore saved me about £20+ all not Kodes fault. packaging functional as we're used to from these companys.
*visual inspection*
wow! i have gone for a naked 3k finish as i did on my chinarello because i love it, the cosmetic weave on this frame is a cut above my greatkeen bike, which wasnt bad, but it did have some blemishes on toptube and wonky sheet joins on bottom of down tube. this frame has a tiny imperfection on one chainstay and where seatmast meets toptube, but really its lush. nothing appears to be misaligned and the interior of frame is super clean and excess free.
*extras*
got standard neco headset, seatmast topper is quite a nice and tidy, well made bit of kit, also shes thrown in a carbon seatpost clamp which might make some of the tax back on ebay lol 
*weights*
frame is approx 1200g 
seat mast topper 150g 
fork 390g
CBA weighing headset and these are not definitive as i only have analogue cooking scales lol
*photos/build*
will have to wait, only camera we have is missus crackberry atm and shes at work so no traditional pre-opening "outside of brown box" shot  
the build will be all my old force/goldblingy stuff wit the shimano r535 wheels and greatkeen carbon ergo bars (still happy wit them, not super stiff when sprinting in drops but sooo comfy) moved across with a rideon sealed der kit as a ikkle upgrade. im so pissed im gonna have to wait a couple of days to get bb faced and chased and little stuff like new bartape to arrive before i can build and ride it!!!!


----------



## Dankbeme

Eyon said:


> Not happy!
> 
> 10 days after my confirmed delivery date and Jenny @ Hongfu has gone silent on me. They admitted a mistake with the paint scheme, and said they will make me a new frame, but two weeks on and I can barely get a word out of her apart from "we are very busy". I am a patient man but when there is no communication I do not like it.
> 
> Lets hope she will respond to my latest email with a date or I will have to put a paypal dispute up. I dont mind waiting the time from the order, but its going to be two weeks late on sending out soon and with no word, I am getting impatient.
> 
> Two weeks may not be long, but its £400 of my money gone to a person who has pretty much vanished.
> 
> Ian


They ARE very busy. Chillax...


----------



## beston

Vee said:


> Some documents state to never put a spacer above the stem, like this one at Cannondale: http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2006_cannondale_carbon_fork_headset_stem_technote_en.pdf
> 
> While others state to leave a 10mm space above the stem like these from Easton, Ritchey, Trek, Enve:
> http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/fork_non-ITT-v11-EN.pdf
> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/File/1003_CFFORKownersmanual041708.pdf
> http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/carbon_care/10TK_Carbon_Steerer_Info.pdf
> Welcome to Enve Composites
> 
> Who is right? I think it is hard to say...


Who is right? I think you have to ask yourself, what is different about the Cannondale system that results in this difference.

Cannondale uses a long cylindrical top cap that is meant to support the inner diamater of the steer tube. If you put spacers above the stem in this case, you may clamp the stem below the support of the cylindrical top cap.

Now, what most of us use is quite different. However, we typically use a compression plug that is tightened against the I.D. of the steer tube (and should provide support against crushing).

From Cannondale
"*Long Cylindrical Top Cap*
For Cannondale forks with carbon fiber composite steering tubes, we have designed special long cylindrical top caps. These work as part of the Star nut system. But they have another very important role. These metal tubes fit closely within the carbon steering tube inside diameter, supporting it against the clamping force of the stem. The long cylindrical shape supports the clamping force of the stem.

*A System Working Together*
It is very important that the proper top cap be used. See the chart in this document. The O.D. of the top cap must fit very snugly inside the I.D. of the steerer. It is very important that no spacers ever be installed above the stem, since this will raise the top cap and may allow the stem to crush the steerer tube."


----------



## Rk37

shouldnt you be buying a bike that fits vs. the cheapest one? just sayin.


----------



## asherstash1

considering how many frames there are to choose from, all with geo charts and a variety of sizes, if you buy a bike that doesnt fit, you need as they say "your bumps feeling"... would you buy a pair of shoes 3 sizes too small just because they are cheap? 
do people think that because we cant afford £1000 framesets we must be idiots? well some of us probably are but you know what i mean


----------



## bushidokawi

guys, i have a big problem. I received an rfm101 from greatkeenbikes after 1 month after ordering. The crown race doesn't fit the fork tube right. The base of the fork tube is just a tad too big. I took it to the lbs and they are building the bike for me. I sat with the mechanic and we both looked at it but there is no way the crown race will fit the fork without a little sanding of the bottom of the fork tube. At this point he is waiting for me to confirm but I am nervous since on page 15-16 someone sanded their fork a bit and the fork snapped. however, a few others have sanded too but with no problems. What can I do here? the mechanic tried to fit the crown race by using grease but the tube is getting scratched and starts to chip away material, so definitely bottom section of the fork tube is too big. Should I go ahead and let the mechanic sand a bit or am I screwed? return the fork back to greatkeenbike and wait another month for a replacement that might also have the same problem? buy a different headset/crown race?


----------



## weekendroadie

I wouldn't sand fork, maybe the crown race. I bought the same frameset from greatkeen and the
headset I recieved had a split race which I've before on a litespeed with a reynolds fork and never had
a problem with split like some suggest. The sealed bearing has a race which sits on crown race
not like there are loose bearings on top of crown race. I would sand crown race or cut it to make a split
race or ask greatkeen to send a different headset with race to fit fork properly.


----------



## bushidokawi

id rather not have to deal with greatkeen, will take too long to get it here and i need the bike to be done in a few days. so would i be able to just get a different headset with a spit crown race in the same dimension 1 1/8 and 1 1/4? the other option would be the sand the crow race but the material is very hard aluminum, the lbs can't do any sanding


----------



## FTR

Dankbeme said:


> They ARE very busy. Chillax...


Yes, he should have tried to deal directly with Cannondale.
I am sure that would have worked out well for him.


----------



## FTR

bushidokawi said:


> guys, i have a big problem. I received an rfm101 from greatkeenbikes after 1 month after ordering. The crown race doesn't fit the fork tube right. The base of the fork tube is just a tad too big. I took it to the lbs and they are building the bike for me. I sat with the mechanic and we both looked at it but there is no way the crown race will fit the fork without a little sanding of the bottom of the fork tube. At this point he is waiting for me to confirm but I am nervous since on page 15-16 someone sanded their fork a bit and the fork snapped. however, a few others have sanded too but with no problems. What can I do here? the mechanic tried to fit the crown race by using grease but the tube is getting scratched and starts to chip away material, so definitely bottom section of the fork tube is too big. Should I go ahead and let the mechanic sand a bit or am I screwed? return the fork back to greatkeenbike and wait another month for a replacement that might also have the same problem? buy a different headset/crown race?


Step away from your bike as you obviously have absolutely no idea what you are doing and nor does your mechanic.
Plus you do not know how to use a search function.


----------



## antifocus

bushidokawi said:


> guys, i have a big problem. I received an rfm101 from greatkeenbikes after 1 month after ordering. The crown race doesn't fit the fork tube right. The base of the fork tube is just a tad too big. I took it to the lbs and they are building the bike for me. I sat with the mechanic and we both looked at it but there is no way the crown race will fit the fork without a little sanding of the bottom of the fork tube. At this point he is waiting for me to confirm but I am nervous since on page 15-16 someone sanded their fork a bit and the fork snapped. however, a few others have sanded too but with no problems. What can I do here? the mechanic tried to fit the crown race by using grease but the tube is getting scratched and starts to chip away material, so definitely bottom section of the fork tube is too big. Should I go ahead and let the mechanic sand a bit or am I screwed? return the fork back to greatkeenbike and wait another month for a replacement that might also have the same problem? buy a different headset/crown race?


Did they measure your fork and crown race to see if it is within spec?
A calliper is essential to bike building.


----------



## FTR

antifocus said:


> Did they measure your fork and crown race to see if it is within spec?
> A calliper is essential to bike building.


Please stop trying to help.
You are suggesting a solution to a problem that does not exist.


----------



## hiver2601

Do we have any Italian riders following the thread? I am trying to narrow down the words for my decal sticker set, and would appreciate some grammatic inputs in Italian 

Thanks! M


----------



## Kill Joy

So I ride a 60 caad 10 
I'm 6'3 with 34.5 inseam will a 58 fm015 or fm001 fit me didn't see any prior posts from ver3 on mentioned about tall riders and Chinese frames


----------



## FTR

Kill Joy said:


> So I ride a 60 caad 10
> I'm 6'3 with 34.5 inseam will a 58 fm015 or fm001 fit me didn't see any prior posts from ver3 on mentioned about tall riders and Chinese frames


I am 6'2.5" tall on a 58cm ETT FM028 and 100mm stem.
I have a 35" cycling inseam (crotch to floor).
Do you mean you are on a bike with a 60cm ETT or 60cm ST?
Could not imagine myself on a bike with a 60cm ETT unless it was with a 90mm stem.


----------



## svard75

bushidokawi said:


> guys, i have a big problem. I received an rfm101 from greatkeenbikes after 1 month after ordering. The crown race doesn't fit the fork tube right. The base of the fork tube is just a tad too big. I took it to the lbs and they are building the bike for me. I sat with the mechanic and we both looked at it but there is no way the crown race will fit the fork without a little sanding of the bottom of the fork tube. At this point he is waiting for me to confirm but I am nervous since on page 15-16 someone sanded their fork a bit and the fork snapped. however, a few others have sanded too but with no problems. What can I do here? the mechanic tried to fit the crown race by using grease but the tube is getting scratched and starts to chip away material, so definitely bottom section of the fork tube is too big. Should I go ahead and let the mechanic sand a bit or am I screwed? return the fork back to greatkeenbike and wait another month for a replacement that might also have the same problem? buy a different headset/crown race?


Put one cut into the crown race right through and then you'll be able to slide it on. That's what I did and have ridden it for several months now no issues no fork movement and have hit many holes and extremely rough roads.


----------



## Kill Joy

FTR said:


> I am 6'2.5" tall on a 58cm ETT FM028 and 100mm stem.
> I have a 35" cycling inseam (crotch to floor).
> Do you mean you are on a bike with a 60cm ETT or 60cm ST?
> Could not imagine myself on a bike with a 60cm ETT unless it was with a 90mm stem.


60cm ett I don't have a professional fit but it rides comfortable to me.


----------



## FTR

Or just install it the way it was designed and how crown races were always installed before slotted crown races came around.


----------



## FTR

Kill Joy said:


> 60cm ett I don't have a professional fit but it rides comfortable to me.


You must have a long torso and arms or are very flexible.


----------



## knef

FTR said:


> Or just install it the way it was designed and how crown races were always installed before slotted crown races came around.


People, please stop sanding your steerer tubes! You have no clue what you're doing. Take it to a qualified mechanic and have it installed properly, like FTR says. It's not that hard, but you have to know what you're doing. All the crown race installations I did on these chinese frames went like a breeze. There's nothing wrong with the fork and you should not complain to the seller.


----------



## Kill Joy

FTR said:


> You must have a long torso and arms or are very flexible.


Both long arms and pretty flexible from my yoga sessions on my rest days


----------



## Bkelly

*"New Bike"*

Velonews has a picture of a "new" bike from Foundry cyles called the Ratchet. What is the opinion here? I say FM028

P.S. don't sand your stearing tube, find someone that knows what they are doing


----------



## ftssjk

hi guys

is there a cheaper way to get this frame?

ebay.com.au/itm/230657122115

somewhere from hongfu? 

I don't want the 'prince' or 'dogma' on the label though,
I want my own last name


----------



## Erik in sac

hiver2601 said:


> Do we have any Italian riders following the thread? I am trying to narrow down the words for my decal sticker set, and would appreciate some grammatic inputs in Italian
> 
> Thanks! M


just use babelfish online translator, works well


----------



## FTR

Kill Joy said:


> Both long arms and pretty flexible from my yoga sessions on my rest days


Try the 60cm models.
I know the FM028 has one.
Not sure about other models.


----------



## asherstash1

i am sad, my lower headset bearing/race is the incorrect one... so bearing perches halfway up race and whole fork has a shitload of play, **** knows how long this will take to sort... that and gores cheapass double ended cable mean i would have to wait till next week any to solder cut end to get it through shifters


----------



## wevergo

asherstash1 said:


> i am sad, my lower headset bearing/race is the incorrect one... so bearing perches halfway up race and whole fork has a shitload of play, **** knows how long this will take to sort... that and gores cheapass double ended cable mean i would have to wait till next week any to solder cut end to get it through shifters


Are you sure?
The fork is really solid when you have tightened the headset and stem in the right way. Otherwise, there is always play.


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> i am sad, my lower headset bearing/race is the incorrect one... so bearing perches halfway up race and whole fork has a shitload of play, **** knows how long this will take to sort... that and gores cheapass double ended cable mean i would have to wait till next week any to solder cut end to get it through shifters


How did this happen? Is it the headset that came with the frame (Neco)? Gore cables are decent. I've pulled them through and cut the ends then had to pull out and re-pull through again. If you're careful enough you can do it. Oh and I had already crimpled the cable. Gore cables have a plastic coating so that should keep the strands from unwinding.


----------



## FTR

Anyone happen to have a Chinese carbon track frame?
Who from?

How is it?


----------



## OnTheRivet

Bkelly said:


> Velonews has a picture of a "new" bike from Foundry cyles called the Ratchet. What is the opinion here? I say FM028
> 
> P.S. don't sand your stearing tube, find someone that knows what they are doing


Looks close but the chain/seatstays are different. What the hell is QBP (foundry) thinking with these bikes. $1900.00 for a no-name frameset...uh....NO.


----------



## persondude27

OnTheRivet said:


> Looks close but the chain/seatstays are different. What the hell is QBP (foundry) thinking with these bikes. $1900.00 for a no-name frameset...uh....NO.


See Stradalli. Or whatever that company is... I saw a guy wearing their t-shirt at a (triathlon) race today. I had to laugh because he was talking about how great a deal his bike was.


----------



## petercycling

very beautiful and very nice design


----------



## petercycling

DiegoMontoya said:


> Badass bike right there. Where did you get the decals?


very beautiful and very nice design


----------



## petercycling

*Black is cool*



DiegoMontoya said:


> Badass bike right there. Where did you get the decals?





svard75 said:


> Hey that's a very respectable weight for sram force! I'm almost wondering if I should have gone with that groupo instead of red black! Would you mind posting the groupo weights?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> S


very nice


----------



## Ady

Can anyone tell me where the thin steel washers should go on a Neco headset?


----------



## FTR

Ady said:


> Can anyone tell me where the thin steel washers should go on a Neco headset?


Just under the top race.


----------



## Ady

Both of them?


----------



## asherstash1

svard75 said:


> How did this happen? Is it the headset that came with the frame (Neco)? Gore cables are decent. I've pulled them through and cut the ends then had to pull out and re-pull through again. If you're careful enough you can do it. Oh and I had already crimpled the cable. Gore cables have a plastic coating so that should keep the strands from unwinding.


yes its the headset that came with it (neco) and your welcome to come thread em through my force shifters, i can assure you the plastic coating is not preventing the cable fraying lol. i just think that for a £40 cable set, considering we all know what gruppo brand we have, they could do sram/shimano and campy specific kits with soldered ends! ! to the post before yes definitely wrong headset, theres 4/5 mm of the chamfered race visible under bearing between fork and headtube...
frankly i deserve it for my "wheres the risk?" post lol sweet irony...


----------



## Kill Joy

So I took my measurements and I'm am still pretty confused the lbs I bought my current bike doesnt do pro fits so i plan on ordering Chinese and head to a little further lbs that does assembly and pro fitting for about $200 

I'm looking at either the fm015 or the fm028

I'm not sure how the geometries relate to the suggestions given to me

>Wrench science

WS Recommended Road Sizes
> -------------------------------------------
> Frame Size center-to-center: * *56 cm
> Frame Size center-to-top: * * * 58 cm
> Overall Reach: *73.22 cm
> Saddle Height: *76.26 cm
> Handlebar Width: * * * *44 cm
>
> WS Recommended Mountain Sizes
> ------------------------------------------
> Frame Size center-to-center: * *18 in
> Frame Size center-to-top: * * * 19 in
> Overall Reach: *73.22 cm
> Saddle Height: *76.26 cm
> Handlebar Width: * * * *44 cm
>
> Your Measurements
> -------------------------------------------
> Height: 75.00 in
> Sternum Notch: *61.50 in
> Inseam Length: *34.00 in
> Arm Length: * * 27.00 in
> Shoulder Width: 17.10 in
> Flexiblity: * * 7
> Weight: 199.80 lbs
> Foot Size: * * *12.00 USMens
>


Competitive cyclist calc

> Measurements
> -------------------------------------------
> Inseam: * * * * * * * *34
> Trunk: * * * * * * * * 26.3
> Forearm: * * * * * * * 15
> Arm: * * * * * * * * * 27
> Thigh: * * * * * * * * 22
> Lower Leg: * * * * * * 25
> Sternal Notch: * * * * 61.5
> Total Body Height: * * 75
>
>
> The Competitive Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: * 55.9 - 56.4
> Seat tube range c-t: * 57.7 - 58.2
> Top tube length: * * * 62.0 - 62.4
> Stem Length: * * * * * 12.2 - 12.8
> BB-Saddle Position: * *96.5 - 98.5
> Saddle-Handlebar: * * *56.9 - 57.5
> Saddle Setback: * * * *0.8 - 1.2
>
>
> The Eddy Fit (cm)
> -------------------------------------------
> Seat tube range c-c: * 57.1 - 57.6
> Seat tube range c-t: * 58.9 - 59.4
> Top tube length: * * * 62.0 - 62.4
> Stem Length: * * * * * 11.1 - 11.7
> BB-Saddle Position: * *95.7 - 97.7
> Saddle-Handlebar: * * *57.7 - 58.3
> Saddle Setback: * * * *


----------



## svard75

Ady said:


> Both of them?


The washers are optional. You would put them just under the top cap if when the headset is assembled there is friction between the top cap and the frame. For example my FM015 frame did not need one washer under the top cap using the neco top cap, however when I swapped that top cap out for the Ratio Tacto top cap I needed to use 1 washer (Hard to turn the fork L/R). Does that make sense?

@asherstash1 - I didn't have an issue on the other hand I actually prefer using the PTFE coated cables for both brake and derailleur. For $40 you get far better performance than the gore cables and they're sooo smooth and easy to take out and put back in if necessary. You could try to solder the tips of the gore cable prior to removing them or installing them. Even the PTFE cables come double ended. I believe my Shimano XTR kit came with just one end soldered.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

Foundry cycles launched a new 29'er, has anyone seen this frame from our friends in China?










Interbike tech: No Nonsense bikes from Foundry Cycles


----------



## bushidokawi

my fork was definitely bad from the factory. i took it to 3 different places and all 3 mechanics could not fir the crown race because the steer tube was way out of spec. all 3 measured it and the bottom actually flared out twice because it was very rough. it was around 7/10's too thick where its supposed to be 2/10/s or 1/10's. basically all 3 gave me the fork back and said theres nothing you can do. I found a frame builder with a lathe and mill and went to him and he actually sanded the internal diameter of the crown race since he didnt want to sand the steer tube even though it was way out of spec. finally after sanding the crown race it went in with a lot of force. very disappointing that it took me a full day of running around to get it fixed.


----------



## asherstash1

bushidokawi said:


> my fork was definitely bad from the factory. i took it to 3 different places and all 3 mechanics could not fir the crown race because the steer tube was way out of spec. all 3 measured it and the bottom actually flared out twice because it was very rough. it was around 7/10's too thick where its supposed to be 2/10/s or 1/10's. basically all 3 gave me the fork back and said theres nothing you can do. I found a frame builder with a lathe and mill and went to him and he actually sanded the internal diameter of the crown race since he didnt want to sand the steer tube even though it was way out of spec. finally after sanding the crown race it went in with a lot of force. very disappointing that it took me a full day of running around to get it fixed.


some do flare twice with only the v bottom bit meant to be inteferance fit, are you sure it wasnt incorrect headset lol?


----------



## bushidokawi

no it wasn't everything was measured and the headset was correct sizing. the fork was just not finished. the texture was very rough on the steerer tube. it didn't even feel round, the texture had very rough finish. i went to mikes bikes, performance bike and bobs cycle center and all 3 performed their own measurements on both steerer tube and headset and came up with the same conclusion. the steerer section was not finished right from the factory and was too thick by about 5,6/10th. I didn't get a chance to take a picture but i should have. the frame builder was able to enlarge to race crown to fit this unusual sizing on the steerer tube. he still had to use the press tool to fit the crown race, he gave it a few good whacks but it finally went in after he shaved off a few mils off the internal diameter of the crown. the regular shops just didn't have a way of shaving material of the race crown.


----------



## petercycling

*Fm 015*



PBrooks said:


> Hello I said I would post pics when finished so here are a few. The bike came out at 5.925 kg. Hope you like it.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip


Hello, my FM 015 has 8.4 kg and I'm going to do carbon wheels out then it should have 7.5 kg


----------



## PauliG

FTR said:


> Step away from your bike as you obviously have absolutely no idea what you are doing and nor does your mechanic.
> Plus you do not know how to use a search function.


I think the poster described that there was an anomoly with their fork quite well so its a bit harsh to say he has no clue. He came looking for help not criticism. Chill!


----------



## chogma

asherstash1 said:


> some do flare twice with only the v bottom bit meant to be inteferance fit, are you sure it wasnt incorrect headset lol?


Hi there, I'm just trying to get this bit done and also having issues. My fork from kode bikes also seems to have the 'double flare' you were talking about which is causing issues. If it didn't have this double flare at the end I think it would have gone on fine, which is frustrating because I'm going to have to try and get it off now!

very annoying - mfuchs - did you have any issues getting kode bikes your fork on?

any advice appreciated - perhaps I just need to give it some more power, but don't want to break the fork either.

cheers


----------



## PauliG

PBrooks said:


> Quick parts list
> Frame/fork - FM028 56cm ISP - 3k matt - Dengfu
> Handlebar - zipp contour sl(tuned)
> stem - extralite road oc 100mm
> headset - dengfu
> expander/topcap - Tune
> ISP topper - Tune cappy
> seat - fizik 00
> shifters - 09 sram force (tuned)
> crank - 09 sram force
> fd/rd - 10 sram force
> BB - omniracer
> brake cables - ilink
> brakes - kcnc cb1
> shift cables - mini ilink
> rims - 38mm dengfu tubular
> hubs - bikehubstore
> spokes - dt-aerolite
> tires - tufo s3 lite 215
> skewers - kcnc
> grip tape - easton
> computer garmin 500 speed/cadence/heartrate
> 
> I think that is it. Will post more tomorrow.


Hi PBrooks
That's an amazing build. Mayb the lightest I have seen detailed here. Approx how much was total build?


----------



## lewbob69

Where are people in the uk ordering frames from ??

looking at possibly ordering from ebay soon unless there are much better places from us uk folk ?


----------



## FTR

asherstash1 said:


> that and gores cheapass double ended cable mean i would have to wait till next week any to solder cut end to get it through shifters


I have tried to understand this post a few times now but cannot make head nor tail of it.
What do you mean double ended cable?
Do you mean that you have the type that can be used universally for MTB, road or BMX?
If so all you need to do is cut off the end that you dont need and feed it through.


----------



## persondude27

PauliG said:


> Hi PBrooks
> That's an amazing build. Mayb the lightest I have seen detailed here. Approx how much was total build?


He said it weighed 5925g. That's 13.06lbs for US uhmuricans. How's about we all chip in and buy this guy a Red something-rather that will save him 34g (and get him into the 12. lb range)?


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> I have tried to understand this post a few times now but cannot make head nor tail of it.
> What do you mean double ended cable?
> Do you mean that you have the type that can be used universally for MTB, road or BMX?
> If so all you need to do is cut off the end that you dont need and feed it through.


The gore cables come double sided so you have to cut one end prior to routing. He was complaining about that and the fact that they were fraying on him while routing. A solution is to sometimes solder the cut end prior to routing as it keeps the cable from fraying.


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> The gore cables come double sided so you have to cut one end prior to routing. He was complaining about that and the fact that they were fraying on him while routing. A solution is to sometimes solder the cut end prior to routing as it keeps the cable from fraying.


OK, I understand now.
Nail polish can also work.


----------



## PauliG

*29er*

With regards to the post above re 29er bikes. I am curious. Are these frames / bikes. starting to become popular as street/commute bikes ? Or can they only work with suspension forks?


----------



## asherstash1

yeh id drunk half a bottle of single malt by the time id posted to calm myself down after headset/cable frustration... not clearest comms i appreciate.
chogma - it does go on, just grease it up and get your plastic tube as described earlier (b&q annoyingly only sell 3m lengths but its only £3/4) pop it over the steerer and just keep whacking the tube on the floor holding the fork, no danger to the fork and the race goes on, slowly, but it goes...


----------



## Black37

I know this is a road frame forum, but there is not much over on the Cyclocross forum with regards to the Chinese frames. I contacted Dengfu about their FM058 which is a great looking cross frame, but they want $658 plus shipping for it. I have bought a couple of road frames from Dengfu and they have been over $200 less than that. Has anyone found a good cross frame from China? Thanks guys and gals


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> yeh id drunk half a bottle of single malt by the time id posted to calm myself down after headset/cable frustration... not clearest comms i appreciate.
> chogma - it does go on, just grease it up and get your plastic tube as described earlier (b&q annoyingly only sell 3m lengths but its only £3/4) pop it over the steerer and just keep whacking the tube on the floor holding the fork, no danger to the fork and the race goes on, slowly, but it goes...


LOL okay this post got me. Is that another bottle of single malt gone?


----------



## ericTheHalf

FTR said:


> Anyone happen to have a Chinese carbon track frame?
> Who from?
> 
> How is it?


FTR, I remembered these post from long ago. I know who the poster is, and he's a really strong trackie. I didn't know him personally, or I'd ask him for you. If you find anything out, please post here. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/2649744-post125.html 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/2652538-post134.html

-eric


----------



## beston

There are a few carbon track frame options on alibaba.com

carbon track frame products, buy carbon track frame products from alibaba.com
FM-R018 Track Bike Carbon Frame products, buy FM-R018 Track Bike Carbon Frame products from alibaba.com


----------



## dakota

FTR said:


> OK, I understand now.
> Nail polish can also work.


Superglue will also work.


----------



## Offline

Black37 said:


> I know this is a road frame forum, but there is not much over on the Cyclocross forum with regards to the Chinese frames. I contacted Dengfu about their FM058 which is a great looking cross frame, but they want $658 plus shipping for it. I have bought a couple of road frames from Dengfu and they have been over $200 less than that. Has anyone found a good cross frame from China? Thanks guys and gals


There are a couple felt f cross frames on eBay in the 500 range the last time I looked


----------



## FTR

ericTheHalf said:


> FTR, I remembered these post from long ago. I know who the poster is, and he's a really strong trackie. I didn't know him personally, or I'd ask him for you. If you find anything out, please post here.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/2649744-post125.html
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/2652538-post134.html
> 
> -eric


Thanks Eric
I am really quite torn.
My club also does a few TT's and so I am now wondering Track frame or TT frame.
Probably only half a dozen a year vs weekly track options.
Ack!!
Being a member of a racing club is expensive!!! :mad2:


----------



## PBrooks

PauliG said:


> Hi PBrooks
> That's an amazing build. Mayb the lightest I have seen detailed here. Approx how much was total build?


ooooo not really sure :blush2: somwhere around 3000


----------



## PBrooks

persondude27 said:


> He said it weighed 5925g. That's 13.06lbs for US uhmuricans. How's about we all chip in and buy this guy a Red something-rather that will save him 34g (and get him into the 12. lb range)?


 yep saving up for some new cranks red derailliuers and lighter wheels. That should lower the weight down almost another kg or I can just keep riding the crap out of this and replace it down the road :thumbsup: but If someone wants to send me some red by all means just pm me and I'll tell you where to send it.


----------



## ericTheHalf

FTR said:


> Thanks Eric
> I am really quite torn.
> My club also does a few TT's and so I am now wondering Track frame or TT frame.
> Probably only half a dozen a year vs weekly track options.
> Ack!!
> Being a member of a racing club is expensive!!! :mad2:


If it was me. Track bike, rear disk wheel, aero front wheel. For the TTs put the wheels on your Moots and add an aero bar. Be sure the disk you get can be used for both.

You do already have mountain and 2 cyclocross bikes don't you? Don't forget you NEED those too.


----------



## FTR

ericTheHalf said:


> If it was me. Track bike, rear disk wheel, aero front wheel. For the TTs put the wheels on your Moots and add an aero bar. Be sure the disk you get can be used for both.
> 
> You do already have mountain and 2 cyclocross bikes don't you? Don't forget you NEED those too.


HT 29er, Dually 29er, Moots, FM028.
Cyclocross bikes are for MTBers who dont want to admit they ride roadies.


----------



## FTR

arebennian said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I just did a massive search for track frames and came up with quite a few. About a dozen, but I have to figure out how trustworthy the sellers are. They all seem to cost a bit more than the road frames, can't say if that is because of the extra carbon or the fact that they just are not as popular and they don't churn out as many.
> 
> Anyway, I can't post the links because I don't have 10posts yet (not a great rule btw, forum gods...) So if someone wants to post them,and the rest of my post for me, PM me and I'll send them through to you.


Thanks arebennian
Maybe I should be clearer.
I know that there are a lot of options out there.
I guess I am more interested in who has one and whether they are happy.
I will be buying from Dengfu, Hongfu or one of the better known suppliers.


----------



## arebennian

Hi there.

I just did a massive search for track frames and came up with quite a few. About a dozen, but I have to figure out how trustworthy the sellers are. They all seem to cost a bit more than the road frames, can't say if that is because of the extra carbon or the fact that they just are not as popular and they don't churn out as many.

Anyway, I can't post the links because I don't have 10posts yet (not a great rule btw, forum gods...) So if someone wants to post them,and the rest of my post for me, PM me and I'll send them through to you.


----------



## ftssjk

what carbon fiber handlebars/stems/seatposts/head sets are you guys using?


----------



## arebennian

FTR said:


> Thanks arebennian
> Maybe I should be clearer.
> I know that there are a lot of options out there.
> I guess I am more interested in who has one and whether they are happy.
> I will be buying from Dengfu, Hongfu or one of the better known suppliers.


Actually, the options that are out there have some issues, at least in my mind.

It was more for my benefit than for anyone else  I had a few questions that I wanted to ask people.

Once I get to 10 posts I will post it.


----------



## Compact

I'm new to the fourm.I seached the super sized Chinese Carbon threads and want to know what type of duty ($) when a frame set is shipped the US.The supplier I have communicated with said he would put a low value in the shippment

Thanks


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Compact said:


> I'm new to the fourm.I seached the super sized Chinese Carbon threads and want to know what type of duty ($) when a frame set is shipped the US.The supplier I have communicated with said he would put a low value in the shippment
> 
> Thanks


US duties on frames are 8%, I believe.


----------



## mfuchs

chogma said:


> very annoying - mfuchs - did you have any issues getting kode bikes your fork on?
> 
> any advice appreciated - perhaps I just need to give it some more power, but don't want to break the fork either.
> 
> cheers


No trouble. I just used PVC tubing and whacked it a few times on the floor and it went down. For the bottom bearing I used a long bolt and some washers to press the bearing in since it sits below flush in the bottom head tube cup. Both frames went together nicely.


----------



## mfuchs

Compact said:


> I'm new to the fourm.I seached the super sized Chinese Carbon threads and want to know what type of duty ($) when a frame set is shipped the US.The supplier I have communicated with said he would put a low value in the shippment
> 
> Thanks


I wasn't charged anything. It was sent with a low declared value and as a gift.


----------



## Compact

Hi,

I'm going to order a frameset from Flyxii,what was the duty shipped to U.S.?

Thanks


----------



## persondude27

Compact said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to order a frameset from Flyxii,what was the duty shipped to U.S.?
> 
> Thanks


Wow. See _the post above yours._



ftssjk said:


> what carbon fiber handlebars/stems/seatposts/head sets are you guys using?


I read your name phonetically as 'fishstick'. Sorry.

My FM015 has a handlebar from the same company (HongFu). Same with the seatpost and headset - they may not all be super-weight weenie approved, but they are extremely high quality so far, and I'm at around 3,000 miles on this bike. As for stem - I bought one of their carbon/aluminum stems, and it'd skip it next time. Aside from being heavy and flexy, which are quite intangible, there is a lip on one side that prevents it from sitting flush on spacers or a headset. It created a lot of play in the system and so I bought a $15 aluminum stem online.


----------



## bushidokawi

after a lot of work, the headset finally went in the rfm 101. I will post pics of the final build soon.

To the poster asking about duty tax, i paid none greatkeenbike put gift on the box and it was sitting at my front door. Took approximately 30 days to get here. (ordered August 17th, showed up September 15th)


----------



## chogma

mfuchs said:


> No trouble. I just used PVC tubing and whacked it a few times on the floor and it went down. For the bottom bearing I used a long bolt and some washers to press the bearing in since it sits below flush in the bottom head tube cup. Both frames went together nicely.


Cheers mfuchs - I'm using the same technique but can't get it over the last bit - think I will have another go on the weekend and if that doesn't do it i'll have to take it down the LBS. :mad2:


----------



## hiver2601

Erik in sac said:


> just use babelfish online translator, works well


Eric, thanks for the suggestion, but I would like to make absolute sure I get it right - before putting something on the frame....


----------



## Vee

Vee said:


> I am glad we discussed carbon steerers again, because it reminded me to go check Specialized's website to see if their carbon steerer expander plug was back in stock (it has been out for a couple months). Low and behold, they are back in stock! IMO, this plug is the best designed plug I have found for carbon steerers. A plus is that, at 26-29 grams, they are lighter than the Neco by a couple grams. Add a lighter weight top cap and you can end up shaving 12 or more grams off while further strengthening your carbon steed!


FWIW, I just got my specialized steerer plug in and the OD of the plug is too large for my FM015's carbon steerer. My steerer appears to be just a hair under 22.2mm ID and the plug wants something like 22.6 mm ID. Also, the compression plug on the specialized weighted 4 grams less and was double the length of the neco compression plug. 

I ran some tests with a few pieces of cut steerer to determine just how much the compression plug supports the steerer and I was surprised. I am actually going to flip my view and say that it is better to have either:

a. A plug long enough to support the full clamping area from the stem.
or
b. No space above the stem to allow the plug to support as much of the clamping area from the stem as possible.

I am considering looking for a longer compression plug, but I am concerned about finding one that will fit inside of this steerer. Does anyone know of a longer (35+ mm) compression plug that will fit inside of these steerers? I think the Deda/Cinelli plug looks awesome but the OD states 23.5 mm which is entirely too large...


----------



## asherstash1

mfuchs said:


> No trouble. I just used PVC tubing and whacked it a few times on the floor and it went down. For the bottom bearing I used a long bolt and some washers to press the bearing in since it sits below flush in the bottom head tube cup. Both frames went together nicely.


oh god, after more sober less frustrated inspection of interior of headtube, a large seam of excess carbon was preventing bearing seating properly... what an idiot i am... bike will be finished 2morro... 
also now cables soldered gore setup a dream and brilliant performance 

+10 to kode bikes for doing everything right at all points
-10 for my drunken stupidity...


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> FWIW, I just got my specialized steerer plug in and the OD of the plug is too large for my FM015's carbon steerer. My steerer appears to be just a hair under 22.2mm ID and the plug wants something like 22.6 mm ID. Also, the compression plug on the specialized weighted 4 grams less and was double the length of the neco compression plug.
> 
> I ran some tests with a few pieces of cut steerer to determine just how much the compression plug supports the steerer and I was surprised. I am actually going to flip my view and say that it is better to have either:
> 
> a. A plug long enough to support the full clamping area from the stem.
> or
> b. No space above the stem to allow the plug to support as much of the clamping area from the stem as possible.
> 
> I am considering looking for a longer compression plug, but I am concerned about finding one that will fit inside of this steerer. Does anyone know of a longer (35+ mm) compression plug that will fit inside of these steerers? I think the Deda/Cinelli plug looks awesome but the OD states 23.5 mm which is entirely too large...


this Pro CARBON Compression Plug- 1-1/8 Inch, 50mm All Carbon Stem Cap: • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer

or

this Amazon.com: Profile Design Universal Gap Cap (Black): Sports & Outdoors

or

this Amazon.com: Profile Design Carbon Bicycle Gap Cap - ACKGAP1: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Vee

hiver2601 said:


> Update from Gotobike on the Exocet frame: Their mold is broken(?) so they cannot deliver it anymore (TT233)
> 
> Did anyone order a Exocet Clone from another vendor than Gotobike they can recommend?


Bummer. I am finally in the market for a TT frame and this was one I have been eyeing.


----------



## persondude27

Vee said:


> Bummer. I am finally in the market for a TT frame and this was one I have been eyeing.


Wasn't this the frame that there were some questionable distribution problems? I think they weren't allowed to sell to Britain because Planet X owned the rights or some bidness. That makes their excuse sound much more fishy.

That said, the Planet X Exocet is only about 20% more expensive than the versions of the TT233 I saw... And the back/black is freaking GORGEOUS in real life.

Planet X - Exocet TT / Triathlon Frame


----------



## votoms888

I just contacted Jenny today. She said the wait on a 50cm FM039 w/o ISP is around a 40day lead. I am still considering it. My wife won't let me buy another bike unless I break 1000kms on the one I just got last week. =D


----------



## maxxevv

votoms888 said:


> I just contacted Jenny today. She said the wait on a 50cm FM039 w/o ISP is around a 40day lead. I am still considering it. My wife won't let me buy another bike unless I break 1000kms on the one I just got last week. =D


You should hit the 1000km by the time the 40days lead time is up right ?? :idea:


----------



## votoms888

maxxevv said:


> You should hit the 1000km by the time the 40days lead time is up right ?? :idea:


Hoping to. I just got in to biking. Hadn't been on a bike since I was like 11 and that was 23 years ago. =P 

Bought a nice flatbar roadbike and having major fun with it. I have a 25km ride planned out for tomorrow AM so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## votoms888

Read thru about 30+ pages of this thread and have a couple questions. 

I am looking for a more relaxed geometry, can any of you veterans here suggest which hongfu / flyxii / dengfu frames you would suggest?

I am leaning towards the Hongfu FM039 or Flyxii FLX-FR-301, any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyyangdu

*Dengfu FM028 Price*



BacDoc said:


> I am ready to order and my choices are Deng Fu FM028 or Hong Fu FM039 both non-ISP.and 3k gloss
> 
> Prices (ship to Florida) with headset/seat post/derailleur hanger/shipping/PayPal charges are:
> 
> FM028 from Deng Fu - $700 USD
> 
> FM039 from Hong Fu - $660 USD
> 
> Anyone want to share an opinion on these two frame sets?
> Geometries are similar - any major differences between these?


hello BacDoc, how are you! this is tony writing from Dengfu china. i am writing in the forums at the first. Can you inform me who provide the price (total 700usd) ? I am sure we havenot provide high cost for FM028. if you have any question pls contact me website dengfubikes i am very sorry for my poor english.


----------



## PauliG

*Dengfu*



tonyyangdu said:


> hello BacDoc, how are you! this is tony writing from Dengfu china. i am writing in the forums at the first. Can you inform me who provide the price (total 700usd) ? I am sure we havenot provide high cost for FM028. if you have any question pls contact me website dengfubikes i am very sorry for my poor english.


Hi Tony
Your post just got me thinking. Could you post prices that are available on your frames/wheels etc., for readers of this forum? The fact that you are reading the forum is good. You must be getting a lot of business through this forum so perhaps you could offer a discount on normal prices to members? Your English is fine ;-)
PauliG


----------



## antifocus

My second post here.....
My discounted FM015 ISP from hongfu arrived couple days ago, nice finish, still trying to install the crown race(fork crown measured 39.8mm btw) and waiting for my wheels.
Jenny from hongfu is quite nice to contact to, but not very responsive, I am Chinese so I guess that saves a lot of trouble.
I contacted dengfu before but they quote me a RMB price a little higher than their USD price(converted to RMB of course) to internatioal buyer.


----------



## andol

Is there anyone who can show pictures of a FM039 from hongfu. 
Would be nice to see if anybody has actually recieved it and can post a review of the ride. 
Interested in the space between frame and backwheel, is there a problem?. 
Would be happy if you could message we, and exchange pictures.


----------



## PauliG

andol said:


> Is there anyone who can show pictures of a FM039 from hongfu.
> Would be nice to see if anybody has actually recieved it and can post a review of the ride.
> Interested in the space between frame and backwheel, is there a problem?.
> Would be happy if you could message we, and exchange pictures.


If you go back a few pages there are pics of a fm39 and a review on clearance and ride. Perhaps search the thread for more info?


----------



## andol

Have done that, but would appreciate more than one reference. 
I have seen many examples of the Fm028, but very few of the FM039. 
And the FM039 seems more interesting now


----------



## andol

seems like much interest, many orders, few deliveries


----------



## yoel_007

*Rosetti "italian" bikes*

I been having my eye on one of the Rosetti bikes, but i never seen one around nor pictures ..is there anybody out there that owns one, i would like to hear their input about em.
In the other hand, I love Pinarello but its so sketchy cuz of the China/taiwan market offering killer deals on Ebay ...whats going on pls?! 
anyone with some serious input..
cheers,
yoel nyc


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

I have a question about the DengFu wheels, I'm using the brake pads that came with them but they seem to be leaving behind a white powder, maybe the wheel's clearcoat coming off? Is this normal?


----------



## Kris2fur

*Thanks to everyone on this thread*

Hey guys,

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this thread who posted thoughtful questions and answers. 

I dont know $h!7 about road bikes but these posts pointed me in the right direction. I was able to build out a 17lb 12oz (8080g) carbon fiber bike for $1050 over a 3 month span. I’m totally happy with the setup and the rig is hella fun to ride.

I bought all the stuff from flyxii.com, craigslist, and ebay. I only had to go to the local shop for the extended recessed allen head nuts for the brakeset which was an absurd 18 bucks for 2. Also, them Chinese doods at flyxii were cool. I don’t know how the heck they did it but they shipped it to me in 5 days after I sent the paypal through.

Here’s the setup…

Frame & Fork: 54 FLY-FR-311, 3k weave
Handlebar: FLX-HB-012
Stem: FLX-ST-003
Headset: FLX-HS-005
Grips: FSA
Seatpost: Bontrager RXL
Saddle: WTB Silverado
Wheelset: Shimano RS20
Tires: Michelin Pro3 Race
Tubes: Michelin Aircomp UL
Crankset: Dura Ace 7700, 172.5, 53/39
BB: Dura Ace 7700
Shifters: Dura Ace 7700
Front & Rear Derailleur: Dura Ace 7700
Chain: Dura Ace 7700
Cassette: Dura Ace 7700
Brake set: Dura Ace 7700
Cable Set: Dura Ace
Pedals: Shimano PD-A530


Yes, I built it at work in a empty cubicle. No, my wife does not know that I built this bike.


Cheers!


----------



## votoms888

Looks super nice. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## votoms888

Can you guys post more pics of built up FM039's?


----------



## willowthewhite

andol said:


> Have done that, but would appreciate more than one reference.
> I have seen many examples of the Fm028, but very few of the FM039.
> And the FM039 seems more interesting now





votoms888 said:


> Can you guys post more pics of built up FM039's?


I should have my FM039 built up for the weekend, once done I'll put up some photos, but as far as wheel clearance goes, there is a plenty of room for a 23c Conti GP4000s


----------



## andrew_r

Kris2fur said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this thread who posted thoughtful questions and answers.
> 
> I dont know $h!7 about road bikes but these posts pointed me in the right direction. I was able to build out a 17lb 12oz (8080g) carbon fiber bike for $1050 over a 3 month span. I’m totally happy with the setup and the rig is hella fun to ride.
> 
> I bought all the stuff from flyxii.com, craigslist, and ebay. I only had to go to the local shop for the extended recessed allen head nuts for the brakeset which was an absurd 18 bucks for 2. Also, them Chinese doods at flyxii were cool. I don’t know how the heck they did it but they shipped it to me in 5 days after I sent the paypal through.
> 
> Here’s the setup…
> 
> <>
> Yes, I built it at work in a empty cubicle. No, my wife does not know that I built this bike.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Only thing I'd say is that is a pretty tall set of spacers on the steerer unless that's just the initial build setup and to be sorted asap. Nice tho' and love the 'built at work' !


----------



## V3L0X

Hey Guys,

I've been learning a ton of stuff on this site, but I'm still just a jackass when it comes to this stuff. The guy at the LBS who's more of a master mechanic and only builds uber custom bikes told me I should go to BD for the best bang for my buck and that he would build it up and service it and it would be my best route, but over the course of doing research I came across the Asian threads and have some questions.

I know this isn't necessarily the right thread, but nobody even in the component threads says where they are getting their groupsets. Is there someone off ebay that is trusted? I saw Hong-Fu is selling Sram MB groupsets. Can you get road groupsets from Hong-Fu, Deng-Fu, Flyxii etc.?

Do I need to order the Asian headsets or bottom brackets? This concerns me as some people have F'd their stuff up by sanding things down. Or will a Chris King drop right in there? 

Same goes for the wheels, can I buy the rims and then any hub and spoke will match up and do I go from the Asian guys or an Ebay site? The dude who will be building it is a big wheel guy, his sets usually go for around $2500 or more. I guess he's got some patent or something on a hub and that's his sh!t. He's a real grouchy [email protected]@rd until you get to know him and then he's really damn cool. So I'm wondering if I get the rims and then let him do his magic with the rest. I just don't have the pocket change for a set of $2500 rims. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## persondude27

V3L0X said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been learning a ton of stuff on this site, but I'm still just a jackass when it comes to this stuff. The guy at the LBS who's more of a master mechanic and only builds uber custom bikes told me I should go to BD for the best bang for my buck and that he would build it up and service it and it would be my best route, but over the course of doing research I came across the Asian threads and have some questions.
> 
> I know this isn't necessarily the right thread, but nobody even in the component threads says where they are getting their groupsets. Is there someone off ebay that is trusted? I saw Hong-Fu is selling Sram MB groupsets. Can you get road groupsets from Hong-Fu, Deng-Fu, Flyxii etc.?
> 
> Do I need to order the Asian headsets or bottom brackets? This concerns me as some people have F'd their stuff up by sanding things down. Or will a Chris King drop right in there?
> 
> Same goes for the wheels, can I buy the rims and then any hub and spoke will match up and do I go from the Asian guys or an Ebay site? The dude who will be building it is a big wheel guy, his sets usually go for around $2500 or more. I guess he's got some patent or something on a hub and that's his sh!t. He's a real grouchy [email protected]@rd until you get to know him and then he's really damn cool. So I'm wondering if I get the rims and then let him do his magic with the rest. I just don't have the pocket change for a set of $2500 rims.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


1) I bought my grouppo second hand, piecing it together off of fleabay, craigslist, and the RBR classifieds.
2) No, you don't need to order Asian headsets. They are just popular because they're cheap and OK quality. I personally replaced a piece in mine to get rid of some play. Use your normal BB - that is specified when you order the bike. Many of the new ones are coming with BB90, but most are still available with the standard 30 whatnotwhozit.
3) If your guy is a top-dollar wheelbuilder, he may scoff at the chinese rims. Usually, the only thing that matters is how they're drilled - 16 hole, 20 hole, 24 hole, 28 hole, 32 hole, etc. Match that with your hubs, get the right length spoke, etc.


----------



## tonyyangdu

*DengFu paypal and pls pay attention to*



MogUk said:


> Update
> 
> After Tony confirmed in an email that I needed to recall the money from Paypal, I went ahead and raised a dispute with Paypal. Paypal are still after 24hrs waiting for 'Tony' to respond!
> 
> I've since emailed Tony politely reminding him that Paypal are waiting for a response. For the first time in a month he hasn't responded..
> 
> To anyone dealing with Tony, please be careful, yes he is quick to reply, but over the last month I've been told one story after another and now cannot trust a word he says/types...
> 
> Watch this space........


This is tony writing. I come from Dengfu bikes.(website: dengfubikes.com) or (dengfu.en.alibaba.com)

Thanks for all. I read some news what paypal account payment that in recently.

In recently The cheater who imitate tony to cheat customer payment.
The cheater also call tony. thebad actor often provide cheaper price for customer ,but actule he can not shipping any thing. He use simila emaill address as me.
The cheater address is dengfubikes(at)yao.com; but i use 163.com.
I think the cheater only accept wester union payment.

We will clarify under case:

1, I (Tony) and Mina work for Dengfubikes. Dengfu bikes is legal and excellent company;
2, Tony contact email address: dengfubikes(at)163.com or tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
Mina contact email address: dengfusales(at)163.com;
3, Paypal address is tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;

usual we only accept payment by paypal and my company account ; so pls dont belive any wester union.

Thanks your support!
thanks for all.
Tony from Dengfu bikes


----------



## tuffguy1500

hiver2601 said:


> Update from Gotobike on the Exocet frame: Their mold is broken(?) so they cannot deliver it anymore (TT233)
> 
> Did anyone order a Exocet Clone from another vendor than Gotobike they can recommend?


do a search in version 4. I was able to buy mine from gotobike, but I have seen at least two other companies carry it, I just can't remember who they are. a quick search on alibaba might yield some results, then do your research from there.

I've clocked 500 or so miles on mine, with 4 tt's and two triathlons and it feel superb. I posted previously in some threads with pics, do a username search if you want to see them. GL!


----------



## ericTheHalf

ericTheHalf said:


> I hope that is just a little bit too flexible. I just order one this week. I guess I'll see for myself.





koniek said:


> Ok, i will wait for your impressions





mroek said:


> I've recently built a FM028 in size 60, and to be honest I think it is a bit too flexible. However, it is to be expected that large frames are more flexible than smaller, and I haven't had the opportunity to compare with other carbon frames this large.


Koniek,

I'm sure you haven't been able to sleep while waiting for my impressions, so here there are. I think "a bit too flexible" is just a little bit. It certainly isn't troubling, nor would I steer anyone away from an FM028 because of it. Before I bought the FMO28 I test road a bunch of carbon bikes; Trek, Specialized, Giant, Wilier, Fuji, Orbea and to be honest I got numb to them I nothing stood out. The FM028 feels like I remember them all feeling. 

After a few hundred miles I'm perfectly happy with it. If Dengfu wants to send me one that is a little stiffer at the bottom bracket, I'd take it but I would be in no rush to build it up.

-eric


----------



## bushidokawi

here's my final build. I had issues with the steerer tube, and had to run to 3 different mechanics who could not install the crown race due to the tolerance was too big on the fork. finally a frame builder bore out and took of a few mills off the race crown internal diameter. Everything else was good. Final build below
Durace ace 7900 and ultegra 6700 group
spinergy carbon clinchers
17.9lbs. A little porky but the frame and fork were 1.75kg so not too light and my carbon rims are 1.8kg
Rode it for 8 miles and it felt GREAT!, very responsive and fast. Will ride it 48 miles tomorrow.


----------



## wevergo

Very very nice bike!
(stem upside down ???)


----------



## Eyon

Diggin' the red spokes!


----------



## svard75

bushidokawi said:


> here's my final build. I had issues with the steerer tube, and had to run to 3 different mechanics who could not install the crown race due to the tolerance was too big on the fork. finally a frame builder bore out and took of a few mills off the race crown internal diameter. Everything else was good. Final build below
> Durace ace 7900 and ultegra 6700 group
> spinergy carbon clinchers
> 17.9lbs. A little porky but the frame and fork were 1.75kg so not too light and my carbon rims are 1.8kg
> Rode it for 8 miles and it felt GREAT!, very responsive and fast. Will ride it 48 miles tomorrow.


What a nice turn out! I like everything except there's too many spacers under the stem and I would try flipping the stem. Stems with rise make me think of cyclocross. Did the spinergy wheels come with red spokes?


----------



## baptizare

*FLX-FR-305 Frame Order from flyxii*

My frame is already here just need to wait for the announcement for the custom that I need to pickup the frame in the post office. Hopefully I can pick up the frame tomorrow 

Not to bad since from the order placed on 9 September 2011 because I order a clear "matt" 3K finish.

2011-09-17 13:54:00	YUNAN Posting 
2011-09-21 15:36:00	REPUBLIC OF INDONESIA JAKARTA SH Released from Customs


----------



## Eyon

Mine arrived! Delivery from Shenzhen, China, to Cambridge, England in 4 days! Incredible.

Frame looks fantastic, pics to follow!


----------



## XR4Ti

Kris2fur said:


> [...]
> Yes, I built it at work in a empty cubicle. No, my wife does not know that I built this bike.


Sorry honey, I need to work late again tonight...


----------



## andrew_r

Just received an email from Gotobike with info on their sales of a (genuine ?) Merckx frame which they will be selling :

Eddy as our customer, who cancell the road frame order after production done.
Which frame after their permission, are allowed to sell at the special price, at USD350/set including frame+fork+seatpost+seatclamp.
Have stocking as following，
If there any you need pls keep me informed.
Best regards!
Loice

440mm 12 sets USD350/frame,fork,seat post,clamp 
480mm 30 sets USD350/frame,fork,seat post,clamp 
520mm 97 sets USD350/frame,fork,seat post,clamp 
560mm 28 sets USD350/frame,fork,seat post,clamp 

Requested and received geo pdfs : sizes 440/480/520/560, which have horizontal tt's of 528/546/570/591

Tempted - perfect size for me (546 TT ideal) wonder if these are REALLY are (or were going to be) a genuine Merckx frame - which one or is it a model that Merckx decided to not actually put to market ?


----------



## MogUk

tonyyangdu said:


> 1, I (Tony) and Mina work for Dengfubikes. Dengfu bikes is legal and excellent company;
> 2, Tony contact email address: dengfubikes(at)163.com or tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
> Mina contact email address: dengfusales(at)163.com;
> 3, Paypal address is tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
> 
> usual we only accept payment by paypal and my company account ; so pls dont belive any wester union.
> 
> Thanks your support!
> thanks for all.
> Tony from Dengfu bikes


Tony, if this is all true, and I'm doubtful, then you seriously need to look into this.

Up until last week the contact address on your website was dengfubikesATyahoo.com
Whoever this 'fake' Tony is, he has a very good idea about your products, model numbers and pricing. They also have an exact copy of the PI that you send out to customers.

If this is simply someone scamming, then why on earth would they carry on responding to emails after taking the money?

I'm sorry Tony, this is not as clear as you are making out. I genuinely believe I placed an order with yourself, paid via Paypal, and you couldn't deliver.


----------



## bushidokawi

Yes the spinergy wheels came with red spokes. I will get a new stem to complete the carbon fiber set. What stem do you guys recommend?


----------



## MickeH

MogUk said:


> Tony, if this is all true, and I'm doubtful, then you seriously need to look into this.
> 
> Up until last week the contact address on your website was dengfubikesATyahoo.com
> Whoever this 'fake' Tony is, he has a very good idea about your products, model numbers and pricing. They also have an exact copy of the PI that you send out to customers.
> 
> If this is simply someone scamming, then why on earth would they carry on responding to emails after taking the money?
> 
> I'm sorry Tony, this is not as clear as you are making out. I genuinely believe I placed an order with yourself, paid via Paypal, and you couldn't deliver.


When I enquired about the FM028 I got a reply from dengfubikes(at)yahoo.com. I used dengfubikes(at)163.com to contact DengFu.

[EDIT: corrected myself]


----------



## pyattbl

tonyyangdu said:


> This is tony writing. I come from Dengfu bikes.(website: dengfubikes.com) or (dengfu.en.alibaba.com)
> 
> Thanks for all. I read some news what paypal account payment that in recently.
> 
> In recently The cheater who imitate tony to cheat customer payment.
> The cheater also call tony. thebad actor often provide cheaper price for customer ,but actule he can not shipping any thing. He use simila emaill address as me.
> The cheater address is dengfubikes(at)yao.com; but i use 163.com.
> I think the cheater only accept wester union payment.
> 
> We will clarify under case:
> 
> 1, I (Tony) and Mina work for Dengfubikes. Dengfu bikes is legal and excellent company;
> 2, Tony contact email address: dengfubikes(at)163.com or tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
> Mina contact email address: dengfusales(at)163.com;
> 3, Paypal address is tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
> 
> usual we only accept payment by paypal and my company account ; so pls dont belive any wester union.
> 
> Thanks your support!
> thanks for all.
> Tony from Dengfu bikes


Tony, thanks for posting this! I have purchased two frames from Dengfu (Mina) this year, and have nothing but positive things to say about the quality and service. It is sad that someone has imitated your email address and contact info in order to scam unsuspecting people out of their money. Your note, and the various posts on these forums, will go a long way toward thwarting them. 

As you say, the real Dengfu is a legal, excellent company. I will add "ethical" to that mix. I will definitely buy from Dengfu again! Best of luck.


----------



## andrew_r

re the Merckx frame - more I look I wonder - fork with alu steerer and slim top, not the current with a bulge at the top, frames don't look like any of the current frames, junction of HT with TT and DT is much slimmer than the Gotobike frame.


----------



## Klitgaard

bushidokawi said:


> here's my final build. I had issues with the steerer tube, and had to run to 3 different mechanics who could not install the crown race due to the tolerance was too big on the fork. finally a frame builder bore out and took of a few mills off the race crown internal diameter. Everything else was good. Final build below
> Durace ace 7900 and ultegra 6700 group
> spinergy carbon clinchers
> 17.9lbs. A little porky but the frame and fork were 1.75kg so not too light and my carbon rims are 1.8kg
> Rode it for 8 miles and it felt GREAT!, very responsive and fast. Will ride it 48 miles tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Love the painting. From where did you get the frame? I maybe would put another name on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## hiver2601

tuffguy1500 said:


> do a search in version 4. I was able to buy mine from gotobike, but I have seen at least two other companies carry it, I just can't remember who they are. a quick search on alibaba might yield some results, then do your research from there.
> 
> I've clocked 500 or so miles on mine, with 4 tt's and two triathlons and it feel superb. I posted previously in some threads with pics, do a username search if you want to see them. GL!


Thanks TG, will do!


----------



## svard75

bushidokawi said:


> Yes the spinergy wheels came with red spokes. I will get a new stem to complete the carbon fiber set. What stem do you guys recommend?


Nothings wrong with the stem. Just flip it so it's more parallel with the Top tube.


----------



## Satanpez

Flip the stem based on looks?

Put the stem where it should be based on positioning!


----------



## FTR

svard75 said:


> Nothings wrong with the stem. Just flip it so it's more parallel with the Top tube.


Unfortunately based on what I see there with 40mm of spacers and a flipped stem I am wondering whether this frame is simply the wrong size or geometry for the poster.

It would have a *LOT *of saddle to bar drop without it though.


----------



## bushidokawi

right, without the spacers the drop from the saddle to the bar would be too big. I'm still tinkering with it though, I've only ridden it for one day and it's not perfectly positioned yet.


----------



## svard75

IDK guys with the flipped stem it looks fine to me, aggressive but fine. My FM015 has a much greater seat to bar drop and I am fine riding on the hoods and in the bars as needed. Maybe you should have considered an FM028.


----------



## persondude27

svard75 said:


> IDK guys with the flipped stem it looks fine to me, aggressive but fine. My FM015 has a much greater seat to bar drop and I am fine riding on the hoods and in the bars as needed. Maybe you should have considered an FM028.


While I am usually a huge advocate of Slamming That ****, some people don't want it slammed. I know the FM028 has a slightly taller headtube, but it also rides a little different (less stiff in the front end).

At least he didn't buy a Trek.


----------



## beston

I got that e-mail from Gotobike too. It strikes me as odd that the frames have Merckx's old logos and look absolutely nothing like the current Merck's frames.


----------



## FTR

persondude27 said:


> While I am usually a huge advocate of Slamming That ****, some people don't want it slammed. I know the FM028 has a slightly taller headtube, but it also rides a little different (less stiff in the front end).
> 
> At least he didn't buy a Trek.


I am having to question the thinking that a FM028 with taller HT is going to be less stiff than any of the options here with a shorter HT and 40mm of spacers. That means that you somehow think that the fork steerer tube and spacers is stiffer than the carbon HT plus fork steerer tube will be.


----------



## asianarnold1

*Much better in person*



[IMG said:


> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/powersellercorp/88822e8f.jpg[/IMG]


I work in the same building as bushido** and i saw the bike first hand today. It's excellent and well worth the low price. The 3k frame itself is solid and beefy. 
The paintjob is A+ with sharp lines and no bleeding, and the sparkle on the red trim is nice. Im sure if you place it side by side against the real thing, then there's a big difference. But hey, any of you got one? 

congrats! you take an extra long pull on our next lunch ride!!


----------



## bradf24

*Dengfu*



pyattbl said:


> Tony, thanks for posting this! I have purchased two frames from Dengfu (Mina) this year, and have nothing but positive things to say about the quality and service. It is sad that someone has imitated your email address and contact info in order to scam unsuspecting people out of their money. Your note, and the various posts on these forums, will go a long way toward thwarting them.
> 
> As you say, the real Dengfu is a legal, excellent company. I will add "ethical" to that mix. I will definitely buy from Dengfu again! Best of luck.



I too had an excellent experience dealing with Mina at Dengfu and have received my FM015 in excellent shape including frame & fork (both custom painted in two colors), bars, stem, post, clamp, neco head set, and cages...all delivered to California in abouut 8 days. Paid through paypal to Tony in late July and all went perfectly. Go to their web site to get the correct email addresses or use Tony's post for correct info.
Brad Fuller


----------



## baptizare

The frame arrived and they sent me The FLX-FR-305 frame set with the wrong finish, I did specify the 3K finish to be "matte" it comes with the standard gloss finish.
I've sent Mandy an e-mail asking FLXII to resolve this..will update the outcome


----------



## petercycling

*New Style*


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> I am having to question the thinking that a FM028 with taller HT is going to be less stiff than any of the options here with a shorter HT and 40mm of spacers. That means that you somehow think that the fork steerer tube and spacers is stiffer than the carbon HT plus fork steerer tube will be.


I'm gonna agree with FTR on this point. Instead of maybe the ht flexing it will be the steerer which imo is more dangerous. Go back a few pages where the discussion around proper steerer installation and you'll see they indicate maximum amount of spacer under the stem to use. 
In any case your bikes sexy 

Btw I haven't seen many complaints about front end flex in the fm028. Where did you get that info? I'm thinking of going for a 28 in the near future and I'm a heavy guy 210lbs.


----------



## Black37

HEY PETERCYCLING - I really like your FM015 build. Looks great. I am wondering which type font was used for the "petercyling" on your forks? I would like this same font on my toptube.


----------



## PauliG

Satanpez said:


> Flip the stem based on looks?
> 
> Put the stem where it should be based on positioning!


Nice bike.
Is that a 'B' on the stem? If so ,the stem is the right way up ;-)


----------



## tonyyangdu

hello bradf24, thanks for your support. Also i hope that more people can help us to clarify the case catch the cheater .And we will try our best to do. also we hope we can provide best service and high quality carbon parts in the future. thanks again.


----------



## tonyyangdu

*Dengfu FM028 Price*



PauliG said:


> Hi Tony
> Your post just got me thinking. Could you post prices that are available on your frames/wheels etc., for readers of this forum? The fact that you are reading the forum is good. You must be getting a lot of business through this forum so perhaps you could offer a discount on normal prices to members? Your English is fine ;-)
> PauliG


hello PauliG, thanks for your inquiry. I think i can not post our price list on the forum. Because more competitive company will know our company price in here, I think it is not good for our company. if people have more question , you can send me email. My email address is dengfubikes(at)163.com.. Thanks for all.


----------



## tonyyangdu

*DengFu paypal and pls pay attention to*



FTR said:


> The problem with these guys is that their inventory fluctuates quickly.
> 1 minute they have frames in stock and the next they are gone.
> That being said I was told up front when I actually placed my order by Mina that my frame would need to be built from scratch as they were out of stock and would take 3 - 4 weeks (it was detailed on my invoice). When I originally spoke to her a couple of days prior they had what I wanted in stock and could ship it within 2 weeks (after custom painting).



hello FTR, this is tony writing.(really Tony come from Dengfu company).I am in china. 
My email address is dengfubikes(at)63.com; the cheater use a similar emaill address as dengfubikes(at)yaoo.comIn rencently I received some message from my customer.The cheater (tony) use similar email address and communion with my customer.in factly the cheater can not shipping any frame and can not do any painting. also the cheater only accepty wester union payment. Now i hope moer people provide the cheater more detail (as live address and mobil number), i will report police. thanks again for all.


----------



## tonyyangdu

bradf24 said:


> I too had an excellent experience dealing with Mina at Dengfu and have received my FM015 in excellent shape including frame & fork (both custom painted in two colors), bars, stem, post, clamp, neco head set, and cages...all delivered to California in abouut 8 days. Paid through paypal to Tony in late July and all went perfectly. Go to their web site to get the correct email addresses or use Tony's post for correct info.
> Brad Fuller


hello brad fuller, thanks for all.
Now i clear that our address is dengfubikes(at)163.com or dengfusales(at)163.com;
Usual we only accept paypal payment and my company account payment; 

The cheater eamill address is denfubbikes(at)yaoo.com;
So pls people be careful of.
Tony (Really tony, come from dengfu)


----------



## tonyyangdu

*DengFu paypal and pls pay attention to*



MickeH said:


> When I enquired about the FM028 I got a reply from dengfubikes(at)yahoo.com. I used dengfubikes(at)163.com to contact DengFu.
> 
> [EDIT: corrected myself]


Hello micheh, thanks for all. can you inform me your email address? i will cheak again and send your reply.best regards .
tony


----------



## tonyyangdu

MogUk said:


> Tony, if this is all true, and I'm doubtful, then you seriously need to look into this.
> 
> Up until last week the contact address on your website was dengfubikesATyahoo.com
> Whoever this 'fake' Tony is, he has a very good idea about your products, model numbers and pricing. They also have an exact copy of the PI that you send out to customers.
> 
> If this is simply someone scamming, then why on earth would they carry on responding to emails after taking the money?
> 
> I'm sorry Tony, this is not as clear as you are making out. I genuinely believe I placed an order with yourself, paid via Paypal, and you couldn't deliver.


 (can you inform me your email address, i will check and reply) Tony

hello Moguk, you can check our website. dengfubikes.com[/url] ;my emaill address is [B]dengfubikes(at)163.com, [/B]; I think The cheater only can cheat the payment by email with customer communion .also i think the cheater only can accept wester union payment. because he can not shipping any thing.

But now i also have one question, why the cheater can got my customer email address?
I know that there are some computer virus in some times. Now i already update our computer and install software and kill the virus.
if you have any suggest pls contact me. 
best regards
Tony (come from dengfu)


----------



## Birddog

The Merckx from Gotobike most closely resembles the CHM, but that frame was made in Europe. The geos are close, but not quite exact as near as I can tell.


----------



## BacDoc

tonyyangdu said:


> (can you inform me your email address, i will check and reply) Tony
> 
> hello Moguk, you can check our website. dengfubikes.com[/url] ;my emaill address is [B]dengfubikes(at)163.com, [/B]; I think The cheater only can cheat the payment by email with customer communion .also i think the cheater only can accept wester union payment. because he can not shipping any thing.
> 
> But now i also have one question, why the cheater can got my customer email address?
> I know that there are some computer virus in some times. Now i already update our computer and install software and kill the virus.
> if you have any suggest pls contact me.
> best regards
> Tony (come from dengfu)


Tony

I got replies from [email protected] and that Tony wanted payment thru western union. After seeing posts by MogUK and the western union transfer I had second thoughts and ended up buying frame from Hong Fu.

I had to double check my contact there too because of suspicious activities over the Internet.

Sorry this cost you a sale as I really wanted FM028. Hope you catch the cheater!


----------



## ultreia

Hello, someone know who is the real maker of 
Granville Sonic SL, the frame is beautiful. I can't put an URL now... but the site is granvillebikes dot com

Also I am looking for the real maker of BH G5... but it is too difficult...


----------



## persondude27

FTR said:


> I am having to question the thinking that a FM028 with taller HT is going to be less stiff than any of the options here with a shorter HT and 40mm of spacers. That means that you somehow think that the fork steerer tube and spacers is stiffer than the carbon HT plus fork steerer tube will be.


My bad! I meant that the geometry makes it ride different, as well as the fact that the -front triangle- is stiffer compared to the FM028. The FM028 is stiff, but the FM015 can be downright jarring on some dirt.


----------



## petepeterson

FTR what makes you an expert on geometry other than posting on this forum a lot? 

Folks be wary who's advice you take on the internets. 

Not intending this to be troll-like but dude there is clearly nothing wrong with the pina fit it's just clear that the guy wants the "i'm a 60 yr old with no flexibility" fit on a flashy bike made for racing which is pretty much 80% of this thread. Having ones bars are at the same height as the saddle on a road bike is ridiculous in my books.


----------



## svard75

Tony if your website has the correct email address on it then don't worry about coming here to defend yourself. We should all point people interested in either DengFu or HongFu's stuff to their website not posting addresses here. It's too confusing. If I were a newb coming on here reading all those prior posts It would just turn me off of DengFu altogether.
*
Visitors if you require contact information for either DengFu or HongFu visit their respective websites:

Hong Fu Bikes 
HongFu Sports Equipmen CO.,LTD - HongFu Sports Equipmen CO.,LTD

Deng Fu Bikes
DengFuBieks*


----------



## persondude27

I am not an expert, but I have spent some time on both the FM028 and the FM015 (a huge amount of time on the latter). When I bought my bike, I spent quite a bit of time comparing the geometry charts (Cheap Carbon Frames).

That said, the fact that the "60 yr old with no flexibility" is riding a flashy bike means that he's out riding instead of sitting on a couch somewhere waiting to collect social security.


----------



## beston

bushidokawi said:


> I love how I post a pic of my final build and the a**hat robdamanii gives me a negative rep for "poor quality counterfeit" Keep fighting the good fight bro ;-)


Don't worry about that guy. He's a troll that is under the misunderstanding that his opinion matters to the rest of us. Why he even comes on this Chinese threads is beyond me.


----------



## willowthewhite

Well I was able to get my FM039 built today, one word sums it up.... *AMAZING*, The frame is just beautiful and so stiff the response from my pedal stroke is instant, I can definitely notice the difference from my Allez. I will be tacking it out on the club run on Sunday so will see what it's like after a proper ride.

The total build including pedals came in at 7.9Kg (17.4lbs) so not mega light but then the wheels are a little heavy and the pedals will be changed for something lighter soon.










And before any one points it out, the seat has been adjusted, since the photo was taken, and now is level.


----------



## FTR

petepeterson said:


> FTR what makes you an expert on geometry other than posting on this forum a lot?
> 
> Folks be wary who's advice you take on the internets.
> 
> Not intending this to be troll-like but dude there is clearly nothing wrong with the pina fit it's just clear that the guy wants the "i'm a 60 yr old with no flexibility" fit on a flashy bike made for racing which is pretty much 80% of this thread. Having ones bars are at the same height as the saddle on a road bike is ridiculous in my books.


Pete
Never said I was an expert on geometry and I dont believe I have actually given any geometry advice here. 
There is a difference between being an expert in geometry vs being able to see that 40mm of spacers with a flipped stem has occurred because the geometry of the bike is too aggressive.
And all I was getting at is that having a longer head tube would have solved this.
I was also disputing how a shorter stem with greater fork steerer and spacers hanging out the top of it could be stiffer than having a longer steerer tube with less spacers.

I did LOTS of research on the geometry charts and used the Stack and Reach calculator that I have posted here a number of times to work out which frames would suit me best.


----------



## FTR

willowthewhite said:


> Well I was able to get my FM039 built today, one word sums it up.... *AMAZING*, The frame is just beautiful and so stiff the response from my pedal stroke is instant, I can definitely notice the difference from my Allez. I will be tacking it out on the club run on Sunday so will see what it's like after a proper ride.
> 
> The total build including pedals came in at 7.9Kg (17.4lbs) so not mega light but then the wheels are a little heavy and the pedals will be changed for something lighter soon.
> 
> And before any one points it out, the seat has been adjusted, since the photo was taken, and now is level.


That is *NICE*.
Your seat is not level 

Jokes.


----------



## andrew_r

Re the Merckx - repliy from gotobike :
Yes, Eddy Merckx this model are with alloy steer fork.
This is 2009' model, which is old model.


----------



## BacDoc

Willowthewhite

Sweet build! Love the aero look-what wheel set is that? The weight is awesome, 17.4 with pedals is not bad especially for the price.

Just got my FM039 yesterday and will start the build next week. Anything tid bits you can share about your build will help. I have a local LBS doing the fork/headset.

Thanks!


----------



## PauliG

beston said:


> Don't worry about that guy. He's a troll that is under the misunderstanding that his opinion matters to the rest of us. Why he even comes on this Chinese threads is beyond me.


Looks like they banned that guy that you made the above comment in support of. I reckon he got a hard time, first with the crown race/ fork flaw comments and then the 'counterfeit' comment. Some people seem to be emotionally atached to what others do/buy/ride. My thing is buy the frame you like, at a price you can afford and just pedal it like there is no tomorrow


----------



## svard75

willowthewhite said:


> Well I was able to get my FM039 built today, one word sums it up.... *AMAZING*, The frame is just beautiful and so stiff the response from my pedal stroke is instant, I can definitely notice the difference from my Allez. I will be tacking it out on the club run on Sunday so will see what it's like after a proper ride.
> 
> The total build including pedals came in at 7.9Kg (17.4lbs) so not mega light but then the wheels are a little heavy and the pedals will be changed for something lighter soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before any one points it out, the seat has been adjusted, since the photo was taken, and now is level.


What a really nice turn out that was. Have you ridden it much? I'm curious as to how the shifters function seeing they are internally routed. Any sticking or rubbing? Are those Hong Fu wheels?


----------



## FTR

PauliG said:


> Looks like they banned that guy that you made the above comment in support of. I reckon he got a hard time, first with the crown race/ fork flaw comments and then the 'counterfeit' comment. Some people seem to be emotionally atached to what others do/buy/ride. My thing is buy the frame you like, at a price you can afford and just pedal it like there is no tomorrow


Who?
Bushido or Robdamanii?


----------



## raymonda

beston said:


> I got that e-mail from Gotobike too. It strikes me as odd that the frames have Merckx's old logos and look absolutely nothing like the current Merck's frames.


That looks like the 2008-2009 model not the current.


----------



## bradf24

*FM015 from Dengfu*

At the risk of being flamed for having too many spacers on my head tube, I would like to post here a picture of my FM015 from Dengfu built up with my one-year-old dura ace component save for the bars, seat post, clamp, stem, and bottle cages, all of which came from Dengfu, and the new wheels that everyone told me would make a huge difference. My descending on this frame is so much more confident and faster on my favorite descent than on my 10 year old LOOK AL384...this is the biggest change I have seen. As you will see it, about 16.5 lbs in the smallest size they make: the 49...a weight savings of almost 5 lbs over the LOOK. Unfortunately, I will have to get some help to figure out how to post a 3.5 mgb jpeg photo.
Brad


----------



## persondude27

Sounds like a rocking build. Go out and ride it!

Also, this website pay prove useful:
Resize Images online

There are a bunch of programs to do it, but this is probably one of the easier ways.


----------



## willowthewhite

BacDoc said:


> Willowthewhite
> 
> Sweet build! Love the aero look-what wheel set is that? The weight is awesome, 17.4 with pedals is not bad especially for the price.
> 
> Just got my FM039 yesterday and will start the build next week. Anything tid bits you can share about your build will help. I have a local LBS doing the fork/headset.
> 
> Thanks!


The wheel set are from Carbonzone on E-bay, 60mm carbon clinchers, will be getting some tubs for next years race season. As far as building it, apart from the headset fork crown race, which was incredibly tight to get on, the whole bike went together like a dream.



svard75 said:


> What a really nice turn out that was. Have you ridden it much? I'm curious as to how the shifters function seeing they are internally routed. Any sticking or rubbing? Are those Hong Fu wheels?


I have covered about 5 miles on it so far will be riding it to work today, and then out tomorrow on the club run. The gears shift fine no sticking or rubbing.


----------



## petercycling

Black37 said:


> HEY PETERCYCLING - I really like your FM015 build. Looks great. I am wondering which type font was used for the "petercyling" on your forks? I would like this same font on my toptube.


Thank you, I think the writing is CRUNCH but I'm not sure
Siht sharply from just a few stickers


----------



## PauliG

FTR said:


> Who?
> Bushido or Robdamanii?


Bushido


----------



## FTR

PauliG said:


> Bushido


Huh???


----------



## svard75

PauliG said:


> Bushido


Rob's the one going around flaming everyone with negative feedback. I know this is childish like him but if enough of us complain to the moderators maybe we can get him kicked


----------



## DiegoMontoya

That FM039 looks fantastic. If I weren't worried about the fork, I'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## persondude27

Get one and throw an 3T funda on it. Edit: Why are you afraid of the fork? Was it because of the guy who cracked his fork on his first ride down his driveway? I think that was the same guy who sanded his steerer tube to get the crown race to fit...


----------



## PauliG

FTR said:


> Huh???


What do you mean by 'huh' ? You posted as to whether it was him or that robdamanii guy


----------



## asherstash1

arghh i want a camera!! my build is finished an is IMBO prettier than anything else ive seen...
weighs 17.6 lb (8kg) with no saddle bag or bottles which is exactly what i expected 
its only had half mile sprint to check gear setup but felt very involving and direct but over cobbles on end of my road was better damped than on my chinarello, will be interested how it climbs and descends and how it delivers long rides comfort wise...


----------



## DiegoMontoya

persondude27 said:


> Get one and throw an 3T funda on it. Edit: Why are you afraid of the fork? Was it because of the guy who cracked his fork on his first ride down his driveway? I think that was the same guy who sanded his steerer tube to get the crown race to fit...


That's a great idea, actually. If a 3T Funda fork would fit, I'm all over that FM039. Great looking frame. 

Yep, that's exactly the story that got me worried about the fork.


----------



## FTR

PauliG said:


> What do you mean by 'huh' ? You posted as to whether it was him or that robdamanii guy


Sorry, I mean Huh as in why would he be banned when Rob has been infinitely worse with personal attacks and belittling of members for a long time.
Seems that Rob is a protected species on these boards.


----------



## PauliG

FTR said:


> Sorry, I mean Huh as in why would he be banned when Rob has been infinitely worse with personal attacks and belittling of members for a long time.
> Seems that Rob is a protected species on these boards.


Wonder if the decals on his Chinarello are ' 'Mafiello' or just ' Mafiosa' (if its a De Rosa copy) 
Actually, I may just order 'Mafiello' and 'Hand made in Naples' decals !


----------



## svard75

DiegoMontoya said:


> That's a great idea, actually. If a 3T Funda fork would fit, I'm all over that FM039. Great looking frame.
> 
> Yep, that's exactly the story that got me worried about the fork.


The FM039 has a 1 1/8 top 1.5 bottom headtube and you never know if it'll actually fit. What's wrong with getting the matching fork and headset? It'll simplify installation.


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> Sorry, I mean Huh as in why would he be banned when Rob has been infinitely worse with personal attacks and belittling of members for a long time.
> Seems that Rob is a protected species on these boards.


From a quick review of his blog site it appears he's some sort of cycling writer. I can only assume he's written some stuff for this site and they've granted him rights on this board. Frankly no one should pay attention. Its obvious why a person would play bully god on a forum. Because he's more than likely bullied by his wife in reality. Ha ha. Anyway enough chatting about this stuff let's see more potential builds and photos of current builds.


----------



## FTR

DiegoMontoya said:


> That's a great idea, actually. If a 3T Funda fork would fit, I'm all over that FM039. Great looking frame.
> 
> Yep, that's exactly the story that got me worried about the fork.


I have read 5 of these eBay and China threads.
I dont recall any other issues with the China forks.
That guy basically admitted he had caused his fork failure.


----------



## mrbubbles

svard75 said:


> From a quick review of his blog site it appears he's some sort of cycling writer.


A poor one at that, there's nothing he has written that hasn't been written more thoroughly by other more seasoned cyclists without brand ocd complex.


----------



## FTR

mrbubbles said:


> A poor one at that, there's nothing he has written that hasn't been written more thoroughly by other more seasoned cyclists without brand ocd complex.


From a run in with him on these boards I earned myself a week on the sidelines.
I contacted the admin as to why I was banned and he continued to merrily post away and was basically given no answer other than to put him on the ignore list.

He is someone's golden haired boy.

I have now found the report a post button and will use it every time I see a post from him that is derogatory, belittling or a personal attack (AKA any time he posts negatively about someone IMO).


----------



## svard75

FTR said:


> From a run in with him on these boards I earned myself a week on the sidelines.
> I contacted the admin as to why I was banned and he continued to merrily post away and was basically given no answer other than to put him on the ignore list.
> 
> He is someone's golden haired boy.
> 
> I have now found the report a post button and will use it every time I see a post from him that is derogatory, belittling or a personal attack (AKA any time he posts negatively about someone IMO).


To be honest if I was on the other side (not me being Rob but me being the board admin or owner) I would pay little attention to this thread. IMO the Chinese vendors we're talking about here are getting plenty of free advertising and me as the board owner(s) is not seeing any return on investing in the bandwidth and space used by a dedicated thread to them.

However being on this side of the fence (And glad I am) I think this is a great way to learn about options available in today's global economy. And frankly owning a board in a country where freedom of speech and religion exists the owner(s) should expect this.

btw - I just sent an email to the admin contact on whois file for roadbikereview.com. Perhaps he can send a friendly note to the bully gods on here.


----------



## Eyon

Sorry, crap phone picture of my nearly finished FM015 from Hong-Fu.

Colours not come out right in the pic, but the white/blue/green looks awesome

Just need to cut the steerer and the seat tube, then put some rubber on the wheels then it will be riding soon after


----------



## turbogrover

Eyon said:


> Sorry, crap phone picture of my nearly finished FM015 from Hong-Fu.
> Colours not come out right in the pic, but the white/blue/green looks awesome
> Just need to cut the steerer and the seat tube, then put some rubber on the wheels then it will be riding soon after


Looks hot! Your bike could be a porn star!


----------



## svard75

Eyon looks great so far.


----------



## MarvinK

Eyon said:


> Just need to cut the steerer and the seat tube...


Please tell me you are taking a fair amount off that seat tube. Otherwise, that's the most ridiculous fit I've ever seen.


----------



## petepeterson

FTR said:


> Pete
> Never said I was an expert on geometry and I dont believe I have actually given any geometry advice here.
> There is a difference between being an expert in geometry vs being able to see that 40mm of spacers with a flipped stem has occurred because the geometry of the bike is too aggressive.
> And all I was getting at is that having a longer head tube would have solved this.
> I was also disputing how a shorter stem with greater fork steerer and spacers hanging out the top of it could be stiffer than having a longer steerer tube with less spacers.
> 
> I did LOTS of research on the geometry charts and used the Stack and Reach calculator that I have posted here a number of times to work out which frames would suit me best.


Fair enough - didn't intend for it to be personal, malicious, etc... just a general comment that people shouldn't solely rely on the interwebz forums for fit and that there appear to be a ton of folks who want the same bike as the pros but not the position...


----------



## petercycling

Eyon said:


> Sorry, crap phone picture of my nearly finished FM015 from Hong-Fu.
> 
> Colours not come out right in the pic, but the white/blue/green looks awesome
> 
> Just need to cut the steerer and the seat tube, then put some rubber on the wheels then it will be riding soon after


very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Eyon

MarvinK said:


> Please tell me you are taking a fair amount off that seat tube. Otherwise, that's the most ridiculous fit I've ever seen.


Yes that is exactly why I said I need to cut them.

I think I will need 50mm or so off the seat tube, and will most likely put 15-20mm spacers under the head tube. Should give me something fairly aggressive, but I will decide when I get the fitting done.


----------



## svard75

Eyon said:


> Yes that is exactly why I said I need to cut them.
> 
> I think I will need 50mm or so off the seat tube, and will most likely put 15-20mm spacers under the head tube. Should give me something fairly aggressive, but I will decide when I get the fitting done.


Before you cut the seattube make sure you measure 3 times. And when you're getting fitted wear your shoes and pedals. I made that mistake  luckily I was able to find a solution (ratio tacto isp seatpost) but just by a hair.


----------



## bushidokawi

Im not banned. I think you guys are talking about rob. He neg repped me for posting pics of my build


----------



## Eyon

svard75 said:


> Before you cut the seattube make sure you measure 3 times. And when you're getting fitted wear your shoes and pedals. I made that mistake  luckily I was able to find a solution (ratio tacto isp seatpost) but just by a hair.


I'm not getting a full bike fit, sorry if I sounded like I was. I'm just doing it myself. What I've done is take a chunk off, about 60mm, then now I'm taking it down in 5-10mm notches. I'm thinking in total it will be 80mm shorter, with a saddle-bar drop of around 175mm (just shy of 7"). Its quite an extreme position, but few bikes aren't for me, as I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam, so saddles need to be very high to get the correct leg extension. On the flip side, as my back length will be shorter than normal for my height, I then have quite a short bike, so they always look out of proportion.

Still, took the bike up the road and back down in the dark tonight, it feels great, super smooth, cant wait to really give it some.


----------



## svard75

Eyon said:


> I'm not getting a full bike fit, sorry if I sounded like I was. I'm just doing it myself. What I've done is take a chunk off, about 60mm, then now I'm taking it down in 5-10mm notches. I'm thinking in total it will be 80mm shorter, with a saddle-bar drop of around 175mm (just shy of 7"). Its quite an extreme position, but few bikes aren't for me, as I'm 6'1" with a 36" inseam, so saddles need to be very high to get the correct leg extension. On the flip side, as my back length will be shorter than normal for my height, I then have quite a short bike, so they always look out of proportion.
> 
> Still, took the bike up the road and back down in the dark tonight, it feels great, super smooth, cant wait to really give it some.


I'm not so sure that's a good idea (Taking 5-10mm off at a time). Each time you take a piece off you're adding stress to the carbon. It might not be an issue but I would just be very careful. What tool are you using to remove pieces?


----------



## PauliG

bushidokawi said:


> Im not banned. I think you guys are talking about rob. He neg repped me for posting pics of my build


Sorry-though they had. Tried to respond to your post re getting the neg rep and it was gone. As I said, I felt you got a hard time for asking about the fork problem. As for the frame-you are not the first, and won't be the last person that buys a replica and posts here about it.


----------



## josedescoteaux

*Hey guys*

First post here 

After one month + of research on chinese fram. Gonna pull the triger this week.
My two favorite frame are these two, but I need your input and experience on these.
- Are these reliable cie?
- Have someone riden these bike?
- Other feedback 

*The first one is from Xiamen Carbonal * 
Model: Road frame 2
You can go and see it at: Alibaba, Xiamen carbonal
What I like: Nice smooth design, internal cabling, light

The seconde one is from Kode
Model: KD-CB-R-004-01
You can go and see it at: Alibaba, Kode tehcnology 
What I like: Agressive design
They say it's 1050g but i heard someone on this site that said it was more 1200g?

Thanks again for your input

P.S. Sorry, my english is not perfect. I'm from Montreal, Canada


----------



## bushidokawi

What stem/handlebar do you guys recommend to use with these frames? I'm thinking about ordering the RHB004 from greatkeenbike, or buying a carbon stem locally. I've only found one person with the RHB one piece handlebars on these threads, so not much info on them.


----------



## persondude27

The problem with one piece ("integrated") bars is that you need to be dead sure of your geometry before you buy. Even if you know the frame geometry, you have to know the reach of your handlebars and shifters to figure out what stem length you need. Most people want the extra flexibility of being able to adjust their bars forward and back.

That said, if I were in the market for bars now, after my bike was built up, I wouldn't even blink at buying integrated bars. Too bad there's nothing wrong with my bars.

That said: I bought the carbon stem from Hongfu - waste of money. It's soggy, heavy, and doesn't sit well on a steerer tube, so is effectively useless.


----------



## BacDoc

bushidokawi said:


> What stem/handlebar do you guys recommend to use with these frames? I'm thinking about ordering the RHB004 from greatkeenbike, or buying a carbon stem locally. I've only found one person with the RHB one piece handlebars on these threads, so not much info on them.


Be advised, you have less fit options with a one piece!

Blue Sky usually has deals on stems-I just ordered a full carbon for $35. Some of the china direct are alloy/carbon, not bad but kind of heavy.k


----------



## asherstash1

descoteaux- cannot speak for the xiamen bike or company but i have just bought and built the kode bikes frame, kode themselves were fast to reply and ship as well as being easy to understand.
the frame fits like a glove and so far iis a joy to ride, its handling + stability on 35+ mph descent earlier really inspired confidence. it sprints well and is nice to put power down through on hills, but the ride is less harsh than my chinarello over cobbles and bad roads. i only flew out to big hill today to test climbing and descending so true test will come out past 50 miles etc


----------



## josedescoteaux

*Hey*

Thanks Asher for the good info.
What model did you purchase?

Tomoorow gonna get a Sram Force groupo I bought (1 year used) for 800$, I think it's a good deal...
For 50$ more is will give me is red cassette instead of the Force cassette. Is it worth it?
Just stated last year, so i'm kinda of a newby ...
Just missing the frame now

Thanks


----------



## ptsbike55

descoteaux,
I got the Road Frame 2 about a month ago. It is a 54 cm, and came in at 980 gms. I worked with Byrant and he was by far the best rep out of all the companies I talked to. It took 3 days to get to the US, and about two weeks for it to get to me. I also got the bars, stem, seat post, wheels and misc parts. make sure you get the headset, spacers, seat clamp and derailleur clamp. That will save a lot of headaches in the long run. My total build is 16.0 pounds right now, but I expect it to be under 15.5 when I change over to new components and seat.


----------



## asherstash1

truly poor pic coming in, blackberrys finest.


----------



## josedescoteaux

PTSbike55
I had a couple of post with Bryant from Carbonal to. He answered really fast to my question, I even received a mail from him friday telling me-- What up bro, Are my price good for you  --
Gonna make my decision tomorrow.... Gonna let you know my choice.
Thanks for the tips

Asher
Ya that the model I saw KD-CB-R-004-01 Too bad the picture is blury like this. Question for you. Is the cable routing internal on the top bar? 
I'd would be great if you could post a normal picture  of you bike. 

P.S. PTSbike Would be great to if you could post to a picture of yours 

Cheers


----------



## asherstash1

no not interrnal


----------



## BacDoc

josedescoteaux said:


> Thanks Asher for the good info.
> What model did you purchase?
> 
> Tomoorow gonna get a Sram Force groupo I bought (1 year used) for 800$, I think it's a good deal...
> For 50$ more is will give me is red cassette instead of the Force cassette. Is it worth it?
> Just stated last year, so i'm kinda of a newby ...
> Just missing the frame now
> 
> Thanks


Red cassette is good but 1 year use could mean many things. 1year of my riding and it would be a good deal, 1 year use from my buddy and it would be almost worthless. Most of us will not perceive the difference between Red and Force cassette.

Cassette and chain deals on the Internet are always there.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> truly poor pic coming in, blackberrys finest.


lol must be an old bb without the flash. I can't even tell what that is.


----------



## ptsbike55

Pictures are posted above. I just added them to my other post.


----------



## FTR

ptsbike55 said:


> Pictures are posted above. I just added them to my other post.


I like your simple colour scheme.
I could live without the blue tyres but other than that I like!!


----------



## ptsbike55

Those were on my other bike. The next ones will be black. I did not want to add too much paint. It just adds more weight.


----------



## persondude27

Your bike would make Cav proud... stem, paintjob, and all. Maybe just slam it...


----------



## robc in wi

ptsbike55 said:


> Pictures are posted above. I just added them to my other post.


I like your build, I tried to see in your posts the name of the manufacturer. Who did you buy it from and how much did you pay? Thanks


----------



## Smash

First time poster here! Hi! 

Read all 5 thread versions and love what I see. Just ordered the FM039 from Hong Fu! Hope to get it next week. The only thing is the frame is BB30 and I already purchased the Sram Rival group in BSA. What do you guys think? Get a BB30 crankset and sell the Rival crank? Or get the BB30 to BSA adaptor? If so, which one? Thanks!!


----------



## Spursrider

Smash said:


> First time poster here! Hi!
> 
> Read all 5 thread versions and love what I see. Just ordered the FM039 from Hong Fu! Hope to get it next week. The only thing is the frame is BB30 and I already purchased the Sram Rival group in BSA. What do you guys think? Get a BB30 crankset and sell the Rival crank? Or get the BB30 to BSA adaptor? If so, which one? Thanks!!


I had the same problem when I bought my frame last time. I decided to get a SRAM Force BB30 crankset instead of using the adaptor because my LBS guy said it would be lighter that way. I think the Force crankset looks better than the Rival one


----------



## svard75

ha ha. rob neg rep'd me.


----------



## ptsbike55

Robc,
I got mine from Carbonal. It was $460 for the frame and fork.


----------



## Vee

ptsbike55 said:


> Robc,
> I got mine from Carbonal. It was $460 for the frame and fork.


Link to this seller?


----------



## ptsbike55

Xiamen Carbonal Composite Technology Co., Ltd. - Carbon bikes, carbon bike frame, carbon fiber bike frame


----------



## mfuchs

svard75 said:


> ha ha. rob neg rep'd me.


Being negative repped by Rob in this thread is like a badge of honor or a coming of age. Once you've been a victim of rob you gain your "street cred"

I finally weighed my bike this past weekend. My 58cm Chinarello with Zipp 303's is 16lbs 9 oz or about 7.5 kg


----------



## wevergo

svard75 said:


> ha ha. rob neg rep'd me.


So was (do) I.
I feel very honored!:cornut:


----------



## Dankbeme

*Seat stays sideways?*



ptsbike55 said:


> descoteaux,
> I got the Road Frame 2 about a month ago. It is a 54 cm, and came in at 980 gms...


This is a great looking bike and I almost got this one as well. However, am I the only one that thinks the areo seat stays are sideways? Maybe something got missed or fat fingered in the CAD drawing? This seat stay foil design seems counter productive.


----------



## ptsbike55

The stays are done like that for lateral support. Giant does some of their frames like that as well.


----------



## vladvm

mfuchs said:


> My 58cm Chinarello with Zipp 303's is 16lbs 9 oz or about 7.5 kg


that's really good weight. can't get mine (54cm) under 17.1 lbs with all DA's, toupe saddle, SL SSC's and everything else carbon. I'd like to break the barrier but I can't find where the 1lb is coming from


----------



## chriselam

Well, I'm finally all caught up going to thru all 5 of these threads, certainly fun looking at all of the bikes. I'm still in the looking stage getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these frames for a winter project. Anyone put together a MC008 frame? I've only seen it from Miracle Trade but I'm sure someone else sells it too. 

I'd love to see some pics and know if anyone else sells it.


----------



## mfuchs

vladvm said:


> that's really good weight. can't get mine (54cm) under 17.1 lbs with all DA's, toupe saddle, SL SSC's and everything else carbon. I'd like to break the barrier but I can't find where the 1lb is coming from


The difference is probably in the wheels/tires. If I put my Neutron clinchers back on the weight is closer to 18 lbs. and the Neutron's weight is similar to to your ksyriums


----------



## Kris2fur

*Paint/decals?*

Is there a cheap place to get all these decals from or do you have to have it custom made? For those of you that painted your carbon frame, did you go to an auto shop to have the work done?

Here are better pics of the bike I'm working with. I know the steerer needs to be cut but coworkers get annoyed when I'm using the hacksaw at work. It'll get done eventually.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bG7R2wWSBzwqto_LWiqNnw?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zaXzrk6p-t8/ToD2YEzHBFI/AAAAAAAAADs/NWKTe5qCy7E/s800/IMG_0248.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/leEZZ7I8MEY-SKrbxIFVpg?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-jcqUCQDj2sw/ToD2YJRmT9I/AAAAAAAAADQ/SHwz57tcJiE/s800/IMG_0249.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AMfQiOfDQs-vRpTCy4fPLw?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2wVE6fQRCbk/ToD2YCu9YJI/AAAAAAAAADM/hWICeqcSPPY/s800/IMG_0250.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/03qkgdvIGMb8Jo00mq0zzQ?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qjwoFQDJ1XU/ToD2ZWhPLbI/AAAAAAAAADU/tkxKLapmvUQ/s800/IMG_0251.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RvpA_PRe57nkQ7h7wiU6Iw?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-wg4qhk1LdtY/ToD2Z8DhcNI/AAAAAAAAADY/GlCuT63FDhQ/s800/IMG_0252.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/X9R53JNI-GAV0kBNcdfokg?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-lcTCi8ggGmE/ToD2ZhLgoHI/AAAAAAAAADc/OK30JHXqHu0/s800/IMG_0254.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9z2FVj5Tkj44M-HOK3GoCA?feat=embedwebsite" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-JNWDNpAOhZk/ToD2bLISIvI/AAAAAAAAADg/1eYzWG65-dU/s800/IMG_0255.JPG" height="450" width="800"></a><br>
<br>


----------



## vladvm

mfuchs said:


> The difference is probably in the wheels/tires. If I put my Neutron clinchers back on the weight is closer to 18 lbs. and the Neutron's weight is similar to to your ksyriums


good point, i like the wheels i have so far so I won't worry about it too much. tnx. 

how do you like the ride?


----------



## mfuchs

vladvm said:


> how do you like the ride?


Love it so far, I have about 300 miles on it including a good day of climbing and I become more impressed with it every ride.


----------



## MiniVanMan

My frame was shipped on the 18th. I think they're swimming it here. :mad2:

Maybe today it will show up. If not, maybe tomorrow, or the next day.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Because this is EXACTLY how my life works, 15 minutes after I posted my above statement, USPS shows up at my door. 

They screwed up. I asked for orange and got red. At first I was disappointed, but I've been waffling between red and orange even after I put in the order. Red is going to be much easier to match to. Plus, I can't be mad because the frame is GORGEOUS. 

The paint, the decals, and the finish are superb.


----------



## db394

Spursrider said:


> I had the same problem when I bought my frame last time. I decided to get a SRAM Force BB30 crankset instead of using the adaptor because my LBS guy said it would be lighter that way. I think the Force crankset looks better than the Rival one


Following on from the above question / response, does anyone know what Bottom Bracket the FM028 from DengFu takes? The listing on Carbonzone seems to imply it is "68mm English BB" but I'm not sure what that is. I want to get a 2011 SRAM Force groupset, if that helps!

Oh, and do I need to get braze on or clamp on front mech? Or am I right in saying it doesn't matter, unless I want to adjust it at a later date in which case go for clamp on.

thanks!

EDIT - by the way Minivanman, that frame is gorgeous! Great font!


----------



## svard75

MiniVanMan said:


> Because this is EXACTLY how my life works, 15 minutes after I posted my above statement, USPS shows up at my door.
> 
> They screwed up. I asked for orange and got red. At first I was disappointed, but I've been waffling between red and orange even after I put in the order. Red is going to be much easier to match to. Plus, I can't be mad because the frame is GORGEOUS.
> 
> The paint, the decals, and the finish are superb.


Wow looks mint! I'm jealous I should have waited for the FM039 

Great paint job and lettering decals. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## svard75

db394 said:


> Following on from the above question / response, does anyone know what Bottom Bracket the FM028 from DengFu takes? The listing on Carbonzone seems to imply it is "68mm English BB" but I'm not sure what that is. I want to get a 2011 SRAM Force groupset, if that helps!
> 
> Oh, and do I need to get braze on or clamp on front mech? Or am I right in saying it doesn't matter, unless I want to adjust it at a later date in which case go for clamp on.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> EDIT - by the way Minivanman, that frame is gorgeous! Great font!


The FM028 can take the BSA or BB30 it's your choice and you have to specify during order placement. BB30 seems to be more popular these days, they claim it's lighter and stiffer. BB30 is just BB30 there's no english or italian thread, because there is no thread. BSA has two types English and Italian. English is 68mm width size and Italian is 70mm but on occasion you may still need to use a BB spacer which should come with the Crankset. Typically when someone advertises selling a groupset they will specify during checkout which Crank type you want. It depends on you, but as an FYI if you order the FM028 with a BB30 BB it will take a little longer to build.

Re: braze-on. it's how the front derailleur attaches to the frame. the FM028 does not come with a brazeon, however if that's the only option for the front derailleur you can always get a brazeon clamp.








The one on the right is brazeon


----------



## MiniVanMan

svard75 said:


> Wow looks mint! I'm jealous I should have waited for the FM039
> 
> Great paint job and lettering decals. Can't wait to see it built up.


Thanks!

Gonna drop it off at the LBS tonight to have the headset and fork installed. I have neither the tools or the knowhow to do it myself. After that, it's all gravy.


----------



## Offline

my FM-015 from hongfu is en route according to EMS tracking. 

since im in alaska, I expect 2 weeks of shipping


----------



## svard75

Offline said:


> my FM-015 from hongfu is en route according to EMS tracking.
> 
> since im in alaska, I expect 2 weeks of shipping


The anticipation was very exciting for me. Watching the progress each day  It's worth the wait.


----------



## svard75

Hey asherstash1. How about a better pic?


----------



## robc in wi

MiniVanMan said:


> My frame was shipped on the 18th. I think they're swimming it here. :mad2:
> 
> Maybe today it will show up. If not, maybe tomorrow, or the next day.


Do you have a link for your frame? Really nice looking and I may have just changed my mind about getting a FM-015.


----------



## MiniVanMan

robc in wi said:


> Do you have a link for your frame? Really nice looking and I may have just changed my mind about getting a FM-015.


It's on the Hongfu website. FM-039


----------



## maxxevv

Offline said:


> my FM-015 from hongfu is en route according to EMS tracking.
> 
> since im in alaska, I expect 2 weeks of shipping


Actually, its the state postal system within Alaska that may be slowing things down for you. But given the limited accessibility across such a huge expanse of land, perhaps its understandable. 

Anchorage is one of the biggest cargo gateways from Asia into North America. 

If all else was equal, you would probably get it faster than someone say located in Chicago or Texas. But accessibility being a prime issue here. Hope to see your picts soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

I've never build a bike before, after a slow careful ride, nothing had exploded in a shower of spokes and shrapnel, so everything is going good so far! (I have some Keo Max 2 Carbons, but this is set up for commuting) **









































































** Wellgo B143's are only 100g heavier than my Keo Carbons. And that's not even a Ti spindle.


----------



## Rainerhq

Please remove these pedals!


----------



## FTR

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> ............ but this is set up for commuting


WTH do you commute??
Around a Crit track??


----------



## bikerdude221

Hey svard75,

I'm in southern Ontario and wondering how it went with the ordering of your new frame from HongFu and our lovely CRA (Customs)? Did you get hit and if yes how hard?

Thanks


----------



## Eyon

Managed to test ride my FM015 properly last night, just 5 miles around the town. Damn its fast, real fast. No issues getting up hills were I had issues before, its lovely and stiff yet smooth on the black stuff. I've got it set real aggressive (think, near flat back on the drops) so speed is very easy to maintain.

I've only got my friends Fulcrum R7's on Conti GP's on right now, so I will loose 200g + have more grip, faster rolling and IMO stiffer wheels when I replace them with my own Aksiums and Ultremo ZX's. Come spring I'm going to get some 50mm tubs, but its not realistic for winter.

Pics later!


----------



## svard75

bikerdude221 said:


> Hey svard75,
> 
> I'm in southern Ontario and wondering how it went with the ordering of your new frame from HongFu and our lovely CRA (Customs)? Did you get hit and if yes how hard?
> 
> Thanks


Actually not at all. Hongfu claimed the package value at 70 usd and as a gift. The ordering part was smooth even though half way through I changed my mind and went for an fm015. I also used paypal and paid a deposit then the remainder once it was ready for shipment. Had the frame custom painted with the frame, stem, fork, headset, spacers, handlebars two bottle cages plus an extra hanger all for 875 shipped


----------



## svard75

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> I've never build a bike before, after a slow careful ride, nothing had exploded in a shower of spokes and shrapnel, so everything is going good so far! (I have some Keo Max 2 Carbons, but this is set up for commuting) **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Wellgo B143's are only 100g heavier than my Keo Carbons. And that's not even a Ti spindle.


You're bike looks awesome! I would stop commuting with such a nice bike someone will steal it or you'll wear it all out quickly.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

svard75 said:


> You're bike looks awesome! I would stop commuting with such a nice bike someone will steal it or you'll wear it all out quickly.


It's locked in a room only I have access to, and bikes are for riding!



FTR said:


> WTH do you commute??
> Around a Crit track??


My commute to work is sponsored by SCR.



Rainerhq said:


> Please remove these pedals!


My Keo's are on my beater bike, once I'm 100% that I'm not gonna fall over when I stop, they'll be going on my new bike. Last thing I want is to learn clipless on such a nice bike.


----------



## eygmar

my FM039 in build-up. Got some problem with the cranck as it blocks when i want to screw it tight....


----------



## svard75

eygmar said:


> my FM039 in build-up. Got some problem with the cranck as it blocks when i want to screw it tight....


Lookin good man! What do you mean the crank blocks when you screw it tight? If you mean the DS does not sit flush with the BB then the solution is a BB spacer on the DS. Same thing happened to me with the Red crankset.


----------



## svard75

Von Hoiwkenzoiber said:


> .........
> My Keo's are on my beater bike, once I'm 100% that I'm not gonna fall over when I stop, they'll be going on my new bike. Last thing I want is to learn clipless on such a nice bike.


Ahh the infamous track stand. Practice at home standing still. It's easier if you stand on the pedals and turn the wheel to one side while applying the brakes and forward force to the pedals. Sometimes when I'm tired near the end of a 60+k ride I just unclip one side and step down. Couldn't care less about track standing near the end. On the other hand here in Toronto most traffic lights have the pedestrian signal countdown so you can see how much time you have until the lights change. This means you can either trackstand and wait forever or mash the pedals till your blue to get past the intersection before it changes. I prefer the latter.


----------



## vladvm

svard75 said:


> Actually not at all. Hongfu claimed the package value at 70 usd and as a gift. The ordering part was smooth even though half way through I changed my mind and went for an fm015. I also used paypal and paid a deposit then the remainder once it was ready for shipment. Had the frame custom painted with the frame, stem, fork, headset, spacers, handlebars two bottle cages plus an extra hanger all for 875 shipped


yeah they mark it as gift with low value. 7 days to local postal office. only signature required and ID. that's it. depends who you purchase from but i got mine (a year ago) $500 shipped with carbon everything (frame, fork, seatpost, handlebar, bottle cage, barrel adjuster, headset, seatpost clamp, extra derailleur hanger)


----------



## eygmar

svard75 said:


> Lookin good man! What do you mean the crank blocks when you screw it tight? If you mean the DS does not sit flush with the BB then the solution is a BB spacer on the DS. Same thing happened to me with the Red crankset.


When i want to fasten the arm, i can't turn it anymore....
So i just need to put a spaced between the bracket and the crank. will try that tomorrow !


----------



## Tubby1536

svard75 said:


> Ahh the infamous track stand. Practice at home standing still. It's easier if you stand on the pedals and turn the wheel to one side while applying the brakes and forward force to the pedals. Sometimes when I'm tired near the end of a 60+k ride I just unclip one side and step down. Couldn't care less about track standing near the end. On the other hand here in Toronto most traffic lights have the pedestrian signal countdown so you can see how much time you have until the lights change. This means you can either trackstand and wait forever or mash the pedals till your blue to get past the intersection before it changes. I prefer the latter.


I think he meant he is not quite comfortable with unclipping and is afraid he may not get his foot out while coasting to a stop. One tip is to take your foot out before hand, however I have seen people do that and fall over to the opposite side. Practice makes perfect, but I also think some people get it and some don't. I ride with guys that unclip out of fear like 20 yards from a stop. On the other hand I don't unclip until I am stopped or nearly so.

My advice is forget what anyone tells you about clipless pedals. Unless you are a serious racer you don't need them. Any joe blow weekend warrior only uses them to look pro and drop a few grams(not that there is anything wrong with that), they could pedal just as well without them if they wanted to. Given this is your commuting bike just stick with the flats, it will be much more convenient.


----------



## mmatrix

svard75 said:


> Lookin good man! What do you mean the crank blocks when you screw it tight? If you mean the DS does not sit flush with the BB then the solution is a BB spacer on the DS. Same thing happened to me with the Red crankset.


what finish is that? looks gr8


----------



## robc in wi

Tubby1536 said:


> I think he meant he is not quite comfortable with unclipping and is afraid he may not get his foot out while coasting to a stop. One tip is to take your foot out before hand, however I have seen people do that and fall over to the opposite side. Practice makes perfect, but I also think some people get it and some don't. I ride with guys that unclip out of fear like 20 yards from a stop. On the other hand I don't unclip until I am stopped or nearly so.
> 
> My advice is forget what anyone tells you about clipless pedals. Unless you are a serious racer you don't need them. Any joe blow weekend warrior only uses them to look pro and drop a few grams(not that there is anything wrong with that), they could pedal just as well without them if they wanted to. Given this is your commuting bike just stick with the flats, it will be much more convenient.


Sorry but that is just plain bad advice. Clipless combined with the stiff sole of cycling specific shoes is way better for your pedaling form and efficiency. Not to mention the sight of a commuter bike with 90mm carbons being pedaled by someone with flats and tennis shoes.


----------



## twiggy

Tubby1536 said:


> My advice is forget what anyone tells you about clipless pedals. Unless you are a serious racer you don't need them. Any joe blow weekend warrior only uses them to look pro and drop a few grams(not that there is anything wrong with that), they could pedal just as well without them if they wanted to. Given this is your commuting bike just stick with the flats, it will be much more convenient.


No offense, but that is terrible advice. For commuting - by all means, ride flats...it makes it easier to walk around your office to lock up your bike... but for any recreational riding other than a jaunt to the local coffee/ice cream shop the difference that clipless pedals make is plain and simple to see.... you can put down so much more force without the risk of your feet coming off the pedals, and they allow you to pedal 'circles' (applying force the whole way through the cycle) rather than squares (only pushing down) which makes a BIG difference.


----------



## db394

twiggy said:


> No offense, but that is terrible advice. For commuting - by all means, ride flats...it makes it easier to walk around your office to lock up your bike... but for any recreational riding other than a jaunt to the local coffee/ice cream shop the difference that clipless pedals make is plain and simple to see.... you can put down so much more force without the risk of your feet coming off the pedals, and they allow you to pedal 'circles' (applying force the whole way through the cycle) rather than squares (only pushing down) which makes a BIG difference.


100% agree with this. I wasn't convinced when I very first started cycling, but after about a mile in clipless I will never go back!


----------



## AvantDale

Tubby1536 said:


> My advice is forget what anyone tells you about clipless pedals. Unless you are a serious racer you don't need them. Any joe blow weekend warrior only uses them to look pro and drop a few grams(not that there is anything wrong with that), they could pedal just as well without them if they wanted to. Given this is your commuting bike just stick with the flats, it will be much more convenient.


Lol...that's just plain wrong.


----------



## FTR

Tubby1536 said:


> My advice is forget what anyone tells you about clipless pedals. Unless you are a serious racer you don't need them. Any joe blow weekend warrior only uses them to look pro and drop a few grams(not that there is anything wrong with that), they could pedal just as well without them if they wanted to. Given this is your commuting bike just stick with the flats, it will be much more convenient.


And yet you you dont seem to see any issue for him to need tri bars, a carbon saddle and 80mm carbon rims for commuting?

Do what you like Von Hoiwkenzoiber.
Flats, clipless, tri bars, carbon saddle, 80mm carbon rims, whatever.
It is your bike.
Have fun.


----------



## Urb

FTR said:


> And yet you you dont seem to see any issue for him to need tri bars, a carbon saddle and 80mm carbon rims for commuting?
> 
> Do what you like Von Hoiwkenzoiber.
> Flats, clipless, tri bars, carbon saddle, 80mm carbon rims, whatever.
> It is your bike.
> Have fun.


Agreed. Your bike and your time. Do whatever you like.


----------



## Urb

Tubby1536 said:


> My advice is forget what anyone tells you about clipless pedals. Unless you are a serious racer you don't need them. Any joe blow weekend warrior only uses them to look pro and drop a few grams(not that there is anything wrong with that), they could pedal just as well without them if they wanted to. Given this is your commuting bike just stick with the flats, it will be much more convenient.


Disclaimer this is only my point of view and nothing more.

Had to read this a few times over. You may or may not have intended too but this is insulting to many and presents inaccurate information.

However, the last statement I support 100%.


----------



## Von Hoiwkenzoiber

While I have biked to work with it, it's not my "commuting bike" The flat pedals arn't some cheap plastic or heavy metal, they're pretty much the lightest flats in the world, and the metal spikes grip my shoes like crazy.

My non clipless shoes are actually lighter than my clipless shoes.

Something like these, but mine have elastic, not laces.


----------



## Rainerhq

robc in wi said:


> Sorry but that is just plain bad advice. Clipless combined with the stiff sole of cycling specific shoes is way better for your pedaling form and efficiency. Not to mention the sight of a commuter bike with 90mm carbons being pedaled by someone with flats and tennis shoes.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P.T.W

Hey guys, after spending about a week reading most of these threads. I've decided to pull the pin and order a non ISP FM039 frame from Hongfu. Only problem is i cant reach them on either msn orrr skype and they also aren't replying to my emails (all sent to the contact info listed on their webpage). 
Can some one give me a email addy or msn/skype addy that they have used to contact Hongfu?? Preferably someone who has actually recieved their goods all ready.

P.S. I will be building it up with new Ultegra 6700 with either RS-80 or Ksyrium Elite wheels, and will post a build "story" plus pics in the future


----------



## Smash

Great choice! I just placed my order for the FM039 and she hasn't gotten the chance to send me the tracking yet because they're "busy"!! But she did return my email and also Skype.

Anyway, here's her skype: jennyliu8088


----------



## gb155

Hey all

Is any Chinese retailer doing a team sky dogma ??


----------



## P.T.W

Thanks..... I got a email reply about 10 min after posting my message Still no luck on skype though... It tells me there is no such person..weird!


Finally got hold of Jenny on Skype (its was all my fault not Hongfus:mad2
So far super impressed with the comunication and willingness to help with my questions, no matter how trivial.
Will be finalising my order tomorrow:thumbsup:

HF-FM039 in 3k gloss clear finish with a BSA BB, Seatpost+clamp, Headset and 2 spare hangers.
Am i missing anything obvious guys???


----------



## svard75

twiggy said:


> No offense, but that is terrible advice. For commuting - by all means, ride flats...it makes it easier to walk around your office to lock up your bike... but for any recreational riding other than a jaunt to the local coffee/ice cream shop the difference that clipless pedals make is plain and simple to see.... you can put down so much more force without the risk of your feet coming off the pedals, and they allow you to pedal 'circles' (applying force the whole way through the cycle) rather than squares (only pushing down) which makes a BIG difference.


Its exactly what Von said he's using flats until he becomes more comfortable with clipless. Nothing wrong with that. Track standing should be your goal. There's nothing more rewarding than being able to balance until the light changes. I began by learning to ride clipless while mtbiking and balancing is a must especially while climbing steep switchbacks. But of course on a trail if you fall over its not necessarily a bad thing compared to falling over on the road in front of cars etc so just take your time and get comfortable forget all the inefficiencies comments (although I agree with them) its all about you. Practice at home in your living room while clipped in.


----------



## anderz

Finally read through all 5 threads!
One thing I still haven't seen (or maybe missed) is if anyone has buildt up a FM757? I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one from gotobike but would like to see it build up beforhand. 
A second alternative is a custom painted FM028-ISP but the 757 seems like an interesting proposal.

Thanks,
Anders


----------



## gb155

Is any Chinese retailer doing a team sky dogma ?? 

Greatkeen are I believe but seem to not reply to emails right now, anyone else ?


----------



## petepeterson

gb155 said:


> Is any Chinese retailer doing a team sky dogma ??
> 
> Greatkeen are I believe but seem to not reply to emails right now, anyone else ?


cyclingyong's photosets on Flickr


----------



## wevergo

anderz said:


> Finally read through all 5 threads!
> One thing I still haven't seen (or maybe missed) is if anyone has buildt up a FM757? I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one from gotobike but would like to see it build up beforhand.
> A second alternative is a custom painted FM028-ISP but the 757 seems like an interesting proposal.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anders


----------



## bikerdude221

Here is the Team Sky album
www[.]flickr[.]com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627241055613/


----------



## svard75

wevergo said:


>


Oooo that's nice


----------



## Tubby1536

Wow you guys are defensive about your clipless pedals, exactly what I expected and exactly the advice I was talking about.

For the record I use clipless on my road bike and clipless and flats on my mounting bike. So I am not anti-clipless. I am just realistic in the reasons we use them and the benefits they provide. I also fully endorse cycling fashion and looking good while turning the cranks. I will admit it is hard to look cool in a full team kit and appropriate flat pedal shoes, although the ones above might be the exception. Vans and Lycra just don’t mix. 

There is nothing inaccurate about the information I provided. The average rider does not need and does not get any benefit from using clipless pedals. Just like the average rider does not need a full carbon Dura-ace spec'ed wonder bike. The only reason why we do it is because we want to look like (or look better then) the guy beside us on the road or look like the pro’s we watch on tv. Notice I said "we", I am included in this statement. I do not need to ride clipless pedals to keep up with my buddies, I ride them because it is part of the culture. For anyone that is a non racer we ride because we either just like to ride or to stay in shape or for transportation or usually a combination of the 3. Feel free to explain how not using clipless pedals prevents any of those things. If the OP switches, is his ride to work going to suddenly bring more enjoyment, is it going to help him be in better shape, is he going to get there any faster? No, he is still going to get from A to B in the same way. He just might look cooler, unless he can’t unclip and falls at a stop light or has to stop at a store on the way home and has to shuffle around the store in his cleats.

Using clipless pedals is not going to magically make anyone faster than their riding buddies. Clipless pedals don’t allow you to have a proper pedal stroke. Spinning circles or pulling up on the up stroke is not a proper pedal stroke and does not help with power output. (Korff et al. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2007; 39:991-995) (Mornieux et al. Int J Sports Med 2008; 29:817-822). You should pedal the same in flats and clipless. You also don’t need clipless to keep your feet on the pedals, DH mountain bikers keep their feet planted over the worst terrain a bike is going to see, if you can’t keep your feet on the pedals over a paved road using clipless is just hiding the problem. 

There is also the issue of overuse injuries caused by locking the foot in place instead of being able to adjust foot position periodically. Imagine taping your hands to you bar in one spot for a 3 hour ride, no thanks. But we do it to our feet for some reason. 

Don’t get me wrong clipless pedals do have a place. For a racer that has a correct pedal stroke locking the feet down is one less thing to think about in the heat of battle and they are an appropriate tool. For a racer that needs to conserve as much energy as possible for a chance at victory they are an appropriate tool. For a guy riding around on the weekend with his buddies they are not necessary and just let us look the part.


----------



## anderz

Thanks wevergo!
Is that one yours? It really looks stunning and I think would be a great choice for me as well. If its yours: How do you like it so far and what size is that?

Thanks,
Anders


----------



## stonerose72

*My FM015*

Finally got my project built up although will be making a few modifications to the finishing parts in the coming months. Will also be putting air in the tyres :mad2:

Build list is as follows........

HONGFU FM015 ISP 55CM 

ARSIS MICROSHIFT 10 SPEED SHIFTERS AND FRONT/REAR MECHS

HONGFU CARBON BARS

ITM 100MM STEM

SPECIALIZED TOUPE SADDLE

CSN SUPERLEGGERRA XL50 CARBON CLINCHERS WHEELS

RYDE CARAT RC1 CLINCHER WHEELSET (NOT PICTURED)

JAGWIRE CABLES

SHIMANO 105 CHAINSET UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER

SHIMANO CHEAPO PEDALS UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER


----------



## wevergo

anderz said:


> Thanks wevergo!
> Is that one yours? It really looks stunning and I think would be a great choice for me as well. If its yours: How do you like it so far and what size is that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anders


It's not mine, I found the picture on the internet, on a French forum.


----------



## svard75

Tubby1536 said:


> Wow you guys are defensive about your clipless pedals, exactly what I expected and exactly the advice I was talking about.
> ....
> 
> For a guy riding around on the weekend with his buddies they are not necessary and just let us look the part.


I wasn't defensive at all just love chatting about bikes and stuff.

I found when I switched to clipless that my strokes were more even thru out the circle. But it was because I was never following proper technique with flats. Dirt Jump pros use flats with spikes and they have no problems controlling the bike during flips and landing. As you said DH ers are also on flats but that's because they require a huge amount of rotation more than clips can provide.
_
"Best practice is to push down from twelve o'clock, follow through beginning around five o'clock (as if you are scraping something off the bottom of your shoe) and then pull up the rest of the way back to twelve o'clock. Initially this takes concentration and practice, but for the small marginal effort the efficiency gain is tremendous. When both legs get going in this rhythm, you will be much faster." _Ref

For me because I hadn't learned proper technique with flats I found the benefits with clipless. 

I'll tell you those hill climbs are much better for me with the extra upward pull and forward push/backward pull. It made a HUGE difference in balancing out muscle fatigue. This in turn equaled faster movement because I could keep the power consistent for longer periods. Of course having clips does not automatically equal faster riding proper technique is required.

Re: Locked feet=no movement. This is correct if the pedals have not been adjusted properly. For example on my MTB I use the Shimano XT pedals and there is plenty of lateral play for body rotation. My Look kleo's also have this play for the hill climbs. If your foot cannot rotate you have the spring tension too high. Of course if there's too much play you'll unclip during rotation.

I know they are a pain in the beginning and trust me when I tell you starting with clipless is like learning to ride all over again because you make embarrassing mistakes until you learn the ropes but in the end it's sooo worth it. I even use clipless when I commute.

Cheers


----------



## OnTheRivet

stonerose72 said:


> Finally got my project built up although will be making a few modifications to the finishing parts in the coming months. Will also be putting air in the tyres :mad2:
> 
> Build list is as follows........
> 
> HONGFU FM015 ISP 55CM
> 
> ARSIS MICROSHIFT 10 SPEED SHIFTERS AND FRONT/REAR MECHS
> 
> HONGFU CARBON BARS
> 
> ITM 100MM STEM
> 
> SPECIALIZED TOUPE SADDLE
> 
> CSN SUPERLEGGERRA XL50 CARBON CLINCHERS WHEELS
> 
> RYDE CARAT RC1 CLINCHER WHEELSET (NOT PICTURED)
> 
> JAGWIRE CABLES
> 
> SHIMANO 105 CHAINSET UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER
> 
> SHIMANO CHEAPO PEDALS UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER



Eeeeeek, bar tape job.


----------



## svard75

stonerose72 said:


> Finally got my project built up although will be making a few modifications to the finishing parts in the coming months. Will also be putting air in the tyres :mad2:
> 
> Build list is as follows........
> 
> HONGFU FM015 ISP 55CM
> 
> ARSIS MICROSHIFT 10 SPEED SHIFTERS AND FRONT/REAR MECHS
> 
> HONGFU CARBON BARS
> 
> ITM 100MM STEM
> 
> SPECIALIZED TOUPE SADDLE
> 
> CSN SUPERLEGGERRA XL50 CARBON CLINCHERS WHEELS
> 
> RYDE CARAT RC1 CLINCHER WHEELSET (NOT PICTURED)
> 
> JAGWIRE CABLES
> 
> SHIMANO 105 CHAINSET UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER
> 
> SHIMANO CHEAPO PEDALS UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER


This is an awesome looking bike man.


----------



## stonerose72

svard75 said:


> This is an awesome looking bike man.


Thanks man. Ditto!


----------



## stonerose72

OnTheRivet said:


> Eeeeeek, bar tape job.


Aye well thats what happens when you try and put bar tape on when your little girl is runing round your feet. This will be corrected of course but was keen to show off my new build.

Are you in any way concerned that the only comment you could make was a ninnying nit-picking one??? I am so glad I don't think like that


----------



## Tubby1536

svard75 said:


> I wasn't defensive at all just love chatting about bikes and stuff.
> 
> I found when I switched to clipless that my strokes were more even thru out the circle. But it was because I was never following proper technique with flats. Dirt Jump pros use flats with spikes and they have no problems controlling the bike during flips and landing. As you said DH ers are also on flats but that's because they require a huge amount of rotation more than clips can provide.
> _
> "Best practice is to push down from twelve o'clock, follow through beginning around five o'clock (as if you are scraping something off the bottom of your shoe) and then pull up the rest of the way back to twelve o'clock. Initially this takes concentration and practice, but for the small marginal effort the efficiency gain is tremendous. When both legs get going in this rhythm, you will be much faster." _Ref
> 
> For me because I hadn't learned proper technique with flats I found the benefits with clipless.
> 
> I'll tell you those hill climbs are much better for me with the extra upward pull and forward push/backward pull. It made a HUGE difference in balancing out muscle fatigue. This in turn equaled faster movement because I could keep the power consistent for longer periods. Of course having clips does not automatically equal faster riding proper technique is required.
> 
> Re: Locked feet=no movement. This is correct if the pedals have not been adjusted properly. For example on my MTB I use the Shimano XT pedals and there is plenty of lateral play for body rotation. My Look kleo's also have this play for the hill climbs. If your foot cannot rotate you have the spring tension too high. Of course if there's too much play you'll unclip during rotation.
> 
> I know they are a pain in the beginning and trust me when I tell you starting with clipless is like learning to ride all over again because you make embarrassing mistakes until you learn the ropes but in the end it's sooo worth it. I even use clipless when I commute.
> 
> Cheers


Love the discussion as well although I have taken us off topic for the thread. Maybe not all were defensive.

Back to the discussion. No, no, no, that is the exact wrong way to pedal. That is old outdated info. Actively pulling the back leg up will do nothing but kill your hip flexor and hamstring. The only thing we need to do is get the trail leg out of the way (un-weight it) so it does not interfere with the active leg. See the previous studies listed as well as the following quote. The only time pulling up is helpful is during extreme low cadence efforts and that has nothing to with being efficient. At high cadence, 90+ rpm it is not possible to apply upward pressure. It has been shown that even with Pro's that think they are pulling up, are doing nothing more than un-weighting the trailing leg on the up stroke. 

"While some well-intentioned but misleading articles may advise novice cyclists to pull up on the pedals in the recovery phase of your pedal stroke (between 7 o'clock and 11 o'clock), in fact elite cyclists draw very little power from pulling up. Only sprinters and racing hill climbers derive power from pulling up on the pedals when they are pedaling at maximal effort. If a rider pulls up too hard on her pedals during a long ride, then she will needlessly fatigue her hamstrings. Instead, focus on pulling your leg up just enough that the opposite leg doesn't have to compensate for the dead weight. Once pushing through the whole pedal stroke is mastered, riding at a higher cadence without bouncing is easier."ref


Pushing across the top from 11 and down through to 7 and then un-weighting the foot back to 11 is the correct form and can be done just as well with flats. 

There are a number of reasons people feel a difference when using clipless. Usually it is because the flats the ride are cheap plastic pieces of junk used with running shoes. The improvement is not because of clipless but the improvement in quality of gear used in general. A good pair of flat pedals like the ones the OP uses (large platform, thin cross section, metal studs) and a quality pair of shoes are essential to flat pedal domination.

My belief, and you back this up with your admission of why you started using clipless, is that clipless easily covers up deficiencies and is used as a crutch by a lot of riders (no insult intended). Riders would be much better of mastering their pedaling technique on flats and then moving to clips once they are advanced enough.


----------



## Tubby1536

Here is another good acticle as well. The Boulder medical centre has done some good studies on this.

The Perfect Pedal Stroke | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## svard75

Tubby1536 said:


> Here is another good acticle as well. The Boulder medical centre has done some good studies on this.
> 
> The Perfect Pedal Stroke | Bicycling Magazine


You know you're probably right. When I think more about it I only pull when I'm climbing. I am fairly new to road riding coming from mtbing and having strong legs I was more of a high gear low cadence guy so it makes more sense but I have since learned to spin more so I must be pushing all the time. Ill have to pay attention next time. 

Cheers


----------



## Urb

Tubby1536 said:


> Here is another good acticle as well. The Boulder medical centre has done some good studies on this.
> 
> The Perfect Pedal Stroke | Bicycling Magazine


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing the info.

Damn the FM039 looks good. Kinda makes me wish I had need for new frame. Maybe on a single speed commuter? I know I'm not the only one who thinks that way.


----------



## Offline

svard75 said:


> The anticipation was very exciting for me. Watching the progress each day  It's worth the wait.


meh.. been a couple days with no progress.. still in china ... 

*sigh*


----------



## OnTheRivet

I spent the first 20 years of my life riding and racing BMX on flat pedals and guess what, clipless are more efficient. You can throw as much mumbo jumbo out there that you want to cover up your inadequacies (most anti-clipless people are either afraid of clipless pedals or have tried them and got hurt) but empirical data doesn't lie. Everybody who races bicycles at a high level use clipless, even DH MTB.


----------



## Anthony3

P.T.W said:


> Thanks..... I got a email reply about 10 min after posting my message Still no luck on skype though... It tells me there is no such person..weird!
> 
> 
> Finally got hold of Jenny on Skype (its was all my fault not Hongfus:mad2
> So far super impressed with the comunication and willingness to help with my questions, no matter how trivial.
> Will be finalising my order tomorrow:thumbsup:
> 
> HF-FM039 in 3k gloss clear finish with a BSA BB, Seatpost+clamp, Headset and 2 spare hangers.
> Am i missing anything obvious guys???


Where did you buy your fm039 from?


----------



## Vee

About to order my next bike. First one was my FM015 found around 50 pages back in this version of the thread. It is going strong. Next up is a chinese carbon TT bike. The FM018 from DengFu is the frame I will be ordering. With my FM015 build, I really paid attention to what people had success ordering and what people had issues with. With the TT build, this is infinitely more difficult due to the fact that very few people seem to have actually built up TT bikes from chinese carbon. There is struggle I have been having with whether or not to go with the tried and true TT parts, which in some cases are less exciting comparatively, or to branch out and be the guinea pig on a few things. 

Here are items I am considering purchasing that I have not seen any one mention buying before:

Carbon TT bar with drop.
TT handlebar - Detailed info for TT handlebar,TT handlebar,TT handlebar,TTbar901 on Alibaba.com
Problem with these: They do come from a somewhat reputable seller, GoToBike. However, they only allow you to choose one bar extension style and will not sell additional extensions. This differs from the way DengFu and others sell their TT bars, which come with both straight and S bend extensions with every order. Also, since I have never seen anyone with these, I have no way of knowing how tight their clearances are and if I will have any trouble with cable routing, shift lever installation, etc.

Carbon Tubular Disc Wheel
tubular disc wheel Disc901 - Detailed info for tubular disc wheel Disc901,carbon disc wheel,tubular disc wheel Disc901,Disc901 on Alibaba.com
Problem: I have searched long and far to try to find even one single experience with a chinese carbon disc wheel and have never seen anyone take the plunge. Unlike the TT bars, this is a fairly expensive item to be a guinea pig on. I am considering just going with some 82/101 Planet X tubular wheels instead, but the fact that I can have a disc at the same price is enticing.

Anyone have thoughts or suggestions on this? I guess it is pretty easy to just say "go for it," but when it's your money that you are considering gambling with it becomes a little harder to make the decision to take a chance.


----------



## ChewyWahid

Hi from UK! This is an excellent thread! 

I've just ordered a FM015 ISP clear coated no paint job from Deng Fu courtesy of Mina. Frame will be sent on Oct 5th. How long is the delivery time?

I'll be using this as a training bike through the winter. I have full Dura Ace kit 7800 from my summer bike (SRAM RED now). So, a pretty cool upgrade. 

Is it bad form to put on say Cervelo decals on it?

Cheers,
Chewy


----------



## P.T.W

Anthony3 said:


> Where did you buy your fm039 from?


I Ordered straight from Hongfu, using the contact details on their website. Jenny is a piece of cake to deal with, I'm well chuffed! My frame will hopefully ship on the 4th Oct


----------



## mic mic

*To decal or not decal*



ChewyWahid said:


> Hi from UK! This is an excellent thread!
> 
> I've just ordered a FM015 ISP clear coated no paint job from Deng Fu courtesy of Mina. Frame will be sent on Oct 5th. How long is the delivery time?
> 
> I'll be using this as a training bike through the winter. I have full Dura Ace kit 7800 from my summer bike (SRAM RED now). So, a pretty cool upgrade.
> 
> Is it bad form to put on say Cervelo decals on it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Chewy


I say decal away,good luck they are a nice frame.


----------



## Jzr

stonerose72 said:


> Finally got my project built up although will be making a few modifications to the finishing parts in the coming months. Will also be putting air in the tyres :mad2:
> 
> Build list is as follows........
> 
> HONGFU FM015 ISP 55CM
> 
> ARSIS MICROSHIFT 10 SPEED SHIFTERS AND FRONT/REAR MECHS
> 
> HONGFU CARBON BARS
> 
> ITM 100MM STEM
> 
> SPECIALIZED TOUPE SADDLE
> 
> CSN SUPERLEGGERRA XL50 CARBON CLINCHERS WHEELS
> 
> RYDE CARAT RC1 CLINCHER WHEELSET (NOT PICTURED)
> 
> JAGWIRE CABLES
> 
> SHIMANO 105 CHAINSET UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER
> 
> SHIMANO CHEAPO PEDALS UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER



Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Tubby1536

OnTheRivet said:


> I spent the first 20 years of my life riding and racing BMX on flat pedals and guess what, clipless are more efficient. You can throw as much mumbo jumbo out there that you want to cover up your inadequacies (most anti-clipless people are either afraid of clipless pedals or have tried them and got hurt) but empirical data doesn't lie. Everybody who races bicycles at a high level use clipless, even DH MTB.


What mumbo jumbo? I provided empirical data so back up my claims. I can provide more if you want. You mention empirical data does not lie but where is this data you speak of? I am not covering up any inadequacies that I have. As I said I ride clipless all the time. I also use flats on the MTB to practice my pedaling and make sure I am not cheating or learning bad habits from the clipless. I am comfortable either way and am a better rider clipped in because I practice with flats. There is nothing wrong with clipless. My whole point is that it is fine to use what ever you want. All the comments that this guy should take off his pedals because there is some magical power that he is missing out on are ridiculous. 

The other thing that you clearly missed was I said the average cyclist does not need the benefit of clipless. Bike racers use clipless because they need all the advantage they can get or the guy next to them. Clipless, ceramic bearings, aero frames etc, all things that provide efficiency gains and all things the average cyclist does not need and does not get the benefit from in the type of riding we do. There is nothing wrong with using them but forcing someone to use them because of some misguided belief is wrong.


----------



## baptizare

stonerose72 said:


> Finally got my project built up although will be making a few modifications to the finishing parts in the coming months. Will also be putting air in the tyres :mad2:
> 
> Build list is as follows........
> 
> HONGFU FM015 ISP 55CM
> 
> ARSIS MICROSHIFT 10 SPEED SHIFTERS AND FRONT/REAR MECHS
> 
> HONGFU CARBON BARS
> 
> ITM 100MM STEM
> 
> SPECIALIZED TOUPE SADDLE
> 
> CSN SUPERLEGGERRA XL50 CARBON CLINCHERS WHEELS
> 
> RYDE CARAT RC1 CLINCHER WHEELSET (NOT PICTURED)
> 
> JAGWIRE CABLES
> 
> SHIMANO 105 CHAINSET UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER
> 
> SHIMANO CHEAPO PEDALS UNTIL I CAN AFFORD BETTER


The bike look awesome, specially the all black look with the red accent :thumbsup:
Where did you get the wheelset from ? I'm thinking to use the sam on my bike build.
Ride Strong


----------



## OveOlsson

Cervelo S3 replica or another aero frame with internal cables. Do anyone now where to find it? 

Best Regards Ove


----------



## krozema

Vee said:


> Nice bike! Is this the same frame that people are having problems with the rear break mounts/cable routing? Did you have those issues? Did you use an OEM brake from them or did you use one of your own? Please also post a build list when you post your final results. Thanks!


Can you tell me what headset you used?

I just bought the same frame, and am clueless on headsets.

Thanks


----------



## OnTheRivet

Tubby1536 said:


> All the comments that this guy should take off his pedals because there is some magical power that he is missing out on are ridiculous.


The comments were directed more at the fact his bike is a clusterphuck. 90mm deep section rims, aero bars and FLAT PEDALS. Those rims and bars are used to gain an "advantage" in competition much like clipless pedals. To couple them with flat pedals on a supposed commuter bike is just plain stupid and no amount of PC "let him ride what he wants" crap is going to change it.


----------



## persondude27

OveOlsson said:


> Cervelo S3 replica or another aero frame with internal cables. Do anyone now where to find it?
> 
> Best Regards Ove


I believe one can be found here:

Free shipping 2011 Cervelo S3 carbon road frame and fork 51cm,52cm,54cm The lightest aero frame,wholesale products, buy Free shipping 2011 Cervelo S3 carbon road frame and fork 51cm,52cm,54cm The lightest aero frame,wholesale products from alibaba.co

But, as far as I recall, only one person has ever dealt with the supplier (and I think his frame came back small?). Either way, definitely look into it. I was sitting in the same boat you are: even if it's only a replica, if it's close enough tube-shape-wise to fool anybody, then it'll be more aero than any of the other Chinese frames here. I spent quite a bit of time thinking about buying one and seeing if they could do it black with no logos. Turned out to be about twice the price of a Fm015, though. At that point, you might as well just buy a used S2 frame.


----------



## Tubby1536

OnTheRivet said:


> The comments were directed more at the fact his bike is a clusterphuck.


LOL..I can't argue with that.


----------



## beston

OveOlsson said:


> Cervelo S3 replica or another aero frame with internal cables. Do anyone now where to find it?
> 
> Best Regards Ove


The S3's I've seen (on-line) are pretty bad knock-offs of the real deal. I would say go for the FM039 (internal cable routing) and steer clear of the knock-off cervelo crap.


----------



## persondude27

Vee said:


> About to order my next bike. First one was my FM015 found around 50 pages back in this version of the thread. It is going strong. Next up is a chinese carbon TT bike. The FM018 from DengFu is the frame I will be ordering. With my FM015 build, I really paid attention to what people had success ordering and what people had issues with. With the TT build, this is infinitely more difficult due to the fact that very few people seem to have actually built up TT bikes from chinese carbon. There is struggle I have been having with whether or not to go with the tried and true TT parts, which in some cases are less exciting comparatively, or to branch out and be the guinea pig on a few things.
> 
> Here are items I am considering purchasing that I have not seen any one mention buying before:
> 
> Carbon TT bar with drop.
> TT handlebar - Detailed info for TT handlebar,TT handlebar,TT handlebar,TTbar901 on Alibaba.com
> Problem with these: They do come from a somewhat reputable seller, GoToBike. However, they only allow you to choose one bar extension style and will not sell additional extensions. This differs from the way DengFu and others sell their TT bars, which come with both straight and S bend extensions with every order. Also, since I have never seen anyone with these, I have no way of knowing how tight their clearances are and if I will have any trouble with cable routing, shift lever installation, etc.
> 
> Carbon Tubular Disc Wheel
> tubular disc wheel Disc901 - Detailed info for tubular disc wheel Disc901,carbon disc wheel,tubular disc wheel Disc901,Disc901 on Alibaba.com
> Problem: I have searched long and far to try to find even one single experience with a chinese carbon disc wheel and have never seen anyone take the plunge. Unlike the TT bars, this is a fairly expensive item to be a guinea pig on. I am considering just going with some 82/101 Planet X tubular wheels instead, but the fact that I can have a disc at the same price is enticing.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts or suggestions on this? I guess it is pretty easy to just say "go for it," but when it's your money that you are considering gambling with it becomes a little harder to make the decision to take a chance.


A friend of mine ordered the FM018 from Dengfu. He loves it, and even though he is a dirty triathlete, has ridden it to some impressive finishes in tris.

Being a former triathlete, I built myself a TT bike and went with used Vison alloy bars. I know they're not as sexy as carbon bars, but they're not heavy, they're stiff, they're aero, and most importantly, they're cheap. I spent $75 on mine for base bar, extensions, stem, and brake levers.

Definitely keep us in the loop on the disc.


----------



## wevergo

beston said:


> The S3's I've seen (on-line) are pretty bad knock-offs of the real deal. I would say go for the FM039 (internal cable routing) and steer clear of the knock-off cervelo crap.


Crap? Which one?

Cervelo S3? Not again in my life; It's a nightmere! -

Perhaps the replica is better.......? :wink5:


----------



## mrbubbles

The cable routing on the knock-offs are waaaayyyyy better than the real ones. If they made that frame in nude instead of godawful cervelo, i probably buy one.


----------



## OveOlsson

wevergo said:


> Crap? Which one?
> 
> Perhaps the replica is better.......? :wink5:
> 
> Isn`t that bike the most beautiful bike ever..
> And i like the looks of the internal routing.
> I think i have seen the frame on Greatkeen to..
> 
> 
> Best regards Ove


----------



## Vee

persondude27 said:


> A friend of mine ordered the FM018 from Dengfu. He loves it, and even though he is a dirty triathlete, has ridden it to some impressive finishes in tris.
> 
> Being a former triathlete, I built myself a TT bike and went with used Vison alloy bars. I know they're not as sexy as carbon bars, but they're not heavy, they're stiff, they're aero, and most importantly, they're cheap. I spent $75 on mine for base bar, extensions, stem, and brake levers.
> 
> Definitely keep us in the loop on the disc.


Thanks. In regards to the disc, GoToBike responded and said the cost after paypal fees and shipping to the USA is just a hair over $700. They do not stock the discs, but can have one made in 40-60 days. I have decided to pass on the disc. I can buy a used disc off ebay for that price, or I still may just go with those Planet X 82/101 tubs and look into a disc some other time.


----------



## jtimmer1

*Blank Cervelo frames*

Blank "Cervelo frames. I wonder if they are any good. Any word on pricing?

SUNNYSUN INTERNATIONAL LTD

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/up_the_punx/?action=view&current=201081710473022.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y259/up_the_punx/201081710473022.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mic mic

*Finished FM 015*

Here it is all done.From Hongfu,dealt with Jane always helpful and a great with the paint job.The position of the gear cable guides tends to be a bit high and not to keen on the seatpost, not alot of adjustment tilting up and down may change this in time.Placed order on 20/8 all finished and ready to race 01/10,not bad paid via paypal.


----------



## ahrookie

hi guys have a question here for people who ordered from hongfu before. after considering and stretching my budget by a lot, i pulled the trigger a got for myself a fm001 in UD finish. was quite disturbed by the paint blemishes under the clear coat..looking for some advise on what should i do. emailed jane and all she said was that its just a surface finish issue. should i just accept the blemishes and move on or ask for a replacement? anyway to correct those blemishes?

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## FTR

ahrookie said:


> hi guys have a question here for people who ordered from hongfu before. after considering and stretching my budget by a lot, i pulled the trigger a got for myself a fm001 in UD finish. was quite disturbed by the paint blemishes under the clear coat..looking for some advise on what should i do. emailed jane and all she said was that its just a surface finish issue. should i just accept the blemishes and move on or ask for a replacement? anyway to correct those blemishes?
> 
> flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


The first one looks a bit ordinary but the others dont look any different to what I see on my Santa Cruz Tallboy (a $3800 Australian frame).


----------



## ahrookie

FTR said:


> The first one looks a bit ordinary but the others dont look any different to what I see on my Santa Cruz Tallboy (a $3800 Australian frame).


thanks for ya reply. yeah was particularly disturbed by the blemishes in the first pic. seems like the black paint clipped off exposing the carbon underneath..although everything is covered by clear coat.


----------



## beston

wevergo said:


> Crap? Which one?
> 
> Cervelo S3? Not again in my life; It's a nightmere! -
> 
> Perhaps the replica is better.......? :wink5:


No. The knock off looks like crap compared to the real S3. Graphics are off, Head tube and seat stays are different. The cable routing is located in a different place and doesn't use the same internal cable stop system. I'd rather get it unpainted, than to try pass it off as an S3.

I have to say that the pinarello knock-offs look quite convincing. But the S3 knock-off looks cheap and fake. 

There was another member of this forum who bought a fake S3 and got screwed by cycling yong.

To comment on the link you made. Cervelo has probably the most consumer friendly warranty in the business. If there was a problem, they would have taken care of it immediately.


----------



## slipfinger

New member here, I just finished reading this whole thread and have to say, "there are plenty of great looking bikes thru out the 150 or so pages".

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a HungFu FM039, just finishing up the final details on the color scheme and decal design. 

Question I have for you guys that have ordered/received your FM039, based on your height and inseam what size frame did you order? 

I'm 5'11" with an inseam of 32 1/2", I put myself on either a 54 or 56. Any feed back on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Urb

slipfinger said:


> New member here, I just finished reading this whole thread and have to say, "there are plenty of great looking bikes thru out the 150 or so pages".
> 
> I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a HungFu FM039, just finishing up the final details on the color scheme and decal design.
> 
> Question I have for you guys that have ordered/received your FM039, based on your height and inseam what size frame did you order?
> 
> I'm 5'11" with an inseam of 32 1/2", I put myself on either a 54 or 56. Any feed back on this would be greatly appreciated.


Check out this link

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...read-ebay-direct-version-5-0-a-241785-42.html post 1030 from Vee

btw can't see a 54 frame fitting you. Even 56 seems on the smaller side but doable.


----------



## FTR

Urb said:


> Check out this link
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...read-ebay-direct-version-5-0-a-241785-42.html post 1030 from Vee
> 
> btw can't see a 54 frame fitting you. Even 56 seems on the smaller side but doable.


Why?
I am 6'2.5" tall on a 58cm ETT on both my Moots and FM028.
Moots has a 110mm stem and the FM028 has a 120mm stem.
BB centre to top of saddle is 78cm.
Tip of saddle to centre of bars is 57.5cm.

It does not seem to be such a stretch for a guy who is 3.5" shorter than me to ride a 56cm ETT frame.


----------



## maxxevv

FTR said:


> Why?
> I am 6'2.5" tall on a 58cm ETT on both my Moots and FM028.
> Moots has a 110mm stem and the FM028 has a 120mm stem.
> BB centre to top of saddle is 78cm.
> Tip of saddle to centre of bars is 57.5cm.
> 
> It does not seem to be such a stretch for a guy who is 3.5" shorter than me to ride a 56cm ETT frame.


The stack heights for the FM028 and the FM039 are quite different. I'm 5'9" and a 54cm for the FM039 would not fit. Not the ETT measurement, but rather the stack height issues. Whereas the FM028 would fit very nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

maxxevv said:


> The stack heights for the FM028 and the FM039 are quite different. I'm 5'9" and a 54cm for the FM039 would not fit. Not the ETT measurement, but rather the stack height issues. Whereas the FM028 would fit very nicely. :thumbsup:


True but I am not sure that is what Urb is saying.
And anyway the OP can just put 70mm of spacers on and it will be AOK.


----------



## persondude27

jtimmer1 said:


> Blank "Cervelo frames. I wonder if they are any good. Any word on pricing?
> 
> SUNNYSUN INTERNATIONAL LTD


Those look like a 2009ish S2. I know the 2010 had behind-the-stem cable routing, but I think the 2009 model still had routing on the downtube.

Has anyone ordered from Sunny Sun? Is it really sunny? Any cloudy days?


----------



## wevergo

To comment on the link you made. Cervelo has probably the most consumer friendly warranty in the business. If there was a problem, they would have taken care of it immediately.[/QUOTE]

But they did not.


----------



## ptsbike55

Mic, Very nice bike. I like your paint scheme.


----------



## svard75

ahrookie said:


> hi guys have a question here for people who ordered from hongfu before. after considering and stretching my budget by a lot, i pulled the trigger a got for myself a fm001 in UD finish. was quite disturbed by the paint blemishes under the clear coat..looking for some advise on what should i do. emailed jane and all she said was that its just a surface finish issue. should i just accept the blemishes and move on or ask for a replacement? anyway to correct those blemishes?
> 
> flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


I don't like what I see personally. Take your frame outside in the sunlight and you'll see the imperfections even more. I would ask for a replacement, however you'll have to send this one back to her which will cost $$$. What a shame that's just poor quality control right there!


----------



## ahrookie

svard75 said:


> I don't like what I see personally. Take your frame outside in the sunlight and you'll see the imperfections even more. I would ask for a replacement, however you'll have to send this one back to her which will cost $$$. What a shame that's just poor quality control right there!


Yeah that was what i was thinking also so didnt even dare fix up the frame yet. tried contacting jenny instead but she didnt reply for over a week. probably trying again. ordered from hongfu seeing the positive reviews but sad i had to be the unlucky one to get such a frame :mad2:


----------



## BacDoc

Question for those that have built up these frames using the Neco head sets that come with the frame.

My other bikes with threadless head sets use a star nut, and the Neco uses a compression style. My question is, do you just put the head set in after stem and spacers and just tighten up like a star nut system? It just seems like I'm missing something as I can't see it tightening up like the star nut.

Probably a stupid question but I could use some advice this being my first build and would rather look like a dork than screw it up. Got the LBS to do the fork/race install and may have them finish the build but I'm trying to do most as a learning experience. 

Thanks


----------



## slipfinger

Urb said:


> Check out this link
> 
> Can't post links yet!
> 
> btw can't see a 54 frame fitting you. Even 56 seems on the smaller side but doable.


Thanks for the link to the geometry drawings and thanks Vee for posting said drawings.

I had a look at the geometry of my current ride, a Specialized Allez and found that the toptube on my current ride is 10mm longer then on the 56cm FM039. I run a 90mm stem and I still feel pretty stretched out on my current set up. But the headtube is 15mm lower on the FM039, I know spacers can help level this out a bit, but there is a limit (I think 70mm has pushed the limit ). I like the idea of a shorter toptube but really worry about the stack height that others have mentioned. Anymore comments are welcomed.


----------



## chogma

Finally managed to get the crown race on my kode bikes chinarello. Had real issues getting the bugger on. I measured the diameter of the fork tube and everything was adding up, so I couldn't work out why it wouldn't go on. I took it down the lbs in the end and they didnt have the right tools for me so couldn't do anything! Width of the widest part of the steerer tube is 33mm and according to them that was non standard. Which also explains why the old b and q PVC piping trick wouldn't quite work - on my fork tube the widest part at the bottom was too big for the pipe. 
So I nearly gave up and was resigned to cutting a slit in the crown race but as a last resort tried tapping the crown race with a flat punch and hammer. This worked! It turned out that there was a slight ridge on the fork which the crown race was getting stuck on. Anyway, bit of a pain and I'm sure a bit unorthodox but did the job. Now I can proceed with the build!
All my stuff has now arrived from Cycles Taiwan- very nice wheels, stem and bars. Got stung with an import charge but that was the only one so I'll take that. For people in the uk £135 is the 'limit' to attract import charges so if you know your supplier will state the charges stay under that to avoid if you can...


----------



## OveOlsson

I love this frame:
velocite-bikes.com/helios-aero-frameset(dot)html


----------



## stonerose72

baptizare said:


> The bike look awesome, specially the all black look with the red accent :thumbsup:
> Where did you get the wheelset from ? I'm thinking to use the sam on my bike build.
> Ride Strong


Thanks! The wheels are from Ribble cycles. They are quite heavy 1800g but cost just over £400.


----------



## svard75

BacDoc said:


> Question for those that have built up these frames using the Neco head sets that come with the frame.
> 
> My other bikes with threadless head sets use a star nut, and the Neco uses a compression style. My question is, do you just put the head set in after stem and spacers and just tighten up like a star nut system? It just seems like I'm missing something as I can't see it tightening up like the star nut.
> 
> Probably a stupid question but I could use some advice this being my first build and would rather look like a dork than screw it up. Got the LBS to do the fork/race install and may have them finish the build but I'm trying to do most as a learning experience.
> 
> Thanks


The compression plug is really a two part piece. The top cap should be completely removed prior to mounting it in the steertube. The bottom compression piece is like the star nut. I believe the compression plug needs a 8mm allen key. Use carbon paste on the compression plug to add that extra hold and ensure the compression plug is installed where the stem will mount. Once the compression plug is tight about 8nm you can add the spacers stem and top cap. Tighten the top cap first then the stem.

Video on installation


----------



## Vee

Hbock said:


> I ride a 54c FM018 from Dengfu. It fits like a glove. My road bike is a 54c Cannondale CAAD. The FM018 has a huge amount of adjustment to the seat, just take a hard look at the seat post. The top tube is the key measurement for the TT bike for the agressive fit and feel. I could set up my FM018 for long course IM's or super agressive TT's.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Hey Hbock,

What length stem do you run on your CAAD 54? How about on your FM018?


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## BacDoc

svard75 - Thanks!


----------



## maxxevv

slipfinger said:


> Thanks for the link to the geometry drawings and thanks Vee for posting said drawings.
> 
> I had a look at the geometry of my current ride, a Specialized Allez and found that the toptube on my current ride is 10mm longer then on the 56cm FM039. I run a 90mm stem and I still feel pretty stretched out on my current set up. But the headtube is 15mm lower on the FM039, I know spacers can help level this out a bit, but there is a limit (I think 70mm has pushed the limit ). I like the idea of a shorter toptube but really worry about the stack height that others have mentioned. Anymore comments are welcomed.


You may want to check out the geometry charts for the FM028. Its a lot taller in the stack height for the same effective top-tube length sizes.


----------



## Khaze

Tubby1536 said:


> Wow you guys are defensive about your clipless pedals, exactly what I expected and exactly the advice I was talking about.
> 
> For the record I use clipless on my road bike and clipless and flats on my mounting bike. So I am not anti-clipless. I am just realistic in the reasons we use them and the benefits they provide. I also fully endorse cycling fashion and looking good while turning the cranks. I will admit it is hard to look cool in a full team kit and appropriate flat pedal shoes, although the ones above might be the exception. Vans and Lycra just don’t mix.
> 
> There is nothing inaccurate about the information I provided. The average rider does not need and does not get any benefit from using clipless pedals. Just like the average rider does not need a full carbon Dura-ace spec'ed wonder bike. The only reason why we do it is because we want to look like (or look better then) the guy beside us on the road or look like the pro’s we watch on tv. Notice I said "we", I am included in this statement. I do not need to ride clipless pedals to keep up with my buddies, I ride them because it is part of the culture. For anyone that is a non racer we ride because we either just like to ride or to stay in shape or for transportation or usually a combination of the 3. Feel free to explain how not using clipless pedals prevents any of those things. If the OP switches, is his ride to work going to suddenly bring more enjoyment, is it going to help him be in better shape, is he going to get there any faster? No, he is still going to get from A to B in the same way. He just might look cooler, unless he can’t unclip and falls at a stop light or has to stop at a store on the way home and has to shuffle around the store in his cleats.
> 
> Using clipless pedals is not going to magically make anyone faster than their riding buddies. Clipless pedals don’t allow you to have a proper pedal stroke. *Spinning circles or pulling up on the up stroke is not a proper pedal stroke and does not help with power output. (Korff et al. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2007; 39:991-995) (Mornieux et al. Int J Sports Med 2008; 29:817-822). You should pedal the same in flats and clipless.* You also don’t need clipless to keep your feet on the pedals, DH mountain bikers keep their feet planted over the worst terrain a bike is going to see, if you can’t keep your feet on the pedals over a paved road using clipless is just hiding the problem.
> 
> There is also the issue of overuse injuries caused by locking the foot in place instead of being able to adjust foot position periodically. Imagine taping your hands to you bar in one spot for a 3 hour ride, no thanks. But we do it to our feet for some reason.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong clipless pedals do have a place. For a racer that has a correct pedal stroke locking the feet down is one less thing to think about in the heat of battle and they are an appropriate tool. For a racer that needs to conserve as much energy as possible for a chance at victory they are an appropriate tool. For a guy riding around on the weekend with his buddies they are not necessary and just let us look the part.


I've been reading through this thread because I'm interested in buying a set of rims or a new wheel set and have considered every imaginable option including name brand wheels. But the China option is very attractive at this point. It seems not everyone offers Campagnolo hub options for their wheel sets so rims and hubs may be the best way to go.

As for this post, though, I quickly googled "Korff et al. Med Sci Sports Exerc 2007; 39:991-995" because I doubt that you are an academic in sports medicine, and it turns out both this and the other article you cited were in a blog discussing a presentation by a USA cycling coach (bikejames(dot)com/cardio-training/the-science-behind-barefoot-pedaling). I would suggest if you're going to blatantly rip a blog from someone else that convinced you of something then you should cite the blog as well, not just the articles, which I assume you did not read, and then state conclusions as if the articles supported them directly.

The clipless consensus exists for a reason. If you could be equally fast and sustain fewer injuries with flat pedals, riders would break from orthodoxy because they'd gain an advantage in doing so. There is no pro-clipless conspiracy. Talk to ANY racer. Having the option to use different muscles, the security of knowing your feet won't slide out in adverse conditions, and the much higher stiffness of a dedicated cycling shoe all contribute to a vast superiority of clipless pedals. I don't have a citation on hand that says "clipless pedals let you go faster more comfortably and more safely," but an outrageous amount of anecdotal evidence supports this claim, and I won't pretend to have read a scientific journal to back up my claim.

That being said, if it's really just for commuting, it really doesn't matter all that much, as you said. I commute to school with clipless and then change shoes. It takes thirty seconds.


----------



## mic mic

ptsbike55 said:


> Mic, Very nice bike. I like your paint scheme.


Thanks mate its my sons bike and he racers in these colours


----------



## BacDoc

*Almost finished FM039*

Still have a few things to trim/cut/adjust but almost done. Need to cut the fork, trim some of the cable housing etc. Cut the steerer tube a bit and need to take more off but really need to measure and ride some before making the final cut. Any tips on cutting the carbon tube would be appreciated. svard75 posted a great link on the compression plug headset and that went on beautiful.

My build is the FM039/fork/handlebar from Hong Fu. Got the stem from then too(kind of cheap alloy/carbon mix) but used a Kaloi instead. Got a used 2011 Ultegra group and DT Swiss wheelset from another forum member who upgraded his Giant Defy. Put some MTB pedals on till I figure out what to use. Got a new SMP Lite off Ebay.
















My other bike is 2006 Giant TCR and it weighs about 18lbs and this feels a whole lot lighter:thumbsup:

Everything went together pretty smooth (my first build), even the internal routing with used cables! Frame quality was very good with just a couple small blemishes. These are from a cell phone and you can see the reflection of the pedals on the down tube.
















Some of the negatives, the aero seat post is great but the alloy/metal composition of the retaining hardware is junk








For an aero type frame the fork is OK but the fork on my old Giant is much better and more aero. Everything else looks and feels like high end and fit is tight. These tires are 25's and there is plenty of clearance on the frame:








I'll put together a build list with prices as soon as I am finished if anyone is interested.









Communication with Jane and Jenny from Hong Fu was very good and shipped to US in less than 5 days from the email telling me it was shipped.


----------



## beston

Well done! 

The best way to cut the steer tube is with a tube cutting guide and a fine hacksaw (either a 'grit' blade or a >32 teeth/inch blade)

The guide
Amazon.com: Filzer Steering Tube Cutting Guide (TCG-1): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## gb155

Has anyone had a Cervelo S3 from Cyclingyong (or anywhere else ) ??


----------



## asherstash1

finally decent pics, am pouring miles on it so will try and give considered ride report later at some point


----------



## amorro

asherstash1 that looks great 
mine arrived last week, finally got around to getting pictures to put up, it turned out well i think, but Miracle Trade was about 2 months slower than they originally said they would be and were very slack in communication as well, but it finally arrived and looks great 
have not ridden it yet as am still waiting for a few parts, but can't wait


----------



## Spursrider

asherstash1 said:


> finally decent pics, am pouring miles on it so will try and give considered ride report later at some point


Fast-looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthony3

asherstash1 said:


> finally decent pics, am pouring miles on it so will try and give considered ride report later at some point


What frame is this?


----------



## Dankbeme

asherstash1 said:


> finally decent pics, am pouring miles on it so will try and give considered ride report later at some point


Sweet looking ride. What brakes are those?


----------



## pinoytri

I have a planet x exocet frame and am looking to purchase just a fork and seatpost.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a chiniese supplier who sells these parts?

I inquired with several on companies on alibaba that sell the same frame as the exocet but they only sell the frames with the fork and seatpost.


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> finally decent pics, am pouring miles on it so will try and give considered ride report later at some point


Wow! Looks awesome. Carbon bottle cages and 58mm tubs would complete the awesomeness. Imo of course.


----------



## svard75

pinoytri said:


> I have a planet x exocet frame and am looking to purchase just a fork and seatpost.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a chiniese supplier who sells these parts?
> 
> I inquired with several on companies on alibaba that sell the same frame as the exocet but they only sell the frames with the fork and seatpost.


I would buy the matching planet x fork. TT frames are aero and the forks are supposed to follow suit plus I think it would look silly with a road fork. MO of course.


----------



## Eyon

One week and ~130 miles done I am loving my FM-015! Its fast, precise, feels aggressive, everything I wanted in my bike. The Sram Force/Rival mix is perfect, as are the rest of the components on them. 

Did a 77 mile charity ride yesterday, and at one point where I was in an ambulance getting repaired people were talking to my riding buddy saying "wow cool bike, custom carbon, really nice looking!", you have no idea how smug that made me feel! I am not ashamed to admit it is a £400 china frame though.

Climbing feels nice on it, I keep it in 53T on the front for most of them and stand up, feels really precise and sharp, all the power goes right to the back wheel with no noticeable flex. Front end feels stiff, cornering hard is fun, as it really whips round. Descending is great too, with a real head down position tucked in I've hit 42mph, but there aren't the hills in this area where I live to get more than that. But at no point did I feel nervous about those speeds, it just felt locked in. The chunky chain stays feel powerful but the slim seat stays take all but the worst buzz out of the road. Even 4 1/4 hours in the saddle yesterday I didnt feel too bad, so its a good design if you ask me.

I do however get a fair amount of fore/aft flex in the fork over the road surface though, I assume this is normal, just never noticed it on my alu fork before. Also I get a very bizzare whistling when tucked low in the drops at speed, no idea where it comes from, maybe just cables in the wind?

Overall I am in love with this bike, its everything I wanted it to be, if not more. Just need to find myself a new saddle before the current one does me some serious manhood damage, and then I will be out clocking up even more miles.

Full spec is:

FM-015 ISP 58cm w/ Fork from Hong-Fu
Sram Force Shifters
Sram Rival R/F Derallieurs
FSA Team Issue carbon chainset.
Sram 1050 chain/cassette
Planet X CNC brakes
Jagwire Racer cable kit
Mavic Aksium wheels
Schwalbe Ultremeo ZX tyres
Schwalbe Tubes
Prolite Abductor bar
FSA 90mm stem
Fizik Microtex bar tape
Time ATAC Carbon pedals (MTB cleets)
Elite bottle cages
A2Z bottle cage bolts
Cateye V3 computer

Next year its getting upgrades to 50mm tubs for the summer season


----------



## stephen9666

Wow, this thread has blown my mind. I never even considered assembling my own carbon bike. 

Great read!


----------



## chriselam

That's a beautiful frame. Looking forward to some more pics.


----------



## pschmidt

tonyyangdu said:


> This is tony writing. I come from Dengfu bikes.(website: dengfubikes.com) or (dengfu.en.alibaba.com)
> 
> Thanks for all. I read some news what paypal account payment that in recently.
> 
> In recently The cheater who imitate tony to cheat customer payment.
> The cheater also call tony. thebad actor often provide cheaper price for customer ,but actule he can not shipping any thing. He use simila emaill address as me.
> The cheater address is dengfubikes(at)yao.com; but i use 163.com.
> I think the cheater only accept wester union payment.
> 
> We will clarify under case:
> 
> 1, I (Tony) and Mina work for Dengfubikes. Dengfu bikes is legal and excellent company;
> 2, Tony contact email address: dengfubikes(at)163.com or tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
> Mina contact email address: dengfusales(at)163.com;
> 3, Paypal address is tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn;
> 
> usual we only accept payment by paypal and my company account ; so pls dont belive any wester union.
> 
> Thanks your support!
> thanks for all.
> Tony from Dengfu bikes




Tony,

My friend a I placed an order with you two weeks ago, and this post has us worried. We initially emailed you at the @163 email address, but received the reply and all further correspondence from the @yahoo address. Out payment was sent via Western Union.

Can you confirm the legitimacy of Invoice No.DF-110917?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## gb155

asherstash1 said:


> finally decent pics, am pouring miles on it so will try and give considered ride report later at some point



Sorry, what frame is this ? Looks SUPER AWSOME , like Cav's Spesh ?


----------



## FTR

pschmidt said:


> Tony,
> 
> My friend a I placed an order with you two weeks ago, and this post has us worried. We initially emailed you at the @163 email address, but received the reply and all further correspondence from the @yahoo address. Out payment was sent via Western Union.
> 
> Can you confirm the legitimacy of Invoice No.DF-110917?
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick


Maybe you would be better emailing him at the addresses he has provided.


----------



## slx01

pinoytri said:


> I have a planet x exocet frame and am looking to purchase just a fork and seatpost.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a chiniese supplier who sells these parts?
> 
> I inquired with several on companies on alibaba that sell the same frame as the exocet but they only sell the frames with the fork and seatpost.


Planet X have the seatpost on special offer at the moment.


----------



## asherstash1

thanks all, its mint innit? it is fast!
frame is kode technology kd-cb-r-004-01
brakes are taiwanese ebay specials £80 225g, bought for my old chinarello, work really nicely.
my next spend will also be on 50mm chinese carbon rims, some while off, maybe for next next summer 
nice paintjob, kode had mine in the country in 5 days!


----------



## Crappymonkey

I'm looking for a frame with a completely horizontal and flat top tube. Is the fm-015 my best bet? Also, what's the process to get one custom painted? I'm looking for a rain bike project to work on over the winter and I'd like to get it painted baby blue with black/orange panels. I'd probably build it up with a Microshift groupset some Mavic Aksium wheels I have lying around.


----------



## Offline

Frame arrived today Weeee


----------



## mmatrix

*info in threads search forum*



Crappymonkey said:


> I'm looking for a frame with a completely horizontal and flat top tube. Is the fm-015 my best bet? Also, what's the process to get one custom painted? I'm looking for a rain bike project to work on over the winter and I'd like to get it painted baby blue with black/orange panels. I'd probably build it up with a Microshift groupset some Mavic Aksium wheels I have lying around.


there is heaps of info in this thread about painting, just go back a read thru.

just draw up a design and submit it to the comapny you are going to to purchase from and they will quote you the extra painting cost.
Also here is a link to decals that can be made up custom.
Stickers Design

lots more info back in threads.

hope this Helps


----------



## tonyyangdu

*It is a cheater*



pschmidt said:


> Tony,
> 
> My friend a I placed an order with you two weeks ago, and this post has us worried. We initially emailed you at the @163 email address, but received the reply and all further correspondence from the @yahoo address. Out payment was sent via Western Union.
> 
> Can you confirm the legitimacy of Invoice No.DF-110917?
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick


hello patrick, i am very sorry to hear the thing. It is a cheater. i also check my email. and find your friend email to me( only one email with one invoice on 3th Oct ). we never ask our customer to paid by westtern union. So i suggest your friend report to police. Also i hope we also can help you to catch the cheater. I hope your friend provide more detail date of the cheater.
best regards
Tony Come from Dengfu in china.


----------



## Crappymonkey

mmatrix said:


> there is heaps of info in this thread about painting, just go back a read thru.
> 
> just draw up a design and submit it to the comapny you are going to to purchase from and they will quote you the extra painting cost.
> Also here is a link to decals that can be made up custom.
> Stickers Design
> 
> lots more info back in threads.
> 
> hope this Helps


Thanks for the reply. I tried to search through the thread but I'm currently on a tablet computer and the forum won't let me open the search bar :mad2:


----------



## Peanya

Any links to a site that sells frames that copy the Specialized Roubaix geometry? Preferable 3k or 2k weave too. Too lazy to scroll through 80 pages. TIA


----------



## Offline

Peanya said:


> Any links to a site that sells frames that copy the Specialized Roubaix geometry? Preferable 3k or 2k weave too. Too lazy to scroll through 80 pages. TIA


In my opinion...

039 looks to be close to specialized Tarmac/kuota

015 like focus/Merckx/cannondale

028- trek/Ridley


----------



## Offline

Peanya said:


> Any links to a site that sells frames that copy the Specialized Roubaix geometry? Preferable 3k or 2k weave too. Too lazy to scroll through 80 pages. TIA


I think all of them do 12k or 3k weaves

I've heard the best report from hongfu with dengfu a close second

I got my frame from Jenny at hongfu over dengfu because I saw more bikes here from hongfu and the support and workmanship looked great

I did talk with Tony at dengfu as well and would have no problem ordering with them either (potentially will be researching TT frames next year)

The only others I've talked too were the ti bike manufactures ...


----------



## Offline

Build pic and thoughts

Crown race from neco was stupid easy to install. I simply cleaned up a small glob of epoxy before gently tapping the race on with a 2oz nylon gunsmith mallet.. After the race was on gently tapping the bearings into the heat was trivial..

Fit and finish (3k matte) looks great too


----------



## Radioactive Man

gb155 said:


> Has anyone had a Cervelo S3 from Cyclingyong (or anywhere else ) ??


Yes and got screwed by cyclingyong so don't bother with them :mad2:


----------



## chriselam

I see some people with those nice little digital scales. I'm getting ready to place an order and I'd love to weigh everything. Anyone have any recommendations on a good scale? Can those little ones handle weighing the whole bike frame or whole bike once assembled?


----------



## beston

Re: Scales.

I've found the best source of hanging scales to be in the fishing department of local sporting goods stores. I have a mechanical (analogue) one that works up to 25lbs and it works quite well. 

For the smaller items, I have a digital table top scale.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Okay, here she is semi completed. I ordered a new front derailleur because the one I currently have is clamp on. One of the requirements to getting this frame was that I use as many of the components from my previous bike as possible. I'd like a wheel upgrade in the future. Brakes are coming back off and getting a good scrubbing as is the cassette. 










There were some concerns with the FM-039 not having much wheel clearance between the rear wheel and the seat stay. Either they redesigned the frame or it was never a problem. You could easily move up to 25 sized tires.










Because some have claimed problems in the front I took a picture of that as well.










Overall the frame has gone together as easily as any other frame I've worked with. Cables slid right through the internal cable routing. I had the headset professionally installed. The only problem I had was the seat post hit a point in the frame where it stopped going down. So, I had to cut the seat post. I only needed to take off about 2". I'll tell you what though, in the fight between the carbon seatpost and a dull hacksaw the damn seatpost nearly won. My arm still hurts from that endeavor.


----------



## MiniVanMan

One other thing, is the seatpost does suck. There's no leveling mechanism in it. Seems level to begin with which is good, but why they wouldn't put the ability to level it in there is beyond me. So, as well as having to cut the seat post, it is also pretty cheap, and you're kind of stuck with having to get one with this frame.


----------



## beston

I have a bontrager seat post that uses the same kind of mechanism to attach the seat and I agree, it absolutely sucks. 

My biggest problem is that it takes a lot of torque (>10 N•m) to keep the clamp from slipping. I've started to use carbon paste in the clamp / seatpost junction to add a little more friction between the parts.


----------



## gb155

beston said:


> I have a bontrager seat post that uses the same kind of mechanism to attach the seat and I agree, it absolutely sucks.
> 
> My biggest problem is that it takes a lot of torque (>10 N&#149;m) to keep the clamp from slipping. I've started to use carbon paste in the clamp / seatpost junction to add a little more friction between the parts.




Glad it's not just me that has that issue then


----------



## Offline

beston said:


> I have a bontrager seat post that uses the same kind of mechanism to attach the seat and I agree, it absolutely sucks.
> 
> My biggest problem is that it takes a lot of torque (>10 N•m) to keep the clamp from slipping. I've started to use carbon paste in the clamp / seatpost junction to add a little more friction between the parts.


maybe try a different seatpost clamp?

Seatpost Collars : Fairwheelbikes.com


----------



## earlfoss

*2012 Dogma Chinarello*

Anyone get one of these yet? Looks very interesting! I'm considering placing an order in a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the company name is that is selling these and if they're available from multiple sources. I read good things about a few of the Chinese companies on here and really want to go through one who is trustworthy.

aliexpress. com/fm-store/806051/211257306-498857878/Free-shipping-2012-Pinarello-Dogma2-60-1-W4-carbon-road-bicycle-frame-and-fork-50-52. html


----------



## Offline

earlfoss said:


> Anyone get one of these yet? Looks very interesting! I'm considering placing an order in a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the company name is that is selling these and if they're available from multiple sources. I read good things about a few of the Chinese companies on here and really want to go through one who is trustworthy.
> 
> aliexpress. com/fm-store/806051/211257306-498857878/Free-shipping-2012-Pinarello-Dogma2-60-1-W4-carbon-road-bicycle-frame-and-fork-50-52. html


there are at least 20 chinarellos in this thread. some painted to mimic pinarello, some with original names. some black

the owners all tend to love them and most if not all of the china vendors sell them, so i'd just pick the one you like


----------



## earlfoss

Offline said:


> there are at least 20 chinarellos in this thread. some painted to mimic pinarello, some with original names. some black
> 
> the owners all tend to love them and most if not all of the china vendors sell them, so i'd just pick the one you like


The link I provided has the new Chinarellos with an oval seattube/seatpost and the cleaner fork and downtube interface like the brand new Pinarellos that were introduced just before the TDF. They look a lot cooler than the current batch of Chinarellos offered.


----------



## vladvm

earlfoss said:


> The link I provided has the new Chinarellos with an oval seattube/seatpost and the cleaner fork and downtube interface like the brand new Pinarellos that were introduced just before the TDF. They look a lot cooler than the current batch of Chinarellos offered.


Cyclingyong is overpriced. just wait for it to come out on e-bay, it will be there just be patient.


----------



## FTR

MiniVanMan said:


> One other thing, is the seatpost does suck. There's no leveling mechanism in it. Seems level to begin with which is good, but why they wouldn't put the ability to level it in there is beyond me. So, as well as having to cut the seat post, it is also pretty cheap, and you're kind of stuck with having to get one with this frame.


Looks to be the same mechanism as the one I got with my FM028.
Take the metal clamps off completely.
Then pop out the inner clamp mechanisms with a Phillips Head screwdriver or similar.
Lube the cup and the inside surface of the inner mechanism and re-assemble.
It should now be able to be rotated.


----------



## JackDaniels

Somehow having a few extra parts laying around convinced me I need to build a new bike. After reading this thread I decided on a fm015-ISP from hongfu with the 3k matte black finish along with their hb003 handlebar.

Can anyone confirm that this frame has a braze-on front derailleur and that the bars are 31.8?


----------



## earlfoss

vladvm said:


> Cyclingyong is overpriced. just wait for it to come out on e-bay, it will be there just be patient.


That's a really good point. Those 2012 models look pretty nice to me. 

I wish anywhere besides CyclingYong carried the Colnago EPS bikes. I have heard about people having issues with that place.


----------



## Peanya

Offline said:


> In my opinion...
> 
> 039 looks to be close to specialized Tarmac/kuota
> 
> 015 like focus/Merckx/cannondale
> 
> 028- trek/Ridley


Most of the ones I've seen don't list the specs too much. I'm really looking for a 185mm~190mm head tube and 73.5 seat stay. Non-integrated seat post too. 
Also, there's a hongfu-bikes.com and a e-hongfu-bikes.com. Same company?


----------



## svard75

JackDaniels said:


> Somehow having a few extra parts laying around convinced me I need to build a new bike. After reading this thread I decided on a fm015-ISP from hongfu with the 3k matte black finish along with their hb003 handlebar.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this frame has a braze-on front derailleur and that the bars are 31.8?


The fm015 does not have brazeon but if you have it just buy a clamp. Got a carbon ratio tacto for 31 from crc. The hb003 are 31.8


----------



## yamaha__308

JackDaniels said:


> Somehow having a few extra parts laying around convinced me I need to build a new bike. After reading this thread I decided on a fm015-ISP from hongfu with the 3k matte black finish along with their hb003 handlebar.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this frame has a braze-on front derailleur and that the bars are 31.8?


Clamp FD and yes, 31.8 as per their spec sheet. Read!


----------



## Crappymonkey

Peanya said:


> , there's a hongfu-bikes.com and a e-hongfu-bikes.com. Same company?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## mrcreosote

Peanya said:


> Most of the ones I've seen don't list the specs too much. I'm really looking for a 185mm~190mm head tube and 73.5 seat stay. Non-integrated seat post too.
> Also, there's a hongfu-bikes.com and a e-hongfu-bikes.com. Same company?


yes, they are. e-hongfu-bikes.com is the online 'storefront'


----------



## Offline

Crappymonkey said:


> I was wondering the same thing


Think so


----------



## mfuchs

earlfoss said:


> The link I provided has the new Chinarellos with an oval seattube/seatpost and the cleaner fork and downtube interface like the brand new Pinarellos that were introduced just before the TDF. They look a lot cooler than the current batch of Chinarellos offered.


I don't think these are different frames than what has been being sold. I think that they are there to show the paint jobs offered. The pictures on Cyclinyongs site are just pictures taken from Pinarellos site. I have seen on other sites the same older style frame painted in the 2012 Dogma 2 colors. I wouldn't order one of these with the expectation of getting a new style frame. I could be wrong but not having actual pictures of the frame and only stock photos makes me a little doubtful that the frames have been changed.


----------



## Rainerhq

*FM028 matte carbon*

Finally got my bike completed. 


*Frameset	* 
Frame: FM028	
Fork:	F007	

*Frame misc.* 
Headset:	Neco	
Expander:	Neco	
Top Cap:	Neco	
Spacers:	Ebay CF	
Seat clamp:	Token 
Bottlecage Bolts:	alu 
Cbl. Tensioners:	Jagwire	
Chainstay protector:	Proline (crap)	

*Cockpit	* 
Stem:	Scott, 110mm	
Bars:	FSA Omega Compact	
Bartape:	FSA Kork Ultra-Gel	
Barplugs:	FSA	
Seatpost:	Omni Racer	
Saddle:	Fi:zik Arione	

*Gear&Brake* 
Shifters:	ST-6700	
Crankset:	FC-6700 G 
BB:	SM-BB6700	
Front Der:	FD-6700 G	
Rear Der:	RD-6700 G	
Brakes:	BR-6700 G 
Chain:	CH-7901	
Cassette:	CS-7900 12-23	
Cables/housing:	Shimano	

*Wheels* 
Wheelset:	Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL	
Rim Strip:	No Tubes	
Tyres:	Vittoria Rubino Pro	
Tubes:	Maxxis Ultralight	
Skewers:	Planet X	
Spoke magnet:	Polar	

*Misc.* 
Pedals:	PD-5700	
Bottle Cages:	Ebay CF	
Computer: Polar CS400

Weight: 7990g / 17,61lbs


----------



## OveOlsson

Very Nice Build!
Best Regards Ove



Rainerhq said:


> Finally got my bike completed.
> 
> 
> *Frameset	*
> Frame: FM028
> Fork:	F007
> 
> *Frame misc.*
> Headset:	Neco
> Expander:	Neco
> Top Cap:	Neco
> Spacers:	Ebay CF
> Seat clamp:	Token
> Bottlecage Bolts:	alu
> Cbl. Tensioners:	Jagwire
> Chainstay protector:	Proline (crap)
> 
> *Cockpit	*
> Stem:	Scott, 110mm
> Bars:	FSA Omega Compact
> Bartape:	FSA Kork Ultra-Gel
> Barplugs:	FSA
> Seatpost:	Omni Racer
> Saddle:	Fi:zik Arione
> 
> *Gear&Brake*
> Shifters:	ST-6700
> Crankset:	FC-6700 G
> BB:	SM-BB6700
> Front Der:	FD-6700 G
> Rear Der:	RD-6700 G
> Brakes:	BR-6700 G
> Chain:	CH-7901
> Cassette:	CS-7900 12-23
> Cables/housing:	Shimano
> 
> *Wheels*
> Wheelset:	Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL
> Rim Strip:	No Tubes
> Tyres:	Vittoria Rubino Pro
> Tubes:	Maxxis Ultralight
> Skewers:	Planet X
> Spoke magnet:	Polar
> 
> *Misc.*
> Pedals:	PD-5700
> Bottle Cages:	Ebay CF
> Computer: Polar CS400
> 
> Weight: 7990g / 17,61lbs


----------



## Offline

Rainerhq said:


> Finally got my bike completed.


What does the sticker say? can't read it.... 

looks great, how does it ride?


----------



## dmabraham

*Paid Spam: 54cm FM-028*

54cm FM-028, about 6 months old, for 350 shipped in classifieds. Just trying to pass it along.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## db394

Very excited to say I've just ordered a 60cm FM028 from DengFu - I went for the stealth black look in the end because it looks great on some of the bikes on this thread. I have a SRAM Force groupset and some Fulcrum 1's to go on as soon as it arrives, I'll post build pics as and when I can (although I need to post a few more times before the forum will allow me to !

Getting impatient already...


----------



## Urb

@Rainerhq

Well executed. I love the stealth look.


----------



## beston

Rainerhq said:


> Finally got my bike completed.


Now that is how it's supposed to be done! Good work sir!


----------



## Offline

Mock up with my starter bike wheels


----------



## RC28

earlfoss said:


> The link I provided has the new Chinarellos with an oval seattube/seatpost and the cleaner fork and downtube interface like the brand new Pinarellos that were introduced just before the TDF. They look a lot cooler than the current batch of Chinarellos offered.


I followed your link, and I'm sorry to tell you that those are actual Pinarello photos, not Chinarellos. That's why they look so good.

I'm pretty sure those are not the frames you are going to get with Cyclingyong.


----------



## Rainerhq

Offline said:


> What does the sticker say? can't read it....
> 
> looks great, how does it ride?


I called my bike "Schenk".
Compared to my alu Scott, the ride is much more smoother and acceleration feels better though the wheels remained the same. Handling feels more acurate, maybe it´s because of 110mm stem(Scott had 90mm). I´m pleased.


----------



## gb155

RC28 said:


> I followed your link, and I'm sorry to tell you that those are actual Pinarello photos, not Chinarellos. That's why they look so good.
> 
> I'm pretty sure those are not the frames you are going to get with Cyclingyong.


I asked Cyclingyong and you are right, they are still supplying frames with the round seat tubes, not ovals , pictures are therefore of real Pina's 

They did also say they are about to launch the Spesh SL3 frameset


----------



## svard75

Rainerhq said:


> Finally got my bike completed.


Wow awesome! Good job on the build! How heavy are the mavics?


----------



## Rainerhq

All weights are in my home computer, but if I remember correctly, they are 1780g with Stans yellow tape.


----------



## P.T.W

Just got the tracking number for my FM039 frame from Hongfu.... EMS strangely tell me my frame has been dispatched from Louisiana???? Has anyone else struck similar strange tracking info?
I have emailed Jenny, will see what she says and keep a close eye on it over the next few days. As long as it ends up here in lil ol NZ I'm happy


----------



## svard75

Rainerhq said:


> All weights are in my home computer, but if I remember correctly, they are 1780g with Stans yellow tape.


very respectable. How deep are they? Is there a rider weight limit.


----------



## Rainerhq

52mm. Don´t know about weight limit, I´m 65kg
Cosmic Carbone SL - wheels - road & triathlon - Mavic


----------



## ChewyWahid

They are aluminium with a carbon bonded aero rim. Pretty much bomb proof. I'm 62kg and on a good day <61kg.


----------



## Shaun_Oz

*Yishun FM035 Frameset*

Hi all,

I'm trying to decide which frameset to take the plunge on but so far I haven't seen any feedback or comments on the FM035 frame from Yishun. 

Is there anyone out there riding one? If so, what's your verdict?

For what it's worth I started with a set of 50mm clincher wheels from Dengfu which have around 1000km on them with no real problems to date. They needed truing after around 700km but have stayed straight since,

Thanks,
Shaun.


----------



## Offline

P.T.W said:


> Just got the tracking number for my FM039 frame from Hongfu.... EMS strangely tell me my frame has been dispatched from Louisiana???? Has anyone else struck similar strange tracking info?
> I have emailed Jenny, will see what she says and keep a close eye on it over the next few days. As long as it ends up here in lil ol NZ I'm happy


I'm in Alaska.. EMS tracked the frame to JFK airport (in New York .. i.e. other side of the states)
it wouldn't surprise me if the frame is barged from louisiana... where in NZ are you? N or S island?
before the ems updated, the frame was delivered. so i'm guessing they are at minimum 24 hours behind the actual location.


----------



## persondude27

Mine entered the US in San Fran and was stopped in customs there for a day before being on my doorstep the next day.


----------



## svard75

Folks every piece on here is unbranded from China except the groupo, stem, seatpost ISP mast, pedals, chain, saddle, and headset. I added decals to make it appear like it was the Rock Racing X-2 bike. It's not an exact replica but heck it's close enough for me.

I got the original Rock Racing decals from Rock Racing in Italy. Ridden it about 200KMS so far and it's fantastic. So light and fast. Climbing hills like a goat and 0 flex during power sprints. Absorbs road bumps much better than my Jake the snake with 32c tires!

Specs
HongFu FM015-ISP carbon frame and fork in 55cm
HongFu HB003 carbon handlebars 440mm
HongFu carbon bottle cages
alloy red bottle cage bolts
Ratio Tacto carbon Headset
Ratio Tacto carbon ISP seatpost topper
Ratio Tacto carbon brazeon clamp
Ritchey WCS 110mm alu/car stem
Specialized BG Toupe saddle 143
SRAM red black groupo
Recon 11-23T aluminum cassette
KMC X10SL chain (Gold)
ebay alloy derailleur adjusters (Gold)
Custom bikehubstore.com wheelset (kinlin XR300 rims, Sapim spokes (Two Red per wheel), Ultralight hubs (Red))
OMNI Racer Ti Ceramic Derailleur Pulleys (Red)
Ti skewers (Red)
Look Keo classic composite pedals (Red)

16lbs as shown


----------



## mstaras

P.T.W said:


> Just got the tracking number for my FM039 frame from Hongfu.... EMS strangely tell me my frame has been dispatched from Louisiana???? Has anyone else struck similar strange tracking info?
> I have emailed Jenny, will see what she says and keep a close eye on it over the next few days. As long as it ends up here in lil ol NZ I'm happy


I had the same experience. I think it must be a bug in the tracking system. After a day it updated to coming out of some town near Shenzen. At the time, I chalked it up to me reading the tracking info wrong, but hearing you had the same tracking issue, maybe I'm not crazy.

My HF-053 (29er MTB) came through customs (US) in JFK. It took less than a week to get from China to Florida


----------



## lawrencemonsters

Best looking bike I have seen in all of the forums.


----------



## P.T.W

mstaras said:


> I had the same experience. I think it must be a bug in the tracking system. After a day it updated to coming out of some town near Shenzen. At the time, I chalked it up to me reading the tracking info wrong, but hearing you had the same tracking issue, maybe I'm not crazy.
> 
> My HF-053 (29er MTB) came through customs (US) in JFK. It took less than a week to get from China to Florida


Yeah i just checked my tracking again, and yeah its just been dispatched from Shenzen China. Must be some kind bug or quirk of the tracking/shipping set up.

Oh and Offline, I'm in Christchurch NZ (South Island):thumbsup:


----------



## Gumps

Hi, First post.

I am looking at ordering an FM015 ISP am confused about the sizing. Looking at the size chart carbonzone have is confusing me. Can anyone suggest the correct size?

I currently have a Dolan Hercules SE which has a head tube length of 165, Effective horizontal top tube of 565, and I would like a similar fit

Many thanks!


----------



## mfuchs

mstaras said:


> I had the same experience. I think it must be a bug in the tracking system. After a day it updated to coming out of some town near Shenzen. At the time, I chalked it up to me reading the tracking info wrong, but hearing you had the same tracking issue, maybe I'm not crazy.
> 
> My HF-053 (29er MTB) came through customs (US) in JFK. It took less than a week to get from China to Florida


No, you are crazy but it probably is a tracking issue.


----------



## svard75

lawrencemonsters said:


> Best looking bike I have seen in all of the forums.


Don't know if it was directed at me but thank you sir. I think all the bikes on here are awesome.

Cheers!


----------



## Vee

P.T.W said:


> Just got the tracking number for my FM039 frame from Hongfu.... EMS strangely tell me my frame has been dispatched from Louisiana???? Has anyone else struck similar strange tracking info?
> I have emailed Jenny, will see what she says and keep a close eye on it over the next few days. As long as it ends up here in lil ol NZ I'm happy


Worst case, let me know where in Louisiana it is, and I will go take a drive


----------



## Vee

Svard75, your bike really did come out good with that new set of decals. Good job.


----------



## Offline

+1 Svard75 nice bike


----------



## BacDoc

+another-nice build svard75!


----------



## svard75

Thanks all. It really does look better with the real decals. I have a few more to apply. But seriously Rock Racing has been amazing thru out this ordeal. I really have to commend them for allowing me to have their decals on this replica frame. Very cool guys. I love their new bike lineup, more on the stealth side then prior models like the X-2 and RX-1. Check out their lineup here Love the honeycomb frame idea!


----------



## mfuchs

*Weight of my Chinarello*

I was finally able to put this on a scale and with the Zipp 303 wheelset it is 16lbs 9 oz.


----------



## Smash

Just got my FM039!!! 

On inspection, on the top of the headset area has some glue residue. Should I sand it abit to clear the fork? I think with the bearing install the fork might be touching a bit.

On the BB, the machining isn't perfect. It has some nicks and dings. Should I be concern? Thanks!


----------



## db394

svard75 said:


> Thanks all. It really does look better with the real decals. I have a few more to apply. But seriously Rock Racing has been amazing thru out this ordeal. I really have to commend them for allowing me to have their decals on this replica frame. Very cool guys. I love their new bike lineup, more on the stealth side then prior models like the X-2 and RX-1. Check out their lineup


BEAUTIFUL looking bike svard! Also, big fan of the SRAM Red


----------



## nath36

I cant see svards bike Image. Any tips on why it's not showing up for me ? Thanks guys


----------



## persondude27

1) His is a flickr photostream, so it's a flash app. Are you on a tablet or iphone?
Either way, go here and oogle: Flickr: Svard75's Photostream

2) Smash: the bottom backet looks fine.
For the residue on the headset, take something like grease (cuz it's cheap and comes off easily) and put it on the residue. Put the fork in the headtube and turn it. If you get some grease spread back and forth on your steerer tube, it rubs! If not, you're set. 

3) mfuchs: Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## yebamoth

500 miles so far on 50cm FM039.


----------



## nath36

Thanks person dude I'm on iPad. Ta


----------



## nath36

Svard that's some serious decal work. Looks great. Is any of it paint or is everything decals? I'd be afraid that I would put the decal on crooked and I'd have stuffed up a whole bike. Lol


----------



## svard75

nath36 said:


> Svard that's some serious decal work. Looks great. Is any of it paint or is everything decals? I'd be afraid that I would put the decal on crooked and I'd have stuffed up a whole bike. Lol


The red and black were painted on by hongfu. Rock racing sent me the original x-2 frame decal set and that is just the lettering and the badges. Those were easy to apply. The decals I applied are just commercial grade vinyl. Normally they should be clear coated but heck beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## svard75

mfuchs said:


> I was finally able to put this on a scale and with the Zipp 303 wheelset it is 16lbs 9 oz.


Lookin good man! Ride it with pride!


----------



## paule11

Yebamoth what is the stem on your bike?


----------



## Spursrider

yebamoth said:


> 500 miles so far on 50cm FM039.


That stem is so unique, it completely stole the limelight from the frame


----------



## yebamoth

That's a Modolo Tau stem from the 90's. Very wacky. It takes a 26mm handlebar and uses a clamshell to hold it in place secured by a locked bolt that has to be tightened to 23 newton meters which is pretty bone crushing, so no carbon handlebars.


----------



## svard75

Smash said:


> Just got my FM039!!!
> 
> On inspection, on the top of the headset area has some glue residue. Should I sand it abit to clear the fork? I think with the bearing install the fork might be touching a bit.
> 
> On the BB, the machining isn't perfect. It has some nicks and dings. Should I be concern? Thanks!


I wouldn't worry about anything you've shown. Mine looked exactly the same. Unless you have an issue installing the headset or BB I wouldn't touch it especially the glue.

Can't wait to see it built up!


----------



## Smash

Whew! Thanks for the confirmation on the BB. I'll leave things as is and will post more pics when it's done!


----------



## asherstash1

this post will probs disappear into thread as many do, but out of personal interest, plus to cheer up any lurkers thinking of buying...

who has the OLDEST chinese frame still going strong? how many miles etc? any thread version 1 riders still posting lol?


----------



## turbogrover

*I have a few requests...*

I have a few people asking for measurements, so I'll just put the requests all in one post.
79 cm inseam
72cm from the bb centerline to the top of the saddle
120mm reach on the integrated bar and stem
Specialized Toupe saddle (the one in the pic is a Merek carbon saddle)
12-23 Dura-Ace cassette 
Speedplay zero pedals, white bodies, ti spindles
50mm clinchers and DATI hubs, 20 front, 24 rear
15 lbs.


----------



## svard75

turbogrover said:


> I have a few people asking for measurements, so I'll just put the requests all in one post.
> 79 cm inseam
> 72cm from the bb centerline to the top of the saddle
> 120mm reach on the integrated bar and stem
> Specialized Toupe saddle (the one in the pic is a Merek carbon saddle)
> 12-23 Dura-Ace cassette
> Speedplay zero pedals, white bodies, ti spindles
> 50mm clinchers and DATI hubs, 20 front, 24 rear
> 15 lbs.


Awesome bike! What clinchers are those?


----------



## ericm979

asherstash1 said:


> t
> who has the OLDEST chinese frame still going strong? how many miles etc? any thread version 1 riders still posting lol?


I have a five year old Pedalforce QS2. It hasn't exploded yet. There's one small crack in the clear coat. I ride 2-4000 miles a year on this bike, my other bike gets 4-6000 miles a year.


----------



## turbogrover

svard75 said:


> Awesome bike! What clinchers are those?


I got the rims and bars/stem off Alibaba, from a company called x-bike.
The rims were the lightest 50mm clinchers I've seen. Built them myself.


----------



## Rainerhq

turbogrover said:


> I got the rims and bars/stem off Alibaba, from a company called x-bike.
> The rims were the lightest 50mm clinchers I've seen. Built them myself.


What is the weight of this rim?
What spokes you used?


----------



## turbogrover

Rainerhq said:


> What is the weight of this rim?
> What spokes you used?


They are 410 grams each. Spokes are DT revolution. Blue alloy nipples. I hand polished each spoke before assembly, to get them extra shiny. :thumbsup:


----------



## asherstash1

apart from orrible alu campy levers  that bike looks the business
ericm - a 10000-20000 mile chinese frame, and it hasnt exploded you say? funk me thats almost like having a warranty!!  happy days!


----------



## cs1

Does anyone know who makes this CF frame? The warehouse is 30 minutes from my house.
55cm eXotic Carbon Road Racing Frame +Headset+SeatClamp | eBay


----------



## Shaun_Oz

yebamoth said:


> 500 miles so far on 50cm FM039.


Yebamoth, so after 500 miles, what are your thoughts on the FM039?

Your bike looks great and I'm very much on the verge of placing an order, but I'd love to know your thoughts on the ride so far.

Thanks,
Shaun.


----------



## turbogrover

asherstash1 said:


> apart from orrible alu campy levers  that bike looks the business...


I hate the cheap plastic look of all the new Campy kits. I'll take the sexy shiny aluminum bits any day over the black carbon stuff. I put the carbon levers on my 'cross bike.


----------



## Carabo

Agreed!! Those polished Campy levers look very classy with your white frame.


----------



## yebamoth

Hi Shaun

My thoughts on the FM039 now after 600 miles? Smooth, real smooth, maybe too smooth. You get on the bike and thirty miles later you're not exactly sure how you got where you were going. The bike likes the big gears, you set it in the 53 12 and you sit back while you pass everything and everyone in sight. It turns silent and smooth, tracks perfectly. But when you hit a pothole or poorly laid tarmac patch, it really rings your bell. I've hit just about everything and the bike can take it, but it sure feels pretty horrible, you get the big stuff right into your arms, my neuvations ring and the fork visibly vibrates-- that's what you get when you make the bottom bracket so rigid, the shock has to go somewhere. So is the FM039 the poor man's -- very poor man's -- Maclaren venge? Absolutely. It's the same weight and the aerodynamics seem identical and from descriptions on youtube it rides pretty much the same. Remember, my last carbon bike was a Trek 2100 twenty years ago -- I hated it, flexy as hell. I've been riding steel and aluminum for the last few years and I love it. But I also really like the smoothness of the FM039. Now, I'm looking for a 70's or 80's frame that I can build with vintage parts -- crazy about the whole L'eroica thing. All bikes are great, even Chinese carbon is great, but great in its own way.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Took my FM-039 out for her maiden voyage yesterday. I have to agree with a lot said above. This frame is fast. I didn't notice the vibration and harshness of bumps, but it's not worse than my old titanium frame. Maybe that says something as carbon is supposed to be more forgiving. 

One thing I did notice is this frame goes EXACTLY where it's told to go, with no hesitation. Specifically when riding over repaired cracks in the road, the bike would hit the soft tar/rubber (what is that stuff?) and dart right into it. Again, coming from steel and titanium, there's a bit more give with them so the response wasn't as harsh as it is with the FM-039. 

The frame is aggressive and it's very fast. Climbing was noticeably, and I mean _NOTICEABLY_ more efficient than my titanium. 

The frame is a 100% keeper in my book. The only drawback, and this is for me personally is the aggressive geometry. I passed on the FM-028, which was my other choice. I'm not the smallest, most limber guy out there. The FM-028 mimics a Madone pretty closely from what I understand and the Madone had me a tad bit more upright when I messed around with them at the LBS. I'm 6', 200 lbs, with big, short legs, long torso, long arms, wide shoulders and a stiff lower back (I can still put my knuckles on the floor for a hamstring stretch). So, when I got into the drops, I felt pretty compacted and didn't have the kind of range of motion I would have liked. Not a big enough problem for me to wish I had gotten the FM-028 as most of the issue has to do with my size.



turbogrover said:


> I hate the cheap plastic look of all the new Campy kits. I'll take the sexy shiny aluminum bits any day over the black carbon stuff. I put the carbon levers on my 'cross bike.


I was agonizing over the fact that the group I was putting on my frame was coming off my old bike and was circa 2004 Campy Centaur 10sp. My brain was telling me that I needed to go black because I went with the bare carbon weave. My wife saved me, most likely because she knew that the other option meant spending money. She suggested that I at least try the aluminum look and I do have to say that I really like it. 

Bike has a very modern feel, with a tad of retro thrown in.


----------



## irf3

turbogrover said:


> I have a few people asking for measurements, so I'll just put the requests all in one post.
> 79 cm inseam
> 72cm from the bb centerline to the top of the saddle
> 120mm reach on the integrated bar and stem
> Specialized Toupe saddle (the one in the pic is a Merek carbon saddle)
> 12-23 Dura-Ace cassette
> Speedplay zero pedals, white bodies, ti spindles
> 50mm clinchers and DATI hubs, 20 front, 24 rear
> 15 lbs.


There's no way that's a 15 lb bike


----------



## OnTheRivet

irf3 said:


> There's no way that's a 15 lb bike


I was having a tough time figuring that too.


----------



## asherstash1

turbo any chance of link to x-bike, it just brings up magnetic excercise bikes when i search on ali lol. (never mind, found em!)
irf3 - umm, great post...?

longer term ride report on mine to come but it has shown up just how flexy my carbon rb-o3 handlebar from greatkeen is!


----------



## preacher35

*asherstash1*



asherstash1 said:


> turbo any chance of link to x-bike, it just brings up magnetic excercise bikes when i search on ali lol.
> irf3 - umm, great post...?
> 
> longer term ride report on mine to come but it has shown up just how flexy my carbon rb-o3 handlebar from greatkeen is!


Asherstash, I have been looking at China frames for a couple of months now and the one that you chose seems to be my favorite thus far. What size is your frame and what are your impressions of it's rigidity and strength?

Thanks


----------



## asherstash1

well mines a 52. 
as annoying as this sounds, do try and make sure that the frame will fit you and what you want from it, you can see from pics that mine has no spacers etc because i made sure that it was not just a pretty face fit wise! i had a chinarello b4 and never really gelled with it as i had wanted.
but... my kode is, as post above states, stiff enough to make me want new handlebars as they are now clearly source of flex! umm other than that, it only done 50 milers so far but out to that distance (once seatpost height was perfect) its a dream. looking at it youd think those seatstays would be like concrete but they are slim at the bottom and maybe that allows for the level of damping over the dreadful roads of manchester/cheshire/peaks/staffs. the chainstays when looked at from above are fat as funk and seem to provide great transfer. ive had it up 20% grades and a v steep cobbled hill (swiss hill for anyone round here) and it climbs (for me) better than chinarello seated and standing. as for "aeroness" well this is completely unquantifiable for me but its a joy to ride 20+ in drops for ever, just wish i could afford to swop out my compact and slap some deep-section wheels on it! descending is very stable, had one speed wobble on the day that i abandoned my planned route for first time ever because crosswinds were blowing me around like a crisp packet so thats no reflection on frame, handling is v flickable however and makes fast riding in wet or traffic or around potholes much easier. its a shame weve had so much rain since ie built it up because yet to try many of my fav descents in dry to push it.
all in all. very pleased with it, for what its worth my LBS were v impressed with it too. would like to upgrade bars and see how it feels but its really not like its about to cost me the champs-elysee win is it? 
if the charts say it will do what you want go for it... doubt you'l be disappointed.
ride report earlier than i wanted but i hate it when people ignore requests for info when people are looking to spend real money on stuff!


----------



## preacher35

asherstash1 said:


> well mines a 52.
> as annoying as this sounds, do try and make sure that the frame will fit you and what you want from it, you can see from pics that mine has no spacers etc because i made sure that it was not just a pretty face fit wise! i had a chinarello b4 and never really gelled with it as i had wanted.
> but... my kode is, as post above states, stiff enough to make me want new handlebars as they are now clearly source of flex! umm other than that, it only done 50 milers so far but out to that distance (once seatpost height was perfect) its a dream. looking at it youd think those seatstays would be like concrete but they are slim at the bottom and maybe that allows for the level of damping over the dreadful roads of manchester/cheshire/peaks/staffs. the chainstays when looked at from above are fat as funk and seem to provide great transfer. ive had it up 20% grades and a v steep cobbled hill (swiss hill for anyone round here) and it climbs (for me) better than chinarello seated and standing. as for "aeroness" well this is completely unquantifiable for me but its a joy to ride 20+ in drops for ever, just wish i could afford to swop out my compact and slap some deep-section wheels on it! descending is very stable, had one speed wobble on the day that i abandoned my planned route for first time ever bec'ause crosswinds were blowing me around like a crisp packet so thats no reflection on frame, handling is v flickable however and makes fast riding in wet or traffic or around potholes much easier. its a shame weve had so much rain since ie built it up because yet to try many of my fav descents in dry to push it.
> all in all. very pleased with it, for what its worth my LBS were v impressed with it too. would like to upgrade bars and see how it feels but its really not like its about to cost me the champs-elysee win is it?
> if the charts say it will do what you want go for it... doubt you'l be disappointed.
> ride report earlier than i wanted but i hate it when people ignore requests for info when people are looking to spend real money on stuff!


Great. I appreciate the report, thus far. The seat stays were one of the reasons that I was interested in it as I am a bit of a larger rider 6'1", 195lbs. I'm hoping that this will not feel "squishy" under me. Who did you purchase it from and (if you do not mind), how much did you pay and did it come with headset?

Thanks again!


----------



## amorro

bike finally built up, took it for a 30km ride today, very impressed, very good on the country dead roads, much nicer than my alloy Scott, though realised that another 1/2 cm needs to be cut off the seat post, so back to the hack saw  and still to finalise the handlebar height as well. but very impressed


----------



## preacher35

amorro said:


> bike finally built up, took it for a 30km ride today, very impressed, very good on the country dead roads, much nicer than my alloy Scott, though realised that another 1/2 cm needs to be cut off the seat post, so back to the hack saw  and still to finalise the handlebar height as well. but very impressed


Amorro, what is the size of your frame? Do the rear stays feel pretty stiff? Any "squishyness"? Where did you purchase it and (if you do not mind) for how much? I really appreciate any information you can give me. 

Thanks


----------



## amorro

Preacher35, 
i did not feel any squishyness, felt very stiff and responsive to me, but dampened the road vibrations heaps which was nice, 
got mine from Miracle Trade, with custom matte paint job and with headset and freight, it cost like USD $606, but service was not great and it was like 6 weeks after they said i would get it before i got it. but quality of frame and paint job was A1,


----------



## svard75

amorro said:


> bike finally built up, took it for a 30km ride today, very impressed, very good on the country dead roads, much nicer than my alloy Scott, though realised that another 1/2 cm needs to be cut off the seat post, so back to the hack saw  and still to finalise the handlebar height as well. but very impressed


Wow looks fantastic! Good job on the build!


----------



## Shaun_Oz

Yebamoth and MiniVanMan,

Thanks so much for your feedback - you've talked me into it. I'm placing an order now and will fit it with the 50mm carbon clinchers I bought from Dengfu a few months back.

They made my 10 year old alloy bike with 9 speed Shimano Tiagra feel fast, so I can't wait to fit out a FM039 with a shiny new Ultegra kit, roll on the 50mm clinchers and hit the road!

Damn, I gotta go place that order now!

Shaun.


----------



## petercycling

amorro said:


> bike finally built up, took it for a 30km ride today, very impressed, very good on the country dead roads, much nicer than my alloy Scott, though realised that another 1/2 cm needs to be cut off the seat post, so back to the hack saw  and still to finalise the handlebar height as well. but very impressed


very nice


----------



## pandoro

very nice ..


----------



## wevergo

amorro said:


> bike finally built up, took it for a 30km ride today, very impressed, very good on the country dead roads, much nicer than my alloy Scott, though realised that another 1/2 cm needs to be cut off the seat post, so back to the hack saw  and still to finalise the handlebar height as well. but very impressed


Very nice paintjob, I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## asherstash1

well im bout 11 stone 8 woteva that is in just pounds and like amorro says no "squishness" lol
mine was from Kode bikes, good service throughtout, came with everything needed. was £320 i think? nice build amorro, i went to sanding as i took off last mm of seatmast so i couldnt go overboard!
im off on mine in about 20 mins, any chance this bloody drizzle could stop please?


----------



## BH climber

*Fm 838*

View attachment 242757

This is my build.
Frame set TPR 808s 522mm 3K
Chainset FSA SL-K-light BB30/ Chain KMC X10 gold/ Casette Red 11-26
Gear levers Red/ Derailleurs Red/ front clamp Token
Wheels: AC hubs/ Rims carbon 38mm/ Spokes KN MAC 424
Tyres Continental 4000 Tubes
Stem Pro Vibe 120m
Handlebar Token carbon
Saddle Bontrager
Seatpost Controll Tech carbon
Brakes Planet X
Pedales Exustar
Weight 6420g
I paint it, first time i hold a spray gun. Hard to handle and a lot to learn. It take to long time to sand and paint the frame. I didnt bike for a month.
Photo from Veneto/Italy.


----------



## asherstash1

wow, props 4 doing own spray! close ups?
purposeful looking bke!


----------



## slabber

mic mic said:


> Thanks mate its my sons bike and he racers in these colours


Reminds of the Gary Fisher team bikes from the late 80s - Joe Murray era.


----------



## BacDoc

BHclimber

Awesome build and custom paint! Very professional-more pics please


----------



## Black37

BHclimber - 

Complimenti!! Bella bellissima.. I really like this frame. Where did you buy the frame?You did a great job with the paint.


----------



## BH climber

Black37 said:


> BHclimber -
> 
> Complimenti!! Bella bellissima.. I really like this frame. Where did you buy the frame?You did a great job with the paint.



I bought the frame from Top Ride Tech. Its simular with Ribbles Stelth Carbon and Swifts R838.


----------



## BH climber

*838ls*



BacDoc said:


> BHclimber
> 
> Awesome build and custom paint! Very professional-more pics please


Some more pics.
View attachment 242794


View attachment 242795


----------



## ptsbike55

BH,
Who did your decals?


----------



## asherstash1

lol we all love our gold kmc's dont we


----------



## svard75

BH climber said:


> View attachment 242757
> 
> This is my build.
> Frame set TPR 808s 522mm 3K
> Chainset FSA SL-K-light BB30/ Chain KMC X10 gold/ Casette Red 11-26
> Gear levers Red/ Derailleurs Red/ front clamp Token
> Wheels: AC hubs/ Rims carbon 38mm/ Spokes KN MAC 424
> Tyres Continental 4000 Tubes
> Stem Pro Vibe 120m
> Handlebar Token carbon
> Saddle Bontrager
> Seatpost Controll Tech carbon
> Brakes Planet X
> Pedales Exustar
> Weight 6420g
> I paint it, first time i hold a spray gun. Hard to handle and a lot to learn. It take to long time to sand and paint the frame. I didnt bike for a month.
> Photo from Veneto/Italy.


Italian's are so artistic  Great job and fantastic looking bike!


----------



## robc in wi

After reading through most of the 160+ pages twice I still have some questions concerning the FM-015 and FM-028. Most of my riding buddies ride decked out Madones/Colnagos and have the income to go with it (I'm the blue collar guy in the group). The FM-028 seems closest to the Madone although I really like the look of the FM-015. First question: the pencil thin seatstays of the 015 and 028 are kind of scary, are they for a comfier ride and do they affect power transfer? Second, any real advantages to the ISP configuration other than looks? Can't be much lighter, even with a Tune Cappy. You can buy a really light seatpost for the cost of a Tune Cappy. 

I am a 160 lb rider who loves to climb and wonder if any one has ridden both the 015 and the 028 and can compare them as far as power transfer/stiffness. thanks


----------



## svard75

robc in wi said:


> After reading through most of the 160+ pages twice I still have some questions concerning the FM-015 and FM-028. Most of my riding buddies ride decked out Madones/Colnagos and have the income to go with it (I'm the blue collar guy in the group). The FM-028 seems closest to the Madone although I really like the look of the FM-015. First question: the pencil thin seatstays of the 015 and 028 are kind of scary, are they for a comfier ride and do they affect power transfer? Second, any real advantages to the ISP configuration other than looks? Can't be much lighter, even with a Tune Cappy. You can buy a really light seatpost for the cost of a Tune Cappy.
> 
> I am a 160 lb rider who loves to climb and wonder if any one has ridden both the 015 and the 028 and can compare them as far as power transfer/stiffness. thanks


I'm 210lbs have the FM015ISP from HongFu and under power climbs there is no flex at all. They look pencil thin from the side but from the rear looking forward they are actually about 1.5cm wide. Lot's of lateral rigidity.

I went with an ISP because I thought it was cool but seriously in hindsight would have gotten non-isp.


----------



## 00gauge

Can someone help me identify the Stradalli Napoli frame?

With it being Stradalli I am fairly certain that it's some sort of an open mold I just can't seem to track it down from any of the usual suspects.


----------



## ChewyWahid

My build so far:FM015 ISP 51cm with 7800 Dura Ace throughout, but waiting for red Selle Italia C2 saddle and new chain (today). I'll put red bar tape on it as this make it faster...right?

I have a question for the people with ISP, can I use the cut pieces of the seat post as a spacer?

I have "cervelo" decals I'm in two minds as to put them on. I do prefer bikes with decals, but i don't want it looking cheesy!


----------



## antifocus

ChewyWahid said:


> My build so far:FM015 ISP 51cm with 7800 Dura Ace throughout, but waiting for red Selle Italia C2 saddle and new chain (today). I'll put red bar tape on it as this make it faster...right?
> 
> I have a question for the people with ISP, can I use the cut pieces of the seat post as a spacer?
> 
> I have "cervelo" decals I'm in two minds as to put them on. I do prefer bikes with decals, but i don't want it looking cheesy!


I believe you can use the pieces as spacers, actually that's what I am intented to do.


----------



## ChewyWahid

antifocus said:


> I believe you can use the pieces as spacers, actually that's what I am intented to do.


Cheers for the reply. I have a Giant Team Advanced ISP T-Mobile colours and use metal spacers. So, it would make sense that we can do this. I just need about 5-10 mm leeway for future saddle changes and age-related shrinkage!


----------



## mmatrix

*decals*



ChewyWahid said:


> My build so far:FM015 ISP 51cm with 7800 Dura Ace throughout, but waiting for red Selle Italia C2 saddle and new chain (today). I'll put red bar tape on it as this make it faster...right?
> 
> 
> 
> I have "cervelo" decals I'm in two minds as to put them on. I do prefer bikes with decals, but i don't want it looking cheesy!


it is not a cervelo so why brand it Cervelo. it looks great the way it is or if you like decals maybe get some originals made up. It is Chinese carbon just enjoy riding a sweet looking chinese carbon frame.


----------



## svard75

ChewyWahid said:


> My build so far:FM015 ISP 51cm with 7800 Dura Ace throughout, but waiting for red Selle Italia C2 saddle and new chain (today). I'll put red bar tape on it as this make it faster...right?
> 
> I have a question for the people with ISP, can I use the cut pieces of the seat post as a spacer?
> 
> I have "cervelo" decals I'm in two minds as to put them on. I do prefer bikes with decals, but i don't want it looking cheesy!


I believe the id of the isp is larger than 31.8mm so although you could use as steerer spacers I do not recommend doing so. Spacers should tight around the steerer.


----------



## rabo46

i am new to this thread,and i have read a lot about the chinese frames and wheel set on this forum and have bin searching on ebay.i need help on picking a reliable seller on ebay for some carbon TT frame and tubular wheelset,can anybody give me some info please.thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## ptsbike55

If you are looking at Stradilli, you might want to check this out.


----------



## asherstash1

rabo46 said:


> i am new to this thread,and i have read a lot about the chinese frames and wheel set on this forum and have bin searching on ebay.i need help on picking a reliable seller on ebay for some carbon TT frame and tubular wheelset,can anybody give me some info please.thanks for your help in advance.


if you look through this or other 4 threads you will find plenty, although most of us dealt direct with the companys rather than paying more through ebay resellers...


----------



## LatvianRider

Has anyone ever worked with Asia Seiko Composites and or ridden their ROS-12 frame?


----------



## rabo46

asherstash1 said:


> if you look through this or other 4 threads you will find plenty, although most of us dealt direct with the companys rather than paying more through ebay resellers...


i sent dengfu some emails on saterday but no responce yet i dont know if they take that long to reply.do you have any direct dealer that you could recomend me so that i could try and see if i have any luck?


----------



## LatvianRider

Can you identify this frame
Asia Seiko Composite Material


----------



## asherstash1

i used kode bikes and miracle trade. both good


----------



## ChewyWahid

All done and ready to go on tonight's chaingang. The whole process was smooth and uneventful. I certainly recommend Deng Fu. 

It's around 8kg (I'm using luggage scales), but I could easily lose quite a bit:

- wheels use my Rolfs 400gm
- seat 100gm
- seat mast 100gm
- pedals basic Shimano 540 50gm

So easily 600-700 gm, but it's a winter/training bike! 

p.s. I't not my hair-drier!


----------



## ChewyWahid

rabo46 said:


> i sent dengfu some emails on saterday but no responce yet i dont know if they take that long to reply.do you have any direct dealer that you could recomend me so that i could try and see if i have any luck?


Try skype, but I did get a quick response by email though.


----------



## danny87

ChewyWahid said:


> All done and ready to go on tonight's chaingang. The whole process was smooth and uneventful. I certainly recommend Deng Fu.
> 
> It's around 8kg (I'm using luggage scales), but I could easily lose quite a bit:
> 
> - wheels use my Rolfs 400gm
> - seat 100gm
> - seat mast 100gm
> - pedals basic Shimano 540 50gm
> 
> So easily 600-700 gm, but it's a winter/training bike!
> 
> p.s. I't not my hair-drier!



Looks good, I've just ordered a FM015 frameset in 3k clearcoat. \i've no groupset, or other parts etc. 

I was going to give it a custom paint job. But seeing your bike makes me wonder if I should just get some custom decals in white.

I don't know if I'd go with the cervelo or other brand name decals. 

Although your bike does look great and I don't have the first clue at designing/naming my own bike or where for that matter to get the custom decals from!


----------



## Rainerhq

danny87 said:


> I don't know if I'd go with the cervelo or other brand name decals.
> 
> Although your bike does look great and I don't have the first clue at designing/naming my own bike or where for that matter to get the custom decals from!


Why do you even considering to name your bike/frame with brand name already existing? These are not Cervelos or Pinas.


----------



## Barnun

Can anyone tell me who makes the Fuji SST frames in a knock off China Carbon version and where I could buy one. I say knock off because I am new to this idea don't know what else to call it. Not saying they are any worse than the originals.
I test road an SST and the bike in a 56 fits me perfectly and I had a lot more power with it than any other bike I tested, but would like to explore other options than the real thing. The idea really came to me when I just recently went to Fuji's website and looked at the 2012 SST 2.0 frameset alone. A stealth black version is the only color offered and it got me thinking I could save some coin by getting a knock off since its almost black already. And most people would have to look really hard to tell it I had it painted the same stealth black but spelled Fiji instead of Fuji, either way would be fine by me as long as the frame was the same quality, and the stares figuring out why it said Fiji would be a bonus as well. Thanks.


----------



## rabo46

ChewyWahid said:


> Try skype, but I did get a quick response by email though.


I will try skype today and another email,thanks for the advice chewywahid.


----------



## danny87

Rainerhq said:


> Why do you even considering to name your bike/frame with brand name already existing? These are not Cervelos or Pinas.


Sorry Rainherq, I'm assuming your first language is not the Queen's. 

If you read my comment carefully that is what I am saying - the same as your post above.

I realise this is not a Cervelo designed or manufactured frame. 

But my point is the frame in question does look more complete with branding or wording if you would, which is just my opinion of course.

In actual fact, I was thinking of branding my own frame "Dans" or "Dando" which is just a nickname my Mam an Dad and other family gave me from being young. 

The other point I was trying to make however was that I'm not computer savy enough to design my own font nor do I know the place to get a good set of decals.


----------



## svard75

chewywahid said:


> all done and ready to go on tonight's chaingang. The whole process was smooth and uneventful. I certainly recommend deng fu.
> 
> It's around 8kg (i'm using luggage scales), but i could easily lose quite a bit:
> 
> - wheels use my rolfs 400gm
> - seat 100gm
> - seat mast 100gm
> - pedals basic shimano 540 50gm
> 
> so easily 600-700 gm, but it's a winter/training bike!
> 
> p.s. I't not my hair-drier!


niceee!


----------



## svard75

IMO chewywahid's bike looks good with the decals as is. The best thing about it is it would look great stripped of all decals, including the rims but it's the owners choice. Why criticize if he want's to sport another manufacturers logos? It's his bike. Heck I would think even the manufacturer would want such a nice looking bike to carry their logos, it's called free advertising. How many people will ever notice it's not real anyway.


----------



## Rainerhq

danny87 said:


> Sorry Rainherq, I'm assuming your first language is not the Queen's.
> 
> If you read my comment carefully that is what I am saying - the same as your post above.
> 
> I realise this is not a Cervelo designed or manufactured frame.
> 
> But my point is the frame in question does look more complete with branding or wording if you would, which is just my opinion of course.
> 
> In actual fact, I was thinking of branding my own frame "Dans" or "Dando" which is just a nickname my Mam an Dad and other family gave me from being young.
> 
> The other point I was trying to make however was that I'm not computer savy enough to design my own font nor do I know the place to get a good set of decals.


Yes, it´s not my first language, sorry. Now I got your point.


----------



## danny87

Rainerhq said:


> Yes, it´s not my first language, sorry. Now I got your point.



No no, don't be sorry Rainherq.  What's your native tongue out of interest, your English is good!

If it is any consolation I can't speak any other languages at all - shame on me - plus some would argue I don't speak English very well either  


Can anyone help me, I'm crap with the search facillity on here. 

Can anyone point me to a good customised decal place? I live in England. So preferably someone who has had decals sent to them, who either lives in the UK or Europe, has any suggestions would be great.


----------



## ChewyWahid

The white decals were very cheap, $5 I think, but they look great. I'm trying to kid anyone. I've been posting my experiences with buying and building a Chinese bike on my club's forum. I went to the chaingang tonight and the ride was much smoother than my Giant Team Advance ISP T-Mobile. It is a lovely ride and very happy so far. The only issue I have is the stupid seat mast topper as it kept slipping i.e. I couldn't keep the seat level (I'm glad I didn't a full carbon seat!). I love the decals and will keep them. The guys from the club were really impressed even the guy with a Cervelo SL3! 

Any advice on the seat topper will be appreciated. I might invest in the Ritchey WCS mast topper 37mm for £50.

Danny87, not many places, but I got my Cervelo decals from USA in 3-4 days. I would consider a full set of custom decals too.


----------



## MiniVanMan

Barnun said:


> Can anyone tell me who makes the Fuji SST frames in a knock off China Carbon version and where I could buy one. I say knock off because I am new to this idea don't know what else to call it. Not saying they are any worse than the originals.
> I test road an SST and the bike in a 56 fits me perfectly and I had a lot more power with it than any other bike I tested, but would like to explore other options than the real thing. The idea really came to me when I just recently went to Fuji's website and looked at the 2012 SST 2.0 frameset alone. A stealth black version is the only color offered and it got me thinking I could save some coin by getting a knock off since its almost black already. And most people would have to look really hard to tell it I had it painted the same stealth black but spelled Fiji instead of Fuji, either way would be fine by me as long as the frame was the same quality, and the stares figuring out why it said Fiji would be a bonus as well. Thanks.


The safest way to accomplish that is to find the geometry of the Fuji frame and then scour the net for a frame with similar, or identical geometry. 

That Fuji frame looks more like a TT frame than a typical road frame. FlyXI had some frames that looked very similar but only listed them at 54 cm. The HongFu FM011 looked close as well. Then it comes down to geometry. 

A quick email, or Skype (Skype seems to be preferred by them) will get you geometries for their frames. Find one close. Hope it's HongFu because HongFu does a masterful job with painting. I couldn't get FlyXI to quote me for paint. They just flat out said they couldn't do it.


----------



## danny87

ChewyWahid said:


> The white decals were very cheap, $5 I think, but they look great. I'm trying to kid anyone. I've been posting my experiences with buying and building a Chinese bike on my club's forum. I went to the chaingang tonight and the ride was much smoother than my Giant Team Advance ISP T-Mobile. It is a lovely ride and very happy so far. The only issue I have is the stupid seat mast topper as it kept slipping i.e. I couldn't keep the seat level (I'm glad I didn't a full carbon seat!). I love the decals and will keep them. The guys from the club were really impressed even the guy with a Cervelo SL3!
> 
> Any advice on the seat topper will be appreciated. I might invest in the Ritchey WCS mast topper 37mm for £50.
> 
> Danny87, not many places, but I got my Cervelo decals from USA in 3-4 days. I would consider a full set of custom decals too.


Don't suppose you have a link to the seller of those decals, if I can't find any custom decals, I may do the same dpeending on what I think of the frame bare.


----------



## ChewyWahid

danny87 said:


> Don't suppose you have a link to the seller of those decals, if I can't find any custom decals, I may do the same dpeending on what I think of the frame bare.


ebay "bicycledesign" - I can't post a link until I pass 10 posts!

There you go mate!


----------



## ChewyWahid

svard75 said:


> I believe the id of the isp is larger than 31.8mm so although you could use as steerer spacers I do not recommend doing so. Spacers should tight around the steerer.


Ah, misunderstanding here. I mean to use the ISP cut off as spacers for the seat post.


----------



## danny87

Okey so I scoured back through the thread(s) here we go. Couple of guys have had good results from this guy in Brazil for decals. 

$35 apparently have a looksy. Think I'm gonna drop this guy an email and see if he can do us some decals.

Stickers Design: Road


----------



## persondude27

danny87 said:


> Okey so I scoured back through the thread(s) here we go. Couple of guys have had good results from this guy in Brazil for decals.
> 
> $35 apparently have a looksy. Think I'm gonna drop this guy an email and see if he can do us some decals.
> 
> Stickers Design: Road


Anyone want to go in on some UCI approved stickers and slap 'em all over our Chinese carbon frames? 

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rOyT-G3xc-c/TWWC9chyl2I/AAAAAAAADNI/ln2Aq66OSXI/s1600/UCI.jpg


----------



## Local Hero

Aliexpress Ritchey Carbon Seatpost
Wholesale ritchey carbon seatpost - Buy Low Price ritchey carbon seatpost Lots on Aliexpress.com 










27.2 diameter
197grams (47 grams over advertized weight)
~$45 delivered. 

The finish is good.


----------



## bradf24

Be careful when e-mailing Dengfu...they have recently been the victim of someone trying to scam potential customers by using an email address almost exactly like theirs. I had very smooth and rapid (24hrs) response to all of my emails. I communicated with Mina at [email protected] and there was never a problem. Do not send money by western union. Only use PayPal so you are protected. My FM 015 with paint and many parts was delivered in perfect condition and faster than the estimate they gave to Los Angeles area.
Brad Fuller


----------



## petepeterson

likely a fake 



Local Hero said:


> Aliexpress Ritchey Carbon Seatpost
> Wholesale ritchey carbon seatpost - Buy Low Price ritchey carbon seatpost Lots on Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.2 diameter
> 197grams (47 grams over advertized weight)
> ~$45 delivered.
> 
> The finish is good.


----------



## bradf24

*Decals*

I worked with Marco at [email protected] and he did a great job on decals for me. I recommend getting an extra pair of the larger decals as you may find it easy to foul up your first or second try at applying the decals so have some extra. His pricing is great and he will even do the type face you ask for or send a picture of a type face and he can copy that. He will send you a computer mock up after he gets your set designed so you can approve it before he actually produces the decals and sends them. About 18-20 days from his posting to arrival in Southern California.
brad


----------



## Local Hero

petepeterson said:


> likely a fake


:wink:


----------



## maxxevv

Local Hero said:


> Aliexpress Ritchey Carbon Seatpost
> Wholesale ritchey carbon seatpost - Buy Low Price ritchey carbon seatpost Lots on Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.2 diameter
> 197grams (47 grams over advertized weight)
> ~$45 delivered.
> 
> The finish is good.


Ritchey doesn't make such a post. Its actually a OEM Bontrager post painted to look like a Ritchey.


----------



## Local Hero

It's a replica of a nonexistant product...but does it match my Ritchey bars and stem?

And is it 100+ grams lighter than the post I was running? 



One last thing. Oh my lord is it long. (That's what she said.) I need to cut five or six inches off it.


----------



## svard75

ChewyWahid said:


> Ah, misunderstanding here. I mean to use the ISP cut off as spacers for the seat post.


It still doesn't make sense. Seat posts don't require spacers and how would you make an ISP into a seatpost bike anyway. I took a close look at that with my FM015ISP and had a 31.6 seatpost kicking around. I was able to insert it into the ISP mast up to where the seatstays join to the top tube but there seems to be quite a bit of carbon material and glue in the way. Not only that but the inner diameter of the ISP mast was ever so slightly larger than the 31.6 seatpost so it would translate into plenty of movement where the seatpost clamp would be installed. I would not recommend doing this, if you cut your ISP mast too short you could go with what I did the Ratio Tacto ISP mast topper. It gives you 30mm of adjustable spacers to raise or lower the saddle.


----------



## ChewyWahid

svard75 said:


> It still doesn't make sense. Seat posts don't require spacers and how would you make an ISP into a seatpost bike anyway. I took a close look at that with my FM015ISP and had a 31.6 seatpost kicking around. I was able to insert it into the ISP mast up to where the seatstays join to the top tube but there seems to be quite a bit of carbon material and glue in the way. Not only that but the inner diameter of the ISP mast was ever so slightly larger than the 31.6 seatpost so it would translate into plenty of movement where the seatpost clamp would be installed. I would not recommend doing this, if you cut your ISP mast too short you could go with what I did the Ratio Tacto ISP mast topper. It gives you 30mm of adjustable spacers to raise or lower the saddle.


Ok, I have had the seatpost cut to size. Now the bit of the seatpost that was cut off was around 70mm and I was proposing cutting this in to say 5mm,10mm,15mm,20mm & 20mm circular pieces. So, if i wanted to raise the saddle a touch I would insert one of the cut-offs in to the seat mast and then place on to the seatpost. My Giant ISP uses this method for slight adjustment using metal ISP (not stem) spacers. If you look at the picture you can insert up to a certain point so you can up to 20 mm adjustment.


----------



## Shaun_Oz

Rabo46 - For what it's worth, I bought some 50mm clincher wheels from Mina at Dengfu and had no problems. Mina's service was fine. The wheels weren't 100% straight on delivery but everything turned up in good time and a few quick twists with the spoke wrench had everything sorted out easily.

After reading plenty of good feedback on Hongfu I've just placed an order for their FM039 frame and a few extras. Will report back on the outcome, but so far I've at least got a post tracking number by the end of the next day after paying.

Like bradf24 I paid by PayPal, but I don't think the protection with PayPal is any better than any other payment type unless you're buying from ebay AND paying by PayPal.

If you read the fine print in PayPal's T&Cs there are a few limitations on the protection, one of which is when you use PayPal to "Send Money".


----------



## svard75

ChewyWahid said:


> Ok, I have had the seatpost cut to size. Now the bit of the seatpost that was cut off was around 70mm and I was proposing cutting this in to say 5mm,10mm,15mm,20mm & 20mm circular pieces. So, if i wanted to raise the saddle a touch I would insert one of the cut-offs in to the seat mast and then place on to the seatpost. My Giant ISP uses this method for slight adjustment using metal ISP (not stem) spacers. If you look at the picture you can insert up to a certain point so you can up to 20 mm adjustment.


Ahh lol I never thought of doing that.


----------



## paterberg

I haven’t ridden cross for a few years now but thought I might give it another lash in 2011-12. Apart from the TRP cantis and the Fibre-Lyte chainring, this machine was put together with a budget in mind and I must say I’m pretty pleased with the outcome. The frame is a FM058 from ebay seller Carbonzone and cost $763 shipped. I asked Carbonzone not to finish the frame which meant I could apply the decals and then clearcoat over the top for a better fnish. The bike weighs 7.65kgs (16.9lbs) as pictured. Decided to go the clincher route since I don’t ride that many races and to be honest tubs would probably make little difference to my back-of-pack performances! I built the wheels myself using Rotaz hubs, again bought on ebay from a Chinese seller. 

Frame:	FM058 1224
Fork:	FM058 429
Headset:	FSA Orbit C CX 131
Headset spacers:	FSA 20
Rims:	IRD Cadence Aero 931
Hubs:	Rotaz 292
Skewers:	One23 titanium 44
Spokes & nipples:	Sapim Race 301
Rim tapes:	Contiental	36
Tyres:	Challenge Grifo 711
Tubes:	Schwalbe	207
Saddle:	Selle Italia SLR XP 176
Seatpin: 198
Handlebars:	Deda Zero 100 266
Handlebar stem:	Syntace 114
Handlebar tape:	Lizard Skins 50
Shifters:	SRAM Rival 328
Brake cantis:	TRP Euro X 287
Cable set:	SRAM Rival/Gore 182
Rear gear:	SRAM Force 173
Front gear:	SRAM Force 87
Front gear clamp:	Shimano 30
Top pull adapter:	Speen Umlenker 7
Crankset:	SRAM Force 547
Chainrings:	SRAM Force/Fibre-Lyte 66
Bottom bracket:	SRAM Force 119
Chain:	KMC 10SL 225
Cassette:	Shimano Dura-Ace 10 196
Pedals:	Wellgo W01 297
*TOTAL	7674g*


----------



## MiniVanMan

paterberg said:


>


That is gorgeous


----------



## OveOlsson

Again a very nice bike! Congrats!

Best Regards Ove



paterberg said:


> I haven’t ridden cross for a few years now but thought I might give it another lash in 2011-12. Apart from the TRP cantis and the Fibre-Lyte chainring, this machine was put together with a budget in mind and I must say I’m pretty pleased with the outcome. The frame is a FM058 from ebay seller Carbonzone and cost $763 shipped. I asked Carbonzone not to finish the frame which meant I could apply the decals and then clearcoat over the top for a better fnish. The bike weighs 7.65kgs (16.9lbs) as pictured. Decided to go the clincher route since I don’t ride that many races and to be honest tubs would probably make little difference to my back-of-pack performances! I built the wheels myself using Rotaz hubs, again bought on ebay from a Chinese seller.
> 
> Frame:	FM058 1224
> Fork:	FM058 429
> Headset:	FSA Orbit C CX 131
> Headset spacers:	FSA 20
> Rims:	IRD Cadence Aero 931
> Hubs:	Rotaz 292
> Skewers:	One23 titanium 44
> Spokes & nipples:	Sapim Race 301
> Rim tapes:	Contiental	36
> Tyres:	Challenge Grifo 711
> Tubes:	Schwalbe	207
> Saddle:	Selle Italia SLR XP 176
> Seatpin: 198
> Handlebars:	Deda Zero 100 266
> Handlebar stem:	Syntace 114
> Handlebar tape:	Lizard Skins 50
> Shifters:	SRAM Rival 328
> Brake cantis:	TRP Euro X 287
> Cable set:	SRAM Rival/Gore 182
> Rear gear:	SRAM Force 173
> Front gear:	SRAM Force 87
> Front gear clamp:	Shimano 30
> Top pull adapter:	Speen Umlenker 7
> Crankset:	SRAM Force 547
> Chainrings:	SRAM Force/Fibre-Lyte 66
> Bottom bracket:	SRAM Force 119
> Chain:	KMC 10SL 225
> Cassette:	Shimano Dura-Ace 10 196
> Pedals:	Wellgo W01 297
> *TOTAL	7674g*


----------



## rabo46

Shaun_Oz said:


> Rabo46 - For what it's worth, I bought some 50mm clincher wheels from Mina at Dengfu and had no problems. Mina's service was fine. The wheels weren't 100% straight on delivery but everything turned up in good time and a few quick twists with the spoke wrench had everything sorted out easily.
> 
> After reading plenty of good feedback on Hongfu I've just placed an order for their FM039 frame and a few extras. Will report back on the outcome, but so far I've at least got a post tracking number by the end of the next day after paying.
> 
> Like bradf24 I paid by PayPal, but I don't think the protection with PayPal is any better than any other payment type unless you're buying from ebay AND paying by PayPal.
> 
> If you read the fine print in PayPal's T&Cs there are a few limitations on the protection, one of which is when you use PayPal to "Send Money".


just sent email to jenny lets see if i get a response


----------



## rabo46

Shaun_Oz said:


> Rabo46 - For what it's worth, I bought some 50mm clincher wheels from Mina at Dengfu and had no problems. Mina's service was fine. The wheels weren't 100% straight on delivery but everything turned up in good time and a few quick twists with the spoke wrench had everything sorted out easily.
> 
> After reading plenty of good feedback on Hongfu I've just placed an order for their FM039 frame and a few extras. Will report back on the outcome, but so far I've at least got a post tracking number by the end of the next day after paying.
> 
> Like bradf24 I paid by PayPal, but I don't think the protection with PayPal is any better than any other payment type unless you're buying from ebay AND paying by PayPal.
> 
> If you read the fine print in PayPal's T&Cs there are a few limitations on the protection, one of which is when you use PayPal to "Send Money".


will try sending mina a email today once i get home,thanks shaun.


----------



## asherstash1

what a cracking build mate, lovely bike.


----------



## Local Hero

paterberg said:


> Chainrings:	SRAM Force/*Fibre-Lyte* 66
> ...


Any durability concerns?


----------



## persondude27

Local Hero said:


> Any durability concerns?


If so, he'll just buy a new part with all his prize money.

Great build. I love the internal cable routing!


----------



## paterberg

Local Hero said:


> Any durability concerns?


I used a Fibre-Lyte double set-up on my road race bike this year with no problems so I'm pretty happy with the durablity. I also tend to pedal rather than push so I'll probably be in the inner ring for much of the time during the races. I'll post an update after a few crosses.


----------



## OveOlsson

I used Google to see if there was an new frame on the way from DengFu and there was!
Im interested of a aero road bike frame with internal routing and in Alibaba there was a new frame on the way(?) google for FM098. from DengFu. Still not on the official DengFu sites..

Best Regards Ove




persondude27 said:


> If so, he'll just buy a new part with all his prize money.
> 
> Great build. I love the internal cable routing!


----------



## mrbubbles

paterberg said:


> Pedals:	Wellgo W01 297


Great choice of pedal. Been running those wellgos for a year, prretty similar to my deore xts as well. Lighter and cheaper to boot.


----------



## P.T.W

Hey guys
I received my FM-039 frame from Hong fu yesterday. 8 days from China to lil ol New Zealand is pretty impressive.
Quite impressed with the quality of the frame, a couple of tiny pinholes/imperfections and one or to spots of "wonky" weave in the layup, but noting major esp at the price

I will post build pics when my bits arrive:thumbsup:


----------



## forge55b

anyone know what this frame is? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I'm sure it isn't the FM039 nor the 15 or 28. I can't really figure it out but was wondering if anyone has one and how it compares to others.


----------



## FTR

forge55b said:


> anyone know what this frame is? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> I'm sure it isn't the FM039 nor the 15 or 28. I can't really figure it out but was wondering if anyone has one and how it compares to others.


Why dont you look back a page or 2 in this thread and you will see that someone posted this very frame. Probably says in their post what it is.


----------



## forge55b

FTR said:


> Why dont you look back a page or 2 in this thread and you will see that someone posted this very frame. Probably says in their post what it is.


thought I have been following this thread pretty closely but for some reason I don't think I have actually seen this specific frame......I guess I'm super blind or my office is filtering out the images of it if it is elsewhere.


----------



## FTR

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/3584541-post3932.html


----------



## db394

@paterberg - that is a sensational looking bike!

Out of interest, where did you get the full carbon Force crankset? I have the standard Force set (which is great) but like the look of that...

Also, do you have a photo studio at your house...? Those are some alarmingly professional looking pictures!


----------



## db394

Shaun_Oz said:


> Rabo46 - For what it's worth, I bought some 50mm clincher wheels from Mina at Dengfu and had no problems. Mina's service was fine. The wheels weren't 100% straight on delivery but everything turned up in good time and a few quick twists with the spoke wrench had everything sorted out easily.


Ditto this - I ordered a frame through Mina and she was always quick (~24 hours or less) to respond to emails and answered all my questions. I paid by Paypal because I believe it has better buyer protection than Ali baba, but saying that I wouldn't send money that you can't afford to lose just in case it turns out they have been hacked etc!

I got a tracking number today for the frame today. Did DengFu use 'ems' to ship items for other people? And did your tracking numbers work? Mine gives me an error... (which worries me a little!)

EDIT: turns out the tracking number works with Parcel Force fine!


----------



## asherstash1

forge, if you check back i posted my early thoughts of the frameset


----------



## toolong

I flipped through the last couple of weeks of this thread looking for prices on carbon rims.What are the cheapest carbon clincher rims at the moment and who sells them? Ebay prices have been the same for 2 years. I hope it's possible to buy these for less than $200/rim on ebay.

Has anyone gotten a good deal on a set of carbon clinchers recently?

Last time I was buying a frame from greatkeen, his rim prices were >ebay


----------



## plh1964

BH climber said:


> I bought the frame from Top Ride Tech. Its simular with Ribbles Stelth Carbon and Swifts R838.


Got a link for Top Ride Tech?


----------



## rippledabs

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm trying to read though the postings, but there are 161 pages! 

I am just wondering how you guys contact Mina to order your frame? Is there a website? Or is this some vendor on ebay? I want to order the FM039, and I am also intrigued by the new FM098 frame.


----------



## MiniVanMan

db394 said:


> I got a tracking number today for the frame today. Did DengFu use 'ems' to ship items for other people? And did your tracking numbers work? Mine gives me an error... (which worries me a little!)


You've got to enter in the security code thingy twice. It will error the first time, then when you do it the second time you'll get your tracking info. Not that it will tell you much.

For me it basically said it left China, then one day it hit the U.S., then in a few hours it was on my doorstep.


----------



## MiniVanMan

rippledabs said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm trying to read though the postings, but there are 161 pages!
> 
> I am just wondering how you guys contact Mina to order your frame? Is there a website? Or is this some vendor on ebay? I want to order the FM039, and I am also intrigued by the new FM098 frame.


The FM039 is only available through Hongfu bikes. I dealt with Jane who seemed to have no problem telling me that my first few designs and ideas were ugly. Much more tactful than that, but I can definitely tell you there were no language barriers when she had an opinion. I really enjoyed working with her. I had easier communication with her ordering my frame than I do ordering Chinese food at my local Chinese dive.

[email protected] is Jane's email.

Her Skype is hongfubikes02


----------



## paterberg

mrbubbles said:


> Great choice of pedal. Been running those wellgos for a year, prretty similar to my deore xts as well. Lighter and cheaper to boot.


I'm well pleased with them. As you say, cheaper and lighter than Shimano and perform just as well - what's not to like!


----------



## paterberg

db394 said:


> @paterberg - that is a sensational looking bike!
> 
> Out of interest, where did you get the full carbon Force crankset? I have the standard Force set (which is great) but like the look of that...
> 
> Also, do you have a photo studio at your house...? Those are some alarmingly professional looking pictures!


Many thanks for your comments! It's just a standard Force crankset (might even be a older model) bought very reasonably off ebay but the outer ring is carbon made by a company in the UK called Fibre-Lyte. See fibre-lyte.co.uk Good product and great customer service. A bit extravagant for a cross bike I'll grant you but I did get the crankset about £90 cheaper than retail.

In a former existence I used to be a "snapper" so I still have most of the gear which now gets dusted off occasionally to photograph bikes! Thanks again.


----------



## satonatree

just finish building
nth special still stuck on 105 grouppie
8.14kg on scale


----------



## config

paterberg said:


> I haven’t ridden cross for a few years now but thought I might give it another lash in 2011-12. Apart from the TRP cantis and the Fibre-Lyte chainring, this machine was put together with a budget in mind and I must say I’m pretty pleased with the outcome. The frame is a FM058 from ebay seller Carbonzone and cost $763 shipped. I asked Carbonzone not to finish the frame which meant I could apply the decals and then clearcoat over the top for a better fnish. The bike weighs 7.65kgs (16.9lbs) as pictured. Decided to go the clincher route since I don’t ride that many races and to be honest tubs would probably make little difference to my back-of-pack performances! I built the wheels myself using Rotaz hubs, again bought on ebay from a Chinese seller.
> 
> Frame:	FM058 1224
> Fork:	FM058 429
> Headset:	FSA Orbit C CX 131
> Headset spacers:	FSA 20
> Rims:	IRD Cadence Aero 931
> Hubs:	Rotaz 292
> Skewers:	One23 titanium 44
> Spokes & nipples:	Sapim Race 301
> Rim tapes:	Contiental	36
> Tyres:	Challenge Grifo 711
> Tubes:	Schwalbe	207
> Saddle:	Selle Italia SLR XP 176
> Seatpin: 198
> Handlebars:	Deda Zero 100 266
> Handlebar stem:	Syntace 114
> Handlebar tape:	Lizard Skins 50
> Shifters:	SRAM Rival 328
> Brake cantis:	TRP Euro X 287
> Cable set:	SRAM Rival/Gore 182
> Rear gear:	SRAM Force 173
> Front gear:	SRAM Force 87
> Front gear clamp:	Shimano 30
> Top pull adapter:	Speen Umlenker 7
> Crankset:	SRAM Force 547
> Chainrings:	SRAM Force/Fibre-Lyte 66
> Bottom bracket:	SRAM Force 119
> Chain:	KMC 10SL 225
> Cassette:	Shimano Dura-Ace 10 196
> Pedals:	Wellgo W01 297
> *TOTAL	7674g*


Holy cow! Are you a professional photographer? Super nice pics.


----------



## ultreia

Someone knows the how stiff is the FM039 frame ? I am interested on it!
Thank you!


----------



## oeae

Does anyone know anything about the full builds available on Aliexpress? I emailed the seller asking how the price is so low and he admits they are copies. The one I asked about was a Cervelo S3 with Red, and by the pictures it is a very good copy. But what is copied? The frame, yes, but the groupset too? He also offers PayPal which is unusual for a scammer, right? 

It seems too good to be true, so it probably is...


----------



## persondude27

oeae said:


> Does anyone know anything about the full builds available on Aliexpress? I emailed the seller asking how the price is so low and he admits they are copies. The one I asked about was a Cervelo S3 with Red, and by the pictures it is a very good copy. But what is copied? The frame, yes, but the groupset too? He also offers PayPal which is unusual for a scammer, right?
> 
> It seems too good to be true, so it probably is...


I haven't heard of anyone here having success with Ali and buying whole bikes. If the frame is a copy, even a good one, where'd they get the groupset?

Every instance of those I've seen are scams.


----------



## nath36

satonatree said:


> just finish building
> nth special still stuck on 105 grouppie
> 8.14kg on scale


Love it! Looks awesome. And looks like it should be lighter than 8.1. Well done.


----------



## svard75

satonatree said:


> just finish building
> nth special still stuck on 105 grouppie
> 8.14kg on scale


Lookin good! What wheelset is that?


----------



## satonatree

nath36 said:


> Love it! Looks awesome. And looks like it should be lighter than 8.1. Well done.


could have gone lighter with better groupsets but theres a hole in my pocket now haha



svard75 said:


> Lookin good! What wheelset is that?


its american classic 420 aero 3 good light set of alu wheels nice and aero too.


----------



## BacDoc

ultreia said:


> Someone knows the how stiff is the FM039 frame ? I am interested on it!
> Thank you!


Nice ride and no flex from my 185lbs on a 58 frame. Plenty stiff with Hong Fu Bars, DT Swiss wheels and Ultegra 6700 group. Really digging the internal cable routing.










Very happy with transaction Jane and Hong Fu:thumbsup:


----------



## svard75

BacDoc said:


> Nice ride and no flex from my 185lbs on a 58 frame. Plenty stiff with Hong Fu Bars, DT Swiss wheels and Ultegra 6700 group. Really digging the internal cable routing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with transaction Jane and Hong Fu:thumbsup:


Lookin good. Noticing quite a few people jumping on those nose down saddles they look uncomfortable, are they?


----------



## svard75

paterberg said:


>


Wow very respectable for a CX and on a budget?! Unbelievable. Mind if I ask what the budget was? Was that for each component or did you have something?


----------



## BacDoc

svard75 said:


> Lookin good. Noticing quite a few people jumping on those nose down saddles they look uncomfortable, are they?


SMP's are the ticket for me. Steve Hogg has a good synopsis on his blog. 
I have em on all my bikes, TCR road Santa Cruz Heckler and Anthem X29. 

This bike has SMP lite and the Anthem has the SMP dynamic. I've tried a lot of saddles over the years and for my anatomy these are really comfy.


----------



## David60

*Nice*

Nice



OveOlsson said:


> Very Nice Build!
> Best Regards Ove
> 
> 
> 
> Rainerhq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my bike completed.
> 
> 
> *Frameset	*
> Frame: FM028
> Fork:	F007
> 
> *Frame misc.*
> Headset:	Neco
> Expander:	Neco
> Top Cap:	Neco
> Spacers:	Ebay CF
> Seat clamp:	Token
> Bottlecage Bolts:	alu
> Cbl. Tensioners:	Jagwire
> Chainstay protector:	Proline (crap)
> 
> *Cockpit	*
> Stem:	Scott, 110mm
> Bars:	FSA Omega Compact
> Bartape:	FSA Kork Ultra-Gel
> Barplugs:	FSA
> Seatpost:	Omni Racer
> Saddle:	Fi:zik Arione
> 
> *Gear&Brake*
> Shifters:	ST-6700
> Crankset:	FC-6700 G
> BB:	SM-BB6700
> Front Der:	FD-6700 G
> Rear Der:	RD-6700 G
> Brakes:	BR-6700 G
> Chain:	CH-7901
> Cassette:	CS-7900 12-23
> Cables/housing:	Shimano
> 
> *Wheels*
> Wheelset:	Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL
> Rim Strip:	No Tubes
> Tyres:	Vittoria Rubino Pro
> Tubes:	Maxxis Ultralight
> Skewers:	Planet X
> Spoke magnet:	Polar
> 
> *Misc.*
> Pedals:	PD-5700
> Bottle Cages:	Ebay CF
> Computer: Polar CS400
> 
> Weight: 7990g / 17,61lbs
Click to expand...


----------



## oeae

persondude27 said:


> I haven't heard of anyone here having success with Ali and buying whole bikes. If the frame is a copy, even a good one, where'd they get the groupset?
> 
> Every instance of those I've seen are scams.


Thanks for that, definitely a case of too good to be true. Initially thought I may have struck gold, though I am not keen on going down the fake branded route anyway.

The new FM098 from Deng Fu looks very much to have Venge styling, with the wheel cutout and the way the top tube meets the seat stays. Might be one worth watching.


----------



## paterberg

config said:


> Holy cow! Are you a professional photographer? Super nice pics.


Many thanks config! I was for a while, still have the gear but now dust it off only occasionally.


----------



## mrcreosote

@paterberg - Very nice build - I am also planning on basing a commuter/light off-road bike on this frameset, so i'm glad to see one that has been built up


----------



## Shaun_Oz

I have to agree with BacDoc on the service form Jane at HongFu - last Tuesday I sent payment to Jane for a FM039 frame, forks and bottle cages.

They arrived today - just 6 days from payment to delivery in Australia! 

Still waiting for other bits and pieces to turn up so I can't comment on the ride, but as for the service from HongFu and the quality of the finish I am totally happy!

Like BacDoc I'll be fitting Ultegra 6700 but have some tried and tested 50mm clinchers from Dengfu to fit. Can't wait to get it all together....

Shaun.


----------



## willowthewhite

oeae said:


> Thanks for that, definitely a case of too good to be true. Initially thought I may have struck gold, though I am not keen on going down the fake branded route anyway.
> 
> The new FM098 from Deng Fu looks very much to have Venge styling, with the wheel cutout and the way the top tube meets the seat stays. Might be one worth watching.


I'd have to see it from more angles to be sure, but from that angle, it looks to be a carbon copy, and I bet Deng Fu would be able to get it in my hands quicker than Specialized can get me a Venge


----------



## musicmaster

I purchased a Chinese carbon frame and was assembling it. Great first experience but one thing I cant figure out. The fork seems ever so slightly loose from the frame. The headset cups just sat in they didn't need to be pressed. Also, the top is strange. It expands from the inside instead of pulls up like every other headset ive seen. It is a neroco headset with a tapered headtube. Any ideas


----------



## ptsbike55

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## paterberg

svard75 said:


> Wow very respectable for a CX and on a budget?! Unbelievable. Mind if I ask what the budget was? Was that for each component or did you have something?


Didn’t really have budgetary figure in mind but I just wanted to spend as little as possible! At £478 shipped the FM058 cyclocross frame from Carbonzone was a bit dearer than the road frames from China but as we all know that’s still very cheap for a quality carbon bike frame. I already had the saddle, seatpost (a re-sprayed Colnago), stem, chain, rims, spokes and cassette lying in the garage and managed to buy the SRAM shifters, gears and chainset on ebay well below the RRP. The Rotaz hubs came from another Chinese ebay seller (£70) and I built the wheels myself. The Fibre-Lyte outer ring, and to a lesser extent, the TRP cantis were a bit more extravagant but I didn’t want to be completely tight!! So all in all I reckon I paid out less than £1500 which ain’t too bad for a good quality, lightish cx bike. Thanks.


----------



## asherstash1

musicmaster said:


> I purchased a Chinese carbon frame and was assembling it. Great first experience but one thing I cant figure out. The fork seems ever so slightly loose from the frame. The headset cups just sat in they didn't need to be pressed. Also, the top is strange. It expands from the inside instead of pulls up like every other headset ive seen. It is a neroco headset with a tapered headtube. Any ideas


read back thru threads properly, also look up "play between fork and headtube" thread and do general research into headsets. if you arent sure get someone to show you! 
have fun!


----------



## Izarra

*Fm098*

Hi, 
just got some information about the FM098.

Roughly look like the Venge but have to compare geometry and i don't have any clue about the weight.


Here's the message from Dengfu:


_thank your interest in our 2011 newest road frame of FM098!

the price for one pcs of this fame is $548 include frame,fork and seatpost.

to paint 3k matte finish need $45.

price for headset is $14/set

our engineer have finished the size 54cm/56cm geomery till now, and he is still making the other sizes' geometry at present, I sent the size 54cm geometry for your reference. 

Please feel free to contact for further informations!!


regards


Lucky_ 


Company: Dengfu sports equipment co.,ltd


----------



## baptizare

@Izarra : Need to view much clearer view from the side :wink:
You can try to bargain for that price included the headset and the shipment.
I managed to deal with the other manufacturer 

Good Luck


----------



## Shaun_Oz

Hi all, I just managed to get the Hongfu FM039 on a set of digital scales.

Hongfu claim 1200gm for the 58cm.

It's a bit heavier than expected, but this is for the largest size they make, 58cm:

Frame - 1284gm (inc. seat post clamp and braze-on fitting), 1234gm without fittings
Fork - 414gm, uncut
Seatpost - 229gm
bottle cage - 29gm

The flip side - everything seems ridiculously stiff! It's seriously hard work to bend the rear stays by hand and there's minimal movement when you try!


----------



## musicmaster

After two days of assembly (well one + tuning) I finally finished with my bike build. Total cost was around $1200. I learned a lot. It actually wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it would be. The only thing that took time really was the stupid headset wouldn't get tight. Total assembly time of around 6 hours.

Total weight (without pedals) 16.83lbs

I got a carbon frame from Flyxxi with a full carbon seatpost and fork
SRAM Rival
Jagwire Race cables
SRAM Make the Leap tape
Forte Titan wheelset
Forte saddle
Nashbar pedals

It feels so much faster than my previous bike, is stiffer yet smooths out bumps more! Also is the proper size this time around..... Beats anything else I could find prebuilt (even on Bikes Direct)


----------



## svard75

musicmaster said:


> .......


Lookin good!


----------



## JackDaniels

Hm, so my frame shipped from Hong Fu on the 12th. The last EMS tracking says 'Delivery' with no location specified on the 15th.

Should I assume that is delivery to USPS? The USPS site doesn't have anything for my tracking number.

Got Veloswap this Saturday and it would be nice to build this weekend...


----------



## yellowjeep

Anybody have some better pictures of the FM098? Not having much luck on google
.


----------



## db394

@JackDaniels - try parcelforce. My frame was shipped by DengFu through ems but I never got any tracking results there, but got everything through parcelforce. It might be just Europe, but it's probably worth a try...


----------



## BacDoc

JackDaniels said:


> Hm, so my frame shipped from Hong Fu on the 12th. The last EMS tracking says 'Delivery' with no location specified on the 15th.
> 
> Should I assume that is delivery to USPS? The USPS site doesn't have anything for my tracking number.
> 
> Got Veloswap this Saturday and it would be nice to build this weekend...


Should deliver to your PayPal address unless otherwise specified in email to Jane or Jenny

Got mine in less than a week from when I got tracking. Think 3 days in china 1 or 2 days later USPS has the EMS package in my Florida driveway.


----------



## db394

I was very excited to come home from work today to find a (slightly bashed) cardboard box outside my door. It took 12 days between payment and delivery.

The box seemed a bit damaged, and there were a few pretty big rips in the card, but everything was very well wrapped inside, all components were completely covered in foam padding. The frame (FM028) itself seems very well put together, and a great finish. First impression is that it is surprisingly light - especially for a 60cm beast. The handlebars look pretty nice (and light) too, but there are a few red marks on them from board pen I think, although these do rub off with a bit of effort.

I've booked a fit and build at a LBS for the beginning of November, so will get some build pics up then.

Feel free to ask any questions!

Oh, and one other thing to note, I ordered the "matt black 3k finish" - as described by Mina, and this is literally matt black paint, rather than the matt carbon weave I was expecting. A bit of a disappointment, but the frame still looks great - will just have to get some decals!


----------



## ultreia

Good looking! I understand that if you say "matt black 3k finish" is painted... if you say "matt 3k finish" is matt 3k finish. Good look in another time


----------



## ultreia

I am still curious about FM039 Hong Fu frame stiffness. I am a local team rider and I want to have frame with a very good speed response. Now I have a Hong Fu FM001 and it is no so stiff like a BH G5 or so...


----------



## Shaun_Oz

ultreia said:


> I am still curious about FM039 Hong Fu frame stiffness. I am a local team rider and I want to have frame with a very good speed response. Now I have a Hong Fu FM001 and it is no so stiff like a BH G5 or so...


I'm still waiting on other parts to finish my FM039 build so I haven't ridden it, but I can say that the bottom bracket and stays are huge and seriously hard to flex by hand! 

The chain stays are 46mm high by 22mm thick at the bottom bracket and even at their narrowest point they are still 18mm thick! Based on this and a few previous comments in this thread I'm getting the feeling that this is going to be one seriously stiff frame! I think it's going to be the plus side of the extra 200gm it weighs over some of the lighter frames.

I'm 96kg (211lb) and have no real talents on a bike other than a pretty mean sprint and I can't wait to see how it goes when the rest of the parts arrive! As soon as I've got the chance to road test I'll be sure to give it a good hard flogging and report back.


----------



## petercycling

My Dengfu bike FM 015 ,7,8 kg https://picasaweb.google.com/117651653058914740635/DengfuBike?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## petercycling

*My dengfu bike*


----------



## dmabraham

Paid Spam, last one.

I figured I would post once more before my ad ends and I head to the great Ebay. I have a FM028 size 54cm frame, fork, and seatpost for sale. The weave is 3k with a clearcoat. I am asking $300 shipped in the lower 48. Frame is in very good shape with a set of cosmetic scratches. Pics can be found in the ads section here on RBR.

I also have a set of chinese 35mm carbon clinchers with about 2K miles on them that I would wheel and deal with in the sale if you are interested. I bought them for 450.00 as a demo set two years ago.

I liked the FM028, but I put together a cross bike with the group on it and am going to buy a CAAD10 next spring after riding one and liking the fit a ride bit more.


----------



## eygmar

Shaun_Oz said:


> I'm still waiting on other parts to finish my FM039 build so I haven't ridden it, but I can say that the bottom bracket and stays are huge and seriously hard to flex by hand!
> 
> The chain stays are 46mm high by 22mm thick at the bottom bracket and even at their narrowest point they are still 18mm thick! Based on this and a few previous comments in this thread I'm getting the feeling that this is going to be one seriously stiff frame! I think it's going to be the plus side of the extra 200gm it weighs over some of the lighter frames.
> 
> I'm 96kg (211lb) and have no real talents on a bike other than a pretty mean sprint and I can't wait to see how it goes when the rest of the parts arrive! As soon as I've got the chance to road test I'll be sure to give it a good hard flogging and report back.


Already covered a few miles on mine , and i can tell it's stiff


----------



## BrendanH

I have been researching in frames to start my first build from the ground up. I want a good, stiff light frame good for climbing and powering down. I see a lot of awesome looking builds but don't see peoples review of the frames very often. I have seen a lot of companies posted on here such as Pedal Force, Deng Fu, Great Keen, Miracle trade... so on but have only found "professional" type reviews on frames from Pedal Force.

Can anyone comment on the quality of their frame and which it is?


----------



## roubaix_sj

Rainerhq said:


> Finally got my bike completed.
> 
> 
> *Frameset	*
> Frame: FM028
> Fork:	F007
> 
> *Frame misc.*
> Headset:	Neco
> Expander:	Neco
> Top Cap:	Neco
> Spacers:	Ebay CF
> Seat clamp:	Token
> Bottlecage Bolts:	alu
> Cbl. Tensioners:	Jagwire
> Chainstay protector:	Proline (crap)
> 
> *Cockpit	*
> Stem:	Scott, 110mm
> Bars:	FSA Omega Compact
> Bartape:	FSA Kork Ultra-Gel
> Barplugs:	FSA
> Seatpost:	Omni Racer
> Saddle:	Fi:zik Arione
> 
> *Gear&Brake*
> Shifters:	ST-6700
> Crankset:	FC-6700 G
> BB:	SM-BB6700
> Front Der:	FD-6700 G
> Rear Der:	RD-6700 G
> Brakes:	BR-6700 G
> Chain:	CH-7901
> Cassette:	CS-7900 12-23
> Cables/housing:	Shimano
> 
> *Wheels*
> Wheelset:	Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL
> Rim Strip:	No Tubes
> Tyres:	Vittoria Rubino Pro
> Tubes:	Maxxis Ultralight
> Skewers:	Planet X
> Spoke magnet:	Polar
> 
> *Misc.*
> Pedals:	PD-5700
> Bottle Cages:	Ebay CF
> Computer: Polar CS400
> 
> Weight: 7990g / 17,61lbs


Beautiful bike ? how much ? where can I get one ? PM me if need be . thanks


----------



## svard75

petercycling said:


> My Dengfu bike FM 015 ,7,8 kg https://picasaweb.google.com/117651653058914740635/DengfuBike?authuser=0&feat=directlink


Lookin good man.


----------



## JackDaniels

db394 said:


> @JackDaniels - try parcelforce. My frame was shipped by DengFu through ems but I never got any tracking results there, but got everything through parcelforce. It might be just Europe, but it's probably worth a try...


I can't get any information after it left China. I just called USPS and they have no record on the tracking number. Starting to get worried about this order...

This is what EMS says.


Your item was delivered() at 2011-10-15 08:00:00
Signed for by 杨伟强
Date/Time	Location	Activity
2011-10-13 10:15:00 Posting 
10:19:00	LGYY Despatch from Sorting Center 
20:20:38	SHENZHEN Arrival at Sorting Center 
20:49:35	SHENZHEN Despatch from Sorting Center 
2011-10-15 08:00:00 Delivery


----------



## BacDoc

JackDaniels said:


> I can't get any information after it left China. I just called USPS and they have no record on the tracking number. Starting to get worried about this order...
> 
> This is what EMS says.
> 
> 
> Your item was delivered() at 2011-10-15 08:00:00
> Signed for by 杨伟强
> Date/Time	Location	Activity
> 2011-10-13 10:15:00 Posting
> 10:19:00	LGYY Despatch from Sorting Center
> 20:20:38	SHENZHEN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 20:49:35	SHENZHEN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2011-10-15 08:00:00 Delivery


Your other post said Hong Fu and now you say Deng Fu
Two different companies - who did you order from?


----------



## FTR

JackDaniels said:


> I can't get any information after it left China. I just called USPS and they have no record on the tracking number. Starting to get worried about this order...
> 
> This is what EMS says.
> 
> 
> Your item was delivered() at 2011-10-15 08:00:00
> Signed for by 杨伟强
> Date/Time	Location	Activity
> 2011-10-13 10:15:00 Posting
> 10:19:00	LGYY Despatch from Sorting Center
> 20:20:38	SHENZHEN Arrival at Sorting Center
> 20:49:35	SHENZHEN Despatch from Sorting Center
> 2011-10-15 08:00:00 Delivery


Out of left field but have you contacted the seller to get them to find out where it is?
I am thinking they will be able to help you better than a heap of random people on the internetz.


----------



## BacDoc

JackDaniels

Sorry my bad - I misread the reply to your post!
If you ordered from Hong Fu I'm sure the frame will get there.


----------



## JackDaniels

FTR said:


> Out of left field but have you contacted the seller to get them to find out where it is?
> I am thinking they will be able to help you better than a heap of random people on the internetz.


Yeah I emailed them after USPS said they didn't have any record of it. I'm just trying to get a feel if this is outside the norm, since it sounds like a lot of people here got their frames pretty quickly.


----------



## FTR

JackDaniels said:


> Yeah I emailed them after USPS said they didn't have any record of it. I'm just trying to get a feel if this is outside the norm, since it sounds like a lot of people here got their frames pretty quickly.


If it was the norm you would see heaps of people posting here about the same.


----------



## JackDaniels

Sorry, I'll chill out now and post some pictures when it comes in.


----------



## ultreia

Thank you for your answers! I will still looking about FM039 stiffness... its weight is not so bad because you need to think about brands weight is not real and it is not including fork. 

A example Fuji Altamira C4 carbon frame + fork, 1670 gr, in advertisement is around 800 gr... so real weight differs a lot...


----------



## mjdwyer23

Is there an aero ISP frame out there?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Replying to myself -- the FM039 looks cool.


----------



## DRAwpt

mjdwyer23 said:


> Is there an aero ISP frame out there?


I found a Scott Foil clone which comes in an ISP version. It kinda depends on whether you buy into the virtual aerfoil of scott. There is also a Cervelo S2 clone on that site somewhere.
2011 new Road bike frame carbon bicycle frame - Detailed info for 2011 new Road bike frame carbon bicycle frame,road frame,2011 new Road bike frame carbon bicycle frame,SP-AC053 on Alibaba.com


----------



## persondude27

OH SWEET JESUS LORD ALMIGHTY I WANT THAT BIKE!!





Edit: did you know that if you don't put any lower case in your post, the forums will make everything lowercase for you?


----------



## cbumga11

interesting


----------



## cs1

*Motobecane CF Frame*

Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal than the Chinese version.


----------



## FTR

cs1 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal the Chinese version.


Possibly true *IF* everyone in the world lived in the US and wanted a Motobecane (not saying that there is anything at all wrong with Motobecane).


----------



## asherstash1

mainly coz this thread is about dodgy unbranded chinese ones, and we love em! plus all our companies will do custom paint jobs for us. also ours have full carbon forks, and are cheaper. but apart from that go moto!


----------



## svard75

cs1 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal the Chinese version.


I'm going to speak for myself when I say I went with a cheap chinese frame because I still have a fear that carbon will not withstand my weight over the longer haul. I would personally have gone with a better designed frame myself (can't stand the seatstays on these FM015,FM028 and FM039 frames) but I wanted to experiment with carbon before I drop more money. This seems like a great deal and it sure wasn't around when I was shopping but regardless isn't motobecane known for cheap bikes? At least my cheap chinese was customized to my liking. 

Next frame will likely be a CAAD or SPEC tarmac. Not sure yet.


----------



## asherstash1

our cycling weekly carried out loads of tests on new foil against a litespeed and boardman air pro and it came out top in em all, a lot of litespeeds conventional "aero" (wheel cut-out etc) features gave sod all aero benefits without real deep sections on and some guy from red bull f1's suspension aero package team worked with them on foil and you cant argue with aero tech from RedBull 2010/11 back2back driver/manufacturers world champs?


----------



## svard75

asherstash1 said:


> our cycling weekly carried out loads of tests on new foil against a litespeed and boardman air pro and it came out top in em all, a lot of litespeeds conventional "aero" (wheel cut-out etc) features gave sod all aero benefits without real deep sections on and some guy from red bull f1's suspension aero package team worked with them on foil and you cant argue with aero tech from RedBull 2010/11 back2back driver/manufacturers world champs?


:eek6: Look at the seatstays of the foil!!!! No thanks reminds me too much of the FM's


----------



## ilove2run

liking all these bikes.


----------



## ultraman6970

For 700 is not a better deal, for less than 700 shipped u can get a chinese one with the fork and headset too.

The other factor is that motobecane is made in china too, and secondly u can get a more attractive model from the chinese themselves than going to bikes direct for a motobecane.




cs1 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal the Chinese version.


----------



## MiniVanMan

cs1 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal the Chinese version.


For just under $800.00 shipped, (don't know what shipping is on the Motobecane) I got this frame custom painted. I also got a seat post and a couple derailleur hangers in the price. My frame has a full carbon fork, and internal cable routing. 










Rock the Motobecane if you like it, but it's not a better deal than getting a frame directly from the source.


----------



## 420pixel

it might be my eyes, or maybe they have flipped the picture horizontally....the ISP on that foil lookee-likee, is it backwards?


----------



## DRAwpt

420pixel said:


> it might be my eyes, or maybe they have flipped the picture horizontally....the ISP on that foil lookee-likee, is it backwards?


I think this is the way Scott gets around the problem of a narrow-aero tube lacking stiffnes.


----------



## JackDaniels

Was worried about nothing. FM015, fork and bars arrived today. Frame is around 1100g for 58cm.

https://i.imgur.com/qG4Jv.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/WD4A9.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/R1KA0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/WVcxR.jpg

Edit

https://i.imgur.com/L5WgU.jpg
Started to build. Scored calipers, seat, derailleurs, pedals at veloswap for just over $100 total.
Had to do some minor dremeling on the rear brake mount and lower head tube.

Needs some nice parts now...

Edit 2

Still need to do some adjustments but pretty much done


----------



## BrendanH

I am about to start a build for my first time. Frame recommendations for a a quality climbing bike with the occasional sprint. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## bradf24

Brendan H,
I am very pleased with my FM 015 (non integrated seat post (ISP)) from Dengfu which I paid for using PayPal and took delivery on 8/8/11 or so. I have been riding it like crazy since getting built up with the bars, stem, seat post, seat clamp, and head set that I also got from Mina at Dengfu. It is so much better than my old LOOK 385!!! I am blown away every time I ride it (including my trip up Angeles Crest Highway this morning to Mount Hamilton. I also up-graded my wheels to a set of Easton EA90SLX and that has helped. However, the handling of the frame, the stiffness and the forgiving ride is fantastic especially compared to the aluminium LOOK 385 that I had ridden for the prior 9 seasons. I do a ton of climbing and this thing is wonderful up and even better coming down.
bradf24


----------



## f3rg

BrendanH said:


> I am about to start a build for my first time. Frame recommendations for a a quality climbing bike with the occasional sprint. Greatly appreciated!


I agree with *bradf24* about the ride quality of the FM015. The frame is light and laterally stiff, and climbs like a race bike should, but it never has that dead feel carbon has been notorious for in the past. I rode a skinny steel frame prior to this one, and I can't honestly say which one is more comfortable. I have the ISP version (don't get it, not worth the trouble! stick with the non-ISP and a light seatpost), and I don't get hard jolts up through the seat mast into my saddle over potholes, road seams, etc. I even took it on a gravel rail-trail ride for 114mi, and it behaved beautifully. On 25c tires, it was more comfortable over that distance than my rigid AL MTB frame with carbon fork and 1.7" tires.


----------



## robc in wi

cs1 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal the Chinese version.


My $.02 on the Motobecane frames. They are not made in China, they are made in Taiwan by Martec (I believe) which is one of the biggest carbon frame makers in the world. I was looking into a Moto carbon bike, the complete bikes are smokin deals BUT they have a pretty relaxed geometry and the forks are supposedly noodley. They do come with the headset installed which would be a good thing for a lot of guys on this forum that have difficulties with their chinese frames. Shipping is free but I think that most guys here either want the stealth carbon look or custom paint. Given how expensive any carbon frame was a few years ago they are a solid deal and ship from Texas so you probably won't wait a month for one.


----------



## bradf24

Let's see...I paid $385 for the FM 015 frame and fork, add in the bars, neco head set, two cages, stem, seat post, seat post clamp, two extra derailer hangers, custom two color paint, shipping and PayPal fee and it showed up at my door for $630. My frame, my stem, my bars and my paint for $170 less. Whoops, I forgot that my favorite LBS charged me $75 to do the head set and bottom bracket and let me use their shop after hours for the build so that brings it to $705 for way more than the Motobecane frame painted with that logo. My custom logo was another $35 from our friend in Brazil and no one has ever seen an "ACME" branded bike in my neck of the woods which is the custom logo decal set I put on it. 
Just sayin'
bradf24


----------



## svard75

robc in wi said:


> My $.02 on the Motobecane frames. They are not made in China, they are made in Taiwan by Martec (I believe) which is one of the biggest carbon frame makers in the world. I was looking into a Moto carbon bike, the complete bikes are smokin deals BUT they have a pretty relaxed geometry and the forks are supposedly noodley. They do come with the headset installed which would be a good thing for a lot of guys on this forum that have difficulties with their chinese frames. Shipping is free but I think that most guys here either want the stealth carbon look or custom paint. Given how expensive any carbon frame was a few years ago they are a solid deal and ship from Texas so you probably won't wait a month for one.


Just wanted to add that carbon frame making in China has come a long way and I would think that quality of these frames vs taiwanese frames is comparable.  A friend of mine told me when he visited China that some of the major players moved manufacturing to China from Taiwan so if this is true I don't think that well known industry feeling of taiwanese is better than Chinese pertains for frames. I do believe taiwanese have a better process for cf wheels though. 

Can anyone out there verify my unverified thoughts?


----------



## Ruvens

speedlucky said:


> just finished my replica Pinarello and my 2yr old replica Kuota has been sold to mate.
> 
> View attachment 240588


Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## maxxevv

robc in wi said:


> My $.02 on the Motobecane frames. They are not made in China, they are made in Taiwan by Martec (I believe) which is one of the biggest carbon frame makers in the world.


As it was a some years ago, most of their bike related manufacturing was out of China. Not in Taiwan. 

Also, one their previous head of sales/marketing spun off into ADK.


----------



## db394

Just remembered I have a digital kitchen scale so weighed my FM028 in case anyone's interested!

1304g - 60cm ISP FM028 (uncut and with the plastic 'axle' spacers in)
412g - uncut fork for the above
402g - 42cm integrated handlebar
172g - DengFu supplied seat post cap

I'm lazy so I can't be bothered to take out the plastic bits and re-weigh, or to take photos...

It's looking like the entire build will come in at just sub 15lb, which ain't bad for a 60cm frame. Not super light, but not too shabby.


----------



## gte534j

Very pleased with my carbon frame from 12K Carbon Triathlon Time Trial TT Bike Frame&Fork 56cm from carbonzone off of ebay. Here are some pictures of the complete bike:


flickr.com/photos/ianspivack/sets/72157627545277491


I got them to paint the bike. it looks great, but it added about 0.8 lbs of weight, which was a bit surprising. If i had to do it again, i might not of had it painted. Some minor issues with assembling the bike, but mostly b/c it was my first TT bike. I had to keep cutting the extensions to get them to the correct length as well as the seatpost. when building the bike, dont install the shifters till the bar ends are the right length. Also, the front sram force brake was hitting the headtube, so i had to install 2 star washer to space it out a bit. i got their rear tektro side pull brake. it isnt quite so powerful but works ok. It squeals quite a bit. To get it centered, i used some zip ties. Its very simple and works well, u can adjust the tension fairly easy. Below are the estimated and measured weights of the bike. 

Weight Calculation	grams	pounds	measured pounds
Chineese TT Frame	1400	3.086	3.64
seatpost	310	0.683	0.68
headset	120	0.265	0.26
Chineese fork	400	0.882	1.12
Zipp Service Course Road Stem	122	0.269	
Chineese TT bars	500	1.102	0.77
Chineese TT bar extensions 0.26
Grip Tape	30	0.066	
SRAM S975 Quarq Cranks	766	1.689	
SRAM GXP BB	118	0.260	
zipp R2C shifters	174	0.384	
Dura-Ace Shifter Cables	120	0.265	
Dura-Ace Brake Cables	80	0.176	
SRAM TT brake levers	116	0.256	
Dura-Ace Cassette	163	0.359	
Dura-Ace Chain	252	0.556	
Time RXS Ti pedals	195	0.430	
SRAM Force Brazeon Front Deraillure	88	0.194	
SRAM Force Rear Deraillure	175	0.386	
Selle Italia SLR TT	125	0.276	
Tektro R725 rear brakes	161	0.355	0.37
SRAM Force front brakes	142	0.313	
Zipp Steel Skewers	113	0.249	
Tufo S3 Lite Tubular x2	400	0.882	
Tufo extreme tape x2	72	0.159	
Valve extender x2	10	0.022	
Zipp 404 tubular front	568	1.252	
Zipp 404 tubular rear	682	1.504	
Water Bottle Cage	52	0.115	
Wheelbuilder Wheel cover	350	0.772	
Total	7804g	17.205lb	17.420lb


----------



## svard75

db394 said:


> Just remembered I have a digital kitchen scale so weighed my FM028 in case anyone's interested!
> 
> 1304g - 60cm ISP FM028 (uncut and with the plastic 'axle' spacers in)
> 412g - uncut fork for the above
> 402g - 42cm integrated handlebar
> 172g - DengFu supplied seat post cap
> 
> I'm lazy so I can't be bothered to take out the plastic bits and re-weigh, or to take photos...
> 
> It's looking like the entire build will come in at just sub 15lb, which ain't bad for a 60cm frame. Not super light, but not too shabby.


Which components and wheelset are going on this build? To give you an idea of weight I have a FM015 isp 55cm with full red, full carbon, and custom wheels at 1550g for the pair and I'm tipping the scales over 16lbs with pedals.


----------



## Local Hero

cs1 said:


> Maybe I missed it but why not the Moto Immortal Force? It's going for $700 with a fork and head set on ebay. Not only that it's painted. That sounds like a lot better deal than the Chinese version.


I plan on selling my size 56 le champion carbon fiber frame with a seatpost and bottom bracket for about $550, including shipping. It's used with about 300 miles on it. I have it boxed up and ready to go, I just have to list it on ebay (and maybe here?). Maybe I'll shoot a small video on it so the prospective buyer can see it in living color. 

They aren't bad frames. And they aren't a bad deal.


----------



## ultraman6970

U really believe in Papa Noel.


----------



## cs1

Local Hero said:


> They aren't bad frames. And they aren't a bad deal.


Agreed. Why are you selling it after 300 miles? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## db394

svard75 said:


> Which components and wheelset are going on this build? To give you an idea of weight I have a FM015 isp 55cm with full red, full carbon, and custom wheels at 1550g for the pair and I'm tipping the scales over 16lbs with pedals.


Force and Fulcrum 1's - 15lbs may be optimistic, but my spreadsheet tells me it should be just under 7kg... but then I have probably forgotten something essential in that... (come to think of it, that doesn't include pedals!)


----------



## OnTheRivet

robc in wi said:


> My $.02 on the Motobecane frames. They are not made in China, they are made in Taiwan by Martec (I believe) which is one of the biggest carbon frame makers in the world. I was looking into a Moto carbon bike, the complete bikes are smokin deals BUT they have a pretty relaxed geometry and the forks are supposedly noodley. They do come with the headset installed which would be a good thing for a lot of guys on this forum that have difficulties with their chinese frames. Shipping is free but I think that most guys here either want the stealth carbon look or custom paint. Given how expensive any carbon frame was a few years ago they are a solid deal and ship from Texas so you probably won't wait a month for one.


Martec is headquartered in Taiwan but manufactures in mainland China which is pretty much what all Taiwanese companies do now.


----------



## svard75

db394 said:


> Force and Fulcrum 1's - 15lbs may be optimistic, but my spreadsheet tells me it should be just under 7kg... but then I have probably forgotten something essential in that... (come to think of it, that doesn't include pedals!)


These weights were verified using a kitchen gram scale. Each component (Except the handlebars) was weighed separately. I am missing rimtape and used a ratio tacto carbon headset, ratio tacto ISP mast topper (Full carbon) instead of the heavy cast steel one that came with it. I also used a different griptape from easton. Note all the untrimmed items listed? I really thought I would get it under 7kg, unfortunately it didn't work out that way.


----------



## rukusranger

roubaix_sj said:


> Beautiful bike ? how much ? where can I get one ? PM me if need be . thanks


I believe that is a Dengfu FM028


----------



## rukusranger

roubaix_sj said:


> Beautiful bike ? how much ? where can I get one ? PM me if need be . thanks


Damn forum wont let me post a link to the frameset because my post count in under 10.


----------



## Rainerhq

rukusranger said:


> I believe that is a Dengfu FM028


Yes, it is!


----------



## rippledabs

JackDaniels said:


> Was worried about nothing. FM015, fork and bars arrived today. Frame is around 1100g for 58cm.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Started to build. Scored calipers, seat, derailleurs, pedals at veloswap for just over $100 total.
> Had to do some minor dremeling on the rear brake mount and lower head tube.
> 
> Needs some nice parts now...
> 
> Edit 2
> 
> Still need to do some adjustments but pretty much done


Looks awesome! What's the final weight?


----------



## Baldieheidit

I'm new on here and finding all of this information bewildering but a brilliant resource. I am interested in an FM028, but no idea what size to get. I am 5'9" - any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## danny87

Baldieheidit said:


> I'm new on here and finding all of this information bewildering but a brilliant resource. I am interested in an FM028, but no idea what size to get. I am 5'9" - any suggestions?
> 
> thanks


Depends on your leg measurements. I'm 5'9" with about 30-31" inside leg measurement. If I was to buy a FM028 I'd go for a 54cm frame.

I have however recently bought a FM015 size 55cm frame.


----------



## Izarra

*Scott Foil Replica*

Here's some information about the Scott Foil Replica.

I also have the 54cm drawing but can't post it yet, i have less than 10 posts...
I did compare the FM098 geometry and it's almost the same as the Venge.
Didn't check that one yet.

Choice for aero bike is getting interesting with the FM039, FM098 and this one.

_Frame informations:

Type:2012New Racing frame
Frame:SP-AC053
Fork:SP-AO053
Material:full carbon
weave:3k/UD/12K/matt
Finish:Clear coating
Frame weight:1000±40g
Fork weight：370±20g
Headset-top:1-1/8"
Headset-down:1-1/2"
BB:BSA and BB30
Available sizes: 50cm,52cm,54cm,56cm, 58cm

Price:USD480/set by clear coating finish. For both ISP and Non-ISP . Now, available size is 54cm .
Seatpost: USD30/piece by clear coated .
Headset H373 :USD15/set
Seapost clamp : USD2/piece. Free of charge, sending as gift .
Shipping cost :USD87 shipping by EMS to your door .

Please advise which BB do you like and Paypal payment method is okay for you ?

Our company can paint frames as your request . Do you like painting frame ?

Please feel free to contact with me if you have any need.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best regards,

Ms. Anna Huang_


----------



## relsah

has anyone ordered a dogma 2 from greatkeen or cyclingyong? i just want to know if they use an aero seat tube or the round tube.

i have sent them emails but has not gotten a reply yet.

also, does anyone have their email addr? i only contacted them thru aliexpress and that's probably the reason why it's taking them long to reply.

thanks


----------



## BirdLikeClimber

From previous reading im sure they have round tubes


----------



## Baldieheidit

danny87 said:


> Depends on your leg measurements. I'm 5'9" with about 30-31" inside leg measurement. If I was to buy a FM028 I'd go for a 54cm frame.
> 
> I have however recently bought a FM015 size 55cm frame.


Thanks. I am 30-31" inside leg aswell. I fancy the FM015 aswell, do you have any photo's?


----------



## danny87

Baldieheidit said:


> Thanks. I am 30-31" inside leg aswell. I fancy the FM015 aswell, do you have any photo's?


Not as yet. Got the frameset recently. 

It's currently just 3K weave with clearocat.

I've not decided what to do as yet with the paint scheme. 

I'm going to get some custom lettering decals for sure.

Then either apply a sky blue/carbon complexish paint sheme or just a all over solid sky blue paint job. Not sure wether to go with a matte clear coat effect or gloss. 

Just for the record I know team Sky use similar colours, but it is more my life long love of Manchester City Football Club that has been the inspiration hence the possibility for the all over solid paint scheme. 

An then I'm going to build the frame up with that newish Grey Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset. Deddacai seatpost, stem, handlebars, and probably either some handbuilt wheels or Mavic Ksyrium Elites..

It's going to be a winter project so it will take shape over next few months..


----------



## danny87

Okey I'm a bit naff with technology. but have a look at these.. There just rough paint idea's.. What do you reckon?

custom paint job ideas | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## asherstash1

danny87 said:


> Not as yet. Got the frameset recently.
> 
> It's currently just 3K weave with clearocat.
> 
> I've not decided what to do as yet with the paint scheme.
> 
> I'm going to get some custom lettering decals for sure.
> 
> Then either apply a sky blue/carbon complexish paint sheme or just a all over solid sky blue paint job. Not sure wether to go with a matte clear coat effect or gloss.
> 
> Just for the record I know team Sky use similar colours, *but it is more my life long love of Manchester City Football Club that has been the inspiration hence the possibility for the all over solid paint scheme. *
> An then I'm going to build the frame up with that newish Grey Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset. Deddacai seatpost, stem, handlebars, and probably either some handbuilt wheels or Mavic Ksyrium Elites..
> 
> It's going to be a winter project so it will take shape over next few months..


this is a dreadful reason to do anything...


----------



## ichobi

Izarra said:


> Here's some information about the Scott Foil Replica.
> 
> I also have the 54cm drawing but can't post it yet, i have less than 10 posts...
> I did compare the FM098 geometry and it's almost the same as the Venge.
> Didn't check that one yet.
> 
> Choice for aero bike is getting interesting with the FM039, FM098 and this one.
> 
> _Frame informations:
> 
> Type:2012New Racing frame
> Frame:SP-AC053
> Fork:SP-AO053
> Material:full carbon
> weave:3k/UD/12K/matt
> Finish:Clear coating
> Frame weight:1000±40g
> Fork weight：370±20g
> Headset-top:1-1/8"
> Headset-down:1-1/2"
> BB:BSA and BB30
> Available sizes: 50cm,52cm,54cm,56cm, 58cm
> 
> Price:USD480/set by clear coating finish. For both ISP and Non-ISP . Now, available size is 54cm .
> Seatpost: USD30/piece by clear coated .
> Headset H373 :USD15/set
> Seapost clamp : USD2/piece. Free of charge, sending as gift .
> Shipping cost :USD87 shipping by EMS to your door .
> 
> Please advise which BB do you like and Paypal payment method is okay for you ?
> 
> Our company can paint frames as your request . Do you like painting frame ?
> 
> Please feel free to contact with me if you have any need.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ms. Anna Huang_


Which manufacture is this? I am very interested! Please post their website.


----------



## danny87

asherstash1 said:


> this is a dreadful reason to do anything...



Combining my other passion into the design of my own bike, why the hell not  

Don't suppose your a football fan? Possibly a fan who possibly supports a team that possibly got humilliated at the 'Theatre of Dreams' by 6 goals to 1 yesterday by the above mentioned team lol.


----------



## Izarra

*Scott Foil supplier*

To ichobi,

I can't post link (less than 10 posts) but search ICAN SPORTS EQUIPMENT CO LTD and you will find it


----------



## ichobi

Thx Izarra!

Edit : I found the AC053. It's definitely a Foil clone. Looks good, not sure about the manufacture. Anyone have dealt with them before?


----------



## DRAwpt

Izarra said:


> Here's some information about the Scott Foil Replica.
> 
> I also have the 54cm drawing but can't post it yet, i have less than 10 posts...


Maybe I can help you out there:


----------



## Izarra

:thumbsup:


----------



## beston

Izarra said:


> To ichobi,
> 
> I can't post link (less than 10 posts) but search ICAN SPORTS EQUIPMENT CO LTD and you will find it


I sent them a message on the weekend asking for a price quote, but have yet to hear back from them.


----------



## JackDaniels

I'm getting some pretty serious friction on the fm015 internal brake cable routing. I've been searching though the posts looking for any information on this but haven't found anything yet. Any other suggestions besides switching to gore, nokon, etc?


----------



## FTR

JackDaniels said:


> I'm getting some pretty serious friction on the fm015 internal brake cable routing. I've been searching though the posts looking for any information on this but haven't found anything yet. Any other suggestions besides switching to gore, nokon, etc?


If it is like my FM028, I solved it by removing the end caps at the ends that entered through the frame.


----------



## nbwallace

*Does anyone have the Foil replica geo in 56cm*

This looks like my next bike.


----------



## rippledabs

does the foil replica come in non-isp?

edit: nvm, I read the description... I just couldn't find a photo online.


----------



## ptsbike55

Cyclingyong looks like their frame has aero tubes but you should email them and ask. Jingcycles has an aero tube but good luck getting them to respond to your emails.


----------



## BrothersEmpire

I have had 3 recent direct dealings with China and carbon parts. I will post more detailed dealings shortly, however in brief:

Helin Liu (same as Hongying) Good dealings with, 4 day shipping to AUS for a set of 60mm UD clinchers. Happy so far.

Farfly (Hangzhou Farfly Auto Parts Ltd) FFBIKES on Aliexpress - Integrated bars/stem. Fast shipping, was happy, only to quickly realise one internal cable route was blocked completely. Then a day later I was horrified to have them crack after 2 rides in front of steerer clamp. Emailed 10 photos, basic response was 'we have emailed factory. will let you know". 1 week no reply/response.

Candy Yang Store - carbon bottle cages. 100% happy, great quality, fast shipping.


----------



## dirtydiesel

I bought a fm039 with a UD finish and it came in a few weeks. Anybody else have the problem of the saddle angle being pointed slightly up (it should be level)? The angle isn't adjustable so I might have to undo their epoxy some how. Does anybody have any insight?


----------



## asherstash1

danny87 said:


> Combining my other passion into the design of my own bike, why the hell not
> 
> Don't suppose your a football fan? Possibly a fan who possibly supports a team that possibly got humilliated at the 'Theatre of Dreams' by 6 goals to 1 yesterday by the above mentioned team lol.


possibly... frankly i sat in said theatre at the norwich game and saw it possibly bloody coming. 

still, its a long time till may...

12 leagues


----------



## danny87

asherstash1 said:


> possibly... frankly i sat in said theatre at the norwich game and saw it possibly bloody coming.
> 
> still, its a long time till may...
> 
> 12 leagues



How did I guess! 

Anyway have you or anyone else here had a look at the fame designs? What do you reckon? I can't decide which one to go with..


----------



## MiniVanMan

dirtydiesel said:


> I bought a fm039 with a UD finish and it came in a few weeks. Anybody else have the problem of the saddle angle being pointed slightly up (it should be level)? The angle isn't adjustable so I might have to undo their epoxy some how. Does anybody have any insight?


The center pieces pop out. Take the saddle off and loosen the entire mechanism. Slide a phillips head into the hole and either push the other side out, or pry on the one side. Comes out pretty easily.

Then you can level the saddle. You should be able to figure it out at that point. I had the same problem and had to ask the same question. 

Also, when putting it all back together, make sure the saddle is pointing straight forward. I realized on my first ride that my saddle was tilted to the left a bit.

It's a crappy design. One that Bontrager uses as well. Not a fan for sure.


----------



## beston

dirtydiesel said:


> I bought a fm039 with a UD finish and it came in a few weeks. Anybody else have the problem of the saddle angle being pointed slightly up (it should be level)? The angle isn't adjustable so I might have to undo their epoxy some how. Does anybody have any insight?


I don't have an FM039, so this is more an observation than anything else.

Isn't the saddle clamp tilt infinitely adjustable and the same as the bontrager seat posts?

FM039 (below)









Bontrager (below)









I do have the bontrager clamp on two different bikes. The clamp is very adjustable. the problem is that the part that's wedged into the seatpost doesn't loosen-off very well. It feels stuck.

One solution is to inset a screwdriver through clamp and gently tap the wedges loose from the inside. They should pop right out.


----------



## Smash

I have a FM039. Just finish the build and will post pics soon.

I ask the same question to Jenny @ Hong Fu. She sent me a video on it. @beston got it right. Just unscrew, then stick a screw driver thru the hole in the middle to pop out the plastic pieces on the opposite end. Then you pretty much have to angle it correctly and wedge it back on. It's hard to adjust once it has pressure. Oh well....


----------



## beston

Well MiniVanMan did post the solution 1 minute before me...

One more comment, One of the clamping mechanisms that I have is a genuine Bontrager clamp. It ALWAYS holds the saddle tilt well and has NEVER gotten stuck when loosened. 

The other seat post I have is one of those Bontrager 'factory seconds' (i.e. knockoff) seatposts from ebay. It's either slipping, or stuck. I can get it to hold, but it's a piece of crap compared to the real bontrager.


----------



## dirtydiesel

thanks! i'll try it out when i get home


----------



## svard75

Smash said:


> I have a FM039. Just finish the build and will post pics soon.
> 
> I ask the same question to Jenny @ Hong Fu. She sent me a video on it. @beston got it right. Just unscrew, then stick a screw driver thru the hole in the middle to pop out the plastic pieces on the opposite end. Then you pretty much have to angle it correctly and wedge it back on. It's hard to adjust once it has pressure. Oh well....


It's a lousy design IMO. What you can do is take some really fine sand paper and sand down both surfaces smooth. Then apply grease to both surfaces and that should give you the ability to adjust without completely taking the assembly apart. Orrr just scrap it like most of the guys here and get something better.


----------



## dontno

Izarra said:


> Here's some information about the Scott Foil Replica.
> 
> I also have the 54cm drawing but can't post it yet, i have less than 10 posts...
> I did compare the FM098 geometry and it's almost the same as the Venge.
> Didn't check that one yet.
> 
> Choice for aero bike is getting interesting with the FM039, FM098 and this one.
> 
> _Frame informations:
> 
> Type:2012New Racing frame
> Frame:SP-AC053
> Fork:SP-AO053
> Material:full carbon
> weave:3k/UD/12K/matt
> Finish:Clear coating
> Frame weight:1000±40g
> Fork weight：370±20g
> Headset-top:1-1/8"
> Headset-down:1-1/2"
> BB:BSA and BB30
> Available sizes: 50cm,52cm,54cm,56cm, 58cm
> 
> Price:USD480/set by clear coating finish. For both ISP and Non-ISP . Now, available size is 54cm .
> Seatpost: USD30/piece by clear coated .
> Headset H373 :USD15/set
> Seapost clamp : USD2/piece. Free of charge, sending as gift .
> Shipping cost :USD87 shipping by EMS to your door .
> 
> Please advise which BB do you like and Paypal payment method is okay for you ?
> 
> Our company can paint frames as your request . Do you like painting frame ?
> 
> Please feel free to contact with me if you have any need.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ms. Anna Huang_


So Nobody has experience with Anna? She sounds (reads ) adorable to me.


----------



## dontno

She (her company) also seems to be reliable and trustworth. Am I right?


----------



## BacDoc

svard75 said:


> It's a lousy design IMO. What you can do is take some really fine sand paper and sand down both surfaces smooth. Then apply grease to both surfaces and that should give you the ability to adjust without completely taking the assembly apart. Orrr just scrap it like most of the guys here and get something better.


The seat post is great it's just the clamp mech that's the problem. Mine adjusts easily but the alloy that Hong Fu uses is cheap and soft.

The seat post is aero not round so not sure what other options are out there if you want to change.


----------



## Izarra

dontno said:


> She (her company) also seems to be reliable and trustworth. Am I right?


I don't know if someone in this thread already bought from them.
At least they proposed Paypal instead of a wire transfer.

I just ask her if they have any picture of the non-isp frame. I'm curious to see what type of retaining system they use for the seatpost. 

Also when looking at the pictures, i don't see the upper hole for the rear brake cable internal routing, like the real Foil.

I'm french speaking so sorry if my english sounds funny


----------



## svard75

BacDoc said:


> The seat post is great it's just the clamp mech that's the problem. Mine adjusts easily but the alloy that Hong Fu uses is cheap and soft.
> 
> The seat post is aero not round so not sure what other options are out there if you want to change.


Ah the fm039? If its the isp version you can cut a small slice and send it for custom fab. If its a seatpost cut a small slice off the bottom and do the same. There are a few custom shops out there that could spin something carbon for you.


----------



## Vee

A friend and I's TT frames have arrived. I ordered the FM018 and he ordered the FM019. Both are from DengFu. They both came in pretty hefty, but weight won't matter too much on a TT bike. I weighed them both with the hangers, braze on pieces, and plastic protectors installed, though.

Pictures: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102709222944121379746/albums/5667176233837794513


----------



## ms6073

> Originally Posted by Smash
> I have a FM039. Just finish the build and will post pics soon.
> 
> I ask the same question to Jenny @ Hong Fu. She sent me a video on it. @beston got it right. Just unscrew, then stick a screw driver thru the hole in the middle to pop out the plastic pieces on the opposite end. Then you pretty much have to angle it correctly and wedge it back on. It's hard to adjust once it has pressure. Oh well....
> 
> 
> svard75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lousy design IMO. What you can do is take some really fine sand paper and sand down both surfaces smooth. Then apply grease to both surfaces and that should give you the ability to adjust without completely taking the assembly apart. Orrr just scrap it like most of the guys here and get something better.
Click to expand...

The Dengfu FM018 Time Trial frame uses a similar saddle clamp mechanism. My solution was to add a coil spring that was slighgtly longer in length than the binder bolt between the two wedges. I also polished/lubed the wedge and seat post clamping surfaces which with the pressure provided by the spring forces the wedges apart whern loosening and helps to get a more accurate saddle angle (+/-1 degree with a digital level).


----------



## MiniVanMan

ms6073 said:


> The Dengfu FM018 Time Trial frame uses a similar saddle clamp mechanism. My solution was to add a coil spring that was slighgtly longer in length than the binder bolt between the two wedges.


Damn, that's a good idea.


----------



## antifocus

JackDaniels said:


> I'm getting some pretty serious friction on the fm015 internal brake cable routing. I've been searching though the posts looking for any information on this but haven't found anything yet. Any other suggestions besides switching to gore, nokon, etc?


I also have some friction on my internal cable routing. I think the half internal brake cable housing is a crappy design.
Nokon/alligator i-link may be a solution because you can run full liner in your frame to eliminate the friction on both routing ends.
I am running a jagwire ripcord cable kit on my frame, not a good idea.


----------



## svard75

antifocus said:


> I also have some friction on my internal cable routing. I think the half internal brake cable housing is a crappy design.
> Nokon/alligator i-link may be a solution because you can run full liner in your frame to eliminate the friction on both routing ends.
> I am running a jagwire ripcord cable kit on my frame, not a good idea.


I'm using the i-link for the internal brake cable and its smooth as butter. Let me know if you find an i-link alligator shift set because I can't find them anymore.


----------



## antifocus

svard75 said:


> I'm using the i-link for the internal brake cable and its smooth as butter. Let me know if you find an i-link alligator shift set because I can't find them anymore.


Hi,

Sorry I live in China so I guess I can't help much on that.
Good to hear that i-link works great for you, I am not intented to change my cable set soon though.


----------



## BrendanH

*FM098 - 54cm Geo*

I had Dengfu email me the geo for their new bike FM098. It is VERY similar to the Spec Venge. Seat Tube C-T = 510mm, Top Tube C-C 548.35mm, headtube 140mm, Comments on it? Anyone looking to get it?


----------



## ichobi

Very nice!! I still think fm039 is a sloppy design. First gen Chinese aero that can't decide what it want to be ( I mean look at the front wheel cut out on down tube that's too far out to be useful). I hope fm098 isn't TOO stiff like the Venge. Now am debating the Foil replica and is one!! Hope Dengfu has picture of the frame up soon.


----------



## slooowr6

mfuchs said:


> She told me 4 - 6 weeks for mine since it was not in stock. It shipped right at six weeks and arrived at my house in Georgia 3 days after it was shipped. I have not built it yet but that is on the agenda for the weekend.
> 
> Her prices were lower than any I found also. My neighbor and I ordered together. We both got painted Chinarello Dogmas and our total for 2 framesets, 2 headsets, one seatpost, shipping and paypal fees was $950. Greatkeen quoted $1170 for the same. Her is a picture of mine on my messy workbench.
> 
> I just realized that I got some negative rep from the robdamanii counterfeit police from an earlier post. I guess I will get more with this one. What an @$$.


That looks great!! Mind sharing the link to Kode bike?


----------



## BrendanH

ichobi said:


> Very nice!! I still think fm039 is a sloppy design. First gen Chinese aero that can't decide what it want to be ( I mean look at the front wheel cut out on down tube that's too far out to be useful). I hope fm098 isn't TOO stiff like the Venge. Now am debating the Foil replica and is one!! Hope Dengfu has picture of the frame up soon.


Here is a link to a Deng Fu FM098 that is "painted" 700c new full inside cable carbon aero road bicycle frame FM098 - Product Picture From Dengfu Sports Equipment Co., Limited

and here is bare carbon: 2011 new model full inside cable carbon road racing frame&fork&seatpost FM098 - Product Picture From Dengfu Sports Equipment Co., Limited


----------



## Izarra

svard75 said:


> I'm using the i-link for the internal brake cable and its smooth as butter. Let me know if you find an i-link alligator shift set because I can't find them anymore.


Svard75: look at procyclingworld.com

BrendanH: By the way i dont' work for Dengfu


----------



## mjb152

On the edge of getting a fm039, any advantages of ISP over non ISP ? 
Non ISP I can use a standard seat post, clamp etc. without issues cutting to size, am I missing something?
Also, with regard to finish, 3k , 12k, UD .... Without very detailed information, is this just a decision based on the cosmetic finish ?


----------



## ichobi

That's definitely a venge BrendanH. I think i will get this one. It looks nicer than the Foil replica.


----------



## danny87

mjb152 said:


> On the edge of getting a fm039, any advantages of ISP over non ISP ?
> Non ISP I can use a standard seat post, clamp etc. without issues cutting to size, am I missing something?
> Also, with regard to finish, 3k , 12k, UD .... Without very detailed information, is this just a decision based on the cosmetic finish ?


No not really missing anything.

Go with non-ISP seem to be the general consensus, as if you shrink or grow over night it gives you more options having a non-ISP.

And as for 3K, 12K or UD (undirectional weave), correct, purely cosmetic. It's a personal choice. Although 3K looks best


----------



## ichobi

FM039 has a nice seatpost if you choose the non-isp. Save yourself headache fixing that non standard top cap.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Vee said:


> A friend and I's TT frames have arrived. I ordered the FM018 and he ordered the FM019. Both are from DengFu. They both came in pretty hefty, but weight won't matter too much on a TT bike. I weighed them both with the hangers, braze on pieces, and plastic protectors installed, though.
> 
> Pictures: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102709222944121379746/albums/5667176233837794513


Hey Vee, both frames look really nice but I've got a quick question, I'm stuck between these two frames at the moment - what's your take on them being able to see them side by side - does that in any sway your decision on which is a nicer or more aero frame? Many thanks, Andy


----------



## robc in wi

BrendanH said:


> I had Dengfu email me the geo for their new bike FM098. It is VERY similar to the Spec Venge. Seat Tube C-T = 510mm, Top Tube C-C 548.35mm, headtube 140mm, Comments on it? Anyone looking to get it?


Hmm, I really like it. Did they quote you a price?


----------



## mfuchs

*Kode*



slooowr6 said:


> That looks great!! Mind sharing the link to Kode bike?



KODE TECHNOLOGY (HONGKONG) CO LTD Small Orders Online Store

Start a chat with Jenny, she is easy to work with.

Also, I did my first century this past weekend and the bike was great. I still feel that it is the best bike that I have ever had. I set a personal best on the century... 4 hours 47 minutes at 20.8 mph.


----------



## Vee

tattooedtriathlete said:


> Hey Vee, both frames look really nice but I've got a quick question, I'm stuck between these two frames at the moment - what's your take on them being able to see them side by side - does that in any sway your decision on which is a nicer or more aero frame? Many thanks, Andy


Hey Andy,

After seeing both, my opinion of which one is more aero holds true to how I felt when seeing pictures of them both built up. The FM018 is more aero for a few reasons:

Cables route through the frame tucking into the top tube vs. routing through the top and downtube like on the FM019
The rear brake tucks under the crank instead of behind the seatpost
The rear wheel is completely tucked away from air.

In addition to the more aero bit, the FM018 also allows for an 78-80* seat angle. While the FM019 is fixed at a 76* seat angle. However, the mounting point of the saddle on the seatpost does slide fore and aft quite a bit, so you may be able to achieve steeper angles, I am unsure, but the geometry on the FM019 puts it at 76*.

In terms of which one looks best, I always did feel like the FM018 wasn't the nicest looking frame. It looks fairly awkward. The FM019 has some nice sharp lines and really is a looker. My wife didn't say anything to me, probably so it didnt hurt my feelings, but I showed a friend, who is a non cyclist, a picture of both frames and he complimented the FM019 and said he thought it looked great. I asked him how he liked my FM018 and he said it was okay, but he thought the FM019 looked nicer. 

So, i guess you have to decide. Do you want more aero or do you want nicer looking? Also, weight wise, the two are very close.


----------



## maxxevv

The latest models all look much more polished and original. But unfortunately they are still of geometry not quite suitable for me... Except the FM028 which I don't quite fancy. 

Would have been fun to build one and deck it out in full DA Di2 just for the heck of it !


----------



## slooowr6

mfuchs said:


> Start a chat with Jenny, she is easy to work with.
> 
> Also, I did my first century this past weekend and the bike was great. I still feel that it is the best bike that I have ever had. I set a personal best on the century... 4 hours 47 minutes at 20.8 mph.


Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrothersEmpire

Saw this SUNNYSUN INTERNATIONAL LTD

Looks interesting, however when searching for more info i get didley squat. Anyone know where i can get more info/pics??


----------



## mjdwyer23

Does anyone have an FM098 in hand yet?


----------



## cyclewreck

what is the real dengfu? dengfubikes.com has a big warning on every page that there is a dengfu imposter out there. 

Here's what I got:

email- dengfubikes(at)163.com
msn - greatkeen_tony(at)hotmail.com
tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn

Are any/all of these legit?


----------



## dontno

cyclewreck said:


> what is the real dengfu? dengfubikes.com has a big warning on every page that there is a dengfu imposter out there.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> email- dengfubikes(at)163.com
> msn - greatkeen_tony(at)hotmail.com
> tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn
> 
> Are any/all of these legit?


As far as I know those addresses are OK:thumbsup:


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Vee said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> After seeing both, my opinion of which one is more aero holds true to how I felt when seeing pictures of them both built up. The FM018 is more aero for a few reasons:
> 
> Cables route through the frame tucking into the top tube vs. routing through the top and downtube like on the FM019
> The rear brake tucks under the crank instead of behind the seatpost
> The rear wheel is completely tucked away from air.
> 
> In addition to the more aero bit, the FM018 also allows for an 78-80* seat angle. While the FM019 is fixed at a 76* seat angle. However, the mounting point of the saddle on the seatpost does slide fore and aft quite a bit, so you may be able to achieve steeper angles, I am unsure, but the geometry on the FM019 puts it at 76*.
> 
> In terms of which one looks best, I always did feel like the FM018 wasn't the nicest looking frame. It looks fairly awkward. The FM019 has some nice sharp lines and really is a looker. My wife didn't say anything to me, probably so it didnt hurt my feelings, but I showed a friend, who is a non cyclist, a picture of both frames and he complimented the FM019 and said he thought it looked great. I asked him how he liked my FM018 and he said it was okay, but he thought the FM019 looked nicer.
> 
> So, i guess you have to decide. Do you want more aero or do you want nicer looking? Also, weight wise, the two are very close.


Thanks Vee, I really like the look of both frames - the FM018 has that Cervelo P3/Giant Trinity look and the FM019 is more along the lines of the Scott Plasmas. Tough choice to make, think I'll end up going for the FM018 though but I'll probably change my mind 4 or 5 times before I pull the trigger. Thanks for all the info, the pics look good by the way! A pair of nice bikes!


----------



## BacDoc

cyclewreck said:


> what is the real dengfu? dengfubikes.com has a big warning on every page that there is a dengfu imposter out there.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> email- dengfubikes(at)163.com
> msn - greatkeen_tony(at)hotmail.com
> tony(at)greatkeen.com.cn
> 
> Are any/all of these legit?


Those are legit. The scammer uses a yahoo address, according to the real Tony.


----------



## DRAwpt

*Ultegra 6700 groups from Asia?*

Does anyone have a source for gruppos in China, Taiwan, Japan, etc. On Alibaba there are a few companies from Malaysia, but their prices are too good to be true.:skep::skep::skep:


----------



## BrendanH

*Grouppos*



DRAwpt said:


> Does anyone have a source for gruppos in China, Taiwan, Japan, etc. On Alibaba there are a few companies from Malaysia, but their prices are too good to be true.:skep::skep::skep:


I was wondering the same thing. 

I just got a quote for a full SRAM Force grouppo for only $699.00 USD brand new... The contact's name who emailed me back was "Ms. Giacinta De troyer" at "Manufacture du Cycle du Comminges (MCC)" in France .. 

Has anyone else ordered from them or someone similar?


----------



## ichobi

Would love to hear about cheap groupo dealers.


----------



## forge55b

If it sounds like a scam, most likely is a scam. But if you don't mind potentially losing $699, please be our guinea pig.


----------



## alfredwenzl

forge55b said:


> If it sounds like a scam, most likely is a scam. But if you don't mind potentially losing $699, please be our guinea pig.


Hi, I am new in here, and a bit lost. Your post is the top one on my screen, and I don't know what you are referring to.
Can you point me to it please?

edit:
In linear mode we are in the right sequence, but I still don't see what you are referring to as a scam. Please tell.


----------



## greenspark

*Advice needed on carbon frame for city ebike*

New to the forum, been riding bikes since PX-10 days (still have it, still ride it).

Working with an environmental transport development group, we see a gap between enthusiasts wanting performance bikes (well-served by the market), and ordinary folk who find the hills too hard - so their bike sits in the shed. E-bikes will fill the gap, but right now they are either dogs (underpowered and heavy) or overpriced (too many middlemen clipping the ticket, wrong business structure). It takes a lot of research, and easy to go wrong. What's missing is the Model T, updated to the 21st century (any colour as long as it is carbon black).

We now have sorted the prototype e-bike motor/controller/battery end, and now are looking for a prototype carbon frame to serve as TestBed No.1. Problem is the geometry of many of the frames seem to be for competitive purposes - mountain, road racing, etc. The riding position and comfort of the old Italian city bikes is the target, but a lot less weight... since we will add some of it back again with batteries and motors.

Once we have the test bed sorted, we will then work with the frame manufacturer to use technology that is currently not in the bike industry, but takes advantage of the carbon-fibre construction. Essentially, the bits that are currently bolted on can be including in the form work to produce a low-cost, high-spec, country-specific e-bike. Our target is 20kg shipping weight so the bike can be sent as checked luggage with most airlines.

Wading into the DengFu and HongFu web sites is a bit overwhelming, and reading the far too many extraneous comments on this forum gleans bits of information, but hard to sort out useful stuff.

We did come across the new HongFu HF-FM036, 29ER FULL SUSPENSION, that looks interesting as a platform. Can't find any reviews on it.

Question 1: What carbon frame model (any manufacturer) is affordable and comes closest to serving as a city bike - shopping basket on front, full mudguards, rear rack, upright position, lower top-bar if possible, to be ridden on mostly paved roads with potholes, bad pavement, top speed about 50 kph (30 mph), etc. This question mostly speaks to geometry and performance of frames and forks. Prefer to buy direct from the manufacturer as we will then be placing bulk orders when the final design is sorted.

Question 2: Anyone know anything about the HongFu HF-FM036?


----------



## alfredwenzl

Coolhand said:


> B]If this is your first visit go to the upper right corner where it says Display Modes and select Linear Mode, it will be worth it.[/B]


I am new here - thanks for the linear mode tip! Made me find sense in the thread!
Can anyone tell me who has the best price/product of a Mendiz replica?


----------



## stevesbike

tattooedtriathlete said:


> Thanks Vee, I really like the look of both frames - the FM018 has that Cervelo P3/Giant Trinity look and the FM019 is more along the lines of the Scott Plasmas. Tough choice to make, think I'll end up going for the FM018 though but I'll probably change my mind 4 or 5 times before I pull the trigger. Thanks for all the info, the pics look good by the way! A pair of nice bikes!


I'd suggest getting the one planet x (exocet) helped with - the FM018 is not very well-executed in terms of aero details - it copies various design elements from other frames but mostly to look aero - it doesn't have proper aero shaping, trailing edges, etc.


----------



## khsracer

alfredwenzl said:


> I am new here - thanks for the linear mode tip! Made me find sense in the thread!
> Can anyone tell me who has the best price/product of a Mendiz replica?


Greatkeen has the old RS-6. I have the first release without the internal cable routing thru the top tube. I believe they redesigned the top tube because I reported to them that I could actually see the top tube flex during a ride. They denied it and wouldn't do anything about it so I am stuck with it. I am very hesitent to ever buy a non-name brand frame now. Others have had great sucess I'm just not willing take another chance.


----------



## Tetra

*new bike build questions*

Hea All,

Thanks much for all the great info. I have an idea for a build for myself and would welcome any help and ideas!

I have been reading for many many days, and I think I am ready to start by getting an 015 frame from Jenny and 50mm tube wheels from Stephan (Yishun). I will probably throw on a Force kit as that is what I am used to and like. 

From there I am up in the air, and would love any advice I can get:

I love the look of an integrated carbon bar, but am finding it hard to get, except through e-bay. Anybody have any experience with one of these?

I am also wondering about a seat post. The carbon straight ones look interesting, but at 190# I need to be careful.

Over the years I have build a few bikes themed by the country of origin and I have tried to keep true, French, American, Italian, etc. I am thinking it will be an interesting challenge to build a quality bike here, mostly because I do not know where to go for the bits, and of course the bits all vary in quality. I am not in love with the force group, only really the brifters. So any pointers I can get on bb, crank, brakes, etc from the Mainland or Taiwan would be a bonus for me. But I can also do a mutt build, as I was originally thinking.

My goal for the build is to try a bit smaller size bike than I have been riding, without breaking the bank if it does not work out. I want to make it fun!

tia for the help


----------



## alfredwenzl

khsracer said:


> Greatkeen has the old RS-6. I have the first release without the internal cable routing thru the top tube. I believe they redesigned the top tube because I reported to them that I could actually see the top tube flex during a ride. They denied it and wouldn't do anything about it so I am stuck with it. I am very hesitent to ever buy a non-name brand frame now. Others have had great sucess I'm just not willing take another chance.


Yes, I have had one of their's on order for a while now, and was promised
"delivery in this week!
thanks" 
That was on Tuesday, and it may not mean what it says, but only shipped this week. Communication is very cryptic with them. I really like the looks of that frame, and am very eager to get my hands on it - have all the parts lined up already. Trouble is they only have size 52 now, and "not schedule" for any larger. And even the 52 doesn't mean it is a size 52 by our standards, cause they call a C-T of 52 a size 52, which is closer to a size 51 at best. 
However, I was so eager to get one I finally told them to ship it. :blush2:


----------



## ichobi

To any of you have ordered Chinese carbon from Deng Fu, I am 5'5" (165cm), which frame size would you recommend for me? BMC 52 is a bit too long for me just fyi.


----------



## bikerdude221

svard75 said:


> I'm using the i-link for the internal brake cable and its smooth as butter. Let me know if you find an i-link alligator shift set because I can't find them anymore.


 Hey Svard... we have some out on the West Coast in BC for $79

www[.]tufonorthamerica[.]biz/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=21_165


----------



## alfredwenzl

David Loving said:


> I am new to this thread - never figured out how to reach the older ones - and this is probably old news to the china-philes of which I am one. I bought an RS2 frame from Pedal Force and it has turned out very well - great bike. Fav. review from Roadbike rev. etc. It's chinese carbon


Hey, that Pedal Force seller seems to be quite a deal!


----------



## rcorbet

Hi There

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF ANYONE SELLS THE CHINESE EQUIVLANT OF THE FELT AR4 FRAME

THANKS


----------



## antifocus

Tetra said:


> Hea All,
> 
> Thanks much for all the great info. I have an idea for a build for myself and would welcome any help and ideas!
> 
> I have been reading for many many days, and I think I am ready to start by getting an 015 frame from Jenny and 50mm tube wheels from Stephan (Yishun). I will probably throw on a Force kit as that is what I am used to and like.
> 
> From there I am up in the air, and would love any advice I can get:
> 
> I love the look of an integrated carbon bar, but am finding it hard to get, except through e-bay. Anybody have any experience with one of these?
> 
> I am also wondering about a seat post. The carbon straight ones look interesting, but at 190# I need to be careful.
> 
> Over the years I have build a few bikes themed by the country of origin and I have tried to keep true, French, American, Italian, etc. I am thinking it will be an interesting challenge to build a quality bike here, mostly because I do not know where to go for the bits, and of course the bits all vary in quality. I am not in love with the force group, only really the brifters. So any pointers I can get on bb, crank, brakes, etc from the Mainland or Taiwan would be a bonus for me. But I can also do a mutt build, as I was originally thinking.
> 
> My goal for the build is to try a bit smaller size bike than I have been riding, without breaking the bank if it does not work out. I want to make it fun!
> 
> tia for the help


I am not much a fan of integrated bars really. I find them heavy and almost impossible to adjust. I just don't think the look worth the trouble.


----------



## SARDU57

Hello 

Let me present , i'm triathlete and french .(So i'm sorry for my english)
I read this thread and in first i will compliment you for all the greats infos.

I asked me any questions about chinese supplier , specialy cyclingyoung and yishun .
I would like to buy frames & carbon parts but are there serious ??

Is someone had problems with EMS or other ? All request are welcome .

Good saturday everybody .


----------



## Rainerhq

*FM028 owners!*

What seat clamp you use and what is the clamps height? I use Token, It´s 11mm in height, but it should be about 9mm to suit the frame.









I don´t know if this is the best picture, but you can see the light through the clamp, because it´s bigger than the thinner part of seattube, where it should sit.


----------



## chogma

Hi all - im so close to finishing my kode chinarello now. Took it for a quick test ride today and is feeling slick. I have a few tweaks to do though. I cant quite work out the top tube cable guides- they appear to be threaded on the inside and are too small to accomodate the cable housing top cap. I have a feeling i need to get an additional screw in part that wasnt supplied? Cheers


----------



## Vee

stevesbike said:


> I'd suggest getting the one planet x (exocet) helped with - the FM018 is not very well-executed in terms of aero details - it copies various design elements from other frames but mostly to look aero - it doesn't have proper aero shaping, trailing edges, etc.


the exocet copy mold has been broken for some time now. They (gotobike) can't/won't sell them anymore.


----------



## stevesbike

Vee said:


> the exocet copy mold has been broken for some time now. They (gotobike) can't/won't sell them anymore.


the company that designed the exocet has a new version out, available on RIbble (ultra tt) - very nice and well priced.


----------



## alfredwenzl

stevesbike said:


> the company that designed the exocet has a new version out, available on RIbble (ultra tt) - very nice and well priced.


Can we have a link to that please?


----------



## danny87

Ribble Cycles, in Preston, Lancashire, England. 

Road Bike parts and accessories at Ribble Cycles


----------



## mic mic

Tetra said:


> Hea All,
> 
> Thanks much for all the great info. I have an idea for a build for myself and would welcome any help and ideas!
> 
> I have been reading for many many days, and I think I am ready to start by getting an 015 frame from Jenny and 50mm tube wheels from Stephan (Yishun). I will probably throw on a Force kit as that is what I am used to and like.
> 
> From there I am up in the air, and would love any advice I can get:
> 
> I love the look of an integrated carbon bar, but am finding it hard to get, except through e-bay. Anybody have any experience with one of these?
> 
> I am also wondering about a seat post. The carbon straight ones look interesting, but at 190# I need to be careful.
> 
> Over the years I have build a few bikes themed by the country of origin and I have tried to keep true, French, American, Italian, etc. I am thinking it will be an interesting challenge to build a quality bike here, mostly because I do not know where to go for the bits, and of course the bits all vary in quality. I am not in love with the force group, only really the brifters. So any pointers I can get on bb, crank, brakes, etc from the Mainland or Taiwan would be a bonus for me. But I can also do a mutt build, as I was originally thinking.
> 
> My goal for the build is to try a bit smaller size bike than I have been riding, without breaking the bank if it does not work out. I want to make it fun!
> 
> tia for the help


Good luck check out my build list back on page 131,allmost all Chinese.


----------



## Marquis10

hi, thanks for all the information showed here. this thread is very helpful for a guy like me who plans to purchase a china made carbon frame. 

i am confused on which frame to get, the FM039 or FM015. Which frame is better? Currently I am riding an ORBEA Aqua. Please advice. thank you.


----------



## turbogrover

Marquis10 said:


> hi, thanks for all the information showed here. this thread is very helpful for a guy like me who plans to purchase a china made carbon frame.
> 
> i am confused on which frame to get, the FM039 or FM015. Which frame is better? Currently I am riding an ORBEA Aqua. Please advice. thank you.


Neither frame is "better". The one that you like, or the one that fits you, is the one that's better.


----------



## maxxevv

turbogrover said:


> Neither frame is "better". The one that you like, or the one that fits you, is the one that's better.


Agreed! 

Get one that provides the best geometry fit for your needs. Another frameset that should be noted would be the FM028. The geometry is somewhat different from the other 2 mentioned. Well worth considering if you prefer a more upright riding position.


----------



## Marquis10

thanks for the reply. im spoilt with choices. seriously, i have no idea which frame suits me, just started to ride for only 6months. i do ride a lot of hill.


----------



## alfredwenzl

beston said:


> I have the FM202 and I am really happy with the ride quality.


Would you mind telling me when and where you bought your FM202, and what the price was?
Thank you.


----------



## beston

There are a couple of different sources of the fm202.

-pedal force 
-gotobike
-search fm202 on alibaba.com. I contacted one of those vendors and they quoted me $600 for the frame, fork, and shipping



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.250600,-79.887429


----------



## alfredwenzl

I guess pedal force calls it the RS2?
I wonder where they are buying it - they have to mark it up in any case, though their wholesale buying may still bring it in range with alibaba and gotobike?
And there is that $50 LBS rebate to bring it down a bit.


----------



## alfredwenzl

stevesbike said:


> the company that designed the exocet has a new version out, available on RIbble (ultra tt) - very nice and well priced.


What is that please: RIbble (ultra tt)?


----------



## slabber

Tetra said:


> Hea All,
> 
> Thanks much for all the great info. I have an idea for a build for myself and would welcome any help and ideas!
> 
> I have been reading for many many days, and I think I am ready to start by getting an 015 frame from Jenny and 50mm tube wheels from Stephan (Yishun). I will probably throw on a Force kit as that is what I am used to and like.
> 
> I love the look of an integrated carbon bar, but am finding it hard to get, except through e-bay. Anybody have any experience with one of these?
> 
> I am also wondering about a seat post. The carbon straight ones look interesting, but at 190# I need to be careful.


I'm riding an FM015 with a Thomson Masterpiece post - I prefer Thomson or similar posts with the external knurling (fine ridges). The knurling, combined with carbon prep paste, means you can get away with lower torque values for the seat clamp which I think is important, particularly on a carbon frame. The Masterpiece posts are very light and are top notch quality.

As has been mentioned earlier, the integrated bars are non-adjustable so unless you're exactly sure of rise/reach you want, not to mention width, you're better off with a standard bar/stem combo. 

As well, I've personally seen several carbon bar failures, primarily in cyclocross, where you'll see very few people running carbon bars now. That said, they are subjected to different stresses in cx but a carbon bar is one of the pieces I would only buy from a major manufacturer like Easton. I run them on my mountain bikes but not on the road...


----------



## turbogrover

Marquis10 said:


> thanks for the reply. im spoilt with choices. seriously, i have no idea which frame suits me, just started to ride for only 6months. i do ride a lot of hill.


I am replying with all sincerity, when I ask how anyone on a message forum could possibly know what bike would best suit you.

If you know and understand the geometry of your current bike, then ask yourself what you would like to change to make the bike more suitable to your riding. What would you change, to make it better for you?

Then, look to see what bikes might get you closer to your ideal.
I'm not asking you to reply to these questions, these are questions you should be asking yourself. Just draw your own conclusions, since only you will know how any differences will affect your riding style.

My personal bike is all off-the-shelf components, yet fits me like a custom made masterpiece.


----------



## FTR

maxxevv said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Get one that provides the best geometry fit for your needs. Another frameset that should be noted would be the FM028. The geometry is somewhat different from the other 2 mentioned. Well worth considering if you prefer a more upright riding position.


Or 4" less spacers under your stem.


----------



## Tetra

Thanks for the feedback, makes me think a bit more. I am riding on a Thompson post now and I did discover carbon grease as a way to make it stick. I also have 3T carbon bars currently, so your point about quality carbon bars is well taken as well. I did this to get away from road vibration that was causing a real problem for me. The problem I have with the 3T (rotundo) is that I feel limited in my hand positions to mainly the hoods. I was hoping that a flatter bar will give me more options as many of my rides are in the 3+ hour range. 

Also, based on the postings I am wondering if I should consider the 039, or is it just too unproven at this point? My wife has a 4 series madone and while it's a great bike it just feels "dead" (seriously no fun to ride) to me so that's why I was ruling out the 028. I guess I am looking for a winter build that I can ride for a year to see if I can get a better fit than I have now before throwing bigger bucks at a frame (maybe Canyon). Love to read about all the experience you guys are having, it makes buying a china frame a possible thing.


----------



## beston

alfredwenzl said:


> I guess pedal force calls it the RS2?
> I wonder where they are buying it - they have to mark it up in any case, though their wholesale buying may still bring it in range with alibaba and gotobike?
> And there is that $50 LBS rebate to bring it down a bit.


Yep, they call it the RS2. That's what I own. On occasion, they have special group buys that put the cost of the RS2 to just a bit above what it costs to get it direct from China.

Here's a link from the Sanming Wish Trade Co. on Alibaba. In the photo, you can just see the edges of the Pedal Force logo on the head tube.

carbon bicycle frame - Detailed info for carbon bicycle frame,carbon frame,carbon bicycle frame, on Alibaba.com

I forgot to mention that you can also buy the FM202 from Ribble in the UK

Ribble Sportive Bianco Carbon Road Frame


----------



## alfredwenzl

beston said:


> Yep, they call it the RS2. That's what I own. On occasion, they have special group buys that put the cost of the RS2 to just a bit above what it costs to get it direct from China.
> 
> Here's a link from the Sanming Wish Trade Co. on Alibaba. In the photo, you can just see the edges of the Pedal Force logo on the head tube.
> 
> carbon bicycle frame - Detailed info for carbon bicycle frame,carbon frame,carbon bicycle frame, on Alibaba.com
> 
> I forgot to mention that you can also buy the FM202 from Ribble in the UK
> 
> Ribble Sportive Bianco Carbon Road Frame


I noticed the group buys, and think they can be good value, provided enough buyers sign up. But saw no group buys for frames. I also couldn't spot the PF logo on the Sanming site - are you saying that is where PF gets their frames?


----------



## beston

Look again at the Sanming site with the link I provided. If you expand the image and look very very closely at the headtube, you can just make out the corner of the Yellow "Pedal Force" badge.

I'm not saying that PF gets their frames from Sanming (I don't know if Sanming _fabricates_ or resells frames). What I am saying is that it appears that Sanming is _selling_ the same frame / fork as PF.

From Sanming's page


----------



## alfredwenzl

beston said:


> Look again at the Sanming site with the link I provided. If you expand the image and look very very closely at the headtube, you can just make out the corner of the Yellow "Pedal Force" badge.


 Yes, I see it.



> I'm not saying that PF gets their frames from Sanming (I don't know if Sanming _fabricates_ or resells frames). What I am saying is that it appears that Sanming is _selling_ the same frame / fork as PF.


Would it not be weird that the manufacturer, whoever it is, would sell a PF branded one to Sanming? The big question is "who makes the FM202", if Sanming Wish is just a middle man?


----------



## Marquis10

turbogrover said:


> I am replying with all sincerity, when I ask how anyone on a message forum could possibly know what bike would best suit you.
> 
> If you know and understand the geometry of your current bike, then ask yourself what you would like to change to make the bike more suitable to your riding. What would you change, to make it better for you?
> 
> Then, look to see what bikes might get you closer to your ideal.
> I'm not asking you to reply to these questions, these are questions you should be asking yourself. Just draw your own conclusions, since only you will know how any differences will affect your riding style.
> 
> My personal bike is all off-the-shelf components, yet fits me like a custom made masterpiece.


points well noted. thanks. Now I know what I want. Cheers.


----------



## Anthony3

These bikes are totally safe right for instance the fm098, if I ordered this from Dengfu and upon visual inspection and careful tapping feeling and all the stuff my lightweight body should be able to ride many miles on it. As long as I do not crash it badly. I would love to see an fm098 built up from Dengfu!


----------



## Anthony3

Has anyone built up an fm098 from Dengfu... They are gorgeous also does anyone know if the seatpost is completely adjustable and does not stop when the tube is not round anymore


----------



## persondude27

From my understanding, the seat post can be used pretty far into the frame. I believe it only needs about two inches of seat post showing.

As for the post itself- I am struggling with the round version of this post. It's light and stiff, but the rails slip down and the bolts are easy to strip. Also, requires some delicate positioning to get it to not creak. I'd prefer they used a more common over-under setup.


----------



## ichobi

I talked to Dengfu regarding the FM098, (contacted them through alibaba site), got a reply a few days. Here's their reply if anyone interset. There's price and shipping / painting cost.


> thank you for your interest in our new road frame of FM098!
> 1. you are 1.65 tall,I think the size 49cm may suit for you, attached file is a geometry for your reference.you can check fif the size suit for you...
> 2. the price for this frame of one pcs is $548 include frame/fork/seatpost....
> 3. the cost for paint the frame into red/black color matt finish same as the picture you sent to me need $55
> 4. factory is producing the frame now, I think we will have stock soon.. paint two color need about 15days.
> 5. cost shipping to UK is $85


The picture she referred to is Specialized mclaren venge. I want that color scheme so I attached the example for them. About 420 GBP including paint and shipping. Not bad. Now just need to know how good it rides, or i might as well pull the trigger and be the lab rat for everyone.


----------



## robc in wi

I am also interested in the FM098 and was quoted the same price. I would be looking at a 52-54 cm but I would like to see a picture of one built up. I'm 5'7" with a 31" inseam/short torso so I don't know if the aggressive geometry will work for me. It's also about $150 more than the other frames I am considering.


----------



## mjdwyer23

That lines up with the quote I got from [email protected]. I'm waiting on timing and a geometry chart from them. 



ichobi said:


> I talked to Dengfu regarding the FM098, (contacted them through alibaba site), got a reply a few days. Here's their reply if anyone interset. There's price and shipping / painting cost.
> 
> 
> The picture she referred to is Specialized mclaren venge. I want that color scheme so I attached the example for them. About 420 GBP including paint and shipping. Not bad. Now just need to know how good it rides, or i might as well pull the trigger and be the lab rat for everyone.


----------



## mjdwyer23

What size frame does this schematic represent? I'd like to compare the stack of my PF RS2 to this frame. Thanks,




BrendanH said:


> I had Dengfu email me the geo for their new bike FM098. It is VERY similar to the Spec Venge. Seat Tube C-T = 510mm, Top Tube C-C 548.35mm, headtube 140mm, Comments on it? Anyone looking to get it?


----------



## BrendanH

mjdwyer23 said:


> What size frame does this schematic represent? I'd like to compare the stack of my PF RS2 to this frame. Thanks,


That was the 54cm frame geo. I was also quoted the same price for the frame.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Cool. I'm going to see if they'll send me a schematic for 56cm. Thanks,


----------



## Mr.Habanero

*Fm028*

Hey guys. I'm looking at getting the FM028 frame (I think it’s the best looking frame out of the lot). I'm about 180cm with an inseam around 81 cm. What size frame would you all recommend? I’m thinking 56. I ride 18 in mountain hardtails and medium full suspension bikes. This will be my first road bike so I am trying to put the dimensions in perspective. I haven’t yet gone to a LBS to get fitted but I think 56 is what I want. Thanks and all your bikes look great!!!


----------



## beston

Mr.Habanero said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking at getting the FM028 frame (I think it’s the best looking frame out of the lot). I'm about 180cm with an inseam around 81 cm. What size frame would you all recommend? I’m thinking 56. I ride 18 in mountain hardtails and medium full suspension bikes. This will be my first road bike so I am trying to put the dimensions in perspective. I haven’t yet gone to a LBS to get fitted but I think 56 is what I want. Thanks and all your bikes look great!!!


Generally speaking a 56 should work for this height, but that also depends on your fit or flexibility! I'm 178cm and I would go for the 54 frame if I had to choose.


----------



## solarFlash

I got the same price quote from Tony at dengfu on the fm098 although he said he couldn't do custom paint! Glad to hear you've heard otherwise  I'm guessing the fm098 doesn't have the reverse-able seatpost like the venge going by the schematic. 



> I talked to Dengfu regarding the FM098, (contacted them through alibaba site), got a reply a few days. Here's their reply if anyone interset. There's price and shipping / painting cost.


----------



## timsen

Looking forward to see first FM098 on wheels. Thinking about buying a fm039 this winter. Maybe the FM098 is a better option.


----------



## Shaun_Oz

Hi all, I had my first (albeit brief) ride on my FM039 last weekend. The frame I love (stiff, super responsive and I think it looks great), my new Ultegra 6700 kit is fantastic, the one piece bars from Yishun are rubbish. They look great and they're very comfortable but they flex a lot under pressure.

I've never used one piece (or any carbon bars for that matter) before. The Yishun one piece bar has a scary amount of flex in it - way too much for my liking. Am I the only to think this or is this expected with the one piece bars? I know it's not a loose connection to the steerer - that's solid and I've used carbon paste to make sure it doesn't move but it seems to flex or twist quite a bit in the stem area.

Are standard carbon bars and stems generally any stiffer?


----------



## Shaun_Oz

DRAwpt said:


> Does anyone have a source for gruppos in China, Taiwan, Japan, etc. On Alibaba there are a few companies from Malaysia, but their prices are too good to be true.:skep::skep::skep:


If it looks too good to be true you can be almost guaranteed that it is!

I lost $600 chasing Mavic wheels from a Chinese supplier which had "Gold Supplier" status on Alibaba.

The lesson I then learned from a more experienced importer was this: If a Chinese supplier is trying to sell you big name brands of anything from bike gear, to electronics, TVs etc from Japan, Korea or anywhere else you're going to lose your money. If a Chinese supplier is advertising things with no brand or a clearly Chinese brand there's a good chance you'll get something for your money, the question remaining is the quality.

Learn from my failure on this one - don't send money to China for big name brand gear!

Shaun.


----------



## alfredwenzl

Shaun_Oz said:


> If it looks too good to be true you can be almost guaranteed that it is!
> 
> I lost $600 chasing Mavic wheels from a Chinese supplier which had "Gold Supplier" status on Alibaba.
> 
> The lesson I then learned from a more experienced importer was this: If a Chinese supplier is trying to sell you big name brands of anything from bike gear, to electronics, TVs etc from Japan, Korea or anywhere else you're going to lose your money. If a Chinese supplier is advertising things with no brand or a clearly Chinese brand there's a good chance you'll get something for your money, the question remaining is the quality.
> 
> Learn from my failure on this one - don't send money to China for big name brand gear!
> 
> Shaun.


Shaun, this is exactly what we have to analyze to avoid in future. Your input would be extremely helpful!
1.: Did you pay an extra $25 for to Alibaba's "escrow" protection system? 
2.: What went wrong with the escrow?
3. What form of payment did you use for the item itself?
4. If you used Paypal, did Paypal not restore your payment, as they claim they would?
Thank you for the help!


----------



## mjdwyer23

FYI FM098 size 56cm geometry below. Stack is same as my S2, steerer tube height same as my S2.


----------



## Spursrider

Can someone please put up the geometry for FM098 size 49?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Try emailing and asking for it, they will reply overnight.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I use my credit card through paypal to get real protection. I've had to cancel charges before on non-shipping sellers and it works well.



alfredwenzl said:


> Shaun, this is exactly what we have to analyze to avoid in future. Your input would be extremely helpful!
> 1.: Did you pay an extra $25 for to Alibaba's "escrow" protection system?
> 2.: What went wrong with the escrow?
> 3. What form of payment did you use for the item itself?
> 4. If you used Paypal, did Paypal not restore your payment, as they claim they would?
> Thank you for the help!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Can someone confirm for me that [email protected] is the legit dengfu? Thanks,


----------



## Vitus06

Spursrider said:


> Can someone please put up the geometry for FM098 size 49?


Ordered an FM098 yesterday, and hope to have it in Sweden within 45 days.
Here is the drawing I received a few days ago.


----------



## Urb

mjdwyer23 said:


> Can someone confirm for me that [email protected] is the legit dengfu? Thanks,


I wouldn't trust that


----------



## Spursrider

Thanks, Vitus06.


----------



## bikerdude221

mjdwyer23 said:


> Can someone confirm for me that dengfusports[at]163.com is the legit dengfu? Thanks,



All the contact info for the REAL Dengfu is here.

dengfubikes[.]com/contact.asp


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

stevesbike said:


> the company that designed the exocet has a new version out, available on RIbble (ultra tt) - very nice and well priced.


That is a mighty nice frame - hopefully they'll get some more back in stock. The funny thing is I grew up about 20 mins from this shop before moving to the US....


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks, I've sent a mail to [email protected] as well.


----------



## MYMOJO34

Anthony3 said:


> Has anyone built up an fm098 from Dengfu... They are gorgeous also does anyone know if the seatpost is completely adjustable and does not stop when the tube is not round anymore


I cant wait to see one of these get built up!


----------



## OveOlsson

Vitus06:
Glöm inte att lägga upp bilder mm på sidan.

Mvh Ove ( also from Sweden )



Vitus06 said:


> Ordered an FM098 yesterday, and hope to have it in Sweden within 45 days.
> Here is the drawing I received a few days ago.


----------



## ptsbike55

Anthony,
I think that seatpost is aero and not round. you might want to check that and make sure.


----------



## asianarnold1

Vitus06 said:


> Ordered an FM098 yesterday, and hope to have it in Sweden within 45 days.
> Here is the drawing I received a few days ago.


very difficult to read the numbers. What is the C-C top tube for the size 49cm?


----------



## Urb

tattooedtriathlete said:


> That is a mighty nice frame - hopefully they'll get some more back in stock. The funny thing is I grew up about 20 mins from this shop before moving to the US....


My guess, it's a new product not avaliable yet. I like the price. Hopefully they've addressed the limited rear tire sizing issue. If so I think I'll pick one up.


----------



## tattooedtriathlete

Urb said:


> My guess, it's a new product not avaliable yet. I like the price. Hopefully they've addressed the limited rear tire sizing issue. If so I think I'll pick one up.


Yeah, I looked at it a bit more and that's the price for the frame alone, when you add in the cost of the fork, seatpost and seat clamp its up close to $860 before shipping. Not so cheap when it adds up. The planet-x stealth is under $700 painted and delivered with US accountability - it definitely has me thinking.....


----------



## ericTheHalf

mjdwyer23 said:


> Can someone confirm for me that [email protected] is the legit dengfu? Thanks,


When I order from Dengfu I used [email protected]


----------



## Shaun_Oz

alfredwenzl said:


> Shaun, this is exactly what we have to analyze to avoid in future. Your input would be extremely helpful!
> 1.: Did you pay an extra $25 for to Alibaba's "escrow" protection system?
> 2.: What went wrong with the escrow?
> 3. What form of payment did you use for the item itself?
> 4. If you used Paypal, did Paypal not restore your payment, as they claim they would?
> Thank you for the help!


The questions asked actually highlight the lessons learnt here.

1 - Escrow was not offered
2 - They refused to take any form of payment other than direct bank transfer (T/T) which of course has no real retraction available once the payments are complete. By the time you're aware of a problem your chance to cancel the payment is looooong gone...

So take a good hard look at the supplier before committing. Is there feedback about them on sites such as this? Are they willing to use payment systems that offer you some form of protection? Is their mail tracking system legitimate or a scam site (I got caught on that one too - the mail tracking was a mock up site that showed information that sort of looked reasonable).

If the supplier isn't ticking all the good boxes, find a different supplier.

As far as Alibaba's formal complaints process goes - USELESS! The only response I got was that I should contact the Police in the supplier's province. No attempt to help was made in any way.

On PayPal, as far as I knew from reading the fine print, PayPal only offers any real protection on Ebay purchases paid with PayPal - direct payments to a PayPal account don't get the same level of protection.

Shaun.


----------



## FTR

Shaun_Oz said:


> The questions asked highlight the lessons learnt here.
> 
> 1 - Escrow was not offered
> 2 - They refused to take any form of payment other than direct bank transfer (T/T) which of course has no real retraction available once the payments are complete. By the time you're aware of a problem your chance to cancel the payment is looooong gone...
> 
> As far as Alibaba's formal complaints process goes - USELESS! The only response I got was that I should contact the Police in the supplier's province. No attempt to help was made in any way.
> 
> On PayPal, as far as I knew from reading the fine print, PayPal only offers any real protection on Ebay purchases paid with PayPal - direct payments to a PayPal account don't get the same level of protection.
> 
> Shaun.


Shaun and Alfred

I am going to come across as an ass here but all of these points have been made clear at numerous times in the past since version 1 of this thread.
Anyone who deals with sellers online or over the phone and does not take adequate steps to protect themselves is leaving themselves open to fraud. Direct Deposit is leaving themselves wide open to fraud. I wont even do Direct Deposit on ebay to another seller in my own town.
And I will broaden that to dealing with anyone online whether they be Chinese, Italian, British, Canadian, Australian, American or from any other country in the world.


----------



## Vitus06

asianarnold1 said:


> very difficult to read the numbers. What is the C-C top tube for the size 49cm?


518,2mm


----------



## Shaun_Oz

FTR said:


> Shaun and Alfred
> 
> I am going to come across as an ass here but all of these points have been made clear at numerous times in the past since version 1 of this thread.


No, you're not coming across as an ass - we're all just learning these things at different times. What you may have learnt 2 years ago, someone just starting out in their search for cheap bike parts is still to learn.

If only I'd come across this forum before I naively sent money across the globe about a year ago. I only discovered that this site existed a couple of months ago...


----------



## FTR

Shaun_Oz said:


> No, you're not coming across as an ass - we're all just learning these things at different times. What you may have learnt 2 years ago, someone just starting out in their search for cheap bike parts is still to learn.
> 
> If only I'd come across this forum before I naively sent money across the globe about a year ago. I only discovered that this site existed a couple of months ago...


Fair enough but I did not learn that 2 years ago.
I purposely read through every one of the threads before I bought my FM028 a few months ago.

Alfred, you are new.
I would recommend you search for and read the 5 threads.


----------



## Shaun_Oz

Shaun_Oz said:


> Hi all, I had my first (albeit brief) ride on my FM039 last weekend. The frame I love (stiff, super responsive and I think it looks great), my new Ultegra 6700 kit is fantastic, the one piece bars from Yishun are rubbish. They look great and they're very comfortable but they flex a lot under pressure.
> 
> I've never used one piece (or any carbon bars for that matter) before. The Yishun one piece bar has a scary amount of flex in it - way too much for my liking. Am I the only to think this or is this expected with the one piece bars? I know it's not a loose connection to the steerer - that's solid and I've used carbon paste to make sure it doesn't move but it seems to flex or twist quite a bit in the stem area.
> 
> Are standard carbon bars and stems generally any stiffer?


Sorry to bump this one up folks but I'm keen for this query to not get lost among newer posts. Has anyone got any experience to compare the Chinese one piece bars with separate bars and stems?


----------



## Brasco_Designs

Shaun - probably not the same item but I have had about two years worth of riding on an 'unbadged' Token 1 piece bar/stem. I bought it from a guy in Vic who was trying to start a business selling goods he had imported himself. Paid around $100 from memory and fit the bill in terms of dimensions for my position. I never had a problem with it 'flexing' if anything it was incredibly stiff. 

It will depend on what combination of bar and stem you choose as to how stiff it is. If you want really stiff look for sprinter specific components such as the Pro Cavendish Series or look for aluminium parts, it does all come down to a compromise though over comfort and all out stiffness.


----------



## vnptech1

where is a good place to buy one of these frames or is it all on ebay.


----------



## Marquis10

Just placed my order with honfubikes for FM015. Hopefully it will arrive by next week. Btw, I am from Malaysia.


----------



## mmatrix

*only pay 20% up front*

just a note to crew ordering bike frames. If your bike needs to be painted or can't be shipped straight away just pay a 10 - 20% deposit. Both Deng and Hong have been happy to accept deposits and when they show you a picture of your bike ready to ship pay the final instalment.

Also even if the bike frame is in stock , pay 20% and then get them to send a photo of your frame ready to ship and also ask for a photo of your address on the bike box. 
US$600 is alot of money esp in china and both companies will take the time to send you a photo if you request it before you make the final payment.


----------



## OveOlsson

It seems to be a very good advice. Thank you for the great tips Mmatrix

I hope all other Chinese / Asian companies accept the same agreement.

Best Regards Ove



mmatrix said:


> just a note to crew ordering bike frames. If your bike needs to be painted or can't be shipped straight away just pay a 10 - 20% deposit. Both Deng and Hong have been happy to accept deposits and when they show you a picture of your bike ready to ship pay the final instalment.
> 
> Also even if the bike frame is in stock , pay 20% and then get them to send a photo of your frame ready to ship and also ask for a photo of your address on the bike box.
> US$600 is alot of money esp in china and both companies will take the time to send you a photo if you request it before you make the final payment.


----------



## svard75

Shaun_Oz said:


> The questions asked actually highlight the lessons learnt here.
> 
> 1 - Escrow was not offered
> 2 - They refused to take any form of payment other than direct bank transfer (T/T) which of course has no real retraction available once the payments are complete. By the time you're aware of a problem your chance to cancel the payment is looooong gone...
> 
> So take a good hard look at the supplier before committing. Is there feedback about them on sites such as this? Are they willing to use payment systems that offer you some form of protection? Is their mail tracking system legitimate or a scam site (I got caught on that one too - the mail tracking was a mock up site that showed information that sort of looked reasonable).
> 
> If the supplier isn't ticking all the good boxes, find a different supplier.
> 
> As far as Alibaba's formal complaints process goes - USELESS! The only response I got was that I should contact the Police in the supplier's province. No attempt to help was made in any way.
> 
> On PayPal, as far as I knew from reading the fine print, PayPal only offers any real protection on Ebay purchases paid with PayPal - direct payments to a PayPal account don't get the same level of protection.
> 
> Shaun.


Paypal does not offer buyer protection outside of ebay, however you have 45 days upon sending the payment to reverse it or open a complaint provided you *selected payment for goods* is selected upon checkout. Once a complaint is opened the receivers paypal account is frozen so they cannot withdrawl the money until the dispute is closed.

Folks it isn't rocket science, As *mmatrix* stated earlier *Put a deposit of $100 only via paypal and once the frame is ready to be sent pay the remainder do not pay the full amount up front.*


----------



## svard75

Shaun_Oz said:


> Sorry to bump this one up folks but I'm keen for this query to not get lost among newer posts. Has anyone got any experience to compare the Chinese one piece bars with separate bars and stems?


I notice some flex with my carbon bars and am using an aluminum stem but carbon steerer. Lot's of potential flex points along the line there. It's not that much that I would think about changing to aluminum bars. 

Once in a while I have to remind myself that I weigh 210lbs and have a large upper body. Too much flex IMO is material, design and your weight/upper body strength.


----------



## mjdwyer23

ericTheHalf said:


> When I order from Dengfu I used [email protected]


Thanks. I've requested an invoice and will only be putting down a 20% deposit through credit card through paypal. I'll see what email address the invoice comes from.


----------



## dontno

*framesize chinarello*

Hope to get an answere here for my little problem. I am 1,71m tall with an insane of 81cm.
It looks like I have to buy a 54cm frame. But I am not sure. The bike I am riding now is a German Bergamont size 54cm with only 8 cm stem. I get the feeling of always trying to push the handlebar to go backwarts while i already sit on the back of my sadle.
Thanks


----------



## mmatrix

*or get it listed on ebay*



svard75 said:


> Paypal does not offer buyer protection outside of ebay, however you have 45 days upon sending the payment to reverse it or open a complaint provided you *selected payment for goods* is selected upon checkout. Once a complaint is opened the receivers paypal account is frozen so they cannot withdrawl the money until the dispute is closed.
> 
> Folks it isn't rocket science, As *mmatrix* stated earlier *Put a deposit of $100 only via paypal and once the frame is ready to be sent pay the remainder do not pay the full amount up front.*


or you can get hong or deng to put your bike frame on ebay for you and pay through that site. that way u get protection.
hope these options help.


----------



## db394

Finally I got my FM028 built up. I can't wait to take it out, but will probably have to wait for the weekend for light.

Sorry for the blurry picture, I'll get a better one up at some point...

Oh, and it came out at 7.1kg in the end, very pleased.


----------



## kngr8

This is my last creature 
Waiting for graphics all black version


----------



## kngr8

R1 ISP frame size 56 ud matte, yishun wheels 44-60 tubolar, sram force, crankset fsa and rotor chainring, speedplay pedal.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Nice, weight?




kngr8 said:


> R1 ISP frame size 56 ud matte, yishun wheels 44-60 tubolar, sram force, crankset fsa and rotor chainring, speedplay pedal.


----------



## dontno

*Dengfu*

A New one ??!! or Tony?I Just got an answere on questioning about the new fm098 frame from Tony ?! 
The address: TONY DENGFU dengfubikesatvip.163.com
Special the VIP is as far as I know not to be trusted. Right?
Tony If you are there please confirm.


----------



## dontno

Sorry Now complete address:
TONY DENGFU dengfubikesatvip.163.com


----------



## Marquis10

mmatrix said:


> just a note to crew ordering bike frames. If your bike needs to be painted or can't be shipped straight away just pay a 10 - 20% deposit. Both Deng and Hong have been happy to accept deposits and when they show you a picture of your bike ready to ship pay the final instalment.
> 
> Also even if the bike frame is in stock , pay 20% and then get them to send a photo of your frame ready to ship and also ask for a photo of your address on the bike box.
> US$600 is alot of money esp in china and both companies will take the time to send you a photo if you request it before you make the final payment.


oh no, im too late for this. i have made my paypal payment. Contacted Jenny and she said it has been packed and waiting for shipment. so she is not able to send me any pictures of the frame. Hopefully nothing goes wrong. But i do have confidence dealing with her after reading many good comments about hongfu.


----------



## OveOlsson

Very nice build!!

Please send more info regarding specs, prices and your experienses during the built!

Best Regards Ove



kngr8 said:


> This is my last creature
> Waiting for graphics all black version


----------



## Skippy_S

Nice Build! Like how the wheels blend well with the frame.


----------



## alfredwenzl

FTR said:


> Shaun and Alfred
> 
> I am going to come across as an ass here but all of these points have been made clear at numerous times in the past since version 1 of this thread.
> Anyone who deals with sellers online or over the phone and does not take adequate steps to protect themselves is leaving themselves open to fraud. Direct Deposit is leaving themselves wide open to fraud. I wont even do Direct Deposit on ebay to another seller in my own town.
> And I will broaden that to dealing with anyone online whether they be Chinese, Italian, British, Canadian, Australian, American or from any other country in the world.


Well, FTR, that is exactly why I worded my questions to Shaun the way I did. I had my suspicions that he had made a mistake and got punished for it. DIrect bank TFR next to Western Union is about the worst way of payment one can make - you may as well throw your money in the gutter. On the other hand, I once avoided damage from one scammer by canceling my PayPal payment and had my $1,200 back in my bank in three days.


----------



## Marquis10

Bet99ty00 said:


> Does anyone have a file with just the outline of an FM015? I'd like to have a go at doing some designs myself and it would really help.
> 
> Thanks.


i have, but i cant upload the picture here cos my post count is less then 10. Give me your email and i will send it over.


----------



## dontno

So, i suppose now is it my turn to pull the trigger for a Kode chinarello. Ruby is adorable and helping all the time. only thing i would like to know is 52cm or 54cm. I am 171cm tall and insane 80cm.
Anybody to help me out?


----------



## Rainerhq

Marquis10 said:


> oh no, im too late for this. i have made my paypal payment. Contacted Jenny and she said it has been packed and waiting for shipment. so she is not able to send me any pictures of the frame. Hopefully nothing goes wrong. But i do have confidence dealing with her after reading many good comments about hongfu.


Dont´t worry, I just got tubular rims from Jenny :thumbsup:


----------



## svard75

db394 said:


> Finally I got my FM028 built up. I can't wait to take it out, but will probably have to wait for the weekend for light.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry picture, I'll get a better one up at some point...
> 
> Oh, and it came out at 7.1kg in the end, very pleased.


Looks pretty cool. Is that the height of the seat? I would have gotten a larger sized frame if my seat was going to be that high!

Looks good and great weight too, although I'm a bit skeptical about that. How did you weigh it?


----------



## svard75

dontno said:


> So, i suppose now is it my turn to pull the trigger for a Kode chinarello. Ruby is adorable and helping all the time. only thing i would like to know is 52cm or 54cm. I am *1.71cm* tall and insane *80cm*.
> Anybody to help me out?


Hmm According to your measurements you are actually a black hole. 1.71cm total height with an 80cm inseam.


----------



## svard75

kngr8 said:


> This is my last creature
> Waiting for graphics all black version


Looks awesome! Are you the guy that complained about the UD finish? I'm noticing a sort of marble effect. It looks fantastic and the minimalist ying/yang colour scheme is perfect.


----------



## relsah

has anyone ordered an FM098 with a custom paint like the venge mclaren?


----------



## Capoeta

first time post.

i just received my hong fu FM039 and carbon 38mm wheels. 10 days to deliver. decent communication.


----------



## db394

svard75 said:


> Looks pretty cool. Is that the height of the seat? I would have gotten a larger sized frame if my seat was going to be that high!
> 
> Looks good and great weight too, although I'm a bit skeptical about that. How did you weigh it?


Hey Svard, yup that's the height of the seat, I'm a lanky 6'3 and that's a 60cm frame... fits well though (I had a proper fit and everything  ).

I was a bit disbelieving about the weight, but I saw it with my own eyes - digital scales weighed myself first, then me plus bike. I'll freely admit it might be a bit out, but can't be that wrong!


----------



## kngr8

svard75 said:


> Looks awesome! Are you the guy that complained about the UD finish? I'm noticing a sort of marble effect. It looks fantastic and the minimalist ying/yang colour scheme is perfect.


absolutly no, i love ud finish and matte in particolar, it's my third bike ud.I bought in June, the FM-039 always ud finish clear coated but I had to sell it because it hit the frame with the right heel. He was a great frame, but I have problems with my knees and I had to change position to cleats, to use that frame, but I rode well, so reluctantly I had to sell it. this frame is very similar for reaction and rigidity.


----------



## BacDoc

Kngr8

That is an awesome build and great color choice. As another poster stated a great ying/yang effect.
The Asian ying yang circle graphic decal would look great on the head tube!


----------



## Spursrider

*FM098 price*



ichobi said:


> I talked to Dengfu regarding the FM098, (contacted them through alibaba site), got a reply a few days. Here's their reply if anyone interset. There's price and shipping / painting cost.
> 
> 
> The picture she referred to is Specialized mclaren venge. I want that color scheme so I attached the example for them. About 420 GBP including paint and shipping. Not bad. Now just need to know how good it rides, or i might as well pull the trigger and be the lab rat for everyone.


A friend emailed Dengfu yesterday and received a quote of $668 for frame/fork/seatpost.
For paint job, one color is $45. two color is $55 and three colors is $65.


----------



## robc in wi

I was quoted $548 last week for frame, fork, and seatpost and $55 for the paint, $14 for the headset, and 2 hangers for free. I didn't ask about shipping to the U.S. Pushing $700 total I don't know if I can spend that much right now when some of the other framesets I'm considering are $200 less. Much better looking than the 039 IMO, I noticed there is no published weight on Dengfu.


----------



## dontno

svard75 said:


> Hmm According to your measurements you are actually a black hole. 1.71cm total height with an 80cm inseam.


Has to be 171cm and 80cm insane.


----------



## Marquis10

any idea whether the fm015 geometry is a copy or similar to any reputable brand?


----------



## BacDoc

Marquis10 said:


> any idea whether the fm015 geometry is a copy or similar to any reputable brand?


Does "reputable" mean mass produced, molded in a china factory and finished with a $1000 decal set? I dunno, maybe Trek? Madone 4.0, 5.0 6.2. 

It's definitely not the Ganja Pro 420!


----------



## Marquis10

BacDoc said:


> Does "reputable" mean mass produced, molded in a china factory and finished with a $1000 decal set? I dunno, maybe Trek?


Yes, something like that. Could be trek? Specialized?


----------



## Izarra

Marquis10 said:


> any idea whether the fm015 geometry is a copy or similar to any reputable brand?


Look at the Bottechia Emme 2


----------



## mjdwyer23

robc in wi said:


> I was quoted $548 last week for frame, fork, and seatpost and $55 for the paint, $14 for the headset, and 2 hangers for free. I didn't ask about shipping to the U.S. Pushing $700 total I don't know if I can spend that much right now when some of the other framesets I'm considering are $200 less. Much better looking than the 039 IMO, I noticed there is no published weight on Dengfu.



I got the same quote as you. Trying to decide whether to go all matte black or throw in some red.


----------



## kngr8

BacDoc said:


> Kngr8
> 
> That is an awesome build and great color choice. As another poster stated a great ying/yang effect.
> The Asian ying yang circle graphic decal would look great on the head tube!


I'm preparing same decals, probably next week will be ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## JackDaniels

Rear braking issue solved with a gore ride-on cable.









Stealthier with supersonic 60s.


----------



## cierrecart

The white saddle sets it off very nicely!


----------



## Black37

*Which company?*

kngr3 - Who did you order your R1 from. I have been riding an FM028 for the past year and am ready for another project. Loving your bike!!






kngr8 said:


> I'm preparing same decals, probably next week will be ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## kngr8

I buy it from Cycling Yong. It's more different from 028 (my first china bike),it's more ready, reactive than 028. i pay $680 shipped. Wholesale SALE Pinarello Road Bikes Bicycles & Frames Pinarello Dogma 60.1 Di2 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 Pinarello KOBH 60.1 Di2 - Wrench Science Custom Bike Builder Bicycles & Frames Pinarello Dogma 60.1 Di2 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 Pinarello KOBH 60.1 Di2 -


----------



## mjdwyer23

Did you get an invoice on paypal from them yet? If so, what email did it come from?


----------



## jacaco

*carbon frame from deng fu*

hi mr. rainerhq: (or anyone buying at deng fu)
iam a biker from spain and i am gonna buy a carbon road frame from deng fu but i have seen there was a fake tony...i am talking to mrs . lucky from deng fu..do you know her or you have chated with mr. tony in person.

what is his msn adress?
and the paypal account of deng fu

thanks for your help (if you can answer me) and hope enjoy that black amaizing bicycle.


----------



## jacaco

yes i received the email from dengfusport(a)163.com
and the paypal account in the invoice they have send to me was
tony(a)greatkeen.com.cn

have any idea about this adresses?
thnksss

i put the @ as (a)..i do not have 10 post...so i can write the email correctly, hope you understand

thnks again


----------



## jacaco

*dengfu*

i received the email from dengfusport(a)163.com
and the paypal account in the invoice they have send to me was
]tony(a)greatkeen.com.cn

have any idea about this adresses?
thnksss

i put the @ as (a)..i do not have 10 post...so i can write the email correctly, hope you understand

thnks again


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 2


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 3


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 4


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 5


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 6


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 7


----------



## jacaco

try to reach 10 post...sorry 8


----------



## bradf24

*Responding to jacaco and to Marquis10*... the e-mail address I used in my correspondence with Mina at Dengfu was *[email protected]* and I successfully bought a dynamite FM015 in the 49cm frame size for $385USD plus $55 for the two color custom paint. I have been riding it for about 700 miles and find it a dream. I bought the FM015 because it is almost the exact geometry of the 48cm ORBEA ORCA which I test rode. It fits my 61inch male height just perfectly.
I am extremely pleased with the whole transaction and the frame, fork, bars, stem, bottle cages, seat post, clamp and shipping.
All went smoothly and I paid through PayPal.
Hope this helps.
BradF24


----------



## jacaco

thkns a lot mr. brad have you got the paypal account of tony, the invoice mrs. lucky send to me has this paypal ac: [email protected]


----------



## svard75

dontno said:


> Has to be 171cm and 80cm insane.


Sorry I was bored and just trying to be funny. I kinda figured that anyway. There are a number of posts with fitting website links. Just search for bike fit and I'm sure you'll find everything you need.

Cheers

Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist

How to Fit a Bicycle

Road Bike Sizing and Fit - What is the Right Size Road Bike for Me?


----------



## svard75

JackDaniels said:


> Rear braking issue solved with a gore ride-on cable.
> Stealthier with supersonic 60s.


Looks awesome as well! Which wheels did you go with and are they tubs or clinchers?


----------



## bradf24

jacaco;
The address I used for my PayPal transaction with Dengfu was:
[email protected]
which matches the one you put in your post.
bradf


----------



## Marquis10

bradf24 said:


> *Responding to jacaco and to Marquis10*... the e-mail address I used in my correspondence with Mina at Dengfu was *[email protected]* and I successfully bought a dynamite FM015 in the 49cm frame size for $385USD plus $55 for the two color custom paint. I have been riding it for about 700 miles and find it a dream. I bought the FM015 because it is almost the exact geometry of the 48cm ORBEA ORCA which I test rode. It fits my 61inch male height just perfectly.
> I am extremely pleased with the whole transaction and the frame, fork, bars, stem, bottle cages, seat post, clamp and shipping.
> All went smoothly and I paid through PayPal.
> Hope this helps.
> BradF24


Hi brad. Thanks for your comment. :thumbsup:


----------



## JackDaniels

svard75 said:


> Looks awesome as well! Which wheels did you go with and are they tubs or clinchers?


They are debadged real design supersonic 60 clinchers. I don't like them in the mountains, but this bike is for the flats.



Real Design said:


> The SuperSonic 60 features a 60mm deep full carbon clincher rim hand built to sealed cartridge hubs with Sapim CX Ray Bladed Spokes and DT Prolock Nipples
> ๏Weight: 1699 grams / pair


----------



## MikeMiranda

Do these places sell fully built bikes?


----------



## MikeMiranda

deleted


----------



## bradf24

None of the suppliers that I have checked out or read about on this forum sell the whole bike.
Bradf


----------



## chogma

finally finished the beast. very pleased with the outcome. I've only taken it for a couple of spins so far. will be putting some serious miles on it from next week onwards.


----------



## persondude27

Great bikes guys.

Short little story. Today, I was rocking along on my FM015, and rode up next to a guy on a good-looking all-white FM028. SRAM Red, Zipps, the works. I complimented him on his bike. He thanked me, and then I looked at the seatmast, which said "Project One."

Whoops. Most certainly not an FM028. I've seen 3 FM028s in person and couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## fab4

*Greatkeen Still In Business?*

Been emailing Greatkeen for about a week now and haven't gotten any response. Are they still in business or did they got shot down? Anybody know?


----------



## alfredwenzl

message deleted.


----------



## fab4

Good to know that they still exist. Good looking Mendiz you have there.


----------



## Anthony3

alfredwenzl said:


> They sure are, but you need patience with their responses.
> I just received a Mendiz frame from them last Friday, and built it into this red beauty:


How do you like the microshift components on your bike.


----------



## Marquis10

persondude27 said:


> Great bikes guys.
> 
> Short little story. Today, I was rocking along on my FM015, and rode up next to a guy on a good-looking all-white FM028. SRAM Red, Zipps, the works. I complimented him on his bike. He thanked me, and then I looked at the seatmast, which said "Project One."
> 
> Whoops. Most certainly not an FM028. I've seen 3 FM028s in person and couldn't tell the difference.



Wow, project one, its a trek madone. 

Congrats on your FM015. I cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## persondude27

Hey Alfred- thanks for the info and the pictures of the bike. I too would like to know what you think of the Microshift. I met a sponsored rider on them, but he took horrible care of his bike (it was creaking the WHOLE ride), so I didn't value his input on them.

If you're having trouble with the seatpost, what worked for me was taking the whole assembly apart (watch out for the order - the springs might jump out at you) and popping the side plates out from the inside. I had one that wouldn't move, so I popped it out, carbon-pasted everything, and then put it back together at the proper level. Mine creaked pretty back until I put in a huge effort to make both side plates even and level.


----------



## inifiniteloop

Just love my Chinarello, rides like a dream and looks like a million.


----------



## solarFlash

inifiniteloop said:


> Just love my Chinarello, rides like a dream and looks like a million.


Hey infiniteloop, I just wrote you back a PM but there's a limit on them due to my low post count! (I'm pretty sure there wasn't before) Send me a PM with your email on it and I'll get back to you.


----------



## RC28

chogma said:


> finally finished the beast. very pleased with the outcome. I've only taken it for a couple of spins so far. will be putting some serious miles on it from next week onwards.


Looking at your build I can't help but think you ordered one size too small. 

Has somebody checked your fit on the bike? The saddle pointing that far down?


----------



## tonyyangdu

roubaix_sj said:


> Beautiful bike ? how much ? where can I get one ? PM me if need be . thanks



very nice bike. This is tony writing Come from DengFu. This is really tony. Our email account already safe. thanks for all supports. If you have any question pls contact me.
best regarsd
tony


----------



## tonyyangdu

jacaco said:


> hi mr. rainerhq: (or anyone buying at deng fu)
> iam a biker from spain and i am gonna buy a carbon road frame from deng fu but i have seen there was a fake tony...i am talking to mrs . lucky from deng fu..do you know her or you have chated with mr. tony in person.
> 
> what is his msn adress?
> and the paypal account of deng fu
> 
> thanks for your help (if you can answer me) and hope enjoy that black amaizing bicycle.


hello jacaco, thanks for your inquiry Dengfu frame.This is tony writing. Now i have some news need clarify: Mina and lucky is my colleague.

My email address [email protected]
Mina is my assistant( email box:[email protected])
Lucky is my assistant ( email box: [email protected]); 
we use the same paypal address;
If you have any question, you can contact us.
best regards
tony


----------



## alfredwenzl

Anthony3 said:


> How do you like the microshift components on your bike.


I just love it. 
The controls are real comfortable, a bit like Campy with the little button to drop down to the smaller sprockets. On the way up you can move 1,2, or 3 sprockets in one motion.
They have a definite click, but each click means a sure shift.
And they look like a million on top of it.


----------



## alfredwenzl

deleted


----------



## alfredwenzl

deleted


----------



## Rainerhq

alfredwenzl said:


> I agree with you.
> Here is one I built and just sold on Ebay.


What´s the deal with lever and saddle position?


----------



## Izarra

*FM098 weight*



tonyyangdu said:


> very nice bike. This is tony writing Come from DengFu. This is really tony. Our email account already safe. thanks for all supports. If you have any question pls contact me.
> best regarsd
> tony


Hi Tony,

do you have the weight of the FM098 framset? 

Thanks


----------



## BacDoc

Rainerhq said:


> What´s the deal with lever and saddle position?


I have no problem with people who put bike brand decals on these frames, i look at it as free advertising, but trying to sell them as original is fraudulent.

I clicked on your eBay link and one of the questions on authenticity you answered with a serial number. To me sounds like you skirted the question, and on this forum you refer to it as "chinarello", indicating it is a knockoff. In your eBay ad this bike is listed as a Pinarello Dogma with no mention of chinarello.

If that bike was a real Pina, accept my apology for questioning your integrity. If it was a chinarello you sold, shame on you! Only a low life sells knockoffs as the genuine item.


----------



## BacDoc

Rainerhq,

I meant to quote alfredwenzi not you.
Sorry for confusion. I just hate fraud and cheats.


----------



## Rainerhq

BacDoc said:


> Rainerhq,
> 
> I meant to quote alfredwenzi not you.
> Sorry for confusion. I just hate fraud and cheats.


I got it, but my question to Alfred still remains: What´s the deal with lever and saddle position?


----------



## DaveT

BacDoc said:


> Rainerhq,
> 
> I meant to quote alfredwenzi not you.
> Sorry for confusion. I just hate fraud and cheats.


It seems to me that alfredwenzi knew that the bike he posted on EBay was not a genuine Pin but as he called it, a Chinarello. In my eyes, an outright fraud!


----------



## Black37

*R1 Sellers??*

What seller did you get your R1 from? LOVE IT!!!



kngr8 said:


> This is my last creature
> Waiting for graphics all black version


----------



## alfredwenzl

Rainerhq said:


> What´s the deal with lever and saddle position?


What do you mean?


----------



## Rainerhq

alfredwenzl said:


> What do you mean?


Can´t imagine this human being, who feels comfortable with these saddle and lever angles. They pointing UP.
Sry for my English


----------



## alfredwenzl

BacDoc said:


> I have no problem with people who put bike brand decals on these frames, i look at it as free advertising, but trying to sell them as original is fraudulent.
> 
> I clicked on your eBay link and one of the questions on authenticity you answered with a serial number. To me sounds like you skirted the question, and on this forum you refer to it as "chinarello", indicating it is a knockoff. In your eBay ad this bike is listed as a Pinarello Dogma with no mention of chinarello.
> 
> If that bike was a real Pina, accept my apology for questioning your integrity. If it was a chinarello you sold, shame on you! Only a low life sells knockoffs as the genuine item.


I understand what you are trying to say, however...
I did not present the frame as one that came from an authorized (overpriced) dealership. I clearly stated that I had bought it online, and gave the number it carried under the BB. The whole point with all the screams over "authenticity" is pretty much moot due to the fact that we really do not know by whom the people in Italy have their frames made (it may well be one of the same we buy them from!). Painting and decaling them does not make them "Made in Italy", only "Painted in Italy". Therefore the question referring to "authenticity" was not skirted.
Furthermore, anyone who expect you to sell a new $5,500 frame bike with good components for $2,325 needs his head examined. Free lunches just don't happen that easily, even on Ebay. It is listed as Pinarello, because that is what the frame says, and that is how people search for stuff on Ebay.


----------



## alfredwenzl

Rainerhq said:


> Can´t imagine this human being, who feels comfortable with these saddle and lever angles. They pointing UP.
> Sry for my English


I see what you mean. That is very individual of course, and each user has to set it for his/her own comfort. I am riding almost exclusively on the hoods, therefore they are high up on the bars.


----------



## MYMOJO34

alfredwenzl said:


> Therefore the question referring to "authenticity" was not skirted.
> .


Yes it was. A straight forward answer would have been "_I don't know_ but it has a S/N".



> I did not present the frame as one that came from an authorized (overpriced) dealership.
> 
> Furthermore, anyone who expect you to sell a new $5,500 frame bike with good components for $2,325 needs his head examined. Free lunches just don't happen that easily, even on Ebay. It is listed as Pinarello, because that is what the frame says, and that is how people search for stuff on Ebay.


Why would they need their head examined? You yourself say that dealership prices are "overpriced". A better question in my mind is why would you sell a bike you believed to be real for less than you think its worth?


----------



## alfredwenzl

MYMOJO34 said:


> Why would they need their head examined? You yourself say that dealership prices are "overpriced". A better question in my mind is why would you sell a bike you believed to be real for less than you think its worth?


I didn't sell it for less than I thought it is worth. I think it found it's fair price at the auction, and the buyer is getting a fine bike for his money.


----------



## Birddog

Alfredwenzl, nice try at rationalizing your behavior. Obfuscation is akin to fraud. Your auction listing is a fraud.


----------



## alfredwenzl

Have it your way. Subject closed.


----------



## cond

alfredwenzl said:


> Have it your way. Subject closed.


Unbelievable. The buyer had no idea, that he could get it for 2.3k, what an excuse. He could as well have bid 5k - because he thought it's "original" in terms of: it's from Pin. not self painted/built. That you don't even feel guilty - not even for putting those STIs at that angle (which is dangerous) doesn't make you a nicer guy, too. If your avatar shows your image, I really feel sorry for your descendants - what an example of values.


----------



## svard75

alfredwenzl said:


> Have it your way. Subject closed.


Argue all you want the fact you didn't directly say that this was a replica from China not Italy in your ad tells me your intent is to, hopefully, have someone who doesn't know any better buy it thinking it's the original and hence you post a slightly higher price tag.

Also the fact that you post here and have posted your ebay ad tells us that you're not the brightest which could actually work for you. Just keep _playing_ dumb.

If you want to be fair to the potential buyer then at least say it's a replica or not OE somewhere in your ad even if it's in fine print that way your butts protected and you at least give them a chance.


----------



## cda 455

alfredwenzl said:


> I understand what you are trying to say, however...
> I did not present the frame as one that came from an authorized (overpriced) dealership. I clearly stated that I had bought it online, and gave the number it carried under the BB. The whole point with all the screams over "authenticity" is pretty much moot due to the fact that we really do not know by whom the people in Italy have their frames made (it may well be one of the same we buy them from!). Painting and decaling them does not make them "Made in Italy", only "Painted in Italy". Therefore the question referring to "authenticity" was not skirted.
> Furthermore, anyone who expect you to sell a new $5,500 frame bike with good components for $2,325 needs his head examined. Free lunches just don't happen that easily, even on Ebay. It is listed as Pinarello, because that is what the frame says, and that is how people search for stuff on Ebay.


This post reeks of fraud/scam.


I must say; you did a good job at rationalizing in selling fake products as authorized/licensed ones :rolleyes5: . You must be a defense attorney.


Hey; wanna buy a 'Rolex'?


----------



## robc in wi

If he had taken the time to read through all 200 plus pages he would have known that a trained eye (not me) can spot a fake Pinarello easily. I suspect the buyer will ultimately figure out that he was scammed and alert Paypal and Ebay. The shifters and seat would have been a red flag for me but more likely that other similar bikes sell for a lot more. Not sure why he chose to mention the sale here, not too bright as mentioned previously.


----------



## tnajner

*duty on wheels from taiwan*

Does anybody know what is the duty on carbon wheels from taiwan in the eu? Thanks a lot fo help.


----------



## cda 455

inifiniteloop said:


> Just love my Chinarello, rides like a dream and looks like a million.





alfredwenzl said:


> _*I agree with you.
> Here is one I built* * and just sold on Ebay.*_


Here's an admission.

Wow.


----------



## Anthony3

alfredwenzl said:


> I agree with you.
> Here is one I built and just sold on Ebay.


So you are saying you sold your chinarello as a real pinarello????


----------



## BacDoc

Anthony3 said:


> So you are saying you sold your chinarello as a real pinarello????


He did - click on his link and see. Listed as Pinarello Dogma, with no mention of replica build. A question about it being a knock off or fake was asked and Alfredwenzi responded by giving a serial number and not saying it was a replica.

On this forum he openly called it a "chinarello", why couldnt he answer the question like that? Probably because he knew the bids would not be as high as the sale price. Sounds like fraud to me!

If it was me selling, I would say it's a replica with great components that rides like a high end bike for a fraction of the cost of a real Pina, but it's not a real Dogma.


----------



## MYMOJO34

Its unfortunate that the buyer cant be informed about this thread.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Wow, that is really unfortunate. WTF?


----------



## JackDaniels

The whole replica thing is sort of weird. Since it's probably illegal, I'm a little surprised the mods of this site allow it.

My china bike does need some branding though. I'm considering * www meatspin com * on the chainstays.


----------



## RC28

BacDoc said:


> He did - click on his link and see. Listed as Pinarello Dogma, with no mention of replica build. A question about it being a knock off or fake was asked and Alfredwenzi responded by giving a serial number and not saying it was a replica.
> 
> On this forum he openly called it a "chinarello", why couldnt he answer the question like that? Probably because he knew the bids would not be as high as the sale price. Sounds like fraud to me!
> 
> If it was me selling, I would say it's a replica with great components that rides like a high end bike for a fraction of the cost of a real Pina, but it's not a real Dogma.



^^^THIS^^^^

He listed it as a Pinarello Dogma, not a replica . This, Alfred, is just plain wrong. I remember seeing that auction listed and immediately noticing that it was a Chinarello, not an original one.

And the serial number? Those are fake too. All Chinarellos have them. Doesn't mean crap.

Somebody can contact Ebay and report it, even if they can't report it to the buyer.


And there's no way that Chinarello was worth $2300. Adding frame and parts (as shown in the Ebay auction) maybe you had $1500-1600..m a y b e

Interesting that "alfred" now has that "Mendiz" listed in Ebay. And he outright calls it a Mendiz...that is just plain wrong.


----------



## Birddog

That Mendiz photo that he posted just might be the most ridiculous looking cockpit set up I've ever seen. The guy must be a douche.


----------



## mjdwyer23

This thread went downhill fast!


----------



## MarvinK

Yea, come on... it started out with such promise. Ripoff designs and illegal copies. I think talks seat angle are actually a step UP.


----------



## BrendanH

*Sizing FM015*

Building my first carbon bike. 

Placing an order thru Dengfu this week. Decided on a BB30 FM015 Non ISP with fork, 3k matte finish - I am going to do some decal work when I get it. Also getting some bars, bottle cages, headset, seatpost and clamp. 

Just trying to decide which is best 55cm or 53cm ( http://bit.ly/vvOHEX - 55cm geo)

My Measurements are: (Inches) 
Height: 69.50 (176.5 cm)
Sternal Notch Height: 57.00
Inseam Length: 31.00 (78.74cm)
Tigh Length: 13.30
Arm length: 24.50

Any help/suggestions is great!

53cm geo - http://bit.ly/rtQX8F


----------



## antifocus

BrendanH said:


> Building my first carbon bike.
> 
> Placing an order thru Dengfu this week. Decided on a BB30 FM015 Non ISP with fork, 3k matte finish - I am going to do some decal work when I get it. Also getting some bars, bottle cages, headset, seatpost and clamp.
> 
> Just trying to decide which is best 55cm or 53cm - 55cm geo)
> 
> My Measurements are: (Inches)
> Height: 69.50 (176.5 cm)
> Sternal Notch Height: 57.00
> Inseam Length: 31.00 (78.74cm)
> Tigh Length: 13.30
> Arm length: 24.50
> 
> Any help/suggestions is great!


I have almost the same inseam length as you(78cm). I am ridng a 53cm FM015 with a 10cm stem.
I would recommend you go with 53cm with a longer stem because of standover height. there isn't much room between my crotch and the top tube.


----------



## Local Hero

Did anyone catch alfredwenzl's ebay handle? 

I missed it.


----------



## Local Hero

Local Hero said:


> Did anyone catch alfredwenzl's ebay handle?
> 
> I missed it.


Nevemind. ]I found it and reported him to ebay. 



Back on track: 


Local Hero said:


> Aliexpress Ritchey Carbon Seatpost
> Wholesale ritchey carbon seatpost - Buy Low Price ritchey carbon seatpost Lots on Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.2 diameter
> 197grams (47 grams over advertized weight)
> ~$45 delivered.
> 
> The finish is good.


The clearcoat is thick. I had to take sand paper to the post to get it to fit. 

Now I just need to saw off the excess 4 inches.


----------



## aikendrum

*TT FM018 Build Completed....*

Long time between visits here but just completed my 5th Chinese Carbon Bike build - this time an FM018 from Tony at DengFu.....exceedingly happy with the outcome, it's first real test after build was a 20km TT, finished in 27:56 ~ 43km/hr average.:thumbsup:

FM018 Frame Fork Seatpost in 12k MATTE Finish!
DengFu TT Aerobars
SRAM Shifters
SRAM Apex / Rival Groupset
Reynolds DV3K Tubular Wheelset
ISM ADAMO Seat


----------



## jacaco

hi every body, have anyone of you bought a frame to ican sports, do yoyu know his paypal account, i have one and reads miracle, and lucky says that ican and miracle are brother companies

thknsss


----------



## antifocus

Hi aikendrum, very nice and simple build, I like it.


----------



## Marquis10

just received an email from Yishunbike. they are offering discount on carbon wheel sets.


----------



## pietervdw

*Fm098*

Sweet build Aikendrum!

Spoke to Lucky from Dengfu, apparently the price for the FM098 went up last week, was $548 mow $668. need to save n bit longer now

Sent me the 58cm geo if anyone is interested (can't post cause I don't have 10 posts yet)


----------



## jacaco

lucky has told me the same that you
she has increased the price of the 098


----------



## tonyyangdu

nice! beautiful.

Tony come from DengFu.


----------



## tonyyangdu

BrendanH said:


> Building my first carbon bike.
> 
> Placing an order thru Dengfu this week. Decided on a BB30 FM015 Non ISP with fork, 3k matte finish - I am going to do some decal work when I get it. Also getting some bars, bottle cages, headset, seatpost and clamp.
> 
> Just trying to decide which is best 55cm or 53cm ( http://bit.ly/vvOHEX - 55cm geo)
> 
> My Measurements are: (Inches)
> Height: 69.50 (176.5 cm)
> Sternal Notch Height: 57.00
> Inseam Length: 31.00 (78.74cm)
> Tigh Length: 13.30
> Arm length: 24.50
> 
> Any help/suggestions is great!
> 
> 53cm geo - http://bit.ly/rtQX8F


Hello , thanks for book FM015 from DengFu.
This is tony writing. (Realy Tony come From DengFu);
best regards
tony


----------



## mjdwyer23

Ordered my FM098 last night. Lead time is ~45 days, haven't decided yet whether to cannibalize my current bike or to go full sram red.


----------



## jacaco

hi mjdwyer23, have you paid the whole amount or just a % of the bill


----------



## Vee

aikendrum said:


> Long time between visits here but just completed my 5th Chinese Carbon Bike build - this time an FM018 from Tony at DengFu.....exceedingly happy with the outcome, it's first real test after build was a 20km TT, finished in 27:56 ~ 43km/hr average.:thumbsup:
> 
> FM018 Frame Fork Seatpost in 12k MATTE Finish!
> DengFu TT Aerobars
> SRAM Shifters
> SRAM Apex / Rival Groupset
> Reynolds DV3K Tubular Wheelset
> ISM ADAMO Seat


Looks great, man! I am still building up my FM018. Really taking my time with this one (I rushed my FM015 out in a day or so) as this is my first TT build. I noticed that the FD on my FM018 sits slightly more forward than it should. If I bring the FD down to 2-3 mm gap between the top of the chainring and the FD cage, I get some rub from the teeth rubbing the back end (towards the rear of the bike) of the cage. Did you notice this? I avoided this by raising the FD up some. I am unsure how this will affect shifting, though. Also slightly concerned about my feet contacting the rear derailleur and/or RD cable. Seems very close, but I won't know for sure until I take it out.


----------



## mhudgens

Nice build aikendrum What Rear Brake did you use? Were the cables easy to direct through the frame?


----------



## Vee

mhudgens said:


> Nice build aikendrum What Rear Brake did you use? Were the cables easy to direct through the frame?


Hope I don't step on any toes by answering this question. FM018 rear brake can be purchased through the frame seller for around $35 usd. The brake is a Tektro rear brake and is side pull. 

Cable routing through the FM018 is good with little issue. I did have to bore out my FD exiting hole to get the cable through, but the cables all go to the right places and provide no real issue in terms of friction or any other problems.


----------



## MYMOJO34

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ordered my FM098 last night. Lead time is ~45 days, haven't decided yet whether to cannibalize my current bike or to go full sram red.


Any kind of paint job or plain weave showing?


----------



## BrendanH

*Building a FM015 - Size help from owners*

Building my first carbon bike.

Decided on a BB30 FM015 Non ISP with fork, 3k matte finish but need some help with sizing

Just trying to decide which is best 55cm or 53cm ( http://bit.ly/vvOHEX - 55cm geo, 53cm geo - http://bit.ly/rtQX8F)

My Measurements are:
Height: 69.50 (176.5 cm)
Sternal Notch Height: 57.00
Inseam Length: 31.00 (78.74cm)


Any help/suggestions is great!


----------



## svard75

mjdwyer23 said:


> This thread went downhill fast!


Hope you're using cork pads...


----------



## svard75

aikendrum said:


> Long time between visits here but just completed my 5th Chinese Carbon Bike build - this time an FM018 from Tony at DengFu.....exceedingly happy with the outcome, it's first real test after build was a 20km TT, finished in 27:56 ~ 43km/hr average.:thumbsup:
> 
> FM018 Frame Fork Seatpost in 12k MATTE Finish!
> DengFu TT Aerobars
> SRAM Shifters
> SRAM Apex / Rival Groupset
> Reynolds DV3K Tubular Wheelset
> ISM ADAMO Seat


Fantastic TT build! You're missing the rear wheel covers with some graphics 

Good job!


----------



## rcorbet

aikendrum said:


> Long time between visits here but just completed my 5th Chinese Carbon Bike build - this time an FM018 from Tony at DengFu.....exceedingly happy with the outcome, it's first real test after build was a 20km TT, finished in 27:56 ~ 43km/hr average.:thumbsup:
> 
> FM018 Frame Fork Seatpost in 12k MATTE Finish!
> DengFu TT Aerobars
> SRAM Shifters
> SRAM Apex / Rival Groupset
> Reynolds DV3K Tubular Wheelset
> ISM ADAMO Seat




HI Great looking bike. what is the weight?


----------



## persondude27

Local Hero said:


> Nevemind. ]I found it and reported him to ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on track:
> The clearcoat is thick. I had to take sand paper to the post to get it to fit.
> 
> Now I just need to saw off the excess 4 inches.


I think I have the same seatpost, sans logos. Mine was also a 400mm length (or, as some people say, freaking absurdly long). I chopped off about 3 inches, and have put about a thousand miles on it. We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## persondude27

aikendrum said:


> Long time between visits here but just completed my 5th Chinese Carbon Bike build - this time an FM018 from Tony at DengFu.....exceedingly happy with the outcome, it's first real test after build was a 20km TT, finished in 27:56 ~ 43km/hr average.:thumbsup:
> 
> FM018 Frame Fork Seatpost in 12k MATTE Finish!
> DengFu TT Aerobars
> SRAM Shifters
> SRAM Apex / Rival Groupset
> Reynolds DV3K Tubular Wheelset
> ISM ADAMO Seat


Beautiful bike, nice time. I bet you got quite a few looks, hurting people on a frame that doesn't have a logo plastered all over it 16 times.

edit: How adjustable in width are the chinese bars? How do you like em? I ride really narrow, so I'm not sure they'd work for me.

I seriously considered buying one of these frames myself, but realized that the stack height on them is simply too high. From the math I did, the stack on a 54cm FM018 is almost equivalent to a 56cm Cervelo P2K, which is what i'm riding presently, which is about a CM too tall for me.

Time to buy a $200 aluminum fame and beat the crap out of guys on $4,500 carbon frames.


----------



## chogma

RC28 said:


> Looking at your build I can't help but think you ordered one size too small.
> 
> Has somebody checked your fit on the bike? The saddle pointing that far down?


Thanks RC28 - no need to worry though as i still have a few tweeks to make to the saddle position etc which i will sort once i am regularly riding it- i think you may have been referring to that mendiz though- that looks to be a very strange ball breaking setup!


----------



## 92gli

RC28 said:


> Interesting that "alfred" now has that "Mendiz" listed in Ebay. And he outright calls it a Mendiz...that is just plain wrong.


I didn't think somebody could build a more poorly set up and fugly bike than that "pinarello". But he definitely topped himself with this one.


----------



## bikerdude221

92gli said:


> I didn't think somebody could build a more poorly set up and fugly bike than that "pinarello". But he definitely topped himself with this one.


Seems he packed up and ran away!!! With only being new on the forum for less then 2 weeks and his EBAY SCAM came knocking on his door. What a shame.

I even had a conversation with him on Ebay for his Mendiz and he pulled the same crap.
cgi.ebay[]ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260888347102
Dear zzzzzzzzzz,

Due to all the fake builds on Ebay, I have to ask this before I bid.
1 - Why you selling it if it is new?
(Seems you might of rode it by the seat position)
2 - Did you purchase it from an Authorized Dealer of Mendiz Bikes?
========
I build bikes for a hobby, but can't afford to keep them all.
The saddle was only put on in my workshop to set the post position, but the bike was never taken out on the road.
I bought the frame from an OEM manufacturer, not from a Mendiz dealer. I don't even know of any.
- zzzzzzzzzz
=======
Ahh so is it an "OFFICIAL" Mendiz even thu it came from an OEM Manufacture?

Who is the OEM manufacture if I may ask? I wants to be certain I am bidding on a true Mendiz frameset
=======
I have no idea what's official and what's not.
If you want to make sure you get an "official" frame you should probably buy from an authorized dealer, if you know one.
- zzzzzzzzzz
=======
OK thank you for your reply. I shall take it then yours is a fake as you did not provide the source to the OEM Manufacture you got this from.

I recommend you change your posting to clearly state it is an OEM as you called it.
As the way you are listing the product, you are claiming it is a real Mendiz RS6 2011 Model when it is not.
=======

SADLY I know where he got it from as he posted it here in the forum.Google references this site in their searches... so lets hope all bidders know to stay away from this FRAUDSTER!


----------



## aikendrum

svard75 said:


> Fantastic TT build! You're missing the rear wheel covers with some graphics
> 
> Good job!


Thanks for all the comments, rear disc covers in the mail from Wheelbuilder.com, looking to go trippy with Rotorelief - 

Rotorelief Disk 3D Effect - YouTube

Mobile Photobucket

Any ideas on best method to print and mount such a graphic?

Weight as shown with pedals ( speedplay) 8.2kg


----------



## svard75

aikendrum said:


> Thanks for all the comments, rear disc covers in the mail from Wheelbuilder.com, looking to go trippy with Rotorelief -
> 
> Rotorelief Disk 3D Effect - YouTube
> 
> Mobile Photobucket
> 
> Any ideas on best method to print and mount such a graphic?
> 
> Weight as shown with pedals ( speedplay) 8.2kg


LOL that's awesome. Good way to keep people's eyes on you instead of the competition.

measure the center to edge and tell anyone that makes signs you need a big sticker for your wheels. They will know the angle of the cut so it wraps nicely. Or just find a local sign shop and have them give it a try, although most require a min order amount. Do you have any friends in the business?


----------



## ptsbike55

bikerdude,
Do you have a link to his ad?


----------



## bikerdude221

ptsbike55 said:


> bikerdude,
> Do you have a link to his ad?


 Yes it is in my post.. just could not add a link... 
ebay com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260888347102


----------



## kngr8

Black37 said:


> What seller did you get your R1 from? LOVE IT!!!


I 've already write, I buy it from Cycling yong, here is direct link on alibaba Dongguan HuaShun Bicycle Parts Sales Department - Carbon bike, carbon bike frame, carbon fiber production :thumbsup:


----------



## Urb

tattooedtriathlete said:


> Yeah, I looked at it a bit more and that's the price for the frame alone, when you add in the cost of the fork, seatpost and seat clamp its up close to $860 before shipping. Not so cheap when it adds up. The planet-x stealth is under $700 painted and delivered with US accountability - it definitely has me thinking.....


Just browsing the cyclingyong page after some recent posts about thier site and low and came across the GQ-T845. I've seen it earlier in the year but it never caught my attention until now.

GQ-T845 Carbon fiber Time Trial TT Frame BB30 - Detailed info for GQ-T845 Carbon fiber Time Trial TT Frame BB30,carbon tt bike frame,GQ-T845 Carbon fiber Time Trial TT Frame BB30,GQ-T845 on Alibaba.com

Other than the rubber seat clamp part this is pretty much the Ultra TT from Ribble. Might be time to send cyclingyong a email.


----------



## MYMOJO34

bikerdude221 said:


> Yes it is in my post.. just could not add a link...
> ebay com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260888347102


"Due to the nature of the item I will not accept returns."

Dang! He's on to us!

Someone should bid really high and then ask for proof that its real just before the auction ends.


----------



## persondude27

MYMOJO34 said:


> "Due to the nature of the item I will not accept returns."
> 
> Dang! He's on to us!
> 
> Someone should bid really high and then ask for proof that its real just before the auction ends.


Or everyone can report him to ebay for repeatedly selling counterfeit items...?


----------



## ms6073

persondude27 said:


> Or everyone can report him to ebay for repeatedly selling counterfeit items


Done - report filed.


----------



## Mister_G

Hi folks,

I've been reading through the various threads on these eastern frames recently & looks like there is lots of good knowledge & experience to draw upon.

I was on the brink of buying a DeRosa r838 w/athena or a Kuota Kebel w/ Force when I found this forum & am now seriously considering an Asian self build (specifically the fm098 aero)

I have a couple of questions that I couldn't find answers to in the previous pages:

Are the hongfu/dengu frames the same product & these companies just distributors?

Is the quality of the carbon used lower quality than mainstream brands or the same thing without fancy paint & stickers?

Is the DeRosa King on cycling yong an imitation?

I don't have issue with the price, lead time, communication or self build but Id be P.O'd if it was an expensive waste of time in pursuit of a 2nd rate product when I could just get a slighty more expensive/lower spec/better painted off the rack.

Any answers or opinions on the above would be very helpful

TIA


----------



## cda 455

Mister_G said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been reading through the various threads on these eastern frames recently & looks like there is lots of good knowledge & experience to draw upon.
> 
> I was on the brink of buying a DeRosa r838 w/athena or a Kuota Kebel w/ Force when I found this forum & am now seriously considering an Asian self build (specifically the fm098 aero)
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I couldn't find answers to in the previous pages:
> 
> Are the hongfu/dengu frames the same product & these companies just distributors?
> 
> Is the quality of the carbon used lower quality than mainstream brands or the same thing without fancy paint & stickers?
> 
> Is the DeRosa King on cycling yong an imitation?
> 
> I don't have issue with the price, lead time, communication or self build but Id be P.O'd if it was an expensive waste of time in pursuit of a 2nd rate product when I could just get a slighty more expensive/lower spec/better painted off the rack.
> 
> Any answers or opinions on the above would be very helpful
> 
> TIA


Read this thread. All the answers you're looking for is here.


----------



## Mister_G

Having spent several hours trying to disseminate the vast contents of these topics into some concise, useful info with no luck, I thought it'd be easier to politely ask some short & simple questions pertinent to my situation.

Clearly that's too much of an ask & the thread is better suited to people who want to offer advice again & again on sizing & moaning about eBay ads...

Thanks anyway...


----------



## robc in wi

Hong Fu and Deng Fu are both manufacturers, some of the other companies are just distributors. Carbon fiber is most likely the same quality as high end companies but the actual build up is very good but probably not on par with a $3,000-$5,000 frameset. Most likely any name brand that you see on a Chinese website (Cervelo, Pinarello etc..) is a fake. If you read enough of this thread you will see that guys are very happy with these frames, many have raced with great success and I have yet to read of any failures other than one guy who installed his fork incorrectly. Take a few hours and read through all of the pages. Lots of good info and pics mixed up with the chatter.


----------



## persondude27

Mister_G said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been reading through the various threads on these eastern frames recently & looks like there is lots of good knowledge & experience to draw upon.
> 
> I was on the brink of buying a DeRosa r838 w/athena or a Kuota Kebel w/ Force when I found this forum & am now seriously considering an Asian self build (specifically the fm098 aero)
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I couldn't find answers to in the previous pages:
> 
> Are the hongfu/dengu frames the same product & these companies just distributors?
> 
> Is the quality of the carbon used lower quality than mainstream brands or the same thing without fancy paint & stickers?
> 
> Is the DeRosa King on cycling yong an imitation?
> 
> I don't have issue with the price, lead time, communication or self build but Id be P.O'd if it was an expensive waste of time in pursuit of a 2nd rate product when I could just get a slighty more expensive/lower spec/better painted off the rack.
> 
> Any answers or opinions on the above would be very helpful
> 
> TIA


I think all of these were just answered, but I'll thumbs up everything he just said to know that nearly everyone on this thread has this perspective.

1) Someone posted a thread of its own about one of the factories. He said it's a small mom-and-pop that makes their own stuff. This doesn't explain how several companies sell similar/identical product, but he did have a lot of pictures to back it up.

2) The quality of carbon is probably not lower, but they probably use a cheaper carbon. That is to say, there are more expensive and less expensive blends, and I'd bet these companies use cheaper stuff than the Big Companies.

That said, most of the world's manufacturing carbon comes from the same sources (Toray is a huge name), so Chinese manufacturers are buying from the same suppliers as the Big Companies.

However, remember that carbon is not everything in a bike. You can have a bike made of the same carbon and tube shapes at the same weight with different geometry that feels like a completely different bike. Also, you can have two bikes with the same amount of material, one that is stiff as hell and one that is noodley. The things that make a frame what it is are:

Geometry
Carbon layup (how much of what carbon, where)
Tube shapes (round, square, tapered, etc)
Anything else

3) Yes, the De Rosa on the Cycling Yong is a copy. I believe people have only bought framesets - I haven't seen anyone buy a full bike yet (please, correct me if I'm wrong)! However, they are very limited to what molds they have. For example, they sell 4 colors of a Cervelo S3, but the mold is really an S2.

4) There are 10,000 posts on this subject (you'll notice this is version 5, at 182 pages long - the first four versions were all about 100 pages long). The consensus is that you can get a quality, customized bike for a reasonable price. Depending on how you build it, it may or may not be cheaper than buying your own bike, everything said and done.

I did a spreadsheet (and kept track of Craigslist, eBay, and a few classifieds sites) that kind of came to $1200 - $1400 for Rival/105 and $1400-$1800 for Force/Ultegra 6700 and then $2000 for Red. Some bikes are cheaper than that, especially if you're willing to buy used. However, the advantage here is that you can build EXACTLY what you're looking for.

Unfortunately, this also scares off some people. When you buy a bike from a shop, you get a 'guarantee' that your bike will go together well and is rideable when you buy it. Building your own bike takes some technical know-how or at least a working relationship with a mechanic.

Also, the FM098 looks great. I would already own it if my FM015 wasn't so awesome. 4500 miles on it this season, and I'm taking some time off to let a hip injury (from running) heal.

I know how frustrating the search can be. Feel free to PM me specific questions if you can't find an answer - I've read every thread and have built two of these guys.


----------



## aikendrum

rcorbet said:


> HI Great looking bike. what is the weight?


8.2kg as shown


----------



## RC28

chogma said:


> Thanks RC28 - no need to worry though as i still have a few tweeks to make to the saddle position etc which i will sort once i am regularly riding it- i think you may have been referring to that mendiz though- that looks to be a very strange ball breaking setup!


Nope, I meant your pic. It has the saddle pointing WAY down.


----------



## Izarra

Does anybody have the FM098 weight? I asked Tony twice but had no answer

Thanks


----------



## robc in wi

*098 weight*

I thought about the weight too, probably heavier than the 015 and 028 though because that aero down tube is pretty big. Unless it's really thin walled. Any way, now that the price has gone up $100 I've kind of lost interest. The short head tube might be a little agressive for my long leg/short torso too.


----------



## Vee

Worked a bit more on my TT frame tongiht. Here are some teasers. Don't mind the mess on the ground, I like to throw my tools all over the room apparently


----------



## aikendrum

Vee said:


> Looks great, man! I am still building up my FM018. Really taking my time with this one (I rushed my FM015 out in a day or so) as this is my first TT build. I noticed that the FD on my FM018 sits slightly more forward than it should. If I bring the FD down to 2-3 mm gap between the top of the chainring and the FD cage, I get some rub from the teeth rubbing the back end (towards the rear of the bike) of the cage. Did you notice this? I avoided this by raising the FD up some. I am unsure how this will affect shifting, though. Also slightly concerned about my feet contacting the rear derailleur and/or RD cable. Seems very close, but I won't know for sure until I take it out.


Thanks for your comments Vee!

To be honest didn't really have any issue with the FD other than the cable was pretty close to the FD itself - I used a very thin plastic tubing to ensure no direct contact and greased it up - works fine and there is no chain rub in all extreme configurations.

One thing I did notice was the Braze on was not 100% tight to the frame from factory - just tightened these with allen key.


----------



## Tetra

Hey Mister G,

I also am getting close to buying a frame as a result of the experience of those on this (and other) threads. It is confusing, and more than a few hours are needed to really grok all the information here, there's a lot of really great info. I am on my 3rd week and feel like I am just beginning to get an understanding. 

My current understanding for frames, is that there is a main manufacturer, most likely "HuiZhou Flybike Sports Equipment..CO.LTD", that actually has a factory and makes the stuff.

They apparently sell in quantities, the website lists min of 10. Sooo I am looking at buying through either E-Deng Fu, or Hong-Fu, you need to google them as it will not let me post links. Both of these sell what looks like the same items as Flybike. ( I am still a bit confused on where the 039 and 098 are made as I have not traced that down yet).

Another Poster, apparently who lives in that area and has worked in the carbon bike industry (Neo Frames I think, but I'm not sure, seems like a cool guy though) seems certain Flybike is the manufacturer and the other two are trading companies. He has toured 6 or 7 plants for a carbon frame project he is working on, not me, so I take his word for it. In any case as far as I am concerned they both seem to have a good enough relationship with flybike to get and give good enough service. Although I am waiting for several days now for a return e-mail from Jenny currently. 

Both companies seem able to help with design and painting of frames, and from my reading seem to be reputable enough for me to consider dealing with. I personally did not get that same cozy feeling about cyclingyong so they did not make my list, but many others have dealt with them. 

I found this site, scorpionodessa dot io dot ua (again google this with a . instead of dot and you can find a page to start with) to be great to look at the factory and get a clue as to what is going on. It's just pictures, look around check out the headers there a lot of bike pictures there. I don't know what language it's in, maybe Russian?

"Like persondude, I have fun working on a bike, so I would rather build up my own. The carbon seems to be "Skyflex" from Korea, not the Toray from Japan as Hong Fu says it is. Eh, whats a guy to do? almost as good, but 1/3 (vs Canyon) to 1/10 (vs Pinerallo) the price? ya know, its a decision point, and a lot of the guys here say this works great for them. I am just a guy who likes to ride his bike, I'm not going to win the tour.

*
"I don't have issue with the price, lead time, communication or self build but Id be P.O'd if it was an expensive waste of time in pursuit of a 2nd rate product when I could just get a slighty more expensive/lower spec/better painted off the rack."*

I think I am in the same place as you. My conclusion at this point is that it seems to not be a second rate product. For me the Canyon is the alternative. To be honest I like it's geometry better, but it's about $1200 and I would have to gray market it here, so I am thinking I am not up for that hassle. Another alternative is to get a used bike from e-bay or craigs list. I did that 2 years ago, got a Calfee (tetra) and it's nice but I would like something a bit smaller, and another has just not come up on e-bay, so my thinking is why not give it a shot? 

I have been to China and Korea about 10 - 12 years ago, and know that the local prices of things I buy at home are an order of magnitude lower, and for that we get the engineering and quality control, oh yeah also the stickers. Many people have made the point that the engineering on frames like the 015 has been a standard for many years, so that leaves the quality control. While that is a question, the conclusions here seems to be that it's a risk worth taking. 

At least that's my opinion.


----------



## pietervdw

Cool looking setup Vee!

How did you engineer the computer mount?


----------



## aikendrum

Vee said:


> Worked a bit more on my TT frame tongiht. Here are some teasers. Don't mind the mess on the ground, I like to throw my tools all over the room apparently


Nice work Vee - it's really worth the extra effort to get matte finish including aero bars - looks good. Let me guess the off-cuts from your bars are used to make your Garmin mount - how are you attaching - would be good to know.


----------



## svard75

Vee said:


> Worked a bit more on my TT frame tongiht. Here are some teasers. Don't mind the mess on the ground, I like to throw my tools all over the room apparently


*in homers voice* Oooo soo much carbon mmmmm

Very nice so far. Almost makes me wanna do a TT as well.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I want to build a TT bike to for fun, no real chance to ride it around here though!


----------



## Vee

Hey guys, thanks very much. I won't be posting full pictures of the bike until I get my 88mm wheels on her, but once I do you can bet I will have a nice spread of shots like I did for my FM015. 

Aikendrum nailed it. The Garmin mount is made up of the carbon cut from one of the extensions. I simply took it and did a sand to round out the cuts some so it would slide in between the bars, and then to fasten it I took one of the many rubber o-rings that garmin gives you to mount your equipment and strung it through the carbon piece. So, the rubber band just grips around both extensions and holds it in place. It isn't 100% sturdy, but it wont have to be. It definitely wont fall off or anything. I have considered adding two o-rings rather than using the one like shown here. And I may still do that. The rest of the mount is just one of the garmin handlebar mounts that either comes with the garmin or can be purchased separately as a garmin accessory.

Oh, and about going matte on the TT bars. I had the hardest time getting the extensions back into the bars once cut. It seems like they were slightly too large in OD and I really had to use all of my strength to get them squeezed back in. I don't think I have seen a complaint for anyone else using these tt bars, but I also think I may be the first to go matte for them, so the matte tt bars might be the ones with this issue.


----------



## Feltrider05

Looking to pick up a frame, I found this on ebay, the geometry is close to what i ride now. Not sure which frame this is, I know its not a FM015. Just looking for some opinions. I thought ebay would be a better route as you have some protection. Is this frame any good? 
Currently ride an alum F series Felt. 195lb just over 6'1" Thanks.

FR301 Full Carbon 3K Road Bike Frame set Fork - 58cm | eBay


----------



## letitsnow

*Which Chinese/Ebay carbon frame for a long distance ride?*

I've tried searching, but didn't find much. I've also tried reading the chinese carbon threads but they are just too long and are all over the place... 

Which carbon frame would you buy on ebay if you wanted to end up with a bike that will ride similar to say a Specialized Roubaix/Giant Defy/Cannondale Synapse? 

Thanks!


----------



## jacaco

i have just ordered a FM098...i have paid the first part of the invoice, let´s hope everything will be ok
keep inform


----------



## dontno

*Ordered one too*

From Kode (Ruby) the KD=CB=R=001=01 Frame together with the : KD-FK-R-001-01 Fork. Let you people know how and how long everything takes. Seller did not ask for money, but kept in touch to let me know that the frame was ready for shipment, sent pictures of the one you really get and then made an invoice for paypal payment. Tomorrow tracking number and then the waiting starts.
Lets wait and see.


----------



## Marquis10

Finally receive my FM015 matte black from Hongfu. Smooth transaction with Jenny and it took only 1 week from placing my order and delivering the frame to me in Malaysia. Frame arrive in a very well packed box. However, upon inspecting the frame, im slightly concern on the Seat Stay design on FM015. It doesnt look solid enough. I am afraid it will not last. 

Any FM015 owner care to comment?


----------



## nbwallace

*Ican sports*

I have been following this thread for months now. When I saw the foil clones I was ready to go for it. However, I haven't gotten any response from Ican about the frame and other items I want to order. Has anyone had better luck ordering one?


----------



## dontno

alfredwenzl said:


> I agree with you.
> ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649"]Here is one I built[/URL] and just sold on Ebay.


Ebay quote:¨Q: Sorry for asking but there are so many fake Pinarello out there. Is this a genuine Pinarello or FAKE one? Is there any serial number on the bottom of the bracket and did you buy it from auth dealer? Thx
A: I bought it on Ebay, and it does carry a serial number: TO001751546E. Thanks for asking!¨.
If you see his feedback you can see that he did not buy the so called ¨Pinarello¨at Ebay, but the components. I hope that the buyer did the investigation as well, so he knew that he should buy a chinarello. BUT 2 lies!!!????
shame on you.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Marquis10 said:


> Finally receive my FM015 matte black from Hongfu. Smooth transaction with Jenny and it took only 1 week from placing my order and delivering the frame to me in Malaysia. Frame arrive in a very well packed box. However, upon inspecting the frame, im slightly concern on the Seat Stay design on FM015. It doesnt look solid enough. I am afraid it will not last.
> 
> Any FM015 owner care to comment?


If you are worried about the FM015 seatstays then you should not own a Cervelo R5, R3, RS, Cannondale Super Six, Canyon Ultimate and a few others I may have missed.


----------



## JackDaniels

Marquis10 said:


> Finally receive my FM015 matte black from Hongfu. Smooth transaction with Jenny and it took only 1 week from placing my order and delivering the frame to me in Malaysia. Frame arrive in a very well packed box. However, upon inspecting the frame, im slightly concern on the Seat Stay design on FM015. It doesnt look solid enough. I am afraid it will not last.
> 
> Any FM015 owner care to comment?


I took my 6'3" 190 lbs down some pretty rough washboard yesterday on my fm15 and the seat stays succeeded at not breaking. So there's an anecdote for you.

By the way I've broken 5 frames, 4 chainstays, 1 downtube.


----------



## Peanya

letitsnow said:


> I've tried searching, but didn't find much. I've also tried reading the chinese carbon threads but they are just too long and are all over the place...
> 
> Which carbon frame would you buy on ebay if you wanted to end up with a bike that will ride similar to say a Specialized Roubaix/Giant Defy/Cannondale Synapse?
> 
> Thanks!


None of them have geometry to bikes like the ones you've listed, from my experience. Almost all of them have super aggressive geometries (super-short head tubes and chain stays). That's why you see the pics of people who own them usually have a ton of spacers below the stem.
You might be able to size up one to get a slightly taller head tube, and then get a shorter stem to compensate. Even then, the head tube will be shorter than the models you listed.


----------



## Urb

Maybe look into the FM028


----------



## Feltrider05

*Help with Geo on Chinese Frame*

Looking for some help, I found a frame I "think" I like just not sure on the differences due to geometry. Below are my current geo and the new frame. I'm 6' 1.5", 31.25" inseam 
My Current frame:
HA	74
SA	73.5
TT horiz	580
TT	573
Head Tube	160
ST C-T	580
ST C-C	542
BB Drop	70
CS	410
Front Center	604
Wheelbase	1004
Rake	43
Standover	815

New frame in 580:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Would it be a decent fit? I think what the drawing shows is a 580 top tube. I wouldn't mind a bit more relaxed geo than what i have, as i think this might be achieved here. Though I would still like to stay in the area of aggressive geos. Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## ptsbike55

NBwallace,
If you are not getting responses from the seller, that should tell you something. I eliminated several prospective frames because of the poor response from the sellers.I ended up buying the Road Frame 2 from Carbonal. They were with information and responses to my questions. If you consistently are getting slow or no responses, then find another dealer.


----------



## Izarra

nbwallace said:


> I have been following this thread for months now. When I saw the foil clones I was ready to go for it. However, I haven't gotten any response from Ican about the frame and other items I want to order. Has anyone had better luck ordering one?


I asked them a few things regarding the Foil replica and they respond promptly. Contact name was Anna Huang.
HuangAnna <[email protected]

If i look at Dengfu which i had some email going, they respond quickly at first but now it's been a few days since i'm waiting for the response from Tony.
Try to have the FM098 weight for frame-fork-seatpost.

For my job I do some purchasing from some China supplier and they are reliable but maybe they have different ways in the bike business.


----------



## Peanya

Feltrider05 said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Would it be a decent fit? I think what the drawing shows is a 580 top tube. I wouldn't mind a bit more relaxed geo than what i have, as i think this might be achieved here. Though I would still like to stay in the area of aggressive geos. Any information would be great. Thanks


That's a very aggressive geometry. If that's what you're looking for, then you've found it. I wouldn't ride a frame like that, but I ride distance, and need comfort.


----------



## chogma

dontno said:


> From Kode (Ruby) the KD=CB=R=001=01 Frame together with the : KD-FK-R-001-01 Fork. Let you people know how and how long everything takes. Seller did not ask for money, but kept in touch to let me know that the frame was ready for shipment, sent pictures of the one you really get and then made an invoice for paypal payment. Tomorrow tracking number and then the waiting starts.
> Lets wait and see.


You should be ok with kode, myself and a couple of others have used them and they have been very prompt. Let us know if not...


----------



## Marquis10

Jackdaniels and Ontherivet: thanks for your comment. It clears my doubt now. Will upload some pictures of the bike once its fully set up.


----------



## Vee

Okay, I lied. I am going to post one picture of the bike completed, because I just gone finished with everything. It currently has the carbon wheels that my road bike uses, while I wait for the 88mm wheels to arrive. I am thrilled with how it came out. It is 17.84 lbs as it sits. 

PS: Yes, I know I need a saddle. That one is insanely long and just doesn't work on this bike...


Click it for a Larger Picture


----------



## gte534j

The TT bike looks great. I made my garmin mount by also cutting the straight extension bar. however, i cut it at a V shape on the ends so it would kinda fit in between the extensions. I found this helped prevent the mount from rotation from the road vibrations. I then drilled a hole through the sides from top to bottom, then used a zip tie on both sides to hold it in place. go here and see:
flickr.com/photos/ianspivack/6147387318/in/set-72157627545277491
this was before i figured out to do teh V cut on the sides, but you get the idea.


----------



## Vee

gte534j said:


> The TT bike looks great. I made my garmin mount by also cutting the straight extension bar. however, i cut it at a V shape on the ends so it would kinda fit in between the extensions. I found this helped prevent the mount from rotation from the road vibrations. I then drilled a hole through the sides from top to bottom, then used a zip tie on both sides to hold it in place. go here and see:
> flickr.com/photos/ianspivack/6147387318/in/set-72157627545277491
> this was before i figured out to do teh V cut on the sides, but you get the idea.


Nice. Yea, I did something like a V, but instead I took some sandpaper and very slightly concave'ed (i know that isnt a word) the ends of the piece of carbon. It isn't perfect, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Marquis10

Got an offer for this colnago CFXX, complete bike for usd 4,000. From China! 

Frame Set: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM ) 52cm ( Top Tube 530 )
Saddle: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM )
Seat Post: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM )
Handle Bar: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM ) 120 x 440
Handle Bar Tape: EDGE Grip 
Wheel Set: Colnago CW50TU ( OEM ) Yellow Label
Tyres: TUFO S33 PRO
Group Set: Sram Red
Spec: 172.5 52x38 11-28

Weight: 6.91 kgs ( with Look Keo Pedal )
OFFER PRICE: USD4,000.00 ( Valid for 1 unit only )


----------



## slabber

Marquis10 said:


> Finally receive my FM015 matte black from Hongfu. Smooth transaction with Jenny and it took only 1 week from placing my order and delivering the frame to me in Malaysia. Frame arrive in a very well packed box. However, upon inspecting the frame, im slightly concern on the Seat Stay design on FM015. It doesnt look solid enough. I am afraid it will not last.
> 
> Any FM015 owner care to comment?


You didn't know they were that thin when you ordered the frame? 

They're fine and make the ride a lot more comfortable to boot. I, like many others here, have several thousand kms on the frame without issue.


----------



## bikerdude221

*To all that ordered from DengFu*

Hey everyone,

I did finish by ordering a FM018 from DengFu and has been shipped but seems to not be moving.

For those that have ordered from them... what was the process of its travel as I am wondering if the last stop on my tracker is the pre flight to my country "Canada"? 

Date/Time	Location	Activity
2011-11-03 18:04:00 | |	Posting 
18:08:00	| LCYX |	Despatch from Sorting Center
21:53:08	| SHENZHEN | Arrival at Sorting Center 
2011-11-03 22:01:21 | SHENZHEN | Despatch from Sorting Center 

If you can check and let me know it would be appreciated.
** using EMS Tracking to tack **


----------



## bjland3

*hello*

I like the forum and I am interested in the topic.


----------



## FTR

bikerdude221 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did finish by ordering a FM018 from DengFu and has been shipped but seems to not be moving.
> 
> For those that have ordered from them... what was the process of its travel as I am wondering if the last stop on my tracker is the pre flight to my country "Canada"?
> 
> Date/Time	Location	Activity
> 2011-11-03 18:04:00 | |	Posting
> 18:08:00	| LCYX |	Despatch from Sorting Center
> 21:53:08	| SHENZHEN | Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2011-11-03 22:01:21 | SHENZHEN | Despatch from Sorting Center
> 
> If you can check and let me know it would be appreciated.
> ** using EMS Tracking to tack **


History repeats.

Track it via your local mail service.


----------



## JackDaniels

FTR said:


> History repeats.
> 
> Track it via your local mail service.


I was never able to track mine outside of China. It just showed up one day.


----------



## slabber

FTR said:


> History repeats.
> 
> Track it via your local mail service.


Yup, you'll be able to track via canadapost.ca but you may not see any activity for several more days. 

You'll probably see an update when it enters and leaves customs, then when it's out for delivery. Should bank on about 10 days total.


----------



## bikerdude221

FTR said:


> History repeats.
> 
> Track it via your local mail service.


FTR, history is not repeating it self. What I was asking is if there something past this point "2011-11-03 22:01:21 | SHENZHEN | Despatch from Sorting Center" other then arrival in my country or not.

For a guy that has been around a while I would of though of you being a little more receptive to questions. Mostly one that only a person who purchased from DengFu (maybe other) could answer.

Thanks JackDaniels and slabber. I am aware to track with my local postal services, was just wondering on that "SHENZHEN | Despatch from Sorting Center" stop.


----------



## FTR

Sorry but yes it is.
I have read this same question a number of times here.


----------



## paule11

Marquis10 said:


> Got an offer for this colnago CFXX, complete bike for usd 4,000. From China!
> 
> Frame Set: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM ) 52cm ( Top Tube 530 )
> Saddle: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM )
> Seat Post: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM )
> Handle Bar: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM ) 120 x 440
> Handle Bar Tape: EDGE Grip
> Wheel Set: Colnago CW50TU ( OEM ) Yellow Label
> Tyres: TUFO S33 PRO
> Group Set: Sram Red
> Spec: 172.5 52x38 11-28
> 
> Weight: 6.91 kgs ( with Look Keo Pedal )
> OFFER PRICE: USD4,000.00 ( Valid for 1 unit only )


Wouldnt you be better of buying something new with similar parts thats genuine. $4000 is a lot of money plus shipping and import duty.


----------



## pietervdw

Awesome build Vee! Looking forward to the ride report...


----------



## paule11

alfredwenzl said:


> I agree with you.
> Here is one I built and just sold on Ebay.



Poor bloke has left feedback and thinks he has a good deal


----------



## svard75

*alfredwenzl*

Filed an ebay counterfeit report for his Mendiz posting as well.

Stay away from ebay user eBay My World - zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## khsracer

svard75 said:


> Filed an ebay counterfeit report for his Mendiz posting as well.
> 
> Stay away from ebay user eBay My World - zzzzzzzzzz


Just so you know that was an actual model for Mendiz 2 years ago. I have one from Greatkeen but since my model the mold has changed with an inner cable routing top tube. Mine is flexy as all get out, it will soon become wall art.


----------



## letitsnow

Peanya said:


> None of them have geometry to bikes like the ones you've listed, from my experience. Almost all of them have super aggressive geometries (super-short head tubes and chain stays). That's why you see the pics of people who own them usually have a ton of spacers below the stem.
> You might be able to size up one to get a slightly taller head tube, and then get a shorter stem to compensate. Even then, the head tube will be shorter than the models you listed.


OK, thanks.


----------



## ptsbike55

Marquis10
RoadBikeReview Member

Join Date: Oct 2011
Posts: 16
Rep Power: 0
Rep: Marquis10 is on a distinguished road
user gallery


Got an offer for this colnago CFXX, complete bike for usd 4,000. From China!

Frame Set: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM ) 52cm ( Top Tube 530 )
Saddle: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM )
Seat Post: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM )
Handle Bar: Colnago For Ferrari CFXX ( OEM ) 120 x 440
Handle Bar Tape: EDGE Grip
Wheel Set: Colnago CW50TU ( OEM ) Yellow Label
Tyres: TUFO S33 PRO
Group Set: Sram Red
Spec: 172.5 52x38 11-28

Weight: 6.91 kgs ( with Look Keo Pedal )
OFFER PRICE: USD4,000.00 ( Valid for 1 unit only )


52 x 38? Haven't seen that combination before.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Not sure i'd go anywhere near that one.


----------



## Crappymonkey

bikerdude221 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did finish by ordering a FM018 from DengFu and has been shipped but seems to not be moving.
> 
> For those that have ordered from them... what was the process of its travel as I am wondering if the last stop on my tracker is the pre flight to my country "Canada"?
> 
> Date/Time	Location	Activity
> 2011-11-03 18:04:00 | |	Posting
> 18:08:00	| LCYX |	Despatch from Sorting Center
> 21:53:08	| SHENZHEN | Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2011-11-03 22:01:21 | SHENZHEN | Despatch from Sorting Center
> 
> If you can check and let me know it would be appreciated.
> ** using EMS Tracking to tack **


I'm interested to know if you get hit with duty and taxes. It's always random with me.


----------



## svard75

khsracer said:


> Just so you know that was an actual model for Mendiz 2 years ago. I have one from Greatkeen but since my model the mold has changed with an inner cable routing top tube. Mine is flexy as all get out, it will soon become wall art.


Do you have any real evidence to support what you just said here?

Take a closer look....


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6335278514/" title="fake-vs-real by Svard75, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6222/6335278514_fce24916f0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="732" alt="fake-vs-real"></a>


----------



## Marquis10

bikerdude221 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did finish by ordering a FM018 from DengFu and has been shipped but seems to not be moving.
> 
> For those that have ordered from them... what was the process of its travel as I am wondering if the last stop on my tracker is the pre flight to my country "Canada"?
> 
> Date/Time	Location	Activity
> 2011-11-03 18:04:00 | |	Posting
> 18:08:00	| LCYX |	Despatch from Sorting Center
> 21:53:08	| SHENZHEN | Arrival at Sorting Center
> 2011-11-03 22:01:21 | SHENZHEN | Despatch from Sorting Center
> 
> If you can check and let me know it would be appreciated.
> ** using EMS Tracking to tack **


I face the same problem n i contacted jenny to give an update instead of checking it through ems.


----------



## Marquis10

slabber said:


> You didn't know they were that thin when you ordered the frame?
> 
> They're fine and make the ride a lot more comfortable to boot. I, like many others here, have several thousand kms on the frame without issue.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## khsracer

svard75 said:


> Do you have any real evidence to support what you just said here?
> 
> Take a closer look....


It was on their web page as of late last year, but like I said it had a different top tube than his does. Don't think I'm defending him I'm just pointing out that this bike was an actual production bike.

This is my bike.


Just seen your latest post and I stand corrected my bike is original and his is not. You are correct.


----------



## svard75

khsracer said:


> It was on their web page as of late last year, but like I said it had a different top tube than his does. Don't think I'm defending him I'm just pointing out that this bike was an actual production bike.
> 
> This is my bike.
> 
> 
> Just seen your latest post and I stand corrected my bike is original and his is not. You are correct.


That's a really nice bike you got there!


----------



## slabber

Crappymonkey said:


> I'm interested to know if you get hit with duty and taxes. It's always random with me.


My two frames came in without additional fees... one from Hong Fu, one from Deng Fu.


----------



## cloudbuster

Hi where do you buy this nice looking bike with all the components?
or you have to shop for each one on ebay?
thanks.


----------



## ilovejuve

anyone built up a fm098 from dengfu yet? i saw in an earlier post that the framseset was $500+, but the quotation i got was for $668. the reason was because i was ordering only one unit. dont care, i still want one. if there are any pics please post them up.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I've ordered one. Lead time is 45 days, at least the rest of my build kit will be here when it arrives.


----------



## persondude27

cloudbuster said:


> Hi where do you buy this nice looking bike with all the components?
> or you have to shop for each one on ebay?
> thanks.


The frames are from somewhere like Deng Fu, Hongfu, etc. These bikes are also available from sellers from eBay (search 'full carbon road frame' or similar).

The rest of the parts can be sourced wherever. I used a combo of craigsist, ebay, and classifieds (like this site). You can buy a complete build kid from your bike shop, as long as you are OK with them berating you for buying a Chinese frame. Etc.


----------



## beston

ptsbike55 said:


> Marquis10
> Group Set: Sram Red
> Spec: 172.5 52x38
> 
> 52 x 38? Haven't seen that combination before.


... I have. 52/38t chainrings on a compact (110 BCD) crankset I bought. I don't think 38t would fit on a 130 BCD.


----------



## Offline

really crappy picture of my FM-015
specs:
51 cm FM-015 - hongfu
boyd 50mm carbon tubular wheels
conti sprinter gatorskin 
fizik arione carbon saddle
kcnc seatpost
sram red gruppo
sram force cassette 11-26
exustar ti200 pedals
ritchey 4 axis 120mm stem
ritchey superlogic II bars
lizardskin tape
KMC chain
mandible cage
powercordz shift/brake cables
tune carbon topcap
neco headset


----------



## Marquis10

Finally, its good to go! Weighted at 7.3 kg / 16 pound.


----------



## MYMOJO34

bikerdude221 said:


> Seems he packed up and ran away!!! With only being new on the forum for less then 2 weeks and his EBAY SCAM came knocking on his door. What a shame.
> 
> !


Nope. He's still here. Apparently, from the note on my profile he thinks I'm a meathead. (I neg rep'd him for being a dishonest douchebag).

Of course, I think that got him reported to the board. 

Anyone else get any interesting notes from Alfie on their profile page or am I this dipshits favorite?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Marquis10 said:


> Finally, its good to go! Weighted at 7.3 kg / 16 pound.



Nice build. did you weigh the frameset? What bars and stem are you using?


----------



## Birddog

> Anyone else get any interesting notes from Alfie on their profile page or am I this dipshits favorite?


You might be favored. I called him a douche too and he hasn't exchanged pleasantries with me.


----------



## bikerdude221

Birddog said:


> You might be favored. I called him a douche too and he hasn't exchanged pleasantries with me.


Well I see he has been banned from the forums... Thank You ADMINS for catching this fella.

He also pulled his Ebay add for the "Mendiz" or EBAY killed it on him with the reports


----------



## Marquis10

mjdwyer23 said:


> Nice build. did you weigh the frameset? What bars and stem are you using?


Thanks. Just the frame itself, it weighted around 1kg. Im using 3T carbon bar with FSA titanium stem.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Did you happen to weigh the fork and seatpost as well? Thanks,


----------



## Marquis10

mjdwyer23 said:


> Did you happen to weigh the fork and seatpost as well? Thanks,


Fork is around 400 gram while the seat post is somewhere around 200 gram.


----------



## Anthony3

Offline said:


> really crappy picture of my FM-015
> specs:
> 51 cm FM-015 - hongfu
> boyd 50mm carbon tubular wheels
> conti sprinter gatorskin
> fizik arione carbon saddle
> kcnc seatpost
> sram red gruppo
> sram force cassette 11-26
> exustar ti200 pedals
> ritchey 4 axis 120mm stem
> ritchey superlogic II bars
> lizardskin tape
> KMC chain
> mandible cage
> powercordz shift/brake cables
> tune carbon topcap
> neco headset


Nice build! Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## alexb618

does anyone have a spare derailler hanger for a chinarello - i need to get hold of one urgently and dealing with cyclingyong is proving to be very annoying again...


----------



## jacaco

HELP....i need to know the size that fits better to me, i have orderer a 52 size FM098 carbon frame from dengfu...iam 1.72 cm tall (5.6"), what do you think...may i change better to the 54 size or keep in the 52?
I thing it have a lot of slooping so i will have the seatpost real out of the frame....
thnksss...


----------



## ptsbike55

Keep the 52 cm.


----------



## Feltrider05

FR301 Full Carbon 3K Road Bike Frame set Fork - 58cm | eBay

I found this frame its 460 plus 80 to ship. It includes bars, seat post, 2 cages and a seat. The seller is e_baygoods,anyon deal with them? Also i asked them about warranty and they said 6 months. Should I be concerned about this? It seems like a good deal as Hongfu's frames are this much alone with out all the parts. Do also do these frames generally fit like a 58 here in the states?
Thanks


----------



## BrendanH

*FM015 sizing*



ptsbike55 said:


> Keep the 52 cm.


Could you help me out? 

I am 177cm tall (just about 5'9") with an inseam of 80cm (31.5").. Would a 55cm or 53cm fit me better? 

(I have noticed the FM015 - 55cm is almost the same as the Trek Madone 54cm H2 fit; which I believe fits me- tried it at a shop awhile ago)

Thanks!


----------



## B05

*Has anyone had their frame fail on them?
*

I'm weary on making my build from these Chinese frames as they only offer a year of warrant (or most of them do)


----------



## nbwallace

*ICAN responded!*

It turns out that the folks from ICAN responded quickly. However, their emails went to my spam folder (gmail thinks it's pretty smart) they have quoted me $575 for the SP-053 frame set including seat post.

Has anyone dealt with ICAN? The email they used was:

szican(at)yeah(dot)net

I want to lower the probability that I'm being scammed.

Thanks,

Noah


----------



## FTR

First I have heard of them here.


----------



## Izarra

jacaco said:


> HELP....i need to know the size that fits better to me, i have orderer a 52 size FM098 carbon frame from dengfu...iam 1.72 cm tall (5.6"), what do you think...may i change better to the 54 size or keep in the 52?
> I thing it have a lot of slooping so i will have the seatpost real out of the frame....
> thnksss...


Depend of your inseam-torso lenght.The 52 should be a better choice and give a racier look.
I had a 54cm Specialized Allez Pro a few years ago and it has the same top tube lenght, head tube lenght and seat angle than the FM098.
I'm 1,76cm with an inseam of 84cm. With a 54 i put almost no spacer under the stem. With a 52, i add 10cm of spacer with a shorter stem.


----------



## jacaco

i have and inseam of 81.5 cm...i have seen pictures of a real specialized venge in size 52 (almost same measures than the fm098 deng fu frame) and what i realized is the slooping is real high...(to be sincere the frame is not as beuty in that size...so iam thinking in the size 54...maybe with a shorter stem 90 mm.) .i mean, will i the seatpost be long enough to fit my inseam (i have the top of the saddle at 72.5 cm from the center of the crankset)
i do not like wearing too spacers....and i am not and expert chosing sizes, so i am asking for help from someone who will really know about this....(sorry my english i am and spanish rider and nobody in my forum is able to answer me...)
so Izarra do you think that with the 52 size i will go better and have a few spacers? (10 cm of spacers....are a lot of spacers....i think)
thkns for answering so fast


----------



## Izarra

jacaco said:


> i have and inseam of 81.5 cm...i have seen pictures of a real specialized venge in size 52 (almost same measures than the fm098 deng fu frame) and what i realized is the slooping is real high...(to be sincere the frame is not as beuty in that size...so iam thinking in the size 54...maybe with a shorter stem 90 mm.) .i mean, will i the seatpost be long enough to fit my inseam (i have the top of the saddle at 72.5 cm from the center of the crankset)
> i do not like wearing too spacers....and i am not and expert chosing sizes, so i am asking for help from someone who will really know about this....(sorry my english i am and spanish rider and nobody in my forum is able to answer me...)
> so Izarra do you think that with the 52 size i will go better and have a few spacers? (10 cm of spacers....are a lot of spacers....i think)
> thkns for answering so fast


Your english is good enough. (that being said by a french canadian)  
Well, it's not an easy choice and maybe if there's a Specialized dealer in your area you can ask for some advice and try both size. 
Less spacer also help for front end stifness.
And if you don't like the 52... 

I can't decide for you, maybe someone else may have a better opinion about this.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## MKO

@jacaco
I believe what Izarra means is 10mm of spacer (*not 10cm*) which should be acceptable if you choose size 52cm.


----------



## Ruskko

can someone help me find the foil replica ?


----------



## Ruskko

can someone help me locate a 56cm foil replica


----------



## jacaco

hi, thkns for all your help, finally i have chosen the 52 size.

Ruskko the foil replica can be found at ICAN i talked to them before decide to order the FM098 from deng fu. I really like the copy of the venge as the horizontal tube is inclinated towards the seatpost, in the copy of the foil the horizontal tube is almost horizontal....or even is inclinated towards the front part of the bike, towards the head....so i like it less..but the copy is good....

i talked to Annie from ICAN (they sell to the replica of the Cervelo S3 that is pretty nice and a good copy of the original one)
(i have both geometries, the foil replica and the S3 replica if you want them)
good luck


----------



## Local Hero

bikerdude221 said:


> FRAUDSTER!


The fake Pinarello buyer has opened a dispute with paypal.


----------



## MYMOJO34

Local Hero said:


> The fake Pinarello buyer has opened a dispute with paypal.


Too funny!

How'd ya come by that info?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ptsbike55

I can't wait to hear the results of that dispute.


----------



## bikerdude221

MYMOJO34 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> How'd ya come by that info?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!


Where you the buyer Local Hero?


----------



## Ruskko

yea jac,if i could get the geo for the foil rep please.


----------



## mjdwyer23

FYI geo comparison Venge to FM098 (most of it anyway)


----------



## BH climber

*Update*

I have build new wheels for my bike. Planet X 50mm tubular rims, Dati hubs and white bladed aero spokes.


----------



## jacaco

ok i have found in my hard disk the first, keep looking for (if you want the price list in pdf i have it too.)
hope this picture will be usefull for you (i surely have more in my inbox email...let me check as i remember they are gonna delivery non-isp frames too)
best regards

https://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_7139552ac05354cms.jpg


----------



## Ruskko

yea if u have prices thatd be awesome as i want a non isp 1


----------



## mjdwyer23

I received quotes for the weights of the FM098: frame 1150+-50g,fork 380+-20g,seatpost 230+-20g


----------



## Vee

check this out. So, I ordered my tt frame from deng fu and worked with them on a paint design that I modeled off the specialized venge. Today I was browsing ebay and came across MY tt frame listed on ebay. I already have mine and its built up. Just found it kind of odd that they liked my design enough to mass sell it.

Matt3k+Gloss red color carbon Triathlon Time Trial TT Bike Frame&Fork 54cm | eBay

I was kind of better off thinking I had a fairly one of paint job, but at this point it looks like you can all order one ;-)

Edit: And for what it's worth, I paid a lot less than they are selling them for on ebay. :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23

Looks nice!


----------



## Vee

Thanks.

For what it's worth. I just spent time comparing those pictures in that ebay auction to my frame. Those pictures are of my frame. No doubt about it. The weave and imperfections in the weave on the fork and frame are all identical. 

One question that this does bring up. How are Carbonzone and DengFu associated. I remembered reading a while back about Carbonzone buying goods from DengFu, but I don't really think so, anymore. I guess it is still possible, but I have now purchased from both Carbonzone and DengFu on separate occasions, and while the Paypal id's I sent payment to were different, all of their items seem identical, along with prices, which tend to be within $5-10 USD from one another. Also, there are a few other sellers on ebay, like Carbon_goods, who post pictures of items them are selling taken on the same desk that Carbonzone takes many of his item pictures on. Makes you wonder if all of these guys are working out of the same building with different email addresses and names.


----------



## Ruskko

has anyone gotten the ican sp ac053?is the 58 actually a true 56? or a 58?i ride a 58 cannondale rright now and wanna make sure i get the right size


----------



## hdn0380

jacaco said:


> hi, thkns for all your help, finally i have chosen the 52 size.
> 
> Ruskko the foil replica can be found at ICAN i talked to them before decide to order the FM098 from deng fu. I really like the copy of the venge as the horizontal tube is inclinated towards the seatpost, in the copy of the foil the horizontal tube is almost horizontal....or even is inclinated towards the front part of the bike, towards the head....so i like it less..but the copy is good....
> 
> i talked to Annie from ICAN (they sell to the replica of the Cervelo S3 that is pretty nice and a good copy of the original one)
> (i have both geometries, the foil replica and the S3 replica if you want them)
> good luck


If you could post the geometry for the foil replica and the S3, I'm sure many of us would appreciate it.


----------



## antifocus

BrendanH said:


> Could you help me out?
> 
> I am 177cm tall (just about 5'9") with an inseam of 80cm (31.5").. Would a 55cm or 53cm fit me better?
> 
> (I have noticed the FM015 - 55cm is almost the same as the Trek Madone 54cm H2 fit; which I believe fits me- tried it at a shop awhile ago)
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, 

I believe I suggested you go with 53cm due to standover height a couple of days ago, did you miss that?


----------



## Ruskko

anna emailed me today with photos and specs of the 54cm foil replica


----------



## antifocus

For you guys probably buying your first road bike, this is a online fit calculator: Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist
It may not be very accurate, but as long as you follow the instructions the fitting result can't be too far off and will give you some idea about which size to go to.


----------



## jacaco

hi, here i put the S3 copy geometrie
http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7141753cervelo.jpg


i have the size 52, the one that i asked her, but they have 54 and 56 too


----------



## roadbikesaram

Vee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> One question that this does bring up. How are Carbonzone and DengFu associated. I remembered reading a while back about Carbonzone buying goods from DengFu, but I don't really think so, anymore. I guess it is still possible, but I have now purchased from both Carbonzone and DengFu on separate occasions, and while the Paypal id's I sent payment to were different, all of their items seem identical, along with prices, which tend to be within $5-10 USD from one another. Also, there are a few other sellers on ebay, like Carbon_goods, who post pictures of items them are selling taken on the same desk that Carbonzone takes many of his item pictures on. Makes you wonder if all of these guys are working out of the same building with different email addresses and names.


Hello Vee, my first post here, but I have been spending the last weeks going through a couple of hundreds of pages with posts regarding cheap carbon frames, mostly on this forum but also on some other forums.

The verdict about carbonzone and dengfu is clear. It is the same sales company with two different sales channels.
Carbonzone/dengfu, hongfu and gotobike etc, are sales companies without own factories, and almost all of the frames seems to be coming from a company called flybike which would explain why different sales companies is showing similar pictures.

I hope that helped shed som light.


----------



## MKO

antifocus said:


> For you guys probably buying your first road bike, this is a online fit calculator: Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist
> It may not be very accurate, but as long as you follow the instructions the fitting result can't be too far off and will give you some idea about which size to go to.


I prefer the one on PedalForce(.)com as there is an option to fill in the new bike geometry and it will suggest proper stem, fork spacer and seatpost dimensions for your new bike.

I have checked the calculator against my current bike geometry (where I have 35mm spacer!!!) and the results are almost on the dot. Then I filled in the FM028 geometry and it suggests only a 5mm spacer.

I can't post the direct link to the calculator - but here it is - http_://_pedalforce_._com/online/bikefit_._php just remove the underscore symbols.


----------



## roadbikesaram

*Advice for frame*

Hello everyone,

I do not know if I dare to mention this on this forum, but I am looking for a Triathlon frame :blush2:.

This will be my first tribike and the first bike that I build so any advice is welcome.

Since it is a tribike, I am now leaning towards a FM018 dengfu frame since the seatpost angle can be set to up to 78 degrees. The only things to watch out for this frame seems to be the rear tyre clearance and getting the right reaar brake.

Should I consider any other frames for a tribike?
For my untrained eye the dengfu's FM011 looks identical to Hongfu's HF-FM012
and dengfu's FM020 looks identical to the Hongfu HF-FM052. But it seems to me that these frame has a geomatry that is less well suited for triathlin (seat post angle).
What I find slightly worrying is that hongfu does not sell a corresponding model to the dengfu FM018.

So any advices? Should I go with a FM018? most owners seems very happy with it.


----------



## weekendroadie

*Anyone built one of these Frameset's*

Hi, any one built one of these? if so how did it handle.
This one is an ebay pic from carbon bicycle, was thinking of 2nd build. Still happy
with RMF101 just want something different, usually perfer quicker handling frames. Thx


----------



## Vee

roadbikesaram said:


> Hello Vee, my first post here, but I have been spending the last weeks going through a couple of hundreds of pages with posts regarding cheap carbon frames, mostly on this forum but also on some other forums.
> 
> The verdict about carbonzone and dengfu is clear. It is the same sales company with two different sales channels.
> Carbonzone/dengfu, hongfu and gotobike etc, are sales companies without own factories, and almost all of the frames seems to be coming from a company called flybike which would explain why different sales companies is showing similar pictures.
> 
> I hope that helped shed som light.


So how does that explain the FM098 and FM035 then? These frames appear to be exclusive to specific sales channels. Curious how that sort of thing would be decided.


----------



## Vee

roadbikesaram said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I do not know if I dare to mention this on this forum, but I am looking for a Triathlon frame :blush2:.
> 
> This will be my first tribike and the first bike that I build so any advice is welcome.
> 
> Since it is a tribike, I am now leaning towards a FM018 dengfu frame since the seatpost angle can be set to up to 78 degrees. The only things to watch out for this frame seems to be the rear tyre clearance and getting the right reaar brake.
> 
> Should I consider any other frames for a tribike?
> For my untrained eye the dengfu's FM011 looks identical to Hongfu's HF-FM012
> and dengfu's FM020 looks identical to the Hongfu HF-FM052. But it seems to me that these frame has a geomatry that is less well suited for triathlin (seat post angle).
> What I find slightly worrying is that hongfu does not sell a corresponding model to the dengfu FM018.
> 
> So any advices? Should I go with a FM018? most owners seems very happy with it.


TT/Tri frames are somewhat covered in this thread, though I do agree information is scarce in comparison to road frames. I think in the case of FM011 and FM012, they are both sold by HongFu and the FM011 seems to also be sold by DengFu. I can tell you that DengFu does not have stock of FM011, though. They could probably make you one, though. In comparing FM011 and FM012, the differences are very apparent. These are not the same frame.

In regards to the FM020 at DengFu and the FM052 at HongFu, these seem to be the same frame. 

I dont know the best seat angle for Tri, but I think that most of these frames offer a fairly adjustable seat angle. Most of the seat rail clamps have multiple positions or some interesting tracks that allow adjustment of the seat angle itself. Also, you might want to look at the FM019 from DengFu. That is a TT/Tri frame you didn't mention. full carbon Time Trial frameset &carbon frame&carbon fork &fit with 700C wheels model Fm019 - Detailed info for full carbon Time Trial frameset &carbon frame&carbon fork &fit with 700C wheels model Fm019,full carbon Time Trial frames,full carbon Time

Here are some geo charts for the FM018 and FM019 to help you with your decision.
https://conceyted.com/downloads/tt/FM018-520.jpg
https://conceyted.com/downloads/tt/FM018-540.jpg
https://conceyted.com/downloads/tt/FM019-520.jpg
https://conceyted.com/downloads/tt/FM019-540.jpg


----------



## persondude27

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I do not know if I dare to mention this on this forum, but I am looking for a Triathlon frame .
> 
> This will be my first tribike and the first bike that I build so any advice is welcome.
> 
> Since it is a tribike, I am now leaning towards a FM018 dengfu frame since the seatpost angle can be set to up to 78 degrees. The only things to watch out for this frame seems to be the rear tyre clearance and getting the right reaar brake.
> 
> Should I consider any other frames for a tribike?
> For my untrained eye the dengfu's FM011 looks identical to Hongfu's HF-FM012
> and dengfu's FM020 looks identical to the Hongfu HF-FM052. But it seems to me that these frame has a geomatry that is less well suited for triathlin (seat post angle).
> What I find slightly worrying is that hongfu does not sell a corresponding model to the dengfu FM018.
> 
> So any advices? Should I go with a FM018? most owners seems very happy with it.


A teammate of mine bought the FM018. He's been riding it for 18 months with no problems. In fact, it's gone sub-10 in an IM.

Either of the bikes would make fine tri rigs. One specific thing for me, personally, is that I prefer a smaller frame. It allows one to get lower up front. But since you said it's your first tri bike, it should be aggressive enough.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Local Hero

MYMOJO34 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> How'd ya come by that info?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!


I messaged him after the sale and said that his bike might be a counterfeit -- as someone claiming to be the seller said as much on this message board. 

Him: 
_Thank you for your concern, you were correct that it is a counterfeit. It has a round seat tube and a clamp on front derailleur. He still claims he did not misrepresent the bike in the posting and did nothing wrong. The case is open at paypal. Any suggestions?_

Me: 
_He misrepresented the bike in the title of the posting -- the item is listed as a Pinarello. This should be an easy case for paypal/ebay. 

Good luck with this. Please let me know how it turns out._

and later I sent this:
_Another deceitful/misleading thing: When someone asked the seller about the sizing, he left a link to Pinarello's website, showing the geometry there._


----------



## Ruskko

then you need to save money and buy a brand frame.


----------



## cloudbuster

How long it take from the time you order to get the frame?
all the frames I find on ebay say it takes 45 days I dont want to wait that long after I click buy.


----------



## persondude27

> then you need to save money and buy a brand frame.


We can't see who you're responding to, or remember what they said. 


cloudbuster said:


> How long it take from the time you order to get the frame?
> all the frames I find on ebay say it takes 45 days I dont want to wait that long after I click buy.


This depends on whom you buy it from and what you're ordering. It you buy an in-stock frame, without custom paint, they can usually have it to your door in 10-14 days (USA). I ordered an in-stock frame but had it custom painted, so that takes 7-10 days for Hongfu. It took nine for me, so mine took 20 days from payment to me holding the sweet carbony goodness. If your frame isn't in stock, and you want it painted, I guess it could take up to about two months. I think most people have been getting their stuff pretty much dead-on when the lead time says.


----------



## Ruskko

im replying to cloudbuster,he deleted his post then redid it.


----------



## blend76

I was listening to news the other day and got little worried that the prices for charbon products may go significantly up in the near future. There was some talk about the undervaluation of chinese currency (RMB/renmimbi) and chinese govt committing to changes due to the crisis in Greece. I'm no economist so could somebody tell me whether I'm onto something or not.


----------



## cloudbuster

one more try to see if my post come live on this thread having script issues.

How long is taking for you guys to receive the frame, some of the ones I found on ebay say ship day around mid January.

thanks.


----------



## amenzies

Has anyone had any dealings with ICAN, Ihave been looking at the following 2 frames, have an FM028 just now and loving it but iching to try something else

made-in-ican.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-212959929/SP_AC053.html]SP-AC053 direct from

made-in-ican.en.alibaba.com/product/451968311-212959920/Carbon_fiber_bike_frame_carbon_road_bike_frame,SP-AC025-SPL on Alibaba.com


----------



## mjdwyer23

I was quoted 45 days, placed my order last week.



cloudbuster said:


> one more try to see if my post come live on this thread having script issues.
> 
> How long is taking for you guys to receive the frame, some of the ones I found on ebay say ship day around mid January.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## jacaco

Hi Mr cloudbuster, iam and spanish rider and i have bought some thing by alibaba to china (never by ebay), 2 frames, 1 wheelset, 1 microshift group and an integrated handlebar in diferent times.

the delivery time varied from 1 week in the best to 1 month...
up to know i have ordered a new frame and i have been given 45 days before i can enjoy it...or maybe more, the important thing is that we have to be patient.....
hope to have been helpfull to you...


----------



## vladvm

last year when i ordered frameset on ebay, it took only 9 business days from the time I paypal until it arrived on my doorsteps.


----------



## nbwallace

*I just placed an order with them*



amenzies said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with ICAN, Ihave been looking at the following 2 frames, have an FM028 just now and loving it but iching to try something else
> 
> made-in-ican.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-212959929/SP_AC053.html]SP-AC053 direct from
> 
> made-in-ican.en.alibaba.com/product/451968311-212959920/Carbon_fiber_bike_frame_carbon_road_bike_frame,SP-AC025-SPL on Alibaba.com


They were pretty responsive once I got their messages out of my spam folder. I ordered two frames and sundry other parts. Including a 54cm AC053. They told me about three weeks.


----------



## amenzies

Cheers thats the frame I am looking at did you go for the ISP version



nbwallace said:


> They were pretty responsive once I got their messages out of my spam folder. I ordered two frames and sundry other parts. Including a 54cm AC053. They told me about three weeks.


----------



## nbwallace

*I went non ISP*

I ordered the AC053 non-ISP in 3K matte. I will try to get a weight and post some photos when I get it. I plan to use an Ultegra 6700 group set I have sitting around. I'm just hoping it will be lighter than my Scattante CFR which is at 16.7 lbs using Dura Ace 7800.


----------



## amenzies

ted weight for frame is 1000+- 40g &370 for the fork have you just ordered it as they told me they had 54cm frames in stock


----------



## Ruskko

prices for the ac053
Thank you very much for your inquiry and get interested with our product.

The frame is new Aero bike frame.Its cable is running internal and headset is 1-/1-8" and 1-1/2". Its has size 50cm,52cm,54cm,56cm and 58cm. The Bottom bracket is BB30 and BSA. The price is

SP-AC053:USD575/set incluing fork and seatpost for matt black finish.
Shipping cost: USD87 by EMS.

I wonder the size 54cm could suit for you, now the size 54cm is available. I send the geometry for your refernece,pls check.

Pls feel free to contact me if you have any questions.
Looking forward to your news again.

Best Regards


----------



## nbwallace

*Ac-053*

Yes the stated weight is ~1kg but I'll defer until I can weigh it since stated weights are frequently optimistic. I think the delay is because there was a AC-036 full suspension 29er MTB frame in the order and I am not sure what the supply of those is now. Both are fairly new fames.

I code the frame because I think the Foil is one of the nicest frames I've seen in quite a while. I was also considering the 098, which is very attractive and supposedly aero.


----------



## amenzies

I have an FM028that I have been very happy with iching to try something new but cannot make my mind up it's either FM015, FM0039 the 098 or the foil rep too many choices


----------



## slabber

roadbikesaram said:


> Hello Vee, my first post here, but I have been spending the last weeks going through a couple of hundreds of pages with posts regarding cheap carbon frames, mostly on this forum but also on some other forums.
> 
> The verdict about carbonzone and dengfu is clear. It is the same sales company with two different sales channels.
> Carbonzone/dengfu, hongfu and gotobike etc, are sales companies without own factories, and almost all of the frames seems to be coming from a company called flybike which would explain why different sales companies is showing similar pictures.
> 
> I hope that helped shed som light.


The HongFu factory tour thread would be a good read for you - I believe them to be one of the actual factories... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/i-have-date-jenny-hong-fu-tomorrow-227718.html


----------



## knef

slabber said:


> The HongFu factory tour thread would be a good read for you - I believe them to be one of the actual factories...


Could also be that she arranged a tour at Flybike. I think they all work as trader for Flybike.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I'm going to be in Shenzhen in january, perhaps I could arrange a tour.


----------



## mjb152

What's an average shipping time from Shenzhen to the UK? Once it says "dispatched from the sorting centre" does that mean it's airborne?


----------



## mjdwyer23

The FM098 is in production, my frame will ship in December.


----------



## bikerdude221

Crappymonkey said:


> I'm interested to know if you get hit with duty and taxes. It's always random with me.


Well the frame arrived today... It was lost at sea for 13 days till Canada Customs took it into their hand. 

Box was NEVER opened by customs but was held by them for 7 hours before handed over to Canada Post on the 16th.

NO DUTY nor any TAXES. Label on Customs paper work lists frame as $78 US.

Now just waiting on Marco in Brazil to get me the decals.


----------



## danny87

bikerdude221 said:


> Well the frame arrived today... It was lost at sea for 13 days till Canada Customs took it into their hand.
> 
> Box was NEVER opened by customs but was held by them for 7 hours before handed over to Canada Post on the 16th.
> 
> NO DUTY nor any TAXES. Label on Customs paper work lists frame as $78 US.
> 
> Now just waiting on Marco in Brazil to get me the decals.



Snap waiting on Marco too.

I ordered on the 1st November some custom decals, I asked him how long but he never replied, on his website under FAQ it says 3 weeks.. So to be fair its not been 3 weeks.

However the sooner they get here the better, as I can't paint the bloody bike untill I get them and therefore can not proceed with the build


----------



## dontno

*My Chinarello*

My chinarello from Kodhe arrived today. I can say in perfect order. Took only 8 days to be transported from China to Spain. Passed customes. had to pay a little but....
I am very busy now building it up. Will post photos asap. Have to thank Ruby. She and her mates from Kodhe are terrific.


----------



## DudeMtn

jacaco said:


> try to reach 10 post...sorry 8


I am going to have to employ the same - uh - ploy  I had over 100 posts a while back but haven't crept back in many months. Can't remember any info from before so starting over. Nice work.


----------



## cxl98904

*my chinarello*



dontno said:


> My chinarello from Kodhe arrived today. I can say in perfect order. Took only 8 days to be transported from China to Spain. Passed customes. had to pay a little but....
> I am very busy now building it up. Will post photos asap. Have to thank Ruby. She and her mates from Kodhe are terrific.



agreed ruby was quite responsive via email, placed my order took about a week to get to california. there were no shipping fees or paypal fee unless it was rolled in to the total amount. it came w/ frame, fork, headset, and seatpost clamp. now i need to decide which group to go w/.


----------



## robc in wi

knef said:


> Could also be that she arranged a tour at Flybike. I think they all work as trader for Flybike.


I think that you posted your "one factory" theory on another page. It's pretty well established that Hong Fu, Deng Fu, and Miracle all have their own factories although they are fairly small operations. Further proof is that all of these companies offer some frames that no one else does. Just because Flybike says "minimum order 10" doesn't mean that they supply everyone else.


----------



## asherstash1

mjb152 said:


> What's an average shipping time from Shenzhen to the UK? Once it says "dispatched from the sorting centre" does that mean it's airborne?


only a few days pal. the only hold up you will get is at our (uk) customs end, they shift the stuff asap out there


----------



## Crappymonkey

bikerdude221 said:


> Well the frame arrived today... It was lost at sea for 13 days till Canada Customs took it into their hand.
> 
> Box was NEVER opened by customs but was held by them for 7 hours before handed over to Canada Post on the 16th.
> 
> NO DUTY nor any TAXES. Label on Customs paper work lists frame as $78 US.
> 
> Now just waiting on Marco in Brazil to get me the decals.


Thanks for the reply :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruskko

how much does greatkeenbike charge for there pinarello frames>?


----------



## robc in wi

Do what everyone else does, go to their website and email them. I get prompt replies (next day) to my emails from Hongfu, Dengfu, and Miracle. Keep in mind that China is like 16 hours time difference so you won't always get a quick reply. Also remember that prices change with the exchange rate which is why none of them post prices on their websites.

I think I read some where in this long thread that it's like $700 painted and shipped but i could be wrong.


----------



## Izarra

*Ican Foil Replica*

I was curious about the rear derailleur cable routing of the AC-053 frameset and Anna sent me some pictures. The non-isp have an other seatpost ''clamp'' system than the original Foil.

She told me that the 52cm should be ready in about 2 months, they just made the mold.

Communication is very good, she reply fast.


----------



## Marquis10

Im looking for some nice decal for my fm015. Anyone can recommend a good site to buy it?


----------



## bikerdude221

Marquis10 said:


> Im looking for some nice decal for my fm015. Anyone can recommend a good site to buy it?


There is Marco Pollo in Brazil
Stickers Design
Marco Pollo [email protected]

He has been mentioned quite a few times in this Forum... No complaints on him. Price is VERY reasonable too!


----------



## kngr8

someone have geometry of 053? Thanks


----------



## dontno

*Left/right*

When I was cabeling mu chinarelli I wondered why my brake shifters left were commanding my front brakes while my right hand shifters did the rear brakes??!!
Is there a commitment or is there a special reason for it. Does anybody know why?


----------



## MojoHamuki

Local Hero said:


> The fake Pinarello buyer has opened a dispute with paypal.


Its interesting - you look on ebay and there are a TON (in weight too) of Dogmas. I mean come on. This is one of Pinny's top of the line bikes, how can there really be SOOO many Dogmas/Prince frames and so few other used Pinarellos frames like the FPs? 

So as a buyer you have to ask yourself, why is that SOOO many people who supposedly bought real Pinarellos are so dissatisfied and are putting them up on Ebay? 

Usually those things that are so high end and amazing dont have like 300 listings on ebay at any given time. So it has to raise SOME kind of question in your mind as a buyer. 

Note: I'm not saying anything about actual Pinarellos (I'm actually a fan) but more about buyer beware and how messed up it is now that its so easy to scam someone off ebay on this frame.


----------



## dontno

MojoHamuki said:


> Its interesting - you look on ebay and there are a TON (in weight too) of Dogmas. I mean come on. This is one of Pinny's top of the line bikes, how can there really be SOOO many Dogmas/Prince frames and so few other used Pinarellos frames like the FPs?
> 
> So as a buyer you have to ask yourself, why is that SOOO many people who supposedly bought real Pinarellos are so dissatisfied and are putting them up on Ebay?
> 
> Usually those things that are so high end and amazing dont have like 300 listings on ebay at any given time. So it has to raise SOME kind of question in your mind as a buyer.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying anything about actual Pinarellos (I'm actually a fan) but more about buyer beware and how messed up it is now that its so easy to scam someone off ebay on this frame.


Why are there so many people wanting to sell ther Volkswagen. BMW or Mercedes....???? instead of Ferraris Lada's or whatever... Fill in for yourselves.


----------



## MojoHamuki

no no no - I'm not saying it like that. Sure - people sell for all kinds of reasons. 

I'm saying wouldn't you be suspicious as to "why" BMW 750LI loaded with features selling at $91,200 (to which you see far fewer on the road overall due to price) far out weighs the number of Volkswagen Jettas at $23,000

Just saying I'd be asking either "is this real? or is there something wrong with the BMW that everyone is trying to unload it - either way it would make me want to do some more research before buying. Looking at the listing on ebay - I'd think everyone and there grandmother owns a Dogma or Prince. More so than a Look, Cannondale, Giant, Felt, Specialized etc (maybe even in that price range of the competitors bikes combined) 

I currently own a Chinerello, a FM028 and in the past have owned a Pinarello 3:13 Carbon frame, and a Canondale R5. I've liked them all. But go on ebay and see how many Pinarello FP's, 3:13, 4:13's are for sale. You have to combine them all to equal how many Dogma/Princes in so many variations are for sale. That raises some red flags that the top of the line bike used far out weighs frames from the same company that have been in circulation and far more affordable. 

Usually companies make less product of the higher end products knowing that there will be less buyers due to cost. Right?


----------



## MojoHamuki

Sorry for deviated so far from the forum topic. I just had to reply to the original post on the poor guy that got rip off 

now back on forum track


----------



## dontno

*My chinarello*

my last love and ....not for sale. (not ready yet)


----------



## robc in wi

Looks good but I have read several times that the one piece bar/stem combos are really flexy, hopefully not yours too.


----------



## fab4

You should have waited for the newer mould with aero seatpost and aero tubing. Nice frame nevertheless.


----------



## Ventruck

Izarra said:


> I was curious about the rear derailleur cable routing of the AC-053 frameset and Anna sent me some pictures. The non-isp have an other seatpost ''clamp'' system than the original Foil.
> 
> She told me that the 52cm should be ready in about 2 months, they just made the mold.
> 
> Communication is very good, she reply fast.


Now I wouldn't go running around acting like I had a Scott Foil, but I'd totally want the frame because of the shape. Sweet mother.


----------



## Ruskko

im waiting for someone to grab the ac053 before i order mine i wanna see the bike assembled


----------



## Marquis10

bikerdude221 said:


> There is Marco Pollo in Brazil
> Stickers Design
> Marco Pollo [email protected]
> 
> He has been mentioned quite a few times in this Forum... No complaints on him. Price is VERY reasonable too!


thanks!


----------



## jcslp15

Anymore fm098 news?


----------



## maxxevv

Marquis10 said:


> Im looking for some nice decal for my fm015. Anyone can recommend a good site to buy it?


These certainly look sweet ! Both versions look good ! One of the neater ISP designs I've seen so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxevv

Ruskko said:


> im waiting for someone to grab the ac053 before i order mine i wanna see the bike assembled


Then you'll have to wait for quite a while more ... which is sometime next year when someone can hope to get their hands on one...


----------



## Ruskko

maxxevv said:


> Then you'll have to wait for quite a while more ... which is sometime next year when someone can hope to get their hands on one...


clearly u have noidea what your talking about considering anna confirmd they have 54cm's ready to ship as of last week


----------



## jcslp15

I dont know if this is appropriate to bring up here. But do group buys decrease the price of the frames? anyone interested in the FM098?


----------



## mmatrix

*hard choice. either a venge copy or a foil copy.*



Izarra said:


> I was curious about the rear derailleur cable routing of the AC-053 frameset and Anna sent me some pictures. The non-isp have an other seatpost ''clamp'' system than the original Foil.
> 
> She told me that the 52cm should be ready in about 2 months, they just made the mold.
> 
> Communication is very good, she reply fast.


hard choice. either a venge copy fmo98 or a foil copy.
lucky i don't have to choose between the real versions. HARDLY going to be an expensive mistake choosing either one.


----------



## mjdwyer23

jcslp15 said:


> I dont know if this is appropriate to bring up here. But do group buys decrease the price of the frames? anyone interested in the FM098?


Group buys are a disaster. Save yourself the trouble and spend $50 extra to order one unit


----------



## mjdwyer23

mmatrix said:


> hard choice. either a venge copy fmo98 or a foil copy.
> lucky i don't have to choose between the real versions. HARDLY going to be an expensive mistake choosing either one.


Yeah, just buy them both and figure it out later!


----------



## Marquis10

mmatrix said:


> hard choice. either a venge copy fmo98 or a foil copy.
> lucky i don't have to choose between the real versions. HARDLY going to be an expensive mistake choosing either one.


Da foil copy looks awesome!


----------



## maxxevv

Ruskko said:


> clearly u have noidea what your talking about considering anna confirmd they have 54cm's ready to ship as of last week


Right .. so its still gonna be next year by the time you order yours right ??


----------



## nbwallace

*I ordered an 053 last week*

It's 54cm I was told that it would ship within three weeks. My buddy ordered a full suspicion 29er frame. By combining the orders we saved a bit on shipping. My understanding is that if you order 10 of the full suspension bikes the price falls from $720 to $650.


----------



## nbwallace

*053 seatpost*



Crappymonkey said:


> I don't have access to a picture at the moment but can anybody explain the seatpost adjustment in the non-isp 053 frame? It doesn't have a collar or a bolt in the side if the frame like the foil does.


It has a bolt through the top of the top tube. As shown in the attached photo


----------



## Crappymonkey

I received an email third morning that said the 54 cm was available now. 

I don't have access to a picture at the moment but can anybody explain the seatpost adjustment in the non-isp 053 frame? It doesn't have a collar or a bolt in the side if the frame like the foil does.


----------



## Crappymonkey

nbwallace said:


> It has a bolt through the top of the top tube. As shown in the attached photo



Thanks for the picture. How does that bolt keep the seatpost in place? (sorry about the stupid question )


----------



## kngr8

Someone have geometry of 053? Thanks


----------



## Crappymonkey

kngr8 said:


> Someone have geometry of 053? Thanks


I have the 54 cm and 56 cm. I'll post them for you when I get home from work tonight if someone else doesn't do it first.


----------



## RC28

Ruskko said:


> how much does greatkeenbike charge for there pinarello frames>?


You have to email them and ask the for a price quote.

I got a quote for a painted one for $540 shipped.


----------



## kngr8

Crappymonkey said:


> I have the 54 cm and 56 cm. I'll post them for you when I get home from work tonight if someone else doesn't do it first.


Thanks, i send you a pm with my mail. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Urb

Crappymonkey said:


> Thanks for the picture. How does that bolt keep the seatpost in place? (sorry about the stupid question )


It's a wedge. The bold simple holds the wedge in place. As more pressure is applied downwards on the seatpost the more friction is created. This would be more effective holding the seatpost in place over a clamp. Good engineering here.


----------



## mrbubbles

Urb said:


> It's a wedge. The bold simple holds the wedge in place. As more pressure is applied downwards on the seatpost the more friction is created. This would be more effective holding the seatpost in place over a clamp. Good engineering here.


Specialized E5 aerotec had those style of wedges, very effective.


----------



## Izarra

mmatrix said:


> hard choice. either a venge copy fmo98 or a foil copy.
> lucky i don't have to choose between the real versions. HARDLY going to be an expensive mistake choosing either one.


I was thinking the same but the weight difference can help make a decision

FM098 
frame 1150+-50g,
fork 380+-20g,

AC053:
Frame weight:1000±40g
Fork weight：370±20g

Hard choice:idea:


----------



## mjdwyer23

Planet X selling the FM098? 
» More Planet X n2a shots Shed Fire : Designing for On-One, Titus and Planet X from Calderdale.


----------



## Urb

mjdwyer23 said:


> Planet X selling the FM098?
> » More Planet X n2a shots Shed Fire : Designing for On-One, Titus and Planet X from Calderdale.


Similarities but a different frame for sure.

Take a look here

Gallery: Planet X Unveil 2012 Road Bikes - BikeRadar


----------



## Vee

I came here to post the new Planet X bikes. They also have an Exocet 2 they unveiled, but pictures are scarce of this, yet. I am willing to bet someone can find these frames if they look hard enough. If not now, soon.

I have a good contact with Loice at GoToBike, who used to sell the original Exocet, so perhaps she will be a good person to ask about these new frames.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks for the link, cool looking frame!


----------



## mjdwyer23

FM098 is in production now, haven't seen anyone with it yet.


----------



## maxxevv

Izarra said:


> I was thinking the same but the weight difference can help make a decision
> 
> FM098
> frame 1150+-50g,
> fork 380+-20g,
> 
> AC053:
> Frame weight:1000±40g
> Fork weight：370±20g
> 
> Hard choice:idea:


But that's claimed weight ... nobody has verified that both are accurate.... has anyone ??


----------



## mjdwyer23

Quick update, my FM098 is in paint and will ship next week. The rest of the build kit is here, can't wait to get it and build it up before the snow comes!


----------



## solarFlash

Hmm it looks like the rear derailleur cable exits right into the quick release in that pic. The foil cable actually exits in a different location. Wonder if that will cause issues with the build?

See eipc cycles website for images of the cable exit on the foil...



Izarra said:


> I was curious about the rear derailleur cable routing of the AC-053 frameset and Anna sent me some pictures. The non-isp have an other seatpost ''clamp'' system than the original Foil.
> 
> She told me that the 52cm should be ready in about 2 months, they just made the mold.
> 
> Communication is very good, she reply fast.


----------



## jcslp15

mjdwyer23 said:


> Quick update, my FM098 is in paint and will ship next week. The rest of the build kit is here, can't wait to get it and build it up before the snow comes!


Can't wait to see it. My estimates on when it will be finished?
Also did u get BSA or bb30?


----------



## Evangelion

*china Pinarello with aero seatpos*

w ww.greatkeenbike.com/main/home/cp_detail.php?id=116&nowmenuid=12&cpath=0009:&catid=0]GreatKeen Bike Sport Equipment Co.,Ltd


w ww.aliexpress.com/fm-store/206707/211329675/Road-Frame-pinarello-D2-aero.html]Road Frame pinarello D2 aero - Wholesale products with online transaction


get it !! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomr

Has anyone ordered the FM098 in UD yet? I'm betting its going to look badass.


----------



## mjdwyer23

jcslp15 said:


> Can't wait to see it. My estimates on when it will be finished?
> Also did u get BSA or bb30?


Yeah I'm pretty stoked, the rest of my build kit is here ready to go. They said it is in paint this week and will ship next week. I ordered a BSA frame because of timing, I don't think BB30 ones are in production yet.


----------



## mjdwyer23

solarFlash said:


> I'm thinking about going BSA instead of BB30 too. Are there any real benefits for going for BB30? currently BSA chainsets can be had for much cheaper especially used.


There's plenty of debate out there. I know that my team mates who use BB30 complain about creakiness and extra maintenance compared to BSA, but I did it for timing.


----------



## solarFlash

I'm thinking about going BSA instead of BB30 too. Are there any real benefits for going for BB30? currently BSA chainsets can be had for much cheaper especially used.


----------



## Marquis10

solarFlash said:


> I'm thinking about going BSA instead of BB30 too. Are there any real benefits for going for BB30? currently BSA chainsets can be had for much cheaper especially used.


Agree with you. The BSA bearing is way cheaper compare to bb30. But whats the difference in terms of performance? Is it justify to pay more for bb30?


----------



## Ruskko

oooo just lookd at the fm098 for the first time drool!i might get 1 depending how stiff it is


----------



## antifocus

For me, BB30 is lighter but requires special tools to install and overhaul the bearing. BB30 also tend to creak after some time. PF30 is about to replace BB30 for SRAM I think.
I went to BSA to save all the trouble.


----------



## amenzies

damitamit 

did you have any issues fitting the crudguards

Alan


----------



## damitamit

Built up my FM028 a few weeks ago now. The idea was to build it up as a cheap winter bike (but with a comparable weight to my summer bike). Was a pretty painless process. Only took 14 days to arrive and everything went together fine, no issues. I've done a couple of 100 mile rides on it now, as well a few shorter rides, and it rides well. Seems a little stiffer than my main bike, a Isaac Impulse, but still quite comfortable. I'm happy with the way it has turned out!

It's a Matt carbon finish, decked out with a mix of Rival/Force, Soul s2.0 wheels and ofcourse mudguards (Crud Roadracer). Got the decals done here in England by Casement Signs (Casement Signs). James was very good to deal with and the decals arrived in 2 days. Weighs 16.5lbs on the digital fishing scales.


















































More pics here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107765230154583117106/albums/5676680232893595217

Amit


----------



## damitamit

Nope. Just followed the tips video on their site.


----------



## DudeMtn

*My FM015*

Well, here is my China rig....

FM015 - Matte Black, Deng Fu (58)
Vuelta Corsa Pro 33mm clinchers
Shimano 105 - 5600 - Black Groupo
Stem, Bars - Pinarello MoST 
Seatpost - Ritchey Pro
Shimano SPD
Fizik' Saddle


----------



## MKO

amazing bikes... guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruskko

whats the price qoute ppl have been getting for the fm098?i was qouted 1k today and i almost **** a brick


----------



## robc in wi

Ruskko said:


> whats the price qoute ppl have been getting for the fm098?i was qouted 1k today and i almost **** a brick


I was initially quoted $548 bare bones, then the price went to $648. I think that the Chinese companies are totally aware that they have a hot product and are pricing accordingly. I was pretty stoked about the 098 but started to realize that it more than I can afford to spend and the geometry is borderline too agressive for my inflexable lower back. Which is why I will be buying a FM028 or Miracle mc008 in a few weeks. Kind of takes the fun out of building it up when the frame price gets too high IMO.


----------



## robc in wi

Deleted


----------



## Dankbeme

*Miracle Trade New Model 2012 - MC055*

chatting with lisa zhu at miracle trade and she shared photos and geometry for their 2012 model called the MC055 as best I can tell from the photos and geometry sent. MC0xx is MT model naming system normally and the file name was MT-MC055.jpg

She says it is Road and TT all in one bike.

Lisa said that so far only 54cm 12k have been produced and 54cm 3k is in production.

fork 430G
frame 1090
seat post 268

$520 USD


----------



## Dankbeme

robc in wi said:


> I was initially quoted $548 bare bones, then the price went to $648. I think that the Chinese companies are totally aware that they have a hot product and are pricing accordingly. I was pretty stoked about the 098 but started to realize that it more than I can afford to spend and the geometry is borderline too agressive for my inflexable lower back. Which is why I will be buying a FM028 or Miracle mc008 in a few weeks. Kind of takes the fun out of building it up when the frame price gets too high IMO.


From a Skype chat with Dengfu:
Dankbeme: Hello! What is the price of your FM098 in 3k? Is 56cm in stock?
Dengfu: 668usd for sample price with clear coating include frame and fork and seat post
Dengfu: have stock


----------



## Ruskko

yea at that price im just gonna say **** it and get a legit company frame


----------



## robc in wi

Well I'm not sure where Russko got the $1000 figure but I can get a 3k Miracle mc008 (Madone/fm028 clone) non-ISP for $365 so that's $300 cheaper. Apples and oranges I know but when the 098 price started to creep up I new that it was probably more than I wanted to spend. And since no one is has even received a 098 yet it's probably better to sit on the fence right now. Nice looking aero frame, way prettier than the foil replica which is kind of fugly IMO.


----------



## Ruskko

tony told me 670frame,45,paint and 90 for shipping...that is not a cheaper solution to buying a brand frame...and if i wanted just a basicly looking frame id get 1 i wanted something similar to the venge


----------



## skaas

How do the ebay carbon clinchers compare to the Real Design wheels?


----------



## Urb

Dankbeme said:


> chatting with lisa zhu at miracle trade and she shared photos and geometry for their 2012 model called the REUV
> 
> She says it is Road and TT all in one bike. It has a very Felt AR look to it without the lower hump on the down tube. But the seat post on the Miracle bike is huge!
> 
> Lisa said that so far only 54cm 12k have been produced and 54cm 3k is in production.
> 
> Looks stiff. Too stiff? The Geo looks very TT.
> 
> fork 430G
> frame 1090
> seat post 268
> 
> $520 USD


Reminds me of a S5


----------



## independentmind

roadbikesaram said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I do not know if I dare to mention this on this forum, but I am looking for a Triathlon frame :blush2:.
> 
> This will be my first tribike and the first bike that I build so any advice is welcome.
> 
> Since it is a tribike, I am now leaning towards a FM018 dengfu frame since the seatpost angle can be set to up to 78 degrees. The only things to watch out for this frame seems to be the rear tyre clearance and getting the right reaar brake.
> 
> Should I consider any other frames for a tribike?
> For my untrained eye the dengfu's FM011 looks identical to Hongfu's HF-FM012
> and dengfu's FM020 looks identical to the Hongfu HF-FM052. But it seems to me that these frame has a geomatry that is less well suited for triathlin (seat post angle).
> What I find slightly worrying is that hongfu does not sell a corresponding model to the dengfu FM018.
> 
> So any advices? Should I go with a FM018? most owners seems very happy with it.


I have the FM020 equivalent with a different seatpost option that puts me in a more forward position. I like the frame, and I've raced it now for two seasons. My only complaint is that it is VERY steep, which can actually be good later in the season when I'm more flexible.

I've seen the FM018 in a few races rebadged as something else, I spoke to one guy who absolutely raved about it. It seems like most people online are very happy with it. I like the position of the rear brake as-well. The tubes also have a nice shape.

You may want to look at the planet-x exocet, there are open mould versions of this frame out there.

Also, consider having your frame painted, or just going with black instead of just the weave with clear on top (this isn't a look for everyone, it has grown on me though, the bike looks evil, mine's all black...period) In the end it's nice not to have another Cervelo on the rack (mind you...those are bloody nice)

Get quotes from more than one source, these TT frames have really gone up in price since I bought mine.

/end rant


----------



## jcslp15

if that is not an S5, i don't know what is


----------



## maxxevv

Dankbeme said:


> chatting with lisa zhu at miracle trade and she shared photos and geometry for their 2012 model called the REUV
> 
> She says it is Road and TT all in one bike. It has a very Felt AR look to it without the lower hump on the down tube. But the seat post on the Miracle bike is huge!
> 
> Lisa said that so far only 54cm 12k have been produced and 54cm 3k is in production.
> 
> Looks stiff. Too stiff? The Geo looks very TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fork 430G
> frame 1090
> seat post 268
> 
> $520 USD


That's a Cervelo S5 ! 










Though I don't quite like the aesthetics but the geometry is spot on for me !  :thumbsup:

And at the very least the price is fair compared to the FM098.


----------



## amenzies

What tyres do you have on the bike, just asking as I have set of crudguards that I used on another bike but look kind of tight when trying on my FM028,



damitamit said:


> Nope. Just followed the tips video on their site.


----------



## medialab

*New mould?*



fab4 said:


> You should have waited for the newer mould with aero seatpost and aero tubing. Nice frame nevertheless.




There's a new Chinarello Dogma mould on the way? No more round seat-post?


----------



## FTR

When that is available in a Matt black UD 58cm I am all over it.


----------



## amenzies

need 1 more post to post links


----------



## amenzies

Is this the new Dogma mould 

www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/806051/...on-road-bicycle-frame-and-fork-50-52.html]Buy Pinarello frame and fork, Pinarello Dogma2 carbon frame and fork 58cm, 2012 Pinarello Dogma2 bike frame, Free shipping 2012 Pinarello Dogma2 60.1 W4 carbon road bicycle frame and fork 50,52,54,56,58cm, wholesale at Aliexpress.com



medialab said:


> There's a new Chinarello Dogma mould on the way? No more round seat-post?


----------



## medialab

Hey Amenzies,

Dead link but probably not. All of the Chinarello Dogma frames out now have a round seat post. The "2012" in the description just refers to the updated paint job that they are shipping with now. A few pages back Fab4 commented on a Dogma pic saying that the OP should have waited for the new mould. I've been considering this frame for awhile and just want to confirm that it will be updated.


----------



## amenzies

medialab

Take a look at these look like the new aero seat post to me

Road Frame pinarello D2 aero - Wholesale products with online transaction


----------



## damitamit

amenzies said:


> What tyres do you have on the bike, just asking as I have set of crudguards that I used on another bike but look kind of tight when trying on my FM028,


Conti GP 4 Seasons 23c


----------



## amenzies

damitamit said:


> Conti GP 4 Seasons 23c


Cheers will try some lower profile tyres, one's I have seem to be slightly bigger than regular 23s


----------



## medialab

Thanks Amenzie,

Exactly what I was looking for. Do you know when these came out? And,do you know if they have these with the updated paint design? Thanks


----------



## svard75

maxxevv said:


> That's a Cervelo S5 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I don't quite like the aesthetics but the geometry is spot on for me !  :thumbsup:
> 
> And at the very least the price is fair compared to the FM098.


It's not. It might look similar but look at the inside of the triangle for both bikes and you'll notice a few locations that aren't spot on. I wouldn't doubt that they made an attempt to copy it, however I see plenty of TT frames that look similar with subtle differences. Which btw leads me to my next point I don't see an issue if the Chinese are copying big brand frames with some subtle differences, after all don't the big name companies copy each other on occasion?


----------



## amenzies

medialab said:


> Thanks Amenzie,
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for. Do you know when these came out? And,do you know if they have these with the updated paint design? Thanks


I have just started searching for Pinarello frames so dont know when they appeared, thinking about going for a Team Sky one myself, was looking at FM098 but think it might be to stiff for what I want & the Pinarello reps are way cheaper


----------



## amenzies

medialab try this link think these might be new colours

CyclingYong Small Orders Online Store


----------



## antifocus

The price is very competitive for a aero bike like this IMO.
Don't really like the TT/Normal seatpost however.


----------



## medialab

So now that the GreatKeen Dogma's have aero seat-posts (and revised chain-stays?) what are the distinguishing characteristics that separate "real ones" from "copies"?


----------



## solarFlash

REUV looks very interesting! The fm098 is now out of the picture for me due to the price compared with the foil and s5 clones. Can anyone see where the gear cables are routed on the REUV miracle trade bike? Are they tucked in behind the stem on the toptube and fed into the downtube like the S5?


----------



## mickiii

I have the base model white S5, and that looks almost exactly like the real deal. The main giveaway from what I can see is the cable-routing.

Not sure if I like to see this copy on the road, since I have the real deal, but I guess it was inevitable. Somebody has to contribute to the manufactures marketing budgets 



Dankbeme said:


> chatting with lisa zhu at miracle trade and she shared photos and geometry for their 2012 model called the REUV
> 
> She says it is Road and TT all in one bike. It has a very Felt AR look to it without the lower hump on the down tube. But the seat post on the Miracle bike is huge!
> 
> Lisa said that so far only 54cm 12k have been produced and 54cm 3k is in production.
> 
> Looks stiff. Too stiff? The Geo looks very TT.
> 
> fork 430G
> frame 1090
> seat post 268
> 
> $520 USD


----------



## Dankbeme

svard75 said:


> It's not. It might look similar but look at the inside of the triangle for both bikes and you'll notice a few locations that aren't spot on. I wouldn't doubt that they made an attempt to copy it, however I see plenty of TT frames that look similar with subtle differences. Which btw leads me to my next point I don't see an issue if the Chinese are copying big brand frames with some subtle differences, after all don't the big name companies copy each other on occasion?


"Imitation is the sincerest of flattery." - Charles Caleb Colton, Lacon, volume I, no. 183
(1780 - 1832)


----------



## maxxevv

svard75 said:


> It's not. It might look similar but look at the inside of the triangle for both bikes and you'll notice a few locations that aren't spot on. I wouldn't doubt that they made an attempt to copy it, however I see plenty of TT frames that look similar with subtle differences. Which btw leads me to my next point I don't see an issue if the Chinese are copying big brand frames with some subtle differences, after all don't the big name companies copy each other on occasion?


Well .. I see the cable routing is different for the brakes. But for say 90+% of the 'informed' cycling community out there... when you see one in the flesh without a direct comparison, they won't spot the differences! BTW, the bike frames in the picts are of slightly different sizes, which explains some of the subtle differences a little. But yes... they are not 100% identical. 

I do think a matt black build with some gloss translucent stickers would make the bike look pretty slick.


----------



## mjdwyer23

S5 knockoff. Crazy! Wonder when we'll start seeing those on the streets?


----------



## bevo21

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3430289-post2236.html

There are still people having problems with the rear brake. See link above for my solution, seems it worked also for others.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Damn. Because of the last few pages I'm now torn between the fm015 (my original choice), ac053, new dogma copy with the aero seatpost (is the frame asymmetrical like a real one?), and the s5 copy.

I'm looking to build up a bad weather bike over the winter so I don't have to take my BMC out in the rain lol.


----------



## svard75

maxxevv said:


> Well .. I see the cable routing is different for the brakes. But for say 90+% of the 'informed' cycling community out there... when you see one in the flesh without a direct comparison, they won't spot the differences! BTW, the bike frames in the picts are of slightly different sizes, which explains some of the subtle differences a little. But yes... they are not 100% identical.
> 
> I do think a matt black build with some gloss translucent stickers would make the bike look pretty slick.


Sorry didn't mean to sound rude by my last post. I thought about that after and yes it's very close and you're right most of the cycling community wouldn't know the difference without a real one beside it.


----------



## brenmann1

Dankbeme said:


> chatting with lisa zhu at miracle trade and she shared photos and geometry for their 2012 model called the REUV
> 
> She says it is Road and TT all in one bike. It has a very Felt AR look to it without the lower hump on the down tube. But the seat post on the Miracle bike is huge!
> 
> Lisa said that so far only 54cm 12k have been produced and 54cm 3k is in production.
> 
> Looks stiff. Too stiff? The Geo looks very TT.
> 
> fork 430G
> frame 1090
> seat post 268
> 
> $520 USD


That frame looks great. Do you have the email contact for Lisa at Miracle Trade? Or anyone else there that is legit?
Thanks


----------



## mmatrix

*re fmo98 cost too high*

the cost of the fm098 has risen alot.

lets not order any for a while and if you do send an inquiry re the price reply with Thanks but no thanks. too expensive for a chinese copy.


----------



## MojoHamuki

Anyone know what frame this from Rossetti? Is it a FM015 or FM028? ISP.


----------



## maxxevv

svard75 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to sound rude by my last post. I thought about that after and yes it's very close and you're right most of the cycling community wouldn't know the difference without a real one beside it.


Oh, no worries... didn't find it rude at all. It was a fair statement of facts, found no malice in the wording at all. 

But seriously, I do not dig the aesthetics for this frameset. If it was the AC053 or the FM098 with the geometry of the FM028, yes .. most definitely a consideration as a secondary bike to my Colnago EPS. 

Though only if they kept the price below US$500/-


----------



## f3rg

MojoHamuki said:


> Anyone know what frame this from Rossetti? Is it a FM015 or FM028? ISP.


Those chainstays are too fat for it to be an FM015, and the seat tube makes it obvious it's neither frame you mentioned.


----------



## maxxevv

Looks closer to a FM028, though the seattube looks different... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3626216-post271.html


----------



## hansonator69

Kestrel 4000 lookalike?


----------



## jcslp15

after looking more closely at the dengfu picks for the fm098, does it seem like the fork is actually quite different looking (non-aero) compared to the venge?

not to mention that 1-1/2 lower bearing size


----------



## mrcreosote

MojoHamuki said:


> Anyone know what frame this from Rossetti? Is it a FM015 or FM028? ISP.


https://www.yishunbike.com/ysfm032-monocoque-carbon-road-frame-p-179.html


----------



## MojoHamuki

mrcreosote said:


> http://www.yishunbike.com/ysfm032-monocoque-carbon-road-frame-p-179.html


Thanks


----------



## chinarelloman

medialab said:


> So now that the GreatKeen Dogma's have aero seat-posts (and revised chain-stays?) what are the distinguishing characteristics that separate "real ones" from "copies"?


it's not as easy but the knockoffs dont have the ribbing near the bb and I think the angle where the top tube and seat stays meet is different.


----------



## tomecki

Is any body on here riding these frames around 6'5"? I ride a 58cm frame right now but the top tube is pretty long (590mm) and my seat post is long too. I still think the frame is a little bit too small for me. 
Would any of these frames being discussed here fit me? Thanks.


----------



## tomecki

tomecki said:


> Is any body on here riding these frames around 6'5"? I ride a 58cm frame right now but the top tube is pretty long (590mm) and my seat post is long too. I still think the frame is a little bit too small for me.
> Would any of these frames being discussed here fit me? Thanks.


After doing a little research, I will answer my own question. I found some bigger frames on Deng-fu. I guess I should have looked harder before I posted.


----------



## fab4

medialab said:


> So now that the GreatKeen Dogma's have aero seat-posts (and revised chain-stays?) what are the distinguishing characteristics that separate "real ones" from "copies"?


Quiet easy. The Chinarello2's headtube is different compared to the real Dogma.


----------



## fab4

fab4 said:


> Quiet easy. The Chinarello2's headtube is different compared to the real Dogma.[/QUO
> 
> Real vs fake Dogma.


----------



## mastakilla

*Compact or Semi Compact Geometry?*

I would like to build one of these up. I am looking for preferably compact but would settle for semi compact geometry.

Any one know any specific frames?


----------



## mastakilla

*Compact or Semi Compact Geometry?*

Looking to find a chinese frame with compact or semi compact geo. Anyone have any suggestions


----------



## persondude27

fab4 said:


> fab4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet easy. The Chinarello2's headtube is different compared to the real Dogma.[/QUO
> 
> Real vs fake Dogma.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it took me quite a while to find any difference. I decided that the seat stays are slightly differently shaped (they look wider front-back on the fake). My highly untrained eyes can't see any difference between the fake and real headtube. I'm not saying there's no difference, but I am saying I wouldn't be able to tell between a real '11 Pina and a '09 Pina.
Click to expand...


----------



## medialab

Same here. Really hard to tell from the pictures. If I had both bikes sitting in front of me then yeah I'm sure I could tell but never having seen either one up close I have no frame for comparison.


----------



## mastakilla

*What do you guys think of this frame?*

This one caught my eye since it has a decent length head tube at 185. 

I am thinking about buying this.

Any comments from anyone with more experience than me? Anything else I should consider?


----------



## ichobi

WTF is up with FM098 price spike. Going above 700 usd and am sure replica bikes lose all the jazz it has going for. The whole point of buying replica is it's cheap and decent. I read someone got quoted 1k? I mean really? At this rate am sticking with the classic 015. 

I was originally quoted 548 USD for 098. I will mail back to ask if that quote still sticks.


----------



## mmatrix

*$550 max for 098*



ichobi said:


> WTF is up with FM098 price spike. Going above 700 usd and am sure replica bikes lose all the jazz it has going for. The whole point of buying replica is it's cheap and decent. I read someone got quoted 1k? I mean really? At this rate am sticking with the classic 015.
> 
> I was originally quoted 548 USD for 098. I will mail back to ask if that quote still sticks.


don't buy it at 700. I have told them it is too expensive. lets all set a price of 550 and see what happens


----------



## Rob81

S2 look-alike?
SP-AC031 direct from


----------



## redmarble

dontno said:


> my last love and ....not for sale. (not ready yet)



Where did you buy your bike from, dontro?

Nice bike by the way.


----------



## Timbuctoo

Pretty Cool bikes!


----------



## mastakilla

*Where to get FM028*

I am set on the FM028.

What is the cheapest/best place to get the frame/fork/seatpost combo in a 3k Matte?

Also, what bottom bracket should I buy? BB30 or BSA BB. I am a bit confused here and dont quite understand the new standard. I am going to build this up with a 2012 Ultegra Group from Ebay. Which bottom bracket will I need for that?


----------



## cxl98904

mastakilla said:


> I am set on the FM028.
> 
> What is the cheapest/best place to get the frame/fork/seatpost combo in a 3k Matte?
> 
> Also, what bottom bracket should I buy? BB30 or BSA BB. I am a bit confused here and dont quite understand the new standard. I am going to build this up with a 2012 Ultegra Group from Ebay. Which bottom bracket will I need for that?


deng fu for fm28 and bsa bb for shimano


----------



## MojoHamuki

mrcreosote said:


> http://www.yishunbike.com/ysfm032-monocoque-carbon-road-frame-p-179.html


Do you know what frame the FM032 is based on (if any)? not much talk about this frame on the forums.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Sent Miracle an email asking about the REUV, got some info on the FOIL copy instead: 

Thank you very much for your email. It is our pleasure to know your interest in our carbon bike frame. 

Please check the attached photos for your reference. Do you mean this one? It is our newest frame model. 

The prices as follow:

MT-MC053 Road frame&fork: USD530/set for clear coating.
Seatpost: free of charge
Headset: USD15/set
Shipping cost to USA by EMS: USD90

TOTAL COST: USD635

Please check the geometry for your reference too. We now have the size 54CM Non ISP and ISP Version&nbsp! ;in stock, will it be okay for you?

Looking for your news soon. 

--
Tks&Best regards,
Jack Chen
Email: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: jack,chen2010
Tel: +86-755-85212199


----------



## wolfesquire

looking to buy an ebay TT/Tri ISP Frameset and it posts weights of 1360g and 395g...is that with seatmast? 

Planning to build a TT/Tri speed machine w/ SRAM Rival, 88mm Tubulars, etc. for under $2,500


----------



## Crappymonkey

mjdwyer23 said:


> Sent Miracle an email asking about the REUV, got some info on the FOIL copy


Lol. I got pretty much the same email when I asked about the REUV on Wednesday. I sent him a link to this thread and the page with the REUV pictures. Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## hansonator69

That FOIL copy actually looks quite nice...


----------



## mjdwyer23

Crappymonkey said:


> Lol. I got pretty much the same email when I asked about the REUV on Wednesday. I sent him a link to this thread and the page with the REUV pictures. Still waiting for a reply.


My response got sent to my spam folder.  I attached a pic of the REUV when I replied.


----------



## maxxevv

hansonator69 said:


> That FOIL copy actually looks quite nice...


I do like the overall outlook of the frame, but the geometry is a tad too aggressive( to me at least).


----------



## Chadwick890

First post can you believe it? After reading through the post...finally im looking at getting a TM018 with the Dengfu aerobars but im hung up on sizing and wondering if you guys can help about which size i might fit?

Top Tube Range 53.0 - 55.0
Stem Length Range 8.0 - 10.0
Saddle-Bottom Bracket Position 78.3
Saddle-Pedal Position 95.5
Saddle-Ground Position 103.3
Cranklength 175.0
Aero Bar Size M
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Minimal 7.2
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Moderate 12.6
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Intense 15.0
Saddle-Aero Bar Pad Drop Maximal 18.9
Pad-Ground Position Minimal 96.1
Pad-Ground Position Moderate 90.7
Pad-Ground Position Intense 88.3
Pad-Ground Position Maximal 84.4

Thanks to CC for the great fit Calculator true?

And how about that Cervelo S5 right off defs interested in doing a build off that one


----------



## wolfesquire

What mold is November Bicycles using?


----------



## Vee

wolfesquire said:


> looking to buy an ebay TT/Tri ISP Frameset and it posts weights of 1360g and 395g...is that with seatmast?
> 
> Planning to build a TT/Tri speed machine w/ SRAM Rival, 88mm Tubulars, etc. for under $2,500


No. The seatmast may be an additional 200g+


----------



## Vee

In other news, I was speaking to someone this weekend and they mentioned that they had seen Matias Medici on an FM018 at the UCI Time Trial Championships. He sent me a few screenshots, and I also found a picture of it.

https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7765/screenshot20111128at124.png

https://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7765/screenshot20111128at124.png

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6180/6170296090_2ec057d2d6_b.jpg


I noticed the bike had the name Colner on it, so that sparked my interest. I went searching for pricing, but all I could find was this: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-130703119-vendo-cuadro-colner-tt1-de-triatlon-o-pista-_JM

No clue if that is a legitimate price or someone trying to gouge the hell out of people, but if anything, it just goes to show you how much bikes CAN be marked up. I spent barely 1/15th of that on mine.


----------



## mhudgens

Vee,

You are truly,a great researcher. That is awesome news and an exact FM018. I like the 60mm front with the disk rear wheelset. I am looking forward to seeing you F018 with the new wheels.


----------



## BacDoc

Been getting a few emails from the "fake" Tony with the yahoo.com address. Pretty sure the real Tony has a different address. Beware!


----------



## amenzies

I have had a couple of the fake emails as well offering a 10% discount


----------



## heppy2002

Hi I am currently building a Chinerello from miracle bikes. I am having problems with the supplied headset the difficulty being fitting the lower part onto the forks. I have measured and the lower part has an inside diameter of 32.65mm while the steerer outside diameter is 33.65mm I am considering using wet/dry paper to enlarge the hole in the bottom assembly as I do not want to sand the fork any advice appreciated


----------



## Dankbeme

Crappymonkey said:


> Lol. I got pretty much the same email when I asked about the REUV on Wednesday. I sent him a link to this thread and the page with the REUV pictures. Still waiting for a reply.


*Try asking for the model MC055* - all the photos and the geometry PDF had that in the file name.

Now I'm thinking when I was chatting with Lisa Zhu that she wasn't naming the model and it was just a typo of another word. Lost in translation perhaps... sorry about that.


----------



## FTR

heppy2002 said:


> Hi I am currently building a Chinerello from miracle bikes. I am having problems with the supplied headset the difficulty being fitting the lower part onto the forks. I have measured and the lower part has an inside diameter of 32.65mm while the steerer outside diameter is 33.65mm I am considering using wet/dry paper to enlarge the hole in the bottom assembly as I do not want to sand the fork any advice appreciated


If you dont know what you are doing walk away.
It is supposed to fit extremely tightly.

Also, do a search as this has been asked many many times before.


----------



## heppy2002

Hi thanks for the response not going to walk away I understand what an interfrence fit is. I have done several searches and not found this specfic answer. I must say this is not a very warm welcome and I have always found cyclists very helpful glad I haven't met you out on a club run. I will remedy this myself and ditch this forum


----------



## BacDoc

heppy2002 said:


> Hi thanks for the response not going to walk away I understand what an interfrence fit is. I have done several searches and not found this specfic answer. I must say this is not a very warm welcome and I have always found cyclists very helpful glad I haven't met you out on a club run. I will remedy this myself and ditch this forum


FTR is right! He is not dissing you. The part is correct you just need to know how to install this part - the right tool and experience are necessary. If you have neither take it to the LBS. As FTR said , this has been covered many times.

Good luck!


----------



## bikerdude221

I also agree that FTR approach is not very welcoming. This is not the first time neither. But certainly BacDoc your response was alot more compassionate on explaining. Lets not forger that not everyone are "experts" like some of you and requires a person to ask away if they can not locate the answer.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Dankbeme said:


> *Try asking for the model MC055* - all the photos and the geometry PDF had that in the file name.
> 
> Now I'm thinking when I was chatting with Lisa Zhu that she wasn't naming the model and it was just a typo of another word. Lost in translation perhaps... sorry about that.


Thanks :thumbsup: I'll give it a try. I compared the 54cm geometry that was posted with a 54cm S5 and it was spot on except for a shorter head tube.


----------



## persondude27

Crappymonkey said:


> Thanks :thumbsup: I'll give it a try. I compared the 54cm geometry that was posted with a 54cm S5 and it was spot on except for a shorter head tube.


Haha! So you're saying the Chinese copy has better geometry than the real one? <evil laugh>


----------



## maxxevv

heppy2002 said:


> Hi I am currently building a Chinerello from miracle bikes. I am having problems with the supplied headset the difficulty being fitting the lower part onto the forks. I have measured and the lower part has an inside diameter of 32.65mm while the steerer outside diameter is 33.65mm I am considering using wet/dry paper to enlarge the hole in the bottom assembly as I do not want to sand the fork any advice appreciated


I'm not so sure about the exact tolerance requirements but the typical 'crown race' for headsets are supposed to be an 'interference fit' whereby the part to be fitted in is smaller than the fitting portion. It sounds kinda excessive to be 0.5mm all round if the interacting surface is metal. Typically that would be the kind of interference tolerance for plastics. 

Check that you do not have a thick layer of lacquer on the fork crown. If there is, use a solvent to clean it away. For metal interface surfaces, it should be about 0.05-0.25mm all round ( 0.1 ~ 0.5mm difference in diameter) interference at best, else its gonna be extremely difficult to fit in. 

If you are able to clean off some of the lacquer, measure again. If its outside that tolerance, would suggest going to your bike shop and pay them for their labour to install it. With the proper tools, it would take maybe 2 minutes ( or even less). For home DIY, it may take twice that with a PVC pipe of appropriate diameter and length. That is provided the tolerances in interference are not excessive as mentioned above. 

And as the others suggests, its not for the feint hearted or those who have no idea what to expect, so if you're in that category, would say, let your bikeshop earn a few dollars and everyone will be most glad things turn out good! :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxevv

persondude27 said:


> Haha! So you're saying the Chinese copy has better geometry than the real one? <evil laugh>


Think he meant just the differences he noticed. 

A shorter headtube may not be for everyone, so, it may not be 'better' if that's what you're implying. From a personal point, I prefer a slightly taller headtube, which the original S5 geometry provided for that size. As it would fit me better. 

Horses for courses ... the best geometry is what fits you best, not what 'looks' best ... :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

bikerdude221 said:


> I also agree that FTR approach is not very welcoming. This is not the first time neither. But certainly BacDoc your response was alot more compassionate on explaining. Lets not forger that not everyone are "experts" like some of you and requires a person to ask away if they can not locate the answer.


Sorry, I think I have been very tolerant in the past and definitely have been very helpful to others.
But when you see the same old questions come up again and again and again you have to think that the people asking the questions have no idea what they are doing and have not done a search

Here is what a search on "crown race" within this thread came up with.

Several posts within there that are in line with this posters question.


----------



## Crappymonkey

persondude27 said:


> Haha! So you're saying the Chinese copy has better geometry than the real one? <evil laugh>


 I did see that there are alot of people who don't like the S5's headtube but didn't they make it longer because they made the fork shorter?


----------



## bikerdude221

As stated before "Lets not forger that not everyone are "experts" like some of you and requires a person to ask away if they can not locate the answer." Meaning he might have no idea what that piece is called and asked.

FTR, your posts are correct but your approach is very ruff, instead your response could of been "I suggest you search for CROWN RACE and you will find your answer". Not saying to baby people but certainly help or guide. If that is too hard, then just avoid replying and move on to another post.


----------



## FTR

Thanks for your feedback.
Unsubscribed.
Solved.

But before I go, I have suggested this before.
If you dont know about this stuff dont ask questions of a mechanical nature here.
there is a whole forum set aside for newbie questions like that here, and for Component and Wrenching questions here.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Back on topic. My FM098 will have its own build thread, but here's a teaser:


----------



## Crappymonkey

mjdwyer23 said:


> Back on topic. My FM098 will have its own build thread, but here's a teaser:


Very nice!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks, I'm excited to build it up. The frame is definitely venge-ey, but it is not an exact copy. The tube shapes are different.


----------



## Chadwick890

This w ww.alibaba.com/product-gs/511785971/Free_shipping_2011_Cervelo_S3_carbon. html

Looks far to good to be true? Excited for the MC055 or Reuv what ever its called.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Chadwick890 said:


> This w ww.alibaba.com/product-gs/511785971/Free_shipping_2011_Cervelo_S3_carbon. html
> 
> Looks far to good to be true? Excited for the MC055 or Reuv what ever its called.


That is a fake.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Chadwick890 said:


> This w ww.alibaba.com/product-gs/511785971/Free_shipping_2011_Cervelo_S3_carbon. html
> 
> Looks far to good to be true? Excited for the MC055 or Reuv what ever its called.


I received a response on my second enquiry on the MC055/REUV... Tsent me a picture of a MC033 (different TT frame). I responded with the pictures and geometry from page 190. I hope that clears it up.

If I can't find the S5 clone I'll probably order the Foil look a like. I was quoted:

$530 clear coat
$555 3k matte
$585 painted

$15 headset 

$87 shipping to canada by EMS


----------



## mjdwyer23

Not bad, that foil clone is cool looking!



Crappymonkey said:


> I received a response on my second enquiry on the MC055/REUV... Tsent me a picture of a MC033 (different TT frame). I responded with the pictures and geometry from page 190. I hope that clears it up.
> 
> If I can't find the S5 clone I'll probably order the Foil look a like. I was quoted:
> 
> $530 clear coat
> $555 3k matte
> $585 painted
> 
> $15 headset
> 
> $87 shipping to canada by EMS


----------



## Chadwick890

Crappymonkey said:


> I received a response on my second enquiry on the MC055/REUV... Tsent me a picture of a MC033 (different TT frame). I responded with the pictures and geometry from page 190. I hope that clears it up.
> 
> If I can't find the S5 clone I'll probably order the Foil look a like. I was quoted:
> 
> $530 clear coat
> $555 3k matte
> $585 painted
> 
> $15 headset
> 
> $87 shipping to canada by EMS


I hope it clears it up to, unless that picture was leaked when it wasnt meant to be so now they are trying to deny it. Id like the MC055 for a Chinese build for fun  or launch a bike range lololol


----------



## garydee77

DudeMtn said:


> Well, here is my China rig....
> 
> FM015 - Matte Black, Deng Fu (58)
> Vuelta Corsa Pro 33mm clinchers
> Shimano 105 - 5600 - Black Groupo
> Stem, Bars - Pinarello MoST
> Seatpost - Ritchey Pro
> Shimano SPD
> Fizik' Saddle


love it dude! the matt black is definitely in!


----------



## sivan

mjdwyer23 said:


> Back on topic. My FM098 will have its own build thread, but here's a teaser:


Nice !


----------



## kngr8

Nice but more seller are using this paint for their frames


----------



## mjdwyer23

I'm not worried about other sellers, I think it looks sweet and can't wait to build it!


----------



## Izarra

mjdwyer23 said:


> I'm not worried about other sellers, I think it looks sweet and can't wait to build it!


Nice! can you post the weight of the frame, fork and seatpost?


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yeah I will post the weights when it comes in.


----------



## solarFlash

Looks great mjdwyer23, lots more pics please! I'd especially like to see the frame head on from the the front. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vee

mjdwyer23 said:


> Back on topic. My FM098 will have its own build thread, but here's a teaser:


Not bad! I like it. I think they went a little heavy on the red lines, though. The original paint job has thinner lines across the fork, downtube, and chainstays. But, it might actually give it a bit of a different look. I am excited to see how it builds up.


----------



## mastakilla

*DengFu purchase*

I want to order an FM028 from DengFu.

I emailed them once on Sun and once on Monday. Have not received a response. Used email address dengfubikes at 163.com

What am I doing wrong? Is there someone else I should order from?

Thanks


----------



## MKO

mastakilla said:


> I want to order an FM028 from DengFu.
> 
> I emailed them once on Sun and once on Monday. Have not received a response. Used email address dengfubikes at 163.com
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Is there someone else I should order from?
> 
> Thanks


Try email Mina (who is Tony's assistant) dengfusales at163.com
Better try skype dengfubike


----------



## pietervdw

mjdwyer23 said:


> Back on topic. My FM098 will have its own build thread, but here's a teaser:


That looks fantastic! any idea when you will have it built?


----------



## Chadwick890

MKO said:


> Try email Mina (who is Tony's assistant) dengfusales at163.com
> Better try skype dengfubike


Im dealing with Lucky from Dengfu (Tonys other assistant) Dengfusports at 163.com for my FM018. So theres some to choose from


----------



## fab4

mjdwyer23 said:


> Back on topic. My FM098 will have its own build thread, but here's a teaser:


Wow! By the time you finish the build it might look similar to the Specialized McLaren Venge.


----------



## pietervdw

After months of reading this thread and chatting to suppliers I finally pulled the trigger on a FR02 in clear 3K from flyxii.com

Paid $511 for everything in the pic, this includes shipping to South Africa

Can wait to upgrade from Alu!!!


FR02 Brand New Full Carbon Road Bike Frame set 58cm | eBay


----------



## mjdwyer23

pietervdw said:


> That looks fantastic! any idea when you will have it built?


The frame is en route, everything else is here. Not sure yet how long shipping will take for the frame, but as soon as it gets here I'll dig in. 

It will look mclaren-esque, but the tubes are definitely different from the venge. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## mjdwyer23

that bike will not be available until next year some time. It is in testing at the moment. 



Crappymonkey said:


> I received a response on my second enquiry on the MC055/REUV... Tsent me a picture of a MC033 (different TT frame). I responded with the pictures and geometry from page 190. I hope that clears it up.
> 
> If I can't find the S5 clone I'll probably order the Foil look a like. I was quoted:
> 
> $530 clear coat
> $555 3k matte
> $585 painted
> 
> $15 headset
> 
> $87 shipping to canada by EMS


----------



## mjdwyer23

I have been dealing with [email protected] and dengfusports on MSN chat.



mastakilla said:


> I want to order an FM028 from DengFu.
> 
> I emailed them once on Sun and once on Monday. Have not received a response. Used email address dengfubikes at 163.com
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Is there someone else I should order from?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Chadwick890

mjdwyer23 said:


> that bike will not be available until next year some time. It is in testing at the moment.


Its MC055 is in testing atm, cause i just got the same email?

Looks like ill be going the Scott Foil copy hope its super stiff like the real one. If not id be eager to hear how the FM098 goes.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Chadwick890 said:


> Its MC055 is in testing atm, cause i just got the same email?
> 
> Looks like ill be going the Scott Foil copy hope its super stiff like the real one. If not id be eager to hear how the FM098 goes.


I'll probably be waiting for the S5 clone. It looks like my new bike money is going to become end of lease hail damage money instead


----------



## Capoeta

nice looking frame.. I received an FM039 a couple of weeks back and currently painting it like the venge.. alot of tape for masking... I also ordered the 38mm wheels from hong fu. I am am throwing and SRAM RED group on there.. 

looks good.


----------



## persondude27

Anyone want to talk seatposts?

I originally bought was Hongfu calls the HF-SP002, which is a 0-set back, 2 bolt setup. It was great. Unfortunately, I need setback! So I replaced it with what they call the HF-SP003, the Bontrager replica, but it doesn't bolt down tight enough on my Fizik Arione (normal rails). The saddle rocks up and down by several MM and today it slid all the way back on an easy 2-hr ride.

Anyone had luck with a specific seatpost? Any suggestions? I love that this Bontrager replica is 176g (!!), but if my saddle keeps slipping, weight doesn't matter! Any tips to make this guy work?

If I can't get him to work, I'd like to replace it with a more secure clamping mechanism - maybe one of these? There's also the one bolt, but it looks like it has a lot less adjustability and I'm freaked out that one bolt might strip.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## minasov

*Front derailleur*

I'm looking to put an SRAM Rival on my FM001 (which hasn't arrived yet). What size front changer should I use? The choice is between:
Braze-On
31.8 AL Clamp 
34.9 AL Clamp


----------



## mjdwyer23

Check if your frame has a braze on adapter already. Also, get the geo chart, the diameter will be on there.


----------



## beston

persondude27 said:


> Anyone want to talk seatposts?
> 
> Anyone had luck with a specific seatpost? Any suggestions? I love that this Bontrager replica is 176g (!!), but if my saddle keeps slipping, weight doesn't matter! Any tips to make this guy work?


I've talked about this issue before on this thread. I've found that the real bontrager posts / clamping mechanisms are great! However, the fake ones suck! the clamping mechanism is prone to loosening and sliding around. The only solution that I have found is that after the initial installation of the saddle, I tighten the clamp to about 8Nm, jump on the saddle for a minute, jump off and re-tighten to 8Nm (repeat if necessary). Eventually the saddle does hold it's position, but clearly this is not ideal.

This seatpost looks like a decent light weight option...
New Edge CSS Lightweight Carbon SeatPost 27.2 or 31.6 | eBay


----------



## rdt

*Fm028 Comparison*

In figuring out what frame and size i want, i have learned that the geometry of the fm028 is almost identical to Scott CR1 frames. Since I already ride a Scott Sportster I believe I have a very confident sense of how the fm028 will fit and feel when I get the new frame. 

Hope this helps someone in this venture of searching for the right carbon frame.

The next steps will be to determine how to finish it and the colors to choose.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Make sure you check the head tube length and seat tube angle, not sure if the CR1 and sportster are equally "sporty" in their geo.


----------



## MKO

rdt said:


> In figuring out what frame and size i want, i have learned that the geometry of the fm028 is almost identical to Scott CR1 frames. Since I already ride a Scott Sportster I believe I have a very confident sense of how the fm028 will fit and feel when I get the new frame.
> 
> Hope this helps someone in this venture of searching for the right carbon frame.
> 
> The next steps will be to determine how to finish it and the colors to choose.


Actually FM028 geometry is identical to Trek Madone frames.


----------



## Crappymonkey

I got some new pictrures of the AC053 from ican because I was curious about the derailleur cable run. Looks like a nice frame.The downtube looks like if a squirrel were to mess with your ride it would get sliced in half


----------



## OnTheRivet

fab4 said:


> Wow! By the time you finish the build it might look similar to the Specialized McLaren Venge.


And just as ugly.


----------



## wolfesquire

Crappymonkey said:


> I got some new pictrures of the AC053 from ican because I was curious about the derailleur cable run. Looks like a nice frame.The downtube looks like if a squirrel were to mess with your ride it would get sliced in half


Damn I want.


----------



## Masher1

Crappymonkey said:


> I got some new pictrures of the AC053 from ican because I was curious about the derailleur cable run. Looks like a nice frame.The downtube looks like if a squirrel were to mess with your ride it would get sliced in half


Interesting pictures, but don't you miss the sloping toptube from the original Foil? To me the FM 098 or MC 055 are much closer to their examples.


----------



## mastakilla

*Cant get in touch with Dengfu*

I cannot for the life of me get in touch with this company. I wanna buy an FM028.

Tried:
dengfubikes at 163.com....no response
dengfusales at 163.com....no response
dengfusports at 163.com...no response

Is this company in general really bad about communications? I don't understand what I doing wrong here. 

Thanks


----------



## bikerdude221

mastakilla said:


> I cannot for the life of me get in touch with this company. I wanna buy an FM028.
> 
> Tried:
> dengfubikes at 163.com....no response
> dengfusales at 163.com....no response
> dengfusports at 163.com...no response
> 
> Is this company in general really bad about communications? I don't understand what I doing wrong here.
> 
> Thanks


I purchased a FM018 from them just recently. No issues what so ever reaching them. Email wise I would get response back in 24hrs but via Skype you can usually reach someone around 10PM Eastern

Skype info
Mina = dengfubike
Tony = tony_yangd

Hope this helps as I certainly had no problems and turnaround time from time of placing order to getting fm018 was close to 3 weeks with paint/shipping.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Check your spam folder.




mastakilla said:


> I cannot for the life of me get in touch with this company. I wanna buy an FM028.
> 
> Tried:
> dengfubikes at 163.com....no response
> dengfusales at 163.com....no response
> dengfusports at 163.com...no response
> 
> Is this company in general really bad about communications? I don't understand what I doing wrong here.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## paterberg

mastakilla said:


> I cannot for the life of me get in touch with this company. I wanna buy an FM028.
> 
> Tried:
> dengfubikes at 163.com....no response
> dengfusales at 163.com....no response
> dengfusports at 163.com...no response
> 
> Is this company in general really bad about communications? I don't understand what I doing wrong here.
> 
> Thanks



Having similar problems with Hong Fu today. [email protected] keeps bouncing back my emails to Jenny. Anybody shed any light on this? Thanks.


----------



## knef

maybe her inbox is full


----------



## mastakilla

*Cost of FM028 Dengfu*

I was trying to buy from an FM028 frame/fork matte from denfu but they never did get back to me.

What price do they charge, anyone know?

Hong fu send me an email quoting 450 plus 90 shipping. Would dengfu be any cheaper or should I just go with this since dengfu doesnt seem to respond to emails.

Thanks


----------



## robc in wi

I'm not sure why some guys have such a hard time communicating with these companies. I just go to their websites and click on the ask a question box under the particular frame I'm looking at. Works every time. I had a reply from the rep at Miracle in less than an hour twice last night. Dengfu has always been within 24 hours, less if you send it at the right time (remember there is a 16 hour or so time difference).


----------



## OnTheRivet

mastakilla said:


> I was trying to buy from an FM028 frame/fork matte from denfu but they never did get back to me.
> 
> What price do they charge, anyone know?
> 
> Hong fu send me an email quoting 450 plus 90 shipping. Would dengfu be any cheaper or should I just go with this since dengfu doesnt seem to respond to emails.
> 
> Thanks


Make sure to check your spam folder.


----------



## Chadwick890

*sigh* I got quoted $668 for the Dengfu FM098 from Lucky. So im wondering what has everyone else been quoted?


----------



## garydee77

Chadwick890 said:


> *sigh* I got quoted $668 for the Dengfu FM098 from Lucky. So im wondering what has everyone else been quoted?


yes I got quoted something similar but was just asking - was more interested in the fm018

tell me - anyone on here from the UK and ordered? how long did it take from dispatch to arrival and any probs with customs? - would love to get before Xmas if I ordered by this weekend with them

thanks


----------



## amenzies

I bought a frame from Carbonzone through ebay, delivered to uk within a week and no import duty



garydee77 said:


> yes I got quoted something similar but was just asking - was more interested in the fm018
> 
> tell me - anyone on here from the UK and ordered? how long did it take from dispatch to arrival and any probs with customs? - would love to get before Xmas if I ordered by this weekend with them
> 
> thanks


----------



## gunnar9090

*ENC fork for Chinese frames?*

I just spoke with my LBS who also happens to import ti and carbon frames from China (29er and 96er's). I thought I would pass on the comment from the owner of the shop when I asked his opinion on the various carbon road frames available from China. He likened the quality of the frames to be good, but he recommended buying a fork from a known manufacturer.

Any comments on this...or the known quality of the forks from China?


----------



## rdt

Just to compare frames regarding geometry for 56 model of Dengfu FM028, ScottCR1, and Madone (H2 Frame) …

FM028 Scott CR1	Trek Madone (H2 Geo)	
Seat tube 560 560 533
Top tube 560 560 560
Head tube 170 176 170
Head tube angle	73.5 73 73.5
Seat tube angel	73.3 73.5 73.3
BB drop 7.15 6.7 7.0
Reach 384 387 387
Stack 587 584 577
Chain stay 410 405 410
Wheel base 985 992 983

As you see, they are all quite similar. Interesting that FM028 has the highest head tube and Trek is the shortest with a 10cm difference. Also, the seat tube for the Trek is shortest but that can be compensated by a longer seat post as needed. Other differences appear to be minimal.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

This is my FM015SPL from SLHBIKES.COM in Granby, Canada. I meet this guy (shop owner) racing online via a multiplayer and Tacx Fortius VR trainer. It turned out that he was a very nice and trustworthy friend and kick ass rider that when he started his bike shop I bought one of his first bikes. I have been very happy with this bike verses a 2004 Eddy Merckx Race that I've been riding. That is a good bike too but aluminum is out and carbon is in right. Anyway This bike is built up totally of carbon. 

Specs:

Zipp carbon bar and stem
Fizik carbon saddle
Full Campy Chorus 11 components / Record Headset
Wheels are 50mm Carbon Tubulars from YISHUNBIKE China, Straight pull bladed spokes, Carbon Novatec Hubs.
Time RXS Carbon pedals
Carbon bottle cages
Garmin 705 GPS
KNC Gold Chain
Vittoria Rubino Pro Tubular Tires
Weight 14.6 lbs.


----------



## sivan

Nice! i like tte texture on the carbonframe is this UD or 12K and non glossy clearcoat?


----------



## MRFIXALL4

sivan said:


> Nice! i like tte texture on the carbonframe is this UD or 12K and non glossy clearcoat?


Mine was sanded and a semi flat clear applied after the decals. It's a 12K weave. I chose that after the Scott bikes pattern. I would have like to have a deeper black or some more black fade applied like the poster's pics before mine. That frame is nice too. Funny now that I've finally got my bike the major manufactures are coming out with more black bikes insted of the red white black that was so common a year ago.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Super Nice


----------



## ptsbike55

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Mine was sanded and a semi flat clear applied after the decals. It's a 12K weave. I chose that after the Scott bikes pattern. I would have like to have a deeper black or some more black fade applied like the poster's pics before mine. That frame is nice too. Funny now that I've finally got my bike the major manufactures are coming out with more black bikes insted of the red white black that was so common a year ago.


I have also noticed the major manufacturers going with the matt black and minimal decals on some of their new frames.


----------



## blend76

I just got a message from [email protected] claiming that HongFu has decided not to use paypal anymore and they are moving to Western Union. Sounds odd to me. Anybody dealt with HongFu recently?


----------



## mhudgens

blend76 said:


> I just got a message from [email protected] claiming that HongFu has decided not to use paypal anymore and they are moving to Western Union. Sounds odd to me. Anybody dealt with HongFu recently?


I have not dealt with them but have had some conversations. I would run and run far away from that. Hongfu is and has been a large supplier of a lot of people who have used paypal for their purchases. besides they charge you the 4% for use of paypal.

I would contact Hongfu via thier site and ask them that question...I believe you are getting a fake Hongfu Email.


----------



## mjdwyer23

+1 wouldn't touch that one, western union is a great way to get scammed.


----------



## blend76

Yes, I'm quite sure it is another fake email address as I have previously successfully dealt with [email protected]. I just can't figure out how the @live.com-double got injected themselves into the discussion. Either there somebody inside doing their own business or somebody has hacked HongFu's email account.


----------



## ac19951994

Crappymonkey said:


> I got some new pictrures of the AC053 from ican because I was curious about the derailleur cable run. Looks like a nice frame.The downtube looks like if a squirrel were to mess with your ride it would get sliced in half


Its tyre clearance with the seat tube was quite wide,,it ruins!!:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Adler

rdt said:


> As you see, they are all quite similar. Interesting that FM028 has the highest head tube and Trek is the shortest with a 10cm difference.


Do you mean 10mm?


----------



## blend76

*EU anti-dumping levy*

I just learned EU has reimposed 48.5 anti-dumping levy on chinese bicycles and bicycle parts for another three years. In practice that means I would need to pay hundreds of euros extra for the frame. Is this a death blow to chinarellos in Europe?


----------



## Izarra

ac19951994 said:


> Its tyre clearance with the seat tube was quite wide,,it ruins!!:mad2::mad2:


Normal, on that picture there is no tire on the rim.


----------



## asherstash1

my bike is off the road for a minimum of a month. crash to avoid car has damaged rear dropout, carbon dropouts being my new least favourite bike gimmick, i could save more weight having a wee before i set off! repair est at £120 nearly half frame cost lol!
bastards (car driver, carbon dropout brightspark, and nice carbon repair man)


----------



## Mr.Habanero

I was on the Pinarello website the other day and they had this big ol warning about fake Pinarellos out in the market. Does this mean the end of the clones? I bet not.The fake ones look just like the real ones so i can why they would be upset.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

I'm reading some skepticism about where to purchase Chinese components and frames. I got mine from a friend I've known in Canada for some time now. If you live in North America and you are considering a frame or even a complete bike I would give this guy a try to see if he can help you. He has an ebay store now, velocarbonezone, carbon items in VeloCarboneZone43 store on eBay! . I went to Canada and visited his store and took some shop pics. This source is trustworthy and he can customize/ paint your frames to anything you want. The whole inventory is based around Chinese built products.


----------



## tihsepa

Mr.Habanero said:


> I was on the Pinarello website the other day and they had this big ol warning about fake Pinarellos out in the market. Does this mean the end of the clones? I bet not.The fake ones look just like the real ones so i can why they would be upset.


They look the same but they are not.

Remember, you can dress your buddy Bob like a girl. He still wont be a girl and probably wont ride like one either.

Dont support the knockoff industry.


----------



## persondude27

ac19951994 said:


> Its tyre clearance with the seat tube was quite wide,,it ruins!!:mad2::mad2:


There is no tire on those rims. I'm sure the clearance is tighter with tires on.



blend76 said:


> I just learned EU has reimposed 48.5 anti-dumping levy on chinese bicycles and bicycle parts for another three years. In practice that means I would need to pay hundreds of euros extra for the frame. Is this a death blow to chinarellos in Europe?


We (non-EUers) will buy 'em and ship 'em to you! The extra-heavy-duty doesn't apply if it's not coming from China, right? It sucks to hear that. Do all the frames get hit with duties?



asherstash1 said:


> my bike is off the road for a minimum of a month. crash to avoid car has damaged rear dropout, carbon dropouts being my new least favourite bike gimmick, i could save more weight having a wee before i set off! repair est at £120 nearly half frame cost lol!
> bastards (car driver, carbon dropout brightspark, and nice carbon repair man)


This is a good reason to buy two frames at once - makes each frame cheaper, plus you can try two things out at once. Same frame, two different paint jobs? 

The good news is now you have an excuse to buy a Foil clone.


----------



## bcmf

blend76 said:


> I just learned EU has reimposed 48.5 anti-dumping levy on chinese bicycles and bicycle parts for another three years. In practice that means I would need to pay hundreds of euros extra for the frame. Is this a death blow to chinarellos in Europe?


Never mind chinarello's but surely Planet X, Ribble and most of the frames that are imported into EU and painted here will be subject to that.


----------



## beston

From what I've read, the EU levys aren't new. The policy is simply being re-newed and has been in place for some time.

News: Level Anti-Dumping Duty on Chinese Bicycle Imports Continues as 48.5%

"it is very likely that the European Commission will decide next October for a *continuation of the existing measures and with that the level of the dumping duties will remain at 48.5%.*."


----------



## ptsbike55

The price /set for Shimano dura ace 7900 group 8pc road group set: US$403,00

This group original come with international warranty. Group include:

1. Crankset (FC-7900): 170mm or 172.5mm, 175mm - 39/53

2. Bottom Bracket (BB Cup Unit SM-FC7900): English or Italian

3. STI Brake/Shift levers with cables & housing (ST-7900)

4. Brakes (Super SLR dual pivot BR-7900)

5. Front Derailleur (FD7900): Braze-On

(Adapters in 32mm or 35)

6. Rear Derailleur (RD-7900-SS)

7. Cassette (CS-7900): 11x21 or 12x23 or 11x28 or 12x25 or 12x27

8. Chain (CN-7900): (Super Narrow chain

This is from Smote Speed Cycles. Has anyone heard of them or bought anything from them?


----------



## asherstash1

haha i bloody wish i could afford to try the foil clone, it'l take till sodding xmas to dig the extra £100+ i need for the guy to repair it. i'm once more a bus wnker


----------



## persondude27

ptsbike55 said:


> The price /set for Shimano dura ace 7900 group 8pc road group set: US$403,00
> 
> This group original come with international warranty. Group include:
> 
> 1. Crankset (FC-7900): 170mm or 172.5mm, 175mm - 39/53
> 
> 2. Bottom Bracket (BB Cup Unit SM-FC7900): English or Italian
> 
> 3. STI Brake/Shift levers with cables & housing (ST-7900)
> 
> 4. Brakes (Super SLR dual pivot BR-7900)
> 
> 5. Front Derailleur (FD7900): Braze-On
> 
> (Adapters in 32mm or 35)
> 
> 6. Rear Derailleur (RD-7900-SS)
> 
> 7. Cassette (CS-7900): 11x21 or 12x23 or 11x28 or 12x25 or 12x27
> 
> 8. Chain (CN-7900): (Super Narrow chain
> 
> This is from Smote Speed Cycles. Has anyone heard of them or bought anything from them?


Place of Origin Propinsi Sumatera Utara, Indonesia

Let me make this clear:
SCAM

Search Indonesia bike scam, here or on the internet. There are a thousand sob stories of people who didn't realize that there's no way a bike shop in Indonesia that doesn't exist can get nice parts for under cost.


----------



## Vee

MRFIXALL4 said:


> I'm reading some skepticism about where to purchase Chinese components and frames. I got mine from a friend I've known in Canada for some time now. If you live in North America and you are considering a frame or even a complete bike I would give this guy a try to see if he can help you. He has an ebay store now, velocarbonezone, carbon items in VeloCarboneZone43 store on eBay! . I went to Canada and visited his store and took some shop pics. This source is trustworthy and he can customize/ paint your frames to anything you want. The whole inventory is based around Chinese built products.


That is a pretty neat looking shop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chadwick890

Has anyone else noticed those intigrated bar/stem combos like 
view Image
for example?
Anyone have any feedback on them? Are they stiff, flexy unstable break easily?


----------



## medialab

*Integrated carbon bars*



Chadwick890 said:


> Has anyone else noticed those intigrated bar/stem combos like
> view Image
> for example?
> Anyone have any feedback on them? Are they stiff, flexy unstable break easily?



I don't have any experience with them but they look awesome... How much do they run? 

I just put in an order for these ---- >










I was actually looking for white but couldn't find what I was looking for in my price range. The set above shipped for $119...


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yeah plenty of reviews on those floating around, check out weightweenies too.


----------



## fab4

Chadwick890 said:


> Has anyone else noticed those intigrated bar/stem combos like
> view Image
> for example?
> Anyone have any feedback on them? Are they stiff, flexy unstable break easily?


I used to have one from greatkeen. It's very stiff and definitely a looker. The thing I don't like is you don't have any flexibility in terms of adjustment.


----------



## Anthony3

medialab said:


> I don't have any experience with them but they look awesome... How much do they run?
> 
> I just put in an order for these ---- >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually looking for white but couldn't find what I was looking for in my price range. The set above shipped for $119...


They have them from neuvationcycling.com for 150 with a cycling computer holder, just saying.


----------



## blend76

beston said:


> From what I've read, the EU levys aren't new. The policy is simply being re-newed and has been in place for some time.
> 
> News: Level Anti-Dumping Duty on Chinese Bicycle Imports Continues as 48.5%
> 
> "it is very likely that the European Commission will decide next October for a *continuation of the existing measures and with that the level of the dumping duties will remain at 48.5%.*."


Yeah,
I know they have been in place, but they were removed for three of months or so. Of course I should have paid more attention during the summer and ordered while there were no tariffs. F*** this protectionist BS, the well paying IT jobs are moved to offshore, but I can't enjoy any of the benefits of globalization :mad2:


----------



## rdt

Adler said:


> Do you mean 10mm?


yes... 10mm not cm... my mistake... thanks for clarification....


----------



## GP JET

Hello guys ! 
If someone has racing experience on Chinese frames would be very interesting . Are there Chinese frames stiff enough to race ? We are talking about races, high avg speed and not comfort for very long rides . 
What about CERVELO S3 Xiamen cyclingyong ? 
DOGMA yhgolf with aero seat tube ?
or DE ROSA KING 3 cyclingyong ?
I am very comfused, all these designs are proven to race, I do not bother about 200gr difference but I would not compromise about stiffness . I ll apreciate every opinion that would help me to find the stiffest frame I could .


----------



## gunnar9090

*Alibaba808*

Greetings,
After much deliberation, I pulled the trigger on this frame and fork from Alibaba808 on eBay. $330 with $55 shipping. By far the best deal I have seen so far. I was in contact with Deng Fu and Hong Fu and almost went with Hong Fu because of the reports I have heard were positive and they responded promptly to my email.

But...for $330 and a Paypal/eBay assurance I decided to try new territory.

I have searched the thread, but haven't heard much about Alibaba808, other than the Alibaba web site itself which I suppose this is related to?

Anyone deal with Alibaba808 and this frame? Here are the specs:

56cm Frame
73° Head Angle
73° Seat Angle
560mm Seat Tube
565mm Top Tube
170mm Head Tube
408mm Chain Stay
31.6mm Seat post size
34.9mm Seat post clamp
130mm R Frame Width
68mm English BB
Band Mount
Integrated 1 1/8" ~1 1/4" Headset
1160g Frame

700 C Wheel Size
1 1/8" Steerer Size
100mm Hub Spacing
300mm Steerer Length
45 mm Fork Rake
410g Fork


----------



## mastakilla

*Headset installation FM028*

I have an FM028 on order from dengfu along with the headset.

Does this headset require tools for installation or is it like the headsets on my newer mountain bikes?

I am wondering cause if needs tools I wanna ask them to install it before it is sent.

Thanks


----------



## mjdwyer23

The fork crown race will likely need to be pressed on. Other than that, an integrated headset only requires allen wrenches for installation.


----------



## robc in wi

GP JET said:


> Hello guys !
> If someone has racing experience on Chinese frames would be very interesting . Are there Chinese frames stiff enough to race ? We are talking about races, high avg speed and not comfort for very long rides .
> What about CERVELO S3 Xiamen cyclingyong ?
> DOGMA yhgolf with aero seat tube ?
> or DE ROSA KING 3 cyclingyong ?
> I am very comfused, all these designs are proven to race, I do not bother about 200gr difference but I would not compromise about stiffness . I ll apreciate every opinion that would help me to find the stiffest frame I could .


Um, do yourself a favor and read the 300 or so pages of the chinese carbon threads like most of us have done and your will find loads of info. Lots of guys racing (even podiums and personal bests) so yes to that answer. All of those frames you mentioned are fakes just to be clear on that. Nice framesets but fakes. Order one and get them to custom paint and logo it and you will score points around here. Otherwise it's kind of fredly to ride a fake in many peoples minds.


----------



## robc in wi

gunnar9090 said:


> Greetings,
> After much deliberation, I pulled the trigger on this frame and fork from Alibaba808 on eBay. $330 with $55 shipping. By far the best deal I have seen so far. I was in contact with Deng Fu and Hong Fu and almost went with Hong Fu because of the reports I have heard were positive and they responded promptly to my email.
> 
> But...for $330 and a Paypal/eBay assurance I decided to try new territory.
> 
> I have searched the thread, but haven't heard much about Alibaba808, other than the Alibaba web site itself which I suppose this is related to?
> 
> Anyone deal with Alibaba808 and this frame? Here are the specs:
> 
> 56cm Frame
> 73° Head Angle
> 73° Seat Angle
> 560mm Seat Tube
> 565mm Top Tube
> 170mm Head Tube
> 408mm Chain Stay
> 31.6mm Seat post size
> 34.9mm Seat post clamp
> 130mm R Frame Width
> 68mm English BB
> Band Mount
> Integrated 1 1/8" ~1 1/4" Headset
> 1160g Frame
> 
> 700 C Wheel Size
> 1 1/8" Steerer Size
> 100mm Hub Spacing
> 300mm Steerer Length
> 45 mm Fork Rake
> 410g Fork


I believe that is the older fm001 frame that a few of the big companies still sell. Older and a little heavier, that's why it is so cheap.


----------



## ericTheHalf

medialab said:


> I don't have any experience with them but they look awesome... How much do they run?
> 
> I just put in an order for these ---- >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually looking for white but couldn't find what I was looking for in my price range. The set above shipped for $119...


I decided not to go this route because I wanted to be able to swap stems while fitting. While I was Skyping Dengfu a few months back then sent me that attached diagram. I don't recall seeing it in old post so am posting it now.

-eric


----------



## turbogrover

Chadwick890 said:


> Has anyone else noticed those intigrated bar/stem combos like
> view Image
> for example?
> Anyone have any feedback on them? Are they stiff, flexy unstable break easily?


I have been riding on mine for a while now, and really like 'em. They're not the lightest you can get, but they are comfortable, not flexy, and stiffer than the lightweight Ritchey aluminum bars I took off. I have a120mm stem/420mm wide set on my 52cm frame. It's possible to get a separate bar and stem to weigh less, but I like the extra beef, and no pinch clamp area of the integrated design.


----------



## gunnar9090

robc in wi said:


> I believe that is the older fm001 frame that a few of the big companies still sell. Older and a little heavier, that's why it is so cheap.


Thanks Robc for the info. I'm older and heavier now too, so maybe it will be a good fit!


----------



## kngr8

blend76 said:


> I just got a message from [email protected] claiming that HongFu has decided not to use paypal anymore and they are moving to Western Union. Sounds odd to me. Anybody dealt with HongFu recently?


Pay attention, this mail is a fake, don't buy from this mail, it isn't from Hong-fu. They'll ask more money, saying that your frame is block from custom, but you will loose your money.


----------



## MKO

mastakilla said:


> I have an FM028 on order from dengfu along with the headset.
> 
> Does this headset require tools for installation or is it like the headsets on my newer mountain bikes?
> 
> I am wondering cause if needs tools I wanna ask them to install it before it is sent.
> 
> Thanks


1. Use a pvc pipe shown here to press the crown race.
2. Except the star nut part (carbon fork use an expander plug instead of a star nut), you can follow the instruction here.
3. To install the expander plug, see the video here.


----------



## Adler

blend76 said:


> I just learned EU has reimposed 48.5 anti-dumping levy on chinese bicycles and bicycle parts for another three years. In practice that means I would need to pay hundreds of euros extra for the frame. Is this a death blow to chinarellos in Europe?


As far as I know, it's only for complete bikes. If you buy only the frame, this tax doesn't apply.


----------



## pietervdw

MKO said:


> 1. Use a pvc pipe shown here to press the crown race.
> 2. Except the star nut part (carbon fork use an expander plug instead of a star nut), you can follow the instruction here.
> 3. To install the expander plug, see the video here.


Thanks for this!


----------



## Bunnyking

Hy folks,

did somebody odered a frame at flyxii? i am interested at the frame FLX-FR-301. sombody know the build qualitiy?

here the link to the frame:
damn no ten posts....:mad2:


best regards 
BK


----------



## mjdwyer23

Whatever you do, don't post 9 more times in this thread so that you post a link...

at least 4 people just in this thread have dealt with flyxii -- go to the toolbar above and click "search this thread" and you will find them.


----------



## brenmann1

Hi,
Has anyone heard any updates about the MC055/REUV frame from Miracle Trade as to when it'll be on sale. Nothing on the website yet and haven't seen the frame on other suppliers websites either.
Thanks.


----------



## Chadwick890

brenmann1 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone heard any updates about the MC055/REUV frame from Miracle Trade as to when it'll be on sale. Nothing on the website yet and haven't seen the frame on other suppliers websites either.
> Thanks.


I had a email awhile ago, saying that the frame has to be tested and wont be available until next year some time. Thats all the info there is really.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Hi Folks-
My Dengfu FM098 (the red/black one in the pic above) arrived today. It took 7 days from shipping notification in SZ to Maryland. The box was well packed and undamaged. I am considering starting my own thread for the build.

Out of the box, the frame looks great. The tubes were individually wrapped with foam, and each piece was also put in a ton of bubble wrap. It fit tightly in the box so that it would not move around during shipping. 










Weight of the frameset components:
Seatpost: 217g
Fork: 419g
Frame (with braze on adapter, seatpost collar, and rear der. hanger): 1157g
Headset: 122g

Not a lightweight by any means, but I'm not too worried about it. The paint looks well done, with some overspray visible inside the head tube:









The only thing that I'm not super happy with aesthetically is the bottom bracket face -- the aluminum BB shell is ~10mm wider than the bottom bracket (Sram GXP), so there is aluminum showing around the BB. No big deal really, it won't be super visible. I cleaned the threads and the BB and crankset installed easily. 

That's all for now, cell phone pics will have to suffice. More can be seen here: https://picasaweb.google.com/mjdwyer23/DengfuFM098?authkey=Gv1sRgCOWK6eeby-qdpgE#


----------



## maxxevv

Get a black paint marker and that overlap in the BB shell will 'disappear' in a second !


----------



## brenmann1

Chadwick890 said:


> I had a email awhile ago, saying that the frame has to be tested and wont be available until next year some time. Thats all the info there is really.


Thanks for that. Looks like we'll have to wait for a while. Thanks again.


----------



## jcslp15

great! can't wait to see the build log


----------



## Commesso_dk

*The Commesso bike*

Have been following this thread for some time now, and would like to share some photos of my Chinese carbon adventure 
I ordered all the parts from Flyxii.com in August and it only took two days to arrive to Denmark. ...The Danish postal service then needed TEN DAYS  before i could get my parts.
I chose the FLX-FR-R04 frame because of the geometri. It is very similar to the Specialized I have..

Take care out there!


----------



## svard75

mjdwyer23 said:


> Hi Folks-
> My Dengfu FM098 (the red/black one in the pic above) arrived today. It took 7 days from shipping notification in SZ to Maryland. The box was well packed and undamaged. I am considering starting my own thread for the build.
> 
> Out of the box, the frame looks great. The tubes were individually wrapped with foam, and each piece was also put in a ton of bubble wrap. It fit tightly in the box so that it would not move around during shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weight of the frameset components:
> Seatpost: 217g
> Fork: 419g
> Frame (with braze on adapter, seatpost collar, and rear der. hanger): 1157g
> Headset: 122g
> 
> Not a lightweight by any means, but I'm not too worried about it. The paint looks well done, with some overspray visible inside the head tube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I'm not super happy with aesthetically is the bottom bracket face -- the aluminum BB shell is ~10mm wider than the bottom bracket (Sram GXP), so there is aluminum showing around the BB. No big deal really, it won't be super visible. I cleaned the threads and the BB and crankset installed easily.
> 
> That's all for now, cell phone pics will have to suffice. More can be seen here: https://picasaweb.google.com/mjdwyer23/DengfuFM098?authkey=Gv1sRgCOWK6eeby-qdpgE#


Looks fantastic. My fm015 also has an extra large aluminum piece for the bb shell. Only reason I can see is its possibly there in case someone orders a BB30 they can mill it out from the same piece. I didn't do anything to mine but you can't tell unless you really look for it. 

Cheers!


----------



## svard75

Commesso_dk said:


> Have been following this thread for some time now, and would like to share some photos of my Chinese carbon adventure
> I ordered all the parts from Flyxii.com in August and it only took two days to arrive to Denmark. ...The Danish postal service then needed TEN DAYS  before i could get my parts.
> I chose the FLX-FR-R04 frame because of the geometri. It is very similar to the Specialized I have..
> 
> Take care out there!


Wow that looks great! I'm loving the seatstays!

Post ride report when you have a chance.


----------



## mmatrix

*nice!!!*



Commesso_dk said:


> Have been following this thread for some time now, and would like to share some photos of my Chinese carbon adventure
> I ordered all the parts from Flyxii.com in August and it only took two days to arrive to Denmark. ...The Danish postal service then needed TEN DAYS  before i could get my parts.
> I chose the FLX-FR-R04 frame because of the geometri. It is very similar to the Specialized I have..
> 
> Take care out there!


gold star


----------



## Commesso_dk

svard75 said:


> Wow that looks great! I'm loving the seatstays!
> 
> Post ride report when you have a chance.


Thank you!
I have put 500 - 600km on the bike so far. The bike feels surprisingly stiff, and rides well.
When I ordered the frameset and wheels I have to say that I was a bit concerned that it would be according to the price I paid for it, but luckely I was proven wrong 
The saddle is okay for the 60-70km I normally ride, but I have plans of changing it to a more comfertable one. The wheels are 60mm and very stiff also. Makes a great sound when accelerating  The wheelset was bought without spokes. I went to a local bike shop to get spokes fitted. They were very impressed of the quality of the rims and said that they were comparable to much more expensive rims... All in all a great bike! I can only recomend Flyxii.com :thumbsup:


----------



## relsah

mjdwyer23 said:


> Hi Folks-
> My Dengfu FM098 (the red/black one in the pic above) arrived today. It took 7 days from shipping notification in SZ to Maryland. The box was well packed and undamaged. I am considering starting my own thread for the build.
> 
> Out of the box, the frame looks great. The tubes were individually wrapped with foam, and each piece was also put in a ton of bubble wrap. It fit tightly in the box so that it would not move around during shipping.


frame looks great. im planning to order this one as well.

what frame size did you get and how tall are you?

can't wait to see the finish product :thumbsup:


----------



## persondude27

Commesso_dk said:


> Thank you!
> I have put 500 - 600km on the bike so far. The bike feels surprisingly stiff, and rides well.
> When I ordered the frameset and wheels I have to say that I was a bit concerned that it would be according to the price I paid for it, but luckely I was proven wrong
> The saddle is okay for the 60-70km I normally ride, but I have plans of changing it to a more comfertable one. The wheels are 60mm and very stiff also. Makes a great sound when accelerating  The wheelset was bought without spokes. I went to a local bike shop to get spokes fitted. They were very impressed of the quality of the rims and said that they were comparable to much more expensive rims... All in all a great bike! I can only recomend Flyxii.com :thumbsup:


I was going to make a crack about how your wheels cost more than the rest of the bike combined.

And then I read this! DOH. Great looking build. Let us know how the wheels work out, and ride the hell out of it!


----------



## mjdwyer23

relsah said:


> frame looks great. im planning to order this one as well.
> 
> what frame size did you get and how tall are you?
> 
> can't wait to see the finish product :thumbsup:


Thanks. It's a 56cm, I'm 6'1" with a 34" inseam. My saddle height is 31.5" from cbb.

The bike's 90% done, just waiting on tires for my wheels.


----------



## mjdwyer23

persondude27 said:


> I was going to make a crack about how your wheels cost more than the rest of the bike combined.
> 
> And then I read this! DOH. Great looking build. Let us know how the wheels work out, and ride the hell out of it!


I was wondering where he got Mavic carbon clinchers!


----------



## MRFIXALL4

Awesome build Commesso_dk. My FM015SPL is very simular but I built mine with a 50mm Carbon tubular wheelset with the Novetec carbon hubs. I actually got a unbelievable deal on the Mavic Carbone SLR wheelset which I'm suppose to pick up tomarrow. I don't feel as comfortable on the tubulars as I did on clinchers and I like what Mavic did with the brake surfaces on their carbone clinchers so that's why I bought them. The bike is super stiff though, I'll agree with you on that too. As for your saddle, I got the Fizik carbone saddle and it's the most comfortable saddle I've ever parked my butt on. I do long rides with no discomfort. I'll post more pics of my bike once the new Mavics are on it. Thanks for posting your build pics.


----------



## blend76

Adler said:


> As far as I know, it's only for complete bikes. If you buy only the frame, this tax doesn't apply.


I'm afraid it is also parts so frames would be affected. Anyways I will check with the local customs officer just to be sure.

The story just gets better. Apparently a company doing business selling bikes made from chinese carbon parts would be eligible for end use duty relief and would not need to pay the anti-dumping tariffs. In effect the only ones affected by anti-dumping measures are hobbyist like us. Argh!

BTW. Anybody seen a charbon model with internal cabling for derailleur cables. Would that even make any sense or would friction be an issue? I think I saw a Cervelo that had them and it does make for a sexier cleaner look.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

*Chinese Carbon Frames (HongFu-Bikes)*

Hongfu-Bikes - I'm thinking of buying one of these frames as a new build. 

I have a few questions though as I'm not 100% sure on carbon:


Does anyone have any experience with these bikes?

Will the carbon be weak and snap/explode going over potholes etc.

If you own one; has it ever broken? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robdamanii

There IS a thread for this kind of thing you know. It's only about 200 pages and 5,000 posts long...


----------



## Kinetic-UK

My computer kept on crashing when I went onto the thread.:mad2:


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Hongfu-Bikes - I'm thinking of buying one of these frames as a new build. 

I have a few questions though as I'm not 100% sure on carbon:


Does anyone have any experience with these bikes?

Will the carbon be weak and snap/explode going over potholes etc.

If you own one; has it ever broken? 

Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Has anyone got any experience with HongFu Bikes? 

Will the cheaper carbon explode/snap if I hit a speedbump? (As I was told by someone)

How strong are they?

Thanks.


----------



## Urb

Kinetic-UK said:


> Has anyone got any experience with HongFu Bikes?
> 
> Will the cheaper carbon explode/snap if I hit a speedbump? (As I was told by someone)
> 
> How strong are they?
> 
> Thanks.


Seriously dude.. start reading.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Can anybody reply to this thread, when I post on the other one, my posts disappear!

Thanks.


----------



## davcruz

Sounds like a STRANGE problem you are having if you can post here but not there. Seems to be the general consensus that they have a great product. I own a Hong-Fu FM-006 and it is a decent ride. My wife really enjoys it.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Thanks for the reply :thumbsup:

What's the strength like on them? I saw the finish is 3k carbon weave? Is it strong?

Someone on pinkbike said it's 'cheap carbon and will explode on potholes etc.' 

Basically, My laptop runs Ubuntu, I post on the other thread and it doesn't post. Also all of my browsers keep crashing. I'm guessing it's Ubuntu.


----------



## Commesso_dk

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Awesome build Commesso_dk. My FM015SPL is very simular but I built mine with a 50mm Carbon tubular wheelset with the Novetec carbon hubs. I actually got a unbelievable deal on the Mavic Carbone SLR wheelset which I'm suppose to pick up tomarrow. I don't feel as comfortable on the tubulars as I did on clinchers and I like what Mavic did with the brake surfaces on their carbone clinchers so that's why I bought them. The bike is super stiff though, I'll agree with you on that too. As for your saddle, I got the Fizik carbone saddle and it's the most comfortable saddle I've ever parked my butt on. I do long rides with no discomfort. I'll post more pics of my bike once the new Mavics are on it. Thanks for posting your build pics.


Hi MRFIXALL4
I have been trying to reply to the PM you sent me, but some strange rule about "I can only send PM when I have made 10 posts" is preventing me from replying to your questions........... Is it okay that I answer rhem here?


----------



## mjdwyer23

My FM098 has internal cable routing. Cables slide easily.


----------



## robc in wi

Um if you read the first post of the other thread (written by a moderator) it tells you to set the display mode to linear. You will find this on the far right of the tool bar but you have to be logged in to see it. Then you can read all 180 pages. Some guys have been riding/racing these frames for a couple of years, the only breakage I read in all of the posts was the guy who screwed up his fork installing it and the steerer snapped.


----------



## Anthony3

davcruz said:


> Sounds like a STRANGE problem you are having if you can post here but not there. Seems to be the general consensus that they have a great product. I own a Hong-Fu FM-006 and it is a decent ride. My wife really enjoys it.


Could you post a pic of your fm006 I've been looking at that one???


----------



## MYMOJO34

At 198 pages in length & almost 5,000 posts, is it time yet to start a V.6 of this topic?


----------



## alexb618

Kinetic-UK said:


> Will the cheaper carbon explode/snap if I hit a speedbump?


yes, and it will also be weakened significantly when exposed to direct sunlight


----------



## persondude27

alexb618 said:


> yes, and it will also be weakened significantly when exposed to direct sunlight


I heard that that's cuz the sun acts as an enzyme that combines carbon and oxygen to form carbon dioxide (CO2). So your bike literally disappears if you expose it to direct light. It's like science.

...

...

...

:mad2:

I wish there were a sarcasm font.

No. These bikes are sturdy. I have ridden mine almost 5500 miles now, including taking it cyclocrossing, riding on 2" of soft snow, riding on sketchy dirt and rocky trails, gravel, and I've raced the crap out of it. *These frames will hold up just as well as any name brand carbon frame*, or maybe even better, since these aren't skimping on material to break the sub-1000g, sub-900g, sub-800g or whatever arbitrary boundary (in size 48).


----------



## hansonator69

Vivelo Fly Aero and Mathot Grand Duc = open mould frames?

























Also the Vivelo Erg appears to be the Yishun FM032


----------



## baptizare

Commesso_dk said:


> Thank you!
> I have put 500 - 600km on the bike so far. The bike feels surprisingly stiff, and rides well.
> When I ordered the frameset and wheels I have to say that I was a bit concerned that it would be according to the price I paid for it, but luckely I was proven wrong
> The saddle is okay for the 60-70km I normally ride, but I have plans of changing it to a more comfertable one. The wheels are 60mm and very stiff also. Makes a great sound when accelerating  The wheelset was bought without spokes. I went to a local bike shop to get spokes fitted. They were very impressed of the quality of the rims and said that they were comparable to much more expensive rims... All in all a great bike! I can only recomend Flyxii.com :thumbsup:


Commesso_dk that is the best flyxii bike set up i've ever seen, well done:thumbsup:
I already received my Flyxii FLX-FR-305 and in process of searching the right wheelset and groupset.
Please let me know the Groupset and if you did customized the Mavic decalswheel set ?
It look like an original Mavic Carbone 

Ride Strong


----------



## turbogrover

Kinetic-UK said:


> Thanks for the reply :thumbsup:
> 
> What's the strength like on them? I saw the finish is 3k carbon weave? Is it strong?
> 
> Someone on pinkbike said it's 'cheap carbon and will explode on potholes etc.'
> 
> Basically, My laptop runs Ubuntu, I post on the other thread and it doesn't post. Also all of my browsers keep crashing. I'm guessing it's Ubuntu.


Sounds like the guy on pinkbike is pretty ignorant.
Do you really think these bikes would be this popular, if they could break so easily?

There's nothing to suggest that getting a bike direct from the manufacturer, causes them to explode while riding them.
Did you read that message on April 1st? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## V3L0X

Some of you may know of Neilpryde from windsurfing and may know that they are making bikes now. Anyway, I thought some might find this helpful so I thought I'd post this link up of their custom paint schemes for those trying to decide how and what colors to paint their bikes. They don't have every color to choose from, but they do have 21 colors you can choose from. and two colors of decals to choose from.

Custom Colours

P.S. Anyone know what frame that is? (the one w/internal cable routing)


----------



## Commesso_dk

baptizare said:


> Commesso_dk that is the best flyxii bike set up i've ever seen, well done:thumbsup:
> I already received my Flyxii FLX-FR-305 and in process of searching the right wheelset and groupset.
> Please let me know the Groupset and if you did customized the Mavic decalswheel set ?
> It look like an original Mavic Carbone
> 
> Ride Strong


Thank you for positiv feedback!
The groupset is a bit of a mixture. Most of it is shimano Ultegra 6700. FSA Grossamer brakes, and FSA superlight chainset.
As for decals, Ebay.co.uk is your friend  I bought from a seller called Silent_shift, but there is a lot of others out there..


----------



## davcruz

Anthony3 said:


> Could you post a pic of your fm006 I've been looking at that one???


I can, but I will have to take a picture first. Nothing special about it. Technically it is my wifes bike, I just built it, maintain it and watch it get ridden.


----------



## persondude27

Jenny @ Hongfu just sent me (and everyone else) an email saying that some frames are on discount for Christmas. 

Nothing amazing, just the FM-001 and FM-015, but that'll almost pay for shipping.

Hongfu Discounts Page


----------



## MRFIXALL4

I wonder id that $391.50 includes the fork and headset as shown in the photo for the FM015SPL


----------



## blend76

mjdwyer23 said:


> My FM098 has internal cable routing. Cables slide easily.


So does FM039 I see. HongFu just calls it Aero design which was little misleading. Now I got an itch.


----------



## blend76

persondude27 said:


> Jenny @ Hongfu just sent me (and everyone else) an email saying that some frames are on discount for Christmas.
> 
> Nothing amazing, just the FM-001 and FM-015, but that'll almost pay for shipping.
> 
> Hongfu Discounts Page


Is that the correct HongFu site? Is this the scammer striking again? Just saw that DengFu has a news item on their frontpage! Be careful...


----------



## svard75

Kinetic-UK said:


> Hongfu-Bikes - I'm thinking of buying one of these frames as a new build.
> 
> I have a few questions though as I'm not 100% sure on carbon:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these bikes?
> 
> Will the carbon be weak and snap/explode going over potholes etc.
> 
> If you own one; has it ever broken?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Kinetic. Yes these frames are sturdy and reliable. My writeup on pinkbike is basically a summary of what I learned by reading this entire thread. The guy on pb is being ignorant just ignore him. There are a few on this website as well.


----------



## svard75

blend76 said:


> Is that the correct HongFu site? Is this the scammer striking again? Just saw that DengFu has a news item on their frontpage! Be careful...


That's authentic. The scammer mentioned on deng fus website was communicating via email from a live.com address and was asking for payment through western union.


----------



## robc in wi

When I was looking at fm015s a few months ago Hongfu had a special at that time too. Same price. They always have had a "specials" type link on their website.. To MRFIXALL4: I don't think any of these Chinese bikes come with a headset installed but they all charge about $15 for it and it's better to order one from the supplier because then you know it's going to fit. Yes that price includes the fork.


----------



## mastakilla

*2 questions on the FM028*

I am planning on running a 2012 shimano crankset on my FM028. I thought I would get the BB BSA therefore. Someone posted that the aluminum shell is protruding or something on the BBA BSA from Dengfu. Should I buy the BB30 and run and adapter then? I find all these BB names and such very confusing.

Also what depth seatpost clamp do I need. I currently have on that is 10mm. Do I need a thicker one at 15 for a carbon frame?

Thanks


----------



## beston

I believe what other posters have commented on is that the BSA BB shell is sometimes visible (The unpainted section is bigger than the BB). 

This is a cosmetic issue and really isn't anything to be concerned with. I don't see any advantage of buying a BB30 to just put in a press-fit adaptor.

I think that you can order seatpost clamps when you purchase the frame. However, 10mm should be fine for most frames.


----------



## Gratuitus

Hi, 
Does anyone have tried the AC-053 from ICAN ? What do you think of it?


----------



## Rainerhq

mastakilla said:


> Also what depth seatpost clamp do I need. I currently have on that is 10mm. Do I need a thicker one at 15 for a carbon frame?
> Thanks


Which 10mm clamp you have? I have 11mm Token clamp and it should be about 2mm smaller to suit my FM028.


----------



## blend76

svard75 said:


> That's authentic. The scammer mentioned on deng fus website was communicating via email from a live.com address and was asking for payment through western union.


Why would HongFu have two sites? One running on top of asp and another php.

HongFu Sports Equipment CO.,LTD - HongFu Sports Equipment CO.,LTD
E-hongfu-Bikes

and one extra for mold manufacturing?

Huizhou Hongfu Hardware Mould Processing Store - full carbon bicycle frame, full carbon bicycle fork, carbon and alloy bicycle frame

The email address posted on both ([email protected]) is the same so I guess you are right.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Bike's almost together. The cables have been run and adjusted, now I'm just waiting on tires from Ribble. When they show up, I'll get them mounted, adjust my fit, and it'll be time to ride. 

I did run into one hangup -- it looks like they didn't finish clearing the front derailleur's internal cable: 









They also didn't rivet in a cable guide. I am using Gore Ride-On cables, so it's not a big deal -- I just cleaned out the epoxy and ran the inner all the way to the FD. FD shifts great. I also ran the inner housing through the internal cable run for the RD and rear brake, just in case there is any roughness inside the internal cable housing. Edit: I think running cable housing would be fine here, there are bosses on both ends.










This bike kind of looks like a Venge from the side. However, the tube shapes, cable routing, and top tube curve are quite different from a Venge (was in the shop looking at one yesterday). 

Here's what the seatpost clamp looks like. It definitely will not work for a Specialized Toupe Pro with the oblong carbon rails:










It also takes a bit of talent to get everything lined up to put the saddle on. 

So, here we are, just waiting for tires, fit, tape, and a ride:


----------



## mastakilla

*FM028 Geo vs Trek H2*

It seems everyone says the FM028 and trek H2 geos are the same.

Headtube and tt measurements seem to be the same but what about the seattube?

On the Dengfu website the 58cm size lists a 58cm seattube. The trek H2 geo for a 58cm lists a 55.3 seattube.

Are the seat tube measurements longer on the FM028 relative to the madone H2 geo?


----------



## krogers

I purchased a FM015 last winter and built it up. All in all, I have been very please. However, today I doscovered a crack where my seat stays meet the drop outs. Cracks on both stays. I have seen a few references to crack in the rear triangle of FM015s. 
What I would like some feedback on is how many others are finding cracks? I am wonder ing if the rear stays of the FM015s are too small for all but very light riders. 
I look forward to the banter.
Thanks


----------



## mastakilla

That looks like it may just be paint cracks and not the frame itself




krogers said:


> I purchased a FM015 last winter and built it up. All in all, I have been very please. However, today I doscovered a crack where my seat stays meet the drop outs. Cracks on both stays. I have seen a few references to crack in the rear triangle of FM015s.
> What I would like some feedback on is how many others are finding cracks? I am wonder ing if the rear stays of the FM015s are too small for all but very light riders.
> I look forward to the banter.
> Thanks


----------



## BacDoc

Dang! Your cassette is frickin clean!

Hope that is just paint cracking, but if not the china peeps have been known to warranty the frames.


----------



## svard75

mjdwyer23 said:


> Bike's almost together. The cables have been run and adjusted, now I'm just waiting on tires from Ribble. When they show up, I'll get them mounted, adjust my fit, and it'll be time to ride.
> 
> I did run into one hangup -- it looks like they didn't finish clearing the front derailleur's internal cable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also didn't rivet in a cable guide. I am using Gore Ride-On cables, so it's not a big deal -- I just cleaned out the epoxy and ran the inner all the way to the FD. FD shifts great. I also ran the inner housing through the internal cable run for the RD and rear brake, just in case there is any roughness inside the internal cable housing. Edit: I think running cable housing would be fine here, there are bosses on both ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bike kind of looks like a Venge from the side. However, the tube shapes, cable routing, and top tube curve are quite different from a Venge (was in the shop looking at one yesterday).
> 
> Here's what the seatpost clamp looks like. It definitely will not work for a Specialized Toupe Pro with the oblong carbon rails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also takes a bit of talent to get everything lined up to put the saddle on.
> 
> So, here we are, just waiting for tires, fit, tape, and a ride:


So far so good! keep going at it. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## svard75

krogers said:


> I purchased a FM015 last winter and built it up. All in all, I have been very please. However, today I doscovered a crack where my seat stays meet the drop outs. Cracks on both stays. I have seen a few references to crack in the rear triangle of FM015s.
> What I would like some feedback on is how many others are finding cracks? I am wonder ing if the rear stays of the FM015s are too small for all but very light riders.
> I look forward to the banter.
> Thanks


Would you mind posting a pic of the entire bike?


----------



## deviousalex

What accounts for the price differences between the frames? Are the newer molds just more expensive or is there actually a difference in the carbon layup?


----------



## paterberg

*e-hongfu site*

Has anyone used the e-hongfu website to purchase items from Hong Fu as opposed to dealing with Jenny via email. I want to buy another FM015 and know exactly what I need so it would be convenient to buy directly off the website without having to undertake a series of email exchanges. Comments from those who have used the e-hongfu site would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## blend76

deviousalex said:


> What accounts for the price differences between the frames? Are the newer molds just more expensive or is there actually a difference in the carbon layup?


There are some actual improvements like more aerodynamic frame and internal cabling for derailleurs in addition to rear brake cable. Of course there is the cost of the actual mold and the "in style" aspect to the cost of the newer frames. I doubt there are big differences in type of carbon used or layup that would affect how the bikes ride. The new geometry will affect the feel quite a bit. Has anybody compared same size 3k, 12kk and UD frames on club ride?


----------



## jacaco

i really thing is just the new mold what we are paying for...the carbon layup is the same...i thing the cheaper one for them....my only hope is that they put more layers so this frames can be more reliable..not lighter but strong...i hope...hope...hop...ho...hoohohohoho happy xtmas


----------



## svard75

deviousalex said:


> What accounts for the price differences between the frames? Are the newer molds just more expensive or is there actually a difference in the carbon layup?


like anything thats new in design there will be a higher initial cost. the older stuff needs to be moved and the newer stuff requires a return on investment as soon as possible to recoup the R&D costs. believe it or not they have gone through several versions prior to the final released version. and if you read this entire thread you would have read the few posts where HongFu modified the rear wheel clearance after selling a few due to feedback.


----------



## deviousalex

svard75 said:


> like anything thats new in design there will be a higher initial cost. the older stuff needs to be moved and the newer stuff requires a return on investment as soon as possible to recoup the R&D costs. believe it or not they have gone through several versions prior to the final released version. and if you read this entire thread you would have read the few posts where HongFu modified the rear wheel clearance after selling a few due to feedback.


So modifying that would require a whole new mold?


----------



## Chadwick890

Found this bike by Vivelo, any idea what mold would be? If its a china frame?








And no its not the FM098....i dont think?


----------



## svard75

deviousalex said:


> So modifying that would require a whole new mold?


You mean the clearance? Likely would but minor compared to a completely new design.


----------



## persondude27

paterberg said:


> Has anyone used the e-hongfu website to purchase items from Hong Fu as opposed to dealing with Jenny via email. I want to buy another FM015 and know exactly what I need so it would be convenient to buy directly off the website without having to undertake a series of email exchanges. Comments from those who have used the e-hongfu site would be appreciated. Thanks.


I bought a bike from e-hongfu-bikes in February (my link is a couple of pages back). Buying the stuff "on the website" is really just another way to getting in contact with Jenny. I added stuff to a shopping cart and expected to do payment then and there, but she emailed me to confirm and such and we did paypal. Overall, a really positive experience. Except for the stem. Don't buy the stem.

--Someone asked why Hongfu is operating two sites, and whether I was sure this was this was really her.
1) I bought from e-hongfu-bikes in the spring.
2) I was contacted from the same email address that I used earlier.
3) I was unaware hongfu had a scammer...


----------



## charfive

Any new info on the Miracle Reuv? Pricing/availability?


----------



## GP JET

What about FM098 ?


----------



## mjdwyer23

GP JET said:


> What about FM098 ?


What about it? I have one.


----------



## GP JET

mjdwyer23 said:


> What about it? I have one.


 So how does it work ? Is it stiff enough ? Weight ?


----------



## deviousalex

chadwick890 said:


> found this bike by vivelo, any idea what mold would be? If its a china frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no its not the fm098....i dont think?


fm038?


----------



## persondude27

GP JET said:


> So how does it work ? Is it stiff enough ? Weight ?


Please read the thread!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3680076-post4914.html



mjdwyer23 said:


> Weight of the frameset components:
> Seatpost: 217g
> Fork: 419g
> Frame (with braze on adapter, seatpost collar, and rear der. hanger): 1157g
> Headset: 122g
> 
> Not a lightweight by any means, but I'm not too worried about it. The paint looks well done, with some overspray visible inside the head tube:
> 
> The only thing that I'm not super happy with aesthetically is the bottom bracket face -- the aluminum BB shell is ~10mm wider than the bottom bracket (Sram GXP), so there is aluminum showing around the BB. No big deal really, it won't be super visible. I cleaned the threads and the BB and crankset installed easily.


As for stiffness, I think he was nearing competition on the build yesterdayish. In my experience (riding three of these Chinese frames), stiffness is NOT an issue. They are stiff because they're not trying to brag about their sub-900g frame in size 48. However, they may not be as stiff as Cavendish's Venge, because we're not paying F1 engineers to hand-make the layup for our frames.

Two things: Remember that 1150g for a painted size 56 is not bad, especially when it's a $600 frame. Second, even a moderate build on these guys (Rival with $200 wheels) will get these frames below 17 pounds. If you're willing to spring an extra few hundred bucks on things like stems, seatposts, and wheels, you can easily get these Chinese frames below 16.


----------



## paterberg

persondude27 said:


> I bought a bike from e-hongfu-bikes in February (my link is a couple of pages back). Buying the stuff "on the website" is really just another way to getting in contact with Jenny. I added stuff to a shopping cart and expected to do payment then and there, but she emailed me to confirm and such and we did paypal. Overall, a really positive experience. Except for the stem. Don't buy the stem. --Someone asked why Hongfu is operating two sites, and whether I was sure this was this was really her. 1) I bought from e-hongfu-bikes in the spring. 2) I was contacted from the same email address that I used earlier. 3) I was unaware hongfu had a scammer...


Thanks for the info persondude27 - really useful. Ta.


----------



## ptsbike55

Originally Posted by mjdwyer23 
Weight of the frameset components:
Seatpost: 217g
Fork: 419g
Frame (with braze on adapter, seatpost collar, and rear der. hanger): 1157g
Headset: 122g

Not a lightweight by any means, but I'm not too worried about it. The paint looks well done, with some overspray visible inside the head tube:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My frame weighed 970g for a 54 cm frame. I expect to be under 15.5 lbs including pedals when I change out components.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Which frame? 



ptsbike55 said:


> Originally Posted by mjdwyer23
> Weight of the frameset components:
> Seatpost: 217g
> Fork: 419g
> Frame (with braze on adapter, seatpost collar, and rear der. hanger): 1157g
> Headset: 122g
> 
> Not a lightweight by any means, but I'm not too worried about it. The paint looks well done, with some overspray visible inside the head tube:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> My frame weighed 970g for a 54 cm frame. I expect to be under 15.5 lbs including pedals when I change out components.


----------



## BacDoc

Chadwick890 said:


> Found this bike by Vivelo, any idea what mold would be? If its a china frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no its not the FM098....i dont think?


Looks like Hong Fu FM039


----------



## persondude27

BacDoc said:


> Looks like Hong Fu FM039


'Cept they fixed the 39's kink in the downtube (yay!).

Honestly, I would ride the vivelo (debadged, of course).


----------



## robc in wi

You guys do realise that the picture of the Vivelo is a computer rendering, right? Look closely, especially the little thing on the head tube. Who knows what the real frame actually looks like.

Looks nice but the tiny curved seat stays scare me.


----------



## hansonator69

robc in wi said:


> You guys do realise that the picture of the Vivelo is a computer rendering, right? Look closely, especially the little thing on the head tube. Who knows what the real frame actually looks like.
> 
> Looks nice but the tiny curved seat stays scare me.


Click here to see


----------



## cxl98904

I just purchased a Pinarello clone from Kode, the frame came with excess cable tube for the internal rear brake run on each side. My question is do I cut the tube to size so no excess on entry and exit hole, if so what happens when I want to run a new at a later date will the tube pull out?


----------



## hansonator69

FM098?


----------



## mastakilla

*Installation guide shimano STI*

Anyone know of good installation guide for the shimano new STI setup.

I havent put together a road bike in several years and I'm not sure how to install the STIs just looking at them. The shifter cables seem to run different than my older setup. Looked at the shimano insert but I would like to find a vid or pic thread to help out. Cant seem to find one through google.

Thanks


----------



## maxxevv

mastakilla said:


> Anyone know of good installation guide for the shimano new STI setup.
> 
> I havent put together a road bike in several years and I'm not sure how to install the STIs just looking at them. The shifter cables seem to run different than my older setup. Looked at the shimano insert but I would like to find a vid or pic thread to help out. Cant seem to find one through google.
> 
> Thanks


Check youtube. or maybe Parktool for their installation guides.


----------



## heppy2002

Hi If you mean Miracle trading HK I have now purchased 2 frames headsets saddle bars stems from them. Communication was excellent and the quality of the items is way beyond expectations. I designed my frame decals which they reporoduced perfectly infact actually made suggestions and improved on my design


----------



## mfuchs

cxl98904 said:


> I just purchased a Pinarello clone from Kode, the frame came with excess cable tube for the internal rear brake run on each side. My question is do I cut the tube to size so no excess on entry and exit hole, if so what happens when I want to run a new at a later date will the tube pull out?


That guide is just to help install the cable. You slide the inner cable through and when the cable exits the other side you pull the guide out. When you change the cable you go backwards and use the cable as a guide to put it back through so you can put the new cable in the same way as before.

I hope you can figure out what I'm saying as it is much easier to do than to try to explain. basically the guide is just that, a guide, and isn't to be left in.

I've had my Kode clone since September and love it. Which color did you get?


----------



## Crappymonkey

I ust received an email from Janice Zheng at Ican Sports that eh AC053 is available for $480 with fork, seatpost, headset and spacers. If it wasn't a scam email it looks like a good deal. Anybody who was interested in the AC053 might want to ask Ican about the sale.


----------



## khsracer

hansonator69 said:


> FM098?


I like this frame also! Kinda Fuji SST ish.


----------



## Rainerhq

mastakilla said:


> Anyone know of good installation guide for the shimano new STI setup.
> 
> I havent put together a road bike in several years and I'm not sure how to install the STIs just looking at them. The shifter cables seem to run different than my older setup. Looked at the shimano insert but I would like to find a vid or pic thread to help out. Cant seem to find one through google.
> 
> Thanks


Shimano Ultegra 6700 Installation & Adjustment Guide on Vimeo
Shimano Dura Ace 7900 Installation Guide on Vimeo


----------



## cxl98904

Mfuchs thanks for the info, I got the red and white with gray. How does the clone ride?


----------



## solarFlash

I also received the email from Janice. Seems like a good deal I just hope they hold it until the start of the new year! Get those pics up nbwallace, very much looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## nbwallace

*It's not a scam*

I dealt with Janice on a recent ordre for an AC053 the new 29er full suspension frame and various other bits. The stuff shipped last Tuesday and arrived in DC yesterday. Pretty cool.

That's a good deal. I paid $550 for the frame fork and seatpost, $15 for the headset. I'm going to have the frame this afternoon. I'll post some photos and weights.


----------



## turbogrover

Looks nice, but I can't wait for bike manufacturers to get a little more creative with the paint designs. They're all about 25 years behind the times.


----------



## OnTheRivet

turbogrover said:


> Looks nice, but I can't wait for bike manufacturers to get a little more creative with the paint designs. They're all about 25 years behind the times.


God I hate that dog taking a sh*t hunchbacked look of the Specialized Venge and all it's copies. ugly


----------



## mfuchs

cxl98904 said:


> Mfuchs thanks for the info, I got the red and white with gray. How does the clone ride?


I've ridden in in the mountains and I've done a century along with a bunch of fast and slower group rides and I have to say that it is the most comfortable bike that I have ever had. It handles great and loves to go fast.

What are you building it with? You can see mine in my user gallery or if you saw the blue and white one on Kode's site that is mine too.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

OnTheRivet said:


> God I hate that dog taking a sh*t hunchbacked look of the Specialized Venge and all it's copies. ugly


I'm with you on that. Specialized geometry looks strang to me. And those Zertz inserts on the Roubaix are totally useless.


----------



## cxl98904

mfuchs said:


> I've ridden in in the mountains and I've done a century along with a bunch of fast and slower group rides and I have to say that it is the most comfortable bike that I have ever had. It handles great and loves to go fast.
> 
> What are you building it with? You can see mine in my user gallery or if you saw the blue and white one on Kode's site that is mine too.



Being built with yishun 50m wheels and dura ace 7800 soured from eBay can't wait, trying to keep it under 1500


----------



## MYMOJO34

Personally I love the Specialized geometry. The Venge is smokin hot. So I've been thinking about the FM098 next year when the price comes down *fingers crossed*. Although, having just heard the term, I may put "Squattin' Dog" on the downtube.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

robc in wi said:


> When I was looking at fm015s a few months ago Hongfu had a special at that time too. Same price. They always have had a "specials" type link on their website.. To MRFIXALL4: I don't think any of these Chinese bikes come with a headset installed but they all charge about $15 for it and it's better to order one from the supplier because then you know it's going to fit. Yes that price includes the fork.


I only asked because I bought my frame last year just before Christmas from Hungfu and I had to buy everything separate. It was still a bargain in my book. I used the bottom half of the headset and race from Hungfu but the upper half is a Campy Record. It just looked alot better and it works perfectly.


----------



## gte534j

Hi,
I tried emailing miracletrader at both email address and no response. i also tried to post on alibaba, no response. how long did it take them to respond or is there a better way to contact them? I really like the scott foil replica. Did you get it? If so, do you like it?


----------



## gte534j

mjdwyer23 said:


> Sent Miracle an email asking about the REUV, got some info on the FOIL copy instead:
> 
> Thank you very much for your email. It is our pleasure to know your interest in our carbon bike frame.
> 
> Please check the attached photos for your reference. Do you mean this one? It is our newest frame model.
> 
> The prices as follow:
> 
> MT-MC053 Road frame&fork: USD530/set for clear coating.
> Seatpost: free of charge
> Headset: USD15/set
> Shipping cost to USA by EMS: USD90
> 
> TOTAL COST: USD635
> 
> Please check the geometry for your reference too. We now have the size 54CM Non ISP and ISP Version&nbsp! ;in stock, will it be okay for you?
> 
> Looking for your news soon.
> 
> --
> Tks&Best regards,
> Jack Chen
> 
> 
> I tried this contact and no response. Did anyone else do anything differently? How long did it take them to respond? Thanks,


----------



## mjdwyer23

Check your spam folder.


----------



## robc in wi

First off it's Miracle Trade. I go to Miracle Trade's site on Alibaba. There they have a live chat link with Ms. Sofy Liu and I have conversed with her numerous times including last night with no waiting. There are other reps but she is the one I have been dealing with during the ordering of my frame (MC008). Keep in mind that they are 12-15 hours ahead of us here in the states so my chats are between midnight and 2:00am. They are easy to work with but require 50% down payment and charge a Paypal fee of 4.5%

edit: I tried to post a link but it didn't work. When I get home from work later tonight I will try to post her email address.

Lisa Zhu and Season Ian are the other two reps I see with chat links.


----------



## gte534j

Great, thanks so much for the info. I guess i will try the online chat tonight. Every time i check it says unavailable to chat.


----------



## Sheepo

Sorry to revive this one from the dead, but how stiff are these FM028 frames? Im trying to build a crit bike and stiffness and sportiness are above all else. 

GB155 says his is stiff. Anyone else? Is there a better Chinese carbon crit bike?


----------



## amd

*FM015 for sale*

If anyone is interested in a brand new FM015, I'm looking to offload one. Bought one and immediately found a frame I had been looking for. Bought that and now have two frames. I'd love to keep it, but I can't afford to. 


58cm ISP
3k matte finish
headset and 2 derailleur hangers

pm me if interested, I've got pictures etc.


----------



## cond

mastakilla said:


> Anyone know of good installation guide for the shimano new STI setup.
> 
> I havent put together a road bike in several years and I'm not sure how to install the STIs just looking at them. The shifter cables seem to run different than my older setup. Looked at the shimano insert but I would like to find a vid or pic thread to help out. Cant seem to find one through google.
> 
> Thanks


google: Shimano Ultegra 6700 Installation & Adjustment Guide vimeo
and if you prefer docs, google for shimano techdocs, you'll find what you need there.


----------



## ultreia

Someone know who is the real maker of Vivelo bikes ? I have a frame from Hong-Fu and I am pretty sure that is a Vivelo EOS. You could see here:
Vivelo | Eos

I am very interested on Vivelo ARC.. I will search it


----------



## Chadwick890

ultreia said:


> Someone know who is the real maker of Vivelo bikes ? I have a frame from Hong-Fu and I am pretty sure that is a Vivelo EOS. You could see here:
> Vivelo | Eos
> 
> I am very interested on Vivelo ARC.. I will search it


More then likely, like Hans said Yishun seem to make there ERG model.
Id like to know who makes the ARC and Fly Aero frames.


----------



## nbwallace

*Received my AC-053 from ICAN*

I received my 54cm AC-053 yesterday. The finish of the frame, fork, and seatpost is beautiful. That said on my scale everything is a bit heavy.

Frame 1140g
Fork 425g
Seatpost 248g
Wedge 48g

I also ordered the HB-005 wing bar which is very close in weight to the FSA K-Wing pro at 265g.

It looks as if this build (ultra 6700 group) is going to be heavier than my 2006 Scattante (it is dura ace 7800 though)

I'll post photos shortly.


----------



## gte534j

Thanks for the help. I talked to Mecy Lin from Miracle Trade via Alibaba's website. The ordering was very easy and went well. I decided on the MT-MC053 scott foil clone, 3k gloss, non-ISP, BSA, no logo, headset, and an extra hanger. That size is out of stock so it will be build by Jan 15th and i should get it Feb 7th. I will post back then with the details and pictures. She sent me an email invoice and I paid in full via paypal.


----------



## hiver2601

Has anyone had any luck getting vendors to ship with anythong other than EMS? Prefer to avoid EMS due to their (slow) collaboration with local post service here.

Hongfu indicated this would be insanely expensive, but other vendors (that of course does not carry the frame I want) offers DHL for a reasonable premium compared to the standard EMS... Hongfu says impossible, kind of hard to explain to them....


----------



## mjdwyer23

That's about right. We can't really expect these frames to be engineered to the same level as the real Foil (sub 1kg, optimized layup etc.)



nbwallace said:


> I received my 54cm AC-053 yesterday. The finish of the frame, fork, and seatpost is beautiful. That said on my scale everything is a bit heavy.
> 
> Frame 1140g
> Fork 425g
> Seatpost 248g
> Wedge 48g
> 
> I also ordered the HB-005 wing bar which is very close in weight to the FSA K-Wing pro at 265g.
> 
> It looks as if this build (ultra 6700 group) is going to be heavier than my 2006 Scattante (it is dura ace 7800 though)
> 
> I'll post photos shortly.


----------



## ptsbike55

Quote:
Originally Posted by nbwallace View Post
I received my 54cm AC-053 yesterday. The finish of the frame, fork, and seatpost is beautiful. That said on my scale everything is a bit heavy.

Frame 1140g
Fork 425g
Seatpost 248g
Wedge 48g

I also ordered the HB-005 wing bar which is very close in weight to the FSA K-Wing pro at 265g.

It looks as if this build (ultra 6700 group) is going to be heavier than my 2006 Scattante (it is dura ace 7800 though)
__________________________________________________________________________

Is the extra weight because of the thickness of the clearcoat?


----------



## cxl98904

i have the FM028 from Deng Fu and it rides great, can't comment on the stiffness because i can't compare to anything else.


----------



## mjdwyer23

What do you mean by extra? Do we have a baseline?


----------



## ptsbike55

Don't know about a base line. I have seen several comments about frames being "heavy". I know that paint can add quite a bit to the overall weight of the frame.


----------



## ms6073

So a search of the thread did not help and I was curious - didn't someone post in the past month or so about having ordered the frameset that is used for the Avanti Chrono Evo II direct from one of the manufacturers?


----------



## gte534j

ptsbike55 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nbwallace View Post
> I received my 54cm AC-053 yesterday. The finish of the frame, fork, and seatpost is beautiful. That said on my scale everything is a bit heavy.
> 
> Frame 1140g
> Fork 425g
> Seatpost 248g
> Wedge 48g
> 
> I also ordered the HB-005 wing bar which is very close in weight to the FSA K-Wing pro at 265g.
> 
> It looks as if this build (ultra 6700 group) is going to be heavier than my 2006 Scattante (it is dura ace 7800 though)
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Is the extra weight because of the thickness of the clearcoat?


Did you get the frame painted? Was this with the BSA or BB30? I doubt the BB type makes much of a difference, but i know that the paint on my TT bike FM-018 NON-ISP from ebay/dengfu added some weight to the frame. I thought it added close to 260 g when comparing the measured frame weight vs the advertised weight (1390 g advertised vs 1650 g measured) but after seeing another post here with the weight of 1520 g with no paint compared to my 1650 g with weight, the paint only added 130 g.

Also, how do you like the frame? What finish did you get? I just ordered mine last night in 3k gloss weave, but they are making it and it wont be done till mid-Jan with delivery to VA in Feb. I also own a real scott addict SL so im interested in seeing how they both feel comparatively. The geometry is the exact same, so im excited to have 2 road bikes that are very similar.


----------



## hansonator69

ms6073 said:


> So a search of the thread did not help and I was curious - didn't someone post in the past month or so about having ordered the frameset that is used for the Avanti Chrono Evo II direct from one of the manufacturers?


I posted a couple of pics of frames which look remotely similar to the Avanti Chrono Evo II here.


----------



## maxxevv

hiver2601 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting vendors to ship with anythong other than EMS? Prefer to avoid EMS due to their (slow) collaboration with local post service here.
> 
> Hongfu indicated this would be insanely expensive, but other vendors (that of course does not carry the frame I want) offers DHL for a reasonable premium compared to the standard EMS... Hongfu says impossible, kind of hard to explain to them....


As far as I've shipped with DHL out of China for packages of the same weight but smaller size as a fully packed frameset and stuff like bars and posts which you may be getting. Its really gonna cost a bomb. At least in the range of US$200/- most probably more. 

Then again, DHL and the likes of many international couriers such as FedEx and UPS give really deep discounts for regular account holders who have constant shipping volume. Hongfu probably doesn't have such volume nor account to get a good price. Alternatively, the other vendors may not be so upfront about shipping costs with alternative couriers. 

So depends on which side of the coin you're leaning towards believing.


----------



## apachesix

After reading this whole thread, I have now jumped in with both feet to build a bike. Just paid a deposit for a 54cm AC053 with paint job. Will pay the balance when I get a pic of the finished job. No timeline yet, but thought I would take advantage of the sale. 

I guess I too will be one of the guinea pigs on the new frame, but I really like the look of it and I can't wait to see the difference compared to my aluminum w/carbon stays frame that is a tad too large for me.


----------



## gte534j

nbwallace said:


> I received my 54cm AC-053 yesterday. The finish of the frame, fork, and seatpost is beautiful. That said on my scale everything is a bit heavy.
> 
> Frame 1140g
> Fork 425g
> Seatpost 248g
> Wedge 48g
> 
> I also ordered the HB-005 wing bar which is very close in weight to the FSA K-Wing pro at 265g.
> 
> It looks as if this build (ultra 6700 group) is going to be heavier than my 2006 Scattante (it is dura ace 7800 though)
> 
> I'll post photos shortly.


I am excited to see the build pictures. 
What do you think of the seat post clamp/wedge design? Its different than Scott's design, which reminds me of the Thomson stem clamp design.

Thanks for posting the data. Too bad they claimed that the frame was 1000g +-50 grams. When i get my 56cm frame in February 2012 i will weight it and post the data.
On a side note, i would not take Scott's data as exact either. My friend got the medium Scale RC 29 2012 carbon frame and it weighted in at 1050 grams, 100 grams heavier than their claim. However, the bike did have 4 water bottle cage bolts and a small chain stay guard and a derailleur hanger. So maybe with those items removed and the small size, the frame is 950 grams.


----------



## nbwallace

*Clear coat only on my AC-053*

I didn't get the frame painted other than matte clear coat, which looks great. I think if you look on the ICAN site the frame weight is quoted as 1000g +/- 40 and the fork is quoted as 370g +/- 20.

The wedge is fine. It takes a bit of futzing to get it in the frame but it fits flush, it's a bit heavy. I need someone to make one out of titanium with some lightening holes. I suspect it could also be produced out of carbon. I can't get over how pretty the frame is.

I have proposed calling the bike an E'pee' because it's heavier than a Foil but just as dangerous.


----------



## gte534j

that is interesting about the wedge, thanks for sharing the information/feedback. I wonder if the non-ISP setup with the wedge is lighter than the ISP setup with the seat post clamp/mount.
If you find someone to make a new wedge let me know. That would be cool to get a 10 gram wedge and save 30 grams!
Also, how easy do you think it is to clean the matte finish? My concern was that the matte finish kinda trapped dirt making it harder to clean, which is why i went with the 3k glossy finish. My friend's new scott scale 29er has the matte finish and it seems to not be as easy to clean as my scott addict gloss finish.


----------



## nutz4cycling

has anyone purchased from LTK bikes? They have a mountain frame that is popular, but I haven't seen anyone post about their road frames.


----------



## ptsbike55

Try this link for discussion on LTK bikes.
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/chinese-carbon-29er-640919-26.html


----------



## speeddemon

aikendrum said:


> Long time between visits here but just completed my 5th Chinese Carbon Bike build - this time an FM018 from Tony at DengFu.....exceedingly happy with the outcome, it's first real test after build was a 20km TT, finished in 27:56 ~ 43km/hr average.:thumbsup:
> 
> FM018 Frame Fork Seatpost in 12k MATTE Finish!
> DengFu TT Aerobars
> SRAM Shifters
> SRAM Apex / Rival Groupset
> Reynolds DV3K Tubular Wheelset
> ISM ADAMO Seat


Any specific reason why you went with the Adamo Road and not the Adamo Time Trial? I'm building a similar bike and can't decide on the Adamo model.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Fit and finished my FM098 today. 15.86 pounds / 7.21kg ready to ride. Not bad for having a powertap and clinchers! I'll snap some pics tomorrow, right now it's strapped to the trainer.


----------



## Chadwick890

Orderd a FM018 the other week, it got dispatched last week and super slow updates from EMS its been stuck on Dispatched from sorting center for a week now. Is this normal? Or is it due to it being Christmas time? My wheels took less time to come then this


----------



## mjdwyer23

Go to USPS and track with the EMS number.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

FM-039 vs FM098


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Has anyone compiled a list of which frames are replicas of the real one? Such as the FM028 is similar to the Trek Madone and the FM098 is very Vengy. Of course the Dogma replica.
This forum has lots of info perhaps this has been done already but for some reason this forum is soooo slow for me and its hard to surf it.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Are there any disk brake ready Chinese road frames out there? Riding mountain bikes with them I just cant imagine _not_ having them.


----------



## robc in wi

Read the first page, after you log in select "linear" in the display mode. Then this thread will work better for you. After you read all 190+ pages you will know all of the answers to your questions.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Ha ha dog sh*t. I think the Venge looks sweet and the FM098 looks baddass also.


----------



## turbogrover

Mr.Habanero said:


> Are there any disk brake ready Chinese road frames out there? Riding mountain bikes with them I just cant imagine _not_ having them.


Yeah, except disc brakes have no logical purpose on a road bike. You don't see many full suspension road bikes either. Or fat tires for that matter.
Maybe you'd rather be looking into a cyclocross bike.


----------



## Anthony3

Wow can't wait for that! Wow you got the build weight pretty low then even though the frames isn't so light and a powertap.


----------



## jacaco

well i have some pictures of my frame before being shipped...fm098 size 52 3k matte finnish

https://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_7242214javi01.jpg
https://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7242215javi02.jpg


<a href='https://www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-javi01-7242218.html'><img src='https://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7242218javi01.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>


----------



## Urb

turbogrover said:


> Yeah, except disc brakes have no logical purpose on a road bike.


disagree


----------



## garydee77

wow! looking good - Lucky just sent me an email saying my frame was shipped yesterday - I'm in the UK - what are the chances of getting it before Christmas day?

Anyone else here ordered from the UK - what sort of time did it take from dispatch til receiving - God I can't wait to get new frame! Got all the components sitting waiting for her  




jacaco said:


> well i have some pictures of my frame before being shipped...fm098 size 52 3k matte finnish
> 
> https://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_7242214javi01.jpg
> https://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7242215javi02.jpg
> 
> 
> <a href='https://www.subirimagenes.com/fotos-javi01-7242218.html'><img src='https://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_7242218javi01.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>


----------



## Vitus06

garydee77 said:


> wow! looking good - Lucky just sent me an email saying my frame was shipped yesterday - I'm in the UK - what are the chances of getting it before Christmas day?
> 
> My wheels from Deng Fu took nine days after they were sent until I had them in my hand here in Sweden. Waiting for my FM 098 frame size 49 to be finished at the factory.


----------



## garydee77

Cheers Vitus - yeh looked at the 098 as well - but going TT att he moment with the FM018

what wheels did you go for (depth - clincher/tubs?) that will be next on the shopping list 






Vitus06 said:


> garydee77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow! looking good - Lucky just sent me an email saying my frame was shipped yesterday - I'm in the UK - what are the chances of getting it before Christmas day?
> 
> My wheels from Deng Fu took nine days after they were sent until I had them in my hand here in Sweden. Waiting for my FM 098 frame size 49 to be finished at the factory.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vitus06

garydee77 said:


> Cheers Vitus - yeh looked at the 098 as well - but going TT att he moment with the FM018
> 
> what wheels did you go for (depth - clincher/tubs?) that will be next on the shopping list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became clincher with 50 mm height. Have similar wheels on another bike and they work well for most uses


----------



## turbogrover

Urb said:


> disagree


That's a heck of a good reason. Can't argue with that.


----------



## apachesix

turbogrover said:


> Yeah, except disc brakes have no logical purpose on a road bike. You don't see many full suspension road bikes either. Or fat tires for that matter.
> Maybe you'd rather be looking into a cyclocross bike.


I disagree too. Reasons: There is a definite advantage to disks in wet weather, and they eliminate any heat build up on carbon rims (a distinct disadvantage on carbon clinchers right now, they have a higher risk of failure in hard braking). They also have better modulation because they take more pressure to lock up, so the braking band is wider.

BTW SRAM and Shimano are developing systems right now and I would bet Campy is too.

His question is legit, it is just too early now for a chinese copy of something that isn't mainstream yet.


----------



## ptsbike55

But doesn't a disc defeat any aero and weight advantage of a aero carbon rim?


----------



## apachesix

ptsbike55 said:


> But doesn't a disc defeat any aero and weight advantage of a aero carbon rim?


They are disadvantages to the system and probably part of why development is taking so long. I read some of the work is to cut back the weight, although it is closer to the hub so the effect isn't as bad (i.e. a light carbon rim isn't completely countered), then to see if if calipers can be made more aero, but the biggest area is incorporating hydraulics into the brake levers (although I'm surprised mechanical hasn't come out yet, they are still quite good).

I'm not saying I'll rush out and get some, but I can see why in certain situations it would be worth the penalty. Bikes are light enough now that the weight penalty probably isn't too big a deal anymore either.


----------



## mcfly

i saw someone needs a wedge machined out of titanium...i am a machinist and have made bike parts out of titainum before...what is a wedge?..if i had a drawing with good measurements i could let you know what it would cost.


----------



## svard75

apachesix said:


> They are disadvantages to the system and probably part of why development is taking so long. I read some of the work is to cut back the weight, although it is closer to the hub so the effect isn't as bad (i.e. a light carbon rim isn't completely countered), then to see if if calipers can be made more aero, but the biggest area is incorporating hydraulics into the brake levers (although I'm surprised mechanical hasn't come out yet, they are still quite good).
> 
> I'm not saying I'll rush out and get some, but I can see why in certain situations it would be worth the penalty. Bikes are light enough now that the weight penalty probably isn't too big a deal anymore either.


Disc brakes were created as an alternative method to stopping the bike when mud was involved. Early mountain bikes with cantis would be gummed up with mud and tall grass etc to the point where it was dangerous and the bike couldn't stop quickly enough especially on tight technical descents. There are other reasons rim brakes were phased out of mtb's. Mountain bikers use them more frequently and rim brakes wear the rim material too so you basically have to buy new rims/wheels more frequently. Cross bikes are slowly adopting the model for good reason.

Why would road bikes ever need that? I agree with the person who commented it's heavy and unnecessary and does not help aerodynamically either.


----------



## persondude27

speeddemon said:


> Any specific reason why you went with the Adamo Road and not the Adamo Time Trial? I'm building a similar bike and can't decide on the Adamo model.


As a triathlete, I can tell you that the difference between the Road and Racing is the amount of padding. Go with the Road - it has a much less extreme acclimatization period (a week, instead of three).

I actually don't know too much about the time trial - a friend of mine is sponsored by them, and says he can't tell the difference.


----------



## Anthony3

The fm098 are really nice, can't wait for a full build and picture


----------



## CabDoctor

turbogrover said:


> Yeah, except disc brakes have no logical purpose on a road bike. You don't see many full suspension road bikes either. Or fat tires for that matter.
> Maybe you'd rather be looking into a cyclocross bike.


The same was said about derailleurs, deep dish wheels, the use of carbon fiber, and aerobars.

Many innovations at the very beginning didn't seem logical or necessary

Disc brakes means lighter rims and lighter tires. Also means never having to adjust calipers or change pads as you swap between climbing wheels, all around wheels, deep dish wheels, etc etc


----------



## svard75

CabDoctor said:


> The same was said about derailleurs, deep dish wheels, the use of carbon fiber, and aerobars.
> 
> Many innovations at the very beginning didn't seem logical or necessary
> 
> Disc brakes means lighter rims and lighter tires. Also means never having to adjust calipers or change pads as you swap between climbing wheels, all around wheels, deep dish wheels, etc etc


Actually when I swap my training wheels on my MTB with my racing wheels I have to re-adjust the pads. I don't know why but they aren't exactly the same.

I understand what you're saying here, however there's just more meat in a caliper and disk I don't see how they could make a disk caliper out of carbon or light enough. But hey you're right who knows what the future holds. Maybe magnetic brakes.


----------



## CabDoctor

hansonator69 said:


> Vivelo Fly Aero and Mathot Grand Duc = open mould frames?


Has anyone heard any news about these frames? I'm TT frame shopping again. I would love something with a flush top-tube and stem. I guess my other options are either an exocet clone or the FM-R845


----------



## CabDoctor

svard75 said:


> Actually when I swap my training wheels on my MTB with my racing wheels I have to re-adjust the pads. I don't know why but they aren't exactly the same.
> 
> I understand what you're saying here, however there's just more meat in a caliper and disk I don't see how they could make a disk caliper out of carbon or light enough. But hey you're right who knows what the future holds. Maybe magnetic brakes.


not to totally derail this thread but the Avid XX come in at 170+ grams with line and lever. That means that caliper is wicked light. If you use a 70g disc 140mm disc you might be really really close. And that's just using over built mountain bike parts. After all, the Dura-Ace caliper its self weights 151g.


----------



## svard75

CabDoctor said:


> not to totally derail this thread but the Avid XX come in at 170+ grams with line and lever. That means that caliper is wicked light. If you use a 70g disc 140mm disc you might be really really close. And that's just using over built mountain bike parts. After all, the Dura-Ace caliper its self weights 151g.


It is pretty light, however you didn't factor in all the hardware necessary to use disk brakes, There's bolts, washers, spacers, the mounts on the fork, the hub, the disk itself, the bolts that hold the disk. You can't really shrink the sidewall of a rim too much because it's not rim brake. Hydro brakes are nice because they require less force for the power to stop but having hydro road brakes would add that much more weight in the mix, plus it's messy when you have to route the hydro hose through the brifters (Should something like that exist) or even the frame then bleed them. idk too much stuff to think about XD.


----------



## gte534j

mcfly said:


> i saw someone needs a wedge machined out of titanium...i am a machinist and have made bike parts out of titainum before...what is a wedge?..if i had a drawing with good measurements i could let you know what it would cost.


Here is some info about the seat post wedge:

docs.google.com/open?id=0B59nEe5GR4DqZTkyNTNlMTktNWZhOS00ZDk3LTljMzMtODM5YjRiZGNhYWNm

Its below the number 80.1 near the seat post. I have not gotten my frame yet, but could do better measurements of it when i get it in February.


----------



## gte534j

BTW, here is Mircale Trade Catalog for 2012 with their latest prices. 

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B59nEe5GR4DqZGRmYWZkYzctMGRiZi00OGVlLTljOGYtY2I1ZGQ2MmFhN2M3

And here is their mtb frame, similar to the Scott Scale 29er.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B59nEe5GR4DqNzQ0NDg5NjMtM2FjNi00NGY1LThhMjgtODc3MDk4ZTMzZjU2


----------



## donttazmebro

i'll just copy my response from one of the many threads discussing discs on road bikes




donttazmebro said:


> ive built a steel road bike with BB7's and have been commuting on it for the last year.
> 
> I have an Sworks roubaix with carbon roval wheels and swiss stop brakes and a ridley crossbow with trp brakes
> 
> my steel bike is hands down the best braking surest stopping bike i own. It's not about ultimate braking power because in the dry my roubiax can lock up that little tire going 10mph. it's about threshold braking. my disc roadie has a much higher threshold before lock up meaning i can grab later and harder without fear of either going over the bars or lowsiding.
> 
> disc brakes are superior in every way to rim brakes sans weight. I will gladly give up even 1lb on any of my bikes for the security of disc brake stopping power.
> 
> another thing is pad/disc wear.
> 
> when it rains here i could run through a set of rim brakes in a week. ive gone 1 year in the pacnw rain or shine and i still have plenty of life left on my disc rotors and pads.
> 
> I am wearing out my rear hub faster than brakes.
> 
> any roadie that doesn't see the hype in discs for road i challenge you to ride a disc road bike for 200 miles then do the same route on your rim brake bike. you will see very clearly why so many of us are so excited for the future


----------



## mjdwyer23

Can we please keep the disc discussion in the disc thread?


----------



## svard75

donttazmebro said:


> i'll just copy my response from one of the many threads discussing discs on road bikes


I will agree its better modulation and stopping power and that is why we're seeing more and more hybrid bikes with disk brakes. Road bikes were designed to be road raced where weight is a huge factor. I'm guessing that is what's keeping the older technology alive in road racing.
Oh and my apologies for derailing this thread.


----------



## Anthony3

mjdwyer23 said:


> Can we please keep the disc discussion in the disc thread?


When are you going to post a picture of your fm098??


----------



## mjdwyer23

Tomorrow if it's not raining out.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

yeah I want to see it too!!!


----------



## Mr.Habanero

I guess I don't understand why there isn't (maybe there is!) a company burning the midnight oil trying to come up with a dedicated road/racing disc brake. Its astonishing how light some of the mtb brakes are with phenomenal power. With in maybe two years they will become wide spread.


----------



## Anthony3

Mr.Habanero said:


> I guess I don't understand why there isn't (maybe there is!) a company burning the midnight oil trying to come up with a dedicated road/racing disc brake. Its astonishing how light some of the mtb brakes are with phenomenal power. With in maybe two years they will become wide spread.


I wonder if there are any? But there isn't any reason that people need disc brakes in road races.


----------



## Urb

turbogrover said:


> That's a heck of a good reason. Can't argue with that.


I'm sure you've read about the positives and negatives but for arguments sake

Pros
1. Better braking modulation
2. No decrease in braking performance in the wet

Cons
1. Weight
2. Cost

This is going to happen on a large scale in the not so distance future whether we "need" it or not.


----------



## mmatrix

Urb said:


> I'm sure you've read about the positives and negatives but for arguments sake
> 
> Pros
> 1. Better braking modulation
> 2. No decrease in braking performance in the wet
> 
> Cons
> 1. Weight
> 2. Cost
> 
> This is going to happen on a large scale in the not so distance future whether we "need" it or not.


with mtb going to 29ers and cx bikes going to disc brakes the line between mtb and cx bike is getting smaller


----------



## Mr.Habanero

I know with my urban assult bike, which is mtb based and also a chinese carbon frame I've hit over 41 mph a few times and I thank god i had discs. I dont own a road bike-yet so i guess there is a lot for me to learn about road riding. Still i feel the power and safety out weigh the negetives.
No matter what I think the fm098 is the tits and im totally going buy one soon once freak'n christmas is over


----------



## Sheepo

Whats the raciest chineese carbon available? I have looked at the numbers but I have never ridden any of them. Stiffness and sporty is above all else for me. More so than weight and looks.


----------



## fab4

svard75 said:


> Disc brakes were created as an alternative method to stopping the bike when mud was involved. Early mountain bikes with cantis would be gummed up with mud and tall grass etc to the point where it was dangerous and the bike couldn't stop quickly enough especially on tight technical descents. There are other reasons rim brakes were phased out of mtb's. Mountain bikers use them more frequently and rim brakes wear the rim material too so you basically have to buy new rims/wheels more frequently. Cross bikes are slowly adopting the model for good reason.
> 
> Why would road bikes ever need that? I agree with the person who commented it's heavy and unnecessary and does not help aerodynamically either.


Check out this 14.9lbs hydraulic disc brake equipped road bike from Canyon.
Canyon | Technology | Project Studies | Project 6.8


----------



## apachesix

Now we just need one of these chinese companies to make a clone! (at least of the front fork)


----------



## Masher1

*Disc Brakes*



fab4 said:


> Check out this 14.9lbs hydraulic disc brake equipped road bike from Canyon.
> 
> 
> there's already a company in switzerland manufacturing 7kg road bikes with disc brakes.
> www (dot) dbikes (dot) ch (slash) dbikes (dot) html


----------



## svard75

fab4 said:


> Check out this 14.9lbs hydraulic disc brake equipped road bike from Canyon.
> Canyon | Technology | Project Studies | Project 6.8


That's stupid light! Well I guess it might get there. I would actually welcome it especially on carbon clinchers.  

Does anyone know the policies around introducing new tech in UCI racing? I mean has anyone raced using Di2 yet? I would think once you see them using it there it could be considered mainstream shortly after. I see plenty of innovative ideas coming out during the international bike shows but not all at adopted...


----------



## svard75

Sheepo said:


> Whats the raciest chineese carbon available? I have looked at the numbers but I have never ridden any of them. Stiffness and sporty is above all else for me. More so than weight and looks.


Geo wise I would think the FM015 as far as I've seen and without going into TT frames.


----------



## Sheepo

svard75 said:


> Geo wise I would think the FM015 as far as I've seen and without going into TT frames.


Thats one I have my eye on. Also, The FM028 seems to have a steeper head tube. But it is also longer w/longer chainstays. So regarding the numbers, its kind of a washup either way. If I could find out which is stiffer that would probably help me make my decision.


----------



## robdamanii

Mr.Habanero said:


> *I guess I don't understand why there isn't (maybe there is!) a company burning the midnight oil trying to come up with a dedicated road/racing disc brake.* Its astonishing how light some of the mtb brakes are with phenomenal power. With in maybe two years they will become wide spread.


Because it isn't USAC/UCI legal. Until it is, it would be silly to bank upon it since it would be forbidden on any bike used in a USAC/UCI race. That would mean no advertising in the pro ranks, which is where companies love to spend their dollars.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:

Purchasing Info:
Vendor: Dengfu
Model: FM098
Correspondence: Lucky Ding
Email: [email protected]
MSN Live ID: Dengfusports

I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.

If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning). 

Build List:









Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


----------



## furry

Hey guys, i jumped on the bandwagon and built an fm001 frame up. But since then have decided to sell my build, can you give me feedback on my sale ad? If anyone is interested please let me know!

Custom Carbon Campagnolo Road Bike *new* - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Urb

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding
> Email: [email protected]
> MSN Live ID: Dengfusports
> 
> I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.
> 
> If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning).
> 
> Build List:
> 
> Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


Very nice. Good to see a full build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gunnar9090

*My Alibaba_808 frame/fork just arrived...*

So far I'm impressed....BUT...I also ordered a fm028 from Carbonzone with a 3k mat finish, so the Alibaba frame is on eBay. I just wasn't sure I wanted the 56.5 TT of the Alibaba frame...

I'll keep you all posted with the build process.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Yeah, good point but the UCI is stuffed full of stupid rules and regulations that stifle the evolution of the sport. Not only that the but officials are extremely corrupt and easily persuaded by who can offer the bigger check. Downhill mountain biking has had it with the UCI and are planning another pro series with bigger prizes and better coverage. The UCI is nothing but a big bully. But as in real life bullies will eventually run into someone who is bigger and stronger then them, its just a matter of when.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding
> Email: [email protected]
> MSN Live ID: Dengfusports
> 
> I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.
> 
> If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning).
> 
> Build List:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


Hell freak'n Yeah dude that is sweet!!!.


----------



## apachesix

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> She's a beaut Clark. Looking forward to a ride report.


----------



## robdamanii

Mr.Habanero said:


> Yeah, good point but the UCI is stuffed full of stupid rules and regulations that stifle the evolution of the sport. Not only that the but officials are extremely corrupt and easily persuaded by who can offer the bigger check. Downhill mountain biking has had it with the UCI and are planning another pro series with bigger prizes and better coverage. The UCI is nothing but a big bully. B*ut as in real life bullies will eventually run into someone who is bigger and stronger then them, its just a matter of when.*


You can claim that all you like (and I don't disagree the UCI is full of corrupt asshats,) but the UCI has the backing of the IOC. There are plenty of rules filtered through the UCI that are really part of the IOC rulebook (discussion was either here or on WW a while back) and thus far, attempts at separating from the UCI to launch a separate series have failed. They will continue to fail without the support of the ASO, which seems firmly behind the UCI at the current time.

Downhill mountain biking is no comparison to the UCI calendar of road cycling. It's is far smaller, races are one day (only a few minutes per race for that matter) and the prizes are far too tiny to even amount to anything. 

For the UCI to become irrelevant would require exposition of wholesale corruption by the UCI, the IOC and a turn about from ASO and several other race-owning interests. 

Disc brakes won't be seen for a long time in competitive road racing, for these reasons alone. Never mind that most people are not complaining about the quality of their braking anyway...

Edited to add: Recall that USAC tried to fight the UCI on the race radio ban in races below WorldTour (or whatever the top tier events are called) and caved when the UCI threatened to prohibit UCI registered teams from racing in USAC race radio legal events. That's the power of the UCI (for better or worse) that nobody CAN stand up to them yet.


----------



## beston

Sheepo said:


> Whats the raciest chineese carbon available? I have looked at the numbers but I have never ridden any of them. Stiffness and sporty is above all else for me. More so than weight and looks.


I think that the WS02 from Gotobike is an interesting option.
carbon bike manufacture,carbon frames,carbon rims,carbon forks,carbon bike parts,carbon wheelsets

The other one is the Scott Foil look-a-like for $530 
2012 carbon frame products, buy 2012 carbon frame products from alibaba.com


----------



## Masher1

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding


The bike looks great. Thanks for providing us with all the informations about the fm 098.
As far as i can see its not a flip-flop seatpost. Right?!


----------



## running

I think the WS02 of GOTOBIKE is very interesting, but I don't have any reply from GOTOBIKE, does anyone have ever buy anything from them.


----------



## tdawg183

I ordered an FM028 from Mina about a year ago and I think I've come to the conclusion that the headset that came with it (an addition $12) is crap. I can never get it tight enough and hear it rattle when going over rough terrain. Long story short, what other headset options are there for these bikes, specifically the tapered (1.5 to 1-1/8") integrated headsets?

The only one I've found thus far (thanks to a search) is the Ritchey Pro Drop-in Tapered Headset 1.5 to 1-1/8 15mm

I've got to do something about this so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Masher1 said:


> The bike looks great. Thanks for providing us with all the informations about the fm 098.
> As far as i can see its not a flip-flop seatpost. Right?!


Thanks. I've only ridden it on the trainer so far, maiden voyage will be this week. The seatpost is not reversible.


----------



## Wadl

WOW !!! that is a very nice bike !!! One day, I will have one similar !! LOL



mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding
> Email: [email protected]
> MSN Live ID: Dengfusports
> 
> I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.
> 
> If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning).
> 
> Build List:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


----------



## mastakilla

*Flat spot seat tube?*

Just got my FM028 in the mail from Dengfu. Its a 58cm matte.

Couple of observations.

There is a flat spot in the seat tube. Am I right in assuming this intentional and not a defect?

My seat clamp is not tall enough. Need to find something thicker.

Went with the two bolt design on the seat post for reliability but seems a bit heavy.

Went with the ergo bars at 44cm. Not sure this was the right choice. Thought I would try something new but damn this guys feel a bit thick.


----------



## tdawg183

mastakilla said:


> Just got my FM028 in the mail from Dengfu. Its a 58cm matte.
> 
> Couple of observations.
> 
> There is a flat spot in the seat tube. Am I right in assuming this intentional and not a defect?


The flat spot is correct. Mine has that as well although I'm not 100% sure of its purpose.


----------



## robc in wi

Pretty sure that the flat spot is for a braze-on front der. mount.


----------



## mastakilla

*Down tube Barrel Adjusters for FM028*

What barrel adjusters do I need to order for the frame? Frame did not seem to come with any and none were included in ultegra kit I bought on ebay.

Just some simple black plastic things should do me just fine but I am not sure what I need to fit.

Thanks


----------



## MKO

mastakilla said:


> What barrel adjusters do I need to order for the frame? Frame did not seem to come with any and none were included in ultegra kit I bought on ebay.
> 
> Just some simple black plastic things should do me just fine but I am not sure what I need to fit.
> 
> Thanks


Any barrel adjuster with M5 thread should be fine.


----------



## cs1

furry said:


> Hey guys, i jumped on the bandwagon and built an fm001 frame up. But since then have decided to sell my build, can you give me feedback on my sale ad? If anyone is interested please let me know!
> 
> Custom Carbon Campagnolo Road Bike *new* - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Shameless paid spam.


----------



## GA1911

*Hong Fu components*

I've read through much of this thread and have done a search, but cannot come up with an answer to my question. I am going to be ordering a Hong Fu FM015 soon, and was wondering how their headset, seatpost, and stem (carbon) are in terms of quality and fit. I am only looking for responses from folks that have used these on their builds. I read one post where the guys simply said "don't buy their stem" but no reason was given. I read another posts where they purchased the headset from another China bike vendor and said it was not good, wouldn't stay tight and rattled.

Thanks...


----------



## danny87

GA1911 said:


> I've read through much of this thread and have done a search, but cannot come up with an answer to my question. I am going to be ordering a Hong Fu FM015 soon, and was wondering how their headset, seatpost, and stem (carbon) are in terms of quality and fit. I am only looking for responses from folks that have used these on their builds. I read one post where the guys simply said "don't buy their stem" but no reason was given. I read another posts where they purchased the headset from another China bike vendor and said it was not good, wouldn't stay tight and rattled.
> 
> Thanks...


As far as the headset goes. the quality and fit for me was on par with any other headset I've seen before.. Other's may of been unlucky or quite frankly did not know what they were doing. 

I don't know the quality of the seat post stem etc. But if it's anything like the frame itself then it should be of sound quality. 

The only reason I opted for branded stem, handlebars and seatpost was simply because some people had commented on the weight of said components being a tad on the heavy side.


----------



## turbogrover

Your bike build turned out nice. Overall, its a nice bike, but this frame design never appealed to me personally. I just prefer the look of straight lines.
I don't understand the purpose of the curved top tube. If it's just for aesthetics, then I can understand wanting to make the bike look different. I just am not seeing a structural reason for making it curved. Doesn't McClaren claim the Venge is more aero? I don't see any aero time trial bikes designed with a curved TT like this.


----------



## turbogrover

robc in wi said:


> Pretty sure that the flat spot is for a braze-on front der. mount.


That's what it's for. Looks like they opted not to use the braze-on mount, but left the flat spot in the mold. Now that compact cranks are more popular, this would limit your choices.
I am using a Campy Record clamp-on derailleur, and it fits just fine in that position.


----------



## Anthony3

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding
> Email: [email protected]
> MSN Live ID: Dengfusports
> 
> I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.
> 
> If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning).
> 
> Build List:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


That looks amazing, and wow you could make that a really light build if you wanted to if you got new tires, tubes , and a new wheelset, but obviously you already know that, how do you like the powertap???


----------



## VAMurph

GA1911 said:


> I've read through much of this thread and have done a search, but cannot come up with an answer to my question. I am going to be ordering a Hong Fu FM015 soon, and was wondering how their headset, seatpost, and stem (carbon) are in terms of quality and fit. I am only looking for responses from folks that have used these on their builds. I read one post where the guys simply said "don't buy their stem" but no reason was given. I read another posts where they purchased the headset from another China bike vendor and said it was not good, wouldn't stay tight and rattled.
> 
> Thanks...


I've had my FM015 for over a year now with 3,000 plus miles on it and can't say anything bad about it. I bought the Neco headset and really haven't had any issues with it. Tea I have a clunk when I ride over a large bump but I believe that's caused by not having the spacers go all the way up to the top of the headset as I just adjusted the height of the forks. Love the bike...and I say go for it.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Thanks, didn't really go WW on this one but the weight came out pretty nice considering. As for the powertap, I never leave home without one!



Anthony3 said:


> That looks amazing, and wow you could make that a really light build if you wanted to if you got new tires, tubes , and a new wheelset, but obviously you already know that, how do you like the powertap???


----------



## Izarra

mjdwyer23 said:


> Thanks, didn't really go WW on this one but the weight came out pretty nice considering. As for the powertap, I never leave home without one!


Nice bike! Do you have any ride report to share?

Thanks


----------



## apachesix

turbogrover said:


> Doesn't McClaren claim the Venge is more aero? I don't see any aero time trial bikes designed with a curved TT like this.


I read that McLaren didn't do any aero work for Specialized but that they focused solely on stiffening the Venge so that HTC-Highroad riders would use it. Several reviews say the regular version is a bit flexy.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Izarra said:


> Nice bike! Do you have any ride report to share?
> 
> Thanks


Should get it on the road this week, depending on the weather. Otherwise, it is resigned to the pain cave.


----------



## maxxevv

mjdwyer23 said:


>


Bike turned out great !! :thumbsup:

Now try it with some deep section wheels... It will change how the bike looks by a big margin. Those big tubes are just begging for deep section wheels !


----------



## Anthony3

Does anyone know, who has built up the lightest Chinese carbon frame on the thread and how heavy it was, thatd be interesting.


----------



## mjdwyer23

maxxevv said:


> Bike turned out great !! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now try it with some deep section wheels... It will change how the bike looks by a big margin. Those big tubes are just begging for deep section wheels !


Thinking about it, too bad I don't have these anymore:


----------



## wolfesquire

awesome until I saw the stupid amount of spacers


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yeah, figured I was going to sell it so I left some space on the steerer.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Does anyone know anything this company or frame??
GQ-R827 Carbon fiber Road bike Frame super light - Detailed info for GQ-R827 Carbon fiber Road bike Frame super light,carbon fiber bike frame,GQ-R827 Carbon fiber Road bike Frame super light,GQ-R827 on Alibaba.com

The GQ-R827 Sorry no pix but follow the link I think you all will agree its a [email protected]@ looking frame.


----------



## robc in wi

*Gq- r827*

Sorry, nothing to special about it to me, just a slightly curved top tube. I would be wary of any "super light " weight claims until someone actually builds one up and in the case of a Chinese made frame I guess I would like a little more solidly built one where they might not cutting corners to shave grams.


----------



## BikeStyle

It's only claiming 906g not that light but some 200g lighter than the adv chinarello. I'd think it would be fine for most of us unless you put out more than 1500w or weight over 90kg, In which case i'd give it a miss.
Habenero if you dig it go for it, show us the end result
the company name is showing up as Cycling Yong from what I know they have been around for a bit so can't be too bad.


----------



## pedaller

*Mt-mc023*

I have had a search and can't find anything...

Has anyone ordered/reviewed the cyclocross frame MC023 from Miracle Trade?
Am thinking of buying and wanted to hear anyone's experiences with this frame, if any. (alibaba search MC023 carbon frame - sorry, cant post direct links):mad2:


----------



## Chadwick890

pedaller said:


> I have had a search and can't find anything...
> 
> Has anyone ordered/reviewed the cyclocross frame MC023 from Miracle Trade?
> Am thinking of buying and wanted to hear anyone's experiences with this frame, if any. (alibaba search MC023 carbon frame - sorry, cant post direct links):mad2:


For those of you playing at home 2012 cycle cross bike frame,carbon CX frame products, buy 2012 cycle cross bike frame,carbon CX frame products from alibaba.com

I would also like to know, i remember a guy was building a bike up for his wife but i may have missed a update.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Thanks BikeStyle for the positive reinforcement. I know the frame isn't ground braking or anything but I like the curved top tube and over all the frame looks cool. So i will wait to see what they say


----------



## teknohippy

Mr.Habanero said:


> Does anyone know anything this company or frame??


It's an Xpace frame by the looks of it. The FM-R827.

XPACE >> Products >> ROAD

Xpace are well thought of, make many frames that other people sell eg Ribble Stealth, Ribble Sportive, PlanetX nano to name a few.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Excellent teknohippi. Thats good to know that they nice frames. I havent seen any of these built up yet and i think others would be intersted to see the results. You know, I'm really thinking this over a fm098, which is [email protected]@ bike.


----------



## teknohippy

@Mr.Habanero I can see you like curved top tubes then


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Along with big boobs and a phat [email protected]@


----------



## PoweredByBeer

Anyone having difficulty getting a hold of Tony or Mina lately? I am looking to pick up another FM028 frame. What email address has worked for you all?

Also, does anyone have the engineering drawings/dimensions for their smallest frame sizes (48 or 50)?


----------



## Vitus06

Mr.Habanero said:


> Does anyone know anything this company or frame??
> 
> The GQ-R827 Sorry no pix but follow the link I think you all will agree its a [email protected]@ looking frame.


Rumour has it that this frame was developed for Velocite as their Isoflow but Velocite could not afford to buy exclusive rights to the molds.


----------



## Wantax

Just finished a build of the Hong-fu fm039 all were fine, but got a small problem with the Sram Red front deliveur, the wire between the exit of the interal frame guide and the screw where this wire goes attachat has in its way the spring of the deliveur.

I unistalled the frame support for the deliveur and screw it again trying to get a bit more space but is the same.

I'm thinking in to sand a bit the body of the deliveur (where it goes attached to the frame) for get 1-2 mm more for fix the problem, or maybe i can buy a front mech holder a bit longer?

Just before i do it,, any one running a sram group with this frame? any problems?


----------



## Vitus06

teknohippy said:


> It's an Xpace frame by the looks of it. The FM-R827.
> 
> Xpace are well thought of, make many frames that other people sell eg Ribble Stealth, Ribble Sportive, PlanetX nano to name a few.


The frame is called a semi-isp so check the size chart carefully when choosing a frame.
Size 52 is as a normal size 48.
It is a very elegant frame, the only downside is that you can not have particularly high rims on the front wheel without it will look a bit bulky. It was probably for this reason that Velocite sold a wheel set with 50mm rims at the rear and 38mm on the front. That was a very beautiful combination for this particular bike.


----------



## jcooley

Does anyone have a update on the "S5 looking" frame that is in process of becoming available? I saw some pictures a d info but having trouble finding it again on this thread. Anyone know which manufacture will be producing the frame? Thanks!


----------



## pyattbl

PoweredByBeer said:


> Anyone having difficulty getting a hold of Tony or Mina lately? I am looking to pick up another FM028 frame. What email address has worked for you all?
> 
> Also, does anyone have the engineering drawings/dimensions for their smallest frame sizes (48 or 50)?


Sorry, can't help you with the drawings... but I can provide a working email address for Mina. I've just ordered an FM098, and she's been very responsive. Try: 

[email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## Mankul

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding
> MSN Live ID: Dengfusports
> 
> I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.
> 
> If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning).
> 
> Build List:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


The real Venge is both manual and Di2 compatible.

I need to know from your frame that you got, is the FM098 Dura Ace Di2 compatible? Are the holes big enough to fit the Dura Ace Di2 cables? Any outlet holes for the battery anywhere around the bottle cage area or the chain stay?

Also what is the full email of Dengfu's windows live ID?


----------



## Dankbeme

just ride


----------



## Dankbeme

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098


Great looking build! 

*Am I the only one that is worried about the seat post and specifically the hardware?* I had a china (flyxii) seat post with the same hardware and it was so bad as to be not usable. The carbon was fine but the clamp is impossible to adjust. The hardware on mine was cheap metal and broke quickly. I've seen other complaints on this thread about the same hardware.

I would hate to be stuck with only that seat post as a choice. But that frame looks great.


----------



## svard75

*Cross Frames*

Hi All, Has anyone here jumped on a cross frame from either Miracle Trade, Hong Fu or Deng Fu? What's the frame like for off roading?


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Ebay Complete Bike*

I have been reading alot of Debate over the Chinese Carbon bikes. I have seen a ton of frames. I have very little experience with building a bike so i was interested in a complete bike does anyone have any experience luck with this set up? Is this a good deal?


----------



## bkwitche

Price tag on the seat is a bit small.

Hard to say.


----------



## JohnnyG123

It is currently on ebay for 2300 plus 150 shipping So 2500 for a Full Carbon Tri Bike.


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Currently on Ebay*

It is currently on ebay for 2300 plus 150 shipping So 2500 for a Full Carbon Tri Bike.


----------



## Vee

JohnnyG123 said:


> It is currently on ebay for 2300 plus 150 shipping So 2500 for a Full Carbon Tri Bike.


The frame and bars can be had for around $950 shipped. So, think of that plus the cost of components and wheels when you consider the price.


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Re*



Vee said:


> The frame and bars can be had for around $950 shipped. So, think of that plus the cost of components and wheels when you consider the price.


This is a completed bike. Everything shown comes with the bike for that price


----------



## ms6073

JohnnyG123 said:


> It is currently on ebay for 2300 plus 150 shipping So 2500 for a Full Carbon Tri Bike.


If you are asking about Ebay Item number 270874432841, then that is a Dengfu FM018 frameset which most have paid US ~$650-$750 and is shown with Chinese/open-mold aero bars and a carbon clincher wheelset along with a SRAM Force drive train & shifters. Simple answer to your question is do you know of another source where you could get a full-carbon TT/Tri bike equiped with SRAM Force to include the tt bar end shifters and carbon clinchers for $2200?


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Very true*

That is is. (being new i cant post links). I dont and thats why it appeals to me. Most people have had good experiences with the frames. I just haven't herd of anyone that has gotten a completed bike. I am very interested and was wondering any pros/Cons or should i look used for the same money? 

then that is a Dengfu FM018 frameset which most have paid US ~$650-$750 and is shown with Chinese/open-mold aero bars and a carbon clincher wheelset along with a SRAM Force drive train & shifters. Simple answer to your question is do you know of another source where you could get a full-carbon TT/Tri bike equiped with SRAM Force to include the tt bar end shifters and carbon clinchers for $2200?[/QUOTE]


----------



## robc in wi

The biggest risk is buying a frame/bike that doesn't fit you. I used to do sprint tris and had a Cervelo P2K. It can be the greatest buy in the world but if doesn't fit you and you can't achieve a comfortable aero position then you wasted your money. If you are very certain of the frame geometry that works for you then go ahead.


----------



## Vee

Just to get something straight. Everyone asking about the flat portion on some frame's seat tubes near the front derailleur mount, the reason for this is not because it was made for braze on. This flat portion is there for FD clearance. If this flat portion was not there, there would be a greater risk of the FD, when at its low limit, coming into contact with the frame.


----------



## cond

JohnnyG123 said:


> That is is. (being new i cant post links). I dont and thats why it appeals to me. Most people have had good experiences with the frames. I just haven't herd of anyone that has gotten a completed bike. I am very interested and was wondering any pros/Cons or should i look used for the same money?


Just some little things. Your problem seems to be that you're afraid of assembling the components. Are you sure, that auction ships everything assembled? I doubt it. Also the rear derailleur cable has no cap in the picture and if I see it right there's no cable at all in the front derailleur. This can be a minor thing, but if you don't want to install those cables on your own (and then adjust the gears) this might be a concern. The picture is missing the arm padding on the handlebar, too. No big things, but if e.g. they don't ship those pads it's not cool.

Also: the rear derailleur looks not new, but very used, of course might just be the case in the photo bike...


----------



## Vee

cond said:


> Just some little things. Your problem seems to be that you're afraid of assembling the components. Are you sure, that auction ships everything assembled? I doubt it. Also the rear derailleur cable has no cap in the picture and if I see it right there's no cable at all in the front derailleur. This can be a minor thing, but if you don't want to install those cables on your own (and then adjust the gears) this might be a concern. The picture is missing the arm padding on the handlebar, too. No big things, but if e.g. they don't ship those pads it's not cool.
> 
> Also: the rear derailleur looks not new, but very used, of course might just be the case in the photo bike...


I disagree with a lot of what you have said here. All of these chinese tt bars come with arm pads, multiple sets, along with a lot of hardware for spacers under arm rests etc. Also, the rear derailleur looks pristine. 








Perhaps you are thinking those are scratches? What you are seeing is reflections in the plastic and some grease. 
Overall you have to decide if you are comfortable assembling a bike. Regardless of what you go with, you'll have to do some assembly. Even here, if it comes assembled, I can almost guarantee the derailleurs won't be adjusted properly.


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies guys. I am conformable with minor thins like installing the pads ect. I haven't done anything as extensive as installing a crank or cutting a fork. I think i am going to email them about the pads and cable to the front derailleur. I will keep you guys Posted. Another concern i see is the break pads are those okay for a carbon wheel or will those need to be swapped out? I am not opposed to buying a frame and having my LBS assemble it. But after its said and done it will be around the same price.


----------



## nbwallace

*My AC-053 Phoil before and after*

I built up an AC-053 starting lats week . I finished tweaking everything yesterday and rode it to work. I really liked the ride. I think it's a little firmer than my Scattante. The build Ultegra groupset, American Classic 420 wheels, FSA K-Wing compact bars, and Selle Italia carbon flow was 16.8 lbs. About 7oz heavier than the Scattante CFR.

Sadly on my way home from work I was hit by a motorist, he made a right turn where the bike path crossed the road and though I had a green light and a walk sign he just didn't see me. I had a 300 lumen light on my helmet and a flashing tail light, but from the side there wasn't much to see. I am thankfully uninjured (I don't know how). As you can see the frame is destroyed. I have already contacted ICAN about a replacement. Janice has been very responsive. I expect to place my order tonight.


----------



## vladvm

nbwallace said:


> I built up an AC-053 starting lats week . I finished tweaking everything yesterday and rode it to work. I really liked the ride. I think it's a little firmer than my Scattante. The build Ultegra groupset, American Classic 420 wheels, FSA K-Wing compact bars, and Selle Italia carbon flow was 16.8 lbs. About 7oz heavier than the Scattante CFR.
> 
> Sadly on my way home from work I was hit by a motorist, he made a right turn where the bike path crossed the road and though I had a green light and a walk sign he just didn't see me. I had a 300 lumen light on my helmet and a flashing tail light, but from the side there wasn't much to see. I am thankfully uninjured (I don't know how). As you can see the frame is destroyed. I have already contacted ICAN about a replacement. Janice has been very responsive. I expect to place my order tonight.


Good thing you are alright. Nice bike, it actually didn't explode. I would say be careful, but really it's out of your control. Enjoy your next build.


----------



## teknohippy

I hope he's paying for it?


----------



## Bkelly

Bummer about the bike. Glad you are alright. could I ask as a reader of this post and owner of my own Chinese carbon... would it be possible to cut a few cross sections of your ruined frame and post the pics? It would be interesting to see the internals of one of these frames.

Thanks,


----------



## paule11

teknohippy said:


> I hope he's paying for it?


I hope so too


----------



## nbwallace

*I may have the frame analyzed*

My friend knows some folks who do testing on carbon fiber components. We may send them the frame for analysis. My prior is that these frames are pretty robust, and therefore not as light as their branded brethren.

The Scott Foil R2 with Ultegra, is about 16.3 lbs without the lightweight saddle, handlebars and wheels.


----------



## Tetra

*Ac 053*

Hi 

Did you have much time on the 053 to be able to compared its ride with other frames you have ridden?

Also do you have a contact for the company that does not go through alibaba?

It looks like a great frame, hopefully it is custom paintable.

Thanks


----------



## nbwallace

*I only got about thirteen miles*

I was on my first ride to the office an back. The buildup had some challenges. I think the front derailleur mount should be a little lower. I actually files the mount a bit so I could lower the derailleur. Also the seatpost isn't so great especially for carbon rails. It took me quite a while to get the seat level.

But As a whole I like it. Right ow they'll sell you the frame, fork, and seat pot for $500 + $87 shipping.

The person at ICAN I was working with was Janice [email protected]


----------



## antifocus

Too bad your bike was crashed on its first ride.
+1 thinking these frames are robust.
A friend of mine crashed his FM015 few times during race/training and the frame just hold up fine.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

nbwallace said:


> I was on my first ride to the office an back. The buildup had some challenges. I think the front derailleur mount should be a little lower. I actually files the mount a bit so I could lower the derailleur. Also the seatpost isn't so great especially for carbon rails. It took me quite a while to get the seat level.
> 
> But As a whole I like it. Right ow they'll sell you the frame, fork, and seat pot for $500 + $87 shipping.
> 
> The person at ICAN I was working with was Janice [email protected]


First I'd like to say I'm glad you're allright. I just got a call tonight from a friend who also got hit today. He just got a Specialized Roubaix a couple weeks ago. He said he's ok but the bike is trashed. I can imagine how sick he is about his bike because he paid about $2100 just for the frame. The driver didn't even stop. He said he thinks the person was on a cell phone, came into contact with him and pushed into the guardrails. When you are a cyclists one of the worse things to watch for is someone making a right turn in front of you. It doesn't matter how close you are to the place where they want to turn, they will jam you even if they know you are there. That's another problem when I'm driving, how many times bikes come up along-side my right and I can't see them. This happens alot downtown. I think there needs to be more public service anouncements instead of Progressive and Gieco commercials, or maybe these companies can incorporate this type of stuff into the theme of their commercials. A life is very valuable and people need to be reminded of that. Again, I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## robc in wi

nbwallace said:


> I was on my first ride to the office an back. The buildup had some challenges. I think the front derailleur mount should be a little lower. I actually files the mount a bit so I could lower the derailleur. Also the seatpost isn't so great especially for carbon rails. It took me quite a while to get the seat level.
> 
> But As a whole I like it. Right ow they'll sell you the frame, fork, and seat pot for $500 + $87 shipping.
> 
> The person at ICAN I was working with was Janice [email protected]



Glad you're OK. Your frame actually looks pretty good built up. I was looking at getting one but went with Miracle's version of the fm028 instead. Miracle also sells your frame as the MT-MC053.


----------



## hansonator69

Another frame to add to the mix, this one takes design cues from the Stevens Volt.

More here...


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Response for Carbon Goods*

[
Overall you have to decide if you are comfortable assembling a bike. Regardless of what you go with, you'll have to do some assembly. Even here, if it comes assembled, I can almost guarantee the derailleurs won't be adjusted properly.[/QUOTE]

I received a response from the seller. The bike comes with the handle bar pads and there is a cable running to the front derailleurs. I think once i get a tax refund i will pull the trigger will let u know how it loos/rides when i get it. Thanks guys.


----------



## MrClean

robc in wi said:


> I was looking at getting one but went with *Miracle's version of the fm028* instead.


Is that the MT-MC008? or is it a different number. I emailed Miralce trade yesterday for the geo specs for a 56cm frame, don't have a response yet though


----------



## robc in wi

Yes that is the MC008. It's very similar to the FM028 but has all internal cabling and a slightly longer top tube and steerer tube. Mine is getting painted and logo'd and hopefully will ship pretty soon. I have the drawing for the 54cm if that would help.


----------



## MrClean

A longer top tube is actually better for me, I'm in no rush. Hopefully Lisa gets back to me soon.

I'm planning on a MC008 in 3k or UD matte with matching 50mm tubulars. Full force build. Did you go with the ISP/SPL?


----------



## robc in wi

MrClean said:


> A longer top tube is actually better for me, I'm in no rush. Hopefully Lisa gets back to me soon.
> 
> I'm planning on a MC008 in 3k or UD matte with matching 50mm tubulars. Full force build. Did you go with the ISP/SPL?


I thought long and hard about both ISP and stealth matte 3K but ultimately went with non-ISP ( ISP looks cool but....) and decided on a two color paint job with my team name on the down tube. I was ready to order a 52cm but was told they are out of production so I went the 54cm, both of my other road bikes are 53s. I had great luck communicating with Sofy at Miracle by going to their Alibaba site late at night and doing a real time chat. I plan on a Force/Rival build with BWW Black Race 11 wheelset. Kind of on a tight budget. I hope to have the frame in 2-3 weeks as I was quoted 25 days for the paint/logo work. My race season doesn't start for 5 months so not in a big hurry.


----------



## MrClean

I just picked up a bikesdirect.com Gravity Pro X (mainly Force) for $649. I'll be stripping that and adding a BB30 Force crank and force brakes to the MC008. I plan to be right around $2K for a full carbon bike, Force build and carbon wheels. I'll keep the extra wheels from the Gravity bike for trainer duty. I'd love to see pics when you get your frame. I think I'm gonna go ISP


----------



## mastakilla

*Front Deraileur cable wont pass*

Building up my FM028 from dengfu.

The front derailuer cable wont pass through the frame. It seems to be stuck at the top hole in the frame.

Anyone know how to open this hole up to get the cable to pass.

Anyone have this problem before.

Thanks.


----------



## MKO

mastakilla said:


> Building up my FM028 from dengfu.
> 
> The front derailuer cable wont pass through the frame. It seems to be stuck at the top hole in the frame.
> 
> Anyone know how to open this hole up to get the cable to pass.
> 
> Anyone have this problem before.
> 
> Thanks.


Most likely the hole is covered by resin or clearcoat. If that is the case, you could simply drill the hole carefully.


----------



## amenzies

Make sure it is just the inner cable you try to pass through the frame outer wont fit



mastakilla said:


> Building up my FM028 from dengfu.
> 
> The front derailuer cable wont pass through the frame. It seems to be stuck at the top hole in the frame.
> 
> Anyone know how to open this hole up to get the cable to pass.
> 
> Anyone have this problem before.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Chadwick890

Just a quick little request, can someone direct me to where i can find a guide to install the crown race, with pictures and steps?
Just got my FM018 and have all these bearings and red what im assuming is a Crown race and im not sure on the right order.


----------



## baptizare

you could try the "search" menu on top or search this thread... anyway this is the link
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...read-ebay-direct-version-5-0-a-241785-61.html


----------



## V3L0X

*Any Experience with Fuzhou Xinyuan*

Came across these guys the other day. Anyone know anything about them.

Venge Expert Road Bike 2012 products, buy Venge Expert Road Bike 2012 products from alibaba.com

Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 Carbon Road Bike/Bicycle 2012-PayPal Accepted - Detailed info for Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 Carbon Road Bike/Bicycle 2012-PayPal Accepted,Tarmac Bike,Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 Carbon Road Bike/Bicycle 2012-PayPal Accepted, on Alibaba.com


----------



## robc in wi

V3L0X said:


> Came across these guys the other day. Anyone know anything about them.
> 
> Venge Expert Road Bike 2012 products, buy Venge Expert Road Bike 2012 products from alibaba.com
> 
> Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 Carbon Road Bike/Bicycle 2012-PayPal Accepted - Detailed info for Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 Carbon Road Bike/Bicycle 2012-PayPal Accepted,Tarmac Bike,Tarmac Pro SL4 Ui2 Carbon Road Bike/Bicycle 2012-PayPal Accepted, on Alibaba.com


I looked at the site and it just doesn't quite pass the smell test for me. Remember, there are legit Alibaba sites and scam Alibaba sites. Certainly not a legit Venge for that price.


----------



## rruff

nbwallace said:


> Sadly on my way home from work I was hit by a motorist, he made a right turn where the bike path crossed the road and though I had a green light and a walk sign he just didn't see me.


Were you overtaking him? If so, of course he didn't see you. Who looks for someone passing them on the right when they are making a right turn? Don't ever, ever do that! I'd be ashamed to ask the driver for anything. 

Nice frame, BTW.


----------



## teknohippy

Happy Christmas bike builders!


----------



## Vee

rruff said:


> Were you overtaking him? If so, of course he didn't see you. Who looks for someone passing them on the right when they are making a right turn? Don't ever, ever do that! I'd be ashamed to ask the driver for anything.
> 
> Nice frame, BTW.


Wtf... He was riding on a bike path and had a green light and walk sign. Are you just assuming he did something wrong?


----------



## rruff

Vee said:


> Wtf... He was riding on a bike path and had a green light and walk sign. Are you just assuming he did something wrong?


Possibly. You never pass a car while on the shoulder (or bike lane) unless you are willing to suffer the consequences. If there is a walk sign, then that means you need to be walking.


----------



## paule11

Green light meens go


----------



## rruff

You guys better learn how to ride while you are still alive.

Don't ever pass a vehicle on the right unless you are prepared for the consequences... EVER. They might make a right turn... into a parking lot, driveway, whatever... and nobody looks over their right shoulder to check if some idiot rider is passing them. I'd wager that you don't do it while driving either.


----------



## apachesix

nbwallace said:


> I built up an AC-053 starting lats week . I finished tweaking everything yesterday and rode it to work. I really liked the ride. I think it's a little firmer than my Scattante. The build Ultegra groupset, American Classic 420 wheels, FSA K-Wing compact bars, and Selle Italia carbon flow was 16.8 lbs. About 7oz heavier than the Scattante CFR.
> 
> Sadly on my way home from work I was hit by a motorist, he made a right turn where the bike path crossed the road and though I had a green light and a walk sign he just didn't see me. I had a 300 lumen light on my helmet and a flashing tail light, but from the side there wasn't much to see. I am thankfully uninjured (I don't know how). As you can see the frame is destroyed. I have already contacted ICAN about a replacement. Janice has been very responsive. I expect to place my order tonight.


Also glad you're ok. Bike looked great. Can't wait for mine to come (still waiting on paint).


----------



## yuyax

Thanks to this and the previous CF threads. I went ahead and bought a frame from 'maniac_bicycles' on Ebay on Nov 2010. Bought most of the Dura Ace 7800 used on Ebay and other parts here and there also on sale. Total cost of bike as pictured was approx $1500

I prefer the low key, non-billboard look. Please excuse the background as this is my only current photo.

View attachment 247878


----------



## turbogrover

yuyax said:


> Thanks to this and the previous CF threads. I went ahead and bought a frame from 'maniac_bicycles' on Ebay on Nov 2010. Bought most of the Dura Ace 7800 used on Ebay and other parts here and there also on sale. Total cost of bike as pictured was approx $1500
> 
> I prefer the low key, non-billboard look. Please excuse the background as this is my only current photo.


Hey, that's a great build for the money! Well done Sir!


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

I'm building up my Pinarello Dogma replica, with full Campag Super Ti Record Groupset, and hope to get to 6.5 kgs. Decided to splurge on the Groupset as my overall budget would allow, ordered two days ago. The frame is white with blue flashing. I'll post my pics when I'm finished. Here is my equipment listing/weights. I'm in the UK so the $ values are just a guide.


----------



## alexb618

Chadwick890 said:


> Just a quick little request, can someone direct me to where i can find a guide to install the crown race, with pictures and steps?
> Just got my FM018 and have all these bearings and red what im assuming is a Crown race and im not sure on the right order.


if you are not sure what a crown race is i would suggest you go to a shop and pay them to fit it for you. it is critical that you get this correct.


----------



## Chadwick890

alexb618 said:


> if you are not sure what a crown race is i would suggest you go to a shop and pay them to fit it for you. it is critical that you get this correct.


Thats more then likely what is going to happen, but thanks to Christmas all the decent bike shops dont reopen till the 10th of Jan....just in time to miss the National TT race its fair annoying.


----------



## athletic91

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Looks like we have a clone R3 in the market now.


----------



## Rob81

got a quote for an mc-055 (size 54 available)








in your opinion, how it'll be possible to mount the rear brake? I see no hole to install the plate as required for the "real one" (see instructions, pdf file)


----------



## nbwallace

*There seems tone some confusion as to how I got hit*

I could post a diagram I guess. However, let me try to explain. I was not passing. I was on a bike path running parallel to the road. At the intersection I was proceeding East with a green and a walk sign (the path serves as the side walk as well,don't get me started) the driver was proceeding West and made a right turn to cross the bike path at the cross walk. The bike path has stop signs at every intersection, which according to the police officers take precedence over green lights/walk icons. I was given a warning for disregarding the stop sign despite the green light. I asked the officer if I was considered a pedestrian or a vehicle and she couldn't answer. It's hard to understand how I could be at fault. If i were a pedestrian, there would be no discussion.

This is the lie of the community being bike friendly. Putting stop signs, which are universally disregarded at all intersections along the bike trail just gives motorists the ability to ignore bikes and the bicyclists will be at for any negative outcomes. Giving up your momentum is one of the worth sensations while riding. It is for this reason many cyclists choose the road over the bike path. However, making that choice opens cyclists up to statements like"why weren't you using the perfectly good bike path?", the answer of course is that it isn't perfectly good.


----------



## Chadwick890

nbwallace;3707249The bike path has stop signs at every intersection said:


> So what that police officer just told you its ok to hit pedestrians and cyclist going through those intersections cause the stop signs will bail you out. GG law.
> Cars just think they rule the road i had a women driver pass me then going towards a speed hump she shoved me into the gutter, no reason to she just did.
> Tough break though, its good that your alright and intact the law is just very flawed in every country.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Rob81 said:


> got a quote for an mc-055 (size 54 available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion, how it'll be possible to mount the rear brake? I see no hole to install the plate as required for the "real one" (see instructions, pdf file)


Is the bike ready for sale now? What was the quoted price?


----------



## maxxevv

Rob81 said:


> got a quote for an mc-055 (size 54 available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion, how it'll be possible to mount the rear brake? I see no hole to install the plate as required for the "real one" (see instructions, pdf file)


This looks like it requires a special expander plug similar to the ones used on the fork steerer. Basically, screw the brake onto the expander. Then plug in expander and most probably use a thin spanner to turn the screw on the expander to expand the plug and tighten it onto frame. 

Its my guess, but that seems to be how it works on some frames in the past. 

Check with the seller if there is something of the sort that comes with the frameset. 

From the Cervelo manual(page 12), with the adaptor plate for the brake mounting, then the frame is missing a screw mount thread hole for the adaptor plate.


----------



## rdt

*MC-008 Geometry*

I have looked but not found it yet... the geometry for the Miracle Trade model MC-008. Does anyone know where I can find it or can you post it in this thread? Thanks in advance.


----------



## medialab

Can anyone tell me about their experience with GreatkeenBike? I ordered through their Alibaba Express shop one month ago and am still waiting for notification of shipping. 'Jerry' the contact there won't give me a straight answer... He hasn't answered any of my questions and keeps repeating his mantra "shipping in 2-3 days." Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## robc in wi

*MC008 54cm*



rdt said:


> I have looked but not found it yet... the geometry for the Miracle Trade model MC-008. Does anyone know where I can find it or can you post it in this thread? Thanks in advance.


----------



## siclmn

I ride a 52cm bike that has about a one inch drop from the seat to the bars. I ride from one to two hundred miles a week like this. After reviewing every picture on this thread I have noticed that 100% of you ride with about a one foot drop from the seat to bars. 
Is this forum comprised of twenty year olds? Have I been listening to children talking about their bicycles.
I wanted to get one of these frames but now I am thinking that I am in the wrong place.
I have 3/4 of an inch of spacers under my stem. Can this be done with these frames?
Or am I in the wrong place? Sorry if this is too blunt but I just spent many hours reading this thread.


----------



## rruff

nbwallace said:


> The bike path has stop signs at every intersection, which according to the police officers take precedence over green lights/walk icons. I was given a warning for disregarding the stop sign despite the green light. I asked the officer if I was considered a pedestrian or a vehicle and she couldn't answer. It's hard to understand how I could be at fault. If i were a pedestrian, there would be no discussion.


It makes sense actually. If you are going fast on a bike it is difficult for a motorist to respond. So you have to stop and go across slowly at a pedestrian pace. 

Frankly I wouldn't be using the "bike path" if that is how it is designed. Sounds like it is made for people walking dogs and pushing baby strollers... so use the auto lane.


----------



## FTR

siclmn said:


> I ride a 52cm bike that has about a one inch drop from the seat to the bars. I ride from one to two hundred miles a week like this. After reviewing every picture on this thread I have noticed that 100% of you ride with about a one foot drop from the seat to bars.
> Is this forum comprised of twenty year olds? Have I been listening to children talking about their bicycles.
> I wanted to get one of these frames but now I am thinking that I am in the wrong place.
> I have 3/4 of an inch of spacers under my stem. Can this be done with these frames?
> Or am I in the wrong place? Sorry if this is too blunt but I just spent many hours reading this thread.


I will be blunt.
I am 44.
I run about a 3cm drop with 1.5cm of spacers both on my FM028 and on my Moots Compact.
You are maybe not as flexible as me (I can touch the palms of my hands on the floor behind my feet) or perhaps you have short legs?
Some of these frames have a lot less stack than the FM028 though so you will need to do your homework.


----------



## SBains187

Hey guys, I was just wondering if Deng Fu Bikes is the same as GreatKeen? I ask this because on dengfubikes.com it says the paypal address is @greatkeen.com.cn.

Pretty much i want the Pinarello Dogma frame without the branding plastered all over it and i would like to know most reliable place to purchase it.

If anyone has any information on this or has the confirmed real websites for each of the sellers, I will be your friend forever. Seriously though, i will be grateful.

Cheers


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

medialab said:


> Can anyone tell me about their experience with GreatkeenBike? I ordered through their Alibaba Express shop one month ago and am still waiting for notification of shipping. 'Jerry' the contact there won't give me a straight answer... He hasn't answered any of my questions and keeps repeating his mantra "shipping in 2-3 days." Anyone have a similar experience?



I had similar experiences, however, the stuff will come. It's part of the trade off, great value frames, but delivery can take ages. The other thing to be wary of are a hold up and possible import duty fees at customs - that put another 2 weeks on my delivery, total time 6 weeks. If you are patient, I'm sure like me, you will be extremely pleased with the quality and finish when you finally get your frame.


----------



## Rob81

Crappymonkey said:


> Is the bike ready for sale now? What was the quoted price?


650$, available in the next months (February?)


----------



## blend76

rruff said:


> You guys better learn how to ride while you are still alive.
> 
> Don't ever pass a vehicle on the right unless you are prepared for the consequences... EVER. They might make a right turn... into a parking lot, driveway, whatever... and nobody looks over their right shoulder to check if some idiot rider is passing them. I'd wager that you don't do it while driving either.


I can understand that some places have pretty gargantuan laws regarding bicyclists rights. However I can't understand that a fellow cyclist thinks its ok to just mow people down like that. I thought my neck of the woods wasn't all that bike friendly, but at least over here cars turning are obligated to look out for bikes on bike lanes. You need to be petitioning not blaming other cyclists. 

This is getting pretty off-topic so to get back on track I will post the new owner's build for a frame I recently sold off.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3039809/DSCN0041.JPG


----------



## svard75

Chadwick890 said:


> Just a quick little request, can someone direct me to where i can find a guide to install the crown race, with pictures and steps?
> Just got my FM018 and have all these bearings and red what im assuming is a Crown race and im not sure on the right order.


Do a google search for "installing my new specialized carbon fork" I like their pdf on installation. One other thing which you can do is cut a slit into the crown race prior to installing it and buy carbon paste (a compound which contains small grit type bits which enhances grip between carbon/carbon junctions and carbon/alloy junctions. I would also recommend using a torque wrench otherwise overtightening could cause the part to crack or worst fail at dangerous speeds. 

Btw all these new frames comin out are looking mint! And great bike builds all. Happy Holidays all!


----------



## svard75

rruff said:


> It makes sense actually. If you are going fast on a bike it is difficult for a motorist to respond. So you have to stop and go across slowly at a pedestrian pace.
> 
> Frankly I wouldn't be using the "bike path" if that is how it is designed. Sounds like it is made for people walking dogs and pushing baby strollers... so use the auto lane.


++1 to this advice. You are considered a vehicle so ride alongside cars on the road. Make sure you are visible wearing lights and/or reflective clothing if riding at dusk/night/dawn. Doing what you did is calling for something like this to happen. Here in Canada it is recommended you get off your bike and walk it across like a pedestrian that way if you get hit you were an actual pedestrian not vehicle. I always ride on the curb and on several occasions was almost squished into the curb by bus drivers. Its definitely a risk but its more fun where the road is paved than on bumpy sidewalks. IMO Montreal has the best system for cyclists. Almost all the city streets have bike lanes and light based intersections specifically for cyclists. Sorry to see your frame smashed but very glad you weren't hurt. Now you have a chance to get one of these nice new designs


----------



## GA1911

*FM015 seat tube*

I am getting ready to buy a FM015 from Hong Fu and am in the parts buying stage. I would like to know the seat tube diameter of this frame so I can go ahead and buy the front derailleur. I emailed, Jenny, and she replied but didn't answer my question.

Thanks...


----------



## svard75

GA1911 said:


> I am getting ready to buy a FM015 from Hong Fu and am in the parts buying stage. I would like to know the seat tube diameter of this frame so I can go ahead and buy the front derailleur. I emailed, Jenny, and she replied but didn't answer my question.
> 
> Thanks...


34.9 clamp size


----------



## amenzies

I just received a frame from him the frame is very well finished and painted but communication was poor until he went past the automatic cancel date in alibaba and they canceled my order refunded the money, 
Jerry was then in touch sent me a tracking number even although the order had been canceled, in the end he gave me $60 of the frame price and agreed to ship and I could pay on receipt of the frame. 
so apart from the comms all eneded well took exactly 1 month from order to delivery, 1 other he put the value as $150 on the parcel so I was hit for £40 import duties, thats to the UK



medialab said:


> Can anyone tell me about their experience with GreatkeenBike? I ordered through their Alibaba Express shop one month ago and am still waiting for notification of shipping. 'Jerry' the contact there won't give me a straight answer... He hasn't answered any of my questions and keeps repeating his mantra "shipping in 2-3 days." Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## jacaco

hi everybody i have bought a FM098 frame from deng fu an is suffering a great delay, i paid it 40 days ago and send it to me on 17th of this moth, but i have not arraive to spain...are you suffering delays from EMS too or should i be worried about it.??

happy xmas


----------



## conti

*vivelo fly aero*

I contacted dengfu about the tt frame wich vivelo has under the name of "Fly aero", to see if they knew something about it.This was the answer i got:

Hello ----------
Nice day!!
yes,the model is ours,but now it has been agant by the Vivelo for the global market.
you can contact with Vivelo if you like it .

If you ask me, this model most likely will be for sale during the spring 2012...


----------



## sivan

siclmn said:


> I ride a 52cm bike that has about a one inch drop from the seat to the bars. I ride from one to two hundred miles a week like this. After reviewing every picture on this thread I have noticed that 100% of you ride with about a one foot drop from the seat to bars.
> Is this forum comprised of twenty year olds? Have I been listening to children talking about their bicycles.
> I wanted to get one of these frames but now I am thinking that I am in the wrong place.
> I have 3/4 of an inch of spacers under my stem. Can this be done with these frames?
> Or am I in the wrong place? Sorry if this is too blunt but I just spent many hours reading this thread.


Are you for real ? i think there is alot of bikes here that have a rather small drops! infact i think there is the other way around. i think we need to see bigger drooops and less spacers


----------



## hansonator69

conti said:


> I contacted dengfu about the tt frame wich vivelo has under the name of "Fly aero", to see if they knew something about it.This was the answer i got:
> 
> Hello ----------
> Nice day!!
> yes,the model is ours,but now it has been agant by the Vivelo for the global market.
> you can contact with Vivelo if you like it .
> 
> If you ask me, this model most likely will be for sale during the spring 2012...


Seems like it, because another brand uses the same frame... Looks like a very nice frame though :thumbsup:


----------



## thirstygreek

Is there a post that links the dengfu/chinese clone/OM bike's model # with their legit counterpart?


----------



## medialab

jacaco said:


> hi everybody i have bought a FM098 frame from deng fu an is suffering a great delay, i paid it 40 days ago and send it to me on 17th of this moth, but i have not arraive to spain...are you suffering delays from EMS too or should i be worried about it.??
> 
> happy xmas



I'm having a similar problem but apparently this is quite common, especially when ordering frames. I ordered mine over a month ago and am still waiting for confirmation of shipping. In the case of European countries, there are typically longer delays for processing and you might get stuck with an import tax. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Chadwick890

conti said:


> I contacted dengfu about the tt frame wich vivelo has under the name of "Fly aero", to see if they knew something about it.This was the answer i got:
> 
> Hello ----------
> Nice day!!
> yes,the model is ours,but now it has been agant by the Vivelo for the global market.
> you can contact with Vivelo if you like it .
> 
> If you ask me, this model most likely will be for sale during the spring 2012...


Does that also mean that Dengfu maybe has the ARC as well? If so very interesting


----------



## Mr.Habanero

thirstygreek said:


> Is there a post that links the dengfu/chinese clone/OM e's model # with their legit counterpart?


Yeah, l think that would be great also. Come one guys with too much time - chop chop!


----------



## Mr.Habanero

robc in wi said:


> I looked at the site and it just doesn't quite pass the smell test for me. Remember, there are legit Alibaba sites and scam Alibaba sites. Certainly not a legit Venge for that price.


I agree. It sounds too good to be true. Fox Mulder says it best "I want to believe" and "The true is out there". I also found. Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011 - Detailed info for Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011,Specialized frame,Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011,Tarmac SL3 on Alibaba.com
Actually this guy has lots of neat stuff and he responds swiftly, at least with me anyway. Im sure its a fake too


----------



## rdt

*Thank you, robc in wi...*

... for your response. The image and specs are very helpful. Again, thank you.


----------



## V3L0X

Mr.Habanero said:


> I agree. It sounds too good to be true. Fox Mulder says it best "I want to believe" and "The true is out there". I also found. Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011 - Detailed info for Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011,Specialized frame,Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011,Tarmac SL3 on Alibaba.com
> Actually this guy has lots of neat stuff and he responds swiftly, at least with me anyway. Im sure its a fake too


It sure is some gorgeous looking stuff he's got though


----------



## Fogflip

That would not be bad at all


----------



## SBains187

SBains187 said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if Deng Fu Bikes is the same as GreatKeen? I ask this because on dengfubikes.com it says the paypal address is @greatkeen.com.cn.
> 
> Pretty much i want the Pinarello Dogma frame without the branding plastered all over it and i would like to know most reliable place to purchase it.
> 
> If anyone has any information on this or has the confirmed real websites for each of the sellers, I will be your friend forever. Seriously though, i will be grateful.
> 
> Cheers


Any info for me?


----------



## siclmn

FTR said:


> I will be blunt.
> I am 44.
> I run about a 3cm drop with 1.5cm of spacers both on my FM028 and on my Moots Compact.
> You are maybe not as flexible as me (I can touch the palms of my hands on the floor behind my feet) or perhaps you have short legs?
> Some of these frames have a lot less stack than the FM028 though so you will need to do your homework.


Yes, I have absoultly no flexability. I have never been able to even touch the floor with my fingertips in my life. So when I look at the drawings of the frames I can't see which measurment is showing the stack height. The FM028 looks good enough to my eyes but how do I know if I can get the bars up enough? I am 5ft 7inches. What would the next model to look at that has an even higher head tube height?


----------



## FTR

Here you go.
Use the custom feature to input the details of your current bike.
then compare those vs the pre-populated frames.


----------



## paule11

athletic91 said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> Looks like we have a clone R3 in the market now.


Prices seem ok there


----------



## amenzies

The Greatkeen aero dogma frame is great got 1 couple of days ago painted in Sky colours, you can get them plain 3k weave as well, Comms not very good but I did get the frame took 1 Month and it looks great, have you tried Cyclingyong



SBains187 said:


> Any info for me?


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.Habanero said:


> I agree. It sounds too good to be true. Fox Mulder says it best "I want to believe" and "The true is out there". I also found. Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011 - Detailed info for Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011,Specialized frame,Specialized S-WORKS TARMAC SL3 FRAMESET Carbon/red 56cm 2011,Tarmac SL3 on Alibaba.com
> Actually this guy has lots of neat stuff and he responds swiftly, at least with me anyway. Im sure its a fake too


I emaild this guy about that SL3 and while its a great bike not a fan of the whole open part where the rear brake is, needs more solid  But anyway this is what he sent back and i quote "*hi,sir,it is made quite closely.but have higher quality.and cheaper price*"


----------



## BrendanH

*FM015 Coming along*

Deng Fu FM015 BB30 Non-ISP
Deng Bars 
FSA Stem
Currenty has Sram Force brakes, crank, shifters, front der 
Its going to be all Sram Force .. Cant wait to get on the road once the other parts come in..


----------



## f3rg

siclmn said:


> I ride a 52cm bike that has about a one inch drop from the seat to the bars. I ride from one to two hundred miles a week like this. After reviewing every picture on this thread I have noticed that 100% of you ride with about a one foot drop from the seat to bars.





> Is this forum comprised of twenty year olds? Have I been listening to children talking about their bicycles.


35 and married, thanks.


> I wanted to get one of these frames but now I am thinking that I am in the wrong place.


Nope, this is definitely the right place if you want one of these frames.


> I have 3/4 of an inch of spacers under my stem. Can this be done with these frames?


Yes, it can be done with any frame. Stack as many spacers as you need, then cut the steerer tube to the correct length.


----------



## SBains187

amenzies said:


> The Greatkeen aero dogma frame is great got 1 couple of days ago painted in Sky colours, you can get them plain 3k weave as well, Comms not very good but I did get the frame took 1 Month and it looks great, have you tried Cyclingyong


Heya, thanks for the reply.

Anyways, yeah i was just sort of confused on what exact website is GreatKeen's simply because on dengfu they listed a paypal address with greatkeen as the domain name, so I thought, maybe, that I'd be able to buy a Chinarello frame from them. If you dont mind, could you send me the link to the GreatKeen store you bought your frame from and maybe give me a ball park price of what to expect and what that will get me.

As for CyclingYong, i have looked around on what i believe is there store and couldnt find a non-painted Dogma frame, but planned on emailing him for more info on this topic.

Anyways thanks again for the response and if you feel like it you can PM me the info.

Cheers


----------



## hansonator69

conti said:


> I contacted dengfu about the tt frame wich vivelo has under the name of "Fly aero", to see if they knew something about it.This was the answer i got:
> 
> Hello ----------
> Nice day!!
> yes,the model is ours,but now it has been agant by the Vivelo for the global market.
> you can contact with Vivelo if you like it .
> 
> If you ask me, this model most likely will be for sale during the spring 2012...


Hmmmm, sent him an email yesterday, got this reply:

"sorry, i can not sell to you.
pls buy from vivelo.
best regards
tony"

Guess we're gonna have to wait till spring 2012 then...


----------



## Chadwick890

hansonator69 said:


> Hmmmm, sent him an email yesterday, got this reply:
> 
> "sorry, i can not sell to you.
> pls buy from vivelo.
> best regards
> tony"
> 
> Guess we're gonna have to wait till spring 2012 then...


I also asked a similar question about the Vivelo ARC and got a response from Lucky (Hes most helpful)

"Hello Tim
thank you for your appreciation!
while, i'm sorry we have an 2 year's agent agreement with Vivelo bikes that we won't sell this frame to any customers all over the world. so i really feel sorry..
In fact, our FM098 will also be a good choice for you.  
FM098 - search result, Dengfu Sports Equipment Co., Limited you can take an look.
regards"


----------



## Commesso_dk

*FM098 problems*

Hi all!

Just ordered a FM098 frameset for a friend of mine about a week ago.
Got this mail yesterday from Mina with some bad news : 
"about the frameset.due to there have some problem for the seatpost of the frameset.so it will be delay,it needs to ship out Feb. pls check if it is ok for you.sorry for this case"

Has anyone of you who allready recieved your FM098 had any problems with your seatpost??


----------



## mjdwyer23

Yep, it doesn't fit. The post is too narrow front to back and rocks back and forth in the seat tube. With proper torque and ample grip paste, the post significantly slips. See the gap below:


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> *Stack as many spacers as you need*, then cut the steerer tube to the correct length.


Actually there is a safe limit to how many spacers you should use when using a carbon steerer. Each manufacturer may have different specifications around that. For example Specialized suggests to stay under 40mm. I would suggest less with the Chinese forks.


----------



## svard75

mjdwyer23 said:


> Yep, it doesn't fit. The post is too narrow front to back and rocks back and forth in the seat tube. With proper torque and ample grip paste, the post significantly slips. See the gap below:


Wow is that the stock seatpost that is too small? I missed the original thread...


----------



## amenzies

I got my frame from here they do all different colour schemes or blank frames
Greatkeen Bike Sport equipment co.,LTD(aero seatpost) Small Orders Online Store 



SBains187 said:


> Heya, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Anyways, yeah i was just sort of confused on what exact website is GreatKeen's simply because on dengfu they listed a paypal address with greatkeen as the domain name, so I thought, maybe, that I'd be able to buy a Chinarello frame from them. If you dont mind, could you send me the link to the GreatKeen store you bought your frame from and maybe give me a ball park price of what to expect and what that will get me.
> 
> As for CyclingYong, i have looked around on what i believe is there store and couldnt find a non-painted Dogma frame, but planned on emailing him for more info on this topic.
> 
> Anyways thanks again for the response and if you feel like it you can PM me the info.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## cbumga11

*My contradistinctive carbon build *

After spending countless hours viewing the chinese carbon thread, I decided to take the plunge and make my own. Being a rather avid cyclist, I really wanted to take the opportunity to get to know how my bike worked. My previous bike was a Trek Discovery Edition bike, that I had a man crush on for awhile, and the ultegra groupset was thrown onto the new frame. 

A major part of this build was to do it on a budget. Most of my parts that were not reused were bought from the big stampede bike swap meet in Charlotte NC. FSA SLK Carbon Crank was bought, as well as Cane Creek Brakes for less than $100 for both. 

Not being a fan of paying so much money for something I'm going to inevitably going to lay down, I decided to wrap the bike in a thin vinyl adhesive. Seeing as how I am a man of frugality and thrift, this was really my only option. I ordered a roll of Yellow Digital Camouflage from Metro Restyling - Carbon Fiber Vinyl - Camo - Woodgrain Vinyl Wrap . I know it may rub a few people the wrong way, but in some sort of tacky, *******, inbred-way, I really like it. It also seems fitting that being in South Louisiana the camo is in someway reflecting my newly replanted roots. I'm not sure what that says about me though. Sadly enough, I won't be able to ride the bike for another few months, as I'm leaving with the Air Force for at least 15 weeks. At least I have this thread to remind me of what I have waiting for me back home. And my girlfriend, she's hot too :thumbsup:

Current Set Up. 
FM-028 Carbon frame. 
FSA SLK Crank
Ultegra Group set (SRAM soon?)
FSA Bars
Cane Creek SR-3 Brakes
Bontrager wheels (soon to be replaced)
FIzik Saddle
Jagwire Housing/Dura-Ace cables


----------



## btompkins0112

Wow.....that is truly hideous. I like it! It didn't make sense until you said you were from S. Louisiana........then things all started to fall into place! :sarcastic: Haha.....I guess it also matches your military background, so it fits. Good luck and great riding when you return! Thank you for your service.

Crap! I just noticed the absolute genius use of apple green bar tape! Matching tape just wouldn't have made sense.....you'd look like you were trying too hard.


----------



## tihsepa

Jebus.


----------



## tihsepa

And thanks for your service.


----------



## bane

at first I thought I was going to puke

then I realized the genius of it and now I think it's the best looking chinese carbon bike I've seen so far (no sarcasm here, the vinyl wrap really is a great idea)


----------



## terry b

Black bar tape would clinch the deal. Aside from that, way nice job.


----------



## rogger

That is, without any doubt, a milestone in the history of bicycle decoration.


----------



## turbogrover

Great job! :thumbsup:
This is exactly the kind of forward thinking that bike designers should be looking at.
While some of you may not like his particular color or design choice, what the more creative type sees, is a completely wide-open design palette. You could put virtually anything you wanted onto a frame! You could literally have a montage of all the Playboy playmates covering your bike, a soothing sunset horizon, a full rainbow across the whole bike, make a political statement, cover it in skulls, etc....

This is definitely more current design thinking than the swooshy 70's-80's paint schemes I see now. Well done, sir!


----------



## turbogrover

Too bad you can't get a saddle the same color as the bar tape. That would look killer!


----------



## richnmib

How hard was the wrap to put on? How durable is it? I was going to dura coat my front fork in a urban digital pattern but this wrap looks easier and cheaper.


----------



## mjdwyer23

svard75 said:


> Wow is that the stock seatpost that is too small? I missed the original thread...


Yes...


----------



## Newnan3

You should've gone with the faux carbon fiber vinyl wrap for that carbon on carbon look.....Ha, JK. 

Looks good!


----------



## forge55b

when i was in the army i HATED digicam but as much as I want to hate it, I kind of like it. Nice use of vinyl


----------



## cbumga11

Thanks for all the kind words. What attracted me to vinyl was the simplistic application, and the various color choices. Per the ease of application; a walk in the park. The main thing that I learned when working with the vinyl was the elastic nature of it. I was able to wrap corners smoothly with out it wrinkling up. I also learned that taking my time really paid off. 

The nice part of the camo, besides being obnoxious in taste (j/k), was that I was about to over lap sections without them being visible. If you look at the second to last picture you'll notice a section that crinkled up and then a section that over laps. It's there, but there was nothing I could do about it. 

I think the key part is using a hair dryer to slightly heat up the vinyl to make it stretch a tad bit more. 

The best part of this was that the vinyl company accidently sent an additional 108sq feet of black/grey. I called them up to report the error, and they told me to keep it. 

PS: for those interested in doing a wrap by yourself, a 12X48 sheet of vinyl should be enough. I wrapped mine for less than $35.


----------



## CleavesF

I like it. But aren't you worried the digital camo is gonna make you an easier target with cars? I mean they won't be able to see you at all.


----------



## cbumga11

CleavesF said:


> I like it. But aren't you worried the digital camo is gonna make you an easier target with cars? I mean they won't be able to see you at all.


That thought ran through my mind, but realized that the camo would be my only saving grace when it comes to these ****-ass ******* drivers down here.  

Over all, I'm exceptionally pleased with how everything has turned out. Now just to settle on a new pair of pedals, and get this seat recovered in apple green leather. DIY to be followed.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Are your seat posts the right size?


----------



## jcooley

What website can I look at those bikes? man2machine.net doesn't work and can't find a link... Those look awesome!!


----------



## jcooley

Also any update from anyone on the Cervelo S5 looking replica bike? still having trouble finding any information on that build also.


----------



## velodog

I thought that you hadda be nutz as I read your intro, but I gotta say that when I saw the finished product I like it.
Come home safe.


----------



## danl1

I'm the sort that would be driven nuts by seams / overlaps as I rode, but from a distance of more than a few inches or less than the attention that only the original craftsman / artist has, that is simply stunning. I've never been one for decoration beyond the simple beauty of nekkid Ti, but I really like this.

Somebody's gonna smack me for saying it, but it reminds me of some of Pegoretti's work.


Edit: I have to admit that more than once, I've considered getting some carbon-fiber vinyl and turning my Litespeed into a faux Otrott as a gag.


----------



## Dajianshan

That frame is an Asian OEM favorite.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

jcooley said:


> What website can I look at those bikes? man2machine.net doesn't work and can't find a link... Those look awesome!!


Soon the link will be available. It's still under construction. That shop is in Granby, Canada but I'm in Pittsburgh, PA. I will be the US distribution link to that shop.


----------



## Newnan3

Thats the "madone" frame isnt it??


----------



## Mr.Habanero

MRFIXALL4 said:


> These are just coming in. All internal cable routing too. Just aquired FSA. We build to please. and custom colors too. North America only though.


Ahh, those are [email protected]@. Are those fm098s or are the something else? Still nice


----------



## Mr.Habanero

mjdwyer23 said:


> Are your seat posts the right size?


Has this been a wide spread problem or did you just get a bad one? I think someone
else was saying that the stopped shipping them out for a awhile because of some issue. Its too bad b/c the Fm098 is the tits!


----------



## ericTheHalf

siclmn said:


> I ride a 52cm bike that has about a one inch drop from the seat to the bars. I ride from one to two hundred miles a week like this. After reviewing every picture on this thread I have noticed that 100% of you ride with about a one foot drop from the seat to bars.
> Is this forum comprised of twenty year olds? Have I been listening to children talking about their bicycles.
> I wanted to get one of these frames but now I am thinking that I am in the wrong place.
> I have 3/4 of an inch of spacers under my stem. Can this be done with these frames?
> Or am I in the wrong place? Sorry if this is too blunt but I just spent many hours reading this thread.


When I was considering buying one of these frames I would have like to have seen some pictures with riders on the bikes to see how they actually fit. Maybe a shot like that will be useful to others, so I thought I would post one.

The frame is the 60cm FM028. I am about 6' 2" (187.2 cm) with an inseam of 36" (92cm).

I have seen questions about durability of these frames. I ride terribly rough roads and after 2,000 miles, the frame has not exploded. You will notice a mismatch of bottle cages. I bought 2 FD001 but the roads are rough enough that the water bottle would get knocked out of the cage on the seat tube. It happened enough that the guys I ride with told me not to come back until I replaced the cages. 

Hope the pic is helpful.

-eric


----------



## robc in wi

*Mrfixall4*

Nice looking graphics. Gutsy call considering the 098 is basically untested and already has a known issue with the seat post. But if you mark them up too much then folks will just order from DengFu themselves. I guess there is money to be made because there are a huge number of cyclists who don't even know this thread exists.


----------



## mjdwyer23

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Are you refering to this?


Nope, sorry I was referring to the FM098 frame in your pic. 

As far as my seat post goes, it is a problem with all of them. I was told that they have fixed the 58cm frames but haven't yet fixed the other sizes. Due to a holiday, they won't be able to fix them until February.


----------



## cbumga11

danl1 said:


> I'm the sort that would be driven nuts by seams / overlaps as I rode, but from a distance of more than a few inches or less than the attention that only the original craftsman / artist has, that is simply stunning.


The overlaps are not that bad, and I learned to stretch the vinyl enough. I also became very proficient with an exacto knife. However, working on a tapered edge....the vinyl often binded up. I now attribute vinyl laying with early male pattern baldness. :mad2:



Newnan3 said:


> Thats the "madone" frame isnt it??


Yes, I believe so. My girlfriends felt is also similar.


----------



## Local Hero

glamouflage


----------



## MRFIXALL4

mjdwyer23 said:


> Nope, sorry I was referring to the FM098 frame in your pic.
> 
> As far as my seat post goes, it is a problem with all of them. I was told that they have fixed the 58cm frames but haven't yet fixed the other sizes. Due to a holiday, they won't be able to fix them until February.


The frames you are talking about must be a knock off from another manufacter because there is no problem with these.


----------



## robc in wi

Pretty sure DengFu is the only company selling the FM098. That's where mjdwyer23 got his and presumably where yours came from. Read the previous page because that is where he shows the problem and where another poster states that as of yeaterday DengFu has stopped shipping them because of the seat post issue.


----------



## maxxevv

Good to hear that they have done the responsible thing to correct the faults before further deliveries.


----------



## Urb

MRFIXALL4 said:


> The frames you are talking about must be a knock off from another manufacter because there is no problem with these.


Funny. A knock off of a knock off.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

robc in wi said:


> Pretty sure DengFu is the only company selling the FM098. That's where mjdwyer23 got his and presumably where yours came from. Read the previous page because that is where he shows the problem and where another poster states that as of yeaterday DengFu has stopped shipping them because of the seat post issue.


Wrong. Dengfu is not the only source. I don't think I'm allowed to give the source but I know my friend doesn't deal with Dengfu. Hope you understand that I don't want to ruin any trusts by sharing information my friend shares with me.


----------



## cbumga11

Local Hero said:


> glamouflage


If this was facebook, I'd like this comment.


----------



## maxxevv

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Wrong. Dengfu is not the only source. I don't think I'm allowed to give the source but I know my friend doesn't deal with Dengfu. Hope you understand that I don't want to ruin any trusts by sharing information my friend shares with me.


He probably deals with the people/company for the OEM branding part of the business that goes by another name. Its no big deal that they come from the same factory but through different dealer/dealing channels. Many chinese firms do things in such a way.


----------



## asetliff

Long time lurker looking for some information.

I have been dealing with Season at season at miracle-trade.net.cn from Miracle Trade for about a month. I have paypaled $1200 to this address provided, miraclecycling at yeah.net

I don't know if I'm being impatient but I've been waiting for three weeks when I was told it would ship three days after payment and I added some other stuff to the order. I just keep getting told that its not ready and she will keep me informed. Communication was great until I paid then it started taking longer to get responses. I just hope I'm being inpatient about it but wanna confirm I'm dealing with a legit vendor. 

I just wanna know has anyone used the contacts I've posted successfully and actually got there stuff. If I need to file a paypal claim for some shady stuff I'd rather get the ball rolling.


----------



## tonyyangdu

*About FM098 Seat post problem*



robc in wi said:


> Nice looking graphics. Gutsy call considering the 098 is basically untested and already has a known issue with the seat post. But if you mark them up too much then folks will just order from DengFu themselves. I guess there is money to be made because there are a huge number of cyclists who don't even know this thread exists.


Hello everybody, thanks for all. About FM098 seat post problem, now we arleady improved.
Now we already revised seat post mould. Because it is much bigger difference between the outer dimensions of the seat post and the inner dimensions of the seat tube.So It is not tighter. Now we already add the seat post size.so now it is no problem.
thanks for all. if anybody have any question pls contact me. My email box is [email protected] or [email protected]
tony


----------



## tonyyangdu

hello friend, pls donot worried. now we already revied seat post mould and increased the seat post size.so it is no problem. best regards tony 
if you have any question pls contact me. my email box is [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## jacaco

what happens with the people that already have bought a FM098 frame with that problem?? i have the 52 size in my way an for sure i am gonna have this problem....do i have to buy another seatpost or will you send one for free????

thkns


----------



## milkbaby

Wowee that's hideous: that green bartape with a black saddle! 

That wrap job looks awesome...


----------



## Urb

jacaco said:


> what happens with the people that already have bought a FM098 frame with that problem?? i have the 52 size in my way an for sure i am gonna have this problem....do i have to buy another seatpost or will you send one for free????
> 
> thkns


I think it's better if you try and resolve the issues you are having by contacting Tony through the emails he provided rather than in this thread. Who knows the next time Tony will come on to this site. Not likely he'll read through all the posts.


----------



## xflyboy7r7

MRFIXALL4 said:


> These are just coming in. All internal cable routing too. Just aquired FSA. We build to please. and custom colors too. North America only though.


Love the graphics!


----------



## Peter P.

You sir, have artistic taste and a sense of daring.

Ain't nothing wrong with that finish; that'll be a conversation starter wherever you go.

I once knew a cyclist who covered his Cannondale with stickers, stickers that said all sorts of things. You would get lost trying to read them all.


----------



## garydee77

hi guys - has anyone any photos of how they mounted the rear underneath brake on the FM018? 

which side should the metal bendy part run into the caliper? just it looks like its gonna either catch on the chainring or on the crank arm either side

thanks!


----------



## mjdwyer23

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Wrong. Dengfu is not the only source. I don't think I'm allowed to give the source but I know my friend doesn't deal with Dengfu. Hope you understand that I don't want to ruin any trusts by sharing information my friend shares with me.


This thread is shill city. Are you a sponsor?


----------



## robc in wi

asetliff said:


> Long time lurker looking for some information.
> 
> I have been dealing with Season at season at miracle-trade.net.cn from Miracle Trade for about a month. I have paypaled $1200 to this address provided, miraclecycling at yeah.net
> 
> I don't know if I'm being impatient but I've been waiting for three weeks when I was told it would ship three days after payment and I added some other stuff to the order. I just keep getting told that its not ready and she will keep me informed. Communication was great until I paid then it started taking longer to get responses. I just hope I'm being inpatient about it but wanna confirm I'm dealing with a legit vendor.
> 
> I just wanna know has anyone used the contacts I've posted successfully and actually got there stuff. If I need to file a paypal claim for some shady stuff I'd rather get the ball rolling.


Hi, I also have a bike on order with Miracle but has only been 2.5 weeks since I put money down on it. There was another guy here who ordered a MC021 from them and it took a little longer than expected but he was very happy with the quality. I've had good luck going to their website on Alibaba and doing a live chat late at night. They are a legit company, just takes a little longer I guess.


----------



## robc in wi

I should also add that my frame is getting custom paint and logo and I was told that it would add 25 days to the process.


----------



## cbumga11

forge55b said:


> when i was in the army i HATED digicam but as much as I want to hate it, I kind of like it. Nice use of vinyl


It could be worse, It could be digital tiger stripe. 



Peter P. said:


> You sir, have artistic taste and a sense of daring.
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with that finish; that'll be a conversation starter wherever you go.
> 
> I once knew a cyclist who covered his Cannondale with stickers, stickers that said all sorts of things. You would get lost trying to read them all.


Thanks. Stickers were another thing I thought about. But seeing as how i'm not sponsored, I'm not going to be a free source for marketing. The only reason I put the metro restyling sticker on there was because they hooked me up with so much vinyl.


----------



## asetliff

robc in wi said:


> Hi, I also have a bike on order with Miracle but has only been 2.5 weeks since I put money down on it. There was another guy here who ordered a MC021 from them and it took a little longer than expected but he was very happy with the quality. I've had good luck going to their website on Alibaba and doing a live chat late at night. They are a legit company, just takes a little longer I guess.



Thanks for your input on that. What I'm looking for is that you or anyone else that has ordered from Miracle has sent money to that paypal address that I posted. Can you check on that?


----------



## robc in wi

asetliff said:


> Thanks for your input on that. What I'm looking for is that you or anyone else that has ordered from Miracle has sent money to that paypal address that I posted. Can you check on that?


That Paypal email address sounds familiar but I will check when I go home for lunch.


----------



## bikerdude221

garydee77 said:


> hi guys - has anyone any photos of how they mounted the rear underneath brake on the FM018?
> 
> which side should the metal bendy part run into the caliper? just it looks like its gonna either catch on the chainring or on the crank arm either side
> 
> thanks!


Here you go... this is how mine is set up...


----------



## garydee77

bikerdude221 said:


> Here you go... this is how mine is set up...


you're a gentleman - thanks!


----------



## robc in wi

asetliff said:


> Thanks for your input on that. What I'm looking for is that you or anyone else that has ordered from Miracle has sent money to that paypal address that I posted. Can you check on that?



[email protected] is the address I used, so it is the same address as you posted.


----------



## Camilo

terry b said:


> *Yellow* bar tape would clinch the deal. Aside from that, way nice job.


Fixed it for you. Actually a yellow-black splash would be cool, no?

Of course, the weigh weenie in all of us asks: what does that vinyl weigh?


----------



## cbumga11

Camilo said:


> Fixed it for you. Actually a yellow-black splash would be cool, no?
> 
> Of course, the weigh weenie in all of us asks: what does that vinyl weigh?


Haha. I'd lose the bike against my own wall if I did a yellow background. 

The vinyl weighs about as much as any paint. I honestly have no idea exactly how much it adds to the bike. I need to get it on the scale for an after weigh in. My guess is that is hardly noticeable.


----------



## f3rg

svard75 said:


> Actually there is a safe limit to how many spacers you should use when using a carbon steerer. Each manufacturer may have different specifications around that. For example Specialized suggests to stay under 40mm. I would suggest less with the Chinese forks.


Yeah, you're right. I should have said, "Stack as many spacers as you need, within reason." He mentioned 3/4", so I didn't think he'd be using more than it took to get to that height.


----------



## f3rg

I'm looking for a new UPPER headset for my FM015. The lower bearing and race are fine, but the upper is a little gritty. I'm having trouble finding something that works, since specs are difficult to come by.

I don't mind having to get a non-tapered headset, since I'll only be using the upper section anyway. So what are my options?

Also, I don't want another OEM headset; I'd prefer after-market, such as FSA, Token, KCNC or Cane Creek.


----------



## Local Hero

cbumga11 said:


> If this was facebook, I'd like this comment.


Why like when you can rep?


----------



## cbumga11

Local Hero said:


> Why like when you can rep?


'cause I'm a n00b and just figgered it out.


----------



## Bobe Kryant

Switch to yellow bar tape and I would rock that bike.


----------



## DrSmile

FYI Serfas makes a matching Yellow/Grey/Black tape. Just in case you don't blend into the background well enough and hunters haven't shot you yet.


----------



## turbogrover

DrSmile said:


> FYI Serfas makes a matching Yellow/Grey/Black tape. Just in case you don't blend into the background well enough and hunters haven't shot you yet.


:thumbsup:
Yellow Black Gray Splash Handlebar Tape For Road Bike Drop Bars | eBay


----------



## svard75

f3rg said:


> Yeah, you're right. I should have said, "Stack as many spacers as you need, within reason." He mentioned 3/4", so I didn't think he'd be using more than it took to get to that height.


:blush2: I should keep my mouth shut when I only read some thread. I didn't realize he mentioned 3/4" stack. I've been slacking off lately...

Happy New Year!


----------



## cbumga11

turbogrover said:


> :thumbsup:
> Yellow Black Gray Splash Handlebar Tape For Road Bike Drop Bars | eBay


This matches almost too well. Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## haya

Does anyone have experience with the S Works SL3 from Cyclingyong?

I figure it's a non genuine knock off like the pinarellos? How's the quality of the frame and what's Yong like to deal with?


----------



## SBains187

Can anyone tell me if the derailleur on the chinarellos are clamp on or braze on please?


----------



## haya

The ones I've seen are braze on. Look at the suppliers websites like cycling yong.


----------



## kweenam

I am place a order for the new 2012 Chinarello frame, but before it arrive to me, just want some one to helop:-

1) new frame are all internal routing, can someone help to lighten me that the white color tube on the top and both shift cable and use for internal cable route
or 
2) we need to install new cable route to it by cable to remove the white tube and install new cable tube?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

amorro said:


> bike finally built up, took it for a 30km ride today, very impressed, very good on the country dead roads, much nicer than my alloy Scott, though realised that another 1/2 cm needs to be cut off the seat post, so back to the hack saw  and still to finalise the handlebar height as well. but very impressed


Thats friggen sweet yo!!! I have been looking at one of those in plain carbon for awhile and l'm glad l went back through the forums to see one built up. Thats badass, yeah!!!!


----------



## RC28

SBains187 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the derailleur on the chinarellos are clamp on or braze on please?


The ones with the round seat tube are for clamp on fr der. The newer ones that have internal derailleur cables and aero seat tube are for braze on fr der.


----------



## RC28

kweenam said:


> I am place a order for the new 2012 Chinarello frame, but before it arrive to me, just want some one to helop:-
> 
> 1) new frame are all internal routing, can someone help to lighten me that the white color tube on the top and both shift cable and use for internal cable route
> or
> 2) we need to install new cable route to it by cable to remove the white tube and install new cable tube?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


???????

If I understand what you tried to write... the white cable guides are there to help you guide the cables through the tubes. You have to insert the brake (on top tube) or derailleur( on the down tube) cables inside the white cable guide until it comes out of the other side. Once you have that, you can remove the white cable guide.


----------



## Hiro11

As the Foil is my favorite of the current frames, I'm interested in the Miracle Trade MC053. I've seen scattered mentions of it in this thread, does anyone have one built up? Any issues? How is Miracle Trade to deal with? Quick delivery? Has anyone done custom paint with them? So many questions... I appreciate any help.


----------



## Vee

cbumga11 said:


> This matches almost too well. Thanks for the hook up!


Southern Louisiana, huh? I think I've seen you on the MS River Levee on that discovery trek before. Nice chinese build, I have both a road and TT chinese setup. I must say, that "camouflage" is anything but camouflage. At least you will be seen by all cars if you have to ride any streets.  

Maybe I will see you around.


----------



## apachesix

cbumga11 said:


> Not being a fan of paying so much money for something I'm going to inevitably going to lay down, I decided to wrap the bike in a thin vinyl adhesive. Seeing as how I am a man of frugality and thrift, this was really my only option. I ordered a roll of Yellow Digital Camouflage. I know it may rub a few people the wrong way, but in some sort of tacky, *******, inbred-way, I really like it. It also seems fitting that being in South Louisiana the camo is in someway reflecting my newly replanted roots. I'm not sure what that says about me though.


I like it and it might even be lighter than paint (vinyl wrap often is - the Rally Fighter from Local Motors is wrapped because it is lighter and easier/cheaper to customize). 

Semper Fi!


----------



## timsen

Are there already more pictures from the FM098 build?? 
And maybe some reviews?


----------



## Serve

*miracle*

Hello bikefans.
Sorry for my crappy english i am from holland.
I orderd a mc008 frameset from miracle .
they made a custom paintjob it took about 1 month.
They send me the set on the 27 dec on the next day it was at my home
No tax no delay.
I wil every one recomand miracle the paintjob is amazing.
Lisa from miracle did a great job for me i am verry happy whit this bike.
i always rode cannondale but when they went for china i can also do this .
soon i will post pics.

best regards Serve


----------



## DRAwpt

*Any more info on this frame?*



Crappymonkey said:


> Is the bike ready for sale now? What was the quoted price?


I would be interested in getting one. Can you please post the contact person you spoke to?


----------



## Serve

DRAwpt said:


> I would be interested in getting one. Can you please post the contact person you spoke to?


Hello The person i spoke whit was lisa zhu.
I am stil reciving mails from my other deliveries.
Just check the miracle site.
Sorry for my crappy english
Best regards 
Serve from Holland


----------



## rdt

*Pictures*

Serve,

I am looking at that same frame. Can you post pictures?


----------



## rdt

*Question for RobC in Wi...*

Earlier you stated in another post...

"Well I'm not sure where Russko got the $1000 figure but *I can get a 3k Miracle mc008 (Madone/fm028 clone) non-ISP for $365 *so that's $300 cheaper." 

I am looking at the MC-008 frame and getting ready to pull the trigger. Is that price for the 2011 model or the 2012 model? As I look at their site, it appears to me there are two different frames - one for 2011 and another for 2012. The newer one is described as having all internal cable and a different fork - MT-MO008, not the MT-MO007.

Your help to clarify my understanding will be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## robc in wi

rdt said:


> Earlier you stated in another post...
> 
> "Well I'm not sure where Russko got the $1000 figure but *I can get a 3k Miracle mc008 (Madone/fm028 clone) non-ISP for $365 *so that's $300 cheaper."
> 
> I am looking at the MC-008 frame and getting ready to pull the trigger. Is that price for the 2011 model or the 2012 model? As I look at their site, it appears to me there are two different frames - one for 2011 and another for 2012. The newer one is described as having all internal cable and a different fork - MT-MO008, not the MT-MO007.
> 
> Your help to clarify my understanding will be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


The MC008 as shown in the 2011 Miracle catalog has all internal cabling as do all of the pictues on their website. The MC008 is NOT in the 2012 catalog and is now only available in 54cm and 56cm sizes so it appears that Miracle is not continuing it this year and is instead pushing the MC053. The $365 price is for gloss 3k/12k. Matte finish is extra. Headset is $15. Shipping is $85 to the states and they charge a 4% Paypal fee if you use Paypal. I ordered mine 3 weeks ago with 2 paint colors and logo and was told the custom paint would add 25 days. I'm not in a hurry because spring riding and racing is 3-5 months away for me.


edit: I just looked at Miracle's website and I think you are confusing the MC008 with the MC015 (fm015) that they also sell. It does not have all internal cabling and comes with the M007 forkand looks very similar but has a shorter steer tube and thinner seat stays than the MC008. Hope this helps clarify things for you.


----------



## pecos514

*Specialized S-works Tarmac*



robc in wi said:


> I looked at the site and it just doesn't quite pass the smell test for me. Remember, there are legit Alibaba sites and scam Alibaba sites. Certainly not a legit Venge for that price.


Does the cyclingyong dot com tarmac pass the smell test?


----------



## DRAwpt

Serve said:


> Hello The person i spoke whit was lisa zhu.
> I am stil reciving mails from my other deliveries.
> Just check the miracle site.
> Sorry for my crappy english
> Best regards
> Serve from Holland


Thanks for the information. Your English is much better than my Dutch, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

pecos514 said:


> Does the cyclingyong dot com tarmac pass the smell test?


I guess that all depends on what your sniffer wants to smell =) l'm sure that its a great frame and painted up nicely but its not a real Tarmac. I thought about one for awhile but l'm going to stick with my original plan


----------



## robc in wi

pecos514 said:


> Does the cyclingyong dot com tarmac pass the smell test?


The site is legit, the Tarmac is a copy---- like most of the Chinese carbon frames. There are scam sites on Alibaba so when somewhen claims to be selling actual Specialized, Trek, Pinarello etc.bikes I would be careful.


----------



## Marquis10

robc in wi said:


> The site is legit, the Tarmac is a copy---- like most of the Chinese carbon frames. There are scam sites on Alibaba so when somewhen claims to be selling actual Specialized, Trek, Pinarello etc.bikes I would be careful.


Does hongfu/dengfu make those tarmac sl3 copy? If yes, which model? Thanks.


----------



## siclmn

I am amazed that some people still think that maybe they can get the real bike at these prices. Of course these bikes are copies. Look at the prices. There is no question that these are copies. There are no scam sites, they are just showing you a picture that looks like the real bike but you are paying 6 or 7 hundred for it. They are not trying to scam you. If you are dumb enough to think it's the real deal then you are stupid.
Having said all this I am going to buy one of them for they are good looking frames for the price. I just wish there were many more reviews of how they really ride. And yes I have read the entire China bike thread.


----------



## vladvm

same ride. just unpainted.


----------



## Serve

siclmn said:


> I am amazed that some people still think that maybe they can get the real bike at these prices. Of course these bikes are copies. Look at the prices. There is no question that these are copies. There are no scam sites, they are just showing you a picture that looks like the real bike but you are paying 6 or 7 hundred for it. They are not trying to scam you. If you are dumb enough to think it's the real deal then you are stupid.
> Having said all this I am going to buy one of them for they are good looking frames for the price. I just wish there were many more reviews of how they really ride. And yes I have read the entire China bike thread.


Are you shure they are copies ?
I think the big names buy these frames and make massive profit over your back.
Is it normal that a firm like cervelo can effort a 6 million dollarteam by selling frames.
Everything you see around you commes from china computer tv stereo .
I live nearby a servicecourt of several protour teams,last year i saw them re stickering
wheels from miracle whit stickers of there own brand for the smaller riders in the teams.
Everything you see in the magazines and advertising is a show.
its what you want too see is wath you get.
Here in europe i raced all the major brands and they are all the same some are good
more bikes arre poor .
Have you raced the older tcr from giant it was crapp (like my english)
The t mobile team rode on other bikes(named walzer)
Everyone has seen paris roubiaxs when hincapi broke his fork it was a trek did you hear anything about it.A little bit they buy there legacy by advertysing.
It is a matter of time and the chinees rule the bike market.
For me the mirale mc008 is the best buy .Why? no panic when you ,crash rides like hell,
Just the feeling **** the brands.
Ps i won last year 14 races whit a chinees brand.
Best regards Serve


----------



## ptsbike55

> I am amazed that some people still think that maybe they can get the real bike at these prices. Of course these bikes are copies. Look at the prices. There is no question that these are copies. There are no scam sites, they are just showing you a picture that looks like the real bike but you are paying 6 or 7 hundred for it. They are not trying to scam you. If you are dumb enough to think it's the real deal then you are stupid.
> Having said all this I am going to buy one of them for they are good looking frames for the price. I just wish there were many more reviews of how they really ride. And yes I have read the entire China bike thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are legitimate sites set up, some on Alibaba, that are used to scam unsuspecting buyers. They have incredible offers, but either never deliver the goods or force you to pay much more money once the order is placed. If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is a scam.


----------



## Serve

ptsbike55 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> There are legitimate sites set up, some on Alibaba, that are used to scam unsuspecting buyers. They have incredible offers, but either never deliver the goods or force you to pay much more money once the order is placed. If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is a scam.


It is no scam,these people get a better price from you paying 700 for a cervelo.
then from the original brands.
Everyone in cycling knows cervelo has a cash problem,the chinees think we take the money ourself.
A dutch company bought cervelo it was almost dead.
When you get scammed at alibaba let them know and they throw the comany of the site.
Every bike comes from there .
Serve


----------



## Urb

Serve said:


> It is no scam,these people get a better price from you paying 700 for a cervelo.
> then from the original brands.
> Everyone in cycling knows cervelo has a cash problem,the chinees think we take the money ourself.
> A dutch company bought cervelo it was almost dead.


I don't think it would be accurate to say Cervelo was dead. Maybe they hit the limit of thier target market and distribution means but I never thought Cervelo as anything similar to a dead company.

I think the terms copy, forgery, fake, and counterfiet are accurate. Even if the molds are identical the carbon layout and material quality is not. If you have evidence to prove otherwise please share.


----------



## ptsbike55

The frames and components may all come from China and yes there is a hugh mark-up to the end user, but Cervelo, Trek, Specialized or whoever is not going to tell their manufacturer that it is ok to sell a frame or bike for $1,200 that they were charging 5,000-7,000 dollars for. So when you see a Cervelo with Sram Red and mavic wheels for $1,200, you better be skeptical.


----------



## nbwallace

*I built my AC-053 a while ago*

You can find my photos a few pages ago. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3702925-post5166.html

All in all a pretty straightforward build. Cables route through the frame with no problem. Head set went in with a little force on the bottom. I cut a slit in the crown race (some people call it a baseplate) so that I didn't have to pound it on the fork.

There are a couple of problem points. The seatpost mechanism is kind of painful. I disassembled it and greased the parts that friction fit in the seatpost, which helped. The mechanism barely works with carbon rails. I will probably file away some of the fitting when my new frame comes. The wedge for holding the seatpost in the frame works pretty well as long as it's assembled correctly (otherwise it really won't fit in the frame).

The biggest problem is the front derailleur mount. It's too high for use with compact cranks. I needed to file the slot longer at the bottom, and do a bit of filing on the derailleur retaining bolt.



Hiro11 said:


> As the Foil is my favorite of the current frames, I'm interested in the Miracle Trade MC053. I've seen scattered mentions of it in this thread, does anyone have one built up? Any issues? How is Miracle Trade to deal with? Quick delivery? Has anyone done custom paint with them? So many questions... I appreciate any help.


----------



## JackDaniels

siclmn said:


> I just wish there were many more reviews of how they really ride. And yes I have read the entire China bike thread.


I've put 1700 miles on my fm015 in the past three months or so. On any bike, ride is very subjective and also depends a lot on the build and the fit and how much you are willing and capable of tweaking both.

In general, compared to the other bikes I have (a Tarmac and a Wilier), the rear end feels very stiff, almost brittle. This could be due to the ISP. The only other thing I would say is that the bike handles very well and is light enough to accelerate quickly. Time will tell how reliable the frame is, but I think all carbon bikes are somewhat disposable.

I had a few extra components and wanted a winter bike project. If I was getting a primary road/race bike I'd buy name brand from a registered dealer. If I wasn't completely comfortable doing everything to my bike, I'd buy from the LBS (where I spend a lot of money anyway).


----------



## siclmn

The last two posts are the kind of things that I want to hear about. Keep them coming.


----------



## apachesix

nbwallace said:


> All in all a pretty straightforward build. There are a couple of problem points. The seatpost mechanism is kind of painful. I disassembled it and greased the parts that friction fit in the seatpost, which helped. *The biggest problem is the front derailleur mount*. It's too high for use with compact cranks. I needed to file the slot longer at the bottom, and do a bit of filing on the derailleur retaining bolt.


Thanks for the heads up. It will still probably be a while before I get mine shipped (paint/BB30). BTW, how sturdy is the wedge? Should I ask for/buy a spare?


----------



## nbwallace

*The wedge is fine*

If anything it's too sturdy. I weighs a lot. It feels like it's made of tungsten.


----------



## apachesix

nbwallace said:


> If anything it's too sturdy. I weighs a lot. It feels like it's made of tungsten.


Then it might be worth getting an extra just to send it to someone to remake it in Titanium


----------



## Hiro11

nbwallace said:


> You can find my photos a few pages ago.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3702925-post5166.html
> 
> All in all a pretty straightforward build. Cables route through the frame with no problem. Head set went in with a little force on the bottom. I cut a slit in the crown race (some people call it a baseplate) so that I didn't have to pound it on the fork.
> 
> There are a couple of problem points. The seatpost mechanism is kind of painful. I disassembled it and greased the parts that friction fit in the seatpost, which helped. The mechanism barely works with carbon rails. I will probably file away some of the fitting when my new frame comes. The wedge for holding the seatpost in the frame works pretty well as long as it's assembled correctly (otherwise it really won't fit in the frame).
> 
> The biggest problem is the front derailleur mount. It's too high for use with compact cranks. I needed to file the slot longer at the bottom, and do a bit of filing on the derailleur retaining bolt.


Hey, thanks for the response. Very helpful. Is the seatpost workable, or is it a deal killer? I use a 53/42 setup up front (flatlander, you see) so I assume the FD brazeon isn't an issue. Again, I truly appreciate anyone's feedback on this frame.

I sent an email to Jack Chen yesterday and he responded today (!) with a ton of pictures, their catalogs and a quote: $505 for a matte MC053, headset, extra rear dropout/hanger and seatpost +$90 shipping. 1 color paint is $25 + $35 for logo cutting. These seem like reasonable prices. He also said one week delivery for matte and a month for custom paint.

Two other questions:
1. I assume I should buy a couple of spare headsets from the manufacturer, do people think this makes sense?
2. Any experience with their handlebars and stems?


----------



## FTR

Hiro11 said:


> Hey, thanks for the response. Very helpful. Is the seatpost workable, or is it a deal killer?


I have the same seatpost clamp on the post that came with my FM028.
I have had absolutely no problem with it.
Agree that you need to dismantle the clamp mechanism and lubricate it but after that it works AOK.
Did a 100km ride on it on the weekend with plenty of climbing.
Also did my efforts and sprints today on it.

It is not the greatest seatpost in the world but it is useable.


----------



## dstreelm

I've been lurking on this thread for a while now, doing some research and thinking about ordering a Chinese carbon frame in the future, probably either a fm098 or fm028. 

I dont claim to be an expert on Chinese carbon, but its pretty clear to me that many (not all) of the big bike makers are just rebranding some of these Chinese made frames. 

Lets be honest, if theres one thing that Chinese manufacturers do well, its make knock-offs. Clothing manufacturers will run their factories on off hours, producing the exact same garments and selling them on the streets for 100% profit. Or a worker may makes copies of a design or mold and sell them to another manufacturer (im sure thats how those Chinarellos came about). They even made an entire fake apple store, genius bar and all.

$500 - $700 for a frame with no paint to me sounds reasonable, $2500 for one with a paint job does not.


----------



## JackDaniels

dstreelm said:


> I dont claim to be an expert on Chinese carbon, but its pretty clear to me that many (not all) of the big bike makers are just rebranding some of these Chinese made frames.


No, they are not. You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Chadwick890

Was at the bay crits (Australia) the other day and noticed a China Pinerello in movistar colours for 4k price tag and ultegra groupset 50mm wheels and the necro headset. 
Was a clean looking bike. But not for me.
No pics though.


----------



## carliman56

Has anyone ordered or know any reviews of he cervelo frames from miracle trade??? they look really nice, thanks


----------



## Beaconjon

Hi

Anyone bought from Denfu bikes lately? I'm after an FM023 plus bars etc but their website seems to be down so I was wondering if they are still about as their prices seemed pretty good. 

Cheers, Jon


----------



## garydee77

Beaconjon said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone bought from Denfu bikes lately? I'm after an FM023 plus bars etc but their website seems to be down so I was wondering if they are still about as their prices seemed pretty good.
> 
> Cheers, Jon


the site isn't down to me - dengfubikes.com working ok


----------



## siclmn

ptsbike55 said:


> The frames and components may all come from China and yes there is a hugh mark-up to the end user, but Cervelo, Trek, Specialized or whoever is not going to tell their manufacturer that it is ok to sell a frame or bike for $1,200 that they were charging 5,000-7,000 dollars for. So when you see a Cervelo with Sram Red and mavic wheels for $1,200, you better be skeptical.


I don't know where you are looking and seeing those kind of prices but here is a $600 Pinerallo. Wholesale Pinarello type carbon bicycle frame,fork,headset

People, when you are talking prices on this forum please use clickable links to your sources and then we will know what you are talking about.

So after I made this post I clicked on the link and noticed it said that the price is for 6 units. Does anyone know where I can get just 1 at this price? I wonder how much they want for just one bike? And where are these complete bikes with componant's listings?


----------



## ptsbike55

siclm,
Just go to Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters & Importers from the world's largest online B2B marketplace-Alibaba.com and search for bicycles. You can specify carbon and what country you want it to come from. You will be amazed at the offers that are out there. Once you dig deeper though, you will find that they want bank to bank money transfers, they have no customer reviews or their website is under construction.


----------



## Serve

]

Go to miracle .com ask for Lisa.
You can pay whit pay pal it is worth every penny.
They are all very reliable .When there is a problem go to alibaba,
And they trow them off the site.
For all you guys who want a very good bike for the best price.
Just go too miracle and ask for lisa .
You even can tell her that you want the same deal like serve from holland.
I sell every month several bikes from her .
Never a problem always good bikes 
chinees bikes are awsom painted .
Hope you make a good deal
Greeting serve


----------



## svard75

Hiro11 said:


> .... I use a 53/42 setup up front (flatlander, you see) ....


I used to think the same but when you look at the ratio and depending on which cassette you go with you can effectively get the same performance and speed with a compact crankset.


----------



## asetliff

For all of you talking about Miracle.

What do you have to do to get someone to respond to you? I have sent three unanswered emails to Season in the past two weeks. I told her a week ago if she didn't respond I would start a claim through paypal and still nothing. I guess she will see tonight that I wasn't joking. I hate starting this crap with them cause now I'm gonna have money tied up for another month or so. I just want the two frames I ordered:mad2:

Serve, 

Did you ever have long delays in response from them? I've checked on Alibaba every night for a week and have not seen anyone online from Miracle. Is there some kind of holiday or vacation in China right now that I'm not aware of? 

Hiro,

What is Jack Chen's email address?


----------



## robc in wi

I too went to Miracle's Alibaba site and noticed Sofy (my normal contact) was off-line so I sent an email to lisa zhu with my invoice# and asked for the status of my frame. This was late last night and I had 2 replies this morning, one from Lisa and one from Sofy which told me that my frame was getting the logo and final paint this week and should ship next week. Hopefully so. 

I understand your anxiety and I am not sure why your emails aren't being answered. Is it possible that your spam blocker is preventing them from reaching you? I have gotten replies to all of my emails, some within 10 minutes. And when I sent my Paypal payment (50% down), Sofy emailed me immediately to say she had received it. After reading Serve's comments I'm really glad I went with the MC008. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## robc in wi

Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers
 This is the page on Miracle's site with Jack Chen's name


----------



## asetliff

I sent a message to the alibaba link to Jack Chan and it told me he was inactive lately. 
We'll see where that goes.

Can you give me your contacts email address for Sofy and Lisa? 

I've got a feeling I'm getting the runaround. I was given the contact for Miracle via mtbr in the carbon 29er thread there. Hopefully the person giving me the contact was not a scammer in disguise posting in the thread. 

For those of you dealing with Miracle, I'd say proceed with caution. I'm not trying to wreck anyones business but I'm beyond frustrated with this whole situation.


----------



## robc in wi

I will get the other email addresses when I go home for lunch. Can I ask which framesets you ordered? Painted? Perhaps it's a production issue. As someone stated long ago in this thread, single frame orders kind of take a back seat compared to a big order of say 50 or more frames. Guys have sometimes waited months for their frames, especially if the frames are a newer design. Again, are you sure that your spam blocker isn't preventing them from getting to you?


----------



## indrek

I changed some e-mails with Lisa about MT-MC008 and she confirmed that they currently have only 54 and 56cm. Does anyone have any info if and when 52cm will be available or are anyone else besides Miracle selling the MC008? I currently have FM028 size 54 and wanted to get a bit smaller frame. I really like the FM028 but the MC008 with its internal cables and sleeker head tube + longer top tube feels perfect. If I only could get the 52cm somewhere....


----------



## Serve

Al of you who mail with chinees people .
Make short messages they translate with microsoft.
I am sorry to hear some neasty stuff.
But do not forget i takes sometimes a little time .
When you have custom paint about 4 weeks.
Miracle is a good compagny but you need to keep in mind it is a,
totaly different worold .Keep your respecttoo those people and they always respond
Hope you make a good deal .
From holland Serve


----------



## rdt

*Positive interaction...*

I have exchanged several emails with Lisa over the past weekend. Every time I got a response from her within 24 hours, including a quote for an mc008. Once I get a couple details worked out regarding how I want to finish it (matte clear coat or a paint design), I will be pulling the trigger to order it. 

Be patient. It has been the new years week so I am not sure if or how that may affect whether people are working or celebrating. Something to add to the mix...


----------



## tron

anyone know if deng fu uses a certain color pallet? I am going to order a FM028 but i want a certain paint job. I am just not sure if they will have the shades/colors that would work and in a way I can communicate.


----------



## asetliff

robc in wi said:


> I will get the other email addresses when I go home for lunch. Can I ask which framesets you ordered? Painted? Perhaps it's a production issue. As someone stated long ago in this thread, single frame orders kind of take a back seat compared to a big order of say 50 or more frames. Guys have sometimes waited months for their frames, especially if the frames are a newer design. Again, are you sure that your spam blocker isn't preventing them from getting to you?


Everything I ordered I was told was in stock. Two frames, stems, bars, cages, seat posts ect. All my stuff was mountain bike stuff, IE two 29er frames in UD. Around $1400 total. I asked her about a fork and she said yes they had it. I sent additional money and waited. Was supposed to ship on December 14th as I paid on the 9th. I waited till around the 22nd and asked. She told me the fork was not in stock and would let me know. So I figured I would hold tight. Waited another week and asked again. No responses since the 22nd. 

Like I said I'm not trying to hurt anyone and want to do business with them but I've been ignored for two weeks and they have $1400 of mine. I just need some reassurance that I'm dealing with a legit vendor and not someone posing as dealers on these forums and so far no one from Miracle has proven that to me. I've already got another order to place with them for three more frames but what do you do?:mad2:


----------



## Masher1

tron said:


> anyone know if deng fu uses a certain color pallet? I am going to order a FM028 but i want a certain paint job. I am just not sure if they will have the shades/colors that would work and in a way I can communicate.


I asked Lucky Ding from Dengfu for specific Colors of the Pantone Colorsystem and he was familiar with that.


----------



## tron

Masher1 said:


> I asked Lucky Ding from Dengfu for specific Colors of the Pantone Colorsystem and he was familiar with that.


Good to know. That is how i am picking the colors.


----------



## robc in wi

asetliff said:


> I sent a message to the alibaba link to Jack Chan and it told me he was inactive lately.
> We'll see where that goes.
> 
> Can you give me your contacts email address for Sofy and Lisa?
> 
> I've got a feeling I'm getting the runaround. I was given the contact for Miracle via mtbr in the carbon 29er thread there. Hopefully the person giving me the contact was not a scammer in disguise posting in the thread.
> 
> For those of you dealing with Miracle, I'd say proceed with caution. I'm not trying to wreck anyones business but I'm beyond frustrated with this whole situation.


[email protected]
[email protected]

Sounds like the fork is what is holding up your order but they should at least stay in contact with you. Could be a holiday week following New Years. Good luck.


----------



## Chris-X

Hey, people are bellyaching all over RBR forums about you guys buying these counterfeit frames. Have any of these plastic pieces of $hit broken yet?

Btw, I'm riding a Specialized plastic POS right now in addition to a couple of genuine LOOK 's.


----------



## robc in wi

First of all troll, many of these frames are not counterfits of any current frames, if some yoyos decide to put fake Pinarello logos on their fugly Dogma copy that's their business. Guys have podiumed on their Chinese bikes, no problems with breakage either just a lot of happy bikers who didn't bend over and take it like you are with your Look.


----------



## blend76

asetliff said:


> Like I said I'm not trying to hurt anyone and want to do business with them but I've been ignored for two weeks and they have $1400 of mine. I just need some reassurance that I'm dealing with a legit vendor and not someone posing as dealers on these forums and so far no one from Miracle has proven that to me. I've already got another order to place with them for three more frames but what do you do?:mad2:


Having been there I can relate to your pain and obviously I can't vouch for the vendor's authenticity. However maybe the following knowledge will ease your anxiety a little. My contact at HongFu said before Christmas that the customs is going to be really busy after the December 20th due to new year. Also I have had very little communications for her since then. I think this might be due to some kind of local festivities. So there is a good chance that is is just a matter of time before you have your bike on the door step.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Is the FM098s lower headset 1 1/4 or 1 1/2? I will be placing an order for one today. Also, If I were to have it shipped with sea freight how long is that vs shipped by plane?


----------



## asetliff

I did get two replies back last night from Lisa. He or she stated that one of the frames was not in stock in UD finish and asked if 3k was OK. I told them I didn't care and just wanted my products. Still no response however from Season. I was told she would email me the tracking number when it ships in one day. 

I think that they don't understand the majority way of thinking about out of stock items. If she had told me that "Hey your frame is out of stock and will be ready in two weeks minimum" I would have been fine. I was told everything will ship in four days and I'll send a tracking number then, to I'm waiting on this and now to no response, ignore. 

We'll see where this goes from here and I'll keep you all posted. Like I said earlier I'm not trying to screw Miracle up or put them down. However I think one should be full aware of what I'm going through. I think it leads up to differences in business practice where to them its OK for me to go for a month of waiting. I'm not looking for daily updates but if something changes on the status of my order I should have been notified. A simple "We sold out of your frame and will be shipping in two weeks, Sorry." would have went further than getting ignored. I will say that if this finally does work out I will be doing business with Miracle again on the expectation of a delay.


----------



## svard75

Chris-X said:


> Hey, people are bellyaching all over RBR forums about you guys buying these counterfeit frames. Have any of these plastic pieces of $hit broken yet?
> 
> Btw, I'm riding a Specialized plastic POS right now in addition to a couple of genuine LOOK 's.


Which LOOK models are you riding? By your POS comment I take it you hate carbon bikes?


----------



## indrek

as mentioned many times before patience is a must have when dealing with chinese suppliers. I've bee "shopping" there for over 5 years and nothing have changed (except the risen prices). I think like one order from five goes without any hassles or delays. I've always gotten my stuff, but sometimes even 4 months later (specially if its a new item not in stock yet). And yes don't take the "stock" story too seriously. Lot of people that you are dealing with are not actually at the "factory" so their spreadsheets of the current stock are not always up to date... And usually if you are ordering something that's not in stock then they will never produce for example one piece of size 52cm frame. They'll wait when there's a need for at least 10 pieces and then start to manufacture....

Regarding MC008 and Miracle, Lisa told me that 52cm will be available in a month, so I will wait for it


----------



## jacaco

is 1-1/2


----------



## Chris-X

svard75 said:


> Which LOOK models are you riding? By your POS comment I take it you hate carbon bikes?


No, I'm kinda joking a little but that's dangerous around here because people are sensitive about their bikes.

I couldn't really give a $hit about what people are riding btw. A bike's a bike.

KG381's.

I think it's funny that people are rushing to the defense of Pinarello who act like they're old world craftsmen to sell their bikes. 

If you're going to get a bike made in China, you might as well get a hong fu rather than something Trek or Pinarello builds with Chinese prisoners.

I like the nude ones btw. Why would you ruin a pretty weave with the Pinarello branding?


----------



## Chris-X

svard75 said:


> Which LOOK models are you riding? By your POS comment I take it you hate carbon bikes?


No, I'm kinda joking a little but that's dangerous around here because people are sensitive about their bikes.

I couldn't really give a $hit about what people are riding btw. A bike's a bike.

KG381's.

I think it's funny that people are rushing to the defense of Pinarello who act like they're old world craftsmen to sell their bikes. 

If you're going to get a bike made in China, you might as well get a hong fu rather than something Trek or Pinarello builds with Chinese prisoners and get it for a lot cheaper too..

I like the nude ones btw. Why would you ruin a pretty weave with the Pinarello branding?


----------



## svard75

Chris-X said:


> No, I'm kinda joking a little but that's dangerous around here because people are sensitive about their bikes.
> 
> I couldn't really give a $hit about what people are riding btw. A bike's a bike.
> 
> KG381's.
> 
> I think it's funny that people are rushing to the defense of Pinarello who act like they're old world craftsmen to sell their bikes.
> 
> If you're going to get a bike made in China, you might as well get a hong fu rather than something Trek or Pinarello builds with Chinese prisoners.
> 
> I like the nude ones btw. Why would you ruin a pretty weave with the Pinarello branding?


In fact shops which build the frames for brand names or no name are effectively the same. The qc is the difference. In a global economy all companies look for economic advantages and one of the largest is cheaper production. Until someone finds a cheaper labour force with a plethora of cheap resources (cf mats and resins) China is the place. 

Anyway not to derail the tread... Most of the builds found here are super sexy and unique and the frames are sturdy and cheap. Those who chose the replica frames its just personal preference mixed with some economic sense IMO of course I don't want to speak for anyone here.

U got some nice hardware btw!


----------



## vladvm




----------



## Chris-X

svard75 said:


> In fact shops which build the frames for brand names or no name are effectively the same. The qc is the difference. In a global economy all companies look for economic advantages and one of the largest is cheaper production. Until someone finds a cheaper labour force with a plethora of cheap resources (cf mats and resins) China is the place.
> 
> Anyway not to derail the tread... Most of the builds found here are super sexy and unique and the frames are sturdy and cheap. Those who chose the replica frames its just personal preference mixed with some economic sense IMO of course I don't want to speak for anyone here.
> 
> U got some nice hardware btw!


Yeah thanks...

So, from my understanding, none of these Chinese frames are breaking and they ride similiarly to other high end bikes?

BTW, I do like the nude clear coated ones and they seem to be unique as well as spectacular looking. I happened to see a woman's 12k weave which I generally think looks crappy in pictures.. Hers was very nice with a lime green pin stripe and a matching outline of a dragonfly for the head tube logo.


----------



## svard75

Chris-X said:


> Yeah thanks...
> 
> So, from my understanding, none of these Chinese frames are breaking and they ride similiarly to other high end bikes?
> 
> BTW, I do like the nude clear coated ones and they seem to be unique as well as spectacular looking. I happened to see a woman's 12k weave which I generally think looks crappy in pictures.. Hers was very nice with a lime green thin stripe and a green dragonfly for the head tube logo.


With normal wear and tear they are holding up well. Most of the people on here already have a few of them and they are enjoying each one. 

Riding a custom bike looks cool but it's a preference thing...

Are you looking for a daily rider? :wink:


----------



## Chadwick890

So finally finished building up my FM018 TT frame. Thanks to Lucky and Dengfu for the great bike.
Parts are.
Prologo Nago Evo TTR
Tektro Brakes F/R
Necro Headset
TT Handlebars
Carbon stem 90mm
Sprinter(Gatorskin) Tubulars
1070 Cassette 11-23
60mm Wheelset
Sram Front derailer Rival
Sram Rear Derailer Rival
Sram TT 900 Brake Levers
Sram TT 500 Shifter
Yokozuna Reaction Cables
Sram Red TT Crankset
Roughly cost $2550


----------



## Serve

Hello china friends .
Still working on the bike ,first pics more to follow
Have a good weekend Serve from Holland


----------



## mtbboy41

I just put in an order for the MT-MC008 from Miracle this afternoon. 12 emails to Sofy and everything sorted. I went with a standard paint job as well. Ordered a stem, seatpost, some bottle cages and a spare hanger. $612 sent to Australia is pretty good.
Serve, Yours looks good so far. Hope you dont mind some questions
What is the quality of the paint like? 
Does the rear derailleur cable stay inside the frame the whole way to the RD?
What are you building it up with? 
Any thoughts on what type of gear cable adjusters you will fit?

Anyway hope your build goes well and mine can get started in about 20 days time.


----------



## jcslp15

Mr.Habanero said:


> Is the FM098s lower headset 1 1/4 or 1 1/2? I will be placing an order for one today. Also, If I were to have it shipped with sea freight how long is that vs shipped by plane?


Awesome, please post pics and review when you get it.


----------



## Serve

Hello china friend.
The quality of the paint is awesome.
They use very good clearcoat very smooth.
The rearcable comes out under the bracket and then turns sideways ,
It is al has a nice finish painting took me 1month,
Shipping by plane too holland 36 hours.
Serve smeets


----------



## Serve

Mc008.has a big 11/2 down bearing and a 11/4 top bearing all for more stability.
Ask lisa for a drawing i saw one at this tread posted for all answers.
Serve


----------



## hdn0380

Serve,

That rear wheel looks very close to the seat tube. Do you anticipate any problem with tire clearance? Awesome looking frame btw. What size did you get and is the head tube really that tall?


----------



## hdn0380

Can we also get a picture of the underside to see for the FD and RD cable get routed?


----------



## svard75

Chadwick890 said:


> So finally finished building up my FM018 TT frame. Thanks to Lucky and Dengfu for the great bike.
> Parts are.
> Prologo Nago Evo TTR
> Tektro Brakes F/R
> Necro Headset
> TT Handlebars
> Carbon stem 90mm
> Sprinter(Gatorskin) Tubulars
> 1070 Cassette 11-23
> 60mm Wheelset
> Sram Front derailer Rival
> Sram Rear Derailer Rival
> Sram TT 900 Brake Levers
> Sram TT 500 Shifter
> Yokozuna Reaction Cables
> Sram Red TT Crankset
> Roughly cost $2550


Ooh ahh! Very nice


----------



## robpar

SERVE, 
What frame is that? FM018?


----------



## Serve

Hi china friends.
Here are the pictures you ask four.
The wheel clearence is small butt oke 7mm.
The only thing wat was not good is the mast topper seatpost.
I bought i new one from ritchy before cutting the tubes i need too be shure it is oke.
For all of you having questions it is no problem to get an answer from me,
but read first the forem and then ask .
In holland i did my homework on chinees frames and it took me a month,i did reed ,
several forums , blog , and artikels .
All the guys off my racingfriends looked at my like i am a idioot
When i told next year i am riding a chinees,after this year first meeting they saw my bike ,and rode it everyone is asking how to get it.
Chinees bikers good weekend.
Serve Smeets Holland


----------



## rolle1br

I agree, the second one


----------



## siclmn

Serve, 
1. What size tires are you using, 18,23,or25?
2. What is the model number for that bike?
3. How many US dollars did you pay for that frame painted like that?


----------



## Chadwick890

robpar said:


> SERVE,
> What frame is that? FM018?


No mate the FM018 is my bike from Dengfu Serves looks to be the MC008 from Miracle Trade.


----------



## OriginalFire

So I got in my FM015 non isp from Hongfu the other day, but I noticed a crack around the chainstay.
Can anyone tell me how bad this is?


----------



## Guymk

I would try to get another frame or a refund.


----------



## siclmn

Just get some JB weld and a white magic marker and it will look good as new.
Duh was this a trick question?
Did you crash the bike and then take the picture?


----------



## Vee

Chadwick890 said:


> So finally finished building up my FM018 TT frame. Thanks to Lucky and Dengfu for the great bike.
> Parts are.
> Prologo Nago Evo TTR
> Tektro Brakes F/R
> Necro Headset
> TT Handlebars
> Carbon stem 90mm
> Sprinter(Gatorskin) Tubulars
> 1070 Cassette 11-23
> 60mm Wheelset
> Sram Front derailer Rival
> Sram Rear Derailer Rival
> Sram TT 900 Brake Levers
> Sram TT 500 Shifter
> Yokozuna Reaction Cables
> Sram Red TT Crankset
> Roughly cost $2550


hmm, I feel like I've seen this bike before... Nice either way. You're welcome for the design. :thumbnail:

also, why are brake cable housings being used in place of shifter cable housings coming out of your tt bars?


----------



## Chadwick890

Vee said:


> hmm, I feel like I've seen this bike before... Nice either way. You're welcome for the design. :thumbnail:
> 
> also, why are brake cable housings being used in place of shifter cable housings coming out of your tt bars?


I was wondering how long it would take you to make a smart ass comment so allow me to explain. 
For one i asked those questions about a parts list for reference in to things i would need to order for the bike not to copy you. 
The paint job happens to be the same as yours because i had the same idea for mine, you just had it done first so dont flatter yourself.
And as for the brake housing. If it fits why not? It doesnt effect my turning circle or the way the bike handles and was less of a hassle when installing. But if i changed the cable for two holes in the TT and had just a brake cable housing coming to the TT it wouldnt look very good, i have the shifters running the cable for ascetics mostly. Then again theres not right or wrong way to run the cables its all about your preferences and clearly ours vary.
Please post a picture of your cable routing so we can compare?


----------



## OriginalFire

siclmn said:


> Just get some JB weld and a white magic marker and it will look good as new.
> Duh was this a trick question?
> Did you crash the bike and then take the picture?


No I honestly haven't even built up the bike.
The crack was there when I got the frame in the mail.


----------



## hdn0380

OriginalFire said:


> No I honestly haven't even built up the bike.
> The crack was there when I got the frame in the mail.


Possible you had the paint crack. You can try removing more of the paint around it until you see the carbon underneath then you have a better idea is the integrity is intact. That would mean you would destroy your paint job though.


----------



## antifocus

try contact hongfu for a solution, that crack looks pretty bad to me.


----------



## pelly

Were there any paint flakes in the packaging?


----------



## ms6073

Vee said:


> also, why are brake cable housings being used in place of shifter cable housings coming out of your tt bars?


 Pretty sure that is not brake cable housing but Yokozuna Reaction Shift and Brake Cable Sets.


----------



## Vee

Chadwick890 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to make a smart ass comment so allow me to explain.
> For one i asked those questions about a parts list for reference in to things i would need to order for the bike not to copy you.
> The paint job happens to be the same as yours because i had the same idea for mine, you just had it done first so dont flatter yourself.
> And as for the brake housing. If it fits why not? It doesnt effect my turning circle or the way the bike handles and was less of a hassle when installing. But if i changed the cable for two holes in the TT and had just a brake cable housing coming to the TT it wouldnt look very good, i have the shifters running the cable for ascetics mostly. Then again theres not right or wrong way to run the cables its all about your preferences and clearly ours vary.
> Please post a picture of your cable routing so we can compare?


All things aside, let's call it like it is. You asked me for a build list of my TT bike and then ordered and built one nearly identical. You even had it painted the same. Regardless, the bike looks good. Nice build.

in terms of the housings, brake housings are made different from shift housings. Cables

And you know where all of my pictures are, as I gave you that with my build list. How else could you have made your bike look like mine?  https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102709222944121379746/albums

all joking side, glad your build worked out. Your FD looks like its in proper position too, while my braze on mount med to be a bit too forward to get the back of the cage to clear without raising the FD up considerably. Is your FD cage parallel to the chainrings?


----------



## Vee

ms6073 said:


> Pretty sure that is not brake cable housing but Yokozuna Reaction Shift and Brake Cable Sets.


nope, I have the same set. Those are brake housings.

Example:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5701657375397285409/5701657374755156434
(Rear brake) All Black = Gore Ride on Brake Housings
(Shifters) Smoke Clear Housings with twist = Yokozuna Reaction Shift Housings
(Front brake) Smoke and Silver Stripe = Yokozuna Reaction Brake Housings


----------



## Dankbeme

Vee said:


> All things aside, let's call it like it is. You asked me for a build list of my TT bike and then ordered and built one nearly identical. You even had it painted the same. Regardless, the bike looks good. Nice build.
> 
> in terms of the housings, brake housings are made different from shift housings. Cables
> 
> And you know where all of my pictures are, as I gave you that with my build list. How else could you have made your bike look like mine?  https://plus.google.com/?gpcaz=ff64021e#photos/102709222944121379746/albums
> 
> all joking side, glad your build worked out. Your FD looks like its in proper position too, while my braze on mount med to be a bit too forward to get the back of the cage to clear without raising the FD up considerably. Is your FD cage parallel to the chainrings?



"imitation is the highest form of flattery"


----------



## Vee

Dankbeme said:


> "imitation is the highest form of flattery"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chadwick890

Cool story bro or should i say queen.
Bar the frame and bars and maybe even the shifter and cassette theres almost where the similarities stop! It might ascetically look like your bike.
But we all know its not, the saddle isnt stupidly forward it actually servers a purpose. Did you bother to compare your parts list to what i listed?
Or did you just look and see Red and Black **** the same. My black is Matte Black not your naked carbon stuff.


----------



## tron

THis is hilarious. I was expecting some custom painting or designs on the frames. Even then who cares. Anyone that puts red on their bike is copying him.


----------



## Vee

stupidly forward? I am fit according to Slowtwitch's FIST system. What are you fit to? Besides, a 78-80 degree seat angle is hardly stupidly forward. Notice, I never insulted you or your setup, I simply said that you asked me for a build list and built a very similar bike. 

and the red on a bike comment was downright ridiculous. Compare chads bike to mine and tell me the only similarity is red on the bike....

at the end of the day none of this matters. I took this paint design from the specialized McLaren venge to begin with. I opted to leave off some areas of color and changed the way the color sat on various parts. I worked back and forth with Mina for weeks tweaking the design. 

you sent dengfu my bike and said, "this please, but not carbon weave. Matte black". Don't get hostile just admit it and lets move on.


----------



## ferhanmm

I'm interested in building my own, would you guys recommend against this?
ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Road-Frame-54cm-Fork-Seatpost-cage-handlebar-/250954531766?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3a6e0e43b6#ht_2379wt_1396

seems like it has almost everything, but if someone more experience could put in their two cents it would be greatly appreciated.

(copy and paste the link and put www in front of it to view it)


----------



## kanekikapu

Brake housing is not the same as shifter housing.


----------



## flyjoe

I was wondering if anyone had bought from Kode bike shop on aliexpress, Wholesale Pinarello type painting carbon bicycle frame,fork,headset. a bit cheaper than great keen and has a standard round seatpost, not the aero one like keen has. I anticipate a purchase soon, but am a bit woried about wait time.
I am trying to forge a decision between these two stores. I like that keens bikes come with seat post , clamp and headset. the paint and graphix look more complete too. but the cheaper price of the kode store is really talking to me also.
Any input is appreciated


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Well, l just bought a fm004 last night. Its a far cry from the fm098 l really wanted. But thats alright. It was cheap and l'm on a budget. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## Tetra

Hi Serve,

Great looking bike! And it sounds like you did a great bit of research before you bought it. I am considering an 008 as well, but am wondering about your opinions of the bike, specifically riding.
1. Is there much flex in the bb, or the frame?
2. Is the headset fairly stiff? From the size of the head tube it seems a bit more of an upright bike, something that I am looking for. 
3. Do you think the frame will work with a compact crank, thinking of the fd mounting bracket.

Also if you can compare the ride with other bikes you have written that would be helpful, and finally did you go direct through Jack Chen?

tia


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Mr.Habanero said:


> Well, l just bought a fm004 last night. Its a far cry from the fm098 l really wanted. But thats alright. It was cheap and l'm on a budget. Any opinions are welcome.


Two words- Buyers Remorse.

I emailed the guy and asked if he could cancel my order. It hasnt been even 24 hours so l dont see why he couldnt cancel it.. God, l hope he can!!!


----------



## J-dubya

*Feedback on Shenzhen Topride Tech Co. frames R838 clone?*

Has anybody bought a frame from Wallace Song of Shenzhen Topride Technology?

Anybody know if it is a reputable quality company?

I'm looking at their R838 clone, the TP-R808

It's cheaper than the Pedal Force RS3, if it is comparable quality I am tempted.
jws


----------



## rwhsurf

I purchased my frame set and handlebars from Wallace at Topride. Shipping was fast and communication was first rate. I would highly recommend dealings with them. The frame is 1000k broken in and I am really loving it. I would say the bike is 90% of my other bike at 1/4 the price. My other bike is a Storck. 
ps.. all communication was done over Skype Wallace Song or Wallace_ttc is his online address.

Best, Roger


----------



## Mr.SB

This is my first post so please forgive me if someone has tried this already. I have been looking into buying a FM098 from Dengfu and was quoted a price of $668 like many of those on this forum. I was also quoted a price of $465 if I were to make a purchase of 10. 

My question is how many people would be interested in a group buy for the FM098 at the price of $465?


----------



## jcooley

*10 fm098 for discounted price*

Would we be able to get our individual custom paint job? If so then i may be interested


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.SB said:


> This is my first post so please forgive me if someone has tried this already. I have been looking into buying a FM098 from Dengfu and was quoted a price of $668 like many of those on this forum. I was also quoted a price of $465 if I were to make a purchase of 10.
> 
> My question is how many people would be interested in a group buy for the FM098 at the price of $465?





jcooley said:


> Would we be able to get our individual custom paint job? If so then i may be interested


These  Venge paint jobs or other ones?? And how would we go about sending to the different addressee countries ect? And what about frame sizes??
Are headsets going to be orderd for all the frames? What about Stems and Handlebars to should someone want them?
Sorry im thinking to far into this but just trying to point out variables.


----------



## hansonator69

Anyone know what frame this is and who it's made by?


----------



## Hiro11

I ended up ordering a 54cm MC053 from Miracle last night. I ended up going with 3K matte as I like the low key look. I am also not at all certain in my own design capabilities so getting a custom just seemed a bit risky and also introduced a high likelihood of delay. I also ordered a handlebar and stem and two extra headsets as well. Total cost for everything was $738 shipped (shipping = $90) including a 4% Paypal fee, frame was $500 even. Frame price included headset, extra dropout and seatpost (ISP and non-ISP is the same price). It's supposed to mail this week, we'll see. Wife not understanding...


----------



## Nickk

OriginalFire said:


> So I got in my FM015 non isp from Hongfu the other day, but I noticed a crack around the chainstay.
> Can anyone tell me how bad this is?


Keep us posted on how Hongfu handles it, I would return it.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Mr.SB said:


> This is my first post so please forgive me if someone has tried this already. I have been looking into buying a FM098 from Denoogfu and was quoted a price of $668 like many of those on this forum. I was also quoted a price of $465 if I were to make a purchase of 10.
> 
> My question is how many people would be interested in a group buy for the FM098 at the price of $465?


I would do it! All l want is a 3k matte finish. Do they all need to be the same size? If your really serious count me in. I'm sure we could work out something. Or you could sell em on ebay. Hmmm, idea time


----------



## TT-Rider

Hi altogether 

I'd like to purchase a special TT frame which only very few sellers offer (search for SFT01 on alibaba, if you like).

The two sellers are Greatkey / Xiamen and Synergy Sports, but I chose Xiamen, because they don't offer Motorcycle-parts, Gloves etc - Chances are they know a bit better what they're doing 

Now I just have a short question: I've emailed with Xiamen and they said if I want that frame, they'll send me an invoice on PayPal and I would have my frame within 10-15 days.

Would this still be covered with PayPal's buyer protection, i.e. can I get my money back if nothing has arrived within 45 days after payment?

Thanks!


----------



## Rugergundog

*Chinese Carbon Frame with internal cables*

Pardon my laziness but i feel its justified. The China carbon thread has over 5000 posts....i just cannot browse them all, though i did many many.

I am looking to buy a Chinese carbon fiber frame/fork. I want the model with internal cables. The one i see listed is often given these model numbers. It appears to be a MASI or TREK clone.

ROS-70
FB-B09
FB-B107

Does anyone own one or have any feedback on them?

I am looking to buy from Yushin along with some wheels and integrated bars/stem.

Thanks.


----------



## mfuchs

flyjoe said:


> I was wondering if anyone had bought from Kode bike shop on aliexpress, Wholesale Pinarello type painting carbon bicycle frame,fork,headset. a bit cheaper than great keen and has a standard round seatpost, not the aero one like keen has. I anticipate a purchase soon, but am a bit woried about wait time.
> I am trying to forge a decision between these two stores. I like that keens bikes come with seat post , clamp and headset. the paint and graphix look more complete too. but the cheaper price of the kode store is really talking to me also.
> Any input is appreciated


Yes, I bought one. Ruby was great to work with and the frame came within the time frame promised. See my Avatar or user gallery for the pictures. Actually the blue and white one on the site is mine.

My neighbor and I went in together and got 2 frames, 1 seatpost and shipping to the U.S.A. for $950.00 total.


----------



## JohnnyG123

*Question*

I was looking into buying a Carbon Frame and Wheel Set from China. What i want to do is take the compnents off of my Current bike (2007 Cervelo Duel, it is full Dura Ace so this would be idea. Would this work? What additional parts would i need?


----------



## Rugergundog

Okay, i browded a thread a bit more. 

It is the 

FM039 frame/fork.

I plan to buy this frame fork and 50mm carbon wheels. If anyone has any insight for me before i pull the trigger please offer it up! Thanks


----------



## J-dubya

Thanks Roger,
Did you get a TP-R808? If so, what was actual weight? How was craftsmanship?..

May I ask how much you paid? Is there a possibility of negotiating/haggling?
jws


----------



## .david.

Sheesh... for the FM018, Tony quoted me: $535 plus $80 shipping to the US. 

Is this pretty similar to what you guys have been paying? I was following along during v1 of this thread, and now came back because I'm ready to buy.. and this price seems to be much different than it used to be? 

What are some of the current prices you guys have been paying?


----------



## .david.

EDIT: Nope, this isn't it... but now I really want to know.

@hansonator69 : Is it this frame?:


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Anyone want to go together on some frames? The more the merrier!


----------



## Mr.SB

Chadwick890 said:


> These  Venge paint jobs or other ones?? And how would we go about sending to the different addressee countries ect? And what about frame sizes??
> Are headsets going to be orderd for all the frames? What about Stems and Handlebars to should someone want them?
> Sorry im thinking to far into this but just trying to point out variables.


I spoke to Tony last night and he said different sizes and different paint jobs were available.
Shipping is $80 per frame to the US (I can check on other countries pricing as well), and two color paint is $65. As far as ordering Stems, Handlebars and such I believe they could be ordered as well. I can confirm tonight.

Im glad there is some interest out there! If we could get enough people together we could really save ourselves some money on this beautiful frame!


----------



## Serve

Hi tetra.
The mc008 is a nice bike to ride ,minimum flex at the bracket.smooth at the back.
Because there are small tubes.Most impotent the frontside is very strong,jou can feel that only at hi speed cornering(criterium race) .The fork has two different sized bearing,
Al the bikes in 2012 have this, the fork tube is tapperd it has everything that a 2012 bike
needs .
The front deralieur is a breazed on type at my bike the gearing is 53/39 and the bolt is in the middle of the hanger.I have no experience whit compact i think it wil be no problem.
Someone asked how big are the tires on the pics they are 23 mm.
And the good news is my wheels are ready in china.
They are on the way to holland .Send new pics this weekend and now training like hell.
Even a chinees bike needs a good prepared rider.
Chinees friend see you 
Serve


----------



## J-dubya

I am in a similar situation. I found a bunch of stuff on the FM039 on the Chinese picture thread -- it's tie consuming but more manageable. 

Is there a method to search and get right to the post?-- I get routed to page one of the mega thread. I am not very good with computers, I am 50 years old (I was thinking of using my colonoscopy pics for my avatar) with kids running around, I get in trouble with the war department if I spend hours on the computer.


----------



## Rugergundog

Well i actually narrowed my search to the FR002, it appears closest to what im looking for with the FR008 a close second.

I would like to find a seller with the frame/fork who also sells wheels and get eveything from the same place.

That china thread is just...wayyyy long


----------



## Hiro11

.david. said:


> Sheesh... for the FM018, Tony quoted me: $535 plus $80 shipping to the US.
> 
> Is this pretty similar to what you guys have been paying? I was following along during v1 of this thread, and now came back because I'm ready to buy.. and this price seems to be much different than it used to be?
> 
> What are some of the current prices you guys have been paying?


It seems to depend on the mold. Widely available molds like the FM015 seem to be going for about $350 unpainted right now. More "fashionable" molds like the FM098 are going for over $650. As I said earlier, I just paid $500+ $90 shipping for a matte MC053 (Scott Foil copy) from Miracle, gloss would be about $40 less.


----------



## cxl98904

flyjoe said:


> I was wondering if anyone had bought from Kode bike shop on aliexpress, Wholesale Pinarello type painting carbon bicycle frame,fork,headset. a bit cheaper than great keen and has a standard round seatpost, not the aero one like keen has. I anticipate a purchase soon, but am a bit woried about wait time.
> I am trying to forge a decision between these two stores. I like that keens bikes come with seat post , clamp and headset. the paint and graphix look more complete too. but the cheaper price of the kode store is really talking to me also.
> Any input is appreciated



I purchased from Kode and worked w/ Ruby and received frameset w/in a week of purchase, My purchase came w/ headset, frame, fork, and seatpost clamp for 530 shipped to US


----------



## forge55b

On the top right of the actual forum (not the website), you can see "LinkBack, Thread Tools, Search this Thread, etc). Go to the thread you want to find certain keywords for and it should sort each reply with whatever keywords you were looking for.


----------



## PoweredByBeer

*Groupset for Chinese Frame*

So... I began the process to build my wife an FM-028 only to find out that the smallest frame size will not fit her well. Unfortunately, I have already purchased the groupset for this build.

If anyone is interested, I have an unused 2011 Campy Athena Groupset for sale in the classifieds section that will fit an English BB Chinese Frame. I built up the same bike last year (size 56) and absolutely love it. 

Here is the link:
Campagnolo Athena 11spd Full Groupset $840 (build your FM-028!) - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## asetliff

asetliff said:


> I did get two replies back last night from Lisa. He or she stated that one of the frames was not in stock in UD finish and asked if 3k was OK. I told them I didn't care and just wanted my products. Still no response however from Season. I was told she would email me the tracking number when it ships in one day.
> 
> I think that they don't understand the majority way of thinking about out of stock items. If she had told me that "Hey your frame is out of stock and will be ready in two weeks minimum" I would have been fine. I was told everything will ship in four days and I'll send a tracking number then, to I'm waiting on this and now to no response, ignore.
> 
> We'll see where this goes from here and I'll keep you all posted. Like I said earlier I'm not trying to screw Miracle up or put them down. However I think one should be full aware of what I'm going through. I think it leads up to differences in business practice where to them its OK for me to go for a month of waiting. I'm not looking for daily updates but if something changes on the status of my order I should have been notified. A simple "We sold out of your frame and will be shipping in two weeks, Sorry." would have went further than getting ignored. I will say that if this finally does work out I will be doing business with Miracle again on the expectation of a delay.


Happy to report that I did get a tracking number that is showing progress and on the way. Lisa was very informative and quick to respond. Season from Miracle however still has never responded to any email. I still would do business with them and plan on ordering more once I get these and build them up.


----------



## thenomad

if theres a fm098 group buy I'd be in for 450 in my size. 3k preferred but the cheaper/simpler the better, I'll be doing my own custom work on it. 

What do you all think of building one of these frames with just what I have now (ultegra 9sp) and then upgrading part by part?Looks like a nice way to get onto a nice frame with my limited budget.


----------



## Mr.SB

Mr.Habanero said:


> I would do it! All l want is a 3k matte finish. Do they all need to be the same size? If your really serious count me in. I'm sure we could work out something. Or you could sell em on ebay. Hmmm, idea time


I would love to have your input/ideas on how this could be done. It is possible to set up a group buy through a group buy website so there wouldn't be the issue of collecting payment from everyone all at once. It could also be done by a specific date where payment and specifications would have to be submitted. So far there seems to be a few people interested. I hope we could get the ball rolling on this so we could be riding on new frames ASAP.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

For real someone needs to start a new thread for fm098 combined buyers who are "in". I'm too spacy to be incharge of an undertaking like that.


----------



## Mr.SB

thenomad said:


> if theres a fm098 group buy I'd be in for 450 in my size. 3k preferred but the cheaper/simpler the better, I'll be doing my own custom work on it.
> 
> What do you all think of building one of these frames with just what I have now (ultegra 9sp) and then upgrading part by part?Looks like a nice way to get onto a nice frame with my limited budget.


It is completely up to you, but I am on a budget as well and can't afford to spend the full price on the frame. Personally, I would get the frame at the group buy price and work from there. You would be saving yourself quite a bit of money on a pretty incredible frame. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Mr.SB

Mr.Habanero said:


> For real someone needs to start a new thread for fm098 combined buyers who are "in". I'm too spacy to be incharge of an undertaking like that.


Im up for starting a new thread, but I'm new and don't know how. If you could fill me inthat would be great.


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.SB said:


> Im up for starting a new thread, but I'm new and don't know how. If you could fill me inthat would be great.


I will make a thread for it. But i get the strangest feeling the "Purest" on RBR will have a whine and moan about it. xD But who cares true?


----------



## Chadwick890

*FM098 Group buy*



Mr.SB said:


> This is my first post so please forgive me if someone has tried this already. I have been looking into buying a FM098 from Dengfu and was quoted a price of $668 like many of those on this forum. I was also quoted a price of $465 if I were to make a purchase of 10.
> 
> My question is how many people would be interested in a group buy for the FM098 at the price of $465?


As quoted above. Mr. SB is interested in doing a group buy of the new Dengfu frame FM098 


















So far from a general count there are about 4 people interested including myself. So the question is. Is anyone else interested in going in for a group buy of the frame?

Handlebar and stems will possibly also be ordered should the individual need it. But Headsets should be mandatory with all frame orders  *my opinion there*


----------



## Mr.SB

Chadwick890 said:


> I will make a thread for it. But i get the strangest feeling the "Purest" on RBR will have a whine and moan about it. xD But who cares true?


I hear you on that haha, but lets see how it goes!


----------



## jtimmer1

Is that for matte finish as well?



Chadwick890 said:


> As quoted above. Mr. SB is interested in doing a group buy of the new Dengfu frame FM098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far from a general count there are about 4 people interested including myself. So the question is. Is anyone else interested in going in for a group buy of the frame?
> 
> Handlebar and stems will possibly also be ordered should the individual need it. But Headsets should be mandatory with all frame orders  *my opinion there*


----------



## Chadwick890

jtimmer1 said:


> Is that for matte finish as well?


I would hope so  Id only like mine in 3k Matte black finish.
Theres also a Venge paint job for those interested in that.

view Image


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Hey way to go dude for gettting the ball rolling! You already know l'm in, but just think of the deal there could be if there was a large group. That would be sweet


----------



## datruuz

long time lurker

I would be in for a group buy. 

I imagine $465 is USD? I wonder if they will be requiring full payment up front or partial payment ?


----------



## Spursrider

J-dubya said:


> Has anybody bought a frame from Wallace Song of Shenzhen Topride Technology?
> 
> Anybody know if it is a reputable quality company?
> 
> I'm looking at their R838 clone, the TP-R808
> 
> It's cheaper than the Pedal Force RS3, if it is comparable quality I am tempted.
> jws


I bought one from Wallace in Oct 2010, together with integrated handlebar and seatpost. Received my frame in Dec 2010 as there was no ready stock then. 
Size was 465mm in UD weave. Frame weight 1030gm. It came with extra derailleur hanger and seatpost clamp. Wallace even gave me a free BB30 to BSA adapter.
I built it up with SRAM Red + Rival components and have ridden it for 1000+km. I don't have the real R838 for comparison but I'm happy enough with my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## thenomad

I'd venture a guess that even if you got the paint job yourself it'd be cheaper than the current frame only price. 
I'm willing to do my own paint and save some dough on the initial investment. I also have some ideas of my own I'd like to try on paint.


----------



## bkwitche

I'd be possibly interested. Just have to convince the fiancé.


----------



## jcooley

Mr.SB said:


> I would love to have your input/ideas on how this could be done. It is possible to set up a group buy through a group buy website so there wouldn't be the issue of collecting payment from everyone all at once. It could also be done by a specific date where payment and specifications would have to be submitted. So far there seems to be a few people interested. I hope we could get the ball rolling on this so we could be riding on new frames ASAP.


I said earlier i was interested also. Could you get more information on whether we can pick our own paint design? 

I really like the Mclaren paint job that Cavendish has road. (unfortunatley can't post shortcuts yet)


I know a lot of people on here get crap for replicating paint schemes from companies like specialized but this design is just awesome looking!


----------



## Chadwick890

So my current list and count im probs wrong so just chime in  Like to get others input 

6x framesets
6x Headsets
1x 100mm stem
1x HB003 Handlebar


----------



## jcooley

I'd be in for the frameset and headset, still deciding what type of handlebar and stem i want. I might be interested in the HB003 but don't know the price of that. 

Is the 450 price for the matte black paint job? I wouldn't want the naked carbon weave look but i really like the matte black paint job


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Looks good to me. I am very anxious about what Deng Fu has to say and I guess once the frame details are worked out payments can be arranged. I'm sure PayPal has a way, they think of everything.


----------



## kweenam

Hi,

I have order a frame and handlebar (Pinarello like frame) form Great Keen on 24 Dec 2011.

and been told that lead time is 15 - 20 days, on yesterday 09 Jan 2012 have email to them request on status but have not received any new (normally it reply on time or next day).

Any advise on this?


----------



## hansonator69

.david. said:


> EDIT: Nope, this isn't it... but now I really want to know.
> 
> @hansonator69 : Is it this frame?:


Nope doesn't look to be that one, David.

The Ritte has "shouldered" seat stay-seat tube junctions like the brand name TT bikes.
Stumbled across an image of the Champion System team's TT bike from last season. It looks to be the same frame.



















More here for reference.


----------



## Bunyan

I'm on the fence. Not sure if a carbon frame without a lbs backing would be good for a 6'6" 285lbs rider. Also not sure if a 610 size would fit. Would be close.


----------



## carliman56

I would be interested too, is that price including shipping?? Would like to design my own paint job.


----------



## tt-01 mamba

long time lurker definitely interested, 
How does it work? Do 10 people deal with dengfu individually saying they're a group? Or does one person buy them all and give 10 different addresses?

PS: Are there any completed bikes around yet?


----------



## Chadwick890

tt-01 mamba said:


> long time lurker definitely interested,
> How does it work? Do 10 people deal with dengfu individually saying they're a group? Or does one person buy them all and give 10 different addresses?
> 
> PS: Are there any completed bikes around yet?


No to my knowledge Dengfu dont do complete bikes.
Im also curious about the 10 people part

But whats with the measurement of the 54 frame? Does that mean its 55cm? or what its so confusing.


----------



## carliman56

just wondering, would they also give a us a group price if anybody wanted to order some carbon clinchers 60mm??? that would be sweet!


----------



## Rugergundog

If the price includes shipping i would be a YES, or in.

size 56

Frame/Fork/Seatpost right?


----------



## Chadwick890

For those interested in a Stem and Handlebars as well.
They cost
Stem = $50
Handlebar (HB003) $50

Shipping cost would be respective of there destination.
So for Australia it would be $70 America $90 or what ever it has been quoted at.
Im not sure about the shipping details or the total order yet.


----------



## Vee

I know there is a lot of excitement around a group buy, but here are some factors to consider.

DengFu has always charged extra for Matte Finish. Even if you want matte carbon its going to cost an additional 40 usd. If you wanted matte black and red like that Venge scheme, it will probably be between 60 and 75 usd. Also, shipping costs them almost exactly what they charge us. They are not making money off of shipping your items. The costs for them to ship out a frameset to the US is somewhere between 70 and 90 usd. In my case, I ordered two frames and two tt bars from them, had them pack them together and ship to the same address and the total came out to be around 135 usd for shipping. Lastly, headsets are generally 14 usd and are also not included in the frame price. 

My guess is that none of the above were included in the originally quoted 480 dollar per frame price.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Where did the fm098 group buy thread go? It says moved but where? I did a search but it brought me back here. Did they get rid of it?


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.Habanero said:


> Where did the fm098 group buy thread go? It says moved but where? I did a search but it brought me back here. Did they get rid of it?


They essentially deleted it and all post have been merged with this thread.
Tbh should goto the new 6.0 thread but they havnt closed this thread yet so there problem really 

I think we might have to collaborate through PM to Mr.SB about the bulk buy but my last count was 6 or 7 so we shall see how it goes. Hopefully he will keep us posted.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Chadwick890 said:


> They essentially deleted it and all post have been merged with this thread.
> Tbh should goto the new 6.0 thread but they havnt closed this thread yet so there problem really
> 
> I think we might have to collaborate through PM to Mr.SB about the bulk buy but my last count was 6 or 7 so we shall see how it goes. Hopefully he will keep us posted.


Im going to send you a private message then with my email and we can go about it that way. Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## TT-Rider

Can I get my money back if I paid via PayPal in case I won't get the frameset?

Or is the Buyer Protection within 45 days for eBay only?


----------



## thirstygreek

hansonator69 said:


> anyone know what frame this is and who it's made by?


this!


----------



## Mr.SB

datruuz said:


> long time lurker
> 
> I would be in for a group buy.
> 
> I imagine $465 is USD? I wonder if they will be requiring full payment up front or partial payment ?


Tony quoted me $465USD, $80USD for shipping to the US, and $65USD for two color paint. If your interested in purchasing more parts I would suggest sending an email to Dengfu and getting an idea of pricing. If you have any questions feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Mr.SB

Mr.Habanero said:


> Looks good to me. I am very anxious about what Deng Fu has to say and I guess once the frame details are worked out payments can be arranged. I'm sure PayPal has a way, they think of everything.


I called PayPal today and spoke to them about a few options. I will contact Dengfu and see what they will require for payment. It might be possible for everyone who is interested to get an invoice for the additional parts they would like and send that invoice to me and I could submit it all as once as a group order. Another idea may be to have invoices for total cost per individual, the design for their bike, measurements and such, and submit them as a group. I will try to arrange something with Tony from Dengfu.


----------



## ptsbike55

How much do you think you will save by dong this group buy?


----------



## Mr.SB

ptsbike55 said:


> How much do you think you will save by dong this group buy?


For one frame I was quoted $668USD, with the group buy of 10 frames I was quoted $465USD. $668-$465=$203USD in savings per individual and $2030USD in savings overall. Thats roughly 30% off and a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## Dankbeme

groupies


----------



## ptsbike55

That is a pretty big difference.


----------



## jcooley

That sounds great!

Another question, is the fm098 Di2 compatible for internal routing and do the cables stay internal for the rear derailor until the very back of the chain stay?

Thanks


----------



## Mr.SB

jcooley,

I'm not sure if it is compatible, but I'll try to find out for you when I talk to Tony again.

It would be great if everyone who is interested in dong this group buy could send me a PM with their info. That way I can get a running total to see how many more people we would need to get this ordered.


----------



## FTR

What happened to the group buy thread?
Would have been so much better to have had that seperate from this thread.


----------



## medialab

I put in my order 6 weeks ago and I'm still waiting. Communication is terrible and I can't get a straight answer from them (Jerry is the contact). The order status now says 'shipped' but I doubt it because it's been about 10 days and EMS still doesn't have a status for the tracking number. 




kweenam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have order a frame and handlebar (Pinarello like frame) form Great Keen on 24 Dec 2011.
> 
> and been told that lead time is 15 - 20 days, on yesterday 09 Jan 2012 have email to them request on status but have not received any new (normally it reply on time or next day).
> 
> Any advise on this?


----------



## f3rg

I need to know what size *upper headset* size the *FM015 *frame uses.

I'm currently looking at this Cane Creek 110, but I'm not sure about the size.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

*Edit:* Nevermind, I finally found a diagram. 42mm top, 52mm bottom.


----------



## kweenam

medialab said:


> I put in my order 6 weeks ago and I'm still waiting. Communication is terrible and I can't get a straight answer from them (Jerry is the contact). The order status now says 'shipped' but I doubt it because it's been about 10 days and EMS still doesn't have a status for the tracking number.


seen that they are very busy collecting money.
I will wait still the actual lead time of 20day (business day) and if still no news of the order I have to put some fire on it - let paypal to direct deal with them and asking for refund.


----------



## pelly

Does anyone know the username of Tony from Dengfu?


----------



## Mr.SB

pelly said:


> Does anyone know the username of Tony from Dengfu?


For skype it is tony_yangd


----------



## Mr.SB

Chadwick890 said:


> As quoted above. Mr. SB is interested in doing a group buy of the new Dengfu frame FM098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far from a general count there are about 4 people interested including myself. So the question is. Is anyone else interested in going in for a group buy of the frame?
> 
> Handlebar and stems will possibly also be ordered should the individual need it. But Headsets should be mandatory with all frame orders  *my opinion there*


Great news!!!!! 

Just spoke with Tony,

Different paint jobs available with group buy

Different addresses available with group buy

Individual payment available with group buy (50% up front the other 50% when ready for shipping)

You can order other parts as well like handlebars, stem, headset and so on. 


So here we go!!!!!!

I need a list of people who are interested, I will need paint design (picture would be preferable) size of frame and a list of all parts wanted to be included with your order. 

I will keep a running list of all who are ready to commit and once we reach 10 (or more) I will submit the master list to Tony so each individual can get an invoice and submit payment. 


Great job everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## tt-01 mamba

MR.SB I'm unable to send you a PM because of the 10 post limit :'(


----------



## datruuz

Great job Mr. SB


----------



## Mr.SB

tt-01 mamba said:


> MR.SB I'm unable to send you a PM because of the 10 post limit :'(


Make a couple posts to the general thread on cycling, only 7 to go!


----------



## Mr.SB

jcooley said:


> That sounds great!
> 
> Another question, is the fm098 Di2 compatible for internal routing and do the cables stay internal for the rear derailor until the very back of the chain stay?
> 
> Thanks


I spoke to Tony and he said "now can not compatible DI2", but I would send him an email to clarify.


----------



## Mr.Habanero

tt-01 mamba said:


> MR.SB I'm unable to send you a PM because of the 10 post limit :'(


Just post somethings you only need ten!


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.SB said:


> Great news!!!!!
> 
> Just spoke with Tony,
> 
> Different paint jobs available with group buy
> 
> Different addresses available with group buy
> 
> Individual payment available with group buy (50% up front the other 50% when ready for shipping)
> 
> You can order other parts as well like handlebars, stem, headset and so on.
> 
> 
> So here we go!!!!!!
> 
> I need a list of people who are interested, I will need paint design (picture would be preferable) size of frame and a list of all parts wanted to be included with your order.
> 
> I will keep a running list of all who are ready to commit and once we reach 10 (or more) I will submit the master list to Tony so each individual can get an invoice and submit payment.
> 
> 
> Great job everyone!!!!!!!!


Epicz  Pm is sent with my requirements


----------



## thenomad

Thanks for that. Because of all the back and forth is there a way to either post a real group buy thread or post a single post incorporating all the prices, options and contact info/procedures? 
I'd like to get an idea of what the exact true cost will be and then I can dive in. Probably still looking just for simple frame in 54 but would like to know specs on bars, seatpost, colors, matte/gloss, 3k/12k weave shipping etc. Is there a break on bars and posts if many want them?


----------



## flyjoe

mfuchs said:


> Yes, I bought one. Ruby was great to work with and the frame came within the time frame promised. See my Avatar or user gallery for the pictures. Actually the blue and white one on the site is mine.
> 
> My neighbor and I went in together and got 2 frames, 1 seatpost and shipping to the U.S.A. for $950.00 total.


nice! I also bought the white blue silver dogma, just confirmed the deal a minute ago.
frame, fork, headset,seat post, clamp,shipped $550.00.

How does it ride? are the weights acurate? oh , how good are the neco headsets?


----------



## jcooley

Count me in on the FM098 list. I should have the details of specs for myself by the weekend.


----------



## Mr.SB

thenomad said:


> Thanks for that. Because of all the back and forth is there a way to either post a real group buy thread or post a single post incorporating all the prices, options and contact info/procedures?
> I'd like to get an idea of what the exact true cost will be and then I can dive in. Probably still looking just for simple frame in 54 but would like to know specs on bars, seatpost, colors, matte/gloss, 3k/12k weave shipping etc. Is there a break on bars and posts if many want them?


We tried to post a new thread, but it got deleted... I can try to condense what I know into one post so it is easier. I will take me some time to do so.

So far frame is $465USD, matte paint is $55USD (as the paint gets more complex Dengfu said they will have to quote price after seeing design). I was also quoted $55 for the "venge" paint job that they have listed on alibaba.

Headset is $13 each (I will try to arrange a group discount for this as well)

Shipping will also depend on where you live (for the US I was quoted $80USD)


The plan for ordering extra parts would be to submit what you would like to me and I will forward the master copy to Dengfu. Once that has happened an individual invoice will be sent to everyone who has sent me their details.

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## kweenam

TT-Rider said:


> Can I get my money back if I paid via PayPal in case I won't get the frameset?
> 
> Or is the Buyer Protection within 45 days for eBay only?



I believe if within 45days the frameset still not delivery, we should put a resoulation report on it first to paypal, and after within 20days package still not received we should claim from paypal direct.

For total 65 days, items should be delivery.


----------



## Triaxtremec

Looking for new carbon bars, any recommendations for the Chinese carbon bars?


----------



## Mr.SB

tt-01 mamba said:


> MR.SB I'm unable to send you a PM because of the 10 post limit :'(


If you are interested just reply to this post with what you would like, and if you feel comfortable your email as well.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Mr.SB

Mr.SB said:


> Great news!!!!!
> 
> Just spoke with Tony,
> 
> Different paint jobs available with group buy
> 
> Different addresses available with group buy
> 
> Individual payment available with group buy (50% up front the other 50% when ready for shipping)
> 
> You can order other parts as well like handlebars, stem, headset and so on.
> 
> 
> So here we go!!!!!!
> 
> I need a list of people who are interested, I will need paint design (picture would be preferable) size of frame and a list of all parts wanted to be included with your order.
> 
> I will keep a running list of all who are ready to commit and once we reach 10 (or more) I will submit the master list to Tony so each individual can get an invoice and submit payment.
> 
> 
> Great job everyone!!!!!!!!


As of right now we are up to EIGHT people confirmed including me, two more and we are set! 

Get the word out!


----------



## meezo

Mr.SB said:


> As of right now we are up to EIGHT people confirmed including me, two more and we are set!
> 
> Get the word out!


I've got myself and 2 friends who keen all the way in South Africa.
Are you looking for 10 or can we go more that amount? 11 if you include the 3 of us


----------



## bkwitche

They might offer more discount if we take the number higher.


----------



## Mr.SB

meezo said:


> I've got myself and 2 friends who keen all the way in South Africa.
> Are you looking for 10 or can we go more that amount? 11 if you include the 3 of us


We can go to any amount necessary, sadly the next discount is at 50pcs so unless there is a huge desire that might be out of reach.

Once we hit 10 and everyone is set to go with design and what not I will set a date to submit do those of us who are in can get the frames on their way!

Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## carliman56

Mr.SB said:


> We can go to any amount necessary, sadly the next discount is at 50pcs so unless there is a huge desire that might be out of reach.
> 
> Once we hit 10 and everyone is set to go with design and what not I will set a date to submit do those of us who are in can get the frames on their way!
> 
> Feel free to contact me with any questions.


amazing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## meezo

Mr.SB said:


> Different paint jobs available with group buy


Where do we get the template for the paint jobs?


----------



## Chadwick890

So i just got some Actual TT legnths from Lucky Ding at Dengfu about the FM098

54 = 531.7
56 = 547
58 = 562.5

So just putting it out there


----------



## mfuchs

flyjoe said:


> How does it ride? are the weights acurate? oh , how good are the neco headsets?


It has to be the most comfortable, best riding bike that I have ever had. More plush than my Look was and as fast and stiff my Klein Quantum Pro. My bike built up with a combination of Record and Chorus 10 speed in a 58 cm frame and Zipp 303 tubular wheels weighs 17lbs 8 oz. With my Campagnolo Neutrons it is 18 lbs 8 oz. I didn't weight the frame and fork seperately however.

The Neco headset is fine. I replaced the cover with a carbon FSA one but the rest is stock.

I'm sure you will love the bike, I know I do my only regret is that I didn't wait a little longer to get one of the new molds with the aero seat tube, front derailleur braze-on and full internal cabling.

Make sure you post some pictures once you get it built.


----------



## Hi Speed Motorsports

*FM098 group buy*

Count me in Mr.SB. I have been eyeing this for awhile. With the discount it's time to pull the trigger. Thanks for putting this together. I can't send a pm so email me at hsmracing at aol. I have to figure out what size and paint. This will be my third chinese carbon frame. My current is hooked to a Lemonds Revolution trainer, which I love. I think I will leave it there and raid it for some of it's nice bits to build the FM098.


----------



## Rugergundog

please include me via email [email protected]

I am interested in a 56cm frame/fork

Headset/seatpost and clamp


----------



## meezo

Mr. SB let us know when you plan to do the order, i too can't pm yet, but will be taking 3 of these frames, can confirm sizing later


----------



## meezo

looks like we might just make 50


----------



## gb155

Is that 098 an s-work's clone ?


----------



## meezo

that's right, the venge


----------



## meezo

anyone know if there's one on this forum that's been built up?


----------



## tt-01 mamba

Yep, 
pg199/200 there's hundreds of pics that have been reposted of a venge clone.

EDIT: Post 4971 and 5098


----------



## Chadwick890

mjdwyer23 said:


> Ok the bike's ready to ride. Here's some info and pics:
> 
> Purchasing Info:
> Vendor: Dengfu
> Model: FM098
> Correspondence: Lucky Ding
> Email: [email protected]
> MSN Live ID: Dengfusports
> 
> I paid 50% of the deposit on 11/8. The frame was shipped on 11/30 and arrived on 12/6, trackable through USPS track.
> 
> If you email them and don't hear a reply, check your spam folder. I generally received all of my responses over night (the next morning).
> 
> Build List:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lighting and my crappy camera:


For those of you who missed it


----------



## meezo

That looks SWEET!!!
AWESOME STUFF


----------



## tt-01 mamba

Just out of curiosity, what's the price if we order 50?


----------



## robc in wi

It's free......


----------



## steve90068

Mr.SB said:


> Make a couple posts to the general thread on cycling, only 7 to go!


I'm in for a size 58 gloss. Is UD available?


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Hey SB you just might do it! Boy, wouldnt that be crazy!


----------



## jcslp15

Count me in. Time to replace my stolen fm028.
Matte black frame 56cm, fork, and headset.

[email protected] ( less than 10 posts so it won't let me)

Thanks


----------



## thenomad

so the FM098 frame has a shorter top tube than seat tube. The original measurments are off on the diagram then. What about the other measurments like headtube, which should we go with? Maybe MJDwyer can also measure his actual frame? Now I'm not sure on 54 or 56 size.


----------



## mjdwyer23

Chadwick890 said:


> For those of you who missed it


Just to jump in here (since that's my bike), the FM098 is NOT a direct copy of the Venge. While the profile does look similar, the tube shapes and cable routing are quite different. Also, you should probably set up your own thread for the group buy, those are a mess even when well organized.


----------



## robc in wi

Not to sound old (I am) but the 098 looks my old balloon tired Schwinn Typhoon that I delivered papers with in the early 70's. My Miracle MC008 is set to ship tomorrow and the youngsters will probably find it hideous so I guess it all evens out.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



mjdwyer23 said:


> . Also, you should probably set up your own thread for the group buy, those are a mess even when well organized.


Please don't, group buy threads get nuked as a rule. Probably best to collect emails and set up a list. Feel free to post updates in thread once you get them. We love pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Masher1

*Fm 098*



mjdwyer23 said:


> Just to jump in here (since that's my bike), the FM098 is NOT a direct copy of the Venge. While the profile does look similar, the tube shapes and cable routing are quite different. Also, you should probably set up your own thread for the group buy, those are a mess even when well organized.


what about the problems with the seatpost? Did you fixed it and how?


----------



## Mr.SB

Masher1 said:


> what about the problems with the seatpost? Did you fixed it and how?


I spoke to Tony about the seatpost and he said the problem was fixed. Apparently they changed the mold and now there is no issue.

Just an update on numbers, we are well over 10 I can have a better number tonight.

Great job everyone on getting this going!


----------



## vrqNate

*Forum restrictions re:china carbon*

It seems like there are lots of restrictions on what people are allowed to do here in this forum (starting new threads, etc..) I've spent a crazy amount of time digging, reading and searching for various bits of information and it was painful to read 222 pages of this one thread.

Just curious if anyone has ever considered creating a web forum dedicated specifically to chinese carbon open mold frames?


----------



## carliman56

vrqNate said:


> It seems like there are lots of restrictions on what people are allowed to do here in this forum (starting new threads, etc..) I've spent a crazy amount of time digging, reading and searching for various bits of information and it was painful to read 222 pages of this one thread.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has ever considered creating a web forum dedicated specifically to chinese carbon open mold frames?


good idea!:idea:


----------



## FTR

vrqNate said:


> It seems like there are lots of restrictions on what people are allowed to do here in this forum (starting new threads, etc..) I've spent a crazy amount of time digging, reading and searching for various bits of information and it was painful to read 222 pages of this one thread.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has ever considered creating a web forum dedicated specifically to chinese carbon open mold frames?


There is already one:

Cheap Carbon Frames | Low Priced Carbon Fiber Bike Frames


----------



## Mr.Habanero

That site looks like its going to be nice!


----------



## Harun

I know this thread covers frames mostly, but does anybody have experience with getting carbon clincher rims anywhere?. If so, can you share your thoughts and experiences, especially if you built them up yourself - so share any insights on building them/braking performance, riding characteristics etc. Thanks


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.SB said:


> I spoke to Tony about the seatpost and he said the problem was fixed. Apparently they changed the mold and now there is no issue.
> 
> Just an update on numbers, we are well over 10 I can have a better number tonight.
> 
> Great job everyone on getting this going!


Just curious going to send out a PM soon about those involved? And what there order is?


----------



## pelly

Does anyone know a cheap way to send a frame back to China from Australia? .


----------



## FTR

Harun said:


> I know this thread covers frames mostly, but does anybody have experience with getting carbon clincher rims anywhere?. If so, can you share your thoughts and experiences, especially if you built them up yourself - so share any insights on building them/braking performance, riding characteristics etc. Thanks


Perhaps look at the huge thread in the Wheels and Tires forum???


----------



## flyjoe

mfuchs said:


> It has to be the most comfortable, best riding bike that I have ever had. More plush than my Look was and as fast and stiff my Klein Quantum Pro. My bike built up with a combination of Record and Chorus 10 speed in a 58 cm frame and Zipp 303 tubular wheels weighs 17lbs 8 oz. With my Campagnolo Neutrons it is 18 lbs 8 oz. I didn't weight the frame and fork seperately however.
> 
> The Neco headset is fine. I replaced the cover with a carbon FSA one but the rest is stock.
> 
> I'm sure you will love the bike, I know I do my only regret is that I didn't wait a little longer to get one of the new molds with the aero seat tube, front derailleur braze-on and full internal cabling.
> 
> Make sure you post some pictures once you get it built.


 I looked at those too. I was worried that if the seat post broke where would I get another. its not a comon shape.
I may end up with one if Ruby doesnt send me an invoice to my Pay Pal account. I wont do it from an email account. no protection.


----------



## pelly

Here's a pic of a manufacturing defect on an FM018 I purchased recently, the bike had been partially built when I noticed the problem, This is how it came from the seller. If it looks like a crack, and feels like a crack, most probably is a crack. The problem I have is that I can have the frame replaced, but the cost of returning the old frame would pay for another new one. Has anyone else had this problem, and how did they get around it?


----------



## Mr.SB

Chadwick890 said:


> Just curious going to send out a PM soon about those involved? And what there order is?


I will be working on that tonight. Hopefully everyone will be getting an email from tony soon so each individual can clarify their order.

We are up to 14 frames. Tony said making all of the invoices and paint designs may take a little bit of time so please be patient. Once they are sent out I will have everyone who is set to pay the deposit on their order let me know and I will have a date when payment to Tony will be due.

This is moving along rather nicely. 

Thank you to everyone who is participating, and all who showed interest!


----------



## kanekikapu

Harun said:


> I know this thread covers frames mostly, but does anybody have experience with getting carbon clincher rims anywhere?. If so, can you share your thoughts and experiences, especially if you built them up yourself - so share any insights on building them/braking performance, riding characteristics etc. Thanks





FTR said:


> Perhaps look at the huge thread in the Wheels and Tires forum???


Here you go: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...rect-carbon-wheel-thread-2-0-a-241788-27.html


----------



## pelly

pelly said:


> Here's a pic of a manufacturing defect on an FM018 I purchased recently, the bike had been partially built when I noticed the problem, This is how it came from the seller. If it looks like a crack, and feels like a crack, most probably is a crack. The problem I have is that I can have the frame replaced, but the cost of returning the old frame would pay for another new one. Has anyone else had this problem, and how did they get around it?



Auspost seems to let larger size boxes into the country, but it costs a fortune to send the same size out again, as they are over the size acceptable by Auspost, and it has to be sent with another company. The picture shows there is a definite problem.


----------



## FTR

Last time I looked to ship a frame OS from Australia it was almost cheaper to buy the box an economy class seat on a flight.
I would try to get it resolved via email if possible.
Take some better pics than that though as I cannot see what it is that you are meaning.
If it is that dimple that you mean it is unclear to me whether that is a crack or not.


----------



## meezo

Mr.SB said:


> I will be working on that tonight. Hopefully everyone will be getting an email from tony soon so each individual can clarify their order.


Thanks received your email, will wait on Tony's mail. Thanks again for getting this group buy going :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobic

Mr.SB said:


> I will be working on that tonight. Hopefully everyone will be getting an email from tony soon so each individual can clarify their order.


I would like to jump on the group order of the frame. Here is my EMail: 
tobiasb_(at)hotmail.com (cant send PMs,below 10 posts). Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mr.SB

Tobic said:


> I would like to jump on the group order of the frame. Here is my EMail:
> tobiasb_(at)hotmail.com (cant send PMs,below 10 posts). Thanks a lot!


I sent you an email. let me know the size of the frame, paint design, and any additional parts needed.


----------



## pelly

FTR said:


> Last time I looked to ship a frame OS from Australia it was almost cheaper to buy the box an economy class seat on a flight.
> I would try to get it resolved via email if possible.
> Take some better pics than that though as I cannot see what it is that you are meaning.
> If it is that dimple that you mean it is unclear to me whether that is a crack or not.


Tried the email approach with Tony, but he doesn't seem to realize the costs involved with me sending it back from Australia,


----------



## Vee

pelly said:


> Here's a pic of a manufacturing defect on an FM018 I purchased recently, the bike had been partially built when I noticed the problem, This is how it came from the seller. If it looks like a crack, and feels like a crack, most probably is a crack. The problem I have is that I can have the frame replaced, but the cost of returning the old frame would pay for another new one. Has anyone else had this problem, and how did they get around it?


Pelly, the picture is a little hard to see but is that a complete chunk missing from the aesthetic layer of carbon or just some sort of masking tape? I ask because the color of it looks like fiberglass and that is very worrisome. Please report back with better pictures.


----------



## pelly

Vee said:


> Pelly, the picture is a little hard to see but is that a complete chunk missing from the aesthetic layer of carbon or just some sort of masking tape? I ask because the color of it looks like fiberglass and that is very worrisome. Please report back with better pictures.


I took a couple of pics with the phone, but the clear coat throws back a lot of reflection, it's easier to see directly. I'll get my daughter to come around with her wiz bang camera and take some better shots. Here's another pic.


----------



## Vee

pelly said:


> Tried the email approach with Tony, but he doesn't seem to realize the costs involved with me sending it back from Australia,


To be honest, you're asked to check the package when you receive it and refuse delivery if its damaged. At this point they should absolutely replace it, bit whether or not they'd pay return shipping is up to them. I always took it as a given that if i had an issue I would be responsible for return shipping. 

Very few sites pay for return shipping anymore, so its not like this is unique to Chinese suppliers.


----------



## pelly

Vee said:


> To be honest, you're asked to check the package when you receive it and refuse delivery if its damaged. At this point they should absolutely replace it, bit whether or not they'd pay return shipping is up to them. I always took it as a given that if i had an issue I would be responsible for return shipping.
> 
> Very few sites pay for return shipping anymore, so its not like this is unique to Chinese suppliers.


Would have made no difference, Tony has admitted the defect is their fault and will replace the frame if i send it back. It's just to expensive to send it back, Auspost wont let you open the item until you accept delivery, all you can do is note with the deliverer whether the box is damaged or not, the box was pristine.


----------



## pelly

Vee said:


> Pelly, the picture is a little hard to see but is that a complete chunk missing from the aesthetic layer of carbon or just some sort of masking tape? I ask because the color of it looks like fiberglass and that is very worrisome. Please report back with better pictures.


I think that is just the reflection you are talking about.


----------



## pelly

If it only cost the $80 to return like it did getting here, I would be happy to send it back, unfortunately, it's now a Christmas present gone wrong.


----------



## pelly

pelly said:


> I think that is just the reflection you are talking about.





Vee said:


> Pelly, the picture is a little hard to see but is that a complete chunk missing from the aesthetic layer of carbon or just some sort of masking tape? I ask because the color of it looks like fiberglass and that is very worrisome. Please report back with better pictures.


This is the only area with a problem.


----------



## J-dubya

*Miracle MC008 or MC053 or R838 clone? experience reviews?*

50 year old Gran Fondo type rider, I do a few sprint or Oly distance triathlons and Aquabikes. ~162 #. Live in the pacific NW, and I love to ride in the mountains.

1) Does Miracle pass the sniff test?
2) Is the 053 superstiff? Has anybody built one up, if so, do you have a review? I have read the Scott Foil is superstiff thus not well suited for longer rides. The aero factor appeals to me in that I will do tri's here or there, age grouper, just for fun, so ultimately it will come down to long ride comfort.
3) 053 riders, are you appy with the translation and the quality. Is the seat clamp different, or is it just the low res pics?

4) MC 008 reviews? elegant, pretty bike, Madone clone. I suspect this is a good all arounder.

5) R838 clones, or as some would say, more accurately a Stealth clone. Ride reviews. This one has the best geometry for me i.e long and most slope to top tube, aesthetically I suspect it looks better in 3D, it looks stiff, but I have read good reviews.
jws


----------



## Chadwick890

J-dubya said:


> 50 year old Gran Fondo type rider, I do a few sprint or Oly distance triathlons and Aquabikes. ~162 #. Live in the pacific NW, and I love to ride in the mountains.
> 
> 1) Does Miracle pass the sniff test?
> 2) Is the 053 superstiff? Has anybody built one up, if so, do you have a review? I have read the Scott Foil is superstiff thus not well suited for longer rides. The aero factor appeals to me in that I will do tri's here or there, age grouper, just for fun, so ultimately it will come down to long ride comfort.
> 3) 053 riders, are you appy with the translation and the quality. Is the seat clamp different, or is it just the low res pics?
> 
> 4) MC 008 reviews? elegant, pretty bike, Madone clone. I suspect this is a good all arounder.
> 
> 5) R838 clones, or as some would say, more accurately a Stealth clone. Ride reviews. This one has the best geometry for me i.e long and most slope to top tube, aesthetically I suspect it looks better in 3D, it looks stiff, but I have read good reviews.
> jws


If your interested in the 008 Dengfu have a FM029 which is a step up from the 008

full inside cable carbon road bicycle frame FM029 - Detailed info for full inside cable carbon road bicycle frame FM029,carbon frame,full inside cable carbon road bicycle frame FM029,FM029 on Alibaba.com


----------



## jcslp15

Mr.SB said:


> I sent you an email. let me know the size of the frame, paint design, and any additional parts needed.


Hey SB, just wanted to make sure that I was included in the fm098 buy. My email is jcslp15 at gmail.

Thanks


----------



## J-dubya

Chadwick890 said:


> If your interested in the 008 Dengfu have a FM029 which is a step up from the 008
> 
> full inside cable carbon road bicycle frame FM029 - Detailed info for full inside cable carbon road bicycle frame FM029,carbon frame,full inside cable carbon road bicycle frame FM029,FM029 on Alibaba.com


What makes the DengFu FM029 a step up from the Miracle MC 008?
jws


----------



## robc in wi

J-dubya said:


> What makes the DengFu FM029 a step up from the Miracle MC 008?
> jws


Good question. It's a fm028 with internal cabling which the 008 already has. The 028 is a proven frame but I like the geometry of the 008 better. That's why I ordered one.


----------



## oh2winlemans

Hi... been lurking here for a while, and have decided to pull the trigger on the Shenzen 004-01 ISP. I have been dealing with Carolyn and so far everything seems to be going good. I ordered last Monday, and she emailed me pictures of my completed frameset with tracking info this Monday. I will post some pictures when it arrives. Anyone know what this frame is based on? Build will be a combo of Sram Force/Red, Fsa carbon Kwing, and other bits off of my alluminum Specialized Allez. This forum has been a huge help!!! Thanks to all the posters.


----------



## J-dubya

robc in wi said:


> Good question. It's a fm028 with internal cabling which the 008 already has. The 028 is a proven frame but I like the geometry of the 008 better. That's why I ordered one.


I like the 008 geometry better as well. Have your received your frame?

Is Miracle an unknown or just not as well known?

Do they use different grade materials, lay up schedues, or different manufacturing processes and techniques? fit and finish? service, communication?...


----------



## robc in wi

My frame is supposed to ship today. My paint and logo took about 30 days. Communication with Sofy Lui was very good in terms of response time although there a few issues with translation. I would say they are lesser known than dengfu and hongfu, but sell nice products. As far as lay up etc most folks seem to think that the materials are good, as far as the technical end of it who knows? Until someone buys a bunch of these frames and takes them apart for a close inspection it's only a guess. They aren't blowing up, and aside from a few cases like the aussie, the quality is very good. You probably aren't getting S Works/Madone/ Foil quality but you aren't paying 3-5K dollars either.


----------



## pelly

pelly said:


> Would have made no difference, Tony has admitted the defect is their fault and will replace the frame if i send it back. It's just to expensive to send it back, Auspost wont let you open the item until you accept delivery, all you can do is note with the deliverer whether the box is damaged or not, the box was pristine.



In fairness to Tony from Dengfu, he has met his obligation by offering a replacement frame and the $80 shipping fee I paid to get it here, It's just to expensive to ship back from Australia *People need to be aware that even though they have the option to send back a faulty item, it may be cost prohibitive to do so*. I was looking at buying a set of rims from Tony as well, but once bitten twice shy. I now have a nice wall hanger.


----------



## thirstygreek

anyone dealt with cyclingyong?


----------



## FTR

pelly said:


> In fairness to Tony from Dengfu, he has met his obligation by offering a replacement frame and the $80 shipping fee I paid to get it here, It's just to expensive to ship back from Australia *People need to be aware that even though they have the option to send back a faulty item, it may be cost prohibitive to do so*. I was looking at buying a set of rims from Tony as well, but once bitten twice shy. I now have a nice wall hanger.


Pelly

Not sure where you are in Australia but you might want to track down a business that does carbon repair. There are a couple in Brisbane and so I would think that you would also find somewhere in your capital city.
Apparently their costs are quite low and their work very good. They may even look at it and tell you it is nothing to worry about.

Paint My Bike | Custom carbon fibre repairs and finishing.


----------



## robc in wi

thirstygreek said:


> anyone dealt with cyclingyong?[/QUOTE
> 
> Umm, either do an advanced search or simply take an evening and read the whole 224 pages (like most of us have done). Yes, people have bought stuff from them.


----------



## robc in wi

*Chinese New Years holiday*

Just giving a heads up to those of you who aren't up on this. The Chinese New Years celebration (year of the dragon) starts on Sunday and lasts about 2 weeks. Manufacturing in China pretty much shuts down so don't be surprised if no one answers your emails or your shipping times are delayed.:thumbsup:


----------



## robc in wi

FTR said:


> Pelly
> 
> Not sure where you are in Australia but you might want to track down a business that does carbon repair. There are a couple in Brisbane and so I would think that you would also find somewhere in your capital city.
> Apparently their costs are quite low and their work very good. They may even look at it and tell you it is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Paint My Bike | Custom carbon fibre repairs and finishing.


I just looked at that site. Cool stuff but in the carbon repair section they are talking about $450 to repair a tube. Might as well buy a new frame for that price.


----------



## FTR

robc in wi said:


> I just looked at that site. Cool stuff but in the carbon repair section they are talking about $450 to repair a tube. Might as well buy a new frame for that price.


There is a cheaper place that is well respected in Brisbane.
I will try and find out its name for you.
Are you in Brisbane?

I would still chat with them to see whether they think it is actually a problem.


----------



## hdn0380

My WS-01 received on Gotobikes. Delivery was faster than expected within 7 days, no issue with customs. There was a small issue with them sending me the wrong headset, but rather than pay for them to send the correct headset, they are going to refund the cost of the headset (pending). I'm in the process of moving right now, but I will post pics of the build once the parts come in.


----------



## Vee

pelly said:


> If it only cost the $80 to return like it did getting here, I would be happy to send it back, unfortunately, it's now a Christmas present gone wrong.


whew glad to see that was a reflection. At this point I see two options, or maybe one with two outs. You can probably negotiate a new frame to be sent to you at their cost. I would look on Alibaba and request, st the minimum, the replacement frame carry the price of a multi frame order discount (50+). That will get you a replacement for cheaper than full price. The other part of this is you can mark the frame with permanent marker on each edge of the crack and monitor it after each ride. If it ever grows, throw the frame out (or chop it up for us so we can see how good these things look inside), and if it never grows, you have an extra frame you can sell off to recoup some costs.


----------



## pelly

Vee said:


> whew glad to see that was a reflection. At this point I see two options, or maybe one with two outs. You can probably negotiate a new frame to be sent to you at their cost. I would look on Alibaba and request, st the minimum, the replacement frame carry the price of a multi frame order discount (50+). That will get you a replacement for cheaper than full price. The other part of this is you can mark the frame with permanent marker on each edge of the crack and monitor it after each ride. If it ever grows, throw the frame out (or chop it up for us so we can see how good these things look inside), and if it never grows, you have an extra frame you can sell off to recoup some costs.


I tried to reach an agreement. I offered Tony (Dengfu) to buy some 88 tubular rims at normal cost and get them and a replacement frame sent, shipping paid by me. I thought that was a reasonable request. He then had the profit from the rims + $160 saved from shipping costs. Unfortunately Tony (Dengfu) did not agree..


----------



## J-dubya

*R838/ Stealth/ RS3 clone manufacturers? ICAN, who else?*

I have learned that Wallace Song of Topride sells these, and possibly Carbonzone. 
Is there anybody else who produces or sells these? 
Who would have the best reputation and best product?
jws


----------



## kweenam

medialab said:


> I put in my order 6 weeks ago and I'm still waiting. Communication is terrible and I can't get a straight answer from them (Jerry is the contact). The order status now says 'shipped' but I doubt it because it's been about 10 days and EMS still doesn't have a status for the tracking number.


Just received the tracking number form Great Keen using Speedpost Singapore.

Will monitor the shippment and let your know if package arrived.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.SB

jcslp15 said:


> Hey SB, just wanted to make sure that I was included in the fm098 buy. My email is jcslp15 at gmail.
> 
> Thanks


Yep, I have you on the list!


----------



## minch

pelly said:


> In fairness to Tony from Dengfu, he has met his obligation by offering a replacement frame and the $80 shipping fee I paid to get it here, It's just to expensive to ship back from Australia *People need to be aware that even though they have the option to send back a faulty item, it may be cost prohibitive to do so*. I was looking at buying a set of rims from Tony as well, but once bitten twice shy. I now have a nice wall hanger.


Hi Pelly,

Have you suggested that you destroy the item and send back a piece?

This is common practice for bulky items (eg sailboards) where we cut off the tail so it can't be used again and send that back to the manufacturer.

Why don't you suggest cutting the BB out and mailing that back, or the seat tube (including the cracked area)?

Worth a shot- much cheaper and I would think Dengfu won't want to repair/reuse your frame- they just want to make sure you aren't pulling a swifty and getting 2 for the price of one. Destroying the frame gives them that assurance.

edit-typo


----------



## pelly

minch said:


> Hi Pelly,
> 
> Have you suggested that you destroy the item and send back a piece?
> 
> This is common practice for bulky items (eg sailboards) where we cut off the tail so it can't be used again and send that back to the manufacturer.
> 
> Why don't you suggest cutting the BB out and mailing that back, or the seat tube (including the cracked area)?
> 
> Worth a shot- much cheaper and I would think Dengfu won't want to repair/reuse your frame- they just want to make sure you aren't pulling a swifty and getting 2 for the price of one. Destroying the frame gives them that assurance.
> 
> edit-typo


I would be glad to do that, but would want to have the other frame in my possession first, I trusted Tony (Dengfu} with my money to send a good item. Would be lovely to end up with a bunch of cut up carbon bits, and going on current form, that might be the scenario.


----------



## Vee

I still think it might be ridable. Worst case that crack grows and you know for sure it can't be ridden without being repaired or replaced.


----------



## thenomad

id love a nice CF bottom bracket pen holder for my desk.


----------



## meezo

Vee said:


> I still think it might be ridable. Worst case that crack grows and you know for sure it can't be ridden without being repaired or replaced.


For what its worth, wont it help insuring the frame as well, so once the crack does grow, if it does, they can reimburse, although you might be without a bike for interim?


----------



## Chadwick890

robc in wi said:


> Just giving a heads up to those of you who aren't up on this. The Chinese New Years celebration (year of the dragon) starts on Sunday and lasts about 2 weeks. Manufacturing in China pretty much shuts down so don't be surprised if no one answers your emails or your shipping times are delayed.:thumbsup:


Oh dont i know it, family friend throws a huge party at this time of year its going to be OFF THE HOOK  But back on topic.

Keen to get that invoice then for the group buy to try and avoid this stuff.


----------



## pelly

thenomad said:


> id love a nice CF bottom bracket pen holder for my desk.


How much you willing to pay?


----------



## meezo

Chadwick890 said:


> Keen to get that invoice then for the group buy to try and avoid this stuff.


Has the group buy been finalized?
Hows the correspondence from Tony, Mr SB?


----------



## pelly

pelly said:


> I tried to reach an agreement. I offered Tony (Dengfu) to buy some 88 tubular rims at normal cost and get them and a replacement frame sent, shipping paid by me. I thought that was a reasonable request. He then had the profit from the rims + $160 saved from shipping costs. Unfortunately Tony (Dengfu) did not agree..


Once again I have tried to resolve this issue by offering the same proposal to Tony(Dengfu). As yet still no reply.


----------



## Arzeg0

Hello Mr SB,

I am in contact with Lucky from Dengfu.
What i understand from Lucky is that they are working on FM098 DI2 compatible frame.
The only problem for is the size of the frame, still figuring out if it fits me.
I need the 61 (= 580mm )version but the usable length of the seatpost is 250mm. The total hight will be around 830 and i need 850/860.
If i get "greenlight" from Lucky about the sizes, is it still possible to step into the group buy.
For me it will then be a 61 DI2 compatible with custom paintjob.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jean Gabin

pelly said:


> Once again I have tried to resolve this issue by offering the same proposal to Tony(Dengfu). As yet still no reply.


I suspect he doesn't understand what you are talking about. I know I don't.


----------



## pelly

Jean Gabin said:


> I suspect he doesn't understand what you are talking about. I know I don't.


Let me try and explain. Tony agreed that the defect was their fault, he is prepared to pay $80 shipping to get the defective frame back, Unfortunately it costs over $400 to send from Australia in a reasonable time frame, He is also prepared to pay the $ 80 to send me the replacement frame, so in effect Tony would be paying out $160. If I were to buy a set of 88 mm carbon rims from him he would make the profit on them, then if the replacement frame and rims were sent in the same box to me, with me paying the shipping fee, he would in effect save the $160 and also make the profit on the rims. The defective frame would not be returned as the shipping costs are to expensive.


----------



## maxxevv

pelly said:


> Let me try and explain. Tony agreed that the defect was their fault, he is prepared to pay $80 shipping to get the defective frame back, Unfortunately it costs over $400 to send from Australia in a reasonable time frame, He is also prepared to pay the $ 80 to send me the replacement frame, so in effect Tony would be paying out $160. If I were to buy a set of 88 mm carbon rims from him he would make the profit on them, then if the replacement frame and rims were sent in the same box to me, with me paying the shipping fee, he would in effect save the $160 and also make the profit on the rims. The defective frame would not be returned as the shipping costs are to expensive.


Think he may not capture the idea of cutting up the defective frame and sending it back in pieces to save on shipping.


----------



## Italianrider76

pelly said:


> Let me try and explain. Tony agreed that the defect was their fault, he is prepared to pay $80 shipping to get the defective frame back, Unfortunately it costs over $400 to send from Australia in a reasonable time frame, He is also prepared to pay the $ 80 to send me the replacement frame, so in effect Tony would be paying out $160. If I were to buy a set of 88 mm carbon rims from him he would make the profit on them, then if the replacement frame and rims were sent in the same box to me, with me paying the shipping fee, he would in effect save the $160 and also make the profit on the rims. The defective frame would not be returned as the shipping costs are to expensive.


Hey Pelly,

I live in Australia too and a few years ago I had to send a Cinelli frame back to Italy because they sent me the wrong size. I realize that Australia Post has limits regarding the size of the package they can accept but I figured that since they accepted and handled the package on my behalf (I picked it up at my local P.O) then they should take it back. I took it back to the P.O and I remember the guy kind of being a bit hesitant but he did take it and it did make it back to Italy. It cost me something like $108 to send it back (the dealer reimbursed the cost because it was his fault). $400 to send it back to China seems very high to me (and you) and it is. Have you tried taking it to a P.O and explaining your situation?


----------



## vladio

Hello Mr SB,

Is the groupbuy for the FM098 still running? I will be interested to order one 

I want a custom paint job, i assume that when I need a special paint job with some decals, the contact will be with Deng fu? Do you know they work with color codes of palets?

Thnx in advance,

Vincent.

My PM will not work, under 10 posts  you can contact me at vladio1981 at gmail dot com


----------



## pelly

Italianrider76 said:


> Hey Pelly,
> 
> I live in Australia too and a few years ago I had to send a Cinelli frame back to Italy because they sent me the wrong size. I realize that Australia Post has limits regarding the size of the package they can accept but I figured that since they accepted and handled the package on my behalf (I picked it up at my local P.O) then they should take it back. I took it back to the P.O and I remember the guy kind of being a bit hesitant but he did take it and it did make it back to Italy. It cost me something like $108 to send it back (the dealer reimbursed the cost because it was his fault). $400 to send it back to China seems very high to me (and you) and it is. Have you tried taking it to a P.O and explaining your situation?


Cheapest I can find after hours of searching is $349, I rang the post office and explained what had happened, told them the size and they said they wont accept oversize parcels.


----------



## Rugergundog

I have been working with Ruby for a few days now. She is very nice and will take care of you. Western Union made an error..........she actually called me from Hong Kong. I will for sure do business with KODE again.
-Bob


----------



## notaname

minch said:


> Hi Pelly,
> 
> Why don't you suggest cutting the BB out and mailing that back, or the seat tube (including the cracked area)?


That´s a good advice. I got a crack on a Cervelo frame and they sent me a replacement. 
They only aksed to send back the BB with the serial number instead of the complete frame.


----------



## indrek

regarding the MC008 and FM029 (028 with integrated cables), has anybody seen any geometry data on the MC008 size 52 or 50? I know 54 and 56 data is available, but I need 52 or 50? Asked Lisa, but haven't received anything yet.

Aboout FM029 - has anyone asked if it's possible to get a braze on front derailleur hanger on that frame... Shouldn't be hard for them to do, they have the pieces, just need to do some riveting...

The cabling looks better on FM029 actually, as the rear der. cable seems to exit from the chain stay, near the dropout not under the downtube near BB like on MC008. Does anyone have a picture from BB side of the FM029?


----------



## NZak

So, if the group buy gets to 50, what will the price be? Also how much will need to be paid up front? I wonder if waiting til the end of the New Years holiday will help in getting to 50. I am very interested as well.


----------



## robc in wi

indrek said:


> regarding the MC008 and FM029 (028 with integrated cables), has anybody seen any geometry data on the MC008 size 52 or 50? I know 54 and 56 data is available, but I need 52 or 50? Asked Lisa, but haven't received anything yet.
> 
> Aboout FM029 - has anyone asked if it's possible to get a braze on front derailleur hanger on that frame... Shouldn't be hard for them to do, they have the pieces, just need to do some riveting...
> 
> The cabling looks better on FM029 actually, as the rear der. cable seems to exit from the chain stay, near the dropout not under the downtube near BB like on MC008. Does anyone have a picture from BB side of the FM029?


There is nothing I can see in the fm029 picture that suggests the cable is routed any differently than the 008. The braze on front der mount is not rivited, it is screwed into metal inserts on a seat tube that is made for it. Most frames have one or the other style, not an option.


----------



## indrek

robc in wi said:


> There is nothing I can see in the fm029 picture that suggests the cable is routed any differently than the 008. The braze on front der mount is not rivited, it is screwed into metal inserts on a seat tube that is made for it. Most frames have one or the other style, not an option.


Actually there is... on the FM029 pictures the rear derailleur cable goes inside the frame at the downtube near the fork and exits from the chain stay near the rear. On the MC008 it enters the same place as on 029, but exits the frame just before the bottom bracket and then stays outside (under the chain stay, not inside) until the end. I personally think the FM029 system looks much slicker. The cabling for the front der. looks about the same on both...

About the mount. Yes on MC008 its screwed, but I've seen and owned lot of frames, where it is just glued and riveted to the round seat tube... I just prefer the braze on mounts and was wondering why don't they use it on FM028. I think it wouldn't be difficult to put one on myself actually...


----------



## agke

Interested in the group buy if it is still open. agke dot grow at gmail. Thanks!


----------



## cxl98904

*pinarello clone*

i purchase a chinarello frameset from kode, the crown race and the lower bearing does not fit, there is a 1/8 to 1/4 inch gap. I've email ruby of kode and have not heard back yet. Probably the easiest thing is to purchase an integrated headset. Would anybody know of the correct headset to purchase? I think I would need a 1 1/8 to 1 1/2, but I'm not sure.
Regards


----------



## tron

agke said:


> Interested in the group buy if it is still open. agke dot grow at gmail. Thanks!


Maybe we can email tony directly


----------



## CrisGC

Where did you the photos showing where the rear der cable is coming out? The only photos I saw for the fm029 is on the alibaba site and upon zooming at the photo I noticed some bulges on the bottom tube near the BB where the cable might be coming out.




indrek said:


> Actually there is... on the FM029 pictures the rear derailleur cable goes inside the frame at the downtube near the fork and exits from the chain stay near the rear.


----------



## Serve

Hello china bikers.
My bike is ready for racing.
Thanks to lisa from miracle .
It takes some time frame 4 weeks (special painting).
The wheels took 6 weeks (special painting).
The contact whit lisa was fine,i told her not to hurry ,
Al i want was good quality she kept her word everything is oke.
The bike rides awesom I am ready for de ronde of flanderen.
Greetings 
Serve Smeets Holland


----------



## indrek

CrisGC said:


> Where did you the photos showing where the rear der cable is coming out? The only photos I saw for the fm029 is on the alibaba site and upon zooming at the photo I noticed some bulges on the bottom tube near the BB where the cable might be coming out.


They are on their ebay page (carbon-goods)... you can see the rear cable exiting from the chainstay. Yes there is the bulge on the bottom near the BB but this is for the front derailleur.


----------



## MKO

indrek said:


> They are on their ebay page (carbon-goods)... you can see the rear cable exiting from the chainstay. Yes there is the bulge on the bottom near the BB but this is for the front derailleur.


If you are referring to this frame, then you are right. There is a hole on the downtube for internal derailleur cable routing.

It looks nice but I avoid them because I don't like the inline adjusters. They look ugly.


----------



## MKO

Serve said:


> Hello china bikers.
> My bike is ready for racing.
> Thanks to lisa from miracle .
> It takes some time frame 4 weeks (special painting).
> The wheels took 6 weeks (special painting).
> The contact whit lisa was fine,i told her not to hurry ,
> Al i want was good quality she kept her word everything is oke.
> The bike rides awesom I am ready for de ronde of flanderen.
> Greetings
> Serve Smeets Holland


sweet bike, Serve :thumbsup:
May you post a photo from the front? I want to see how your cables look, especially how you place the inline adjusters.


----------



## indrek

MKO said:


> If you are referring to this frame, then you are right. There is a hole on the downtube for internal derailleur cable routing.
> 
> It looks nice but I avoid them because I don't like the inline adjusters. They look ugly.


Yes that was the one I was referring to... But you don't really need to use the adjusters... All the cables are integrated and all the adjustment you need, you can do from the adjuster attached to the rear derailleur...


----------



## robc in wi

Nice build Serve. My 008 has a similar paint scheme but I substituted blue for the red and put my team name on the down tube. It shipped yesterday.


----------



## indrek

guys shoot some pictures from the drive-side as well, thanks!


----------



## MTBMaven

Steve and robc_in_wi,

How did you communicate your design for the paint scheme? Was there an existing design you liked and sent that to them? Was it an existing design they already had? Or did you provide them with a custom design? 

Lastly what was the additional cost to have the frame painted to your specifications?


----------



## robc in wi

Serve's paint job is right off of Miracle's web site. I basically printed out a picture of the same frame, made some notes on it and emailed it to Sofy. I'd have to look at my invoice but I believe Miracle charges $40 for one color and $60 for two. The black on Serve's frame (and mine) is actually gloss 3k weave. Some guys on this thread have used graphics programs to create their paint schemes and email it to the manufacturer.


----------



## Rugergundog

Can anyone identify this frame for me? I bought it from KODE. Is it a clone or an original product?

Also the spec sheet of the frame indicates it runs large. I usually ride a 56cm on a Specialized. The 54cm of this frame measures exactly the same as my SL4 56cm.

Can anyone identify the frame? I did not see any pics of a build of it yet either. Ruby at KODE has been a joy to work with.


----------



## TRIPLE1050

*Mc008*

Hello from sunny Greece. This is my first post. I have sent an email to Lisa at Miracle for the MC008 and I am waiting for an offer. I was wondering what sort of offers you have so far for it. Also does anybody have the 56 geo chart? I only have the 54 one. Any opinions on the bike? Personally I like that the rear derailer cable is partly visible.


----------



## robc in wi

If you ask Lisa for the 56cm geometry she will email it to you. Keep in mind that most Chinese people go on vacation for 2 weeks starting Sunday for New Years.


----------



## TRIPLE1050

i have sent her an email this morning and now i am waiting! Hopefully I will get some answers before her well earned holidays!!


----------



## pelly

notaname said:


> That´s a good advice. I got a crack on a Cervelo frame and they sent me a replacement.
> They only aksed to send back the BB with the serial number instead of the complete frame.


As I said in an earlier post, I would be glad to do that, but would want to have the other frame in my possession first, I trusted Tony (Dengfu} with my money to send a good item. Would be lovely to end up with a bunch of cut up carbon bits, and going on current form, that might be the scenario. Tony ( Dengfu ) Is no longer answering my emails. It's a shame the frame had this defect as the rest of it is quite good. Like everyone else I thought it wouldn't happen to me.


----------



## makntracks

Here is a few pictures of my builds from Australia for people. 
A lot of time has gone into getting these to where they are.




































And my personal bike.(sorry about the quality of pic)


----------



## Chadwick890

Grr silly gremlins have reard there ugly head after a while. With my FM018 the front derailer (sram rival) keeps loosing tension for no reason. The bolt is tightend but when i shift gears it just seems to loose tension. Trying to go from the small to the big ring btw.
Any help?


----------



## FTR

Chadwick890 said:


> Grr silly gremlins have reard there ugly head after a while. With my FM018 the front derailer (sram rival) keeps loosing tension for no reason. The bolt is tightend but when i shift gears it just seems to loose tension. Trying to go from the small to the big ring btw.
> Any help?


Sounds like a component problem and not a bike problem.
Perhaps ask the question in Components and Wrenching?


----------



## paule11

Had similar with my derailler follow these instructions
Derailleurs SRAM Force Rival RED - YouTube


----------



## drbadger

vladio said:


> Hello Mr SB,
> 
> Is the groupbuy for the FM098 still running? I will be interested to order one


I'm in for a size 520 as well. I think I'd go the black/raw frame with just the colour on the inside fork/ inside stays/underside/rear but blue rather than red. 
email b_adger at hotmail

Any problems putting clamp on FD on these?


----------



## Serve

TRIPLE1050 said:


> i have sent her an email this morning and now i am waiting! Hopefully I will get some answers before her well earned holidays!!


Chech the forum pics off bike icl drawing are posted already mc 008 awesome bike,
good choice
Serve


----------



## thatkidduffy

Hi there, first post after A LOT of reading of these threads!

If the group buy is still a possibility, I'm interested. email thatkidduffy (at) gmail dot com.

would be after a 54, matte black. along with a headset, seat post and seat clamp.


----------



## thatkidduffy

also, this may be a daft question, but are there different types of matt black? 
I've seen mention of 3k, UD etc. Surely once the weave is painted, its just becomes 'matt black'?


----------



## blend76

thatkidduffy said:


> also, this may be a daft question, but are there different types of matt black?
> I've seen mention of 3k, UD etc. Surely once the weave is painted, its just becomes 'matt black'?


I think the point is that you can either paint the frame black or just have a lacquer finish. I just wonder is there any strength or weight difference between UD frames or 3k frames painted matt black.


----------



## NZak

I would like to know more about the group buy also. Email: lanimret90 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## Vee

> I think the point is that you can either paint the frame black or just have a lacquer finish. I just wonder is there any strength or weight difference between UD frames or 3k frames painted matt black.


no difference. It is only an aesthetic layer. These framed are all layed up using 3k.

Also, those confused about matte vs glossy, these are simply the clear coat choices. You can make anything matte or glossy. If you don't want paint and want to sed the carbon you must specify matte 3k, matte ud, or matte 12k. A few have reported that simply asking for matte generally yields matte black paint.


----------



## NZak

What does UD stand for?


----------



## drbadger

Vee said:


> no difference. It is only an aesthetic layer. These framed are all layed up using 3k.
> 
> Also, those confused about matte vs glossy, these are simply the clear coat choices. You can make anything matte or glossy. If you don't want paint and want to sed the carbon you must specify matte 3k, matte ud, or matte 12k. A few have reported that simply asking for matte generally yields matte black paint.


For that matter, it doesn't take long with a fine grit sandpaper to make something glossy matte...

For my own question: I've been running clip on aero bars with my alloy handlebars, as I do mostly solo rides. I was considering getting carbon bars with my carbon frame, but I don't like the idea of clip on aero bars with carbon - would the crushing force to stop the aero bars rotating be too much for them? 
The aero 'wing' type bars sure won't work. I guess the best solution is to have 2 road bikes, one with aero bars and one without, but I'm not sure the boss will approve of that idea...


----------



## thatkidduffy

Vee said:


> no difference. It is only an aesthetic layer. These framed are all layed up using 3k.
> 
> Also, those confused about matte vs glossy, these are simply the clear coat choices. You can make anything matte or glossy. If you don't want paint and want to sed the carbon you must specify matte 3k, matte ud, or matte 12k. A few have reported that simply asking for matte generally yields matte black paint.


ahh, schooled. Thanks for that Vee, makes sense now.


----------



## Hiro11

NZak said:


> What does UD stand for?


Uni-directional. It doesn't looke like weave at all. Here's some good pictures:
Storck® Bicycle USA | | Technology | Carbon Fiber

Edit:
That site cracks me up, what a bunch of bull. The outer weave/layer of carbon is purely decorative. Trying to ascribe performance characteristics on the basis of the outer weave like Storck is trying to do there is absurd. Carbon snake oil salesmanship drives me nuts.


----------



## Hiro11

Serve said:


> Hello china bikers.
> My bike is ready for racing.
> Thanks to lisa from miracle .
> It takes some time frame 4 weeks (special painting).
> The wheels took 6 weeks (special painting).
> The contact whit lisa was fine,i told her not to hurry ,
> Al i want was good quality she kept her word everything is oke.
> The bike rides awesom I am ready for de ronde of flanderen.
> Greetings
> Serve Smeets Holland


Serve:
Are those the tubs or clinchers? I'm in the market for a set of carbon clinchers and want to see if Miracle's offerings are any good. Is there any difference between their "newer" lighter (50c vs 50c-1, for example) builds other than weight? I got a very competitive quote from Jack Chen when I bought by 053 on the MT-50C-1 50mm clinchers. 

One other note: I think that Miracle, Yishun, Hong Fu and others all use the same suppliers for their wheels... at least the specs are extremely close and the wheels superficially look exactly the same.


----------



## deviousalex

Does anyone know who sells the RFM102 frameset (Cervelo S2). I can only find it on greatkeenbike.com and I haven't heard great things about them.


----------



## Chadwick890

deviousalex said:


> Does anyone know who sells the RFM102 frameset (Cervelo S2). I can only find it on greatkeenbike.com and I haven't heard great things about them.


Ican also sell a Cervelo S2 clone.

SP-AC031 direct from


----------



## Mr.SB

thatkidduffy said:


> Hi there, first post after A LOT of reading of these threads!
> 
> If the group buy is still a possibility, I'm interested. email thatkidduffy (at) gmail dot com.
> 
> would be after a 54, matte black. along with a headset, seat post and seat clamp.


I have already sent the list to Tony at dengfu, but I will see if I can get you added so long as the deadline for shipment will not be delayed.


----------



## carliman56

*cervelo s3 frame*



deviousalex said:


> Does anyone know who sells the RFM102 frameset (Cervelo S2). I can only find it on greatkeenbike.com and I haven't heard great things about them.


 I ask the same question but nobody answered, more pictures that gereatkeen online it looks perfect. but I haven't heard anybody that has pulled the trigger on those.

this is the only other one that I found, 
Buy Cervelo s3 carbon frame and fork, colnago carbon frame, CERVELO FRAME, Free shipping 2011 Cervelo S3 carbon road frame and fork 52cm,54cm The lightest aero frame,wholesale at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Hell yeah SB! As far as you know at this time the grand total including shipping will be around $500 give or take $20. Cant beat that


----------



## deviousalex

carliman56 said:


> I ask the same question but nobody answered, more pictures that gereatkeen online it looks perfect. but I haven't heard anybody that has pulled the trigger on those.
> 
> this is the only other one that I found,
> Buy Cervelo s3 carbon frame and fork, colnago carbon frame, CERVELO FRAME, Free shipping 2011 Cervelo S3 carbon road frame and fork 52cm,54cm The lightest aero frame,wholesale at Aliexpress.com



I've seen a couple of those, but the prices seem to be way higher though these eBay like sites than through contacting them through a seller. For that price I'd much rather get an FM039 or something.


----------



## Mr.SB

meezo said:


> Has the group buy been finalized?
> Hows the correspondence from Tony, Mr SB?


I sent the list to Tony, He said it would take some work on his end to put together invoices for all the frames. I really hope that he gets it done before this new year celebration. All in all it came together really fast, so most of it is on his side now. If anyone gets an invoice please feel free to let the rest of us know so I can set a date for payment to Tony and we can geth these frames shipped!


----------



## Mr.SB

Mr.Habanero said:


> Hell yeah SB! As far as you know at this time the grand total including shipping will be around $500 give or take $20. Cant beat that


For what we are getting its a killer deal...


----------



## nagge

carliman56 said:


> I ask the same question but nobody answered, more pictures that gereatkeen online it looks perfect. but I haven't heard anybody that has pulled the trigger on those.
> 
> this is the only other one that I found,
> Buy Cervelo s3 carbon frame and fork, colnago carbon frame, CERVELO FRAME, Free shipping 2011 Cervelo S3 carbon road frame and fork 52cm,54cm The lightest aero frame,wholesale at Aliexpress.com


I have one of these on order from GreatKeen, should ship within 3 days 8 hours 25 minutes 20 seconds 
wholesale! 2011 Cervelo S3 aero black/red Full Carbon Road bike/Bicycle Frame+fork+seatpost +headsets+clamp

I'll let you guys know how everything moves along.


----------



## bradf24

Mr. SB,
Might I suggest that it may be a good idea to get an extra seat post with these FM098 frame sets as this tapered seat tube looks pretty unique. Buying an extra seat post on the front end and having it included in your box will save lot of money if you ever need one.
BradF24


----------



## deviousalex

nagge said:


> I have one of these on order from GreatKeen, should ship within 3 days 8 hours 25 minutes 20 seconds
> wholesale! 2011 Cervelo S3 aero black/red Full Carbon Road bike/Bicycle Frame+fork+seatpost +headsets+clamp
> 
> I'll let you guys know how everything moves along.


From what I've been reading this is not the same as greatkeenbike.com. $758 is pretty pricey unless it's from the same factory that Cervelo uses.


----------



## vladio

Hello Mr SB.

the list is already been sent.... 

Im really interested to order a fm098 with a custom paint job! If its still possible??! My pm will not work because of the amount of posts is below 10. If its possible you can mail me: vladio1981 at gmail dot com

thnx in advance!

Greetz Vincent.


----------



## Arzeg0

Hello Mr SB,

If possible i would also join the group buy.
I don't know what shipment date they have told you.
I sure don't want to delay that. Because of the custom paintjob there will be a diverence in the delivery i think.
I would go for a fm098 size 61 with custom paintjob.
There is only one concern, that is if i can reach the correct hight. Still waiting for a reply from Lucky.
You can contact me at "arjan dot zegers at wanadoo dot nl".

Thanks in advance and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## kweenam

kweenam said:


> Just received the tracking number form Great Keen using Speedpost Singapore.
> 
> Will monitor the shippment and let your know if package arrived.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Received my package today at my door steps.

will try to build this few weeks


----------



## nagge

deviousalex said:


> From what I've been reading this is not the same as greatkeenbike.com. $758 is pretty pricey unless it's from the same factory that Cervelo uses.


Ok, then my experience wont help you.

As far as it being pricey, I'll make that decision once I've received the frame and inspected it


----------



## drbadger

Mr.SB said:


> I have already sent the list to Tony at dengfu, but I will see if I can get you added so long as the deadline for shipment will not be delayed.


Mr SB, would you mind putting up a list of who is currently on the list, and who is yet to be added to the list (and whether you have success adding us)? 

I agree with the idea of an extra seat post and clamp, add that to my (potential) order 
(size 520, venge Mclaren paint in blue, raw 3k for the rest, English BB, headset, post + clamp)


----------



## edwinfe

MKO said:


> sweet bike, Serve :thumbsup:
> May you post a photo from the front? I want to see how your cables look, especially how you place the inline adjusters.


Nice bike Serve (mooie fiets)! This is slooping frame and how the length of the horizontal tube measured?


----------



## thatkidduffy

*bulk order*



Mr.SB said:


> I have already sent the list to Tony at dengfu, but I will see if I can get you added so long as the deadline for shipment will not be delayed.


thought I may be a bit late, much appreciated though.


----------



## Serve

First riding experience this weekend.
Frameset mc oo8 (miracle) Wheels mt 56 c (miracle).
I have raced this weekend 276 km on my chinees.
The handeling is perfect even on hi speed cornering (i did a criteriumrace).
Full carbon wheel run very smooth each round we had 150 meters cobblestones.
This is the best buy i ever did.I have a good feeling about the price and all the big 
brands make mee feel like a idioot .
Price money this weekend was 130 euro 3 weekends and the frameset is paid.
Best regards Serve


----------



## NZak

Maybe a second group buy is a good idea? It seems like there are at least ten more of us that are interested.


----------



## Vee

NZak said:


> Maybe a second group buy is a good idea? It seems like there are at least ten more of us that are interested.


Why don't you guys wait and see how the first one goes. :-D


----------



## fluppy

Hi guys,

can anyone tell me the difference between the FM015 and FM028 regarding the characteristic, handling, ride performance. I compared the geometry charts but don't know how to interpret them.

I'm about to order one of these frames but i'm a bit undecided.


----------



## thatkidduffy

Vee said:


> Why don't you guys wait and see how the first one goes. :-D


ha ha, that does make sense like!


----------



## turbogrover

fluppy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone tell me the difference between the FM015 and FM028 regarding the characteristic, handling, ride performance. I compared the geometry charts but don't know how to interpret them.
> 
> I'm about to order one of these frames but i'm a bit undecided.


Read through this message thread. There are thorough comparisons and ride reviews of both bikes many times over.


----------



## ddimick

turbogrover said:


> Read through this message thread. There are thorough comparisons and ride reviews of both bikes many times over.


There are over 5,600 posts in this thread. Tolstoy would have thought it overly verbose.


----------



## FTR

ddimick said:


> There are over 5,600 posts in this thread. Tolstoy would have thought it overly verbose.


Tolstoy did not have a search engine.


----------



## steve90068

kweenam said:


> Received my package today at my door steps.
> 
> will try to build this few weeks


this is amazing. do you have a link to where you purchased it? also, id love to see some more pics


----------



## ichobi

Get that group order of FM098 done with, as we eagerly await the 2nd batch  hopefully there will be ride reports popping up here and there hehe.


----------



## tt-01 mamba

Why don't we all wait to see if we can reach 50? More of a discount...


----------



## FTR

This is why I am happy to pay a little more.
I dont have to go through all the hassle of waiting for and dealing with others in a group.


----------



## medialab

kweenam said:


> Received my package today at my door steps.
> 
> will try to build this few weeks




Bike looks great! Can you link the website where you bought it. GreatKeen or GreatKeenBike?


----------



## Mr.Habanero

FTR said:


> This is why I am happy to pay a little more.
> I dont have to go through all the hassle of waiting for and dealing with others in a group.


The order was sent in a day or two ago and now its up to Tony to his thing. Hopefully Chinas new year wont take forever and invoices can be sent and orders shipped.


----------



## Mr.SB

Vee said:


> Why don't you guys wait and see how the first one goes. :-D


That might be a good idea, I spoke to Tony tonight and he said he is working on the invoices and expects the finished frames to ship mid February. He said he would try and get invoices out before the new year so we should be getting them soon. If someone would like to head a second group buy please speak up and I can let you know how to go about it!


----------



## Mr.SB

drbadger said:


> Mr SB, would you mind putting up a list of who is currently on the list, and who is yet to be added to the list (and whether you have success adding us)?
> 
> I agree with the idea of an extra seat post and clamp, add that to my (potential) order
> (size 520, venge Mclaren paint in blue, raw 3k for the rest, English BB, headset, post + clamp)


I can put up a list of who is currently in the group buy, What I will most likely do is upload the file to google docs or post to the website that was mentioned earlier on in the thread. I will work on that in the next day or so.


----------



## Mr.SB

tt-01 mamba said:


> Why don't we all wait to see if we can reach 50? More of a discount...


More of a discount yes, but that may mean waiting a considerable time to actually get the purchase to go through.


----------



## ftssjk

do you guys want me to put up a forum for chinese carbon?


----------



## flyjoe

kweenam said:


> Received my package today at my door steps.
> 
> will try to build this few weeks


 Very nice. I have a little buyers remorse now after seeing yours. I am waiting on a kode frame. The keen framees look great.


----------



## flyjoe

I finished this one last night. Bought the frame from a private owner on ebay for 250 shipped. 19.4 lbs . ultegra/105 mix. with some different wheels and a lighter seat I am well under 19 lbs.


----------



## flyjoe

wow that pic is huge. sorry bout that


----------



## MKO

flyjoe said:


> I finished this one last night. Bought the frame from a private owner on ebay for 250 shipped. 19.4 lbs . ultegra/105 mix. with some different wheels and a lighter seat I am well under 19 lbs.


Nice bike. Looks it fits you well.
Love the bike rack too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BooneKelly

ftssjk said:


> do you guys want me to put up a forum for chinese carbon?


There are a few already try velobuild.com


----------



## ddimick

ftssjk said:


> do you guys want me to put up a forum for chinese carbon?


No, but a subforum under this one would be nice.


----------



## TT-Rider

ddimick said:


> No, but a subforum under this one would be nice.


+1




(5 characters)


----------



## mjdwyer23

Want an FM098 now? You can have mine (with a Rival build): Dengfu FM098 56cm / Sram Rival / Fulcrum / Venge Paint - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

A buddy talked me into an S5, so I'm picking one of those up this week. The FM098 will be available as soon as the new seatpost arrives.


----------



## mtimme

BooneKelly said:


> There are a few already try velobuild.com


Wow, that looks like a good one

+1


----------



## TimV

*CF Forks*

Do any of these companies offer forks for sale individually? I'm not interested in a whole CF frame set, just a fork. I've read that one of the Chinese manufacturers makes a fork that resemble the 3T Funda Pro. Does anyone know which one this is and where I might pick one up? Thanks.


----------



## kanekikapu

I believe miracle trade will fork individually. saw it on their catalogue somewhere a while back.


----------



## nsimo

*Chinarello italian BB*

Hello everyone, it's my first post.

Does anyone know where can I buy Chinarello with italian threaded BB- this is important because I have italian threaded powermeter BB. Maybe BB30 would also be OK as there is Specialized adapter available.

I found one on ebay, but but it's not for sale anymore.


----------



## drbadger

TimV said:


> Do any of these companies offer forks for sale individually? I'm not interested in a whole CF frame set, just a fork. I've read that one of the Chinese manufacturers makes a fork that resemble the 3T Funda Pro. Does anyone know which one this is and where I might pick one up? Thanks.


Deng fu have forks listed separately on their alibaba site


----------



## robc in wi

Serve said:


> First riding experience this weekend.
> Frameset mc oo8 (miracle) Wheels mt 56 c (miracle).
> I have raced this weekend 276 km on my chinees.
> The handeling is perfect even on hi speed cornering (i did a criteriumrace).
> Full carbon wheel run very smooth each round we had 150 meters cobblestones.
> This is the best buy i ever did.I have a good feeling about the price and all the big
> brands make mee feel like a idioot .
> Price money this weekend was 130 euro 3 weekends and the frameset is paid.
> Best regards Serve[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Great results Serve! Your comments make me feel really glad I ordered the MC008. I won't be racing it for about 4 months but I am looking forward to riding and racing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kweenam

Hi, friend,

Just need help on Great Keen Bike Dogma2 frame headset.
I got the frame, fork and other parts but they send without headset and I need to purchase to headset at local bike shop.
But to purchase the collect type - Please advise that I should buy the tapered or non-tapered headset (1-1/8" & 1-1/4")?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CabDoctor

Any of them offering a straight alloy CX frame? Need one maybe two.


----------



## OnTheRivet

mjdwyer23 said:


> Want an FM098 now? You can have mine (with a Rival build): Dengfu FM098 56cm / Sram Rival / Fulcrum / Venge Paint - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com
> 
> A buddy talked me into an S5, so I'm picking one of those up this week. The FM098 will be available as soon as the new seatpost arrives.


My friend just bought an S5, not sure if it's just because he rides a big frame but that is actually uglier than the Venge, which is saying something.


----------



## kweenam

medialab said:


> Bike looks great! Can you link the website where you bought it. GreatKeen or GreatKeenBike?


www.greatkeenbike.com

at first contact : [email protected] at not news.
after contact: [email protected]

and get a tracking number

I believe you can get the frame soon but now is the Pre and Pro period of Chinese New Year, you will very hard to get a reply from them, but after two to three weeks you can contact them again.


----------



## Chadwick890

TimV said:


> Do any of these companies offer forks for sale individually? I'm not interested in a whole CF frame set, just a fork. I've read that one of the Chinese manufacturers makes a fork that resemble the 3T Funda Pro. Does anyone know which one this is and where I might pick one up? Thanks.


GreatKeen Bike Sport Equipment Co.,Ltd

One like this?

To match GreatKeen Bike Sport Equipment Co.,Ltd ???


----------



## mjdwyer23

OnTheRivet said:


> My friend just bought an S5, not sure if it's just because he rides a big frame but that is actually uglier than the Venge, which is saying something.


To each his own -- I think it looks awesome!


----------



## nagge

They just shipped my frame...with the slow hong kong post instead of the promised EMS...wow.


----------



## Vee

nagge said:


> They just shipped my frame...with the slow hong kong post instead of the promised EMS...wow.


"They" being?


----------



## nagge

GreatKeen, Greatkeen Bike Sport equipment co.,LTD(aero seatpost) Small Orders Online Store

It even says EMS in my order details, I don't need this hassle...


----------



## medialab

nagge said:


> GreatKeen, Greatkeen Bike Sport equipment co.,LTD(aero seatpost) Small Orders Online Store
> 
> It even says EMS in my order details, I don't need this hassle...



Same here. I got my fake tracking number over two weeks ago and EMS still says "no record of this shipment." They obviously lied and used China Post on an already ridiculously late shipment.


----------



## nagge

medialab said:


> Same here. I got my fake tracking number over two weeks ago and EMS still says "no record of this shipment." They obviously lied and used China Post on an already ridiculously late shipment.


Have you opened a dispute with them on alibaba? I'm going that route unless I get some contact with greatkeen or a working tracking number.

And yea, I've waited two weeks since ordering and now this...

Edit: Finally got a hold of Jerry, he says the delivery time is the same and that the tracking update is slow. The latter I do believe so I'll hold of another day before making a move, but delivery time being the same is just nonsense in my experience.


----------



## robc in wi

I'm guessing you guys haven't read all 228 pages. The slow shipping happens pretty often and remember that you are ordering a single frame from a factory that gets orders of 50 frames so your order may go on the back burner. The Chinese have one big vacation period each year and it's right now.


----------



## ptsbike55

I know it is not a frame, but I just received a replacement rim from China. It left on the 11th and I received it today the 17th.


----------



## medialab

robc in wi said:


> I'm guessing you guys haven't read all 228 pages. The slow shipping happens pretty often and remember that you are ordering a single frame from a factory that gets orders of 50 frames so your order may go on the back burner. The Chinese have one big vacation period each year and it's right now.


I understand that orders take time to process and that GreatKeen in particular has trouble getting their orders out on time. I can forgive that... What I hate is that they won't answer my questions or give me any useful information and on several occassions they blatently lied to me. I ordered in late November and right now I have no idea where my frame is... That's bullshit any way you look at it.


----------



## FTR

medialab said:


> I understand that orders take time to process and that GreatKeen in particular has trouble getting their orders out on time. I can forgive that... What I hate is that they won't answer my questions or give me any useful information and on several occassions they blatently lied to me. I ordered in late November and right now I have no idea where my frame is... That's bullshit any way you look at it.


Sorry but you are not on your lonesome and if you had done your research you would have seen that this is quite common and has been so since version 1 of this thread.
If that does not work for you then dealing with the Chinese is not for you and you should let your feet do the walking and head down to your LBS where you can eyeball someone and do the deal on the spot.


----------



## medialab

FTR said:


> Sorry but you are not on your lonesome and if you had done your research you would have seen that this is quite common and has been so since version 1 of this thread.
> If that does not work for you then dealing with the Chinese is not for you and you should let your feet do the walking and head down to your LBS where you can eyeball someone and do the deal on the spot.



These forums are for sharing information and talking about our experiences with different suppliers/ products. My post above was both for me to vent and for others to hear about someone's experience with GreatKeen. Responses like yours are not helpful.


----------



## FTR

medialab said:


> These forums are for sharing information and talking about our experiences with different suppliers/ products. My post above was both for me to vent and for others to hear about someone's experience with GreatKeen. Responses like yours are not helpful.


You would not have had to vent if you had read the forum and used the INFORMATION that it provides.
Plenty of people have used Greatkeen, Dengfu, hongfu, gotobike, Kode and others and the information about their experience is there for all to use if they choose.
People who use a buyer and then "vent" about their experience when it was not what they had hoped for is what is not helpful. Also people who want to carry on about the forum being for sharing information but not actually taking their own advice and USING that information is also not helpful.

As I said, you are not alone in the experience you have had. Your real problem is that you had expectations above what might be experienced (especially around the Christmas/Chinese New year period).

Seriously people, the search function is not great but it is useable.
Try it. You may be surprised by what you find.


----------



## medialab

FTR said:


> You would not have had to vent if you had read the forum and used the INFORMATION that it provides.
> Plenty of people have used Greatkeen, Dengfu, hongfu, gotobike, Kode and others and the information about their experience is there for all to use if they choose.
> People who use a buyer and then "vent" about their experience when it was not what they had hoped for is what is not helpful. Also people who want to carry on about the forum being for sharing information but not actually taking their own advice and USING that information is also not helpful.
> 
> As I said, you are not alone in the experience you have had. Your real problem is that you had expectations above what might be experienced (especially around the Christmas/Chinese New year period).
> 
> Seriously people, the search function is not great but it is useable.
> Try it. You may be surprised by what you find.




You keep assuming I didn't do any research... I spent 4 months buried in these forums before placing an order. I also read all of the comments left by customers on the GK webpage. I knew that this was a possibility going in, however, as I said before my comment above is more for others.

Think about it this way.... If I had written a positive comment you wouldn't have had a problem with it, right? And if people are afraid to write negative comments because someone like you might jump down their throat then we're going to end up with a skewed positive reporting bias. 

I don't think I'm special, and I don't think this only happened to me... But I do think I have a right to talk about it. And as far as "failure to plan for the holiday rush" I ordered in November... It's not like I waited until Christmas day to order my frame.

If everyone searched instead of talked, this would be a very quiet forum.


----------



## thedropin

*Selling My New FM-039*

I have made the decision not to build my brand new size 56 non-ISP / FM-039 I recently purchased from Hong Fu. Frame was painted to be similar to the 80's Team 7-11 frame by Eddy Merckx, however I used a newer logo and the green is a different pantone color than the original 80's frames. Wanting to sell the complete package I purchased from Hong Fu which will include the following items which includes the prices Hong Fu charged:

Frame/Fork/seatpost/seatpost clamp HF-FM039 3k BSA, $535
Stem: HF-ST002 110mm $28 
Handlebar: HF-HB003 $60
Headset: NO.42-ACB $15
Headset Spacers $5
Bottle Cages $25/2pcs

Hong Fu also charged me $95 for paint/logo's and $90 for shipping, totaling $853.00.. 

I am unable to upload photo's onto the forum most likely due to my new registration. You may send requests for photo's to thedropin at yahoodotcom or message me through the forum. You can view my ebay feedback under ebay member: eric-one.

Looking for offers for the full package. Add has been posted in classifieds, photo's were added.


----------



## FTR

thedropin said:


> I have made the decision not to build my brand new size 56 non-ISP / FM-039 I recently purchased from Hong Fu. Frame was painted to be similar to the 80's Team 7-11 frame by Eddy Merckx, however I used a newer logo and the green is a different pantone color than the original 80's frames. Wanting to sell the complete package I purchased from Hong Fu which will include the following items which includes the prices Hong Fu charged:
> 
> Frame/Fork/seatpost/seatpost clamp HF-FM039 3k BSA, $535
> Stem: HF-ST002 110mm $28
> Handlebar: HF-HB003 $60
> Headset: NO.42-ACB $15
> Headset Spacers $5
> Bottle Cages $25/2pcs
> 
> Hong Fu also charged me $90 for paint/logo's and $80 for shipping.
> 
> I am unable to upload photo's onto the forum most likely due to my new registration. You may send requests for photo's to thedropin at yahoodotcom or message me through the forum. You can view my ebay feedback under ebay member: eric-one.
> 
> Looking for offers for the full package.


You also need to buy an ad in the RBR Classified's before you offer it here.

Main Index - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Chadwick890

thedropin said:


> I have made the decision not to build my brand new size 56 non-ISP / FM-039 I recently purchased from Hong Fu. Frame was painted to be similar to the 80's Team 7-11 frame by Eddy Merckx, however I used a newer logo and the green is a different pantone color than the original 80's frames. Wanting to sell the complete package I purchased from Hong Fu which will include the following items which includes the prices Hong Fu charged:
> 
> Frame/Fork/seatpost/seatpost clamp HF-FM039 3k BSA, $535
> Stem: HF-ST002 110mm $28
> Handlebar: HF-HB003 $60
> Headset: NO.42-ACB $15
> Headset Spacers $5
> Bottle Cages $25/2pcs
> 
> Hong Fu also charged me $95 for paint/logo's and $90 for shipping, totaling $853.00..
> 
> I am unable to upload photo's onto the forum most likely due to my new registration. You may send requests for photo's to thedropin at yahoodotcom or message me through the forum. You can view my ebay feedback under ebay member: eric-one.
> 
> Looking for offers for the full package. Add has been posted in classifieds, photo's were added.


Id like a picture of it, it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## thedropin

Chadwick890 said:


> Id like a picture of it, it sounds pretty cool.


Pictures are uploaded in the classifieds. Thanks


----------



## nagge

The more people writing about their experiences, good or bad, the better.

Anyways, my tracking number from Greatkeen has started working and my frame is currently in Hongkong, hoping for it to make it out of there before the new year, but its a slim chance. I'll hold of on any dispute until I see how long the delivery time actually is.

On a side note, I'm picking up my handlebar and stem (not from Greatkeen) later today, sent from China on the 14th with EMS, now that is fast shipping


----------



## Mr.Habanero

Anyone hear or get an invoice yet from Tony?


----------



## Tobic

Why don't you admin guys make a "sticky" on top of the threat (or just open a subforum and put a Sticky up there) that contains

1.The "how-to" of dealing with chinese manufacturers (eg special rules of politeness??). 

2. Links to the most popular webpages of manufacturers that people use here to get chinese carbon stuff, plus the contact email addresses or even MSN/Skype contacts (if this is in accordance with the forum rules). 

3. User ratings to each of the links. To me it looks like there are more than enough people here on the forum that have experience with buying chinese carbon. With user ratings I dont mean another threat for people bashing each other, rather than just open a rating poll for the above mentioned manufacturers. 

Just to say that there are easier ways to find information than reading through thousands of postings... 
I also saw this velobuild forum, but it seems extremely useless at the moment. Plus this forum here is a much more established and (hopefully) reliable platform.


----------



## Chadwick890

Mr.Habanero said:


> Anyone hear or get an invoice yet from Tony?


This. I am yet to receive a email. 

Psst Mr.SB follow up with that group order


----------



## svard75

*Generic Frames Purchasing Advice (Read this First)*

Hi All, Thought I would begin a thread in support of the growing popularity to Generic (Sometimes Copied) carbon frames available either through ebay, alixpress or direct from a distributor in China.

I'll start by sharing information on how to go about, calculating the right fit, finding the right frame, communicating with the reseller effectively including realistic expectations around turn around times, how to deal with sending money to a reseller and feeling secure about it, tracking your shipment and finally my personal experience buying and riding one.

*Patience is Essential Here*
During this entire process you have to start by assessing your expectations. If you are an impatient individual and must always have something in their hands after relinquishing funds this may not be for you. You also must do all the proper research on sizing prior to taking the plunge because once you've received the frame it's expensive and impractical to send it back due to sizing issues. Lastly if you choose an ISP (Integrated SeatPost) style frame be ready to measure the length a few times prior to making the cut.

*Calculating the Right Fit*
This is the best place to start when shopping for a new or replacement bike. There are plenty of online resources available which will assist in calculating the right geo for your measurements but first it's a good idea to have a buddy or close girl help you with measuring your body and assessing your flexibility.
Have a read through the following website which Provides instructions on measuring and a nifty calculator based on your flexibility and riding style preference Read Here. Done? Great now you can begin your quest for frame choice.

*Finding the Right Frame*
Road frames are available by searching through ebay using the advanced search feature and entering Carbon Road Frame then selecting the Location check box and finally Located in China or Taiwan. The results will likely overwhelm you but it's a good start. From here find the frames you like either based on looks or geometry (Most of the resellers have the geo charts posted but not always. Ask before you assume). On occasion you may find a frame which you love but it's either painted (And you're looking for stealth) or it's stealth and your looking to get it painted. Don't worry about those details yet because most of the resellers will customize the frame for a little more money. This pertains to aliexpress.com as well. Create a short list of geos that will fit your body and style then start by reading the resellers reviews. Look for resellers with lot's of feedback related to the parts they're selling. For example there may be 5000 feedback but only one or two for the carbon frame you're looking at and 4998 are for electronics and car parts. Next pay attention to shipping costs. It should not exceed $90US for anywhere in the world from China and this is EMS which is an express postage service in China (I'll discuss this more in the expectations paragraph). On the aliexpress.com website you'll have to filter through the resellers which require a min order quantity of more than one. On some occasions they may sell you one as well so a quick email will sort that out. 
Great so you have your shortlist now you must begin the communication with the reseller. Send emails asking about your preferences around finish and painting. You can ask them for the UD, 3k or 12k finish look plus glossy or matte and you can even work with most of them around painting and design of logos etc.

*Effective Communicating with the Reseller*
Communications with the reseller is important especially since you're paying for something you never saw and can't try prior to buying. The most effective method of communicating with these people is via email. Most of the resellers respond quickly (Within 24 hours). Don't assume because they haven't responded right away that they are poor resellers, they have lot's of emails to sort through each day plus China has many more holidays so be mindful of that. It also depends on who receives the email they may not be working that day. Basically it's exactly the same as if you emailed someone anywhere else, be patient. Some resellers offer online Skype or MSN messenger chat services so you can chat with them in real time. Some also offer telephone numbers but calling China is expensive and you might get someone who doesn't speak English (They often use online translation software for emails). Sort out all of the details ahead of time when communicating with them. Ask any and all questions about how long it will take and how much everything will cost. Ensure you are as detailed as possible about what you want. When asking them to do a paint job you'll need to provide them with a design. Some resellers send you a photo of the frame you're interested in then it's your responsibility to mark it up in Photoshop or MS paint and send it back to them. Indicate that you will put a deposit down to begin the process then once you receive a photo of the completed frame pay the remainder. This, I believe, ensures they are on top of getting it done and it's done right. Again the back and forth communications may be a little frustrating at times if you don't hear back from them but it should be sooner than a week. If you don't hear from them in a week I would search for another reseller. Realistic turn around times for having a frame customized is around 10-30 days depending on what preferences you order, if it's a newer design it may be up to 60 days and those are to be expected considering they build the frame for the most part once the order is placed. If you want something sooner you can ask which frames they have in stock and make your decisions then.


*Sending Money to a Reseller*
Once the preferences are sorted out and you make your frame/fork choice ask them about total price and have them send you an invoice via email. Verify all is correct and ask about methods of payment. So far most will accept wire transfer, western union, and paypal, however wire transfer and western union are non-track able and I strongly suggest against that method. Use paypal and send the payment for goods and services not as a gift, regardless of what they say (They will add a small service fee for using paypal, it's to be expected because they are charged by paypal). You can dispute or hold a paypal payment should you suspect anything after the transaction has occurred. Lastly, send just a small down-payment first. Have them begin the process and let them know you'll send the remainder once the order is complete and it's ready for shipment. On that note ask them to send you a photo of the ready frame so you can see what you're getting.

*Tracking your Package*
Once the package is sent they should send you the tracking details. EMS operates out of China and works as a hand-off service. For example I live in Canada so EMS handed my package off to Canada Post once it landed in Vancouver. The tracking number will only work properly from the EMS website until it's left China. Then use the same tracking number in the local postal service to see additional details. You may have to pay 
duties on the item. They claim it as a sample or gift and place a $80 - $90 value on the items to attempt to avoid customs fees, however this is illegal and I don't condone the practice, nor do I suggest they lie. In some cases I've seen customs hold packages for longer due to this and they have the right to re-valuate the item based on a similar item purchased from within that country.

*My experiences with buying a Chinese Frame* (Here's my Finished Bike)
I was quite a bit skeptical at the beginning of this process and felt I was getting what I paid for (Low Quality Product). I began by doing as much research as possible. Found RBR to be an excellent resource with plenty of people posting in specific Chinese forums. I wanted to be extra certain I wasn't going to be ripped off so I decided to go with a stand alone reseller outside of ebay or aliexpress. There are a few of them out there such as HongFu Bikes, DengFu bikes, and some others. I found communications to be acceptable but what really got me was my representative was on MSN and was even online EST-5 from 7AM till around 10AM so that made it easy to communicate and ensure I had everything set correctly. I decided to order everything carbon from the reseller due to price. Frame (HF-FM015-ISP)/Fork (HF-FK007)/Headset (top1-1/8,down 1-1/2)/ISP Mast Topper/Extra Derailleur Hanger/Handlebars (HB003)/2x Bottle Cages (FD006)/Stem (Road alloy+carbon stem). I sent my contact a photo sample of how I wanted the bike to be finished and a week later received a mock up on a high resolution photo of the frame I chose. I sent an email back as approval and the process began. It took me 30 days before the parts were ready for shipment and during the time I was able to find my contact online via MSN. They responded to all of my questions instantly. A few days prior to shipment they emailed me a photo of the finished frame and fork. I then paid the remainder of the amount owned via paypal and a few days later it was shipped. The shipment arrived 7 days after I received the tracking number.
The box was a typical bicycle box about 4'x5' and was in good condition from the outside. I opened it and found all the parts carefully packed in layers of bubble wrap. The fork, frame and handlebars were wrapped with a thick foam wrap, and the rear dropouts and fork dropouts had the plastic spacer for lateral rigidity. The frame finish was excellent and it looked exactly like the photo. 
Assembly was uneventful except for the headset crown race. Everyone's got an opinion on how to install it, from banging it onto the steerer using PVC pipes to sanding down the steer tube. Whatever you do DO NOT sand any part down to make it fit. What I did was cut a slit in the crown race itself to allow it to naturally expand and fit on the steerer. The steerer on these forks is full carbon so in my opinion a slit will provide just enough force but not enough to crush the carbon. 
Using a torque wrench and carbon paste assemble the rest of the bike. For the first ride definitely do a short, slow ride to let all the parts settle and ensure nothing is loose. Because I was as skeptical as I was my first long ride was very slow paced and with my multi-tool. I needed to build my trust in carbon. Now after 200KM's of riding on smooth and rough roads I can confirm these frames are built to last. There are many RBR forum users who claim they've put 5000k's on these frames.
The frame itself was stiff and showed no signs of flex even under extreme power pedaling. The rear seatstays are thin, but surprisingly strong laterally. The frame absorbs minor vibrations but larger ones can be felt. The frame itself is not the lightest that exists 1250g verified but it's strong for that reason.

*Conclusion*
Building your own Chinese carbon bike is not for everyone. Time, Patience and Adventure is highly recommended but will have a huge amount of return both for experience and the glory of having a 'Custom' built bike. Most importantly have fun while you're building!




_
Disclaimer: Feel free to use this information to help you in making a decision, however when it comes to assembly be smart and have someone do it for you if you're not sure._


----------



## svard75

Done. Hope the Forum moderators will make it a sticky.

Have an issue with the poll that I opened with RBR. I also asked if it could be made into a sticky although I'm a bit skeptical it will be.


----------



## svard75

*Feel free to add manufacturers and I will update the Poll. I would also suggest adding some details with your buying/building experiences for example if you really liked the quality of the part but did not like the communication. 

Please stay on topic there are other threads that can be used to discuss Chinese Carbon frames and even threads for photos.*


----------



## TT-Rider

I don't think Tony will answer before end of January because of the chinese New-Years Holidays.

I'm waiting, too


----------



## Mr.Habanero

TT-Rider said:


> I don't think Tony will answer before end of January because of the chinese New-Years Holidays.
> 
> I'm waiting, too


Yeah, l just remembered of that. Its goning to be going on for another week or more l think, doh!


----------



## TT-Rider

I can add dnk (dinouke carbon bikes, can't post links yet, sorry) to the list. Only mailed with them up to now, but I will let you know once the order is done.

Yishunbike should also be added in my opinion.


----------



## Tobic

Thanks svard75, thats great!


----------



## svard75

Well folks it appears we're not liked here very much. I was hoping my post would become a sticky, unfortunately it is moved here and will be lost. It's a no win situation here on RBR. I completely understand that since RBR is supported by the many stores which advertise here and the stores advertising here despise our moves to buy directly from China.

Soooo....


----------



## Vee

svard75 said:


> Well folks it appears we're not liked here very much. I was hoping my post would become a sticky, unfortunately it is moved here and will be lost. It's a no win situation here on RBR. I completely understand that since RBR is supported by the many stores which advertise here and the stores advertising here despise our moves to buy directly from China.
> 
> Soooo....


Our best option is to move this and all discussions regarding chinese frames to another forum. The BIG problem with that is that we cannot expect RBR to allow us to advertise or promote the forum we wish to move to, because we are, in a sense, taking away from its viewers. RBR will continue to do exactly as it always has and merge all threads containing Chinese carbon information into this one large unmanaged thread. If we don't like it, we need to stand up and move to somewhere that can accommodate us. A new forum sprouted up recently but I will refrain from naming it so this post can stay up.

If you wish to contribute to an effort to get chinese carbon frame information sorted and organized in a central location on a different forum, please send me a PM or drop me an email. I will do my best to get you the information necessary to assist in this effort.

For now, we can continue on RBR, but I think it will be a win for the RBR forum moderators, RBR forum admins, and all of us looking to learn and contribute information regarding chinese carbon, if we could move it to a place that is both welcome, organized, and maintainable.


----------



## robc in wi

Great job svard75! Definately a must read and should be sticky.


----------



## gpcyclist25

The only thing I would add is that I do recommend putting it together yourself.

While it does require buying tools, grease, repair stand, etc., you obviously learn a ton about how the bike works, how to repair it, etc. It's an investment that pays back pretty quickly as you can service it yourself now and won't be delayed by LBS service schedules, fees, etc.


----------



## TT-Rider

Mr.Habanero said:


> Yeah, l just remembered of that. Its goning to be going on for another week or more l think, doh!


You need to wait longer, sorry.

I talked to Tony on Skype yesterday 

[17.01.2012 11:23:00] tony: because we will have holiday from 19th to 30th jan.


And regarding the mess with this Thread: I propose moving on to velobuild.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro11

I recommend we try to find another forum for this discussion. To me, it seems as if the mods / owner of this forum are trying to make this topic as inconvenient, slow and confusing as possible by the way that these threads are managed. This forum has become very buggy and unresponsive as a result. I'm not sure why this is.


----------



## medialab

nagge said:


> The more people writing about their experiences, good or bad, the better.
> 
> Anyways, my tracking number from Greatkeen has started working and my frame is currently in Hongkong, hoping for it to make it out of there before the new year, but its a slim chance. I'll hold of on any dispute until I see how long the delivery time actually is.
> 
> On a side note, I'm picking up my handlebar and stem (not from Greatkeen) later today, sent from China on the 14th with EMS, now that is fast shipping



Glad to hear you finally got an answer. Yeah, EMS is fast, I've ordered a ton of stuff using them and I don't think I've ever waited more than 5 days. That's why I'm sure my tracking number is not legit (over 2 weeks now and still no record of it). Hope your frame arrives soon.


----------



## TT-Rider

Hiro11 said:


> I recommend we try to find another forum for this discussion. To me, it seems as if the mods / owner of this forum are trying to make this topic as inconvenient, slow and confusing as possible by the way that these threads are managed. This forum has become very buggy and unresponsive as a result. I'm not sure why this is.


Same here. The Forum becomes almost unusable (Firefox freezes for almost 1 Minute and/or no Comments are shown) if you set your Forum options to show more posts than forum Default per page.


----------



## nagge

medialab said:


> Glad to hear you finally got an answer. Yeah, EMS is fast, I've ordered a ton of stuff using them and I don't think I've ever waited more than 5 days. That's why I'm sure my tracking number is not legit (over 2 weeks now and still no record of it). Hope your frame arrives soon.


That sounds worrying, did you order through Alibaba or directly from Greatkeen? I feel somewhat protected when using Alibaba and Escrow, don't know if it's just a false sensation or not, but the system with disputes and them holding the money until you confirm the merchandise has been collected seems secure to me. How it actually works in case of a dispute is something I have no idea of however.


----------



## ptsbike55

Add Carbonal to the poll as well if you can.
thanks


----------



## robc in wi

The mods started a Chinese carbon version 6 the other week because this one is too large and yet no one is using it. Set display to linear, no problems for me on I.E. As far as Alibaba Escrow goes, go to the Alibaba forums (on Alibaba) and there was enough bad experiences with Escrow to scare me away. I'll gladly pay the Paypal fee for at least a little peace of mind, although Paypal can screw people too.


----------



## robc in wi

Svard75's FAQ post answers about 75% of the n00b questions on this thread. Too much good info in it to let it disappear.


----------



## FTR

I wonder if the Mods merge every new thread started about a Specialized Venge or Look 585 or Colnago or Pinarello.
What a retarded thought process.


----------



## Vee

Anyone notice one of the UniSA guy's bikes in the Santos Tour Down Under? William Clarke, who won stage 2 today, was on what appeared to be an Fm039 that appears to be labeled Fuji. Thoughts?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/unisouthaustralia/6700524955/sizes/o/in/set-72157628845036845/


----------



## Mr.Habanero

You must have eagle eyes because l could not find what you were saying in that photo.


----------



## FTR

Here you go:

https://reviews.roadbikereview.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/2012_FUJI_SST_3.0.jpg


----------



## JackDaniels

Vee said:


> Anyone notice one of the UniSA guy's bikes in the Santos Tour Down Under? William Clarke, who won stage 2 today, was on what appeared to be an Fm039 that appears to be labeled Fuji. Thoughts?
> All sizes | DSC_3040 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


My thought is that it's a Fuji SST 1.0.


----------



## Vee

Well, at least we know where the idea for the FM039 came from :-D


----------



## TT-Rider

Wow, nice find! 

Here's even a report + photos.

reviews.roadbikereview.com/fujis-first-world-tour-win-of-2012


----------



## minch

not the same bike (IMHO)- head tube different and down tube doesn't have the distinct kink/bend that the FM039 has.

No doubt there are strong similarities, but fuji isn't using a rebadged fm039 from those pictures and their website.


----------



## Mr.SB

Chadwick890 said:


> This. I am yet to receive a email.
> 
> Psst Mr.SB follow up with that group order


Hey there! Sorry for not responding faster....Here is what Tony said

Me:
Let me know if you need anything Tony. Will there be any delay because of the new year celebration?

Tony:
yes, if you confirm those order, i will send those frame about on middle Feb.
i will make invoice and send to them before new year.

End.

So it looks like Tony may have not gotten the invoices out like he said... But I believe the ship date (middle Feb) will still stand.


----------



## tron

Vee said:


> Well, at least we know where the idea for the FM039 came from :-D


I just watched the replay and was thinking the same thing. I couldnt read the Fuji on his frame at first.


----------



## Roosterrun

Hi all,
been reading these forums for a while and wanted to say thanks for all the info and advice. I finally decided on an 56cm Non ISP FM028 from Dengfu as the bikes and the company seem to have stood the test of time and I'll be ordering at the end of the month as Chinese New Year is now happening.

I'm just getting back into road bikes after a long break so didn't want to go crazy on the spend. I'll probably be looking at a mix of SRAM Apex/Force for the build as well as a few other bits I'll pick up from Ebay/classifieds over the next few weeks. I've designed up some custom decals which I'll be printing up here as well.

Just one question and I apologise if it's been answered too many times - I'm undecided as to whether or not to get the HB003 bars. Can anyone recommend them or should I look at getting these seperately?

All in all, cant wait to get into it.


----------



## pyattbl

FM-098 seat post issue

Hi guys

I just received a DengFu FM-098 and started dry-fitting the parts. First of all, the quality of frame and custom paint is excellent (I will post a pic later). But I'm having an issue fitting the seat post into the frame. It's very, very tight... well beyond anything I've ever experienced in building carbon frames before.

Anyone have the same issues and/or ideas for a fix? I'll give it a go for real this weekend.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thedropin

thedropin said:


> I have made the decision not to build my brand new size 56 non-ISP / FM-039 I recently purchased from Hong Fu. Frame was painted to be similar to the 80's Team 7-11 frame by Eddy Merckx, however I used a newer logo and the green is a different pantone color than the original 80's frames. Wanting to sell the complete package I purchased from Hong Fu which will include the following items which includes the prices Hong Fu charged:
> 
> Frame/Fork/seatpost/seatpost clamp HF-FM039 3k BSA, $535
> Stem: HF-ST002 110mm $28
> Handlebar: HF-HB003 $60
> Headset: NO.42-ACB $15
> Headset Spacers $5
> Bottle Cages $25/2pcs
> 
> Hong Fu also charged me $95 for paint/logo's and $90 for shipping, totaling $853.00..
> 
> I am unable to upload photo's onto the forum most likely due to my new registration. You may send requests for photo's to thedropin at yahoodotcom or message me through the forum. You can view my ebay feedback under ebay member: eric-one.
> 
> Looking for offers for the full package. Add has been posted in classifieds, photo's were added.


Bumping this back up on the forum.


----------



## tron

thedropin said:


> Bumping this back up on the forum.



Disregard the PM. Your photos are in the classified section. Frame looks good though, i really like the paint scheme.


----------



## FTR

thedropin said:


> Bumping this back up on the forum.


You do realise that it is against the forum rules to "Bump" your Classified??


----------



## tyfelmingham

Got my tri frame, bars and some other little stuff from miracle trade. Dealt with mecy lin - very good communication. Arrived in a week to Australia. Can't wait to build it up!


----------



## tyfelmingham

Due to low post count:


imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/img1845t.jpg


----------



## mjdwyer23

Must be the new post -- the first ones were quite loose. Is your clamp loose?




pyattbl said:


> FM-098 seat post issue
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I just received a DengFu FM-098 and started dry-fitting the parts. First of all, the quality of frame and custom paint is excellent (I will post a pic later). But I'm having an issue fitting the seat post into the frame. It's very, very tight... well beyond anything I've ever experienced in building carbon frames before.
> 
> Anyone have the same issues and/or ideas for a fix? I'll give it a go for real this weekend.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## thedropin

FTR said:


> You do realise that it is against the forum rules to "Bump" your Classified??


Crap, sorry about that guess I need to read better before I submit. This won't happen again, and thank you for letting me know.


----------



## BrendanH

*FM015 Completed*

Finished my first build with a Dengfu FM015 non-isp bb30 3k matte the other day and have gotten about 50+ miles under it so far. The ride is pretty nice and dampens small vibrations. It is pretty responsive in climbs and sprints and handles well at 40 downhill. Cant be happier considering the price.

Dealing with Tony at Dengfu was good and shipment was really quick to SoCal. I got the Frame, seatpost, fork, bars, bottle cages and headset from them. The only issue I had with my experience was the the top of the headtube was poorly finished. The bearings would not sit in the correct position as some carbon was left and hardened on one of the inside edges. Took a little sanding but eventually I got it in perfect. 

Build spec:
Frame, Bars, cages, fork, seat post As above
FSA Stem
Full / new SRAM Force gruppo
Shimano WH R550 wheels (for now)
Fizik Arione replica/ebay saddle
SRAM bartape
Speedplay Zero
Specialized Computer

Total cost including a shop shortening chain and pressing BB was just over $1500 excluding wheels (Had them).
I haven't weighted it yet but will soon. Also some custom decals coming soon


----------



## Mr.SB

Chadwick890 said:


> As quoted above. Mr. SB is interested in doing a group buy of the new Dengfu frame FM098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far from a general count there are about 4 people interested including myself. So the question is. Is anyone else interested in going in for a group buy of the frame?
> 
> Handlebar and stems will possibly also be ordered should the individual need it. But Headsets should be mandatory with all frame orders  *my opinion there*


Hey all FM098 group buy'ers! I have moved the group buy to velobuild.com so we can all communicate easier and ensure this goes the way we want! I will update further tonight, and will PM those who have sent me an email to ensure everyone knows what is going on. The thread can be found here 

VeloBuild.com - Information on Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial - RBR group buy

Feel free to create a username and post to let me know it has worked, and that you are aware it has moved! 

I look forward to hearing from all of you, and especially getting these frames out to everyone!

Best wishes,

Mr.SB


----------



## mrcreosote

add Yishun to the poll


----------



## Mr.SB

Mr.SB said:


> Hey all FM098 group buy'ers! I have moved the group buy to velobuild.com so we can all communicate easier and ensure this goes the way we want! I will update further tonight, and will PM those who have sent me an email to ensure everyone knows what is going on. The thread can be found here
> 
> VeloBuild.com - Information on Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial - RBR group buy
> 
> Feel free to create a username and post to let me know it has worked, and that you are aware it has moved!
> 
> I look forward to hearing from all of you, and especially getting these frames out to everyone!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Mr.SB


Alright everyone!!

The list is up on velobuild so go check it out, I included others designs for the bikes so you can get an idea of how incredible these frames will look!!!!!


----------



## pyattbl

mjdwyer23 said:


> Must be the new post -- the first ones were quite loose. Is your clamp loose?


I had read in the forums that the early posts were loose. That's why I wanted to dry-fit the post I just received - was curious if the molds were fixed. Turns out it was so tight that I actually removed the clamp just to make sure it wasn't binding and still found the post very tight. Looks like they "fixed" the mold alright! 

Thanks for the reply. I'll keep trying this weekend.


----------



## timsen

Hi Guys!

I've got an question. Thinking about buying an FM039 but I don't know which size I have to choose.

The best matching sizes for me are:

- Horizontal tob tube -- 58cm
- Seat tube -- 58cm
- Head tube -- 19cm

Now does the size 58 looks okay off the FM039 but what about the setback of the frame?
Somewhere I heard that it has an setback of 2cm, does this means that size 58 will be to big for me?

I am 1,89cm long, 

Not sure if the size 56cm fits me better, only that head tube is really small.

Please help me!


----------



## JackDaniels

No one can properly fit you online. If you are right in between sizes, I'd say go smaller with a longer stem if you are going to race, or larger frame if you are not going to race. If you want a proper fitting, hit up the LBS.


----------



## persondude27

Roosterrun said:


> Just one question and I apologise if it's been answered too many times - I'm undecided as to whether or not to get the HB003 bars. Can anyone recommend them or should I look at getting these seperately?
> 
> All in all, cant wait to get into it.


Dengfu's site isn't loading for me, but if it's the 'ergo' style far that hongfu lists (here), I have one. They are short reach and raise the tops of the bars higher than the hoods. Very, very light, but not terribly stiff. I'm 145 lbs and can feel them give a little. Nothing disconcerting, but it's something to keep in mind. Otherwise, good bars, and I'm happy with them.


----------



## khsracer

*Selling my Mendiz frameset (paid spam)*

Selling me Mendiz frameset in the classified section. $300 plus shipping.
Mendiz 56 frameset - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Dukes23

*I need help*

Hey everyone,

I'm new to this site so I'm really not sure if what I am doing is correct. I've never been a member of a forum before so I hope I'm posting in the right section. Anyways, I'm looking to buy a chinese carbon frameset and noticed there are quit a few sites to choose from. I'm a recreational rider but "might" be entering in some races this year. I like the FM-001 design but can really only spend $400 with shipping. Any ideas where I can find this frame and fork for the price. I am also considering the fm-015 as well. Thanks in advance..

Matt


----------



## turbogrover

Dukes23 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site so I'm really not sure if what I am doing is correct. I've never been a member of a forum before so I hope I'm posting in the right section. Anyways, I'm looking to buy a chinese carbon frameset and noticed there are quit a few sites to choose from. I'm a recreational rider but "might" be entering in some races this year. I like the FM-001 design but can really only spend $400 with shipping. Any ideas where I can find this frame and fork for the price. I am also considering the fm-015 as well. Thanks in advance..
> 
> Matt


I'd say find something used, in good condition. You still need a seatpost, front derailleur, headset, and possibly a new stem and stem shims. That's another $200+ already.


----------



## J-dubya

*Can you Identify frame and good sources?*

I found these three frames to my liking Topride TP R820, TP R822, and the TP-R818. The geometry on the 820 is near ideal, the other two are well in range. Topride Tech, Schenzen Wallace Song has these offerings. Alibaba has the co. listed as Gold Supplier 3 years. I know it is the spring festival New Year time, but inthe preivious two or three weeks communication had been spotty, not horrible, just fits and spurts. 

1.Can anybody tell me if these frames are clones of known brand (i.e. reviewed frames)? My thinking is that I will be better able to discern which would be the best option for me if I could find some reviews.

2.Can anybody suggest alternative trading companies or manufacturers who build these frames, or similar? QC, communication, and follow through are very important.
jws


----------



## Dukes23

turbogrover said:


> I'd say find something used, in good condition. You still need a seatpost, front derailleur, headset, and possibly a new stem and stem shims. That's another $200+ already.



I have a 2004 Giant OCR 2 that I would switch over to the new frame. Just not sure if everything would fit. I know I would need a shim for the seat post though. I'm fairly new to the building part of a road bike so it would take me some time to figure everything out. 

Matt


----------



## Vee

Dukes23 said:


> I have a 2004 Giant OCR 2 that I would switch over to the new frame. Just not sure if everything would fit. I know I would need a shim for the seat post though. I'm fairly new to the building part of a road bike so it would take me some time to figure everything out.
> 
> Matt


I would say that you have a 5-10% chance at being able to piece a Chinese carbon frame together, even with all parts, for $400. Nearly all of the frames cost more than this. Plus, if you are new to riding, the chances of you needing LBS help with your build are greatly increased, and that seldom comes cheap either. I'd put out a more realistic figure of $700 IF you use your giant for parts.


----------



## Dukes23

Vee said:


> I would say that you have a 5-10% chance at being able to piece a Chinese carbon frame together, even with all parts, for $400. Nearly all of the frames cost more than this. Plus, if you are new to riding, the chances of you needing LBS help with your build are greatly increased, and that seldom comes cheap either. I'd put out a more realistic figure of $700 IF you use your giant for parts.



Thanks for the reply Vee, very helpful. Yeah I'm a broke college graduate so I dont have much money. I love riding but my giant creaks like crazy and is very annoying. I feel as though the giant is preventing me from doing more miles. Do you think most of my parts on my giant would fit (Its a 2004)? I feel as though its more of a touring bike and I'm not sure if all the parts would fit. Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## mmatrix

*why not 2nd hand market*



Dukes23 said:


> Thanks for the reply Vee, very helpful. Yeah I'm a broke college graduate so I dont have much money. I love riding but my giant creaks like crazy and is very annoying. I feel as though the giant is preventing me from doing more miles. Do you think most of my parts on my giant would fit (Its a 2004)? I feel as though its more of a touring bike and I'm not sure if all the parts would fit. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt


hey dukes. there is a new group set this year which is Di2 ultegra and many bike riders will be up grading their bikes to this new group set, therefore the 2nd hand market will be full of great bikes at very reasonable prices. for your budget i think you will get better value looking for a 2nd hand bike in great nick than trying to purchase a new frame and using your 2004 group set.


----------



## Gatchaman

Are there any cyclocross frames with v-brakes pegs? Seems I've only been able to find road bike frames with very short chain stay tube lengths and no v-brake support.


----------



## Chadwick890

Gatchaman said:


> Are there any cyclocross frames with v-brakes pegs? Seems I've only been able to find road bike frames with very short chain stay tube lengths and no v-brake support.


You mean something like this 2011 year new Cyclo cross bicycle&full carbon frame&fork Fm058 - Detailed info for 2011 year new Cyclo cross bicycle&full carbon frame&fork Fm058,full carbon cyclo cross bike,2011 year new Cyclo cross bicycle&full carbon frame&fork Fm058,FM058 on Ali ??


----------



## Gatchaman

Chadwick890 said:


> You mean something like this [link removed]


Yes. Exactly like that. But, I don't want to order 610 pieces. I just want one. And, no price is listed.


----------



## Chadwick890

Gatchaman said:


> Yes. Exactly like that. But, I don't want to order 610 pieces. I just want one. And, no price is listed.


Hehe im sure you can get just one  Just email them and ask 
But you know its Chinese New Year now so you'll have to wait a few weeks till they get back. Just a heads up.


----------



## FTR

You have not read any of these threads have you?
Dendgfu is probably the most commonly used seller here.
You CAN buy 1 piece.
You just need to contact them and ask for the price.


----------



## Gatchaman

FTR said:


> You have not read any of these threads have you?
> Dendgfu is probably the most commonly used seller here.
> You CAN buy 1 piece.
> You just need to contact them and ask for the price.


I just got a reply from an eBay seller and was told that the cyclocross frames are not in stock and to wait 3 months.


----------



## FTR

Was that Dengfu?
Or Hongfu?
Or Miracle Trade?
Or Gotobike?
Or Carbonzone?
those are the guys who get used here the most.

Sorry, I have no idea who the ebay sellers are.


----------



## Gatchaman

FTR said:


> Was that Dengfu?
> Or Hongfu?
> Or Miracle Trade?
> Or Gotobike?
> Or Carbonzone?
> those are the guys who get used here the most.
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea who the ebay sellers are.


The seller was alibaba808. I dunno what company he works for.


----------



## kweenam

Dear Friends,

My Build .... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chadwick890

kweenam said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My Build .... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wholly spacers Batman. Looks good though.
How are you finding the ride quality ect??


----------



## Commesso_dk

kweenam said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My Build .... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Looks great!
Please specify size of frame, and distance from BB to top of seat...


----------



## Dukes23

mmatrix said:


> hey dukes. there is a new group set this year which is Di2 ultegra and many bike riders will be up grading their bikes to this new group set, therefore the 2nd hand market will be full of great bikes at very reasonable prices. for your budget i think you will get better value looking for a 2nd hand bike in great nick than trying to purchase a new frame and using your 2004 group set.


mmatrix thanks for the reply. That's a good point, I'll have to look into some older bikes. I would like to build my own bike because I thought it would be a good way to learn how to do everything on the bike. Do you have any experience with these chinese carbon frames? 

Matt


----------



## hcarreathers

Dukes23 said:


> mmatrix thanks for the reply. That's a good point, I'll have to look into some older bikes. I would like to build my own bike because I thought it would be a good way to learn how to do everything on the bike. Do you have any experience with these chinese carbon frames?
> 
> Matt


I just built up a mountain bike exactly like you are talking about. Of course I had problems but I was able to do it for cheap. I ended up spending about $300 or so including trips to the LBS. I had to buy a new frame, fork, shifters, brake levers, rear mech, and cranks. Sales are your friend but it took me about a year to find all the parts. It is a good way to learn how it works but my advise is don't be afraid to take it to the LBS for help. You don't want to be riding downhill and the thing falls apart.


----------



## ReConnect

*Time rxrs*

head over to "cycklingyong"...
ohh so now its time for a TIME clone?!? wow this is the sh*t isn´t it? still always for the small ones, since i do need 58cm 


Any one baught/ordered this beuty yet?


Well will not be surpriset to se a Chipollini frame from this guy soon...


----------



## bikerdude221

Gatchaman said:


> The seller was alibaba808. I dunno what company he works for.


Hey Gatchaman, here is the direct website page for Dengfu Bikes

DengFuBieks

Their contact info is there also (Email, MSN and Skype)


----------



## Gatchaman

Thanks, bikerdude221!

But, sadly, no cyclocross frames.

EDIT! I found one.


----------



## mmatrix

Dukes23 said:


> mmatrix thanks for the reply. That's a good point, I'll have to look into some older bikes. I would like to build my own bike because I thought it would be a good way to learn how to do everything on the bike. Do you have any experience with these chinese carbon frames?
> 
> Matt


Hi there Dukes

If you can bake a cake then you can build a bike.
I have raced Mt bikes for many years and equip often gets broken so am always replacing parts rebuilding bikes etc but here is a few tips for first time builders.
Get the correct tools for the job. Know which tools you will need for which parts and check they fit before starting your build.
Set every thing out in front of you and follow a plan. I.e. work out what part of the bike you are going to build first, have the tools and parts set out for this bit of the build and follow instructions as you would baking a cake.
Get on YouTube and watch as many videos as possible on how to build a bike.
Read the instruction on the parts. I.e. shimano parts come with instructions on how to install and are very clear, I never used to read them, but as an example once I did I was amazed at how much easier it was installing and tuning the front derailleur by following their instructions.
Find a mate that has more knowledge and experience building bikes that you can ring to get you out of trouble if you get stuck.
Give yourself plenty of time and don't rush the build or force anything.
Enjoy it, it is fun and it is NOT brain surgery.


What did one brain surgeon say to the other when he made a slip with the scalpel ? Lucky I wasn't building a bike.

ie


----------



## kweenam

Commesso_dk said:


> Looks great!
> Please specify size of frame, and distance from BB to top of seat...


Size= 50cm
BB to Top = 50cm

visit : www.greatkeenbike.com for bike size


----------



## J-dubya

*PlanetX SL Pro or Archtek FM101cf?*

The FM101cf has internal cable routing and claims 950g (small) and no decals. I read a couple of marginal and poor experiences with ArchTek -not confidence inspiring. Maybe an airbag frame (how much difference is this? marketing hype or significant?

The Planet X is a proven performer, super smooth wall @ 1120g it's not junky chic skinny but not a porker either. Do you know if it is easy to remove the PX decals?
jws


----------



## persondude27

J-dubya said:


> The FM101cf has internal cable routing and claims 950g (small) and no decals. I read a couple of marginal and poor experiences with ArchTek -not confidence inspiring. Maybe an airbag frame (how much difference is this? marketing hype or significant?
> 
> The Planet X is a proven performer, super smooth wall @ 1120g it's not junky chic skinny but not a porker either. Do you know if it is easy to remove the PX decals?
> jws


From my understanding, it is not. I believe they are paint, like most real frames - ie, sand off the clear coat, remove paint, repaint if you want to, and then re-clear coat.


----------



## brenmann1

G'day all,

I just got a quote for the MC055 REUV frame from Miracle Trade for $650US. Has anyone pulled the trigger on one of these yet? I realise it's a new frame but seems a bit steep for chinese carbon. Any thoughts? 
Cheers.


----------



## teknohippy

Anyone know what's happened to carbonzone on ebay? eBay My World - carbonzone suddenly has no items for sale.


----------



## maxxevv

teknohippy said:


> Anyone know what's happened to carbonzone on ebay? eBay My World - carbonzone suddenly has no items for sale.


Its the Chinese Lunar New Year now ... they are probably offline till at least the end of the week.


----------



## teknohippy

Ah, all the items will have reached their time out then and not been refreshed.


----------



## robc in wi

Yep it's brand new and that's why it's expensive. I don't think it's even available yet so no one has one. The cheaper frames are the open mold types that have been around for a few years. I have no problem recommending Miracle, my mc008 arrived on Saturday and I'm extemely happy with it.


----------



## Commesso_dk

kweenam said:


> Size= 50cm
> BB to Top = 50cm
> 
> visit : www.greatkeenbike.com for bike size


If the frame is a size 50 there is no way that the distance from BB to top of seat is 50 as well...


----------



## mjb152

fm-039 owners. have you had any issues with the aero seat post/clamp ?
my post kept slipping, I added some carbon paste which has helped a bit, but it still slips on the commute. I'm torquing it up to around 6nm, and not sure now much higher I can go with the clamp ?
Can anyone suggest an alternative clamp I can replace it with ?


----------



## pyattbl

*FM-098 Build complete*

Hi all. Just finished my latest project, a Dengfu FM-098 for my brother in law. We went with a simple custom paint design, and an English bottom bracket, in a 58 cm size. Dengfu also provided the carbon handlebars, stem, seatpost, headset, and bottle cages. Delivery from Shenzen, China to North Carolina, USA was about 30 days or so after payment by PayPal, which more than met our needs. 

My Brother-in-law provided the components:

- Easton EA90 Wheels/Continental Gatorskin tires
- Complete SRAM Red group (50/34 compact front/11-28 rear)
- Specialized saddle (will be changed once he makes a decision on black one)
- Look pedals

The frame/fork went together easily enough. The Dengfu supplied headset installed and worked fine (with the help of my trusty PVC pipe headset installation tool). The frame is square (i.e. wheels sit in center of frame when installed in dropouts...). The internally routed cables are fully piped together from entry to exit, and the tubes were clean and relatively frictionless. I did have to gently tap the seatpost into position - the fit is very tight, but it wasn't a problem in the end. Finally, the paint is perfect (no chips/voids, all the stripe and letters have clean edges, and the clearcoat is smooth). 

This is the first SRAM group I have ever set up, and I found it as simple to install as any Shimano stuff I've used before. The shifting feel is certainly different - and maybe a little louder as it jumps from gear to gear, but man, it's precise. I'm not a SRAM-convert yet, but I am a fan.

I rode the bike a little just to fine-tune the derailleurs and such, then followed Brother-in-law on the 15 mile maiden voyage yesterday. I know he's having a bit of "new bike syndrome", but you should have seen the smile on his face! I hope to be able to pass on some real ride report data soon.

I'll summarize: This frame is beautiful. Dengfu did a great job of transforming my rough paint job drawings into a very nice paint design, then they implemented it flawlessly. Mechanically, everything worked like a champ. And I've become a fan of SRAM Red components. All in all, it was a good weekend!


----------



## fluppy

@ teknohippy
regarding carbonzone on ebay. 

The items are still available but you need the direct link. Example:
ebay.com/itm/New-full-Carbon-Road-bike-Frame-Fork-54cm-matt-black-headset-/180743966018?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2a152e0d42

But i get the message: This seller is currently away until January 30, 2012, and is not processing orders at this time. You can add this item to your watch list to purchase later.


----------



## bushidokawi

kweenam said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My Build .... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


looks great kweenam



who the hell keeps giving neg reps to people posting pictures of their china builds? you need to get the f*** out of this thread. you know who you are


----------



## tron

Does anyone know of an online tool that I can use to sketch out a paint design?


----------



## ptsbike55

If you have a picture of your frame, you can open it in paint and there are some tools that you can design with.


----------



## GeneT

I like the 3rd, it looks like the Italian brand I never heard of but has to be real.


----------



## mfuchs

bushidokawi said:


> looks great kweenam
> 
> 
> 
> who the hell keeps giving neg reps to people posting pictures of their china builds? you need to get the f*** out of this thread. you know who you are


I just took care of it. In the green now. Welcome to the Chinese frame forum. You haven't arrived until Robdamanii has hit you with negative rep.


----------



## brenmann1

robc in wi said:


> Yep it's brand new and that's why it's expensive. I don't think it's even available yet so no one has one. The cheaper frames are the open mold types that have been around for a few years. I have no problem recommending Miracle, my mc008 arrived on Saturday and I'm extemely happy with it.


robc in wi,

Any chance you could let me know how your build goes with the MC008, I'm leaning that way myself. Seems to be a solid frame. Did you go ISP or non ISP? Also, how long did it take to be delivered?
Thanks.


----------



## Dukes23

mmatrix said:


> Hi there Dukes
> 
> If you can bake a cake then you can build a bike.
> I have raced Mt bikes for many years and equip often gets broken so am always replacing parts rebuilding bikes etc but here is a few tips for first time builders.
> Get the correct tools for the job. Know which tools you will need for which parts and check they fit before starting your build.
> Set every thing out in front of you and follow a plan. I.e. work out what part of the bike you are going to build first, have the tools and parts set out for this bit of the build and follow instructions as you would baking a cake.
> Get on YouTube and watch as many videos as possible on how to build a bike.
> Read the instruction on the parts. I.e. shimano parts come with instructions on how to install and are very clear, I never used to read them, but as an example once I did I was amazed at how much easier it was installing and tuning the front derailleur by following their instructions.
> Find a mate that has more knowledge and experience building bikes that you can ring to get you out of trouble if you get stuck.
> Give yourself plenty of time and don't rush the build or force anything.
> Enjoy it, it is fun and it is NOT brain surgery.
> 
> 
> What did one brain surgeon say to the other when he made a slip with the scalpel ? Lucky I wasn't building a bike.
> 
> ie


Thanks for the tips!! When it comes to the tools to use, do I need to buy certain ones or can I just use the ones I have in the garage? For instance, the BB. Is there a certain tool to use for that?


----------



## robc in wi

Brenman1
I won't be building it up for a while, money is tight, it's winter here, and some of the parts are on my main bike which is on the trainer. I went with non-ISP because the Chinese mast toppers are heavy and so so quality. Good toppers are $180 so I just went with a regular post. Communications with Miracle were excellent in terms of timelyness but I had a few issues with their translating my wishes. 28 days for paint and logo, 9 days shipped to Wisconsin. Very happy with the frame, very strong rear triangle which is what I wanted for climbing and sprinting. I will post some pics later tonight.


----------



## brenmann1

robc in wi said:


> Brenman1
> I won't be building it up for a while, money is tight, it's winter here, and some of the parts are on my main bike which is on the trainer. I went with non-ISP because the Chinese mast toppers are heavy and so so quality. Good toppers are $180 so I just went with a regular post. Communications with Miracle were excellent in terms of timelyness but I had a few issues with their translating my wishes. 28 days for paint and logo, 9 days shipped to Wisconsin. Very happy with the frame, very strong rear triangle which is what I wanted for climbing and sprinting. I will post some pics later tonight.


Hi Rob,

Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.
Cheers


----------



## Mr.SB

pyattbl said:


> Hi all. Just finished my latest project, a Dengfu FM-098 for my brother in law. We went with a simple custom paint design, and an English bottom bracket, in a 58 cm size. Dengfu also provided the carbon handlebars, stem, seatpost, headset, and bottle cages. Delivery from Shenzen, China to North Carolina, USA was about 30 days or so after payment by PayPal, which more than met our needs.
> 
> My Brother-in-law provided the components:
> 
> - Easton EA90 Wheels/Continental Gatorskin tires
> - Complete SRAM Red group (50/34 compact front/11-28 rear)
> - Specialized saddle (will be changed once he makes a decision on black one)
> - Look pedals
> 
> The frame/fork went together easily enough. The Dengfu supplied headset installed and worked fine (with the help of my trusty PVC pipe headset installation tool). The frame is square (i.e. wheels sit in center of frame when installed in dropouts...). The internally routed cables are fully piped together from entry to exit, and the tubes were clean and relatively frictionless. I did have to gently tap the seatpost into position - the fit is very tight, but it wasn't a problem in the end. Finally, the paint is perfect (no chips/voids, all the stripe and letters have clean edges, and the clearcoat is smooth).
> 
> This is the first SRAM group I have ever set up, and I found it as simple to install as any Shimano stuff I've used before. The shifting feel is certainly different - and maybe a little louder as it jumps from gear to gear, but man, it's precise. I'm not a SRAM-convert yet, but I am a fan.
> 
> I rode the bike a little just to fine-tune the derailleurs and such, then followed Brother-in-law on the 15 mile maiden voyage yesterday. I know he's having a bit of "new bike syndrome", but you should have seen the smile on his face! I hope to be able to pass on some real ride report data soon.
> 
> I'll summarize: This frame is beautiful. Dengfu did a great job of transforming my rough paint job drawings into a very nice paint design, then they implemented it flawlessly. Mechanically, everything worked like a champ. And I've become a fan of SRAM Red components. All in all, it was a good weekend!


The bike looks great! Congratulations on the build! Keep us updated on some ride data as you get it.


----------



## robc in wi

*My Miracle MC008*

I frequented this thread for about 3 months before deciding what frame I wanted to buy. The geometry of the 008 seemed to fit my long leg/short torso over the fm15/fm028/fm098 that I was considering. I thought hard about the stealth matte finish but decided that as an older citizen racer there is nothing stealthy about me. I went for a variation of one of Miracle's stock paint schemes (like Serve from Holland) but went with cobalt blue/white/gloss 3K instead of red/white/black. Went with my team's logo on the down tube and was supposed to have "Miracle" on the fork and seat stay only but I/they lost something in translation and ended up with the nonsensical "Kenetic Design", High performance Carbon Tech" etc. as well. I think it actually looks pretty good and the paint/frame are better than I had hoped for. Really beefy rear triangle and the head tube does actually measure 176mm so I won't need a stack of spacers. Long term is a Rival possibly Force group and BBW Black Race 11 wheels but for now it will get the 105 group and Ultegra/CXP33 wheelset from my other bike. The pictures don't do justice to the blue, it has a tiny metal flake finish and the clear coat is really smooth.




































My camera and the white background/sunlight make the blue look lighter than it really is.


----------



## mtbboy41

Looks great Rob. I am waiting patiently for mine. Did you get any components from Miracle for it like seatpost or stem?


----------



## rwhsurf

.....


----------



## baptizare

Hi guys,

This my first road bike and I want to thank you the forum members for all the threat discussions that I use for my purchased and set up. These are the set up :

FLX-FR- 305 frame form Flyxii, 105 gruppo except the FSA SL-K Light Mega Exo Chainset - Schwalbe Ultermo ZX on Mavic Aksium Race wheelset - FSA intergrated handlebar/stem - Fizik Tundra saddle taken form my MTB (soon to be replaced with a proper roadbike saddle) The decals was done by my riding friend that run a cutting sticker shop.

Still need to get uses to the roadbike riding position and cut the steer tube. Next agenda to replaced the wheel with lighter carbon rim. So far the ride feel stiff and very quick to accelerate compare to my MTB 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/firman_images/6758775845/" title="crociato custom carbon roadbike by gunawan_firman, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6758775845_b6678d3edd_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="crociato custom carbon roadbike"></a>[/IMG]

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/firman_images/6758758125/" title="crociato rear mech by gunawan_firman, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6758758125_e053ba1573_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="crociato rear mech"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/firman_images/6758758123/" title="cockpit by gunawan_firman, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6758758123_673ab3cb70_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="cockpit"></a>


----------



## GA1911

Placed an order for a Hong Fu FM015 last week. I have been researching this for about six months, and decided on the Hong Fu. Unfortunately, they do not have a BB30 in the frame size I need, so the wait is on. The Chinese New Year will add a little more delay, and Jenny estimated a ship date in mid March. I contacted Deng Fu to possibly buy from them, but they never responded to my email. Jenny always responded within 24 hours. The bike will be built up with a Sram Force/Red combo that I purchased with a mix of new, take-off, and used. My goal is to build a 17 pound bike(58cm) for $2500, and it looks like that will be attainable.


----------



## brenmann1

robc in wi,

Thanks for the info and photo's. Looks great.
Cheers


----------



## robc in wi

mtbboy41 said:


> Looks great Rob. I am waiting patiently for mine. Did you get any components from Miracle for it like seatpost or stem?


I got a headset, carbon spacers, and 2 bottle cages. I almost got a seat post too but figured I would use what I have on hand. I haven't heard good things about the carbon stems.


----------



## ms6073

baptizare said:


> FLX-FR- 305 frame form Flyxii, 105 gruppo except the FSA SL-K Light Mega Exo Chainset - Schwalbe Ultermo ZX on Mavic Aksium Race wheelset - FSA intergrated handlebar/stem - Fizik Tundra saddle taken form my MTB (soon to be replaced with a proper roadbike saddle) The decals was done by my riding friend that run a cutting sticker shop.
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/firman_images/6758758123/" title="cockpit by gunawan_firman, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6758758123_673ab3cb70_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="cockpit"></a>


Nice - where did you get the FSA Plasma handlebar from? I ask because your bar eppears to have a different/more subdued graphic set than the 2011 sets I have?


----------



## relsah

pyattbl said:


> I had read in the forums that the early posts were loose. That's why I wanted to dry-fit the post I just received - was curious if the molds were fixed. Turns out it was so tight that I actually removed the clamp just to make sure it wasn't binding and still found the post very tight. Looks like they "fixed" the mold alright!
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll keep trying this weekend.


I received my FM098 last night and I had exactly the same problem as yours with regards to the seatpost being tight. How did you solve this problem? Did you have to use a longer bolt for the clamp?

Thanks


----------



## powking12

Well I might as well post too. I have ordered a FM015 in UD matte from Hong Fu along with some 50mm carbon clincher in UD gloss. Bike will be built up with Chorus 11. Production time quoted to me by Jenny is in the neighborhood of 70 days so won't ship until April but I can't ride anything here now anyway.

Delayed gratification is good, right?


----------



## robc in wi

GA1911 said:


> Placed an order for a Hong Fu FM015 last week. I have been researching this for about six months, and decided on the Hong Fu. Unfortunately, they do not have a BB30 in the frame size I need, so the wait is on. The Chinese New Year will add a little more delay, and Jenny estimated a ship date in mid March. I contacted Deng Fu to possibly buy from them, but they never responded to my email. Jenny always responded within 24 hours. The bike will be built up with a Sram Force/Red combo that I purchased with a mix of new, take-off, and used. My goal is to build a 17 pound bike(58cm) for $2500, and it looks like that will be attainable.


I know you already have your stuff but if you go to the SRAM forum on this site the concensus seems to be Red shifters with all else Rival. Same guts as the Red and only slightly heavier. That is the route that I hope to go with mine. With your build, sub 17 is a good possibility, especially with a light wheelset.


----------



## Chadwick890

GA1911 said:


> Placed an order for a Hong Fu FM015 last week. I have been researching this for about six months, and decided on the Hong Fu. Unfortunately, they do not have a BB30 in the frame size I need, so the wait is on. The Chinese New Year will add a little more delay, and Jenny estimated a ship date in mid March. I contacted Deng Fu to possibly buy from them, but they never responded to my email. Jenny always responded within 24 hours. The bike will be built up with a Sram Force/Red combo that I purchased with a mix of new, take-off, and used. My goal is to build a 17 pound bike(58cm) for $2500, and it looks like that will be attainable.


Chinese new year was actually the other day, so you might get a response from Dengfu on monday. Dengfu have been off work since about the Wednesday 2 weeks before Chinese New Year so that is why your having a hard time contacting them.
I would of said wait until you can confirm that Hongfu are the only ones. But just my suggestion.


----------



## pyattbl

relsah said:


> I received my FM098 last night and I had exactly the same problem as yours with regards to the seatpost being tight. How did you solve this problem? Did you have to use a longer bolt for the clamp?
> 
> Thanks


Relsah

Even with the clamp removed, the seat post was tight during dry-fit. A longer clamp bolt won't make it easier... the seat tube/seat post dimensions are just close. Anyhow, When I finally built the bike last weekend, I was able to make it all work. Here's how:

1. Carefully measure the bottom-bracket to seat-post top height from an old bike that fit well. That will give the limit of how far you need to insert the seat post.
2. Put the seat post in the freezer. I have done this with steerers when installing headsets, and they seem to shrink a little
3. Put just a little grease in the end of the seat tube. I know, there is a fear grease will cause slippage during use... but this post was so tight I was willing to take the risk
4. Remove the seat post from the freezer, and start it into the seat tube by hand.
5. Place something semi-soft, like a block of wood wrapped in a rag, on top of the seat post - I used 5 beer coasters that happened to be lying around-and lightly tap the seat post into the seat tube with a hammer. I know this sounds harsh, but tap (don't hit) and use something between the hammer head and the seat post. It will eventually start sliding into the tube. 
6. Keep measuring the bottom-bracket to seat-post top height. When you get within an inch or so of your ideal measurement, install a seat and try the bike for fit. 
7. Make small adjustments by removing the seat, placing the wood/coasters back on the post, and tapping down the post. By the time you get 80% of the way toward your ideal measurement, it won't take much force at all to slide some more post in.
8. If you do happen to want to raise the seat post in the future, you will be able to do so by having a friend hold the bike upside down, placing a block of wood under the installed seat, and tapping the block of wood to ease the seat out - this is good to know if you install the post too far initially like I did!

I know that hitting carbon with a hammer seems weird, but I was out of ideas when I tried this process. But I took a lot of time and care, was as gentle as possible, and all is well.

Good luck!


----------



## GA1911

I found some Force take-off levers on eBay complete with cables and saved about $200 over new, so that helped my decision. Actually most of the group I either bought used or as take-offs with the bottom bracket bearing set, cassette, front derailleur, and chain purchased new in the box. As to Deng Fu, I thought they may be on vacation early, but Jenny was working so she got the sale. This build is not a huge rush, as I like to build bikes over the winter. I have the Lynskey I built last year, so I have a nice bike to ride. Next year I'm thinking a custom steel bike, but have not decided on which builder.


----------



## Serve

robc in wi said:


> I frequented this thread for about 3 months before deciding what frame I wanted to buy. The geometry of the 008 seemed to fit my long leg/short torso over the fm15/fm028/fm098 that I was considering. I thought hard about the stealth matte finish but decided that as an older citizen racer there is nothing stealthy about me. I went for a variation of one of Miracle's stock paint schemes (like Serve from Holland) but went with cobalt blue/white/gloss 3K instead of red/white/black. Went with my team's logo on the down tube and was supposed to have "Miracle" on the fork and seat stay only but I/they lost something in translation and ended up with the nonsensical "Kenetic Design", High performance Carbon Tech" etc. as well. I think it actually looks pretty good and the paint/frame are better than I had hoped for. Really beefy rear triangle and the head tube does actually measure 176mm so I won't need a stack of spacers. Long term is a Rival possibly Force group and BBW Black Race 11 wheels but for now it will get the 105 group and Ultegra/CXP33 wheelset from my other bike. The pictures don't do justice to the blue, it has a tiny metal flake finish and the clear coat is really smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My camera and the white background/sunlight make the blue look lighter than it really is.


This looks realy nice
Serve from holland


----------



## cardinalfire

Mr.SB said:


> Alright everyone!!
> 
> The list is up on velobuild so go check it out, I included others designs for the bikes so you can get an idea of how incredible these frames will look!!!!!


Hi there, how much is the pirce difference when I join the group buy, versus buying the same frame fm098 solo? Thanks!


----------



## cardinalfire

Hi guys,

I'm a noob in this forum. Can I ask if anybody here has experience purchasing from CyclingYong? What's the review about him so far? Thanks!


----------



## Tetra

Hi Rob in WI,

I am looking at the same frame, and will most likely get one by our spring. It looks real good, and I like the geometry as well. Please let us know about your build. Perhaps you can give an impression about the steerer tube. It is hard to tell too much from the photo. Do you see it as sturdy? Looking at it from the inside out does it seem solid? Any thoughts on the headset? Did you get one with the frame or you waiting to buy one. If so I would be curious which one you choose, an FSA or another. 

Anyway I might see you on the road this summer if you are in the southern part of the state. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## drbadger

cardinalfire said:


> Hi there, how much is the pirce difference when I join the group buy, versus buying the same frame fm098 solo? Thanks!


IIRC the group price is US465, the price I was quoted alone was US668 (+ painting + shipping)


----------



## Gatchaman

Anybody here purchase the FM058 cyclocross frame from Dengfu?


----------



## robc in wi

To me the steerer tube looks really good, especially compared to some of the rough looking ones way earlier in this thread. I will try to post another picture. I bought a headset from Miracle (Neco brand?) just because I figured it would save some hassles trying to find a match here. I have read that they work just fine and you can't go wrong for $15. I will be doing a bunch of Wisport Race Series citizen races this spring and summer but do most of my riding in the hills around Baraboo.

edit: if you want to see nice 008 build check out Serve from Holland's pictures of his on page 225.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I got my replacement seat post today. No more front-rear wobble, fits great. I didn't have so much trouble installing it as the other posters have. Can't wait to get on the road. 



pyattbl said:


> Relsah
> 
> Even with the clamp removed, the seat post was tight during dry-fit. A longer clamp bolt won't make it easier... the seat tube/seat post dimensions are just close. Anyhow, When I finally built the bike last weekend, I was able to make it all work. Here's how:
> 
> 1. Carefully measure the bottom-bracket to seat-post top height from an old bike that fit well. That will give the limit of how far you need to insert the seat post.
> 2. Put the seat post in the freezer. I have done this with steerers when installing headsets, and they seem to shrink a little
> 3. Put just a little grease in the end of the seat tube. I know, there is a fear grease will cause slippage during use... but this post was so tight I was willing to take the risk
> 4. Remove the seat post from the freezer, and start it into the seat tube by hand.
> 5. Place something semi-soft, like a block of wood wrapped in a rag, on top of the seat post - I used 5 beer coasters that happened to be lying around-and lightly tap the seat post into the seat tube with a hammer. I know this sounds harsh, but tap (don't hit) and use something between the hammer head and the seat post. It will eventually start sliding into the tube.
> 6. Keep measuring the bottom-bracket to seat-post top height. When you get within an inch or so of your ideal measurement, install a seat and try the bike for fit.
> 7. Make small adjustments by removing the seat, placing the wood/coasters back on the post, and tapping down the post. By the time you get 80% of the way toward your ideal measurement, it won't take much force at all to slide some more post in.
> 8. If you do happen to want to raise the seat post in the future, you will be able to do so by having a friend hold the bike upside down, placing a block of wood under the installed seat, and tapping the block of wood to ease the seat out - this is good to know if you install the post too far initially like I did!
> 
> I know that hitting carbon with a hammer seems weird, but I was out of ideas when I tried this process. But I took a lot of time and care, was as gentle as possible, and all is well.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## fab4

*Tracking Number*

Is anybody familiar with this tracking number (EX006####21SG ) format? Greatkeen gave me that tracking # for a carbon frame I ordered. I couldn't get any tracking results from EMS, Hong Kong Post, USPS, DHL, China Post, Fedex, nor UPS. Does Greatkeen uses any other shipping company besides the ones I mentioned?


----------



## kweenam

fab4 said:


> Is anybody familiar with this tracking number (EX006####21SG ) format? Greatkeen gave me that tracking # for a carbon frame I ordered. I couldn't get any tracking results from EMS, Hong Kong Post, USPS, DHL, China Post, Fedex, nor UPS. Does Greatkeen uses any other shipping company besides the ones I mentioned?


Dear Friend,

Is Singapore Post Office - speedpost
Please use the address: Speedpost to track your item.


----------



## fab4

kweenam said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Is Singapore Post Office - speedpost
> Please use the address: Speedpost to track your item.


Thanks. I'll try that. Singapore???


----------



## kweenam

kweenam said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Is Singapore Post Office - speedpost
> Please use the address: Speedpost to track your item.


But is only the item is in Singapore.
When item out of the country please check your local post office.


----------



## relsah

pyattbl said:


> Relsah
> 
> Even with the clamp removed, the seat post was tight during dry-fit. A longer clamp bolt won't make it easier... the seat tube/seat post dimensions are just close. Anyhow, When I finally built the bike last weekend, I was able to make it all work. Here's how:
> 
> 1. Carefully measure the bottom-bracket to seat-post top height from an old bike that fit well. That will give the limit of how far you need to insert the seat post.
> 2. Put the seat post in the freezer. I have done this with steerers when installing headsets, and they seem to shrink a little
> 3. Put just a little grease in the end of the seat tube. I know, there is a fear grease will cause slippage during use... but this post was so tight I was willing to take the risk
> 4. Remove the seat post from the freezer, and start it into the seat tube by hand.
> 5. Place something semi-soft, like a block of wood wrapped in a rag, on top of the seat post - I used 5 beer coasters that happened to be lying around-and lightly tap the seat post into the seat tube with a hammer. I know this sounds harsh, but tap (don't hit) and use something between the hammer head and the seat post. It will eventually start sliding into the tube.
> 6. Keep measuring the bottom-bracket to seat-post top height. When you get within an inch or so of your ideal measurement, install a seat and try the bike for fit.
> 7. Make small adjustments by removing the seat, placing the wood/coasters back on the post, and tapping down the post. By the time you get 80% of the way toward your ideal measurement, it won't take much force at all to slide some more post in.
> 8. If you do happen to want to raise the seat post in the future, you will be able to do so by having a friend hold the bike upside down, placing a block of wood under the installed seat, and tapping the block of wood to ease the seat out - this is good to know if you install the post too far initially like I did!
> 
> I know that hitting carbon with a hammer seems weird, but I was out of ideas when I tried this process. But I took a lot of time and care, was as gentle as possible, and all is well.
> 
> Good luck!


i will surely try your approach.

how long did you put the seatpost in the freezer?

so after all's been said and done, were you able to use the clamp bolt that came with the package?

thanks for your help


----------



## pyattbl

relsah said:


> i will surely try your approach.
> 
> how long did you put the seatpost in the freezer?
> 
> so after all's been said and done, were you able to use the clamp bolt that came with the package?
> 
> thanks for your help


Hi Relsa

The seat post was in the freezer several hours. I put it in then went out to run errands one morning. I would suggest an hour is plenty. And yes, the stock clamp and bolt were used. No issues.

Good luck!


----------



## wiRIDEfast

use avery tracker. it will track any type of tracking number. If it doesnt find it, it either has not been posted or is not a real tracking number

just google avery tracker


----------



## J-dubya

Dukes23 said:


> I have a 2004 Giant OCR 2 that I would switch over to the new frame. Just not sure if everything would fit. I know I would need a shim for the seat post though. I'm fairly new to the building part of a road bike so it would take me some time to figure everything out.
> 
> Matt



Planet X UK has their SL Pro frameset on sale for ~270USD +fork ~80USD

Good frame, SSW I think produced by Xpace a proven performer and known quantity form a reputable company with warranty with boots on the ground here in the US. It doesn't have BB30 or internal cables, or tapered 1.125- 1.5 steer tube,--you'd be hard pressed to to find a used TCR on Ebay for that price. 
jws


----------



## dbwithcheese

hi all

apologies in advance, 

i've spent the best part of an hour looking for dina or jennys e-mail address for hongfu.

could somone please clarify if hongfu is the honfu url or the e-hongfu?


----------



## Dukes23

J-dubya said:


> Planet X UK has their SL Pro frameset on sale for ~270USD +fork ~80USD
> 
> Good frame, SSW I think produced by Xpace a proven performer and known quantity form a reputable company with warranty with boots on the ground here in the US. It doesn't have BB30 or internal cables, or tapered 1.125- 1.5 steer tube,--you'd be hard pressed to to find a used TCR on Ebay for that price.
> jws


Thanks for the info!!! I had no clue about that website or company. That SL Pro frame looks really nice. I was thinking of a chinese carbon but now I think I might change my mind. Has anyone had any experience with the Planet X SL Pro frame, or even Planet X as a company? Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## thatkidduffy

Dukes23 said:


> Thanks for the info!!! I had no clue about that website or company. That SL Pro frame looks really nice. I was thinking of a chinese carbon but now I think I might change my mind. Has anyone had any experience with the Planet X SL Pro frame, or even Planet X as a company? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt


a good friend of mine got an SL full bike from them early last year.

He absolutely loves it, and Planet X have been spot on service wise too. I have seen people raise the concernt that the frame itself is rather 'small' geometry wise, ie the front triangle is smaller than some frames, but it really suits him as he's around 5'7" and has a medium.

hope that is of some use.


----------



## persondude27

dbwithcheese said:


> hi all
> 
> apologies in advance,
> 
> i've spent the best part of an hour looking for dina or jennys e-mail address for hongfu.
> 
> could somone please clarify if hongfu is the honfu url or the e-hongfu?


I used e-Hongfu.
E-hongfu-Bikes

I bought an FM015 from them, and the only thing that was missing was $2 worth of spacers. Not a big deal.

Dengfu:
DengFuBieks

You can also buy through ebay - much easier, but you pay an extra 10% for it.


----------



## J-dubya

Dukes23 said:


> Thanks for the info!!! I had no clue about that website or company. That SL Pro frame looks really nice. I was thinking of a chinese carbon but now I think I might change my mind. Has anyone had any experience with the Planet X SL Pro frame, or even Planet X as a company? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt


You can find a handful of reviews on the web. It is a compact design similar in geometry to Giant TCR. I ordered one, it's a perfect fit and I figure I can't go wrong. Shipping is about the same as US shipping and cheaper than China. PX has a good reputation. I should receive mine next week. I still have my eye on a couple of Chinese frames, and I may try it and use one of the frames for a rain bike depending which I like most. The ones I like are more expensive than the PX and there is a lot of uncertainty and no small amount of patience required.


----------



## robc in wi

J-dubya said:


> You can find a handful of reviews on the web. It is a compact design similar in geometry to Giant TCR. I ordered one, it's a perfect fit and I figure I can't go wrong. Shipping is about the same as US shipping and cheaper than China. PX has a good reputation. I should receive mine next week. I still have my eye on a couple of Chinese frames, and I may try it and use one of the frames for a rain bike depending which I like most. The ones I like are more expensive than the PX and there is a lot of uncertainty and no small amount of patience required.


Not to mess with your post but that price is only for the X Large size and they only have 2 in stock. The other sizes are $150 more. Looks like a nice frame if not kind of old school.


----------



## robert9168

*DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd. 
Mr Wallace Song*

i purchased a frame off them approx 8 months ago and it cracked at the juction between the seat post clamp and seat tube. it was built correctly not over tourqued etc and only ridden 2-3 times and i noticed the crack as i was adjusting the seatpost height (as i was still setting the frame up riding/sizing it). have been in contact and was iniyially told he would review it internally and get back to me -they never did. i have emailed and live messaged them -apparently Mr Wallace is never in but will get back to me -i leave my details but he never does. just thought i would spread the word

*DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd. 
Mr Wallace Song*


----------



## robert9168

*DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
Mr Wallace Song*

i should mention i have been trying to get an answer for nearly 2 months now......

-would post a picture but the forum wont let me as i havnt made enough posts

*DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
Mr Wallace Song*


----------



## dbwithcheese

persondude27 said:


> I used e-Hongfu.
> 
> 
> I bought an FM015 from them, and the only thing that was missing was $2 worth of spacers. Not a big deal.
> 
> Dengfu:
> 
> 
> You can also buy through ebay - much easier, but you pay an extra 10% for it.



much appreciated bud


----------



## flyjoe

does anyone have any info on this frame? is it a copy? does anyone else sell it?

100% Carbon Fiber Road Bike Frame+Fork 49/52/54/56/58cm Clear Coating 184962 | eBay

I havent seen this one any where else,


----------



## J-dubya

robert9168 said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*
> 
> i should mention i have been trying to get an answer for nearly 2 months now......
> 
> -would post a picture but the forum wont let me as i havnt made enough posts
> 
> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*


Thank you]
I was considering it, but communication got spotty. This was prior to Chinese New Year celebration. This week has been Chinese New Year Spring festival, see if he gets back to you. He said he would follow up with me early next week. If he does, I will point out to him that he has an opportunity to do right by you, and that it could have an impact on the business he does in the USA.


----------



## pelly

I am about to make a purchase from Miracle Trade (HK) Co Ltd, contact name Jack Chen, PayPal account [email protected] Can anyone verify that these details are correct, and what are they like to deal with? Thanks.


----------



## FTR

Where did you get the details from?
Did you get them from Miracle Trade's website?
If you did, why do you disbelieve the information that you have received?


----------



## pelly

Is there any harm in trying to verify the information? Better safe than sorry. Still a bit apprehensive after dealing with Tony at Dengfu. I'm interested to know what Miracle are like to deal with.


----------



## FTR

Well I would suggest that you are dealing with one of the most used sellers here (Tony would probably be the most used). Sorry but every other post here these days is someone asking the same old questions that are asked over and over again.


----------



## pelly

FTR said:


> Well I would suggest that you are dealing with one of the most used sellers here (Tony would probably be the most used). Sorry but every other post here these days is someone asking the same old questions that are asked over and over again.


Sorry, It's so hard to do a search on here, I type in a name, and seem to have to read through a maze of posts to find what I'm looking for, maybe it's just me?


----------



## TRIPLE1050

*wrong details*

I do not think that this is a valid address. I have contacted lisa through
lisa (at) miracle-trade.net.cn She replied very quickly. They should be back to work on Monday after holidays so give them some time to catch up with all the mails.


----------



## pelly

Was sent this link by a member, so seems alright.
MIRACLE TRADE (HK) CO., LIMITED - Sporting goods,health-care article


----------



## wiRIDEfast

anyone know of a chinese company that has a fork thats nearly identical to an easton ec90sl taper? it doesnt need to super light, just the dimensions/rake need to be similar so it fits a frame i have. Cant afford an easton at the moment.


----------



## mastakilla

*Help with Steerer Tube*

Bit of background, I mostly ride mountain but put this together because I plan to start doing some more road rides, wanna ride to work some (hopefully not get killed by a car) and lastly I love bikes. Anyway, I like a bit more of an upright riding position a al mtb. This is a 58cm FM028 full ultegra group and wheels.

First question, what is max spacer length for a carbon steerer? Right now I have 35mm (one 20mm and one 15mm spacer). There is still a significant seat/bar drop as I am very long legged, but its comfortable enough. Is this to many spacers? At the risk of sounding like a douche, does this many spacer look stupid.

Second, should I cut the steerer myself? I would use a guide and a hack saw. Dont have a bench vise, so the steerer would be in my stand as pictured with guide on it, using a hacksaw. Will that work well enough, or should I take it in.

Thanks


----------



## persondude27

mastakilla said:


> Bit of background, I mostly ride mountain but put this together because I plan to start doing some more road rides, wanna ride to work some (hopefully not get killed by a car) and lastly I love bikes. Anyway, I like a bit more of an upright riding position a al mtb. This is a 58cm FM028 full ultegra group and wheels.
> 
> First question, what is max spacer length for a carbon steerer? Right now I have 35mm (one 20mm and one 15mm spacer). There is still a significant seat/bar drop as I am very long legged, but its comfortable enough. Is this to many spacers? At the risk of sounding like a douche, does this many spacer look stupid.


This is pushing it. If you're comfortable with that, that's where you want to ride. I'm probably going to receive negative rep for this, but if you can't ride lower, you can't ride lower.


> Second, *should I cut the steerer myself?* I would use a guide and a hack saw. Dont have a bench vise, so the steerer would be in my stand as pictured with guide on it, using a hacksaw. Will that work well enough, or should I take it in.
> 
> Thanks


Yes. A guide costs what having a shop cut it costs. Take your guide and hacksaw that baby off. Measure twice and cut once. Make sure to account for the height of the compression bung stack height on top of the steerer. When you finish the cut, take a file or coarse sandpaper and smooth off the top edge of the steerer tube.

What I did is pull the fork off, wrap it in a towel, and then hold onto it. That should be fine.


----------



## mrcreosote

Gatchaman said:


> Anybody here purchase the FM058 cyclocross frame from Dengfu?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3602577-post4117.html

FWIW, Yishun Bike are also selling this frame

FREE SHIPPING FM-CX01 carbon cyclo-cross frame [FM-cx01] - $599.00 : welcome to YISHUNBIKE OFFICIAL shop, WORLDWIDE FREE SHIPPING


----------



## robpar

mastakilla said:


> Bit of background, I mostly ride mountain but put this together because I plan to start doing some more road rides, wanna ride to work some (hopefully not get killed by a car) and lastly I love bikes. Anyway, I like a bit more of an upright riding position a al mtb. This is a 58cm FM028 full ultegra group and wheels.
> 
> First question, what is max spacer length for a carbon steerer? Right now I have 35mm (one 20mm and one 15mm spacer). There is still a significant seat/bar drop as I am very long legged, but its comfortable enough. Is this to many spacers? At the risk of sounding like a douche, does this many spacer look stupid.
> 
> Second, should I cut the steerer myself? I would use a guide and a hack saw. Dont have a bench vise, so the steerer would be in my stand as pictured with guide on it, using a hacksaw. Will that work well enough, or should I take it in.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the manufacturer but 40mm seems to be about the max. I read somewhere that ideally you should not have spacers that exceed the steerer diameter. If you dont want so many spacers, you should consider flipping your stem or using a steeper angle stem...say 17degrees so you would not have so many spacers below the stem. A frame with taller head tube would be better IMO.
There are several threads on cutting steerers; I used a tile blade and hose clamps as guides, a dremel tool would be better.


----------



## kanekikapu

Here's a good how-to for carbon cutting:

Tech Tuesday - Cutting Carbon - Pinkbike.com


----------



## timsen

Hi Guys, 

I have read this forum and I didn't found much problems with the *FM-039*, but some had problems.
Can somebody tell me if there are any big problems to solve when buying an *FM-039* 

Looking forward to your answers.

Thanks in forward!


----------



## kanekikapu

robert9168 said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*
> 
> i should mention i have been trying to get an answer for nearly 2 months now......
> 
> -would post a picture but the forum wont let me as i havnt made enough posts
> 
> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*


Please do post a pic once you made enough posts.... would love to see it.


----------



## indrek

Has anybody gotten their hands on the updated FM028 (integrated shift cables) yet? I would get one, but no BB30 apparently out yet...


----------



## Vee

wiRIDEfast said:


> anyone know of a chinese company that has a fork thats nearly identical to an easton ec90sl taper? it doesnt need to super light, just the dimensions/rake need to be similar so it fits a frame i have. Cant afford an easton at the moment.


Performance has the Easton EC90SL fork on sale. Lucky you! Easton EC90 SL Curved Blade Road Fork -- Closeout - Bike Component Closeouts - Up to 68 Percent Off

$159 shipped! Awesome price.


----------



## teknohippy

robert9168 said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*
> 
> i purchased a frame off them approx 8 months ago and it cracked at the juction between the seat post clamp and seat tube. it was built correctly not over tourqued etc and only ridden 2-3 times and i noticed the crack as i was adjusting the seatpost height (as i was still setting the frame up riding/sizing it). have been in contact and was iniyially told he would review it internally and get back to me -they never did. i have emailed and live messaged them -apparently Mr Wallace is never in but will get back to me -i leave my details but he never does. just thought i would spread the word
> 
> *DO NOT BUY FROM Shenzhen Topride Technology Co., Ltd.
> Mr Wallace Song*


Have you tried Skype? He's popped up there everyday last week and this week.

Skype username is wallace_ttc

I


----------



## relsah

pyattbl said:


> Hi all. Just finished my latest project, a Dengfu FM-098 for my brother in law. We went with a simple custom paint design, and an English bottom bracket, in a 58 cm size. Dengfu also provided the carbon handlebars, stem, seatpost, headset, and bottle cages. Delivery from Shenzen, China to North Carolina, USA was about 30 days or so after payment by PayPal, which more than met our needs.
> 
> My Brother-in-law provided the components:
> 
> - Easton EA90 Wheels/Continental Gatorskin tires
> - Complete SRAM Red group (50/34 compact front/11-28 rear)
> - Specialized saddle (will be changed once he makes a decision on black one)
> - Look pedals
> 
> The frame/fork went together easily enough. The Dengfu supplied headset installed and worked fine (with the help of my trusty PVC pipe headset installation tool). The frame is square (i.e. wheels sit in center of frame when installed in dropouts...). The internally routed cables are fully piped together from entry to exit, and the tubes were clean and relatively frictionless. I did have to gently tap the seatpost into position - the fit is very tight, but it wasn't a problem in the end. Finally, the paint is perfect (no chips/voids, all the stripe and letters have clean edges, and the clearcoat is smooth).
> 
> This is the first SRAM group I have ever set up, and I found it as simple to install as any Shimano stuff I've used before. The shifting feel is certainly different - and maybe a little louder as it jumps from gear to gear, but man, it's precise. I'm not a SRAM-convert yet, but I am a fan.
> 
> I rode the bike a little just to fine-tune the derailleurs and such, then followed Brother-in-law on the 15 mile maiden voyage yesterday. I know he's having a bit of "new bike syndrome", but you should have seen the smile on his face! I hope to be able to pass on some real ride report data soon.
> 
> I'll summarize: This frame is beautiful. Dengfu did a great job of transforming my rough paint job drawings into a very nice paint design, then they implemented it flawlessly. Mechanically, everything worked like a champ. And I've become a fan of SRAM Red components. All in all, it was a good weekend!




nice build and thanks for the tip on the seatpost issue....:thumbsup:

i liked the components you used on this build. what bottom bracket spec did you use? my frame did not come with the white cable route guide, so i hope it is not much of a pita to run the cables thru


----------



## andresmuro

*tt frame with curved top tube*

there was a tt tri frame in one of the ebay listings with a curved top tube. someone had shwon a pic several messages ago. does anyone recall this frame?

thx


----------



## pyattbl

relsah said:


> nice build and thanks for the tip on the seatpost issue....:thumbsup:
> 
> i liked the components you used on this build. what bottom bracket spec did you use? my frame did not come with the white cable route guide, so i hope it is not much of a pita to run the cables thru


Thanks for the compliment relsa! I used a gxp team bottom bracket...we didn't spring for the ceramic bearing model. 

As for the white guide you are missing, I think you mean the frame guide at the bottom of the bottom bracket. I didnt get one either, so I cut a piece of cable housing and installed it there. I will have to keep tabs on it for dirt intrusion I guess. But it was all I could think of. 

Good luck on your build.


----------



## ricosuave

mrbubbles said:


> Yes. It does exist.


Would you be so kind as to PM me with pictures. Can this frame be shipped with braze on front dl.? Some sites don't have them and some do.

Thanks


----------



## pelly

Ordered from Jack Chen ( Miracle Trade ) Sunday 29th, already have the tracking number.


----------



## mrbubbles

ricosuave said:


> Would you be so kind as to PM me with pictures. Can this frame be shipped with braze on front dl.? Some sites don't have them and some do.
> 
> Thanks


Birdlikeclimber already has one.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/3551963-post141.html


----------



## wiRIDEfast

Thanks, but i need the tapered model


----------



## J-dubya

robc in wi said:


> Not to mess with your post but that price is only for the X Large size and they only have 2 in stock. The other sizes are $150 more. Looks like a nice frame if not kind of old school.


Yeah, I don't know, I must have got in under the wire or they corrected their mistake, the frame that I bought for $274 is now listed at $412. I prefer the classic logo to the new, alas all they had was the XL in pink (I actually prefer no logo). On the 23rd I picked up a large black (3k) new logo frame for $274, add in fork, seat clamp and headset for a total of $384. I picked up some other goodies as well and shipping was about $70. The fit is close to ideal for me, so I figured I couldn't go wrong. I have a Campy crankset so I don't need BB30, I think I would like a tapered head tube and integrated cables, but I have never had issues with 1 1/8 headsets or cable stops. I would have preferred to be 150g-200g's lighter, but you can't have everything for cheap. I expect it later this week. I still may buy a chinese frame, I have my eye on a couple that fit the bill, but they come in more expensive and of course there is an element of risk. BTW, your frame looks very nice.


----------



## ricosuave

mrbubbles said:


> Birdlikeclimber already has one.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## kkprroute

Hi,
does anyone recently ordered from Greatkeen ?
I paid on the 4th december 2011, and no reply anymore to my messages. Nothing shipped (2 frames + 1 handlebar for almost $1400).
Their website is now down.:mad2:


----------



## ntb1001

kkprroute said:


> Hi,
> does anyone recently ordered from Greatkeen ?
> I paid on the 4th december 2011, and no reply anymore to my messages. Nothing shipped (2 frames + 1 handlebar for almost $1400).
> Their website is now down.:mad2:


I've bought about 6 frames from them now...the same thing happened to me before...then all of a sudden the frames were at my front door. I have never had a problem in getting what I have paid for, but sometimes the communication with them breaks off for awhile. It's worse in Jan. because of Chinese New Year, then Feb. seems bad because they are backlogged from being shut down in Jan...etc

I'm sure you'll hear from them.


----------



## ntb1001

mrbubbles said:


> Birdlikeclimber already has one.
> 
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/3551963-post141.html


Hey mrbubbles, 

That is a nice Colnago...is it a cyclinyong version? what did you pay for the frame?

Love the Campy on it...but what's with the Dura Ace wheels? You shouldn't do that to Campy...


----------



## nagge

kkprroute said:


> Hi,
> does anyone recently ordered from Greatkeen ?
> I paid on the 4th december 2011, and no reply anymore to my messages. Nothing shipped (2 frames + 1 handlebar for almost $1400).
> Their website is now down.:mad2:


I ordered on Jan 1st, shipped Jan 21st, and the frame will be here tomorrow probably. I agree communication can be quite sketchy, but I have always gotten an answer although I've had to wait some days and keep sending the same questions.

So far it has gone as (un)smooth as is to expect I guess, I'll hold of on a final verdict once I've received and inspected the frame.


----------



## zigmeister

pelly said:


> Ordered from Jack Chen ( Miracle Trade ) Sunday 29th, already have the tracking number.


Ordered what?


----------



## Dietz

I inquired about an FM098 today. We shall see.


----------



## pinkmaddogz

Yea definitely, it'd also be cool to start another group buy. I'd definitely be in.


----------



## PeterMissingham

I'd also be a definite starter for a FM098 group buy!


----------



## cpotisu

To anyone who considering buying FM098 from dengfu 
Just received a fm098 from denfu and completed an installation (by a professional bike technician)
There seem to be a problem with the internal routing tube to the rear gear. something is holding back the
cable so the rear gear cannot shift properly still not sure the cause of the problem. I'm now reporting the
issue to Tony and still waiting for his reply. Want to show you more pics but this is just my first post.
Anyway want to say "Hello from Bangkok" to everyone.


----------



## kweenam

Hi,

Just check with your that anyone have buy the Dengfu frame FM098 with painted with Specialized Logo?

If anyone have do so, can upload photo to view?

Thanks


----------



## meezo

cpotisu said:


> To anyone who considering buying FM098 from dengfu
> Just received a fm098 from denfu and completed an installation (by a professional bike technician)
> There seem to be a problem with the internal routing tube to the rear gear. something is holding back the
> cable so the rear gear cannot shift properly still not sure the cause of the problem. I'm now reporting the
> issue to Tony and still waiting for his reply. Want to show you more pics but this is just my first post.
> Anyway want to say "Hello from Bangkok" to everyone.


This is interesting i'm part of doing a group buy, i'll pm you my email , maybe i can post the pics on the picture thread


----------



## meezo

*FM098 Rear Shifting issues*

Posting this on behalf of fellow rbr member

He's received he's frame but internal cable routing flaw causes tension on the rear and making shifting impossible.

dengfu fm098 - YouTube


----------



## meezo

meezo said:


> This is interesting i'm part of doing a group buy, i'll pm you my email , maybe i can post the pics on the picture thread


started a new thread, but pics not showing on browser here at work, will try and setup them up at home, video link is up for viewing

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/fm098-rear-shifting-issues-271898.html


----------



## hdn0380

Has anyone gotten a response back from our friends in China?


----------



## Cut.Aussie

I assume you really meant to say a "internal cable routing flaw"?

So, what is your specific question?


----------



## jacaco

i have a FM098 dengfu and i do not have that problem.....
the shifter work out ok


----------



## meezo

Cut.Aussie said:


> I assume you really meant to say a "internal cable routing flaw"?
> 
> So, what is your specific question?


Thats what said :blush2:

Has this happen to anyone with this frame?
What work around is there, he's been waiting for feedback from tony but due to new years has an unfinished bike.


----------



## bikerjulio

playing with the shifter like that while the cable is jammed is a sure way to a busted shifter.

undo the cable at the RD and try manually pulling it back and forth.

cue the comments "you get what you pay for".


----------



## JackDaniels

My brake cable had a similar issue, I solved it with a Gore ride-on cable. Internal routed cable drag happens on a lot of name brand bikes also, which you will notice if you google around a bit.


----------



## andresmuro

*new tt frame flyxii*

any opinions about this frame. I would fit me perfectly. It seems to only have h2o bosses for one cage. I emailed them and they told me that the frame accepts to bottles. what do you all think?

FLYXI


----------



## mjdwyer23

I used Gore Ride-on housing linings and have no problems with my FM098.


----------



## persondude27

andresmuro said:


> any opinions about this frame. I would fit me perfectly. It seems to only have h2o bosses for one cage. I emailed them and they told me that the frame accepts to bottles. what do you all think?
> 
> FLYXI


Many, many TT frames only have bosses for one bottle (namely, the P3C, the golden standard for a decade).

My Eye Wind Tunnel tells me that'd be one of the faster Chinese frames. Also, that is way too much seatpost for one man to handle.


----------



## andresmuro

Actually, I intend to build it as a road bike and put aerobars when doing tris or tts only. I found that ideally I ride better on a bike with a 76 degree angle. I have short legs and long torso and the angle between my lower back and my hamstrings is pretty steep when I sit on a bike with shallower angles. I have a custom made road frame with almost the same dimensions as the medium size. I can ride on my drops in a pretty aero position w/ any problems and no back pain with a 76 degree angle. 

So, in considering upgrading to carbon, I really like that frame. But, I am hoping for bottle bosses in the dt. Seatpost won't show anywhere closer to the pic. I'll probably chop a big chunk of it.


----------



## bozskagz

Rob81 said:


> It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
> Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)
> 
> what frame set is this? where did you get it from? its a magic looking machine.


----------



## mmatrix

*font*

number 3:thumbsup:


----------



## Crawf

meezo said:


> Thats what said :blush2:
> 
> Has this happen to anyone with this frame?
> What work around is there, he's been waiting for feedback from tony but due to new years has an unfinished bike.


Ensure all the ends of your outer cable housings are cleanly cut and not squished.


----------



## robc in wi

bozskagz said:


> Rob81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost finished (missing Rotor rings and decals)
> Plenty inside the starting budget (1400€)
> 
> what frame set is this? where did you get it from? its a magic looking machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh dude, that post is from 5 months ago and Rob81 hasn't posted on this thread in like 6 weeks. You might want to pm him. Anyway that's a plain old chinarello done in gloss 3K that you can probably get from half a dozen Chinese vendors. Nice, but pretty ordinary compared to some of the "stealth" Chinese bikes in this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## kweenam

Dear Friends,

I have check on Dengfu website and there is lot of difference.

Can someone point me to the correct website? I am to busy to go through the tread to find it out

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chadwick890

kweenam said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have check on Dengfu website and there is lot of difference.
> 
> Can someone point me to the correct website? I am to busy to go through the tread to find it out
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Here is there Alibaba website.

Dengfu Sports Equipment Co., Limited - carbon bicycle frame, carbon bike, carbon bike part

You can make all communication from there


----------



## FTR

Obviously too busy to read back 2 pages.


----------



## FTR

meezo said:


> Thats what said :blush2:
> 
> Has this happen to anyone with this frame?
> What work around is there, he's been waiting for feedback from tony but due to new years has an unfinished bike.



Remove the end caps of the cable outer.
I had the same problem until I did this.


----------



## mmatrix

*FTR chill dude.*



FTR said:


> Obviously too busy to read back 2 pages.


hey FTR

I understand it is frustrating when people don't read the site info or ask questions in picture threads etc, but hey chill out dude, it is just a web site , everyone is welcome here. can you please back off being the PoLICEMAN. 
your snipping is becoming extreme .


----------



## Rob81

*@ bozskagz*

thanks, yes a pretty ordinary frame, I got some better ones  1 coming in few weeks.
When at home I'll check where I bought this from, I remember it was sligtly cheaper than other models (I own 2 015, before I had other, still chinese, models).


----------



## kweenam

Chadwick890 said:


> Here is there Alibaba website.
> 
> Dengfu Sports Equipment Co., Limited - carbon bicycle frame, carbon bike, carbon bike part
> 
> You can make all communication from there


Dear all,

Thanks, so nice to be hereeeee....

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CabDoctor

mrcreosote said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3602577-post4117.html
> 
> FWIW, Yishun Bike are also selling this frame
> 
> FREE SHIPPING FM-CX01 carbon cyclo-cross frame [FM-cx01] - $599.00 : welcome to YISHUNBIKE OFFICIAL shop, WORLDWIDE FREE SHIPPING


That is one sweet ride! 

I've been trying to find a cheaper alloy cross frame, but so far nothing


----------



## FTR

mmatrix said:


> hey FTR
> 
> I understand it is frustrating when people don't read the site info or ask questions in picture threads etc, but hey chill out dude, it is just a web site , everyone is welcome here. can you please back off being the PoLICEMAN.
> your snipping is becoming extreme .


Sorry, but laziness is something I will not tolerate.
a) there is a search tool. I can always seem to get it to work for me but apparently nobody else can.
b) the web address for Dengfu was posted only 2 pages ago
c) Google shows Dengfu Bikes web address as one of the first listings
d) Details for Dengfu are shown a zillionty times in these threads.

Seriously it seems that every 2nd post in this thread these days is another newbie showing up to ask a question that they are simply too lazy to spend a few minutes trying to answer themselves through a simple search under the guise of too busy.


----------



## brenmann1

FTR said:


> Sorry, but laziness is something I will not tolerate.
> a) there is a search tool. I can always seem to get it to work for me but apparently nobody else can.
> b) the web address for Dengfu was posted only 2 pages ago
> c) Google shows Dengfu Bikes web address as one of the first listings
> d) Details for Dengfu are shown a zillionty times in these threads.
> 
> Seriously it seems that every 2nd post in this thread these days is another newbie showing up to ask a question that they are simply too lazy to spend a few minutes trying to answer themselves through a simple search under the guise of too busy.


FTR,
Do you have any friends? Chill out.
Kweenam,
Hope you got the details buddy. Good luck.


----------



## Purt

brenmann1 said:


> FTR,
> Do you have any friends? Chill out.
> Kweenam,
> Hope you got the details buddy. Good luck.


He has been here for a long long time. 

You can only answer the same questions so many times before you flip out. It always seems to be the same old **** as well

Anyone have any geometry pics? Do these crack? Is this to many spacers? I think I'm being scammed I sent an email to deng fu an hour ago and they still haven't replied, help? My crown race is tight, can I sand the fork? I want an exact copy of indy fab frame for $300 anyone help?


----------



## kweenam

brenmann1 said:


> FTR,
> Do you have any friends? Chill out.
> Kweenam,
> Hope you got the details buddy. Good luck.


Thanks, Friend.

I hope I not the one be make people angry, soooo sorry.

may be I ready lazy to flip back on tread but I sure I always look forward.

By the way, be happy that all your give positive feedback, Thanks

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ah lun

I would like to know more about the "seat clamp" of ISP frame, hope dude could share your experiences.

It seems that the design of FM105 ISP offered some margin of error. I mean, if I cut the mast a little bit too much, I still can fit in spacer to top it up. Is that the case?

I love FM039 ISP, and I have noticed that the seat clamp is not the same. It seems that part of the clamp get into the mast and jammed inside. If that is that case, I am not sure whether the "seat clamp" allow such margin. Pls help, thank in advance!


----------



## CSR_Domestique

*Fm098*



jacaco said:


> i have a FM098 dengfu and i do not have that problem.....
> the shifter work out ok


Any advice you have on where or how to best order FM098 would be great! I am new to building and this forum. I love the look of Aero bikes and currently ride a Kuota K-Factor... Considered getting a Venge until I ran into the "World of Dengfu" and other so called no-name carbon cycles. I sent messages to Tony on the Alibaba site hope he replies soon with some info for me .


----------



## indrek

could somebody share ebay seller "carbon-goods" skype and email. Thanks!


----------



## drjokic

CSR_Domestique said:


> Any advice you have on where or how to best order FM098 would be great! I am new to building and this forum. I love the look of Aero bikes and currently ride a Kuota K-Factor... Considered getting a Venge until I ran into the "World of Dengfu" and other so called no-name carbon cycles. I sent messages to Tony on the Alibaba site hope he replies soon with some info for me .


Hello i am also new in all that and also sent message to Tony. I think price will be around 630$ but i am not sure, still waiting for answer. I hope that will be a new group buy for FM098


----------



## Tubby1536

Hey guys have not posted for a while but got this in the mail from Gotobike (carbon bike manufacture,carbon frames,carbon rims,carbon forks,carbon bike parts,carbon wheelsets) this morning. Sorry if it has been posted already. I went back a few pages and did not see it.

We have 2012 new areo road frame model WS02 avalable now. Attach a the photo and geometry for your reference.

The spec. of WS02:

both Di2 and traditional shimano compatible,aero design,fully internal cable routing,tapered headtube 

size:490,520,540,560,580mm 

weight:1085g+/-30g for 540mm


----------



## tron

Anyone had contact with dengfu/carbonzone since the new year? I was waiting for them to get back to me with their available paint colors and then the holiday came. I am trying to be patient but i emailed yesterday and still nothing. I want to get it done before I get cold feet again.


----------



## williamcaulfield

Been emailing a few sellers over the last couple of weeks but a lot of them are still on holiday. 

Got a message from Tony at Dengfu the couple of days ago on Skype saying he's out of the office, must not be back yet. Carbonzone listed a load of new items on ebay today so must be back at work. Nothing from Hongfu. Miracles repsponded to my emails.


----------



## ah lun

Tony is back, I have discussed with him via email these days.


----------



## cpotisu

FTR said:


> Remove the end caps of the cable outer.
> I had the same problem until I did this.


Thank for your advice I'll try this. BTW Tony has been disappear after this issue is raise.


----------



## cpotisu

Crawf said:


> Ensure all the ends of your outer cable housings are cleanly cut and not squished.


Thanks for your advice. I'll try that too


----------



## cpotisu

JackDaniels said:


> My brake cable had a similar issue, I solved it with a Gore ride-on cable. Internal routed cable drag happens on a lot of name brand bikes also, which you will notice if you google around a bit.


what is a "Gore ride-on cable"? I can used this to solve routed cable drag?

Thanks,
CP


----------



## JackDaniels

cpotisu said:


> what is a "Gore ride-on cable"? I can used this to solve routed cable drag?
> 
> Thanks,
> CP


Gore ride on cables


----------



## mtimme

_Hey guys have not posted for a while but got this in the mail from Gotobike this morning. Sorry if it has been posted already. I went back a few pages and did not see it.

We have 2012 new areo road frame model WS02 avalable now. Attach a the photo and geometry for your reference.

The spec. of WS02:

both Di2 and traditional shimano compatible,aero design,fully internal cable routing,tapered headtube 

size:490,520,540,560,580mm 

weight:1085g+/-30g for 540mm_

Lighter than most Chinese carbon. I've been looking at this one for possibly my next build.

I saw a lot more info and photos last night over on VeloBuild.com


----------



## robc in wi

Geometry and appearance, looks like a FM029 (028 with internal cabling) to me. 1050 grams is a pretty common weight with several frames, nothing aero about that tubing. Other than that, looks OK.


----------



## bozskagz

Rob81 said:


> *@ bozskagz*
> 
> thanks, yes a pretty ordinary frame, I got some better ones  1 coming in few weeks.
> When at home I'll check where I bought this from, I remember it was sligtly cheaper than other models (I own 2 015, before I had other, still chinese, models).


thanks rob, i've just started looking for my wife and at first she wanted this frame but want a 44cm so still looking for the right one. thanks for the reply tho.


----------



## tmh11us

*Mc008 Ride Experience*

Serve,

How do you compare the ride against other racing frames you have tried ? E.g Specialized Tarmac, Cannondale SuperSix, Trek Madone etc, any experience on those ?

The headtube of the frame seems to a bit higher than on other Chinese frames and also the head angle is smaller (not so steep), so I'm wondering if the steering is somewhat "slower" than on other racebikes ?

Tom



Serve said:


> First riding experience this weekend.
> Frameset mc oo8 (miracle) Wheels mt 56 c (miracle).
> I have raced this weekend 276 km on my chinees.
> The handeling is perfect even on hi speed cornering (i did a criteriumrace).
> Full carbon wheel run very smooth each round we had 150 meters cobblestones.
> This is the best buy i ever did.I have a good feeling about the price and all the big
> brands make mee feel like a idioot .
> Price money this weekend was 130 euro 3 weekends and the frameset is paid.
> Best regards Serve


----------



## meezo

drjokic said:


> Hello i am also new in all that and also sent message to Tony. I think price will be around 630$ but i am not sure, still waiting for answer. I hope that will be a new group buy for FM098


Hi go toVeloBuild.com - Information on Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial - Categories - Velo Build
There are lots of guys interested, there might be a second group buy happening


----------



## Tubby1536

robc in wi said:


> Geometry and appearance, looks like a FM029 (028 with internal cabling) to me. 1050 grams is a pretty common weight with several frames, nothing aero about that tubing. Other than that, looks OK.


I was thinking the same thing about the aero designation. It seems GOTOBIKE deems anything with internal cables as aero. 

An interesting thing about the weight is that the specs from the geometry chart has the weight at 960gm for the 54. Perhaps the weight without that big honking seat clamp they have in the picture.

The headtube construction is interesting. Looks like an integrated top cap for those that want to really slam their stem. Maybe that what makes it aero


----------



## Mr.Habanero

meezo said:


> Hi go toVeloBuild.com - Information on Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial - Categories - Velo Build
> There are lots of guys interested, there might be a second group buy happening


Yep, velobuild.com is the place to be for asian carbon frames. My FM098 should be here within twenty days if not sooner!


----------



## maxxevv

Tubby1536 said:


> size:490,520,540,560,580mm
> 
> weight:1085g+/-30g for 540mm


I really, really like the geometry of this ! Its almost spot on for every point that matters for what fits me !


----------



## mjdwyer23

I finally got to take my FM098 (the venge-looking one) on its maiden voyage with the new seat post. I'd had it out once before, but the seatpost slippage rendered the bike unrideable. My typical lunch loop is 20 miles with 1200 feet of climbing and a final stretch of 4 miles at -1%, so it is a nice mix of good climbs and flat sections. The bike climbs well. It's stiff enough that there is very little noticeable deflection in the front or rear triangles when climbing at 400W or sprinting out of the saddle in the big ring. The wheels are a bit flexy, but I knew that already. That being said, the bike is not as stiff as my 2011 Cervelo S2 was (same wheelset). 

I'm very happy with the build. The geometry fits me well, and the bike really performs nicely. The folks who are participating in the group buy will be happy.


----------



## lenny1jz

forsale for anyone interested:[link removed]


----------



## FTR

lenny1jz said:


> forsale for anyone interested: [link removed]


Dunno what you have for sale but you need to buy an ad in the RBR classified's before you post it in the forums.
It is in the Forum rules.


----------



## Coolhand

FTR said:


> Dunno what you have for sale but you need to buy an ad in the RBR classified's before you post it in the forums.
> It is in the Forum rules.


Thanks FTR- its only like $2, almost risk free! :thumbsup:


----------



## giammarco12

Hi, anyone has already bought this frame?
FLX-FR-313
seller: flyxii.com


----------



## giammarco12

The frame looks like the Cervelo R3.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Has anybody ordered an SP-AC031 from Ican? I've searched the forums and the net and couldn't find anything about the frame other than a few passing mentions. I've emailed Ican about a price and geometry chart but haven't heard back yet.


AC031 Frame Link


----------



## Chadwick890

For teh lulz i want to ask. Has anyone got any word on the MC055 or the Ruev or what ever its actually called these days?
Any release times?


----------



## TRIPLE1050

*Mc 008*

For the peole that have bought the MC 008 from Miracle

I have just bought one myself and it should ship out in a few days. Is there anything that I need to be careful about when building it? Any problems or particularities? Also now that you guys have even more rides on your bikes please post some more information about the ride quality!


----------



## lambdamaster

Hi, does anyone know if I can get a vertical clamp for the FM039? The clamp pictured here and on there website is a side clamp which only works with round saddle rails. My saddle has oversized/ovalized carbon rails that will only work with a top/vertical clamp. 

FM039-ISP - $0.00 : E-hongfu-Bikes

Also, does anyone know if a frame with internal cable routing, ISP, and BB30 besides the FM039? 

Thanks


----------



## MTBMaven

I'm starting to sympathize with FTM. This thread has devolved into near uselessness.


----------



## beston

lambdamaster said:


> Hi, does anyone know if I can get a vertical clamp for the FM039? The clamp pictured here and on there website is a side clamp which only works with round saddle rails. My saddle has oversized/ovalized carbon rails that will only work with a top/vertical clamp.
> 
> FM039-ISP - $0.00 : E-hongfu-Bikes
> 
> Also, does anyone know if a frame with internal cable routing, ISP, and BB30 besides the FM039?
> 
> Thanks


Bontrager sells replacement parts for these kinds of seatpost clamps.

Bontrager: Seatpost Head Parts (Model #06096)
*406923 ears are used for oversized rails 7x9mm*


----------



## Masher1

*Mc055*



Chadwick890 said:


> For teh lulz i want to ask. Has anyone got any work on the MC055 or the Ruev or what ever its actually called these days?
> Any release times?


Hey chadwick,

i send miracle an email 2 days ago. I asked for the frameset, release date, price, custom painting etc....but no answer yet. I'll try another one and keep you updated.

Greetz
masher


----------



## lambdamaster

beston said:


> Bontrager sells replacement parts for these kinds of seatpost clamps.
> 
> Bontrager: Seatpost Head Parts (Model #06096)
> *406923 ears are used for oversized rails 7x9mm*


Wow, nice find! I had no idea these existed. Is the hole size universal? Would these also work for something like a Cervelo S5 seatpost?


----------



## beston

No. The comparable Cervelo clamp works in a very different way. I would contact Cervelo customer support to see if they have any work-around.


----------



## Chadwick890

So the other day it was super windy and super rainy in Melbourne and my TT bike got a work out being the FM018 with Dengfu TT bars. 
So it was standing up against my BBQ which is in my patio so anyway long story short. A gust of wind got my wheels and tipped my bike over landing on the Bars of course. They got a bit scratched but they arent broken. China parts are made strong 
So in case anyone was wondering if they would survive a crash i reckon they would.


----------



## zigmeister

MTBMaven said:


> I'm starting to sympathize with FTM. This thread has devolved into near uselessness.


Please, then provide some useful information for us all?


I've been working with Miracle Trade and looking the MC053 (Scott Foil look) frameset.

So far their communication has been good.

Quoted me a price of $480 plus $90 shipping. Hangar/Headset/spacers.

Can't get them to answer the question whether a zero offset seatpost is available for not. Language barrier I guess.

Anybody else work with Miracle and purchase one of these frames from them?

Thanks


----------



## gte534j

Masher1 said:


> Hey chadwick,
> 
> i send miracle an email 2 days ago. I asked for the frameset, release date, price, custom painting etc....but no answer yet. I'll try another one and keep you updated.
> 
> Greetz
> masher


I would recommend doing the online chat through alibaba website w/ Miracle Trade. thats the best way to communicate with them in my experience.


----------



## gte534j

zigmeister said:


> Please, then provide some useful information for us all?
> 
> 
> I've been working with Miracle Trade and looking the MC053 (Scott Foil look) frameset.
> 
> So far their communication has been good.
> 
> Quoted me a price of $480 plus $90 shipping. Hangar/Headset/spacers.
> 
> Can't get them to answer the question whether a zero offset seatpost is available for not. Language barrier I guess.
> 
> Anybody else work with Miracle and purchase one of these frames from them?
> 
> Thanks


I got a mtb 29er hard tail from them 2 week ago and they just mailed me my Scott foil clone yesterday. I can post more info here when i get it in 1-2 weeks. I did an online chat w/ them last night and their colnago setback seat post MT-SP010 was out of stock. Here is their catalog:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...MGRiZi00OGVlLTljOGYtY2I1ZGQ2MmFhN2M3&hl=en_US

Yes, they are a bit slow when responding, probably b/c of language. The online chatting is good but very slow and you have to do it late at night for East coast/USA.


----------



## Crappymonkey

gte534j said:


> I got a mtb 29er hard tail from them 2 week ago and they just mailed me my Scott foil clone yesterday. I can post more info here when i get it in 1-2 weeks. I did an online chat w/ them last night and their colnago setback seat post MT-SP010 was out of stock. Here is their catalog:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...MGRiZi00OGVlLTljOGYtY2I1ZGQ2MmFhN2M3&hl=en_US
> 
> Yes, they are a bit slow when responding, probably b/c of language. The online chatting is good but very slow and you have to do it late at night for East coast/USA.


Thanks for the catalog link!


----------



## Serve

*Miracle mc008 isp*

Hello bikers.
The mc008 is a great bike good respons at high speed.
This bike is cornering better than some big names i have ridden.
I think the longer headtube and no spacers makes the bike more solid.
The only thing you need to change is the masttopper seatpost it is crap,
i got a realy good seatmasttopper from ritchey.
Miracle has deliverd me a very nice bike ,i did al the mailing whit lisa.
And she or he (who knows) did a great job because i asked 1001 questions,
They gave me all the answers and they were all true.
Post some pics off your bikes if you have it.
Greatings Serve from holland


----------



## Kinetic-UK

Bit of a long shot but. Do you guys know if any of these Chinese carbon companies make a Defy carbon replica/lookalike fork 1 ¼-inch bottom/1 1⁄8-inch top tapered steerer-tube?

£200 is the LBS quote for a proper Defy fork after reading on the net, which I can't afford at the moment, so trying to find a cheaper,temporary fork so I can ride.

Also, are TCR and Defy fork the same? If so TCR fork would be fine.

Any info is much appreciated, cheers


----------



## timsen

Does somebody already have some pictures of a complete build FM098?
Want to pull over the tricker this week.


----------



## persondude27

timsen said:


> Does somebody already have some pictures of a complete build FM098?
> Want to pull over the tricker this week.


[mjdwyer23 has a pretty complete documentation of his build:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3685806-post4971.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3696323-post5098.html

One of the better builds of any Chinese carbon frame, if I do say so myself.
mjdwyer23, if you're reading this, your handle is absurdly hard to type.


----------



## CabDoctor

Has anyone seen anyone other than trigon carrying this fork? Its the XC06A, the disc fork on the right. I'm interested in buying a few of them


----------



## mjdwyer23

persondude27 said:


> [mjdwyer23 has a pretty complete documentation of his build:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3685806-post4971.html
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3696323-post5098.html
> 
> One of the better builds of any Chinese carbon frame, if I do say so myself.
> mjdwyer23, if you're reading this, your handle is absurdly hard to type.


Heh my bad. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Bridgey

*Chinarello Owners Discussion Thread*

I'm about to bite the bullet and buy a 2012 Chinarello Azzurro in BB30 (aero seatpost, etc). I tried to ask them for the name Chinarello on the decals instead of Pinarello as I'm a bit funny about the moral aspects of it. They couldn't seem to do it. I would have proudly rode with the name Chinarello. In fact I think it could be quite a popular bike.

I'm a little worried about other people's reaction to riding around on an Asian Pinarello that cost a fifth of their bike, but looks quite similar. What has been your experience when people find out it isn't the real deal?

How has your new ride been compared to other bikes you've ridden. In retrospect, would you do it again.


----------



## redondoaveb

The popcorn is popping.


----------



## Guest

Bridgey said:


> I'm about to bite the bullet and buy a 2012 Chinarello Azzurro in BB30 (aero seatpost, etc). I tried to ask them for the name Chinarello on the decals instead of Pinarello as I'm a bit funny about the moral aspects of it. They couldn't seem to do it. I would have proudly rode with the name Chinarello. In fact I think it could be quite a popular bike.
> 
> I'm a little worried about other people's reaction to riding around on an Asian Pinarello that cost a fifth of their bike, but looks quite similar. What has been your experience when people find out it isn't the real deal?
> 
> How has your new ride been compared to other bikes you've ridden. In retrospect, would you do it again.


I know I wouldn't be willing to ride a bike which is an outright counterfeit/blatant trademark violation. But might consider riding a literal "Chinarello" -- which is honest and ironic in a humorous way.

For that matter, I basically already do this... I spend most of my time riding around on a bike with the name of a now-defunct French bicycle manufacturer on the downtube. This manufacaturer allegedly sold off their name rights to a company to makes bicycle frames in Taiwan... and everyone who sees me on the road knows it


----------



## PaxRomana

Bridgey said:


> I'm a little worried about other people's reaction to riding around on an Asian Pinarello that cost a fifth of their bike, but looks quite similar. What has been your experience when people find out it isn't the real deal?


All carbon Pinarellos are Asian. They're not made in Italy.

Regardless, these copies are blatant counterfeits. Not to mention that there's no Pinarello paint job that looks like that.


----------



## Crawf

CabDoctor said:


> Has anyone seen anyone other than trigon carrying this fork? Its the XC06A, the disc fork on the right. I'm interested in buying a few of them


Just sold one of these, great fork, chunky and damn light for a disc fork, but be aware the axle to crown length is 410mm, considerably longer than a normal road fork.


----------



## WTFcyclist

Bridgey said:


> I'm about to bite the bullet and buy a 2012 Chinarello Azzurro in BB30 (aero seatpost, etc). I tried to ask them for the name Chinarello on the decals instead of Pinarello as I'm a bit funny about the moral aspects of it. They couldn't seem to do it. I would have proudly rode with the name Chinarello. In fact I think it could be quite a popular bike.
> 
> I'm a little worried about other people's reaction to riding around on an Asian Pinarello that cost a fifth of their bike, but looks quite similar. What has been your experience when people find out it isn't the real deal?


Are there any non-counterfeit BB30 Chinarello? I'm too shy to ride a counterfeit bike.

What do I think if I find a guy riding a fake Pinarello? I would assume that his wife has a brea$t implant.


----------



## Bridgey

PaxRomana said:


> All carbon Pinarellos are Asian. They're not made in Italy.
> 
> Regardless, these copies are blatant counterfeits. Not to mention that there's no Pinarello paint job that looks like that.


Actually they do. The newest 2012 Pinarello's come in that paint job (it's call Azzurro). I think that's where they got the picture from. 

For those that got a Chinarello, did they come with the decal/stickers off. Meaning you could choose not to have the name Pinarello on it and just the bare painted frame? 

Is it against the law for us to purchase and ride a counterfeit Pinarello, like there is for purchasing Cd/dvds in asia?


----------



## foto

WTFcyclist said:


> Are there any *non-counterfeit BB30 Chinarello*? I'm too shy to ride a counterfeit bike.
> 
> What do I think if I find a guy riding a fake Pinarello? I would assume that his wife has a brea$t implant.


Isn't that an oxymoron? Do you guys really believe the only unethical thing about these knock offs is the stickers???


----------



## WTFcyclist

foto said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron? Do you guys really believe the only unethical thing about these knock offs is the stickers???


No. The imitation of stupid gimmick wavy fork of Pinarello, the imitation of a curvy fork, or the imitation of 2-triangle shape bicycle frame *design* are not unethical thing. But I considered "putting a sticker 'Made in Italy' on a frame that is made in Taiwan and painted in Italy" unethical.

Buying a Pinarello Dogma look-alike frame and put a sticker "Chinarello Dogpoo BS" is ethically creative way to protest BS about "Made in Italy."









Sorry I don't know who is the owner of this bike, I've found it on RBR but couldn't locate his post.


----------



## PRB

redondoaveb said:


> The popcorn is popping.


Now to select the beer.....


----------



## robc in wi

I have to confess that I don't get the attraction of the Pinarello/Chinarello frames. Just plain fugly to me regardless of price. I recently purchased a Chinese carbon frame with traditional tubes/lines and I am very happy with it.


----------



## foto

WTFcyclist said:


> No. The imitation of stupid gimmick wavy fork of Pinarello, the imitation of a curvy fork, or the imitation of 2-triangle shape bicycle frame *design* are not unethical thing. But I considered "putting a sticker 'Made in Italy' on a frame that is made in Taiwan and painted in Italy" unethical.
> 
> Buying a Pinarello Dogma look-alike frame and put a sticker "Chinarello Dogpoo BS" is ethically creative way to *protest BS about "Made in Italy."*
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't know who is the owner of this bike, I've found it on RBR but couldn't locate his post.


Right. A protest. I think it would be more effective if people here went on a hunger strike until Pinarello correctly decals their frames.


----------



## foto

Would it be fair to say that these aren't imitations, but in fact contractors for Pinarello selling off their designs on the black market, or straight up selling the frames themselves?

Not saying anyone here should feel bad in any way, but come on, its not like one knock off frame with the decals is somehow "worse" than another knock off frame without the decals. In both cases its the Chinese giving the Italians the shaft, via the stealing of customers and IP.


----------



## Richard

foto said:


> Would it be fair to say that these aren't imitations, but in fact contractors for Pinarello selling off their designs on the black market, or straight up selling the frames themselves?


One can take the same mold and use a less complex layup, lesser grades of carbon, slipshod workmanship, etc., and produce an inferior frame that looks just like a Pinarello.

I guarantee that all of these Chinese "knockoff" frames are not constructed to the standards of any of the major brands who've contracted manufacturing in Taiwan and even China.


----------



## PaxRomana

foto said:


> Would it be fair to say that these aren't imitations, but in fact contractors for Pinarello selling off their designs on the black market, or straight up selling the frames themselves?


No. These frames are made by Flybike. They are not a Pinarello contractor. They basically stole the design and are copying it. These are not some OEM frames going out of the back door.


----------



## PaxRomana

Bridgey said:


> Actually they do. The newest 2012 Pinarello's come in that paint job (it's call Azzurro). I think that's where they got the picture from.
> 
> For those that got a Chinarello, did they come with the decal/stickers off. Meaning you could choose not to have the name Pinarello on it and just the bare painted frame?
> 
> Is it against the law for us to purchase and ride a counterfeit Pinarello, like there is for purchasing Cd/dvds in asia?


I stand corrected on the first point. 

The "Pinarello" is painted on there. 

No it is not against the law to own a Chinarello. It's simply a decision of whether you a) feel safe riding something that you really have no idea as to whether it's been QC'd properly and b) whether you feel any moral pangs from purchasing a counterfeit product.


----------



## scblack

For those people whining about how a Pinarello has a "Made in Italy" sticker on it when it is fabricated in China:
It is not different to buying various models of a Santa Cruz mountain bike, such as the Bullit I bought back in 2004, which have "Made in USA" stickers on them. However, they were fabricated in Taiwan. Or many other brands of bikes also.




Bridgey said:


> For those that got a Chinarello, did they come with the decal/stickers off. Meaning you could choose not to have the name Pinarello on it and just the bare painted frame?
> 
> Is it against the law for us to purchase and ride a counterfeit Pinarello, like there is for purchasing Cd/dvds in asia?


Bridgey - mine came all stickered up from supplier, there were no blank options.

And it is NOT against the law to buy Chinarello's. Selling them is illegal, but not buying them.


----------



## WTFcyclist

foto said:


> Would it be fair to say that these aren't imitations, but in fact contractors for Pinarello selling off their designs on the black market, or straight up selling the frames themselves?
> 
> Not saying anyone here should feel bad in any way, but come on, its not like one knock off frame with the decals is somehow "worse" than another knock off frame without the decals. In both cases its the Chinese giving the Italians the shaft, via the stealing of customers and IP.


There is nothing new or special in frame materials used by Pinarello. In other words, I think anyone has the right to manufacture a stupid gimmick wavy fork/frame, curvy fork/frame, slope top tube, or 2-triangle bicycle frame.

Anyway I'm not interest in that stupid gimmick wavy fork, I just want a cheap BB30 carbon frame.


----------



## AnthonyL88

Why buy a counterfeit frame? When you can buy a lot of nice frames from so many great bike companies.


----------



## CabDoctor

Crawf said:


> Just sold one of these, great fork, chunky and damn light for a disc fork, but be aware the axle to crown length is 410mm, considerably longer than a normal road fork.


Is that Axle to crown for the mtb version or the cross version? I was under the impression the cross version was under 400mm? Also who did you buy it from and for how much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bridgey

AnthonyL88 said:


> Why buy a counterfeit frame? When you can buy a lot of nice frames from so many great bike companies.


Hmmm, I think it has something to do with the almighty dollar. Why pay $5000 for a look and a frame of comparable weight when you can buy it for $600. 

My first chinese carbon was the Pedal Force CG1. Great frame, strong yet super light (sub 1000gm). Cost about $800 to $900. Got a 6.9kg bike for just over $2000 that looked good. That would cost me close to $5000 with a non asian frame. 

But I'll give you an example of immoral. You then have a company like Ritte that takes exactly the same frame and puts a $2000+ price tag on the frame and sells it as it's top of the line bike. Okay it looks great, but still that's pretending a frame is something that it's not. But we then get scorned for doing the reverse.


----------



## FTR

Nothing immoral about giving the public what they want.
But you can do it yourself if you want:


----------



## Tobic

Hi there,

is there anyone here that has build up a Dengfu FM098 with Campy? Any problems with that or just as straight forward as screwing on SRAM or Shimano parts? I decided against SRAM or Shimano after building up my last bike with campy chorus, and fell in love with it pretty hard (after many years with Ultegra and 105). Although the price difference is going to make me bleed at the moment.....


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

Six more posts to 6000! Over a million views! 

Once we hit 6000, I will open up version 6.0 of this thread and close 5.0. I will leave 5.0 stuck for a while until 6.0 fills up a bit. 5.0 will always be available and searchable though.


----------



## JackDaniels

Richard said:


> I guarantee that all of these Chinese "knockoff" frames are not constructed to the standards of any of the major brands who've contracted manufacturing in Taiwan and even China.



Based on what? I used to be a design engineer and we sourced a lot of manufacturing out of asia. I spent many nights in ugly chinese buildings with calipers doing QC in a very similar industry.

I would almost argue that a chinese manufacturer like hong fu would have a higher level of internal QC because they have to deal directly with customers who may have a problem with their frame.


----------



## Bridgey

I just talked to someone at GreatKeen. They have agreed to put Chinarello decals on my about to be ordered black/blue/black 2012 Chinarello. I will be a proud owner of a Chinarello with no guilt about pretending to to be something that it isn't. It is plain for all to see. I couldn't bring myself to change Dogma to Dogpoo though. Maybe Bogma


----------



## foto

Coolhand said:


> Six more posts to 6000! Over a million views!
> 
> Once we hit 6000, I will open up version 6.0 of this thread and close 5.0. I will leave 5.0 stuck for a while until 6.0 fills up a bit. 5.0 will always be available and searchable though.


Just to help it along. *Who's hungry for stew?*


----------



## PaxRomana

JackDaniels said:


> I would almost argue that a chinese manufacturer like hong fu would have a higher level of internal QC because they have to deal directly with customers who may have a problem with their frame.


Hong Fu is not a manufacturer. Hong Fu doesn't even exist. It's basically a shadow company. Go try pursuing a case against HongFu and see how far that gets you. See what their registration papers look like, and then let's talk about "internal QC".

Flybike is the manufacturer. They just sell through Hong Fu. This has been explained at length all over the place here and on other boards.


----------



## robdamanii

6K? eh?


----------



## mjb152

anyone know of a suitable seatpost clamp replacement for the fm039 ?


----------



## JackDaniels

PaxRomana said:


> Hong Fu is not a manufacturer. Hong Fu doesn't even exist. It's basically a shadow company. Go try pursuing a case against HongFu and see how far that gets you. See what their registration papers look like, and then let's talk about "internal QC".
> 
> Flybike is the manufacturer. They just sell through Hong Fu. This has been explained at length all over the place here and on other boards.


I'm not claiming to have any inside knowledge of any of these manufacturers or their QC, or their manufacturing processes. But saying "I wouldn't be surprised if the QC is crap" has as much authority as saying "I wouldn't be surprised in the QC is fine". If you have better information, post it. That's what this thread is for.


----------



## PaxRomana

JackDaniels said:


> I'm not claiming to have any inside knowledge of any of these manufacturers or their QC, or their manufacturing processes. But saying "I wouldn't be surprised if the QC is crap" has as much authority as saying "I wouldn't be surprised in the QC is fine". If you have better information, post it. That's what this thread is for.


You don't know anything about HongFu or their procedures but you did some work in China once. Got it. Solid info there, Jack Daniels. 

As far as authority, how many frames has Hong Fu/Flybike/Deng Fu tested to CEN standards? How many have they sent to Zedler Fahrradtechnik?

But yeah, you claim that maybe they have better testing than the companies who do this. Ok whatever.

What QC produced that mess in the fork tube?


----------



## FTR

Dear Pax and Jack.
Please take your lovers tiff elsewhere.
It has been argued over and over and is tiresome.

Dear Coolhand, we have hit 6000 posts, please provide us with a useable sub forum instead of another useless thread where nothing can be found or understood from the jumble.


----------



## WTFcyclist

Does anybody able to find Chinese disc cyclocross frame (would be great with BB30)?



PaxRomana said:


> Hong Fu is not a manufacturer. Hong Fu doesn't even exist. It's basically a shadow company. Go try pursuing a case against HongFu and see how far that gets you. See what their registration papers look like, and then let's talk about "internal QC".
> 
> Flybike is the manufacturer. They just sell through Hong Fu. This has been explained at length all over the place here and on other boards.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/i-have-date-jenny-hong-fu-tomorrow-227718-2.html


----------



## Kupkake

Anyone know more about this model?
FR313
Looks like an R3 to me..


----------



## PaxRomana

FTR said:


> Dear Pax and Jack.
> Please take your lovers tiff elsewhere.
> It has been argued over and over and is tiresome.
> 
> Dear Coolhand, we have hit 6000 posts, please provide us with a useable sub forum instead of another useless thread where nothing can be found or understood from the jumble.


Dear FTR, 

Please stop whining. Ride your pink HongFu and be happy about it. Don't like the posts, USE THE IGNORE BUTTON.

Thanks,
-Pax


----------



## FTR

WTFcyclist said:


> Does anybody able to find Chinese disc cyclocross frame (would be great with BB30)?



Miracle Trade MC024


----------



## FTR

PaxRomana said:


> Dear FTR,
> 
> Please stop whining. Ride your pink HongFu and be happy about it. Don't like the posts, USE THE IGNORE BUTTON.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Pax


Dear Pax
Please stop clogging up the thread with crap.
Want to make dumb arguments that have been done over and over with others about QC do it elsewhere.
This thread is already completely useless without you clogging it up more.
Dont like the idea of people riding bikes that have not be QC tested then dont open the thread in the first place.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

On to the new thread, as noted elsewhere a new forum is not within my power. I will stick this for a while for people until 6.0 has enough content to stand on its own.


----------

